# Auto verseny F1



## Sziszi (2003 Szeptember 20)

Iazebol egy keres lenne.
Nagyon szeretem az autoversenyt,de itt meg nem talaltam meg a modjat,hogy tudjam nezni.
Ezert kernem hogy aki tud valami segitseget,hogy meik adon lehetne megnezni a kozvetitest akkor annak nagyon megkoszonnem.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Szeptember 20)

A Forma 1 futamokat a TSN es a Speedvision kozvetiti !Nalam a 30-as es a 48-as ado.A Speed-en az Indicar versenyeket es minden,technikai /auto,motor,motorcsonak stb./ versenyt kozvetitenek !


----------



## Sziszi (2003 Szeptember 20)

Koszonom a gyors valaszt. :656: 
Majd megprobalom.
Veletlenul memtudod ki az elso?
Ameg othon voltam mindent tudtam az F1-rol mostmar semmit.
Legalabbis eddig.
Most aztan marcsak arra kell rajonnom mikor lessz a kovetkezo verseny.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Szeptember 20)

Itt a Sport rovatban a "Minden ami sport" cimu topicban eleg sokat foglalkoztunk a Forma 1-el olvasd el . Van magyar F 1 -es pilota is Baumgartner Zsolt a Jordan istallonal.A legutobbi verseny mult vasarnap volt Monzaban. 1. M. Schumacher 2.Montoya 3. Barichello...........................11. Baumgartner
A VB allasa M.Schumacher vezet Montoya elott.Meg harom futam van hatra az idei versenyekbol.
A kezdolapunkon van egy futo szoveg,ahol az is olvashato,hogy "Kapcsolas".Kattints ra es a bal oldali oszlopban az ujsagok kozott megtalalod a Nemzeti Sport-ot is.Ott abszolut mertekben tajekozodhatsz !!!


----------



## csocsike (2003 Szeptember 21)

........A testedzes elonyei.


----------



## Sziszi (2003 Szeptember 21)

Koszonom a valaszt Feri,meg fogom nezni.

Kedves Csocsike?!?!  
Van egy olyan erzesem,hogy ezt a kepet celzasnak vehetem.
De sajnos nemjottbe.
Mivel en nagyon jol erzem magam a sajat boromben es semmi kedvem ugy kinezni mint ahogy a kepen levo holgy kinez.
Ugyanis a melle magyobb mint a feje.
En egy kicsit teltebb vagyok,es ugyerzem kilenc evi focizas utan nincs szuksegem egy uj edzore. :ugras: 
Koszi jo probalkozas volt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2003 Szeptember 21)

Kedves Sziszi. Eszembe sem jutott szemelyeskedni, es legkevesbe probalkozni. Hogy ezt mibol olvastad ki azt nem tudom.


----------



## Feri T (2003 Szeptember 22)

csocsike írta:


> Hogy ezt mibol olvastad ki azt nem tudom.



Mibol-mibol ??? Hat ma` a multkor is mondtam,hogy nem jol all a szemed !!!
Sziszi,egyebkent tenyleg nem celozgat a Csocsi,csak szereti mutogatni ifjonckori almait !!!Irtam Neked,hogy van itt egy par orult !! :lol: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Athos (2003 Szeptember 24)

Szia Sziszi! 
Udvozollek a sport forumon. En 18. eve kiserem figyelemmel a Forma 1-es futamokat es kozvetiteseket. A ket csatornan nemcsak magat a versenyt nezheted meg, hanem az edzeseket is mutatjak. Sokszor a penteki idomerot is kozvetitik. A kovetkezo futam az Usa-ban, Indianapolisban lesz. Mivel Monzaban nyert Schumi, igy lelegzetvetelnyi elonyhoz jutott Montoya elott. Nekem a nemet a kedvencem es a Ferrari, elotte pedig Alain Prostnak szurkoltam. 
A legfrisebb kacsak szerint, 2005-tol Montoya atmegy a Mclarenhez (gondolom Coulthardtol fognak megvalni) es a BMW-hez allitolag Villeneuve fog szerzodni.


----------



## csocsike (2003 November 20)

En is szeretem a BMW-t de ha ebbol megint baj lesz visitani fogok :evil:


----------



## Feri T (2003 November 20)

Hat lattam mar sokfele dolgot,de not BMW-vel kettyinteni meg nem !!! :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2003 November 20)

Maradi vagy. Dulinak Cadyje van. Ha latnad.....


----------



## Feri T (2003 November 21)

A Cadyt ma` lattam !!! A Dulit is !! Azt is lattam,hogy beleult,de semmi izgi nem tortent !!! :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2003 November 21)

Ha a cady a  tied lett volna , az izgalom is


----------



## Feri T (2003 November 21)

Azt el is hiszem !!! Nem akarok en toled platnikulcsot a fejemre !!! Az ma` tul izgis nekem !!! Jobb a bekesseg !!! :roll: :idea:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 17)

Mansell lefitymálta Schumi rekordját

2004. május 17., hétfő, 13:05|Utolsó módosítás: 2004. május 17., hétfő, 13:27 


A cikk betűmérete : kisebb nagyobb 




Nigel Mansell szerint hiába állította be 1992-es rekordját (a legutóbbi, Spanyol Nagydíjon aratott győzelmével) Michael Schumacher, a teljesítmények között óriási különbség van. Természetesen az ő javára. 


Játék 
Forma-1 kvíz
Mindent tud a Forma-1-ről? Tesztelje memóriáját!

Részletek>>> 

[o] - mobil


Frissítsd fel telefonodat új operátorlogóval az [origo]-ról!




Sportos operátorlogók


Ajánlat 
Ámokfutó zavarta meg a Spanyol Nagydíjat


Forradalmi újítással rukkolt elő a Ferrari


Nem fizet Pantano szponzora


Bedöglött Schumacher Ferrarija


Coulthard szabályváltoztatást követel

Képgaléria 
17 jobbnál jobb kép a Spanyol Nagydíjról 


Vizsla 
Forma-1-es linkek

Fórum 
Schumacher Fan Club


Nigel Mansell




Nigel Mansell a Williams FW14B volánja mögött öt győzelemmel kezdte az 1992-es esztendőt, május 9-ig mindez rekordnak számított. Akkor azonban Michael Schumacher megnyerte a barcelonai Spanyol Nagydíjat, így beállította a brit tizenkét évvel ezelőtt felállított csúcsát. Amelyről mellesleg sokáig úgy tartották, megdönthetetlen. Nem lett az.

Az 1992-es idény egyértelműen a Williamsről szólt, Mansell kilenc, csapattársa, a sokáig Baumgartner Zsolt példaképének számító Riccardo Patrese egy futamgyőzelemig jutott. A világbajnoki címét a Magyar Nagydíjon bebiztosító brit pilóta 108 ponttal zárta a pontvadászatot, Patrese 56, bizonyos Michael Schumacher pedig 53 egységig jutott.

Mansell úgy érzi, a hatszoros világbajnok csúcsát ugyan beállíthatta, de az ő diadalsorozatának nagyobb sportértéke van. "Akkoriban tele volt a mezőny klasszisokkal, nem úgy, mint most" - mondta Mansell a Sunday Timesnak. "Hogy csak néhány példát említsek, együtt versenyeztem Sennával, Bergerrel, Alesivel, Patresével, és néhány tehetséges fiatallal is. Nem húsz, hanem huszonhat pilóta sorakozott fel (optimális esetben) a rajtrácsra, de ami még fontosabb - s amiről az emberek tendenciózusan elfeledkeznek -, hogy tizenkét évvel ezelőtt az autók sokkal megbízhatatlanabbak voltak, mint most. A pilótáknak saját erejükből kellett őket a pályán tartani, nem volt telemetria és hasonlók."

Mansell szerint, ha neki is megadatott volna olyan sorozat, mint Schumachernek (43 futam műszaki hiba nélkül), ő is több világbajnoki címmel büszkélkedhetne. Úgy véli, a jelenlegi szabályok csupán arra jók, hogy "megkönnyítsék az életet" a Ferrari számára. "Vegyük például az előzést. Ha a jelenlegi regulákat alkalmazták volna a '92-es monacói futamon (ahol ugye végül megszakadt Mansell sorozata), Sennát több manővere után is stop-and-go büntetéssel sújthatták volna. Mi versenyzők voltunk, az előzés volt a lételemünk: ezzel szemben Schumacher úgy nyert Barcelonában, hogy a pályán senkit sem kellett lehagynia, minden a boxban dőlt el. Ez nem az ő hibája, de mutatja, hogy itt valami nincs rendben."

A 31-szeres futamgyőztes csaknem biztos benne, hogy Schumacher Monacóban is feláll a dobogó tetejére, így két legyet üt egy csapásra: immár egyedül birtokolja majd a legjobb szezonkezdet címet, s Sennával társbérletben a hercegség legeredményesebbje (hat győzelem) lesz. "Ha nem hibázik, nem verheti meg senki. A Ferrarinak hatalmas tartalékai vannak, Spanyolországban is láthattuk, tőlük 90 százalék is elég a sikerhez" - zárta nyilatkozatát Mansell.

[origo


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 9)

*<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=464 bgColor=#ffffff><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=2>




</TD><TD class=szoveg background=img/#FFFFFF.gif bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=2><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=2>Kirúgták Villeneuve-öt</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*

*A BMW–Sauber szerződést bontott Jacques Villeneuve-vel, a Forma–1 idei hátralévő futamain a lengyel Robert Kubica szerepel majd a kanadai világbajnok helyén, aki valószínűleg visszavonul.* 

A múlt heti egyeztetések során a 35 éves pilóta és az istálló közösen úgy határozott, hogy öt futammal az évad vége előtt felbontja a megállapodást” – olvasható a BMW–Sauber közleményében.

Mario Theissen csapatfőnök egyúttal megköszönte Villeneuve munkáját, hozzájárulását az istálló bemutatkozó szezonjának eredményességéhez: „Jacques jól teljesített, Malajziában megszerezte a csapat első pontjait, azonban Hockenheimben megsérült, ennek tudható be, hogy véget ér a közös munkánk. A jövőre nézve viszont örömteli, hogy Kubica a rendelkezésünkre áll.”

„Rendkívül csalódott vagyok, mivel szerettem volna a következő idényben is ennél az istállónál versenyezni” – mondta ugyanakkor Theissennek némileg ellentmondva Villeneuve, aki a németországi futamon történt kicsúszása során vált harcképtelenné, így nem vállalta a szereplést a múlt hétvégi Magyar Nagydíjon sem. A Sauber színeiben a német Nick Heidfeld mellett a 21 éves krakkói tehetség, Kubica állhatott rajthoz a Hungaroringen, ő végül hetedikként zárt, bár később – mivel túl könnyű volt az autója – kizárták.

A kanadai pilóta – aki 163 F1-es futamon szerepelt, 11 diadalt aratott, az 1997-es évadban pedig nem talált legyőzőre – valószínűleg visszavonul. 
A múlt heti egyeztetések során a 35 éves pilóta és az istálló közösen úgy határozott, hogy öt futammal az évad vége előtt felbontja a megállapodást” – olvasható a BMW–Sauber közleményében.

Mario Theissen csapatfőnök egyúttal megköszönte Villeneuve munkáját, hozzájárulását az istálló bemutatkozó szezonjának eredményességéhez: „Jacques jól teljesített, Malajziában megszerezte a csapat első pontjait, azonban Hockenheimben megsérült, ennek tudható be, hogy véget ér a közös munkánk. A jövőre nézve viszont örömteli, hogy Kubica a rendelkezésünkre áll.”

„Rendkívül csalódott vagyok, mivel szerettem volna a következő idényben is ennél az istállónál versenyezni” – mondta ugyanakkor Theissennek némileg ellentmondva Villeneuve, aki a németországi futamon történt kicsúszása során vált harcképtelenné, így nem vállalta a szereplést a múlt hétvégi Magyar Nagydíjon sem. A Sauber színeiben a német Nick Heidfeld mellett a 21 éves krakkói tehetség, Kubica állhatott rajthoz a Hungaroringen, ő végül hetedikként zárt, bár később – mivel túl könnyű volt az autója – kizárták.

A kanadai pilóta – aki 163 F1-es futamon szerepelt, 11 diadalt aratott, az 1997-es évadban pedig nem talált legyőzőre – valószínűleg visszavonul.


----------



## Teremb Ura (2006 Augusztus 12)

*Forma-1*

Nem örülök, hogy szegény Villeneuve-öt elbocsátották, mert sztem jó volt, a kocsiból kihozta azt, amit lehetett. De ez Marioéknak núgy látszik, h kevés volt. Mindegy. Kubica amúgy ügyes és szimpatikus pilóta. Szurkolok neki is.

Más: Klient is formálisan kirúgták a Red Bull - Ferraritól, mivel nem teljesített jól, vagyishogy nem verte meg Coultherdot. SZánalmas, sztem nem volt rossz.
Mindegy, akkor jövőre Webber lesz a helyén, őt is kedvelem amúgy.
Igazából csak a spanyolt nem kedvelem, mármint a címvédőt, pedig nagyon ügyes. Ő valószínűleg jövőre McLaren-es lesz, Kimi pedig Ferraris, Michael Sch lehet, hogy visszavonul, de sztem nem. Massa a Ferrarinál tesztpilóta lesz csak.

Button amúgy meg megszerezte az első győzelmét, végre, mert Ő is megérdemelte már.
Egyelőre ennyi.


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 12)

Vegre egy kis autoverseny.En is kovetem ezt a sportot.


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 13)

Drága Amigo!
A Forma-1-et én szeretem. Évek óta nézem/nézzük. A múlt héten a Magyar Nagydíj izgalmas volt.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 13)

Amigo írta:


> Vegre egy kis autoverseny.En is kovetem ezt a sportot.


Szia Amigo ! Hát, hogy őszinte legyek, én szivesebben nézegetem 'Kékvirág' fényképét, mint a Schumacherét ...


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 13)

De Pixi! Hol látod a fényképemet?


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 13)

Kékvirág írta:


> De Pixi! Hol látod a fényképemet?


Szia Szépvirág, mert én így hívlak. Most, hogy újra megnéztem, már nincs ott. Tedd vissza, légyszi...


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 13)

Hű de figyeltél!!!! Még sem köszöntöttél. :-((((
Csak a sztyopa és a csocsike.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 13)

Kékvirág írta:


> Hű de figyeltél!!!! Még sem köszöntöttél. :-((((
> Csak a sztyopa és a csocsike.


Kedves Szépvirág !

Akkor, ha még nem késő, akkor sok szeretettel köszöntelek, érezd jól magad közöttem és légyszi rakd vissza a profilképedet, mert figyelemreméltó. Ha nincs meg elküldöm, nekem még megvan, mert én figyelmes vagyok !

üdv, pixi


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 13)

Köszönöm, köszönöm, köszöm!!! Ez igazán jól esett. De ha Neked meg van, miért rakjam fel?


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 13)

Pixi írta:


> Kedves Szépvirág !
> 
> Akkor, ha még nem késő, akkor sok szeretettel köszöntelek, érezd jól magad közöttem és légyszi rakd vissza a profilképedet, mert figyelemreméltó. Ha nincs meg elküldöm, nekem még megvan, mert én figyelmes vagyok !
> 
> üdv, pixi


 
Te itt udvarolgatsz, amikor a vasalnivaló halomban áll?!


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Augusztus 13)

Ezasztán a spot!


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 13)

Na most a Pixi lebukott !


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Augusztus 13)

El is tünt a világhálon.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 13)

óvónéni írta:


> Te itt udvarolgatsz, amikor a vasalnivaló halomban áll?!


Először is : a vasalást a Tibi vállalta, másodszor még azt sem engeded meg, hogy az öledbe üljek, harmadszor meg hogy kerültél ide Te ilyen gyorsan ?


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 13)

Jól megijedt a Pixi! Kifutott a canadahun-ból.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 13)

msanyi72 írta:


> El is tünt a világhálon.


Szia Sanyikám, vigyázz ezekkel a nőkkel, mert ha csak világháló is, ezek behálóznak ! És nagyon figyelnek !


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 13)

Mégis itt van!!!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 13)

Kékvirág írta:


> Jól megijedt a Pixi! Kifutott a canadahun-ból.


hát, ha már nálatok nem lehetek befutó, akkor lehet hogy kifutok...


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 13)

kitartó vagyok


----------



## Kékvirág (2006 Augusztus 13)

Én is kifutottam, vagyis kiléptem. Nem az igazi ma a canadahun.


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 13)

Kékvirág írta:


> Én is kifutottam, vagyis kiléptem. Nem az igazi ma a canadahun.


En is megyek dolgomra.


----------



## Godfather (2006 Augusztus 26)

A Ferrarik már megint villantak egyet a török idömérön.
Hajrá Schumacher!!!


----------



## Elevator Boy (2006 Augusztus 26)

Go Kimi Go Kimi Go


----------



## marisza (2006 Augusztus 26)

Godfather írta:


> A Ferrarik már megint villantak egyet a török idömérön.
> Hajrá Schumacher!!!


Egyet értek! Remélem győzni is fog holnap!!! 
Hajrááááá!!!!!!!


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Augusztus 27)

Hajrá Raikoenen!


----------



## maxibee (2006 Augusztus 27)

Raikonnen mindig peches...


----------



## fegati (2006 Augusztus 28)

Hajrá Ferrari!


----------



## Vickyke (2006 Augusztus 29)

Sziasztok! Valaki Fernando Alonsot szereti itt?


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 29)

Vickyke írta:


> Sziasztok! Valaki Fernando Alonsot szereti itt?


Szertnem de tiltja az anyja


----------



## waterpolo (2006 Augusztus 29)

küldd el moziba addig..........


----------



## Margit (2006 Augusztus 29)

waterpolo írta:


> küldd el moziba addig..........


 
Elküldnek engem a Forma 1 szurkolok akik a topicot nyitottak.... valahova


----------



## Szt.Rita (2006 Szeptember 10)

Schumi abbahyagja. Én nagyon sajnálom.


----------



## Szt.Rita (2006 Szeptember 10)

Ezt szépen leírtam.  abbahagyja.


----------



## willow (2006 Szeptember 10)

Szt.Rita írta:


> Schumi abbahyagja. Én nagyon sajnálom.


Én is sajnálom, ha tényleg visszavonul, hiányozni fog, kevesebb lesz a F-1-es világ nélküle, szip..


----------



## Amiga600 (2006 Szeptember 12)

Minden idők legjobb F1-ese Schumi. Nagyon fog hiányozni.


----------



## hullarablo (2006 Szeptember 12)

Raikönnen egy áruló!


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 12)

hullarablo írta:


> Raikönnen egy áruló!


 

       meg szerencse,hogy nem hullarablo


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 12)

Margit írta:


>


Hullarabló egy pontszerző


----------



## Margit (2006 Szeptember 12)

Efike írta:


> Hullarabló egy pontszerző


 
Miben  Hullarablasban


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 12)

Margit írta:


> Miben  Hullarablasban


Nem. A nyolcvanas évek zenéje ügyében


----------



## Csilli01 (2006 Szeptember 12)

Én nagyon sajnálom, hogy a SCHUMI befejezi. 11 éve neki drukkoltam. Csak miatta néztem.


----------



## Csilli01 (2006 Szeptember 12)

Bár úgy néz ki, hogy marad a Ferrarinál, s talán tesztelni fog. Az nem ugyanaz! Sajnos !!!


----------



## Csilli01 (2006 Szeptember 12)

Nekem nem mindig veszi be a hozzászólásomat ! Ez másnál is előfordul ?


----------



## Amiga600 (2006 Szeptember 13)

Raikkonen miért áruló? Ezt nem értem.


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Szeptember 20)

Mert nincs értelme


----------



## mofli (2006 Szeptember 21)

Az indicar is nagyon erdekes de a rally nalam a kiraly


----------



## Joe79 (2006 Szeptember 22)

Idén jó az F1


----------



## sabonis (2006 Szeptember 27)

Joe79 írta:


> Idén jó az F1


Jövöre jobb lesz)
Raikkonen VÉGRE VB lesz!


----------



## sabonis (2006 Szeptember 27)

Jó a rally, csak kevés Tv csatornán kap elég helyet. Kár!


----------



## Ati73 (2006 Október 4)

Sziasztok! szia Sziszi! jelen allapotban Schumi vezet, de a pontszam egyenlo Alonsoval, akit meg a technikai bakik sorozata is huzza vissza a bajnoki cimtol, de igy van meg harc az utolso futamokon!hello,Ati


----------



## atneworld (2006 Október 5)

csa!

szerintem Schumacher lesz VB, mert biztonsagosabb a Ferrarri, na meg Schumi is higgadtabban veszi ezt az egeszet. Reggel hallottam a radioban, hogy Alonso meg Fisichellat is okolta amiert nem nyert (es mindenkit). Hat igy nehez lesz nyernie, ha ennyire ideges. 
Amugy en nem szeretem Schumit (hogy oszinte legyek  ) viszont ha kiszall a F1-bol lehet hogy nem lesznek ilyen erdekes versenyek. De ki tudja. 

Szoval hajra Alonso!


----------



## Earth (2006 Október 5)

atneworld írta:


> csa!
> 
> * szerintem Schumacher lesz VB,* mert biztonsagosabb a Ferrarri, na meg Schumi is higgadtabban veszi ezt az egeszet. Reggel hallottam a radioban, hogy Alonso meg Fisichellat is okolta amiert nem nyert (es mindenkit). Hat igy nehez lesz nyernie, ha ennyire ideges.
> Amugy en nem szeretem Schumit (hogy oszinte legyek  ) viszont ha kiszall a F1-bol lehet hogy nem lesznek ilyen erdekes versenyek. De ki tudja.
> ...


A Profeta beszeljen beloled, en neki szurkolok, Alonsot nem szeretem...
Hajra Sch.


----------



## lampard (2006 Október 6)

Hajrá Schumacher! Nem tartozott a kedvenceim közé Alonso soha, de amikor tavaly Alonso megnyerte a VB címet, az egyik szerelője, embere megfordult és mutatta a pólóján a feliratot, miszerint 'ki az a Schumacher?', ekkor nagyon ellenszenves lett - örökre. Nem hiszem, hogy egy világbajnoki cím ekkora nagyképűségre indíthatja Alonsot. S még Alonso mondja, hogy M. Schumacher sportszerűtlen?


----------



## atneworld (2006 Október 6)

En Schumachert nem szeretem, tobbek kozott azert mert sokszor meg a sportbirok is neki "szurkolnak"....mintha neki irnak a szabalyokat. Nem is olyan regen kapott ugy 1 pontot, hogy kiesett a versenybol. (talan 8. lett?) Most oszinten: ki kapott volna utolag pontot? melyik versenyzo??? Na csak ilyenekert nem szeretem Schumit...


----------



## lampard (2006 Október 7)

Michael Schumacher azért kapott akkor 1 pontot, mert Kubicát kizárták, ugyanis túlsúlyos volt az autója, és valahogy úgy szól a szabály, hogy a futam leintése előtti 2-3 körben ki hányadik helyen van, ott végez. Egyébként M. S. 9. lett volna, de így automatikusan 8. helyezett lett. Ez alapján lett tavaly vagy tavalyelőtt Fisichella Brazíliában futamgyőztes, amikor az a sok baleset volt.


----------



## Dana (2006 Október 8)

Nálunk most lett vége a versenynek és Michael Schumacher kiesett a végén,amit nagyon sajnálok mert ő az egyik kedvencem.


----------



## Ati73 (2006 Október 9)

Gondolom Schuminak annyi eselyt adtok ,mint Szalasinak! Raikonnen arulo,azt en is igy gondolom. Alonso a VB ujra! hajra Alonso! bravo Briattore!


----------



## davyrex (2006 Október 9)

Schumachert szerintem nem fogják utolérni a VB címekben soha. Ő a világ legjobb forma 1-es pilótája. Ha nem esik ki Suzukaban akkor ő nyeri a VB-t. Hajrá Schumi!!!


----------



## lampard (2006 Október 9)

Ati73! 
Ez igazán nem nevezhető egy sikerült hozzászólásnak. Mi a köze Schumachernek Szálasihoz, meg az egész politikának a Formula-1-hez. Raikönnen pedig ugyanúgy átigazolhat bárhová, ahogyan azt teszi minden évben más pilóta is. 
Egyébként az én szivem nagyon vérzik, mert hosszú évek óta Schumacher rajongók vagyunk, és mikor elfüstölt az autó, a szivünk szakadt meg. De egyetértek azzal a hozzászólással, hogy nem látom esélyét annak, hogy közel s távol valaki megelőzné a világbajnokságok számát tekintve.


----------



## Ati73 (2006 Október 10)

Lampard! A politika mindenütt és mindenhol jelen van.Lásd a Ferrari politikát:elsőrangú pilota,másodrangú...Barichello,szegény leállt a befutó-cél előtt ötszáz méterrel Ausztriában az A1-en,hogy megelőzze a Schumi!Ez már csapatpolitika,Lampard!És más:kiváncsi lennél, milyen lenne a jövőév Raiko-Schumi tűzpiros párosítás?!Schumi korszak vége szerintem!üdv minden Forma1 rajongónak!Sziasztok


----------



## lampard (2006 Október 10)

Ezt úgy írtad - mármint, hogy Schumi korszak vége - mintha feltaláltad volna a spanyol viaszt. Mivel már korábban bejelentette a visszavonulását, így könnyű volt eltalálni. Az utolsó futam előtti futamon figyelted Ati73, hogy a 20-30 másodperces hátrányt hogyan ""sikerült"" Alonsonak "lefaragnia" Fisichellával szemben? Szinte már hátrafelé tolta Fisichella a kocsiját, nehogy előbb beérjen, mint Alonso. Az a nagy ember, aki emberi módon tud veszíteni is.


----------



## Ati73 (2006 Október 12)

Tisztességes búcsúzás Schuminak jönne be ,ha kivárna még egy évet Raikonnen mellett csapattársként.Szerintetek ki lenne a prímás a piroscsárdában?


----------



## Ati73 (2006 Október 12)

Tisztességes búcsúzás Schuminak jönne be ,ha kivárna még egy évet Raikonnen mellett csapattársként.Szerintetek ki lenne a prímás a piroscsárdában?


----------



## mflex (2006 Október 12)

Ati73 írta:


> Tisztességes búcsúzás Schuminak jönne be ,ha kivárna még egy évet Raikonnen mellett csapattársként.Szerintetek ki lenne a prímás a piroscsárdában?


 
Azt hiszem ez nem kérdés 
SUMI FOREVER!!!


----------



## atneworld (2006 Október 13)

Tisztazzuk eloszor is: nem Schumi a kedvencem 

De,...melyik pilota viselte volna el ugy az autofustolest, mint Schumi Japanban? Csapkodnak a sisakjukat, a kormanyt...Schumi meg integetett. Az mar mas kerdes mit gondolt, fott-e a feje, stb. Elismeresem Schuminak meg a Ferrarrinak is, tenyleg utolerhetetlenek voltak a legtobbszor. Jo volt ellene drukkolni  
Az lenne meg erdekes, ha Braziliaban Alonso kiesne, es Schumi mondjuk a masodik lenne???


----------



## lampard (2006 Október 14)

Hát az pech lenne, mert Schumachernek elsőnek kellene lennie, hogy világbajnok legyen. 1 ponttal kikapni, az borzasztó lenne.


----------



## nhjudit (2006 Október 15)

A második nyolc pontot kap.


----------



## Ati73 (2006 Október 16)

Öntsünk tiszta vizet poharunkba, tisztelt forma 1 rajongok! egy kis visszatérő az időben:anno Schumi még verekedni(ha közbe nem ugranak az autószerelők a boxutcában) is képes volt Coulthard-al a belga Franco-champson, amikor hátulról a vizes pályán elütötte David-t,mig Raikonnen idén elég könnyedén túltette magát a Liuzzival történt balhé után.Mára Schumi annyira beérett, hogy van önkontrollja tűrni mindez incidenseket.Hagyjuk a fiatalokat érvényesülni!(Rosberg,Kubica,Button,Heidfeld)


----------



## kormicska (2006 Október 16)

*Raikonen - Massa*



Ati73 írta:


> Tisztességes búcsúzás Schuminak jönne be ,ha kivárna még egy évet Raikonnen mellett csapattársként.Szerintetek ki lenne a prímás a piroscsárdában?



.... a prímás? szeritem M. Sch. , az más kérdés, hogy ki lenne a gyorsabb, mert ezt nem tudom.
Ahogy azt sem, hogy Massa-nál vajon gyorsabb lesz-e Raikonen?? Én ebben sem vagyok biztos. Sok különbség biztos nem lesz, hisz az edzéseken most sem volt sok a két ferraris között. 
Az idei szezont már elkönyvelhetjük..... tudom...még van matematikai esély....erre nem mondok semmit.
Amúgy meg Alonsonak is van esélye megdönteni M Sch. vb rekordját. Csupán az kell hozzá, hogy jó legyen a Merci.

Jani


----------



## marisza (2006 Október 21)

mult és jelen...


----------



## lampard (2006 Október 21)

Marisza, köszönöm, főleg a gyerekkori fotókat, ugye a többihez könnyebb hozzájutni, de a gyerekkori az kuriózum.


----------



## marisza (2006 Október 21)

lampard írta:


> Marisza, köszönöm, főleg a gyerekkori fotókat, ugye a többihez könnyebb hozzájutni, de a gyerekkori az kuriózum.


Örülök, ha örülsz...


----------



## Macsek4 (2006 Október 23)

Hát sajna Schumi újabb világbajnoki cím nélkül vonul vissza.


----------



## Martoni (2006 Október 23)

Világbajnoki cím nincs Schuminak, de a futam nagyon jó volt! Kíváncsi vagyok ki lesz a következő hasonló kaliberű versenyző.


----------



## lampard (2006 Október 24)

Nem mostanában fog hasonló kaliberű versenyző körözni a Forma-1-es pályákon, mint Michael Schumacher. 
Nagyon sajnáltam, annyira megérdemelte volna, hogy a dobogóra felálljon. Ha a defekt nincs, akkor bizonyára sikerül. De így is nagyon szép volt. 
Most már mehet a dubai-i hercegtől kapott szigetre pihenni.


----------



## reszterh (2006 Október 25)

Nagyszerű versenyt futott Schumacher, kár hogy az utolsó volt!
Legszebb ifjúkori versenyeit idézte.
Azért nem érdekes, hogy ha "Schumacher"-ről beszélünk, akkor nem Ralfra gondolunk?? 
Sosem fogja utolérni a bátyját szegény.


----------



## rolius (2006 Október 25)

Michael egy fenomén autóversenyző volt, és marad is.
Kár hogy befejezi. 
(mj. Leverhette volna Alonsót...)


----------



## Martoni (2006 Október 25)

Kár szomorkodni! Helyet az ifjúságnak!Végre Raikonennek is össze jöhet valami VB címecske!


----------



## lampard (2006 Október 25)

Igen, ez valóban érdekes, mármint ha a Schumacher név elhangzik, nem gondolunk Ralfra. Valóban nem fog soha Michaelnek nyomába érni. 
Én kívánom, hogy Raikönnenek sikerüljön a VB cím (bár többek között nem akárkivel kell versenyeznie - Massával), de már csak azért is nehéz dolguk lesz, hisz a Ferrari-vezetők is távoztak.


----------



## mflex (2006 Október 25)

Martoni írta:


> Világbajnoki cím nincs Schuminak, de a futam nagyon jó volt! Kíváncsi vagyok ki lesz a következő hasonló kaliberű versenyző.


 

Nem lesz mostanában!
ugyhogy örülhetünk, hogy ebben a korszakban élünk és láttuk Sumit versenyezni..
Én nagyon sok versenyén végig kisértem, van egy saját dedikálású sapkám tőle!
nincs az a pénz amiért megvállnék ettől a sapkától...


----------



## mflex (2006 Október 25)

lampard írta:


> Igen, ez valóban érdekes, mármint ha a Schumacher név elhangzik, nem gondolunk Ralfra. Valóban nem fog soha Michaelnek nyomába érni.
> Én kívánom, hogy Raikönnenek sikerüljön a VB cím (bár többek között nem akárkivel kell versenyeznie - Massával), de már csak azért is nehéz dolguk lesz, hisz a Ferrari-vezetők is távoztak.


 
A gond csak az, hogy a Ferrari Sumi-ra "épített" aki meg is tudta mondani ,hogy hol kell meghúzni a "csavart"...

Lehet ,hogy most majd a Ferrari hanyatlását látjuk majd!
Mi a francnak hagyta abba,mindenkit akkor gyaláz le amikor csak akart...
ááááááá nem lesz még egy ilyen kaliberű versenyző.
szvsz


----------



## mflex (2006 November 1)

Hála istennek Sumi,marad a ferrarinál,legalább Ő megtudja mondani,mit kell csinálni,hogy jobb legyen a ferka,mert kimi-ről ezt nem tudom elképzelni,de jó pilóta az biztos...


----------



## AlexS (2006 November 1)

Szerintem Raikönen legyőzhetetlen lesz a Ferrarival.


----------



## kares.hu (2006 November 1)

Kimi zseniális, kivéve, ha nyilatkozik 
Azért Schumi közismert _1 mp-es előnye a többiekhez képest_ hiányozhat a finn srácnál. Bár mindkettő olyan, mint egy robot. A legjobb cserét választotta a Ferrari.


----------



## sasi1 (2006 November 2)

kimi legalább annyi vb címet fog szerezni, mint sumi.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 6)

Én akkor is Barrichellot szeretem


----------



## marisza (2006 November 6)

sasi1 írta:


> kimi legalább annyi vb címet fog szerezni, mint sumi.


Úgy legyen


----------



## Adrenaline (2006 November 7)

*..szerintem*

Minden esetre érdekes lesz a 2007-es szezon, most kiderül mi is van a Ferrari háza körül, ha Kimi nyer akkor megdöl 1régi vita kérdése: "az autó vagy a versenyző számit?".... nagyon várom


----------



## lampard (2006 November 7)

Én kétlem, hogy Kimi utol tudná érni Schumachert. Kizárt dolog.


----------



## pajke (2006 November 7)

Schumacher még mindig a legjobb!!!


----------



## lampard (2006 November 7)

Ha valaki megsérül, vagy nem megy neki úgy a vezetés, ahogy kellene, akkor M. Schumacher beugorva is könnyedén viszi a primet.


----------



## atlosz (2006 November 10)

Forza Ferrari !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Schumival Vagy AnÉlkÜl, De Akkor Is A Ferrari A KirÁly Az F1-ben...
Egyik AutÓ Sem Olyan JÓ, Mint A Ferrari


----------



## Kandri (2006 November 15)

Sziasztok!

Én is imádom a F1-et bár én még csak kb 7 éve nézem. Voltak kihagyások amikor nagyon unalmas volt akkor csak belenéztem, de mindig tudtam a végét így elkapcsoltam. Nekem a finnek a kedvenceim)


----------



## Kandri (2006 November 15)

Atlosz!

Szerinted a köv éveben is király lesz? Én nagyon bízom benne, hogy Kimi alatt is király kocsi lesz!!!!


----------



## Ati73 (2006 November 16)

Reméljük mindenki a Forma 1 barátaim között hogy a JöVő ÉV szezonja Raikonnen és a finnek Ünnepe lesz!IceMan, neked drukkolunk!


----------



## banz (2006 November 17)

Takuma Satonak szurkoltam.


----------



## lampard (2006 November 20)

Ha Satonak szurkolsz, az elmúlt szezonben sok kellemes élményed nem lehetett. 
Félre ne értsd, persze bárki szurkolhat bárkinek, csak Sato elég peches szokott lenni a futamokon.


----------



## zolikv (2006 November 24)

az utóbbi két szezon elég jó volt. az utolsó különösen. utoljára a 96 és 97 években volt ilyen igalmas.


----------



## papocska (2006 November 25)

Amint észrevettem azóta hogy Senna elhunyt az elmult szezon volt a legizgalmasabb!
BANZ tól kérdezném: Mért lehet az hogy a Sato alatt törnek az autók!?
A csapata nem úgy dolgozik ahogy kellene,vagy esetleg az alkatrészek hibásak az autójában!?
Szerintem a kettő közül valamelyik a ludas,hisz Sato sem most kezdte a verseyzést!!!


----------



## waterpolo69 (2006 November 27)

Ati73 írta:


> Reméljük mindenki a Forma 1 barátaim között hogy a JöVő ÉV szezonja Raikonnen és a finnek Ünnepe lesz!IceMan, neked drukkolunk!



Kedvenc évadom az volt amikor a Makkinen volt a Rally világbajnok és a Hakkinen a F1-ben. Akkor tettszett a Finnugor rokonság) Remélem, hogy jövőre is összejön egy Finn mester "kettes". Egyébként én a Rally-t jobban szeretem.


----------



## meowth (2006 December 3)

Schumi hatalmas klasszis, bár az utóbbi időben egy kicsit "ráült" a Forma 1-ra. Nálam az abszolút kedvenc Damon Hill.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 6)

Papocska, Sato alatt azért törnek az autók, mert anyukám neki szurkol
De hajrá Barrichello


----------



## rlaci3 (2006 December 10)

Sziasztok. Mit gondoltok, ki lesz a világbajnok a következő idényben? Szerintem Raikkönennek nagy esélye van rá. Ha a Ferrarit jól összerakják alatta, hatalmas esélyekkel indul.


----------



## dylac (2006 December 11)

lampard írta:


> Ha Satonak szurkolsz, az elmúlt szezonben sok kellemes élményed nem lehetett.
> Félre ne értsd, persze bárki szurkolhat bárkinek, csak Sato elég peches szokott lenni a futamokon.



Én Satot kamikazénak hivom. Teljesen mindegy milyen kocsit adnak alá, hiányzik belőle a higgadság. Neki inkáb roncsderbin kellene indulni.


----------



## dylac (2006 December 11)

rlaci3 írta:


> Sziasztok. Mit gondoltok, ki lesz a világbajnok a következő idényben? Szerintem Raikkönennek nagy esélye van rá. Ha a Ferrarit jól összerakják alatta, hatalmas esélyekkel indul.



Én Massát se hagynám ki. Jó kocsival még okozhat meglepetést, de szerintem is Kimi a legnagyobb.


----------



## Ladybird (2006 December 11)

Szerintem is Kimi a legjobb jelenlegi pilóta, mióta megjelent a Forma1-ben, neki szurkolok (még a háttérképem is Kimis, jövőre meg kell változtatnom Ferrarisra). Hatalmas különbség van minden tekintetben Schumi és Kimi között, viselkedésre, munkára stb. gondolok, de remélem, őt is ugyanúgy fogja szeretni és főleg támogatni az a csapat, amelyikhez kezdetek óta vágyott.


----------



## Doroty7 (2006 December 12)

Én is csatlakozom. Szerintem is Kimi lesz a világbajnok. Ő és a Ferrari legyőzhetetlen páros lesznek. De azért Massára is kiváncsi leszek.


----------



## Doroty7 (2006 December 12)

Azt hallottátok, hogy Raikkönen többet fog keresni, mint Schumacher keresett. Hát nem semmi.


----------



## Doroty7 (2006 December 13)

Volt már valamelyikőtök valamikor a Hungaroringen?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 13)

én csak minden évben menni akarok Egyszer csak összejön


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

engem még a tv-ben is idegesít a hangja....


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 13)

Jaj, én nagyon elmennék Box utcába meg pláne és meglesném a Barrichellot


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

na jó őt én is megnézném...


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 13)

Végre valaki, aki értékli a belsőt Olyan cuki az a hapsi


----------



## elvira (2006 December 13)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Végre valaki, aki értékli a belsőt Olyan cuki az a hapsi


 
igen a belső tulajdonság a legfontosabb...és cuki is


----------



## Doroty7 (2006 December 13)

Én voltam már kétszer. Ebben az évben meg két évvel ezelőtt is. Voltam a boxutcában is. Láttam Liuzzit.  Meg voltam a hotelok előtt is. Ott is sokmindenkit láttam. De mondjuk Barichellot nem.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 13)

Én két éve rohantam bele Barribabybe a hotel előtt Csak utána esett le, hogy kit löktem fel
Örök emlék marad


----------



## Doroty7 (2006 December 13)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Én két éve rohantam bele Barribabybe a hotel előtt Csak utána esett le, hogy kit löktem fel
> Örök emlék marad


 
Hát az biztos  Hugom meg Liuzzit taposta meg


----------



## jayvee (2006 December 13)

Sziasztok!
Nekem is van egy két ilyen emlékezetes "találkozásom":Liuzzival a boxutcában találkoztam,amikor mérlegeslésen volt,és úgy vihogott,mint egy kamaszlány 
Mark Webber pedig idén Hungaroringen gyalogolt vissza a kiesése után a boxba,és pont az orrunk előtt bukott majdnem hasra.Erre valaki humorosan megjegyezte:hát vezetni jobban tud,mint menni!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 13)

jayvee...ez jó


----------



## papocska (2006 December 13)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Papocska, Sato alatt azért törnek az autók, mert anyukám neki szurkol
> De hajrá Barrichello






Puszedliufo!:Látom nállatok is megy a "kóstolgatás",akár csak itthon a párommal mi is "adogatjuk egymást" !
Ő Alonsonak szurkolt én meg csak azért is a Summahernek!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 13)

papocska írta:


> Puszedliufo!:Látom nállatok is megy a "kóstolgatás",akár csak itthon a párommal mi is "adogatjuk egymást" !
> Ő Alonsonak szurkolt én meg csak azért is a Summahernek!


Jól csináljátok! Legalább akkor sem alszotok bele a futamba, ha nem történik semmi


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 18)

Palik Laci aranköpései közül egy pár:

1."Mansell most lazít egy kicsit, kényelmesen autózik. Nem, nincs igazam. Egy újabb körrekord."

2 Ha megnézzük az első négy helyezettet, az a legfeltűnőbb, hogy Alboreto ötödik.

3. És mintha vörös lángnyelvek csapnának ki a Ferrari hátsó részéből! Valójában az csak a hátsó lámpa lesz.

4. És az első öt helyen öt különböző autó végzett.

5. Schumacher még mindig a leggyorsabb ember a pályán, nemcsak azért, mert ő vezet, hanem egyben övé a leggyorsabb kör is.

6. És mindkét jobb első kereke hiányzik.

7. Ez nem is négy tized, ezt nézzék... Ez maga Michael Schumacher!

8. És Damon Hill jön be a bokszba, igen, Damon Hill jön be a Williams-bokszba, és most Damon Hill bent van a bokszban! Nem. Michael Schumacher az.

9. A Williams-csapat már készül a kerékcserére, a kerékhűtőket éppen most veszik le.

10. Szóval tisztázzuk a helyzetet! A tizenkilencedik kör után a következő az állás: David Coulthard vezet, de még nem jött ki kerékcserére, Mika Häkkinen az első, és...


----------



## tomeeeboy (2006 December 18)

Én is szeretem a BMW-t főleg az X5-öst álmaim autója. Tudom lehetne jobb autó is de nekem az az autó az álmom. Szerintem az is fog maradni mert elég drága ahhoz, hogy megvegyem ls fenntartsam.


----------



## mufi (2006 December 18)

Én nagyon nem szeretem a f1-et, egyszerüen ki nem álom...de persze ez az én véleménzem, sumi az jó a töbii meg...


----------



## mflex (2006 December 18)

mufi írta:


> Én nagyon nem szeretem a f1-et, egyszerüen ki nem álom...de persze ez az én véleménzem, sumi az jó a töbii meg...


 
Sziasztok!
Most neharagudjál, de ennek a hszd-nek semmi, de semmi értelme nem volt, ha nem tetszik a forma 1 ,akkor valószínű nem is nézed, ergo érdemben hózzászólni nem is tudsz, akkor meg minek???

Nem vita képpen írtam ezt, de ha valamihez nincs "közöm" ,akkor oda nem írok ,csak azért , hogy egyel több hsz-t számoljon a szerver...

Üdv


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 21)

szkubi2k írta:


> Jó aranyköpései vannak Paiknak.  Újabbak közül nincs egy pár?


Hát, még véletlenül sem jut eszembe
Annyi idótaságot tud beszélni, hogy nem bírom megjegyezni
Állandóan csak a "vonatozunk" kifejezés ugrik be


----------



## szkubi2k (2006 December 21)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Hát, még véletlenül sem jut eszembe
> Annyi idótaságot tud beszélni, hogy nem bírom megjegyezni
> Állandóan csak a "vonatozunk" kifejezés ugrik be


Kár.Pedig jó lett volna olvasni 1-2 jó beszólását. Nekem se ugrik be most egy se.De majd márciustól újra hallgathatjuk.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 21)

szkubi2k írta:


> Kár.Pedig jó lett volna olvasni 1-2 jó beszólását. Nekem se ugrik be most egy se.De majd márciustól újra hallgathatjuk.


Talán még az év eleji ismétlésekbe is bevágnak párat
Ah, még egy ok, hogy várjam a tavaszt


----------



## szkubi2k (2006 December 21)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Talán még az év eleji ismétlésekbe is bevágnak párat
> Ah, még egy ok, hogy várjam a tavaszt


Hát a tavaszt azért nem csak Palik miatt lehet várni inkább az hogy ki lesz majd a világbajnok. Viszont nagy kár hogy Sumi már nem lesz ott a mezőnyben.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 21)

szkubi2k írta:


> Hát a tavaszt azért nem csak Palik miatt lehet várni inkább az hogy ki lesz majd a világbajnok. Viszont nagy kár hogy Sumi már nem lesz ott a mezőnyben.


Úgy látszik, csak én örülök, hogy már nem lesz Sumi
Nah,de mindegy


----------



## szkubi2k (2006 December 21)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Úgy látszik, csak én örülök, hogy már nem lesz Sumi
> Nah,de mindegy


Sztem vele színesebb volt a forma1. De persze mindenkinek nem lehet a kedvence. Alonsora kíváncsi leszek mit tud összehozni a Mclarennél.


----------



## datcsyka (2006 December 25)

Sziasztok!
Erdeklodnek hogy hol lehet letolteni F1 Jatekot akar demo-t is?


----------



## rlaci3 (2007 Január 2)

Szerintem is kár, hogy nem lesz jövőre Schumi. Szkubi! Tényleg nem lehet a kedvence mindenkinek. Az érdemeit és az eredményeit viszont el kell ismerni. Hajrá Kimi!


----------



## rlaci3 (2007 Január 2)

datcsyka írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Erdeklodnek hogy hol lehet letolteni F1 Jatekot akar demo-t is?



Datcsyka!
Próbáld meg a _www.vgpro.com_ weboldalt. Számos játékdemo található rajta. Biztosan akad F-1-es is.


----------



## Mateh (2007 Január 6)

éljen a ferrari,mclaren mercedes


----------



## 5jani1 (2007 Január 13)

Hajrá KIMI ! - Várom már a 2007-es kezdést !


----------



## csanadig (2007 Január 18)

amióta montoya elhagyta az f1-et, nem nézem már a futamokat. montoyával mi újság a nascar-ban? tud vki valamit róla?


----------



## lampard (2007 Január 18)

úgy rémlik, hogy az első futamán kiesett, de aztán a következő futamon végigment. De ne vedd 100 %-ra Csanadig, rémlik, hogy ilyesmit hallottam róla.


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Január 20)

csanadig írta:


> amióta montoya elhagyta az f1-et, nem nézem már a futamokat. montoyával mi újság a nascar-ban? tud vki valamit róla?



Én azóta szeretem jobban ujra az F1-et miota nincs Montoya!!
Eleinte én is tehetségesnek láttam aztán sehol semmi csak a szája volt!!


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Január 20)

szkubi2k írta:


> Sztem vele színesebb volt a forma1. De persze mindenkinek nem lehet a kedvence. Alonsora kíváncsi leszek mit tud összehozni a Mclarennél.



Alonsora én is kiwi leszek főleg most hogy az utolsó nyilatkozatában elvan ájulva a vodafon mercedestől!
De a ferarri is ott lessz és massa megneheziti bárki dolgát szerintem!!


----------



## loatsy (2007 Január 28)

én nem szeretem a Ferrrarit de most muzsáj lesz, mert Raikkönen fun vagyok és ha ő oda megy akkor a piros autó lesz a tuti...


----------



## szuszil (2007 Január 29)

Hajrá Kimi R.!


----------



## lampard (2007 Január 29)

Kedves Csanadig! Jó hírrel szolgálhatok Neked, a hétvégén a 24 órás Daytona versenyt megnyerte Montoya.
http://http://www.f1hirek.hu/?t=article&id=16304


----------



## vgabesz66 (2007 Február 13)

Halihó!
Szerintem a McLaren elég penge Alonsoval!!! Legalább is remélem! 
De egy kicsit furcsa Schumacher nélkül az F1!


----------



## lampard (2007 Február 14)

Hát tényleg nem az lesz már Schumacher nélkül, mint régen, és hogy meddig tart az emberekben ez a hiányérzet, azon fog múlni, hogy lesz-e olyan pilóta, aki kiemelkedik a mezőnyből, és élérel tud állni a versenynek - magas szinten.


----------



## Krojf (2007 Február 15)

Komáim!
Schumacher nélküli F-1? Legutolsó hírek szerint lehetséges, hogy ő lesz
a Ferrari csapatfőnöke, Jean Todt utóda!
A jelek nagyon erre vallanak, figyeljétek a friss híradásokat és a Ferrari
internetes hozzáféréseit!
Erre int Benneteket Krojf koma.


----------



## amiron (2007 Február 16)

halihó!
én 98' óta nézek forma-1-et akkor még Hakkinennek drukkoltam, azóta inkább áttértem a Mclaren csapatra.
Tényleg a kintiek közül szokott valaki járni a kanadai futamra?


----------



## denyo (2007 Február 16)

hy most jöttem
én eddig schumacheres voltam
sajnálom hogy vissza vonult, még megdönthetett volna egy két rekordot, egy most szerintem kimis leszek
hajrá ferrari!


----------



## papcsabi (2007 Február 16)

Sziasztok!
Amikor Senna meghalt sokáig nem néztem F-1-et, most Schumi kiválásával ismét hiányérzetem lesz.(persze a két dolog nem összehesonlítható de mégis hasonló érzésem van)


----------



## papcsabi (2007 Február 16)

lampard írta:


> Kedves Csanadig! Jó hírrel szolgálhatok Neked, a hétvégén a 24 órás Daytona versenyt megnyerte Montoya.
> http://http://www.f1hirek.hu/?t=article&id=16304



Kár, hogy elüldözték a F-1-ből, remek versenyeket vívott a pályán.Igazi tűz lobogott benne.


----------



## denyo (2007 Február 16)

szerintem is jól nyomta bár talán néha tulzásba vitte


----------



## papcsabi (2007 Február 16)

Ja, ja, főleg amikor nekiugrott egy operetőrnek(az utcán sétáltak a barátnőjével és véletlenül elébóklászott egy operatőr).Elég heves vérmérsékletű srác, de tényleg jó volt versenyzés közben látni.


----------



## lampard (2007 Február 18)

Érdekes, megfigyeltem, hogy sokan azt írják, hogy 'azt hiszem jövőre ennek szurkolok, vagy annak szurkolok...', tehát még nem igazán tudja senki eldönteni, hogy ki mellé is kellene állni. Ezzel a Schumaher rajongók vannak így, az ő kiválásával űr keletkezett, és azt hiszem azon fog múlni kit tüntetünk ki a bizalmunkkal, hogy az első versenyeken ki milyen benyomást tesz ránk. 
Már várom a futamokat.


----------



## Krojf (2007 Február 19)

Komáim!
A Formula1 idén új életet kezd!
Alonso félhet egy kissé, de a többiek sem lehetnek nyugodtak.
Minden lap újra van osztva, minden más lett, izgatottságra minden ok
előállt!
Komoly meccsek lesznek! Minden futam fontos lesz, kezdődik a generációk
váltása! 2008-ban tudni fogjuk, hogy merről fúj a következő 5 év szele!
Gondolja Balassagyarmatról Krojf koma.


----------



## vgabesz66 (2007 Február 20)

Üdv!
Én már nagyon várom az idei szezont, remélem nagyon izgalmas lesz! Én maradok még mindig a McLarennél, tovább viszem a saját hagyományaimat 1998 óta! További jó netezést mindenkinek!


----------



## Ace88 (2007 Február 23)

Hellóztok! Az a5.hu szerinti adatokat nézve a BMW idén kemény ellenfél lesz. A Renault-nak nem fekszik a Bridgestone, A Ferrari jónak tratja magát, a McLaren pedig elmaradottnak.


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Február 27)

*Ferrari*

Szerintem meg a Ferrari megint a meno. Pimaszul sok penzt szornak a csapatba, igyhat ok indulnak a legnagyobb esellyel. Kis penz, kis csapat. Sajna a F1 unalmas mar jo ideje. A 2006-os ev meg meglepett, hogy elegge jo volt. Lattam elozest Monte Carloba, ami pedig egy piti, vonatozo palya. 
De azert nagyon nem jo latni, hogy a Torok, egy relativ gyorsnak mondott palyan, nem latni egy huncut elozest sem. 
Szerintem elobb utobb, annyi korlatozas lesz majd, hogy latni fogunk atkelo gyalogosokat, meg stoptablakat is. Nem is beszelve, hogy majd a versenyzok maguk fognak majd tankolni. Termeszetesen szuper-olommentes zold benzint. Nehogy hozzajaruljanak a Globalis Folmelegedeshez . Talan majd lesz napelemes F1 is, ki tudja.
Azert meg megnezem a 2007-es szezon elejet, mert azert bizok benne, hogy tevedek.
Legyetek jok.


----------



## lampard (2007 Március 4)

Laci Buda, lassan igazad lesz, bár reméljük nem fullad érdektelenségbe a futam, de ma azt olvastam az interneten, hogy a maláj nagydíjra egyáltalán nem fogynak a jegyek. 
Ha az első néhány futam akármi okokból hoz valami izgalmat, utána újra fellángol az érdeklődés.


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 7)

*Varjuk meg az elso futamokat!*



lampard írta:


> Laci Buda, lassan igazad lesz, bár reméljük nem fullad érdektelenségbe a futam, de ma azt olvastam az interneten, hogy a maláj nagydíjra egyáltalán nem fogynak a jegyek.
> Ha az első néhány futam akármi okokból hoz valami izgalmat, utána újra fellángol az érdeklődés.


Szia lampard,
Pontosan ugy van amint irod. Ha egy csapat (met ugye itt a gep a mervado) tul jol szerepel, nincs izgalom, fogynak a szurkolok. Ha emlekszel igy volt ez az Ausztral Nagydijjal (par evvel ezelott utolso nagydijkent szolgalt a "Cirkuszban"). Majd, mivel mar az utolso futamok elott jol tudott volt a vilagbajnok, nem latogatott ki senki. Ekkor maradt Japan utolsokent es igencsak lattak 2-3 vilagbajnokot (mint pld. Hakinnen, Schumi gumija nem birvan a strapat).
De azert szerintem, kell kovetnunk a vak ember mondasat "majd meglatjuk mi lesz".
Mindenkeppen erdeklodessel varom az elso futamokat. Ha unalmas lesz, akkor kihuzom az F1-et iden es csak a MotoGP-t kovetem majd. Ja, ott a Talmacsi kezd megint jo lenni (lenne az mindig, ha tudna a "csapat szabalyokat").
Udv,
Laci.


----------



## lampard (2007 Március 9)

Igen, örülök a Talmácsi sikerének, aki nem tudná, holnap - szombaton .- 9 óra 45-kor az Eurosport közvetíti a futamot. 
(Egyébként azért írtam le, hogy "holnap.-szombaton", mert próbálkoztam a beállítással, de nem jártam sikerrel, ugyanis itt most Magyarországon délután 6 óra 28 perc van, és mikor elküldöm ezt az üzenetet, nem az jelenik meg. Én hibázok?)


----------



## ori (2007 Március 9)

hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrá
végre megint kezdodik a F1
már elvonási tuneteim voltak


----------



## vöry (2007 Március 9)

lampard írta:


> Laci Buda, lassan igazad lesz, bár reméljük nem fullad érdektelenségbe a futam, de ma azt olvastam az interneten, hogy a maláj nagydíjra egyáltalán nem fogynak a jegyek.
> Ha az első néhány futam akármi okokból hoz valami izgalmat, utána újra fellángol az érdeklődés.




Az izgalom a tavalyi szezon végán távozott a F1-ből


----------



## lampard (2007 Március 9)

Sajnálom Talmácsit, hogy nem sikerült neki megszerezni az első helyet a mai futamon, de a világbajnokság végéig még behozhatja a lemaradást.


----------



## ori (2007 Március 10)

Vöry, ezt te se gondoltad komolyan ??


----------



## vöry (2007 Március 11)

ori írta:


> Vöry, ezt te se gondoltad komolyan ??




De igen,Én ezt is nagyon komolyan gondolom, mint minden mást is....


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 12)

vöry írta:


> Az izgalom a tavalyi szezon végán távozott a F1-ből


En egy nagy Schumacher rajongo vagyok, de azert az nem igaz, nelkule a sport mar nem izgalmas. Gondolj csak vissza, volt, hogy mar joval a szezon vege elott megneyert egy egy vilagbajnoki cimet. Akkor ugy o mint a gepe tul jo volt a tobbiekhez kepest.
Ha pedig valaki tul jo, az nem biztos, hogy nem unalmas.
Majd elvalik, amint azt Lapard is mondja, az elso futamok utan.
Ami pedig talmacsi-t illeti, jol ment bizony! Orom ujra podiumon latni.
Udv mindenkinek,
Laci.


----------



## samsongabi (2007 Március 12)

Laci Buda írta:


> En egy nagy Schumacher rajongo vagyok, de azert az nem igaz, nelkule a sport mar nem izgalmas. Gondolj csak vissza, volt, hogy mar joval a szezon vege elott megneyert egy egy vilagbajnoki cimet. Akkor ugy o mint a gepe tul jo volt a tobbiekhez kepest.
> Ha pedig valaki tul jo, az nem biztos, hogy nem unalmas.
> Majd elvalik, amint azt Lapard is mondja, az elso futamok utan.
> Ami pedig talmacsi-t illeti, jol ment bizony! Orom ujra podiumon latni.
> ...



Egyetértek.....de azért remélem ez az év a ferrari éve lesz, mivel ferrari drukker vagyok (schumi-val vagy schumi nélkül is).


----------



## ori (2007 Március 13)

Hát nemtom mit mondjak izgalmak kérdésben. Meg azt se tudom kinek drukkoljak 
Mindig McLaren es voltam, de Raikonnenes is 
Na most hogyan tovább 
Van 1 McLaren meg 1 Raikonnen is 
Nemtom hogy menjek e vele vagy maradjak ???????????


----------



## ori (2007 Március 13)

A lényeg, hogy mindjárt 18. a van


----------



## ori (2007 Március 13)

Vory, te most kinek fogsz drukkolni ???
ferraris vagy, de nem szereted Raikkonnent 
pedig O a nyero 
HIHIHIHI


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 13)

ori írta:


> Vory, te most kinek fogsz drukkolni ???
> ferraris vagy, de nem szereted Raikkonnent
> pedig O a nyero
> HIHIHIHI


Szaoval szerinted a Raikkonen a meno. Hat szerintem meg ezek a finnek olyan hidegveruek, hogy egyszer majd el fog aludni egyikuk a futam kozben. Szerintem Alonso igencsak tehetseges es ha mar a Ferrari-t emlegeted, akkor szerintem inkabb a Massa a befuto. Kulonben lassuk csak azt a 18-at!


----------



## vgabesz66 (2007 Március 13)

Halihó!
Hajrá McLaren! Remélem meg lesz a harmadik Alonsonak!


----------



## ori (2007 Március 14)

Én meg remélem, hogy Alonsonak nem lesz meg a 3.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Március 14)

Én még mindig Barrichellonak drukkolok és kész


----------



## tomas16 (2007 Március 14)

mindörööké McLaren...akárki is a sofőr!


----------



## mflex (2007 Március 15)

tomas16 írta:


> mindörööké McLaren...akárki is a sofőr!


 
Ez csak a te saját szempontodat tükrözi


----------



## ori (2007 Március 16)

na végre elkezdodott


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Március 16)

ori írta:


> na végre elkezdodott


Majd 3-kor, nah


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 16)

Figyelem a F1-ben az iden van sok uj, fiatal pilota. Hamilton't a Mercedes-be avagy Kovalainen't a Renaultba nagy mereszseg.
Sajnos, ahogy azt vartam, a Ferrari megint vacakol az autojaval. Most a sebessegvalto mondott csodott Massa-nal. Valami mindig szokott lenni hol az elso, hol a masodik Ferrari autoval. Szerintem, a tavaly Alonso azert nyerhetett mert altalaban nagyon megbizhato auton ment.
Persze ez csak az en velemenyem es nem akarom ezzel az Alonso partiakat a nyakamra hozni! Lassuk mi lesz holnap:4: .


----------



## mflex (2007 Március 17)

ori írta:


> na végre elkezdodott


 

Semmi olyan nem történt amitől , hanyatt estem volna (((((((((((


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 17)

mflex írta:


> Semmi olyan nem történt amitől , hanyatt estem volna (((((((((((


Szia. Mar megse haragudj, de szerintem a mostani evek forma 1-ben nem nagyon tortenik szenzacio! Ha legfeljebb a allando lassito szabalyokat nem szamoljuk ide. Mint gumi korlatozast avagy az egykoros idomeroket a multban. Mondom, kesobb biztos lesz sebessegkorlatozas meg radarozas is. Ja es a tankolasnal csak szuper Euro 7-es olommentes benzint hasznalhatnak majd.
De azert csak varjuk meg a holnapi futamot, az mindjart itt van.


----------



## ori (2007 Március 17)

Ufóka, jó ez a Bari gyerek még mindig


----------



## ori (2007 Március 17)

mflex, szerintem neked nem is fog olyan torténni amitol hanyatt esel


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Március 17)

ori írta:


> Ufóka, jó ez a Bari gyerek még mindig


Nekem mindig Ő lesz a legjobb,ez tuti Annyira édes kis emberke  És szerintem nem is olyan rossz...csak a Honda nemnagyon akar menni..


----------



## manyacska (2007 Március 17)

Imádom a F1-et nézni,ha véletlenül lemaradok róla kinzó hiányérzet vesz rajtam erőt. Évek óta követem az eseményeket, és egyre jobban az az érzésem,hogy sok esetben kifejezetten a jól számolt matematika dönti el a végeredményt.Szivem mélyén azért Barikelló (csak igy fonetikusan) és Alonzó rajongó vagyk.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Március 17)

manyacska írta:


> Imádom a F1-et nézni,ha véletlenül lemaradok róla kinzó hiányérzet vesz rajtam erőt. Évek óta követem az eseményeket, és egyre jobban az az érzésem,hogy sok esetben kifejezetten a jól számolt matematika dönti el a végeredményt.Szivem mélyén azért Barikelló (csak igy fonetikusan) és Alonzó rajongó vagyk.


Szívembe zártalak


----------



## ori (2007 Március 17)

Ufóka, a Honda nem annyira rossz...
hajrá Bari


----------



## ori (2007 Március 17)

én finn párti vagyok, de kell a többi is, hogy lehessen versenyezni ...


----------



## ori (2007 Március 17)

azt azért sajnálom, hogy a Zsoltit kigolyózták a cirkuszból


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Március 17)

Hegedusur írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> Miért nem tudok letölteni?
> 
> ...


El kéne olvasni a szabályzatot...és ne firkálj be mindenhova, mert előfordulhat,hogy kitiltanak...


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Március 17)

ori írta:


> Ufóka, a Honda nem annyira rossz...
> hajrá Bari


Hihi, ma nem volt jó, az tuti...Button se jutott sehova.
De hajrá Barri


----------



## ori (2007 Március 17)

annak örülök, hogy az én emberem az 1.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Március 17)

ori írta:


> annak örülök, hogy az én emberem az 1.


Most, az időmérőn Majd meglátjuk mi lesz hajnalban  Kíváncsi vagyok


----------



## ori (2007 Március 17)

hát ugyanaz mint most


----------



## ori (2007 Március 17)

azért drukkolok a Barinak, hogy ne essen ki az autó miatt


----------



## vöry (2007 Március 17)

ori írta:


> Én meg remélem, hogy Alonsonak nem lesz meg a 3.




Meglesz az!!!!!!!:4:


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Március 17)

ori írta:


> azért drukkolok a Barinak, hogy ne essen ki az autó miatt


Igazán hálás vagyok Neked ezért


----------



## ori (2007 Március 17)

látom Vöry is bekapcsolódik a F1 be


----------



## mflex (2007 Március 17)

Laci Buda írta:


> Szia. Mar megse haragudj, de szerintem a mostani evek forma 1-ben nem nagyon tortenik szenzacio! Ha legfeljebb a allando lassito szabalyokat nem szamoljuk ide. Mint gumi korlatozast avagy az egykoros idomeroket a multban. Mondom, kesobb biztos lesz sebessegkorlatozas meg radarozas is. Ja es a tankolasnal csak szuper Euro 7-es olommentes benzint hasznalhatnak majd.
> De azert csak varjuk meg a holnapi futamot, az mindjart itt van.


 

Az egyre idiótább szabályok miatt , lassan végérvényesen elveszti az imázsát, mondjuk én Sumi fan vagyok ,éppen ezért már nem olyan kedvel nézem ezt az egészet .(


----------



## ori (2007 Március 17)

vöry írta:


> Meglesz az!!!!!!!:4:


 
várom a válaszod Vöryke


----------



## ori (2007 Március 17)

na látom várhatom mint te az alonso gyozelmét


----------



## vöry (2007 Március 17)

ori írta:


> látom Vöry is bekapcsolódik a F1 be



Talán baj???? Ez férfi felségterület???


----------



## ori (2007 Március 17)

vöry írta:


> Talán baj???? Ez férfi felségterület???


 
nem férfi felségterulet , de általában a nagyok játéka


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Március 17)

Szerintem eggyezzetek ki abban, hogy Barrichello fog nyerni 
Nah?


----------



## vöry (2007 Március 17)

ori írta:


> nem férfi felségterulet , de általában a nagyok játéka



Ezeknek akik maradtak még fel kell nőni. A nagyok már távoztak Ezek csak gyenge kis utánzatok lehetnek


----------



## ori (2007 Március 17)

vöry írta:


> Ezeknek akik maradtak még fel kell nőni. A nagyok már távoztak Ezek csak gyenge kis utánzatok lehetnek[/quo
> 
> 
> milyen nagyok távoztak ??
> 1700 ban még nem volt F1


----------



## ori (2007 Március 17)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Szerintem eggyezzetek ki abban, hogy Barrichello fog nyerni
> Nah?


 

konnyes szemekkel és mély sajnálattal de szegény barika nem fog nyerni


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Március 17)

ori írta:


> konnyes szemekkel és mély sajnálattal de szegény barika nem fog nyerni


Jóvan Majd meglátjuk


----------



## vöry (2007 Március 17)

ori írta:


> vöry írta:
> 
> 
> > Ezeknek akik maradtak még fel kell nőni. A nagyok már távoztak Ezek csak gyenge kis utánzatok lehetnek[/quo
> ...


----------



## ori (2007 Március 17)

vöry írta:


> ori írta:
> 
> 
> > És 7 világbalnoki cím sem volt még... és nem is lesz:66:
> ...


----------



## tomas16 (2007 Március 17)

nagyon hiányzik Schumi....szép veseny volt Kimi, gratula.
akkoris Go McLaren!


----------



## lampard (2007 Március 18)

Mint Schumacher szurkoló, maradtam a Ferrarinál, de azt nem tudtam eldönteni, hogy Raikönnen vagy Massa legyen a favoritom, de még Massa számára sincs elveszve semmi. Azonban, amit olvastam ma a Samsung Sporton, eldöntette velem, hogy Massanak fogok szurkolni. 
Nagyképűségre vall Kimi nyilatkozata. 
http://www.samsungsport.hu/hir.php?id=21727


----------



## mflex (2007 Március 18)

lampard írta:


> Mint Schumacher szurkoló, maradtam a Ferrarinál, de azt nem tudtam eldönteni, hogy Raikönnen vagy Massa legyen a favoritom, de még Massa számára sincs elveszve semmi. Azonban, amit olvastam ma a Samsung Sporton, eldöntette velem, hogy Massanak fogok szurkolni.
> Nagyképűségre vall Kimi nyilatkozata.
> http://www.samsungsport.hu/hir.php?id=21727


 
Ha ez igaz,akkor jó nagy bunko Kimi


----------



## vöry (2007 Március 18)

mflex írta:


> A szívemből beszéltél, amikor kiderült, hogy Sumi abba hagyja, egyszerűen nem akartam elhinni, hogy most amikor elindult a forma 1 Ő már nem lesz itt!!!
> Még most is azon tünődöm, mikor jön vissza?
> Nélküle annyira "üresnek" tünik minden és most , hogy nincs már azok is sajnálják, akik régebben várták, hogy mikor megy már el..
> Kérdem én, miért Őt csesztették állandóan , hogy mikor "lép" már le, miért nem ment vel eggyütt a többi "öreg" Coultard,Barichello...
> ...





Hát egy ilyen sapkára Én is büszke lennék. Az a baj hogy Ő akkora kihívás volt, hogy senki nem tudott túlszárnyalni rajta. Aki pedig nem bírt vele az megílázónak tartotta a jelenlétét. Sajnos így van ez az élet más területén is.


----------



## vöry (2007 Március 18)

mflex írta:


> Ha ez igaz,akkor jó nagy bunko Kimi



Számomra a Forma-1 elveszítette eddigi kisugárzását. Olyan ez mintha egy ételből ami eddig nagyon ízlett kivettek egy fúszert, ami a különlegességét adta. Bár tettek helyette másikat bele, de így már nem olyan. A győzelmek sem olyan értékűek szerintem mint Sumi jelenlétében. 
Lehet isteníteni Raikkönent, és bár jó pilóta, de annak a piros overallnak a feelingje az nem kitölthető a személyével. 
Talán megszokom majd, de akkor sem lesz már olyan mint régen.


----------



## mflex (2007 Március 18)

vöry írta:


> Számomra a Forma-1 elveszítette eddigi kisugárzását. Olyan ez mintha egy ételből ami eddig nagyon ízlett kivettek egy fúszert, ami a különlegességét adta. Bár tettek helyette másikat bele, de így már nem olyan. A győzelmek sem olyan értékűek szerintem mint Sumi jelenlétében.
> Lehet isteníteni Raikkönent, és bár jó pilóta, de annak a piros overallnak a feelingje az nem kitölthető a személyével.
> Talán megszokom majd, de akkor sem lesz már olyan mint régen.


 

A szívemből beszéltél, amikor kiderült, hogy Sumi abba hagyja, egyszerűen nem akartam elhinni, hogy most amikor elindult a forma 1 Ő már nem lesz itt!!!
Még most is azon tünődöm, mikor jön vissza?
Nélküle annyira "üresnek" tünik minden és most , hogy nincs már azok is sajnálják, akik régebben várták, hogy mikor megy már el..
Kérdem én, miért Őt csesztették állandóan , hogy mikor "lép" már le, miért nem ment vel eggyütt a többi "öreg" Coultard,Barichello...
Hja, hogy Sumi az még most is simán elkenné a száját bárkinek és igy már unalmas volt a forma1, hogy szinte mindig Ő volt előtérben a vezetői tudásával, amely talán soha senkinek nem fog megadatni?

Igazából azt hiszem most lett csak igazán unalmas!
Már nem fogok vidékről több száz kilométereket száguldozni, csakhogy haza érjek a forma1 -re és lássam Őt!
Már nem érzem azt a "bizsergést", hogy közeledik a forma1 és nem érzem és nem is fogom már érezni, hogy szerintem 1-2 versenyén az infaktus kerülgetett,mert talán jobban izgultam mint Ő..
Már nem olyan semmi, olyan semmilyen az egész 

A sapka amiért semmi pénzért nem válnék meg az Ő aláírásával (Hockenheimi versenyen élet halál árán, de sikerült)


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 18)

Utmutatasodra elolvastam en is a Samsungsport-on Kimi nyilatkozatat.
Hat el kel ismerni, diplomaciabol 0 a csavo. Szerintem, az, hogy o eddig sohasem lett vilagbajnok, azt Schumacher rovasara irja. Pedig csak egyszeruen rosszabb sofor. Ha visszaemlekeztek, a torok nagydijon a tavaly, leallt a gepe a celegyenes vegen. Igy bejott a Safety Car, majd egymas utan ment be a boxutcaba Massa (akkor az elen) es Schumacher (akkor a masodik). Igy Alonso lett a 2-ik a kijovetelnel. Szerintem, ez is beleszemitott, hogy a tavaly Schumi nem lett vilagbajnok. Tehat Kimi, csak egyfele gondolkodik.
Mindegy, o nem azert igazolt a Ferrari-hoz mert szeretne a Gepet, hanem, mert Vilagbajnok akar lenni. Mas geppel ezt nem tehetne. Annyira szerintem nem jo.
Ami Massa-t illeti, szomoru volt elneznem, ahogy hianyzott belole minden tuz. Ugy allt a versenyhez, hogy amelyik poziciora eljut, az pont jo lesz neki.
En ertem, hogy teli tankal indult a vegerol, de az elso kerekcsereig szinte senkit nem elozott meg. Meg se probalta. A vegen, meg jol elvolt Fisichela arnyekaban. Az oreg, csak megprobalt volna elozni. Jar a nevvel.

Szoval, kedves Lampard, Ferrari szurkolo vagyok, de aki nem tiszteli a csapatat az csereljen Barichelo-val. O biztos szivesen atjonne.
Massa-val tartanek en is, de nincs a sracban semmi tuz. Remelem csak en nem latom.



lampard írta:


> Mint Schumacher szurkoló, maradtam a Ferrarinál, de azt nem tudtam eldönteni, hogy Raikönnen vagy Massa legyen a favoritom, de még Massa számára sincs elveszve semmi. Azonban, amit olvastam ma a Samsung Sporton, eldöntette velem, hogy Massanak fogok szurkolni.
> Nagyképűségre vall Kimi nyilatkozata.
> http://www.samsungsport.hu/hir.php?id=21727


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 18)

mflex írta:


> A szívemből beszéltél, amikor kiderült, hogy Sumi abba hagyja, egyszerűen nem akartam elhinni, hogy most amikor elindult a forma 1 Ő már nem lesz itt!!!
> Még most is azon tünődöm, mikor jön vissza?
> Nélküle annyira "üresnek" tünik minden és most , hogy nincs már azok is sajnálják, akik régebben várták, hogy mikor megy már el..
> Kérdem én, miért Őt csesztették állandóan , hogy mikor "lép" már le, miért nem ment vel eggyütt a többi "öreg" Coultard,Barichello...
> ...


 
Hat ez van. Scumi mar nem jon vissza es ez igy is van rendjen. Nagyon sokat szamit ha valaki tudja mikor kell abbahagyni. Meg a csucs elott. Nezd meg Hill-t vagy Vilnove-t. Szerintem plane az utobbi kicsit sokat volt bennt.
Ami a sapkad illeti, kiraly. Nekem is van egy a Torok nagydijrol, de minthogy Schumi tortenelem, en megvalltam a sapkatot. Elajandekoztam. Prsze hulye nem vagyok, a felesegemnek adtam, igy a csaladban marad. De azert szep gesztus, nem?


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 18)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Szerintem eggyezzetek ki abban, hogy Barrichello fog nyerni
> Nah?


 
Szia. Hat sajnos, bar tenyleg az egyik legszimpatikusabb pilota, nem nyerhet. Ez technikai sport es nagyon sok mulik a gepeken. Barichelo Honda-ja kozel sem annyira megbizhato mint a Ferrari avagy a Mecedes.
De azert a R. Barichelo nagy pilota es foleg nagy ember. O nem ocsarolja a Vilagbajnokokat mint a fiatalok, mint Montoja, Raikkonen vagy Alonso. Szomoru nezni oket, ahogy kapnak egy kituno gepet, nyernek vagy nem nyernek, lemegy a futam es akkor maris kopik jobbra ballra a serelmeket.
Lehet ez a Kontraktjukban van megirva, ki tudja   . (ellenszenvesnek kell lenniuk, hiszen sok izgalom nincs nagyon a palyan)


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Március 18)

Laci Buda írta:


> Szia. Hat sajnos, bar tenyleg az egyik legszimpatikusabb pilota, nem nyerhet. Ez technikai sport es nagyon sok mulik a gepeken. Barichelo Honda-ja kozel sem annyira megbizhato mint a Ferrari avagy a Mecedes.
> De azert a R. Barichelo nagy pilota es foleg nagy ember. O nem ocsarolja a Vilagbajnokokat mint a fiatalok, mint Montoja, Raikkonen vagy Alonso. Szomoru nezni oket, ahogy kapnak egy kituno gepet, nyernek vagy nem nyernek, lemegy a futam es akkor maris kopik jobbra ballra a serelmeket.
> Lehet ez a Kontraktjukban van megirva, ki tudja   . (ellenszenvesnek kell lenniuk, hiszen sok izgalom nincs nagyon a palyan)


Tudom, hogy nem fog nyerni...bár, bármi megeshet.
Nem az alapján választom meg a kedvenckémet, hogy éppen milyen kocsi van alatta...nálam még az emberi értékek a fontosak;-)


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 18)

vöry írta:


> Ezeknek akik maradtak még fel kell nőni. A nagyok már távoztak Ezek csak gyenge kis utánzatok lehetnek


 
Szia Vory. Hat nem eppen olyan gyenge utanzatok. Hisz Alonso is egybol vilagbajnok lett es nagyon is fiatal meg a F1-ben. Talan eppen ezert hianyzik belole a tisztelet. Talan meg mindig kijar a grundra vaganykodni. Kimi, ugyszint.
Na mindegy, a lenyeg, hogy van sok uj pilota, kellet is a valtas.
Nezd peldaul Hamilton-t a Merci-ben. Nagy mereszseg volt betenni egybol a nagy gepbe, de a srac produkalt. Siman, leszedte a, valljuk meg, eselyesebb csapattarsat, Alonso-t. Ha nem "simogatjat" marsodpercekkel tobbet a gepet az utolso box-kiallasban, bizony siman masodik. Csak hat a csapaterdek mast kivan. Mint amikor Alonso is sirt a Ferrari politikajanak. Ja, de hat az regen volt es ot hatraltatta.


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 18)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Tudom, hogy nem fog nyerni...bár, bármi megeshet.
> Nem az alapján választom meg a kedvenckémet, hogy éppen milyen kocsi van alatta...nálam még az emberi értékek a fontosak;-)


 
Na hat akkor kedves Ufoka, on jol valasztott! Szerintem is az egyik legszerenyebb, tehetsegesebb pilota a mostani cirkuszban. Aki csak talalkozott vele, az mint remek sracnak, baratnak tudja. A mostmar megszokott "furas" nem az o asztala. Azt hagyja a "nagyoknak". (Montoja, Alonso, Kimi)


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Március 18)

Laci Buda írta:


> Na hat akkor kedves Ufoka, on jol valasztott! Szerintem is az egyik legszerenyebb, tehetsegesebb pilota a mostani cirkuszban. Aki csak talalkozott vele, az mint remek sracnak, baratnak tudja. A mostmar megszokott "furas" nem az o asztala. Azt hagyja a "nagyoknak". (Montoja, Alonso, Kimi)


Igen, szerintem is az egyik legjobb...bár, ahogy látom itt a tehetséget sokan az autó teljesítményével azonosítják  Furcsa...de biztos könnyebb úgy szurkolni, hogy a kis kiszemeltnek nagy esélye van győzni 
Én ebben a dologban sem így működöm...és így talán jobban élvezem


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 18)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Igen, szerintem is az egyik legjobb...bár, ahogy látom itt a tehetséget sokan az autó teljesítményével azonosítják  Furcsa...de biztos könnyebb úgy szurkolni, hogy a kis kiszemeltnek nagy esélye van győzni
> Én ebben a dologban sem így működöm...és így talán jobban élvezem


 
Hat nagy az igaszsag abban amit mondasz.
Alltalaban az ember szeret a gyoztesnek, vagy legalabb az eselyesnek szurkolni.
Biztos nem lett colna olyan sok Scumacher szurkolo, ha a Super Auguri-ban vagy a Minardi-ban ult volna. Akkor kell am jo sofor legyel, ha ezekkel a gepekkel nyersz. Egyszer jo volna latni ezeket nyerni. Biztos lenne nagy meglepetes!!!!:lol:


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Március 18)

Laci Buda írta:


> Hat nagy az igaszsag abban amit mondasz.
> Alltalaban az ember szeret a gyoztesnek, vagy legalabb az eselyesnek szurkolni.
> Biztos nem lett colna olyan sok Scumacher szurkolo, ha a Super Auguri-ban vagy a Minardi-ban ult volna. Akkor kell am jo sofor legyel, ha ezekkel a gepekkel nyersz. Egyszer jo volna latni ezeket nyerni. Biztos lenne nagy meglepetes!!!!:lol:


Hihi, hát, én is nagyot néznék, ha valaki egy ilyen kaliberű autóval nyerne  
De én mondjuk csinálnék egy fordított napot, amikor a ferrariból, renaultból, McLarendből és BMW-ből átültetném a pilótákat az Aguriba  Akár csak egy időmérő erejéig...kíváncsi lennék, mit tudnak...
Majd írok levelet a főnöknek, hogy intézkedjen


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 18)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Hihi, hát, én is nagyot néznék, ha valaki egy ilyen kaliberű autóval nyerne
> De én mondjuk csinálnék egy fordított napot, amikor a ferrariból, renaultból, McLarendből és BMW-ből átültetném a pilótákat az Aguriba  Akár csak egy időmérő erejéig...kíváncsi lennék, mit tudnak...
> Majd írok levelet a főnöknek, hogy intézkedjen


 
Nagyon, nagyon jo otlet. Nagyon elneznem, amint Raikkonen avagy Alonso mukodne egy ilyen autoban. Mert ugye, hogy a legkobb pilotak, ezt ok is elismerik magukrol  .
Azert jo volna, ha legalabb egyszer, mindekinek hasonlo autoja volna. Mint a GP2-ben. Ott nincs nagy kulombsed, ott a pilota sokat szamit.
Te azert csak ird meg azt a levelet Burney Eckleston-nak. Legalabb Aprilis 1-re megcsinalhatnak.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Március 18)

Laci Buda írta:


> Nagyon, nagyon jo otlet. Nagyon elneznem, amint Raikkonen avagy Alonso mukodne egy ilyen autoban. Mert ugye, hogy a legkobb pilotak, ezt ok is elismerik magukrol  .
> Azert jo volna, ha legalabb egyszer, mindekinek hasonlo autoja volna. Mint a GP2-ben. Ott nincs nagy kulombsed, ott a pilota sokat szamit.
> Te azert csak ird meg azt a levelet Burney Eckleston-nak. Legalabb Aprilis 1-re megcsinalhatnak.


Legyen akkor április 9... akkor csak nekem szólna...szerényen 
Mingyárt írom is a levélkét


----------



## ori (2007 Március 20)

kedves F1 rajongó társaim, Sumi imádók
nemigazán értem felháborodásotok Rai viselkedésével kapcsolatban
mivel kb 25 éve figyelem a torténéseket a F1 korul én is emlékszem 1-2 dologra ami nekem sem tetszett Sumi viselkedésében amiért soha nem szurkoltam neki
mérhetetlenul arrogáns és bunko volt, vissza lehet emlékezni ezekre a dolgokra is
most már ne reklámozza magát, innen már nyugdíjba ment
tény, hogy volt pár év amikor a ferrari 2 osztállyal jobb volt mint a tobbi auto
itt nem volt nehéz dolga a "mesternek", ugyanis mikor balesete volt és beleult az autojába 1 Mika Salo nevu ficko azonnal jol versenyzett
nembeszélve az utolso bajnoki címérol, amit kb 2 percig tarto szabálymódosítással nyert meg
ugyanis a német nagydíjon kicsúszott és ugyebár ha nem tud kimászni a kavicságyból akkor vége, de ot 4 pályamunkás visszanyomhatta a pályára, ami ugyebár elotte és azota is szabálytalan
meg volt 1 osztrák nagydíj is ahol szegény Barinak akkorát kellett fékezni a célvonal elott, hogy majd ki esett az autobol...
azt hiszem tudnám még folytatni
na én ezért nem vagyok beszarva a "nagy" Sumitol
további jo drukkolást


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Március 20)

Orikám, szép volt 
És mennyi ebben az igazság:656:
De ezért mekkorát fogsz majd kapni a Sumisoktól 
De egyébként totál igazad van szerintem


----------



## ori (2007 Március 20)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Orikám, szép volt
> És mennyi ebben az igazság:656:
> De ezért mekkorát fogsz majd kapni a Sumisoktól
> De egyébként totál igazad van szerintem


 
tudom Szivem hogy igazam van
állok a Sumisok elébe


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Március 20)

ori írta:


> tudom Szivem hogy igazam van
> állok a Sumisok elébe


Majd segítek 
Én nem szeressem aztat az emberkétet...pff


----------



## ori (2007 Március 20)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Majd segítek
> Én nem szeressem aztat az emberkétet...pff


 
én se szettem soha


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Március 20)

ori írta:


> én se szettem soha


Szívembe zártalak


----------



## ori (2007 Március 20)

Ufóka, nagyon orulok neked
végre valaki aki ért a F1 hez


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Március 20)

ori írta:


> Ufóka, nagyon orulok neked
> végre valaki aki ért a F1 hez


Köszönöm szépen 
Ez a mondatot majd belinkelem, ha szidalmaznak


----------



## ori (2007 Március 20)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Köszönöm szépen
> Ez a mondatot majd belinkelem, ha szidalmaznak


 foleg mflex nek 
lassan levehetné a rozsaszín szemuveget


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 20)

ori írta:


> kedves F1 rajongó társaim, Sumi imádók
> nemigazán értem felháborodásotok Rai viselkedésével kapcsolatban
> mivel kb 25 éve figyelem a torténéseket a F1 korul én is emlékszem 1-2 dologra ami nekem sem tetszett Sumi viselkedésében amiért soha nem szurkoltam neki
> mérhetetlenul arrogáns és bunko volt, vissza lehet emlékezni ezekre a dolgokra is
> ...


 
Jo, akkor kezdem en elsokent  !
Ok, a srac lehet bunko. Nagy valoszinuseggel 90% a mezonynek az. Ez itt Forma 1 es nem a "Legyen on is Milliomos" vetelkedo.
Mika Salo- val kapcsolatba. Hm, a srac nagyon jo pilota es mindig is az volt. Hogy te, ne haragudj, ugy allitod be, hogy egy kvazi ismeretlen, az ugye nem igaz.
Sokan nagyon jo pilotak, am ez technikai sport es mint az, a gepen nagyon sok mulik.
Hm- csapaterdek. Na latod, ez szomoru is. De ne a Schumi rovasara ird az egeszet. Minden csapatban van egy eselyesebbnek, fontosabbnka, jobban eladhato pilota.
Ez nagyon nem szep, de ez az egesz Forma 1-re ervenyes. Ennek kiszuresere eddig a Forma 1 iranyitoi nem talaltak megoldast. Sajnos, ha ez igy megy tovabb mind csak a Forma 1 rovasara fog menni.
Eddig sem valami fenyes mar vagy 5 eve.
Az 5 percig tarto szabalyok, csak a felul irottakat tamasszak ala.
Mint Schumi rajongo elismerem, a szabalyok nagyresze szamara keszult vagy alakitodott at. O volt a "penzhozo" a cirkuszban. Nelkule, a Mercedes vagy meg regen a Renault - Williams siman nyert volna.
Pont ezert mondom, lehet, hogy te nem tiszteled, sot utalod Schumi-t, de azert ami az ove az az ove. Benne volt tuz, o hajtott. Ne feledd el a Japan nagydijat tobb mint 6 eve (Hakkinen-el vioaskodott azidon), amikor utolso helyrol indult, 2-ik helyen volt es kirobbant a gumija. Ma mar aki utolsokent indul, az szeretne valahol pontszerzo lenni, fuggetlenul az autojatol.
Ja, es meg valami, Hill, Villenouve, a karier vegen mar nem "huztak" amig Schumi az utolso percig.
Szoval, antipatikus?, bunko? bekepzelt? Meglehet. Mondom 90% a cirkusznak az. Alonso, JP Montoja, Raikkonen "you name it" elvezik, hog yvalaki figyel rajuk. De hat ez a Forma 1, sajnos ezzel jar.
Szimpatikus alakot akarsz? Akkor mindenkeppen valszd, mint ahogy kedves PuszedliUfo, Barchelo-t.
Szerintem o egy nagy versenyzo es egy remek ember is!
Megtalalta az egyensulyt.
De azert ocsarolni ezt vagy azt, anelkul, hogy elismernek tehetsegeiket, az nem helyes.


----------



## vgabesz66 (2007 Március 20)

Halihó!
Hmmm Ferrari nyert. :-(
Na nem baj majd eztán jön a McLaren!
Hajrá Mercedes!!!


----------



## ori (2007 Március 21)

Laci Buda írta:


> Jo, akkor kezdem en elsokent  !
> Ok, a srac lehet bunko. Nagy valoszinuseggel 90% a mezonynek az. Ez itt Forma 1 es nem a "Legyen on is Milliomos" vetelkedo.
> Mika Salo- val kapcsolatba. Hm, a srac nagyon jo pilota es mindig is az volt. Hogy te, ne haragudj, ugy allitod be, hogy egy kvazi ismeretlen, az ugye nem igaz.
> Sokan nagyon jo pilotak, am ez technikai sport es mint az, a gepen nagyon sok mulik.
> ...


 

szia Laci Buda!

Nem hiszem, hogy ennyire kéne védeni Sumit.
Namármost nem utálom csak nem szeretem, ami nem ugyanaz
sot annak ellenére, hogy soha nem drukkoltunk neki, tavaly a szezon végén azért kívántuk neki, hogy címmel menjen nyugdíjba
amin nagyon kiakadtam az csak az hogy mennyire ráugrott az osszes Sumis Rai ra . 1xrre agresszív meg köcsög stb
csak azért írtam 1 kis emlékeztetot, hogy Sumi is ilyen, ha nem rosszabb volt ilyen téren
1ébként az én véleményem is az, hogy 1-2 nagyon kilógó kivételtol eltekintve az osszes pilota kiváló versenyzo és sok esetben csak a technika kulombozteti meg oket eredmények tekintetében
üdv ori
HAJRÁ F1


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 21)

ori írta:


> szia Laci Buda!
> 
> Nem hiszem, hogy ennyire kéne védeni Sumit.
> Namármost nem utálom csak nem szeretem, ami nem ugyanaz
> ...


 
Hat bizony teljesen igazad van a folulirottakban.
Mindenkeppen a pilotak pokhendisege avagy a szbalyok egyeni pilotakra szabasa sokat rontott a Forma 1-en.
Mint az lathato is az utobbi esztendokben, eleg nehez elozni.
Az is igaz, hogy az F1-ben nincs tehetsegtelen pilota. Talan csak, a jo oreg Takagi  . Ha meg emlekszel ra, o mindig osszetorte az autojat, ami nem nagy gond, de a sajatjaval meg egy-ket masikat is. Hat igen, o egy szinfoltja volt a cirkusznak. (ja o jott a penzel a csapathoz, tehat ezert lehetett pilota)
Akkor hat meg egyszer,
Hajra F1!

U.I. Sajnos a Torok nagydijra a tavaly a Mercedes nem tett ki autot a palya melle, igy sajnos nem mellekelhetek szamodra az uzenetem melle egy ilyen auto kepet! Sajnalom


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Március 22)

Laci, Barrichellos kép sincs?


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Március 22)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Laci, Barrichellos kép sincs?


Szia kedves Ufoka!
Sajnos a fiukat nehez latni/elkapni a verseny elott. A boxba is majdhogynem az autojuk kiallasa elott jonnek. A palyan meg, hamar kimennek a lencsevegrol  . Mivel a tavaly nem volt kiteve csak a Ferrari, a BMW es a Toyota, igy meg a tavalyi autorol sem tudok neked szemelyes kepeket melekelni.
De persze, ha mar kerted, mellekelek par fotot, de sajnios nem altalam csinaltak  . Talan iden. Majd jobban odafigyelek szamodra!!!! 

Itt jegyzem meg csendesen, ha a MotoGP-n van kedvenced, akkor azt most mondd mert 4 het mulva van a Torok Nagydij. Ha van onnan kedvence, csak mond, szivesen uldozom majd egy fotoert .


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Március 25)

Hosszú ez a szünet,már jöhetne a második futam\\m/


----------



## lampard (2007 Március 31)

Nohát, kapott itt Schumi hideget-meleget, hogy át kellett adnia a helyet számára annak idején Barichellonak. A tavalyi futam végén pedig a műsorvezetők minden kritika nélkül latolgatták, hogy vajon Fisichella mikor engedi el Alonsot, és amikor Talmácsi megelőzőzte még a KTM színeiben csapattársát, ünnepeltük, mert futamot nyert. 
A következetesség mindenekelőtt.


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Március 31)

lampard írta:


> Nohát, kapott itt Schumi hideget-meleget, hogy át kellett adnia a helyet számára annak idején Barichellonak. A tavalyi futam végén pedig a műsorvezetők minden kritika nélkül latolgatták, hogy vajon Fisichella mikor engedi el Alonsot, és amikor Talmácsi megelőzőzte még a KTM színeiben csapattársát, ünnepeltük, mert futamot nyert.
> A következetesség mindenekelőtt.



Az is igaz ,hogy Barrichello azóta sem bizonyitotta be amit néhányan gondoltak akkor,mármint hogy jobb pilota lenne mint sumi!!Ja és a csapatérdeke is volt nem csak sumié az az eset!!Ezt semkéne elfelejteni.
Most viszont szabad a pálya lehet bizonyitani ki tud legalább anyit mint sumi???? Massara tippelek idén!!
Ti kire voksoltok ki lessz a bajnok?


----------



## huanita (2007 Április 1)

Kimi.de Jo Lesz Nézni Mit Kezdenek Egymással A Fiatalok.


----------



## huanita (2007 Április 1)

Bár Nálam Alonso A Nyerö.mindenesetre Izgalmas év Lesz.


----------



## ori (2007 Április 2)

palmlaca írta:


> Az is igaz ,hogy Barrichello azóta sem bizonyitotta be amit néhányan gondoltak akkor,mármint hogy jobb pilota lenne mint sumi!!Ja és a csapatérdeke is volt nem csak sumié az az eset!!Ezt semkéne elfelejteni.
> Most viszont szabad a pálya lehet bizonyitani ki tud legalább anyit mint sumi???? Massara tippelek idén!!
> Ti kire voksoltok ki lessz a bajnok?


 
laca, sajnos megint melléfogtál


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Április 2)

ori írta:


> laca, sajnos megint melléfogtál



Megint miért is?? Massa nagyon jóó!!


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Április 2)

Tudom esélyes kimi és alonso is,de én massara tippelek!!
Az autoja ha jó massa tud nyerni töbször bizonyitotta mint barri anno!!


----------



## lampard (2007 Április 2)

Én Massanak szurkolok, bár még soká fogja utolérni M. Schumachert, ahhoz több időnek kell eltelnie, hogy valaki tartósan bizonyítson, és statisztikailag pedig nem hiszem, hogy a közeljövőben bárki is megszorongatná.


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 2)

lampard írta:


> Én Massanak szurkolok, bár még soká fogja utolérni M. Schumachert, ahhoz több időnek kell eltelnie, hogy valaki tartósan bizonyítson, és statisztikailag pedig nem hiszem, hogy a közeljövőben bárki is megszorongatná.


 
szerintem is nehez statisztikailag folulmulni schimi-t. massa, igen jo pilota, most speci neki szurkolok en is, amint emlitettem, nagyon szomoru volt nezni, ahogy nem zavarta a gepet a elmult nagydijon. talan majd a kovetkezon.


----------



## Sylas (2007 Április 5)

Hát, az elmúlt futamon a papírforma igazolódott. Kimi jött, látott és győzőtt. Amint kapott egy stabilabb járgányt, máris aratott mindent. Alonso a nyomába sem érhetett. 
Ami meg Schumachert illeti, szerintem legalább 30 évig senki sem fogja lekörözni. Szerintem ő minden idők legnagyonn pilótája.


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Április 6)

Remélem láttátok a hirekben ma *MASSA* brillirozott!!!!
Az időmérőn is igy lessz remélem!!


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Április 7)

ORI remélem láttad az időmérőt!!
Massa az 1-sőőő!!
Lehet ,hogy mégsem mindig tévedek ORI??:33:


----------



## vista (2007 Április 7)

sziasztok
örülök , hogy rátok találtam, hajrá ferrári! 
kimi vs massa lessz szerintem a futamon... alonso meg béna... ezzel az autoval is.
viszont drukkolok kubicának, nekem nagyon szimpatikus ember .


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Április 7)

vista írta:


> sziasztok
> örülök , hogy rátok találtam, hajrá ferrári!
> kimi vs massa lessz szerintem a futamon... alonso meg béna... ezzel az autoval is.
> viszont drukkolok kubicának, nekem nagyon szimpatikus ember .



Azért ne ird le alonsot elég jó pilóta ő ferarrival tuti nyerne!!Amint azt láttad a ferarrai megbizható is nem csak jóó,sajnos a mercedesekről ez nemmindig mondható el!


----------



## medegy (2007 Április 7)

Sziasztok!
Szerinem nem olyan eldöntött még ez a maláj futam.
Raikonnen jó, csak nem biztos hogy a motorja birni fogja a hőséget, ő pedig szereti nyúzni az autót. Ilyen szempontból Massa, még ha szerintem nem is olyan jó pilóta, nagyobb eséllyel indulhat ezen a futamon, főleg hogy övé a pole. Ha a Merci végigbirja akkor kemény csata lehet, mert ez az Alonso is kemény harcos, és nem adja fel egykönnyen.
Holnap okosabbak éeszünk, üdv!


----------



## Ajnácska (2007 Április 7)

Raikönnen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vista (2007 Április 7)

*re*

szerintem rai nem fogja szét ütni az autót, ha a tavalyi szereplését megnézzük, elég lágy autozással is behozta azt az elmunt szezon" merciét (ami töbször is szét esett futam alatt)


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Április 7)

Én raikönennt is várom a 2. helyen a célba,persze massat meg az elsőre!!


----------



## vista (2007 Április 7)

Dee alonso akár fel is húzhatja magát, és akkor hibázni szokott.
de majd meg látjuk reggel mi lessz! ...


----------



## vista (2007 Április 7)

laca: ferráris vagy?


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Április 7)

vista írta:


> laca: ferráris vagy?



Sumi drukker voltam és mercinek drukkolok kicsit!!
Most viszont massa a kedvencem és legyen a ferrari a bajnok ha megérdemli!!
Kimi nem a szivem csücske!!


----------



## vista (2007 Április 7)

értem.
nekem sem annyira a szívem csücske kimi, de valahogy örültem neki, hogy ó a msc utód?!


----------



## vista (2007 Április 7)

ja ... én is msc fun...


----------



## vista (2007 Április 7)

lessz mit beállitani az elkövetkezendő nemzedéknek ! nem? 
fel van adva a lacke nekik


----------



## kerov (2007 Április 7)

Ezt nem hiszem el! Most mi baja volt a Ferrarinak? Szegény Räikönnen...


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Április 7)

Szegény MASSA nem sikerült se neki se KIMI-nek!! Az autó...háát az is vacak volt!!
De a Mercedesnek sikerült Hamilton remekelt és mind két autó végig birta!!Ez jójel lesznek még jó versenyek!!


----------



## vöry (2007 Április 8)

vista írta:


> Dee alonso akár fel is húzhatja magát, és akkor hibázni szokott.
> de majd meg látjuk reggel mi lessz! ...




Bizony fölhúzta magát, egészen a dobogó első fokáig


----------



## corry (2007 Április 8)

*Vegyes képek*

Sumi nélkül nem az igazi ...
Remélem idővel megbékélek a hiányával, addig marad Massa.


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Április 9)

corry írta:


> Sumi nélkül nem az igazi ...
> Remélem idővel megbékélek a hiányával, addig marad Massa.



SUMI és ALONSO együtt ez a kép nagyon jóó!!
Igazi sport emberek!!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Április 9)

corry írta:


> Sumi nélkül nem az igazi ...
> Remélem idővel megbékélek a hiányával, addig marad Massa.


Nekem sumi nélkül sokkal jobban tetszik...és hála égnek, nem vagyok egyedül


----------



## corry (2007 Április 9)

Örülök, hogy örülsz, és nem kell 1edül örömködnöd !!!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Április 9)

corry írta:


> Örülök, hogy örülsz, és nem kell 1edül örömködnöd !!!


örülök, hogy örülsz, hogy nem kell egyedül örülnöm 
És köszike Albert herceget, Őt nagyon bírom


----------



## vista (2007 Április 10)

vöry írta:


> Bizony fölhúzta magát, egészen a dobogó első fokáig



Majd meglátjük a végét vöry! 
Szerencséje volt lehet.


----------



## vista (2007 Április 10)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Nekem sumi nélkül sokkal jobban tetszik...és hála égnek, nem vagyok egyedül


Igazad van, de azért megnéztem volna sumit a mercikkel szemben


----------



## centrino (2007 Április 10)

Üdv!

Felvettem nagyon jó minőségben mindkét futamot, mindkét időmérőt, ha érdekel valakit, akkor kirakhatom ide is a rapidshare.com linkeket. Másik fórumon nagy sikere van, ha van rá érdeklődés veletek is megosztom.











Video: XVID 576x432 25.00fps 2692Kbps [Video 0] 
Audio: MPEG Audio Layer 3 48000Hz stereo 128Kbps [Audio 1]


----------



## vöry (2007 Április 10)

vista írta:


> Majd meglátjük a végét vöry!
> Szerencséje volt lehet.



Ok. Aki így gondolja miért nem Forma-1-es versenyző még??? Talán nincs szerencséje????
A szerncse kevés ahhoz valaki egy Forma-1-es futamon többedszer álljon a dobogó felső fokán.


----------



## vista (2007 Április 10)

vöry írta:


> Ok. Aki így gondolja miért nem Forma-1-es versenyző még??? Talán nincs szerencséje????
> A szerncse kevés ahhoz valaki egy Forma-1-es futamon többedszer álljon a dobogó felső fokán.


 Nem akartalak megbántani, ne érsd félre!
Ha Alonso megérdemli, legyen bajnok! 
 de kiváncsi vagyok beállírtja-e sumi rekordjat?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Április 10)

Én már unom sumit...


----------



## vöry (2007 Április 10)

vista írta:


> Nem akartalak megbántani, ne érsd félre!
> Ha Alonso megérdemli, legyen bajnok!
> de kiváncsi vagyok beállírtja-e sumi rekordjat?




Dehogy bántottál meg Sumi rekordját nem hinném hogy mostanában beállítja bárki. De sajnos Ő távozott a Forma-1 világából, már csak mint motivációs erő van jelen. Lehet utánnacsinálni....


----------



## vista (2007 Április 10)

vöry írta:


> Dehogy bántottál meg Sumi rekordját nem hinném hogy mostanában beállítja bárki. De sajnos Ő távozott a Forma-1 világából, már csak mint motivációs erő van jelen. Lehet utánnacsinálni....


vöri! csak nem sumi drukker voltál valaha? 
Alonso miért most? Hamiton még megverheti Alonsot! Te nem igy látod?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Április 10)

Jó, hogy így találgattok, de még bármi lehet 
Szerintem nem kéne senkit kizárni...max a spikereseket (szegényeim)
A szimpátia egy dolog és az is, hogy kinek milyen kütyü dorombol a feneke alatt  Még szinte nincsenek is készen az idei kocsik...sokminden változhat


----------



## vista (2007 Április 10)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Én már unom sumit...


Ne haragudj, és még ezenkívűl mit unsz még? Te talán a vesztesekkel vagy ? 
Sorry


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Április 10)

vista írta:


> Ne haragudj, és még ezenkívűl mit unsz még? Te talán a vesztesekkel vagy ?
> Sorry


Tudod, szerintem senki nem vesztes, aki a Forma1-ben szerepel. Az autósport legjobb pilótái jutnak csak oda be - tisztelet a kivételnek, aki bevásárolja magát.
Sumi marha unalmas...talán majd nyitok egy Emlékezzünk Sumira topicot. Inkább találgassatok tovább, hogy ki fog nyerni, az érdekesebb, mint a folyamatos emlékezés 
Try to keep on movin'...


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Április 10)

A legnagyobb pilótára mindig szivesen emlékezünk mi F1 rajongók!!(SUMIRA)

HAJRÁÁ-- MASSA és HAMILTON!!!Én most őket kezdem megszeretni!!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Április 10)

palmlaca írta:


> A legnagyobb pilótára mindig szivesen emlékezünk mi F1 rajongók!!(SUMIRA)


Lacám, azért Senna-t és Lauda-t és a többieket ne felejtsd már el, ha a már veszed a bátorságot, hogy megállapítsd, hogy ki a legjobb


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Április 10)

Minden csÚcsot megdöntött sumi én ugytudom!!!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Április 10)

palmlaca írta:


> Minden csÚcsot megdöntött sumi én ugytudom!!!


Igen, megdöntötte...a mai technika mellett közel nem volt ugyanabban a helyzetben, mint a régiek. mindemellett én nem akarom az eredményeit kisebbíteni, ne értsd félere kívételesen 
Rajongj Sumiért, ha úgy tartja kedved, de azért a többieket sem kéne elfelejteni....


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Április 10)

Imádtam anno Laudát és Sennát is de a *LEG *mégis sumit illeti!!
Sok jó pilóta volt a multban és még lessz is reméljük,,titkos favoritom Hamilton elárulom neked Pusedli!!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Április 10)

palmlaca írta:


> Imádtam anno Laudát és Sennát is de a *LEG *mégis sumit illeti!!
> Sok jó pilóta volt a multban és még lessz is reméljük,,titkos favoritom Hamilton elárulom neked Pusedli!!


Lacám, Neked Sumi a leg, másnak pedig más.
Próbáljuk már tiszteletben tartani egymás véleményét végre  Ha ez nem túl megterhelő Neked sem 
Hamilton nagyon jó, remélem így folytatja majd tovább 
Majd és nézd a 21. századot a RTl klubbon, mert épp Kaposvárról és az amcsikról dumálnak


----------



## lampard (2007 Április 10)

Beigazolódott, amit korábban írtam, hogy Massanak még sok tapasztalatra és rutinra van szüksége ahhoz, hogy tartósan élen maradjon, hisz próbálkozott ő előzéssel, de majd a sok versenyzés meghozza a gyümölcsét, idő kell hozzá. Hamilton soha nem fogja megelőzni Alonsot (kivéve műszaki hiba stb.), mert ha így lenne, akkor nem Massa előtt lett volna, hogy visszafogja, hanem Alonsot előzgeti. 
Azért tettem le korábban Massa mellett a voksomat, mert egyszerűen fura Raikönnen pirosban, valahogy oda nem illlőnek érzem. De legyen mindig Massa mögött a 2., hisz a csapatnak kell a pont.


----------



## vista (2007 Április 10)

Sziasztok 
Valaki mondja már meg nekem, hogyan tudok pl. innen képet letölteni, vagy megnézni.
Mindíg azt mondja, hogy regisztrálni kell. de ha nem lennék regissztrálva, akkor ide sem irhatnék! nem? Vagy van másik regiszráció is? 
Előre is köszi


----------



## btbt (2007 Április 10)

20 hozzá szólás kell és 2 nap


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Április 11)

lampard írta:


> Beigazolódott, amit korábban írtam, hogy Massanak még sok tapasztalatra és rutinra van szüksége ahhoz, hogy tartósan élen maradjon, hisz próbálkozott ő előzéssel, de majd a sok versenyzés meghozza a gyümölcsét, idő kell hozzá. Hamilton soha nem fogja megelőzni Alonsot (kivéve műszaki hiba stb.), mert ha így lenne, akkor nem Massa előtt lett volna, hogy visszafogja, hanem Alonsot előzgeti.
> Azért tettem le korábban Massa mellett a voksomat, mert egyszerűen fura Raikönnen pirosban, valahogy oda nem illlőnek érzem. De legyen mindig Massa mögött a 2., hisz a csapatnak kell a pont.



Huu vazze ezzzel aszthiszem sokan igyvagyunk Raikönnen nem igazán illik a pirosba!!Hiányzikbelőle a virtus ami massaban megvan és sumiban is megvolt!!
Massa reméljük hamarosanbeérik,minta pirosalma és a ferrari is jóó lessz!!
Addig meg hajrá Hamilton!!!Csoki ember de jólmutatna a ferrariban nem???


----------



## vista (2007 Április 11)

Sziasztok 
Palmlaca: tegnap este mi történt a chaten?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Április 11)

vista írta:


> tegnap este mi történt a chaten?


Felvilágosító tanfolyam volt...más szavakkal: veszekedés.
Lehet örülni, kedves vista


----------



## bubu (2007 Április 11)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Felvilágosító tanfolyam volt...más szavakkal: veszekedés.
> Lehet örülni, kedves vista


 
Puszikam Kedves!!
Nemszabad "felkapni a vizet" egy F-1 miatt. Mindenki tevedhet,
meg a tamfolyam vezeto is, de a nebulo is.  
Tehat "Szeressuk Egymast" gyerekek!kiss


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Április 11)

bubu írta:


> Puszikam Kedves!!
> Nemszabad "felkapni a vizet" egy F-1 miatt. Mindenki tevedhet,
> meg a tamfolyam vezeto is, de a nebulo is.
> Tehat "Szeressuk Egymast" gyerekek!kiss


Bubum...én nem azon akardok ki, ha valaki nem az én véleményem osztja...hanem a tudatlanságon
De Téged szeretlek, nagyon kiss


----------



## bubu (2007 Április 11)

I love you To! Puszi!


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Április 12)

vista írta:


> Sziasztok
> Palmlaca: tegnap este mi történt a chaten?



Mert történt valami kedves VISTA??

Pusedli régi barát akivel néha élőben vitázunk is!!
Más a véleményünk ,de azthiszem ez normális dolog!!
Valóságban is ismerem őt egy kedves tündér aki tud gonosz is lenni néha!!
De haragudni nem igazán tudok rá,szeretem őt mint barátot!!
Tehát *Vista semmi sem történt* azthiszem!!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Április 12)

palmlaca írta:


> Mert történt valami kedves VISTA??
> 
> Pusedli régi barát akivel néha élőben vitázunk is!!
> Más a véleményünk ,de azthiszem ez normális dolog!!
> ...


Nem isz vagyok gonosz
Egyébként a véleménykülönbség normális, szerintem 
Vista fel akarja fújni, vagy még picit szítani a tüzet...hát, istenem
Nem jött be
Hajrá Barri és (Laca kedvéért) Massa


----------



## roni85 (2007 Április 12)

Hehe, mindenki szeret mindenkit, ez jó.

De, hogy a témánál maradjak: mivel kedvencem Alexander Wurz nem nagy eséllyel pályázik a dobogós helyekrep), ezért én Hamiltonnak szurkolok. Bár még valami csoda folytán előfordulhat, hogy Wurz felkerül a dobogóra (Pl. ha tömegkarambol miatt 3 autó kivételével mindenki kiesik) De addig is reménykedem, hogy Hamiltoné lesz az idei bajnoki cím.


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Április 12)

roni85 írta:


> Hehe, mindenki szeret mindenkit, ez jó.
> 
> De, hogy a témánál maradjak: mivel kedvencem Alexander Wurz nem nagy eséllyel pályázik a dobogós helyekrep), ezért én Hamiltonnak szurkolok. Bár még valami csoda folytán előfordulhat, hogy Wurz felkerül a dobogóra (Pl. ha tömegkarambol miatt 3 autó kivételével mindenki kiesik) De addig is reménykedem, hogy Hamiltoné lesz az idei bajnoki cím.



HEHE téged is szeretünk te kisboszorka!!kiss

Hajrá MASSA.,HAMILTON,,,,,,,(Huzál bele Barrichello te is végre kicsit)


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Április 12)

Barrichello!!!






Wurtz!!





Csak a lányoknak kik őket szeretik!!!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Április 12)

Laca, köszike 
Holnap csinálok pogit...majd teszek fel képet a Massa-ról


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Április 12)

És a tavalyi bajnok az újoncal aki hamarosan bajnok is lehet még!!
HAMILTON-----és ---ALONSO...A csokifiu nem csak a lányok kedvence lessz!!Pilotaként is nagyon jó eddig!!


----------



## Ági85 (2007 Április 12)

Idén nagyon izgalmas lesz a F1 verseny!


----------



## Ági85 (2007 Április 12)

Végre nincs lefutva az egész idény! Hajrá űjoncok!


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Április 12)

Az idei év egyik esélyese szerintem is!!MASSA!!


----------



## roni85 (2007 Április 12)

Szerintem Hamilton a másik esélyes!


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Április 12)

roni85 írta:


> Szerintem Hamilton a másik esélyes!



Na és még KIMI is az bár ALONSO most jórajtott vett!!


----------



## roni85 (2007 Április 12)

palmlaca írta:


> Na és még KIMI is az bár ALONSO most jórajtott vett!!



Akkor inkább már Alonso, Kimiért nem vagyok oda.


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 12)

lampard írta:


> Beigazolódott, amit korábban írtam, hogy Massanak még sok tapasztalatra és rutinra van szüksége ahhoz, hogy tartósan élen maradjon, hisz próbálkozott ő előzéssel, de majd a sok versenyzés meghozza a gyümölcsét, idő kell hozzá. Hamilton soha nem fogja megelőzni Alonsot (kivéve műszaki hiba stb.), mert ha így lenne, akkor nem Massa előtt lett volna, hogy visszafogja, hanem Alonsot előzgeti.
> Azért tettem le korábban Massa mellett a voksomat, mert egyszerűen fura Raikönnen pirosban, valahogy oda nem illlőnek érzem. De legyen mindig Massa mögött a 2., hisz a csapatnak kell a pont.


 
Szia Lampard.
Sajnos igaz amit irsz. Nem latom Massa-t vilagbajnoknak egyhamar.
Hamilton pedig, talan jobban megy mint Alonso. Ha jobban nem is, megy ugy mint o, es ugye nem Hamilton az immar ketszeres vilagbajnok.


----------



## vista (2007 Április 13)

Sziasztok 

Massa
Hamilton
Kimi
Alonsao
Heifeld
Kubica

Na vajon megint elrontja a rajtot holnap Massa? 
Kárlenne érte! Nem?


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 13)

Igen, szerintem elrontja es igen, nagy kar lenne. Massa-nak drukkolok, de korantsem jo a startja es utana meg nem szeret mar elozni.
Hamilton, szerintem siman elmegy. A srac, jo!
Udv.


----------



## vista (2007 Április 13)

Laci Buda írta:


> Igen, szerintem elrontja es igen, nagy kar lenne. Massa-nak drukkolok, de korantsem jo a startja es utana meg nem szeret mar elozni.
> Hamilton, szerintem siman elmegy. A srac, jo!
> Udv.


Hamilton eddig ahol elindült, mindent megnyert.


----------



## vista (2007 Április 13)

Alonso nehogy meglepődjön pár futam után


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 13)

Ja, szerintem is jo a srac. Csak neki, "tulsimogatjak" az autojat a boxban, ha Alonso mogotte van a sorrendben.


----------



## sepoe (2007 Április 13)

szerintem meglesz Hamiltonnak a 3-2-1: érezhetően jobban van beállítva a kocsija, mint Alonsonak, és - bár én inkább Raikönennek szurkolnék - valószínüleg ugyanúgy megerősödik a versenyre a McLaren, mint Malajziában tette azt


----------



## ori (2007 Április 14)

Laci Buda írta:


> Igen, szerintem elrontja es igen, nagy kar lenne. Massa-nak drukkolok, de korantsem jo a startja es utana meg nem szeret mar elozni.
> Hamilton, szerintem siman elmegy. A srac, jo!
> Udv.


 
Szerintem ia elrontja, Massa 1 kicsit túl lett fényezve
amit a múlt héten csinált az szégyen gyalázat


----------



## vista (2007 Április 14)

ori írta:


> Szerintem ia elrontja, Massa 1 kicsit túl lett fényezve
> amit a múlt héten csinált az szégyen gyalázat


ez igaz, ( nem vagyok massa rajongó) de ellene sem, viszont fontoljátok meg, hogy mekkora nyomás van rajta futamon.
egyszerű emberi tényező.
időmérö az más mint egy futam , ugye?
most a ferrári ő tőlle várja a sumi teljesítményt, lehet ,hogy ez a gond massánál futam alatt.


----------



## medegy (2007 Április 14)

Massának csak akkor volna esélye, ha a rajt után legalább a 2. lesz.
Szerintem most 2 Ferrari lesz a dobogón meg a Hamilton (hacsak tényleg nem simogatják 1 kicsit tovább az autóját mint az Alonsoét)
Ez a Hamilton egy hihetetlenül nagy tehetség!


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Április 14)

ori írta:


> Szerintem ia elrontja, Massa 1 kicsit túl lett fényezve
> amit a múlt héten csinált az szégyen gyalázat



Őlegalább megprobálta és kishiján sikerült is megelőznie Hamiltont,amig Kimi csak kullogott Hamilton mögött egyszersem probálkozott az a szégyen!!
Nekem ugy tünt Kimi várta a sült galambot!!
Massa kicsuszott mert kockáztatott a jobberedmény reményében!!*Ori *ez a szégyen miért??Ezért szeretem Massat nem csak tud hanem mer is versenyezni!!Ettől jó a verseny,nem attol ha csak körözgetnek Hamilton mögött aki meglepően jól megy újonc létére a mercivel!


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Április 14)

A Bahreini GP időmérőjének végeredménye 
1 *F. Massa Ferrari *1:32.652 
2 L. Hamilton McLaren 1:32.935 
3 K. Räikkönen Ferrari 1:33.131 
 4 F. Alonso McLaren 1:33.192 
5 N. Heidfeld BMW 1:33.404 
6 R. Kubica BMW 1:33.710 
7 G. Fisichella Renault 1:34.056 
8 M. Webber Red Bull 1:34.106 
9 J. Trulli Toyota 1:34.154 
10 N. Rosberg Williams 1:34.399 
11 A. Wurz Williams1:32.915 
12 H. Kovalainen Renault 1:32.935 
13 A. Davidson Super Aguri 1:33.082 
14 R. Schumacher Toyota 1:33.294 
15 R. Barrichello Honda 1:33.624 
16 J. Button Honda 1:33.731 
17 T. Sato Super Aguri 1:33.984 
18 V. Liuzzi Toro Rosso 1:34.024 
19 S. Speed Toro Rosso 1:34.333 
20 A. Sutil Spyker F1 1:35.280 
21 D. Coulthard Red Bull 1:35.341 
22 C. Albers Spyker F1 1:35.533


----------



## ori (2007 Április 14)

na megint alonso nyert


----------



## vöry (2007 Április 14)

ori írta:


> na megint alonso nyert




Nem Alonso ma nem nyert, de Rai-sem !
A Forma-1 pedig olyan mint az élet maga. Mindíg változik.......


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Április 14)

vöry írta:


> Nem Alonso ma nem nyert, de Rai-sem !
> A Forma-1 pedig olyan mint az élet maga. Mindíg változik.......


És ez így van jól 
A változás a legjobb dolog, azt hiszem  Mindig van ok bizakodni...hajrá Barri


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Április 14)

*Hajrá massa!! Hamilton!!!

*_ A Bahreini GP végeredménye
_

1. Massa Ferrari (B) 1h33:27.515 
2. Hamilton McLaren (B) + 2.360
3. Raikkonen Ferrari (B) + 10.839
4. Heidfeld BMW Sauber (B) + 13.831
5. Alonso McLaren (B) + 14.426
6. Kubica BMW Sauber (B) + 45.529
7. Trulli Toyota (B) + 1:21.371
8. Fisichella Renault (B) + 1:21.701
9. Kovalainen Renault (B) + 1:29.411
10. Rosberg Williams (B) + 1:29.916 
11. Wurz Williams (B) + 1 kör
12. R.Schumacher Toyota (B) + 1 kör
13. Barrichello Honda (B) + 1 kör
14. Albers Spyker-Ferrari (B) + 2 kör
15. Sutil Spyker-Ferrari (B) + 4 kör


----------



## vista (2007 Április 15)

sziasztok
laca örlhetsz 
vöry szomorkodhatsz 
puszedlifo: most nem sumizunk


----------



## vista (2007 Április 15)

vöry írta:


> Nem Alonso ma nem nyert, de Rai-sem !
> A Forma-1 pedig olyan mint az élet maga. Mindíg változik.......


ne hagyd magad becsapni!


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Április 15)

vista írta:


> sziasztok
> laca örlhetsz
> vöry szomorkodhatsz
> puszedlifo: most nem sumizunk



Jó verseny volt Massa brillirozott Alonso kicsit bealudt ma,Kimi ismét várta a sült galambot be is repült a szájába!!Heifeld ügyesen megelőzte az alvo Alonsot!!Szép előzés volt!!


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Április 15)

Ja és HAMILTON hozta a szokott jó formáját!!!


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Április 15)

Rai lessz a bajnok:razz:,csak eztmég a többiek nem tudják.Valaki meg mondhatná nekik:99:


----------



## vöry (2007 Április 15)

msanyi72 írta:


> Rai lessz a bajnok:razz:,csak eztmég a többiek nem tudják.Valaki meg mondhatná nekik:99:



És Neked még nem mondták, hogy a Forma-1 attól válik versennyé hogy mindenki mást szeretne bajnoknak Tudod ez az egyik motiváció, hogy hiszek valakiben. És ez a tehetségtől független tényező.


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Április 15)

vöry írta:


> És Neked még nem mondták, hogy a Forma-1 attól válik versennyé hogy mindenki mást szeretne bajnoknak Tudod ez az egyik motiváció, hogy hiszek valakiben. És ez a tehetségtől független tényező.


De monták és akkoris Rai lessz a bajnokkiss


----------



## MuadDib (2007 Április 15)

Hát rég volt ennyire nyitott a világbajnokság az biztos, de legalább nem lesz unalmas


----------



## vista (2007 Április 15)

palmlaca írta:


> Ja és HAMILTON hozta a szokott jó formáját!!!


igen ! laca ez jó idény lesz!  végre már!+


----------



## vista (2007 Április 15)

vöry írta:


> És Neked még nem mondták, hogy a Forma-1 attól válik versennyé hogy mindenki mást szeretne bajnoknak Tudod ez az egyik motiváció, hogy hiszek valakiben. És ez a tehetségtől független tényező.


és te mkiben hiszel ?


----------



## vista (2007 Április 15)

vöry írta:


> Nem Alonso ma nem nyert, de Rai-sem !
> A Forma-1 pedig olyan mint az élet maga. Mindíg változik.......


okos


----------



## zsiber (2007 Április 15)

Ferrari forever


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 15)

En biztos valami mas Forma 1-et neztem. Szernitem ez a futam sem volt valami izgalmas. Az elen, Heidfeld elozott. Marmint ha nem teszem a box-elozest Rainkonen-tol Alonsoval. Lehet, amit itt Alonso elalvasanak tulajdonitunk be sokan, az csak a kezdete a Mercedes meghibasodasainak. A mult par evben a Mercedes mindig jol kezd azutan kezd visszaesni. Alonso, bar nem kedvencem, jo pilota kell legyen. A Renault nelkule sok vizet nem zavar.


----------



## lampard (2007 Április 17)

Roni85 írja, hogy Hamilton lesz a világbajnok. Gondolod, hogy Alonso ebbe beleegyezik, hogy ne ő legyen az első számú pilóta egy újonccal szemben?
Erre csak akkor van esély, ha néhány futam után Hamilton nagyon elhúzna, de erre vajmi kevés esély van. 

Medegy pedig ügyesnek bizonyult, mert eltalálta a dobogósokat. 
Hajrá Massa!


----------



## vista (2007 Április 19)

Sziasztok 
Ma reggel ezt olvastam egy újságban:
Lhet, hogy Hamiltonos leszek???


----------



## PapaBoss (2007 Április 19)

Nem tudom láttátok e már, de engem elgondolkodtatott ez a videó.
http://auto.videobomb.hu/video/F1_halottai

Nézzétek végig, hallgassátok a zenét, és gondoljatok bele mennyire törékeny az élet.


----------



## PapaBoss (2007 Április 19)

Mellesleg idén Massa sikerét várom. 
Kimit nem csíptem már tavaly sem, Alonso-t pedig még annyira sem. 

A renault is halott Alonso nélkül, Fisichella pedig egész vicces dolgokat művel egyedül. 

Sato újra formában, ez tetszett! 1 motor, 1 hétvége. Bírom. 
Kegyetlen a srác, remélem még pár évig bentmarad.


----------



## vista (2007 Április 19)

valamit elszurtam, a cikket nehéz letölteni. holnapra megoldom  bocs


----------



## vista (2007 Április 20)

Sziasztok
remélem így már tölthető lessz az újság cikk 
ezer bocs a bénázásért


----------



## vista (2007 Április 21)

Sziasztok 
Ha elolvastátok a cikket, én azért kiváncsian várom a gondolatokat


----------



## lampard (2007 Április 21)

Ez azt jelenti, hogy Hamilton nem nagyképű, elismeri az elődeit, és tiszteli őket.


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Április 23)

lampard írta:


> Ez azt jelenti, hogy Hamilton nem nagyképű, elismeri az elődeit, és tiszteli őket.




Na azt se felejtsük el sumi elismeri az utodokat is még kimit is!!
Hamilton kezdetektől fogva szimpatikus volt,ezután azthiszem mégtöbb emberfog neki szurkolni!!
A pályán kivül sumi is ilyen volt szerény és kedves mindenkihez!!
Sok gyatrább pilota tanulhatna Hamiltontol viselkedni is nyilatkozni is!!


----------



## ori (2007 Április 23)

lampard írta:


> Ez azt jelenti, hogy Hamilton nem nagyképű, elismeri az elődeit, és tiszteli őket.


 
sok Shakespeare t olvasott


----------



## ori (2007 Április 23)

PR duma


----------



## ori (2007 Április 23)

palmlaca írta:


> Na azt se felejtsük el sumi elismeri az utodokat is még kimit is!!
> Hamilton kezdetektől fogva szimpatikus volt,ezután azthiszem mégtöbb emberfog neki szurkolni!!
> A pályán kivül sumi is ilyen volt szerény és kedves mindenkihez!!
> Sok gyatrább pilota tanulhatna Hamiltontol viselkedni is nyilatkozni is!!


 

ja, suminak is jo volt a PR je


----------



## viki999 (2007 Április 24)

hajrá Kimi hajrá Ferrari!


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Április 24)

viki999 írta:


> hajrá Kimi hajrá Ferrari!


Egyet értek hajrá Kimi,de ez a Hamilton gyerek nem hagy nyugogni.Nagyon tud a srác:656:


----------



## lampard (2007 Április 24)

Ha Hamilton sok Shakespeare-t olvasott, az sem válhat kárára.


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Április 24)

Szerintem meg eddig o a legszimpatikusabb. Kimmi, Massa es Alonso egyaltalan nem szerepelnek latvanyosan.


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Április 25)

Laci Buda írta:


> Szerintem meg eddig o a legszimpatikusabb. Kimmi, Massa es Alonso egyaltalan nem szerepelnek latvanyosan.




Igen Hamilton tünik a legstabilabb és eredményesebb pilótának idén!!
Azért hajrá MASSA!!


----------



## vöry (2007 Április 25)

ori írta:


> sok Shakespeare t olvasott


 
Shakespeare-t olvasni pedig nem hátrány , hisz irodalmi teljesítménye nem merül ki a költészet és a drámaírás magas fokú művelésében; írásaiban az emberi élet egyes aspektusainak kifejezése és a legkülönbözőbb érzelmek árnyalt ábrázolása mellett filozófiai gondolatok is megjelennek. Ezért talán Kiminek sem válna hátrányára , ha emberi értékekről olvasgatna. Így találn fel tudna nőni a nagy emberek szerénységéhez, mert ehhez jelenleg két dolog hiányzik, a nagy és a szerény.......


----------



## vista (2007 Április 26)

Sziasztok 
látom nagyon komoly témákról megy a társalgás.
ha ezt elolvassátok remélem vidámabb lessz a napotok!
tudom, hogy ez a téma nem ide való de nekem nagyon tetszik!
Nevessetek egy JÓT! Legyen vidámabb a napotok !!! 
*Tisztelt Technikai Segítség!*<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O>
Tavaly frissítettem a Barát 5.0-ról a Férj 1.0-ra, és azt tapasztaltam,hogy a rendszer teljesítménye csökken, különösen a Virág és Ékszer alkalmazásokban, melyek pedig kifogástalanul működtek a Barát 5.0 alatt. Ezen felül a Férj 1.0 több kedvenc programomat is eltávolította, mint például a Romantika 9.3-at és az Odafigyelés 6.4-et,ám telepített olyan alkalmazásokat, mint a Bajnokok Ligája 4.1 és az Újpest 3.0. Most már az Elbeszélgetés 8.0 sem működik, és ha Takarítás 2.8-at akarom indítani, visszautasít a rendszer. Megpróbáltam a Nyaggatás 5.3-mal kijavítani a hibákat, de sikertelenül.
Mit tegyek?

Elkeseredett

*Kedves Elkeseredett!*<O></O>
Először is, ne felejtse, hogy a Barát 5.0 szórakoztatócsomag, míg a Férj 1.0 operációs rendszer, saját utasításkészlettel. Gépelje be következő parancssort: C: Azt hittem, szeretsz [Enter] Ezután töltse le a Könnyek 6.7-et, amellyel telepítheti a Bűntudat 3.0-át! Ha minden rendben megy, akkor a Férj 1.0 ezután magától indítja az Ékszer 2.4 és Virágok 3.6 alkalmazásokat. Kérem figyeljen oda, hogy ne terhelje túl a Férj 1.0-át több ilyen alkalmazás gyakori, vagy egyidejű' futtatásával, mert ez esetben előfordulhat, hogy a Férj 1.0 telepíti az Ingerült Csönd 2.3-at, vagy a Kocsmázás 7.0-át, mert ezek által a rendszer fokozottan ki lesz téve a Sör 6.1 támadásainak. A Sör 6.1 kártékony program, mely Hangos Horkolás. Wav fájlokat hoz létre a merevlemezen. Egyes tapasztalatok szerint a Férj <?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = ST1 /><ST1:METRICCONVERTER style="BACKGROUND-POSITION: left bottom; BACKGROUND-IMAGE: url(res://ietag.dll/#34/#1001); BACKGROUND-REPEAT: repeat-x" tabIndex=0 productid="1.0 a" w:st="on">1.0 a</ST1:METRICCONVERTER> Pletykadélután 2.1 és a Barátnőim Átjönnek Vacsorára 3.2 futtatása esetén lemerevedhet, ezeket csak akkor indítsa, ha előtte telepítette, az Elmehetsz A Meccsre 1.5-öt! Bármilyen hibát is tapasztal a Férj 1.0 működésében, SEMMILYEN KÖRÜLMÉNYEK KÖZÖTT NE telepítse az Anyós 1.0-át, és ne telepítsen új Barát programot se! Ezek nem támogatott alkalmazások; a Férj 1.0 rendszer összeomlásához és a kapcsolat megszakadásához vezethetnek. A Férj 1.0 remek program, de csak korlátozott memóriakezelési lehetőségei vannak és nem kompatibilis néhány újabb alkalmazással (ilyen például a Vegetáriánus Étel 4.3) Érdemes lehet fontolóra venni néhány kiegészítő szoftver beszerzését. Személy szerint a Meleg Vacsora 3.1-et és a Rafinált Alsónemű 7.7-et ajánlom.<O></O>
A legjobbakat: Technikai Segítség<O></O>


----------



## kisherceg32 (2007 Április 30)

Baumgartner újra Forma-1-es autóban

*Igaz, a magyar pilóta csak a Minardi kétüléses autóját vezetheti majd, de tény, hogy Baumgartner Zsolt újra F1-es versenygépbe ülhet. A bevetésre az Egyesült Államokban kerül majd sor. *

Baumgartner jelenleg a Minardi csapat ChampCar szériában induló autóit teszteli, de egy rövid időre ismét közel kerül majd a Forma-1-hez. 

A Minardi évek óta járja a világot kétüléses Forma-1-es autójával, mellyel a szerencsés helyzetben lévő, és elég zsebpénzzel rendelkező utasok megtehetnek néhány kört a pilóta mögött ülve. 

Paul Stoddart, a Minardi csapatfőnöke ily módon már sokaknak szerzett egy életre szóló élményt. A körút most Amerikában folytatódik, ahol az idei első három ChampCar futam betétprogramjaként Las Vegasban, Long Beachen és Houstonban összesen 70 fő szerezhet új élményeket. 

A Baumgartner által is vezetett kétüléses persze már csak az ülések száma miatt sem egyezik meg teljesen a Forma-1-es gépekkel, de a teljesítménye is visszafogottabb. A kasztnit egy tízhengeres Cosworth motor repíti, mely 16.000-es percenkénti fordulatszámot produkál. 

A 700 lóerős gépet nem csak Baumgartner Zsolt, hanem a Forma-1-et szintén megjáró Patrick Friesacher terelgeti majd. 

<!-- banner -->


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Május 1)

vöry írta:


> Shakespeare-t olvasni pedig nem hátrány , hisz irodalmi teljesítménye nem merül ki a költészet és a drámaírás magas fokú művelésében; írásaiban az emberi élet egyes aspektusainak kifejezése és a legkülönbözőbb érzelmek árnyalt ábrázolása mellett filozófiai gondolatok is megjelennek. Ezért talán Kiminek sem válna hátrányára , ha emberi értékekről olvasgatna. Így találn fel tudna nőni a nagy emberek szerénységéhez, mert ehhez jelenleg két dolog hiányzik, a nagy és a szerény.......


Szia Vöry!
Sajnos van egy kis probléma Kimivel,nem a Shakespeare könyveket forgassa hanem a piásüvegeket


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 1)

msanyi72 írta:


> Szia Vöry!
> Sajnos van egy kis probléma Kimivel,nem a Shakespeare könyveket forgassa hanem a piásüvegeket


 
Nem kedveltem a sracot kulnosebben. De aki a piat szereti az rossz ember nem lehet! :smile: :222:


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Május 2)

Laci Buda írta:


> Nem kedveltem a sracot kulnosebben. De aki a piat szereti az rossz ember nem lehet! :smile: :222:


Szia Laci!
Én nem piálok abszolut semmi alkoholt,de azé énse vagyok rossz ember ˝annyira˝ szerintem:twisted:.Én kedvelem remélem idén ősszeszedi magát


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 3)

msanyi72 írta:


> Szia Laci!
> Én nem piálok abszolut semmi alkoholt,de azé énse vagyok rossz ember ˝annyira˝ szerintem:twisted:.Én kedvelem remélem idén ősszeszedi magát


 
Szia Sanyi!
Figyeled, "Aki a piat szereti, ...". Pia nem kizaro, termeszetesen aki nem szereti az is lehet remek ember.
Ami pedig a Kimmi sracot illeti, kedvelem/nem, Ferrari-ban ul. Akkor meg, Hajra Kimmi! :smile:

P.S. Azert fizethetne egy korso sort!


----------



## ori (2007 Május 11)

Végre EURÓPA !!!!!!


----------



## corry (2007 Május 11)

*Olyan nagyon szívderítő !*


----------



## tunde84 (2007 Május 11)

Hajrá Fernando Alonso! Három hét után végre újra Forma 1! Már csak pár óra és kezdődik.


----------



## ori (2007 Május 12)

corry írta:


>


 

Corry szívem, van 1 kis szépséghibája a cuccnak, mégpedig, hogy ez már torténelem, hál istennek


----------



## ori (2007 Május 12)

na megint alonso az elso az edzésen


----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 12)

de massa indul az elrol Hajra Ferrari!!!!


----------



## corry (2007 Május 12)

*Orinak szeretettel....*


----------



## corry (2007 Május 12)

*meg ezt is....*


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 12)

I. beiras: Mindjart kezdodik a futam. Kivancsi vagyok Hamilton-ra. Hajra az elozeseknek, jo versenynek!

II. beiras: Ok. Megkezdodott. Hamilton jol rajtolt. De most, hogy 10 kor utan sokan hullanak, meg Kimmi is, szerintem megint Alonso el fog menni melette. Mert a boxban fergetegesen gyorsabb Hamiltonnal :wink:

III. beiras: Hat ezek mit osszerontanak a Boxban. Langolo benzintank, rossz gumi rogzites stb.

IV. (utolso, becsszo :smile: Massa nyert. Vegul, csak engedtek Hamilton-t masodiknak. Ezek szerint, kezdenek bizni benne, minimum legalabb annyit mint Alonsoban. Elozes nem volt egy szal sem. Eljen a box-utca es a technikai hibak. A renualt pedig ujra bizonyit. Alonso nelkul nincsenek sehol.


----------



## ori (2007 Május 13)

corry írta:


>


 

én is szeretlek, Corry


----------



## ori (2007 Május 13)

még jó hogy soha nem voltam sumi rajongó


----------



## vöry (2007 Május 13)

ori írta:


> még jó hogy soha nem voltam sumi rajongó



Még jó Ori. Igy legalább van beszédtéma......


----------



## vöry (2007 Május 13)

ori írta:


> na megint alonso az elso az edzésen




Nálam első...., még ha van Nála sokkal jobb is.


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Május 14)

Úgy nézki Hamilton nem viccel,már a Monacoi futamot meg megakarja nyerni:-D


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 14)

msanyi72 írta:


> Úgy nézki Hamilton nem viccel,már a Monacoi futamot meg megakarja nyerni:-D


Szerintem, nem lenne meglepetes. Ha a srac elcsipi a rajt poziciot, nem latom, hogy elozne meg valaki. Plane nem a legpitibb, legunalmasabb palyan. Mindenkeppen oda kell figyelni a fiura! Jo!


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Május 14)

Laci Buda írta:


> Szerintem, nem lenne meglepetes. Ha a srac elcsipi a rajt poziciot, nem latom, hogy elozne meg valaki. Plane nem a legpitibb, legunalmasabb palyan. Mindenkeppen oda kell figyelni a fiura! Jo!


Az bizti hogy jó,szinte minden eldől az időmérésen


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 14)

msanyi72 írta:


> Az bizti hogy jó,szinte minden eldől az időmérésen


 
Ezen a palyan feltetlenul. De ugy altalaban, manapsag vagy a rajt utani elso kanyarban, vagy Technika-i hibaval elozhetnek. No meg a box-utca. Az a legjobb hely. Kar, hogy oda nem valthato jegy :smile: :wink:.

P.S. Majd nezd a GP2-ot is az F1 elott (Eurosport). Azok altalaban jobban bevalalosok es eloznek is a Monte Carlo-i palyan. Na meg persze utkoznek is kozben.


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Május 14)

Laci Buda írta:


> Ezen a palyan feltetlenul. De ugy altalaban, manapsag vagy a rajt utani elso kanyarban, vagy Technika-i hibaval elozhetnek. No meg a box-utca. Az a legjobb hely. Kar, hogy oda nem valthato jegy :smile: :wink:.


Az csak a kiváltságosoknak jár


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 14)

msanyi72 írta:


> Az csak a kiváltságosoknak jár


 
Marmint akinek kivaltsagosan sok a penze! :smile:


----------



## mflex (2007 Május 17)

tunde84 írta:


> Hajrá Fernando Alonso! Három hét után végre újra Forma 1! Már csak pár óra és kezdődik.


 
az 3 hét több mint 4 volt


----------



## vista (2007 Május 18)

Laci Buda írta:


> Marmint akinek kivaltsagosan sok a penze! :smile:


Boldog szülinapot! Utólag is


----------



## vista (2007 Május 18)

Már alig bírom kivárni Monacót  Alonsonak nem sok esélye van Hamiltonnal szemben szerintem. Alonsó összefog roppani és ennyi. Ennek ellenére nagyon jó pilótának tartom.


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 18)

Koszi a jokivansagot kedves Vista! Lehet, hogy igazad van, eddig Alonso mindig elso szamu pilota volt csapatjaban. Es ugy altalaban foeselyes, meg Schuminal is eselyesebb. Mostmar van vetelytarsa ugy a csapatban mint az F1-ben egyarant.


----------



## ori (2007 Május 24)

Na, ma a kicsifiúk tobb autot tortek ossze mint a nagyok egész évben


----------



## ori (2007 Május 24)

szombatra nem marad autojuk


----------



## vöry (2007 Május 27)

ori írta:


> szombatra nem marad autojuk




Lám-lám a "kicsi" fiúknak csak voltak rejtett tartalékaik a győzelemhez


----------



## vista (2007 Május 28)

Sziasztok ! 
Jó pilóta alonso kétségtelen. hamiltonra meg rászolt a csapat állítolag...
Monacoban megelőzni egy kétszeres világbajnokot egy ujjoncnak? 
nem csodálkoznék már azon sem, ha hamilton megsértődne a mercire, és átülne mondjuk kimi autojába.


----------



## nolcsi122 (2007 Május 28)

Annyira szurkoltam a múlt héten Kiminek, sajnos nem ért el jó eredményt.
De optimista vagyok...majd legközelebb a dobogó legfelső fokára áll - remélem....


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 29)

nolcsi122 írta:


> Annyira szurkoltam a múlt héten Kiminek, sajnos nem ért el jó eredményt.
> De optimista vagyok...majd legközelebb a dobogó legfelső fokára áll - remélem....


 
Hat szerintem nem hiaba szurkoltal Kimminek. Hiszen ha jol emlekszem hatodik (tehat pontszerzokent) jott be. Azt jelenti, hogy nemcsak valakit hanem valakiket megelozott. Ami pedig a vilag legunalmasabb, legesemenytelenebb palyajan hatalmas eredmeny. Szerintem az F1 hatalamas jovedelmet inkasszalhat Monaco-bol, hogy nem torli ezt a nagydijat, dacolva a kritikakkal. Amit Alonso-t illet, hat regebben valami Ferrari "csapatrendert" kiabalt. Ja, most mas a helyzet.


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Május 29)

vista írta:


> Sziasztok !
> Jó pilóta alonso kétségtelen. hamiltonra meg rászolt a csapat állítolag...
> Monacoban megelőzni egy kétszeres világbajnokot egy ujjoncnak?
> nem csodálkoznék már azon sem, ha hamilton megsértődne a mercire, és átülne mondjuk kimi autojába.


 
Szia,
Ha belegondolsz nincs miert megsertodjon Hamilton. Vegulis, kapott egy jo autot, mindenki rola beszel, tehat a csapatnak sokat koszonhet. Ha ul nyugodtan az autojaban es tovabbra is megbizhatoan jol szerepel, Alonso majd csak lemarad tole. Most a kulombseg meg nem igazan lathato. Valljuk be, barmilyen sportban a Vilagbajnokot (plane a tobbszoroset) "segitik" is. Ha a pontkulombseg 10 folott lesz, akkor mar valoszinuleg Hamilton-t segitik majd. Monte Carlo-rol csak annyit mondhatok, raszoltak vagy sem Hamiltonra, ott nem lehet elozni!!!! Alonso siman, szinte harom kerekkel is fentarthatja elozni vagyo ellenfeleit. Sajnos ez az a palya. Emlekezz Coulthard-ra, aki pimaszul elkopott gumikkal is kepes volt fenntartani a tamadoit.


----------



## Elevator Boy (2007 Május 29)

vöry írta:


> Lám-lám a "kicsi" fiúknak csak voltak rejtett tartalékaik a győzelemhez



Én a Kiminek drukkolok . Hát ő jol elintézte a kocsiját


----------



## lampard (2007 Május 30)

Kimi 8. lett, pontszerző hely, de szerintem nem nagy jövője van már neki, egy régi motoros, Irvine azt nyilatkozta, hogy Kiminek le kellene állnia az ivással, hogy tudjon vezetni és eredményeket elérni, mert ha nem lesz eredményes, nem lesz miből innia.
Mindenesetre keményen fogalmazott, de bizonyára van benne valami.


----------



## Talismans (2007 Június 3)

Vagy rászoltak Hamiltonra, vagy sem, hogy nem előzheti Alonsot. Csak azt nem értem miért akarták megbüntetni a csapatot. Senki nem emlékszik a Ferrari "szép" húzására. Nekik lehetet? Én csak Baricelot sajnáltam.


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Június 3)

Talismans írta:


> Vagy rászoltak Hamiltonra, vagy sem, hogy nem előzheti Alonsot. Csak azt nem értem miért akarták megbüntetni a csapatot. Senki nem emlékszik a Ferrari "szép" húzására. Nekik lehetet? Én csak Baricelot sajnáltam.


 
Hat epp ez az! A Ferrari-t egyszer meg is buntettek kemenyen. Mig a Mercedes-t most nem. Habar, az is igaz, nem engedheti meg a Mercedes csapat, hogy kocakaztassanak elozest egymast kozott a Monte-Carlo-i palyan.


----------



## spyder (2007 Június 6)

Laci Buda írta:


> Szia,
> Ha belegondolsz nincs miert megsertodjon Hamilton. Vegulis, kapott egy jo autot, mindenki rola beszel, tehat a csapatnak sokat koszonhet. Ha ul nyugodtan az autojaban es tovabbra is megbizhatoan jol szerepel, Alonso majd csak lemarad tole. Most a kulombseg meg nem igazan lathato. Valljuk be, barmilyen sportban a Vilagbajnokot (plane a tobbszoroset) "segitik" is. Ha a pontkulombseg 10 folott lesz, akkor mar valoszinuleg Hamilton-t segitik majd. Monte Carlo-rol csak annyit mondhatok, raszoltak vagy sem Hamiltonra, ott nem lehet elozni!!!! Alonso siman, szinte harom kerekkel is fentarthatja elozni vagyo ellenfeleit. Sajnos ez az a palya. Emlekezz Coulthard-ra, aki pimaszul elkopott gumikkal is kepes volt fenntartani a tamadoit.




és emlékezz a tavalyi csodálatosan csodálatos MICHAEL SCHUMACHER-re is aki a boxutcából rajtolva ötödik lett... ezen a monte arloi pályán...
de sajnos már nem láthatjuk! :sad::sad::sad:Ő volt a legnagyobb!!!


----------



## Chicago (2007 Június 6)

Ferrari a bajnok


----------



## limetta (2007 Június 10)

Mai Kanadai Nagydíj kemény...,rég volt ennyi esemény.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Június 10)

Végre egy futam, aminek még az ismétlését is érdemes lenne megnézni


----------



## ori (2007 Június 10)

Hajrá Sato !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:d:d:d


----------



## ori (2007 Június 10)

:d:d:d


----------



## ori (2007 Június 10)

:d


----------



## Sándorka (2007 Június 11)

NOs nekem volt szerencsém látni nem egy F1 versenyt élőbben is
És én 8 éves korom óta imádom a ferrárit.. Szereztem tudtam venniu egy Ferraris cipellőt is.. Majdnem olyat mint amit Schumacher ghord.. 
Nekem manapság már Ralf Schumacher a kedvencem. De mióta megtudtam azt az Ominozus esetett Kimi Raikönennről hogy éjszakánként meztelenül táncol a bárok asztalán mert taj részeg azóta nem szeretem..

Viszont olyan pofikát mint Alonsonak van én is elfogadnák meg jó versenyző is.. De a legjobb mindig is Sato aki akkora bénaságokat tud csinálni néha

Nem tudja valaki hogy a2006 os szezonban ki volt az aki az egyik sikánt átvágva a füvön ment keresztül? Tudom a Palik üvöltzött is hogy nem normális csak nem emlékszem már ki volt..


Valami kisebb csapattol volt.. És nem bírta bevenni a kanyart és átment ott a rázököveken.. Dzó szint levágta a kanyart..


----------



## vöry (2007 Június 11)

ori írta:


> Hajrá Sato !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:d:d:d



Na mi az hűtlenkedünk Mi van Rai-el????? Bízzál benne hátha összekapja magát


----------



## nolcsi122 (2007 Június 11)

Sajnálom Kimit, nem jött össze megint neki a verseny.
Remélem a következő versenyen szerencsésebb lesz számára, ugyanis
az egész családom neki szurkol.:ugras: :ugras: :ugras:


----------



## Spita (2007 Június 12)

Sató ????????????


----------



## corry (2007 Június 12)

*íme....*


----------



## limetta (2007 Június 12)

Sándorka írta:


> Nem tudja valaki hogy a2006 os szezonban ki volt az aki az egyik sikánt átvágva a füvön ment keresztül? Tudom a Palik üvöltzött is hogy nem normális csak nem emlékszem már ki volt..


 
Minden igaz akkor Kubica, amikor a Massa nyert a Brazil díjon.


----------



## vöry (2007 Június 12)

corry írta:


>




Na de corry hogy hogy nem egy festmény????


----------



## corry (2007 Június 13)

vöry írta:


> Na de corry hogy hogy nem egy festmény????


 

Örülök ha segíthetek, azt hiszem még eladó....


----------



## vöry (2007 Június 13)

corry írta:


> Örülök ha segíthetek, azt hiszem még eladó....




Nagyon figyelmes vagy, de ezt inkább hagyom az "igazi" műkedvelőknek. 
Én csak a "giccseket" kedvelem


----------



## vista (2007 Június 15)

vöry írta:


> Nagyon figyelmes vagy, de ezt inkább hagyom az "igazi" műkedvelőknek.
> Én csak a "giccseket" kedvelem


Ez sem rossz


----------



## vista (2007 Június 15)

Éjszakai futam ?


----------



## vista (2007 Június 16)

http://www.visionf1.com/2007_R06_canada.html
Ez nagyon jó


----------



## vista (2007 Június 16)

He he he 
vöry, ezt magyarázhatja Alonso


----------



## vöry (2007 Június 16)

vista írta:


> He he he
> vöry, ezt magyarázhatja Alonso



Nem hinném hogy tartozik Nekem bármiféle magyarázattal


----------



## Sándorka (2007 Június 16)

Jaajj nagyon köszönöm.. Na azt soha nem fogom elfeljteni

Amugy mi magyarok is elmondhatjuk hogy nagyon igazi kommentátoraink vannak:9 nem hiszem hogy képes valaki még úgy kiabálni egy szoros időeredménynél mint Szujó zoltán vagy Palik László)


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Június 17)

Hamilton...jóvan 

Sándorka...Pelik izgalmasan kiabál...csak kár, hogy sokszor idiótaságokat  Mint ma is


----------



## robag72 (2007 Június 21)

Hajrá KIMI


----------



## gutika (2007 Június 24)

Azt meg tudná mondani nekem valaki,h az miért van,h a Raikonnen futotta legutóbb a leggyorsabb kört és mégis a 70-ből 55-körön keresztül csak vánszorgott???

Go! Kimi, Go!


----------



## marga (2007 Június 27)

*Pecaros*

Mondja már valaki meg énnekem hogy milyen a kapás a Tiszában ilyen nagy melegben?


----------



## marga (2007 Június 27)

*Tiszavirágzás*

Ja, és az idén nagyon szép volt a Tisza virágzása Zentánál. Küldenék képet, de nem tudom hogy kell mondja már meg valaki aki ismeri a technikáját ...


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Június 27)

MARGA, kicsit se zavar, hogy az Forma1-es topic?????


----------



## marga (2007 Június 27)

*Tiszavirágzás*

Talán igy jó lesz a fotó


----------



## marga (2007 Június 27)

*Elnézést*

Bocsi, most kezdtük a témát pöccinteni. Egyébként nekem hiányzik az idei mezőnyből Sumi, igy elég traj a dolog, a Raikönen gyerek meg nem igazán motivált, vagy a buli többet ér a számára, vagy kevés a zsozso amit kap a Ferrarinál?


----------



## vista (2007 Június 30)

Sziasztok 
Francia időmérőn Kubica 4. ? 
Gratula neki!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Június 30)

Én is csak lestem, hogy Kubica milyen jól ment 
holnap talán érdekes lesz a dolog végre megint


----------



## orosz miki (2007 Június 30)

helló,és mit szólsz hamiltonhoz


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Július 1)

Hamilton is jó...de én akkor is Barrichellot szeretem


----------



## mis (2007 Július 1)

de mondja már meg valaki ki nyeri a futamot?
Nem láthattam az időmérőt, és bár barichello-t csipem (puszi, nem miattad), de én *massa*-ra tippelek............
lehet folytatni.....


----------



## böbike (2007 Július 1)

drága mis 
a megfejtés fent van a neten


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Július 1)

Mivel most van a futam élőben, még senki nem tudja, ki fog nyerni ;-)
Mis, tapadj a tévére és lesd meg, ki lesz a befutó


----------



## mis (2007 Július 1)

kedves böbike, köszike, ez azt jelenti vége van a utamnak? Bugyuta kérdésem azért van, mert tegnep este jöttünk haza, egy hétigse TV se rádió se semmi nem volt a közelünkben.....
akkor nézem a netet.........
köszike a kedves soraidat


----------



## mis (2007 Július 1)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Mivel most van a futam élőben, még senki nem tudja, ki fog nyerni ;-)
> Mis, tapadj a tévére és lesd meg, ki lesz a befutó


 
ez egy picit érthetöbb volt.......kiss puszi

menek.....


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Július 2)

mis írta:


> ez egy picit érthetöbb volt.......kiss puszi
> 
> menek.....


Remélem, tetszett
Érdekes volt...bár, láttam más jobbat is 
Remélem, azért nem húznak el megint a ferrárik, mert az unalmas futamokból pár éve már elég volt


----------



## mis (2007 Július 2)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Remélem, tetszett
> Érdekes volt...bár, láttam más jobbat is
> Remélem, azért nem húznak el megint a ferrárik, mert az unalmas futamokból pár éve már elég volt


 
Ebben az évben ez volt az első és egyben az utolsó futam amit láttam. 
A végeredményt +tudom valamelyik csatornán................
Idáig tartott az érdeklödésem..........


----------



## csapa9 (2007 Július 2)

Én a Ferrarinak szurkolok, és mind a két pilóta szimpatikus, ezért örültem a győzelmüknek. Megjegyezném, hogy ennél szokott sokkal izgalmasabb is lenni a futam. Én persze most is izgultam azon, hogy Alonsot tartsák már fel egy kicsit!


----------



## orosz miki (2007 Július 3)

Végre hetek óta valamit mutatot már raikönen is magából ,kezd visszatérni a versenyzéshez.


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Július 3)

csapa9 írta:


> Én a Ferrarinak szurkolok, és mind a két pilóta szimpatikus, ezért örültem a győzelmüknek. Megjegyezném, hogy ennél szokott sokkal izgalmasabb is lenni a futam. Én persze most is izgultam azon, hogy Alonsot tartsák már fel egy kicsit!


 
Hat szep is volt nezni ahogy fenntartottak  .


----------



## vista (2007 Július 5)

Sziasztok F1 rajongók! 
Egy kis csemege!!!  Mindenkinek melegen ajánlom, hogy szánjon rá néhány percet, hogy ezt a felejthetetlen futamösszefoglalót megnézze. Remélem mindnyájatok"nak örömet szereztem vele. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6ofdXDykqw


----------



## csapa9 (2007 Július 5)

Köszi Vista, ez tényleg szuper.


----------



## vista (2007 Július 6)

csapa9 írta:


> Köszi Vista, ez tényleg szuper.


No problem


----------



## corry (2007 Július 6)

*A hétvége első sajtókonferenciáján csütörtökön*





​


----------



## gutika (2007 Július 10)

Kimi Raikonnen: MagnyCours, Silverstone - papírforma 
Go Kimi! Go!


----------



## xray6 (2007 Július 17)

remélem valamelyik ferrari pilóta fog nyerni sőt az lenne a legjobb ha kettős ferrari győzelem lenne a kövi futamon
hajrá ferrari!!!!


----------



## xray6 (2007 Július 17)

bár mióta schumi elment kicsit mintha visszaesett volna a ferrari teljesítménye
de remélem belehúznak 
az utóbbi futamok valamit mutatnak ami naon jóóóó


----------



## Mónika91 (2007 Július 22)

A Ferrarinak szurkolok. Imádom Kimit. 
Nem szeretem Hamiltont, de jó lenne (lesz) ha a Magyarországon versenyez majd. Izgalmasabb lesz a verseny.


----------



## Mónika91 (2007 Július 22)

*Kimi*

Felteszek egy pár képet Kimiről.


----------



## Mónika91 (2007 Július 22)

ismét


----------



## Mónika91 (2007 Július 22)

és egy utolsó


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Július 22)

Mekkora volt ma Alonso..hihetetlen egy hapsi!


----------



## mis (2007 Július 22)

Nem hittem volna, hogy az utolsó körökben ennyire megtudta közelíteni Massa-t és az előzése az brilliáns volt


----------



## ottó72 (2007 Július 24)

Bocsánat nem találom az elejét, miért tartunk2003-nál?


----------



## ottó72 (2007 Július 24)

Biztos mindenki nevet rajtam, de megtaláltam.


----------



## ottó72 (2007 Július 24)

Hát azért komoly különbség volt a két autó között. Nem volt ez az előzés annyira kiéllezett.


----------



## ottó72 (2007 Július 24)

Most én is bár régi kedvencem a williams istállót sem felejtettem el. Hamiltont én sem kedvelem, és Alonsot se, Kiminek szurkolk, de kár , hogy a szerencse nincs mellette, sőt...


----------



## gutika (2007 Július 24)

Én elfogolt vagyok Kimi iránt, de azt megmondaná valaki,h az első kör után miért nem ő kapta meg az eső gumit az elsőhelyről és miért a Massa, aki csak utána jött???
Az ilyen dolgokat sohase fogom megérteni...

GO KIMI! GO!


----------



## bassman (2007 Július 24)

gutika írta:


> Én elfogolt vagyok Kimi iránt, de azt megmondaná valaki,h az első kör után miért nem ő kapta meg az eső gumit az elsőhelyről és miért a Massa, aki csak utána jött???
> Az ilyen dolgokat sohase fogom megérteni...
> 
> GO KIMI! GO!



Nem vagyok biztos benne, de mint ha valami olyat nyilatkozott volna, hogy megcsúszott, és azért volt kénytelem még egy kört menni.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Július 24)

gutika írta:


> Én elfogolt vagyok Kimi iránt, de azt megmondaná valaki,h az első kör után miért nem ő kapta meg az eső gumit az elsőhelyről és miért a Massa, aki csak utána jött???
> Az ilyen dolgokat sohase fogom megérteni...
> 
> GO KIMI! GO!


Szerintem max Jean Todt tud erre Neked válaszolni...


----------



## ottó72 (2007 Július 25)

Egyetértek, Sajnos utólag mindegy lett volna.


----------



## ottó72 (2007 Július 25)

Igen ez is lehet, láttam valamit én is.


----------



## ottó72 (2007 Július 25)

Sumachert megnéztem volna ezek között a körülmények között, és azt is , hohy előzi meg Alonsó. Lassn már nem bírom elviselni Pallik kommentárját.


----------



## Mónika91 (2007 Július 26)

Sajnálom, hogy Kimi kiesett a német nagydíjon. De nagyon jó verseny volt. Kicsit keveredtek. És nem ér, hogy Massának és Alonsónak jól jött ki az esős idő míg Kiminek nem. 
A magyar nagydíjat nem fogom látni. Pedig sok fog azon múlni.


----------



## bassman (2007 Július 27)

No és mit szoltok az FIA Motorsport Világtanács döntéséhez kémkedés ügyben?


----------



## Mr.Oizo (2007 Július 28)

Pénz beszél,kutya ugat.Óriási szarkeverés folyik a háttérben,már elnézést 
Az FIA-nél is le lehet fizetni akárkit.Egyetlen tiszta sport nincs már,lásd Tour de France.


----------



## bassman (2007 Július 29)

Mr.Oizo írta:


> Pénz beszél,kutya ugat.Óriási szarkeverés folyik a háttérben,már elnézést
> Az FIA-nél is le lehet fizetni akárkit.Egyetlen tiszta sport nincs már,lásd Tour de France.


Igen ez így van sajnos. Az a disznóság, hogy én mint néző, lerágom a körmöm, és szurkolok x.y. versenyzőnek, közben meg Mr.Üzletember már rrég lezsírozta, aa VB kimenetelét. 
Tényleg olyan mint a Tour. Rasmussennek indulni sem lett volna szabad, ha egyszer nem jelent meg a vizsgálaton.
És még akkor jól is járt, lásd magy atléták az olimpián.....


----------



## bassman (2007 Július 29)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Szerintem max Jean Todt tud erre Neked válaszolni...


Ma a forma1 magazinban Kimi is nyilatkozta, hogy úgy csúszott meg a kijáratban, hogy kénytelen volt még egy kört menni. Most hogy újra mutatták a jelenetet tényleg látszott is.


----------



## gutika (2007 Augusztus 2)

A kém botrányról csak annyit, hogy az tényleg elég érdekes,h megállapítják a McLaren bünösségét és nem szankcionálják...

De nem ezen fog múlni a VB kimenetele, hiszen az elmúlt 3 futamon bebizonyosodott,h a Ferrarik a legerősebbek a mezőnyben. Nem szabad többet hibáznia Raikonnennek és akkor sima a dolog!!!


----------



## gutika (2007 Augusztus 2)

Go Kimi! GO!
Veled leszünk ezen a hétvégén is!


----------



## bassman (2007 Augusztus 2)

Az én kedvencem mondjuk nem ebből a két csapatból való, mégis azt mondom, mocskos dolog ez az ügy. Ha egy kisebb csapat követi el ugyanezt, akkor biztos nem marad el a bünti. Ahogy olvasom, most meg méf a Dennis védi Stepney-t, mondván, hogy azért szólt nekik a fenéklemezről, annakidején, mert bántotta a szabálytalanság. Röhely, még majd a Meki lesz az F1 FBI-ja


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 5)

Nah, remélem a fanatikus Hamilton rajongók picit jobban megismerték a hétvégén a kis favoritot 
Nálam a srác elásta magát nagyon mélyre...:evil:
Hajrá Barrichello, de ha nem Ő, akkor legalább Alonso vagy Kimi


----------



## mogorva (2007 Augusztus 6)

Sziasztok!Szeretem az F-1-t,de ami mostanában folyik az szomorú!


----------



## gutika (2007 Augusztus 6)

Az időmérő közben azt hittem,h Alonso egy igazi köcsög, mert így akar világbajnok lenni... de miután megtudtam,h ő "csak" "visszaütött", így most inkáb faszagyereknek tartom  pedig nem szeretem, nagyon nem!


----------



## ori (2007 Augusztus 6)

na nekem eddig se volt a szívem csücske ez a hami gyerek, de ez után még annyira sem
kimi drukker vagyok, de kénytelen vagyok azt mondani az eroviszonyok láttán hogy megint alonso lesz a bajnok és ezután a hétvége után szívbol kívánom neki hami val szemben
kis köcsög, ezek után gondolom hogy az o autoja fog elromlani mert szerintem a ronnis gyerek se akar hulyét csinálni magábol


----------



## big bb (2007 Augusztus 8)

gokimigo iceman forever


----------



## gutika (2007 Augusztus 9)

Én is csak abban bízom,h most megbütykölik az autóikat...


----------



## sipkaland (2007 Augusztus 10)

Én úgy érzem a McLaren eláshatja magát csapatostól, pilótástól. Mondhatjuk, hogy nem esik messze az alma a fájától. A Mclaren csapata kémkedik, a pilóták meg mondjuk ki bátran, parasztkodnak. De hogy ezt egymással teszik, az valami hihetetlen. Én nem kívánok mást ezek után, csak hogy a Ferrari nyerje mindkét pontversenyt.


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

Kimi For President!!!!!!!!


----------



## nappal (2007 Augusztus 11)

sipkaland írta:


> Én úgy érzem a McLaren eláshatja magát csapatostól, pilótástól. Mondhatjuk, hogy nem esik messze az alma a fájától. A Mclaren csapata kémkedik, a pilóták meg mondjuk ki bátran, parasztkodnak. De hogy ezt egymással teszik, az valami hihetetlen. Én nem kívánok mást ezek után, csak hogy a Ferrari nyerje mindkét pontversenyt.



Én valami kissebb csapatnak jobban örülnék, bár annak nem túl sok az esélye


----------



## zxcvb (2007 Augusztus 19)

Alonso nélkül hol a RENAULT??? Messze a láthatáron.


----------



## gutika (2007 Augusztus 20)

Buttonnal és Barichelloval hol van a Honda??? A második csapatuknak több pontja van mint nekik...


----------



## Koroknay bela (2007 Augusztus 21)

zxcvb írta:


> Alonso nélkül hol a RENAULT??? Messze a láthatáron.


Hát nem tudom, de nem vagyok biztos benne, hogy Alonso hiánya az egyetlen oka, hogy idén gyengébben muzsikál a Renault. Azt sem gondolom, hogy Button, vagy Barrichello miatt nem jó a honda.
Szerintem egyszerüen nem sikerült nekik az idei kocsi.


----------



## bassman (2007 Augusztus 21)

*Ezt ma találtam elég hihető*
*--------------------------------------*
*A csapatok számos sajtóközleményt adnak ki egy Formula-1-es évad során. A versenyhétvégéken gyakran előfordul, hogy több csapat (illetve versenyző) ugyanúgy vélekedik. A Red Bull sajtómunkatársai ezúttal a 'sablon-szövegek' valós jelentéstartamát tették közre.fficeffice" /><O></O>*
*<O> </O>*
*Nem tervezzük, hogy a közeljövőben lecseréljük valamely versenyzőnket.<O></O>*
*Jelentése:**"A tervek szerint, hétfőn a verseny után lecseréljük az egyik versenyzőnket."<O></O>*
*<O> </O>*
*Az autó egy elektronikai hiba miatt nem ért be a célba.<O></O>*
*Jelentése:** "A motor beragadt. A dugattyú a dugattyúrúddal együtt a motorblokk oldalához csapódott, és szétszakította a kábeldzsungelt, ami elektronikus meghibásodáshoz vezetett." A partnercsapatok esetében a motorhiba szóba sem jöhet.*
*<O></O>*
*Nem tudjuk a vetélytársak milyen üzemanyagmennyiséggel mentek az időmérőn.<O></O>*
*Jelentése:** "Nehézségekkel küzdünk, mert lassabbak vagyunk, mint a többiek. Még rosszabb: Sokkal, de sokkal lassabbak vagyunk mint ők, ugyanis ők tíz körrel többet futhatnak a rajttól az első boxkiállásig."<O></O>*
*<O> </O>*
*Versenybeállításokkal az autó gyors. A futamon jó szereplésre számítunk.<O></O>*
*Jelentése:** "Az autónk egyszerűen lassú, de mivel a középmezőnyben esélyünk sincs az előzésre, a verseny után azt állíthatjuk, hogy az autónk versenyképes volt – és senki sem tud rajtakapni a hazugságon."<O></O>*
*<O> </O>*
*Tudjuk, hogy az ilyen pályákon az autónk nem versenyképes.<O></O>*
*Jelentése: **"Az autónk nem megy az olyan aszfaltozott helyszíneken, amelynek a vonalvezetése egyenesekből és kanyarokból áll."<O></O>*
*<O> </O>*
*Jó a kapcsolatom a csapattársammal.<O></O>*
*Ez azt jelenti:** "Gyorsabb vagyok, mint a csapattársam."<O></O>*
*<O> </O>*
*Jó munkakapcsolatban állok a csapattársammal.<O></O>*
*Jelentése:** "Utálom a csapattársamat. Nem tudja a szerelők nevét és alig tesztel. Amikor felbukkan és beül az autóba, gyorsabb mint én. És a barátnője is csinosabb."<O></O>*
*<O></O>*
*Nehéz első edzési nap volt, amely során az egyensúllyal küszködtünk. Az abroncsokat nem sikerült összehasonlítani.<O></O>*
*Jelentése:** "Az autó úgy viselkedik, mint egy zavart csacsi. Csak a bankszámlám kiegyensúlyozott. Ami az abroncsválasztást illeti, az este a hotelben pénzfeldobással döntjük el."<O></O>*
*<O> </O>*
*Jövőre rendszeresen harcba szállhatunk a győzelemért.<O></O>*
*Jelentése: **"Egy évvel ezelőtt is ezt mondtuk. De reméljük, hogy senki nem veszi észre, hogy ismételjük önmagunkat."<O></O>*
*<O> </O>*
*"Természetesen ezek a sajtóközlemények nem a Red Bulltól vagy a Toro Rossotól származnak, ugyanis azok őszinték, tisztességesek és valóságosak."<O></O>*
*<O> </O>*


----------



## gutika (2007 Augusztus 21)

Koroknay bela írta:


> Hát nem tudom, de nem vagyok biztos benne, hogy Alonso hiánya az egyetlen oka, hogy idén gyengébben muzsikál a Renault. Azt sem gondolom, hogy Button, vagy Barrichello miatt nem jó a honda.
> Szerintem egyszerüen nem sikerült nekik az idei kocsi.


 


Ezzel én is egyet értek!!! :777: 
Sőt itt látszik,h az autóilóta arány 90:10% körül lehet...


----------



## Peti198622 (2007 Augusztus 21)

Az autó-pilóta arány sztem 70-30, olyan kimagasló pilóták, mint pld. Michael Scumacher esetén pedig 60-40, mert a pilóta képességei és érzékei fontosak, pld hogy mennyire képes eltalálni a beállításokat.


----------



## gutika (2007 Augusztus 21)

Peti198622 írta:


> Az autó-pilóta arány sztem 70-30, olyan kimagasló pilóták, mint pld. Michael Scumacher esetén pedig 60-40, mert a pilóta képességei és érzékei fontosak, pld hogy mennyire képes eltalálni a beállításokat.


 

Tavaly és tavalyelőtt hol volt a Schumi a gyengébb Ferrarival???
Pedig ő aztán isten volt... (már akinek az volt)


----------



## Peti198622 (2007 Augusztus 21)

gutika írta:


> Tavaly és tavalyelőtt hol volt a Schumi a gyengébb Ferrarival???
> Pedig ő aztán isten volt... (már akinek az volt)


Ott is 60% az autó, ezt írtam előbb is, tehát hiába a legnagyobb Schumi, ha gyenge az autó, de kisebb az autó százaléka, tehát kisebb hibákat kihozhat a pilóta nagysága, olyan 10%-ot. A Ferrari sajnos jóval gyengébb volt. Tavalyelőtt főleg, tavaly Schumi versenyben volt, a gyengébb autóval is.


----------



## gutika (2007 Augusztus 24)

*TÖRÖK NAGYDÍJ. A finn pilóta több mint 1,2 másodpercet vert a két McLarenre, de Hamiltonnak gondjai voltak az autójával*

*Kimi Räikkönen volt a leggyorsabb az első isztambuli gyakorláson*

A két Ferrari volt a leggyorsabb a Formula–1-es Török Nagydíj első szabadedzésén, közülük is Kimi Räikkönen zárta az első helyen a tréninget. A pontverseny harmadik helyén álló finn pilóta négy tized másodperccel volt gyorsabb Felipa Massánál. A két McLaren-versenyző, Fernando Alonso és Lewis Hamilton a harmadik és a negyedik időt autózta.

Go KIMI! Go!


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Augusztus 24)

Vasarnapig meg sokat valtozik a helyzet. A torok palya eleg gyors, de azert a tavaly nem hemzsegtek az elozesek. Inkabb ki sem megyek, Tv-n erdekesebb. :smile:. Es persze, Hajra Kimmi/Massa/Hamilton.


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Augusztus 25)

a vegen, megiscsak kimentem a palyara, mert ugye, a F1 csak F1. Jonak igerkezik, de azert, ha valahogy van lehetosegetek, figyeljetek a GP2-re. Pimaszul latvanyos, ugy altalaban, de itt, Torok palyan, meg erdekesebb. A GP2-bol indult sok jo pilota, Hamilton, Heidfeld, Niko Rosberg stb.


----------



## gutika (2007 Augusztus 27)

Kimi bácsi megmutatta a végén, h mi a frankó...
Kár,h az időmérőn elaludt


----------



## hmaca (2007 Augusztus 27)

gutika írta:


> Kimi bácsi megmutatta a végén, h mi a frankó...
> Kár,h az időmérőn elaludt


alacsony volt a vérnyomása Van ilyen


----------



## makraattila (2007 Augusztus 27)

Elég uncsi lett az Török-nagydíj is!Mindig úgy ülök le a TV elé hátha lesz valami jó kis előzés, küzdelem, párpaj!De sajna ez megint elmaradt!

Hajrá Hamilton!


----------



## heni0808 (2007 Augusztus 28)

Örülök a Ferrari kettős sikerének, remélem ez a sorozat nem szakad meg.


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Augusztus 29)

makraattila írta:


> Elég uncsi lett az Török-nagydíj is!Mindig úgy ülök le a TV elé hátha lesz valami jó kis előzés, küzdelem, párpaj!De sajna ez megint elmaradt!
> 
> Hajrá Hamilton!


 
Te, ezt en is irhattam volna, szo szerint. :smile: Sajnos tenyleg nincs mar elozes a F1-ben. Pedig szep ara van egy jegynek. :sad:


----------



## makraattila (2007 Augusztus 29)

Szóval én az első Magyar-nagydíj óta szinte mindig megnézem a Forma1-et!De sajna azt kell mondanom, hogy például a Moto GP (nemcsak Talmácsi miatt) számomra már sokkal élvezetesebb program mint az F1!

De azért HAJRÁ Hamilton!


----------



## gutika (2007 Szeptember 11)

Kimi bácsiéknak nagyon össze kell kapniuk magukat, mert ez a Mclaren fölény elég megalázó volt Monzában...
Go Kimi! Go!


----------



## cibi21 (2007 Szeptember 14)

Botrany a botrany hatan


----------



## pitypang26 (2007 Szeptember 18)

Mindegy milyen büntetést kapnak a McLarenesek,mert ha győznek sokan azt gondolják,hogy csaltak és így könnyű nyerni.


----------



## gutika (2007 Szeptember 24)

pitypang26 írta:


> Mindegy milyen büntetést kapnak a McLarenesek,mert ha győznek sokan azt gondolják,hogy csaltak és így könnyű nyerni.


 

De nem fognak nyerni, mert Kimi papa megismétli azt amit Spa-ban csinált


----------



## Csabius (2007 Október 3)

Schumi... szinte "unalmas" volt, ahogy az utolsó pár vilagbajnoki címét megszerezte. Jött, és általában nyert, nagyon nem volt kivel harcolnia a technikán kívül, nem üldözte senki, nem nagyon előzött. Éppen ezért, mert ennyire "könnyen" ment neki, szokták elfelejteni, hogy valószínűleg azért volt ennyire "unalmas" a versenye, mert ennyivel jobb volt a többieknél! Nézzétek meg a jelenlegi felálást, 4-en tépik magukat a vlágbajnoki címért, és nem lehet azt mondani, hogy valaki egyértelműen jobb. És a 4-ből 3-at a Schumi bizony néha gyatrább technikával is megvert. Emlékezzetek Franz Beckenbauer vagy Alber Flóri játékára: őket se szerették, mégis ők voltak a legjobbak!


----------



## isty (2007 Október 3)

Szamomra Schumi volt a legnagyobb es az is marad,na persze meg a voros lovak"Ferrari For Ever".Szeretem a voroseket(a fociban is),de felre ne ertsetek azt az otagut ,pfuj azt soha.
Most Hamilton robbant be(ugyes),de gondolom jovore jobban osszeszedik magukat Kimiek es kovetik a "Schumi hagyomanyt".
Az igaz,hogy a konstruktor cim az idenre megvan,azonban ha a Mc Larenes pilotakat is buntettek volna.....bejott volna ujbol minden a Ferrarinak.
Kerdem en,ha esetleg ez egy alacsonyabb szintu istalonal tortenik,talan pilotastol kizartak volna oket.
Azonban a cirkusz lo nelkul...


----------



## ziGiStaR (2007 Október 3)

erdekes dolog ez a mclaren balhe... az hogy megtortent az egy dolog, az hogy kiderul az meg kinos  de ha a csapatrol elveszik a pontokat mert szabajtalanok voltak es kizarjak oket, akkor kerdezem en, hogy lehet hogy a ket pilota aki a "csalo" csapat autoival szerzett egy csomo pontot, megtartja pontjait...

remelem hamiltonnak sikerul elvenni alonsotol a vbajnoki cimet, alonsot egyaltalan nembirom, egy bekepzelt pokhendi alak 

jaa, ezt csak ugy irtam, en igy gondolom


----------



## Csabius (2007 Október 6)

Na, kiváncsi leszek a holnapi derbire! Érdekes párosítás indul Kínában az első sorból! Hajrá Kimi, de nagyon becsülöm ezt a Hamilton gyereket!


----------



## isty (2007 Október 6)

Igen,hajra Kimi es hajra Massa,azonban a "Hamilton gyerek" szerintem mar 99%,hogy megnyerte az idei vb cimet.Igaz amit a csapat elmuvelt az egy kicsit nem volt sportszeru,de szerencse nem Alonso all az elen.Ezt csunya dolog kimondanom,de szivembol utalom.
Holnap izgalmas lesz a start es remelem ,hogy Ferrari gyozelem lesz.


----------



## jeancorse (2007 Október 7)

isty írta:


> Igen,hajra Kimi es hajra Massa,azonban a "Hamilton gyerek" szerintem mar 99%,hogy megnyerte az idei vb cimet.Igaz amit a csapat elmuvelt az egy kicsit nem volt sportszeru,de szerencse nem Alonso all az elen.Ezt csunya dolog kimondanom,de szivembol utalom.
> Holnap izgalmas lesz a start es remelem ,hogy Ferrari gyozelem lesz.


 
Hááát valóra vált a kívánságod, Kimi nyert! Alig várom a brazil futamot!


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Október 7)

Hajrá Hamilton, Hajrá Kimi! Alonsó megnyilvánulásait utálom, neki nem szurkolok.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Október 7)

hajrá Alonso, vagy bárki, csak ne az az elszállt Hamilton 
Végre egy olyan szezon, amikor az utolsó pillanatban fog minden eldőlni  Minden évben így kéne


----------



## isty (2007 Október 7)

jeancorse írta:


> Hááát valóra vált a kívánságod, Kimi nyert! Alig várom a brazil futamot!


 
Nem mindig jon be ,de most oromomre osszejott a "lovaknak".Nagyon izgalmas lesz a brazil nagydij es a 99%-rol lejovok 60-ra.Egy jo start es egy izgalmas utkozes sokat valtoztathat majd a vegso allason.
Sok sikert Kiminek es a Ferrarinak!!!!!!


----------



## Fiona1 (2007 Október 8)

Puszedliufo írta:


> hajrá Alonso, vagy bárki, csak ne az az elszállt Hamilton
> Végre egy olyan szezon, amikor az utolsó pillanatban fog minden eldőlni  Minden évben így kéne


 
Az a bárki más már csak KIMI lehet :-D


----------



## szity (2007 Október 8)

Hát érdekesen alakult a tegnapi verseny... miután a "Hamilton gyerek" kiesett. Így még minden nyitoot a az ez évi F1 versenyben. Ettol fuggetelenul, jajrá Fiscó


----------



## Szirmocska (2007 Október 8)

Hajrá Ferrari!!! Bár még Hamilton is jobb, mint Alonso. Ha nem is nyer Kimi megéri, hogy láthatom Alonso savanyú ábrázatát, amikor Louis átveszi a díjjat


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Október 8)

Puszedliufo írta:


> hajrá Alonso, vagy bárki, csak ne az az elszállt Hamilton
> Végre egy olyan szezon, amikor az utolsó pillanatban fog minden eldőlni  Minden évben így kéne


 
Szia Ufoka. Sajnos Barichelo-d autoja iden nagyon gyenge. Nem is ertem. Az, hogy az utolso versenyen harom vilagbajnok jelolt is van, nem semmi. Orulok a jo kis esonek, mint Jappan- es Kina-ban, igy tenyleg jo versenyt lathattunk.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Október 8)

Laci Buda írta:


> Szia Ufoka. Sajnos Barichelo-d autoja iden nagyon gyenge. Nem is ertem. Az, hogy az utolso versenyen harom vilagbajnok jelolt is van, nem semmi. Orulok a jo kis esonek, mint Jappan- es Kina-ban, igy tenyleg jo versenyt lathattunk.


Én is sajnálom Barrit...remélem, jövőre ütőképesebbek lesznek a kisebb csapatok autói is, hogy kiélezettebb legyen a verseny az első helyekért is, ne csak a 6-tól lefelé 
Az eső viszont tényleg szuper volt  Imádom az esős futamokat


----------



## Neuhauser (2007 Október 8)

Az a Honda szerintem jövőre is csak a Super Agurikkal lesz versenyben...sajnos.


----------



## Neuhauser (2007 Október 13)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Az eső viszont tényleg szuper volt  Imádom az esős futamokat



Hááát azért erről kérdezd meg a pilótákat is... nem lehet olyan happy amikor a nyakadba spriccelnek néhány száz liter vizet és nem látod a pályát és mellesleg 250-nel mész...:mrgreen:


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Október 13)

Neuhauser írta:


> Hááát azért erről kérdezd meg a pilótákat is... nem lehet olyan happy amikor a nyakadba spriccelnek néhány száz liter vizet és nem látod a pályát és mellesleg 250-nel mész...:mrgreen:


Én gyalog szoktam megázni...és nekem semmit nem fizetnek érte, nem ám dollármilliókat 
Valamit valamiért...


----------



## Neuhauser (2007 Október 13)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Én gyalog szoktam megázni...és nekem semmit nem fizetnek érte, nem ám dollármilliókat
> Valamit valamiért...



Viszont gyalog nem viszed vásárra a bőrödet...de tulajdonképpen igazad van.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Október 13)

Neuhauser írta:


> Viszont gyalog nem viszed vásárra a bőrödet...de tulajdonképpen igazad van.


Dehogynem  Tüdőgyulladás aztán kampec  Ők jobban védve vannak, mint én 
De köszönöm az igazadást ;-)


----------



## Neuhauser (2007 Október 13)

Szívesen ))


----------



## klbodza (2007 Október 19)

És akkor ki kinek drukkol a hétvégén?
Kezdem én : Alonsonak


----------



## Csabius (2007 Október 19)

Raikonnen!!!!


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Október 19)

Hamiltonnak, Kiminek.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Október 20)

Barrichello  
Egyébként egyértelműen Alonso...aztán Kimi  Csak ne Hamilton 
Alonso hajrá!


----------



## ankamar (2007 Október 20)

Alonso!


----------



## szundi53 (2007 Október 20)

Hamilton !
Ha nem száll el magától, nagy sztár lehet belőle.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Október 20)

szundi53 írta:


> Hamilton !
> Ha nem száll el magától, nagy sztár lehet belőle.


Már elszállt szerintem


----------



## gutika (2007 Október 21)

Csakis Kiminek!!!
Le fogja alázni a mezőnyt...
Ha a Hamiltonnak van esze, a rajtnál elengedi a Kimit és behozza magát a 3. helyre és azzal világbajnok!!! De jön Alonso és kilökik egymást 

GO KIMI! GO!


----------



## Connt (2007 Október 21)

*Csakis Alonso*

bár tom, h esélye nem sok lesz, de rem minden úgy alakul ahogy kell


----------



## gutika (2007 Október 21)

gutika írta:


> Csakis Kiminek!!!
> Le fogja alázni a mezőnyt...
> Ha a Hamiltonnak van esze, a rajtnál elengedi a Kimit és behozza magát a 3. helyre és azzal világbajnok!!! De jön Alonso és kilökik egymást
> 
> GO KIMI! GO!





Asszem igazam lett!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mrgreen:

KIMI RAIKONNEN a 2007. év világbajnoka!!!
...nagyon rég vártam erre!


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Október 21)

*Bravo Kimmi*

Mondtam en: Aki a piat szereti az rossz ember nem lehet! :smile: Gratula Kimmi-nek. Nagyot alakitott.

Ufoka: Sajnalom Barichello-t. Sajnos egy pontot sem szerzett iden. Meg a hazai futaman is felrobbant a motorja. Pimaszul pitti a Honda auto iden. :sad:


----------



## alex53 (2007 Október 21)

Bravo Kimmi.
Ha nem is látványos, de érdekes futam volt. A technikai sportok kiszámithatatlanságával.


----------



## zsoltk (2007 Október 22)

Kimi Räikkönen éljen neki szurkoltam, bár izgulni lehetett Hamiltonéert hogy valyon hanyadiknak ér be


----------



## szity (2007 Október 22)

Én Kiminek drukkoltam, és orulok hogy nyert, mert nagyon sok munka van mogotte, de valahogy a sors eddig mindig beleszolt (tecnika, stb... ) N agondolom, hogy torok az éjjel nem maradt szárazon..


----------



## gutika (2007 Október 22)

Egy valamit még kifelejtettem:
A Ferrari két sikertelen év után kirugta a gyengébb pilótáját, leigazolta Kimit és újra ott van a csúcson...


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Október 22)

Szomorúan olvastam, hogy még mindig nem ért véget a küzdelem...


----------



## szity (2007 Október 22)

Zsófi19 írta:


> Szomorúan olvastam, hogy még mindig nem ért véget a küzdelem...


 
Ezt nem értem, milyen kuzdelem?


----------



## szundi53 (2007 Október 22)

szity írta:


> Ezt nem értem, milyen kuzdelem?


zöld asztalnál dől el a világbajnoki cím:
"Az FIA ellenőrei a futam után megállapították, a BMW és a Williams által használt üzemanyagok hőmérséklete nem felelt meg a szabályoknak."
A McLaren óvott, s ha elfogadják, a kizárások miatt(BMW és Williams) Hamilton a 4. és Ő a világbajnok. Dőntésre akár heteig várhatunk.


----------



## Laci Buda (2007 Október 22)

szity írta:


> Én Kiminek drukkoltam, és orulok hogy nyert, mert nagyon sok munka van mogotte, de valahogy a sors eddig mindig beleszolt (tecnika, stb... ) N agondolom, hogy torok az éjjel nem maradt szárazon..


 

Persze, hogy nem. Milyen unneples lett volna pia nelkul?
Kulonben, Kimmire csak akkor kezdte szibembe noni magat, amikor valamelyik megszolta, hogy nagy pilota volna, ha nem lenne rabja a pianak.


----------



## isty (2007 Október 22)

szundi53 írta:


> zöld asztalnál dől el a világbajnoki cím:
> "Az FIA ellenőrei a futam után megállapították, a BMW és a Williams által használt üzemanyagok hőmérséklete nem felelt meg a szabályoknak."
> A McLaren óvott, s ha elfogadják, a kizárások miatt(BMW és Williams) Hamilton a 4. és Ő a világbajnok. Dőntésre akár heteig várhatunk.


 

Ezt meg nem hallottam, de ha igaz volna pofajuk ezt csinalni a Mc Lareneseknek.Oruljenek hogy nem zartak ki pereputtyostol eggyutt oket es meg van pofajuk...Felhaborito, ez mar nem sportszeruseg.Nyertek volna meg a futamot es akkor szovegeljenek.Nekem barmi is tortenik ugy is Kimi a bajnok ,o es a Ferrari a legjobb!!!!


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Október 22)

szity írta:


> Ezt nem értem, milyen kuzdelem?


 
Erről beszéltem:
http://www.vezess.hu/forma1/megsem_r_ikkonen_vilagbajnok/11893/

Egész évben szurkoltam az újonc Hamiltonnak, de azt nem szeretném, ha Kimitől elvennék a vb-i címet...


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Október 22)

Zsófi, csak a BMW-t és a nemtommelyik csapatot vizsgálják 
Kimi a bajnok és ezt nem fogják elvenni tőle...csak ha balhéznak, akkor kicsit tovább beszélnek az idei szezonról


----------



## alex53 (2007 Október 22)

Bosszantó, ha valami nem a pályán dől el. Utólag jó döntés, már nem születhet. Ha a vétkes csapatokat nem büntetik, helytelen, hisz előnyösebb feltételekkel versenyeztek. Ha büntetik, és így Hamilton a világbajnok, az a sors igazságtalansága.


----------



## gutika (2007 Október 27)

No Para! Ilyenért nem fogják elvenni a aranyat Kimi bácsitól...!
Ha kizárják a Williamset és a BMW-t(persze nem fogják), akkor még azt is megtehetik, hogy csak apontjaikat veszik el és Hamilton marad a 7.!!!


----------



## serabalazs (2007 November 2)

Remélem. hogy csak a pontokat veszik el a csapatoktól a versenyzők megkapják a nekik járó pontot hisz megkűzdöttek érte és kimi marad a vb bajnok.


----------



## krataia (2007 November 2)

Kimi megérdemelten győzött


----------



## Freemy (2007 November 15)

Az idei Forma 1-es évad az utóbbi évek legjobbja volt! Rég láttam ekkora küzdelmet pilóták között, hogy az utolsó futamra maradjon a döntés, pláne 3 pilóta között!
Fantasztikus volt, remélem, hogy a következő szezon se lesz rosszabb!


----------



## Csajszika0925 (2007 November 19)

Szerintem a következő szezon sokkal érdekesebb lesz, mert nem lesz kipörgésgátló.


----------



## Csajszika0925 (2007 November 19)

Kinek szurkoltok?


----------



## lampard (2007 November 19)

Massának


----------



## Csajszika0925 (2007 November 20)

Én is Massának szurkolok. Örülök, hogy van itt valaki aki rajtam kívül neki szurkol. Mióta szurkolsz neki?


----------



## lampard (2007 November 23)

Mióta Michael Schumacher visszavonult, előtte is szimpatikus volt Massa, de M. S. után ő lett a favoritom.


----------



## Csajszika0925 (2007 November 23)

Remélem a következő évben is versenyképes lesz és nem okoz gondot neki, hogy betiltják a kipörgésgátlót


----------



## lampard (2007 November 23)

Azt is rebesgetik, hogy Alonso is a Ferrarihoz készül előbb-vagy utóbb, -no persze, mert a többi csapattal nemigen van VB cim esélye, de én nem szeretném egyelőre, ha akár Raikönnen főleg ha Massa kikerülne a csapatból. 
Jövőre remélem eléri Massa azt, hogy ne kelljen a végén segíteni-e csapattársát, mert úgy fog állni, hogy VB esélye neki lesz.


----------



## Csajszika0925 (2007 November 24)

Nagyon remélem, hogy Alonso nem szerződik a Ferrarihoz. Szerintem a Massa-Raikkönen páros jó és Alonso nem csapatjátékos, ezért nem illik bele a Ferrari csapatba. Remélem jövőre Massa bebizonyítja, hogy mennyire jó versenyző. Már nagyon unom, hogy sok helyen azt írják, hogy csak Todték miatt van a Ferrarinál. A hétvégén van Massa gokart versenye. Kár, hogy nem közvetítik. Schumi nagyon jól szerepelt a teszten. Még simán versenyezhetne.


----------



## ori (2007 November 24)

lampard írta:


> Mióta Michael Schumacher visszavonult, előtte is szimpatikus volt Massa, de M. S. után ő lett a favoritom.


 

Már csak kéne neki tudni vezetni is  - bocs


----------



## ori (2007 November 24)

Csajszika0925 írta:


> Nagyon remélem, hogy Alonso nem szerződik a Ferrarihoz. Szerintem a Massa-Raikkönen páros jó és Alonso nem csapatjátékos, ezért nem illik bele a Ferrari csapatba. Remélem jövőre Massa bebizonyítja, hogy mennyire jó versenyző. Már nagyon unom, hogy sok helyen azt írják, hogy csak Todték miatt van a Ferrarinál. A hétvégén van Massa gokart versenye. Kár, hogy nem közvetítik. Schumi nagyon jól szerepelt a teszten. Még simán versenyezhetne.


 

Csajszika, ebben a buliban senki sem csapatjátékos és ha nem Todt fia lenne a Massa managere, akkor biztos max. Spykerben lenne.
Hajrá Rai


----------



## Totu Erika (2007 November 24)

Csajszika0925 írta:


> Nagyon remélem, hogy Alonso nem szerződik a Ferrarihoz. Szerintem a Massa-Raikkönen páros jó és Alonso nem csapatjátékos, ezért nem illik bele a Ferrari csapatba. Remélem jövőre Massa bebizonyítja, hogy mennyire jó versenyző. Már nagyon unom, hogy sok helyen azt írják, hogy csak Todték miatt van a Ferrarinál. A hétvégén van Massa gokart versenye. Kár, hogy nem közvetítik. Schumi nagyon jól szerepelt a teszten. Még simán versenyezhetne.


 
Ha alonso bekerul a Ferrarihoz megint unalmas lessz a verseny mint M. S. versenypalyafutasa alatt. Az elejen tudni fogjuk ki lesz a vilagbajok. Igy volt a jo, hogy vegig versenyben alltak es mindenki hajtott a gyozelemert.


----------



## lampard (2007 November 24)

Ori!
Ha a "Hajrá Rai" Raikönnennek szól, akkor neki pedig úgy kellene bánnia a kocsijával, mint a hímes tojással, és nem kihajtani belőle a szuszt.


----------



## Csajszika0925 (2007 November 25)

Szerinted a mezőnyben van olyan pilóta aki nem tud vezetni? Kiváncsi vagyok, hogy te milyen eredményeket érnél el, mert szerintem a közelébe sem érnél.


----------



## Csajszika0925 (2007 November 25)

Még az a szerencse, hogy nem a te véleményedet kérték ki, mikor leszerződtették Massát. Látszik, hogy nem figyelsz a részletekre.


----------



## gab71 (2007 November 25)

*Kedves Ori!
jó látni,hogy te is "rai" szurkoló vagy!!
goo kimi goo!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## ori (2007 November 25)

lampard írta:


> Ori!
> Ha a "Hajrá Rai" Raikönnennek szól, akkor neki pedig úgy kellene bánnia a kocsijával, mint a hímes tojással, és nem kihajtani belőle a szuszt.


 
Azt még a Schumi mondta volt  hogy aki szét tudja hajtani ezeket az autókat, ott az autóban van a hiba


----------



## ori (2007 November 25)

Csajszika0925 írta:


> Szerinted a mezőnyben van olyan pilóta aki nem tud vezetni? Kiváncsi vagyok, hogy te milyen eredményeket érnél el, mert szerintem a közelébe sem érnél.


 
Itt nem rólam van a szó, nekik ez a foglalkozásuk, ebbol élnek, csak ezzel foglalkoznak. A vezetni tudást meg persze hozzájuk viszonyítva kell értelmezni. Szerintem Couldhart is jó pilóta, mégse vitte semmire se.
Na valahogy így gondoltam


----------



## platon (2007 November 25)

Szerény alap, kemény kalap 
Negyedik kategóriában a válogatott a 2010-es vb selejtezőinek holnapi sorsolásakor.

Sepp Blatter FIFA-elnök: Mesebeli Afrika 
Idehaza már lekerült a "kalapozás" az MLSZ-kampányshow programjáról, miután a válogatott egyetlen pontot sem szerzett utolsó két Eb-selejtezőjén, s a szégyenteljes hatodik helyet szerezte meg csoportjában. Az együttest így is, úgy is a helyére rakták, mert a FIFA a negyedik kalapba sorolta a 2010-es világbajnokság selejtezőinek csoportbeosztása előtt (azt vasárnap délután a dél-afrikai Durbanben tartják). Íme, a kiemelési lista: 




1. kalap: Olaszország, Spanyolország, Németország, Csehország, Franciaország, Portugália, Hollandia, Horvátország, Görögország. 

2. kalap: Anglia, Románia, Skócia, Törökország, Bulgária, Oroszország, Lengyelország, Svédország, Izrael. 

3. kalap: Norvégia, Ukrajna, Szerbia, Dánia, Észak-Írország, Írország, Finnország, Svájc, Belgium. 

4. kalap: Szlovákia, Bosznia-Hercegovina, Magyarország, Moldova, Wales, Macedónia, Fehéroroszország, Litvánia, Ciprus. 

5. kalap: Grúzia, Albánia, Szlovénia, Lettország, Izland, Örményország, Ausztria, Kazahsztán, Azerbajdzsán. 

6. kalap: Észtország, Liechtenstein, Málta, Luxemburg, Montenegró, Andorra, Feröer szigetek, San Marino. 

A sorsoláson - amelyen 170 ország küldöttei vesznek részt - először az ázsiai zóna csapatai kerülnek sorra, majd a CONCACAF-régió, Európa, végül Afrika következik. (Dél-Amerikában és Óceániában már megkezdődtek a csoportküzdelmek.) Az 53 európai válogatottat kilenc csoportba - nyolc hat- és egy ötcsapatosba - osztják; ezekből a csoportelsők automatikusan kijutnak a vb-re. A nyolc legjobb másodikból négy párt alakítanak ki, amelyek oda-visszavágós pótselejtezőn döntenek a továbbjutásról. 



Közzétették a FIFA legújabb világranglistáját, amelynek élén két dél-amerikai válogatott, az argentin és a brazil áll. A magyar együttes - közvetlenül Bosznia-Hercegovina mögött, illetve Moldova, Honduras és Kanada előtt - az ötvenkettedik helyen található. 

Íme, a legjobb huszonöt válogatott sorrendje: 1. Argentína, 2. Brazília, 3. Olaszország, 4. Spanyolország, 5. Németország, 6. Csehország, 7. Franciaország, 8. Portugália, 9. Hollandia, 10. Horvátország, 11. Görögország, 12. Anglia, 13. Románia, 14. Skócia, 15. Mexikó, 16. Törökország, 17. Kolumbia, 18. Bulgária, 19. Egyesült Államok, 20. Nigéria, 21. Paraguay, 22. Oroszország, 23. Lengyelország, 24-25. Kamerun és Svédország. 

A 2010-es világbajnokság mezőnye térségenként így fest majd: 

Európa: 13 részvevő. 
Afrika: 6 (a rendező Dél-Afrikával együtt). 
Ázsia: 4. 
Dél-Amerika: 4. 
Közép- és Észak-Amerika: 3. 
A további két szereplő a pótselejtezőkről kerül ki. A ráadásban a dél-amerikai selejtezők ötödik helyezettje a CONCACAF-zóna negyedikjével, míg az ázsiai ötödik Óceánia legjobbjával találkozik.


----------



## ori (2007 November 25)

platon írta:


> Szerény alap, kemény kalap
> Negyedik kategóriában a válogatott a 2010-es vb selejtezőinek holnapi sorsolásakor.
> 
> Sepp Blatter FIFA-elnök: Mesebeli Afrika
> ...


 

jÓ HOGY BEíRTAD, DE EZ A TOPIC KICSIT MáSRÓL SZÓL :d:d:d


----------



## platon (2007 November 25)

Igazad van! Figyelmetlen voltam! A focihoz szántam! Elnézést.


----------



## Csajszika0925 (2007 November 26)

Csak azt nem értem, hogy miért kell fikázni más kedvencét. Attól még, hogy te nem neki szurkolsz nem kellene a vezetési képességeit minősítened


----------



## binor91 (2007 November 27)

Hamilton a legjobb! szerintem ő bizonyított a legtöbbet eddig


----------



## Csajszika0925 (2007 November 27)

Hamilton tényleg nagyon jól versenyzett idén, de a végén kicsit megfontoltabb is lehetett volna, de szerintem jövőre már sokkal tapasztaltabb lesz.


----------



## Csajszika0925 (2007 November 27)

Tud valaki egy linket, ahol meg lehet nézni Massa gokart versenyét?


----------



## suma (2007 December 10)

Alonso remélem a tavalyi Renault-val áll rajthoz idén!


----------



## suma (2007 December 10)

Idén= 2008-ban, tehát jövőre.

Kicsit bizonytalan vagyok mostanában, vagy mégsem?


----------



## and11 (2007 December 16)

A kis Piquet is jobb lesz Alonsonál...


----------



## FarekP (2007 December 23)

Jó volt nagyon az idei szezon, részemről örülök mivel a kedvenc pilótám lett az első. Hajrá Kimi


----------



## laco23 (2007 December 25)

Végre eljött az amit már szerintem nagyon sokan vártunk és KIMI megkapta amit megérdemelt! soha nem kedveltem schumit, bár a teljesíménye előtt megemelem a kalapom, de remélem Kimi túl fogja szárnyalni


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 25)

Hát az kis csoda lenne:-DViszont Ferrari szurkoló vagyok,tehát nyerjen csak Kimi vagy Felipe


----------



## afca (2007 December 25)

Hát igen.Csak a FERRARI.A többi csak amatőr vagy csaló!


----------



## afca (2007 December 25)

Hát igen.Csak a FERRARI.A többi csak amatőr vagy csaló!A forma1 olyan verseny ahol autó gyártók mutatják be technikikat.Ép ezért jobban meg kelllene gondolni pár istálónak mit csináll.


----------



## ori (2007 December 25)

and11 írta:


> A kis Piquet is jobb lesz Alonsonál...


Te honnan pottyantál ???


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 25)

ori írta:


> Te honnan pottyantál ???


Az előző évből indul ki. :-D


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 25)

afca,akkor jól érzékelem,hogy a Ferrarinak szurkolsz?:-D


----------



## afca (2007 December 26)

Teljes mértékkel.Ki nem hagynák egy Forma1-sem.A piros autó pedig tabu.Idén megint mi nyerjük a száguldó cirkuszt.

 FERRARI


----------



## filozófus (2007 December 26)

Úgy legyen!


----------



## bekesi39 (2008 Február 19)

hello kedves forma 1-es szurkolok én egy igazi forma 1-es szurkoló vagyok hosszú évek
óta nézem és szurkolok mindig van egy favoritom Nelson Piké,Senna, Villnöv,Hekinen,és most Raikkönen én nem egy istálonak szurkolok.Hanem a versenyzönek szurkoljun együtt
2008-ba


----------



## kovacsa76 (2008 Február 20)

Hajrá Ferrari


----------



## kovacsa76 (2008 Február 20)

KIMI a király


----------



## vadeger (2008 Február 21)

Csapat : Mc Laren , mert szimpatikus és a legtöbb kedvencem ennél a csapatnál lett világbajnok.
Versenyző : Kimi , mert bírom a stílusát, meg egyáltalán a finn versenyzők nagyon higgadtak.
Vannak akiket nem bírok , a nagy mellényűeket. Pl. Hamilton ( a képeségeit nem vitatom )


----------



## deveron (2008 Február 23)

Én ferrári rajongó vagyok!


----------



## deveron (2008 Február 23)

Bár meggyőződésem, hogy a többi csapat versenyzői is jók


----------



## deveron (2008 Február 23)

Minden versenyző aki odáig eljut, hogy egy ilyen autoba üljön az tudd anyit hogy számítson.


----------



## deveron (2008 Február 23)

Minden esetre én is Kimi rajongó vagyok. szerintem többre is képes a srác csak valamivel motiválni kénne


----------



## deveron (2008 Február 23)

Egy Alonsoban is több van, csak most ő megint egy másik autóban ül, mint az előző évadban.


----------



## deveron (2008 Február 23)

Kicsit kezd Motoya stilusában versenyezni.


----------



## deveron (2008 Február 23)

Elég örült ahhoz, hogy meglepetéseket okozon, mint Sato


----------



## vadeger (2008 Február 23)

Alonso is szimpatikus. Bízom Briattore-ban , hogy összeszedi a csapatot, had legyen izgalmas a 2008.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)

Aki leigázza a Mercedest.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 4)




----------



## broland1 (2008 Március 12)

Sziasztok, én már nagyon várom a futamok kezdetét. És tik\\m/


----------



## kkobi (2008 Március 12)

Én is! Csak izgalmas legyen!


----------



## kkobi (2008 Március 12)

Ki lesz az idei szezonban a világbajnok?


----------



## mobimouse (2008 Március 16)

Sumáher


----------



## miki2000 (2008 Március 23)

Raikkonen


----------



## Mimmmi (2008 Március 23)

Most a Malajziai nagydíjon de meleg lehet, főleg hogy úgy be vannak öltözve...Én nem bírnám


----------



## julesh72 (2008 Március 24)

*Maláj nagydíj*

Sziasztok!
Ez jó kis futam volt! Nagyon örülök, hogy a McLaren-en és a Ferrarin kívül mások is beleszólhatnak a versenybe. Remélem a BMW továbbra is lépést tud tartani. Ha így lesz szerintem Kubica, esetleg Heidfeld is esélyes a világbajnok címre. 
De valószínű, hogy az idén még Raikkönen és Hamilton között dől el a vbcím sorsa.

Massa egy-két ilyen hibát még elkövet, és megismerheti az érzést, hogy milyen volt Barichello-nak Shumi mögött második pilótának lenni. Ha a Ferrari ezt a formáját hozza továbbra is, szerintem akkor sincs esélye Raikönen-nel szemben. 
Webber és Trulli pedig megmutatta, hogy ha megfelelő technika van alattuk, nagyon ott lehetnek. 
Titkon azt is remélem, hogy a Red Bull, a Toyota és a Honda is 
bele-bele szólhatnak a versenybe.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 25)

Amióta eszemet tudom ferrari szurkoló vagyok.De ha ez a hir igaz esküszöm még a Forma 1-et sem nézem meg.

*Alonso Renault-ról Ferrarira vált?*

​Elképzelhető, hogy a kétszeres Forma-1-es világbajnok Fernando Alonso jövőre Renault-ról Ferrarira vált.
<!-- Adserver zone (write): 34732, Adverticum_Billboard_karpat_45 --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(!window.goA)document.write('<sc'+'ript src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/scripts/gwloader.js?ord='+Math.floor(Math.random()*1000000000)+'" type="text/javascript"><\/sc'+'ript>');</SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(window.goA)goA.addZone(34732,{displayOptions:{bannerhome:'http://ad.adverticum.net'}});</SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=34732&ord=g3Pp6Ng4Sd5To7Sj8I&re=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.karpatinfo.net%2Farticle61721.html" charset=iso-8859-2></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

Kattintson a hirdetésre!</xlat>" /></NOSCRIPT>​
"Egyelőre korai lenne változásokról beszélni, hiszen még a szezon elején vagyunk, ám tény, Massa mindkét futamon sokat hibázott és logikus, hogy mindenki azt gondolja, én vagy Vettel kerülhetünk a helyére" - nyilatkozta a spanyol pilóta, aki nyolcadik helyen fejezte be vasárnap a malajziai GP-t, majd hozzátette: "Mindig a legjobb autóban szeretnék ülni."
Az elemzők szerint Felipe Massa azért esett ki Szepangban és a melbourne-i nyitófutamon, mert még nem tudott hozzászokni ahhoz, hogy az idei vb-n már nincs beépítve a Ferrariba a kipörgésgátló.
A kerekek túlpörgését megakadályozó technika használatát először 1993-ban tiltották meg, majd 2001-től ismét engedélyezték. Massa 2002-től szerepel az autósport elitkategóriájában.


----------



## julesh72 (2008 Március 26)

afca írta:


> Amióta eszemet tudom ferrari szurkoló vagyok.De ha ez a hir igaz esküszöm még a Forma 1-et sem nézem meg.
> 
> *Alonso Renault-ról Ferrarira vált?*
> 
> ...



Nyugi, lehet, hogy Vettel lesz a befutó. Ha a Ferrarinak van egy csepp esze nem ereszti össze Raikkönent Alonsoval. 
Bár, igaz ami igaz, mennyi ideig tagadták azt is, hogy Raikkönen a Ferrarihoz megy, aztán mégis ott van!


----------



## milus (2008 Március 26)

Most kerültem fel az oldalra, szívesen ismerném meg mások véleményét is a technikai sportokról, nem vagyok túlságosan jártas, de a F1-et és a moto GP-t figyelemmel kísérem és reménykedem a Talmácsi jó szereplésében.


----------



## milus (2008 Március 26)

Én ugyan nem vagyok fanatikus szurkoló, de vannak szimpatikus pilóták, akikért egy-egy szituációban szorítok, és vannak akiket - nem tudom megmagyarázni miért - nem szeretek. Alonso nem tartozik a szimpatikusok közé, talán a múltévi kiszivárogtatásokkal kapcsolatban alakult ki róla ez a kép. A F1 az a világ, ahol már csak a megtörtént dolog a biztos. Ekkora mennyiségű pénz körül, már minden másképpen működik, talán a mágneses erővonal is.


----------



## milus (2008 Március 30)

Mit szóltok a Moto Gp-hez? Képes lesz a Honda vagy a Yamaha lenyomni az Apriliát?


----------



## milus (2008 Március 30)

Rossit már sokan leírták, ogy elszállt felette az idő, de a mai futamon mintha nem ez látszott volna.


----------



## milus (2008 Március 30)

Mikor veti be a Renault az új fejlesztésű autóját? Alonso csak küszködik és nagy valószínűséggel bánja már az átigazolást.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Március 30)

Alonso nem lesz vb idén,de azért jobb neki a R-nál,mint a Mekinél,legalábbis ő így gondolja.Én meg örülök Ez az új fejlesztésű...
Rossi mindig jó volt,csak a motor alatta nem nőtt fel eddig hozzá idén...


----------



## julesh72 (2008 Március 31)

Nem véletlenül kacsingat Alonso a Ferrari felé!


----------



## icelady (2008 Április 1)

*F1*

Szép jó napot kivánok.Olvasgatom itt a véleményeket,közben gondolkodtam,hogy hol lenne jó Alonsonak.Hát a Ferrarinál Kimivel együtt az kizárt-két bajnok egy istálónál..?Szerintem a BMV jó lenne Alonak.Egyébként imádom Kimi versenyzői egyéniségét,őrültségét,:-Da higgadtságát,szóval mindent ami Kimi.Nem vagyok divatszurkoló,a kezdetektől Ő a kedvencemkissAloval úgy vagyok elismerem,de nem a kedvencem,akit szinte utálok az Hami nem másért csak a nagy arcáért.Lehet jó pilóta,de nem tartom egyenes embernek-a vállveregetései,stb nem őszinték.Kiváncsi lennék mit tudna felmutatni egy 2006os merkával,amikor állandóan szét esett Kimi alatt,ennek köszönhetően sosem lett bajnok Kimi merkával.Bocs sokat irtam,jöttek a gondolatok-további szép napot,sziasztok:-D


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 1)

Szia!
Csak annyit,hogy Hamilton "vállveregetései" szerintem őszinték,azok igen.Amúgy iszonyat jó pilóta.
Forza Ferrari!


----------



## fbl (2008 Április 6)

Sajnos már régóta nem láttam igazán jó versenyeket a F1-ben.
A 80-as években volt olyan hogy 6-8 pilóta esélyes volt VB címre


----------



## fbl (2008 Április 6)

A mai fiatalok csak árnyékai a régieknek.


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 6)

Csak a Ferrari meg a Kubica!


----------



## ze-lee (2008 Április 6)

Kubica most tényleg nagyot alakított a hétvégén. A Ferrari pedig kezdi visszanyerni régi erejét (remélem). Az újak pedig próbálnak egyre jobbakat menni. Formula-1 4ever.


----------



## böbike (2008 Április 7)

Hajrá Kimi!!!!! Igazán egy szerény versenyző, aki megérdemli, hogy győzzön.


----------



## toci26 (2008 Április 16)

Szerintetek idén megnyeri a vb-t Hamilton???
Én esélyesnek látom,persze Raikkonnen is ügyes lehet a végére


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 16)

Van esélye mindkettőnek,de hibázgatnaknak mindketten.Az is lehet,hogy a végén lesz egy nevető harmadik( pl. Kubica).Mindemellett Massa sem írható le!


----------



## filozófus (2008 Április 16)

Közszolgálati közlemény!






Eladó egy *SUZUKI Burgmann*(400 cc)motor!Évj.:2002;13 ezer km van benne;automata váltós;bordó-metál színű!Megkímélt állapotú! 
Érd.: 06709422233

Szintén eladó egy *HONDA Dio *robogó(50cc);nagyon jó állapotú;világoszöld színű!
Érd.: 06709420345
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## icelady (2008 Április 20)

Szép napot mindenkinek,csak úgy errefelé jártam,gondoltam irok én is- mégpedig arról hogy mennyire várom már a jövő hetet :88:VÉGRE F1 FUTAM elvonási tüneteim vannak már.Remélem a kedvencem nyeri meg :55: addig is várok,sziasztok


----------



## Balázs979 (2008 Április 24)

Örülnék, ha a BMW-nek összejönne idén 1-2 futamgyőzelem, szimpatikus csapat.


----------



## CSFV (2008 Április 30)

Hajrá Ferrari! Ideje volt, hogy visszanyerjék a régi formájukat!


----------



## Acrab (2008 Május 1)

A következő versenyre még egy hetet kell sajna várni. (Török o.)

Csak ha érdekel valakit -->Általában mikor valami infót megakarok nézni Neten akkor a http://www.formula1.com/ oldalt böngészem. Ez a "hivatalos" oldal és szerintem a legpontosabban fogja össze a sport jelenét és múltját.

Én személy szerint Kimi rajongó vagyok (és csak másodlagosan Ferrari-s)
Az utóbbi -talán 2 évben- időben, picit nagyobb a nyüzsgés, ennek csak örülök.

Nem tudom a Spanyol futamot láttátok? A Heikki Kovalainen eléggé megközelítette a gumi falat...Azt mondják kutyabaja .....


----------



## geda88 (2008 Május 19)

Alonsot nagyon megutáltam!beképzelt lett nagyon!


----------



## SOLI77 (2008 Május 24)

kiss

Nem tudom sajnos értékelni a f1-et mert csak kőrbe mennek,évek ota ugyan ott.inkább a városi versenyt részesitem előtérbe.A szép idomokat.


----------



## Norby91 (2008 Május 27)

Ez a verseny naon esemény dús volt, Hamiltonnak szerencséje volt...olvastam, hogy ha 2 kört még kellett volna hogy mennyen akkor ki kellett volna jönnie a boxba kerék cserére, mert kissebb defektet kapott...de jó verseny volt és most se lesz olyan egyértelmű hogy ki nyeri a vb-t...


----------



## MasterChief18 (2008 Június 10)

Azért azt el kell ismerned, hogy kétszeres világbajnok úgy, hogy a Minardiban kezdett, és kevésbé van egyengetve az útja mint Hamiltonnak.


----------



## MasterChief18 (2008 Június 10)

Még arra lennék kiváncs, hogy hogyan értékelitek Hamilton boxutcai megmozdulását?


----------



## lampard (2008 Június 11)

Hogyan lehet értékelni Hamilton box utcai megmozdulását?
Hát figyelmetlen volt, sietni akart kifelé, és későn eszmélt. A rutin majd megoldja az ilyen problémákat. 
Az bosszantó benne, hogy más is kárát látta, de Raikönnen túl sokat nem szövegelhetett, hisz előző héten ő sem brillirozott, ha nem is ugyanaz volt a helyzet, mint most.


----------



## rol33 (2008 Június 11)

Sztem Lewis az utóbbi évtized legtehetségesebb, gyorsabb pilótája, csak iszonyatosan szertelen, és hát ilyen hibákat vét, emlkézetett anno a fiatalkori Sennára...


----------



## filozófus (2008 Június 11)




----------



## filozófus (2008 Június 11)

Ennyi. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Domcsi29 (2008 Június 15)

Jajj.. ebben az évban valami nagyon szörnyű a Renault.. szegény Alonso..:S


----------



## Kimi Iceman (2008 Június 19)

sya még új vagyok de én is imádom a F1-et. Te kinek szurkolsz?


----------



## Kimi Iceman (2008 Június 19)

Sya te is szereted a F1-et. Kinek szurkolsz?


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

Én neki.


----------



## martoss12 (2008 Június 23)

Ehh!!!Kimi és Massa a legjobb!!Hajrá Ferrari!!!


----------



## rol33 (2008 Június 23)

Ez a verseny eléggé kaotikus volt, edzések, büntetések, satöbbi..lassan úgy tűnik mindenkire rájár vmelyest a rúd, aki egy kicsit jobban tud a szerencsével gazdálkodni az viszi el a pálmát!
GO Mclaren-Mercedes


----------



## lipi_ (2008 Június 23)

Szerintem az csak jó ha nem lehet tudni mindjárt az év elején, hogy van 21 versenyző akik csak azért köröznek a versenyeken a pályákon, hogy a végén Shumacher nyerje a világbajnokságot. Tényleg nagyon jó pilóta volt de én örülök, hogy a jelenlegi F1-ben nincs az Ő idejében meglévő óriási dominancia!


----------



## martoss12 (2008 Június 23)

Ez igaz!!


----------



## rol33 (2008 Június 24)

Azért kicsit túlzás h Schumacher minden idők.......sőt több mint túlzás, az tény sok midenben reokordot döntött, de a Ferrari mindent alájátszott


----------



## hegyifarkas (2008 Június 24)

asd


----------



## geryboy22 (2008 Június 27)

Tudja valaki mikor lesz az utolsó futam ebben az idénybenm és hogy mennyi van még vissza? köszi...


----------



## Gyé333 (2008 Június 29)

Sziasztok!
Kinek szurkoltok?


----------



## Szaba (2008 Július 4)

Massa a legjobb


----------



## Szaba (2008 Július 4)

meg a ferrari


----------



## fairbanks (2008 Július 4)

geryboy22 írta:


> Tudja valaki mikor lesz az utolsó futam ebben az idénybenm és hogy mennyi van még vissza? köszi...



Még 10 futam, nov.02 Sao Paolo az utolsó


----------



## Bandi47 (2008 Július 14)

Én már nagyon várom az első éjszakai futamot! A MotoGP-ben bevált az ötlet.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)

A kisgyerek a nagyok társaságában


----------



## DoraTheExplorer (2008 Július 16)

sziasztok, új vagyok még itt. csak kérdezném, hogy megy-e vki a magyar nagydíjra?


----------



## mt123 (2008 Július 22)

Én is új vagyok. Sajnos idén sem megyek, a párom nem rajong érte különösebben.


----------



## Levosz09 (2008 Augusztus 5)

Én 3 éve nézem a forma1-et a tv-ben és azóta a kedvencem végig Kimi Raikönnen volt! Már megérdemelte sztem a világbajnoki címet.


----------



## Bandee1987 (2008 Augusztus 12)

FORZA FERRARI! Remélem, Európa Nagydíjon végre nyerünk.


----------



## Bandee1987 (2008 Augusztus 12)

Amúgy nagyon sajnáltam szegény Massát, nem ezt érdemelte, végre jól nyomta, erre elfüstöl a motor....


----------



## KisSatan (2008 Augusztus 13)

Hajrá LEWIS HAMILTON!!!!!!!!!!!!
Meg még szurkulok Fsichella-nak bár a Forca Indiaban nem sok esélye van szegénynek:S


----------



## dandani01 (2008 Augusztus 14)

Hajrá Lewis!

Idén igazán összejöhetne neki, kárpótlásul a tavaly elvesztett VB címért. 
Massa-t azért sajnálom, ez még rosszabb lehet, mint tavaly Lewis-nak, mikor sóderben kötött ki.


----------



## KisSatan (2008 Augusztus 14)

Igazad van én is sajnáltam viszont Kimi-t seh nem sajnálnám sztem unszimpi feje van..


----------



## tamas96 (2008 Augusztus 17)

A fiam és a férjem minden évben elmennek a magyar nagydíjra. Én még soha nem voltam, de ők azt mesélték, hogy fergetegeés nagyon látványos! Meg vannak érte őrülve. 2007 óta lehet már kangaroo tv- t is bérelni, azon még több minden nézhető,m int azn igazi tv-ben. 50 Euróért lehet kölcsönözni, de csak bankkártyával.


----------



## tamas96 (2008 Augusztus 17)

Ha tehtjük, talán jövőre elmegyünk az Olasz nagydíjra. De ez még nem biztos.


----------



## tamas96 (2008 Augusztus 17)

A Fiam kedvence Kimi


----------



## tamas96 (2008 Augusztus 17)

Egyik évben vettünk egy hatalmas F1-es zászlót is, azt lengeti, miközben az autópályán araszolgatnak a nagydíjra. Pest után már csak lépésben lehet menni.


----------



## tamas96 (2008 Augusztus 17)

Tudom, hogy nem egyszerű a futamokra elmenni, de megéri!


----------



## tamas96 (2008 Augusztus 17)

Szerintem még azoknak is hatalmas élmény, akik nem szeretik a F1-et.


----------



## tamas96 (2008 Augusztus 17)

Olyan jó ott a hangulat és más autók is versenyeznek, amíg nem megy a futam. Tehát nem unatkoznak a nézők.


----------



## tamas96 (2008 Augusztus 17)

A kisebbik fiamat még nem engedem el, mert ez egész napos program, ő pedig ennyit nem bírna ki. Még csak 7 éves.


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 26)

Räikkönen összeomlott.

VALENCIA — A Forma–1-es futamot utoljára áprilisban nyerő Kimi Räikkönen (28) csak szenved a Ferrarival. Hihetetlen jelenet volt. Miközben az üzemanyagot töltötték az autójába, az elé tartott tábla tiltása ellenére hirtelen elindult, s elsodorta a tankolást végző Pietro Timpinit (35).




A Ferrari motorja elromlott, a kocsi füstölni kezdett, leállt, Kimi feladta


A földre rogyó és felállni képtelen szakembert azonnal hordágyra tették, kórházba szállították, ahol kiderült, eltörött a lábujja. 

Mi mást mondhatnék, mint hogy nagyon sajnálom a történteket? Az én hibám volt, túl korán adtam gázt – ismerte el Kimi Räikkönen, ám a világbajnoki címvédő kritikusai nem érik be ennyivel. 

Szerintük teljesen maga alatt van a ﬁnn sztár, dekoncentráltnak tűnik, úgy viselkedik, mint akit már nem érdekel a munkája. 

Figyelmetlen volt Kimi, nagyot hibázott – ingatta a fejét a Ferrari tanácsadója, a hétszeres vébéelső Michael Schumacher (39), de testvére, a hat F1-es futamsikert számláló, jelenleg a német túraautó-bajnokságban (DTM) próbálkozó Ralf (33) sem rejtette véka alá a véleményét. 




Korábban indul, mint kellene, magával rántja a benzincsövet tartó szerelőjét


Nagyon gyengén teljesít, rá sem lehet ismerni – kritizált a kis Schumi.

A háromszoros vb-győztes Niki Lauda (59) is elégedetlen a világbajnoki sorozatot vezető Lewis Hamiltont (23, McLaren-Mercedes) tizenhárom pontnyi távolságból üldöző Ferrari-sztárral. 

Mélyen a tudása alatt teljesít Kimi – bírálta Räikkönent az osztrákok legendája. – Az áprilisi Spanyol Nagydíjon nyert utoljára, miközben csapattársa, Felipe Massa egyre jobb formában van. 

Nehéz időszak vár rá, ha nem szedi össze magát. 

P. Z.
<!-- /cikk cache -->


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 8)

Hamiltont megbüntették, Massa nyerte a futamot, a McLaren fellebbezne.

* sportfelügyelők megfosztották Lewis Hamiltont (McLaren-Mercedes) a Forma-1-es Belga Nagydíjon aratott győzelmétől. Az angol versenyző 25 másodperces büntetést kapott, így a harmadik helyre sorolták vissza, mivel előnyt szerzett egy kanyar levágásával a finn Kimi Raikkönen (Ferrari) elleni küzdelemben. A spái futamot a döntés után a brazil Felipe Massa (Ferrari) nyerte a német Nick Heidfeld (BMW-Sauber) előtt.*
A rajt után a száradó aszfalton Raikkönen megelőzte honfitársát, rémesen kezdő Heikki Kovalainent (McLaren-Mercedes), majd remek érzékkel Massát is maga mögött tudta.

A második körben az élről induló és ott is haladó Hamilton megpördült, és még vissza tudott jönni Raikkönen elé, de a finn könnyedén megelőzte. Massa kissé lemaradt riválisaitól.

A hajráig nem változott az állás, majd az esőben az utolsó három körre szenzációsan kiélezett verseny következett. A felzárkózó Hamilton első kísérletére levágott egy sikánt, és így előzte meg Raikkönent, majd maga elé engedte, de azonnal támadásba lendült és visszaelőzte a címvédőt. 

Hamilton lecsúszott a pályáról, és a finn egy pillanatra ismét elé került. Mindkettejüket zavarták a lekörözöttek - és az egyre szaporodó esőcseppek. Raikkönen nem sokkal később kicsúszott, és összetörte Ferrariját.

Hamilton ért elsőként célba, Massa és az átmeneti esőgumit alkalmazó Heidfeld előtt, de az angolt utólag 25 másodperces büntetéssel sújtották, így a harmadik lett. 

A McLaren jelezte, hogy fellebbez a döntés ellen. A Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség illetékes testülete először majd arról dönt, hogy megtárgyalja-e érdemben a wokingiak beadványát.

A világbajnoki pontversenyben Hamilton előnye két pontra csökkent Massával szemben. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
NAGYON HELYES


----------



## albertcsani (2008 Szeptember 10)

*sumakher*

szerintem sokal jobb az f1 sumi nekul


----------



## atihavasi (2008 Szeptember 20)

Egyetértek


----------



## atihavasi (2008 Szeptember 20)

Amúgy is Alonso a kedvencem


----------



## bkata (2008 Szeptember 20)

Nekem Raikkönen!..... még akkor is ha mostanában olvadozik a jégember.
(nem bánom ha Massa lesz az idén a Vb., megérdemli olyan sok-sok éve ott van az elsők között és alázattal kiszolgált minden társát)
De azért még mindig szurkolok Rai-nek, hátha csoda történik......!
(és a ferrarisok összerakják végra az autóját)


----------



## lacika2008 (2008 Szeptember 22)

312


----------



## smoki57 (2008 Szeptember 26)

Én Massának szurkolok, sokáig a Sumi árnyékában kellet autóznia, megérdemelne már egy VB gyözelmet.


----------



## BartXXX (2008 Szeptember 29)

Töltsd le torrentről a futamot és addig ne nézz eredményt. ALONSO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!44


----------



## Bundy1984 (2008 Szeptember 30)

*F1*

Nem hiszem el, hogy a kis köcsögnek (Hamilton) ilyen szerencséje van! A Ferrarival mindig történik valami, vele meg sose!


----------



## Bundy1984 (2008 Szeptember 30)

*F1*

A mostani új pálya meg, hogy éjszaka volt nagyon tetszett! De a pálya éjszaka nélkül is jó lenne!


----------



## visnics (2008 Október 3)

Schumi és Jean Tott nagyon hiányzik a Ferrariból! Remélem jövőre összeszedetebb lesz a csapat! Hajrá FERRARI!!!


----------



## MIMIMIMI (2008 Október 6)

Hamilton (L)


----------



## lampard (2008 Október 8)

Nagyon bízom benne, hogy a hátralévő 3 futamon már nem hátráltatja semmi külső tényező Massa teljesítményét, és végül a BV címet is sikerül megszereznie.


----------



## Zoli86 (2008 Október 9)

Hamilton a király!


----------



## Zoli86 (2008 Október 9)

Jobb lesz még Schuminál is!!!


----------



## Zoli86 (2008 Október 9)

Idén csak a Mercedes nyerhet VB-t!!!


----------



## nincsnevem (2008 Október 10)

csak a merci!!!


----------



## magyala (2008 Október 12)

Én Massa és Ferrari rajongó vagyok. Még a hangja is más.


----------



## kalove (2008 Október 12)

Csak a Renault!


----------



## lampard (2008 Október 13)

Mindig azt mondom, hogy na, majd a következő futamon szerencsésebbek leszünk - mármint Massa - és már lassan elfogynak a futamok, ugyhogy bele kéne húzni és remekelni kell.


----------



## icelady (2008 Október 15)

lampard írta:


> Mindig azt mondom, hogy na, majd a következő futamon szerencsésebbek leszünk - mármint Massa - és már lassan elfogynak a futamok, ugyhogy bele kéne húzni és remekelni kell.


Gratula Alonsonak,ügyi volt.Nnna Hamilton gondoskodik róla majd minden futamon,hogy tönkre vágja a Ferrarit akár Kimit,akár Massát.Az utóbbi futamon 2 napig azon idegeltem,hogy hogy lehet valaki ennyire béna és mellette rettenetesen agressziv mint Hami volt a rajtnál,a hajam az égnek állt.Ha Kimi nemfigyel oda legalább 4-5 kocsi össze fut.A bünti szerintem kevés volt mert veszélyeztette a manóverével a biztonságot - minimum pontlevonás járna neki,hogy végre megtanulja a leckét,milyen a fairplay versengés.Kimiről példát vehetne bárki.Nna végre kiirtammagamból,biztosan sok ellenséget szereztem magamnakBekell valljam én imádom Kimit úgy ahogy van - nem a kinézeteért mint a tinik.


----------



## lampard (2008 Október 15)

Szerintem nem szereztél magadnak ellenséget, neked ez a véleményed, és kész. Irja meg más is amit gondol, ha nem ért veled egyet. 
Most viszont én szeretném, ha Massának összejönne.


----------



## 3Я!К (2008 Október 18)

Mivel Kimi idén már nem lehet bajnok, ezért Massára szavazok, sőt, bárki, csak NE HAMILTON.


----------



## lampard (2008 Október 18)

Ugy legyen


----------



## lampard (2008 Október 19)

Na, ez a nap nem úgy alakult a számomra, ahogy szerettem volna. sajnálom, hogy Massának nem jött össze jobban.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 19)

Még a végén egy ilyen nyeri meg a Forma 1-et.Ő miatta nem is nézem.


----------



## tothacka (2008 Október 21)

Hajrá MASSA!!!! Hajrá FERRARI!!!! Nagyon jó pilóta, megérdemelné hogy ő nyeri a bajnokságot.


----------



## Snoopy88888 (2008 Október 21)

hajár ferrari  bár ha csak vmi csoda nem történek egy hamilton már behuzza sajnos , na mind1 majd jövöre ismét


----------



## ashlee9 (2008 Október 21)

Szerintem is hajrá Ferrári!!!Kimi


----------



## icelady (2008 Október 21)

ashlee9 írta:


> Szerintem is hajrá Ferrári!!!Kimi


Üdv.minden forumozónakHajráááá Ferrari,sajnos Kiminek most nem jön össze,de remélem legalább Massának sikerül.Kimi van olyan úriember hogyha rajta fog múlni Massa VBje mindent elkövet,hogy az is legyen.Bárki nyerheti a VB csak Hami ne!!!!!!!!!!Remélem Braziliában leáll minimum az autója és akkor nagyon boldog tudnék lenni.Nem vaok rosszindulatú,de nem birom azt a nagy arcátNnnna még1x Hajrá Ferrari!!!!!!!


----------



## icelady (2008 Október 21)

lampard írta:


> Szerintem nem szereztél magadnak ellenséget, neked ez a véleményed, és kész. Irja meg más is amit gondol, ha nem ért veled egyet.
> Most viszont én szeretném, ha Massának összejönne.


Szia köszönöm a lelki támogatást.Arra számitottam,hogy sokan leszúrnak Kimiért mert sokan nem szeretik őt mert olyan "fapofa" én meg pont ezt szeretem benne,sőt amikor 1x ült F1 autóba és rögtön pontot szerzett nno azóta imádom őt.Kivánom magunknak hogy győzzön a Ferka és a Massa-drukkeroknak legyen VB MASSA csak ne Hami


----------



## lampard (2008 Október 21)

Az az igazság, hogy Massa megérdemelné a VB címet, a Ferrari viszont nem. A kedvenceim, csak most kimondottan dühös vagyok rájuk, mert miattuk nem lesz Massa világbajnok (persze még nem biztos, hogy elveszíti, de valljuk meg Hamiltonnak nagyobb esélye van rá), ugyanis többször elszurták a kocsiját, nem tudták beállitani, aztán elvitették vele a tankolócsövet. Ugyhogy a bokszban nem remekeltek.


----------



## tacsa78 (2008 Október 23)

HÁÁT igen!Idén a Ferrari kicsit gyengébb volt!Érzésem szerint a Ferrarinak Alonsó lenne a tökéletes választás.


----------



## Tearsy (2008 Október 23)

Sziasztok..
Én Kimi rajongó vagyok, de viszont a McLarent mint csapatot jobban csípem...sajnáltam is hogy Kimi "átigazolt" a Ferrarihoz...
Szerintem Massának még van esélye, mert mint tudjuk tavaly ugyanez volt a helyzet, mindenki azt hitte, hogy Hamilton lesz a világbajnok, és mégsem Ő nyert...
Nem tudja valaki, hogy Kimi jövőre már nem versenyez...és Alonso lesz helyette? Valahol olvastam...vagy csak álmodtam? Az utóbbinak jobban örülnék...


----------



## afca (2008 Október 25)

Tearsy írta:


> Sziasztok..
> Én Kimi rajongó vagyok, de viszont a McLarent mint csapatot jobban csípem...sajnáltam is hogy Kimi "átigazolt" a Ferrarihoz...
> Szerintem Massának még van esélye, mert mint tudjuk tavaly ugyanez volt a helyzet, mindenki azt hitte, hogy Hamilton lesz a világbajnok, és mégsem Ő nyert...
> Nem tudja valaki, hogy Kimi jövőre már nem versenyez...és Alonso lesz helyette? Valahol olvastam...vagy csak álmodtam? Az utóbbinak jobban örülnék...


 
Kimi marad a Ferrarinál.Alonso csak előszerződést kötött a Ferrarival.Nem álmodtál.Alonso álmodik a Ferrariról,de az csak álom marad.


----------



## lampard (2008 Október 27)

A Ferrari boksz olyan rosszul dolgozik mostanában, ha Alonso lenne ott, és 1-2 percig váratják a bokszban ezért-azért, akkor ő sem lenne nyerő.


----------



## icelady (2008 Október 29)

Sziasztok,megtudná nekem vki mondani mi a fenéért nem adja be az előző oldalt?Vagy az első oldalra dob,ha pedig próbálom tizesével lapozni az 51ik oldalról vissza dob az elsőre.Már ki vaok idegileg


----------



## lampard (2008 Október 30)

Amikor visszadob az első oldalra, akkor ujra kattints arra, amelyik oldalra akarsz menni (vagy ird be az oldalszámot), és akkor bejön. Legalábbis nekem igy működik.


----------



## icelady (2008 November 1)

*RE:Canadahun*



lampard írta:


> Amikor visszadob az első oldalra, akkor ujra kattints arra, amelyik oldalra akarsz menni (vagy ird be az oldalszámot), és akkor bejön. Legalábbis nekem igy működik.


Köszönöm-köszönöm,megtudtam csinálni.Nna végre vissza olvashatom,ha nem vagyok erre több napon keresztül.Remélem holnap MASSA&FERRARI bajnok lesz.Kimim remélem ügyi lesz,hogy tudja Massát segiteni,ALO pedig erősen fogja támadni ami kis Hamiltont,hogy egyem a szivét - de jó lenne neki a második helyezés.Ilyen szupermanusoknak az nagyon jó helyezés - nagyon kitudja vivni az igazi drukkerek ellenszenvét.GO FERRARI--GO MASSA--GO KIMI Szép álmokat mkinek,LAMPARD Neked még1x köszi szépen


----------



## kelemenm (2008 November 1)

Szerintem is Massa.


----------



## kelemenm (2008 November 1)

De én Raikonnennek szurkolok.


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 2)

"Ferrari Crash" Niki Lauda

Feledésbe merült, hogy hogyan intézte el többszörös világbajnokát a Ferrari a boxutcából. Az történt hogy nem jól húztak meg egy kerékcsavart. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE97Hz4e_OI

Egy kicsit másképpen égtek azok az üzemanyagok. 

A másodhegedűs. 
" Elpusztíthatatlan" Clay Regazzoni 
http://f1gp.extra.hu/legendakhtm/regazzoni.html


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 2)

*F1 VB. döntő*

Niki Lauda
1976. augusztus elseje fekete nap a Forma-1 naptárában. A Német Nagydíjnak otthont adó Nürburgring akkor még nem a ma ismert vonalvezetésű pálya, hanem a leghosszabb és talán legveszélyesebb ring volt a versenysorozat helyszínei közül. A 22 kilométeres pályát Jackie Stewart Zöld Pokolnak hívta annak ellenére, hogy háromszor is nyert itt. Niki Lauda címvédőként állt a rajtrácson és első nürburgringi győzelmére készült. Nem is sejtette, hogy élete két kör elteltével gyökeresen megváltozik.
<center>




</center> Lauda az elrontott rajt után Hunt-tal együtt hátrébb szorult, a vezetést Reggazoni vette át. A vizes aszfalton többen megpördültek és a mezőny nagy része kiállt kereket cserélni. A teljesen összekavarodott mezőny azonban nem sokáig körözhetett. Lauda a Bergwerknél elvesztette uralmát Ferrarija fölött, a kocsi hatalmas sebességgel csapódott a pályát szegélyező korlátnak, ami visszalökte azt az aszfaltcsíkra. A versenyben Lauda mögött hajtó Brett Lunger már nem tudta kikerülni a sérült versenyautót, összeütköztek, Lauda Ferrarija kigyulladt. 
<center>



</center> A 27 éves Lauda tehetetlenül ült a lángoló autóban, életét pilótatársai bátorságának köszönheti, akik másodpercekkel az autó felrobbanása előtt tudták kiszabadítani a roncsból. Lunger, Guy Edwards, Arturo Merzario és Harald Ert voltak azok, akik 37 másodperc után ki tudták szabadítani Laudát a lángoló autóból. A fiatal osztrák versenyző súlyos égési sérüléseket szenvedett, a Mannheim-i kórházban az életéért küzdöttek. Égési sérülései és a belélegzett füst miatt állapota kritikus volt. Orvosai mindent megtettek érte, állapota csak négy nap múlva stabilizálódott, de sérülései örökre nyomot hagytak arcán. A balesetet egy kisfiú örökítette meg, a képeket szerte a világon leközölték. A Nürburgring felett eljárt az idő, az egyre gyorsuló versenyautóknak már nem volt biztonságos ez a pálya. A ring licenszét visszavonták, a Német Nagydíj Hockenheim-be költözött. 
Szörnyű balesete után hat héttel Lauda akaraterejének és bátorságának bizonyságául már újra a Ferrariban ült, végigversenyezte az idényt. Lauda később személyesen köszönte meg a segítséget megmentőinek, akik közül Merzarionak - akivel nem volt túl jó viszonyban - adta monte-carlói pole pozíciójáért kapott aranyóráját. Az 1976-os évet Lauda a második helyen zárta, címvédéséhez egyetlen pont hiányzott. 



Azon az esős hétvégén Fittipaldi nyerte a Világbajnokságot.


----------



## Ray2 (2008 November 2)

Egy kis történelem után a nagy kérdés : 

Hamilton vagy Massa ? 

Nagyon ügyes ez a Hamilton gyerek. Szép eredményeket ér el. Hatalmas rajongótábort gyűjtve magaköré. A Sumi korszakba belefáradt nézőknek felüdülés volt egy új csillag az F1 egén.
Sajnos a mindent elsöprő vehemencia ahogy igyekszik mindenkin átgázolva a cél felé, ellenérzéseket szül a sportrajongókban. Nincs fairplay a stílusában , képes a felvezető autó mögött is balesetet okozni. Először cselekszik utána gondolkodik. Nem kiforrott egyéniség. 

Nos az idén ízgalmassá teszi a bajnokság döntőjét.


----------



## afca (2008 November 2)

Egy ilyen legyen a forma1 világbajnoka........Van még ennél lejjebb?????


----------



## 3Я!К (2008 November 2)

Hamilton világbajnoki címe a mai futam után olyan, mint Kiszel Tündének gyereket csinálni: lehet, nem kell érte harcolni, DE SZÉGYEN!!! Ha legalább úgy vezetett volna, mint Vettel, akkor azt mondom ok, küzdött a végsőkig, majd jövőre bizonyít a Ferrari. De így? ÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁ


----------



## afca (2008 November 3)

Massa több futamgyőzelmével nem tudott világbajnok lenni.Hamilton nem érdemelte meg.Kár,hogy ilyen mélyre sülyedt a Forma1.


----------



## icelady (2008 November 4)

*RE:CanadaHun*



kelemenm írta:


> De én Raikonnennek szurkolok.


Szia mki.KELEMENM én is neki szurkolok már azóta mióta megjelent a F1ben,az idén nem sikerült neki - nagyon sok balszerencse érte szerintem - azért gondoltam ha Kimi nem nyerhet akkor nyerje meg a VBt a kis Massa.Az hogy HAMI nyeri meg nagyon ellenszenves elképzelés volt számomra,de sajnos reális.Biztam egy kis ziccerben mely miatt akár Massa lehetett volna a VB,dehát sajnos a ziccer ellenére mázlija volt a supermannek,igy hát ő lett a VB,remélem jövőre KIMInk újra bizonyitani fog,hogy érdemes a jelzőre mert ő a királyNagyon sokan imádjuk őt a fairplay versenyzése és kitartása miatt,nagyon remélem jövőre boldogabban fogadjuk 2009 VBát.Számomra KIMI a bajnok a jellemévelSzép napocskát minden fórumozónak


----------



## mukav (2008 November 8)

Én az látom Kimin, hogy teljesen motiválatlan. Nagyon bírom őt, de iszonyatosan össze kellene kapnia magát. Nem is értem, hogy miért írtak vele alá újra...
Vettelt sokkal inkább el tudnám képzelni a ferkában. Hihetetlen amit idén csinált. Brazíliában Hamilton nem tudta tartani vele a lépést a mezőny legjobb autójában.
2011-ben remélem összejön egy Alonso-Vettel páros a Ferrariban.


----------



## tgtrial (2008 November 8)

HAJRÁ Hamilton!


----------



## Gyuuuszo (2008 November 8)

Massa meg Kimi a tuti!!!!
Hamiltonnak meg szerencséje volt!


----------



## Sonnye (2008 November 8)

Hello Mindenkinek!
Nagyon izgalmas volt a záró futam, főleg az utolsó 2 kör!! Számítani lehetett rá, hogy Hamilton lesz a bajnok. Nagy Ferrari szurkoló vagyok, már sok-sok éve, és nagyon szerettem volna, hogy Kimi tavalyi győzelme után most Massa-é legyen a VB cím. De nem így történt. Vettel nagyon ügyes volt amikor megelőzte Hamiltont és érezhető volt, hogy nem tud mit kezdeni a helyzettel, hiába ül egy sokkal jobb autóban. Glock és a száraz gumik miatt lett Hamilton világbajnok. De ha a Ferrari csapat nem hibáz annyiszor a boxutcában, akkor most biztos Massa lenne bajnok. Ennyit erről, már nem lehet mit tenni, DE majd jövőre!


----------



## lampard (2008 November 10)

Hát ez az, végül is a boxban dőlt el a VB cím, ha a cső nem marad a Massa autójában, vagy a magyar futamon 3 körrel a vége előtt nem áll le a kocsi, akkor Massa a bajnok. Tudom, hogy "ha" az nem jó, de Massa hibázott kevesebbet, a körülvevő személyzet többet.


----------



## cica25 (2008 November 10)

*Sziasztok!*

Sziasztok!

Igen , extra izgalmas volt a záró futam, kár hogy nem Massa, nyert nagyon sajnáltam szegényt, mert én nagy Ferrari fan vagyok, de talán majd legközelebb

Arra leszek még kiváncsi ha Bruno Senna bekerül a F1be mit teljesit?

Ha nem harausztok meg érte: Hajrá Ferrari!

Puszi cica25


----------



## afca (2008 November 11)

tgabrr írta:


> Ferrari!!!!!!!!!!!


Ennyi eszed van??Összefirkálod más topikját??Ezért jöttél ide???


----------



## icelady (2008 November 14)

*RE:CanadaHun*

Számomra szomorú pillanatok,nagyon sajnáltam szegényt


----------



## pamirka (2008 November 16)

A legrosszabb volt látni a ferrarisokat amikor Hamilton beért a célba, azt se tudták hogy öröljenek hogy Massa lett a VB! Csak akkor koppantak szegények amikor Glock is bejött!
Én személyszerint Massának drukkoltam!


----------



## afca (2008 November 17)

Elbúcsúzhatnak a Kanadai Nagydíjtól a Forma-1 rajongói .

Minden bizonnyal véglegesnek tekinthető, hogy nem lesz Forma-1-es Kanadai Nagydíj jövőre, mivel eredménytelenül zárult Bernie Ecclestone, az F1 főnöke és a montreali viadal megmentéséért fellépő kanadai politikusok egyeztetése.


<!-- Single image --><!-- Gallery --><!-- Related information --><!-- Content -->Pénteken látott napvilágot, hogy a québeci tartományi kormányzat ajánlatcsomagot dolgozott ki, és juttatott el Ecclestone-hoz, hogy megpróbálja megmenteni a jövő évi versenyprogramból törölt nagydíjat, de az álláspontok távol maradtak egymástól. Raymond Bachand québeci gazdaságfejlesztési miniszter szerint Ecclestone 175 millió kanadai dolláros (30,8 milliárd forint) jogdíjat kért öt évre, miközben ők 110 milliót (19,36 milliárd forint) ajánlottak.
"Senkit nem találtunk, aki az előírt összeget garantálta volna" - közölte a tárcavezető sajtótájékoztatón, melyen jelen volt Gérald Tremblay montreali polgármester és Michael Fortier volt kanadai kereskedelmi miniszter is. - A nagydíj ebben a formában nem nyereséges, vagyis nem lesz jövőre kanadai futam, hacsak nem módosítja követeléseit Ecclestone" - tette hozzá.
A Forma-1 főnöke a sajtótájékoztatón közzétett levelében jelezte, a viadal előző szervezője három éven keresztül elmulasztotta teljesíteni pénzügyi kötelezettségeit. Talán ennek is tudható be, hogy Ecclestone a mostani tárgyalások során nem volt hajlandó engedni. A Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) október 7-én tette közzé a 2009-es programot, melyben már nem szerepel a montreali verseny. (MTI)


----------



## Dév20 (2008 November 17)

*szia*

Hajrá Mark Webber!!!


----------



## benyofradi (2008 November 19)

rohadt hamilton...az ecclestone ott segítette őt ahol tudta...nagyképű majom...HAJRÁ FERRARI


----------



## lampard (2008 November 19)

Talán azért, mert te nem szereted Hamiltont, azért nyilatkozhatnál róla sportszerűbben is. 
Én Massa rajongó vagyok,még sem mondok rá ilyeneket.


----------



## karl86 (2008 November 20)

Remélem jövőre az összes futam olyan izgalmas lesz, mint az utolsó.


----------



## benjo1 (2008 November 21)

hajrá F1


----------



## alex911 (2008 November 24)

Forza Ferrari!

Mióta az eszemet tudom Ferrari rajongó vagyok. M.S. szerettette meg velem ezt a csapatot.


----------



## Indee (2008 November 28)

Még szép, hogy Forza Ferrari!!!!


----------



## Indee (2008 November 28)




----------



## valaki12 (2008 December 3)

Nagyon kíváncsi vagyok a jövő évre, újabb szabályváltoztatások miatt a autók külsőre mintha visszamentek volna vagy 10 évet. Ecclestone úr újabb ötletétől -hogy érmeket osszanak a futom után és az legyen a világbajnok akinek a legtöbb aranya van- meg égnek áll a hajam.


----------



## afca (2008 December 5)

*Formula–1: a Honda a világgazdasági válság miatt kiszáll*

A 2008-as volt az utolsó évad a Honda számára a Forma–1-ben – jelentette be Fukui Takao, a japán autógyártó elnök-vezérigazgatója pénteken egy tokiói sajtótájékoztatón.

Fukui a világgazdasági válsággal indokolta a döntést. A megemelkedett költségek és a gépkocsi-kereslet visszaesése miatt kényszerül arra a vállalat, hogy kivonuljon az évente több tízmilliárd dolláros költséggel járó sportágból – mondta.

A cég tárgyalásokba kezd Forma-1-es csapatával annak további sorsáról, beleértve lehetséges eladását is. MTI


----------



## afca (2008 December 5)

*FORMULA–1. A kétszeres világbajnok spanyol pilóta számára az újabb változtatás már sok lenne. Véleményével nincs egyedül*

*Alonso: Ha egyformák lesznek a motorok, otthagyom a Formula–1-et*

Ha 2010-től egyforma motorral kell versenyezniük a Formula–1-es pilótáknak, a spanyol Fernando Alonso otthagyná a sportágat – nyilatkozta a kétszeres világbajnok az angol BBC-nek. Véleményével nincs egyedül: a Ferrari is azzal fenyegetőzik, újragondolja részvételét a sorozatban, ha a motort érintő változások bekövetkeznek.

„Az lesz az utolsó csepp a pohárban, ha egyformák lesznek a motorok. Ebben az esetben el kellene gondolkodnom a visszavonuláson” – mondta a spanyol Fernando Alonso.

A Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség elnöke, Max Mosley a világgazdasági válság miatt csökkenteni szeretné az F1 költségeit 2010-ig, és ennek a programnak lenne része a motorok uniformizálása.

Javaslata azonban nem csak Alonso ellenzését váltotta ki. A Ferrari is azzal fenyegetőzik, átgondolja részvételét a Formula–1-ben, mert az istállónál úgy vélik, az azonos motorok használata kiirtaná a sportágból a versenyt és gátat szabna a technológiai fejlesztéseknek.

A kétszeres világbajnok pilóta is osztja az olaszok véleményét, noha ő pozitívan nyilatkozott a következő szezon egyéb szabálymódosításairól – érthetően, hiszen azok a kiscsapatoknak kedveznek.

Az autók küllemét jelentősen átalakító új aerodinamikai szabályok az előzések megkönnyítését kívánják elősegíteni, egészen pontosan azt, hogy közelebbről tudják követni egymást a versenygépek, különösen a kanyarokban. 

Ha azokban közelebb képes maradni riválisához a hátul haladó, közelebbről indíthat támadást is az egyenesben – és annak végén lehetősége nyílik a másik kifékezésére. Emellett ismét lehetne használni slick gumikat.

„A változtatások előnye, hogy gyakorlatilag mindenki a nulláról indul” – mutatott rá a lényegre Alonso.

„Jövőre megpróbálom megnyerni a világbajnoki pontversenyt. Elvégre úgy nem mehetsz neki egy bajnokságnak, hogy ne azt gondold, nyerni fogsz. Az én célom a világbajnoki cím. Nagyon egyszerű cél, de persze megváltozhat a szezon során” – tette hozzá a spanyol.


----------



## afca (2008 December 5)

*FORMULA–1. A McLarennél bejelentették: január 16-án mutatják be Wokingban az új aerodinamikai előírásoknak megfelelő autókat*

*Hamilton szerint az új szabályok miatt izgalmasabb versenyek lesznek*

Január 16-án, Wokingban mutatják be az új aerodinamikai szabályok következtében teljesen megújuló 2009-es McLaren-Mercedest – ezt a brit istálló jelentette be kedden. Lewis Hamilton, a McLaren 2008-as világbajnoka a BBC-nek adott interjújában elmondta, az új szabályok révén az ideinél sokkal kiélezettebb versenyekre számít a következő szezonban.






A jövőre életbe lépő szabályoknak köszönhetően tíz éve nem tapasztalt változásokon megy keresztül a Formula–1. A mérnökök módosítják az autók aerodinamikáját, gumijait és erőforrásait is.

*MINDENT A MÓDOSÍTÁSOKRÓL*


Részletek az új szabályokról
Radiáklis aerodinamikai változások

Az autók küllemét jelentősen átalakító új aerodinamikai szabályok az előzések megkönnyítését kívánják elősegíteni, egészen pontosan azt, hogy közelebbről tudják követni egymást a versenygépek, különösen a kanyarokban. Ha azokban közelebb képes maradni riválisához a hátul haladó, közelebbről indíthat támadást is az egyenesben – és annak végén lehetősége nyílik a másik kifékezésére.

Többek között ezt eredményezhetik a szabálymódosítások, melyektől a száguldó cirkusz idei világbajnoka, Lewis Hamilton is még izgalmasabb nagydíjakat remél.

„A karácsonyi szabadság után januárban kezdődik a tesztidőszak, amit már nagyon várok” – nyilatkozta a BBC-nek a világbajnok.

„A szabályváltozások következtében egészen másképp fognak viselkedni az autók, így rendkívül kíváncsi vagyok milyenek lesznek majd a versenyek” – fogalmazott Hamilton.

A brit pilóta hozzátette, szerinte a szabálymódosítások elérik a céljukat, és az ideinél kiélezettebb versenyek lesznek majd 2009-ben.

Ezzel egyetértett a Formula–1 hivatalos internetes oldalának nyilatkozó Doug McKiernan is, aki a McLaren aerodinamikai igazgatója.

„A szabályváltozások az egész Formula–1-nek jót tesznek majd, mert hatalmas motivációt jelenthet az új szabályokhoz való alkalmazkodás. Sok munka van még hátra, de nagyon élvezzük” – mondta McKiernan.

Lewis Hamilton ebben az évben még részt vesz december 14-én a Bajnokok Tornáján, ahol egy bemutató kört tesz majd meg, hogy aztán még a BBC „Év sportolója-választásának” díjkiosztóján is ott lehessen. 

Ezt követően január 16-án lesz legközelebb jelenése hivatalos eseményen: ekkor mutatják be ugyanis Wokingban a 2009-es McLaren-Mercedest. ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bazárimajom.Megnyerették vele a VB-t.Mi köze egy ilyennek a Forma 1-hez???


----------



## bea1111 (2008 December 5)

Üdv.: Sztem az új szabályok csak rontják az F1-et, elveszíti igazi varázsát. Bár elismerem csak 2 és fél szezont néztem végig. Jövőre remélem izgalmas lesz és egy új 3x-os világbajnokot köszönthetünk.


----------



## ciriaco (2008 December 7)

tud valaki valami pontos infót mert álítólag ha a honda kivonul a forma 1 ből akkor nem lesz meg a 10 csapat és nem nézhetjük a száguldó cirkuszt?


----------



## Szabbensz (2008 December 8)

Kivonul a Honda, de sztem nem fog a F1 leállni. Jön majd egy másik kis csapat, s ismét lesznek gyengék, akik csak szemmel nézik a Ferrarik győzelmét  Forza Massa!


----------



## afca (2008 December 12)

*Jövőre drasztikus költségcsökkentés a Forma-1-ben *

<!-- Meta --> 
2008. december 12. péntek, 

<!-- Intro -->A Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) drasztikus csökkentésre kötelezi a következő szezonban a Forma-1-es világbajnoki sorozatban induló istállókat. A szervezet közleménye szerint a következő idényben egy versenyző csak nyolc motort használhat el a viadalok hétvégéin, a csapatok pedig további négyet a teszteken.


<!-- Single image --><!-- Gallery --><!-- Related information --><!-- Content -->Ez azt jelenti, hogy egy esztendőben legfeljebb húsz motort lehet elhasználni. A következő évben az istállók az idény közben már nem tesztelhetnek, erre csak a verseny hétvégeken kerülhet sor. A FIA reméli, hogy 2009-ben a gyári csapatok minimálisan harminc, míg a független istállók ennél jóval több, megközelítőleg ötven százalékos költségcsökkentéssel számolhatnak.
A nemzetközi szövetség változtatni szeretne a szombati időmérők lebonyolításán is, erről azonban egy későbbi időpontban döntenek. (MTI)

<!-- Tags -->


----------



## Petra15 (2008 December 15)

Amióta nincs Schumi és azóta nem nagyon nézem, de most drukkoltam h Massa nyerjen... kár h nem ő nyert


----------



## Sparcos (2008 December 15)

Hamilton Haj rá a kövi évben is


----------



## Sparcos (2008 December 15)

Mikor Kezdődik a Következő szezon??


----------



## Sparcos (2008 December 15)

Ez igaz Kár Schumi ért deh Látátok tegnap a ROC-on de sajna nem ő nyert:S


----------



## subzero9 (2008 December 17)

Raikkonen a legjobb


----------



## afca (2008 December 20)

*FORMULA–1. Az olasz istálló elnöke sajtótájékoztatón viccelődött a finn teljesítményén, és ismét dicsérte Fernando Alonsót*

*Montezemolo: Räikkönen csak a Francia Nagydíjig ült a Ferrari volánjánál*

A 2008-as szezon gyengén sikerült a címvédő Kimi Räikkönen számára. A finn pilóta csak árnyéka volt egy évvel korábbi önmagának, és csalódást keltő teljesítménnyel csak a pilóták vb-pontversenyének harmadik helyén végzett. Luca di Montezemolo, a Ferrari elnöke szerint Räikkönen csak a Francia Nagydíjig vezette a Ferrarit, utána megkérte egy barátját, hogy ugorjon be a helyére.






Egy biztos, a 2008-as szezonban nem Kimi Räikkönen volt a főszereplő. A finn versenyző 2007-ben, első ferraris idényében világbajnoki címet szerzett, aztán egy évvel később, címvédőként csak „bottal ütötte” az éllovas Lewis Hamilton, Felipe Massa kettős nyomát.

Sőt az idény végére Maranellóban rá osztották a másodhegedűs szerepét, és ez különösen frusztráló egy regnáló világbajnok számára. Emellett az állása miatt is aggódnia kellett, ugyanis az olasz istálló háza táján újra és újra felvetődött a kétszeres világbajnok spanyol Fernando Alonso neve.

Így Räikkönennek nincs más választása, mint 2009-ben sokkal jobb szezont produkálni, és a „Jégember” erre ígéretet is tett. 

„Úgy gondolom, Kimi nagyon elszánt, és jó formában van. 2009-ben újra a régi Räikkönent láthatjuk majd” – mondta a Scuderia elnöke, Luca di Montezemolo egy maranellói sajtótájékoztatón. Az elnök ugyanakkor nem mulasztotta el az alkalmat arra, hogy vicces formában odapiszkáljon a finn pilótának idei gyenge teljesítménye miatt.

„Kimi csak a Francia Nagydíjig ült az autónkban. Utána nagyon elfoglalt volt, és megkérte egy jó barátját, hogy ugorjon be helyette – mondta Montezemolo. – Ez a barátja is jó pilóta volt, de most visszatért hozzánk az igazi Kimi. Nem felejthetjük el, hogy első nálunk töltött évében világbajnok lett.”

Ezt valóban nehéz elfelejteni, de úgy tűnik, hogy az istálló elnöke mást sem tud elfelejteni: Fernando Alonsót. „Fantasztikus versenyző, ez nem is lehet kérdés. Nagyon kedvelem, igazi bajnok és vezéregyéniség. Meglátjuk, mit hoz a jövő” – utalt Montezemolo a spanyol világbajnok esetleges szerződtetésére. 

Az elnök ugyanakkor azt is hozzátette, hogy erre a közeljövőben nem kerülhet sor, hiszen Massa és Räikkönen szerződése egyaránt 2010-ig szól a Ferrarinál. 
*"MAGYARORSZÁGON VESZTETTÜK EL A VÉBÉT"*

„Nagyon büszke voltam arra, ahogy Massa kezelte a brazíliai helyzetet: nyugodtan, sportszerűen, barátságosan. Felipe a Ferrari-család megbecsült tagja, akit nagyon kedvelek” – dicsérte az elnök a világbajnoki pontverseny második helyén végzett pilótát. „Nem a hajrában vesztettük el a címet, hanem a Magyar és a Szingapúri Nagydíjon. És azok sem Massa hibái voltak, hanem a csapaté.”


----------



## dgaboca (2008 December 21)

Senna halála óta nem nézem!


----------



## Scooter1986 (2008 December 22)

shcumi szeritem nagyon kiment a divatból most már a nagy kedvencem RAIKONNEN  hajrá neki


----------



## afca (2008 December 22)

*F-1: a világ második leggazdagabb emberét érdekli a Honda*

Könnyen elképzelhető, hogy a világ második leggazdagabb embere, a mexikói Carlos Slim Helú megveszi a Honda Formula–1-es csapatát. A japán autógyártó december elején közölte, hogy kiszáll a száguldó cirkuszból, azóta igyekszik vevőt találni az istállóra.
A 68 éves mexikói üzletember – aki telekommunikációs cégekből építette 60 milliárd dolláros vagyonát – a hírek szerint a korábbi GP2-es istálló, az Alejandro Agag ex-tulajdonosával, Adrian Camposszal összeállva hosszú távon az első mexikói F1-es csapat létrehozásán fáradozik. 
<!-- grundfoci --><!-- //grundfoci -->
<!-- eTarget ContextAd End --><!-- article end --><!-- doboz end --><!-- sponsor_frame end --><!-- sponsor_background end -->


----------



## afca (2008 December 22)

Scooter1986 írta:


> shcumi szeritem nagyon kiment a divatból most már a nagy kedvencem RAIKONNEN  hajrá neki


Mi a Schumacher póló??Mi az,hogy kiment a divatból?


----------



## sosu (2008 December 23)

megint kezd szürke lenni a forma 1. Remélem Alonso tartja majd az év végi formáját és akkor jó versenyek lesznek.


----------



## Piera_23 (2008 December 27)

Alonso!!!


----------



## Piera_23 (2008 December 27)

Renault lesz a világbajnok 2009ben


----------



## Piera_23 (2008 December 27)

A ferrarinak sír a szája, legalábbis a vezetőknek


----------



## Piera_23 (2008 December 27)

Montesemolo vagy ki...


----------



## Piera_23 (2008 December 27)

Eccleston majd helyreteszi


----------



## Piera_23 (2008 December 27)

Hamilton meg mákos, jövőre esélye sincs


----------



## Piera_23 (2008 December 27)

Massa vs Alonso csata lesz


----------



## Piera_23 (2008 December 27)

Egyértelmű ki fog nyerni...


----------



## Piera_23 (2008 December 27)

A KERS-t meg minnél hamarabb be kelle vevetni


----------



## afca (2008 December 27)

*Forma-1: A világ egyik leggazdagabb embere veszi meg a Honda csapatot *


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, december 27 - 19:49 
<META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-ansi-language:EN-US;mso-fareast-language:EN-US;}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>Olasz lapértesülés szerint a világ egyik leggazdagabb embereként számon tartott mexikói Carlos Slim Helú vásárolja meg a Honda-istállót: Fukui Takao, a japán autógyártó elnök-vezérigazgatója három hete jelentette be, hogy kiszállnak a száguldó cirkuszból és eladják az F1-es csapatot. 


 Carlos Slim Helú 
arch.


A La Stampa című tekintélyes napilap azt írta, hogy a 67 esztendős latin-amerikai multimilliárdos akciójával elhárult az akadály az elől, hogy a csapat induljon a 2009-es világbajnokságon. 
A lap leszögezte, hogy két dolog már most biztos: a Hondát megmentették, továbbá a brit Jenson Button és a brazil Bruno Senna lesz a két pilóta. A legendás Ayrton Senna unokaöccse, honfitársa, Rubens Barrichello helyét foglalja el a volán mögött. 
A Honda ára jelképesen csupán egy dollár, ám a versenyeztetés, tervezés, működtetés hatalmas összeget emészt fel. 
Az istálló, amely az idei szezon során 294 millió dolláros költségvetéssel szerepelt a Forma-1-ben, a konstruktőrök versenyében az utolsó előtti helyen végzett. A pilóták küzdelmeiben Rubens Barrichello a 14., Jenson Button pedig a 18. lett. 
mti/para


----------



## lampard (2008 December 28)

Piera_23 írta:


> Egyértelmű ki fog nyerni...


 

Miért egyértelmű? Egyáltalán nem az. Nem egyesélyes a szezon, főleg, hogy azt sem lehet előre tudni, ki mekkora megszorításokat fog alkalmazni.


----------



## afca (2008 December 28)

*Forma-1: Alonsót megvette a Ferrari*


<!-- /#content-header -->2008, december 28 - 13:36 
<META content=Word.Document name=ProgId><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Generator><META content="Microsoft Word 11" name=Originator><LINK href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CBARAKL%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml" rel=File-List><OBJECT id=ieooui classid=clsid:38481807-CA0E-42D2-BF39-B33AF135CC4D></OBJECT><STYLE>st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) }</STYLE><STYLE><!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}--></STYLE>A spanyolok kétszeres Forma-1-es világbajnoka, Fernando Alonso 2011-től a Ferrari pilótája lesz - írta vasárnapi számában az olasz La Gazzetta dello Sport. 


 Elkelt a kétszeres világbajnok
arch.


A lap szerint a 27 éves hispániai versenyző és az itáliai F1-es istálló négy évre szóló - titkos - megállapodást kötött. 
A La Gazzetta dello Sport azt is tudni véli, hogy ha a Ferrari finn pilótája, Kimi Ra:ikkönen önmagához - és persze a tűzpiros versenyautó múltjához - méltatlanul szerepelne a következő világbajnoki sorozatban, a 2011-es közös kezdet előbbre kerülne, s akár már 2010-től csatlakozhatna a spanyol versenyző az olasz csapathoz. A jelenlegi másik ferraris, a brazil Felipe Massa ugyanakkor maradna, neki biztos helye van a talján gyorsasági autós alakulatnál - állítja a sportújság, amely Alonso nem távoli érkezésének "előszeleként" értékeli, hogy a korábbi világbajnok csak egy évvel, 2010-ig hosszabbította meg új megállapodását jelenlegi munkaadójával, a Renault-val. Amellett nyitva hagyta a kaput Alonso jövetele előtt a Ferrari elnöke, Luca di Montezemolo is, amikor egyik karácsonyi interjújában ekként fogalmazott: 
"Meglátjuk, mit hoz a jövő. Alonso nagy bajnok, az élet hosszú, ő pedig fiatal..." 
mti/para


----------



## Allen (2008 December 29)

Alonsonak a Renault túl méltatlan hely, megérdemelne egy jobb autót, normális csapattal, normális csapattárssal.


----------



## 13-as kiscsaj (2009 Január 3)

Massa jó a Ferrarinál


----------



## kovasz (2009 Január 3)

Várjuk ki a végét.... nem eszik olyan forron...


----------



## afca (2009 Január 12)

Forma-1: a Ferrari már előállt új autójával 

A Ferrari hétfőn délelőtt felfedte internetes oldalán az idei Forma-1-es sorozatban induló autóját, az F60-as modellt. Az elnevezés arra utal, hogy a csapat 60. éve szerepel a világbajnokságon.


<!-- Single image --><!-- Gallery --><!-- Related information --><!-- Content -->Az autó kialakításánál a tervezők szem előtt tartották a költségcsökkentésre irányuló új szabályokat. Az aerodinamikai fejlesztésekkel a mérnökök arra törekedtek, hogy a kocsi stabilabb legyen, mint elődje. Ezért az elülső légterelő szélesebb, a hátsó pedig magasabban van és keskenyebb. A lehető legjobb súlyelosztást szem előtt tartva módosították az autó felfüggesztését. Az első köröket a tavaly vb-második brazil Felipe Massa teszi majd meg az új autóval a mugellói pályán. (MTI)

<!-- Tags -->


----------



## gtrsky (2009 Január 12)

Majd meglátjuk..., remélem az idén is elég izgalmas lesz a bajnokság.


----------



## paprobert84 (2009 Január 18)

Hát ahogy én hallottam szólni az új F60-es nagyon jó. Kíváncsi vagyok a többi csapat mit tud kihozni.


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 24)

Remélem a Renault, jó autót tesz Alonso alá és megnyerik az idei Vb.-ét


----------



## beagle17 (2009 Január 24)

Az álmos könyvemben azt olvastam , ez az év a Ferrari éve !!


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Január 25)

jó álmodozást! szerintem az idén Alonsonak áll a zászló!


----------



## vargesz (2009 Január 26)

alonsonak há hogyne azzal a ful erős renaulttal


----------



## mrtota (2009 Február 1)

Szerintem mostmár Massanak kéne a világbajnoknak lenni!


----------



## wanna (2009 Február 1)

mrtota írta:


> Szerintem mostmár Massanak kéne a világbajnoknak lenni!



Kéne egy fenét! Nem egy VB-alkat a lelkem;P  Viccet félre: 2008-ban megkapta rá a soha vissza nem térő lehetőséget - nyomta a csapat, tolta az FiA -, mégsem tudott élni vele. Sajna nem lesz több dobása. Van rá egy fogadásom.


----------



## wanna (2009 Február 1)

afca írta:


> Forma-1: a Ferrari már előállt új autójával
> A Ferrari hétfőn délelőtt felfedte internetes oldalán az idei Forma-1-es sorozatban induló autóját, az F60-as modellt. Az elnevezés arra utal, hogy a csapat 60. éve szerepel a világbajnokságon......
> <!-- Tags -->



Afca, ugye te nem vagy azonos az _ATLAS_-os (<cite>autosport.com)</cite> AFCA-val..?


----------



## aghirua (2009 Február 2)

wanna írta:


> ...nyomta a csapat,...



Szvsz a csapata (Massa teljesítményétől független) rontásai miatt Massa minimum 20 pontot bukott 2008-ban. Rajkónál is hasonló a helyzet.


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Február 3)

wanna írta:


> Kéne egy fenét! Nem egy VB-alkat a lelkem;P  Viccet félre: 2008-ban megkapta rá a soha vissza nem térő lehetőséget - nyomta a csapat, tolta az FiA -, mégsem tudott élni vele. Sajna nem lesz több dobása. Van rá egy fogadásom.


Nem értek egyet veled!
Forza Ferrari!!!


----------



## Pisti61 (2009 Február 9)

*Sajna*

Amióta Shumi nincs azóta a forma se nagyon érdekel kell még ido
amig valamely versenyzo belopózik a nézetembe.
Nagyon szerettem az Indycart de itt nem tudom nézni nincs lehetoségem


----------



## Qlee (2009 Február 9)

Schumi egy erős tehetséges egyéniség. Jelen pillanatban is vannak nagy tehetségek a F1ben, csak nem a megfelelő csapatban ülnek.
Bár a kis csapatok is rohamosan fejlődnek és volt egy két villanásuk.


----------



## Halcolm (2009 Február 9)

Sziasztok! Már alig várom, hogy elkezdődjön az idény. Kiváncsi vagyok az erőfölény alakulására és az új autók arculatára.


----------



## Zolthan Sagro (2009 Február 9)

Én is kíváncsi vagyok ki milyen formában lesz és a technika milyen irányba fejlődött, milyenek az új autók, mire képesek és ki lesz majd a világ bajnok az év végén. Tán a jövö évi szezon jobban érdekel, lesz-e Méxicó-i pálya az F1-ben ismét, én imádom a MX. pályákat, jól lehet rajta körözni, jó vonalvezetése van ezeknek.


----------



## Halcolm (2009 Február 11)

Böngészni szoktam az F1 híreket, de az idei év versenynaptárában nem találkoztam a Mexikói versennyel, azonban az év utolsó versenyei között láttam az Abu Dhabi Gp.-ét. (


----------



## Halcolm (2009 Február 11)

Imádom az F1-et. A tavalyi év futamait szinte kivétel nélkül felvettem. Most ebben a F1 nélküli kiéhezett időszakban jó egy kis autóversenyzést nézni, illetve számítógépes játékokban is a lehető legtöbb F1-es játékot megszereztem..


----------



## alba17 (2009 Február 11)

Hallottátok, Schumi motoros teszten volt és bukott , de csak kisebb sérülései lettek.


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Február 13)

Schuminak aktív korában is volt néhány balesete, na nem a pályán, nagy fejfájást okozva a csapatnak. "Mindenben" kipróbálta már magát. De ő legjobb még most is, bár én én Alonsot kedvelem.


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Február 13)

Bocsi, nem jót küldtem el, de ebben még nagyon kezdő vagyok.


----------



## Halcolm (2009 Február 13)

Magam Massa párti vagyok sajnálom, hogy a vb.-ét nem tudta megnyerni, bár a technikai sportok ilyenek. Amúgy meg az a véleményem, hogy lehetőeleg minél több izgalmasabb futamokat láthassunk.


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Február 14)

Már én is várom!


----------



## MatF1 (2009 Február 14)

Igen-igen, az új év sok izgalmat tartogathat, megkeveredhet a pakli az erősorrendet illetően. És jó lenne, ha a Honda-ügy végére is pont kerülne...
A sajtó szerint B. Senna - J. Button párossal indulnak, Mercedes motorokkal...


----------



## Halcolm (2009 Február 16)

A Honda versenye még bizonytalan, remélhetőleg indulnak az idei versenysorozatban kár lenne ha kimaradnának. Magam nem vagyok Honda párti, de mégis hiányoznának a futamok alatt.


----------



## matyus13 (2009 Február 16)

Kimi a király!


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Február 16)

Majd meglátjuk!


----------



## Halcolm (2009 Február 16)

Igaza van az előttem szólónak. Idén fordulhat a szerencse és talán egy igazán izgalmas évadot láthatunk ahol mindenkinek esélye lehet egy igazán jó helyezéshez. Talán az un. kiscsapatok is felzárkóznak.


----------



## Mamika (2009 Február 18)

Halcolm írta:


> Magam Massa párti vagyok sajnálom, hogy a vb.-ét nem tudta megnyerni, bár a technikai sportok ilyenek. Amúgy meg az a véleményem, hogy lehetőeleg minél több izgalmasabb futamokat láthassunk.



Én is Massának szurkoltam. Szegénynek nagy pechje volt. Én nagyon sajnáltam, de tényleg az izgalmas futamok a lényeg, már várom a következő sorozatot, és remélem, legalább olyan jó lesz, mint ez volt.


----------



## Halcolm (2009 Február 18)

Szerintem Massa lehetett volna a világbajnok azonban a csapat néhány futamon mint pld. a Singapuri ezt az esélyt elvette tőle ezért az utolsó Brazil versenyen már inkább csak a szerencse döntött volna mellette. (Véleményemmel nem akarom megbántani a Hamilton rajongókat)


----------



## hayama (2009 Február 19)

hát ezzel az erövel Kimi is lehetett volna vb söt Kovalainen is ha nem bénázza el szal...no mind1 én nem szeretem Massát szal jó h Hamilton lett a VB...sorry a Massa fanoktól... am Kimi a legjobb...


----------



## MatF1 (2009 Február 20)

Mint tudjuk, ez csapatsport... Tény és való, hogy nem valami magas fokú szervezettség van a Ferrarinál.... Engem arra az időszakra emlékeztet, mikor a Jean Alesi - Gerhard Berger duóval indultak. Akkor voltak ilyen szétszórtak utoljára az olaszok. Igaz, a 96/97-es szezonra a Benettonhoz kerültek....
Tény, hogy Todt, Brawn és MS nagyon hiányzik a Ferrari csapatából....
De ez ma már csak történelem.


----------



## Halcolm (2009 Február 20)

Néztem a fórumokon az idei versenyautok bemutatóját, kialakítását, formatervezését, hát mit mondjak a 2008-as versenygépek sokkal mutatósabbak voltak. Valahogy nekem a 2009-es gépek nem tettszenek, aztán majd meglátjuk, hogy mit is tudnak.


----------



## adam96 (2009 Február 24)

hello


----------



## Halcolm (2009 Február 28)

Olvastam, hogy a Honda talán mégis visszatér F1 Barckley név alatt. A jövő vagy utána való héten akarják tesztelni a versenygépüket. A Honda kisebb pénzösszeggel továbbra is marad. A pilóták maradnak nem akarnak az összetételen változtatni. Talán mégis visszatérnek. Jövőre egy új amerikai csapat is beszáll USF1 néven.


----------



## Tony2009 (2009 Március 1)

Sziasztok ! Mi a véleményetek az új F1-es autók hátsó terelőszárnyairól ? Már ami a kinézetüket illeti...
Tony


----------



## MatF1 (2009 Március 1)

Tony2009!
Nekem elsőre a 80-as évek vége, 90-es eleje ugrik be...





Végülis meg lehet majd szokni őket

ui: 1-2 kép a VJM02-ről.


```
http://www.formula.hu/f1/az-uj-force-india-versenyauto--c25322.html
```

Elvileg ma van a hivatalos bemutató, holnap a Toroé.


----------



## Halcolm (2009 Március 1)

Az új versenygépek kinézete nekem nem jön be. A régi karosszéria és a felépítés szebben nézett ki. Majd meglátjuk, hogy mennyiben befolyásolja a teljesítményt. Állítólag a versenyautók lassítására néznek így ki.


----------



## Tony2009 (2009 Március 2)

MatF1 !

Érdekes, amit mondasz... valóban olyanok, mint a 80-as, 90-es évek F1-esei. Nekem igazából jobban tetszettek a széles hátsó szárnyak, gondolom a keskenyebbek műszaki szempontból ugyanolyan stabillá teszik az autót, de esztétikailag... nos, nekem nem jön be...


----------



## Halcolm (2009 Március 2)

A versenyautók formája nekem leginkább a gyorsulási versenyautókra emlékeztet. Valahogy se eleje se vége. Na meg a gumik kinézete olyan mint a GP2.


----------



## zolika0906 (2009 Március 2)

Üdv mindenkinek! Nem tudja véletlen valalaki, hogy honnan lehet f1-es futamokat letölteni?


----------



## Tony2009 (2009 Március 2)

zolika0906 !
Melyik futamra lenne szükséged ? Tavalyról, meg tavaly előttről van jó pár futamom DVD-n, nem valami csúcsminőség, de nem is túl rossz, TV-ből vettem fel. Nézhető.
Tony


----------



## Johnny234 (2009 Március 4)

zolika0906 írta:


> Üdv mindenkinek! Nem tudja véletlen valalaki, hogy honnan lehet f1-es futamokat letölteni?



Torrentoldalakról.


----------



## Gabika77 (2009 Március 4)

Valaki emegmondaná a 2009-es versenynaptárt holtalálom?


----------



## Halcolm (2009 Március 4)

F1 hírek, vagy egyszerüen beütöd a keresőbe, hogy F1 2009 versenynaptár és már meg is találtad.


----------



## Tibee8 (2009 Március 5)

Remélem a F1 2009-es év is olyan jó lesz mint a 2008-as. Bár ekkora változások, mint amilyenek most történtek. Teljesen más a kinézetük. De már csak 3 hetet kell várnunk!


----------



## Halcolm (2009 Március 6)

A hétvégén már nem maradunk autóverseny nélkül mert kezdődik Braziliában a túraautók verseny szezonja.


----------



## Gabika77 (2009 Március 6)

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## Gabika77 (2009 Március 6)

Halcolm írta:


> F1 hírek, vagy egyszerüen beütöd a keresőbe, hogy F1 2009 versenynaptár és már meg is találtad.


 Köszönöm szépen sikerült megtalálni


----------



## Halcolm (2009 Március 6)

Nincs mit. A forma-1 legfrissebb híreit is az F1 hírek oldalon találhatod meg. Napi frissítésű híreket olvashatsz. Kellemes böngészést.


----------



## MatF1 (2009 Március 6)

Sziasztok!
Na végre megmenekült a Honda!! Brawn megvette az egész céget és idén már biztosan indulnak. Az egyik pilóta tutira Button, a 2. valószínűleg B. Senna vagy Barrichello lesz.
Végülis akkor a csapat Mercedes motorokkal indul, vagy ezt még nem tisztázták?

1-2 kép a BGP001-esről:

http://www.formula.hu/f1/palyan-a-brawn-gp-uj-autoja---kepgaleria-c25422.html


----------



## klimi (2009 Március 9)

Alonso a favoritom, még a világbajnoki címe előtt fedeztem fel, hogy tehetséges és lás csodát.


----------



## Halcolm (2009 Március 9)

Jómagam Massának szurkolok igazán megérdemelne már egy világbajnoki címet, amúgy meg mindegy csak legyenek izgalmasak a futamok.


----------



## befedoke (2009 Március 10)

én nagyon sokáig drukkoltam raikkönennek, de szegénykémet még az ág is huzza, ahogy barátnöm mondja "valaki megátkozta és nem tudja magáról levetni az átkot"...
én nagyon birom vettel-t, buttont - sajnálom hogy a hondának nem megy jobban, pedig volt idő amikor szárnyaltak...na de majd idén! hajrá hajrá nemsoká kezdödik a f1-es idény 2009-ben is!!!!


----------



## befedoke (2009 Március 10)

klimi írta:


> Alonso a favoritom, még a világbajnoki címe előtt fedeztem fel, hogy tehetséges és lás csodát.


mint Czollner Gyuszi!!!!  emlékszem az egyik tudosítás alatt palik azt mondta hogy gyula a kislánya fénykképe mellett alonsoét hordja a tárcájában mert ö a titkos favoritja és eccer ugyis nagy bajnok lesz belöle - igaza lett! neked is!!!


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 13)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/329374"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/329374" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 15)

Kellemes Vasárnapot!

Nem kifejezetten F.1 , de nagyon jó...

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/319287"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/319287" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Wesker (2009 Március 15)

Hamarosan kezdődik az új idény. Hajrá Ferrari. Úgyis Massa vagy Kimi lesz a bajnok, a nagyképű Hamilton sehol nem lesz. Eddig is csak szerencséje volt.


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 17)

" *A McLaren istálló Magyarországon állított össze egy új teamet, mivel észrevették, hogy a cigányok hihetetlen rövid idő alatt képesek leszerelni az autók kerekeit.

Eleinte minden a legnagyobb rendben zajlott. A romák fantasztikus három másodperc alatt le- és felszerelték a versenyautó kerekeit.

A probléma a következő tíz másodpercben keletkezett, amikor a romák átfestették az autót, átütötték az alvázszámot és el akarták adni az egész gépet a pilótával együtt a Ferrarinak."*


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 19)

SZÉP NAPOT! Igaz nem F1. de érdekes....

Rallys bukások...

<object width="420" height="339" id="flvplayer"><param name="movie" value="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/vc_o.swf?vID=6df20d6b61" /><param name="menu" value="false" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><embed src="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/vc_o.swf?vID=6df20d6b61" width="420" height="339" name="flvplayer" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" /></object>


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Március 19)

Szerintem az idei VB sokkal igazságosabb lesz, az új szabályok elejétől a végéig győzelemre serkentik a versenyzőket. Sokkal jobb lesz az érmes díjazás, mint a pontozás volt.


----------



## Halcolm (2009 Március 20)

2009. 03. 28. szombat 06.40 indul az évad első időmérő edzése. Mindent bele gyerekek!


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Március 20)

Ajánlanék egy játékot. Mindenki tippelje meg ki lesz az idén a világbajnok.
A VB után majd kiértékeljük az évet.


----------



## icelady (2009 Március 22)

m.szolar judit írta:


> Szerintem az idei VB sokkal igazságosabb lesz, az új szabályok elejétől a végéig győzelemre serkentik a versenyzőket. Sokkal jobb lesz az érmes díjazás, mint a pontozás volt.


Szia kedves Judit,csalódást kell okoznom mert az érmes dolog csak 2010-től lesz.Megjegyzemnekem nemnagyon tetszik a dolog,mert ha bele gondolok akár 20 ponttal is nyerhet valaki VB?Jó ez igy ahogy van,esetleg az első helyezésért adnék több pontot 1 kicsivel.Már alig várom a jővőheti első futamot.Szia,szép napot


----------



## tranon (2009 Március 22)

Valami hihetetlen hogy hova fejlődik a világ!!! Ott tartunk hogy a fékezésből megmaradt ill felszabaduló energiát elraktározzuk és később kiadjuk magunkből ez számomra még mai napig felfoghatatlan


----------



## delfini5 (2009 Március 25)

hétvégén kezdődik a Forma1 ezazzz


----------



## Szabbase (2009 Március 25)

Sziasztok,

Én nagy rajongója vagyok az F1-nek. Már alíg várom a 7végét 

Nekem mind1 ki nyer, az a lényeg hogy a K.E.R.S. miatt igen érdekes és előzésben gazdag év lesz előttünk...


----------



## Szabbase (2009 Március 25)

apropó K.E.R.S. :

http://www.f1hirek.hu/hir/Mi_az_a_KERS__200904240930


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Március 25)

Szerintem Alonso nyer az idén.


----------



## Halcolm (2009 Március 26)

Massának szurkolok ő az én favoritom, de szerintem édes mindeggy, hogy ki lessz a világbajnok az a lényeg, hogy izgalmas jó futamokat láthassunk. Egyébbként nem bánnám már ha a kisebb csapatok is beleszólhatnának a vb. cím alakulásába. Vasárnap lessz az első futam már alig várom, a rajtot.


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Március 28)

Hajrá Massa!


----------



## Szabbase (2009 Március 28)

ez igen jó verseny volt !


----------



## Szabbase (2009 Március 28)

http://www.f1hirek.hu/hir/Ausztral_Nagydij_Idomero_Edzes_200904280805


----------



## bkata (2009 Március 29)

Szenzációsan izgalmas volt a mai ausztrál verseny! Sok-sok ilyen harcos verseny még az idén!!! (persze bírói téves döntések nélkül)
Én ferrari drukker vagyok és sajnos ők ma nagyon haloványak voltak.
De gratula Button-nak, Vettel-nek, kubica-nak!

bkata


----------



## icelady (2009 Március 29)

Sziasztok,hát sajnos ez nem a Ferrari futama voltMindenesetre ámultam és bámultam,hogy mire képesek Brawn GP-k.Szinte hihetetlen,hogy olyan valamire jőttek rá amire a többiek még nem.A KERS egy nagy túrót ért,legalább is szerintem.Mivel nagy KIMI rajongó vagyok elszomorit a tény,hogy valahogy kihalt belőle a harci szellem - hova lett?Figyelemmel kisérem,sőt mióta a F1 ben van neki szurkolok,de mostmár be kell látnom ez már nem az a harcias,agressziv pilóta aki volt.Lehet itt az ideje,hogy befejezze,személy szerint nekem igencsak fájna,de ez ahelyzet sem jobb


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Március 29)

Szerintem nem véletlen,hogy Brawn-ék nyertek, vele sokat veszített a Ferrari.
A futam nagyon jó volt, csak Palik ostoba megjegyzései, a visítozása, meg a mekegése idegesítő volt!


----------



## fkroy (2009 Március 30)

Tényleg jó futam volt , csak így tovább.


----------



## Canis (2009 Március 30)

A futam tényleg nagyon jó volt... vagy csak már nagyon vártuk? 
Az viszont sajnálatos, hogy a gumik ennyire befolyásolták az eredményt! Pedig már csak egy beszállító van!


----------



## bkata (2009 Március 30)

*formula 1*

Lehet Kimiről ilyen fotókat és cikkeket feltenni, de így is az egyik legjobb versenyző. 

A safety car késlekedése azért elég érdekes volt.

A büntetésekről:
sajnálom szegény trullit....

vettel megbüntetése is érdekes, a versenyzőtársak veszélyeztetése címén akkor Kubica-ék is büntethetőek, hisz az autó kerekei leestek az ütközéskor - holott ezt a szabályzat büntetendőnek minősíti.
Szerintem egyiket se kellett volna megbüntetni, mindketten hibáztak, de meg is szenvedték....


----------



## Canis (2009 Március 30)

Versenybaleset volt... Ezt nem kellene büntetni...


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Március 30)

Szerintem azzal, hogy nyolc motor cserét engednek meg az új szabályok, elég érdekes lehet majd a vége, főleg a kisebb, vagy kevesebb pénzből gazdálkodó csapatok számára.


----------



## afca (2009 Március 30)

*FORMULA–1. Montreal polgármestere beismerte, tárgyalt Bernie Ecclestone-nal az Emírségekben rendezendő futam pótlásáról*

*Abu-Dzabiban állítják: időben készen lesz az új pálya*

Elképzelhető, hogy a Formula–1-es versenynaptárból idén kikerült Kanadai Nagydíjat, mégis megrendezhetik a 2009-es évben, miután kanadai értesülések szerint a száguldó cirkuszban idén bemutatkozó Adu-Dzabi-i versenypálya építése az utóbbi időben jelentős csúszásba került. A montreali polgármester elismerte, valóban tárgyalt Bernie Ecclestone-nal a beugrás lehetőségéről, az Emírségekből azonban mindent tagadtak.
<!-- Adserver zone (js): 6303, 330X247_NSO_FORMULA-1 --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=6303&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=6303&ord=91224320" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>




Fotó: Imago
Makettként már elkészült a pálya...



A Kanadai Nagydíj tavaly még szerepelt a versenynaptárban, ám az idei sorozatban Robert Kubica nem ismételheti meg tavalyi győzelmét, a juharlevelesek ugyanis anyagi jellegű problémákkal küzdöttek, így Bernie Ecclestone, a sportág kereskedelmi jogainak tulajdonosa úgy döntött, idén nem lesz kanadai verseny.

Ugyanakkor elképzelhető, hogy mégis ellátogat a mezőny a montreali aszfaltcsíkra, hiszen a kanadai futam helyére bekerült Abu-Dzabi Nagydíjnak otthont adó Yas Marina Circuit, mert annak építése a kanadai kábeltévé értesülései szerint jelentős késéseket szenvedett.

Az idei évadzárónak otthont adó létesítmény építésének csúszásért a gazdasági világválság a felelős a csatorna szerint, és a háttérben már meg is kezdődtek a tárgyalások a GP pótlásáról. A lehetséges beugró pedig a montreali Gilles Villeneuve Circuit llehet, ahol 1982-től tavalyig – 1987 kivételével – minden évben rendeztek F1-es versenyt.

A tárgyalások tényét a kanadai város polgármestere, Gerald Tremblay sem tagadta, sőt elismerte, az arabok késlekedése miatt az idei verseny megrendezésének lehetőségéről is beszéltek Ecclestone-nal.

„Hosszú távon szeretnénk visszatérni a Formula–1 világába, nem csak az idei évben, ezért tárgyaltunk a 2010-es és a 2011-es verseny megrendezésének lehetőségéről is. Rengeteg rutinos, megbízható munkatársunk van, akik az elmúlt évekban nagy tapasztalatot szereztek a Formula–1-es versenyek szervezésében, így gondok nélkül fel tudnánk készülni a futamra” – közölte Gerald Tremblay.

A pletykák szerint, ha valóban kikerül a naptárból az idényt záró Abu-Dzabi Nagydíj, akkor Kanadában október közepén rendeznének versenyt, és a tavalyihoz hasonlóan idén is a Brazil Nagydíj lenne a szezon utolsó futama. 

„Mivel, ma elkezdődött a jegyek értékesítésére az Etihad Airways Abu-Dzabi Grand Prix-re, bátran kijelenthetjük, a Yas Marina pálya építése nincs késésben, és a 2009-es idény utolsó futamát valóban itt fogják megrendezni, mert a létesítmény időben elkészül” – áll az Arab Emírségek fővárosában rendezendő versenyt szervező ADMM menedzseriroda közleményében. NS
<!-- grundfoci --><!-- //grundfoci -->
<!-- eTarget ContextAd End -->
<!-- article end --><!-- doboz end --><!-- sponsor_frame end --><!-- sponsor_background end -->


----------



## afca (2009 Március 30)

*Jenson Button szerint még nem hozták ki magukból a maximumot*

A Brawn GP két versenyzőjének győzelmét hozta az idénynyitó Ausztrál Nagydíj. Jenson Button élete második futamelsősége alkalmával rajt-cél győzelmet aratott. Második helyen a borzalmasan rajtoló brazil Rubens Barrichello végzett, míg a harmadikon a boxutcából induló olasz Jarno Trulli futott be, 25 másodreces büntetésével azonban visszacsúszott a 12. helyre, így az angolok világbajnoka, Lewis Hamilton szerezte meg a hat pontot. Button a verseny után beszélt a folytatással kapcsolatos várakozásairól.
<!-- Adserver zone (js): 6303, 330X247_NSO_FORMULA-1 --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=6303&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=6303&ord=65214169" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>



Fotó: Reuters
Ross Brawn és csapata kettős győzelmet aratott Ausztráliában



Jenson Button további fejlődést vár csapatától annak ellenére is, hogy a Brawn GP uralta a hétvégi ausztrál versenyt. A brit pilóta szerint Malajziára még javulhat is a teljesítményük.

„Nagyon várom már, hogy újra beülhessek az autóba, és tovább dolgozhassunk vele, mert még korántsem vagyunk a csúcson. Ebből a hétvégéből sem tudtuk kihozni a maximumot” – mondta Button.

„Megnyertem ugyan a versenyt, de hat másodpercet vesztettem a második boxkiállásomon. Néhány területen még gyengék vagyunk, ami nem is meglepő azok után, hogy nem igazán volt lehetőségünk tesztelni, így pedig elég nehéz mindenkinek tökéletesen teljesítenie” – nyilatkozta a brit pilóta. 

Button nemcsak a saját csapatánál lát továbblépési lehetőséget, hanem a McLarentől és a Ferraritól is javulást vár már Sepangban és az utána következő versenyeken is. 

„Nem tudjuk, ki lesz gyors Malajziában, mivel az teljesen más pálya. Mindenki gondolhatja, hogy mi megint versenyképesek leszünk, de az igazi kérdés az, hogy ki más lesz még ott az élbolyban” – folytatta Button.

„Szóval ki kell hoznunk magunkból a legtöbbet, amit eddig nem tettünk meg. Az mindenesetre reményt keltő, hogy még így is megszereztük az első rajtkockát és a futamgyőzelmet” – zárta mondandóját az első verseny győztese. 
*FORMULA–1, AUSZTRÁL NAGYDÍJ*

<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*NEM HIVATALOS VÉGEREDMÉNY*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>1. Button</TD><TD>Brawn-Mercedes</TD><TD>+ 1 h 34:15.784</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>2. Barrichello</TD><TD>Brawn-Mercedes</TD><TD>+ 0.807</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>3. Hamilton</TD><TD>McLaren-Mercedes</TD><TD>+ 2.914</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>4. Glock</TD><TD>Toyota</TD><TD>+ 4.435</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>5. Alonso</TD><TD>Renault</TD><TD>+ 4.879</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>6. Rosberg</TD><TD>Williams-Toyota</TD><TD>+ 5.722</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>7. Buemi</TD><TD>Toro Rosso-Ferrari</TD><TD>+ 6.004</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>8. Bourdais</TD><TD>Toro Rosso-Ferrari</TD><TD>+ 6.298</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>9. Sutil</TD><TD>Force India-Mercedes</TD><TD>+ 6.335</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>10. Heidfeld</TD><TD>BMW Sauber</TD><TD>+ 7.085</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>11. Fisichella</TD><TD>Force India-Mercedes</TD><TD>+ 7.374</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>12. Trulli</TD><TD>Toyota</TD><TD>+ 26.604</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>13. Webber</TD><TD>Red Bull-Renault</TD><TD>+ 1 kör</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>14. Vettel</TD><TD>Red Bull-Renault</TD><TD>+ 2 kör</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>15. Kubica</TD><TD>BMW Sauber</TD><TD>+ 3 kör</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>16. Räikkönen</TD><TD>Ferrari</TD><TD>+ 3 kör</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*NEM ÉRTEK CÉLBA*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>Massa</TD><TD>Ferrari</TD><TD>46 kör</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Piquet</TD><TD>Renault</TD><TD>25</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Nakadzsima</TD><TD>Williams-Toyota</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Kovalainen</TD><TD>McLaren-Mercedes</TD><TD>1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*AZ EGYÉNI VILÁGBAJNOKSÁG ÁLLÁSA*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>1. Button</TD><TD>Brawn-Mercedes</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>2. Barrichello</TD><TD>Brawn-Mercedes</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>3. Hamilton</TD><TD>McLaren-Mercedes</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>4. Glock</TD><TD>Toyota</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>5. Alonso</TD><TD>Renault</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>6. Rosberg</TD><TD>Williams-Toyota</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>7. Buemi</TD><TD>Toro Rosso-Ferrari</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>8. Bourdais</TD><TD>Toro Rosso-Ferrari </TD><TD>1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=center width="100%" align=center><CAPTION>*A KONSTRUKTŐRI VB ÁLLÁSA*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=even><TD>1. Brawn GP</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>2. McLaren-Mercedes</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>3. Toyota</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>4. Renault </TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>5. Williams-Toyota</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>6. Toro Rosso-Ferrari</TD><TD>3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


forrás:NS


----------



## bkata (2009 Március 31)

*forma 1*

Trulli-t is nagyon sajnálom - kicsit erősnek tűnik ez a büntetés.
Valóban kisodrodott a pályáról. Hamiltont állítólag a csapata utasította, hogy engedje vissza maga elé Trullit, akkor Trulli mi mást tehetett volna, mint hogy megelőzi. Talán le kellett volna állnia???


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Március 31)

Afca, jó a kép. Talán az idei VB győzteseit látjuk, minden megtörténhet. Tény, hogy nagyon jók!


----------



## afca (2009 Április 1)

2009. VERSENYNAPTÁR
<TABLE style="BORDER-RIGHT: #25184f 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #25184f 1px solid; MARGIN-TOP: 4px; BORDER-LEFT: #25184f 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #25184f 1px solid" cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=10 align=center bgColor=#ffffff border=0 valign="top"><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#efefef>*Ausztrál Nagydíj*</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>2009. március 29. vasárnap</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>Részletek</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#efefef>*Maláj Nagydíj*</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>2009. április 5. vasárnap</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>Részletek</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#efefef>*Kínai Nagydíj*</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>2009. április 19. vasárnap</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>Részletek</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#efefef>*Bahreini Nagydíj*</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>2009. április 26. vasárnap</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>Részletek</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#efefef>*Spanyol Nagydíj*</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>2009. május 10. vasárnap</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>Részletek</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#efefef>*Monacói Nagydíj*</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>2009. május 24. vasárnap</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>Részletek</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#efefef>*Török Nagydíj*</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>2009. június 7. vasárnap</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>Részletek</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#efefef>*Brit Nagydíj*</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>2009. június 21. vasárnap</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>Részletek</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#efefef>*Német Nagydíj*</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>2009. július 12. vasárnap</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>Részletek</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#efefef>*Magyar Nagydíj*</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>2009. július 26. vasárnap</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>Részletek</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#efefef>*Európa Nagydíj*</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>2009. augusztus 23. vasárnap</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>Részletek</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#efefef>*Belga Nagydíj*</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>2009. augusztus 30. vasárnap</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>Részletek</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#efefef>*Olasz Nagydíj*</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>2009. szeptember 13. vasárnap</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>Részletek</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#efefef>*Szingapúri Nagydíj*</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>2009. szeptember 27. vasárnap</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>Részletek</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#efefef>*Japán Nagydíj*</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>2009. október 4. vasárnap</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>Részletek</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#efefef>*Brazil Nagydíj*</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>2009. október 18. vasárnap</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>Részletek</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#efefef>*Abu-Dzabi Nagydíj*</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>2009. november 1. vasárnap</TD><TD bgColor=#efefef>Részletek</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Április 1)

<TABLE style="MARGIN-TOP: 4px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=460 align=center bgColor=#efefef border=0 valign="top"><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=3>*Magyar Nagydíj - Hivatalos program*</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #25184f 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #25184f 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #25184f 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #25184f 1px solid"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" align=center border=0 valign="top"><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px" width="50%">*Program*</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px">*Időpont*</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=3>*2009. július 24. péntek*</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=3>



</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px">Első szabadedzés </TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px">10:00 - 11:30</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=3>



</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px">Második szabadedzés </TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px">14:00 - 15:30</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=3>



</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=3>*2009. július 25. szombat*</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px">Harmadik szabadedzés </TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px">11:00 - 12:00</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=3>



</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px">Időmérő edzés </TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px">14:00 - 15:00</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=3>



</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=3>*2009. július 26. vasárnap*</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=3>



</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px">*Verseny *</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px">*14:00 - 16:00*</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=3>



</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=3>*Helyszín*</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=3>



</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px">Pálya:</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px">Hungaroring</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=3>



</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px">Város:</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px">Mogyoród, Magyarország</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=3>



</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px">Építve:</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px">1986.</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=3>



</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px">Első futam:</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px">1986.</TD></TR></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=3>



</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px">Kör:</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px">70</TD></TR></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=3>



</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px">Kanyar:</TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff>



</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-TOP: 2px">14</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Április 2)

A Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) illetékes testülete utólag kizárta a címvédő Lewis Hamiltont és csapatát, a McLaren-Mercedest a vasárnapi Forma-1-es Ausztrál Nagydíjról
*Hamiltont és a McLarent kizárták, Trulli harmadik *
<!-- Meta -->

<!-- Intro -->Kuala Lumpur
| A Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) illetékes testülete utólag kizárta a címvédő Lewis Hamiltont és csapatát, a McLaren-Mercedest a vasárnapi Forma-1-es Ausztrál Nagydíjról, mert szándékosan félrevezették a versenybírókat. Ezt az FIA csütörtökön közleményben jelentette be.


<!-- Single image --><!-- Gallery --><!-- Related information --><!-- Content -->A kizárás ténye mellett a szövetség jelezte, hogy az eredetileg harmadik helyen célba ért, ám utólag a 12. pozícióba sorolt Jarno Trulli (Toyota) visszakapta a pályán elért eredményét.
Trulli 25 másodperces büntetésének ügyét csütörtök reggel kezdték újratárgyalni. A három versenyellenőrből álló bizottság meghallgatta a Hamilton és a csapata közötti beszélgetéseket, s ez alapján döntött a súlyos büntetésről.
"Nagyon szomorúak vagyunk a döntés miatt, de figyelembe véve a körülményeket nem fellebbezünk - nyilatkozta Martin Whitmarsh, a McLaren csapatfőnöke. - "Azt gondolom, hogy túlzottan kemény büntetést kaptunk, azonban a korábbi tapasztalatok azt diktálják, hogy elfogadjuk a határozatot. Most továbblépünk, mert a hétvégi Malajziai Nagydíjra kell koncentrálnunk."
Vasárnap a viadal után nem sokkal sorolták vissza az olasz pilótát, mert akkor előzte meg a brit világbajnokot, amikor a biztonsági autó a pályán volt. Trulli és csapata először fellebbezni akart, mert a versenyző állítása szerint Hamilton olyan helyzetbe hozta, melyben nem tudott mást tenni, mint elmenni mellette, ám végül elálltak a beadványtól.
Ezek után az FIA szerdán váratlanul jelezte, hogy újratárgyalja az ügyet, mert új bizonyítékok kerültek elő.
Az Ausztrál Nagydíj végeredménye (58 kör, 307,574 km össztáv):
1. Jenson Button (brit, Brawn GP) 115.784 óra
2. Rubens Barrichello (brazil, Brawn GP) 0.807 másodperc hátrány
3. Jarno Trulli (olasz, Toyota) 1.604 mp h.
4. Timo Glock (német, Toyota) 4.435 mp h.
5. Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Renault) 4.879 mp h.
6. Nico Rosberg (német, Williams-Toyota) 5.722 mp h.
7. Sébastien Buemi (svájci, Toro Rosso-Ferrari) 6.004 mp h.
8. Sébastien Bourdais (francia, Toro Rosso-Ferrari) 6.298 mp h.
9. Adrian Sutil (német, Force India-Mercedes) 6.335 mp h.
10. Nick Heidfeld (német, BMW-Sauber) 7.085 mp h.
11. Giancarlo Fisichella (olasz, Force India-Mercedes) 7.374 mp h.
12. Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull-Renault) 1 kör hátrány
13. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull-Renault) 2 k. h.
14. Robert Kubica (lengyel, BMW-Sauber) 3 k. h.
15. Kimi Ra:ikkönen (finn, Ferrari) 3 k. h.
A világbajnoki pontverseny állása (1 verseny után, még 16 van hátra):
1. Button 10 pont
2. Barrichello 8
3. Trulli 6
4. Glock 5
5. Alonso 4
6. Rosberg 3
7. Buemi 2
8. Bourdais 1
A csapatversenyben:
1. Brawn GP 18 pont
2. Toyota 11
3. Renault 4
4. Williams-Toyota és
Toro Rosso-Ferrari 3-3


<!-- Tags -->


----------



## afca (2009 Április 2)

Magyar cég az F1-ben

Egy hónap, és szerződést köt az energiaital-gyártó vállalat.
<!-- Adserver zone (js): 10766, BLIKK_SPORT_CIKK_Billboard --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=10766&ord=534591" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>
BUDAPEST — Hamarosan magyar cég is szerepet vállal a Forma–1-ben! A Népszabadság információi szerint a Hell energiaitalt gyártó Candy Globe Kft. tárgyalásokat folytat a múlt vasárnapi ausztráliai szezonnyitón kettős sikert arató Brawn GP-vel, illetve a Williams istállóval. 







– Szponzorként vagy főszponzorként támogatjuk majd az egyik csapatot. Biztosan megjelenünk az F1-ben, egy hónapon belül a szerződést is megkötjük – nyilatkozta Tomas Grosch, a vállalat nemzetközi stratégiai igazgatója. A szakember az üzlet anyagi részleteiről nem akart felvilágosítást adni, de az biztos, a száguldó cirkuszban szereplő szponzoroknak mélyen a zsebükbe kell nyúlniuk ahhoz, hogy a nevük valamelyik autón szerepeljen. A Vodafone például néhány éve 40 millió dollárral (9,2 milliárd forinttal) támogatta a Ferrarit idényenként, a Marlboro pedig 200 milliót (46,08 milliárd Ft-ot) költött a „vörösökre”. A Red Bullnak a két Forma–1-es csapat fenntartása – a másik a Toro Rosso – 240 millió dollárba (55,25 milliárd forintba) kerül. 

A 100 százalékos magyar tulajdonú cég által forgalmazott Hellből tavaly 100 millió darabot adtak el, a vállalatcsoport forgalma 2008-ban meghaladta a 15 milliárd forintot. A cég a magyar sportot is segíti. A rali-bajnokságban két saját csapatot indít, jelen van a drift-, illetve jet ski-sorozatban, de támogatja Bogár János ultramaratoni futót is. 

forrás .Blikk


----------



## colos2 (2009 Április 2)

Szerintetek ki nyer Maljziában vasárnap
Colos2


----------



## colos2 (2009 Április 2)

Nagy FERRARI imádó vagyok de félek vasárnap megint leszerepelünk 

COlos2


----------



## a propaganda (2009 Április 3)

Szeretem az autóversenyeket mert izgalmasak és lekötik a figyelmem. Szerintem a Ferrari a legjobb csapat. Nekik drukkolok.


----------



## Erasmus (2009 Április 3)

*nincs*

Jujjj de jó lesz most a Maláj Nagydíj!!!


----------



## Halcolm (2009 Április 3)

Na ettől lehetnek izgalmasak a forma 1-es futamok. Kubica utolsó 5 kör és majdnem megnyeri a 3.-ik helyről a versenyt.


----------



## bkata (2009 Április 3)

*forma 1*

Mégis Trulli-é a 3. hely. Hurrá!!! 
Én ugyan ferrari drukker vagyok, de ezt most Trulli nagyon megérdemelte.

Én azért reménykedem a hétvégi kitűnő ferrari szereplésben.


----------



## bkata (2009 Április 4)

*forma 1*

maláj időmérő:
Gratulálok Button-nak, Trulli-nak, Vettelnek.
de én azért még nem adom fel, remélem, hogy a ferrari összeszedi magát és jó helyen végeznek.


----------



## afca (2009 Április 4)




----------



## firtosi (2009 Április 4)

bkata írta:


> Mégis Trulli-é a 3. hely. Hurrá!!!
> Én ugyan ferrari drukker vagyok, de ezt most Trulli nagyon megérdemelte.
> 
> Én azért reménykedem a hétvégi kitűnő ferrari szereplésben.


Helyettem is "szóltál"   *Ferrari *a kedvenc


----------



## afca (2009 Április 4)




----------



## afca (2009 Április 5)

*Button nyerte a félbeszakított Malajziai Nagydíjat*


<!-- /#content-header --> 
24 körel a vége előtt az őrült időjárás miatt félbeszsakították a Forma 1 idei második futamát, amit már a végéig nem is indítottak újra, így Jenson Button lett a győztes.



 
Foto: AP


Mivel az 56 körös versenynek nem teljesítették a 75%-t, így a pontszerzők pontjaik felét kapták meg, vagyis Button 5 pontot gyűjtött a Brawn Mercedesszel. 
A Toyota gyönyörű technikai manőverezéssel behozta Timo Glockot a második helyre, de mivel a leintés előtti utolsó kör számít, így őt a harmadik helyre rangsorolták, és Nick Heidfeld lett a második a BMW-vel. 
Ross Brawn csapata, a Brawn Mercedes ezzel igazolta, komolyan kell velük számolni az idei szezonban.A pontversenyt két győzelmével, 15 ponttal Button vezeti. 
para


----------



## Liliensan (2009 Április 5)

Mázlija volt Buttonnak...


----------



## bkata (2009 Április 5)

*forma 1*

nos... ez a ferrari-s rossz döntés sorozat egyszerűen érthetetlen.
szívből sajnálom a pilótáikat.


Gratula a Brawn Gp-nek a Toyotának!


----------



## gordon79 (2009 Április 6)

Brawn GP valamit tud


----------



## kocsisb (2009 Április 7)

Nagy szám lesz ha valaki esetleg fél ponttal nyeri meg az F1-et.


----------



## Lakyboy (2009 Április 7)

csocsike írta:


> En is szeretem a BMW-t de ha ebbol megint baj lesz visitani fogok :evil:


 Én is BMW párti vagyok, és versenyzek is egy teljesen egyedi építésü Pick up-osítottal. ( Driftelek vele )


----------



## colos2 (2009 Április 7)

Sziasztok.
lenne egy kérdésem ? Imádom a Motto GP és aTalmácsit De most nem tudom hogy melyik Tv közvetiti mert tavaly az Eurosport közvetitette de az idén már nem. Hol nézzem ????

Üdv colos2


----------



## afca (2009 Április 8)

*Morcosak a malájok *

<!-- Meta --> 

<!-- Intro -->Szepang
| Bosszúsak a Malajziai Nagydíj szervezői, s a jövő évtől kedvezőbb időpontban akarják indítani a viadalt, mert vasárnap félbe kellett szakítani a futamot. A rendezők nem véletlenül méltatlankodnak.


<!-- Single image --><!-- Gallery --><!-- Related information --><!-- Content -->Ha a vb kereskedelmi ügyeiért felelős szervezet (FOM) nyomására nem helyi idő szerint 17 órakor rajtolt volna a mezőny, akkor az égszakadásszerű trópusi esőzés miatt leállított verseny folytatódhatott volna.
"Egyértelműen változtatni kell, mert mindenkinek károkat okozott, hogy nem mehetett végig a futam - mondta a pálya egyik vezetője, Razlan Razali. - A látási viszonyok egy idő után sajnos nem voltak versenyzésre alkalmasak."
A szepangi futam az elmúlt években helyi idő szerint 15 órakor indult, a FOM azonban idén már a jobb európai nézettség érdekében két órával későbbre tetette a rajtot. Ez tulajdonképpen félmegoldás volt a szövetség részéről, hiszen tavaly hiába tárgyaltak a szervezőkkel egy esetleges éjszakai futamról, nem sikerült megegyezésre jutni.
Noha Bernie Ecclestone, a sportág első számú vezetője a viadal után nem sokkal "megvédte" a 17 órás rajtot, a szervezők mellett a versenyzők sem értenek vele egyet.
"A versenyt vagy sötétben, vagy világosban kell megrendezni. Az egyszerűen őrültség, hogy valahol a kettő között legyen" - háborgott Felipe Massa, a Ferrari brazil pilótája.


----------



## schmidtszab (2009 Április 8)

A Brawn GP majmot csinál mindenkiből...


----------



## afca (2009 Április 8)

schmidtszab írta:


> A Brawn GP majmot csinál mindenkiből...


 Belőled is???


----------



## bkata (2009 Április 8)

*forma 1*

Imádom az idei évet! Olyan sok tehetséges pilóta van a mezőnyben és jók az autók.
De azért forever kimi!


----------



## Rolje (2009 Április 8)

Sziasztok

kisegítene vki mikor ülnek össze a fejesek a Brawn elleni fellebezési ügyben?

Hajrá Button


----------



## afca (2009 Április 9)

*FORMULA–1. Az angol lapok drákói büntetéseket várnak az FIA áprilisi ülésén. Nagyon sokba kerülhet a melbourne-i hazugság*

*McLaren-rémálom: kizárás, felfüggesztés, százmilliós bírság jöhet*

A vezető angol lapok egységesen úgy vélik: drákói büntetések várnak a McLarenre az Ausztrál Nagydíjon elkövetett ballépés miatt. A Nemzetközi Automobil-szövetség (FIA) a szabályok ötrendbeli megsértésével vádolja a wokingi istállót, amelynek alkalmazottjai több ízben is hazudtak a versenyigazgatóknak a melbourne-i GP után. A McLaren képviselőit a szabálykönyv 151/C pontja alapján (a motorsport általános érdekeinek megsértése) idézte a Motorsport-világtanács (WMSC) elé az FIA, az ügyet – mint ismeretes – április 29-én tárgyalják.






Könnyen lehet, hogy a melbourne-i sumákolásért nagy árat fizethet a McLaren: súlyos szankciók várhatnak az istállóra az FIA április 29-i rendkívüli ülésén; a mértékadó angol lapok egytől egyig a létező legsötétebb forgatókönyveket emlegetik. 

Hogy mi szerepel ezek között? A wokingiak a 2007-es kémkedési ügyhöz hasonlóan most is „esélyesek” egy százmillió dolláros nagyságrendű büntetésre, de ez még a legenyhébb a lehetséges szankciók között… Az FIA fegyelmi bizottsága ugyanis kizárhatja a McLarent a konstruktőrök világbajnokságáról, a vezetők világbajnokságáról, mindkettőről, vagy dönthet úgy is, hogy felfüggeszti az angolok versenyzési jogát több nagydíjra.

A McLaren (jókor…) teljes együttműködést ígér az FIA-vel és a WMSC-vel az április végi fegyelmi tárgyaláson, ezen túl viszont nem hajlandó kommentálni az ügyet. Az ügyben érintett világbajnok Lewis Hamilton valószínűleg megússza a további szankciókat, viszont a Times információi szerint kedd délután megbeszéléseket tartott a csapat vezetőivel Surreyben. Az angol pilóta saját bevallása szerint „élete legsötétebb napjait” éli az eset miatt.

A McLaren elbocsátotta a botrányban kulcsszerepet játszó sportigazgatót, Dave Ryant, amely a fegyelmi tárgyalás szempontjából érdekes döntés: a WMSC-nek ugyanis nincs joga magánemberként a fegyelmi ülésre beidézni az istállót 35 évig szolgáló szakembert.

A Times újságírói megpróbáltak választ „kicsikarni” a McLaren képviselőiből két kérdésükre is: vajon a melbourne-i és a kuala lumpuri ülések között beszélt-e Hamilton Ryannel, és igaz-e az, hogy Ron Dennis ellenezte Hamilton nyilvános bocsánatkérését? A válasz hallgatás – ebben az esetben lehet, hogy sokatmondó…

Érdekes, hogy az angol Guardian internetes oldalán feltett kérdésre (Kapjon-e szigorú büntetést a McLaren?) 54 százalék válaszolt igennel. Lehet, hogy az angol szurkolóknak is elfogyott a türelmük?

*AZ FIA EZEKRE A VÁDAKRA VÁR VÁLASZT A MCLARENTŐL*


2009. március 29-én a csapat azt állította a versenyigazgatóknak, hogy nem adott utasítást Lewis Hamiltonnak Jarno Trulli elengedésére a safety car mögött, tudván, hogy ez nem felel meg az igazságnak.
Rávette Hamiltont, hogy a csapathoz hasonlóan ő is valótlanságot állítson.
Tisztában volt azzal, hogy a valótlan állítások igazságtalanul hátrányba hoztak egy másik pilótát és csapatot, de ennek ellenére nem próbálta meg tisztázni az ügyet az FIA-nél.
Az április 2-án, Malajziában megtartott ülésen kitartott a valótlan állítások mellett, pedig a versenyigazgatók lejátszották nekik a rádiófelvételeket. A csapatnak több lehetősége is volt az igazság feltárására, ezt nem tette meg.
Ugyanezen az ülésen is rávette Hamiltont, hogy támogassa a csapat valótlan állításait.
forrás: NS


----------



## afca (2009 Április 10)




----------



## afca (2009 Április 11)

FIA: Hamiltonék másodszor is hazudtak .

Az Autosport magazin értesülése szerint nemcsak Melbourne-ben, de Malajziában sem mondott igazat a versenybíróságnak Lewis Hamilton és Dave Ryan. 
Mint ismert, az évadnyitó Ausztrál Nagydíj után azért sorolták hátra az eredetileg harmadik helyen végzett Jarno Trullit, mert akkor előzte meg Hamiltont, amikor a biztonsági autó a pályán volt. Trulli azt állította, hogy azért ment el Hamilton mellett, mert a McLaren-Mercedes pilótája annyira lelassult, hogy azt feltételezhette valami problémája van. A verseny után a versenybírák megkérdezték Hamiltont, hogy szándékosan engedte-e el Trullit, amit ő tagadott, mint ahogy azt is, hogy csapata utasította arra, hogy engedje el a Toyota versenyzőjét, így Trullit megbüntették és a helyére Hamilton lépett a harmadik helyre.

Néhány nappal később, már Malajziában, azonban új fordulatot vett az ügy: a versenybíróság meghallgatta a McLaren csapatrádiójának, valamint Hamilton egy futam utáni interjújának felvételét, amelyből egyértelműen kiderült, hogy a brit nem mondott igazat: valójában igenis csapata utasítására engedte el Trullit. Az olasz visszakapta harmadik helyét, Hamiltont pedig utólag kizárták az Ausztrál Nagydíjról.

Ezt követően a McLaren versenyzője sajtótájékoztatón kért elnézést mindenkitől, de azt is hangsúlyozta, hogy a csapat sportigazgatójának, Dave Ryannek az ötlete volt, hogy elhallgassanak bizonyos tényeket. Ryant a McLaren azóta elbocsátotta.

Az Autosport most nyilvánosságra került információja szerint azonban Hamilton és Ryan még a malajziai meghallgatáson sem tanúsított megbánást, sőt végig kitartottak az eredetileg előadott verzió mellett.

- Elsőként Lewis meghallgatta a rádióbeszélgetést. - mondta az Autosportnak egy meg nem nevezett FIA munkatárs. _- Úgy tűnt, hogy az a stratégiájuk, hogy roppant homályosan fogalmazzanak és ne nagyon adjanak egyértelmű válaszokat. Aztán bejátszottuk azt az interjút, ahol (Hamilton) azt mondja: Azt mondták, hogy engedjem el. Ekkor mindketten nagyon zavarba jöttek, de továbbra is tagadtak. Kissé szürreális volt az egész helyzet, hiszen ott volt bizonyítékként a rádióbeszélgetés és az interjú, ők mégis megpróbálták a szavakat teljesen másként interpretálni, mint amit valójában jelentenek. De a szavak nagyon, nagyon világosak voltak._

A FIA versenyigazgatója, Charlie Whiting elmondta a lapnak, hogy Hamiltont többször, nyomatékosan megkérdezték, hogy szándékosan engedte-e el Trullit, amire ő mindannyiszor tagadó választ adott: _- Nagyon világosan kérdeztük meg tőle: Tudatosan engedted el, félrehúzódtál, hogy elengedd?. Hamilton erre azt válaszolta: Nem. Ezt a kérdést többször is feltettük. Ő azonban ragaszkodott hozzá, hogy nem lassított le és nem engedte el Trullit.

Az ügy április 29-én folytatódik a FIA Motorsport Világtanácsa előtt, ahol a McLaren szakértők szerint akár eltiltással járó büntetést is kaphat.

__________________________________________________________

Ki kellene zárni őket egy életre._


----------



## afca (2009 Április 17)

*Forma 1: Button visszavágott Briatorénak*


<!-- /#content-header --> 
Jenson Button, a Forma-1-es Brawn GP pilótája élesen visszautasította Flavio Briatore kijelentéseit: a Renault csapatfőnöke pénteken kétségbe vonta a brit versenyző vezetési képességét. 


 
Foto: AP


"Az ilyen jellegű nyilatkozatok hiteltelenné teszik a sportágat. Ha már a képességeimet vitatta, Flaviónak emlékeznie kellene arra, hogy a télen megpróbált átcsábítani a csapatához - mondta a vb-pontversenyben éllovas Button, majd hozzátette: "Nyilvánvalóan most nagyon dühös, mivel kiderült, hogy az általunk használt diffúzorok szabályosak, sőt, azt hiszem csalódott is, mert nem sikerült olyan versenyképes autót építeniük, mint a miénk." 
A Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) fellebbviteli bírósága szerdai döntésében szabályosnak ítélte a Brawn GP, a Toyota és a Williams csapatok által használt diffúzorokat. 
A három istálló által használt hátsó légterelők, áramlásgyorsítók alkalmazását a szezonnyitó Ausztrál Nagydíj előtt a rivális Ferrari, a Red Bull, a Renault és a BMW-Sauber támadta meg, mert szerintük ellentétesek az idei évre vonatkozó szabályokkal. A panaszt a versenybírók elutasították, így a három kritizált istálló Melbourne-ben és másfél hete, a Malajziai GP-n is ezzel indulhatott, Button pedig mindkét idei futamon a dobogó legfelső fokára állhatott. 
Button a kínai GP pénteki első szabadedzésén a második, míg a 2. tréningen a legjobb időt érte el. 
MTI/para


----------



## ditto (2009 Április 21)

*sziasztok*

sztem a forma 1 az jó mert lehet nézni és ha a fuatm jó akkor izgalmas is lehet


----------



## Davenport74 (2009 Április 22)

Már összeültek és nem találtak semmi szabályellenest.

Az idei forma 1 első futamai a kis csapatoknak kedvez. De a év második felétől a nagyok is beleszólnak a futamgyőzelmekbe.


----------



## afca (2009 Április 22)

ditto írta:


> sztem a forma 1 az jó mert lehet nézni és ha a fuatm jó akkor izgalmas is lehet


 Nem mondod!?!?!


----------



## Davenport74 (2009 Április 22)

Kíváncsi leszek a hétvégi futamra. Ez a Vettel nagyon tehetséges fiú. Én szurkolok neki. Persze a tanácsadója sem rossz.


----------



## bkata (2009 Április 22)

*forma 1*

Én tiszta szívből örülök Button "másodvirágzásának", Vettel valóban csodálatos tehetség.
De azért én a régi kedvencet nem hagyom el:
Hajrá Ferrari, Hajrá Raikönnen!


----------



## Halcolm (2009 Április 22)

Egyelőre számomra csalódás a Ferrari nagyon gyenge szereplése. A látottakkal ellentétben jóval többet vártam tőlük. Örülök persze annak, hogy a kiscsapatok ennyire jól szerepelnek mivel a lényeg szerintem az izgalmas világbajnokság kialakulása. Vettelről csak annyit, hogy = világtehetség.


----------



## David595 (2009 Április 23)

Érdekes ez az év. Kiderült hogy az úgynevezett nagy csapatok csak az autóik miatt nyertek az elmúlt években?(Kimi szurkoló vagyok) Esetleg pechsorozat? Mi a véleményetek erről?


----------



## claas208 (2009 Április 23)

Ferrari akar vmit akkor ideje lenne összeszedni magát


----------



## antonio28 (2009 Április 23)

David595 írta:


> Érdekes ez az év. Kiderült hogy az úgynevezett nagy csapatok csak az autóik miatt nyertek az elmúlt években?(Kimi szurkoló vagyok) Esetleg pechsorozat? Mi a véleményetek erről?




Hát ez egyrészt technikai verseny is. Nem csak a pilótáktól függ az eredmény . Én is Ferrari rajongó vagyok, de szívesen látnám Kimi helyett pl. Alonsot a csapatban. Nem tetszik a hozzáállása. Főleg a második futam vége előtti fagyizása után  .


----------



## bkata (2009 Április 24)

*forma 1*



antonio28 írta:


> Hát ez egyrészt technikai verseny is. Nem csak a pilótáktól függ az eredmény . Én is Ferrari rajongó vagyok, de szívesen látnám Kimi helyett pl. Alonsot a csapatban. Nem tetszik a hozzáállása. Főleg a második futam vége előtti fagyizása után  .




én pedig kifejezetten bírom őt! Mivel valószínűleg eldöntött tény volt, hogy ha elindul, ha nem a mezőny ő nem megy, miért ne "jégkrémezhetne".
Szeretem, hogy a versenyen kívül ilyen nyugodt, ha hibázik elismeri, nem keres bűnbakokat, nem kiabál másokra kígyót-békát. A versenypályán is az egyik legmegbízhatóbb, legkiegyensúlyozottabb, amíg jó a kocsija megy mint a "meszes", de ha rossz a kocsi akkor csodát ő sem művelhet.


----------



## antonio28 (2009 Április 24)

Az tény, hogy megbízható, gyors, de nem elég rámenős és érdektelen. Tavaly jó volt az autó, de Kimi leginkább boxkiállásokkal előzött, ritkán a versenypályán. És igaz, hogy nem keres bűnbakokat, minden héten hallunk tőle egy "nem voltunk elég gyorsak" kommentet, és ennyi.


----------



## joscsaba (2009 Április 25)

*Az idei idény*

Véleményem szerint, nem felejtettek el itt a régi "nagymenők" vezetni, egyszerűen csak év eleje van, a Ferrárinál gyakran előfordul, hogy nem jól indul az év, ez még a Schumi érában is elő-elő fordult. Ráadásul azon években, amikor ennyi, és ennyire jelentős szabályváltozások vannak, ha valaki elszabja az autót, akkor elég nehéz korrigálni, főleg így az elején, amikor egymást érik a futamok. A "kiscsapatokról" meg csak annyit, hogy azért meg kell nézi a hátérben dolgozókat és egyből nem is tűnnek kis csapatoknak. De mindent egybevetve jó idénynek nézünk elébe.

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Monica (2009 Április 27)

antonio28 írta:


> Hát ez egyrészt technikai verseny is. Nem csak a pilótáktól függ az eredmény . Én is Ferrari rajongó vagyok, de szívesen látnám *Kim*i helyett pl. Alonsot a csapatban. Nem tetszik a hozzáállása. Főleg *a második futam vége előtti fagyizása *után  .





Nem értem, mi baj van ezzel?! Szerintem stílszerű vót a fiú.  A Jégember jégkrémmel...  
És ahogy így elnézem... lassan jobb vóna, ha Ferrari helyett korcsolyával indulna... Nagyobb lenne az esélye ugye...


----------



## Mogyoland (2009 Április 27)

Sziasztok!

Én is nagyon szeretem az F1-et !
Voltam is kint a hungaroringen nagyon király volt!

Mi is ferrari szurkolok vagyunk a párommal de jobb lett volna ha a Massa nyer tavaly!Számomra!
Vettel is szivesen látnám a ferrariban!


----------



## bkata (2009 Április 28)

*ferrari*

Nem értem ezeket a ferrari pilóta cserés hozzászólásokat. nem a pilótákkal van a baj. 
Mindig felmerült a kérdés a technikai sportágaknál mi a fontosabb a technika vagy a pilóta.
Számomra ebben az évben bebizonyosodtt, hogy bizony a technika súlyosabb kérdés, hiszen az elmúlt évek sikeres pilótái (Raikönnen, Massa, Alonso) nem felejtettek el vezetni, egyszerűen nem megbízható az autójuk. Button és Barricello se most tanult meg autót vezetni, most olyan gép került alájuk amit csak hajtani kell. 
Go ferrari, Go Raikönnen.
De ha ez nem lehetséges, akkor Button legyen a vb. megérdemli.


----------



## Halcolm (2009 Április 28)

Igazad van Button, és Barrichelló éppen eleget szenvedett annak idején a Hondával így igazán megérdemelnék, hogy akár a világbajnokságot is megnyerjék. Nagyot fordult az F1 mivel azon pilóták akik a tavalyi évben esélytelenek voltak egy olyan versenyautóval versenyeztek, amely akkor nem igazán volt versenyképes (pedig igazán kiváló pilóták vezetik) most megmutathatják, mire is képesek. Szerintem a Bahreini nagydíjon a Brawn GP istáló megszerezhette volna az első második helyezést, de máig sem értem, hogy Barrichellót miért kellett 3 alkalommal is kihívni kerékcserére.


----------



## Timcsi_78 (2009 Május 5)

Inkább Button nyerjen vb-t, mintsem Barrichello. Barrichellotól nagyon sportszerűtlen volt, ahogy a múlt év végén kígyót-békát kiabált Schumira. Nem is értem, hogy miért most tette ezt, hiszen Schumi már rég nem száguldozik a pályán... ráadásul magával "rántotta" Massát is...


----------



## Abundance (2009 Május 5)

Én még mindig Raikönnennek szurkolok, bár úgy gondolom, hogy nincs már sok esélye


----------



## d.anica (2009 Május 5)

Raikönnennek mindig van esélye!


----------



## Timcsi_78 (2009 Május 5)

Sajnos Kimi a múlt évben eléggé kedvetlenül, lelkesedés nélkül vezetett, és úgy néz ki, hogy ez idén sem lesz másként :-(


----------



## antonio28 (2009 Május 6)

Timcsi_78 írta:


> Sajnos Kimi a múlt évben eléggé kedvetlenül, lelkesedés nélkül vezetett, és úgy néz ki, hogy ez idén sem lesz másként :-(



Ez így van. :656: Pedig tavaly jó volt a Ferrari. Kimi pedig lelketlen.


----------



## lampard (2009 Május 6)

bkata írta:


> Nem értem ezeket a ferrari pilóta cserés hozzászólásokat. nem a pilótákkal van a baj.
> Mindig felmerült a kérdés a technikai sportágaknál mi a fontosabb a technika vagy a pilóta.
> Számomra ebben az évben bebizonyosodtt, hogy bizony a technika súlyosabb kérdés, hiszen az elmúlt évek sikeres pilótái (Raikönnen, Massa, Alonso) nem felejtettek el vezetni, egyszerűen nem megbízható az autójuk. Button és Barricello se most tanult meg autót vezetni, most olyan gép került alájuk amit csak hajtani kell.
> Go ferrari, Go Raikönnen.
> De ha ez nem lehetséges, akkor Button legyen a vb. megérdemli.


 
Egyetértek veled, én is így gondolom, hogy az autók nem azt nyújtják, amit vártunk, de én Massanak drukkolok.


----------



## Lala89 (2009 Május 6)

antonio28 írta:


> Ez így van. :656: Pedig tavaly jó volt a Ferrari. Kimi pedig lelketlen.


 
Sajnos Raikönnen már nem éhes a sikerre, és szerintem nem is igazán élvezi a F1-et! Én ezt látom szinte minden megnyilvánulásán!

Hajrá Ferrarik!!!!


----------



## d.anica (2009 Május 7)

Kimi nem lelketlen, hanem kedvetlen, mert állandóan olyan problémái adódnak, (most például egy pocsék autó), amiről ő nem igazán tehet.


----------



## antonio28 (2009 Május 7)

d.anica írta:


> Kimi nem lelketlen, hanem kedvetlen, mert állandóan olyan problémái adódnak, (most például egy pocsék autó), amiről ő nem igazán tehet.



Megint csak azt mondom, hogy tavaly és tavaly előtt jó volt az autó. Kimi pedig ugyanolyan lelketlen volt akkor is. Igaz, hogy tavaly előtt világbajnok volt, de ezt csak a Ferrari kitűnő autójának és Todt ügyes taktikájának volt köszönhető. És annak, hogy nem volt szüksége sokat előzni a pályán, mert jó volt az időmérőn.
Egyébként pedig többször is kijelentette, hogy útálja a F1-et. Ez igazán meg is látszik rajta.


----------



## norgro22 (2009 Május 9)

Úgy gondolom az ideji szezon nagyon színes és izgalmas, s jó látni a megszokottól eltérő arcokat az élen. Kedvencem igazán nincs, inkább minden futamon választok magamnak valakit. De nagyon imponál a Brawn csapat, jó lenne ha ez a lendület maradna még. S nagyon örülnék, ha Alonso ismét a dobogón lenne!


----------



## MatF1 (2009 Május 9)

Kimit már nem érdekli az egész, a McLarennél megsavanyodott a sikertelenség miatt. És a 2007-es VB cím se neki állt, szerencséje (IS) volt. 1 pont sokszor döntött már a VB-k végkimenetelében...

Igen, majd ma meglátjuk, hogy hogy alakul a rajtsorrend.
Vasárnap pedig egy izgalmas versenyt láthatunk majd.
Kiváncsi leszek, hogy hány csapat nevez még be 2010-re, a sajtóban van már 6-7 jelölt is.
Utoljára az 1995-ös Monaco GP-n volt 26 autó a rajtrácson....


----------



## bkata (2009 Május 9)

*kimi*

Nagyon irigyellek benneteket, akik így eltudjátok dönteni, hogy Kimi kiégett és kedvetlen. Áruljátok el a titkot, hogy hol lehet vele beszélgetni.....

Már tavaly is voltak problémák a ferrarival, az idei autó eddig katasztrófa - szerintem ennyi a titok.

Szeretném, ha Kimi a spanyol nagydíjon nyerne, de egyelőre kevés az esély erre. De én azért bízom benne, hogy újabb pontokat tud szerezni. 

De a legfontosabb szerintem, hogy a ferrari vezetése találja meg a szervezetén belül a hibát, a megfelelő embereket a megfelelő helyre.
Hajrá ferrari, hajrá Kimi!!


----------



## bkata (2009 Május 9)

*kimi*

Nos, a ferrari most se cáfolt rá az idei formájára. Kimi-t ők maguk ejtik ki. Felháborító!!!


----------



## Lala89 (2009 Május 9)

Végre láttunk valamit az éledező Ferraritól! Azért amit Raikönnennel műveltek még mindig nem igazán értem, bár ő azt nyilatkozta hogy ő is hibás, dehát kérem... Ez mégis csak a FERRARI!!


----------



## bkata (2009 Május 10)

*ferrari*

Raikönnen kocsija leállt.....

A ferrarinak egyetlen ellenfele van: FERRARI


----------



## icelady (2009 Május 10)

bkata írta:


> Raikönnen kocsija leállt.....
> 
> A ferrarinak egyetlen ellenfele van: FERRARI


:..:*BRAVO FERRARI!Hát komolyan mondom sirok mostmár kinomban a röhögéstől,ezt nem hiszem el!Tegnap Kimi időmérője,ma megáll az autó alatta,Massa kifogy a benzinből(ez két pontjába kerül a Ferrarinak)lehet még ezt fokozni....?*
Olyan érzésem van mintha Schumacher rontást hozna a csapatra,amikor velük van a versenyen biztos,hogy valami rossz történik a csapatnál.Tegnap magamban morfondiroztam Kimi esete után,hogy ma Massanakmegint felgyujtják az autóját tankolás közben - hát nem gyujtották fel csak éppen elszámolták!Teljesen ki akadtam,nagyon dühös vagyok :98:Remélem következő futam jobban sikerül,habár inkább a jövőévi autóval foglalkozhatnának mert ez az év szinte elúszott.Szép napot mkinek


----------



## Lala89 (2009 Május 10)

icelady írta:


> :..:*BRAVO FERRARI!Hát komolyan mondom sirok mostmár kinomban a röhögéstől,ezt nem hiszem el!Tegnap Kimi időmérője,ma megáll az autó alatta,Massa kifogy a benzinből(ez két pontjába kerül a Ferrarinak)lehet még ezt fokozni....?*
> Olyan érzésem van mintha Schumacher rontást hozna a csapatra,amikor velük van a versenyen biztos,hogy valami rossz történik a csapatnál.Tegnap magamban morfondiroztam Kimi esete után,hogy ma Massanakmegint felgyujtják az autóját tankolás közben - hát nem gyujtották fel csak éppen elszámolták!Teljesen ki akadtam,nagyon dühös vagyok :98:Remélem következő futam jobban sikerül,habár inkább a jövőévi autóval foglalkozhatnának mert ez az év szinte elúszott.Szép napot mkinek


 
Ez a hétvége szerintem bíztató volt, de... Azért komolyan el kellene azon gondolkodni hogy milyen emberkék csücsülnek a Ferrari boxában mint döntéshozók, mert amit ők művelnek az nem méltó egy FERRARI szintű istállóhoz! Az hogy Raikönnen alatt megáll az autó még csak-csak megmagyarázható, de hogy Massa azon izguljon hogy be tud-e vánszorogni a célba mielőtt kifogy az üzemanyag, azért könyörgöööööm...  Lassan tragikomédia lesz ebből a szezonból! De talán fejlődünk lassan...


----------



## folxi (2009 Május 11)

Nem tudták volna felgyújtani Massa autóját mert nem volt mivel 






icelady írta:


> :..:*BRAVO FERRARI!Hát komolyan mondom sirok mostmár kinomban a röhögéstől,ezt nem hiszem el!Tegnap Kimi időmérője,ma megáll az autó alatta,Massa kifogy a benzinből(ez két pontjába kerül a Ferrarinak)lehet még ezt fokozni....?*
> Olyan érzésem van mintha Schumacher rontást hozna a csapatra,amikor velük van a versenyen biztos,hogy valami rossz történik a csapatnál.Tegnap magamban morfondiroztam Kimi esete után,hogy ma Massanakmegint felgyujtják az autóját tankolás közben - hát nem gyujtották fel csak éppen elszámolták!Teljesen ki akadtam,nagyon dühös vagyok :98:Remélem következő futam jobban sikerül,habár inkább a jövőévi autóval foglalkozhatnának mert ez az év szinte elúszott.Szép napot mkinek


----------



## folxi (2009 Május 11)

... hát igen, Brawn kilépett az inkognitójából, amit hosszú éveken át Ferrarinak hívtak







bkata írta:


> Raikönnen kocsija leállt.....
> 
> A ferrarinak egyetlen ellenfele van: FERRARI


----------



## norgro22 (2009 Május 11)

Csuda egy futam volt, ritka, hogy a Spanyol nagydíj ilyen jó legyen! A ferrari hozta az eddigi formáját, nincs mit szépíteni rajta, BÉNÁZNAK!Persze a McLaren sem jobb, de legalább, nem olyan látványosan csinálják. De Button-nak nagyon örülök, s a Red Bull-nak is. Jó évadunk van! Izgalmas!


----------



## icelady (2009 Május 11)

Sziasztok üdv.mindenkinek,ma meg azt olvastam itt valahol,hogy Kimit ki kellene rúgni a Ferraritól - hát szerintem meg a csapat koordinátáinak a helyében saját magamat rúgnám ki.Még mindig nagyon haragszom a spanyol nagydij miatt ekkora szarvas hiba - hihetetlen egy ilyen csapatnál.Minden esetre Button már megérdemli a futamgyőzelmeket.Szegény Barichello megint másodhegedűs - már megint lázadozik.Na majdcsak megemésztem azt spanyolo-i hatalmas bakit.Sziasztok legyetek rosszak


----------



## afca (2009 Május 11)




----------



## afca (2009 Május 11)




----------



## Lala89 (2009 Május 13)

Éppen az előbb olvastam hogy a Ferrari után a Renault is bejelentette, nem nevez 2010-re, amennyiben bevezetik a költségvetési sapkát! Érdekesen alakul a Forma-1 világa annyi bizonyos!


----------



## Zsoly69 (2009 Május 13)

Fogalmazzunk úgy inkább, hogy tönkreteszik az egészet

Bár pár nappal lemaradtam, emlékezzünk meg a valaha élt (egyik) legnagyobb pilótáról!
Már 15 éve nincs itt!


----------



## m.szolar judit (2009 Május 13)

Csatlakozom a megemlékezéshez.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 14)

Barrichello visszavonul, ha Buttont favorizálják .

Sao Paulo
| Rubens Barrichello, a Forma-1-es Brawn GP brazil pilótája kijelentette: amennyiben csapatánál sorrendet állítanak fel, és Jenson Buttont támogatják majd, visszavonul a versenyzéstől.


<!-- Single image --><!-- Gallery --><!-- Related information --><!-- Content -->"Elmondtam Ross Brawnnak, ha bármi jelét meglátom annak, hogy Jensont favorizálják, szögre akasztom a sisakom. Ebből én nem kérek, jobb vagyok ennél" - mondta a 36 éves Barrichello, aki a vasárnapi Spanyol Nagydíjon második lett csapattársa mögött, főként azért, mert Button taktikáját menet közben megváltoztatták.
"Tény, hogy a Ferrarit annak idején ezért hagytam ott. A családom szerint őszinte ember vagyok, ezt pedig büszkén vállalom" - tette hozzá Barrichello.
A vb-pontversenyben Button mögött második brazil már volt hasonló helyzetben: 2002-ben a Ferrarinál az Osztrák Nagydíjon a verseny utolsó körében Barrichellónak a csapat utasítására a célegyenesben el kellett engednie Michael Schumachert, hogy a német növelje előnyét az összetettben. Érdekesség, hogy a maranellóiak taktikájáért akkoriban éppen Ross Brawn volt felelős.
Barrichello 17. szezonját tapossa a száguldó cirkuszban, eddig 276 versenyen állt rajthoz. Legutóbb 2004-ben a Kínai Nagydíjon tudott diadalmaskodni.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 14)

*Ki marad a Forma-1-ben? *


A Ferrari bejelentette, hogy jövőre nem indul a Forma-1-es autós gyorsasági-világbajnokságon, ha érvénybe lép a Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) költséglimitje.


<!-- Single image --><!-- Gallery --><!-- Related information --><!-- Content -->Az olasz istálló azt kifogásolta, hogy a FIA Világtanácsának döntése értelmében a csapatok jövőre nem költhetnek többet 40 millió fontnál.
"Nem nevezzük be az autókat a vb-re, ha érvényben marad a határozat" - áll a Ferrari közleményében.
A Ferrari az egyetlen konstruktőr, amely 1950 óta megszakítás nélkül részt vesz a Forma-1-ben.
A Toyota és a Red Bull ugyancsak azzal fenyeget, hogy kiszáll az F1-ből, ha a nemzetközi szövetség nem változtatja meg döntését.

<!-- Tags --><!-- Comments--><!-- Meta -->


----------



## Zsoly69 (2009 Május 14)

A forma 1 mindig a fejlesztésekről is szólt, ennek így vége. Persze a gazdagabb csapatok mindig előnyben voltak, de ez egy ilyen világ.


----------



## d.anica (2009 Május 16)

Szegény Barrichello állandóan kifog egy olyan csapattársat, aki jobb nála. Először Schumacher, most meg Button. Megértem, hogy elégedetlen, de ha nem Ross Brawn vette volna át a Hondát, akkor már most sem lenne a Forma-1-ben.


----------



## deahnid (2009 Május 18)

Nem tudom... Speciel nekem nagyon hiányozna a Ferrari a Forma1-ből...


----------



## Halcolm (2009 Május 20)

Sajnálom én megértem Barrichellot elkeseredését mivel megérdemelne ő is néhány futamgyőzelmet valószínüleg azonban a Brawn-nál is a másodhegedűs szerepkörét szánták a részére. Azon részét még mindig nem értem, hogy a helyezés és a pontok növelése érdekében miért van az, hogy elrontják a versenyét. A csapat sem nyer, és Barrichello sem jut igazán előbbre.


----------



## Halcolm (2009 Május 20)

Kiváncsi leszek a hétvégén rendezendő Monacói gp-re, hogy a Ferrari vajon, milyen bakit fog most elkövetni. Csalódás a részemről az idei szereplésük.


----------



## scuderia (2009 Május 20)

A Forma-1 a Ferrari nélkül már nem olyan... Ki kíváncsi az iSportra, a Lolára, a Force Indiára és a Brawnra (akik idén még a Honda pénzéből élnek)... senki... Be kell látni mindenkinek, hogy jelenleg az olaszoknak van a legnagyobb szurkolótáboruk...nélkülük nem királykategória a királykaterógia...


----------



## scuderiaferrrari (2009 Május 20)

Egyébként a Ferrari jelenlegi vezetését kellene lecserélni. Domenicali jófej, laza, de hiányzik belőle az, ami Jean Todtban megvolt, hogy győzelemre vezesse a Scuderiát.


----------



## scuderiaferrrari (2009 Május 20)

De talán jobb lenne egy saját, különálló széria a gyártókkal. Ők szabályozzák magukat, a pénzt nem nyúlja a CVC, visszatérnek amerikába és lesz nagy boldogság.


----------



## scuderiaferrrari (2009 Május 21)

Barichello már egy kicsit idős, és azért lássuk be, hogy a kor meglátszik rajta. De még mindig jól járt pár háttérbe szorult ferraris évvel, mert legalább nyert futamokat és nem a középmezőnyben süllyedt el. és megismerte ross brawnt...


----------



## gt79 (2009 Május 21)

Azert Barichellonak azt is latnia kellene, hogy a Hondas-Brawnos idoszakban szinte mindig Button volt a jobb nala. Ennek persze orulok, mert nekem Button a kedvencem amiota bent van az F1-ben. Ki kellett varni, hogy vegre tenyleg legyen minek orulni.


----------



## bkata (2009 Május 23)

*végre!!!*

Végre, idén előszőr ott a Ferrari az első sorban!!!!
Raikönnen a 2 helyről indulhat. Végre!!!!

Csak holnap is minden rendben legyen!
Go ferrari, go raikönnen!


----------



## norgro22 (2009 Május 23)

Nagyon örülök, hogy Button nyerte az időmérőt Monacoban. Remélem, holnap is ő örülhet a végén, s hogy ez a lendület kitart a nyár végéig. Nagyon érdekesek idén a versenyek, s nagyon jót tesz a rengeteg új arc, akik most uralják az F1-es mezőnyt.


----------



## Szaby75 (2009 Május 24)

Mióta nincs Schumi nincs forma-1!


----------



## Szaby75 (2009 Május 24)

A ferrari is gagyi lett azóta!


----------



## Szaby75 (2009 Május 24)

Pedig nagyon jó banda volt!


----------



## gt79 (2009 Május 25)

Azt hiszem most Barichello nem igazan mondhat semmit, ismet siman elvertek, talan nem csak a csapatban kellene a hibat keresni, amugy jo par csapatnal mar kimondva is o lenne a masodik szamu pilota ilyen eredmenyek utan.


----------



## monyc (2009 Május 27)

Szerintem idén verhetetlenek lesznek a Brawn Gp autói.

Akárki akármivel is fog előállni, egyszerűen nem lehet azt a vén rókát tapasztalatben megverni!


Le a kalappal előttük!


----------



## zsu-zsu (2009 Május 28)

Sziasztok! Én Kiminek szurkolok és nem tudom hogy észrevettétek-e de amikor ott van Schumacher is a csapattal, akkor mindig eltaktikázzák a Ferrarisok. én csak azt mondom hajrá Ferrari és persze KIMI


----------



## Halcolm (2009 Május 29)

Az igazat megvallva a ferrari csapata is tehet arról, hogy ilyen az évkezdésük mert vagy rossz csapatdöntést hoznak vagy eltaktikázzák az esélyt is a jó szereplésre. Általában ezért a helytelen döntésekért a pilóták isszák meg a keserű levét.


----------



## zoly77 (2009 Május 30)

Jelenleg a Brawn GP van olyan helyzetben, mint anno a Ferrari! Akkor a Ferrari és Schumacher miatt volt unalmas az F1.


----------



## funnylittlegirl (2009 Június 1)

zsu-zsu írta:


> Sziasztok! Én Kiminek szurkolok és nem tudom hogy észrevettétek-e de amikor ott van Schumacher is a csapattal, akkor mindig eltaktikázzák a Ferrarisok. én csak azt mondom hajrá Ferrari és persze KIMI


lehet hogy van alapja, de szerintem ez csak a Kimisek beidegződése. Majd valószínű, hogy Schumi csak azért megy oda, h Kiminek szar legyen, húú de valószínű. Nem attól függ, h Kimi mit csinál, hanem saját magától, szóval...


----------



## d.anica (2009 Június 3)

zoly77 írta:


> Jelenleg a Brawn GP van olyan helyzetben, mint anno a Ferrari! Akkor a Ferrari és Schumacher miatt volt unalmas az F1.


 
És abban a Ferrari-csapatban Schumacher mellett ott volt Ross Brawn is! Valamit nagyon tud!


----------



## funnylittlegirl (2009 Június 5)

hát az tény, hogy Brawn már-már egy zseni. Hatalmas arc.
Ennek ellenére már unom a Brawn fölényt. Szép volt, azt nem mondom, hogy jó volt, mert dögunalmasak voltak a futamok, de elég volt. Harcot kérek az első helyért! Azt se bánom ha az utolsó nagydíjon végül a Brawn győz, de majd csak a legvégén... azt sose szerettem ha már éved közepén eldől a vb cím. Gyors fejlesztés a ferkától, meg a red bulltól. És irány a Brawn elé. Brawn-ferka-red bull párharcot!!!


----------



## Halcolm (2009 Június 10)

Szerintem is eléggé unalmas minden hétvégén úgy leülni a tv elé, hogy vajon az elsőségbe a Brawn csapaton kívűl beleszól-e más csapat. Imádom az F1-et de kezd számomra egy kicsit befásultnak tünni. Csatlakozom az előttem szólóhoz. Megnyerheti a VB címet a végén Button, de addig is versenyt szeretnék nézni nem pedi azt, hogy előre lehet tudni a futamok befelyező rajthelyezését. Egy kissé csalódott vagyok a Ferrari szereplésén is. Szerintem az idén már ebből a szakadékból nem fognak kilábalni.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 10)

*Fenyegetőznek a csapatok: új sorozatot indítanak*

*Háború az F1-ben*

LONDON – Befellegzett a Forma–1-nek? A költségcsökkentés mellett kardoskodó Nemzetközi Automobil-szövetségnek (FIA) és a csapatoknak szerdáig kellene megegyezniük a jövő évi nevezésben.
Ha nincs megállapodás, a Ferrari, a McLaren, a Renault, a Red Bull, a Toro Rosso, a Toyota, a Brawn GP és a BMW Sauber is kiszáll az F1-ből. Ráadásul olyan pilóták is hátat fordítanak a száguldó cirkusznak, mint a kétszeres világbajnok Fernando Alonso (27), a csúcsra egyszer feljutó Kimi Räikkönen (29) vagy a címvédő Lewis Hamilton (24).






Fotó: Imago
Elszáguldanak. Ha a Ferrari és a Red Bull Racing is elhagyja a Forma–1-et, akkor Kimi Räikkönent (elöl) és Mark Webbert sem látjuk jövőre




– A tervezett szabályokról csak akkor tárgyalhatunk, ha tudjuk, kik alkotják majd a mezőnyt. Amennyiben a kezünkben van az összes csapat feltételek nélküli nevezése, leülhetünk megbeszélni a részleteket – jelezte Max Mosley (69), a FIA elnöke, aki nem enged a zsarolóknak, s nem esik kétségbe, ha a jelenlegi Forma–1-es résztvevők közül csak a Force India, és a Williams marad a sorozatban. 

Ugyanis már kilenc új istálló, többek között a Lola, a Brabham és a March adta be a nevezését, azaz biztosan továbbszáguld a cirkusz. A renitensek azért „lázadnak”, mert a szövetség 40 millió fontos (13 milliárd Ft-os) költségplafont akar bevezetni, márpedig a nagyok évente akár az összeg tízszeresét is elszórják. Ezért azt szeretnék, hogy 2010-ben minden maradjon a régiben, vagy új szériát alapítanak.





Fotó: DPPI
Vitáznak. A FIA elnöke, Mosley (balra) és a Renault első embere, Briatore nem tud megegyezni




– Nem tűrjük, hogy szórakozzanak velünk – szögezte le Flavio Briatore (59), a Renault főnöke, míg a Ferrarit erősítő Räikkönen a jövőről is beszélt.– A Ferrari alkalmazottja vagyok, ott versenyzem, ahol a csapatom – mondta.


----------



## Zimanko (2009 Június 10)

Sziasztok!

Idén szerintem sem olyan jó a Forma1,de legalább van néhány pilóta,akik végre megmutathatják,hogy mit tudnak. Én személy szerint nagyon örülök Vettelnek,szerintem a jövő egyik nagy tehetsége,aki meg is fogja mutatni,hogy mit tud! Remélem a megmaradt futamokon izgalmasabb versenyt fogunk látni.
Üdv.: Zéé


----------



## gt79 (2009 Június 11)

Abba gondoljatok bele, ha bevezettek volna a legtobb gyozelemert a vb cimet, Buttonnak mar hat gyozelme van es osszesen 10 futam van hatra, hat eleg hamar eldolt volna. Persze igy is jo eselyunk van egy erdektelen masodik felevre.


----------



## csupasz (2009 Június 15)

Remélem, a többi csapat is kitalál valamit és akkor nem lesz olyan érdektelen a második félév.
Hajrá Kimi !


----------



## bobbibrown (2009 Június 17)

Én Kiminek szurkolok évek óta. Nagyon remélem, hogy javulni fog a Ferrari.


----------



## bobbibrown (2009 Június 17)

Csak az a baj, hogy Ross Brawn nagyon jó autót rakott össze. Nehéz lesz utolérni, hogy ugyanolyan jó autó legyen.


----------



## Szilardinho (2009 Június 18)

Mosley keze nagyon benne van ebben az egész balhéban.
Most olvastam, hogy az új csapatok Cosworth motorokkal indulnak, és azokra nem vonatkozik a fordulatszámkorlátozás. Tehát amíg a többi csapat motorja legfeljebb 18000-et pöröghet percenként, addig a Cosworth akár 20000-et is. Ráadásul (Ross Brawn szerint) a Cosworthnak mostantól számítva 8 hónapja lesz a motorfejlesztésre, míg a mostani motorszállítóknak csak 4.
Ez alapján nem csoda, hogy a gyári csapatok kiszállással fenyegetőznek. Pff


----------



## afca (2009 Június 20)

*Megegyezés vagy új bajnokság a Forma 1-ben*


Július végéig van idő békekötésre, különben a Forma-1-es csapatok többségét tömörítő szervezet (FOTA) elkezdi megszervezni az új bajnokságot a McLaren-Mercedes vezetője, Martin Whitmarsh szerint. 


 Az F1 homályos jövője - illusztrációs felvétel
Fotó: fia.com


A FOTA csütörtök este jelentette be, hogy nem fogadja el a Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) feltételeit a jövő évi szabálymódosításokkal kapcsolatban, és párhuzamos bajnokság megszervezését tervezi. A FIA erre reagálva közölte: beperli a FOTA-t, s az eredeti tervekkel ellentétben szombaton még nem hozza nyilvánosságra a jövő évi hivatalos rajtlistát. A FIA és a FOTA vezetői hónapok óta próbálnak egyezségre jutni a 2010-re tervezett költségvetési limit bevezetésével kapcsolatban, amelynek lényege: nagyobb fejlesztési és technikai szabadságot kapnának azok az F1-es istállók, amelyek vállalnák, hogy nem költenek többet, mint a nemzetközi szövetség által meghatározott évi 45 millió euró. 
A FOTA-t alkotó istállók - McLaren-Mercedes, BMW Sauber, Renault, Toyota, Brawn GP, Ferrari, Red Bull és Toro Rosso - azzal a feltétellel jelentkeztek a 2010-es bajnokságra, hogy megoldják a FIA-val a költségvetési vitát és rendezik a Forma-1 médiajogait birtokló FOM-mal (Formula one management), Bernie Ecclestone cégével a közvetítési jogok kérdését. A FIA eredetileg péntekig adott határidőt, hogy ezek a csapatok feltétel nélkül nevezzenek a jövő évi bajnokságra, de ez nem történt meg. 
A Williams, a Force India és három új csapat (USF1, Campos és Manor) feltételek nélkül elfogadta a FIA javasolta szabályokat.


----------



## d.anica (2009 Június 22)

Zimanko írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Idén szerintem sem olyan jó a Forma1,de legalább van néhány pilóta,akik végre megmutathatják,hogy mit tudnak. Én személy szerint nagyon örülök Vettelnek,szerintem a jövő egyik nagy tehetsége,aki meg is fogja mutatni,hogy mit tud! Remélem a megmaradt futamokon izgalmasabb versenyt fogunk látni.
> Üdv.: Zéé



Ez a brit nagydíj pedig a Red Bullnak sikerült egyoldalúra és unalmasra. Kiváncsian várom a folytatást, mit válaszol Ross Brawn?


----------



## Novelyn (2009 Június 23)

Szép napot mindenkinek 

Örömmel láttam, hogy van F1-es topic (már rémüldöztem, amikor első körben nem szúrta ki a szemem).
Érdekes a helyzet... sanszosnak látszik a rivális széria indítása, de valahogy nehéz elhinni, hogy megtörténhet. 
Úgy dereng, Mosley 2010-ben visszavonul (hivatalos verzió szerint)... de tett egy olyasféle nyilatkozatot is, hogy szívesen maradna még.
Nem tudom elképzelni, mi sülhet ki abból, ha végül a kilépéssel fenyegető csapatok maradnak és egyben Mosley is. Az eddigi "tárgyalásokból" kiindulva szerintem már nem férnek meg együtt.
Bár bevallom, én szimplán nehezen fogadom el az állandó szabálymódosításokat.
Jól hallottam, hogy jövőre már egy tankkal kell végigvinnie a versenyzőknek egy-egy futamot?


----------



## afca (2009 Június 24)

*FORMULA–1. Az FIA bejelentette, hogy mely csapatok vehetnek részt a vb-n. Cosworthszel megy a Campos, a Manor és a US F1.*

*Huszonhat autó a rajtrácson, teljes a 2010-es indulók listája*

A Nemzetközi Automobil-szövetség (FIA) közzétette a szerdai megegyezés után a 2010-es Formula–1-es világbajnokság indulóinak listáját. A három új jelentkező csapat, a Campos, a Manor és a US F1 vállalta a részvételt az új szabályokkal is, mindhárom istálló Cosworth-erőforrásokat használ.
<!-- Adserver zone (js): 6303, 330X247_NSO_FORMULA-1 --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript> // <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=6303&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>'); // ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=6303&ord=51305057" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>




Fotó: Action Images (archív)
Hat autóval bővül a rajtrács 2010-re: teljes az indulók listája



Elhárult a szakadás veszélye, és az FIA–FOTA-megállapodást követően a szövetség közzétette a 2010-es Formula–1-es világbajnokság indulóinak listáját. A három új csapat, a Campos, a Manor és a US F1 a megváltozott „játékszabályokat” is vállalja, így mindhárman elindulnak, és velük visszatérnek a száguldó cirkuszba a Cosworth-motorok. 

Mindhárom új istálló a Cosworth erőforrásait választotta, a legendás hírnevű cég motorjaival utoljára 2006-ban a Williams és a Toro Rosso versenyzett. A Red Bull és a Toro Rosso még nem jelezte, hogy milyen motorokkal startol 2010-ben.

„Nem lesz 2010-től alternatív versenysorozat vagy bajnokság. Az összes csapat vállalta, hogy csökkenti költségeit az 1990-es évek eleji szintre, és technikai segítséget nyújt az új istállóknak” – tudatta az FIA hivatalos közleményében.

*FORMULA–1, A 2010-ES INDULÓK*


*Ferrari*
*McLaren-Mercedes*
*BMW Sauber*
*Renault*
*Toyota*
*Toro Rosso*
*Red Bull*
*Williams-Toyota*
*Force India-Mercedes*
*Brawn GP*
*Campos-Cosworth*
*Manor-Cosworth*
*US F1-Cosworth*
ns


----------



## afca (2009 Június 24)

*FORMULA–1. A megállapodást Max Mosley jelentette be, aki nem kandidál újra az FIA elnöki posztjáért. Módosítják a 2010-es szabályokat*

*Az FIA és a FOTA megegyezett: egy világbajnokság lesz 2010-ben*

Immár tény, hogy a Nemzetközi Automobil-szövetség (FIA) és a Formula–1-es istállókat tömörítő FOTA megegyezett egymással, így jövőre is egy világbajnokságot rendeznek és egységesen, ugyanabban a mezőnyben szerepelnek majd a jelenlegi Formula–1-es csapatok.
<!-- Adserver zone (js): 6303, 330X247_NSO_FORMULA-1 --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	// <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=6303&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');	// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=6303&ord=24158457" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>



Fotó: Action Images (archív)
Max Mosley távozása kell a jövő évi vb-hez



A megállapodást Max Mosley jelentette be a Ferrari elnökével, Luca di Montezemolóval Párizsban tartott megbeszélése után.

Az egyezségnek az már bizonyosan része, hogy Mosley nem jelölteti magát újra az FIA elnöki pozíciójáért az év végi választáson, amit maga az érintett közölt. „Nem indulok az újraválasztáson, béke van” – mondta röviden az újságíróknak a brit sportvezető.

Mosley személye, úgy tűnik, hogy elfogadhatatlan volt a FOTA számára, ám a tárgyaláson két kényes területen is sikerült egyezségre jutni, így a felek megállapodtak a költségvetésről és a technikai változtatásokról is.

„Nem lesz szakadás. Megegyeztünk a költségek csökkentéséről. Egy Formula–1-es világbajnokság lesz, de a célkitűzésünk az, hogy a kiadásokat két éven belül visszaszorítsuk az 1990-es évek elejét jellemző szintre.”

„Örülök, hogy győzött a konszenzus” – mondta röviden Bernie Ecclestone, az F1 gazdasági vezetője az FIA 120 prominensének találkozója után.

Az csak a következő napokban dől el, hogy az FIA-val már korábban – még a régi feltételekkel – megegyező három 2010-es újonc csapat, a Manor, a Campos és az USF1 az új szabályok ismeretében is vállalja-e a jövő évi részvételt.

Az FIA valószínűleg még ma délután bejelenti a 2010-es F1-es világbajnokság nevezési listáját.

A FOTA és a Ferrari első embere, Luca di Montezemolo Max Mosleyt dicsérte sajtótájékoztatóján, miután a csapatok megegyeztek az FIA-vel, így pedig elhárult a szakadás veszélye a Formula–1-ben.

„Úgy vélem, nagyon jó megoldást talált Mosley a problémára. A hasonló viták nem tesznek jót a sportágnak és a nézőknek sem, ez világosan kiderült” – mondta Montezemolo, aki tréfásan célozva az FIA-elnök visszavonulására hozzátette, reméli, hamarosan ő is jóval többet pihenhet…

ns


----------



## Novelyn (2009 Június 25)

Helyes-helyes... különösen az, hogy Mosley nem lesz jövőre.
Remélem ez a megállapodás most már tényleg végleges és nem lesznek újra\felültárgyalások.
Mondjuk mindettől független még ott vannak az egyéb szabálymódosítások, amiket terveztek. Nem tudom, azokból mi az, amit végülis bevezetnek és mi az, amit elvetnek.


----------



## lveka (2009 Június 25)

Sajnos ez a Forma1 már nem olyan mint régen!Most a fiataloké a pálya ami nem baj csak az idősebbek mindig tudtak újat mutatni!


----------



## Novelyn (2009 Június 25)

Engem inkább az zavar, hogy lassan kész szappanopera, ami az istállóknál zajlik. Már az is elég, ha csak a McLaren istálló ügyeire nézünk. És ezalatt nem is a kémbotrányokra gondolok, hanem a pilóták és a csapat közötti kapcsolatra (lsd anno Kimi, majd Alonso - Hamilton).


----------



## annii (2009 Június 27)

Végre megegyeztek, de azért kíváncsi vagyok mi lesz ennek még a vége..


----------



## Novelyn (2009 Június 28)

annii írta:


> Végre megegyeztek, de azért kíváncsi vagyok mi lesz ennek még a vége..



Azt hiszem az egész jövőév érdekesen fog alakulni az új csapatokkal és szabálymódosításokkal együtt.


----------



## icelady (2009 Június 28)

Szép estét minden F1 rajongónak.Olvasgattam a hozzászólásokat és az jutott az eszembe (engem komolyan aggaszt)ha jövőre nem lesz verseny közben tankolás és beraknak a pilóták alá mondjuk 120-150 l üzemanyagot és hogyha van egy komoly ütközés akkor mi van?Nincs robbanás veszély,vagy ilyesmi?Nem nagyon értek a F1 technikai részéhez,de nem veszélyes ez?Köszönöm ha valaki felvilágosit a kérdéses témával kapcsolatosan.


----------



## Novelyn (2009 Június 28)

icelady írta:


> Szép estét minden F1 rajongónak.Olvasgattam a hozzászólásokat és az jutott az eszembe (engem komolyan aggaszt)ha jövőre nem lesz verseny közben tankolás és beraknak a pilóták alá mondjuk 120-150 l üzemanyagot és hogyha van egy komoly ütközés akkor mi van?Nincs robbanás veszély,vagy ilyesmi?Nem nagyon értek a F1 technikai részéhez,de nem veszélyes ez?Köszönöm ha valaki felvilágosit a kérdéses témával kapcsolatosan.



Ehhez én sem értek, de nem hiszem, hogy lenne ilyen veszély. Senna halála óta elég nagy hangsúlyt fektetnek arra, hogy a pilóta a lehető legnagyobb biztonságban legyen.
Komolyabb ütközéseknél pedig seperc alatt ott vannak a tűzoltó készülékekkel.


----------



## álomvándor (2009 Június 29)

Ez érdekes felvetés. Hát, ha valami gáz van, és tegyük fel robban, szerintem még az a pár pillanat is sok, amíg odaérnek...


----------



## Novelyn (2009 Június 29)

álomvándor írta:


> Ez érdekes felvetés. Hát, ha valami gáz van, és tegyük fel robban, szerintem még az a pár pillanat is sok, amíg odaérnek...



Hát, elég komoly törésteszteknek szokták az autót alávetni. Nem hiszem, hogy ez lenne a fő gondjuk. Nem is jellemző a sportágra ez a fajta baleset.


----------



## álomvándor (2009 Június 29)

Mondjuk ez igaz, nem is emlékszem, mikor láttam olyan balesetet utoljára, mikor komolyabban kigyulladt egy autó.

Bár az is igaz mióta nincs Schumi, nem követem annyira a közvetítéseket  
Lehet róla sok rosszat mondani, de nekem akkor is ő volt a király!


----------



## Novelyn (2009 Június 29)

álomvándor írta:


> Mondjuk ez igaz, nem is emlékszem, mikor láttam olyan balesetet utoljára, mikor komolyabban kigyulladt egy autó.
> 
> Bár az is igaz mióta nincs Schumi, nem követem annyira a közvetítéseket
> Lehet róla sok rosszat mondani, de nekem akkor is ő volt a király!



Én sosem drukkoltam neki (sőt, inkább ellene) és az is igaz, hogy az autó is jó volt alatta, mindezek ellenére szerintem igenis jó pilóta. A verseny pedig nem is az ő távozásával lett izgalmas. Egyszerűen változik a verseny, a szabályok, az autók...


----------



## icelady (2009 Június 30)

Szép napot mindenkinekMára megint van egy újabb gondom:remélem a Ferka nem Kimitől akar megválni,olvastam hogy Alo 2010-től az olaszoknál versenyez....?Remélem csak kamu...?Köszönöm,hogy észre vettetek és irtatok a benzintartály aggodalmaimhoz.4-5 éve nézem a F1-et,de még tényleg nem volt olyan baleset,hogy robbant volna - hacsak a bokszban nem gyujtották fel az autót)Kimi ilyen autóval fog versenyezni a nyári szünetben:brutál ez a Punto S2000


----------



## icelady (2009 Június 30)

*Ő az*

Csatolás megtekintése 308906


----------



## Novelyn (2009 Június 30)

icelady írta:


> Szép napot mindenkinekMára megint van egy újabb gondom:remélem a Ferka nem Kimitől akar megválni,olvastam hogy Alo 2010-től az olaszoknál versenyez....?Remélem csak kamu...?Köszönöm,hogy észre vettetek és irtatok a benzintartály aggodalmaimhoz.4-5 éve nézem a F1-et,de még tényleg nem volt olyan baleset,hogy robbant volna - hacsak a bokszban nem gyujtották fel az autót)Kimi ilyen autóval fog versenyezni a nyári szünetben:brutál ez a Punto S2000



Olyasféle (rém)hírek keringenek, hogy de... Habár úgy tudom, még semmi se biztos.
Viszont ami tény, hogy Kiminek lejár a szerződése.
Majd elválik.. de én úgy gondolom, hogy a ferrarinak nem sok joga lenne ahhoz, hogy Kimi munkáját kritizálják. Talán nem a legtökéletesebb, de a csapat sem remekel. És ezalatt még csak nem is az idei év gyalázatos teljesítményére gondolok, hanem az elmúlt másfél évad futamai során elkövetett bakikra. Néha annyira amatőr hibákat csináltak, hogy egy ilyen nevű és akkora sikereket elért csapatnál különösen ciki.
Nagyon betett nekik Todt és Brawn távozása.


----------



## icelady (2009 Július 1)

Szia Novelyn,jaj neeee...belehalok!Ha Kimi cicát kirúgják akkor biztosan megy a Rally versenyekre,kénytelen leszek őt követni - számomra ő a F1.Sok-sok évvel ezelőtt lett a kedvencem,amikor teljesen újoncként nem tudom pontosan,de egy igen jó helyezést ért el.Akkor figyeltem fel rá és azóta miatta nézem a F1-et.Ami a csapatot illeti,nagyon megsinyli Todt és Brawn távozását,sokszor többszörös infarktus közeli állapotba kerülök miattuk(mert pár éve nemhagyok ki egyetlen futamot sem).Remélem a Ferka hagy nekünk időt,hogy felkészülhessünk lekiekben Kimi távozására a F1-ből Te jársz valahova Kimi(F1)fórumra?Én néha,néhabe nézegetek ide-oda,gyüjtöm a fényképeket róla(hogy minek lesznek azt nemtudom).Örültem Neked,szép nyári élményeket és kellemes vakációt kivánok.Szia


----------



## Novelyn (2009 Július 1)

Nem lepődnék meg, ha tényleg átmenne. Eléggé híján van a lelkesedésnek, anélkül pedig nehéz jól teljesíteni. De én is neki drukkolok, ha pedig elmegy... akkor valószínűleg Alonsonak. Túlságosan szeretem én ezt a versenyt ahhoz, hogy egy pilóta távozása miatt felhagyjak a nézésével.
Ismerősöktől, ismeretlenektől folyton azt hallom, hogy milyen unalmas, csak mennek körbe-körbe az autók, semmi se történik. Aki viszont csak ezt látja, nagyon szűklátókörű. Szeretem az izgalmakat, amikor egy-egy boxutcás kiállásnál az ember a másodperceket lesi és hogy hová fog visszajönni az, akinek szurkol, menniy üzemanyagot kapott, milyen gumit... vagy amikor mindenki az égboltot nézi és azon izgul, mikor kezd esni az eső. És még számtalan példát lehetne hozni.
Azt hiszem, ez egy igazi stratégiai, technikai sport.
Kérdésedre válaszolva: nem. Kiskorom óta nézem az F1-et, de annyira fanatikus nem vagyok, hogy ilyen helyekre regisztráljak. Egyébként sem szoktam forumokra, chatekre járni ezen és még egy oldalon kívül. Bár az utóbbira sem sűrűn. Épp elég a való élet.


----------



## hedera72 (2009 Július 1)

Kedves icelady<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1597296", true); </SCRIPT> és Novelyn!
Egyetértek veletek, az én kedvencem is Kimi, már nagyon rég óta! Akkor is, amikor jó volt, akkor is, ha nem!
Sajnos, én sem tudom, milyen lesz a F1 nélküle, és egyáltalán kinek fogok szurkolni??? (talán senkinek, mert már nem is fog érdekelni )
És attól tartok, hogy Kimi-t nem kirúgják, hanem előbb önszántából távozik.
Már nincsen benne motiváció, ha belegondolok, szegénynek soha nem volt szerencséje. Hányszor lehetett volna első, ami nem rajta múlott.
Már az idén is 4 rallie versenyen vesz részt a Ferrari engedéjével. Őt már odahúzza a szíve, lélekben már nincs is az F1-ben!

"*Az idei évben Kimi Räikkönen az eddigi nyolc Forma-1-es nagydíj mellett már három rali-versenyen is rajthoz állt. A Ferrari pilótája a két finnországi havas verseny után nemrégiben Olaszországban egy aszfaltos ralin próbált szerencsét, hamarosan pedig murvás pályákon is megmutathatja tudását, ráadásul a legjobbak között.*


A finn klasszis ezúttal is Tommi Mäkinen egykori navigátorát Kaj Lindströmöt szállítja majd az etapokon, és a korábbi ralis fellépéseihez hasonlóan ezúttal is egy Fiat Grande Punto volánját tekergeti majd. 

"Azt viszont ne felejtsük el, hogy ez a srác kegyetlenül jó pilóta! Nagyon tehetséges, biztos vagyok benne, hogy helytáll majd"- bátorította társát a rutinos navigátor. 

Räikkönen biztosan nem kapott volna engedélyt az újabb ralis kiruccanásra a Ferraritól, ha a vörösök számára még lenne tétje az idei F1-es évadnak. Viszont a tavalyi konstruktőri bajnok jelenleg a futamgyőzelemtől is messze van, nemhogy a bajnoki címtől, így a finn klasszis nyugodtan hódolhat hobbijának. "


----------



## icelady (2009 Július 1)

Meglepően gyorsan irtálMa olvastam a neten ,bizonyára Te is) a ferrari cáfolta a hirt,úgyhogy picit megnyugodtam.Nagyszerűen leirtad,hogy miért érdemes nézni ezt a remek techn.sportot.Szerintem aki nem nézi nem is tudja mi a jó benne.Általában a bokszban dőlnek el a futamok.A leutóbbi futamon is Kimit kihozták az 5.helyről és hova tudott vissza jönni,na meg mikor felrakták az esőgumikat akkor is elúszott egy aránylag jó helyezés.Kimi szerintem nagyon tud menni,de most valahogy kialudt belőle a tűz.Persze nem tudhatjuk mi történik a szinfalak mögött...?Örültem Neked,minden jótOóóóó hedera72 most vettelek észre amikor már elküldtem az irományomat,de vissza vettemReménykedjünk,hogy Kimi marad legalább amig a szerződése le nem jár.A vörösök elkezdték épiteni a jövő évi autójukat,szép lenne egy KIMI visszavonulás VB cimmel az lenne szép befejejezése a F1 szereplésnek szia,szép estét kivánok


----------



## Novelyn (2009 Július 1)

Icelady: Általában ide minden nap felnézek, mert folyamatosan töltögetek le mindenfélét.
Az viszont, hogy a ferrar cáfolta a hírt, semmit se jelent. Egyszerűen arról van csak szó, hogy még nem jött el az az idő, amikor ilyesmit be lehetne jelenteni. Na meg, az is lehet, hogy még nem született végleges döntés etéren.
Hedera: a kulcsa a dolgoknak ott is van a cikk utolsó szavai között. Kiminek a rally hobbi. Ezt élvez igazán. Az F1 csak munka.
Habár nem szeretem Hamiltont, de abban nagyon is jó példa, hogy milyen sokat nyom a latban az, ha valakinek az F1 a célja, a hobbija. Rendkívül elszántan hajtott a vb címért, nem csoda, hogy meg is szerezte.


----------



## hedera72 (2009 Július 1)

Még csak annyit írok az F1-ről, hogy bár nagyon szeretem, és évek óta nézem, ( még annak idején Alain Prost volt a kedvencem, amikor még "szegény" Senna-val versenyzett ) de szerintem akkor lenne igazságos ez a verseny, ha mindenki egyforma autóval versenyezne.
Ez igaz Kimi-re is, ( szerintem akkor ő lenne a legszenzációsabb pilóta ) és Hamilton-ra is. Nem hiszem hogy ennyi idő alatt ennyit "romlottak" volna.
Vagy pl.: igaz ez Alonso-ra is. Hajtanának ők jobban is, ha menne ez az autó.


----------



## Novelyn (2009 Július 1)

hedera72 írta:


> Még csak annyit írok az F1-ről, hogy bár nagyon szeretem, és évek óta nézem, ( még annak idején Alain Prost volt a kedvencem, amikor még "szegény" Senna-val versenyzett ) de szerintem akkor lenne igazságos ez a verseny, ha mindenki egyforma autóval versenyezne.
> Ez igaz Kimi-re is, ( szerintem akkor ő lenne a legszenzációsabb pilóta ) és Hamilton-ra is. Nem hiszem hogy ennyi idő alatt ennyit "romlottak" volna.
> Vagy pl.: igaz ez Alonso-ra is. Hajtanának ők jobban is, ha menne ez az autó.



Hű, na most nem tudom, mire gondolsz pontosan. Ha úgy értetted az egyforma autót, hogy Mosley terve ne legyen megvalósítva,vagyis az autók felépítése szempontjából ne legyenek eltérések, azzal egyetértek. Viszont ha úgy gondoltad, hogy mindenki alatt egyaránt jól működő, megbízható és gyors autó legyen, azzal már nem.
Hisz ez is az F1 része... hogy a csapatok milyen autót képesek összerakni. Erről szól igazán a konstruktőri vb.


----------



## afca (2009 Július 3)

Magyar sisakot kap Nick Heidfeld

Különleges bukósisakban áll rajthoz a jövő vasárnapi Német Nagydíjon Nick Heidfeld (32).
NÜRBURG — A Forma–1-es versenyző fejvédőjének a színét és díszítését ugyanis magyar rajongója, a szombathelyi Simon Tamás (30) álmodta meg. A BMW Sauber pilótája a saját internetes honlapján kérte fel a szurkolóit, hogy tervezzenek neki egyéni sisakfestést – közel kilencezer pályamunka közül választotta ki a legjobbat a német sztár. 






Egyedi festés A szombathelyi Simon Tamás tervezte ezt a sisakot. Nick Heidfeld (jobbra) ebben versenyez a Német Nagydíjon




– Amikor megláttam, rögtön tudtam, hogy ez lesz a győztes, egyszerűen kiemelkedett a többi közül. Csak annyit tudtam mondani, hogy „húúú” – dicsérte Heidfeld magyar drukkerének a művét. Simon Tamás nem leplezte boldogságát az eredményhirdetés után. – Óh, istenem! Ezt nem hiszem el. A fellegekben járok, ez fantasztikus – mondta a szombathelyi BMW Sauber-rajongó, akit az istálló vendégül lát a nürburgringi futamon. A nagydíj után a fejvédőt a pilóta elárverezi, s a befolyt öszszeget jótékony célra ajánlja fel.


----------



## gjakso (2009 Július 3)

Sziasztok, 
ez az auto/pilota tema szurkolok kozott igen regota emlegetett dilemma, mas sorozatok ugy mukodnek, hogy egyforma autoval mennek a pilotak. Forma 1 -nek szerves resze, hogy melyik gyar milyen ujitassal tud a masik ele kerulni. Ez sajnos penzbeli kulonbsegeket is kihozza, ezert akartak az eves koltsegeknek maximumot definialni. Szvsz. a csapatok nevezeskor nagyon jol tudjak, hogy itt nem a bolhapiacon vannak, ahol a koltsegek fillerek lesznek, ez a jatek itt sokba kerul. Igenis fejleszteni kell, hogy egy csapat gyorsabb autot epitsen, mint a masik. Gondolom a Forma-1 foszereploi agyalnak rendesen, hogy hogyan hozzak kozelebb egymashoz a csapatok teljesitmenyet. Az orok kerdes megmarad a szurkoloknak: "Legyozhette-e volna Baumgartner Zsolt Michael Schumachert, ha autot cserelnek ?"


----------



## tibimama (2009 Július 3)

Szerintem legyőzte volna.


----------



## afca (2009 Július 3)

gjakso írta:


> Az orok kerdes megmarad a szurkoloknak: "Legyozhette-e volna Baumgartner Zsolt Michael Schumachert, ha autot cserelnek ?"


 
Esélye sem lett volna legyőzni.Nem csak az autón múlik,a tehetségen is.És valljuk be Zsoltika nem tartozott még a közepes versenyzők közé sem.Csak a média próbállta felkarolni.Ha láttak volna benne tehetséget a mai napig a Forma 1-ben volna.


----------



## afca (2009 Július 3)

*A Formula–1-ben*

*2003*-ban a Jordan tesztvezetője lett. A Magyar Nagydíjon Ralph Firman szombaton elszenvedett balesete miatt lehetőséget kapott, hogy elindulhasson a versenyen. A bemutatkozó futamát nem sikerült befejeznie, mivel a 34. körben motorhiba miatt leállt a versenyautója. Ebben a szezonban Zsolt kapott még egy lehetőséget, mivel Firman még lábadozott, ezért ő vezethette az autót az Olasz Nagydíjon is. Itt egy hiba nélküli autózással Zsolt a 18. helyről indulva 11. lett. Ebben az évben nem kapott több lehetőséget versenyen.
*2004*-ben a Minardi csapata szerződtette le a teljes szezonra, bár sokáig tárgyalásban állt a Jordannel is. Ő volt az első olyan kelet-európai versenyző, aki egész éves szerződéssel rendelkezett az F1-ben. Az Amerikai Nagydíjon 8. helyen végezve megszerezte Magyarország első világbajnoki pontját (ezt a futamot a 22 versenyzőből hivatalosan 9-en fejezték be, de gyakorlatilag csak 8-an).


----------



## gjakso (2009 Július 3)

afca írta:


> Esélye sem lett volna legyőzni.Nem csak az autón múlik,a tehetségen is.És valljuk be Zsoltika nem tartozott még a közepes versenyzők közé sem.Csak a média próbállta felkarolni.Ha láttak volna benne tehetséget a mai napig a Forma 1-ben volna.



Sosem fogjuk megtudni. Raadasul mondjuk egy egesz evadra kocsit kellett volna cserelniuk, hogy teljesen igazsagos legyen az ugy. Egyebkent el lehetne filozni azon, hogy ha a Minardi 3 mp-cel lassabb volt koronkent, akkor MSC-nek 1 mp-cel kellett volna gyorsabbnak lennie, mig Zsolti tobb, mint 2 mp-cel kellett volna lassabb legyen a Ferrarival. Fene tudja. (Ah, MSC nyert volna.) Zsolti szerintem egy megbizhato, de lassu pilota volt a F1-ben, ha egy pilota ill. egy auto ilyen, abbol nem lesz vilagbajnok. Ugy gondolom, nem kimondottan a tehetsege miatt kerult be.


----------



## afca (2009 Július 3)

gjakso írta:


> Sosem fogjuk megtudni. Raadasul mondjuk egy egesz evadra kocsit kellett volna cserelniuk, hogy teljesen igazsagos legyen az ugy. Egyebkent el lehetne filozni azon, hogy ha a Minardi 3 mp-cel lassabb volt koronkent, akkor MSC-nek 1 mp-cel kellett volna gyorsabbnak lennie, mig Zsolti tobb, mint 2 mp-cel kellett volna lassabb legyen a Ferrarival. Fene tudja. (Ah, MSC nyert volna.) Zsolti szerintem egy megbizhato, de lassu pilota volt a F1-ben, ha egy pilota ill. egy auto ilyen, abbol nem lesz vilagbajnok. Ugy gondolom, nem kimondottan a tehetsege miatt kerult be.


 

Hiába cserélltek volna kocsit.Elvégre nem a ruha teszi az embert.Zsoltinak nagyon sok volt a Forma 1.Apuci erőlltette.Lassú pilóta volt épp ezért volt megbízható.Tehetség nem volt a Forma 1-hez.A Forma 3000 maximálisan megfelelt neki.


----------



## eperfagyi (2009 Július 3)

afca írta:


> Esélye sem lett volna legyőzni.Nem csak az autón múlik,a tehetségen is.És valljuk be Zsoltika nem tartozott még a közepes versenyzők közé sem.Csak a média próbállta felkarolni.Ha láttak volna benne tehetséget a mai napig a Forma 1-ben volna.


Zsoltit Schumacher-rel említeni egy lapon olyan, mint a Trabantot a Ferrarival összehasonlítani: értelmetlen és felesleges.


----------



## Halcolm (2009 Július 3)

Szerintem nem. Lehet, hogy jobb versenyautóba ülhetett volna, de a versenyzői tehetség is számít. Zsoltiban nem láttam az un. verseny lázat. Biztosan tehetséges versenyző, de nem tudta volna az adott színvonalat mutatni. A hozzászólás a saját véleményemet takarja.


----------



## gjakso (2009 Július 3)

eperfagyi írta:


> Zsoltit Schumacher-rel említeni egy lapon olyan, mint a Trabantot a Ferrarival összehasonlítani: értelmetlen és felesleges.



Persze, de akkor is egy tablazaton szerepeltek. Szerintem eppen azert szoktak le a "fizetos" pilotakrol, mert kezdte komolytalanna -hiteltelenne ?- tenni a sorozatot. Ha jol tudom iden mar egy sincs (esetleg Nakajima a Williamsben, neki vszinu eros hatszele van a Toyota moci miatt.)


----------



## adri26 (2009 Július 6)

Ahhoz, hogy labdába tudjon rúgni, legalább a középmezőnybe kellett volna produkálnia magát. Nézzük meg honnan jött Vettel, ő már az előző csapatnál is bizonyított!


----------



## heki07 (2009 Július 9)

Sziasztok!

Meg tudja nekem valaki mondani, h hol lesz a hétvégén futam?
Köszi!


----------



## heki07 (2009 Július 9)

Jaaaj, most kaptam az infót 
<table valign="top" style="border: 1px solid rgb(37, 24, 79); margin-top: 4px;" align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="10" cellspacing="2"><tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#efefef">*Német Nagydíj*</td> <td bgcolor="#efefef">2009. július 12. vasárnap</td> <td bgcolor="#efefef">Részletek</td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#efefef">*Magyar Nagydíj*</td> <td bgcolor="#efefef">2009. július 26. vasárnap</td></tr></tbody></table>
Utána lesz a Magyar Nagydíj  Egyszer úgy elmennék a Hungaroringre


----------



## szucs.netti (2009 Július 20)

Mire számítotok a magyar nagydíjon?


----------



## MagnatX (2009 Július 21)

*Hungarian Grand Prix*

Hát a Magyar Nagydíjon sem fogunk unatkozni. Jó, gyors pálya, ezért szeretik a pilóták.(És a nézők).
Várhatóan meleg lesz az idő, ezért valószínűleg a kerékcserékkel tudnak majd sokat és jól taktikázni.
Hál' Istennek több esélyes is van a győzelemre a csapatok közül (TRS Ferrari; Brawn GP), kikhez kezd feljönni a Ferrari is. (Én annak örülnék, ha a Toyota is összekapná magát).
Mindenképp izgalmas lesz. Bár én a kommentátorok miatt majdnem végigaludtam a szezon eddigi részét.


----------



## cortes (2009 Július 21)

Véleményem szerint most is fontos lesz az időmérő, mert a futamon nem lehet sok előzés. Manapság máshol sem sok. Inkább ezért unalmasak a futamok. A stoppert nézni és a taktikákat találgatni nem sokan szeretik, csak mi "megszállottak". Ilyen sok csapatnak egyszerre nem szurkolok, de Kiminek kívánok már egy kis sikert. (Ha már Danica nem akar megérkezni A F1- be)


----------



## gjakso (2009 Július 22)

Kiderül, hogy a Red Bull melegben is gyorsabb-e a Brawn-nal. Erről szólhat a Magyar futam.


----------



## Bukephalos (2009 Július 23)

MagnatX írta:


> Hát a Magyar Nagydíjon sem fogunk unatkozni. Jó, gyors pálya, ezért szeretik a pilóták.(És a nézők).
> Várhatóan meleg lesz az idő, ezért valószínűleg a kerékcserékkel tudnak majd sokat és jól taktikázni.
> Hál' Istennek több esélyes is van a győzelemre a csapatok közül (TRS Ferrari; Brawn GP), kikhez kezd feljönni a Ferrari is. (Én annak örülnék, ha a Toyota is összekapná magát).
> Mindenképp izgalmas lesz. Bár én a kommentátorok miatt majdnem végigaludtam a szezon eddigi részét.


 
Szia!
Úgy tudom, a magyar a monte-carlo-i mellett az egyik leglasabb pálya, ohne előzésekkel


----------



## Bukephalos (2009 Július 23)

*magyar futam*

Az én tippem: Vettel, Button, Rosberg, Hamilton a befutóra


----------



## MagnatX (2009 Július 23)

Bocs. Én h megint melléírtam. Pedig nem szokásom.

Az én befutóm: Vettel, Button, Webber,


----------



## gjakso (2009 Július 23)

Button, Vettel, Raikkonen, Webber, Barrichello


----------



## gjakso (2009 Július 23)

A Ferrarik szerintem a rajtnal a KERS miatt elorejonnek es mint tudjuk nem lehet elozni. Ja, persze szaraz futamnal. Mert ha esik az eso akkor Vettel. Meg Alonso nyerhet esos futam eseten.


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 26)

*FELIPPE MASSA....*

*Egy remek EMBER...egy REMEK SPORT EMBER....met Ő is csak EMBER...*

A tegnapi sajnálatos balasete... talán arra készteti e majd az illetékeseket,hogy elgondolkozzanak...vajon mindent megtesznek egy ember védelméért?...vajon mindent megtesznek az emberek biztonságáért.... ott ahol milliók adatnak ehez?...
Megtesznek e mindent annak és azoknak az embereknek biztonságáért...akik azt választották,hogy életük kockáztatásával is teszik amit.../mind azok kik a mi életünket védik,óvják a sajátjukat is kockáztatva.../

Hát csak ennyit...

FELIPPE MASSA nagyszerű EMBER vagy....Kemény fából faragtak... az erő és hited segitsen...és ÁLLJ TALPRA...., REMEK EMBER VAGY....Drukkolunk és Szoritunk...mi akik Veled vagyunk....emberek és szurkolok....

*Felippe * *WE mantenere il mio dita incrociate SIAMO CON VOI E SZÓRITUNK PER VOI!*


----------



## cortes (2009 Július 26)

A tragikus esemény kapcsán sok minden eszébe jut az embernek, a sztárságról, hétköznapiságról, az esendőségről, sebezhetőségről stb. ...
de most az imának van az ideje nem az okoskodásnak.


----------



## afca (2009 Július 26)

Massát kiveszik autójából


----------



## napdap (2009 Július 26)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">Massa családja megérkezett Budapestre </TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">




*Rafaella Massa:* *Nem számít most, kinek milyen a vallása és a hite, imádkozzanak érte!* 


</TD></TR><TR><TD width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_datum>




Ma, 16:12InfoRádió 


<TD>





</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>





</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Július 27)

Könyörögjünk beteg Massa testvérünkért:

Hatalmas Úristen! A te kezedben van mindnyájunk élete és te szabod meg annak határait. Ezért könyörgünk hozzád beteg szolgád életéért. Vigasztald, bátorítsd és erősítsd meg őt megpróbáltatása óráiban, hogy testének szenvedése lelkének üdvére szolgáljon. Ha nem ellenkezik rendeléseddel, add vissza egészségét, hogy a jövőben vallásos életével meghálálhassa jóságodat. Különösen is esedezünk azért, hogy adj neki és hozzátartozóinak megnyugvást a te szent akaratodban. Krisztus, a mi Urunk által. Ámen.


----------



## boni molly 7 (2009 Július 27)

szörnyű mi történt szegénnyel!!


----------



## MagnatX (2009 Július 27)

Ámen Noci87.
Imádkozzunk, hogy Massa tudja élni az életét, mert ő egy remek ember.


----------



## lampard (2009 Július 29)

csütörtökön Párizsba szállítják Massát. Remélem az eddigi ellátással meg volt elégedve. gyógyulást neki.


----------



## kogabi (2009 Július 29)

fúú nagyon ledöbbentettek ezek a képsorok. - jah és persze hol máshol ha nem nálunk...


----------



## MacikaG (2009 Július 29)

*Formula-1: orvosa szerint Massa fog még versenyezni*

Dino Altmann, a Formula–1-es Magyar Nagydíj szombati időmérőjén súlyos balesetet szenvedő brazil pilóta orvosa szerint páciense visszatérhet az autóversenyzők közé.
<!-- Adverticum zóna: 26263 (egyéb) (js) --> <script type="text/javascript"> // <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=26263&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>'); // ]]> </script><script type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=26263&ord=62945010"></script> <noscript>

</noscript>
„Nincs kétségem afelől, hogy Felipe újra versenyezni fog, biztos vagyok ebben” – jelentette ki határozottan az olasz La Gazzetta dello Sport újságírójának az orvos, aki nem gondolta, hogy Massa ilyen hamar talpra áll.

„Az erőállapota továbbra is gyenge, ám az élete már nincs veszélyben. A kezdettől fogva úgy gondolom, hogy a traumája nem olyan súlyos, mint ahogy eltúlozva mondták, ám a legutóbbi órákban olyan szépen javult, hogy az minden várakozásunkat felülmúlja.”


----------



## Fenyeskard (2009 Július 29)

Szegény Massa...
Jobbulást neki


----------



## gjakso (2009 Július 29)

Valenciaban Massa helyett Michael Schumacher all rajthoz. Bar nagyon, de nagyon sajnalom, hogy Massa ilyen szerencsetlen balesete kellett a visszatereshez, azt hiszem, nincs ember, aki ne lenne kivancsi mit tud mutatni az Oreg.


----------



## MagnatX (2009 Július 30)

Szerintem nem kéne Massát visszaengedni a Forma1-be, majd csak idővel. Én nem vagyok benne biztos, hogy teljesen épek maradtak az idegek és a reflexei.
Massa, veled vagyunk.


----------



## belfi (2009 Július 30)

Jobban örültem volna, ha Robert Kubica helyettesíti Massát. (voltak ilyen hírek is.)
Most lehet, hogy sokan felhördülnek, de én nem szeretem Schumit.
Egy cikkből idézve: Michael Schumacher legutóbb tavaly áprilisban ült F-1-es kocsiban, akkor az F2008-cal száguldott Barcelonában. Így testközelből nem ismerheti a KERS-rendszerrel is felszerepelt idei konstrukciót, a szabályok szerint először a valenciai nyitó tesztnapon vezetheti az F60-at.

Ez alapján kicsit aggódom. Egy olyan ember ül bele ebbe az autóba, aki már régóta nem versenyzett. Nem volt éles helyzetekben, nem tudni - egy év kihagyás után - hogy a reflexei mennyire koptak meg. 
Remélem nem lesz semmi baj a valenciai futamon!


----------



## nolane (2009 Július 30)

Sziasztok! Massa szerencsére felépül, de idén már nem versenyezhet, mert jön a rehabilitáció.
Sumi visszatérésével én sem értek egyet. 2 tesztpilótája is van a ferrarinak. Sumi biztos elég jó kondiban van, de korántsem biztos az, hogy annyira versenyképes legyen. Nem bírt az öreg ellenállni a benzingőznek....


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Július 30)

Kedves nolane! én Ferrari szurkoló vagyok, de az idei évben nem nagyon voltak versenyképesek se a pilótáik, se az autóik. Azt hiszem normális ember Sumitól se vár csodát, reklám szempontjából pedig 100 tesztpilóta se veheti fel vele a versenyt! Mindenesetre én szurkolok neki!


----------



## ligetiz (2009 Július 31)

Szerintem itt nem a benzingőz győzött hanem a pénz!
De én is szurkolok neki hogy jól produkáljon.


----------



## gjakso (2009 Augusztus 1)

ligetiz írta:


> Szerintem itt nem a benzingőz győzött hanem a pénz!
> De én is szurkolok neki hogy jól produkáljon.



Azert en erre nem vennek merget. Szerintem is inkabb arrol lehet szo, hogy egyszeruen hianyzott neki az igazi versenyzes.


----------



## csiko70 (2009 Augusztus 1)

Meglepne, ha csak pénzzel bármire is rá lehetne venni Schumit! Én személy szerint drukkolok neki, az viszont más kérdés, hogy abszolút nem tartom sportszerűnek a 2 tesztpilóta mellőzését.


----------



## Kicsike01 (2009 Augusztus 1)

Én sem gondolom, hogy a pénz vezérelné, mert véleményem szerint bőven van már neki.Mindenesetre én nagyon örülök a döntésnek.


----------



## gjakso (2009 Augusztus 1)

Megkerdeztek nehany embert, hogy nezokent megel-e kulonbseget Forma1 futam nezese kozben, attol fuggoen, hogy Schumacher a mezony tagja-e vagy nem. Szemely szerint -nyilvan Schumacher rajongokent - oriasi kulonbseg (pozitiv iranyba), ha ott van. Persze, ha valaki ruhelli az maskent fog velekedni. Nagyon orulok, kb olyan ez, mint a Police tavalyi koncertjei: ott is mindig, mindenki cafolta, hogy valah megtortenik, megis megtortent.
PS: a Schumacheres sapkamat, ami diszhelyen pihen MSC utolso aktiv futama ota vegre feltehetem. 
PS2: nagyon nagy kar, hogy pont most nem lesz Alonso a mezonyben


----------



## kovi60 (2009 Augusztus 3)

*Massa*

Sziasztok!
Örülök,hogy végre haza engedték a korházbol


----------



## Barno (2009 Augusztus 6)

Sziasztok!

Én is örülök annak, hogy Massa már jobban van. Személy szerint drukkolok Scumachernek, hogy jól teljesítsen majd.


----------



## Falcon1989 (2009 Augusztus 10)

Kíváncsi leszek,hogy most mi lessz a BMW-vel.Fognak még forma1-ben szerepelni vagy örökre eltünnek?


----------



## Falcon1989 (2009 Augusztus 10)

Schumachernek szerintem nem kellett volna visszajönnie a Ferrarihoz.Pláne,hogy mindig azt hajtogatta,hogy nem fog versenyezi többet.


----------



## gezaza (2009 Augusztus 11)

Ez a Schumacher dolog olyan erőltetett. Nincs a világon másik pilota aki ferrárihoz menne versenyezni?


----------



## cortes (2009 Augusztus 11)

Versenyző biztos volna sok, aki szívesen menne a Ferrárihoz, de Schumachernek nagyobb a reklám értéke. Ő pedig egyszerűen nem tudott ellenállni a kísértésnek.


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Augusztus 11)

Nem fogjuk Schumachert látni!!! :sad:


----------



## Barno (2009 Augusztus 11)

Én is most hallottam a hírekben, hogy Schumi nem fog versenyezni, szomorú vagyok! :sad:


----------



## Halcolm (2009 Augusztus 13)

Kíváncsi lettem volna, hogy ezzel a versenygéppel Schumi mit tudott volna kiautózni. Lényegében az F1-et miatta szerettem meg.


----------



## Joey82 (2009 Augusztus 15)

Kár, mert nagyon jól felpezsdítette volna a versenyt.
Meg kíváncsi is lettem volna mit mutatott volna most.

Hajrá Toyota F1 Team!


----------



## afodorne (2009 Augusztus 18)

Utolsó évében is agyon kergették egymást Kimi-vel,érdekes lett volna látni őket egy csapatban.


----------



## Sissics (2009 Augusztus 19)

Éni s örülök neki hogy haza engedték Massát. Bár érdekes hogy állítólag Kimi ne látogatta meg.Az hogy Scumi vissza jön szerintem csak egy ügyes reklámfogás volt és csodát ő sem tudott volna tenni hiszen az idei autójuk ne az igazi.Más miér is kellene felpezsdíteni a mostani idényt hiszen elég változatos amióta nem a nagy gyár csapatok az favoritok.


----------



## funnylittlegirl (2009 Augusztus 19)

Ez a Schumi ügy ott volt elbukva ahol kitalálták. Fogadnom kellett volna, h nem fog visszajönni.  De legalább Alo lesz a spanyolok örömére....
Massának meg a legjobban tudok örülni, hogy rendben van vele minden, és remélem idén még versenyezni is láthatom, de ha nem hát nem, én jövőre is 100%osan neki fogok szurkolni!!!
Foza Felipe!!!


----------



## Sissics (2009 Augusztus 24)

Úgy látszik a McLaren végre össze szedte magát megnéztem volna hogy mi történik akkor ha a boxban nem hibáznak lehet látunk volna egy jó kis összecsapást a Brawn-nal.


----------



## encsi123 (2009 Augusztus 29)

Én nem igazán kedvelem a McLarent, főleg, h mit műveltek amikor Alonso ott volt. Hamiltont meg egyenesen ki nem állhatom, de ez csak az én véleményem. Remélem, h a Renault ma és holnap is jól fog teljesíteni Spaban. Minden jót kívánok nekik. Massa-ról meg azt hallottam, h a Brazil nagydíjra szeretne visszatérni. Remélem összejön neki, mert aki most helyettesíti...hát meg kell mondjam nem vmi jó.


----------



## Αχιλλεύς Βρισηις (2009 Augusztus 30)

Az időmérő érdekesnek bizonyult, ugyanis a leggyengébb autóval Fisichella lett az első és a Toyotával második a honfitársa, Trulli. Gratulálok nekik. Sajnálom, hogy Alonso nem jutott be az első tízbe, de mit várunk ettől a kocsitól, talán jövőre érdekesebb lehet.


----------



## Sacibaba (2009 Szeptember 1)

*érdekes*

Szerintem is sokkal izgalmasabb most, hogy nem csak a nagy gyártók versengenek. Azt hittem Schumi távozása után én már nem fogom nézni többet az F1-et, de bele-belekukkantottam a futamokba és ott ragadtam, úgyhogy továbbra is figyelem az eseményeket.


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 2)

*Botrány a Forma-1-ben - csalással nyert Alonso?*



*Gyanús körülmények között szenvedett balesetet Nelsinho Piquet a tavalyi Szingapúri Nagydíjon. A brazil csapattársa, Fernando Alonso ugyanis így nyerni tudott, ezért sokan szándékosságról beszélnek. A Nemzetközi Automobil-szövetség vizsgálja az ügyet.*


Vizsgálatot indított a Nemzetközi Automobil-szövetség a tavalyi Forma-1-es szingapúri futamon történtekkel kapcsolatban. A szervezet ugyan nem árult el részleteket az ügyről, de több autós szaklap tudni véli, hogy Nelsinho Piquet balesete lett gyanús, és szándékosságot feltételeznek, mivel ez nagyban befolyásolta a végeredményt, vagyis a csapattárs, Fernando Alonso győzelmét. A villanyfényes versenyen a Renault brazil pilótája a 13. körben nagy sebességgel a gumifalnak ütközött, így bejött a pályára a biztonsági autó.






​
Mivel a spanyol világbajnok ekkor már túl volt egy bokszkiálláson, komoly előnyre tett szert a riválisokkal szemben, akiknek csak ezután volt lehetőségük kimenni a bokszba. Alonso akkor az élre állt, majd végül nyerni is tudott, hónapok elteltével elképzelhető, hogy veszélybe kerül a győzelem. Többen azt sejtik, hogy a Renault-tól nemrég elküldött Piquet árult el valamit a balesetről, a sértődött pilóta ugyanis egy levélben részletesen beszámolt az istállónál eltöltött időről. Ki tudja, lehet, hogy az összejátszásról is kikotyogott valamit, bár az FIA egyelőre azt sem erősítette meg, hogy nyomozás folyik az ügyben.


----------



## Szt_Gyuri (2009 Szeptember 2)

Az F1-ben az is igaz lehet ami másutt elképzelhetetlen. Túl sok pénz mozoghat a háttériparban.
Láttam "olaszban" legális seregély lövö versenyt még a 70-es évekven és érdekes módon a rotté ( 25 lövési lehetőség - 1 hibával) 24.-k kimaradt lövése hozta a legtöbb pénzt a versenyzőnek - egy hátúlról a nézők közül magyarul elhangzott "KIHAGYOD" beszólás utáni hibázás és a 25. lövésre teljesített 24 lelőtt madár után ( kb egy 1/2 szgk. árát) és itt nem is fogadtak nagyon az "urak"


----------



## Don Norberto (2009 Szeptember 6)

Alonso-t csak nem bántani. Különben balhé lesz.
Nem volt semmi szándékos dolog benne. És ő sose csalna, tudom. Amúgy aki csalt szándékosan az a ferrari és Shumi lefizette, hogy csak ő nyerjen és senki más.
Nah de ezt inkább hadjuk. 

*Fernando Alonso a bajnok és ő a legjobb Forma 1-es pilóta a világon !!* Rajtam kivül ))


----------



## sonnenkinder (2009 Szeptember 7)

Valószínűleg tényleg Alonso az egyik legjobb F1 pilóta a világon... Meg Vettel...Meg Rosberg... De hol van bármelyikük is Sennához képest????


----------



## szüfrazsett (2009 Szeptember 8)

Kábé 5 éve rajongok a "cirkuszért", azóta megszállott Kimi-drukkerré váltam. Holott egy csomóan szidják. Sztem jól vezet, óriási az a hidegvér, amivel uralkodik magán - egészen a dobogón kapott pezsgőig, ugyebár -, de úgy hallottam, jövőre abbahagyja. Ti mit tudtok erről?


----------



## MagnatX (2009 Szeptember 10)

Kimi tényleg jó pilóta. Nagy tehetség.
Csak az a baj, hogy nem foglalkozik az egésszel hanem tesz rá magasról.


----------



## Halcolm (2009 Szeptember 11)

Nagyon örülök annak, hogy egy kis csapat ilyen jól szerepelt az előző nagydíjon. Végre a Force India is pontokat szerzett, de milyen értékes pontokat. Nem csak a nagy csapatoké az F1.


----------



## Don Norberto (2009 Szeptember 13)

Az szép volt  Azért a mai nagydíjon se voltak rosszak


----------



## MagnatX (2009 Szeptember 13)

A mai futamra sokáig emlékezni fogunk, Emberek!
Adrian Sutil-ra és Liuzzi-ra nagyon büszke vagyok.


----------



## BigMc (2009 Szeptember 13)

A mai futam nekem is tetszett. Hajrá Brawn Gp!


----------



## Don Norberto (2009 Szeptember 14)

Na és az milyen volt mikor a Toyotások egymással csatáztak ?? 
Nekem is tetszett a futam. Meg a kedvenc pályám az olasz pálya , mert nincs sok kanyar benne. Nekem való pálya a Monzai


----------



## Runtyi (2009 Szeptember 14)

MagnatX írta:


> Kimi tényleg jó pilóta. Nagy tehetség.
> Csak az a baj, hogy nem foglalkozik az egésszel hanem tesz rá magasról.


 
Kimi szerintem is nagyon jó pilóta, de az furcsa benne, hogy olyan hideg tud lenni, történjen bármi is, semmi érzelmet nem mutat az arca. Ebből sokmindenkinek az jön le, hogy magasról tesz rá. 
Pedig lehet, nem.


----------



## Runtyi (2009 Szeptember 14)

Nekem idén nagyon bejön a Brawn csapat. Hajrá, hajrá!


----------



## Zerosource (2009 Szeptember 14)

Hajrá Button ! Megérdemelné már ő is, hogy világbajnok legyen


----------



## Snooker (2009 Szeptember 14)

Hát idén már a Brown-okat nem nagyon fogják szerintem megszorítani.
Hajrá Kimi!


----------



## Don Norberto (2009 Szeptember 15)

Button is megérdemelné, hogy világbajnok legyen de Barrichello is megérdemelné  Hajrá Rubens Barrichello !! Brazil testvérem


----------



## Corra31 (2009 Szeptember 16)

*Schumi*

Sziasztok,

en a palyafutasa elejetol nagy Michael Schumacher rajongo vagyok Orulnek ha talalnek kozottetek is hasonloan "megszallott" emberkeket, eszmecsere  celjabol


----------



## 133 (2009 Szeptember 19)

Lesz még renault a F1-ben?


----------



## Don Norberto (2009 Szeptember 21)

Ezt, hogy érted ? Biztos lesz, de az nem biztos, hogy a topon lesznek


----------



## homofaber (2009 Szeptember 21)

Úgy néz ki megúszta a Renault (két évre felfüggesztett a kizárása).
De ez az F1 versenyszabályzat is elvetemült dolog a safety carral meg a tankolásokkal...
Miért nem lehet a lassú körözés után mesterségesen helyreállítani a versenypozíciókat?


----------



## benchmade (2009 Szeptember 22)

Renault kivonul a F1-ből szvsz.


----------



## Sir Loftung (2009 Szeptember 23)

*renault*

Hiába nézte el a FIA a csalást, az istálló időt kért, amikor jövőjéről kérdezték. Állítólag Alain Prost lenne az új főnök, de nem tagadja, a helyzet nagyon bizonytalan.


----------



## csattila66 (2009 Szeptember 25)

*Kimi vagy Alonso?*

_Hi!
Szeretném, ha Kimi maradna a Ferrarinál, mert szerintem a legjobb pilóta a legjobb autóban üljön. Csak jöjjön már össze valami!
Szép napot!


----------



## csattila66 (2009 Szeptember 25)

Ha Alonso munkát keres akkor lehet Kiminek mennie kell


----------



## csattila66 (2009 Szeptember 25)

Szerintem Buttonnak, ha így folytatja, nem lesz elég az előnye!


----------



## csattila66 (2009 Szeptember 25)

Briattore nélkül a Renault.... hmmmm!


----------



## folxi (2009 Szeptember 25)

sonnenkinder írta:


> Valószínűleg tényleg Alonso az egyik legjobb F1 pilóta a világon... Meg Vettel...Meg Rosberg... De hol van bármelyikük is Sennához képest????



Bocsika, de szerintem ez nem annyira jó összehasonlítás, mert nagyon másak a gépek is meg a körülmények is. Természetesen Senna a saját korszaka királya volt


----------



## Don Norberto (2009 Szeptember 26)

Mondtam én, hogy Alonso nem csinált semmi rosszat.
Hiába nekem mindig igazam van


----------



## folxi (2009 Szeptember 26)

Mitszóltok az edzéshez ???????????


----------



## todika (2009 Szeptember 27)

Ezek a 26, meg akárhány másodperces leintések.... Ilyenkor miért nem tudnak arra a fél percre sárga zászlóval integetni? Vagy akkor intsék le végleg


----------



## todika (2009 Szeptember 27)

Ja, azt elfelejtettem, hogy örülök Hami pole-jának  Remélem jövőre Kimi lesz a csapattársa


----------



## todika (2009 Szeptember 27)

folxi írta:


> Bocsika, de szerintem ez nem annyira jó összehasonlítás, mert nagyon másak a gépek is meg a körülmények is. Természetesen Senna a saját korszaka királya volt



Ezzel én is egyet értek. Miatta szerelmesedtem bele az F1-be, cirka 6-7 évesen


----------



## gzsbl (2009 Szeptember 30)

Az én párom is rajong a F1-ért nincs olyan futam amit ne nézne meg a tv-ben. Élőben sajnos még nem volt rá mód.


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Október 1)

Alonso a Ferrarihoz szerzôdött! Nem fogunk unatkozni jövôre, szerintem Alonso nem fogja majd Massát segíteni, hiába kérik majd rá!


----------



## ktms (2009 Október 1)

remélem azért Raikkönen sem hagyja abba...


----------



## icelady (2009 Október 3)

Noci87 írta:


> Alonso a Ferrarihoz szerzôdött! Nem fogunk unatkozni jövôre, szerintem Alonso nem fogja majd Massát segíteni, hiába kérik majd rá!


Sziasztok,szánalmas a Ferka ahogy Kimivel elbánt-nem ezt érdemelte.Annyira haragszom az olaszokra, hogy még a Fiatomat is eladom.Mindegy, Kimi bárhová megy megyek vele - remélem a Mc Larenhoz szerződik és lealázza az egész bagázst.Ami meg a kis Massát illeti,felkészülhet rá Schumival együtt(Schumi is nagyon szorgalmazta Alo szerződtetését),hogy őt meg Alo fogja csapaton belül porrá alázni.Nem vagyok senki ellen,de mindenki megkapja amit megérdemel - a Ferka várhatott volna még 1 évet Aloval,miért kellett Kimit igy meneszteni mintha 1 hatodrendű pilóta lenne-felháboritó és nem korrekt.Kimi remélem nem hagyja el a F1-et és lesz lehetősége megmutatni a vörösöknek,hogy mire képes és kit dobtak el-rajta nem fog múlni.


----------



## broafka08 (2009 Október 4)

Én is kiváncsi leszek Kimi hová megy. Egyébként biztosan megoldotta valahogy a Ferrari, hogy ne vegye zokon a távozást... Massa meg lehet megint "másodhegedűs", mert Fernandó széles arca mellé más nem hiszem, hogy a plakátokra fér majd. De ez az én magánvéleményem.
Még annyi, hogy remélem Kimi bárhová is megy, jobban fog hajtani és nem lazáskodja el az 2010-es bajnokságot is... és drukkolok neki!


----------



## gabixyz (2009 Október 4)

A Japán nagydíjat Vettel nyerte meg. és így még van esélye a világbajnoki cím megszerzésére.


----------



## Zolka71 (2009 Október 8)

A Ferrarit most sok pilótával össze fogják hozni még...

"A spanyol Diario AS ennek elég vad dologgal állt elő: a lap arról ír, hogy a jelenleg sérült, de 2010-ben már biztosan versenyző Felipe Massa csak egy évig lesz Alonso csapattársa, ugyanis 2011-ben Robert Kubicára cserélik majd, aki tudomásuk szerint csak egy, átmeneti évre írt alá a Renault-hoz."

Ezt eddig "kacsának" nevezik, de majd meglátjuk...


----------



## zsuzsatakács (2009 Október 11)

Sziasztok! Bajban vagyok!!!!! Kimit imádom és a Ferrari a mindenem ..... áááááá most mi lesz.........A "kis"Massa mindig másodpilóta lesz szerintem, ő egy kedves fickó, akit lehet szeretni, de nekem ő mindig második marad.... Alonso ? ? ? hááát, ha beül a Ferrariba, akkor reméljük mindent kihoz majd belőle..... De azért hajrá KIMI.....


----------



## zsuzsatakács (2009 Október 11)

todika írta:


> Ja, azt elfelejtettem, hogy örülök Hami pole-jának  Remélem jövőre Kimi lesz a csapattársa



Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeem!!!!!!!!!!
Ugye neeeeeeeeeeem!!!!!!!!!!! 
KIMI ugye neeeeeem!!!!


----------



## szkubi (2009 Október 12)

én nem szerettem annyira a ferrarit, az egyetlen csapat ami különösebben érdekelt a Renault volt, még a régi csapat, a mostani már egy rakás valami, viszont Alonso az jó pilóta, kíváncsi vagyok mit kezd a ferrarinál


----------



## szucsi87 (2009 Október 12)

Kubica+Alonso, az szép párosítás lenne a Ferrarinál...


----------



## Don Norberto (2009 Október 12)

Biztos , jó lesz a következő év. Szerintem ha jó Ferrarit dobnak össze, akkor Alonso-nak nagyon sok esélye van rá, hogy újból világbajnok legyen. 


De most még szerintem ezt a évet még meg kéne várni. Ki lesz a világbajnok ?
Button vagy Barrichello ? Button-nak van rá nagyobb esélye, de még minden megtörténhet


----------



## Don Norberto (2009 Október 12)

Amúgy én hallotam olyat, hogy Kimi átakar menni Rally-snak. 
Nem tudom mennyire, igaz ez a hír vagy nem. De az tény , hogy már láttuk őt Rally-s kocsiba ülni. Múltkor borult is egy akkorát  
Aztán kiszállt és tovább sétált vagy, hogy volt  Annyira érdekes figura


----------



## icelady (2009 Október 13)

szkubi írta:


> én nem szerettem annyira a ferrarit, az egyetlen csapat ami különösebben érdekelt a Renault volt, még a régi csapat, a mostani már egy rakás valami, viszont Alonso az jó pilóta, kíváncsi vagyok mit kezd a ferrarinál


Sziasztok,picit olvasgattam és erre szeretnék reagálni:Alonso tényleg jó pilóta,de ha a kocsi egy nagy rakás vas akkor Ő sem tud vele mit kezdeni.Az igaz,én Kimi drukker vagyok-de Ő sem rossz pilóta(maga Alo nyilatkozta anno hogy Kimit tekinti a legnagyobb ellenfelének)és szegénykém végig kinlódta a szezont,hát tavaly meg ugye a kis Massa lett a sztár Schumi által-merthogy neki Massa jobban bejött a mentalitásával és elkezdte Kimit fúrni.Remélem Kimi marad és megy a merkához és az kihozza belőle a "versenyállatot"vissza vágva a ferkának.Igy legyen!Szép napot kivánok minden egyes F1 rajongónak-győzzön a jobbik


----------



## Regedey Gyula (2009 Október 13)

Alonsonak nem fog ízleni, hogy nem lesz hivatalosan kinyilvánítva első számú pilótának. Ugyanez volt a baja a McLaren-nél is. Katasztrófa is lett a vége számunkra.

Nagy tehetségnek tartom Fernando-t, de egy kis alázat nem ártana neki sem.


----------



## Zsu* (2009 Október 13)

Én jelenleg az idei évre koncentrálok, és nagyon-nagyon szurkolok elsősorban Vettelnek. Bár ő tuti lesz még világbajnok!!! De azért most is jó lenne! 
De ha ő nem lehet, akkor inkább Barrichello legyen, mint Button, mert már nagyon régóta kijárna neki. És hát Senna óta nem volt brazil vb. (Bár számomra Massa a 2008-as év vb-je)
Forza Ferrari


----------



## Lyna53 (2009 Október 13)

Mivel Massa az idén már nem versenyezhet, majd jövőre....
Most a Baricello lehetne a soros VB, mert annyira akar és most jó a feneke alatt a "talicska" is. Button nem szimpi, Vettel még nem egyenletes, de nagy jövő áll elötte, és nagyon kellemes meglepi lenne, ha nyerne, igazi gyöngyszem (jó ránézni is)


----------



## zsuzsatakács (2009 Október 13)

szucsi87 írta:


> Kubica+Alonso, az szép párosítás lenne a Ferrarinál...


 Az szerintem tény, hogy ilyen nem lehet, mert Massa helye be van betonozva, tehát Massa+........


----------



## zsuzsatakács (2009 Október 13)

Zsu* írta:


> Én jelenleg az idei évre koncentrálok, és nagyon-nagyon szurkolok elsősorban Vettelnek. Bár ő tuti lesz még világbajnok!!! De azért most is jó lenne!
> De ha ő nem lehet, akkor inkább Barrichello legyen, mint Button, mert már nagyon régóta kijárna neki. És hát Senna óta nem volt brazil vb. (Bár számomra Massa a 2008-as év vb-je)
> Forza Ferrari



Olvasgattam a gondolatokat az idei évadról és az idei bajnokról.... Nekem is szimpi Vettel, de még nem érett meg a csúcsra, jó pilóta és nagy tehetség, de még kell, hogy fejlődjön és nehogy egy esetleges korai bajnoki cím rosszat tegyen vele. Barrichello szerintem is, aki küzd és akar, és ő aki igazán megérdemli majd, Buttonról nekem az a véleményem hogy vele csak úgy történnek a dolgok, Barrichello küzd érte....De a szívem akkor is piros....


----------



## zsuzsatakács (2009 Október 13)

Regedey Gyula írta:


> Alonsonak nem fog ízleni, hogy nem lesz hivatalosan kinyilvánítva első számú pilótának. Ugyanez volt a baja a McLaren-nél is. Katasztrófa is lett a vége számunkra.
> 
> Nagy tehetségnek tartom Fernando-t, de egy kis alázat nem ártana neki sem.



Szerintem Alonso a tipikus példája annak, amikor a korai sikert valaki nem jól dolgozza fel. Alonso egy nagyszerű pilóta, ez vitathatatlan. Fiatal volt, amikor a nagy Öreget űzte és győzött, aztán véleményem szerint ezt nem sikerült neki jól elhelyezni magában, ezért azt mondjuk nincs benne alázat. Ma már érettebb és tapasztaltabb, szerintem jó helye lesz a Ferrarinál és hamar kiderül, hogy ki lesz az első pilóta, mert ezt az eredmények fogják eldönteni. Reméljük Massa 100% állapotban jön vissza és egészséges küzdelem lesz az övék.


----------



## Bettsy90 (2009 Október 14)

Én abban bízom, hogy Button nem lesz bajnok, Barrichello-nak már tényleg járna egy vb cím. Ugyanakkor nagyon-nagyon remélem, hogy jövőre Massa lesz a bajnok, mert már Ő is megérdemelné - bár én is őt tekintem a tavalyi bajnoknak. Én is remélem, hogy jól ki fognak jönni Alonso-val, bár amennyire nem kedveltem Raikkönnent az elején, mára annyira megkedveltem, így egy kicsit sajnálom, hogy elmegy (bárhova, főleg ha a McLaren-hez). Abszolút Ferrari párti vagyok: ha a McLaren-hez megy nem tudom mi lesz itt, habár Hamilton apja szeretné, ha Kovalainen maradna, mert ő gyengébb kvalitású, mint a fia. Ez milyen már?


----------



## Don Norberto (2009 Október 14)

Bettsy90 írta:


> Én abban bízom, hogy Button nem lesz bajnok, Barrichello-nak már tényleg járna egy vb cím. Ugyanakkor nagyon-nagyon remélem, hogy jövőre Massa lesz a bajnok, mert már Ő is megérdemelné - bár én is őt tekintem a tavalyi bajnoknak. Én is remélem, hogy jól ki fognak jönni Alonso-val, bár amennyire nem kedveltem Raikkönnent az elején, mára annyira megkedveltem, így egy kicsit sajnálom, hogy elmegy (bárhova, főleg ha a McLaren-hez). Abszolút Ferrari párti vagyok: ha a McLaren-hez megy nem tudom mi lesz itt, habár Hamilton apja szeretné, ha Kovalainen maradna, mert ő gyengébb kvalitású, mint a fia. Ez milyen már?



Barrichello-nak tényleg járna vb cím és jobban megérdemelné mint Button. Már csak azért is amiért Sumi mellett el kellett szenvednie azt, hogy csak második lehetett.

Lássátok milyen a Hamilton család ? Nem hiába utálom őket.
Aki szereti Hamiltont az nem normális  Ő tipikusan az a pilóta aki csak a saját érdekéből versenyzik , és ki ha ő nem 
Annyira elvan szállva magától a kis csicska, hogy bekéne már neki egyett verni 
Kérdem én  Ha ő a legjobb mint ahogy állítja magáról , akkor hol volt ebbe az évbe ??  Kis csicska ............... 
De hadjuk sztem 
____________________________________________

*HAJRÁ RUBENS BARRICHELLO !!!*! MEG KELL NYERNED EZT A VB CÍMET


----------



## mazzic (2009 Október 14)

zsuzsatakács írta:


> Szerintem Alonso a tipikus példája annak, amikor a korai sikert valaki nem jól dolgozza fel. Alonso egy nagyszerű pilóta, ez vitathatatlan. Fiatal volt, amikor a nagy Öreget űzte és győzött, aztán véleményem szerint ezt nem sikerült neki jól elhelyezni magában, ezért azt mondjuk nincs benne alázat. Ma már érettebb és tapasztaltabb, szerintem jó helye lesz a Ferrarinál és hamar kiderül, hogy ki lesz az első pilóta, mert ezt az eredmények fogják eldönteni. Reméljük Massa 100% állapotban jön vissza és egészséges küzdelem lesz az övék.




Szerintem pont a McLarennél eltöltött idő alatt nőtt fel Fernando, és ébredt rá, hogy nem ő sz...ta a spanyolviaszt. De túllépett rajta, és tavaly futamgyőzelmek bizonyították hogy ha ráállítják az autót, akkor lehet esélye. A Nelsinhos esetet most nem értem ide. De visszatérve, lesz még Alonso világbajnok.


----------



## zsuzsatakács (2009 Október 18)

Üdv Mindenkinek! Button lett a világbajnok! Gratulálok neki, nagyon sajnálom Rubenst.


----------



## derina (2009 Október 19)

mazzic írta:


> Szerintem pont a McLarennél eltöltött idő alatt nőtt fel Fernando, és ébredt rá, hogy nem ő sz...ta a spanyolviaszt. De túllépett rajta, és tavaly futamgyőzelmek bizonyították hogy ha ráállítják az autót, akkor lehet esélye. A Nelsinhos esetet most nem értem ide. De visszatérve, lesz még Alonso világbajnok.



Nagyon kíváncsi vagyok én is, hogy mit fog alkotni a Ferrarinál, bár szerintem rettentő furcsa lesz a piros autóban látni. Talán végre olyan gépet tesznek a feneke alá, ami megy is, mert eddig amikor ez sikerült, akkor nem volt másnak esélye. Nekem belopta magát a szívembe, amikor az ugymont "kis renault-tal" elkalapálta a nagy ferrariban ülő nagy öreget. Az volt az egyik legizgalmasabb f1-es évad


----------



## zsuzsatakács (2009 Október 19)

derina írta:


> Nagyon kíváncsi vagyok én is, hogy mit fog alkotni a Ferrarinál, bár szerintem rettentő furcsa lesz a piros autóban látni. Talán végre olyan gépet tesznek a feneke alá, ami megy is, mert eddig amikor ez sikerült, akkor nem volt másnak esélye. Nekem belopta magát a szívembe, amikor az ugymont "kis renault-tal" elkalapálta a nagy ferrariban ülő nagy öreget. Az volt az egyik legizgalmasabb f1-es évad


----------



## Agavé (2009 Október 19)

Button nagyon jót futott ebben az idényben, bár én is inkább Alonso rajongó vagyok.


----------



## d.anica (2009 Október 19)

Valaki magyarázza már meg nekem, hogy Alonsónak miért mindig az az autó kell, amiben Raikkönen ül?! Először a McLaren, most meg a Ferrari! Remélem, Kiminek sikerül olyan csapatot találni és választani, amelyik jövőre igazán ütőképes lesz!


----------



## breferi (2009 Október 20)

Alonso jövőre a Ferrariban nagy esélyel világbajnok lesz. Már az idén is látszott, hogy ezzel a gyenge Renault-val is a középmezőny elején volt.
És ami az idei évet illeti gratulálok Buttonnak és a Brawn GP-nek. Fantasztikus volt amit újoncként véghez vittek.


----------



## icelady (2009 Október 20)

*reagálás*



breferi írta:


> Alonso jövőre a Ferrariban nagy esélyel világbajnok lesz. Már az idén is látszott, hogy ezzel a gyenge Renault-val is a középmezőny elején volt.
> És ami az idei évet illeti gratulálok Buttonnak és a Brawn GP-nek. Fantasztikus volt amit újoncként véghez vittek.


:99:Sziasztok,én jobban szerettem volna,hogyha Barichello nyeri a VB-t mert benne több az alázat(Schumi mellett megtanulta-nem nagyképű).Ami Alot illeti majd meglátjuk akkor mi lesz,amikor a kis Massa elkezd vele kakaskodni(mert ugyebár neki már kijár egy VB a Ferraritól)nna azt majd megnézem meg azt is hogyan fogja a surlódásokat kezelni a ferka-jó kis csatározásnak nézünk elébe!Alo nem az a jámbor emberke mint ahogy azt most mutatja,meglátjuk.Szerintem Massa személyében méltó ellenfelére talál,egymást fogják a falra kenniFélreértés ne essék nem vagyok Massa drukker-nekem csak KIMI,bárhová megy csak neki drukkolok.


----------



## icelady (2009 Október 20)

d.anica írta:


> Valaki magyarázza már meg nekem, hogy Alonsónak miért mindig az az autó kell, amiben Raikkönen ül?! Először a McLaren, most meg a Ferrari! Remélem, Kiminek sikerül olyan csapatot találni és választani, amelyik jövőre igazán ütőképes lesz!


Még VB idejében jelentette ki Alonso:"a legnagyobb ellenfélnek Kimit tartom"nem Schumit,hanem Kimit!!!!!Nna, remélem a jövő év beigazolja ezt a valamikori mondatot.


----------



## mazzic (2009 Október 20)

Én még arra is kíváncsi vagyok, hogy az új csapatok mit fognak alkotni jövőre.


----------



## rolandmoricz78 (2009 Október 21)

Sziasztok. Üdv mindenkinek. Nem tudjátok régi 80-90-es évekbeli futamokat hol lehet találni a neten?


----------



## HubiFCB (2009 Október 22)

Nekem lenne ötletem: www.torrentz.com - ezen az oldalon simán találhatsz, bár nem tudom hogy ismered-e a torrent letöltést...


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Október 23)

Jean Todtot választották meg a Nemzetközi Automobil-szövetség új elnökének.
Gratulálok Neki!


----------



## folxi (2009 Október 27)

derina írta:


> Nagyon kíváncsi vagyok én is, hogy mit fog alkotni a Ferrarinál, bár szerintem rettentő furcsa lesz a piros autóban látni. Talán végre olyan gépet tesznek a feneke alá, ami megy is, mert eddig amikor ez sikerült, akkor nem volt másnak esélye. Nekem belopta magát a szívembe, amikor az ugymont "kis renault-tal" elkalapálta a nagy ferrariban ülő nagy öreget. Az volt az egyik legizgalmasabb f1-es évad



Szerintem szegény Alonso megint rossz lóra tett. Sajnos a ferrari mostanság csak a nevébol él. Megbuktatta az én kedvencemet is Rait


----------



## bgatti (2009 Október 28)

nekem is a Raikkönen a kedvencem
de azért a ferrari az csak ferrari...egy rossz évük volt eddig jövőre megint megtalálják magukat......most hogy kimit elüldözték...:Svonzza szegény a szerencsétlenséget


----------



## bakker0704 (2009 Október 29)

Nekem Alonso a kedvencem, bár nem tudom mit várhatunk tőle majd a Ferrariban! Nagyon reménykedem végre egy sikeres szezonban!


----------



## Konria (2009 November 1)

Vége a 2009-es szezonnak 
Márciusig megint hiányom lesz, de remélem a jővő év is legalább ennyire fordulatos lesz mint az idei, csak a Ferrari lesz a világbajnok


----------



## csabix1 (2009 November 2)

Jovore visszaall minden a regi kerekvagasba. A nagycsapatok ismet a toppon lesznek majd, es a McLaren mostani formajat nezve szerintem Hamilton lesz a vilagnajnok


----------



## afca (2009 November 4)

*Forma-1: A Toyota kiszáll!*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, november 4
A világ legnagyobb autógyáraként ismert Toyota azonnali hatállyal kiszáll a Forma-1-ből. 


 ...
Foto: SITA/AP


<!-- JavaScript tag: 50837 --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript> // <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=50837&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>'); // ]]> </SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=50837&ord=32850193" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>​A 2002-ben érkezett - ám egyetlen futamgyőzelmet sem arató - istálló szerdán azzal indokolta bejelentését, hogy fennállásának legveszteségesebb évét zárta az idén, és jövőre sem várható jelentős javulás. 
Az idén a német Timo Glockot, az olasz Jarno Trullit és a vasárnapi zárófutamon a japán Kobajasi Kamuit csatasorba állító - a konstruktőrök között csak az ötödik helyen végzett - Toyota döntése nyomán jövőre már egyetlen japán csapat sem lesz az autósport királykategóriájában, miután a Honda tavaly decemberben távozott. 
Az általános japán "exodus" korábbi fejezeteként hétfőn a Bridgestone, a világbajnoki sorozat egyetlen gumiszállítója közölte: a 2010-es szezon után nincs tovább. A Toyota tulajdonában álló Fudzsi-pálya jövő évtől már nem ad otthont F1-es futamoknak. A Subaru, a Suzuki és a Mitsubishi a ralitól, a Kawasaki pedig a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokságtól köszönt el idén. 
MTI/para


----------



## afca (2009 November 4)

*Räikkönen túl drága a Brawnnak*


<!-- /#content-header -->2009, november 4 
Még nincs istállója 2010-re Kimi Räikkönennek: Ross Brawn, a Brawn GP csapatfőnöke szerint a finn túlságosan sokba kerülne nekik. 


 Méghogy én?
Foto: SITA/AP


<!-- JavaScript tag: 50837 --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript> // <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=50837&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>'); // ]]> </SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=50837&ord=73606407" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT>​Räikkönen helyét a Ferrarinál jövőre a spanyol Fernando Alonso foglalja el, így a 30 éves pilóta egyelőre hoppon maradt. Amikor az Auto Motor und Sport című német szaklap arról kérdezte Brawnt, alkalmazná-e a "jégembernek" becézett versenyzőt, azt mondta: "túl drága". 
A 2007-ben világbajnok Räikkönen korábban azt hangsúlyozta, csak olyan istállóhoz szegődik el, amelynél képes futamgyőzelmeket szerezni. Amennyiben ez nem sikerül, akkor lehet, inkább kihagy egy évet. 
A Brawn GP az idén Jenson Button révén a pilótáknál és a csapatversenyben - Rubens Barrichellóval - is diadalmaskodott. Egyelőre Button helye tűnik biztosnak, a másik ülésre a német Nico Rosberg esélyes. 
MTI/para 
http://www.parameter.sk/rovat/sport/2009/11/04/raikkonen-tul-draga-brawnnak


----------



## katona06 (2009 November 4)

A jövő évi Formula1-es idényt Alonso fogja nyerni a ferrári a toppon van,volt,és lesz is!


----------



## KicsiKimike (2009 November 6)

_*Azért még várjuk meg a teszteket és utána már lehet vitatkozni...Alonso?Ugyan már! *_


----------



## KicsiKimike (2009 November 6)

_*Mondjuk nem azért,jó pilóta,de akkor sem hiszem,hogy VB lesz...Főleg nem az első évében(mármint a Ferkánál).Majdnem mindegyik pilóta jó csak hát ha az auto egy nagy rakás...IZÉ!Akkor hiába hajt,nem megy vele semmire sem. :S Na kiváncsi leszek az új csapatokra  Már várom...*_


----------



## Alexa1993 (2009 November 6)

Remélem, hogy Alonso fogja nyerni


----------



## KicsiKimike (2009 November 6)

_*De sok Alonso párti  De jó látni! *_


----------



## lampard (2009 November 7)

Akkor megtörjük az Alonso imádatot, mert én nem neki szurkolok, hanem Massának, így a szezon vége nekem elég rosszul sikerült.


----------



## Don Norberto (2009 November 9)

Semmi értelme nincs azon gondolkozni. Ki nyeri meg a következő VB-t. 
Majd ha újból rajtól a F-1 akkor érdemes ezzel foglalkozni


----------



## zsuzsatakács (2009 November 16)

A Brawn GP 2010-től Mercedes Grand Prix néven fog futni. A német motorgyár ugyanis többségi tulajdont érő, 75,1 százalékos részvénycsomagot vásárolt a 2009-es világbajnokságot megnyerő istállóban. Ross Brawn marad továbbra is a csapatvezető, az új Mercedes-Benz csapatot a Mercedes-Benz Motorsport vezetője, Norbert Haug fogja irányítani társként.
A Mercedes Grand Prix pilótáiról nem közöltek információt.


----------



## csepig (2009 November 16)

Kíváncsi leszek ki lesz jövőre a bajnok. Én nagyon örülnék ha a Ferrari újra magára találna, most is szorítottam nekik, de nem sikerült. Amúgy élmény volt nézni a kisebb csapatok szárnyalását.


----------



## Beli (2009 November 18)

Nekem a két kedvencem van most a kedvenc csapatomnál!!! Már jól kezdődik, bár Kimit azért sajnálom! Főleg, hogy ma olvastam, hogy nincs még csapata sem


----------



## d.anica (2009 November 18)

zsuzsatakács írta:


> A Brawn GP 2010-től Mercedes Grand Prix néven fog futni. A német motorgyár ugyanis többségi tulajdont érő, 75,1 százalékos részvénycsomagot vásárolt a 2009-es világbajnokságot megnyerő istállóban. Ross Brawn marad továbbra is a csapatvezető, az új Mercedes-Benz csapatot a Mercedes-Benz Motorsport vezetője, Norbert Haug fogja irányítani társként.
> A Mercedes Grand Prix pilótáiról nem közöltek információt.



Minden bizonnyal Nico Rosberg és Nick Heidfeld. Nem is rossz.


----------



## Drej (2009 November 19)

Még lehet, hogy a Brawn GP-nél fog versenyezni Kimi, folynak a tárgyalások, nem hiszem, hogy jövöre nem látnánk őt F1-es autóban...


----------



## titiviki (2009 November 20)

Néztétek multkor a F1-et kir volt.


----------



## Blasio87 (2009 November 23)

Nektek ki a kedvencetek?
Nekem Kubica! Remélem ő lesz a Mercedes meglepetése. De alázhat a Renaulttal is.


----------



## Kryx76 (2009 November 24)

Én több éve már Alonsonak szurkolok, csak ezeket a csapatváltásokat utálom.


----------



## Shift (2009 November 28)

Én is Kubicának szurkolok, de a BMW nélkül már nem lesz az igazi az egész!


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 1)

Mindenesetre jó kis versenyek lesznek jövőre is


----------



## monchouchou (2009 December 1)

Az én kedvencem is Kubica!


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 1)

Jó a Kubica,de jó kocsi kéne alá


----------



## victorvacendak (2009 December 1)

Kryx76 írta:


> Én több éve már Alonsonak szurkolok, csak ezeket a csapatváltásokat utálom.



Ha Massa veri 2010-ben, akkor láthatsz majd még egy csapatváltást :-D


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 2)

Nemszeretem Alonsot, de Hamilton mögött ő a másik legjobb pilota az F1-ben


----------



## bali12321 (2009 December 4)

Nekem régóta Alonso a nagy kedvencem, úgyhogy most már: Gyerünk Ferrari!!!


----------



## victorvacendak (2009 December 5)

Shevchenko írta:


> Nemszeretem Alonsot, de Hamilton mögött ő a másik legjobb pilota az F1-ben


Szerintem Alonso jó pilóta, de semmi extra. Bemákolt két VB címet, azóta csak hiszti, mikor a csapattársai verik. A Ferrarinak nem ő kellett volna, hanem egy fiatal, mint pl Vettel. Rá lehet építeni, mert nincsenek egyelőre primadonna allűrjei, van tehetsége és sok év áll ellőtte. Számomra nehéz lesz a Ferrariank drukkolni a spanyol miatt, de Massa-t kedvelem. 2010-ben telán nem lesz olyan pechje mint az elmúlt két évben.


----------



## Ildusxx (2009 December 6)

Nekem Hamilton a favorit. De kívácsi leszek rá, hogy Massa és Alonso között hogyan alakulnak majd az erőviszonyok...


----------



## Bandukolo (2009 December 6)

*Halli*

Nem biztos ,hogy Alonso sokat tud majd segiten a ferárinak .Gondolj bele a mostani csapatának sem tudott sokat segiteni .Miből gondolod hogy most fog?Ami pedig Massa és Alonsot illeti nos szerintem Massa már sokszor bizonyitott igy hát szerintem nem lesz nagyobb gond mi vele már hozzá szokott a világ bajnokokhoz .De remélem most nem lesz rossz szériája és számára a megfelelő célba ér habár most elég erő a mezőny .


----------



## philo222 (2009 December 6)

de milyen szupi lesz, amikor az időmérőre bepöfög majd Raikönnene a Citroennel


----------



## victorvacendak (2009 December 6)

És azt a Mercedes GP-Schumi pletykát is kísérjük figyelemmel. Az se lenne semmi!
Ha 2010-ben nem lesz ilyen szabálykiskapus előnye egy csapatnak sem, mint 2009-ben, akkor Massa ott lehet az élen.


----------



## evike22 (2009 December 9)

Ferrari a király, Schumi bár visszajönnél...


----------



## exelant (2009 December 10)

Ha idén nem tudott visszatérni, szerintem már sosem fog. Én is sajnálom, imádtam a Mestert.


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 11)

Hát remélem aki nem hsz gyüjtő azt majd érdekli, lehet én is paranoiás vagyok mint afca barátom
Akkor a hír!

*Új pontrendszer a Formula-1-ben! *




Röviden és tömören: a Motorsport Világtanács (WMSC) jóváhagyta a Formula-1-es bizottság indítványát, 2010-ben már az első tíz versenyző kaphat majd pontot a sorozatban. Ez alapjaiban jelentene változást a sportág jutalmazási rendszerében. 


Bernie Ecclestone, a Formula-1 mindenható ura vezetésével csütörtökön bizottsági ülést tartottak, amelyen a Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) elnöke, Jean Todt is részt vett. A szakmai összejövetelen egy új pontozási rendszert terjesztettek elő. 
Eszerint az első tíz pilóta kapna pontot a versenyek végeztével: a futamgyőztesnek 25, a másodiknak 20, a harmadiknak 15, a negyediknek 10 pont ütné a markát. Az ötödiktől a tizedik helyig 8-6-5-3-2-1 egységeket gyűjthetnének a versenyzők és az istállók.

S hogy miért merült fel a változtatás ötlete? Mert jövőre a mezőny kibővül, és az újonnan érkezőkkel összesen huszonhat autó szerepel majd a futamokon. Legutóbb egyébként 1995-ben voltak ennyien a sorozatban. 
A WMSC pénteken délután jóvá is hagyja a javaslatot, a pontrendszerben történő változás a 2003-as módosítás utáni legnagyobb fordulatnak számít - azóta már nem az első hat, hanem az első nyolc célba beért versenyző kapott pontot.


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 12)

A Mercedes még nem tett le Schumiról 

A menedzsment korábbi tagadása ellenére sem csitul a Michael Schumacher-láz, a Brawn GP örökébe lépett Mercedes GP-t ugyanis folyamatosan hírbe hozzák a hétszeres világbajnokkal. A legfrissebb, Németországból származó hírek szerint az autógyár támogatását élvező csapat 7 millió fontos fizetést juttatna a pilótának, aki a Williamstől igazolt Nico Rosberg márkatársa lenne. 
A Bild úgy tudja, a Mercedes eljuttatta ajánlatát a Ferrari legendájának, hivatalos állásfoglalás azonban nem született. Schumi menedzsmentje sem kommentálta az értesülést. A híresztelést erősítheti a Mercedes CEO-ja, Nick Fry is, aki kellemesen elmorfondírozott a lehetőségen, konkrétumok említése nélkül. De sejtelmesen…

„Újabb érdekes elemmel bővül a hírfolyam, bárki is jön szóba a korábbi világbajnokok közül, Michael esetleg másvalaki…” – kezdte a szakember.
Schumi visszatérése a nyár közepe óta ad témát a médiának és a sportág szerelmeseinek. Augusztusban úgy tűnt, a hétszeres világbajnok helyettesíti a Hungaroringen súlyos sérülést szenvedett Felipe Massát, de rövid időn belül kiderült, év eleji nyaksérülése nem jött tökéletesen rendbe. Sokan úgy vélik, túlságosan kockázatos lenne, ha három év szünet után ismét az F-1-ben száguldana a legenda.

„Felveheti-e a versenyt egy 40-41 éves sportoló egy 24 esztendőssel? Más sportágakban már bebizonyosodott, hogy van erre esély. Ez egy újabb érdekes szempont. Teljesen mindegy, hogy Michael Schumacherről vagy Jacques Villeneuve-ről lenne szó. Nemrég Mika Häkkinennel viccelődtem a visszatérésről” – tette hozzá Nick Fry.

Befejezésként azért egy picit konkrétabb kijelentést is tett a Mercedes vezetője. Elmondása szerint Karácsony előtt születhet döntés Rosberg társáról. De január elejére biztosan eldől a kérdés.


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 12)

F-1: ismét módosult a 2010-es naptár 

Az Abu-Dzabi Nagydíj szervezőinek kérésére a Nemzetközi Automobil-szövetség ismét módosította a Formula-1-es világbajnokság jövő évi műsorát. A brazíliai futam előbbre került, míg a szezon ismét Abu-Dzabiban zárul. 

A 2010-ES FORMULA-1-ES MŰSOR 

MÁRCIUS 14.	BAHREINI NAGYDÍJ (SZAHÍR)
MÁRCIUS 28.	AUSZTRÁL NAGYDÍJ (MELBOURNE)
ÁPRILIS 4.	MALAJZIAI NAGYDÍJ (SZEPANG)
ÁPRILIS 18.	KÍNAI NAGYDÍJ (SANGHAJ)
MÁJUS 9.	SPANYOL NAGYDÍJ (BARCELONA)
MÁJUS 16.	MONACÓI NAGYDÍJ (MONTE-CARLO)
MÁJUS 30.	TÖRÖK NAGYDÍJ (ISZTAMBUL)
JÚNIUS 13.	KANADAI NAGYDÍJ (MONTREAL)
JÚNIUS 27.	EURÓPA NAGYDÍJ (VALENCIA)
JÚLIUS 11.	BRIT NAGYDÍJ (SILVERSTONE)
JÚLIUS 25.	NÉMET NAGYDÍJ _(HOCKENHEIM)
AUGUSZTUS 1.	MAGYAR NAGYDÍJ (HUNGARORING)
AUGUSZTUS 29.	BELGA NAGYDÍJ (SPA)
SZEPTEMBER 12.	OLASZ NAGYDÍJ (MONZA)
SZEPTEMBER 26.	SZINGAPÚRI NAGYDÍJ (SZINGAPÚR)
OKTÓBER 10.	JAPÁN NAGYDÍJ (SZUZUKA)
OKTÓBER 24.	DÉL-KOREAI NAGYDÍJ (JEONGAM)
NOVEMBER 7.	BRAZIL NAGYDÍJ (INTERLAGOS)
NOVEMBER 14.	ABU-DZABI NAGYDÍJ (YAS MARINA)


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 12)

*Szóban megegyezett Schumi és a Mercedes! *

Szenzációs hír látott napvilágot szombaton Németországban. Nagyon közel áll Michael Schumacher ahhoz, hogy 40 esztendősen a Brawn GP helyére lépő Mercedes GP pilótája legyen - állítja a Bild. A német bulvárlap tudni véli, a felek szóban már megállapodtak a 2010-es szezonra szóló szerződésről, csak a hétszeres világbajnok aláírása hiányzik a hivatalos bejelentés megtételéhez. 

Schumacher állítólag jelenleg azon dolgozik, hogy felbontsa a Ferrarinál betöltött tanácsadói állását, így minden akadály elhárulhat olyannyira várt, azonban mindeddig valószínűtlennek tűnt visszatérése elől. 
„Az aláírás már csak formalitás – jegyezte meg a Bildnek nyilatkozó magát megnevezni nem kívánó bennfentes, majd így folytatta. – Michael felkészült, remek fizikai állapotban érzi magát, a legutóbbi felmérő tesztjei tökéletesen sikerültek. Alig várja, hogy újra autóba ülhessen, főleg azért, mert újra Ross Brawnnal dolgozhat egy csapatban." 
Schumi visszatérése a nyár közepe óta ad témát a médiának és a sportág szerelmeseinek. Augusztusban úgy tűnt, a hétszeres világbajnok helyettesíti a Hungaroringen súlyos sérülést szenvedett Felipe Massát, de rövid időn belül kiderült, év eleji nyaksérülése nem jött tökéletesen rendbe. 
„Ami késik, nem múlik" – gondolhatják a rajongók, akik, ha hisznek a Bild értesülésének már most dörzsölhetik tenyerüket, pedig a száguldó cirkusz csak március közepén indul útjára.


----------



## casper444 (2009 December 13)

Ez érdekes hír... ha valóban így alakul, nagyon sokan fognak örülni az biztos...
Jónak ígérkezik ez a 2010es F1-es év. Új szabályok, zsír új csapatok, pilóták dögivel...  
Schumi neve szinte egybeforrt a Ferrariéval, picit nehéz elképzelni Merciben, de azt hiszem meg tudnánk majd szokni


----------



## Don Norberto (2009 December 14)

Kurvára semmi értelme nem lenne ha visszatérne. 
Ő már nyeri soha nem tud. Annak az időnek már vége.


----------



## Krissz1 (2009 December 14)

sziasztok 
remélem Alonso és a Ferrari nyerő páros lesz


----------



## victorvacendak (2009 December 15)

Mondjuk az, hogy MS tud-e nyerni, nagyban függ az autótól. Ha értelmes MErcedes kerül alá, akkor miért ne tudna nyerni? A Race Of Championsban verte pl Button-t is. Nem felejtett el vezetni, és kellően motívált. Csak az oluyanoknak lesz tudathasadásuk, mint én, akik Ferrari/MS szurkolók voltak. Azt hiszem akkor én Massa/MS szurkoló leszek, hogy maradjon némi piros is bennem...:-D


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 15)

Zöld utat kapott Schumi a Ferraritól 

A német lapokat és a szaksajtót napok óta Michael Schumacher visszatérése foglalkoztatja, a hétszeres világbajnok pilótát állítólag a Brawn istállót felvásárló Mercedes csábítja. Luca di Montezemolo, a Ferrari elnöke üdvözölte a hírt, elmondta, ha esetleg eljön az idő, akkor békében válnak el az őket tanácsadói szerepkörben segítő némettől. A regnáló világbajnok Jenson Button már nem volt ilyen szívélyes, szerinte Schumi azt az imázst kockáztathatja, amelyet évek során verejtékes munkával felépített. 

A Ferrarinál és McLarennél is téma Michael Schumacher visszatérése. A maranellóiak elnöke, Luca di Montezemolo egy újságírói kérdésre válaszolva elárulta, ők biztosan nem gördítenek akadályt Schumi visszatérése elé. 

A januárban 41. születésnapját ünneplő legenda 2006 óta dolgozott tanácsadóként a Ferrarinál, s szóban már megállapodott a foyltatásról, feladatköre kibővülne, utazó nagykövet lenne, valamint az utcai járgányok egyik tesztsofőrje. A Scuderia úgy áll az ügyhöz hozzá, ha a német valóban elfogadná egy másik csapat ajánlatát, a szóbeli egyezség automatikusan érvényét vesztené. 

Jenson Button, a Brawntól a McLarenhez szerződött aktuális világbajnok örülne is, meg nem is a comebacknek: 

"Nem vitás, hogy a Formula-1 számára ez óriási dobás, de abban már nem vagyok olyan biztos, hogy Schumachernek is. A hírnevét is kockára tenné, ha visszatérne a száguldó cirkusz világába. Mindenesetre örülnék, minden idők egyik legjobbja ellen is szeretném bizonyítani, hogy nincs nálam jobb versenyző."


----------



## Don Norberto (2009 December 15)

Michael Schumacher azért nem tud nyerni  Mert ott van Alonso aki elverte 2-szer is ) Szal ennyit erről  Az ,hogy mostanába nem tudod nyerni Alonso az azért volt mert szar volt a kocsi. Remélem a következő idénybe normális verdát raknak alá, amivel világbajnok lesz ismét


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 15)

Don Norberto írta:


> Michael Schumacher azért nem tud nyerni  Mert ott van Alonso aki elverte 2-szer is ) Szal ennyit erről  Az ,hogy mostanába nem tudod nyerni Alonso az azért volt mert szar volt a kocsi. Remélem a következő idénybe normális verdát raknak alá, amivel világbajnok lesz ismét


 
Ne felejtsd el ott van Hamilton is aki meg Alonsot verte meg 3 év alatt 3 szor pontban erröl meg ennyit\\m/


----------



## sverkos (2009 December 15)

Most nem azért, hogy szívózzak, de Alonsot jobb pilótának tartom, mint a Hamiltont... (persze szubjektíven) Hamiltont az arrogáns viselkedésével ki nem állhatom  Jó... azért tény, hogy jól vezet, de a favorit akkor is Kubica! Ha a Renault jó autót tesz alá akkor 2010-ben vele is kell számolni! Schumachernél meg erősen az az érzésem, mint a Lance Armstrong-gal. Ő is visszajött a köztudatba, de a végső elszámolásba nem tudottbeleszólni. (csak a hírverés és a szponzorok miatt kell a sportágba?)


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 15)

Hamilton arogáns hááááááááát, ez nemigaz, az összes forumba csak azt olvasom hogy *Alonso* mindig is *arrogáns* volt, és azt képzelte magáról, hogy ő szarta a spanyolviaszt ami tökéletesen igaz rá.
Ráadásul egy rohadt csaló ugyhogy hiába lesz akár 10 szer világbajnok ö már lejáratta magát sok embernél.
Nelsinho édesapja, a háromszoros bajnok az _AS_-nek korábban azt állította, hogy Alonso is be volt avatva a tervekbe. "Tudott ő mindenről. Aki a tizenötödik helyről indul, az nem fog keveset tankolni az autójába, mert azzal legfeljebb három-négy autót tud megelőzni a rajtnál, aztán visszaesik oda, ahol előtte volt. Az ilyen stratégiának semmi értelme."
Alonso ezek után egy nagy 0 bármit is csinál innentöl.


----------



## sverkos (2009 December 15)

Shevchenko írta:


> Hamilton arogáns hááááááááát, ez nemigaz, az összes forumba csak azt olvasom hogy *Alonso* mindig is *arrogáns* volt, és azt képzelte magáról, hogy ő szarta a spanyolviaszt ami tökéletesen igaz rá.
> Ráadásul egy rohadt csaló ugyhogy hiába lesz akár 10 szer világbajnok ö már lejáratta magát sok embernél.
> Nelsinho édesapja, a háromszoros bajnok az _AS_-nek korábban azt állította, hogy Alonso is be volt avatva a tervekbe. "Tudott ő mindenről. Aki a tizenötödik helyről indul, az nem fog keveset tankolni az autójába, mert azzal legfeljebb három-négy autót tud megelőzni a rajtnál, aztán visszaesik oda, ahol előtte volt. Az ilyen stratégiának semmi értelme."
> Alonso ezek után egy nagy 0 bármit is csinál innentöl.



Alonsonak nagy az arca és beképzelt (sztem is arrogáns, de Hamilton viszont nagyon ) ezt mind látni... Ezért nem szeretem egyiket sem. Schumacher is csalt, Alonso is... egy kutya  Ezért nálam Kubica nyerő pláne azóta amióta a Hungaroringen volt szerencsém a lengyelekkel végig izgulni egy versenyt. Felejthetetlen... Raikkönenről mit tudni? nálam a legutolsó hír, hogy rallyzni megy egy évre... ez mennyire igaz?


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 15)

Kimi Räikkönen generálja a nézőket

A Ferrari finn világbajnoka, Kimi Räikkönen azzal, hogy Citroen junior rali-csapatához szerződött, hatalmas tömegeket mozgat meg. 
Bajban lehetnek azok a nézők akik élőben szeretnék látni Raikkönen wrc-s bemutatkozását az Arctic Rallyn, a médiaérdeklődés miatt megteltek a szállodák Rovaniemi közelében. 
A pletykák szerint Robert Kubica (Renault F1) és Heikki Kovalainen (Lotus F1) is menni szeretne.
"Soha nem volt még ekkora érdeklõdés a verseny ezen szakaszában." -nyilatkozta az Arctic Rally marketing igazgatója, Heikki Poranen. "Ha 200 riporter érkezik a világból és mindannyian lefoglalnak egy szobát, akkor oda kell adnunk az összeset."
Poranen nem kerülhette el, hogy véleményt nyilvánítson Kimi teljesítményérõl, de szépen hárított. "Elõször szeretném látni, mire megy a pénteki elsõ három szakaszon, utána én is szívesen állást foglalok. Senkit sem szabad idõ elõtt megítélni."
Poranen azt nem tudta megerõsíteni, hogy más F1-es sztárok is részt vesznek futamukon. "Korábban olvasható volt, hogy Kubica szívesen kipróbálná magát a versenyen, de vajon van a Renault-nak van havas ralira való autója?"
Ha beigazolódnak a híresztelések, akkor akár egy féltucat F1-es pilóta is rajthoz állhat január végén Rovaniemiben, Raikkönen mellett Kubica és Kovalainen is érdkelõdik, de a versenyen már korábban rajthoz álltak is feltûnhetnek, ne lepõdjünk meg. ha a nevezési listán találkozunk Mikka Hakkinen, Mika Salo, JJ Lehto vagy Keke Rosberg nevével.


----------



## digo01 (2009 December 17)

Soha nem tudtam végignézni egy versenyt sem.Több tucatnyi körön keresztül köröznek körbe körbe.Engem nem köt le.


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 17)

digo01 írta:


> Soha nem tudtam végignézni egy versenyt sem.Több tucatnyi körön keresztül köröznek körbe körbe.Engem nem köt le.


 
Akkor minek irkálsz ide hsz gyüjtő barátom


----------



## Don Norberto (2009 December 17)

Shevchenko írta:


> Ne felejtsd el ott van Hamilton is aki meg Alonsot verte meg 3 év alatt 3 szor pontban erröl meg ennyit\\m/




Hamilton az egy kis senki. És miért tudta ?? Gondolkozz már el rajta.
Alonsonak jó volt a verdája ?? Kurvára nem. Akkor ?? Mégis, hogy nyerjen ??


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 17)

Don Norberto írta:


> Hamilton az egy kis senki. És miért tudta ?? Gondolkozz már el rajta.
> Alonsonak jó volt a verdája ?? Kurvára nem. Akkor ?? Mégis, hogy nyerjen ??


 
Válaszok:

Hamilton az egy kis senki - Akkor minek irkálsz rólla,ha egy senki

És miért tudta ? - Azért mert jó pilóta, ugyanis rossz pilota meggyőzödésem nem nyer VB címet.

Alonsonak jó volt a verdája? - Igen, ugyanis egyforma autóba versenyeztek a mercinél és akkor is megverte.

Hozzáteszem a 2 versenyző nem a szivemcsücske, de amúgy nemfogok vitatkozni hsz gyüjtökkel


----------



## Don Norberto (2009 December 18)

Drága barátom amikor a mercinél volt , ott csaltak. Alonsot el akarták tűnttetni. Nem vagyok meggyőződve arról, hogy nem e rosszabb volt a kocsija. Ahogy Hamilton oda került , rögtön mindenki nyalta a picsáját. Emlékszek arra is, hogy a Hamilton kölök apja, meg ő maga is. letámadta a Merci főnékét. Szal ők egy köcsögök, mindig azok is lesznek.

Amúgy ha annyira izé vagy. Adjál egy aútót és legyőzöm az egész forma 1-es bandát  Simán szarrá vernék mindenkit  
Ha nem hiszed el, fizesd le , hogy indulhassak. Aztán meglátnád, hogy mi lenne  hehe


----------



## nagyz0901 (2009 December 18)

digo01 írta:


> Soha nem tudtam végignézni egy versenyt sem.Több tucatnyi körön keresztül köröznek körbe körbe.Engem nem köt le.



így van néha tud unalmas lenni de ez az idei évadra nem volt elmondható! Szerencsére. nem úgy maikor mindig Schumacher nyert!


----------



## nagyz0901 (2009 December 18)

Don Norberto írta:


> Nem vagyok meggyőződve arról, hogy nem e rosszabb volt a kocsija.



az az igazság, hogy lehet hogy így volt! de szerintem nem volt/lesz ez egyedi eset.


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 18)

Don Norberto írta:


> Drága barátom amikor a mercinél volt , ott csaltak. Alonsot el akarták tűnttetni. Nem vagyok meggyőződve arról, hogy nem e rosszabb volt a kocsija. Ahogy Hamilton oda került , rögtön mindenki nyalta a picsáját. Emlékszek arra is, hogy a Hamilton kölök apja, meg ő maga is. letámadta a Merci főnékét. Szal ők egy köcsögök, mindig azok is lesznek.
> 
> Amúgy ha annyira izé vagy. Adjál egy aútót és legyőzöm az egész forma 1-es bandát  Simán szarrá vernék mindenkit
> Ha nem hiszed el, fizesd le , hogy indulhassak. Aztán meglátnád, hogy mi lenne  hehe


 

Alonsó is benne volt a lopásba a mercinél ahogyan most is a direkt balesetnél.
Alonsó egy retkes büdös csaló, ugyhogy erröl ennyit.
Sajnos aki sportba csal hogy elörebb jusson az nállam elvan temetve.:!::grin:


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 20)

Ferrari: Schumacher visszatér az F-1-be! 

Luca di Montezemolo, a Ferrari elnöke pénteki nyilatkozatában szinte biztosra vette, hogy korábbi pilótájuk, Michael Schumacher visszatér a Formula-1-es világbajnoki sorozatba, mégpedig a Mercedes versenyzőjeként. 

„Felhívott és elmondta, hogy nagyon, nagyon nagy az esélye annak, hogy jövőre a Mercedes versenyzője lesz" – árulta el az autosport.com kérdésére az elöljáró. 

„Mindenesetre még nem vehetjük készpénznek szereplését, de pénteken reggel így fogalmazott nekem" – tette hozzá az elnök, majd a Ferrari hivatalos oldalán a következő mondatokkal folytatta: 

„Az igazi Schumacher, akit én ismerek mindig a Ferrari családjával marad, de van egy rá tökéletesen hasonlító „ikertestvére", aki a Mercedesszel való visszatérésről álmodik." 

„Ezt a személyiségét nem ismerem, de nyilvánvaló, mi nem tudunk számára lehetőséget biztosítani. Két fiatal pilótánk, Felipe Massa és Fernando Alonso már bevetésre készen várja a 2010-es esztendőt." 

Schumi visszatérése a nyár közepe óta ad témát a médiának és a sportág szerelmeseinek. Augusztusban úgy tűnt, a hétszeres világbajnok helyettesíti a Hungaroringen súlyos sérülést szenvedett Felipe Massát, de rövid időn belül kiderült, év eleji nyaksérülése nem jött tökéletesen rendbe.


----------



## kozmarobi (2009 December 20)

Én személy szerint nem örülök Schumi visszatérésének. Elismerem nagy tehetség de nem tartom zseninek mint Jim Clark vagy Senna. Sokszor volt szerencséje is meghát a ferrári lobbiról ne is beszéljünk. De a 7 vb cím mögött kemény munkája van neki. Szerintem a csúcson kell abbahagyni és innen már csak lefele fog vezetni neki az út.


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 20)

kozmarobi írta:


> Én személy szerint nem örülök Schumi visszatérésének. Elismerem nagy tehetség de nem tartom zseninek mint Jim Clark vagy Senna. Sokszor volt szerencséje is meghát a ferrári lobbiról ne is beszéljünk. De a 7 vb cím mögött kemény munkája van neki. Szerintem a csúcson kell abbahagyni és innen már csak lefele fog vezetni neki az út.


 

Elismerem nagy tehetség? Tehetségeket nem 40 évesen fedezik fel 7 VB cimmel hsz gyűjtő bartom


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 23)

*Schumi: Harcban leszünk a vb-címért! *








http://sporthirado.hu/kepgaleria.php?galeriaid=0
A sporttörténelem egyik legnagyobb visszatérésének lehetünk tanúi jövőre: újra Formula-1-es pilóta lesz a hétszeres világbajnok Michael Schumacher! A Bild német napilap kedd este közölte, hogy a 40 éves legenda egy éves, hét millió eurós szerződést írt alá a Mercedes GP angliai központjában. A brit közszolgálati médium, a BBC is így tudta, az istálló szerda dél körül jelentette be hivatalosan Schumi szerződtetését. 
Michael Schumacher egy hónapos tárgyalás után írta alá új, egy idényre szóló kontraktusát a Mercedesnél a csapat angliai központjában, Brackley-ben - értesült a Bild. A BBC hozzáteszi, teljesítményétől függhet majd, hosszabbítanak-e vele. 
Schumi ezzel hatalmas örömöt okozott szülőhazájában, színnémet csapatban versenyez, Mercedesben, s a honfitárs Nico Rosberg lesz a társa. Nem mellesleg együtt dolgozhat a Benetton és Ferrari korábbi sikerkovácsával, a csapatfőnök Ross Brawnnal, aki mindahét címénél "mentora" volt. 
Nyolcvan nap múlva, március közepén ismét GP-n láthatjuk az Ezüst Nyilak versenyautójában a sztárt, aki januárban kezdheti meg a teszteléseket. 
Schumi visszatérése a nyár közepe óta adott témát a médiának és a sportág szerelmeseinek. Augusztusban úgy tűnt, ő helyettesítheti a Hungaroringen súlyos sérülést szenvedett Felipe Massát a Ferrarinál, de rövid időn belül kiderült, év eleji nyaksérülése nem jött tökéletesen rendbe. 
Hasonlóan szenzációs comebackre 1982 óta nem volt példa az F-1-ben, akkor Niki Lauda két év szünet után mondott igent a McLarennek, s nem is adta alább a világbajnoki címnél, 1984-ben, 33 évesen megnyerte a sorozatot. Vajon képes lehet erre Schumacher? 
Minden idők legidősebb világbajnoka az argentin Juan Manuel Fangio, aki a száguldó cirkusz hőskorában 46 esztendősen szerezte meg ötödik trófeáját, mielőtt visszavonult volna. 
SCHUMI: HARCBAN LESZÜNK A VB-CÍMÉRT!

A Mercedes szakmailag és emberileg is egy új, nagyszerű kihívást jelent számomra. Új fejezet nyílik autóversenyzői pályafutásomban, nagyon várom, hogy együtt dolgozhassak régi barátommal, Ross Brawnnal, és a régi társakkal azokból az időkből, amikor még a Mercedes junior programjában vettem részt. Meg vagyok győződve arról, hogy harcban leszünk a világbajnoki címért, már nagyon visszavágyom a versenypályára. Részemről ezzel a kötelékkel zárul be a kör, hiszen köszönettel tartozom a Mercedesnek, hogy oly sok éven át támogatott ifjú versenyzőként, remélem, valamit törlesztek a számlámból."


----------



## neo1988 (2009 December 23)

Nah, ezt vártam 2006 óta végre újra láthatom. Bár kár h nem Ferrariban:S


----------



## neo1988 (2009 December 23)

Nah, ezt vártam 2006 óta végre újra láthatom. Bár kár h nem Ferrariban:S


----------



## hondacivic0 (2009 December 27)

A versenynek jót tesz , hogy visszatér Schumacher. Most már lesz annyi vb címre esélyes pilóta , hogy lassan Dunát lehet velük rekeszteni. A technika majd szelektál közöttük.


----------



## konyveslajos (2009 December 31)

Elsőre nekem is az volt a véleményem, hogy miért kell most visszatérnie... De átgondoltam. Azt hittem, hogy majd jönnek az új, hozzá hasonló tehetségek. De sajnos ez nem így történt. Remélem megkavarja ezt az állóvizet.


----------



## bartalm (2010 Január 1)

Lehet, hogy Schumi visszatért, de Kimi viszont hiányozni fog


----------



## Petrezsel (2010 Január 2)

nem tudom ki hogy van vele, de nekem nem nagyon hianyzot Schumacher az F1-ben, remelem egy-ket verseny utan rajonnek hogy mar semmi keresnivaloja az F1-ben


----------



## Palyika (2010 Január 4)

Feleségemtől kaptam egy nagyon szép Ferrearis pólót. Örültem neki, meg nem is. Ugyanis a fő ellenlábas fog beülni a szép piros autóba. Ráadásul Schumi is visszatér! Amióta a pályán van, neki szurkolok.
Bár a póló nagyon tetszik, de nem tudom viseljem -e. Persze feleségemet sem akarom megbántani. Hogy lehet ezt megbántás nélkül kezelni?


----------



## Palyika (2010 Január 4)

Harcban bizony!


----------



## rolandmoricz78 (2010 Január 4)

A fiataloknak égő lesz ha Schumi megveri őket. Aztán ez igaz forditva is, kiváncsi leszek.


----------



## Shevchenko (2010 Január 5)

Spanyol veteránt igazolhat a Sauber 

Svájci lapértesülések szerint Pedro de la Rosa lesz a Sauber másik pilótája a japán Kobajasi Kamui mellett. A Blick úgy tudja, a 38 éves versenyző már tárgyalásban áll a BMW-Sauber örökébe lépő istállóval.


----------



## Aztazeget (2010 Január 6)

rolandmoricz78 írta:


> A fiataloknak égő lesz ha Schumi megveri őket. Aztán ez igaz forditva is, kiváncsi leszek.



Szerintem Sumi nem bír veszíteni. Vagyis ha nem lesz elől és nem bír előzéssel előre jutni, majd kilöki a pályáról az előtte levőket.


----------



## Shevchenko (2010 Január 6)

Feloldozták a csalónak hitt Briatorét !


Pert nyert Flavio Briatore az őt élete végéig minden Formula-1-es tevékenységtől eltiltó Nemzetközi Automobil-szövetség ellen (FIA). A Renault egykori csapatvezetője emellett 15 ezer eurós kárpótlásban részesül a párizsi bíróság döntésének értelmében. 

A korábbi csapatfőnök ügyében kedden döntést hoztak, és kimondták, az FIA jogtalanul tiltotta el mindennemű F-1-es tevékenységtől, sőt 15 ezer kártérítést is megítéltek a javára. Briatore még az ítélethirdetés előtt állt a mikrofonok elé.

„Hiszek benne, hogy a bíróság igazságot szolgáltat, és nem jár sikerrel az FIA, amely velem akarja elvitetni az egész balhét.”

A Renault-botrány annak kapcsán robbant ki, hogy Nelsinho Piquet, a csapat brazil pilótája felsőbb utasításra nekivezette versenyautóját a betonfalnak, így juttatva előnyhöz társát, Fernando Alonsót, aki így futamgyőztes lett a 2008-as Szingapúri Nagydíjon. 

Hivatalos: Boullier a renault csapatfőnöke 
A Renault hivatalosan is megerősítette, hogy Eric Boullier veszi át (a Flavio Briatore távozása után kinevezett) Bob Bell helyét a csapatvezetői székben. A francia gárda hatalmas fejlesztésekbe kezdett, hogy mielőbb visszatérhessen a mezőny élére a Forma-1-ben.


----------



## spiral (2010 Január 8)

Hamiltonnak megint nagy a szája, azt nyilatkozta, hogy 2007-ben lealázta Alonsót. Nem vagyok Alonso fan, Kiminek szurkolok, de remélem jövőre Alonso elveri a nagyszájút!


----------



## Kisati40 (2010 Január 8)

Hamiltont többen utálják, mint amennyien szeretik. Túlságosan nagyképű!


----------



## Kisati40 (2010 Január 8)

Nem tudom, hogy Ti mit gondoltok erről, de remélem a Palikot és társait lecserélik. Én inkább másik adón nézem az F1-t !!


----------



## simonvilmos (2010 Január 9)

rolandmoricz78 írta:


> A fiataloknak égő lesz ha Schumi megveri őket. Aztán ez igaz forditva is, kiváncsi leszek.




Szerintem, minél több tehetséges versenyző lesz a pályán, annál érdekesebb lesz a verseny. Több szabályzat megváltozik, a pontozás is, több kocsi lesz, több futam...érdekes F1 évnek nézünk elébe...


----------



## simonvilmos (2010 Január 9)

bartalm írta:


> Lehet, hogy Schumi visszatért, de Kimi viszont hiányozni fog



Kimi nagyon jó volt, csak kiakadt a Ferrari képtelenségétől 2009ben....Ja, és talán a Villeneuve is visszajön...a pálya biztos ott lesz...


----------



## simonvilmos (2010 Január 9)

Don Norberto írta:


> Hamilton az egy kis senki. És miért tudta ?? Gondolkozz már el rajta.
> Alonsonak jó volt a verdája ?? Kurvára nem. Akkor ?? Mégis, hogy nyerjen ??



Ne hari, én se vagyok Hamilton párti, de, azért a senkiből nem lesz vbgyőztes, akármilyen autóba teszed is bele...a tehetség az kell.
Győzzön a jobb.....s, nekünk, nézőknek legyen érdekes a verseny...


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Január 9)

Palyika írta:


> Feleségemtől kaptam egy nagyon szép Ferrearis pólót. Örültem neki, meg nem is. Ugyanis a fő ellenlábas fog beülni a szép piros autóba. Ráadásul Schumi is visszatér! Amióta a pályán van, neki szurkolok.
> Bár a póló nagyon tetszik, de nem tudom viseljem -e. Persze feleségemet sem akarom megbántani. Hogy lehet ezt megbántás nélkül kezelni?


 
*Szívemből beszélsz*. Mindig Schumachernek szurkoltam, Alonsot nem szerettem soha, de kitartottam volna a Ferrari mellett, mert az álmom mindig egy t&ucirc;zpiros autó volt...:grin: Schumit azért jobban szeretem, megyek vele a Mercedeshez, aztán majd meglátom!:grin: Ha már ô nem lesz a F1-ben, akkor Vettelnek fogok szurkolni, tehetségesnek tartom a srácot!


----------



## icelady (2010 Január 9)

Szép 0napocskát,erre jártam- hát benéztem ide isJaaj a Kimóca nagyon fog nekem is hiányozni a F1ből.Követem majd WRC -t is és én is Vettelnek fogok szurkolni(szimpatikus gyerek).Nagyon kiváncsi vagyok a párosokra,hogyan fognak boldogulni egymással Alo-Massa,Hami-Button,no és persze a nagy öreg Schumi a negyven évével(nem szeretem,de nagyon kiváncsi vagyok)meglátjuk


----------



## klaucica03 (2010 Január 10)

Kisati40 írta:


> Nem tudom, hogy Ti mit gondoltok erről, de remélem a Palikot és társait lecserélik. Én inkább másik adón nézem az F1-t !!


 
most nem értem hogy miért mondod hiszen nagyon jó kommentátorok, Én is többet tudok mint ők, mi szoktuk kijavítani őket és több technikai tudás szorult belém mint beléjül, pedig én lány vagyok és még életembe nem vezettem versenyautót! a humorukról ne is beszéljünk!!!


----------



## klaucica03 (2010 Január 10)

szóval tényleg ők valóak abba a székbe! mert a közvetítés így magyar!!


----------



## Shevchenko (2010 Január 11)

Kisati40 írta:


> Hamiltont többen utálják, mint amennyien szeretik. Túlságosan nagyképű!


 

Te meg tulságosan hsz gyüjtő vagy


*Button: Még mindig éhes vagyok a sikerre *

http://sporthirado.hu/kepgaleria.php?galeriaid=0 

Jenson Button nem hiszi, hogy bármilyen hátrányt szenvedne Lewis Hamiltonnal szemben csapaton belül, és egyre biztosabb benne, hogy ők ketten fantasztikus dolgokat érnek el a 2010-es Formula-1-es szezonban. Michael Schumacherre vetélytársként tekint, de szerinte a német visszatérése egyértelműen jót tesz a sportágnak. 

2008 világbajnokát, Lewis Hamiltont már egészen kiskorában szárnyai alá vette a McLaren, Button azonban nehezen tudja elképzelni, hogy ez bármilyen befolyással lesz a csapaton belüli erőviszonyokra.

„Nem hiszem, hogy Lewis előnyt élvezne velem szemben. Természetesen én még csak ismerkedem a csapattal, időbe telik, amíg teljesen összeszokunk, de ezen nincs semmi csodálkoznivaló” – nyilatkozta Button a Reuters hírügynökségnek.

„Tisztában vagyok a saját képességeimmel, és az sem altat el, hogy én vagyok a világbajnoki címvédő. Ha maradtam volna előző csapatomnál, nem kizárt, hogy óhatatlanul is elkényelmesedem, de most ismét bizonyítanom kell. Éhes vagyok a sikerre, de nincs bennem semmi görcsösség, ami jó párosítás.”

A brit pilóta pozitívan értékeli Michael Schumacher visszatérését, de nem érti teljesen, mi motiválta a döntésben.

„Fantasztikus a sportnak, ezen belül is az F-1-nek, hogy egy sokszoros világbajnokot hétről hétre újra láthatunk versenyezni, de bevallom, nem igazán értem, milyen szándék vezérelte a döntés meghozatalakor. De mindegy is, alig várom, hogy a versenypályán találkozzunk” – mondta Button újságírói kérdésre válaszolva. 


*„Schumi semmit sem felejtett el" *

http://sporthirado.hu/kepgaleria.php?galeriaid=0 

Az idő vasfoga egyáltalán nem látszik Michael Schumacheren, biztosan jól szerepel majd a 61. Formula-1-es világbajnokság futamain. Még az sem hátráltathatja, hogy három szezont kihagyott, ez idő alatt pedig alaposan átalakult a száguldó cirkusz világa. Így vélekedik a Brawnból Mercedes GP-vé alakult csapat technikai igazgatója, a hétszeres világbajnokkal már számos felejthetetlen sikert elérő Ross Brawn. 
<!--/* Style Definitions */p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal{mso-style-parent:"";margin:0cm;margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";}@page Section1{size:612.0pt 792.0pt;margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt;mso-header-margin:35.4pt;mso-footer-margin:35.4pt;mso-paper-source:0;}div.Section1{page:Section1;}-->A német legenda január 3-án ünnepelte 41. születésnapját, vagyis messze a legtapasztaltabb résztvevője lesz idei sorozatnak. Sokan attól tartanak, tudása megkopott a 2006-os visszavonulás óta, de régi-új főnöke úgy véli, nincs mitől félteni a zsenit. Ross Brawn nem a levegőbe beszél, hiszen hosszú távra, 3 szezonra igazolta le Schumit.

„Nincs kétségem: biztos, hogy még rendelkezik a szükséges tehetséggel és tudással. Ebből villantott fel a Bajnokok Versenyén és néhány gokartos eseményen” – mondta a Mercedes GP főnöke.

Schumi visszatérése hatalmas eseményt jelent az F-1-ben, igaz nem mindenki örül annak, hogy a Mercedesben kezdi újra pályafutását. A Ferrari szurkolói ugyanis remélték, erre a maranellói csapat tűzpiros kocsijában kerülhet sor, de csalatkozniuk kellett. De Ross Brawnt ez nem foglalkoztatja, igaz maga is átélt hasonlót, a 2006-os idény után távozott az olasz istállótól…

„Nincs abszolút mérce, de ugyanazok kerülnének a közelébe, akik az F-1-ben is nyernek – tette hozzá Brawn. - Sokat mondó azoknak a versenyzőknek a névsora, akiket legyőzött Schumi a pályafutása során. Azt is tapasztalhattuk, mennyire elszánt, ha a versenyzésről van szó. Visszatértek az érzései, amikor a nyáron szóba került, hogy ismét szerepelhetne a Ferrarinál. Nemrég pedig magam is rákérdeztem a vágyaira, ő pedig azt mondta, készen áll a visszatérésre!”


----------



## klaucica03 (2010 Január 12)

Shevchenko<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1865038", true); </SCRIPT> *Mindig az az erősebb, aki nem tombol, hanem mosolyog.:wink:* 
ez akkor azt jelenti hogy Kimi a legerősebb, Schumi meg gyenge???


----------



## klaucica03 (2010 Január 12)

jóóó..nem mintha szeretném Surmóhert, de azér.... nem is tudom....


----------



## p_niki (2010 Január 13)

Nekem Kimi a kedvencem, és nagyon sajnálom hogy már nincs az F1-ben, de azért még nézni fogom, de így biztos a ralit is követni fogom.
Hát érdekes év lesz az F1-ben, nagyon kíváncsi vagyok mire képesek a világbajnokok és a fiatal kihívók. Én személy szerint Vettelnek fogok szurkolni idén.


----------



## SydB (2010 Január 14)

nico rosberg, a jövő világbajnoka..


----------



## laccoo (2010 Január 15)

Ne nézzetek bolondnak, de én Toro Rosso rajongó vagyok. Kicsi csapat, de tudnak küzdeni.Én ezt szeretem.


----------



## laccoo (2010 Január 15)

Azt mondjuk sajnálom, hogy Vettel átigazolt a Nagytesóhoz, de ez van.


----------



## laccoo (2010 Január 15)

Sumitól nem volt szép a Mercedeshez menni.Bezzeg a Ferrari hívta:Jaj fáj a nyakem.Nesze neked hűség.


----------



## laccoo (2010 Január 15)

Niko Rosberg tényleg jó lesz, csak még nagyon fiatalka, de előtte a jövő-


----------



## Rencsyke (2010 Január 15)

Szerintem is jó lesz Rosberg mert van tehetsége+fiatal


----------



## Shevchenko (2010 Január 16)

*Lewis nem bánja, hogy JB a csapattárs! *



Félthetné betonbiztosnak tűnő helyét a csapaton belüli hierarchiában, de úgy tűnik, Lewis Hamilton sokat tanult a 2007-es szezonban történt kínos esetekből. A jelenlegi mezőny egyik legjobb versenyzője ugyanis állítja, nem tart attól, hogy ismét regnáló világbajnok lesz a társa a McLarennél. Sőt! Nagyon várja már, hogy együtt dolgozhasson Jenson Butonnal a wokingi istálló sikereiért. 


Még jól emlékezhetünk rá, micsoda darázsfészek volt a McLaren a 2007-es szezonban, amikor a Renault-val két világbajnoki címet szerző Fernando Alonso és az akkor újoncnak számító Lewis Hamilton hajtott a csapatért. A spanyol ász rendkívül nehezen viselte, hogy a tejfelesszájú brit élvezte a vezetés, elsősorban Ron Dennis bizalmát. Alonso számos alkalommal kifakadt, hogy nem kapja meg a diadala miatt járó tiszteletet, majd az év végén vissza is ment a franciákhoz.

Az idő azonban megszépíti az emlékeket, Hamilton állítja, csak a sajtó fújta fel a viszálykodást. Úgy véli, erre most nem lesz esély, mindent megtesz azért, hogy zökkenőmentes legyen a kapcsolata a Brawn GP-től érkezett Butonnal.

„Nagyon izgatott vagyok. Tavaly hihetetlen teljesítményt nyújtott, a pályafutása is rendkívül figyelemreméltó – méltatta honfitársát a brit versenyző. – Még nem találkoztunk a szerződéskötése óta, mert egészen más helyen edzett, mint én. De hamarosan már elkezdjük a közös felkészülést. Biztos vagyok abban, hogy minden jól alakul majd kettőnk között”.

Tény, a brit álompárost sokan tartják a jelenlegi mezőny legjobb kettősének, de ne feledjük, a Brawnból Mercedes GP-vá átalakult csapat is fantasztikus pilótákat küld a csatába. A hétszeres világbajnok Michael Schumacher és a német-finn Nico Rosberg is a favoritok közé sorolandó, de a Ferrarit sem írhatjuk le. Fernando Alonso és Felipe Massa szintén bivalyerős egységet alkot. A Red Bullt sem hagyhatjuk ki a számításból, Sebastian Vettel és Mark Webber bárki életét megkeserítheti.


„Jenson rengeteg tapasztalattal rendelkezik, én is már a negyedik szezonomra készülök. Remekül kiegészíthetjük egymást, egymástól is tanulhatunk. Azt pedig mindenki sejtheti, hogy milyen sokat számít, ha két versenyző azonos célért dolgozik és egy irányba megy. Sokkal jobb, mintha széthúzás lenne a csapaton belül” – fejtegette Hamilton.

Természetesen a leendő autók tudása is sokat számít majd a futamokon, de azért a versenyzők képességei sem szorulhatnak a háttérbe.


„Button érkezése igazán pozitívan hathat a csapatra. Nagyon várom már az első tesztet, hogy mindketten elkezdhessünk dolgozni a csapat sikeréért”.


----------



## afca (2010 Január 26)

*Forma-1 - Már csak három hely kiadó*


<!-- /#content-header -->2010, január 26 - 10:35 
A várakozásoknak megfelelően hétfőn hivatalosan is bejelentette az argentin José Maria López leigazolását a Forma-1-ben idén bemutatkozó USF1 istálló. 

Miguel Mattos, a csapat szóvivője már pénteken megszellőztette, hogy a 26 éves versenyző lesz a csapat egyik pilótája. López korábban a Renault tesztpilótája volt, tavaly megnyerte a TC2000-es sorozatot Argentínában. 
Kiadó pilótaülés már csak három van az F1-ben: a Renault-nál, a Campos Metánál és a USF1-nél. 

*Az idei - részleges - pilótalista: *
_McLaren: _
Jenson Button (brit) 
Lewis Hamilton (brit) 
_Ferrari:_ 
Fernando Alonso (spanyol) 
Felipe Massa (brazil) 
_Red Bull:_ 
Sebastian Vettel (német) 
Mark Webber (ausztrál) 
_Williams:_ 
Rubens Barrichello (brazil) 
Nico Hülkenberg (német) 
_Force India:_ 
Adrian Sutil (német) 
Vitantonio Liuzzi (olasz) 
_Lotus: _
Jarno Trulli (olasz) 
Heikki Kovalainen (finn) 
_Virgin Racing:_ 
Timo Glock (német) 
Lucas di Grassi (brazil) 
_Mercedes:_ 
Nico Rosberg (német) 
Michael Schumacher (német) 
_Renault:_ 
Robert Kubica (lengyel) 
Romain Grosjean (francia)? 
Nick Heidfeld (német) ? 
_Toro Rosso:_ 
Sebastién Buemi (svájci) 
Jaime Alguersuari (spanyol) 
_Campos Meta:_ 
Bruno Senna (brazil)? 
_USF1:_ 
José María López (argentin) 
Jacques Villeneuve (kanadai) ? 
_Sauber:_ 
Kobajasi Kamui (japán) 
Pedro de la Rosa (spanyol)


----------



## azegenegylo (2010 Január 26)

Érdekes lesz ez a szezon. nem?


----------



## npanny (2010 Január 26)

azegenegylo írta:


> Érdekes lesz ez a szezon. nem?



De! Én kimondottan örülök Schumachernek!
Eddig is néztem, de így majdnem biztos vagyok hogy nézni fogom. Kiváncsi vagyok mire lesz képes.


----------



## npanny (2010 Január 26)

Plusz nekem kimondottan tetszik a Mercedes színe, plusz sokat várok tőlük.
A ferrarit is szeretem, de Alonsót nem annyira, így ott most csak Massának fogok szorítani.


----------



## npanny (2010 Január 26)

Még annyit, hogy én Shuminak, és Vettelnek szorítok elsősorban, bár van rajtuk kivül is még akit kedvelek.


----------



## csatacsiga (2010 Február 3)

Nagyon kíváncsi vagyok az idei szezonra. Új csapatok, gyönyörű autók és a Nagy Öreg is színrelép... izgalmas lesz.


----------



## skeli (2010 Február 3)

Az új szetzon szerintem rettentően sokesélyes lesz...a vén rókától a tojáshéjafenekén újoncig bárki lehet befutó...csak kezdődne már....


----------



## phoebe89 (2010 Február 3)

egyetértek... "csak kezdődne már..." 
még 38 kínkeserves nap...


----------



## Iluvatar (2010 Február 4)

Csak nehogy az legyen, ami az elmúlt évekre jellemző volt, hogy a zöld asztal mellet dőlt el sok-sok pont sorsa...


----------



## phoebe89 (2010 Február 5)

Reméljük, nem így lesz


----------



## tlp (2010 Február 5)

npanny írta:


> De! Én kimondottan örülök Schumachernek!
> Eddig is néztem, de így majdnem biztos vagyok hogy nézni fogom. Kiváncsi vagyok mire lesz képes.



Azt hiszem, hogy minden szezon elé úgy tekintünk, hogy ez most érdekes lesz. Azután sokszor csalódunk! Talán majd most...


----------



## Wolfe (2010 Február 9)

Most elég sok csapat lesz. 26 autóval, ha jól tudom, ez elég érdekes lesz, valószínű még nagyobb izgalmakkal. Én a Ferrarit érzem legerősebbnek, én nekik szurkolok, főleg Alonsonak. Szerintem így, hogy Alonso egy elég jónak tűnő autóban ül nagy esélyese a világbajnokságnak.


----------



## klaucica03 (2010 Február 18)

már bocs hogy közbe kotyogok de én úgy hallottam hogy a Campos és az USF1 társul és közösen indulnak, egy csapatként!


----------



## capitany (2010 Február 20)

sziasztok.
szeretem sőt egyenesen imádom a F1-et. 
Sajnos az idei szabály módosítások nem nagyon tetszenek nem tudom ki hogy van vele, de szerintem unalmasabb lesz a verseny. De már várom az új idényt. S kiváncsi vagyok az új csapatok mennyire tudnak beilleszkedni.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Február 23)

Mindem a Forma 1. Eddig a ferrari - schumacher páros volt nálam a nyerő. mikor sumi elment kiminek szurkoltam, de most hogy kimi is elment a ferrariból nincs kinek szurokoljak. alonsot annyira nem csípem! szerintem a ferrari felnőtt arra feladatra hogy idén versenben legyenek az 1helyen. 
Schumit nem tudom mire lesz képes, bár mellette szól hogy rutinos, ismeri a pályákat, csak nem biztos hogy elég gyors is. De azért hajrá Schumi!


----------



## btc197406 (2010 Február 23)

Valóban érdekes szezon előtt állunk (állhatunk). Már rég volt, úgy a 80-as években, amikor nem egy vagy kettő csapat fog dominálni, hanem 3-4-5 csapat is ott lesz. persze ez csak most egy megérzés, illetve a tavalyi szezon és a év eleji tesztek mondatják velem, de remélem így lesz.
MSC visszatérése már magában is pikantériát ad az idénynek, de a Red Bull, Mercedes, Ferrari, McLaren, 4 csapat 8 pilóta kemény csaták lesznek.
Remélem bejön .
Forza Ferrari!


----------



## furrier75 (2010 Február 23)

Várható volt, hogy Schumi a Mercinél visszatér!
Hiszen az Ő nevelésük.
Soha nem voltam Schumi rajongó, viszont a tudását mindig is elismertem,
és nem hiszem, hogy ez megkopott volna.
Majd meglátjuk mi lesz. Már alig várom.


----------



## btc197406 (2010 Február 26)

A várható volt kifejezés azért kicsit furcsán hangzik:
általánosságban nem volt benne a levegőben,
amikor persze nyilvánvalóvá vált, hogy a Mercedes újra "létrejött" kell neki pilóta és MSC is visszatért volna tavaly a Ferrarihoz, akkor talán erre is lehetett következtetni.
Alapjában véve úgy gondolom, ha Ferrarihoz lehett volna, MSC oda jött volna vissza, csak hát ALO már rég leszerződött így azt már nem lehetett visszacsinálni. Na nem mintha az olaszok nem jártak volna jól a spanyollal.


----------



## furrier75 (2010 Február 26)

Mivel volt közöttük egy szerződés miszerint ha a Merci füttyent Schumi ugrik.
Ezért írtam: várható volt.
A Mercinek most szüksége volt Schumi szaktudására. Új autó új csapat.
Ha nekem lett volna vele aláírt dokument, én is füttyentek, hogy S.O.S.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Március 2)

én nem hiszem hogy az Alonso Ferrari páros olyan nyerő lenne! Bár én eddig mindig a ferrarinak szurkoltam, de amióta ALO betette oda a lábát már nem fogok! Inkább a Massa mint az Alo. Amúgy sem fognak jól egymással kijönni mert Massa is hasonló Hamiltonhoz, és hát tudjuk mi lett a vége a Hamiltom-Alonso féle párharcnak!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 3)

*Megkezdődött a VISSZASZÁMLÁLÁS!*


Az idei Forma-1-es világbajnokság* március 14-én* rajtol Bahreinben.

*2010 - Bahreini Nagydíj*

Március 12. - péntek
9:00 - 11:30 - 1. szabadedzés
13:00 - 14:30 - 2. szabadedzés

Március 13. - szombat
10:00 - 11:00 - 3. szabadedzés
13:00 - 14:00 - Időmérő edzés

Március 14. - vasárnap
14:00 - 16:00 - Futam


----------



## thekilian007 (2010 Március 4)

Na, tippmix alapján. Ki nyeri az első futamot???


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Március 4)

Alonso


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Március 4)

thekilian007 írta:


> Na, tippmix alapján. Ki nyeri az első futamot???


 
Szerintem Massa, Schumi, Hamilton vagy Button 3hely.


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Március 4)

Schuminak szurkolok, de ô is elismerte, hogy az elsô futamokon nem lehetnek az élen...ha valaki úgy elhúz az elején, mint tavaly Button, az behozhatatlan elônyre tehet szert!


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Március 5)

Massának és Schuminak fogok szorítani, szép lenne Massa visszatérése egy dobogóval! 
Szép lenne mint régen Schumi - Massa a dobogón csak sajna most már vetélytársak!!!!
Barichello kihez szerződött?


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 5)

cicamica1988 írta:


> Massának és Schuminak fogok szorítani, szép lenne Massa visszatérése egy dobogóval!
> Szép lenne mint régen Schumi - Massa a dobogón csak sajna most már vetélytársak!!!!
> Barichello kihez szerződött?


 
A Villiams istálóval van szerződése.

*Off:* tudatom Veled,hogy a Kielce-MKB.Veszprém ffi kézilabda meccset a Viasat 3 közvetiti szombaton 15.50-kor.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Március 5)

TH6777 írta:


> A Villiams istálóval van szerződése.
> 
> *Off:* tudatom Veled,hogy a Kielce-MKB.Veszprém ffi kézilabda meccset a Viasat 3 közvetiti szombaton 15.50-kor.


 
kössz, tudom mert már rajta volt a www.tvmusor.hu -n. de azért köszi szépen


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 5)

*2010. március 05. 17:12*
*A FIA is vizsgálja a Mclaren hátsó szárnyát *

Na kezdődik a "cirkusz"....?

A wokingi istállót a Red Bull "jelentette fel".

"*A McLaren meghívta a Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség képviselőjét, hogy vizsgálja meg az istálló idei versenyautójának hátsó szárnyát, mivel a lehető leggyorsabban szeretné tisztázni az MP4-25 jelzésű jármű szabályosságát.*

Christian Horner, a Red Bull csapatfőnöke három napja emelt szót amiatt, hogy a McLaren idei versenyautójának hátsó szárnya esetleg szabálytalan. A wokingi istállónál bíznak abban, hogy az autóval minden rendben van, ennek tisztázására pedig péntekre meg is hívták az FIA Forma-1-es főmegbízottját, Charlie Whitingot, hogy vizsgálja meg a kifogásolt elemet. A szövetség szóvivője kijelentette: nem voltak kétségeik, de "a McLaren meghívta Charlie-t, hogy személyesen ellenőrizze a dolgot".

Martin Whitmarsh, a McLaren csapatfőnöke elismerte, hogy az ominózus szárny valóban más, "újító", de az elmúlt hónapokban már ők is többször ellenőriztették a főmegbízottal, aki *biztosította őket arról, hogy szabályos!*

*Akkor most "szárnyalhat" a McLaren?!*

*Majd az új Sefticar "terelget elől-hátul....Bár nekelljen!*


----------



## toth_zsuzsiii (2010 Március 5)

Mivel abszolút Massa-drukker vagyok, minden reményem abban van, hogy a kis brazil tarolni fog. Bár nem elhanyagolható, hogy Alonso nagyon jól megy a Ferrarival. Tehát kettőjükre voksolok.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 8)

*Liftaknájába esett Stirling Moss, súlyosan megsérült*
2010. 03. 08. 15.37 <RIGHT> 





*Beleesett saját házának liftaknájába, és súlyos sérüléseket szenvedett a hétvégén Stirling Moss, a Forma-1 élő legendája.*
A 80 éves brit sportember nem vette észre, hogy a meghibásodott felvonó a felső szinten áll, és három emeletet zuhant. A balesetben mindkét bokája, továbbá több lábcsontja is eltörött, ezenkívül a gerince is megsérült.

Moss a műtét után jól érzi magát, és már panaszkodott a kórházi reggeli mennyiségére és minőségére is. ( Na ez egy igazi sport ember)
A 16 F1-es futamon diadalmaskodott pilóta *négyszer második, háromszor pedig harmadik lett a vb-pontversenyben*, ám a világbajnoki címet nem tudta megszerezni. Egy súlyos bukás miatt - amely után hat hónapig kómában volt -, 1962-ben hagyta ott az autósport elitkategóriáját.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 9)

*F1: meglepetést okozhat a Renault? *

A Renault új főnöke, Eric Boullier állítja, hogy a csapat a teszteken egyszer sem villantotta meg a végső sebességét, és bízik benne, hogy a szezonnyitón a négy nagy közelébe érhetnek. 



<!-- eTarget ContextAd Start -->Három éve a Renault még friss kétszeres világbajnokként vághatott neki az idénynek, de 2006 óta nagyot fordult a világ: két gyenge év után tavaly egy igazán pocsék következett, a csapat a középmezőny második felébe tartozott.
<!-- MEMCACHED2 f/fn9_cikk_banner/fn9_cikk_banner_298_3168_7_0_245009_0__x__hf__x 2010-03-09 04:51:08 --><!-- gen params f/fn9_cikk_banner/fn9_cikk_banner_298_3168_7_0_245009_0__x__hf__x D 04:42:24 0.89171900 1268149344 (3168,7) --><!-- D 04:42:24 0.89173800 1268149344 (3168,7) --><!-- gen render f/fn9_cikk_banner/fn9_cikk_banner_298_3168_7_0_245009_0__x__hf__x 04:42:24 0.89176000 1268149344 (3168,7) --><!-- HIRDETES fn9_cikk_banner -->

Azóta újabb változásokon esett át az istálló: a francia gyártó 25 százalékos kisebbségi tulajdonossá vált, Robert Kubica és Vitalij Petrov személyében két új pilótát szerződtettek, a bundabotrányban kompromittálódott Flavio Briatore helyét a fiatal Eric Boullier vette át. A csapatfőnök a szezonnyitó előtt abban reménykedik, hogy az alakulat idén már felfelé indul.

"A rossz időt leszámítva jól sikerült a felkészülés. Volt néhány hiba, de ez természetes a téli teszten, egészében azonban jól ment és megbízható volt az autó. A 15-ből hat napot érintett az eső, így is sikerült a legtöbbet kihozni a lehetőségekből" - magyarázta a francia.

A főnök szerint egyébként nem állnak rosszul az idénykezdet előtt:
"Nehéz felmérni a téli tesztek eredményeit, hogy hol állunk másokhoz képest, mert nem tudjuk, ők milyen hozzáállással dolgoztak. Mi úgy döntöttünk, hogy végig jól megtankolva megyünk, mert úgy gondoltuk, hogy így ismerhetjük ki és fejleszthetjük az autót. Nyers tempó szempontjából reményeim szerint a négy nagy csapat közelében lehetünk" - utalt az esetleges meglepetésre Boullier, azt is hozzátéve, hogy a hétvégi szezonnyitóra egy nagy aerodinamikai frissítést is visznek.

"Nem könnyű célt kitűzni a hétvégére. Természetesen van egy álomeredményem, de összhangba kell hozni a valósággal. Ha mindkét autó az első tíz közé kvalifikál és ott ér célba, az nagyszerű kezdés lenne!" 




<!-- .article_body --><!-- eTarget ContextAd End -->


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 10)

17:11 
(Nemzeti Sport)

*Formula-1:* Kubica lekéste a bahreini gépet, a Ferrarit tartja esélyesnek.



​
Az Auto Motor und Sport információi szerint lekéste bahreini közvetlen járatát Robert Kubica, a Renault Formula–1-es istálló lengyel pilótája, így Firenzén, illetve Dubain keresztül kell utaznia az évad első versenyére.

<!-- .cikkhead -->A lengyel versenyző nem teljesen elégedett a Renault R30-cal, és a Ferrarit tartja esélyesnek a futamon.
„Nem tapad megfelelően az autónk, ráadásul alulkormányzott, különösen a gyors kanyarokban. A tesztek alapján nagyon erős a rendkívüli leszorítóerővel rendelkező Red Bull, de a személyes favoritom a Ferrari" – nyilatkozta.



 

 

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 10)

*Formula-1: Massa az utóbbi évek legjobb idénykezdését várja a Ferraritól*



 ​Felipe Massa, a Ferrari brazil pilótája elmondta, a téli teszteredmények alapján az utóbbi évek legjobb idénykezdését várja csapatától a Formula–1-ben*.*

<!-- .cikkhead -->„Nagyon motivált vagyok, mivel úgy érzem, nem csak a tavalyi idényhez, hanem a korábbi évekhez képest is sokkal jobban kezdjük majd a világbajnokságot. Úgy néz ki, hogy nagyszerű feltételek mellett kezdjük a szezont egy kiváló, megbízható autóval" – mondta Massa.
„Minél több pontot szeretnék szerezni. Ha nem is nyerünk Bahreinben, nagyon fontos, hogy jól kezdjük a vébét. Ezt szeretnénk elérni. Jó érzésekkel készülünk, de persze két lábbal a földön kell járnunk, mivel kemény küzdelem vár ránk. Sok jó autóval és pilótával kell versenyeznünk. A téli tesztek azonban nagyon jól sikerültek. Az autó és a csapat is versenyképes. Szerintem ez azt mutatja, hogy készen állunk a rajtra. De persze továbbra is rengeteget kell dolgoznunk a fejlődés érdekében, hogy a csúcsra juthassunk" – tette hozzá a brazil pilóta.



 

 

 

​<!-- .cikkbody -->


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 11)

*

*​ 
*F1: Alonsónak még tanulnia kell a Ferrarinál - Felipe Massa*

*Felipe Massa, a Formula-1-es Ferrari brazil pilótája azt mondta, hogy csapattársának, a spanyol Fernando Alonsónak még van mit tanulnia a csapatnál.*
<!-- .cikkhead -->„Én már nagyon régóta vagyok az istállónál, Alonso viszont nemrég jött, így még hozzá kell szoknia, meg kell tanulnia az itteni munkamenetet – nyilatkozta a Maxim magazin csütörtökön megjelenő számában. – Természetesen jó szívvel fogadtam, a kapcsolatunk kifogástalan, ám a pályán már nincs barátság, győzzön a jobb."



​ 
A dél-amerikai pilóta kitért a tavaly nyári magyar GP-n elszenvedett balesetére:

„Ha fél centiméterrel arrébb talál el az alkatrész, megvakultam volna, ha viszont egy másik irányban csúszik el a fémrepesz, olyan agyi károsodást szenvedek, amelytől elborul az elmém."




http://images.google.hu/imgres?imgu...%C3%A1lya&hl=hu&sa=N&gbv=2&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1​A 61. gyorsaságiautós-világbajnokság vasárnap a bahreini GP-vel rajtol.



​ 
http://images.google.hu/imgres?imgu...%C3%A1lya&hl=hu&sa=N&gbv=2&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1 http://dave985.blogzona.hu/files/DV548732_1000.jpghttp://dave985.blogzona.hu/files/DV548732_1000.jpghttp://images.google.hu/imgres?imgu...%C3%A1lya&hl=hu&sa=N&gbv=2&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1 http://images.google.hu/imgres?imgu...%C3%A1lya&hl=hu&sa=N&gbv=2&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1   http://dave985.blogzona.hu/files/DV548732_1000.jpg 




http://images.google.hu/imgres?imgu...q=Alonso+%C3%A9s+massa&hl=hu&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1 http://images.google.hu/imgres?imgu...%C3%A1lya&hl=hu&sa=N&gbv=2&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1 http://images.google.hu/imgres?imgu...%C3%A1lya&hl=hu&sa=N&gbv=2&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 11)

Forrás: mti

Öccse nem néz ki többet egy ötödik helynél Schumiból. Ralf szerint Michael a szokásosnál idegesebb lesz, de Nico Rosberget meg fogja előzni.



​ 
_"Szerintem Michael a szokásosnál idegesebb lesz, elvégre három év szünet után az egész világ őt fogja figyelni_ - mondta az F1-től a 2007-es szezon után elköszönt testvér. - _Úgy érzem, nagyjából az ötödik lesz, de megelőzi majd csapattársát, Nico Rosberget."_ 



 

 

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 11)

*Formula-1 versenynaptár 2010 *





<HR>
<TABLE style="HEIGHT: 498px" border=0 width=452><TBODY><TR><TD>*1.*</TD><TD>Bahreini nagydíj - Shakir</TD><TD>március 12-14.</TD></TR><TR><TD>*2.*</TD><TD>Ausztrál nagydíj - Melbourne</TD><TD>március 26-28.</TD></TR><TR><TD>*3.*</TD><TD>Maláj nagydíj - Kuala Lumpur</TD><TD>április 02-04.</TD></TR><TR><TD>*4.*</TD><TD>Kínai nagydíj - Shanghai</TD><TD>április 16-18.</TD></TR><TR><TD>*5.*</TD><TD>Spanyol nagydíj - Catalunya</TD><TD>május 07-09.</TD></TR><TR><TD>*6.*</TD><TD>Monacoi nagydíj - Monte Carlo</TD><TD>május 13-16.</TD></TR><TR><TD>*7.*</TD><TD>Török nagydíj - Isztambul</TD><TD>május 28-30.</TD></TR><TR><TD>*8.*</TD><TD>Kanadai nagydíj - Montreal</TD><TD>június 11-13.</TD></TR><TR><TD>*9.*</TD><TD>Európa nagydíj - Valencia</TD><TD>júnis 25-27.</TD></TR><TR><TD>*10.*</TD><TD>Brit nagydíj - Donington park</TD><TD>július 09-11.</TD></TR><TR><TD>*11.*</TD><TD>Német nagydíj - Hockenheim</TD><TD>július 23-25.</TD></TR><TR><TD>*12.*</TD><TD>Magyar nagydíj - Mogyoród</TD><TD>augusztus 1.</TD></TR><TR><TD>*13.*</TD><TD>Belga nagydíj - Spa Franchorchamps</TD><TD>augusztus 27-29</TD></TR><TR><TD>*14.*</TD><TD>Olasz nagydíj - Monza</TD><TD>szeptember 10-12.</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15.*</TD><TD>Szingapúri nagydíj - Szingapúr</TD><TD>szeptember 24-26.</TD></TR><TR><TD>*16.*</TD><TD>Japán nagydíj - Suzuka</TD><TD>október 01-03.</TD></TR><TR><TD>*17.*





</TD><TD>Koreai nagydíj - Korea 





</TD><TD>október 15-17. 






</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*F1 versenyzők 2010:*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 11)

Emlékeztetőül:

*Bajnokság 2009*


<TABLE style="HEIGHT: 238px" border=0 width=160><TBODY style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"><TR style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" colSpan=3>*Egyéni bajnokság*</TD></TR><TR style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">*1.*</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">J. Button</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">*95*</TD></TR><TR style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">*2.*</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">S. Vettel
</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">*84*</TD></TR><TR style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">*3.*</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">R. Barrichello</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">*77*</TD></TR><TR style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" height=21></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">
</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">
</TD></TR><TR style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" colSpan=3>*Konstruktőri vb*</TD></TR><TR style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">*1.*</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">Brawn GP
</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">*172*</TD></TR><TR style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">*2.*</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">RBR
</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">*153.5*</TD></TR><TR style="TEXT-ALIGN: left"><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">*3.*</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">Mclaren
</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">*71*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



Bocs! Lemaradt:


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 11)

*Hoppá!*

2010. március 11. 10:13


*- Webber kirúgta Briatorét*!
A Red Bull pilótája Michael Phelpsszel, Chris Paullal és Harry Kewellel került "egy csapatba"

*Lewis Hamilton után egy héttel menedzsert váltott Mark Webber is - számolt be a **száguldó cirkusz blog**. A Red Bull Racing ausztrál pilótájának ügyeit mostantól a sportmenedzselésre specializálódott Octagon ügynökség intézi.*

Webber menedzsere eddig Flavio Briatore volt, a Renault egykori csapatvezetője ellen hozott FIA-határozat (a 2008-as szingapúri álbaleset miatt kizárták valamennyi FIA-rendezésű sporteseményről) azonban akadályozta Briatorét a munkavégzésben. Az olasz menedzser első fokon pert nyert ugyan a párizsi központi kerületi bíróságon, a nemzetközi szövetség azonban megtámadta a bírósági döntést, így az továbbra is érvényben van.

(Forrás: blog.szaguldocirkusz.hu )


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 12)

*F1. Legfrisebb!*


<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=link16 vAlign=top width=368 align=left>Bahrein GP: Sutil a leggyorsabb az első szabadedzésen!</TD><TD id=j_bg1 vAlign=top width=188><TABLE style="HEIGHT: 22px" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle></TD><TD align=middle></TD><TD align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD width=2></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD id=datum vAlign=top align=left>2010. március 12. 09:30 | Szöveg: F1 Csatorna | Fotó: F1 Csatorna</TD></TR><TR><TD><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD width=5></TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_tag class=link20></TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 8px"></TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>Magyar idő szerint péntek reggel, 8 órakor kezdetét vette a száguldás, a 2010-es Formula-es szezon.</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px"></TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link12>A 2010-es évad első szabadedzésén kiváló idő fogadta a csapatokat: sütött a nap Bahjreinben, a levegő hőmérséklete 29 Celsius fok, az aszfalté 43 Celsius fok volt.

Az idei első hivatalos mért kört Heikki Kovalainen és Jarno Ttrulli teljesítette a Lotus-szal. A zöld-arany színekben pompázó Lotusok 2:05, 2:03-as időket futottak.
Az élmenők közül Lewis Hamilton tett meg elsőként mért kört: 1:57.759. Button 1:57,9-cel, Kubica 1:59,2-vel, Massa 1:58,1-gyel, Schumacher 1:58,7-tel nyitott.
Az edzés féltávjánál már szinte a teljes mezőny megtette első mért körét. Egyedül a két Virgin, a két Hispánia és Barrichello várakozott a boxban. Senna az edzés előtt azt nyilatkozta, hogy indiai csapattársát ne is várják a nézők az első tréningen, mivel az ő autójával még nem készült el a spanyol csapat. Időközben Button 1:57.068-cal átvette a vezetést csapattársától, főleg a középső szektorban futott 62.8-as részidejének köszönhetően.
Egy óra elteltével Alonso átvette a vezetést 1:56.909-ces idejével, miközben csapattársa Massa csak 1:57,3-at tudott futni.
Negyed órával a tréning vége előtt rendre javultak a köridők, az állás ekkor az alábbi volt: Alonso, Massa, Button, Sutil, Hamilton, Liuzzi, Kubica, Rosberg, Webber, Hülkenberg, Schumacher, Buemi, Vettel, Petrov, Alguersuari, de la Rosa, Kobayashi, Kovalainen, Trulli.
A Force Indiák meglepően jól teljesítettek, mi több Sutil át is vette a vezetést 1:56.696-tal, melyet egy körrel később 1:56,583-ra javított. Miközben Bruno Senna és a Hispania Racing Team megtette első hivatalos F1-es métereit a Sakhíri aszfaltcsíkon.
Míg a Lotusok 7 másodperces hátrányban autóznak az élmezőnytől (ami egyébként 106%-os eltérés), addig a Virgin első mért körét futó Glock 10 szekundumos hátrányt halmozott fel, azaz 108,5%-kal tért el az éltől.

Komolyabb incidens nem volt a másfél órás gyakorláson, kisebb-nagyobb elfékezések voltak, melyek a verseny során teli tanknál, akár komoly hátrányt is jelenthetnek.
A pénteki második szabadedzés magyar idő szerint déli 12 órakor veszi kezdetét.


<TABLE style="WIDTH: 379pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=504><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 27pt" width=36><COL style="WIDTH: 112pt" width=149><COL style="WIDTH: 106pt" width=141><COL style="WIDTH: 59pt" width=78><COL style="WIDTH: 45pt" width=60><COL style="WIDTH: 30pt" width=40><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="WIDTH: 27pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17 width=36></TD><TD style="WIDTH: 112pt" width=149>*Név*</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 106pt" width=141>*Csapat*</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 59pt" width=78>*Köridő*</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 45pt" width=60>*Eltérés*</TD><TD style="WIDTH: 30pt" width=40 align=right>*Kör*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>1.</TD><TD>Adrian Sutil</TD><TD>Force India-Mercedes</TD><TD>1:56.583</TD><TD>

</TD><TD align=right>18</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>2.</TD><TD>Fernando Alonso</TD><TD>Ferrari</TD><TD>1:56.766</TD><TD>0.183</TD><TD align=right>18</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>3.</TD><TD>Robert Kubica</TD><TD>Renault</TD><TD>1:57.041</TD><TD>0.458</TD><TD align=right>19</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>4.</TD><TD>Felipe Massa</TD><TD>Ferrari</TD><TD>1:57.055</TD><TD>0.472</TD><TD align=right>19</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>5.</TD><TD>Jenson Button</TD><TD>McLaren-Mercedes</TD><TD>1:57.068</TD><TD>0.485</TD><TD align=right>19</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>6.</TD><TD>Lewis Hamilton</TD><TD>McLaren-Mercedes</TD><TD>1:57.163</TD><TD>0.580</TD><TD align=right>19</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>7.</TD><TD>Vitantonio Liuzzi</TD><TD>Force India-Mercedes</TD><TD>1:57.194</TD><TD>0.611</TD><TD align=right>19</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>8.</TD><TD>Nico Rosberg</TD><TD>Mercedes</TD><TD>1:57.199</TD><TD>0.616</TD><TD align=right>15</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>9.</TD><TD>Mark Webber</TD><TD>Red Bull-Renault</TD><TD>1:57.255</TD><TD>0.672</TD><TD align=right>17</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>10.</TD><TD>Michael Schumacher</TD><TD>Mercedes</TD><TD>1:57.662</TD><TD>1.079</TD><TD align=right>16</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>11.</TD><TD>Jaime Alguersuari</TD><TD>Toro Rosso-Ferrari</TD><TD>1:57.722</TD><TD>1.139</TD><TD align=right>18</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>12.</TD><TD>Nico Hülkenberg</TD><TD>Williams-Cosworth</TD><TD>1:57.894</TD><TD>1.311</TD><TD align=right>20</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>13.</TD><TD>Sebastian Vettel</TD><TD>Red Bull-Renault</TD><TD>1:57.943</TD><TD>1.360</TD><TD align=right>17</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>14.</TD><TD>Sebastien Buemi</TD><TD>Toro Rosso-Ferrari</TD><TD>1:58.399</TD><TD>1.816</TD><TD align=right>13</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>15.</TD><TD>Rubens Barrichello</TD><TD>Williams-Cosworth</TD><TD>1:58.782</TD><TD>2.199</TD><TD align=right>11</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>16.</TD><TD>Vitalij Petrov</TD><TD>Renault</TD><TD>1:58.880</TD><TD>2.297</TD><TD align=right>13</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>17.</TD><TD>Pedro de la Rosa</TD><TD>BMW Sauber</TD><TD>2:00.250</TD><TD>3.667</TD><TD align=right>18</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>18.</TD><TD>Kamui Kobayashi</TD><TD>BMW Sauber</TD><TD>2:01.388</TD><TD>4.805</TD><TD align=right>11</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>19.</TD><TD>Timo Glock</TD><TD>Virgin-Cosworth</TD><TD>2:03.680</TD><TD>7.097</TD><TD align=right>8</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>20.</TD><TD>Heikki Kovalainen</TD><TD>Lotus-Cosworth</TD><TD>2:03.848</TD><TD>7.265</TD><TD align=right>21</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>21.</TD><TD>Jarno Trulli</TD><TD>Lotus-Cosworth</TD><TD>2:03.970</TD><TD>7.387</TD><TD align=right>15</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>22.</TD><TD>Lucas di Grassi</TD><TD>Virgin-Cosworth</TD><TD>

</TD><TD>

</TD><TD align=right>2</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>23.</TD><TD>Bruno Senna</TD><TD>Hispania-Cosworth</TD><TD>

</TD><TD>

</TD><TD align=right>3</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>24.</TD><TD>Karun Chandhok</TD><TD>Hispania-Cosworth</TD><TD>

</TD><TD>

</TD><TD align=right>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px; HEIGHT: 16px"><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://www.webmark.hu/share.js?t="></SCRIPT></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<LINK rel=stylesheet type=text/css href="http://www.webmark.hu/share.css" media=screen>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 12)

*Legfrisebb!*

Nico Rosberg volt a leggyorsabb a Bahreini Nagydíj második szabadedzésén! 
A három év kihagyás után visszatért, hétszeres világbajnok csapat- és honfitárs Michael Schumacher a harmadik legjobb időt autózta.

"A csapattársánál mindkét körözés alkalmával gyorsabbnak bizonyuló Rosberg 1:55.409-es ideje bő egy másodperccel volt jobb mint amit Adrian Sutil repesztett a délelőtt, a délután 12. helyet megcsípő Force India németjének idejénél heten is jobbat teljesítettek. 

Egyelőre úgy tűnik, az újonnan érkezett istállók autói nem tudják tartani a lépést a régiekkel, hisz a legjobb újonc kormányánál Heikki Kovalainen volt a leggyorsabb, de a volt McLaren-pilóta így is öt és fél másodperccel maradt el Rosberg idejétől.

A McLaren délelőtt és délután is megbízhatóan tapadt az aktuális leggyorsabbakra. Lewis Hamilton Schumacher elé férkőzve 445 ezreddel volt lassabb mint a fiatalabb mercedeses, míg a világbajnoki címvédő Jenson Button épp csak lemaradt a virtuális dobogóról. Az első tréning után némileg hátrébb szorultak a Ferrarik, ezúttal a brazil Felipe Massa hetedik, a spanyol Fernando Alonso pedig kilencedik lett."

*2. szabadedzés, végeredmény:*
( 1-3)

1. Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes) 1:55.409 – 23 kör
2. Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren) +0.445 - 22
3. Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes) +0.494 - 23

 
​


----------



## boscolo (2010 Március 13)

*F1*

Ha nem is Rally, de F1 és Bahrein... Schumacher come back !


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 13)

pearl26 írta:


> Egy kérdés: Magyarországi rally-kal kapcsolatban nem találtam hozzászólást a keresőben, tudtok nekem segíteni, h létezik-e ilyen?
> Bocs, ha nem túl jól fogalmazok, de szőke vagyok, és nő is...
> A páromnak szeretnék keresni valamit.


 
*MOHÁCS KUPA 2010′03′26-28*
Beküldte Dakar 2010 Blog kelt: március 4.

*Nehéz hétvégéje volt a Mohács kupa szervezőinek. A verseny a 2010-es G4S Országos Terep-rallye Bajnokság első kihívása. Liszi Lászlónak és Polgár Lászlónak 30 centis vizes hóval kellett megküzdeniük az útvonal megalkotása közben. 50-60 centis hóátfúvások is színesítették a terepet.*
Mitsubisi Pajerojuk többször elakadt, emellett két defekt is nehezítette munkájukat. A terepviszonyokat tekintve a versenyzőknek is igazi kihívás lesz az ismeretlen útvonal leküzdése a március 26-án rajtoló futamon.

Február 24.-e óta lehet nevezni a *2010-es Mohács Kupa indulási listájára március 15.-éig.*
A G4S Országos Terep-rallye Bajnokság 2010 első futamának szabályzata, valamint egyéb információk az alábbi linken érhetők el: 2010 Mohacs Kupa versenykiírás



*2010.03.26.-án* a korai órákban kezdetét veszi az adminisztratív és technikai gépátvétel, az eligazítás, délután pedig az 1. szakasz (10 km) rajtja. Az versenyzők az esti órákban értesülnek az 1. napi eredményekről és a 2. nap rajtlistájáról.
*2010.03.27.-én* 4 szakaszt, összesen 288 km-t kell teljesíteniük az indulóknak.
*2010.03.28.-án* 207 km vár a versenyzőkre, kettő 45 km-es szakasz között egy 65 km-essel, majd a díjkiosztó.
A verseny össztávja tehát 505 km, melyből a szelektív szakaszok 370 km.
A szervizpark és a parc fermé Mohács főterén lesz kialakítva, a versenyirodával egyetemben.

A 3 napos esemény alatt a tereprally történetében először fog élő adásban közvetített Rally rádió működni, külön frekvenciasávon, mely 50 km-es körzetben fog sugározni. Szintén első alkalommal lesz óriáskivetítő elhelyezve a szervizparkban, ahol a versenyzők aktuális állása kísérhető figyelemmel, a Lochner Kft versenyautókba szerelt nyomkövetőinek hála.

*A G4S Terep-rallye Országos Bajnokság 2. eseménye a Derecske Kupa (2010.04.09-11.), melyhez a versenykiírás a tereprali.hu oldalon elérhető.*

*szantolinda.com: Dakar 2010 official promo video*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWoMNLVrgnM

*Canadian entry for the 2010 Dakar rally*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49PEaak4xeo


----------



## pearl26 (2010 Március 13)

*rallys évkönyvek*

Sziasztok
Ha valakinek kellenének 2003-2010 rallys évkönyvek kézzel fogható valójukban :razz: , szívesen megválok tőlük. Van amelyik dedikált is.
UI: priviben írjatok


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 13)

*Bahrain 2010: Így vezet Schumacher (Videó) *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KETVEnH-P3Q

*Bahrain 2010: Jelenetek a pénteki napról (Videó) *
*Bahrain 2010 Free Pratice Formula 1 2010 *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnaI08sgFLM 

*F1, GP Bahrein: la Red Bull pronta alla sfida 2010 *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcYC-FewqFM 

*Formula 1 2010 - Track Simulation Bahrain - Mark Webber (English) (HD) *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_xkFftlEY8

Michael: Gyermekbetegségek az első napon. Sam Michael, a Williams-Cosworth technikai főnöke nem túlzottan volt elégedett az évadnyitó versenyhétvége első napjával Bahrain-ben.

Nicolas Hülkenberg, és Rubens Barrichello sem zárt problémamentes napot.

_"Rengeteg mindent le kellett tesztelnünk az első napon. Ahogy az várható volt, sűrű programon vagyunk túl. Délelőtt sajnos voltak kisebb technikai problémáink, amik miatt még többet kellett dolgoznunk az autóval. Az elektronikával voltak gondok. 

Miután megoldottuk ezeket, délután már sokkal termékenyebbek tudtunk lenni. A versenybeállításokkal foglalkoztunk, és az időmérőre készültünk. 

Van még bőven tennivalónk, de semmi sem tűnik lehetetlennek. Mozgalmas nap volt, szokásos gyermekbetegségekkel." _

*Időbeosztás: *

<TABLE class="time_table strip"><TBODY><TR><TD class=time_day>szombat</TD><TD class=time_name>3.edzés</TD><TD>09:00</TD></TR><TR><TD class=time_day>szombat</TD><TD class=time_name>Időmérő</TD><TD>12:00</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 13)

*Legfrisebb!*

*Alonso körrekorddal nyerte a 3. tréninget*

MTI/Index http://sportgeza.hu/forma1/2010/03/13/alonso_korrekorddal_nyerte_a_3._treninget/#2010. március 13., szombat 10:47

A ferraris mögött a Mercedesek és a Red Bullok végeztek szombat délelőtt Bahreinben.
<!-- empty -->Fernando Alonso, a Ferrari spanyol pilótája volt a leggyorsabb szombaton a 2010-es Forma-1-es idényt megnyitó Bahreini Nagydíj harmadik szabadedzésén a hétvége és az átalakított pálya eddigi legjobb idejével. 


A három év kihagyás után visszatért, hétszeres világbajnok Michael Schumacher a negyedik időt autózta Mercedesével. Csapattársa, a második gyakorlást pénteken megnyerő [1] Nico Rosberg most második lett. Harmadikként az ausztrál Mark Webber (Red Bull) végzett.
A McLarenek kissé visszaestek péntekhez képest, Jenson Button hetedikként végzett Felipe Massa mögött, míg Lewis Hamilton csak 12. lett, mert fékhiba miatt az edzés felét ki kellett hagynia.
A program a délben kezdődő időmérővel folytatódik.
*A Bahreini GP 3. szabadedzésének végeredménye
*

1. Alonso Ferrari 1:54.099 14 kör
2. Rosberg Mercedes 1:54.368 + 0.269 13 
3. Webber Red Bull-Renault 1:54.500 + 0.401 15 
4. Schumacher Mercedes 1:54.533 + 0.434 13 
5. Vettel Red Bull-Renault 1:54.646 + 0.547 16 
6. Massa Ferrari 1:54.739 + 0.640 14 
7. Button McLaren-Mercedes 1:55.000 + 0.901 14 
8. Kubica Renault 1:55.331 + 1.232 15 
9. Liuzzi Force India-Mercedes 1:55.432 + 1.333 11 
10. Hulkenberg Williams-Cosworth 1:55.461 + 1.362 13 
11. Sutil Force India-Mercedes 1:55.521 + 1.422 13 
12. Hamilton McLaren-Mercedes 1:55.860 + 1.761 8 
13. de la Rosa Sauber-Ferrari 1:56.063 + 1.964 14 
14. Barrichello Williams-Cosworth 1:56.259 + 2.160 15 
15. Buemi Toro Rosso-Ferrari 1:56.295 + 2.196 17 
16. Alguersuari Toro Rosso-Ferrari 1:56.504 + 2.405 16 
17. Kobayashi Sauber-Ferrari 1:56.530 + 2.431 13 
18. Petrov Renault 1:56.811 + 2.712 16 
19. Glock Virgin-Cosworth 1:59.173 + 5.074 10 
20. Kovalainen Lotus-Cosworth 1:59.789 + 5.690 15 
21. Trulli Lotus-Cosworth 2:01.259 + 7.160 5 
22. Senna HRT-Cosworth 2:04.001 + 9.902 11 
23. di Grassi Virgin-Cosworth 2 
24. Chandhok HRT-Cosworth


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 13)

*Vettel indul az élről Bahreinben!*

A 2010-es Forma-es szezon első időmérőt edzését jelentős fölénnyel nyerte meg *Sebastian Vettel a Red Bull Renault pilótája.
*
*




*A kvalifikáció első szakaszát a feltámadó Ferrarival *Fernando Alonso* nyerte meg 1:54.612 perces idővel, őt *Sebastian Vettel* (Red Bull Renault) követte 1:55.029 perces idővel. Az első etap után a három újonc istálló (Virgin, Lotus és Hispania) hat versenyzője mellett *Jaime Alguersuari* (Toro Rosso Ferrari) búcsúzott. 

A második szakaszban már Vettel volt a leggyorsabb, egyben a német pilóta érte el a hétvége legjobb köridejét (1:53.883). A Red Bull Reanult-t a két Ferrarival Alonso és a visszatérő *Felipe Massa* követte. Bejutott a legjobb tíz közé *Adrian Sutil* (Force India Mercedes) és *Robert Kubica* (Renault) is. 

Érdekesség, hogy a záró etapban a lengyel versenyző kemény gumiszettel körözött és végül a 9. helyen zárt. Ez egyben az jelenti, hogy Kubica a vasárnapi versenyt is ezzel a gumiszettel kezdi. Vettel ismét repesztett egy szenzációs kört, vele csak a két Ferrari tudta tartani a lépést. A visszatérő Massa végül 366 ezredmásodperccel megverte kétszeres világbajnok csapattársát. 

*Nico Rosberg* (Mercedes GP) a harmadik sorba kvalifikálta magát, a fiatal német pilóta több, mint egy másodpercet adott a hétszeres világbajnok *Michael Schumachernek*. A negyedik *Lewis Hamilton* (McLaren Mercedes) és Rosberg között mindössze 27 ezredmásodperc volt egy körön. 

A 22 éves Vettel, aki tavaly második lett a világbajnokságon, hatodik alkalommal indulhat az első rajtkockából. Bahrainban az idei lesz a hetedik Forma-1-es futam. A 6.3 km-es szahíri pályán kétszer-kétszer nyert Fernando Alonso és Felipe Massa, míg tavaly a későbbi világbajnok *Jenson Button* nyert Vettel és az edzéselső *Jarno Trulli* előtt. A 2004-es első Bahrain Nagydíjon Michael Schumacher nyert 

*Gulf Air Bahrain Nagydíj, kvalifikáció:* 

*1. Sebastian Vettel* (német, Red Bull Renault) 1:54.101 
*2. Felipe Massa* (brazil, Ferrari) 1:54.242 
*3. Fernando Alonso* (spanyol, Ferrari) 1:54.608 
4. Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren Mercedes) 1:55.217 
5. Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes Benz GP) 1:55.241 
6. Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull Renault) 1:55.284 
7. Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes Benz GP) 1:55.524 
8. Jenson Button (brit, McLaren Mercedes) 1:55.672 
9. Robert Kubica (lengyel, Renault) 1:55.885 
10. Adrian Sutil (német, Force India Mercedes) 1:56.309 
----------------------------------- 
11. Rubens Barrichello (brazil, Williams Cosworth 
12. Vitantonio Liuzzi (olasz, Force India Mercedes) 
13. Nico Hülkenberg (német, Williams Cosworth) 
14. Pedro de la Rosa (spanyol, BMW Sauber Ferrari) 
15. Sebastien Buemi (svájci, Toro Rosso Ferrari) 
16. Kamui Kobayashi (japán, BMW Sauber Ferrari) 
17. Vitalij Petrov (orosz, Renault) 
----------------------------------- 
18. Jaime Alguersuari (spanyol, Toro Rosso Ferrari) 
19. Timo Glock (német, Virgin Cosworth) 
20. Jarno Trulli (olasz, Lotus Cosworth) 
21. Haikki Kovalainen (finn, Lotus Cosworth) 
22. Lucas di Grassi (olasz, Virgin Cosworth) 
23. Bruno Senna (Hispania Racing Team Cosworth) 
24. Karun Chandok (indiai, Hispania Racing Team Cosworth)


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 14)

*Bahreini Nagydíj (szombat) *

Bahreini időmérő képekben: (azért az utolsó képben "benne van" minden)


----------



## btc197406 (2010 Március 14)

Érdekes volt tegnap a időmérő harmadik etapja. Mitől lettek vajon ekkora időkülönbségek a csapatok, versenyzők között. Az oké, hogy lehet h nem mindenki lágy gumival jött ki, főleg ott a végén (Sutil) de a többség mégis azzal ment. Az is lehet, hogy valaki tök új lággyal ment, míg mások már kopottabb lággyal, de ekkor is másodperces különbségek az első tízben? 
Nem lepődtem volna meg, ha előtte a Q1 és a Q2 ben is meglett volna ez, de a végén az igazi éles meccsben az első a negyedik között 1 mp nem irható a új és a kopottabb gumi számlájára és ha csak egy versenyző maradt volna le, oké hibázott, de mindenki ennyire visszaesett? 
...vagy a Red Bull és a Ferrari ennyire altatott volna az elő két etapban? ez is nehezen hihető, merthogy a szabadedzésen nem hozzák ki amit tudnak az oké, de éles edzésen nehezen hiszem, hogy tudatosan lehet szarul menni.
Nagyon furcsa, nem találom a magyarázatot.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 14)

Szerintem igazából minden csapat kicsit "vissza fogta" magát amihez azért nem lehet figyelmen kivül hagyni,hogy Alonso és Massa autójában motor csere történt és igy egy uj 8 hengeres motorral "száguldozhatnak" a szezonban. A "nagy öreg" Schumachernek is még azért vissza kell rázodnia a mostani ifju titánokkal tarkitott mezőnybe.Jó látható volt,hogy a Red Bull Racingeseknél Mark Webber "hibázott" pedig az autója ugyan ugy rendben volt mint csapattársáé Sebastian Vettelé aki ma a pole pozícióból rajtolhat. Jenson Button autója nem éppen superált ahogy kellett volna.A kvalifikáció harmadik etapjában végül is Sutil volt az egyetlen, aki a keményebb Bridgestone keverékkel teljesítette a leggyorsabb körét, és a 10.helyről indul és az uj szabályok szerint Ő lesz aki a keményebb szettel rajtolhat.
Nem feltétlen a gumik miatt tudható be amit látthattunk eddig.
Taktika,kostolgatás és tartalék mára.

Ma többet megtudunk.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 14)

*Legfrisebb!!!! Vége az első futamnak! *

*Alonso*

*Massa *

*L.Hamilton*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 14)

*A Ferrari behúzta a Red Bull-hiba után!*

Vettel szűken, de biztosan vezetett Bahreinben, győzelmét kocsija vette el. Alonso első ferraris futamán ünnepel, Massa második, Schumacher hatodik Forma-1-es visszatérésén.
<!-- empty -->Könnyedén nyerte a szezonnyitó bahreini futamot a Ferrari, Fernando Alonso győzött első versenyén az olaszokkal, csapattársát, a tavalyi Magyar GP óta balesetet miatt először induló Felipe Massát verte.
A rajttól egészen a 35. körig második-harmadik helyen futottak a piros kocsik, 2-3 másodperccel az indulástól vezető vezető Sebastian Vettel mögött.
"Sebastiannak akkor hirtelen gondja akadt, így simán megelőzhettük" - mesélte Alonso, mi történt a némettel. A Red Bull kipufogó-probléma miatt lassult le, körönként másfél másodpercet veszített, így a végül harmadik Lewis Hamilton is lelőzhette.
Vettel a negyedik helyet megtartotta, a mercedeses Nico Rosberg már a sérült autóval sem bírt, ötödik lett. Csapattársát, Michael Schumachert megverte, a német három és fél év után hatodik hellyel tért vissza.
Simán maga mögött tartotta Jenson Buttont és Mark Webbert, a kilencedik Liuzzi már tőlük is nagyon lemaradt, a tizedik Barrichello még jobban.

*A Bahreini GP végeredménye, a vb állása
*


*1. Alonso Ferrari* 1h39:20.396 25 pont
*2. Massa Ferrari* + 16.099 18
*3. Hamilton* McLaren-Mercedes + 23.182 15

4. Vettel Red Bull-Renault + 38.713 12
5. Rosberg Mercedes + 40.263 10
6. Schumacher Mercedes + 44.180 8

7. Button McLaren-Mercedes + 45.260 6
8. Webber Red Bull-Renault + 46.308 4
9. Liuzzi Force India-Mercedes + 53.089 2
10. Barrichello Williams-Cosworth + 1:02.400 1

11. Kubica Renault + 1:09.093
12. Sutil Force India-Mercedes + 1:22.958
13. Alguersuari Toro Rosso-Ferrari + 1:32.656
14. Hulkenberg Williams-Cosworth + 1 kör
15. Kovalainen Lotus-Cosworth + 1
16. Buemi Toro Rosso-Ferrari + 3
17. Trulli Lotus-Cosworth + 3


----------



## btc197406 (2010 Március 14)

Lehet, hogy még korai kijelenteni, de elképzelhetőnek tartom, hogy hamarosan, 1-2 éven belül visszahozzák a tankolást. Tekintettel arra, hogy igazi előzés most sem nagyon volt, a tankolással legalább megteremtődik (újra visszaállhat) az, hogy legalább a súlykülönbségek miatt éles helyzet alakulhat ki a versenyzők között

Azt viszont szomorú volt látni, hogy ha valaki egy kicsit komolyabban nyomta (MAS feljött ALO-ra, majd később ALO feljött VET-re), pár kör után vissza kellett vennie, mert nem bírták a gumik a "többlet"-terhelést - Igaz lehet, hogy ez még fog változni majd olyan pályákon, ahol esetleg nemcsak egyszer mennek ki kereket cserélni.

A Ferrari győzelemnek természetesen örülök.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 16)

*Vettelnek nem kipufogó-, hanem motorhiba miatt úszott el a győzelem!*

A Red Bull Racing csapata elismerte, hogy a motor meghibásodása okozta a 35. körig az élen autózó Sebastian Vettel visszaesését a negyedik helyre.

A fiatal német versenyző nemcsak a pole poziciót szerezte meg, de a 49 körös futam 35. köréig magabiztosan tartotta is első helyét. Akkot azonban a Red Bull lassulni kezdett, aminek köszönhetően Fernando Alonso, Felipe Massa (mindkettő Ferrari) és Lewis Hamilton (McLaren) is megelőzte, és nem sok hiányzott ahhoz, hogy Nico Rosberg (Mercedes GP) is megkerülje.

A 32. kötben Vettel jelzett csapatrádión, hogy erőt veszt, mire a csapat annyit reagált, hogy a hiba nem elektronikus, hanem mechanikus. Az osztrák istálló közleménye szerint nem kipufogóhiba okozta a lassulást, mint azt a versenyen feltételezték. A hiba a Renault-motorban volt, egy dugó szikrát kapott, de nem okozott nagyobb kárt a motortestben.

A nemzetközi sajtó szerint Vettelnek már tavaly is jó esélye lett volna a világbajnokság megnyerésére, ha a Renault-motor nem ilyen megbízhatatlan.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 18)

MCLAREN 
A vb-címvédő Lewis Hamilton társaságában mutatta be a wokingiak új csodaautóját
*Formula-1: Jenson Button nagy előrelépést vár a melbourne-i futamra*


*Jenson Button, a Formula–1 világbajnoka nagy javulást vár a jövő hétvégi futamtól, mert szerinte McLarenje jobban illeszkedik az ausztrál pályához, mint a bahreinihez. *

Jenson Button a hetedik helyen végzett az idénynyitó futamon múlt vasárnap, míg csapattársa, Lewis Hamilton harmadikként ért célba.

Lewis Hamilton és Jenson Button ma egyéb kötelességének is eleget tett: a McLaren wokingi központjában az ő közreműködésükkel mutatták be a gyár új csodaautóját, az MP4-12C Automotive névre keresztelt sportkocsit.

Az autót egy év múlva kezdik el gyártani, az árát nem a minimálbérre bejelentett magyar állampolgárok pénztárcájához lőtték be, bár aligha ők számítanak a célközönségnek. Egy ilyen járgányhoz már potom 35-50 millió forint közötti összegért hozzá lehet majd jutni, legalábbis az előzetes árkalkulációk szerint.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 25)

*F.1 A melbourne-i hétvége menetrendje!*






A pályacsúcsot Michael Schumacher érte el Ferrarival, 2004-ben.




 
​ 

<!--





-->
*A hétvégi Ausztrál Nagydíj menetrendje:* ​_*péntek:
*_
1. szabadedzés 2:30 ó, 2. szabadedzés 6:30 ó 

_*szombat:
*_
3. szabadedzés 4 ó, időmérő 7 ó

*vasárnap:
futam 8 ó*

*A pontversenyek állása az első futam után (még 18 van hátra):
*
*pilóták:*
*
*1. Fernando Alonso 25 pont 
2. Felipe Massa 18 
3. Lewis Hamilton 15 
4. Sebastian Vettel 12 
5. Nico Rosberg 10 
6. Michael Schumacher 8 
7. Jenson Button 6 
8. Mark Webber 4 
9. Vitantonio Liuzzi 2 
10. Rubens Barrichello 1

*csapatok:
*1. Ferrari 43 
2. McLaren-Mercedes 21 
3. Mercedes 18 
4. Red Bull 16 
5. Force India 2 
6. Williams 1 
Az Ausztrál Nagydíjon 58 kört tesznek meg a versenyezők az 5,303 km-es pályán, vagyis a viadal teljes hossza 307,574 km. A pályacsúcsot Michael Schumacher érte el Ferrarival, 2004-ben, amikor 1:24.125 perc alatt száguldott végig az aszfaltcsíkon. 



 

 




​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 26)

*

*


*Hamilton volt a leggyorsabb, Schumacher feljött a negyedik helyre! *






*Az Ausztrál Nagydíj második szabadedzésén a McLaren két pilótája, Lewis Hamilton és Jenson Button végzett az élen. Michael Schumacher negyedik lett.*



 

 

Esett az eső Melbourne-ben az Ausztrál Nagydíj második szabadedzése előtt, de az Albert Perk versenypályája hamar felszáradt. A tréning a McLaren két pilótájának sikerült a legjobban, őket Mark Webber (Red Bull Racing), majd az első szabadedzésen 12. helyen végzett Michael Schumacher (Mercedes GP) végzett.
A Ferrari nem szerepelt jól, Fernando Alonso a 15., Felipe Massa a 17. helyen végzett. Köztük a 16. helyen Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull Racing) zárt. 





 

 



*FORMA-1, AUSZTRÁL NAGYDÍJ*


*2. SZABADEDZÉS:
*​*
*
1. Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren) 1:25.801, 13 kör
2. Jenson Button (brit, McLaren) +0.274, 16 kör
3. Mark Webber )ausztrál, Red Bull Racing) +0.447, 22 kör
4. Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes GP) +0.709, 16 kör
5. Vitalij Petrov (orosz, Renault) +0.931, 26 kör
6. Sébastien Buemi (svájci, Toro Rosso) +1.031, 29 kör
7. Adrian Sutil Force (német, India) +1.033, 22 kör
8. Vitantonio Liuzzi (olasz, Force India) +1.034, 17 kör
9. Rubens Barrichello (brazil, Williams) +1.103, 25 kör
10. Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes GP) +1.155, 22 kör
11. Pedro de la Rosa (spanyol, BMW Sauber) +1.307, 25 kör
12. Robert Kubica (lengyel, Renault) +1.307, 28 kör
13. Kobajasi Kamui (japán, BMW Sauber) +1.654, 23 kör
14. Nico Hülkenberg (német, Williams) +1.744, 25 kör
15. Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari) +3.224, 20 kör
16. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull Racing) +3.333, 19 kör
17. Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari) +3.790, 21 kör
18. Heikki Kovalainen (finn, Lotus) +4.059, 15 kör
19. Jaime Alguersuari (spanyol, Toro Rosso) +4.709, 43 kör
20. Jarno Trulli (olasz, Lotus) +4.894, 17 kör
21. Timo Glock (német, Virgin) +6.316 9
22. Bruno Senna (brazil, Hispania Racing Team) idő nélkül, 0 kör
23. Karun Chandhok (indiai, Hispania Racing Team) idő nélkül, 1 kör
24. Lucas di Grassi (brazil, Virgin) idő nélkül, 2 kör​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 27)

*Formula–1: Webber volt a leggyorsabb a harmadik szabadedzésen!*




 


*Mark Webber volt a leggyorsabb a Formula–1-es világbajnokság Ausztrál Nagydíjának harmadik szabadedzésén. A második legjobb időt Fernando Alonso, a harmadik legjobbat pedig Michael Schumacher érte el.*
* <!-- .cikkhead -->*​<!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} -->Az időmérő edzés magyar idő szerint reggel 7 órakor kezdődik.


<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=511><CAPTION> AUSZTRÁL NAGYDÍJ</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD colSpan=5 align=middle>*3. SZABADEDZÉS*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD> 1. Webber</TD><TD>Red Bull-Renault</TD><TD>1:24.719</TD><TD> </TD><TD align=right>16</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD> 2. Alonso</TD><TD>Ferrari</TD><TD>1:24.929</TD><TD>+ 0.210</TD><TD align=right>19</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD> 3. Schumacher</TD><TD>Mercedes</TD><TD>1:24.963</TD><TD>+ 0.244</TD><TD align=right>17</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD> 4. Vettel</TD><TD>Red Bull-Renault</TD><TD>1:25.122</TD><TD>+ 0.403</TD><TD align=right>19</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD> 5. Rosberg</TD><TD>Mercedes</TD><TD>1:25.366</TD><TD>+ 0.647</TD><TD align=right>16</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD> 6. Button</TD><TD>McLaren-Mercedes</TD><TD>1:25.399</TD><TD>+ 0.680</TD><TD align=right>20</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD> 7. Hamilton</TD><TD>McLaren-Mercedes</TD><TD>1:25.505</TD><TD>+ 0.786</TD><TD align=right>14</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD> 8. Sutil</TD><TD>Force India-Mercedes</TD><TD>1:25.525</TD><TD>+ 0.806</TD><TD align=right>18</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD> 9. Massa</TD><TD>Ferrari</TD><TD>1:25.549</TD><TD>+ 0.830</TD><TD align=right>20</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>10. Liuzzi</TD><TD>Force India-Mercedes</TD><TD>1:25.782</TD><TD>+ 1.063</TD><TD align=right>19</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>11. Barrichello</TD><TD>Williams-Cosworth</TD><TD>1:25.852</TD><TD>+ 1.133</TD><TD align=right>17</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>12. Buemi</TD><TD>Toro Rosso-Ferrari</TD><TD>1:26.104</TD><TD>+ 1.385</TD><TD align=right>21</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>13. Kubica</TD><TD>Renault</TD><TD>1:26.184</TD><TD>+ 1.465</TD><TD align=right>21</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>14. Kobajasi</TD><TD>Sauber-Ferrari</TD><TD>1:26.275</TD><TD>+ 1.556</TD><TD align=right>21</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>15. Alguersuari</TD><TD>Toro Rosso-Ferrari</TD><TD>1:26.368</TD><TD>+ 1.649</TD><TD align=right>17</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>16. Petrov</TD><TD>Renault</TD><TD>1:26.661</TD><TD>+ 1.942</TD><TD align=right>19</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>17. Hülkenberg</TD><TD>Williams-Cosworth</TD><TD>1:26.804</TD><TD>+ 2.085</TD><TD align=right>19</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>18. De la Rosa</TD><TD>Sauber-Ferrari</TD><TD>1:26.818</TD><TD>+ 2.099</TD><TD align=right>18</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>19. Kovalainen</TD><TD>Lotus-Cosworth</TD><TD>1:29.539</TD><TD>+ 4.820</TD><TD align=right>19</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>20. Trulli</TD><TD>Lotus-Cosworth</TD><TD>1:29.800</TD><TD>+ 5.081</TD><TD align=right>16</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>21. Di Grassi</TD><TD>Virgin-Cosworth</TD><TD>1:30.800</TD><TD>+ 6.081</TD><TD align=right>18</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>22. Glock</TD><TD>Virgin-Cosworth</TD><TD>1:31.114</TD><TD>+ 6.395</TD><TD align=right>12</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>23. Chandhok</TD><TD>HRT-Cosworth</TD><TD>1:34.334</TD><TD>+ 9.615</TD><TD align=right>11</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>24. Senna</TD><TD>HRT-Cosworth</TD><TD>1:36.649</TD><TD>+ 11.930</TD><TD align=right></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 27)

*Formula-1: Ausztráliában is Vettel rajtolhat az első helyről! *



 


A bahreini pole pozíciót is megszerző Sebastian Vettel volt a leggyorsabb a Formula–1-es világbajnokság Ausztrál Nagydíjának időmérő edzésén. A második helyről a német pilóta csapattársa, Mark Webber, a harmadikról pedig Fernando Alonso rajtolhat a vasárnapi versenyen. Lewis Hamilton nagy meglepetésre csak a 11. időt autózta, így az ő kilátásai nem túl fényesek.


<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=320><CAPTION>AUSZTRÁL NAGYDÍJ</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD colSpan=5 align=middle>*IDŐMÉRŐ EDZÉS* </TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>1. Vettel</TD><TD>Red Bull-Renault</TD><TD>1:24.774</TD><TD>1:24.096</TD><TD>1:23.919</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>2. Webber</TD><TD>Red Bull-Renault</TD><TD>1:25.286</TD><TD>1:24.276</TD><TD>1:24.035</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>3. Alonso</TD><TD>Ferrari</TD><TD>1:25.082</TD><TD>1:24.335</TD><TD>1:24.111</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 27)

*Vettel: Most megmutatjuk nekik!*


Az Ausztrál GP időmérőelsője bosszút állt csapattársán, Fernando Alonso esőre, biztonsági autóra számít a vasárnapi futamon.
"Most majd megmutatjuk nekik" - kiáltotta a rádión Sebastian Vettel, amikor Ausztráliában megszerezte a legjobb rajthelyet [1]. A német csapattársát, Mark Webbert verte, aki tavaly Németországban indult az élről.


Revánsot vettem Markon" - viccelt, felkiáltását meg azzal magyarázta, hogy a Red Bull-nál "mindenki nagyon motivált, és már alig várja a versenyt".
Két hete Bahreinben is élről indult [2], vezetett, de gyertyahiba miatt [3] csak negyedik lett, így van miért kárpótolnia magát.
"Szívesen cserélnék Sebastiannal, de most már kvittek vagyunk, ő van elöl az én otthonomban - utalt az idegenbeli pole-ra Webber. A bahreini unalomról azt mondta, "ez a futam nagyon hosszú, rengeteg minden történhet, itt nem úgy fut be az első tíz, ahogy elindult".
Fernando Alonso második ferraris futamát is a harmadik helyről kezdheti, az elsőt megnyerte [4], így most sem volt csalódott.
"A harmadik hely rendben, örülök. A lényeg, hogy pontokat szerezzünk, nem szabad már a második futamon elszórni őket. A verseny bizonytalan, még eshet is, és a biztonsági kocsira itt gyakran kell számítani" - emlékeztetett rá, záporok várhatóak vasárnap.
A nagydíj magyar idő szerint reggel nyolc órakor rajtol!
​*A világbajnokság állása*


*25 Fernando Alonso *​
*18 Felipe Massa *​
*15 Lewis Hamilton *​
12 Sebastian Vettel​
10 Nico Rosberg​
8 Michael Schumacher​
6 Jenson Button​
4 Mark Webber​
2 Vitantonio Liuzzi​
1 Rubens Barrichello​
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 27)

*Ausztrál Nagydíj - Schumacher szerint Alonso feltartotta őt*
2010. 03. 27. 13.13​ 
<RIGHT> 



*
Michael Schumacher azt állítja: Fernando Alonso akadályozta őt az utolsó, gyors köre alatt a melbourne-i Forma-1-es Ausztrál Nagydíj szombati időmérő edzésén.


* "Bár nem feltételezem a szándékosságot, azért ez nem volt kedves tőle. Ő éppen nem gyors kört ment" - mondta a Mercedes GP színeiben idén visszatért, hétszeres világbajnok német sztár, aki a kvalifikáció után állítólag számon is kérte a Ferrari spanyol versenyzőjén a történteket.
Schumacher hetedik, a szezonnyitó bahreini futamon diadalmaskodott, kétszeres vb-győztes Alonso pedig harmadik lett az időmérőn.


*Schumacher három éven belül ismét világbajnok lenne*
2010. 01. 14. 15.27

<RIGHT>​




*A Forma-1-be hétszeres világbajnokként visszatérő Michael Schumacher kijelentette: három éven belül ismét a legjobb szeretne lenni.*
A Mercedes GP 41 éves extraklasszisa korábban már elárulta, hogy 2012-ig tervez a stuttgarti alakulattal, bár egyelőre csak egyéves szerződést kötött új csapatával.
A Bildnek adott csütörtöki interjújában Schumacher hozzátette: nem biztos, hogy a vb-címet már az első évben megnyeri, de úgy érzi, három szezon alatt ismét a csúcsra érhet.
A Mercedes GP december 23-án jelentette be, hogy a 2006-ban visszavonult Schumacher visszatér az autósport elitkategóriájába.
<CENTER></CENTER>
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 28)

*A vagánykodó Hamiltont lekapcsolták a rendőrök Melbourne-ben*



*Kínos szituációba keveredett Lewis Hamilton. A McLaren Forma-1-es világbajnoka a melbourne-i szabadedzést követően nem a megengedett módon vezette gépkocsiját, ráadásul gyorsan is hajtott, így megállították a rendőrök. A megszondáztatott versenyző ugyan közleményben kért elnézést, de a kocsiját 48 órára elkobozták. *

Lewis Hamilton még mindig nem elég profi versenyző. A McLaren Forma-1-es pilótája ugyan világbajnoki címet ünnepelhetett 2008-ban, a magánéletben viszont még van mit tanulnia. A brit versenyző a melbourne-i nagydíj szabadedzését megnyerte, és ezt követően valószínűleg az emiatt érzett örömében kezdett el vagánykodni a nyílt utcán. A szemtanúk szerint bravúroskodott a magán Mercedesével, száguldozott és gumit égetett. Pechjére a rendőrök lekapcsolták, fél órán át kikérdezték, és meg is szondáztatták.








A szituáció elég kínos volt Hamilton és a csapat számára, így gyorsan egy sajtóközleményben kért elnézést az eset után. "Amit tettem, az butaság volt, és ezért szeretnék elnézést kérni" - állt többek között a nyilatkozatban. A reagálás túl későn jött, hiszen a rendőrség már döntött: a Mercedest 48 órára bevonták, így Hamiltonnak új autó, vagy egy sofőr után kell néznie.


*Futam: ma reggel 8 óra!*

A Red Bullok nyerték a Forma-1-es Ausztrál Nagydíj időmérő edzését. Zsinórban második pole pozícióját szerezte meg a német *Sebastian Vettel. A Red Bull pilótája 1 perc 23,919 másodperces idővel érdemelte ki az első rajtkockát Melbourne-ben. 
*







*A második időt a hazaiak kedvence, Mark Webber szerezte meg. További rajtsorrend: 3. Fernando Alonso (Ferrari), 4. Jenson Button (McLaren), 5. Felipe Massa (Ferrari), 6. Nico Rosberg (Mercedes), 7. Schumacher (Mercedes), 8. Barrichello (Williams), 9. Kubica (Renault), 10. Sutil (Force India), 11. Hamilton (McLaren).*

 Rajt vasárnap, magyar idő szerint 8 órakor. Az 5,303 km-es pályán 58 kört kell teljesítenie a résztvevőknek, vagyis a viadal teljes hossza 307,574 km.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 28)

*Legfrisebb!*​ 
*Hoppá: Esik az eső Melbourne-ben!*​ 
*Rövid időn belül sokat változott az időjárás Melbourne-ben, a 2010-es Ausztrál Nagydíj helyszínén. *​ 
Az Albert Parkban esőzések nehezítik meg az előkészületi munkákat.​ 


 

Az Albert Parkban esőzések nehezítik meg az előkészületi munkákat.

Jelenleg kicsit nedves a fű és a pálya. A Meteo France előrejelzései szerint nagy esély van arra, hogy rajt időpontján (ausztrál idő szerint délután 5 óra) heves esőzések lesznek.​ 
A veterán Rubens Barrichello, a Williams-Cosworth brazil pilótája aggódik emiatt, mivel a verseny végére (kora este) így sem lesznek túlságosan jók a látási viszonyok.​ 
Az ég Melbourne-ben szürke, komoly esőzések várhatóan.​ 
1996 óta rendeznek futamot az Albert Parkban. Eddig egyszer sem fordult elő, hogy a királykategóriás versenyen esett volna az eső.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 28)

*



*
*FIA Formula-1 Világbajnokság Ausztrál Nagydíj - Futam*


*



*
levegő hőmérséklet: °C




aszfalt hőmérséklet: °C




páratartalom: %




szél: km/h





A futam eseményei percről percre





18
Vettel, Button, Kubica, Rosberg, Massa, Hamilton, Alonso a sorrend.


A sóderágyból kikászáló Webber megfutotta a futam leggyorsabb körét.


Alguersuari nagyszerűen tartja maga mögött Schumachert

Toronymagasan Alonso a leggyorsabb a pályán.
16
Hamilton Webber mellett is elment, majd összeakadt Webberrel, így Massa visszaelőzte mindekettőt, miközben Webber sóderágyba került.
16
Webber előzte meg Massát a célegyensben, majd Hamilton is elment a brazil mellett.
14
Alonso körbeautózta Barrichellót, már a 8.
14
Sutil technikai hiba miatt feladta a futamot.
13
Alonso megelőzte De La Rosát, már a 9.
12
A két McLaren üldözi le a pályáról a két Red Bullt.
11
Hamilton elment Barrichello mellett, Alonso már a 10.
11
Vettel, Button, Kubica, Rosberg, Massa, Webber, Barrichello, Hamilton a sorrend.
11
Webber is csúszkál a hideg gumikon, sorban előzik le.
10
Sutil még mindig nem cserélt kereket.




10




Petrov csúszott a soderágyba.
10
Button megelőzte Petrovot, a két Red Bull is kiállt.
9
Massát megelőzte kerékcsere közben Kubica, miközben Button már 2 másodperccel gyorsabb, mint Vettelék.
9
A két Red Bullt leszámítva mindenki kiállt a boxba.
7
Vettelnek közben azt mondták a fülére, hogy még jobban fog esni az eső.
7
Button jelenleg pályán maradni sem egyszerű...
7
Button állt ki száraz pályára alkalmas gumikért.
6
Hamilton megelőzte Buttont, Webber pedig Massát.
6
Lucas Di Grassi visszaelőzte a hétszeres világbajnokot.
5
Alonso időközben megeszi a mezőny hátsó felét, már a 15., Schumacher a 17.
5
Kubica elment Webber mellett a célegyenesben, azonban az ausztrál jobban számította ki a féktávot, így a lengyel előtt maradt.
4
Vettel, Massa, Webber, Kubica, Rosberg, Button a sorrend.
4
A kör végén kimegy a safetycar.
4
A két Renualt jól jött ki a rajtmizériából, Kubica a 4., Petrov a 10. helyen köröz.
3
Alonso jelenleg a 18. helyen halad.
3
Mint ahogy az is, hogy Button lökte meg Alonsót.
3
Közben a visszajátszásokon Kobajasi és Hülkenberg nagy karambolja is látható volt.
2
A hétszeres német világbajnok autójának orrát le kellett cserélni, így hátrébb került.
2
Alonso Michael Schumacherrel akadt össze. A két pilóta között tegnap is volt egy kis nézeteltérés az időmérő edzés után.




1
Rögtön a rajt után bejött a safety car.
1
Webber visszacsúszott a harmadik helyre, Massa pedig kiváló rajttal a második.
1
Alonso kocsija megpördült, Vettel jól jött el.




1
A felvezető kör után elrajtolt a mezőny az esőben.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 28)

*Forma-1: Button nyerte az Ausztrál Nagydíjat*




*A címvédő Jenson Button, a McLaren brit pilótája nyerte az autós gyorsasági világbajnokság idei második futamát, a Forma-1-es Ausztrál Nagydíjat.* 



A melbourne-i pályán rendezett vasárnapi viadalon Button mögött a lengyel Robert Kubica (Renault) lett a második és a brazil Felipe Massa (Ferrari) a harmadik.
A három év szünet után visszatért, hétszeres világbajnok német Michael Schumacher (Mercedes) a tizedik helyen zárt.
A Virgin autói egy alkatrészcsere miatt a boxutcából rajtoltak, majd rögtön a start után a vb-címvédő Jenson Button megtolta Alonsót, aki megpördült, és csak a mezőny elhaladtával tudott ismét bekapcsolódni a küzdelembe. Az esetnél megsérült Schumacher első szárnya, így a német rögtön kiment a szerelőkhöz. Néhány másodperccel később, egy másik karambol miatt bejött pár körre a biztonsági autó is.
Az első kerékcseréket követően változatlanul az első rajtkockából rajtolt német Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull) haladt az élen - egészen a 26. körig, amikor egy kanyarban fékhiba miatt kicsúszott a kavicságyba, feladta a versenyt, és hamarosan már csak 14 autó volt az aszfaltcsíkon. Így Button ugrott az első pozícióba, majd Robert Kubica, Felipe Massa és a fantasztikusan felzárkózó Alonso következett. Utóbbiak egyre jobban leszakadtak a brit pilóta mögött, majd az 50. körben megérkezett a trió "nyakára" az elképesztő tempóban száguldó Lewis Hamilton és Mark Webber.
Az öttagú karaván gumijai egyre jobban elkoptak, így a sorrend nem változott, mígnem az utolsó előtti körben az Alonsót kétségbeesetten előzni próbáló Hamiltonba hátulról beleszállt Webber, és mindketten kicsúsztak. Az élen Button magabiztosan autózott, és végül nagy különbséggel nyerte meg egymás után másodszor az Ausztrál Nagydíjat. A futamot a filmsztár John Travolta intette le.
A 41 éves Schumacher ezúttal sem tudott beleszólni az élboly csatájába. A pontverseny élén változatlanul a bahreini nyitányon diadalmaskodó Alonso áll, mögötte a szintén ferraris Massa, majd Button következik.


<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>FORMULA–1, AUSZTRÁL NAGYDÍJ </CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24> 1. Jenson Button</TD><TD class=xl24>brit</TD><TD class=xl24>McLaren-Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl24> 1h33:36.531</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24> 2. Robert Kubica</TD><TD class=xl24>lengyel</TD><TD class=xl24>Renault</TD><TD class=xl24> + 12.034</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24> 3. Felipe Massa</TD><TD class=xl24>brazil</TD><TD class=xl24>Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl24> + 14.488</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24> 4. Fernando Alonso</TD><TD class=xl24>spanyol</TD><TD class=xl24>Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl24> + 16.304</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24> 5. Nico Rosberg</TD><TD class=xl24>német</TD><TD class=xl24>Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl24> + 16.683</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24> 6. Lewis Hamilton</TD><TD class=xl24>brit</TD><TD class=xl24>McLaren-Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl24> + 29.898</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24> 7. Vitantonio Liuzzi</TD><TD class=xl24>olasz</TD><TD class=xl24>Force India-Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl24> + 59.847</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24> 8. Rubens Barrichello</TD><TD class=xl24>brazil</TD><TD class=xl24>Williams-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 1:00.536</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24> 9. Mark Webber</TD><TD class=xl24>ausztrál</TD><TD class=xl24>Red Bull-Renault</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 1:07.319</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>10. Michael Schumacher</TD><TD class=xl24>német</TD><TD class=xl24>Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 1:09.391</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>11. Jaime Alguersuari</TD><TD class=xl24>spanyol</TD><TD class=xl24>Toro Rosso-Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 1:11.301</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>12. Pedro de la Rosa</TD><TD class=xl24>spanyol</TD><TD class=xl24>Sauber-Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 1:14.084</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>13. Heikki Kovalainen</TD><TD class=xl24>finn</TD><TD class=xl24>Lotus-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 2 kör</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>14. Karun Chandhok</TD><TD class=xl24>indiai</TD><TD class=xl24>HRT-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 4 kör</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Timo Glock</TD><TD class=xl24>német</TD><TD class=xl24>Virgin-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl24>Nem ért célba</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Sebastian Vettel</TD><TD class=xl24>német</TD><TD class=xl24>Red Bull-Renault</TD><TD class=xl24>Nem ért célba</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Luca di Grassi</TD><TD class=xl24>brazil</TD><TD class=xl24>Virgin-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl24>Nem ért célba</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Adrian Sutil</TD><TD class=xl24>német</TD><TD class=xl24>Force India-Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl24>Nem ért célba</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Vitalij Petrov</TD><TD class=xl24>orosz</TD><TD class=xl24>Renault</TD><TD class=xl24>Nem ért célba</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Bruno Senna</TD><TD class=xl24>brazil</TD><TD class=xl24>HRT-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl24>Nem ért célba</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Sébastien Buemi</TD><TD class=xl24>svájci</TD><TD class=xl24>Toro Rosso-Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl24>Nem ért célba</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Nico Hülkenberg</TD><TD class=xl24>német</TD><TD class=xl24>Williams-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl24>Nem ért célba</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Kobajasi Kamui</TD><TD class=xl24>japán</TD><TD class=xl24>Sauber-Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl24>Nem ért célba</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Jarno Trulli</TD><TD class=xl24>olasz</TD><TD class=xl24>Lotus-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl24>Nem ért célba</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 28)

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>*A DOBOGÓSOK NYILATKOZATAI*



</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 align=middle>*JENSON BUTTON*



 


</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*„Az volt a legfontosabb, hogy gyorsan kimentem új gumikért. Először úgy éreztem, hogy katasztrofális döntést hoztam, hiszen az első kanyarokban a pályán is alig bírtam tartani az autót, ám szerencsére végül bebizonyosodott, hogy mégiscsak jó döntés volt. Nagyon különleges érzés újra nyerni, köszönöm a csapatnak a nagyszerű munkát.”*


</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24 align=middle>*ROBERT KUBICA*

*

*

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*„Nagyon nehezen sikerült felmelegítenem az új kerekeket, és a futam közepén még azt sem tartottam kizártnak, hogy ismét ki kell mennem a boxba, de végül a csapattal történt beszélgetés után amellett döntöttünk, hogy megpróbálok végig menni, és sikerült megszerezni a második helyet.”*


</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 align=middle>*FELIPE MASSA*

*

*


</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*„Ausztráliában mindig nehéz futamokon vettem részt, ezúttal sem volt máshogy. Nem mondhatnám, hogy tökéletesen alakult számomra a hétvége, de két verseny alatt egy második és egy harmadik helyezést értem el, ami nagyon jó eredmény.”*

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>*A VILÁGBAJNOKI PONTVERSENY ÁLLÁSA*

</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*1. Fernando Alonso*</TD><TD class=xl22>*spanyol*</TD><TD class=xl22>*Ferrari *</TD><TD class=xl22 align=right>*37*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*2. Felipe Massa*</TD><TD class=xl22>*brazil *</TD><TD class=xl22>*Ferrari *</TD><TD class=xl22 align=right>*33*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*3. Jenson Button*</TD><TD class=xl22>*brit *</TD><TD class=xl22>*McLaren-Mercedes* </TD><TD class=xl22 align=right>31</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>4. Lewis Hamilton</TD><TD class=xl22>brit </TD><TD class=xl22>McLaren-Mercedes </TD><TD class=xl22 align=right>23</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>5. Nico Rosberg</TD><TD class=xl22>német </TD><TD class=xl22>Mercedes </TD><TD class=xl22 align=right>20</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>6. Robert Kubica </TD><TD class=xl22>lengyel</TD><TD class=xl22>Renault </TD><TD class=xl22 align=right>18</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>7. Sebastian Vettel</TD><TD class=xl22>német </TD><TD class=xl22>Red Bull-Renault </TD><TD class=xl22 align=right>12</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>8. Michael Schumacher</TD><TD class=xl22>német </TD><TD class=xl22>Mercedes </TD><TD class=xl22 align=right>9</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>9. Vitantonio Liuzzi</TD><TD class=xl22>olasz </TD><TD class=xl22>Force India-Mercedes </TD><TD class=xl22 align=right>8</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>10. Mark Webber</TD><TD class=xl22>ausztrál </TD><TD class=xl22>Red Bull-Renault </TD><TD class=xl22 align=right>6</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>11. Rubens Barrichello</TD><TD class=xl22>brazil </TD><TD class=xl22>Williams-Cosworth 
</TD><TD class=xl22 align=right>5</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​
​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 30)

*FORMULA–1 *
*Németországban ismét szárnyra kelt a pletyka, miszerint jövőre új csapattársa lehet Vettelnek*​ 


​ 
*Red Bull: Kimi Räikkönen a siker kulcsa?*






*Alig kezdődött el az új Formula–1-es szezon, s máris itt az első (át)igazolási pletyka: a német sajtóban ismét szárnyra kelt az a korábbi híresztelés – melyről korábban már beszámoltunk –, hogy 2011-től a **Red Bull** Racingnél folytatja pályafutását** Kimi Räikkönen**, a McLaren és a Ferrari korábbi versenyzője, a 2007-es év világbajnoka.*






A Red Bull titkos terve, hogy a következő idényre megszerezze Kimi Räikkönent – írta hétvégi számában a BILD am SONNTAG. A német bulvárlap tudni véli: az esztendő elején ralira váltó finn három évre kötelezné el magát Dietrich Mateschitz osztrák milliárdos csapatához, és 10-15 millió euró ütné a markát – szezononként.

FORMULA–1 ​<!-- .cikkhead --><TABLE class=cikkkeptable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>

​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas>Kimi Räikkönen jelenleg a rali-vb-n szerepel </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

A rali-vb-n szereplő Räikkönen Christian Horner Red Bull-csapatfőnök kívánságára csatlakozna az F1-es istállóhoz; Horner állítólag „érdekes ötletnek” nevezte a lehetőséget.
A lap azzal támasztja alá Horner felvetését, hogy Räikkönen máris a Red Bull-os sportolók családjának a tagja, ralis csapatát ugyanis az osztrákok szponzorálják, továbbá Mark Webbernek, a Red Bull másik jelenlegi Formula–1-es sofőrjének a szerződése az évad végén lejár.





„Bár Webber remek versenyző, nincs akkora klasszis, mint a McLarent és a Ferrarit is megjárt, utóbbival világbajnoki címet nyerő Kimi – érvel tovább a BILD am SONNTAG, hozzátéve: – Räikkönen az az alkotóelem, amely egyelőre hiányzik a Red Bullnak ahhoz, hogy az első számú csapat legyen az F1-ben.” 
A BaS szerint a 22 éves német és a 30 éves finn biztosan jól kijönne egymással: többször látták őket együtt bulizni, és egy időben egymás közelében is laktak Svájcban. „Kimi és én jól összebarátkoztunk. Legutóbb például tollaslabdában és szaunázásban is megvert, no persze, melyik finn nem bírja sokáig a szaunában…”– nyilatkozta mosolyogva Vettel.

Arra a kérdésre, hogy kettejük közül ki nyerne a pályán, Vettel így felelt: „Édes mindegy, ki ül a másik autóban, barát vagy nem barát, nekem az a feladatom, hogy megelőzzem. Amúgy fogalmam sincs, mit akar a Red Bull, és mit akar Kimi: jön-e vagy marad-e a raliban.” 

Räikkönen sejtelmesen csak úgy reagált erre: „Jól érzem magam a Citroen C4 WRC-mben, egyelőre nem foglalkozok semmi mással. A Formula–1 ajtaja ugyanakkor nyitva maradt a számomra, így azt mondhatom, a nyáron mindenre fény derül.”




 

 

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 30)

*Vettel: összezúzták a golyóimat!*​ 


<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>Sebastian Vettel autóján rosszul rögzítették a kereket, az erős vibrálás igencsak megviselte a német pilótát.</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px"></TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link12>"Szó szerint összezúzták a golyóimat. Már a kör elején éreztem a hibát, be is akartam menni a boxba, de nem tudtam befejezni a kört. A bal első kerék vibrált, aztán a 13-as kanyarnál egyszerűen felrobbant a bal első féktárcsa. Holott óvatosan vezettem. Dühítő egy újabb technikai hiba miatt kiesni az élről. Bahreinben is jelentkezett már ez a hiba, akkor a pénteki szabadedzésen. Senki nem tehet arról, ami történt, most túl kell jutnunk ezen és arra kell törekednünk, hogy Malajziában végre célba érjünk."

A Red Bull eleinte azt hitte, hogy a féktárcsa hibája miatt csúszott ki Vettel, később viszont kiderült, hogy egy a boxkiállás során rosszul rögzített kerék (bal első) volt a hunyó.


*A Webber-Hamilton incidens utózöngéi*​


Webber Hamilton-féle megtorpedózásának hátterre...

​ 





​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 31)

*A vihar utjai kifürkészhetetlenek!*

*Hőség és felhőszakadás várhat a pilótákra Malajziában!*


*Túl az elemek okozta megpróbáltatásokon még egy veszély fenyegetheti a versenyzőket...*

<NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT>

*Az idei Forma-1-es autós gyorsasági-világbajnokság talán legkeményebb futama várhat a pilótákra: a vasárnapi Malajziai Nagydíjon nemcsak egymással kell megküzdeniük, hanem óriási hőség vagy akár felhőszakadás nehezítheti meg a dolgukat.*

Túl az elemek okozta megpróbáltatásokon még egy veszély fenyegetheti a versenyzőket: lévén az 56 körös szepangi viadal a leghosszabb - összesen 310.408 km -, ugyancsak takarékoskodniuk kell az üzemanyaggal, mert különben még az is megeshet velük, hogy gyalogosan teszik meg az utolsó (kilo)métereket. 

Vasárnap Ausztráliában a címvédő brit Jenson Button szerezte meg a győzelmet a McLarennel, s óriási meglepetésre a lengyel Robert Kubica lett a második a már sokszor leírt Renault-val. Mögöttük a két Ferrari, a spanyol Felipe Massa és a pontverseny éllovasa, a kétszeres világbajnok spanyol Fernando Alonso végzett. A hétszeres vb-győztes német Michael Schumacher ezuttal is csak epizódszerepet játszott a Mercedesszel (10.), noha csapattársa, Nico Rosberg az előkelő ötödik pozícióban végzett. 

A mezőny leggyorsabb gépe, Sebastian Vettel Red Bullja Melbourne-ben megadta magát: a német pilóta hiába szerezte meg újra az első rajtkockát, a viadalt az autó műszaki hibája miatt ezúttal nem tudta befejezni. 

Tavaly az 56 körös viadalt a szakadó eső miatt 24 körrel a zárás előtt félbeszakították, majd 50 perc elteltével le is fújták, így a szabályok szerint az utolsó teljes kör végeredménye adta végül a befutót. Akkor Button volt a szerencsés...​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 1)

*Beljebb helyezik a tükröket az F1-es autókon!*

*A tervezett változtatás szerint a tükrök beljebb kerülnek, közelebb a pilótaüléshez, így várhatóan nem vibrálnak majd annyira.*


A hétvégi Forma-1-es Malajziai Nagydíj után várhatóan beljebb helyezik a tükröket a versenyautókon, kisebb hangsúlyt fektetve ezzel a visszapillantók jelenlegi elhelyezéséből adódó aerodinamikai előnyökre.

Ezt az információt eddig még hivatalosan egyik F1-es szervezet, s a Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) sem jelentette be, azonban Sebastian Vettel, a Red Bull német pilótája, valamint Rubens Barrichello, a Williams istálló brazil veteránja csütörtökön egyöntetűen úgy nyilatkozott, hogy a soron következő, Kínai Nagydíjra már áthelyezik a tükröket az autókon.

"Részemről teljes mértékben egyetértek azzal, hogy javítani kell a helyzeten, mert jelenleg meglehetősen keveset látunk" - mondta Barrichello. - "Úgy gondolom, hogy Kínában már máshol lesznek a visszapillantók."

A versenyzők az első két futamot követően arra panaszkodtak, hogy a kocsiszekrény oldalára szerelt tükrök ugyan javítanak a légellenállási tényezőkön, a menetszél miatt azonban erőteljesen remegnek, ezért alig használhatóak. A tervezett változtatás szerint a tükrök beljebb kerülnek, közelebb a pilótaüléshez, így várhatóan nem vibrálnak majd annyira.






 
A Forma 1-es versenyautók visszapillantó tükrei nem igazán vannak különleges jellemzőkkel felruházva, és talán műszaki szempontból sem olyan érdekesek, mint például az autók motorjai, vagy éppen azok sebességváltói. Tulajdonképpen egy elég egyszerű feladatot kell ellátniuk ezeknek az elemeknek, mégpedig azt, hogy a versenyző minden egyes helyzetben megfelelően tájékozódni tudjon a mögötte zajló eseményekről. 

Természetesen az F1-ben használt visszapillantó tükrök esetében is igaz – csakúgy, mint az összes alkatrészre -, hogy ezek méretére, és az autón való elhelyezésükre is szigorú előírások vonatkoznak. A tervezésük és elkészítésük folyamán tehát figyelembe kell venni az FIA által éppen aktuálisan kiadott technikai szabályzatot. A visszapillantó tükör felületének 150 mm szélesnek és 50 mm magasnak kell lennie, és a tükör sarkain lévő lekerekítések rádiuszának minimum 10 mm-es méretűnek kell lennie. Az igen szigorúan meghatározott méretek mellett, a szabálykönyvben az is benne foglaltatik, hogy az autó vezetői fülkéjének két oldalán milyen módon kell azokat elhelyezni, vagyis a pilótafülke középvonalától és annak hátsó vonalától milyen távolságra lehet, illetve kell felszerelni azokat. 

Bármennyire is egyszerűnek tűnő konstrukcióról van szó, a mérnökök mégis kínosan ügyelnek arra, hogy ezek a kis tükrök aerodinamikai szempontból illeszkedjenek a versenyautóhoz. „Aerodinamikai oldalról oda kell figyelnünk a tükrök elhelyezési módjára, és a héjazat alakjának kialakítására.” – nyilatkozta a McLaren-Mercedes tervező mérnöke, Steve Talbot. Egy igazán jó tervezői munka eredményeképpen végül egy aerodinamikai szempontból megfelelően optimalizált burkolatot nyernek. Ennek a tervezéséhez szintén felhasználják a CFD (Computational Fluid Dynamics = Számítógépes Folyadékdinamika) rendszert – amely az aerodinamika számára igen jól ismert technológia -, valamint a szélcsatornában elvégzett tesztelések, illetve vizsgálatok is segítik a szakemberek munkáját. A méretek és a megfelelő forma mellett a tömeg sem elhanyagolandó tényező. „Mivel a tükrök tulajdonképpen ki vannak emelve az autó karosszériájának a síkjából, a megfelelő súly biztosítása fontos szempontnak számít. A versenyautó súlypontját ugyanis a lehető legalacsonyabb ponton kell tartani.” – magyarázta Steve. 

A súly csökkentésének érdekében a héjazatot szénszálas anyagból készítik, és a tükör anyagát pedig plexiüveg biztosítja a tartósság és a megfelelő biztonság miatt. A visszapillantó tükrök pedig titán tartószerkezettel csatlakoznak a versenyautó karosszériájához. Annak érdekében, hogy a nagy sebességgel történő száguldozás során keletkező, valamint a motor által keltett rezgések ne okozzanak túlságosan nagy problémát, a tükröt egy olyan anyaggal rögzítik a tokozatba, amelynek a feladata nem más, mint az előzőkben említett vibráció csökkentése. 

​


A Forma 1-es autók életében már-már megszokott dolognak számít, hogy annak egyes elemeit áttervezik az adott futam „elvárásainak” megfelelően, ami a visszapillantó tükrök esetében sincs másként. Ha például a monacói versenyre készülnek a csapatok, akkor a mérnökök úgy alakítják ki ezeket az elemeket, hogy azok a szűk sikátorokban történő manőverezések alkalmával biztosan ne sérüljenek meg. „A pilótáknak megfelelő módon látniuk kell a mögöttük lévő teret, és a tükrök pozícionálásánál a szűk pályaszakaszokat is figyelembe kell venni.” – utalt ezzel Steve Talbot a monacói hercegség utcáin lebonyolított futamokra. „Ez utóbbi pedig nemcsak azt jelenti, hogy másik pontra kell helyezni a visszapillantó tükröket, hanem újra is kell azokat tervezni úgy, hogy továbbra is megfeleljenek az FIA által megadott szempontoknak, valamint aerodinamikai tényezőit tekintve is kielégítő legyen.” – tette hozzá a McLaren-Mercedes mérnöke. 

Mindezek egyértelműen mutatják, hogy a Forma 1 mennyire professzionális kategóriának számít az autóversenyzés világában, ahol minden egyes részletre maximális módon oda kell figyelni a csapatok mérnökeinek. 

*
Technikai adatok*

*Súly:* 160 g/db (320 g/1 pár) 
*Méretek:* 150 mm x 50 mm (szélesség x magasság), kb. 80 mm mélység 
*Anyaga:* plexiüveg, titán vázra épített szénszálas anyagból készült héjazat 
Egy szezonban 12 db készletet használnak fel, de ez a szám természetesen függ az esetleges balesetektől. ​


----------



## Brasov (2010 Április 1)

<object width="448" height="366">


<embed src="http://videa.hu/flvplayer.swf?v=xZ74BkZBqMT7CyIw" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="448" height="366"></object>
szólj hozzá: Kimi Raikkönen( Jégböl vagyok)

<object width="448" height="366"><param name="movie" value="http://videa.hu/flvplayer.swf?v=o3PQ72XJxApDMBTO" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><embed width="448" height="366" src="http://videa.hu/flvplayer.swf?v=o3PQ72XJxApDMBTO" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" /></object><br /><a href="http://videa.hu/videok/jarmuvek/f1-2007-brazilia-samic-video-alonso-bmw-ferrari-o3PQ72XJxApDMBTO" title="F1 2007 Brazília- SAMIC video">szólj hozzá: F1 2007 Brazília- SAMIC video</a>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 2)

*Formula-1: a McLaren fölényét hozta az első szabadedzés Malajziában*

<!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:595.3pt 841.9pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} -->*Lewis Hamilton volt a leggyorsabb a Formula–1-es világbajnokság Malajziai Nagydíjának első szabadedzésén, míg a McLaren másik pilótája, Jenson Button a harmadik legjobb időt érte el. Kettejük közé Nico Rosberg ékelődött be.*


<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=471><CAPTION>*MALAJZIAI NAGYDÍJ *</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD colSpan=5 align=middle>*1. SZABADEDZÉS*


</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*1. Hamilton*</TD><TD>*McLaren-Mercedes*</TD><TD>*1:34.921*</TD><TD></TD><TD align=right>*19*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*2. Rosberg*</TD><TD>*Mercedes*</TD><TD>*1:35.106*</TD><TD>*+0.185*</TD><TD align=right>*19*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*3. Button*</TD><TD>*McLaren-Mercedes*</TD><TD>*1:35.207*</TD><TD>*+0.286*</TD><TD align=right>*25*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>4. Schumacher</TD><TD>Mercedes</TD><TD>1:35.225</TD><TD>+0.304</TD><TD align=right>14</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>5. Kubica</TD><TD>Renault</TD><TD>1:35.402</TD><TD>+0.481</TD><TD align=right>22</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>6. Webber</TD><TD>Red Bull-Renault</TD><TD>1:35.479</TD><TD>+0.558</TD><TD align=right>22</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>7. Sutil</TD><TD>Force India-Mercedes</TD><TD>1:35.955</TD><TD>+1.034</TD><TD align=right>20</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>8. Alonso</TD><TD>Ferrari</TD><TD>1:35.959</TD><TD>+1.038</TD><TD align=right>20</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>9. Vettel</TD><TD>Red Bull-Renault</TD><TD>1:35.043</TD><TD>+1.122</TD><TD align=right>19</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>10. Buemi</TD><TD>Toro Rosso-Ferrari</TD><TD>1:36.100</TD><TD>+1.179</TD><TD align=right>20</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>11. Massa</TD><TD>Ferrari</TD><TD>1:36.451</TD><TD>+1.530</TD><TD align=right>22</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>12. Kobajasi</TD><TD>Sauber-Ferrari</TD><TD>1:36.503</TD><TD>+1.582</TD><TD align=right>28</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>13. Alguersuari</TD><TD>Toro Rosso-Ferrari</TD><TD>1:36.645</TD><TD>+1.724</TD><TD align=right>18</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>14. Petrov</TD><TD>Renault</TD><TD>1:36.712</TD><TD>+1.791</TD><TD align=right>9</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>15. Di Resta</TD><TD>Force India-Mercedes</TD><TD>1:36.891</TD><TD>+1.970</TD><TD align=right>25</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>16. De la Rosa</TD><TD>Sauber-Ferrari</TD><TD>1:36.899</TD><TD>+1.978</TD><TD align=right>24</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>17. Hülkenberg</TD><TD>Williams-Cosworth</TD><TD>1:37.802</TD><TD>+2.881</TD><TD align=right>27</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>18. Barrichello</TD><TD>Williams-Cosworth</TD><TD>1:38.278</TD><TD>+3.357</TD><TD align=right>18</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>19. Trulli</TD><TD>Lotus-Cosworth</TD><TD>1:39.460</TD><TD>+4.539</TD><TD align=right>21</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>20. Glock</TD><TD>Virgin-Cosworth</TD><TD>1:39.755</TD><TD>+4.834</TD><TD align=right>17</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>21. Di Grassi</TD><TD>Virgin-Cosworth</TD><TD>1:40.159</TD><TD>+5.238</TD><TD align=right>25</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>22. Fauzy</TD><TD>Lotus-Cosworth</TD><TD>1:40.721</TD><TD>+5.800</TD><TD align=right>19</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>23. Senna</TD><TD>HRT-Cosworth</TD><TD>1:41.832</TD><TD>+6.911</TD><TD align=right>27</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>24. Chandhok</TD><TD>HRT-Cosworth</TD><TD>1:41.966</TD><TD>+7.045</TD><TD align=right></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 3)

*Webber nyerte az esőáztatta időmérőt!*


*Az eső eláztatta a papírformát: a Ferrari és a McLaren párosa már az időmérő első szakaszában kiesett, pole pozíciót végül Mark Webber, a Red Bull pilótája szerezte meg a Malajziai Nagydíjon.*


Az eső alaposan kibabrált a pilótákkal, elsősorban a Ferrari és a McLaren menőivel. Először még csak szemerkélt, de mire a nevezett két istálló versenyzői a pályára hajtottak, már nagyon vizes volt az aszfalt, így Fernando Alonso (19.), Lewis Hamilton (20.) és Felipe Massa (21.) sem jutott be a kvalifikációs edzés második szakaszába.

Ahogy az előző, ausztrál futamon győztes Jenson Button se: a címvédő ideje ugyan megfelelő lett volna, csakhogy később kicsúszott és a kavicságyban ragadt, emiatt csak a 17. helyről rajtolhat. A Red Bull és a Mercedes nem jutott az „elázott" McLaren és a Ferrari sorsára, a másik két nagycsapat teljes létszámban kvalifikálta magát a második, majd harmadik etapra - igaz, Michael Schumacher utolsóként jutott be a legjobb tízbe.


A pole-ról döntő szakasz előtt egyre jobban esett, ráadásul villámlott a szepangi pálya fölött, ennek ellenére az autók a pályára hajtottak, de egyetlen mért kört sem tehettek meg, mivel piros zászlóval félbeszakították a tréninget, a pálya ugyanis rendkívül veszélyessé, száguldásra teljeséggel alkalmatlanná vált, még extrém esőgumikkal is. 

Érdekes, hogy tavalyi maláj futamot ugyancsak elmosta az eső, versenyt 33 kör után leintették, és már nem is indult újra - ennek az akkor élen álló Button örülhetett. 

Közel negyedóra várakozás után folytatódott az időmérő, amelyet Mark Webber nyert meg, így pályafutása során másodszor rajtolhat az élről. A Red Bull ausztrál pilótája kockáztatott, és bejött: intermediate gumikat tetetett fel (a mezőnyben egyedüliként), s azokkal többször is javított a pole-t érő idején. A Red Bull idei mérlege háromból három, miután Sebastian Vettel révén az első két nagydíj időmérőjén sem talált legyőzőre.


*Rajtsorrend
*
*1. sor:
Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull)
Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes)

2. sor:
Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull)
Adrian Sutil (német, Force India)

3. sor:
Nico Hülkenberg (német, Williams)
Robert Kubica (lengyel, Renault)

4. sor:
Rubens Barrichello (brazil, Williams)
Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes)

5. sor:
Kobajasi Kamui (japán, Sauber)
Vitantonio Liuzzi (olasz, Force India)

6. sor:
Vitalij Petrov (orosz, Renault)
Pedro de la Rosa (spanyol, Sauber)

7. sor:
Sebastien Buemi (svájci, Toro Rosso)
Jaime Alguersuari (spanyol, Toro Rosso

8. sor:
Heikki Kovalainen (finn, Lotus)
Timo Glock (német, Virgin)

9. sor:
Jenson Button (brit, McLaren)
Jarno Trulli (olasz, Lotus)

10. sor:
Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari)
Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren)

11. sor:
Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari)
Karun Chandhok (indiai, Hispania)

12. sor:
Bruno Senna (brazil, Hispania)
Lucas di Grassi (brazil, Virgin) 


Az időmérő eredményei 

1. Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull) 1:49.327 
2. Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes) +1.346 
3. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull) +1.462 
4. Adrian Sutil (német, Force India) +1.587 
5. Nico Hülkenberg (német, Williams) +1.674 
6. Robert Kubica (lengyel, Renault) +1.724 
7. Rubens Barrichello (brazil, Williams) +2.184 
8. Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes) +2.390 
9. Kobajasi Kamui (japán, BMW) +2.440 
10. Vitantonio Liuzzi (olasz, Force India) +2.927 

A második szakasz kiesői:

11. Vitalij Petrov (orosz, Renault) 1:48.760 
12. Pedro de la Rosa (spanyol, BMW) 1:48.771 
13. Sebastien Buemi (svájci, Toro Rosso) 1:49.207 
14. Jaime Alguersuari (spanyol, Toro Rosso) 1:49.464 
15. Heikki Kovalainen (finn, Lotus) 1:52.270 
16. Timo Glock (német, Virgin) 1:52.520 
17. Jenson Button (brit, McLaren) - idő nélkül 

Az első szakasz kiesői:

18. Jarno Trulli (olasz, Lotus) 1:52.884 
19. Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari1:53.044 
20. Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren) 1:53.050 
21. Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari) 1:53.283 
22. Karun Chandhok (indiai, Hispania) 1:56.299 
23. Bruno Senna (brazil, Hispania) 1:57.269 
24. Lucas di Grassi (brazil, Virgin) 1:59.977


Szálitmány a F1.-re







*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 5)

*



*



*forma-1: Malajziai Nagydíj, eredmények és pontverseny*

*Sebastian Vettel, a Red Bull német pilótája győzött vasárnap, a Forma-1-es Malajziai Nagydíjon, a világbajnoki sorozat harmadik versenyén.
*

* eredmények:
Malajziai GP (56 kör, 310,408 km):
*
1. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull) 1:33:48,412 ó (átlag: 198,540 km/ó)

2. Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull) 4,849 mp hátrány
3. Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes) 13,504
4. Robert Kubica (lengyel, Renault) 18,589
5. Adrian Sutil (német, Force India) 21,059 
6. Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren-Mercedes) 23,471
7. Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari) 27,068
8. Jenson Button (brit, McLaren-Mercedes) 37,918
9. Jaime Alguersuari (spanyol, Toro Rosso) 1:10,602 p h.
10. Nico Hülkenberg (német, Williams) 1:13,399 
11. Sébastien Buemi (svájci, Toro Rosso) 1:18,938
12. Rubens Barrichello (brazil, Williams) 1 kör h.
13. Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari) 2 kör h.
14. Lucas di Grassi (brazil, Virgin) 3 kör h.
15. Karun Chandhok (indiai, Hispania) 3 kör h.
16. Bruno Senna (brazil, Hispania) 4 kör h.
17. Jarno Trulli (olasz, Lotus) 5 kör h.

* A leggyorsabb kör: Mark Webber 1:37,054 p
*
A vb-pontversenyek állása a harmadik futam után (még 16 van hátra):
-------------------------------------------------------------------

*pilóták:
* 1. Felipe Massa 39 pont 
2. Fernando Alonso 37 
3. Sebastian Vettel 37 
4. Jenson Button 35 
5. Nico Rosberg 35 
6. Lewis Hamilton 31 
7. Robert Kubica 30 
8. Mark Webber 24 
9. Adrian Sutil 10 
10. Michael Schumacher 9 
11. Vitantonio Liuzzi 8 
12. Rubens Barrichello 5 
13. Jaime Alguersuari 2 
14. Nico Hülkenberg 1 

* csapatok:
* 1. Ferrari 76 
2. McLaren 66 
3. Red Bull 61 
4. Mercedes 44 
5. Renault 30 
6. Force India 18 
7. Williams 6 
8. Toro Rosso 2 ​<CENTER class=focim></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 6)

*Forma-1: Malajziai Nagydíj - Nemzetközi sajtóvisszhang*
*2010. 04. 05. 18.00*​ 



 

Sebastian Vettel és a Red Bull megérdemelt sikeréről ír a nemzetközi sajtó a vasárnapi Forma-1-es Malajziai Nagydíj másnapján.​ 

*Olaszország:*
------------
*La Gazzetta dello Sport:*​ 
"A Red Bull uralkodott Szepangban. Vettel diadala Malajziában. A rajtja világbajnoki volt! A Ferrari számára rosszul sikerült a futam."​ 
*Tuttosport:*​ 
"A Red Bull kettős sikere. Vettelnek kétszer pechje volt, most azonban végre, megérdemelten győzelmet ünnepelhetett. Szepangi sikere diadalmenet volt."​ 
*Corriere dello Sport:*​ 
"A Red Bull diadala. Vettel volt Szepang legnagyobb győztese."​ 
*La Repubblica:*​ 
"A Red Bull úgy száguld, mintha egy másik bolygóról érkezett volna. Vettel meggyőző futamot pordukált. A Ferrarinál hiányzik az állandóság. A McLaren és a Mercedes kezd felzárkózni."​ 
*Nagy-Britannia:*
*---------------*
*The Times:*​ 
"Lewis Hamilton a Red Bullok mögött kirázta a versenyt a kisujjából. A futam után szokás szerint nem értékelte túl a teljesítményét. Hát igen, a 20. helyről indulva hatodikként zárni "nem túl rossz" - tulajdonképpen élete legjobbja... A borús szepangi égbolt alatt Sebastian Vettel meggyőző sikerével kiegyenlítette az erőviszonyokat."​ 
*The Guardian:*​ 
"A megbízható és gyors Sebastian Vettel, Mark Webber duó emlékezetes győzelmet aratott."​ 
*The Independent:*​ 
"Vettelre mosolygott a szerencse a Red Bull kettős győzelménél. A német pilóta leküzdte kezdeti technikai nehézségeit és magabiztosan diadalmaskodott."​ 
*The Sun:*​ 
"Sebastian Vettelnek végre sikerült győzelemre váltania autója gyorsaságát. A rosszul sikerült időmérő után csak a 20. helyről rajtoló, majd hatodikként célba érő Lewis Hamilton teljesítményét látva azonban nem kétséges, ki az, akit majd meg kell verni, ha a McLaren szorít a hurkon."​ 
*Daily Mail:*​ 
"Lewis Hamilton produkciója volt a legjobb Malajziában, de csapata hibája miatt meg kellett elégednie a hatodik hellyel."​ 
*Spanyolország:*
---------------
*El País:*​ 
"Előre megmondták és most meg is történt. A Red Bullok fölényét már az első két futamon látni lehetett, de a technikai gondok megakadályozták Sebastian Vettel sikerét. Most végre felragyogott a gyermeki arca."​ 
*El Mundo:*​ 
"Vettel megérdemelten nyert. A fiatal német már a vb rajtja óta tündököl."​ 
*Marca:*​ 
"Ha nem jön közbe semmilyen technikai probléma, a Red Bull megállíthatatlannak tűnik."​ 
*As:*​ 
"A Red Bull kíméletlen kettős sikere."​ 

<CENTER class=felso></CENTER>



*forma-1: Schumacher mégis belépett a pilóták szervezetébe*




​ 
Korábbi terveivel ellentétben mégis belépett a versenyzőket tömörítő szervezetbe (GPDA) a Forma-1 idén visszatért hétszeres világbajnoka, Michael Schumacher.

A német pilóta menedzsere és szóvivője, Sabine Kehm a Malajziai Nagydíj előtt közölte, hogy volt csapattársa, Felipe Massa rábeszélése Schumacher megváltoztatta elhatározását, és ismét tagja lett a szervezetnek. 
"Michael továbbra is támogatja a GPDA munkáját, de már nem akar olyan aktív lenni, mint korábban" - tette hozzá Kehm.
A Mercedes GP 41 éves sztárja 2006-os visszavonulásáig szóvivője és egyik motorja volt a GPDA-nak, visszatérésekor ugyanakkor azt mondta: nem szeretne újra belépni a tömörülésbe.
A szervezetet egyébként a közelmúltbeli választás nyomán Nick Heidfeld, a Mercedes GP tesztpilótája irányítja, s a háromfős vezetői testületnek még Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull) és Massa (Ferrari) a tagja.






*<RIGHT>*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 8)

*Hamiltonnak barátnője segít legyőzni az időeltolódást*



*Lewis Hamilton elárulta, hogyan győzi le a hosszú repülőút okozta fáradalmakat. Például, ha Ausztráliába utazik, akkor megáll néhány napra Los Angelesben, hogy barátnőjével legyen.*

Lewis Hamilton és Nicole Scherzinger is havonta egyszer átlagban körbeutazza a Földet. A fiatal Forma-1-es pilóta és a nála hat évvel idősebb barátnője így nehezen szakít időt egymásra, de mindent elkövetnek, hogy sikerüljön. Hamilton egy nemrég vele készült interjúban mesélt egy kicsit a részletekről, és arról, hogyan lehet legyőzni a hosszú utazás és az időeltolódás okozta fáradtságot.










„A legutóbb, amikor Ausztráliában versenyeztünk, Los Angelesen keresztül utaztam. Általában Kína felé megyek, egy éjszakát ott töltök, majd irány Ausztrália, de most Nicole Amerikában volt, ezért én is eltöltöttem pár napot Los Angelesben, majd végigaludtam az utat Ausztráliág, és tökéletesen kipihenten érkeztem meg a futamra” - nyilatkozta Hamilton, akit Melbourne-ben lekapcsoltak a zsaruk.



 

 

 

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 10)

*Briatore visszatérhet a Forma-1-be!*

*A bíróság döntése megnyugvást hozott neki!*





A 2008-es Szingapúr GP-n történtek és a tavaly emiatt kirobbant botrány miatt kellett távoznia a Forma 1-ből, és bár a francia bíróság döntése alapján visszatérhetne, a nagyszájú olasz inkább a távolmaradást választja. Legalábbis egyelőre. Ugyan egy hónapja még azt nyilatkozta Briatore, hogy 100%-ig biztos benne, hogy nem tér vissza. Briatore bevallása szerint a bíróság döntése megnyugvást hozott neki: 

"Ez volt a jó döntés - mondta - Két hónapon keresztül bűnözőként kezeltek, ez egy keserű pirula volt, csak én tudom, mennyire volt ez rossz, aztán jött a bíróság megnyugtató döntése, bár ha jól tudom, a szövetség fellebbez. Nyugodt vagyok, egy olyan hajót kormányoztam, amely süllyedt. Erkölcsi szempontból elvittem a balhét, a tényleges történéseket majd talán egyszer megírom. A lényeg, hogy a döntés visszaadta a szabadságomat és a büszkeségemet és ez így van jól" - árulta el márciusban Flav. 

Legutóbbi nyilatkozatában már több mindent elárult Briatore: 
"Úgy szabadultak meg tőlem, mint valami bűnözőtől. Csapatfőnökként soha nem fogok visszatérni, de lehet, hogy 2012 után valamilyen más szerepben igen" - hintette el a Sky Sports-nak. 

Bernie Ecclestone csak ennyit fűzött hozzá: "Azt hiszem, lehetne találni neki valamilyen szerepet a Forma-1 promóciójához kapcsolódóan."
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 12)

*Kétszázezer nézőt várnak a Koreai Nagydíjra*
2010. 03. 31. 14.03

 <RIGHT> 





*Mintegy 200 ezer nézővel számolnak a Forma-1-es világbajnoki sorozatban idén bemutatkozó Koreai Nagydíj szervezői.*


Az előkészületek a célegyenesbe fordultak, szerdán megkezdődött a jegyárusítás az október 24-i futamra, illetve az azt megelőző edzésekre.
A Szöultól mintegy 400 km-re délre fekvő jongami pályán jelenleg is zajlanak a munkálatok.

A dél-koreai verseny a 19 állomásból álló idei versenysorozatban a 17. lesz, ennél fogva a szervezők abban reménykednek, hogy akár náluk dőlhet el a világbajnoki cím sorsa.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 13)

*Kahn nekimegy Schuminak!*



 

 

*A focistalegenda keményen nekimegy a Forma-1 élő legendájának: Oliver Kahn nem titkolja, hogy véleménye szerint Michael Schumacher óriási hibát követett el a visszatérésekor.*


Oliver Kahn mindig is szókimondó ember hírében állt, ezúttal azonban nem akárkivel kapcsolatban fogalmazott meg súlyos kritikát. A Bayern München és a német labdarúgó-válogatott lassan két éve visszavonult klasszisa kortársának, a hozzá hasonlóan szintén 1969-es születésű Michael Schumachernek szólt be elég keményen.
* „Úgy vélem, Schumacher rosszul döntött, hogy végig akarja csinálni az egészet még egyszer”* – utalt Kahn a német pilóta visszatérésére a Forma-1-be.








„El kell tudnod engedni azt a világot, amelyben sokáig voltál, különben előbb-utóbb kikészülsz. Kívánom neki, hogy valamikor sikerüljön rátalálnia az új életére” – mondta a szőke exhálóőr. Schumacher eddig nem reagált a „vádakra”, de a hozzá közel állók szerint az eddigi szerényebb szereplés ellenére sem ment el a kedve a versenyzéstől, melyben ismét örömét leli – akárcsak a korábbi években.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 13)

*Formula-1: Briatore 2013-ig nem tér vissza a száguldó cirkuszba*​ 


​ 

*Flavio Briatore, a Formula-1-ben szereplő Renault korábbi csapatfőnöke beleegyezett abba, hogy 2013-ig nem tér vissza a száguldó cirkuszba.*​ 

<!-- .cikkhead -->A csapatfőnökét azért tiltották el, mivel utasította egyik versenyzőjét, Nelsinho Piquet-t, hogy az szándékosan törje össze az autóját.​ 
Briatore a Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetségben (FIA) sem vállalhat szerepet a 2011-es szezon végéig. A korábbi sportvezetőt eredetileg örökre szóló eltiltással sújtották, de a párizsi ügyészség ezt végül eltörölte.​ 
Pat Symonds, a Renault főmérnöke is elfogadta a rá kiszabott ötéves büntetést.​ 


 

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 15)

*F1: Újra szárnyalhat a Red Bull Racing*
2010. 04. 14. 14.39

<RIGHT> 
*Sanghajban az időjárás az idén is megnehezítheti a pilóták dolgát: könnyen megeshet, hogy a hétvégi Forma-1-es Kínai Nagydíjon zuhogó esőben, rendkívül nehéz körülmények között kell megküzdeniük a versenyzőknek egymással és az elemekkel.*


Esélyes több is akad, hiszen az idei mindhárom futamon más versenyző diadalmaskodott. A nyitó viadalon a spanyol Ferando Alonso (Ferrari) vitte el a pálmát, a másodikon a címvédő brit Jenson Button (McLaren) győzött, a legutóbb, két hete Malajziában rendezett versenyen a német Sebastian Vettelt (Red Bull Racing) intették le elsőként. Szepangban ráadásul - az ausztrál Mark Webber révén - tarolt az osztrák székhelyű istálló, a többiek szinte bele sem tudtak szólni küzdelmükbe.

A két Ferrari közül a brazil Felipe Massa csak a hetedik lett, de ez is elég volt ahhoz, hogy a pontverseny élére kerüljön, mert csapattársa, Alonso addig erőltette az előzést Buttonnal szemben, míg a Ferrari már addig is gyengélkedő váltója megadta magát és ezzel a spanyol óriási füstfelhőt eregetve, búcsúzni kényszerült.
Továbbra is csak epizódszerepre kényszerül a 41 esztendős Michael Schumacher. A hétszeres világbajnok - s három év szünet után visszatért - német pilóta legutóbb ugyan a hatodikról felkapaszkodott a tizedik helyre, de ezt követően műszaki hiba miatt kénytelen volt feladni a versenyt. Eddig mindössze 9 pontot gyűjtött.

* Tavaly a sanghaji esős futamot Vettel nyerte és Webber lett a második. Az idén ugyancsak égi áldásra számítanak Sanghajban.
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 17)

*Alonso-dizájn Havasi sisakján: Havasi Joci újított a hét végi versenyére*







*A nyolcéves gokartos szupertehetség vadonatúj festésű sisakban száll harcba világranglista pozíciója megtartásáért az olaszországi Ala di Trentóban, az Easykart 60 világsorozat idei ötödik viadalán. Ha eddig nem tartottak volna tőle az ellenfelek (de persze tartottak, hiszen aki nyolcévesen vezet egy ilyen rangos sorozatot, annak van respektje az ellenfelek körében), akkor most biztosan fognak, hiszen a sisakja a Formula1-es világbajnok Fernando Alonsóét mintázza. Ugyanaz a kék festés, a körbefutó sárga sáv...*


„Hogy miért Alonso? Mert ő a példaképem. Tetszik a vezetési stílusa, a bátorsága, a céltudatossága és az, hogy nem adja meg magát könnyen. És persze azért is a kedvencem, mert nagyon jó gokartos volt, nagyon, nagyon jó gokartos...” - mondta a Felix Promotion által képviselt Havasi Joci, aki jelenleg öt ponttal vezet az összetettben a Easykart 60 sorozatban.

És visszatérve még egy kicsit az ominózus sisakra: a festés hazánk egyik legjobb airbrush festőművésze, Tony Szittár keze munkáját dicséri.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 17)

*Buttoné az első szabadedzés Kínában*
2010. 04. 16. 09.20


<RIGHT> 




*A világbajnoki címvédő Jenson Button, a McLaren brit pilótája volt a leggyorsabb a Forma-1-es Kínai Nagydíj pénteki első szabadedzésén, Sanghajban.*


Őt a német Nico Rosberg (Mercedes) és a brit Lewis Hamilton (McLaren) követte. A negyedik legjobb időt a hétszeres világbajnok német Michael Schumacher (Mercedes) autózta.

Fernando Alonso Ferrarijában valószínűleg tönkrement a motor, emiatt a spanyol versenyző nehéz helyzetbe kerülhet a folytatást illetően.

A tréning során Sébastien Buemi (Toro Rosso) egy nagy fékezésnél elvesztette autójának első két kerekét. A balesetben a svájci pilóta nem sérült meg.

* Eredmények:
1. szabadedzés, az élcsoport:
*​*
**1. Jenson Button (brit, McLaren) 1:36.667 p
*2. Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes) 1:36.748
3. Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren) 1:36.775
4. Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes) 1:37.509
5. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull) 1:37.601
6. Robert Kubica (lengyel, Renault) 1:37.716

*A további program:
péntek:
*2. szabadedzés 8 ó

*szombat:*
3. szabadedzés 5 ó, időmérő 8 ó

* vasárnap:
** futam 9 ó
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>






*A másik McLaren, Hamilton nyerte a második szabadedzést*
2010. 04. 16. 10.05

<RIGHT> 




*Lewis Hamilton, a McLaren brit pilótája volt a leggyorsabb a Forma-1-es Kínai Nagydíj pénteki második szabadedzésén, Sanghajban.*


A második helyen a német Nico Rosberg (Mercedes) végzett, míg a harmadik a világbajnoki címvédő brit Jenson Button (McLaren) lett. A negyedik legjobb időt a hétszeres világbajnok német Michael Schumacher (Mercedes) autózta.

*Eredmények:
2. szabadedzés, az élcsoport:
*​*
**1. Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren) 1:35.217 ó 
*2. Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes) 1:35.465 
3. Jenson Button (brit, McLaren) 1:35.593 
4. Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes) 1:35.602
5. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull) 1:35.791 
6. Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull) 1:35.995

* korábban:
1. szabadedzés, az élcsoport:*​*​*1. Button 1:36.667 p
2. Rosberg 1:36.748
3. Hamilton 1:36.775
4. Schumacher 1:37.509
5. Vettel 1:37.601
6. Robert Kubica (lengyel, Renault) 1:37.716


*Ecclestone szerint húsz futam lesz jövőre*
2010. 04. 16. 15.08 

 <RIGHT> 




*A Forma-1 kereskedelmi jogait birtokló Bernie Ecclestone pénteken bejelentette, hogy a 2011-es szezonban 20 futamra kerül majd sor, mert jövőre India is csatlakozik a sorozathoz.*

A 79 éves üzletember korábban azt mondta, új helyszínekre szeretné vinni az autósport elitkategóriájának viadalait, ezért néhány európai futam kikerülhet a versenynaptárból.

* "Nem dobjuk ki egyik pályát sem, sőt, felkészülhetnek arra, hogy nemsokára 25 futamot rendezünk egy idényben" - mondta Ecclestone Sanghajban.*

A legtöbb istálló azonban nem tartja jó ötletnek a bővítést, mert a költségcsökkentés miatt már így is kevesebb munkatársat alkalmaznak, s korábban jelezték: a sűrű program és a gyakori utazás miatt arra kényszerülnek majd, hogy két különböző csapatot alkalmazzanak, amelyek váltani tudják egymást.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 17)

*Formula-1: Webberé a legjobb idő a szombati szabadedzésen*

<!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} -->*Mark Webber volt a leggyorsabb a Formula–1-es világbajnokság Kínai Nagydíjának szombati szabadedzésén. A második, illetve harmadik legjobb időt Lewis Hamilton, illetve Sebastian Vettel autózta.*
​<!-- .cikkhead -->A szombat délelőtti edzésen Vitalij Petrov szolgáltatta a legtöbb izgalmat, aki a célegyenes előtti kanyart túl szélesre vette, aminek következtében csúnyán összetörte a Renault elejét. Az újonc orosz pilótának nem esett baja, ám 17 percig így is állt az edzés.
Webber volt végül a leggyorsabb, megtörve ezzel a McLarenek eddigi sanghaji uralmát, bár 1:35.323-as ideje egy tizedmásodperccel gyengébb volt, mint Hamilton második szabadedzésen mért legjobb köre.
A gyakorlás egyébként Petrov balesetét leszámítva problémamentesre sikerült, az időjárás kegyes volt a pilótákhoz, és az előrejelzések alapján a magyar idő szerint reggel 8 órakor kezdődő időmérőn sem kell esőre számítani.

<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=430><CAPTION>*KÍNAI NAGYDÍJ*

</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD colSpan=5 align=middle>*3. SZABADEDZÉS*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD> 1. Webber</TD><TD>Red Bull-Renault</TD><TD>1:35.323</TD><TD> </TD><TD align=right>16</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD> 2. Hamilton</TD><TD>McLaren-Mercedes</TD><TD>1:35.564</TD><TD>+ 0.241</TD><TD align=right>12</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD> 3. Vettel</TD><TD>Red Bull-Renault</TD><TD>1:35.691</TD><TD>+ 0.368</TD><TD align=right>14</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD> 4. Button</TD><TD>McLaren-Mercedes</TD><TD>1:35.747</TD><TD>+ 0.424</TD><TD align=right>14</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD> 5. Alonso</TD><TD>Ferrari</TD><TD>1:35.857</TD><TD>+ 0.534</TD><TD align=right>13</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD> 6. Rosberg</TD><TD>Mercedes</TD><TD>1:35.913</TD><TD>+ 0.590</TD><TD align=right>12</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD> 7. Schumacher</TD><TD>Mercedes</TD><TD>1:36.262</TD><TD>+ 0.939</TD><TD align=right>10</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD> 8. Kubica</TD><TD>Renault</TD><TD>1:36.343</TD><TD>+ 1.020</TD><TD align=right>16</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD> 9. Massa</TD><TD>Ferrari</TD><TD>1:36.416</TD><TD>+ 1.093</TD><TD align=right>11</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>10. Kobajasi</TD><TD>Sauber-Ferrari</TD><TD>1:36.634</TD><TD>+ 1.311</TD><TD align=right>16</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>11. Alguersuari</TD><TD>Toro Rosso-Ferrari</TD><TD>1:36.879</TD><TD>+ 1.556</TD><TD align=right>17</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>12. Liuzzi</TD><TD>Force India-Mercedes</TD><TD>1:37.031</TD><TD>+ 1.708</TD><TD align=right>16</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>13. Buemi</TD><TD>Toro Rosso-Ferrari</TD><TD>1:37.192</TD><TD>+ 1.869</TD><TD align=right>18</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>14. Sutil</TD><TD>Force India-Mercedes</TD><TD>1:37.240</TD><TD>+ 1.917</TD><TD align=right>18</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>15. Petrov</TD><TD>Renault</TD><TD>1:37.339</TD><TD>+ 2.016</TD><TD align=right>13</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>16. Barrichello</TD><TD>Williams-Cosworth</TD><TD>1:37.585</TD><TD>+ 2.262</TD><TD align=right>13</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>17. De la Rosa</TD><TD>Sauber-Ferrari</TD><TD>1:37.664</TD><TD>+ 2.341</TD><TD align=right>19</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>18. Hülkenberg</TD><TD>Williams-Cosworth</TD><TD>1:37.784</TD><TD>+ 2.461</TD><TD align=right>14</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>19. Glock</TD><TD>Virgin-Cosworth</TD><TD>1:39.579</TD><TD>+ 4.256</TD><TD align=right>15</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>20. Kovalainen</TD><TD>Lotus-Cosworth</TD><TD>1:39.616</TD><TD>+ 4.293</TD><TD align=right>17</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>21. Di Grassi</TD><TD>Virgin-Cosworth</TD><TD>1:39.749</TD><TD>+ 4.426</TD><TD align=right>13</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>22. Trulli</TD><TD>Lotus-Cosworth</TD><TD>1:39.776</TD><TD>+ 4.453</TD><TD align=right>16</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>23. Senna</TD><TD>HRT-Cosworth</TD><TD>1:40.316</TD><TD>+ 4.993</TD><TD align=right>19</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>24. Chandhok</TD><TD>HRT-Cosworth</TD><TD>1:41.141</TD><TD>+ 5.818</TD><TD align=right>18</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​<!-- .cikkbody -->


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 17)

* Esőre vár a Williams Sanghajban*


* Rubens Barrichello és Nico Hülkenberg sem tudta a várt sebességet autózni a Kínai Nagydíj szombati időmérőjén, így a 11., illetve a 16. helyről rajtolhatnak*



Sanghajban esőre számítanak, Sam Michael technikai igazgató és versenyzői pedig jobb eredményekre, a Williamsek ugyanis esőben a mezőny első felében végezhetnek.

​*Rubens Barrichello: "*Rendben volt a mai időmérő, de sajnálatos, hogy a Q2-nél nem léptünk előrébb. Nagyon közel kerültünk a megoldáshoz, és ha erre gondolunk, most voltunk a legközelebb a csúcsteljesítményhez. Volt egy nagyszerű köröm, és elégedett vagyok azzal, amit ma délután elértünk." 
​*Nico Hülkenberg:* Nehéz időmérőn vagyunk túl, és a 16. rajthely korántsem az a pozíció, amire számítottam. Az utolsó köröm sem volt tökéletes, hibáztam és időt veszítettem az egyik kanyarban. Holnap eshet a verseny során, és ezt a magam részéről örömmel is venném."

*Sam Michael technikai igazgató: "*Rubens jól teljesített a kvalifikáció során, és csak kevéssel csúszott ki a top tízből. Egy új motort szereltünk az autójába a ma reggeli gyakorlás után, le a kalappal a szerelőink előtt, hogy végeztek a munkával az időmérő kezdetéig. Nico kvalifikációja nem úgy alaklult, ahogyan eltervezte, és ezt elemeznie kell a mérnökeivel. Teszteltünk egy új hátsó légterelőt Rubens autóján, hasznos adatokat gyűjtöttünk, ám mivel még nincs elég tapasztalatunk, úgy döntöttünk, hogy a régivel versenyzünk ezen a hétvégén."

*Az első három helyről Vettel, Webber és Alonso indulhat a vasárnapi Kínai Nagydíjon. *


*Vettelé a pole pozíció*


*A Red Bull pilótája mögött csapattársa Webber lett a második az időmérőn*​ 

<!--




-->

*Sebastian Vettel nyerte a Kínai Nagydíj időmérőjét.* A Red Bull pilótája 1:54:558-as időt ért el. A második helyen csapattársa, Mark Webber végzett, míg az időmérőn a harmadik helyet a Ferrari színeiben versenyző, Fernando Alonso szerezte meg. 
A címvédő Jenson Button (McLaren) az 5. pozícióból kezdheti a vasárnapi futamot, a McLaren 2008-as világbajnoka, a brit Lewis Hamilton a 6., a vb-pontversenyben vezető brazil Felipe Massa (Ferrari) a 7., a hétszeres világbajnok német Michael Schumacher (Mercedes) a 9. időt érte el az időmérőn. 
​http://canadahun.com/forum/#​Vettel négy időmérőből eddig hármat megnyert, míg a negyediken csapattársa lett a legjobb. 
"Elég kemény volt ma, de sikerült néhány másodpercet hoznunk Markon. A tavalyi időhöz képest egy kicsit jobbat sikerült elérnem. Végülis fantasztikus időt futottam és nagyon elégedett vagyok a csapattal" - mondta Vettel az időmérőt követően. 
Mark Webber azt mondta, nagyon jó verseny alakult ki Vettel és ő közötte. "Lenyűgöző munkát végeztek a szerelők" - tette hozzá. 
"Ez a maximum, amit el tudunk érni most az időmérőn" - mondta a Ferrari spanyol pilótája, Fernando Alonso.

*Rajt az 5.451 kilométeres sanghaji pályán vasárnap, magyar idő szerint 9 órakor.
*​*
**A rajtsorrend:*​*​​** 1. sor:*​*​** Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull) 1:34.558 p
Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull) 1:34.806*​*​** 2. sor:
* Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari)1:34.913
Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes) 1:34.923
*3. sor:
* Jenson Button (brit, McLaren) 1:34.979
Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren) 1:35.034
* 4. sor:
* Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari) 1:35.180
Robert Kubica (lengyel, Renault) 1:35.364
*5. sor:
* Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes) 1:35.646
Adrian Sutil (német, Force India) 1:35.663
* 6. sor:
* Rubens Barrichello (brazil, Williams) 1:35.748
Jaime Alguersuari (spanyol, Toro Rosso) 1:36.047
*7. sor:
* Sébastien Buemi (svájci, Toro Rosso) 1:36.149
Vitalij Petrov (orosz, Renault) 1:36.311
*8. sor:
* Kobajasi Kamui (japán, Sauber) 1:36.422
Nico Hülkenberg (német, Williams) 1:36.647
* 9. sor:
* Pedro de la Rosa (spanyol, Sauber) 1:37.020
Vitantonio Liuzzi (olasz, Force India) 1:37.161
*10. sor:
* Timo Glock (német, Virgin) 1:39.278 
Jarno Trulli (olasz, Lotus) 1:39.399
*11. sor:
* Heikki Kovalainen (finn, Lotus) 1:39.250
Lucas di Grassi (brazil, Virgin) 1:39.783
*12. sor:
* Bruno Senna (brazil, Hispania) 1:40.469
Karun Chandhok (indiai, Hispania) 1:40.578​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 18)

*Visszaszámlálás ​**0nap 0óra 17perc 44mp​*

*Kínai Nagydíj - Sanghaj*


*Kínai Nagydíj: Virtuális rajtrács (Videó)*​
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/F8yQIMlyo9c&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/F8yQIMlyo9c&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="320" height="175"></embed></object>

*Így vezet Sebastian Vettel Kínában (Videó)​*
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ibOsyg3bzp4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ibOsyg3bzp4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="320" height="170"></embed></object>

*Így vezet Nico Rosberg Kínában (Videó)​*
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SOQt7z6l0xQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SOQt7z6l0xQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="320" height="170"></embed></object>

*Rajtrács​*
Hely Versenyző Csapat 
1 S. Vettel Red Bull 
2 M. Webber Red Bull 
3 F. Alonso Ferrari 
4 N. Rosberg Mercedes Grand Prix 
5 J. Button McLaren 
6 L. Hamilton McLaren 
7 F. Massa Ferrari 
8 R. Kubica Renault 
9 M. Schumacher Mercedes Grand Prix 
10 A. Sutil Force India F1 
11 R. Barrichello Williams 
12 J. Alguersuari Scuderia Toro Rosso 
13 S. Buemi Scuderia Toro Rosso 
14 V. Petrov Renault 
15 K. Kobayashi Sauber 
16 N. Hulkenberg Williams 
17 P. de la Rosa Sauber 
18 V. Liuzzi Force India F1 
19 T. Glock Virgin Racing 
20 J. Trulli Lotus F1 
21 H. Kovalainen Lotus F1 
22 L. Di Grassi Virgin Racing 
23 B. Senna HRT F1 Team 
24 K. Chandhok HRT F1 Team​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 22)

*Hamilton ígéri, legyőzi Buttont a közeljövőben*
​
<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>*A McLarennél nincs csapatsorrend, éppen ezért Hamilton szeretne fordítani a kockán, és le akarja győzni Buttont.*



</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px"></TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link12>A McLarennél még csaK a gondolata sem merült fel a csapatutasításnak a Kínai GP-n. 

Az eddig első négy versenyen Button 60, Hamilton 49 pontot gyűjtött. Ez ellentmond az évad előtti várakozásoknak, miszerint sokan azt jósolták, hogy Lewis mellett eltörpül a címvédő Button. Hamilton tökéletesen tisztában van a helyzettel, és nem rejjtette véka alá, hogy elsődleges célja csapattársának legyőzése:

"Az első pár futamon kiválóan versenyem, miközben Jenson jó döntéseket hozott és az egyszerűbb utat választotta. Én sok esetben hátulról törtem előre, ennek ellenére jól szerepeltem. Reményeim szerint én is a könnyebb úton menetelhetek előre, és minden egyszerűbb lesz. Jensonnal mindig le akarjuk győzni egymást, ő nagyon okos pilóta és sierkült hamar beilleszkednie a csapatba. Amikor hozzánk igazolt, sokan féltették, hogy engem favorizál a csapat, miközben ő kevesebb figyelmet kap. Ez cseppet sincs így. A McLaren mindent megtett, hogy Jenson lendületbe jöjjön. Velem is ezt tették 2007-ben."​



*Miért engedékenyek ennyire a sportfelügyelők mostanában?*​


<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>*Martin Brundle szerint szigorúbb sportfelügyelői döntésnek kellett volna születnie Hamiltonra és Vettel párharcát követően.*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px"></TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link12>

Mint ismert, *Lewis Hamilton és Sebastian Vettel a Kínai GP 11. körében* egyszerre cserélt kereket, és Hamiltont pont Vettel mellé engedték ki a mclarenesek. A két autó fej-fej mellett haladt, és a többi csapat szerelőihez veszélyesen közel voltak. A futam után a versenybírák meghallgatták a két versenyzőt és a csapatmenedzsereket. A sportfelügyelők szerint Lewis Hamilton veszélyesen vezetett, ezért megrovásban részesítették. Ugyanez a "büntetés" szerepel Vettel neve mellett is az ítéletben. Vettel a box utca jobb oldala felé kormányozva megpróbálva leszorítani Hamiltont.​


"Vettel a légkulcsok és a szerelők irányába szorította Hamiltont, igaz mindezt akkor, mikor Hamiltonnak kellett volna lereagálni Vettelt, azaz el kellett volna vennie a gázt. Mindketten megrovást kaptak, de mit ér ez? Meddig érvényes egy megrovás, és mennyit kell kapni, hogy büntetéssé válljon? Ha én lettem volna a sportfelügyelők tanácsadója, javasoltam volna, hogy a következő futamon rajtbüntetést kapjanak. Az ítélet nagyon veszélyes precedenst állított fel."
Brundle Button is megbüntette volna, amiért drasztikusan lelassította a mezőnyt a Safety Car kiküldése után.:​ 
*"Azt is javasoltam volna, hogy egy áthajtásos büntetést kapjon Button is, amiért ok nélkül lelassította a mezőnyt a biztonsági autó-s periódus után. Ez egyértelmű szabályszegés, hacsak nem tudta volna bizonyítani, hogy a Safety Car túl lassan ment ki a boxba."*​ 
Hamilton Malajziában is "csak" megrovást kapott, amiért *cikázva tartotta maga mögött *Petrovot.​

Mint ahogy arról beszámoltunk, 2010-től a három főből álló bizottságot egy negyedik szakember egészíti ki, egy ex-versenyző. Az szezontól négy főre emelkedett a verseny közben döntéseket hozó bizottság létszáma. Plusz egy fő mindig ex-pilóta. A négyesnek döntéshozó joga van, ám csak azokban az ügyekben, melyeket az FIA hivatalos versenyigazgatója, Charlie Whiting terjeszt eléjük.
Bahreinben Alain Prost, Ausztráliában a nyolcszoros Le Mans-győztes Kristensen, Malajziában pedig Johnny Herbert volt a háromtagú versenybizottság munkáját segítő ex-versenyző. Ugyanez a feladat Kínában Alexander Wurzra, a 2007-ben visszavonult ex-F1-es pilótára hárul.​ 

*Whitmarsh a teljes McLaren-birodalom vezérigazgatója lett*​ 
<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>MArtin Whitmarsh feladatköre két új pozícióval bővült a McLaren házatáján.</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px"></TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link12>Az 51 éves csapatvezető ezentúl az egész McLaren Group vezérigazgatója lesz, így neki jelent a többi leányvállalat vezetője. 
A McLaren Group cégcsoportba az alábbi vállalkozások tartoznak, melyek irányítása Whitmarsh feladata lesz egy személyben:
- McLaren Racing F1-es alakulat
- McLaren Electronics System gyártja a Forma-1 egységes motorvezérlő elektronikai egységet (ECU)
- McLaren Marketing
- McLaren Applied Technologies, mely az F-1-es technológiát hadiiparban, egészségügyben és A sportban is kamatoztatja
- Absolute Taste, vendéglátással foglalkozó cég
Az MP4-12C sportkocsit gyártó McLaren Automotive részlegnél azonban "csak" elnökhelyettesi posztot tölt be az wokingi üzletember.. Ezt a feladatot az F1-től tavaly visszavonult Ron Dennis látja el, aki a McLaren Group társtulajdonosa. Ez a cég a jövőben nem a McLaren Technology Centre-ben, hanem a mellette épülő McLaren Production Centre-ben fog működni.​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​
​




​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 22)

*Humor: Rosberg zenét hallgatott az időmérőn *​
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-N2k6C3sp6E&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-N2k6C3sp6E&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="240" height="170"></embed></object>


----------



## nota (2010 Április 24)

Érdekes kérdés ez a sportfelügyelős dolog. Abban egyetértek Brundle-lal hogy büntetést kellene adni a versenyzőknek, csak az a kérdés hogy mit. Én a rajthelybüntetést nem szeretem, csakúgy mint az áthajtásost. Ezek túl nagy érvágások a sok millió dolláros játékban. Szívem szerint köteleznék minden pályát hogy csináljanak egy amolyan büntető kört. A biatlonban van ilyesmi amikor lövés után a rontott lövések számával megeggyező kis büntikört kell menniük. A forma1-nél ez lehetne egy kanyarnál egy valamivel hosszabb szervízút. Ideálisan olyan 1-2 másodperc büntit kellene hogy jelentsen és súlyosabb eseteknél több ilyen kitérőre is lehetne büntetni a renitenseket. Az a baj hogy a mai nagy büntiket nem szívesen osztják ki, hisz az nagyon elronthatja a versenyeket.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 28)

*Alonso: Európában dől el, hogy ki lesz a világbajnok*
2010. 04. 27. 07.42






<RIGHT> 




*Fernando Alonso, a Ferrari spanyol pilótája szerint a két hét múlva kezdődő európai futamokon dől majd el, ki lesz az idei Forma-1-es világbajnok.*


"A szezon első versenyei jobbára a tapasztalatszerzést szolgálták, ám a java most következik - fogalmazott a kétszeres világbajnok.




- Az időjárás rendre rányomta a bélyegét a futamokra, a kevéssé ismert pályákon sok esetben a szerencsének is szerepe volt az eredmények kialakulásában. Most viszont olyan európai versenyek következnek, ahol a helyszíneket úgy ismerjük, mint a tenyerünket, hiszen itt tréningeztünk éjjel-nappal. Szóval most következik az igazság pillanata."





A jövő vasárnap esedékes, barcelonai spanyol GP előtt a brit Jenson Button (McLaren) vezet 60 ponttal, mögötte a német Nico Rosberg (Mercedes) következik 50-nel, Alonso a harmadik 49 ponttal. A négy futam közül Button kettőt, Alonso és a német Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull) egy-egy sikert könyvelhet el.




 

 

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 28)

*Spanyol Nagydíj*​ 
*2010. május 07-09.*​ 
<TABLE class=race_countdown border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=event_type>1. szabadedzés</TD><TD class=day>péntek</TD><TD class=time>10:00
​</TD><TD class=results></TD></TR><TR><TD class=event_type>2. szabadedzés</TD><TD class=day>péntek</TD><TD class=time>14:00</TD><TD class=results></TD></TR><TR><TD class=event_type>3. szabadedzés</TD><TD class=day>szombat</TD><TD class=time>11:00</TD><TD class=results></TD></TR><TR><TD class=event_type>Időmérő edzés</TD><TD class=day>szombat</TD><TD class=time>14:00</TD><TD class=results></TD></TR><TR><TD class=event_type>*Futam*</TD><TD class=day>*vasárnap*</TD><TD class=time>*14:00 *
​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 
*10 millió euróra biztosították Alonso ujjait*​ 
Öt-öt millió eurós biztosítást kötött Fernando Alonso két hüvelykujjára a Ferrari-szponzor Santander.
”Alonso hüvelykujjai a győzelmet szimbolizálják, ezekkel mutatja, minden rendben, ura a helyzetnek. Ráadásul a vezetéshez is elengedhetetlenül szükségesek” – indokolta a cég közleményében.
<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O>
A spanyol bank baleset- és életbiztosításait akarja reklámozni az akcióval, ami valószínűleg nem is kamu, ha a pilótának baja esne, megkapná az összeget.​ 

*A Ferrari Valentino Rossit ültetné jövőre a harmadik F1-es autóba*​ 
A Forma-1-es Ferrari istálló továbbra sem tett le arról, hogy a gyorsaságimotoros-világbajnokság hétszeres győztesét, a címvédő olasz Valentino Rossit ültesse jövőre harmadik autójába. Az olaszok azt szeretnék elérni, hogy 2011-ben minden csapat három versenyzővel állhasson rajthoz a futamokon, s ha ezt a szabálymódosítást bevezeti a Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA), akkor a maranellóiak mindenképpen a 31 éves motorost szerződtetnék. "Ha ebben az évben újra megnyeri a motoros vb-t, annak már elégnek kell lennie, és akkor győznie kell a Forma-1-ben is" - mondta Luca di Montezemolo, a Ferrari elnöke.
Az istállónál jelenleg a 37 esztendős olasz Giancarlo Fisichella a harmadik számú, azaz tartalékpilóta.​ 

*Tök normális boxban előzni a csapattársat*​ 
Alonso és Massa között nem lett balhé a spanyol depóelőzéséből, de főnökük azért nem örült.
A depóban előzte le ferraris márkatársát, Felipe Massát Fernando Alonso, negyedik lett, a brazil kilencedik a Kínai Nagydíjon [1]. Nem lett probléma az esetből, bár Massa majdnem mind a négy kerekével a fűre kényszerült a szűk szervízút mellett.​ 
*"Nem jöttem ki jól a hajtűkanyarból, ezért felért mellém. Nem tudtam, hogy ő is a depóba fog jönni velem, de megláttam a belső íven, és nem akartam balesetet kockáztatni. Igazából a rossz hajtűm miatt történhetett az egész"* - elemezte a történteket bő egy nap múlva Massa.​ 
Az autosport.com megkérdezte tőle, szabályosnak tartja-e a megmozdulást: "Nem tudom, de valószínűleg az, mert másik kocsik is csinálták ugyanezt. Belül volt, szóval semmit nem tehettem". Lewis Hamiltonra és Sebastian Vettelre utalt, akik hasonlóan hajtottak a depóba, úgy tűnt, mintha az angol előzne, de közülük már a pályán is végig a mclarenes volt előrébb.
”Úgy gondolom, ez teljesen normális dolog. Ha csapattársak között történik, azonnal elindul a sugdolózás, ha két különböző kocsi az, semmi nincs belőle. Szerintem Felipe rosszul jött ki a kanyarból, ezért kicsit előrébb voltam a boxutca bejáratánál” - emlékezett vissza Alonso, akinek így elsőként cserélte le gumijait a csapat, míg társa mögötte várakozott.
A Ferrari-főnök Stefano Domenicali nyilatkozatából viszont úgy tűnik, kisebb neheztelés azért lett: ”Fernando versenyző, Felipe nagyon nagyon jól viselkedett. Nem lehet könnyű neki, megértem az érzéseit, de ez az epizód nem változtatott a filozófiánkon, nekem ez a legfontosabb”.
Alonso előzése a szabályok szerint megengedett, a boxutcában is lehet versenyezni az alapvető előírásokat betartva, ráadásul a depóig vezető keskeny szakasz a pálya része.​


----------



## csoza (2010 Május 4)

Sziasztok, szerintetek sumi még feltámad poraiból ?


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 7)

*FORMULA-1 *
*Sebastian Vettel szerint akár az is számíthat, hogy ő bátrabb volt a fodrásznál, mint Fernando Alonso*​ 

*Button: A McLaren felkészülten várja a hétvégét*​ 
*A Spanyol Nagydíjjal folytatódik a Formula-1 2010-es idénye. A vb-pontversenyt vezető brit Jenson Button szerint csapata, a McLaren felkészülten várja a futamot, és reméli, meg tudja ismételni tavalyi sikerét. Közben Sebastian Vettel és Fernando Alonso az autójuk megbízhatósága miatt aggódik, ami eddig mindkettejük szereplését megnehezítette a szezonban. *​ 
Button 60 ponttal vezeti a pilóták pontversenyét, megelőzve a mercedeses Nico Rosberget, a ferraris Alonsót, és csapattársát, Lewis Hamiltont.

*„Tavaly sikerült megnyernem a spanyol versenyt, és ezt az egyik legértékesebb sikeremnek tartom az elmúlt évből. Ez egy relatív gyors pálya, olyan, amelyen élvezetes lehet a vezetés. Itt a precizitás lehet a kifizetődő, míg az agresszív stílus nem kamatozik. Szerencsére az autónk elég jól viselkedik a gyors kanyarokban, és a szezon előtti teszteken is jól mentünk itt, így bizakodó vagyok" – nyilatkozta Button.*

Mint azt az eddigi versenyeken megszokhattuk, a Red Bullal ezúttal is esélyesként kell számolnunk. Vettel az első négy futamon az első pozícióból tudott indulni, de sokszor akadt problémája az autója megbízhatóságával.

*„A statisztikák az újságíróknak érdekesek, számunkra sokkal fontosabbak a versenyek és az adott pillanat. A szombati eredmények persze meghatározóak a végső helyezés szempontjából, így most is szeretnénk az élről indulni" – mondta Vettel.*
*Alonsónak szintén a megbízhatósággal voltak problémái, bár a Ferrarinak elsősorban a motorokkal gyűlt meg a baja eddig. Állítólag azóta megtalálták a hiba forrását, és engedélyt is kaptak az FIA-tól az erőforrás lecserélésére.*

*„Remélhetőleg nem lesz több problémánk a motorral. Erős az autónk, de eddig nem tudtuk kihozni magunkból a maximumot. Nem szabad többet hibáznunk az elkövetkező versenyeken" –mondta Alonso.*
*Visszatérve az esélyekre, a Red Bull fiatal német pilótája egy új szempontra is felhívta a figyelmet a futam előtt: *
*„Levágattam a hajamat, és ahogy láttam, Fernando is így cselekedett. Szerencsére én bátrabb voltam, így remélhetőleg ebből is előnyünk származhat" – viccelődött Vettel.*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 7)

*A felfrissített Williams támadásra készül Barcelonában*
2010. 05. 06. 13.44 

<RIGHT> 







*A hétvégén Európában folytatódik a Formula-1 idei világbajnoki sorozata. A barcelonai ringet valamennyi csapat jól ismeri, hisz a téli tesztek egy részét itt hajtotta végre valamennyi istálló.*

A Williams csapat vezetői és pilótái abban bíznak, hogy az autókon végrehajtott aerodinamikai frissítés meghozza a várt eredményeket, és Barrichellóék újfent az élmezőnyben küzdhetnek a világbajnoki pontokért.

*Sam Michael, technikai igazgató: 
„A többi csapathoz hasonlóan mi is nagyon jól ismerjük a barcelonai ringet, hisz rengeteget teszteltünk itt. Bizakodóak vagyunk, hisz a pálya nyomvonala kedvező a versenyzőink stílusának, ráadásul néhány új, aerodinamikai frissítéseket is végrehajtottunk az autókon. Új első szárnyakkal érkezünk Barcelonába, de módosítottunk az oldalsó légterelő szárnyakon, illetve a szélső tükrökön. Teszteltük a hátsó szárnyat is, most több időnk volt a fejlesztésekre, mint Sanghajban.”*

*Rubens Barrichello*, aki tavaly a 2. helyen végzett a Spanyol Nagydíjon, abban bízik, hogy ezen a pályán különösen fontos lesz a jó szerepléshez a tapasztalat.
*„Valamennyien jól ismerjük ezt a pályát, aminek döntő szerepe lehet majd az időmérő edzésen. A ringen egymást váltják a gyors és lassú szakaszok, éppen ezért nem a hosszabb egyenesek végén, hanem a kanyarokban elérhető maximális sebesség a legfontosabb a jó eredményhez. Ehhez nyújthat segítséget az új aerodinamikai csomagunk. Mivel mindenki jól ismeri a pálya vonalvezetését, éppen ezért nehéz lesz az előzés. Az időjárás változása alaposan felrázhatja a mezőnyt, de ha nem jön közbe semmi, akkor a tapasztaltabb pilóták előnyben lesznek.”*

*Nico Hülkenberg:
*​*
**„Alig vártam már, hogy újra versenyezhessek, hisz amit eddig tapasztaltam a Forma-1-ből, az nagyon tetszik. Nem lesz ismeretlen számomra a pálya, hisz korábban rengeteget teszteltem itt, ráadásul a GP2-ben már versenykörülmények között is megismerkedhettem a ringgel. Éppen ezért bízom abban, hogy eredményes hétvége előtt állok. Az aerodinamikai frissítéssel nem elérhetetlen a pontszerzés. Az első szektor különösen gyors, de kifejezetten élvezem a harmadik és a kilencedik kanyart is. Csak azt sajnálom, hogy az eddigi versenyekhez hasonlóan most sem tudom megnézni ennek a csodálatos városnak a nevezetességeit. Remélem F1-es pilótaként egyszer erre is lehetőségem lesz.”*

*A Spanyol Nagydíj rövid története
*A Spanyol Nagydíjat először 1951-ben, majd 1954-ben rendezték meg a Circuito de Pedralbesen, Barcelonában. 1968-tól 1975-ig Spanyolország nagydíját a Circuito Permanente del Jaramán, Madridban és a Montjuďc-ban, Barcelonában. Utóbbi pályán történt baleset miatt 1976-tól 1981-ig Madrid lett az állandó helyszín. 1980-ban megrendezték ugyan a versenyt, de utólag világbajnokságon kívüli futamnak nyilvánították. 1986-ig nem rendezték meg Spanyol Nagydíjat, aztán 1986-tól 1990-ig a nagydíjat a Circuito de Jerezen szervezték meg, 1991 óta a barcelonai Circuit de Catalunya ad otthont a spanyol versenynek.

*Mit kell tudni a pályáról?
*A Circuit de Catalunya egy versenypálya, mely Montmeló-ban fekszik, Barcelonától nem messze északra, Katalóniában. A Formula–1 Spanyol Nagydíj mellett ezen a pályán megfordul a gyorsasági motoros világbajnokság, valamint az európai Le Mans Series is. A pályát 1991 szeptemberében nyitották meg, és még ebben a hónapban megrendezésre került a Forma–1-es Spanyol Nagydíj, melyet éppen egy Williams volánja mögött Nigel Mansell nyert meg. Azóta megszakítás nélkül minden évben itt rendezik a spanyol versenyt. A legtöbbször Michael Schumacher nyert ezen a ringen, szám szerint hatszor.

A pályán előszeretettel tesztelnek a Forma-1-es csapatok, az enyhe téli időjárás miatt. A pálya 4,627 kilométer hosszú, 16 kanyar található rajta, több kisebb átépítésen esett már túl. Boxutcája 340,7 méter, az előzetes tesztelések alapján 18,6 másodpercig tart egy boxlátogatás kerékcserével. A pálya vonalvezetése erősen megterheli a gumikat, valamint nagyon fontos a jó aerodinamika eltalálása. 2007-ben egy sikánt építettek be a pályára a célegyenesre ráfordító kanyarnál.

*A Williams szereplése Barcelonában
*A Williams legeredményesebb versenyzője a spanyol nagydíjak történetében Nigel Mansell, aki három alkalommal – 1987, 1991, 1992 – lett futamgyőztes, ebből kétszer a barcelonai ringen. A brit istálló utoljára 1997-ben nyert itt Jacques Villeneuve révén, aki abban az évben a világbajnoki címet is megszerezte mind egyéniben, mind pedig a csapata számára. 

*Az elmúlt öt év williamses helyezései
*2005 – Mark Webber 6., Nick Heidfeld 10.
2006 – Mark Webber 9., Nico Rosberg 11.
2007 – Nico Rosberg 6., Alexander Wurz kiesett
2008 – Nico Rosberg kiesett, Kazuki Nakadzsima 7.
2009 – Nico Rosberg 8., Kazuki Nakadzsima 13.
XLsport -
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 7)

*Száguldjon együtt a barcelonai pályán Rubens Barrichello-val*
2010. 05. 07. 12.35


<RIGHT> 






*A hétvégén következik az idei Formula-1-es világbajnoki szezon ötödik versenye, a Spanyol Nagydíj.*


A barcelonai pálya jellegzetessége, hogy a nagy sebességek ellenére alig lehet rajta előzni, így kulcsfontosságú az időmérő edzésen való jó szereplés. A Williams pilótája, a brazil Rubens Barrichello – aki tavaly csak azért szorult a második helyre, mert eggyel többször állt ki a boxba, mint a későbbi győztes, Jenson Button - segítségével most az olvasók is megismerkedhetnek Circuit de Catalunya-val.

„Valamennyien jól ismerjük ezt a pályát, aminek döntő szerepe lehet majd a végső sorrendet is alapvetően befolyásoló időmérő edzésnek. A ringen egymást váltják a gyors és lassú szakaszok, éppen ezért nem a hosszabb egyenesek végén, hanem a kanyarokban elérhető maximális sebesség a legfontosabb a jó eredményhez. De induljunk neki a 4,627 kilométer hosszú, 16 kanyarral teletűzdelt barcelonai körnek.

A célegyenes végéig hetedik fokozatba váltunk és nem ritka, hogy 300 km/h-s sebességgel érkezünk meg az első kanyarhoz. Onnan jön egy kettős kanyar, ahol egészen hármasig visszakapcsolunk, és a ring legélvezetesebb szakaszáig, a Renault-kanyarig maximum 140-es tempóban tudunk haladni. De aztán onnan jön a futam sava-borsa, hisz egészen fantasztikus, amikor átszáguldunk a hármas kanyaron egészen a nyújtott szektor végéig.

Itt nem ritka, hogy hetes fokozatban 280-290 km/h a sebességünk. Itt ér minket a legnagyobb G-erő – 3,9 -, majd következik két technikás, ám lassú, hajtűre emlékeztető rész, ahol ismét legfeljebb hármas fokozatban haladhatunk.

Némi gyorsulás-lassulást után – a sebességünk 260 és 140 között váltakozik – a hetedik kanyarból kijőve aztán rálépünk a gázra, és a tízes kanyarig szinte nem is kell a váltót illetve a féket használnunk, messze 200 felett száguldunk. Megérkezünk a visszafordítóig, ahol kettesben 70-80 km/h-val haladunk tovább, majd egy rövid gyors szektort kivéve jön egy technikás, kanyarokkal tűzdelt szakasz, amelyben egyszer sem lépjük túl a 180-as sebességet. A 15-ös kanyarból kijőve már elkezdünk a száz alatti tempóból gyorsulni, hisz az utolsó, célegyenesre ráfordító után tövig nyomhatjuk a gázpedált, és elkezdhetünk egy újabb kört.

Mivel előzni maximum két-három helyen lehet rövidebb féktávot véve – persze az egyenesekben történő pozícióváltáson kívül -, így döntő fontosságú lehet a szombati időmérőn való minél jobb eredmény elérése.”​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 7)

*A Red Bullok vették át az uralmat Barcelonában *


*Michael Schumacher a második szabadedzésen is harmadik lett.*

*Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull) volt a leggyorsabb a Forma-1-es Spanyol Nagydíj pénteki második szabadedzésén, Barcelonában.*

A második legjobb időt a német pilóta csapattársa, Mark Webber autózta, míg a 41 éves, hétszeres világbajnok Michael Schumacher (Mercedes GP) - akárcsak az első tréningen - ezúttal is harmadik lett.
​*a 2. szabadedzés élcsoportja:*
*
1. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull) 1:19.965 p
*2. Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull) 1:20.175
3. Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes) 1:20.757 
4. Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari) 1:20.819
5. Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren) 1:21.191
6. Robert Kubica (lengyel, Renault) 1:21.202

*az 1. szabadedzés legjobbjai:*

*1. Hamilton 1:21.134 p
*2. Jenson Button (brit, McLaren) 1:21.672
3. Schumacher 1:21.716
4. Webber 1:22.011
5. Vettel 1:22.026
6. Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes) 1:22.070

*A harmadik szabadedzés szombaton 11, míg az időmérő 14 órakor kezdődik. A futam vasárnap 14 órakor rajtol.*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 8)

*FORMULA–1 *
*A hétszeres világbajnok elégedett a fejlesztésekkel, de Barcelonában még nem lesz az élmezőnyben*
*Schumacher: Még ne várják, hogy győzzek!*


*Michael Schumacher figyelmeztette szurkolóit. A hétszeres világbajnok elmondta, hiába hajtottak végre különféle módosításokat a Mercedesen, hiba lenne a német istálló győzelmét várni a jövő hétvégi Spanyol Nagydíjon, a világbajnokság ötödik futamán.*

*„Az összes istálló átalakított autóval versenyez majd Barcelonában, természetesen mi is. Nagy potenciált látok a fejlesztésekben"* – olvasható a hétszeres világbajnok Michael Schumacher nyilatkozata saját hivatalos honlapján.

*„Főleg a leszorítóerőre és a hatékonyságra koncentrálunk, de általános fejlesztéseken is dolgoztunk. Biztos vagyok benne, hogy lesz még lehetőségünk további fejlődésre is"* – bizakodott a 41 éves német klasszis.

*„Barcelonában nagyobbat lépünk majd előre, mint általában két futam között, de még nem szabad elvárni a csapattól, hogy hirtelen a közvetlen élmezőnyben legyen" – jelentette ki Schumacher, aki elmondta, reméli, jobb eredményt ér el, mint Kínában, ahol csak a tizedik helyen ért célba.*

A három év kihagyás után visszatért Schumacher az első négy futam után mindössze tíz pontot szerzett, míg csapattársa, a szintén német Nico Rosberg ötven ponttal a második helyen áll a pilóták pontversenyében.


*FORMULA-1 *
*Hamilton szerint volt egy kis problémájuk a lágy gumikkal a második szabadedzésen*
*Webber: A McLaren nem mutatott meg mindent*

<!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} -->*A Formula–1-es Spanyol Nagydíj második szabadedzése kettős Red Bull sikert hozott, ám a Milton Keynes-i istálló ausztrál pilótája, Mark Webber szerint a McLaren még nem mutatta meg igazán, mit tud.*

világbajnoki pontverseny élmezőnyében helyet foglaló pilóták a következőket nyilatkozták a második szabadedzést követően:

*MERCEDES*
*Michael Schumacher*: „Ma remekül éreztem magam az autóban. Persze nem szabad figyelmen kívül hagyni azt sem, hogy a többi csapat is kiváló munkát végzett, ilyenkor még nehéz megmondani, hogy a beállítások mire lesznek elégendőek a hétvégén."
*Nico Rosberg:* „Magabiztosan várom a holnapot, és remélem, hogy a hétvégén mindent ki tudok majd hozni az autóból."
*MCLAREN*
*Lewis Hamilton: *„Elég szeles időben kellett autóznunk, de sikerült végül a megfelelő gumit kiválasztani, amivel javítani tudtam a pozíciómon. Remélem holnapra is sikerül a jó beállításokat megtalálni az autón."
*Jenson Button:* „Úgy gondolom, még mindig bőven van min javítanunk. Egyelőre nem sikerült megtalálnunk a megfelelő gumikat. Remélem, sikerül holnapra kijavítanunk a hibákat, és egy erősebb autóval tudok versenyezni."
*RED BULL*
*Sebastian Vettel: *„Sikerült néhány olyan váratlant húzni, amivel a versenytársak előtt tudtuk zárni a pénteket. A McLarennek még nem sikerült jól eltalálnia az autó beállításait, de ettől függetlenül nagy versenyre számíthatunk a holnapi időmérőn."
*Mark Webber: *„Remekül sikerült számunkra a mai nap, a változékony idő ellenére sikerült megszereznünk az első két helyet. Ettől függetlenül nem szabad leírnunk a McLarent, valószínűleg ma nem mutattak meg mindent magukból. Összességében, beigazolódott, hogy a tegnapi készülődés nem volt hiábavaló, jól felkészülten várhatjuk a holnapot." 
*FERRARI*
*Fernando Alonso: *„Természetesen mindig remek érzés hazai szurkolók előtt autózni Barcelonában, rengeteget dob a versenyemen. Még nem tudjuk, hogy az új hátsó szárnyakat használjuk-e holnap. Megpróbáljuk a lehető legtöbbet kihozni magunkból az új beállításokkal."
*Felipe Massa:* „Még mindig rengeteget kell dolgozunk a beállításokon, mert ma is csak ennyit tudtam kihozni az autóból. Valószínűleg az időjárási viszonyok is közrejátszottak abban, hogy csak ilyen időt értem el. Holnap ennél több kell az időmérőn."

*SPANYOL NAGYDÍJ*
*2. SZABADEDZÉS*

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><TBODY><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>1. Vettel</TD><TD class=xl24>Red Bull-Renault</TD><TD class=xl24>1:19.965</TD><TD></TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>24</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>2. Webber</TD><TD class=xl24>Red Bull-Renault</TD><TD class=xl24>1:20.175</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 0.210</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>35</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>3. Schumacher</TD><TD class=xl24>Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl24>1:20.757</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 0.792</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>28</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>4. Alonso</TD><TD class=xl24>Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl24>1:20.819</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 0.854</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>30</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>5. Hamilton</TD><TD class=xl24>McLaren-Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.191</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 1.226</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>23</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>6. Kubica</TD><TD class=xl24>Renault</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.202</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 1.237</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>36</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>7. Rosberg</TD><TD class=xl24>Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.271</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 1.306</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>27</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>8. Massa</TD><TD class=xl24>Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.302</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 1.337</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>25</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>9. Button</TD><TD class=xl24>McLaren-Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.364</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 1.399</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>26</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>10. Sutil</TD><TD class=xl24>Force India-Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.518</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 1.553</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>32</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>11. De la Rosa</TD><TD class=xl24>Sauber-Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.672</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 1.707</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>37</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>12. Liuzzi</TD><TD class=xl24>Force India-Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.904</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 1.939</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>32</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>13. Kobajasi</TD><TD class=xl24>Sauber-Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.931</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 1.966</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>29</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>14. Buemi</TD><TD class=xl24>Toro Rosso-Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl24>1:22.184</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 2.219</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>37</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>15. Barrichello</TD><TD class=xl24>Williams-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl24>1:22.192</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 2.227</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>33</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>16. Petrov</TD><TD class=xl24>Renault</TD><TD class=xl24>1:22.435</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 2.470</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>35</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>17. Alguersuari</TD><TD class=xl24>Toro Rosso-Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl24>1:22.449</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 2.484</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>34</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>18. Hülkenberg</TD><TD class=xl24>Williams-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl24>1:23.765</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 3.800</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>7</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>19. Trulli</TD><TD class=xl24>Lotus-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl24>1:24.209</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 4.244</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>26</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>20. Kovalainen</TD><TD class=xl24>Lotus-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl24>1:24.894</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 4.929</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>22</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>21. Di Grassi</TD><TD class=xl24>Virgin-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl24>1:25.066</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 5.101</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>30</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>22. Chandhok</TD><TD class=xl24>Hispania-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl24>1:25.972</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 6.007</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>23</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>23. Senna</TD><TD class=xl24>Hispania-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl24>1:26.152</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 6.187</TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>25</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>24. Glock</TD><TD class=xl24>Virgin-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl24>1:26.596</TD><TD class=xl24>+ 6.631 </TD><TD class=xl24 align=right>21</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 9)

*Hülkenberg három tizeddel maradt le a Q3-ról*
2010. 05. 09. 07.01​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Az egyik szeme sírt, a másik majdnem nevetett a Williams csapat tagjainak a Spanyol Nagydíj időmérő edzését követően. A brit istálló nagy munkával helyrehozta Nico Hülkenberg pénteken megtört autóját, és a fiatal német parádés teljesítménnyel honorálta meg a szerelők teljesítményét.*​ 
A GP2 tavalyi bajnoka ugyanis mindössze három tizedmásodperccel maradt le a Q3-ról, holott az ő versenyautójába egyelőre nem szerelték be a gyár által tesztelt újításokat. A brazil Rubens Barrichello viszont az új alkatrészekkel sem volt képes kiautózni magából, ami elvárható lett volna tőle, és már az első szakaszból sem tudott továbblépni.​ 
Sam Michael, technikai igazgató szerint egyértelműen a nagy forgalom miatt ragadt meg Barrichello a Q1-ben. „Ha az összteljesítményünket nézem, akkor nem lehet okunk a panaszra. Rubens sajnos nagy forgalomba került, így nem tudott továbblépni az első szakaszból. Nem tudott olyan tiszta kört menni, mint Nico, aki a Q1-ben és a Q2-ben is jól ment, ám ma még nem jött neki össze a legjobb tíz. Értékeljük az adatokat, és az eredmények alapján próbálunk tovább javítani az autóinkon.”​ 
*Nico Hülkenberg (13. rajthely – Q1: 1:22.857, Q2: 1:22.121)*​ 
A fiatal német pilóta a pénteki balesetét követően a délelőtti harmadik szabadedzésen már tempósan körözött, és a 14. legjobb időt autózta. Az időmérőn aztán simán bejutott a második szakaszba, sőt, komoly esélye volt a legjobb tízbe bekerülni, azonban az utolsó gyors körében a pálya harmadik harmadában hibázott nagy igyekezetében, így a futamot a 13. helyről kezdheti meg.
*„Nagyon boldog vagyok, hisz jó köröket teljesítettem. Természetesen többre vágyom, mint a 13. rajtpozíció, de most ehhez volt elég a teljesítményem. A szerelőim nagyon jó és gyors munkát végeztek, hisz tegnap megsérült a kocsim. A gyáriaknak is köszönöm, hogy tudtak új alkatrészeket küldeni a számomra, aminek köszönhetem ezt az időt. Nagyon várom már a holnapi rajtot, reménykedem a pontszerzésben.”*​ 
*Rubens Barrichello (18. idő, de 17. rajthely – Q1: 1:23.125)*
A veterán brazil elmaradt a tőle elvárható teljesítménytől. Pedig a csapat döntése alapján az ő autójába szerelték be az összes gyári újítást. Barrichello már a délelőtt sem volt képes megelőzni csapattársát – a harmadik szabadedzésen a 16. lett -, és az időmérőn már a Q1-en sem tudott túljutni, mindössze a 18. helyen végzett. Igaz, az orosz Petrov büntetése miatt a versenyt a 17. rajthelyről kezdheti majd el.
*„Nagyon csalódott vagyok, sokkal többet vártam magamtól az időmérőn. A Q3-bavágytam, erre még a Q1-ből sem sikerült továbblépnem. De ha lassabb autók köröznek előtted, és nem hagynak helyet, akkor ez lesz belőle. Nem lesz könnyű innen pontot szereznem, de mindent megteszek ennek érdekében. Talán az időjárás is megsegít…”*​ 

*Forma-1: A Spanyol Nagydíj módosított rajtsorrendje*
2010. 05. 08. 18.11​ 
<RIGHT>
*Különböző vétségek miatt, a versenybírók módosították a Forma-1 Spanyol Nagydíj rajtsorrendjét. *
*A végleges rajtsorrend a következő:*​ 
*1. Webber - Red Bull-Renault* 
2. Vettel - Red Bull-Renault 
3. Hamilton - McLaren-Mercedes 
4. Alonso - Ferrari 
5. Button - McLaren-Mercedes 
6. Schumacher - Mercedes 
7. Kubica - Renault 
8. Rosberg - Mercedes 
9. Massa - Ferrari 
10. Kobajasi - Sauber-Ferrari 
11. Sutil - Force India-Mercedes 
12. De la Rosa - Sauber-Ferrari 
13. Hülkenberg - Williams-Cosworth 
14. Buemi - Toro Rosso-Ferrari 
15. Alguersuari - Toro Rosso-Ferrari 
16. Liuzzi - Force India-Mercedes 
17. Barrichello - Williams-Cosworth 
18. Trulli - Lotus-Cosworth 
19. Petrov - Renault 
20. Kovalainen - Lotus-Cosworth 
21. Senna - Hispania-Cosworth 
22. Glock - Virgin-Cosworth 
23. Di Grassi - Virgin-Cosworth 
24. Chandhok - Hispania-Cosworth​ 

*Spanyol Nagydíj - Mark Webber rajtolhat az élről*
2010. 05. 08. 16.31​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Mark Webber, a Red Bull ausztrál pilótája indulhat az élről vasárnap a Forma-1-es Spanyol Nagydíjon, a világbajnoki sorozat ötödik versenyén.*​ 

A szombati, barcelonai időmérő edzésen Webber mögött csapattársa, a német Sebastian Vettel lett a második, és a 2008-ban világbajnok brit Lewis Hamilton (McLaren) a harmadik.​ 
A kétszeres vb-győztes, hazai közönség előtt szereplő Fernando Alonso (Ferrari) Hamilton mellől, a második sorból rajtolhat, míg a pontversenyben éllovas, vb-címvédő brit Jenson Button (McLaren) az ötödik eredményt autózta a katalán fővárosban.​ 
A hétszeres világbajnok német Michael Schumacher (Mercedes) továbbra sem tudott beleszólni a "nagyok" küzdelmébe, ezúttal a harmadik sorból, a hatodik pozícióból startolhat vasárnap.​ 
A két Red Bull szombaton is szélvészgyors volt: egyedül Webber tudta 1:20 perc alá szorítani legjobb körét (1:19.995), Vettel alig maradt el csapattársától (1:20.101), Hamilton pedig jóval gyengébb idővel (1:20.829) lett harmadik.​ 
*A rajtsorrend:*
1 sor:
------
Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull)
Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull)
2. sor:
Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren)
Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari)
3. sor:
-------
Jenson Button (brit, McLaren)
Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes)
4. sor:
-------
Robert Kubica (lengyel, Renault)
Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes)
5. sor:
-------
Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari)
Kobajashi Kamui (japán, Sauber)
6. sor:
-------
Adrian Sutil (német, Force India)
Pedro de la Rosa (spanyol, Sauber)
7. sor:
-------
Nico Hülkenberg (német, Williams)
Vitalij Petrov (orosz, Renault)
8 sor:
------
Sébastien Buemi (svájci, Toro Rosso)
Jaime Alguersuari (spanyol, Toro Rosso)
9. sor:
-------
Vitantonio Liuzzi (olasz, Force India)
Rubens Barrichello (brazil, Williams)
10 sor:
-------
Jarno Trulli (olasz, Lotus)
Heikki Kovalainen (finn, Lotus)
11. sor:
--------
Timo Glock (német, Virgin)
Lucas di Grassi (brazil, Virgin)
12. sor:
--------
Karun Chandhok (indiai, Hispania)
Bruno Senna (brazil, Hispania)


*Alonso majdnem telibe vágja Rosberg autóját (Videó)*

*Íme egy videó az esetről. A Ferrari az incidens miatt 20 ezer dolláros büntetést kapott, a spanyol versenyzőt nem büntették meg.*
​
<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/e4fzs_Oxbko&hl=hu_HU&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/e4fzs_Oxbko&hl=hu_HU&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="260" height="170"></embed></object>


----------



## phoenyx (2010 Május 9)

*Forma 1 spanyol nagydíj*

[FONT=&quot]Mark Webbernek a Forma 1 idény V. futama hozta meg pályafutása III. futamgyőzelmét. <o>

</o>[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]A Spanyolország-i Nagydíjon rajt-cél győzelmet aratott Webber tavaly nyert először futamokat Németországban és Brazíliában.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Az ausztrál Webber örömében a verseny után kifutott a pályára, és a nézőközönség közé dobta a RedBull csapat által számára készített sisakját. 

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Hamilton az utolsó körben egy bal első defekt miatt elvesztette II. helyezését, így került Alonso a II. helyre.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Sebastian Vettel-nek fékrendszere hibásodott meg, így a III. helyre is motorfékkel gurult be.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Schumacher IV. lett, ez az eddigi legjobb eredménye az újrakezdése óta.

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Még a futam előtt bejátszottak egy riportot: azt a Kimi Raikkönen-t interjúvolták meg, aki korábban világbajnok volt, de 1 éve kiszállt a Forma 1 világából, most Rally versenyzőként próbálja szerencséjét. Nos, a Forma1-es hozzá intézett kérdésre Raikkönen csak annyit válaszolt, hogy ugyanaz a Forma 1, mint volt, semmi sem változott. Erre még Héder Barna is nevetésre fakadt…[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Jövő héten a Monaco-i Nagydíjon láthatjuk a „száguldó cirkuszt”.[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]<o>
</o>[/FONT]


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 10)

*A csapatok az F-csatorna betiltása mellett döntöttek*

Az f1-es csapatok megegyeztek abban, hogy a jövő évtől tiltólistára helyezik az úgynevezett F-csatornát, amely nagyobb végsebességet tesz lehetővé az egyenesekben, erősítette meg a rendszert elsőként kifejlesztő McLaren csapatfőnöke.​Martin Whitmarsh, aki egyébként a csapatok szövetségének elnöke is egyben, a <CITE>BBC Sport</CITE>-nak elmondta, hogy a FOTA vasárnap reggeli megbeszélésén szavazásra bocsátották a kérdést, és a csapatok annak jövő évi betiltása mellett voksoltak. 
A hírek szerint a találkozó előtt a McLaren levelet intézett a csapatok vezetőihez, melyben arra kérte őket, hogy kétszer is gondolják meg a rendszer betiltását, melyre már eddig is rengeteg pénzt és energiát költöttek egyesek, ám azt a többiek visszautasították.

A legfőbb kifogása az volt a rendszert ellenzőknek, hogy mindez sérti a mozgó aerodinamikai elemek tiltására vonatkozó szabályokat, azaz pontosan azok kijátszása, hiszen maga a pilóta az, aki mozgásával befolyásolja a hátsó szárny légellenállását és terhelését.

A McLaren versenyzői a térdükkel takarják el azt a lukat, ami a levegő áramlását szabályozza, míg a Ferrari ezen a hétvégén élesben is bevetett rendszerét a versenyzők a kézfejükkel irányítják, ami egyesek szerint túlságosan veszélyes, hiszen néha egy kézzel fogják a kormányt.

*„Egy nagyon okos mérnöki megoldás, le a kalappal azok előtt, akik kifejlesztették, de néhány megoldás, amit ezen a hétvégén is láthattunk, súrolja a határokat, mikor azt látod, hogy egyes pilóták igazából kéz nélkül vezetnek, hiszen míg egyik kezükkel az F-csatornát irányítják, a másikkal a fékeloszlást változtatják”* – mondta a Red Bull csapatfőnöke, Christian Horner.

*„Szóval azt gondolom, hogy ez biztonsági- és pénzkérdés, amit mindenképpen meg kell vitatnunk.”*

*Alonso* azonban cáfolta, hogy veszélyes lenne az eszköz használata:* „Mindig tartom a kezeimmel a kormányt. Az összes versenyző állítgat a fékeloszláson manapság, és vannak más kapcsolók is, mint például az első szárny állítására szolgáló gombok, így nem hiszem, hogy ezzel bármi gond lenne.”*
A FOTA korábban már megegyezett arról, hogy a jövő évtől betiltja a tavalyi szezon elején beárnyékoló dupla diffúzor használatát.


*Schumacher: Ijesztően nagy a különbség!*

Annak ellenére, hogy idei legjobb eredményét érte el, Michael Schumacher egyáltalán nincs megelégedve, mert elmondása szerint továbbra is ijesztően nagy lemaradásban vannak az élbolyhoz képest, amin minél előbb változtatniuk kell.​Schumacher a negyedik helyen végzett a hétvégi Spanyol Nagydíjon, ahol először sikerült megvernie csapattársát, Nico Rosberget az idei évben, ám mindezek ellenére csalódottan hagyja el Barcelonát, mert a módosított W01 ugyan javult, így is hatalmas a lemaradása.

„Egy igen szórakoztató verseny volt az elejétől fogva, jóllehet tisztában voltunk azzal, hogy ha nem történik valami különleges, akkor semmi esélyünk nem lesz a dobogós helyekre” – mondta a hétszeres világbajnok, aki vérre menő csatát vívott Jenson Buttonnal.

*„Izgalmas volt számomra a harc, és hogy magam mögött tudtam tartani, miután pozíciót nyertem, azonban nem vagyok elégedett, hiszen a mai napon csak védekezni tudtunk.”*

*„Mindössze bízni tudtunk abban, hogy valakinek megbízhatósági problémái lesznek, és így előrébb tudtunk kerülni, de egyértelmű, hogy nem így akarunk pozíciókat nyerni, nem ez a helyes módja annak, hogy előrébb végezz.”*

*„Az élen egyszerűen túl nagy a különbség ahhoz, hogy elégedettek legyünk a verseny után. Nagyon bízunk abban, hogy a jövő hétvégén megrendezésre kerülő Monacói Nagydíjnak helyet adó utcai ring karakterisztikája jobban fog feküdni az autóinknak.”*

Michael csapattársa, Nico Rosberg számára borzalmasan sikerült az egész hétvége, nem elég, hogy mind az időmérőn, mind a versenyen kikapott csapattársától, az idei évben először, de még pontot sem tudott szerezni, mellyel a második helyről visszacsúszott az ötödikre az egyéni pontversenyben. 
A német versenyző bevallotta, hogy a módosított autó egyelőre nem fekszik neki, de bízik abban, hogy egyszeri esetről van szó, és csak a katalán pályán nem tudta kihozni a versenygépben rejlő potenciált.

*„A versenyen szinte minden ellenem játszott, és bosszantó, hogy az idei évben először nem tudtam pontokat szerezni” – mondta. „Továbbfejlesztettük az autót, aminek javítania kellett volna a teljesítményen, de egyszerűen nem működtek nekem az újítások ezen a pályán.”*

*„Csalódott vagyok a hétvége miatt, és most az lesz a dolgunk, hogy megnézzük, mi ennek az oka, és miért maradtunk el a szokásos teljesítményünktől.”*


*Alonso örül a nem várt pontoknak*


Fernando Alonso a tegnapi időmérő után úgy nyilatkozott, hogy csodára lenne szüksége ahhoz, hogy legalább az egyik Red Bull elé kerüljön a vasárnapi versenyen, és ez a csoda megérkezett, hiszen Mark Webber mögött a második helyen végzett.​A Ferrari hazai közönsége előtt versenyző pilótája szinte végig a negyedik helyen autózott, ám a futam utolsó negyedében két pozíciót is előrébb lépett, miután Sebastian Vettel fékproblémák miatt egy extra kiállást iktatott be, majd Lewis Hamilton egy defekt következtében kiesett.

A kétszeres világbajnok ezzel felugrott a második helyre az egyéni bajnokságban, és csak három pont a lemaradása a listavezető Jenson Button mögött, aki Michael Schumacher árnyékában az ötödik helyen futott célba.

*„Hihetetlenül boldog vagyok a mai eredmény után, és mikor a verseny utolsó részében két pozíciót is nyersz, akkor azt mondhatod, hogy nem várt pontokat szereztél, ami mindenképpen jó érzés” – mondta Alonso.*

*„Összességében a hétvége úgy ahogy rendben volt számunkra, de ami a végeredményt illeti, egy fantasztikus hétvégét teljesítettünk. A negyedik hely a kvalifikáción, aztán pedig egy második hely a versenyen, azt kell mondjam, hogy fantasztikus eredmény.”*

A spanyol pilóta természetesen tisztában van azzal, hogy még nagyon sokat kell javulniuk, hogy harcba tudjanak szállni a Red Bull Racing versenyzőivel, miután Webber fölényes győzelmet aratott a katalán ringen.

*„Fejlődnünk kell, ezzel tisztában vagyunk” – folytatta. „A hétvégén is láthattuk, hogy vannak területek, ahol fejlődnünk kell, különösen az időmérőn. Tanultunk ebből a hétvégéből. Ami viszont fontos, hogy most is kihoztuk magunkból a maximumot.”*

*„Azonban célunk az, hogy az első helyen legyünk, és bízunk abban, hogy ez hamarosan meg is fog valósulni. Viszont amíg tudásunk legjavát nyújtjuk, és kihasználjuk a lehetőségeinket, elégedettek lehetünk.”*


*Button beszólt az agresszív Schumachernek*


Jenson Button csalódottságának adott hangot, mert úgy gondolja, hogy Michael Schumacher nem volt túl sportszerű, mikor a külső íven körbeautózta őt az első kanyarban, miután kiállását követően visszatért a pályára a vasárnapi Spanyol Nagydíjon.​A McLaren brit versenyzője egy kuplungprobléma miatt értékes időt vesztett első és egyetlen kiállása alkalmával, így pontosan Schumacher mellé érkezett vissza a pályára. 
Bár ő volt a belső íven, hideg abroncsaival nem tudta felvenni a harcot a hétszeres világbajnokkal, aki hihetetlenül agresszíven vezetett, és a külső íven elment mellette, ami nem tetszett Buttonnak.

*„Nem igazán tudtam, hogy Michael pontosan hol van mellettem. Befordult, és ha én nem veszek vissza, akkor összeütközünk. Nem hagyott elég helyet nekem. Egyáltalán nem volt szép manőver tőle” –* mondta mérgesen Button.

A világbajnoki címvédő, aki jelenleg is vezeti a bajnokságot, nagyon keményen támadta a Mercedes versenyzőjét, azonban képtelen volt támadási pozícióba kerülni a némettel szemben, aki elmondása szerint szépen védte pozícióját.

*„Nehéz előzni ezen a pályán, és Michael nem bolond” – folytatta. „Pontosan tudja, hogy hova kell tennie az autóját, így egy ilyen pályán egyszerűen nem lehet elmenni mellette. Szépen védte a belső ívet, és nem tudtam megelőzni a külső íven, mert minden egyes alaklommal kiszorított.”*

*„Nem hibázott, így nagyon bosszantó volt mögötte autózni, mert sokkal gyorsabb is lehettem volna. Az ötödik hely végül rendben van, de bosszantó, mert az autó gyorsabb volt ezen a pályán.”*


*Törmelék okozhatta Hamilton balesetét*


A McLaren csapatfőnöke, Martin Whitmarsh elmondta, hogy Lewis Hamilton abroncsai kiváló állapotban voltak, így csak azt tudja elképzelni, hogy egy korábban felszedett törmelék okozhatta a brit pilóta kiesését.​Hamilton magabiztosan autózott a második helyen, mikor két körrel a futam vége előtt bal első kereke defektet kapott az egyik jobbos kanyarban, aminek következtében kicsúszott a pályáról, és a gumifalba csapódott.

Whitmarsh azonban elmondta, hogy információik szerint jó állapotban voltak Hamilton abroncsai, így egyelőre csak azt tudja elképzelni, hogy egy törmelék miatt robbant fel a vitatott abroncs a jobbos kanyarban.

*„Egy lassú defekt volt, ugyanis elszivárgott a levegő” – mondta a csapaatfőnök a <CITE>BBC Sport</CITE>nak. „Nem kizárt, hogy egy törmelék okozta, ami beragadt a felnibe. Igazából nem egy konkrét defekt volt. Azonban mindez nagyon fájó a csapat számára.”*

*„Az abroncsok jó formában voltak, így szerintem valami törmelék okozhatta a problémát, azonban ezek egyelőre csak feltételezések, a mélyreható vizsgálatot majd csak akkor tudjuk elvégezni, ha visszakaptuk az autót, illetve a leszakadt alkatrészeket.”*

Hamilton is csalódottan nyilatkozott, ugyanis elmondása szerint nagyon élvezte a futamot, és ha sikerül befejeznie a versenyt a második helyen, akkor most csapattársa mögött, a második helyen áll az egyéni bajnokságban.

*„Egy nagyon jó verseny volt számomra, nagyon élveztem a versenyzést”* – mondta az egykori világbajnok, aki kiváló tempót diktált az egész versenyen.

*„Jó látni, hogy sikerült előrelépést elérni, és be tudtuk ékelni magunkat a két Red Bull közé. Fantasztikus lett volna a csapat számára, de néha megesik az ilyen. Fogalmam nincs, hogy mi volt, de ki fogjuk vizsgálni az ügyet.”*

*„Még nagyon sok verseny hátra van. A célba érkezésért harcoltam, és értékes pontokat szerezhettünk volna, de sajnos felrobbant a kerekem két körrel a vége előtt. Ezt el kell fogadni, mert ilyen az autóversenyzés.”*


*Változatlan marad az időmérő Monacóban*


Bár sokan szolgalmazták, hogy a hatalmas tumultus elkerülése érdekében, szedjék két részre a mezőnyt a jövő hétvégi Monacói Nagydíj időmérő edzésén, végül minden marad a régiben, miután a csapatok nem tudtak egyezségre jutni az ügyben.

​A Forma-1-es Csapatok Szövetsége (FOTA) vasárnap délelőtti ülésén a gumikérdés mellett a jövő hétvégi futam időmérőjének lebonyolításáról is beszélt, ám mivel nem volt teljes egyetértés a kvalifikáció kettéválasztásáról, minden marad a régiben Monacóban.

Az ötlet az volt, hogy a 24 fős mezőnyt sorsolással osszák ketté, és két edzést rendezzenek, egyenként 12 autóval, majd az eredményeket fésüljék össze, és így alakuljon ki a végleges rajtrács, mellyel elkerülhető lehetett volna a nagy forgalom a versenynaptár legrövidebb pályáján.

Azonban a csapatok között nem volt teljes egyetértés, így végül minden marad a régiben, ami egy igen mozgalmas időmérőt vetít előre, ahol minden bizonnyal számos feltartásnak és mutogatásnak lehetünk majd szemtanúi a hercegségben.

A Lotus vezetője, Tony Fernandes a <CITE>Reuters</CITE> hírügynökségnek elmondta, hogy ő is azok közé tartozott, akik ellenezték a módosítást.

*„Voltak tárgyalások a FOTA mai megbeszélésén arról, hogy osszuk ketté az időmérőt, és 12-12 versenyző vegyen részt az egyes kvalifikációkon” – mondta a szakember. „Én erre azt mondtam, hogy köszönöm nem, nem kérünk belőle.”*

*„Azt akarjuk, hogy a verseny izgalmas, és kiszámíthatatlan legyen, így hagyjuk, hogy az időmérő maradjon a régiben. Már hét hónapja a Forma-1-ben vagyok, és ezek a srácok nagyon jó versenyzők, és azért vannak fizetve, hogy jól vezessenek.”*



​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 13)

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%" class="other_news strip"><TBODY><TR><TD class=other_news_title>

*Alguersuari fokozatosan építené fel a hétvégéjét Monacóban*
2010-05-13 06:25 ​ 
*A Toro Rosso spanyol versenyzője, Jaime Alguersuari elhatározta, azonnal nem csap majd bele a lecsóba Monacóban.*​ 
Jaime rendelkezik némi tapasztalttal a hercegségi pályáról, így valamelyest könnyebb hétvégére számíthat, mint azt gondolnánk.​ 
_*Jaime Alguersuari*_​ 
_Voltam már itt, szóval van némi tapasztalatom Monacóból, ugyanakkor tudom, hogy teljesen más lesz ez a hétvége. A Formula-1-ben különböző beállításokkal dolgozunk és az autó felépítése is más. A sebesség is eltérő a többi kategóriához képest, valamint a gumik sem úgy reagálnak. _​ 
_Jó hír számomra, hogy ismerem a pályát, de most minden gyorsabb lesz és a féktávok is különböznek majd. _​ 
_Fokozatosan kell felépíteni a hétvégét, nem szabad azonnal gyorsan menned, mert abból még nagy baj is lehet. Bizalommal kell lenned a pálya felé. A célom természetesen a pontszerzés lesz. _​ 
_A tavalyi év számomra bonyolult volt. Nem volt tapasztalatom a Formula-1-ben. Az F1 kilencven százaléka tapasztaltat és a fennmaradó tíz százalék a tehetség. Idén sokkal jobb vagyok fizikailag, technikailag és nagyobb is a tapasztalatom._​ 



</TD><TD class=other_news_date></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<EMBED height=170 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=240 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/TzO3XdIyjhQ&hl=hu_HU&fs=1& allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>

<EMBED height=340 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=560 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/YDKIZbkcPoQ&hl=hu_HU&fs=1& allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"> 


*</EMBED>*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 13)

*Rosberg cáfolja, hogy lemondott róla a Mercedes*

*2010. május 12. 21:57 *


- Nico Rosberg értetlenül áll a hét elején szárnyra kapott híresztelések előtt, és cáfolja, hogy az átalakított versenygéppel többé már nem fog tudni labdába rúgni csapattársával, Michael Schumacherrel.
Rosberg kiválóan teljesített a szezon első négy tengerentúli versenyén, azonban visszatérve Európába, drasztikusan visszaesett a teljesítménye, és az idei évben először mind az időmérőn, mind a versenyen kikapott csapattársától. 
Sokan úgy gondolják, hogy mindez csapata legújabb fejlesztéseinek köszönhető, amik csak Schumachernek kedveznek, és amikkel egyértelművé vált, hogy a Mercedes beáldozta ifjú tehetségét azért, hogy megvédje a hétszeres világbajnok becsületét. 
Rosberg azonban cáfolta, hogy ez lenne a helyzet, sőt elmondása szerint ez nem is nagyon lenne kivitelezhető, hiszen túlságosan megegyezik a vezetési stílusa csapattársáéval.
„Pontosan ugyanolyan módon vezetünk, Michael és én, így nem is lehet olyan versenygépet építeni, ami neki jobban fekszik, mint nekem” – mondta a német versenyző a riportereknek Monacóban. 
„Az egyetlen tény az, hogy alulkormányozottsággal küszködök jelen pillanatban. Azonban az elmúlt napokban nagyon keményen dolgoztunk azon, hogy megoldást találjunk erre, és javítani tudjuk ezen, mert ez Michaelnek sem jó.”
„Mindkettőnk számára rossz dolog ez, és egyéb külső tényezőkön kívül azért teljesíthettem gyengébben az elmúlt versenyen, mert engem egy kicsit rosszabbul érintett ez” – folytatta Rosberg, aki hozzátette, hogy az elmúlt verseny óta nagyon sokat dolgozott mérnökeivel, hogy javulást érhessen el. 
„Rengeteg mindent megvizsgáltunk és kiértékeltünk, és úgy tűnik, hogy mérnökeimmel együtt megfejtettük, hogy miért volt nehéz dolgom összességében."
"Egy dolog biztos, méghozzá az, hogy nagy volt az alukormányozottság, ahogy eddig egész évben.”
„Azonban ez még jobban kijött a hosszú kanyarokban Barcelonában. Ezekkel a gumikkal pedig nagyon óvatosan kell bánni, kockázatos ugyanis túlterhelni azokat a kanyarok bejáratánál, így vissza kellett vennem, ami egy kis időmbe került.”
„Végül aztán egy tizeddel voltam csak lassabb Michaelnél a kvalifikáción. Remekül vezetett, és ezzel nem lehet mit kezdeni. A versenyen semmi nem jött össze, nem tudtam a saját tempómat autózni.”
„A rajtnál volt egy incidensem, ami miatt rengeteg sár került az autó aljára, ami tönkretette az aerodinamikát, így aztán innen már nem volt egyszerű, katasztrófa volt a versenyem.”
„Éppen ezért nem is érdemes az elmúlt verseny alapján ítéletet mondani a teljesítményemről. Bízom abban, hogy ezen a hétvégén simább lesz a hétvégém, és eredményesebb leszek” – tette hozzá Rosberg.


*Alonso nem hisz a szerencsében*

2010. május 12. 20:02 


- Bár sokak szerint az ölébe hullott a második hely hazai versenyén, Fernando Alonso úgy érzi, igenis megdolgozott azért, hogy felállhasson a dobogóra a múlt hétvégi Spanyol Nagydíjon, mert míg ő jól végezte dolgát, ellenfelei ezt nem mondhatják el magukról.
A Ferrari kétszeres világbajnoka a futam javarészében a negyedik helyen haladt, ám Sebastian Vettel fékproblémái, majd Lewis Hamilton utolsó előtti körben történt kiesése után végül a második pozícióban végzett, mellyel három pontra megközelítette a bajnokságot vezető Jenson Buttont. 
Bár sokan úgy gondolják, hogy csak az ölébe hullott a második hely, Alonso nem foglalkozik az őt támadókkal, és elmondta, hogy nem a szerencsének köszönheti, hogy egy dobogós helyezéssel tudta megjutalmazni hazai közönségét.
„Úgy gondolom, hogy nem voltam szerencsés Barcelonában” – mondta a spanyol a hétvégi futamnak helyet adó Monacóban. „Egy remek versenyem volt, ahol végig a legjobb tudásomat nyújtottam.”
„Ha a többiek nem végezték jól a dolgukat, akkor az az ő problémájuk. Ha a fékek nem megbízhatóak, akkor meg kell oldaniuk, vagy ha a felni eltörik, akkor szintén utána kell járniuk, és meg kell oldaniuk. Nem hiszem, hogy a dolog a szerencséről szól.”
„Szerintem az van, hogy egyszerűen nem készültek fel elég jól a futamra. Ahogy mi sem végeztünk jó munkát Malajziában, ahol már az időmérő első etapjában búcsúztunk. Az nem az ő szerencséjük volt, hanem a mi hibánk.”
„Aztán Kínában kiugrottam a rajtnál, nos ez sem szerencse volt, hanem az én hibám. Szóval ez nem a szerencséről szól. Barcelonában egy jó hétvégénk volt, míg a többiek ezt nem mondhatják el magukról.”
Alonso azt is elmondta, hogy jóval szorosabb küzdelemre számít, mint az elmúlt versenyen, és reményei szerint a Ferrari közelebb lesz a Red Bullhoz a szűk utcai ringen Monacóban. 
„Ismét ők (Red Bull) lesznek a legerősebb ellenfeleink, de azt gondolom, hogy a McLaren is nagyon versenyképes lesz a hétvégén” – folytatta. „Bízom abban, hogy mi is a legjobb tudásunkat fogjuk nyújtani, mert nem voltunk elég gyorsak Barcelonában.”
„Voltak problémáink az időmérő edzésen, és túlságosan nagy volt a lemaradásunk, azonban bízom abban, hogy itt Monacóban jól fogjuk végezni a dolgunkat, és közelebb leszünk a Red Bullhoz.”


*Schumacher beszólt a csapatvezetőknek*

2010. május 12. 18:36

- Michael Schumacher kritikus szavakkal illette az f1-es csapatfőnököket, amiért nem tudtak eleget tenni a pilóták kérésének, akik azt szerették volna, hogy a nagy forgalom elkerülése érdekében osszák ketté a mezőnyt az időmérőn Monacóban.
A versenyzők kivétel nélkül egyetértettek abban, hogy a 20 perces első etap helyett két 10 perces etapot rendezzenek, majd az köridők összefésülésével határozzák meg az első hét kiesőt.
A csapatvezetők azonban nem tudtak megegyezni erről, így minden marad a régiben, és szinte biztosra vehető, hogy lesznek meglepetések az első etapban, hiszen a hatalmas forgalom miatt elméletileg kevesebb, mint 200 méterenként lesz egy autó a versenynaptár legrövidebb pályáján, ha mind a 24 versenygép kihajt a boxból. 
Schumacher úgy gondolja, a kiscsapatok vezetőinek lesz köszönhető a szombati káosz, ugyanis nekik érdekük, hogy ne menjen le simán az edzés, mert így esélyük lehet arra, hogy más kárából hasznot húzva, a szokásosnál előrébbről rajtolhassanak. 
„Néhány csapatvezető úgy érezte, hogy jobban jár a káosszal, mintsem egy tiszta időmérővel” – mondta a hétszeres világbajnok Monacóban. 
„Szóval ez a nagy helyzet, ez az, amivel meg kell birkóznunk a hétvégén, és majd meglátjuk, kinek jön ki a lépés, és kinek nem.”
Bár Schumacher korábban már vett részt olyan időmérőn Monacóban, ahol több mint 24 autó harcolt a jobbnál jobb rajtpozíciókért, akkor egy óra állt a csapatok rendelkezésére ahhoz, hogy egy elfogadható kört összerakjanak, így szinte soha nem volt olyan, hogy minden autó pályán lett volna.


*A Red Bull kemény csatára számít Monacóban*

2010. május 12. 19:11

- Mark Webber úgy gondolja, hogy csapatának jóval nehezebb dolga lesz Monacóban, mint az elmúlt versenyen volt Barcelonában, ahol fölényes győzelmet aratott.
A Red Bull ausztrál versenyzője szerint a McLaren, a Ferrari, és a Mercedes sokkal közelebb lesz hozzájuk a szűk utcai pályán, de nem aggódik túlságosan, mert biztos abban, hogy az RB6 megállja majd a helyét a hercegségben. 
„Nem látok okot arra, hogy ne legyünk versenyképesek ezen a pályán” – mondta Webber. „Láthatjuk, hogy a tavalyi Szingapúri Nagydíj óta szinte minden pályán versenyképesek voltunk, így már alig várom, hogy láthassam, miként teljesítünk ezen a hétvégén.”
„Természetesen tisztában vagyok azzal, hogy jóval nehezebb dolgunk lesz, mint az elmúlt versenyen volt, hiszen egy kivételes eset volt, hogy közel egy másodperccel gyorsabbak voltunk mindenkinél a kvalifikáción.”
„Szerintem nem valószínű, hogy ilyen nagy különbség lesz ezen a pályán, hiszen nagyon rövid egy kör, és nem tart sok ideig körbemenni. A másik dolog pedig az, hogy általában nagyon szoros szokott leni a mezőny itt Monacóban.”
Bár a Red Bull eddig veretlen az időmérő edzésen az idei évben, és minden jel arra utal, hogy a legerősebb autóval rendelkezik a jelenlegi mezőnyben, Webber figyelmeztetett, hogy a hercegségben bármi megtörténhet, hiszen itt nem a puszta teljesítmény számít igazán. 
„Ez egy teljesen más vonalvezetés, egy különleges hely. Nem Monte Carlo utcáira tervezed a forma-1-es versenygéped, hiszen egy évben csak egyszer látogatsz el ilyen típusú pályára” – magyarázta. 
„Mind az autó, mind a versenyző számára komoly kihívást tartogat a pálya, és teljesen más dolgok kellenek ide, mint a többi helyszínre. Arra számítok, hogy egy nagyon szoros küzdelem lesz köztünk, a McLaren, a Ferrari, és a Mercedes között.”


*Massa visszavágásra készül Monacóban*

2010. május 12. 18:07 

- Felipe Massa bízik abban, hogy a lágyabb keverékű abroncsokon ismét versenyképes lesz a teljesítménye, és visszavághat az elmúlt futamokon elszenvedett vereségért a hétvégén megrendezésre kerülő Monte-Carlói Nagydíjon.
A Ferrari brazil pilótája a szezonnyitón még tartani tudta a lépést csapattársával, Fernando Alonsóval, ám azóta csak árnyéka régi önmagának, amit részben annak tud be, hogy nem tudja megfelelően felmelegíteni a keményebb keverékű abroncsokat. 
A Bridgestone azonban visszatér azokhoz a gumikhoz (szuperlágy és közepes) Monacóban, amiket az első versenyen is használt Bahreinben, így Massa bízik abban, hogy ismét versenyképes lesz a teljesítménye. 
„Az elmúlt hétvége nem volt túl jó számomra, különösen az időmérő” – mondta a brazil pilóta a riportereknek Monacóban. „A Red Bull Racing csúnyán elvert mindenkit, és egyszerűen szenvedtem a gumik miatt.”
„A verseny már jobban sikerült, hiszen a kilencedik pozícióból indultam, és végül a hatodik helyen végeztem. Jól kaptam el a rajtot, aztán elég unalmas volt a verseny, csúnyán beragadtam Jenson (Button) mögé, és szenvedtem a tapadással.”
„Mivel nem volt meg a megfelelő tapadásom, képtelen voltam bármit is csinálni, egyszerűen nem tudtam előzési pozícióba kerülni, így nem volt túlságosan eredményes a versenyem, bár kétségkívül jobb volt a teljesítményem, mint az időmérőn.”
„Azonban bízunk abban, hogy jobb munkát fogunk végezni ezen a hétvégén. Más gumikat kapunk, amik elég jól működtek az autóinkon Bahreinben, és reméljük, hogy jobb munkát fogunk tudunk végezni a hercegségben.”





​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 13)

*Alonso nyerte az első szabadedzést*
2010. 05. 13. 12.31


<RIGHT> 






*A Ferrari kétszeres világbajnok spanyol pilótája, Fernando Alonso volt a leggyorsabb csütörtökön a Forma-1-es Monacói Nagydíj első szabadedzésén.*


A városi pályán pénteken hagyományosan szünnapot tartanak, ezért kerül sor a gyakorlásokra egy nappal korábban.

Az egyéni pontversenyben jelenleg második Alonso mögött a német Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull) végzett a második helyen, a harmadik legjobb időt pedig a lengyel Robert Kubica (Renault) autózta.

A címvédő és a pontversenyt vezető brit Jenson Button (McLaren) nyolcadikként zárt, míg a 41 éves, hétszeres világbajnok német Michael Schumacher (Mercedes) hatodik lett.

*Eredmények:
1. szabadedzés, az élcsoport:*
​
*1. Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari) 1:15.927 perc
*2. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull) 1:16.000
3. Robert Kubica (lengyel, Renault) 1:16.016
4. Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull) 1:16.382
5. Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari) 1:16.517
6. Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes GP) 1:16.589


* a további program:
csütörtök:*
*2. szabadedzés 14 ó*​*​​**szombat:
3. szabadedzés 11 ó
időmérő edzés 14 ó*​*​​** vasárnap*:
*futam 14 ó*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 13)

*Alonso volt a leggyorsabb a második szabadedzésen is*
2010. 05. 13. 17.01


<RIGHT> 






*Hasonlóan a csütörtök délelőtti elsőhöz, a délutáni második szabadedzésen is a Ferrari kétszeres világbajnok spanyol pilótája, Fernando Alonso volt a leggyorsabb a Forma-1-es Monacói Nagydíjon.*

Az egyéni pontversenyben jelenleg második Alonso mögött a német Nico Rosberg (Mercedes GP) és Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull) végzett a második és harmadik helyen.

A címvédő és a pontversenyben jelenleg is vezető brit Jenson Button (McLaren) a délelőtti nyolcadik hely után ezúttal kilencedik lett, míg a 41 éves, hétszeres világbajnok német Michael Schumacher (Mercedes) ötödikként zárt.
A városi pályán pénteken hagyományosan szünnapot tartanak, ezért került sor a gyakorlásokra egy nappal korábban.

* Eredmények:
2. szabadedzés, az élcsoport:*

*1. Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari) 1:14.904 p
*2. Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes GP) 1:15.013
3. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull) 1:15.099
4. Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari) 1:15.120
5. Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes GP) 1:15.143
6. Robert Kubica (lengyel, Renault) 1:15.192

* korábban:
1. szabadedzés, az élcsoport:*

*1. Alonso 1:15.927
*2. Vettel 1:16.000
3. Kubica 1:16.016
4. Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull) 1:16.382
5. Massa 1:16.517
6. Schumacher 1:16.589​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 14)

*Lewis Hamilton 2010-es előzései (Videó) *

<EMBED height=170 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=320 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/nTmoqsQjMDg&hl=hu_HU&fs=1& allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"> 

*Lewis Hamilton, a McLaren-Mercedes versenyzője idén eddig a legtöbbet előzte a szezonban.*

*Lewis Hamilton

*Az idei első futamon is az volt a célom, hogy megnyerjem azt. Minden tőlem telhetőt megtettem, de mindezidáig nem sikerült. Jó formában érzem magam, de sajnos nem igazán jött ki számomra a lépés.

Szükségem van arra, hogy Monacóban jó hétvégét zárjak. Szeretném, ha minden problémamentes lenne. Fantasztikus lenne a hercegségben nyerni.
Spanyolországban nem volt szerencsém, de ezek a dolgok megtörténhetnek. 

Nem az abroncs okozta a kiesést, szóval ez jó hír számomra. A csapat kielemezte a hibát és tudom, hogy minden tőle telhetőt meg fog tenni, hogy kijavítsa azt.

*Lewis Hamilton, a McLaren-Mercedes versenyzője szerint a Red Bull továbbra is fekete folt a mezőnyben.

*Hamilton úgy érzi, hogy közelebb tudtak kerülni a „bikákhoz”. *
*_Egy szabadedzés után nagyon nehéz bármit is mondani. Nem tudni, hogy ki, milyen programot teljesített és mekkora üzemanyag-terheléssel körözgetett kint a pályán.

_Versenyképeseknek tűntünk, de erre idén már nem egyszer volt példa. Az időmérő edzéseken a Red Bull verhetetlen volt, szóval tényleg nehéz pontosan megítélni a helyzetet. Most úgy tűnik, hogy egyre közelebb kerülünk hozzájuk. Remélem ez így is marad. 

Sokkal jobban éreztem magam most az autóban, mint egy esztendővel ezelőtt. Az autó sokkal jobb és erősebb. Jó irányba léptünk el a beállításokat tekintve. Jó alappal rendelkezünk a hétvégére nézve. 

Az időmérő edzés biztosan kemény lesz, remélem az időjárás a mi kezünkre játszik. Nem tudom, hogy mi fog történni. Nagy lesz a forgalom. Csal remélni tudom, hogy sikerül összeraknom egy jó kört. Nehéz lesz odakint. 

A versenyzőkkel le fogunk ülni és újra át fogjuk beszélni az időmérőt. Mindenkinek a lehető legjobban oda kell figyelnie.


*Formula-1 2010 *

*Pilóták:*​*<TABLE style="MARGIN: 5px 0px; WIDTH: 100%" class="list_table strip"><TBODY><TR><TD class=list_number>1.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Jenson Button </TD><TD class=list_score>70 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>2.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Fernando Alonso</TD><TD class=list_score>67 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>3.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Sebastian Vettel</TD><TD class=list_score>60 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>4.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Mark Webber </TD><TD class=list_score>53 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>5.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Nico Rosberg </TD><TD class=list_score>50 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>6.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Lewis Hamilton </TD><TD class=list_score>49 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>7.</TD><TD class=list_name>http://f1-live.hu/hirek/legfrissebb_hirek?newsOrder=getNews&instanceId=32&tag=Robert Kubica

Felipe Massa </TD><TD class=list_score>49 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>8.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Robert Kubica </TD><TD class=list_score>44 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>9.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Michael Schumacher</TD><TD class=list_score>22 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>10.</TD><TD class=list_name>



Adrian Sutil </TD><TD class=list_score>16 pont</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Csapatok:

<TABLE style="MARGIN: 5px 0px; WIDTH: 100%" class="list_table strip"><TBODY><TR><TD class=list_number>1.</TD><TD class=list_name>

McLaren</TD><TD class=list_score>119 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>2.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Ferrari </TD><TD class=list_score>116 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>3.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Red Bull Racing</TD><TD class=list_score>113 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>4.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Mercedes</TD><TD class=list_score>72 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>5.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Renault</TD><TD class=list_score>50 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>6.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Force India </TD><TD class=list_score>24 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>7.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Williams</TD><TD class=list_score>8 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>8.</TD><TD class=list_name>



Toro Rosso</TD><TD class=list_score>3 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>9.</TD><TD class=list_name>



Lotus Racing</TD><TD class=list_score>0 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>10.</TD><TD class=list_name>



Sauber-Ferrari</TD><TD class=list_score>0 pont</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
​*</EMBED>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 15)

*Kubicáé a hamadik szabadedzés, Alonso a mezőny végéről rajtol majd*
2010. 05. 15. 13.21


<RIGHT> 






*A lengyel Robert Kubica volt a leggyorsabb a Forma-1-es Monacói Nagydíj harmadik, szombati szabadedzésén.*


A Renault versenyzője mögött a brazil Felipe Massa (Ferrari) és az ausztrál Mark Webber (Red Bull) végzett a második, illetve harmadik helyen.

A címvédő és a pontversenyben jelenleg is vezető brit Jenson Button (McLaren) tizedik lett, míg a 41 éves, hétszeres világbajnok német Michael Schumacher (Mercedes) hatodikként zárt.
A csütörtöki, első két szabadedzést megnyerő, kétszeres világbajnok Fernando Alonso nekivágódott a palánknak, és csak 16. lett. Mint kiderült, a spanyol sztár olyannyira összetörte a Ferrarit, hogy nem vehet részt a 14 órára kiírt időmérőn, így vasárnap csak a mezőny végéről vághat neki a futamnak.

*Eredmények:
3. szabadedzés, az élcsoport:
*1. Robert Kubica (lengyel, Renault) 1:14.806 p
2. Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari) 1:14.852
3. Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull) 1:14.945
4. Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren) 1:15.038
5. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull) 1:15.046
6. Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes GP) 1:15.236

*korábban:
2. szabadedzés, az élcsoport:
*1. Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari) 1:14.904 p
2. Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes GP) 1:15.013
3. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull) 1:15.099
4. Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari) 1:15.120
5. Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes GP) 1:15.143
6. Robert Kubica (lengyel, Renault) 1:15.192

*1. szabadedzés, az élcsoport*:
1. Alonso 1:15.927
2. Vettel 1:16.000
3. Kubica 1:16.016
4. Mark Webber 1:16.382
5. Massa 1:16.517
6. Schumacher 1:16.589

* a további program:
szombat:*
időmérő edzés 14 ó

*vasárnap:
*futam 14 ó
​
​*Briatore Monacóban nézi meg a futamot*
2010. 05. 14. 19.07


<RIGHT> 






*A helyszínen tekinti meg a vasárnapi Forma-1-es Monacói Nagydíjat Flavio Briatore, a Renault korábbi csapatfőnöke, aki 2013-ig semmilyen szerepet nem vállalhat a Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) által rendezett eseményeken.*


 Jean Todt, a FIA elnöke azt mondta, a szervezetnek nincs kifogása az ellen, hogy az olasz üzletember Monacóban tartózkodjon a versenyhétvége ideje alatt. Briatore az F1 kereskedelmi jogait birtokló Bernie Ecclestone vendégeként érkezett Monte-Carlóba, s Todt szerint semmi akadálya nincs annak, hogy szabadon mozogjon a boxutcában, mivel jelenleg nem tölt be aktív szerepet a sportágban.

 Briatorét tavaly szeptemberben örökös eltiltással büntette a nemzetközi szövetség, mert bebizonyosodott, hogy a 2008-as Szingapúri Nagydíjon Nelson Piquet Jr. - elöljárói utasítására - szándékosan okozott úgy balesetet a 13. körben, hogy a biztonsági autó a pályára jöjjön, így a gyanúsan korán tankoló Fernando Alonso előnyre tett szert a riválisokkal szemben, és végül a futamot is megnyerte.

 A Renault csapat kétéves, felfüggesztett eltiltást kapott, Alonsót felmentették, és az istállótól még augusztus elején menesztett Piquet Jr.-t sem marasztalták el.

 Briatore és Pat Symonds, a volt főmérnök - akit eredetileg ötéves eltiltással sújtottak - büntetését a párizsi bíróság januárban eltörölte, majd a FIA április 12-én úgy határozott, hogy a két szakember 2013 január elsejéig nem vállalhat szerepet az autósportban.
​
<CENTER></CENTER>




*Nagy biztonsági készültség a Monacói Nagydíjon*
2010. 05. 14. 18.50


<RIGHT> 




*Különösen nagy a biztonsági készültség a Forma-1-es Monacói Nagydíjon, hogy minél gyorsabban reagálhassanak a szűk városi utcákon esetleg bekövetkező balesetekre.*

 A Mercedes sportigazgatója, Norbert Haug úgy fogalmazott:​
*"Sehol máshol nem tudnak az itteninél jobban és gyorsabban odaérni a balesetekhez. Az orvosi készültség nagyszerű, a többi pályán nincs ennyi orvos."*​

 * A monacói pálya biztonsági felszereltsége számokban*:
​
- 18 orvos
- 36 mentőtiszt
- 35 ápolónő
- 80 elsősegélynyújtó
- 2 mentőhelikopter
- 25 mentőautó
- 3 speciális mentőautó
- 36 újraélesztő készülék
- 120 tűzoltó
- 33 kilométernyi szalagkorlát
- 20.000 négyzetméternyi dróthuzal
- 5000 biztonsági gumiabroncs
- 10 daru
- 7 gyors tűzoltóautó
- 500 tűzoltó készülék
- 32 biztonsági tv-kamera


*Williams: bevállt az új hátsó szárny*
2010. 05. 14. 13.29


<RIGHT> 






*A szokásoknak megfelelően csütörtökön rendezték meg a Monacói Nagydíj szabadedzéseit. A Williams csapat mindkét pilótája rengeteget körözhetett az utcai pályán, Nico Hülkenberg például 87 kört, Rubens Barrichello pedig 66 etapot teljesített.*

A délelőtti eredményekhez képest délutánra mindketten javítottak az idejükön, és kettejük különversenyét ezúttal a német újonc nyerte.
Problémamentesen végződött a csütörtöki szabadedzés Monacóban. A Williams istálló által éppen itt kipróbált új hátsó szárnyának köszönhetően a két pilóta jó köridőket ment, és ha a mostani adatok alapján találnak még valamit a mérnökök, nem elképzelhetetlen, hogy Barrichello és Hülkenberg is megcélozhatja szombaton a Q3-ba kerülést.

Sam Michael, technikai igazgató szerint a szabadedzésen alkalmazott új hátsó szárny mindkét versenyzőnél bevált. Kifejezetten jónak tartja, hogy a két pilóta ilyen sok kört tudott teljesíteni.

 *„Most az a feladatunk, hogy értékeljük azt a sok adatot, amit Rubens és Nico a sok körével a csapat rendelkezésére bocsátott. Sajnos, csak egy új hátsó szárnnyal tudtunk gyakorolni, ennek megfelelően délelőtt Rubens, délután Nico kapta meg az új elemet az autójára. A szombati harmadik szabadedzésre megérkezik a másik hátsó szárny is, és az eddigi tapasztalatok alapján az első tízbe kerülhet mindkét versenyzőnk az időmérőn.”*

Nico Hülkenberg (1. szabadedzés: 16. hely, 1:18.397, 39 kör, 2. szabadedzés: 13. hely, 1:16.348, 48 kör) élete első monacói köreit futhatta a csütörtöki szabadedzéseken. Elégedett az autójával, úgy érzi, az új hátsó szárny hozzásegíti őt a jobb tapadáshoz, ami itt elengedhetetlenül fontos.

* „Most vezethettem életemben először Forma-1-es autót Monacóban, és elégedett vagyok a teljesítményemmel. Az autóm tökéletesen működött, főleg, amikor lágy gumikkal körözhettem a pályán. Sokat javult a teljesítményünk az új aerodinamikai alkatrészek hatására, és az új hátsó szárnynak köszönhetően határozottan jobb az autó tapadása.”*
Rubens Barrichello (1. szabadedzés: 12. hely, 1:17.331, 28 kör, 2. szabadedzés: 14. hely, 1:16.522, 38 kör) is ígéretesnek tartja a csapat által Monacóba hozott új elemeket, és bízik abban, hogy mind az időmérőn, mind pedig a vasárnapi futamon versenyképesek lesznek. „A csapat kifejezetten Monacóra kifejlesztett alkatrészeket hozott el ide. Délelőtt én, délután pedig Nico használta az új hátsó szárnyakat. Úgy vélem, nagyon ígéretesek az eredményeink, és remélem versenyképesebbek leszünk, mint a múlt hét végén. Nagyon várom már az időmérőt, ahol sokkal előrébb végezhetünk, mint Barcelonában.“


*Jean Todt fia a Forma-1-be tart*
2010. 05. 14. 15.23


<RIGHT> 






*A Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) elnökének, Jean Todtnak a fia, Nicolas Todt GP-2-es csapatával, az ART Grand Prix-vel jövőre már a Forma-1-ben szerepelne.*

 Az FIA az idei szezonban 13-ra emelte a résztvevő csapatok számát, azonban egy hely betöltetlen maradt.

 * "Szeretnénk a lehető legjobb technikai és anyagi körülményeket megteremteni, és tizenharmadikként elindulni - nyilatkozott a 32 éves Nicolas Todt. - A futamgyőzelmektől még messze vagyunk, de biztos vagyok benne, hogy nem a mezőny legvégén, hét másodpercre a többiektől fogunk kullogni."*

 Az ART Grand Prix mellett több csapat is pályázik a fennmaradó pozícióra. A FIA júliusban dönt az indulóról.
​
<CENTER></CENTER>​​​​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 16)

*Forma-1: A Monacói Nagydíj rajtsorrendje*
2010. 05. 15. 17.19


<RIGHT>






*A negyedik Felipe Massa (Ferrari) lett, őt Lewis Hamilton követi holnap a rajtrácson. Mark Webber két nagyon gyors kört is ment az időmérő edzés harmadik részében (Q3) és jóval a mezőny - nem utolsó sorban csapattársa, Sebastian Vettel - előtt végzett.*


*1. Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull Racing) 1:13.826*
2. Robert Kubica (lengyel, Renault) +0.294
3. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull Racing) +0.401
4. Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari) +0.457
5. Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren) +0.606
6. Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes GP) +0.718
7. Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes GP) +0.764
8. Jenson Button (brit, McLaren) +0.811
9. Rubens Barrichello (brazil, Williams) +1.075
10. Vitantonio Liuzzi (olasz, Force India) +1.344
11. Nico Hülkenberg (német, Williams)
12. Adrian Sutil (német, Force India)
13. Sebastien Buemi (svájci, Toro Rosso)
14. Vitalij Petrov (orosz, Renault)
15. Pedro de la Rosa (spanyol, Sauber)
16. Kobajasi Kamui (japán, Sauber)
17. Jaime Alguersuari (spanyol, Toro Rosso)
18. Heikki Kovalainen (finn, Lotus)
19. Jarno Trulli (olasz, Lotus)
20. Timo Glock (német, Virgin)
21. Lucas Di Grassi (brazil, Virgin)
22. Bruno Senna (brazil, Hispania Racing Team)
23. Karun Chandhok (indiai, Hispania Racing Team)
*24. Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari)*


*Schumacher hisztizik: Rosberg feltartott*​
<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>*Csapattársát okolja az időmérőn történtekért a német legenda.*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px"></TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link12>Monacóban Schumacher a hetedik helyről indulhat, közvetlenül csapattársa, a szintén német Nico Rosberg mögül annak ellenére, hogy a Q2-ben mutatott teljesítményük alapján mindkét Mercedes pilóta rajtolhatna jobb helyről is. Ám amíg Rosberg vállalta a felelősséget gyengébb teljesítményéért, Schumacher csapattársát okolja:
*"Az én szemszögemből nézve ma minden kollégám fair módon vezetett - nyilatkozta Schumacher - Egy valaki; a saját csapattársam; kivételével, egyedül ő akadályozott ma engem. Sajnálom nagyon. ráadásul ez már a Q3-ban történt, amikor mindössze tíz autó van a pályán."*

Rosberg maga is elégedetlen az időmérőn elért pozícióval, ám nem foglalkozik a Schumacher-incidenssel:
*"Nagyon gyengén teljesítettem ma - mondta Rosberg - és ezt nagyon sajnálom. A Q2-ben történtek alapján a pole pozíciót de legalábbis a második helyet meg kellett volna szereznem. Egyszerűen nagyon gyengén mentem az időmérő végén, nem voltam eléggé összeszedett. Túl sokat mentem nagy forgalomban, hibáztam. Nagyon-nagyon csalódott vagyok. Elnézést kérek a csapattól, hogy ilyen rosszul teljesítettem."*​ 

*Räikkönen Monacóban bulizott tegnap este*

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>Kollégánk összefutott a 2007-es bajnokkal a monacói éjszakában.</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px"></TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link12>Kollégánk, aki Monacóban figyelemmel kíséri az eseményeket, tegnap összefutott Kimi Räikönnennel, aki pár finn barátjával kocsmázgatott. eleinte nem lehetett felismerni a fehér felsőjében és a full-cap sapkájában.
Mint ismert, Kimi Räikköne idén a WRC futamain indul, és egyre valószínűbb, hogy 2011-ben visszatér a szágulsó cirkuszba a Red Bull Racinghez Mark Webber helyére.​ 
​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​

​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​
<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 16)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 16)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 16)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 16)

*Fernando Alonso Accidente GP de Mónaco 2010!!!*



<EMBED height=170 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=320 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/V1LctU0CAuo&hl=hu_HU&fs=1& allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always">​</EMBED>

<EMBED height=170 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=220 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/ZBy1P_61GzQ&hl=hu_HU&fs=1& allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"> 


*Röviden: 4 óra alatt cserélik ki Alonso autójának alvázát*

*A Scuderia Ferrari megerősítette, legalább 4 órára lett volna szükségük ahhoz, hogy ki tudják cserélni az alvázat. A csapatnak kevesebb, mint 2 órája lett volna erre a munkára az időmérő edzés előtt.

**Alonso a harmadik szabadedzésen törte rommá az autóját.*



*
** </EMBED>*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 16)

*Mark Webber Monaco új hercege!*
2010-05-16 15:50 


*A Red Bull-Racing ausztrál versenyzője Spanyolország után Monacóban is megállíthatatlannak bizonyult az RB6-al. Webber mögött csapattársa, Sebastian Vettel zárt, míg a dobogó legalsó fokát a második helyről rajtoló Renault F1 Team pilóta, Robert Kubica szerezte meg. 

A negyedik helyen Felipe Massa végzett, közvetlen Lewis Hamilton és Michael Schumacher előtt.
*


_*Már mindenk ia rajtrácson áll, teljes a készülődés. Hamarosan keződik a felvezető kör. Lekerülnek a kerékmelegítők, a szerelők a pálya szélén. Kezdődik a felvezető kör. Webber vezetésével érkezik vissza a mezőny a rajtrácsra.*_
_*Webber jól kapta el a rajtot, Kubica nem tudta megfogni az ausztrált, Vettel feljött a második helyre. Barrichello három pozíciót jött előre. Nico Hülkenberg az alagútban a poros ívről a falnak csapódott, jön a biztonsági autó.*_
_*Fernando Alonso azonnal kijött a boxba, letudta a kötelező kerékcserét. A rajtot megúsztuk baleset nélkül. Az első 10: Webber, Vettel, Kubica, Massa, Hamilton, Barrichello, Schumacher, Rosberg, Liuzzi, Sutil.

Button autója a célegyenesben megadta magát, a világbajnoki éllovas versenyének vége. Webber rádión próbálta fölhívni Charlie Whiting versenyigazgató figyelmét arra, hogy az alagútban még mindig sok a törmelék.*_
_*Lewis Hamilton érdeklődött a mérnökeinél, hogy minden rendben van-e az első szárnnyal. A biztonsági autó a kör végén elhagyja a pályát.*_
_*Webber kezd elszakadni a Vettel, Kubica, Massa triótól.A Red Bull ausztrálja megfutja a leggyorsabb kört. Alonso Lucas di Grassi mögött, aki "korcsolyázik" a Virgin autójával.*_
_*A kétszeres világbajnok az alagút végén megelőzte a brazilt. Az igazsághoz hozzátartozik, hogy Di Grassi "keresztbe állt" az alagútban.*_
_*Alonso a következő körben ugyan ott leelőzi Fernando Alonso-t. A spanyolt bíztatják rádión, de közben kérik arra, hogy nyugodjon meg. Alonso már Glock mögött. *_
_*A kétszeres világbajnok ismét az alagútban támad, sikeresen. Glock is kipipálva. Jöhet Heikki Kovalainen. Webber ellépett Vettel-től. A Lotus finn versenyzője az alagút kijáratánál a belső ívre húzódott, ám Fernando Alonso kívülről körbeautózta.*_
_*Lewis Hamilton nagyon korán jött ki boxba, kapja a kemény keveréket. 2008 világbajnoka pont 2007-es csapattársa, Fernando Alonso elé érkezett vissza a kerékcsere után.*_
_*Jön Massa és Schumacher is a boxba. A hétszeres világbajnok egyszerre érkezett Rubens Barrichello-val, akit a boxban meg tudott előzni. Nico Rosberg a pályán maradt és megfutotta a verseny leggyorsabb körét. *_
_*Kubica és Petrov is érkezik a boxba, Rosberg újra a leggyorsabb. Sokat nyerhet a német. Webber is túl a boxkiálláson, Rosberg elkezdett lassulni, illetve Webber pont elé érkezett meg. Ismételten leng a sárga zászló. 

Jarno Trulli versenyének annyi, ugyanis a kerékcserénél nem jött le a jobb hátsó kereke. Lucas di Grassi versenyének vége. Rosberg érkezik a boxba, Schumacher mögé jön vissza, így gyakorlatilag csak Barrichello-t előzte meg. *_
_*Az első tíz helyezett: Webber, Vettel, Kubica, Massa, Hamilton, Alonso, Schumacher, Rosberg, Sutil, Barrichello.*_
_*Alonso eddig a legnagyobb győztese a versenynek. 

Ismét jöhet a biztonsági autó, Barrichello (is) összetöri a Williams autóját. A brazil versenyzőnek úgy tűnik bal hátsó defektje volt. 

Alonso melegíti a gumikat. Jön a második felvonás? A biztonsági autó elhagyja a pályát. Barrichello a falnak csapódás után kidobta az autóból a kormányt, amin átment az egyik HRT.*_
_*Lewis Hamilton panaszkodott, hogy túlmelegszi ka bal első fék, a mérnöke kérte, hogy fékezzen finomabban, vagy állítsa a fékerőt kisebbre.*_
_*Vettel és Kubica is gyorsul.*_
_*Ismételten jön a biztonsági autó. A hármas kanyarban felnyílt egy csatornafedél. A biztonsági autó a kör végén ismételten elhagyja a pályát.*_
_*Kubica-t bíztatták, hogy a biztonsági autós szakasz előtt jó tempót autózott, amivel utolérheti Sebastian Vettel-t. A lengyel ennek ellenére kicsit leszakadt Vettel-ről, így a nyakára esett Massa, Hamilton, Alonso és még Schumacher is. 

Webber megy mint a gép, ismételten megfutja a leggyorsabb kört. Egyelőre nincs ellenfele az ausztrálnak. Felipe Massa-t kérik, hogy használja ki azt, hogy tudja állítani az első szárnyat.*_
_*Bruno Senna begurul a boxba, befejezi a versenyt. Chandhok folytatja azt, amit Barcelonában elkezdett. Nehézkesen engedte el Sebastian Vettel-t, Robert Kubica-t, illetve Felipe Massa-t.*_
_*Webber-el rádión közlik, hogy jól megy, jól áll, de kezdjen el vigyázni az autóra, különösen a fékekre.*_
_*Három körrel a vége előtt újra sárga zászló. Trulli "fölmászott" Chandhok-ra a Rascasse kanyarban. Jön a biztonsági autó, vélhetően így is fog célbaérni a mezőny.

Mindössze 12 autó fejezheti be a futamot. Utolsó kör. Egy kanyarral a vége előtt elhagyja a pályát a biztonsági autó. Mark Webber magabiztos vezetéssel megnyerte a Monacói Nagydíjat. Második Sebastian Vettel, harmadik Robert Kubica.*_
_*A Red Bull-Racing ausztrál versenyzője Spanyolország után Monacóban is megállíthatatlannak bizonyult az RB6-al. Webber mögött csapattársa, Sebastian Vettel zárt, míg a dobogó legalsó fokát a második helyről rajtoló Renault F1 Team pilóta, Robert Kubica szerezte meg. 

*__*A negyedik helyen Felipe Massa végzett, közvetlen Lewis Hamilton és Michael Schumacher előtt.*_*
*
[SIZE=+0]​
[/SIZE]*Végeredmény

 Versenyző Csapat Idő*
 1. Webber Red Bull-Renault 1:50:00.000
2. Vettel Red Bull-Renault + 0.448
3. Kubica Renault + 1.600
4. Massa Ferrari + 2.600
5. Hamilton McLaren-Mercedes + 4.300
6. Schumacher Mercedes + 5.700
7. Alonso Ferrari + 6.300
8. Rosberg Mercedes + 6.600
9. Sutil Force India-Mercedes + 6.900
10. Liuzzi Force India-Mercedes + 7.300
11. Buemi Toro Rosso-Ferrari + 8.100
12. Alguersuari Toro Rosso-Ferrari + 9.100
13. Petrov Renault + 4 kör

*Leggyorsabb kör:* Vettel, 1:15.192

*Nem ért célba

Versenyző CSapat Kör*
Chandhok HRT-Cosworth 71
Trulli Lotus-Cosworth 71
Kovalainen Lotus-Cosworth 59
Senna HRT-Cosworth 59
Barrichello Williams-Cosworth 28
Kobayashi Sauber-Ferrari 27
Di Grassi Virgin-Cosworth 26
Glock Virgin-Cosworth 23
De la Rosa Sauber-Ferrari 22
Button McLaren-Mercedes 3
Hulkenberg Williams-Cosworth 1

*A világbajnokság állása hat futam után** 

Versenyző Csapat *
 1. Webber 78 1. Red Bull-Renault 156
2. Vettel 78 2. Ferrari 134
3. Alonso 73 3. McLaren-Mercedes 129
4. Button 70 4. Mercedes 84
5. Massa 61 5. Renault 65
6. Hamilton 59 6. Force India-Mercedes 27
7. Kubica 59 7. Williams-Cosworth 8
8. Rosberg 54 8. Toro Rosso-Ferrari 3
9. Schumacher 30 
10. Sutil 18 
11. Liuzzi 9 
12. Barrichello 7 
13. Petrov 6 
14. Alguersuari 3 
15. Hulkenberg 1 



 
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 16)

*Fernando Alonso*​ 
*

*

 *Születési idő:**1981. július 29 *​* Születési hely:Oviedo, Spanyolország*
* Horoszkóp:Oroszlán*
* Kedvenc étele:**tészta*
* Családi állapot:nős*
* Felesége: Raquel del Rosario*

*Lewis Hamilton*​ 


​* Születési idő*
*1985. január 07 *
 *Születési hely*
 *Stevenage, Anglia*
 *Horoszkóp*
 *Bak*
 *Kedvenc étele*
 *indiai konyha*
 *Családi állapot*
 *egyedülálló *​ 
*Mark Webber*​ 


​ 
Születési idő
1976. augusztus 27 
Születési hely
Queanbeyan, Ausztrália
Horoszkóp
Szűz
Kedvenc étele
vegemite
Családi állapot
kapcsolatban
Barátnője:Ann Neal​ 
*Michael Schumacher*​ 
*

*​ 
Születési idő
1969. január 03 
Születési hely
Hürth-Hermülheim, Németország
Horoszkóp
Vízöntő
Weboldal
Kedvenc étele
olasz konyha
Családi állapot
nős
Felesége: Corinna Betsch​ 
*Felipe Massa*​ 


​ 
Születési idő
1981. április 25 
Születési hely
Sao Paulo, Brazília
Horoszkóp
Bika
Kedvenc étele
Sztroganov bélszín
Családi állapot
nős
Felesége: Rafaela Bassi​ 
*Kamui Kobayashi*​ 


​ 
Születési idő
1986. szeptember 13 
Születési hely
Amagasaki,Japán
Horoszkóp
Szűz
Kedvenc étele​ 
Családi állapot
egyedülálló​ 
*Karun Chandhok*​ 


​ 
Születési idő
1984. január 19 
Születési hely
Chennai, India
Horoszkóp
Bak​ 
Kedvenc étele​ 
Családi állapot
egyedülálló​ 
*Nico Hülkenberg*​ 


​ 
Születési idő
1987. augusztus 19 
Születési hely
Emmerich, Németország
Horoszkóp
Oroszlán
Kedvenc étele
szusi
Családi állapot
egyedülálló​ 
*Lucas di Grassi*



​ 
Születési idő
1984. augusztus 11 
Születési hely
Sao Paulo, Brazília
Horoszkóp
Oroszlán
Kedvenc étele​ 
Családi állapot
egyedülálló​ 
*Rubens Barrichello*​ 


​ 
Születési idő
1972. május 23 
Születési hely
Sao Paulo, Brazília
Horoszkóp
Ikrek
Kedvenc étele
tészta
Családi állapot
nős
Felesége: Silvana Barrichello​ 
*Adrian Sutil*​ 


​ 
Születési idő
1983. január 11 
Születési hely
Gräfelfing, Németország
Horoszkóp
Bak
Kedvenc étele
saláta
Családi állapot
egyedülálló​ 
*Timo Glock*​ 


​ 
Születési idő
1982. március 10 
Születési hely
Lindenfels, Németország
Horoszkóp
Halak
Kedvenc étele
tészta
Családi állapot
kapcsolatban
Barátnője: Isabell Reis​ 
*Sebastien Buemi*​ 


​ 
Születési idő
1988. október 31 
Születési hely
Aigle, Svájc
Horoszkóp
Mérleg
Kedvenc étele
fondü
Családi állapot
egyedülálló​ 
*Sebastian Vettel*​ 


​ 
Születési idő
1987. július 03 
Születési hely
Heppenheim, Németország
Horoszkóp
Rák
Kedvenc étele
bifsztek
Családi állapot
egyedülálló​ 
*Heikki Kovalainen*​ 


​ 
Születési idő
1981. október 19 
Születési hely
Suossalmi, Finnország
Horoszkóp
Kos
Kedvenc étele
tészta
Családi állapot
kapcsolatban
Barátnője: Catherine Hyde​ 
*Robert Kubica*​ 


​ 
Születési idő
1984. december 07 
Születési hely
Krakkó, Lengyelország
Horoszkóp
Nyilas​ 
Kedvenc étele
tészta
Családi állapot
egyedülálló​ 
*Bruno Senna*​ 


​ 
Születési idő
1983. október 15 
Születési hely
Sao Paulo, Brazília
Horoszkóp
Mérleg
Kedvenc étele​ 
Családi állapot
egyedülálló​ 
*Pedro de la Rosa*​ 


​ 
Születési idő
1971. február 24 
Születési hely
Barecelona, Spanyolország
Horoszkóp
Halak​ 
Kedvenc étele
paella
Családi állapot
nős
Felesége: Maria Reyes​ 
*Jaime Alguersuari*​ 


​ 
Születési idő
1990. március 23 
Születési hely
Barcelona, Spanyolország
Horoszkóp
Kos
Kedvenc étele​ 
Családi állapot
egyedülálló​ 
*Jarno Trulli*​ 


​ 
Születési idő
1974. július 13 
Születési hely
Pescara, Olaszország
Horoszkóp
Rák
Kedvenc étele
pizza
Családi állapot
nős
Felesége: Barbara Trulli​ 
*Jenson Button*​ 


​ 
Születési idő
1980. január 19 
Születési hely
Frome, Anglia
Horoszkóp
Bak​ 
Kedvenc étele
hal, japán konyha
Családi állapot
kapcsolatban
Barátnője: Jessica Michibata​ 
*Nico Rosberg*​ 


​ 
Születési idő
1985. június 27 
Születési hely
Wiesbaden, Németország
Horoszkóp
Rák
Kedvenc étele
ravioli a la panna
Családi állapot
kapcsolatban
Barátnője: Vivian Sibold​ 
*Vitalij Petrov*​ 


​ 
Születési idő
1984. szeptember 08 
Születési hely
Viborg, Oroszország
Horoszkóp
Szűz
Kedvenc étele
borscs
Családi állapot
egyedülálló​ 
*Vitantonio Liuzzi*​ 


​ 
Születési idő
1981. augusztus 06 
Születési hely
Locorotondo, Olaszország
Horoszkóp
Oroszlán​ 
Kedvenc étele​ 
Családi állapot
egyedülálló​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 17)

*Forma-1: "Bikarodeó a hercegségben"*
2010. 05. 17. 13.23​ 

<RIGHT>



 

*A nemzetközi sajtó a Red Bull pilótáinak kettős győzelmét, valamint az utolsó helyről rajtoló, majd hatodikként célba érő ferraris Fernando Alonso teljesítményét emelte ki a vasárnapi Forma-1-es Monacói Nagydíj másnapján.*​ 
*Nagy-Britannia:*
*Daily Telegraph:*
"Mark Webber éhes a sikerre, s a világbajnoki címre hajt. A leghíresebb pálya felett vacsorázhatott II. Albert herceggel, miután a kétórás futam végén pályafutása során először nyert Monacóban."
*The Times*:
"Füstbe mentek Jenson Button reményei. Webber a monacói kikötő hűvös vízébe csobbanva ünnepelte meg győzelmét, majd a hercegi családdal vacsorázott, miközben Button elsomfordált az éjszaka leple alatt."
*The Guardian:*
"Webber célba juttatta a vörös bikákat Monacóban, a McLarenek ismét szenvedtek. A Red Bull pilótái átvették a vezetést az egyéni pontversenyben, s a konstruktőröknél is az osztrák istálló áll az élen."
*The Sun:*
"Button hatalmas slamasztikába került, s lenullázta magát, még mielőtt a futam igazán elkezdődhetett volna."
*Daily Mail:*
"Button a mélyponton Monte Carlóban. A feledékeny mérnökök miatt veszélybe került a címvédés."​ 
*Olaszország:*
*La Gazzetta dello Sport:*
"Ismét egy Red Bull győzött, Webber egy zseni, aki készen áll a vb-címre. Az ausztrál hibátlanul versenyzett Monte Carlóban. Fernando Alonso elképesztő módon zárkózott fel. Schumacher nagyon ravasz akart lenni, de megbüntették. Ő azonban meg volt győződve arról, hogy szabályos volt az előzése."
*Tuttosport*:
"Egyszerűen mestermunka volt, ahogy Alonso felzárkózott Monte Carlóban. A Red Bull kettős győzelmet ünnepelt. Schumachert megbüntették."
*Corriere dello Sport:*
"Webber diadalmaskodott Monacóban, de Alonso fantasztikusan versenyzett. Az utolsó helyről rajtolt, és hetedikként ért célba."
*Corriere della Sera:*
"Szuper-Alonso felzárkózása feldühítette Schumachert, aki hibázott. Webber és Vettel az aranypáros." 
*Spanyolország:*
*El País:*
"Fájdalmas volt látni, ahogy Michael Schumacher - aki egykor a világ legjobb autóversenyzője volt - szabálytalan előzéssel próbálkozik."
*El Periódico:*
"Webber és Vettel legyőzte a konkurenciát, de az igazi gálaelőadást Fernando Alonso mutatta be, aki a boxutcából rajtolt, majd hetedikként ért célba."
*Marca*:
"Alonso a Forma-1 történelemkönyvébe illő versenyt futott. Pályafutása leglátványosabb felzárkózása során 18 helyet javított."
*As:*
"Alonso 77 kört tett meg kerékcsere nélkül. Agresszivitásának, ritmusos vezetésének és a jó stratégiának köszönhetően a 24. pozícióból rajtolva hetedikként végzett."
*Németország:*
*Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung:*
"A Red Bull állva hagyta a konkurenciát, az ausztrál Webber Vettelt is a célba vezette. Schumachert hátrébb sorolták."
*Frankfurter Rundschau:*
"Bikarodeó a hercegségben."
*Süddeutsche Zeitung:*
"Vettel még nem töltött el elég időt a Forma-1-ben ahhoz, hogy tökéletes színész legyen. A 22 éves versenyzőn mindig meglátszik, ha dühös, s így volt ez most szombaton és vasárnap is. Először az időmérő edzés miatt bosszankodott, majd vasárnap ismét lógatta az orrát, mert csapattársa, Mark Webber az egész hétvégén jobb volt nála."​ 


*Schumacher: A büntetésem kiábrándító*​ 
*Hatodik helyett tizenkettedik lett Monacóban a hétszeres bajnok, állítja, a Mercedes jogosan fellebbez.*​ 
Húsz másodpercre váltott áthajtásos büntetést kapott Michael Schumacher [1] a monacói három tagú versenybíróságtól, mert a Monacói Nagydíj [2] utolsó kanyarjában megelőzte Fernando Alonsót. A német a hatodik helyre jött föl, amikor a befejező körben a biztonsági kocsi elhagyta a pályát, és a versenyigazgatóság zöld zászlókkal, illetve fényekkel jelezte, újra verseny van a célvonalig.​ 
Schumacher elment, de visszasorolták, mert a szabálykönyv szerint ilyen esetben, amikor az utolsó körben megy a depóba a biztonsági kocsi, nem szabad előzni a célvonalig. A Mercedes megfellebbezte a bírák határozatát.​ 
”Idén van egy új szabály, ami kimondja, hogy a biztonsági kocsi vonala és a célvonal között lehet versenyezni. A Ferrari-csapatfőnök arra hivatkozik, ha a futam SC (Safety Car=biztonsági autó) alatt fejeződik be, nem lehet előzni, de mindannyiunknak azt mondták az irányítók, hogy a kocsi bejön a depóba. Arra nem utaltak, hogy SC alatt fejeződne be a futam, tehát 15:51-kor, amikor megtudtuk, hogy a SC kijön a pályáról, úgy értelmeztük, a verseny folytatódik. 15:52-kor közölték velünk, hogy a pálya tiszta, zöld zászló van, 15:53-kor intették le a GP-t. Vagyis a FIA-tól kapott utasítások szerint a SC kijött a végén, így a futam nem az alatt fejeződött be. Emiatt tanácsoltuk a pilótáinknak, hogy még versenyezzenek. Ahogy mi láttuk, a többiek is rákapcsoltak, attól tartok, Fernando kicsit elaludt, ezt használtuk ki” – elemezte a helyzetet a BBC-nek Ross Brawn Mercedes-csapatfőnök vasárnap.​ 
Michael Schumacher honlapján reagált a történtekre: ”Teljesen normális verseny lett volna a bírák döntése nélkül, de így az eredmény, hogy tizenkettediknek soroltak vissza, kiábrándító. Jogosan fellebbez a csapatom, úgy gondoljuk, hogy az ”SC be, tiszta pálya” azt jelenti, verseny van, szóval ráhajtottunk, és megelőztük Alonsót”.
​
<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" width="460" height="299" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,40,0"><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="flashvars" value="vID=90bb6f044b&autostart=false" /><param name="name" value="guPlayer-90bb6f044b" /><param name="src" value="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/gup.swf" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#666666" /><embed flashvars="vID=90bb6f044b&autostart=false" src="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/gup.swf" quality="high" bgcolor="#666666" width="460" height="299" name="guPlayer-90bb6f044b" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed></object>



<CENTER></CENTER>
*Sebastian Vettel nyomában a hévízi tehetség*
2010. 05. 17. 14.53​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Élete talán nagy lehetősége előtt áll Királykúti Márk: a mindössze 15 esztendős hévízi fiatalember meghívást kapott a Formula BMW idei nyolcfutamos kupasorozatába.*​ 
Ebben a szériában az autósport elitkategóriájának olyan ismert versenyzői nőttek fel, mint Sebastian Vettel, Nico Rosberg, Timo Glock vagy Adrian Sutil.
*"Sajnos az első versenyről, a Spanyol Nagydíj előtt lebonyolított viadalról lecsúsztam, mert egyelőre nem szereztük meg a szükséges szponzori támogatást" - mondta az MTI-nek az autóversenyző. "El voltam keseredve, de bízom benne, hogy a további hét versenyen már rajthoz állhatok."*
*"A teljes Forma BMW szezonban való részvétek közel 80 millió forintba kerül, a szükséges összeg megszerzése még folyamatban van."* - tette hozzá Királykúti László, Márk édesapja.
A fiatal tehetségre a közelmúltban figyelt fel a Mücke Motorsport, a bajnokság egyik legerősebb csapata, amely a többi között Sebastian Vettelt is elindította a Forma-1-be. Királykúti majd tízesztendős pályafutása alatt a gokartban - az F1 alapiskolájában - kiváló eredményekkel büszkélkedhet:
*"Több mint kilenc éve gokartozom versenyszerűen" - mondta. "Tavaly egy olasz sorozatban versenyeztem, ott sikerült többször magam mögé szorítani többek között az ifjabb Carlos Sainzot, a kétszeres világbajnok ralis fiát is. Az eltelt évek alatt 65 nemzetközi dobogós helyezést és 25 futamgyőzelmet értem el. Amire a legbüszkébb vagyok: tavaly volt egy Európa kvalifikációs verseny 125 köbcentiméteres gokart kf3-ban. Annak ellenére, hogy első rajthelyem volt, a nagy izgalom miatt túlléptem az 50 kilométeres rajtsebességet, és ezért 10 másodperces büntetést kaptam, így is a negyedik helyen végeztem. Idén szeretnénk élni a felkínált lehetőséggel, hogy a Forma BMW bajnokságában versenyezhessek, hiszen ezáltal technikailag rengeteg új dolgot tanulhatok, és újabb versenyzési tapasztalatokat gyűjthetek."*​ 
*"Ahhoz hogy Márk álma valóra váljon, minél több szponzori támogatásra lesz szükség. Jelenleg is folynak a tárgyalások, elsősorban hazai nagyvállalatokkal ez ügyben, de minden felajánlást örömmel fogadunk."* - emelte ki Csikós Gergő, Márk szponzorációs menedzsere.​ 
A Forma BMW-ben, amelyet joggal tartanak a Forma-1 előszobájának, a fiatal tehetségek 15 esztendős kortól jutnak ahhoz a lehetőséghez, hogy a kartból tovább lépjenek. Az idei sorozatban a résztvevők nyolc alkalommal mérik össze tudásukat, amelyek közül hétszer a Forma 1-es GP-k előtt bonyolítják le a küzdelmeket, ami többmilliós nézettséget jelent az ifjú versenyzőknek és a potenciális támogatóknak egyaránt.
"Decemberben volt egy kétnapos közös tesztünk a Mücke Motorsporttal. A hivatalos kvalifikáción, ahol ötszáz kilométert mentem, nagyon jók lettek az eredményeim. Ezeket is figyelembe véve döntött a csapat arról, meghívnak a Forma BMW következő idényének a futamaira." - fogalmazott az ifjú pilóta.​ 
"*Az idén a Forma BMW-ben kell minél jobb eredményeket elérnem. Csodálatos lenne, ha júliusban a Hungaroringen, a Magyar Nagydíj előtt meg tudnám mutatni mire vagyok képes."*​ 
*Május 25-26-án tesztelés lesz a Hungaroringen, június 4-6-án pedig a hollandiai Zandwortban állhat rajthoz Királykúti Márk.*​ 




<CENTER></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 17)

*Defektet kapott Barrichello pontszerzése Monacóban*
*2010. 05. 17. 15.51*


<RIGHT> 






*Felemás eredménnyel zárult a monacói hétvége a Williams csapat számára. Amíg az edzéseken és az időmérőn jól teljesítettek a pilóták, addig a futamon Nico Hülkenberg az elhibázott rajtot követően már az első körben, míg Rubens Barrichello a 31. körben egy bal hátsó defektet követően esett ki.*


Az edzéseken még úgy tűnt, a Williams akár idei legjobb szereplésére is képes lehet Monacóban. A versenyen aztán minden rosszul sült el. Mindkét pilótájuk kiesett technikai gondok miatt – Hülkenberg már az első, míg Barrichello a 31. körben -, így pont nélkül távoztak a hercegségből. Javítási lehetőség két hét múlva a Török Nagydíjon.


*Sam Michael*, technikai igazgató csalódott a technikai gondok miatt pont nélküli hétvége miatt, és a most következő rövid szünetben a gyárban átvizsgálják az autókat, hogy Isztambulban ismét pontszerzésben reménykedhessenek.

* „Ígéretesen kezdődött minden Rubens ragyogó rajtját követően, ám Niconak azonnal gondjai voltak a váltójával, majd szinte azonnal balesetet szenvedett az alagútban. Rubens parádés kezdés után lassulni kezdett, majd a boxkiállást bíztunk a pontszerzésben. Ám jött egy defekt, és vége lett az ő versenyének is. Most egy feladatunk van, megvizsgálni aprólékosan az autóinkat, hogy mi okozhatta a technikai gondokat. Úgy érzem, a hibák orvosolhatók, és bízunk abban, hogy a következő futamon, Isztambulban újabb előrelépést tapasztalhatunk a teljesítményünkben.”*

*Rubens Barrichello*

(kiesett a 31. körben bal hátsó defekt miatt)
A veterán brazil pilóta fantasztikus rajtot vett, a 9. helyről feljött a hatodikra, és a kerékcseréket követően is pontszerző helyen száguldott, amikor a 31. körben defektet kapott, és kiesett. Barrichello dühében kidobta a ronccsá tört autójából a kormányát. *„Nagyon jól indult a verseny a számomra, de amikor visszatértem a pályára a boxkiállást követően, elkezdett furcsán viselkedni az autó. Előbb a kormány rakoncátlankodott, majd jött a teljes összeomlás. Most az a legfontosabb, hogy a csapat kivizsgálja, miért is történtek ezek a technikai problémák.”*

*Nico Hülkenberg*

(kiesett az 1. körben baleset miatt)
A fiatal német pilóta már a rajtot is elrontotta váltóproblémák miatt, majd amikor nagy lendülettel próbált meg felzárkózni – miközben két autót megelőzött – az alagútba érve az aszfalt poros oldalán megcsúszva a falnak ütközött.* „A váltóm miatt már a rajtom sem sikerült, így mire elindultam, már az utolsó helyen találtam magam. Nem tudom, mi történt az alagútban velem, hisz az egyik pillanatban még száguldottam, a másikban már a falnak csapódtam. Nagyon csalódott vagyok, hogy a reményt keltő rajthelyem után nem tudtam befejezni a versenyt, sőt, mindössze egy fél kör jutott nekem első F1-es Monacói Nagydíjamon. De ilyen az élet…”*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 18)

*Webber és Vettel medencepartin ünnepeltek*

*MONTE-CARLO — Feltartóztathatatlanul robognak előre a „vörös bikák" a Forma–1-ben. A Red Bull Racing pilótái az áprilisi Malajziai Nagydíj után vasárnap Monacóban is kettős sikert arattak, ráadásul a világbajnoki pontversenyt szintén együtt vezetik – nem meglepő, hogy Mark Webber (33) és Sebastian Vettel (22) fergeteges partival ünnepelte meg a montecarlói duplázást.*


*– Ez életem legboldogabb napja. Hihetetlen, hogy én győztem a világ legpatinásabb futamán. Olyan legendákhoz csatlakozhattam, mint a brazil Ayrton Senna, a francia Alain Prost vagy a német Michael Schumacher – szerénykedett Webber, aki a következő pillanatban ruhástól ugrott a csapat monacói főhadiszállásán felállított medencébe, s együtt lubickolt a vízben a második helyen célba érő csapattársával.*

Az energiaitalt gyártó Dieter Mateschitz (66) által 2004-ben a Jaguarból alapított RBR-istálló száguld a csúcs felé. A 4,1 milliárd dolláros (922,2 milliárd forintos) vagyonnal rendelkező osztrák üzletember sikergárdát hozott össze. Még 2006-ban évi 10 millió dollárért (2,24 milliárd Ft-ért) átcsábította a McLarentől az F1 egyik legnagyszerűbb mérnökét, a brit Adrian Neweyt (51), majd 2007-ben Mark Webbert, 2009-ben pedig Sebastian Vettelt szerződtette. 
– Elképesztő munkát végez mindenki, nagy erőt ad, hogy érződik az embereken, a maximumra törekednek – mondott köszönetet az alakulat hatszáz dolgozójának a nyolc nap alatt Barcelonában és Monte-Carlóban is diadalmaskodó Webber.

Az ausztrál ugyanúgy, mint német csapattársa, az eddigi hatból három időmérőn végzett az élen, a futamgyőzelmeket tekintve viszont 2-1-re vezet. Persze Vettel is elszánt. – Amióta az istállóhoz kerültem, az a cél lebeg a szemem előtt, hogy világbajnok legyek. Úgy érzem, eljött az én időm – nyilatkozta a vb-második pilóta, miután kimászott Webber mellől a monacói medencéből. Hiába, idén mindketten fürdenek a sikerben.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 18)

*F1: Átszervezik a versenyhétvégéket?*

*A Forma-1-es csapatok és Bernie Ecclestone a versenyhétvégék esetleges megreformálásáról tárgyalnak.*

A Williams vezérigazgatója, Adam Parr a csapatok szervezete, a FOTA vasárnapi ülése után elárulta, hogy ő és a Red Bull-főnök, Christian Horner Bernie Ecclestone-nal tárgyalt a versenyhétvégék esetleges átalakításáról. Mivel az idei évben még Monacóban sem sikerült minden jegyet eladni, az F1-es szereplők szeretnék vonzóbbá tenni a nagydíjak programját.


*"Bernie-vel a versenyhétvége formátumáról, a versenynaptárról és a gumikról tárgyaltunk. Nagyon szeretnénk javítani a versenyhétvégéken, vonzóbbá akarjuk tenni a nézők számára"* - mondta az Autosportnak Parr, részleteket azonban nem árult el a lehetséges reformokról.

*"Felmerült néhány ötlet, hogy mit lehetne csinálni a hétvégékkel, de korai lenne még részletesebben beszélni erről, mert egyelőre elvi szinten sem egyeztünk meg."
*
A williamses azt is kiemelte, hogy fontos lenne a logisztikai szempontból jobb naptár, mert a 2010-es menetrend alaposan megnövelte a kiadásokat: *"A költségek egyre feljebb és feljebb szöknek. Elutazunk **Kanadába**, amivel nem keresünk semmit, minden csapat bukik rajta. Egy alkalomért repülünk át Észak-Amerikába és vissza. Ez őrület."
*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 18)

*Hatvanéves a Forma-1*​ 
*1950-ben május 13-án rendezték az első világbajnoki futamot.*
*1950. május 13-án rendezték az első **Forma-1-es** világbajnoki futamot Silverstone-ban, vagyis a sorozat éppen a monacói szabadedzésekkel ünnepelte 60. születésnapját. A hercegség ideális helyszín az ünneplésre, hiszen Monte-Carlóban már a hat-, az Indianapolis 500-zal együtt hétfutamos első idényben is versenyeztek.*​ 
*Formula 1 - British GP 1950*​ 

<EMBED height=170 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=240 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/aNPUlEeSQX4&hl=hu_HU&fs=1& allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>

Giuseppe Farina volt az első, aki futamgyőzelmet ünnepelhetett, az Alfa Romeo olasz pilótája a pole pozíciót és a leggyorsabb kört is megszerezte. Második és harmadik helyen szintén egy-egy Alfa, Luigi Fagioli és Reg Parnell végzett. Farinától a világbajnoki címet sem lehetett elvenni.​ 
Az eddigi hatvan világbajnoki szezon során összesen 820 futamot rendeztek, a pilóták 29 ország 68 különböző versenypályáján küzdöttek a pozíciókért. 25 kilométerével a pescarai volt a leghosszabb pálya, a legtöbb különböző, hat helyszínen az Egyesült Államok volt házigazda.​ 
Összesen 31 pilóta ünnepelhetett világbajnoki címet, legtöbbször Michael Schumacher, hét alkalommal. A német 2000 és 2004 között zsinórban ötször nyert, ez szintén rekord, nemzeti bontásban Nagy-Britannia a csúcstartó tíz győztessel. Nagy lemaradással Brazília és Finnország következik a sorban három-három bajnokkal.​ 
Konstruktőri bajnoki címet 51 alkalommal osztottak, de csak 13 gyártó lett aranyérmes, legtöbbször a Ferrari, 16 alkalommal. Mindössze három ország csapata adott világbajnokot, Nagy-Britannia 33, Olaszország 16, Franciaország 3 elsőséget számlál.

*Formula 1 - F1 History 1950-2009*
​
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qJfXagZdg_4&hl=hu_HU&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qJfXagZdg_4&hl=hu_HU&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="240" height="170"></embed></object>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 24)

*Török Nagydíj: Massa fölényesen vezet!*


*A török hétvége legsikeresebb versenyzője jelenleg Felipe Massa, a Scuderia Ferrari brazil versenyzője.*

* 
<TABLE style="WIDTH: 424px; HEIGHT: 231px; FONT-SIZE: 95%" class=wikitable><TBODY><TR><TH style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">Év</TH><TH style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">Versenyző</TH><TH style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">Konstruktőr</TH><TH style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">Pálya</TH></TR><TR><TH>2009</TH><TD>



Jenson Button</TD><TD>Brawn-Mercedes</TD><TD>Isztambul</TD></TR><TR><TH>2008</TH><TD>



Felipe Massa</TD><TD>Ferrari</TD><TD>Isztambul</TD></TR><TR><TH>2007</TH><TD>



Felipe Massa</TD><TD>Ferrari</TD><TD>Isztambul</TD></TR><TR><TH>2006</TH><TD>



Felipe Massa</TD><TD>Ferrari</TD><TD>Isztambul</TD></TR><TR><TH>2005</TH><TD>



Kimi Räikkönen</TD><TD>McLaren-Mercedes</TD><TD>Isztambul</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


A Red Bull autók normál körülmények mellett megállítatlanok. A Ferrari mindent megtesz azért, hogy befogja a „bikákat”, de ez nem ígérkezik egyszerű küldetésnek.

Ezzel Felipe Massa is tisztában van. 

Felipe Massa

Az mindenki számára egyértelmű, hogy jelenleg nem tartunk ott, ahol szeretnénk. Nagyon keményen dolgozunk és komoly fejlesztési munkákat hajtunk végre az autónkon, de nem vagyunk könnyű helyzetben, mivel a többiek is hasonlóan tesznek.

Nem mondanám azt, hogy reménytelen helyzetben vagyunk. Vannak jó, remek versenyek, és vannak kevésbé jó, kevésbé remek versenyek. A Ferrari számára mindig az első hely a cél és ez most sincs másképp.

A Red Bull továbbra is nagyon gyors és a McLaren, valamint a Mercedes is lépet egyet előre. Bízok benne, hogy sikerül elérnünk. Lesznek fejlesztésein, szóval bizakodó vagyok.


Visszaszámlálás

Következő nagydíj:

Török Nagydíj - Isztambul

6nap 5óra 8perc 41mp

<TABLE class="time_table strip"><TBODY><TR><TD class=time_header colSpan=3>Időbeosztás:</TD></TR><TR><TD class=time_day>péntek</TD><TD class=time_name>1.edzés</TD><TD>09:00</TD></TR><TR><TD class=time_day>péntek</TD><TD class=time_name>2.edzés</TD><TD>13:00</TD></TR><TR><TD class=time_day>szombat</TD><TD class=time_name>3.edzés</TD><TD>10:00</TD></TR><TR><TD class=time_day>szombat</TD><TD class=time_name>Időmérő</TD><TD>13:00</TD></TR><TR><TD class=time_day>vasárnap</TD><TD class=time_name>Verseny</TD><TD>14:00</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



**
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 24)

*Eljárás indul Hamilton ellen*​ 
*A melbourne-i bíróság eljárást indított Lewis Hamilton ellen, aki még a március végi Ausztrál Nagydíj hétvégéjén került összetűzésbe a helyi rendőrökkel.*​ 
A McLaren brit világbajnokával ugyanis elszaladt a ló, és elkezdett vagánykodni Mercedes típusú autójával Melbourne utcáin, füstölte a gumikat, és jóformán driftelt a közúton, ami miatt azonnal le is intették a rendőrök.​ 
A helyi média már akkor azt írta, hogy Hamiltont nem csak hogy büntetésre számíthat, eljárás is indulhat ellene, sőt autóját is lefoglalták, amit nem rendeltetésszerűen használt, továbbá agresszív és felelőtlen manővereivel veszélyeztette a körülötte lévőket.​ 
A bírósági meghallgatás időpontja augusztus 24-én lesz a melbourne-i bíróságon, három nappal a Belga Nagydíj első szabadedzése előtt.​ 
Azt egyelőre még nem tudni, hogy Hamiltonnak meg kell-e jelennie a bíróságon, de ha igen, akkor nagyon sűrű lesz neki az a hét, amit szinte teljes egészében utazással kell eltöltenie.
Hamilton egyébként még az incidens napján elnézést kért a kihágásért, és közleményében a következők voltak olvashatók​ 
*„Ma este túlfűtötten vezettem, aminek eredményeképpen megállítottak a rendőrök. Hülyeség volt, amit tettem, ezért elnézést szeretnék kérni a történtekért.”*


*Aknafedél okozta Barrichello rejtélyes balesetét*

A Williams vezetése megerősítette, hogy nagy valószínűséggel egy meglazult kábelakna fedél törte el Rubens Barrichello autójának baloldali hátsó felfüggesztését a Monte-Carlói Nagydíjon.
A brazil pilóta pontszerző helyen haladt, mikor hirtelen elvesztette autója felett az uralmát, és csúnyán összetörte versenygépét, amely menetiránnyal szemben, az út közepén állt meg.

A visszajátszáson látszott, hogy az FW32 baloldali hátsó kereke defektet kapott, ám a csapat megerősítette, hogy a hátsó felfüggesztés meghibásodása okolható a balesetért.

A szakemberek azonban a gyárban tovább folytatták a baleset okainak feltárását, és kiderült, hogy egy meglazult kábelcsatorna fedél ütötte meg Barrichello autójának hátsó kerekét, ami miatt megsérült, majd eltörött a felfüggesztés.

A Williams a vizsgálat eredményét eljuttatta az FIA illetékeseinek, akik nagy valószínűséggel további vizsgálatot rendelnek el az ügyben, és javaslatot fognak tenni a Monacói Nagydíj szervezőinek, hogy miként rögzítsék a csatornafedeleket a jövőben.

Barrichello balesete előtt egyébként egy hasonló eset miatt pályára küldték a biztonsági autót, akkor az egyik vízelnyelő csatorna fedele lazult meg, amit a pályabíróknak a helyére kellett tenniük. Akkor senki nem járt pórul.​


----------



## kiscsillag33 (2010 Május 24)

Sziasztok! Én jó pár éve nyomon követem a Forma 1-es futamokat! Nekem a Ferrari pilótája Felipe Massa a kedvencem!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 25)

*Michael Schumacher javítana Isztambulban*
2010. 05. 24. 21.00​ 




<RIGHT>


 

*Michael Schumacher azt reméli, hogy a vasárnapi Forma-1-es Török Nagydíjon jó eredményt ér el és csökkenti a hátrányát az élbollyal szemben.*​ 

A hétszeres világbajnok német pilóta egyelőre nem tud beleszólni a legjobbak vetélkedésébe: a hatodik futam után csak a kilencedik a pontversenyben és 56 ponttal marad el az éllovas ausztrál Mark Webbertől (Red Bull).​ 
*"Végre örömet szeretnék okozni a szurkolóimnak és nagyon remélem, sikeres leszek Törökországban" - nyilatkozta a Mercedes versenyzője a Marca című spanyol sportnapilap internetes oldalán. "Az isztambuli pálya különleges, sok kanyar található rajta és élvezet ezen vezetni. Már alig várom a hét végét, nagyon keményen készültünk és bízom abban, hogy az eredmények sem maradnak el."*​ 
A hároméves szünet után visszatért Schumacher hat versenyen mindössze 22 pontot szerzett, egy hete Monacóban egy szabálytalan manőver miatt 20 mp-ces időbüntetést kapott, így csak a 12. lett.​ 

*Alguersuari: Nincsenek barátaim a Forma-1-ben*​ 


​ 
*Jaime Alguersuari, a Toro Rosso spanyol versenyzője elárulta, nincsenek barátai, csak riválisai a Forma-1-ben.*​ 
*Alguersuari barátai Barcelonában vannak.*​ 
A spanyol pilóta tavaly a Magyar Nagydíjon debütált a legnagyobb kategóriában. Jaime maradhatott a Toro Rosso-nál, ám mint azt megtudhattuk tőle, nincsenek barátai a királykategóriában.​ 
Algu sok versenyzővel jó kapcsolatot ápol, de egyiket sem tartja a barátjának. ​ 
*„Minden versenyző rivális. A barátaim Barcelonában vannak. Nagyon tisztelem a többi versenyzőt, de ők nem a barátaim.”* – mondta Jaime Alguersuari.​ 

*Török Nagydíj: Száraz idő várható*​ 
*A legfrissebb időjárás jelentések szerint napos idő várható a hétvégén Isztambulban.*​ 
*Az előrejelzések szerint csak csütörtökön várható némi csapadék a török városban.*​ 

*Barrichello: Irány Törökország *​ 
*Rubens Barrichello, a Williams-Cosworth brazil veterán pilótája már nagyon várja, hogy a hétvégén Törökországban pályára guruljon.*​ 
*Rubinho jobb hétvégét remél, mint Monacóban, ahol egy rosszul rögzített csatornafedélnek köszönhetően rommá törte az autóját.*​ 

_*Rubens Barrichello*_​ 
_Jó lesz újra autóba ülni, különösen egy olyan hétvége után, mint Monaco. Sajnos egyik autónk sem tudott célba érni, ami kiábrándító. Ez nagyon kiábrándító a csapat számára, különösen, mivel most már tudjuk a balesetem okát._​ 
_*Isztambul az egyik kedvenc versenypályám a naptárban.* Sok érdekes és élvezetes szakasz van rajta. Fontos, hogy egy jól beállított autóval guruljunk pályára. Mivel az óramutató járásával ellentétesen haladunk, a nyakizmok számára is kihívás jelent ez a pálya._​ 

*Mark Webber: Isztambul (Videó)*​ 



<EMBED height=170 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=320 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/dTKwgNP9_es&hl=hu_HU&fs=1& allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always">​</EMBED>


----------



## leszi (2010 Május 25)

!!!go kimi go!!!


----------



## klaucica03 (2010 Május 25)

leszi!! Kimi????


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 25)

*Forma-1-es embercsempészet*

*A múlt héten öt illegális bevándorlót csíptek el, akik a Forma-1 hivatalos teherkonvojával szöktek be Nagy-Britanniába.*

*A Formula One Management (FOM) Monacóból hazafelé tartó konvoja az eredetileg tervezettnél több "szállítmánnyal" érkezett meg, az egyik kamionon öt illegális bevándorlót fogtak.*

A Monacóból a FOM angliai Biggin Hill-i logisztikai központjába tartó, többek között a televíziós közvetítőfelszerelést szállító ponyvás kamionra Calais-ban jutott fel az öt afrikai, akiket csak a bázisra megérkezve fedeztek fel.

Természetesen azonnal értesítették a hatóságokat, akik gondjaikba is vették a potyautasokat. A FOM-nál siettek hangsúlyozni, hogy az ilyesmi nem jellemző: "Ez az első alkalom, hogy ilyen probléma akadt" - mondta a Forma-1-et bonyolító cég szóvivője.



*Török Nagydíj* 
*Futam: 2010. 05 30. 14:00*


*Péntek / 2010.05.28 *


<LI class="mod_2_0 size_13">1. szabadedzés 9:00 
2. szabadedzés 13:00 
*Szombat / 2010.05.29 *​
<LI class="mod_2_0 size_13">3. szabadedzés 10:00​
Időmérő edzés 13:00​
*Vasárnap / 2010.05.30 *

*Futam:14:00*


​


----------



## klaucica03 (2010 Május 25)

TH6777 írta:


> *Forma-1: "Bikarodeó a hercegségben"*
> 
> 2010. 05. 17. 13.23​
> 
> ...


 ez a királykuti Márk benne van egy mobil reklámban!!!! xD még csak most vettem észre!!!!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 26)

*A száguldó cirkusz visszatér az Egyesült Államokba*
2010. 05. 25. 20.53​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Két év múlva visszatér az Egyesült Államokba a Forma-1-es világbajnokság mezőnye, ugyanis 2012-től Austinban is rendeznek majd futamot.*​ 
Bernie Ecclestone, a száguldó cirkusz első számú embere kedden írta alá a szerződést az illetékesekkel, aminek értelmében Texas állam fővárosa 2021-ig lesz házigazdája Forma-1-es nagydíjnak.
2007 óta nem volt amerikai futam, előtte nyolc éven át Indianapolis adott otthont az Egyesült Államok Nagydíjának.​ 

<CENTER></CENTER>




*Nap képe: Vettel Törökországban, ahogy még nem láttátok*​ 
*Sebastian Vettel 2008-ban még Toro Rosso pilótaként készülődik a pilótaparádéra Isztambulban a Török GP előtt.*


*Hivatalos: 2012-től Texas is futamot rendez*

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>Két év múlva visszatér az Egyesült Államokba a Forma-1-es világbajnokság mezőnye.</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px"></TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link12>Bernie Ecclestone, a száguldó cirkusz első számú embere kedden írta alá a szerződést az illetékesekkel, aminek értelmében Texas állam fővárosa 2021-ig lesz házigazdája Forma-1-es nagydíjnak.
2007 óta nem volt amerikai futam, előtte nyolc éven át Indianapolis adott otthont az Egyesült Államok Nagydíjának. 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 26)

*Red Bull + Puma + F1 = Santo Domingo (Videó)*

*Íme egy újabb videó a Red Bull-Racing legutóbbi parádéjáról. Helyszín: Dominikai Köztársaság, Santo Domingo. *



<EMBED height=170 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=320 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/LzHjfjRTwtc&hl=hu_HU&fs=1& allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"> 


*Alguersuari a homokos tengerparton száguldozott (Videó)*

*Jaime Alguersuari, a Toro Rosso spanyol versenyzője a hétvégén a Dominikai Köztársaságban parádézott. **

*
*</EMBED>*
<EMBED height=170 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=240 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/5jPBai5FGdk&hl=hu_HU&fs=1& allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always">​</EMBED>


----------



## klaucica03 (2010 Május 26)

itt mindíg ekkora a tömeg???


----------



## hekja (2010 Május 26)

A Királykúti srácról meséltek egy kicsit többet? Nem hallottam róla semmit, a fórumon kívül


----------



## hekja (2010 Május 26)

jó lenne amúgy már egy sikeres magyar jó kocsiban az F-1-ben, nem csak olyan szinten, mint Zsolti volt anno...


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 26)

*Ferrari elnöke elárulta Alonso legfőbb hibáit*​
<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>*Fernando Alonso idén már számos vezetői hibát vétett, melyek nélkül akár vezethetné is a világbajnoki tabellát.*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px"></TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link12>A spanyol pilóta idei legemlékezetesebb vezetői hibái közé sorolandó a Kínai GP-s korai rajtja, illetve a monacói szalagkorlátos Ferrari-amortizálás, minek következtében nem tudott részt venni az időmérő edzésen.

Luca di Montezemolo legutóbb a spanyol hibáiról beszélt:​ 
*"A Monte Carló-i hiba a túl nagy önbizalomnak köszönhető, Túlságosan a határon vezetett, miközben a pole pozíción járt az eszében. A kínai rajtnál a kiugrása a fokozott izgalom következménye. Mindezek ellenére még mindig remek helyen várjuk a folytatást. Még minden teljesen nyitott."*- árulta el a Ferrari elnöke.


Ennek ellenére nem bánta meg Montezemolo Alonso leszerződtetését:

*"Kicsit sem bántam meg . Nagyszerű éra áll mögöttünk Michael Schumacherrel, de mindez már a múlté. Nem bántam meg semmit. Meg vagyok elégedve Alonso munkájával mind a pályán, mind pedig a pályán kívül is. Amikor versenybe száll, igazi harcos lesz belőle."*


*Vigyázz Nico, Schuminátor újra támad!*

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>*Két jóbban sikerült futam épp elég ahhoz, hogy Schumi által korábbi agyonvert csapattársak aggódjanak Nico Rosbergért.*​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px"></TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link12>J.J. Lehto, Schumi csapattársa: 1994, Benetton:* "Szegény Nico! Michael megint kezdi maga köré építeni az autót és a csapatot. Nico pedig szenved. Michael szereti, ha az autó eleje stabil, és a hátulja szabadabb. A Benettonnál Riccardo Patresének, Jos Verstappennek és nekem is problémáim voltak ezzel. A fiatal versenyzők ma teljesen máshogy vezetnek. Csodálkoznék, ha Michael által jónak vélt autó Nicónak is feküdne."*


Rubens Barrichello, 2000-2005, Ferrari: *"Furcsállom, azt, ami a Mercedesnél történik."*

Martin Brundle, 1993, Benetton:* "Nicónak oda kell figyelnie. Michael mindig is keményen dolgozott, mint ahogy Lauda, Senna és Prost is órákig azon rágódott a hotelben, mitől lehetne jobb az autó.Így állította a csapatot automatikusan az ő oldalára, mert mindig újabb és újabb ötletekkel állt elő."*

​ 

​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 26)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 26)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 28)

*Török Nagydíj: Hamilton nyerte az első szabadedzést*
2010. 05. 28. 11.26


<RIGHT> 







*Lewis Hamilton, a McLaren brit pilótája volt a leggyorsabb a Forma-1-es Török Nagydíj első szabadedzésén pénteken.*

A 2008-as világbajnok mögött csapat- és honfitársa, a címvédő Jenson Button végzett, míg a harmadik legjobb időt a Mercedes 41 éves, hétszeres vb-győztes német versenyzője, Michael Schumacher autózta.

A pontversenyben élen álló Red Bull-pilóták közül a német Sebastian Vettelnek sikerült jobban a gyakorlás, ő az ötödik pozícióban zárt, az elmúlt két futamon diadalmaskodó ausztrál Mark Webber pedig nyolcadik lett.
Fernando Alonso, a Ferrari kétszeres világbajnok versenyzője kilencedikként, míg csapattársa, a brazil Felipe Massa a 13. helyen végzett.

* Eredmények:
1. szabadedzés, az élcsoport:*

*1. Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren) 1:28.653 perc
*2. Jenson Button (brit, McLaren) 1:29.615
3. Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes) 1:29.750
4. Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes) 1:29.855
5. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull) 1:29.867
6. Robert Kubica (lengyel, Renault) 1:30.061

* A további program:
csütörtök:
*2. szabadedzés 13 ó

* szombat:
*3. szabadedzés 10 ó
időmérő edzés 13 ó

*vasárnap:
futam 14 ó
*​*
*


<TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%" class="other_news strip"><TBODY><TR><TD class=other_news_title>*Button nyerte a második edzést Törökországban a két Red Bull előtt *​</TD><TD class=other_news_date>*2010-05-28 14:30 *​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


*Jenson Button, 2009 világbajnoka bizonyult a leggyorsabb versenyzőnek a második szabadedzésen a Török Nagydíjon. A brit mögött minimális különbséggel Mark Webber zárt, akit Sebastian Vettel követett a másik Red Bull autóval. Webber autója az utolsó pillanatokban megadta magát. 

Lewis Hamilton negyedik, Fernando Alonso ötödik lett.*
* 
*​*
**Williams: régi szárnyak, új remények*
2010. 05. 27. 14.10


<RIGHT> 
*



*


Noha a Monacói Nagydíj abszolút kudarccal és két összetört autóval végződött a Williams számára, az elmúlt napok megfeszített tempójú munkájának köszönhetően sikerült a gépeket versenyképes állapotba hozni. Sam Michael, a csapat technikai igazgatója annak ellenére bízik a jó szereplésben, hogy a Török Nagydíjon ismét a régi első szárnyakkal kell a versenyzőknek megkísérelni a pontszerzést.

Rubens Barrichello és Nico Hülkenberg ismeri és kedveli az isztambuli ringet, és mindketten bíznak a jó szereplésben.
Nagy reményekkel vágott neki a Monacói Nagydíjnak a Williams, ám a jónak mondható edzések után katasztrofális eredmény született a versenyen. Nico Hülkenberg már az első, míg Rubens Barrichello a 31. körben technikai okok miatt összetörte az autóját. A két versenyautót a gyárban kijavították, igaz az új első szárnyakat nem sikerült elkészíteni, éppen ezért mindkét pilóta a korábban használt alkatrészekkel kísérli meg a pontszerzést Törökországban.

*Sam Michael,* a csapat technikai igazgatója elárulta, a gyárban megfeszített tempóban sikerült helyrehozniuk a két versenyautót, de a monacói futamon bevetett és összetört új fejlesztésű első szárnyakat csak a kanadai versenyen tudják újra használni.

 *„Az elmúlt napokban a gyárban fantasztikus munkát végeztek a fiúk, akik legyártották a Monacóban összetört elemek új változatát. Egyedül az új fejlesztésű első szárnyak előállítása csúszik, így Isztambulban még a korábban használt elemet vetjük be, míg az új csak Montrealra lesz ismét versenyképes. A motorszállítónk, a Cosworth is keményen dolgozik, hogy javítson a motor teljesítményén, és a török futam lehetőséget ad arra, hogy ezeket a fejlesztéseket élesben is kipróbálhassuk, és a pályán kapott eredmények segítségével tovább javíthassuk a teljesítményünket. Ezzel együtt néhány új fejlesztést bevetünk, és látni fogja mindenki, jól halad az FW32-es fejlesztése.”*

*Rubens Barrichello* eddig valamennyi Török Nagydíjon részt vett, igaz pontot csak 2006-ban szerzett a 8. helyével. Tavaly az időmérőn jól szerepelt, a 3. rajthelyre kvalifikálta magát, ám a versenyen váltóhiba miatt kiesett a biztos pontszerző helyről. Saját bevallása szerint az eddigi eredménytelenség dacára is az isztambuli pályát tartja az egyik kedvencének, és bízik abban, hogy sikerül a legjobb tíz között végeznie.

* „A monacói futam mind nekünk, versenyzőknek, mind pedig a csapatnak kiábrándítóan sikerült, ám legalább már azt sikerült kiderítenünk, hogy mi okozta a kieséseket. A gyárban nagyon keményen dolgozott mindenki, így biztos vagyok abban, hogy Törökországban sokkal jobb versenyt futunk majd. Ráadásul az egyik kedvenc pályám az isztambuli ring, ami nagyon jó elosztású, gyors pálya, és a kanyarok ívein autózva remek köröket lehet rajta teljesíteni. Igaz, a többi pályával ellentétben, itt az óra járásával ellentétes irányba haladunk, ami a nyakizmokra nagyobb terhelést ró. Személy szerint a nyolcas kanyar a kedvencem, a három ívével a legizgalmasabb szakasza a pályának. Ha nem lesz technikai gondunk, bízom benne, hogy a legjobb tíz közé juthatok az időmérőn és a versenyen.”*

*Nico Hülkenberg* számára sem lesz ismeretlen a pálya, ugyanis tavaly a GP2 futamán a pole pozícióból indulhatott, és a versenyen 5., míg a sprintfutamon a 4. helyen végzett. A fiatal német úgy véli, a török ring mindenben az ellentéte a monacói városi pályának, és abban reménykedik, hogy eredményességben is sikerül ezt bizonyítania.

* „Az isztambuli ring tökéletes ellentéte Monacónak, ráadásul itt az óra járásával ellentétes irányban haladunk. Ha valaki jól megy a hosszú egyenesekkel és a gyors kanyarokkal teletűzdelt pályán, elképesztő ritmusban lehet teljesíteni a köröket. Az egyik legszélesebb az aszfaltcsík, így számos helyen nyílik lehetőség az előzésre. Ugyan nagy kihívás ez a pálya a versenyzők számára, én mégis alig várom, hogy F1-es autóval körözhessek rajta. Ráadásul itt már tapasztalatokkal is rendelkezem, hisz tavaly a GP2-es futamon elég jól szerepeltem. Sokat számít, hogy nem kell vakon, ismeretek nélkül száguldanom, és a tapasztalatszerzés helyett rögtön a beállításokra figyelhetek. A csalódást hozó monacói verseny után bízom abban, hogy most sikerül bizonyítanom saját magam és csapatom számára.”*

*Mit kell tudni a Török Nagydíjról*
Törökország 2005-ben debütált a Formula 1-es naptárban egy teljesen új, erre a célra épített pályával Isztambulban. Az 5,338 kilométeres pálya látványosra sikeredett, amit oly sok más ringhez hasonlóan a híres építész, Hermann Tilke tervezett. A német férfi mögött olyan pályák tervezése áll, mint a malajziai, a bahreini vagy éppen a kínai.

Az isztambuli ring nyolc bal és hat jobb kanyarból áll. Az autók olykor elérhetik a 310 kilométeres óránkénti sebességet is. A pálya a pilóták számára szokatlan lehet, mivel a mért köröket az óramutató járásával ellentétes irányba kell megfutni. A 2010-es versenynaptárban három ilyen fajta versenyt rendeznek: a Török Nagydíj mellett Brazíliában és Abu Dhabiban. Ezek a pályák a jobb első gumiabroncsokat, valamint a pilóták nyakizmait különösen igénybe veszik.

A pályán számos olyan kanyar található - beleértve a híres nyolcas kanyart (a sportág egyik legkeményebb kanyarja) -, ami talán nem technikás, hanem inkább igazi kihívást jelent a versenyzők számára. A kör karakterét tovább fokozza, hogy a pályán sok szintkülönbség változás található, csaknem 46 méter. Igaz, megszokhattuk Hermann Tilke-től, hogy olyan pályavonalakat tervez, ahol van lehetőség előzni, mint például Sepangban vagy Sanghajban, de itt Isztambulban ez másképp van. A pálya ugyan rendelkezik előzési pontokkal, de a pilótáknak nyomást kell gyakorolni az előttük haladóra, hogy a manőverek sikeresek legyenek.

Ahogy az elvárható egy viszonylag új helyszíntől, a nézői létesítmények lenyűgözőek. Befogadóképesség mintegy 130.000 néző. Ebből a főlelátó 25.000 főt képes befogadni. A parkolóban 12000 autónak van lehetősége megállni. A pálya meghatározó elemei közé a hét emeletes VIP tornyok tartoznak, amelyek a boxutca két végén helyezkednek el.

*Az isztambuli pálya és a verseny adatai
Neve:* Isztambul Park
*Körök száma:* 58
*Pálya hossza:* 5,338 km
*Verseny hossza:* 309,396 km
*Körrekord:* *1:24.770 – Juan Pablo Montoya (2005)*​*​Verseny rajt:​*2010. május 30. 14:00 óra
*2009 versenyben futott leggyorsabb kör:* 1:27.579 J. Button (Brawn GP)

*2009 pole pozíció:* *1:28.316 S. Vettel (Red Bull)
2009 verseny győztese:*​*J. Button – Brawn GP*

A Williams eddigi szereplése
A Williams 1982-es világbajnoka, Keke Rosberg így vélekedik Isztambulról: „Már sokszor voltam itt. Ez egy igazán gyönyörű város, hatalmas kínálattal. Imádom, ahogy a régi és az új oldala összetalálkozik a Boszporusznak. Remélem, hogy a város soha nem áll meg a fejlődésében. Ha Isztambulban tölt valaki egy napot, akkor három dolgot mindenképpen meg kell tennie. Vacsorázzon meg egy Boszporusz menti étteremben, az óvárosban. Látogasson el az utcai piacokhoz, majd menjen el az Isztambul Parkba, ami fantasztikus látvány a látogatóknak, ugyanakkor hatalmas kihívást jelent a versenyzők számára.
Nos, a Williams eddig nem brillírozott az isztambuli pályán, ugyanis a verseny ötéves történetében csak Nico Rosberg tudott pontot szerezni a csapat számára, igaz, ő a legutóbbi három futamon mindig a legjobbak között végzett.

*2005 – Mark Webber: kiesett; Nick Heidfeld: kiesett
2006 – Mark Webber: 10.; Nico Rosberg: kiesett
2007 – Nico Rosberg: 7.; Alexander Wurz: 11.*
*2008 – Nico Rosberg: 8.; Kazuki Nakadzsima: kiesett*
*2009 – Nico Rosberg: 5.; Kazuki Nakadzsima: 12.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 29)

*Schumacher: Alonso hazudik, fogalma sem volt a szabályról*​ 




<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>*Michael Schumacher szerint badarság, hogy Fernando Alonso tudta, hogy tilos előzni a Monacói GP utolsó körében.*</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px"></TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link12>Micahel Schuacher azt állítja, hogy Alonso sem volt tisztában az "előzni tilos" szabállyal a monacói szituációban.

*„Majdnem nekiment a falnak, miközben megpróbálta védeni a pozícióját!” - nyilatkozta Schumacher*​ 


Mint ismert a Monacói GP sportfelügyelői 20 másodperces büntetésben részesítették Michael Schumachert szabálytalan előzésért. A hétszeres világbajnok a Monacói GP utolsó körében hagyta le a megcsúszó Alonsót, mikor a Safety Car éppen visszatért a boxba. Ám a sportfelügyelők (köztük Damon Hill-lel) szerint az előzés még a Safety Car hatálya alatt történt. Schumacher így végül a 12. helyre csúszott vissza a Monacói GP végeredményben.​ 


A Sportszabályzat 40.13 pontja szerint, amennyiben a verseny akkor ér véget, mikor a Safety Car a pályán van, akkor az utolsó kör végén be fog hajtani a boxutcába, az autók pedig előzés nélkül mennek el a kockás zászlóig. Schumacher az előzés miatt végül lényegében áthajtásos büntetést kapott, ám a verseny végetértével ezt 20 másodperces időbüntetéssé változtatták.​ 


A Mercedes azonban nem akarta annyiban hagyni a dolgot, és fellebbezni akart az ítélet ellen. Az ügyet az FIA Fellebbviteli Bírósága tárgyalta volna tovább, ám könnyen előfordulhatott volna az, hogy a Mercedes beadványát formai okok miatt nem fogadták volna el. Ugyanis a Nemzetközi Sportkódex 152-es pontja szerint a boxutcán áthajtásos büntetés ellen nem lehet fellebbezni. Éppen ilyen ok miatt nem tárgyalták újra Lewis Hamilton 2008-as spái előzését sem, mikor pályaelhagyás után előzte meg Räikkönen Ferrariját..​ 


A Mercedes azzal magyarázta döntését (nem nyújtottak be fellebbezést), hogy megelégszenek azzal, hogy Sportszakmai Munkacsoport napirendre tűzze jövő heti ülésén a 40.13-as pontot is, és átgondolja a verseny után kiszabott büntetések mértékét.​ 



*Schumacher levelet írt a Ferrarinak*​ Ezen alkalomból Schumacher levelet írt az olasz gárda tagjainak:

*"Ha tizennégy évig vagy egy közösség tagja, az elkerülhetetlenül nyomot hagy benned. A Ferrari mindig is a részem lesz, a szívem egy része örökké vörös marad. A Scuderiánál nagyon különlegesen módon teszik a dolgukat, és igazuk van, amikor családként beszélnek magukról - egy olyan családként, amelynek én is sokáig része voltam. A Ferrarinál töltött idő alatt olyan fogalmakat tapasztalhattam meg, amelyeken korábban sosem gondolkodtam: legenda, kultúra, történelem. Ezek semmit sem jelentettek számomra, mielőtt csatlakoztam a csapathoz. Nem törődtem velük, vagy nem is tudtam róluk. Amikor első kézből tapasztalhattam meg, hogy a Ferrari milyen jelentős Olaszország és a tifosi számára, csak akkor fogtam fel ezek valódi értelmét."*​ 




*A Ferrari új festést kapott Törökországra*​ 


<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>*A Török GP-n a Ferrari története 800. F1-es versenyét ünnepli, éppen azért a maranellói gárda ünnepi festéssel készült a hétvégére.*







​</TD></TR><TR></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​
















​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<LINK rel=stylesheet type=text/css href="http://www.webmark.hu/share.css" media=screen>​ 
<LINK rel=stylesheet type=text/css href="http://www.webmark.hu/share.css" media=screen>

<LINK rel=stylesheet type=text/css href="http://www.webmark.hu/share.css" media=screen>
<LINK rel=stylesheet type=text/css href="http://www.webmark.hu/share.css" media=screen>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 29)

*Forma-1 - A Török Nagydíj rajtsorrendje!*
2010. 05. 29. 15.48​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Mark Webber indulhat az élről vasárnap a Forma-1-es Török Nagydíjon, a világbajnoki sorozat hetedik versenyén. A Red Bull ausztrál pilótája, aki az első helyen áll a pontversenyben, az idény során már negyedszer - sorozatban harmadszor -bizonyult a leggyorsabbnak a szombati időmérőn.*​ 
*Rajtsorrend:*
*1. sor:*
*Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull)*
*Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren)*
*2. sor:*
Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull)
Jenson Button (brit, McLaren)
*3. sor:*
*Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes)*
Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes)
*4. sor:*
Robert Kubica (lengyel, Renault)
Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari)
*5. sor:*
Vitalij Petrov (orosz, Renault)
Kobajasi Kamui (japán, Sauber)
*6. sor:*
Adrian Sutil (német, Force India)
*Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari)*
*7. sor:*
Pedro de la Rosa (spanyol, Sauber)
Sebastien Buemi (svájci, Toro Rosso)
*8. sor:*
Rubens Barrichello (brazil, Williams)
Jaime Alguersuari (spanyol, Toro Rosso)
*9. sor:*
Nico Hülkenberg (német, Williams)
Vitantonio Liuzzi (olasz, Force India)
*10. sor:*
Jarno Trulli (olasz, Lotus)
Heikki Kovalainen (finn, Lotus)
*11. sor:*
Timo Glock (német, Virgin)
Bruno Senna (brazil, Hispania)
*12. sor:*
Lucas Di Grassi (brazil, Virgin)
Karun Chandhok (indiai, Hispania)​ 

*Török Nagydíj - Ismét Webber indulhat az élről*
2010. 05. 29. 13.00​ 
*Mark Webber indulhat az élről vasárnap a Forma-1-es Török Nagydíjon, a világbajnoki sorozat hetedik versenyén.*

A Red Bull ausztrál pilótája, aki az első helyen áll a pontversenyben, az idény során már negyedszer - sorozatban harmadszor -bizonyult a leggyorsabbnak a szombati időmérőn.
A másik három alkalommal csapattársa, az ezúttal harmadik német Sebastian Vettel szerezte meg az első rajtkockát. 
A második helyre a brit Lewis Hamilton jött be, míg honfitársa, a másik mcLarenes, vb-címvédő Jenson Button a negyedik időt autózta.

A hétszeres világbajnok német Michael Schumacher ötödikként zárt.
A Mercedes versenyzője utolsó körén megpördült és kicsúszott, emiatt a mögötte haladók már nem javíthattak addigi legjobbjukon.

*A kétszeres vb-győztes spanyol Fernando Alonso (Ferrari) a második etap végén hibázott, így nem jutott be a legjobb tizet felvonultató harmadik szakaszba, s csak 12. lett.*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 29)

*FORMULA–1 *
*Hamilton úgy gondolja, a Török Nagydíjon van esély idei első futamgyőzelmére*

*Alonso szerint nem a hiba miatt lett 12.*

*Ebben a szezonban már negyedszer, sorozatban*
*harmadszor lett Mark Webber a Formula–1-es időmérő edzés legjobbja**, ezzel a Red Bull megőrizte makulátlan mérlegét: hetedik futamán a hetedik pole pozícióját könyvelhette el.*

Az ausztrál versenyző 1:26.295-ös időeredménnyel végzett az első helyen az Isztanbul Parkban a mclarenes Lewis Hamilton és csapattársa, Sebastian Vettel előtt. A legnagyobb meglepetést Fernando Alonso szolgáltatta, a Ferrari spanyol pilótája csak a 12. helyen kvalifikálta magát a vasárnapi versenyre.

*„Nem ez az a hétvége, amelyiken a legsimábban rázódunk bele az eseményekbe, de ahogy elkezdődött az időmérő, egyre jobban ment az autó. Hogy őszinte legyek, kicsit túlkormányozottnak éreztem az autót, de tudtam, hogy így is jól teljesíthetünk”* – értékelt az időmérő után az edzéselső. 

Lewis Hamilton a kvalifikáció után úgy érezte, hogy a hétvégén meglehet az első győzelme az évben.
*„Jó esélyünk van erre. A Red Bull-ok szinte az egész szezonban érinthetetlennek tűntek eddig, ezúttal azonban remekül teljesít a csapat”* – mondta az angol pilóta, aki szerint a versenyen még közelebb kerülhet Webberhez és Vettelhez.

*„Úgy gondolom, hogy tele tankkal még szorosabb lesz a verseny. Nagyszerű érzés, hogy az első sorból indulhatok, nem voltam százszázalékosan elégedett a tegnapi formánkkal, de a mai nap jó volt, és nem kívánhatok többet az autótól*” – nyilatkozta Hamilton.

Alonso nem tudott bekerülni a Q3-ba, később arról beszélt, hogy nem a hibája miatt maradt le az edzés utolsó fázisáról.

*„Nagyon keményen nyomtam a gázt abban a körben, mégis lassabb voltam, mint a leggyorsabb körömben. Tudtam, hogy nem lesz elég. Úgy gondolom, hogy nem amiatt a pillanat miatt nem lett meg a Q3. Három kört teljesítettem hasonló idővel, a gyorsaságom egyszerűen nem volt meg ehhez”* – mondta Alonso.

*„Nem azért végeztünk a tizenkettedik pozícióban, mert valami különös történt, hanem mert ezt érdemeltük meg”* – jelentette ki a spanyol versenyző.

Sebastian Vettel a harmadik helye ellenére némileg csalódottnak tűnt az időmérőt követően, a német pilóta fékproblémákra panaszkodott. Christian Horner csapatfőnök szerint a hiba miatt mintegy fél másodperccel teljesített gyengébben versenyzője.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 30)

*Barrichello: Egészen elképesztő a nyolcas kanyar!*
2010. 05. 29. 16.14


<RIGHT>






*A Williams brazil pilótája, Rubens Barrichello sosem titkolta, eddigi eredménytelensége dacára imádja az isztambuli pályát.*


Kedvence a nyolcas kanyar, ami a sportág egyik, ha nem a legkeményebb szakasza a török ringnek. Egy biztos, a széles pályán hihetetlen sebességgel száguldanak majd a versenyzők.

Rubens Barrichello eddig valamennyi Török Nagydíjon részt vett, igaz pontot csak 2006-ban szerzett a 8. helyével. Saját bevallása szerint az eddigi eredménytelenség dacára is az isztambuli pályát tartja az egyik kedvencének, és bízik abban, hogy sikerül a legjobb tíz között végeznie. Most a brazil versenyző bejárja velünk a pályát, amit a pilóta szemével is megismerhetünk.

„Kezdjük talán a legfontosabbal: itt a szokásostól eltérően az óra járásával ellentétes irányban száguldunk, ami igencsak igénybe veszi a nyakizmainkat, valamint az autók jobb első abroncsait. Talán azért is az egyik kedvenc pályám, mert a hazai versenyemen, Brazíliában is hasonló a helyzet. A pálya hossza majdnem öt és fél kilométer, melyen nyolc balos és hat jobbos kanyar található. Ami miatt látványos előzéseket is végre lehet hajtani, az a szélessége, és a gyors, valamint a technikás szakaszoknak köszönhető.

Képzeljék el, amint olyan helyen csatázunk, ahol több mint húsz méter széles az aszfalt. Négy nagy egyenes van Isztambulban, amelyek közül az egyik 720 méter hosszú, így nem csodálkozhat senki, hogy a pálya bizonyos szakaszain akár 310 km/h-ás sebességet is elérjük. Mivel a boxutca 380 méter hosszú, így a kerékcseréknél bizony hibátlan munkát kell a szerelőknek végezni, ha nem akarunk a pályára visszatérve pozíciókat veszíteni. Személy szerint a nyolcas kanyar a kedvencem, a három ívével a legizgalmasabb szakasza a pályának.

És akkor induljunk el a gyors körünkre. A célegyenes végén már majd 290-nel hajtunk, ám az első kanyarnál visszakapcsolunk hármasba, és kijőve folyamatosan gyorsulva közelítjük meg a kettes kanyar szinte padlógázzal teljesítve a hármasnál jön a kemény lassítás, majd a kör egyik leglassabb kanyarja, a kettesben száz alatt bevehető négyes, majd a kicsit kellemesebb ívű ötös. Innen megint jön a gázadás, és mire elérjük a hetes kanyart, már megint 280-as tempóval haladunk. Itt jön egy hármasban simán teljesíthető szakasz, és máris ott vagyunk a nyolcasnál, ami szinte valamennyi versenyző nagy kedvence.

Itt hat ránk a legnagyobb erő, amíg átszáguldunk hatos fokozatban a három ívén – 4,3 és 4,5 G -, majd jön egy egyenes, ahol az sem ritka, hogy a vége előtt 310-t mutat a sebességmérőnk. Na, itt aztán jöhet a nagy fékezés, hogy 130-ra visszaállva teljesítsük a kilences és tízes kanyart, majd ismét jöhet a gyorsulás, egészen – egy kis ívtől eltekintve – a hetes fokozatig és megint 310 körüli sebességig, ugyanis ez a pálya leghosszabb egyenese, melyet szinte a fékre állva fejezünk be, hisz a 12-est kettesben, száz alatt lehet hiba nélkül bevenni. Itt jön a kör leglassabb része, ám amikor kijövünk a 14-es kanyarból, ismét jöhet a padlógáz, és a következő kör kezdete.”


*Vettel autóját javítani kell*

*A Red Bull-Racing szerelőinek ma reggel ki kell cserélniük egy törött alkatrészt Sebastian Vettel RB6-os versenygépében.

Seb a meghibásodott alkatrész miatt nem tudott jól teljesíteni tegnap az időmérő edzésen a Q3-ban.
*​*
*A német versenyző a Török Nagydíj kvalifikációját a 3. helyen zárta. Vettel finoman szólva sem volt elégedett az eredménnyel, aminek hangot is adott. Seb arra panaszkodott, hogy a bal első fék a Q3-ban többször is befogott.

A Red Bull-Racing a vizsgálatok után megállapította, hogy a stabilizátor hibája okozta a fékproblémákat.

A szabályok értelmében nem érhettek az autóhoz éjjel, így a törött alkatrészt csak ma reggel cserélhetik ki a gépben.

Christian Horner, a Red Bull-Racing csapatfőnöke egyúttal azt is megerősítette, hogy a blokkolt első kerék nem szenvedett semmilyen kárt. 
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 30)

*Kettős McLaren-győzelem*​ 
*Lewis Hamilton nyerte a Török Nagydíjat, melyen a McLaren Jenson Button második helyének köszönhetően kettős győzelmet szerzett.*​ 
A versenyen a pontversenyben éllovas *Mark Webber* sokáig vezetett, de a 40. körben összeütközött csapattársával, *Sebastian Vettellel* -<WBR> a szakértők szerint a német volt a hibás -<WBR>, így vezetőszárny-<WBR>cserére kényszerült, ezért csak harmadik lett. Vettel járt rosszabbul, mert kiesett.​ 
*Formula-<WBR>1, Török Nagydíj, végeredmény*​ 
*1. Hamilton (McLaren-<WBR>Mercedes) 1ó28:47.620*
2. Button (McLaren-<WBR>Mercedes) + 2.645 másodperc
3. Webber (Red Bull-<WBR>Renault) + 24.285
4. M. Schumacher (Mercedes) + 31.110
5. Rosberg (Mercedes) + 32.266
6. Kubica (Renault) + 32.824
7. Massa (Ferrari) + 36.635
8. Alonso (Ferrari) +46.544
9. Sutil (Force India-<WBR>Mercedes) + 49.029
10. Kobajasi (Sauber-<WBR>Ferrari) + 1:05.650
11. De la Rosa (Sauber-<WBR>Ferrari) + 1:05.944
12. Alguersuari (Toro Rosso-<WBR>Ferrari) + 1:07.800
13. Liuzzi (Force India-<WBR>Mercedes) + 1 kör
14. Barrichello (Williams-<WBR>Cosworth) + 1 kör
15. Petrov (Renault) +1 kör
16. Buemi (Toro Rosso-<WBR>Ferrari) + 1 kör
17. Hülkenberg (Williams-<WBR>Cosworth) + 1 kör
18. Glock (Virgin-<WBR>Cosworth) + 2 kör
19. Di Grassi (Virgin-<WBR>Cosworth) + 3 kör​ 

*Webber: Vettel gyorsabb volt, de korán kanyarodott*​ 
*A Red Bull Racing ausztrál versenyzője a harmadik helyet szerezte meg, ám nem erről lesz emlékezetes a Török Nagydíj.*​*Webber sajnálja a Vettel incidenset, különösen azért, mert gyakorlatilag a győzelme úszott el rajta.*

_„Sebastian gyorsabb volt nálam, nagyobb volt a sebessége. Egymás mellé kerültünk, de szerintem túl hamar kanyarodott jobbra. Így összeértünk. Nagyon sajnálom, ez nem jó a csapatunknak.”_

_„A McLarenek nagyon jók voltak. Sajnos ez nem a mi napunk volt. Egyikünk sem akarta bántani a másikat, sajnálatos hogy ez történt. Néha előfordul ilyen, kár hogy pont most mikor mind a ketten az élen voltunk.”_

_„Nem lehet tudni mi lett volna ha nincs ez az eset, ugyanis még sok volt hátra a versenyből.”_


*Hamilton: Sajnálom, hogy így kellett nyernünk*​ 
*Lewis Hamilton, a McLaren-Mercedes versenyzője sajnálja, hogy Sebastian Vettel kiesésének köszönhetően nyerte meg a versenyt. *​ 
*Hamilton a győzelmét édesapjának ajánlotta.*​ 
_Nagyon jó és izgalmas versenyen vagyunk túl. Tudtuk, hogy jó versenyben lesz részünk. Szerencsére a Red Bull autók nem voltak annyira gyorsak. A 8-as kanyar kivételével mindenhol Mark Webber mögött tudtam lenni, szorosan. A kerékcserémnél sajnos problémáim voltak, ami miatt elvesztettem annak a lehetőségét, hogy megelőzzem őt. _​ 
_De örülök, hogy végül sikerült az első helyen befejeznem a futamot. Sajnálom, hogy Vettel kiesett és így kellett megnyernem a versenyt. _​ 
_Sikerült visszaelőznöm a végén Jenson-t. Egy kicsit meglepő volt a manővere, de fair volt a helyzet. Ez a második kettős sikerünk. Édesapámnak szeretném ajánlani ezt a győzelmet, aki holnap ünnepli az 50. születésnapját. _​ 
_Nem tudom, hogy mennyire volt kritikus a helyzet az üzemanyagot illetően. A végén már mindenre kellett vigyáznunk. A fékek mellett a gumikra is. Rendkívül nehéz volt megérteni, hogy a csapat mégis mit akar. _​ 
_Továbbra is versenyben vagyunk a bajnoki címért. A csapattal sokat dolgozunk, és mindent megteszünk azért, hogy javítani tudjunk. A Red Bull autók megnehezítik az életünket, de ez a játék része. Nagyon szoros az első négy versenyző között a csata, bízom benne, hogy ott lehetünk az élen._​ 
<TABLE style="MARGIN: 5px 0px; WIDTH: 100%" class="list_table strip"><TBODY><TR><TD class=list_number>1.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Mark Webber </TD><TD class=list_score>78 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>2.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Sebastian Vettel</TD><TD class=list_score>78 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>3.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Fernando Alonso </TD><TD class=list_score>75 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>4.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Jenson Button</TD><TD class=list_score>70 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>5.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Felipe Massa </TD><TD class=list_score>61 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>6.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Lewis Hamilton </TD><TD class=list_score>59 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>7.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Robert Kubica </TD><TD class=list_score>59 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>8.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Nico Rosberg</TD><TD class=list_score>56 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>9.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Michael Schumacher</TD><TD class=list_score>22 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>10.</TD><TD class=list_name>



Adrian Sutil </TD><TD class=list_score>20 pont</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 

<TABLE style="MARGIN: 5px 0px; WIDTH: 100%" class="list_table strip"><TBODY><TR><TD class=list_number>1.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Red Bull Racing</TD><TD class=list_score>156 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>2.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Ferrari </TD><TD class=list_score>136 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>3.</TD><TD class=list_name>

McLaren </TD><TD class=list_score>129 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>4.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Mercedes</TD><TD class=list_score>78 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>5.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Renault</TD><TD class=list_score>65 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>6.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Force India </TD><TD class=list_score>30 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>7.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Williams</TD><TD class=list_score>8 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>8.</TD><TD class=list_name>



Toro Rosso</TD><TD class=list_score>4 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>9.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Sauber-Ferrari</TD><TD class=list_score>0 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>10.</TD><TD class=list_name>



Lotus Racing</TD><TD class=list_score>0 pont</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 
*Hamilton és Button nagy csatája Törökországban (Videó)*​ 





<EMBED height=385 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=640 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/UV7WVaYYbSk&hl=hu_HU&fs=1& allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"> 

*Button: Vettel és Webber balesete sokat segített*

*Jenson Button elismeri, hogy a Red Bull csapat „házion belüli” balesete nélkül nem nyerhettek volna Törökországban.

Button elégedett volt a második helyével. *
_A 12-es kanyarban a külső íven el tudtam menni Lewis (Hamilton) mellett. Gyakorlatilag 5 kanyaron át egymás mellett autóztunk. Aztán az egyes lassítónál vissza tudott jönni elém. Ezt követően vissza kellett állnom az üzemanyag-takarékos módra.

Örülök, hogy sikerült megnyernünk a versenyt. Ez egy nagy eredmény számunkra és végig jó volt a sebességünk. Végig jó iramot tudtunk diktálni. Nem tudom, hogy mi történt Mark (Webber) és Sebastian (Vettel) között, de egyértelmű, hogy nagy segítségünkre voltak abban, hogy megnyerjük ezt az igazán izgalmas versenyt. 

Sokat tett a csapat ezért a győzelemért és minden dicséretet megérdemel. Három héttel ezelőtt lehetetlennek tűnt, hogy ilyen jó eredményt érjünk el a Red Bull autók ellen, szóval elégedettek lehetünk._

*Vettel és Webber összeütközik (Videó)*

*A két Red Bull-Racing versenyző hatalmas harcot vívott egymással. A német Sebastian Vettel húzta a rövidebbet, aki kiesett. 
*
* </EMBED>*

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6E_lRZSFvUo&hl=hu_HU&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6E_lRZSFvUo&hl=hu_HU&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="320" height="170"></embed></object>​


----------



## euler1974 (2010 Június 1)

A Red-Bull csapatnak nem lesz könnyű dolga.
A Webber-Vettel összecsapás még messze nem ért véget.
Igazi különbség nincs köztük, sokat lesznek még egymáshoz közel ...


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 2)

*Következő futam!*

*Kanadai Nagydíj! *
*Futam: 2010. 06 13. 18:00*

*Péntek / 2010.06.11 *​


​*
<LI class="mod_2_0 size_13">1. szabadedzés 16:00​[*]2. szabadedzés 20:00​*​
*Szombat / 2010.06.12 *​


*3. szabadedzés 16:00
*​*
[*]Időmérő edzés 19:00​*
​
*Vasárnap / 2010.06.13 *
*Futam:*
*18:00 *



*F1: Új bűnbak a Red Bullnál?*


*A Red Bull központjában hamarosan válságtárgyalást tartanak, hogy rendezzék a Török Nagydíj után kialakult feszült helyzetet. Úgy tűnik, már nem Mark Webber a hibás, a mérnöke okozta a galibát.*

*Bár a futamot követően a Red Bull motorsportfőnöke, Helmut Marko egyértelműen Sebastian Vettel mellett állt ki Mark Webberrel szemben a balesetben végződött előzési kísérletet követően, úgy tűnik, mostanra az osztrák is változtatott az álláspontján.*

*"Az információk áttanulmányozása után világos, hogy versenybaleset volt, amelynek persze nem lett volna szabad megtörténnie a csapattársak között. Miután a futamot követően még nem elérhető tényeket is mérlegelte, Dr. Marko is osztja ezt az álláspontot" - mondta a csapatfőnök, Christian Horner.*

*A csapatfőnök a tegnap kiadott közleményben újra leszögezte, hogy a balesetért mindkét versenyző egyaránt felelős volt, kitért Vettel mutogatására is, leszögezte, hogy a történteket hamarosan közösen tisztázzák. *

*"Magasra csapott az adrenalin, nyilván nagyon bosszantó, ha valaki kiesik a versenyből. Ezt is megbeszéljük, biztos vagyok benne, hogy Kanada előtt tisztázunk mindent. Erős csapat vagyunk, leülünk majd és nyíltan megtárgyalunk mindent a pilótákkal, hogy tanuljunk az esetből és hogy nem fordulhasson elő ilyen újra." *

*Horner azt is elmondta, hogy a csapat tulajdonosa, Dietrich Mateschitz közvetlenül is foglalkozott az isztambuli esettel: "Dietrich mindkét pilótával beszélt a baleset után. Mindig is egyformán támogatta mindkettejüket, most csak annyit mondott, néha beüt a ménkű, ne a múltról, hanem a jövőről beszéljünk - miénk a leggyorsabb autó és a két legjobb pilóta."*

*Az üdítőmágnás akaratát és véleményét képviselő Marko egy tévéinterjúban maga is megerősítette, hogy komoly beszélgetést tartanak hamarosan a csapat Milton Keynes-i központjában, de új bűnöst is említett.*

*"A cél, hogy a leggyorsabb pilóta megnyerje a világbajnokságot. Ez a cél minden egyéni érdek felett áll, ez a csapat sikerének kulcsa. A két versenyzőnek nem kell együtt vacsoráznia, de mindenképpen együtt kell működniük" - nyilatkozott az érvényesítendő alapelvekről a Sport und Talk című műsorban Marko.*

*Az osztrák szerint Webbert azért érinthette rosszul Vettel előzése, mert az ausztrált a versenymérnöke, Ciaran Pilbeam nem tájékoztatta arról, hogy a németnek még nem kellett visszavennie a motorerőből, ezért lehet, hogy előre próbál majd állni. Marko szerint ez egyébként nem elengedést jelentő csapatutasítás.*

*"Még nem világos, miért nem közvetítette az információt. Rövidzárlat volt a mérnöknél, nem reagált megfelelően. A Webbernek szóló üzenet az lett volna, hogy lassú vagy, ilyen tempónál Hamilton simán megelőz. Ha Vettel gyorsabb, ne küzdj ellene, Hamiltonra koncentrálj! Ez nem csapatutasítás." *



​


*Hamilton szerint négy csapat is esélyes a végső sikerre*

2010. 06. 01. 13.55








*Lewis Hamilton, a McLaren-istálló brit pilótája szerint az idei Forma-1-es világbajnokság az utóbbi évek talán legizgalmasabb versenye lehet, mert most négy csapat is esélyes a végső sikerre.*


*"Korábban csak a Ferrari és a McLaren-Mercedes létezett - nyilatkozta a 2008-ban világbajnok Hamilton a La Repubblica című napilapnak. - Most viszont minimum négy csapat szinte azonos erőt képvisel."*

A vasárnapi Török GP-n győztes brit pilóta elmondta, hogy a McLarennél nem fordulhat elő az, ami a rivális Red Bullnál megtörtént az Istanbul Parkban rendezett versenyen.

*"Nálam és Jensonnál (Button) ilyesmi szóba sem jöhet - fogalmazott. - Mindketten világbajnokok és profik vagyunk. Amikor csapattársam meg akart előzni, egy kissé meglepődtem, de nagyon korrekt manőver volt. Aztán visszaelőztem, de számára is hagytam helyet."*

A törökországi versenyen az első rajtkockából startoló, s a pontversenyben éllovas ausztrál Mark Webber (Red Bull) egészen a 41. körig fölényesen vezetett, ám ekkor csapattársa, a német Sebastian Vettel egy váratlan előzés közben összecsúszott vele. Vettel feladta a viadalt, Webber visszaesett a harmadik helyre, és Hamilton ölébe hullott a győzelem, Button pedig a második lett.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 3)

*A Force India csalás miatt perli a Lotust*
2010. 06. 02. 17.02


<RIGHT> 






*Csalás miatt a Forma-1-es Force India csapat pert indított a szintén angliai székhelyű Lotus ellen.*

A silverstone-i istálló azzal vádolja hinghami riválisát, hogy egyes karosszéria-elemeket lemásolt az autójáról.

A Lotusnál a korábban a Force Indiánál dolgozott Michael Gascoyne és az olasz Aerolab műhely felel a formatervért. Utóbbi ellen már decemberben jogi lépéseket tett a csapat, szerdán pedig Gascoyne tevékenysége miatt kezdeményezett polgári peres eljárást a brit Legfelsőbb Bíróságon.

*Williams: vissza a jövőbe, jönnek ismét az új szárnyak*
2010. 06. 02. 15.31


<RIGHT> 






*A Török Nagydíjon sem sikerült a pontszerzés a Williams két pilótájának, igaz, megint technikai gondok hátráltatták Rubens Barrichellót és Nico Hülkenberget az egész hétvégén.*

Sam Michael, a brit istálló technikai igazgatója elmondta, a montreali futamig kijavítják a hibákat, és újra visszakerül az új fejlesztésű, ám Monacóban összetört első szárny mindkét autóra.

Az pontosan látszódott Isztambulban, hogy a Williams két autója nem tud olyan jó köridőket menni, mint tette azt két hete Monacóban. Sam Michael, a csapat technikai igazgatója elmondta, a kényszerűségből bevetett régi első szárnyak helyett Montrealban már az új fejlesztésűek kerülnek az autókra. Komoly gondot jelent a csapatnak az állandóan visszatérő kuplungprobléma a rajtnál – Monacóban Hülkenberg, Isztambulban Barrichello veszett súlyos helyeket -, ám a szakember szerint a rendelkezésükre álló napok alatt a gyárban rájönnek a hiba okára, és orvosolják azt a kanadai futamig.

*- Hogyan értékeli az FW32-es szereplését Isztambulban annak tükrében, hogy a korábban használt első szárnyakat kellett használniuk a monacói balesetek miatt?*
*Sam Michael*: - A régi első szárny miatt körülbelül egy tizeddel voltunk lassabbak körönként, viszont jól működött a nagy sebességű kanyarokban. Természetesen Montrealban már ismét az új alkatrész lesz mindkét autónkon.

*- Mennyire elégedett a hétvégén bevetett új alkatrészekkel: az új hátsó szárnyakkal és hátsó fékcsatornákkal?*
*Sam Michael*:- Az összes fejlesztéssel, amit a Török Nagydíjra elhoztunk és bevetettünk, elégedett vagyok, azt hozták, amit vártunk.

*- Nico Hülkenberg autóján tapasztalt pénteki hidraulikus szivárgás mennyire vetette vissza a szabadedzésre előirányzott programot?*
*Sam Michael*:- Körülbelül 45 percünk ment kárba, ami egyáltalán nem bizonyult hasznosnak a számunkra. Igaz, a szerelőink kijavították a hibát, így Nico visszatérhetett a pályára, ahol a tervezett program nagy részét végre tudta hajtani.

*- Az időjárás sokkal melegebb volt, mint az eddigi versenyeken. Miként viselkedtek a Bridgestone gumijai?*
*Sam Michael*:- Mindkét keverékkel elégedettek voltunk, rendesen működtek a hétvége alatt.

*- Rubens Barrichello kuplungproblémák miatt öt helyet vesztett a rajtnál. Tudják már mi okozta a problémát?*
*Sam Michael*:- A kuplungproblémák úgy tűnik, visszatérőek, hisz Monacóban Nico, most Rubens lett az áldozata. Amint helyreállt az alkatrész, Rubens autója olyan erős volt, ahogy azt vártuk. Ezzel együtt mindkét autót átvizsgáltatjuk a gyárban, hogy kiszűrjük a további gondokat.

*- Nico már korán összekoccant Buemival, így előre kellett hozni a kerékcseréjét. Ez okozta azt, hogy a fiatal német nem tudott előrébb lépni a versenyen?*
*Sam Michael*:- Amikor Niconak a balesetben megsérült az első kereke, fel kellett borítanunk az eredeti taktikánkat, mert ki kellett őt hívni. A kemény keverékű abroncsokkal aztán végigment, ám az ilyen hosszú etapokon óvni kellett a gumikat, nehogy defektet kapjon. Így esélytelen volt a jobb helyezésekre.

*- Jön a következő futam: mit vár Montrealtól?*
*Sam Michael*:- Jobb szereplést, mint amit Isztambulban produkáltunk. Több újítást, mechanikus fejlesztést szándékozunk bevetni a kanadai versenyen, többek között ismét felkerülnek az autókra az új első szárnyak.
​


----------



## firtosi (2010 Június 3)

Nagyon várom már a köv.fordulót


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 4)

*Rendkívüli szünetet tarthatnak a Forma-1-ben*

*A csapatok nem hajlandóak a felszereléseiket elküldeni Koreába és a szállásokat sem foglalják le, mivel továbbra sincs garancia arra, hogy megtartják a versenyt. *

*Ha a Koreai Nagydíj elmarad, akkor egy rendkívüli, 4 hetes szüntet tarthatnak a Formula-1-ben a japán és a brazil versenyhétvége között.*

Hetek óta olyan hírek látnak napvilágot, miszerint a Koreai Nagydíj elmarad, mely idén először kerülne megrendezésre októberben. A szervezők és a kivitelezők természetesen mindent tagadnak, szerintük 110%, hogy megrendezik az új, még építés alatt álló 5,62 kilométeres versenypályán a futamot. 

A legnagyobb problémát Dél-Korea és Észak-Koreai között kialakult helyzet jelenti. A politikai feszültségek egyre magasabbak, ami hatással van a pálya építésére is. 

Dél-Korea szerint nyilvánvaló, hogy Észak-Korea süllyesztette el a dél-koreai haditengerészet hajóját márciusban. A Cheonan hadihajó március 26-án süllyedt el, közel a vitatott Koreai-közi tengeri határokhoz. A támadásban 46 tengerész vesztette életét.

A Formula-1-es Csapatok Érdekvédelmi Szövetsége (FOTA) a kialakult helyzet miatt nem hajlandó Koreába felszereléseket szállítani. Sőt, kiderült, hogy a legtöbb csapat még a repülőjegyeket és szállásokat sem foglalta le személyzetük számára. 

*„Ez egyértelmű jele annak, hogy ők (csapatok) mennyire komolyan is aggódnak az eltörlés miatt.”* – mondta a jól ismert portugál újságíró, Luis Vasconcelos.

Berni Ecclestone szerint, ha háború lesz a két fél között, akkor biztosan nem akarnak Koreába utazni. 


*Vettel így mutatott be dühében Webbernek - Fotó!*
​*<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>A Török GP 41. körében Webber és Vettel összecsúszott, a német pórul járt, kénytelen volt feladni a viadalt.</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px"></TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link12>Ti mit írnátok képalának? 
​​*


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</B>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 4)

*Hopp: A McLaren le akarta szerződtetni Felipe Massát Lewis Hamilton mellé*

*Brazil lapinformációk szerint a McLaren-Mercedes tavaly megkereste a brazil versenyzőt, aki végül nem írt alá a woking-iakhoz, mivel abban a tudatban volt, hogy további két esztendőre kötelezheti el magát az olaszoknál.*

*Massa felvette a kapcsolatot a McLaren istállóval, de nemet mondott a szerződésre.*

A McLaren tavaly nagy dilemmában volt, miután a finn Heikki Kovalainen helyett a 2010-es szezonra mindenféleképpen erős csapattársat szeretett volna Lewis Hamilton mellé. Mint az utólag kiderült, a McLaren elsődleges célpontja Felipe Massa volt.

A brit istálló a 2008-as bajnokság két éllovasát szerette volna magánál tudni. A brazil versenyzőt a McLaren a súlyos Magyar Nagydíjon történt balesete előtt kereste meg. A két fél tárgyalt egymással, de Felipe végül úgy döntött, hogy nem ír alá az „ősi” riválishoz, mivel abban a tudatban volt, hogy további két esztendőre meghosszabbítják a kontraktusát a Ferrarinál. Massa végül csak egy évre írhatott alá.

A McLaren kétségbeesetten kereste Kovalainen helyettesét tavaly, és még Rubens Barrichello-nak is szerződést ajánlottak, amit a brazil veterán is megerősített. Mivel Rubinho időközben aláírt a Williams-hez, ő sem csatlakozhatott.

Az utolsó pillanatokban a Ferrari istállót elhagyó Kimi Räikkönen-nel is felvették a kapcsolatot. A finn „Jégember, korábbi versenyzőjük is nemet mondott. Végül 2009 világbajnoka, Jenson Button lett a befutó, aki a Brawn GP-ből lett Mercedest gyári csapatot hagyta le a McLaren kedvéért.


*Alonso: Kanadában sokkal versenyképesebbek leszünk*

*Fernando Alonso, a kétszeres spanyol világbajnok biztos benne, hogy a jövő héten megrendezésre kerülő Kanadai Nagydíjon sokkal versenyképesebbek lesznek, mint legutóbb Törökországban.*

*Alonso kissé szomorú, amiatt, hogy nem sikerült méltó módon megünnepelniük 800. versenyüket Isztambulban.*


A Ferrari valóban lehangoló teljesítményt nyújtott Törökországban. Az F10-es nagy csalódást okozott és a versenyzők is meglepődtek azon, hogy nem tudták igazán felvenni a harcot az élen haladókkal.

*Alonso csalódott, és tudja, hogy az év legrosszabb futamán vannak túl, ami egyben a 800. is volt a Ferrari számára.*

_*Fernando Alonso*_

_Sajnálom, hogy nem tudtuk méltó módon megünnepelni a Ferrari 800. futamát a Forma-1-ben. Vasárnap minden tőlem telhetőt megtettem. Nem volt könnyű, mert a pálya piszkos oldaláról rajtoltam. Több autót is megelőzhettem, köszönhetően a jó bokszstratégiának. Aztán a verseny legunalmasabb része következett. Hátul vonatoztam a két Mercedes, a két Renault és Felipe autójával._

_Mivel hasonló ütemben haladtunk, nagyon nehéz volt előznünk, nem igazán tudtam mit tenni. Eleinte a gumiabroncsokra próbáltam vigyázni, hogy lehetőségem legyen az utolsó körökben. Petrov-val harcoltam és utol is tudtam érni őt. Nem volt könnyű és megsérült a felnim is az előzésben, de be tudtam fejezni a versenyt és minden gond nélkül otthon tudtam tartani néhány pontot._

_Fejlődnünk kell, ez nem kérdéses. Valenciában egy nagy aerodinamikai csomagot vetünk be, mely jó lépést jelenthet számunkra előre. Kanadában azt hiszem más lesz a helyzet. A montreali versenypálya karakterisztikája jobban fekszik az autónknak, és úgy gondolom, hogy ott biztosan sokkal versenyképesebbek leszünk._ 


<EMBED height=170 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=320 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/f6iouSNh2bk&hl=hu_HU&fs=1& allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"> ​</EMBED>


----------



## qwert007 (2010 Június 4)

Ez jó kérdés!!


Sziszi írta:


> Iazebol egy keres lenne.
> Nagyon szeretem az autoversenyt,de itt meg nem talaltam meg a modjat,hogy tudjam nezni.
> Ezert kernem hogy aki tud valami segitseget,hogy meik adon lehetne megnezni a kozvetitest akkor annak nagyon megkoszonnem.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 5)

*Schumi nyolcadik kanadai győzelmére készülhet*​
<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>*Schumacher szerint nehéz dolga lesz a Mercedesnek Kanadában, ennek ellenére szívesen tér vissza Montrealba.*</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px"></TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link12>*A Mercedes GP dolgát a W01-es versenygép alacsony végsebessége nehezítheti meg a jövő heti Kanadai GP-n. Ross Brawn csapatfőnök elárulta, hogy a Török GP-n bevetett F-csatorna miatt túlságosan nagy volt az autó légellenállása, ami Montrealban kedvezőtlenül hathat.*

*Schumacher is visszafogottan nyilatkozott, pedig idén akár a nyolcadik kanadai futamgyőzelmét is bezsebelhetné:*​
*"A Gilles Villeneuve versenypálya a csúcssebességről szól, így keményen dolgoztunk ezen a területen, mert ezen a fronton nem vagyunk a topon. Meggyőződésem, hogy így is ki tudjuk hozni a legjobbat a csomagból. Imádom Montrealt, ahol csodálatos hétvégéim voltak a múltban. Ezúttal is töltök ott néhány napot, de amint belépek a paddock-ba, máris a versenyzésre összpontosítok majd."*
*F1: Vége a Red Bull-uralomnak?*

*Christian Horner esélyegyenlőséget követel, attól fél, csapata hátrányba kerülhet a Renault-motorok miatt.*
Továbbra is aggasztja a Red Bullt, hogy Renault-motorjai lényegesen gyengébbek a riválisok hajtóműveinél. Eddig nem érte hátrány az istállót, de Christian Horner csapatfőnök szerint hamarosan fordulhat a kocka, ezért esélyegyenlőséget követel.
"Jelenleg 20-30 lóerővel vagyunk gyengébbek az élmezőnynél" - mondta Horner. Partnerként nagyon elégedett a Red Bull a Renault-val, de a szerződéshosszabbítás nagyban függ attól, hogy sikerül-e változtatni a mostani, motorfejlesztést tiltó szabályokon.

"A gyártóknak meg kell egyezniük egy olyan megoldásban, amely lehetővé teszi a fejlesztést" - vélekedett Horner, aki szerint nem lenne igazságos, ha a fejlesztések befagyasztása miatt bárki előnybe vagy hátrányba kerülne a többiekkel szemben.

Horner tart attól, hogy a riválisok hamarosan utolérik a Red Bullt. *"Ugyan jelenleg előnyben vagyunk az autónk kialakítása miatt, ez a fór két vagy három verseny alatt eltűnhet. Ez esetben pedig a motorok döntő tényezővé válhatnak." 
*​*
*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 8)

*Webber szerződést hosszabbított a Red Bull-lal*
2010. 06. 07. 14.07


<RIGHT> 






*Egy évvel meghosszabbította az eredetileg 2010 végéig szóló szerződését a világbajnoki pontversenyben vezető Mark Webber, a Red Bull Forma-1-es istálló ausztrál pilótája - jelentette be hétfőn az angol-osztrák csapat.*

Ez azt jelenti, hogy a konstruktőrök között jelenleg a második pozíciót elfoglaló Red Bull jövőre is a Webber, Sebastian Vettel párossal indul a vb-sorozatban, mivel a német versenyző már korábban aláírt a következő szezonra.

* "Nagyon egyszerű volt meghozni a döntést - idézte a 33 éves ausztrált a közlemény. - Meglehetősen korán megkezdtük a tárgyalásokat, s Barcelonában gyakorlatilag megszületett a szóbeli megállapodás. Remek érzés ezzel a gárdával dolgozni, remélem sikerül elérnünk a kitűzött célt, s világbajnoki címet ünnepelhetünk az idény végén."*

Webber 93 pontot gyűjtött az eddigi hét futam alatt, s öt ponttal előzi meg a címvédő Jenson Buttont (McLaren). A következő versenyre vasárnap kerül sor Kanadában.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 14)

*Domenicali: Alonso megnyerhette volna a futamot*

*A Scuderia Ferrari csapatfőnöke szerint, ha a spanyol versenyzőjét nem tartják fel a versenyen, akkor megnyerhette volna a 2010-es Kanadai Nagydíjat Montrealban.*

*Domenicali üdvözölte a Ferrari jó teljesítményét.*

_*Stefano Domenicali*_

_Elégedettnek kellene lennünk, mert sikerült felállnunk a dobogóra a csalódást keltő török futam után. Egyértelműen nagyot léptünk előre, de úgy gondoljuk, hogy a mai verseny jobban is sikerülhetett volna. Fernando (Alonso) nagyszerűen versenyzett, sokat előzött, harcolt, védte a pozícióját, mindvégig koncentrált tudott maradni. Megnyerhette volna a futamot, ha nem tartják fel. _

_Sajnos ezek a dolgok megtörténhetnek, pláne egy ilyen eseménydús futamon, mint a kanadai. Tudtuk, hogy kemény verseny vár ránk és ez végül be is bizonyosodott. Felipe (Massa) nem volt szerencsés, kétszer is ki kellett cserélni autója orrkúpját. Ez egy olyan dolog, ami csak ritkán történik meg a versenyzővel egy versenyen. _

_Ugyanakkor megmutatta, akárcsak Alonso, sok van az autónkban és remekül reagáltunk a helyzetre. Megnyugtató volt látni, hogy a saját erőnkből harcolhatunk a legjobb helyekért. Az autónk remekül futott, ami néhány új elem kivételével megegyezett a Törökországban pályára küldöttel. Most Valencia következik, ahol lesz néhány fontosabb frissítés az autón. _

*Alonso élvezte a Hamilton elleni csatát*

*Fernando Alonso boldogan nyilatkozott az újságíróknak Kanadában, miután eredményes hétvégét zárt a Ferrarival. *

*Alonso főként a Lewis Hamilton elleni csatát emelete ki.*

Fernando ezúttal hiba nélkül teljesített és csak a lekörözött pilótákon múlt az, hogy nem nyerhette meg a versenyt. 

Alonso a versenyen nagy csatát vívott korábbi csapattársa, a futam győztese, Lewis Hamilton ellen. 

*Fernando Alonso*

_Nagyon jó érzés volt újra a legjobb helyekért csatázni. Már hiányzott. Lewis (Hamilton) ellen remek csatát vívtam, élvezetes volt. Közel kerültünk egymáshoz, de fair csata volt. _

_Ez a csata is bizonyította, hogy Törökország után visszatértünk a helyes útra. Remélem, hogy ez így is marad és továbbra is harcban lehetünk a címért. Törökországban egyszerűen nem voltunk versenyképesek. Túlságosan is lassúak voltunk. Az időmérő edzésen még a Q2-ből sem tudtam továbbjutni, míg a versenyen közel egy percet kaptunk a McLaren-től, ami nagyon sok ezen a szinten. Itt kerék a kerék ellen küzdöttünk, ami feltétlenül előrelépést jelent._

_Örülök, mert ez a pálya kétségkívül jobban feküdt az autónknak. Boldog vagyok, és úgy gondolom, hogy ez az eredmény nagy motivációt jelent a csapatnak. _

_Most Valencia következik, mely a második hazai versenyem Barcelona után. Remélem, hogy ott is elég versenyképesek leszünk a győzelemre. Soha nem álltam még a dobogón Valenciában. Remek lenne, ha sikerülne._

*Massa: Nagyon szomorú vagyok *

*Felipe Massa rendkívül szomorú, hogy nem sikerült pontot szereznie Kanadában.*

*Massa már a következő hétvégét várja, ahol szinte egy teljesen új autóval gurulhatnak pályára.*

_*Felipe Massa*_

_Nagyon szomorú vagyok, mert gyakorlatilag a kiesésen kívül minden megtörtént velem. Rögtön a rajt után az első kanyarban megsérült az autóm. Nem volt hely, nem tudtam mit tenni. Jól sikerült a rajt, de Button és Liuzzi között találtam magam. Liuzzi autója eltalált, majd még egyszer. Kár, de ezek a dolgok megtörténnek. _

_Az autómra nem lehetett panasz, remekül ment. Hasonlóan futott, mint az időmérő edzésen szombaton. Jó esélyem volt a pontszerzésre, ám a Michael elleni csata mindent tönkretett. _

_Most már csak előre tekintek, és nagyon várom a valenciai hétvégét, ahol egy komoly frissítés kerül fel az autónkra. Remélem, hogy az első helyért küzdhetünk majd. _


*Formula-1 2010 Pilóták*​*<TABLE style="MARGIN: 5px 0px; WIDTH: 100%" class="list_table strip"><TBODY><TR><TD class=list_number>1.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Lewis Hamilton</TD><TD class=list_score>109 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>2.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Jenson Button</TD><TD class=list_score>106 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>3.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Mark Webber </TD><TD class=list_score>103 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>4.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Fernando Alonso</TD><TD class=list_score>94 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>5.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Sebastian Vettel </TD><TD class=list_score>90 pont</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​*
*Csapatok*​*<TABLE style="MARGIN: 5px 0px; WIDTH: 100%" class="list_table strip"><TBODY><TR><TD class=list_number>1.</TD><TD class=list_name>

McLaren </TD><TD class=list_score>215 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>2.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Red Bull Racing</TD><TD class=list_score>193 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>3.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Ferrari</TD><TD class=list_score>161 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>4.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Mercedes</TD><TD class=list_score>108 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>5.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Renault</TD><TD class=list_score>79 pont</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​*

​



<EMBED height=385 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=480 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/eRmt8g5zbI0&hl=hu_HU&fs=1& allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always">​</EMBED>
<EMBED height=385 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=480 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/mSi5tzMoUvc&hl=hu_HU&fs=1& allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always">​</EMBED>
<EMBED height=170 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=320 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/-TpMk3a4r88&hl=hu_HU&fs=1& allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always">​</EMBED>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 15)

*Kanadai Nagydíj - Nemzetközi sajtóvisszhang*
2010. 06. 14. 12.53


<RIGHT> 



*


A nemzetközi sajtó az újabb kettős McLaren-sikert taglalja a Forma-1-es Kanadai Nagydíj másnapján, s a brit lapok azt sem mulasztják el megemlíteni, hogy Lewis Hamilton és Jenson Button sokkal jobban teljesített Montrealban, mint az angol labdarúgó-válogatott a dél-afrikai világbajnokságon.

*​*
** Anglia:
* -------
* Daily Telegraph:
*"Ezúttal nem volt konfliktus: amikor Jenson Button odament csapattársához, a győztes Lewis Hamiltonhoz és átölelte, egyszerűen csak zavartalan és határtalan örömet láthattunk. Talán Fabio Capello is szeretné, ha a McLaren csodacsapata a segítségére lenne: úgy tűnik, ők képesek begyűjteni a maximális pontszámot."

* The Times:
*"Lewis Hamilton a markában tartja a Red Bullt, a McLaren újra megtalálta a legmagasabb sebességi fokozatot. Hamilton mesteri teljesítményt nyújtott. A McLaren kettős győzelmet aratott, ami a világbajnokság végkimenetele szempontjából nagyon fontos lehet."

* The Independent:
*"A gumiabroncs-szerencsejáték kifizetődött a McLarennek. Egy remek kanadai futamon, melyen az izgalom egy pillanatra sem hagyott alább, Lewis Hamilton és csapattársa, Jenson Button a szezon harmadik kettős győzelmét aratta."

* The Sun:
*"Hamilton visszatért a világ élére, miután lerázta riválisait."

*Daily Mail:
*"A McLaren újabb kettős sikere. Kár, hogy Lewis Hamilton nem futballozik."

* Olaszország:
* ------------
*La Gazzetta dello Sport:
*"Hamilton a király. Uralkodott Montrealban és vezeti a vb-pontversenyt. Rosberg jó volt, de nem volt szerencséje. Webber oroszlánként harcolt."

* Tuttosport:
*"Ismét Hamilton nyert, a McLaren uralja a mezőnyt. Alonso feljött és harmadik lett. A Ferrari javul."

* Spanyolország:
* --------------
* El Mundo:
*"Alonso visszatért a világbajnoki címért folytatott küzdelembe."
As:
"Az első helyről indult Hamilton nyert, mögötte pedig Button végzett a jelenlegi legjobb autóval. De Fernando Alonso és a Ferrari is visszatért."

*Sports:
*"Alonso nagyszerű futammal újra a dobogón."​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 19)

*A Vörös-téren tartott bemutatót Jenson Button*
2010. 07. 18. 14.55​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*A moszkvai Vörös-téren száguldozott egy bemutató keretében Jenson Button, a Forma-1 legutóbbi világbajnoka.*​ 
A Kremlnél több tízezer ember látta vasárnap délelőtt, amint a csaknem száz autó - köztük Vitalij Petrov, a házigazdák első F1-es pilótája - köröz az ideiglenesen kialakított, 4,5 km-es pályán.​ 
A rendezvény célja a tervezett Orosz Nagydíj népszerűsítése volt.
Az új aszfaltcsík az elképzelések szerint a 2014-es téli olimpiának is otthont adó Szocsiban lenne, a munkálatok várhatóan 200 millió dollárt emésztenek fel.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 25)

*Forma-1 - Williams: pokoli erővel a legjobbak közé - képek*
2010. 07. 25. 00.49


<RIGHT> 




*Folytatta bravúros szereplését a Williams csapata a Német Nagydíj időmérő edzésén is. Rubens Barrichello és Nico Hülkenberg nemcsak a szabadedzéseken volt állandó tagja a TOP 10-nek, hanem a kvalifikációs tréningen is. Mindketten kihozták a maximumot az autóikból, így a rutinos brazil a 8., míg a hazai pályán versenyző fiatal német a 10. helyről rajtolhat a vasárnapi futamon. Elnézve eddigi teljesítményüket, egyáltalán nem lenne meglepetés, ha mindketten pontszerzőként végeznének Hockenheimben.*

Már a pénteki két szabadedzésen fogadni lehetett arra, hogy a Német Nagydíjon a Williams csapat ismét ott lehet a legjobbak között. Ráadásul a szombati szabadedzésen sem adták alább a legjobb tíznél – mindhárom tréningen a TOP 10-ben végeztek -, és ez előre vetítette az időmérőn való jó szereplést is. Barrichello és Hülkenberg végig magabiztosan körözött a pályán, így senki sem lepődött meg, hogy mindketten magabiztosan jutottak be a Q3-ba. Az autó remekül működik, így a magyar HELL cég által támogatott brit istálló joggal reménykedik abban, hogy a futamon mindkét pilóta pontszerzőként fejezi be a Német Nagydíjat. Főleg amiatt, hogy a Q3-ban mutatott teljesítménynél a csapat tagjai szerint is sokkal több van az autókban.


Sam Michael, technikai igazgató elégedett azzal, hogy mindkét versenyző bejutott a Q3-ba, és abban bízik, hogy Barrichello és Hülkenberg is pontokkal távozik a Német Nagydíjról. „Nagyon jó eredményt értünk el a csapat, nagyszerű teljesítmény, hogy mindkét autónk bekerült a legjobb tíz közé. Azt hittük, hogy Rubensnek meglehet a hetedik hely is, de sajnos a Q2-höz képest veszített egy kis időt. Az okát ki kell derítenünk, hogy a versenyen ez ne fordulhasson elő, és mindkét autónk pontszerzőként fejezhesse be a futamot. Noha az időjárás folyamatosan változik ezen a hétvégén, a gumik és a fejlesztéseink egyértelműen jól teljesítenek.”


Rubens Barrichello (8. rajthely: Q1 – 1:16.398, Q2 –1:14.698, Q3 –1:15.109) akárcsak a pénteki két szabadedzésen, a szombati harmadik gyakorláson is a legjobb tíz közé került – 8. hely 1:16.481, 23 megtett kör -, azaz stabilan tagja volt a TOP 10-nek. A veterán brazil aztán az időmérőn is kitett magáért – a Q2-ben például a 6. leggyorsabb kört teljesítette -, és nagy küzdelemben végül a 8. rajthelyet szerezte meg. Nem véletlen, hogy mindenképpen pontot akar szerezni a futamon. „Ez egy jól sikerült nap volt a csapat számára. A Q2-ben futottam egy szenzációs kört, de a harmadik szakaszban az autó veszített a tapadásából, és alulkormányzott lett. Emiatt egy kicsit csalódott vagyok, mert azt gondoltam, a hetedik rajthelyet megszerezhettem volna. Persze nem vagyok elégedetlen, hisz mindkét autónk bejutott a legjobb tíz közé, ami reményt ad arra, hogy pontszerzőként fejezzük be a versenyt.”


Nico Hülkenberg (10. rajthely: Q1 – 1:16.387, Q2 – 1:14.943, Q3 – 1:15.339) sem akart rutinos csapattársa mögött elmaradni a harmadik szabadedzésen, és az eddigiekhez hasonlóan megint a 10. legjobb időt autózta – 1:16.743, 17 megtett kör -, így megint esély mutatkozott arra, hogy bejusson a Q3-ba. Be is jutott, ráadásul a kvalifikáció második szakaszában az utolsó pillanatban egy pokoli gyors kört ment, amivel kiszorította a harmadik szakaszból a hétszeres világbajnok, Michael Schumachert. A fiatal német egyre magabiztosabb, így joggal várja magától, hogy a legjobb tíz között végezzen hazai nagydíján. „Nagyon boldogok vagyunk, hisz mindkét autónk bekerült az első tízbe. Úgy vélem, kicsit több van a kocsikban, amit Rubens remek ideje is bizonyít, amit a Q2-ben autózott, de sajnos a legjobb időnket nem a kvalifikáció utolsó szakaszában értük el. Ennek ellenére minden esélyünk megvan arra, hogy erős versenyt fussunk.”


*Forma-1: A Német Nagydíj rajtsorrendje*
*2010. 07. 24. 19.04*


<RIGHT> 




*
Sebastian Vettel, a Red Bull német pilótája rajtolhat az első helyről a vasárnapi Forma-1-es Német Nagydíjon, miután szombaton megnyerte az időmérő edzést.
*​*
*
A hazai közönség előtt szereplő versenyző idénybeli hatodik, pályafutása 11. rajtelsőségét jegyezte.

A második helyen a két ezredmásodperccel lassabb spanyol Fernando Alonso (Ferrari), a harmadikon pedig csapattársa, a brazil Felipe Massa végzett.
A világbajnoki címvédő brit Jenson Button (McLaren) ötödikként, a pontversenyben jelenleg vezető márkatárs, a szintén brit Lewis Hamilton pedig hatodikként zárt. A hétszeres világbajnok, 41 éves német Michael Schumacher (Mercedes) tizenegyedik lett.

*A rajtsorrend:
* --------------
1. sor:
*Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull)
Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari) 
* 2. sor:
Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari) 
Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull)
3. sor:
Jenson Button (brit, McLaren-Mercedes) 
Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren) 
4. sor:
Robert Kubica (lengyel, Renault)
Rubens Barrichello (brazil, Williams)
5. sor:
Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes) 
Nico Hülkenberg (német, Williams)
6. sor:
Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes)
Kobajasi Kamui (japán, Sauber) 
7. sor:
Vitalij Petrov (orosz, Renault) 
Pedro de la Rosa (spanyol, Sauber) 
8. sor:
Jaime Alguersuari (spanyol, Toro Rosso) 
Sébastien Buemi (svájci, Toro Rosso)
9. sor:
Jarno Trulli (olasz, Lotus) 
Heikki Kovalainen (finn, Lotus) 
10. sor:
Adrian Sutil (német, Force India) - öthelyes büntetés váltócsere miatt
Bruno Senna (brazil, Hispania)
11. sor:
Vitantonio Liuzzi (olasz, Force India) 
Jamamoto Szaton (japán, Hispania)
12. sor:
Timo Glock (német, Virgin) - öthelyes büntetés váltócsere miatt
Lucas di Grassi (brazil, Virgin) - öthelyes büntetés váltócsere miatt​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 25)

*Súlyos büntetést kaphat a Ferrari a csapatutasítás miatt*​ 
*A Scuderia Ferrari egyértelmű csapatutasítást adott Hockenheim-ben Felipe Massának. *​ 
*A csapat súlyos büntetést kaphat a szövetségtől.*​ 
*Massa fantasztikus rajtot vett és átvette a vezetést. A brazil végig vezetett, majd a verseny utolsó felében rászóltak Felipére.* 
*„Felipe! Alonso gyorsabb, mint te. Felipe! Vetted, amit mondtam?”* – tette fel a kérdést Stefano Domenicali, a Ferrari csapatfőnöke.​ 
Nem sokkal később Massa visszavett, és Alonso megelőzte a csapattársát.​ 
Felipétől rádión keresztül kértek bocsánatot, ami még inkább bajba sodorhatja a csapatot. *A szabályok értelmében nem megengedett a csapatutasítás.*​ 

*Német GP: Ferrari utasított, Alonso győzött*​ 



*<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>Hockenheimben Alonso (Ferrari) mellett Massa (Ferrari) és Vettel (Red Bull) állhatott fel a dobogóra.</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px"></TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link12>A kétszeres világbajnok spanyol pilóta idei második futamgyőzelmét könyvelhette el, az elsőt az évadnyitó bahreini GP-n szerezte. Massa, napra pontosan egy évvel a Hungaroringen bekövetkezett súlyos balesete után, nagyszerűen versenyzett, a rajt után a harmadik helyről az élre került. Előnyét egészen a verseny második harmadáig megtartotta, ám ekkor - nyilvánvaló csapatutasításra - átengedte az első helyet a vb-címre még esélyes Alonsónak.*

A pontversenyben éllovas brit Lewis Hamilton (McLaren) a negyedik lett, míg a hétszeres világbajnok német Michael Schumacher (Mercedes) - körhátránnyal - ezúttal is csak epizódszerepet játszott a hazai versenyen.​ 

Végeredmény:​ 


Pilóta Csapat Idő

1. Alonso Ferrari 1h28:38.866
2. Massa Ferrari + 4.196
3. Vettel Red Bull-Renault + 5.121
4. Hamilton McLaren-Mercedes + 26.896
5. Button McLaren-Mercedes + 29.482
6. Webber Red Bull-Renault + 43.606
7. Kubica Renault + 1 lap
8. Rosberg Mercedes + 1 lap
9. Schumacher Mercedes + 1 lap
10. Petrov Renault + 1 lap
11. Kobayashi Sauber-Ferrari + 1 lap
12. Barrichello Williams-Cosworth + 1 lap
13. Hulkenberg Williams-Cosworth + 1 lap
14. De la Rosa Sauber-Ferrari + 1 lap
15. Alguersuari Toro Rosso-Ferrari + 1 lap
16. Liuzzi Force India-Mercedes + 2 laps
17. Sutil Force India-Mercedes + 2 laps
18. Glock Virgin-Cosworth + 3 laps
19. Senna HRT-Cosworth + 4 laps​




Leggyorsabb kör: Vettel, 1:15.824​ 



Világbajnokság állása 11 futamot követően:​ 



Pilóták: Konstruktőrök: 

1. Hamilton 157 1. McLaren-Mercedes 300
2. Button 143 2. Red Bull-Renault 272
3. Vettel 136 3. Ferrari 208
4. Webber 136 4. Mercedes 132
5. Alonso 123 5. Renault 96
6. Rosberg 94 6. Force India-Mercedes 47
7. Kubica 89 7. Williams-Cosworth 31
8. Massa 85 8. Sauber-Ferrari 15
9. Schumacher 38 9. Toro Rosso-Ferrari 10
10. Sutil 35 
11. Barrichello 29 
12. Kobayashi 15 
13. Liuzzi 12 
14. Petrov 7 
15. Buemi 7 
16. Alguersuari 3 
17. Hulkenberg 2 ​







*A magam részéről kifrjezetten gusztustalannak gondolom ezt az Alonso féle győzelmet...Sztem ma a Hockenheimi*​
*versenyen a nyilt etikátlanság "Gyözőtt" a Ferrari részéről a főnök Domenicalival az élen!*​







​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</B>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 25)

*<TABLE style="MARGIN-TOP: 4px" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=580><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikkcim align=left>*
*A versenyfelügyelők beidézték a Ferrari vezetőségét*​</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>F1hírek,</B>

*2010. július 25. vasárnap 16:44*

*A Forma-1-es Német Nagydíj versenyfelügyelői a futam leintése után meghallgatásra hívták a kettősgyőzelmet szerző Ferrari csapat vezetőit.*

A futamot Fernando Alonso nyerte Felipe Massa előtt, de a spanyol azok után tudta csak megelőzni brazil kollégáját, hogy közölték vele a bokszból: "Fernando gyorsabb nálad. Meg tudod erősíteni, hogy értetted az üzenetet?"


​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</B>


*Formula-1: 100 000 dollárra büntették meg a Ferrarit*


*A Német Nagydíj versenybírái 100 000 dolláros büntetést szabtak ki a Ferrarira amiatt, hogy az olasz istálló gyakorlatilag Fernando Alonsónak adta Felipe Massa győzelmét.*


<!-- .cikkhead -->Massa szinte végig vezetett, majd a 49. körben csapatutasításra elengedte Alonsót.

Az eset miatt a versenybírák beidézték a Ferrari vezetőit, és végül csak pénzbüntetés megfizetésére közelezték az istállót.
Ezen kívül azt is bejelentették, hogy a következőkben az FIA Motorsport Világtanácsa (WMSC) is megvizsgálja az esetet, és dönt arról, hogy további büntetésekkel sújtja-e a maranellóiakat.


*Alonso állítja, nem tudta, hogy Massa miért lassított*

*A 67 körös Német Nagydíj vége előtt 18 körrel Fernando Alonsót elengedte maga mellett Felipe Massa, így nyerte meg a hockenheimi futamot a Ferrari spanyol pilótája. Egyik versenyző sem ugrott ki a bőréből a futam leintését követően.*


<TABLE style="MARGIN: 0px -3px 6px 6px" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=245 align=right><TBODY><TR><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=silverboxfej height=20>


​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; PADDING-LEFT: 6px; PADDING-RIGHT: 6px; PADDING-TOP: 6px" class=boxkeret>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=silverboxfej height=20></TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; PADDING-LEFT: 6px; PADDING-RIGHT: 6px; PADDING-TOP: 6px" class=boxkeret>
​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Alonso természetesen örült az első helynek, hiszen a most begyűjtött 25 pontnak köszönhetően 123 ponttal az ötödik helyen áll a pilóták versenyében. Az éllovas Lewis Hamiltonhoz képest 34 pont a hátránya. 
Massának a 48. körben szólt Rob Smedley a rádión, hogy Alonso gyorsabb nála, és azt is kérdezte a braziltól, hogy megértette-e az üzenetet. Massa válasza egyértelmű volt, néhány kanyarral később lassított és hagyta, hogy elmenjem mellette Alonso. Így került át a vezetés a kétszeres világbajnok kezébe.

*"Mi mindig a szurkolók kedvében szeretnénk járni. Vannak olyan csapatok, ahol a pilóták egymásnak mennek, mi ma 42 pontot gyűjtöttünk. Ezért jöttünk ide"-* érvelt a végeredménnyel Alonso a kérdőre vonó újságírói kérdéseknél. Majd vázolta, ő maga hogyan látta az ominózus előzést:* "Nos, azt hiszem... nem tudom, mi történt a 6-os kanyar kijáratában. Láttam, hogy Felipe lassabb, és az volt az egyetlen lehetőségem, hogy megelőzöm. Ezen a pályán nagyon nehéz előzni, én pedig megragadtam a kínálkozó lehetőséget, voltak ott mások is utána, akik lekörözésre vártak, olykor rizikós volt, nem volt egy könnyű verseny."*

Alonso elégedett a hockenheimi hétvégével, így aFerrari tempójával is, bár egy sima győzelemnek lehet, jobban örült volna: "Volt olyan is, hogy a harmadik helyen harcoltunk _(Massával - a szerk.)_, egy kicsit veszélyes volt, de később már nem volt több rizikós manőver. Mindketten mentük a magunk versenyét, olyan jól, ahogy csak tudtuk. Professzionális pilóták vagyunk, csapatként próbálunk dolgozni. Nem csak itt a pályán, hanem a gyárban is, a versenyekre készülve. Mi örülünk ennek az eredménynek, minden más csak önöknek számít, ha ilyenről akarnak írni"- jegyezte meg csípősen Alonso az előtte ülő újságírók felé.

A spanyol szerint a gumik állapotának változása is okozhatta a kettejük közötti sebességkülönbséget, a Ferrari erős teljesítményét azonban ő sem tudja pontosan megmagyarázni. A kemény munkán kívül Alonso szerint az átlagosnál hűvösebb időjárás is a segítségükre lehetett. 

A Ferrari csapat vezetőségét behívták a versenybírák, egyelőre nincsen hír az elbeszélgetés eredményéről. 



*Massa inkább nem mondott semmit, Alonso adta az ártatlant*


*Felipe Massa a Forma-1-es Német Nagydíj utáni sajtótájékoztatón nem kívánta kommentálni a Ferrari döntését.*​
A német futamot Fernando Alonsóval nyerette meg a Ferrari, a csapat alig burkolt utasításban kérte a rádión az éllovas Felipe Massát, hogy engedje el csapattársát, aki végül meg is szerezte a győzelmet. A befutó után Massa láthatóan nagyon csalódott volt, ami érthető is, hiszen napra pontosan egy éve szenvedett életveszélyes balesetet a Hungaroringen, és azóta még nem tudott futamot nyerni, egy esetleges győzelemnek óriási jelentősége lett volna.



Az interjúszobában azonnal nekiszegezték a kérdést, hogy mi a véleménye az esetről, Massa azonban bölcsen inkább nem kommentálta a történteket, azt azonban elismerte: csapata bocsánatot kért tőle, miután Alonso leelőzte. 

- Nem hiszem, hogy nekem bármit is mondanom kell erről. Fernando megelőzött - mondta illedelmesen a brazil, majd a csapatot méltatta, amely remek munkát végzett, hiszen kettős győzelemmel zárta a hétvégét. 

Érdekes, hogy Alonso - aki szintén tisztában volt azzal, mi történt - úgy tett, mintha nem tudna semmiről, és úgy fogalmazott: "Nem tudom, mi történhetett. Massa valamiért lelassult, én pedig igyekeztem kihasználni a lehetőséget, mert ezen a pályán nagyon nehéz előzni".




*Sztem igy szétrombolni egy sportág becsületét szánalmas....*
*Sajnos minden sportban van csalás.... Foci vb, olimpia....stb... Sose az győz aki a legjobb!!! *


​<!-- .cikkbody -->


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 26)

*Kizárás várhat a Ferrarira az utasítás miatt*​ 


<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>*A Német Nagydíj sportfelügyelői beidézték a Ferrari vezetőségét, a tiltott (burkolt) csapatutasítás miatt.*​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px">​</TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link12>"Azt kell hogy mondjam, ez volt a legtisztább csapatutasítás, amit valaha is láttam. Kíváncsi vagyok, hogy a sportfelügyelők intézkedni fognak-e, ugyanis számomra ez éppen ugyanolyan egyértelmű eset volt, mint a 2002-es, pont ami miatt bevezették az (utasítás) tiltását" - nyilatkozta Horner utalva a 2002-es Oszrák GP-re, mikor Rubens Barrichello kénytelen volt elengedni Michael Schumachert a verseny utolsó méterein. 


"Ez az egész sportágnak rosszat tesz, hagyni kellett volna versenyezni őket. Massa jobb munkát végzett, vezette a versenyt, a szabályok ráadásul egyértelműek: nem megengedett a csapatutasítás. Mi hagyjuk versenyezni a pilótáinkat. (Matematikailag) Massa még versenyben van a bajnoki címért, vagy talán a szerződésében leírják, hogy második számú pilóta?" 

David Coulthard a BBC szakértőjeként véleménye szerint Rob Smedley (Massa versenymérnöke) nem akarta átadni azt az üzenetet, miszerint burkolta utasítják Alonso elengedésére. DC szerint nem fair, hogy a csapatvezetés a mérnököket utasíthatja az ilyen üzenetek átadására.

Stefano Domenicali csak annyit fűzött az esethez:​
„Felipe lassabb volt, Alonso előbb-utóbb megelőzte volna. Nem hiszem, hogy ez bármiféle vitát váltana ki. Ez egyértelmű dolog volt. Nem volt csapatutasítás.”




A Ferrari azzal csak még jobban maga alatt vágta a fát a versenyt követően, mikor Massától a csapatrádión keresztül kértek bocsánatot.

Hivatalos: A Német Nagydíj sportfelügyelői beidézték a Ferrari vezetőségét, ugyanis felmerült a gyanú, hogy tiltott csapatutasítást alkalmaztak Felipe Massa utasításával. A Ferrari a Sportszabályzat 39.1-es, csapatutasításra vonatkozó cikkelye ellen vétett, amiért akár kizárással is sújthatják a Scuderiát. Nem sokkal később Fernando Alonsónak és Felipe Massának is meg kellet jelennie a sportfelügyelők előtt.

*Hivatalos: A Ferrarit bűnösnek ítélték*
​
<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>*A Ferrarit egyértelműen bűnösnek találta a Német GP sportfelügyelősége, két pontban is felelőségre vonható a csapat.*​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px">​</TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link12>A Német GP sportfelügyelői (a svájci Paul Gutjahr, a mexikó José Abed, a német Waltraud Wünsch és Danny Sullivan) a futam után beidézték a Ferrari vezetőség és a két ferraris versenyzőt, Felipe Massát és Fernando Alonsót. Az ok az volt, hogy a Ferrari (burkoltan) utasította Massát, hogy engedje maga elé Alonsót. A sportfelügyelőség a begyűjtött információk alapján bűnösnek találta a Ferrarit.


A maranellói gárda megsértette a Forma-1 Sportszabályzatának 39.1 pontját, ami a verseny végkimenetelét befolyásoló csapatutasítást tiltja, illetve az FIA Nemzetközi Sportkódexének 151. c) cikkelyét, mi szerint rossz hírnevét keltette az autósportnak.

A Scuderiát 100 000 dollár pénzbírság befizetésére kötelezték az előbbi miatt, valamint meg kell jelenniük az FIA Motorsport Világtanács (WMSC) soron következő ülésén.

A sportfelügyelőség döntése értelmében a Német GP végeredménye nem változik.


A BBC szerint a Ferrari azzal védekezett, hogy Massa rossz következtetéseket vont le Rob Smedley rádión közölt utasításából.

*(ez röhej...)*


*Alonso így kapaszkodik felfelé a tabellán - Fotó!*

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>*Fernando Alonso a Német GP-n megszerezte második ferraris és egyben idei futamgyőzelmét.*​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px">​</TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link12>*Ti mit írnátok képalának?*



​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 




​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 27)

*F1: a nemzetközi sajtó a Ferrari szidásától visszhangos*
2010. 07. 26. 14.56​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*A nemzetközi sajtó szinte kizárólag a Ferrari által szabálytalanul alkalmazott csapatutasítást tárgyalta a Fernando Alonso győzelmével véget ért vasárnapi Forma-1-es Német Nagydíj másnapján.*​ 
*Németország:*
*Bild:*
"Botrány a Ferrarinál! Felipe Massának el kellett engednie Fernando Alonsót. Lázadás a betiltott csapatutasítás ellen. Vajon elveszítik-e a győzelmet és a pontokat a csalók?"​ 
*Financial Times Deutschland:*
"A hazugság nagydíja - új versenyzők, régi csalás: a Ferrari 2002-höz hasonlóan manipulálta a végeredményt, Alonso nyert, Massa a második."​ 
*Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung:*
"Kutyaszorítóban. Massát a saját csapata fékezte meg - a nézők és a riválisok gyorsan kinyilvánították véleményüket a Német Nagydíj után: a Ferrari a vörösbe öltözött csaló."​ 
*Hamburger Abendblatt:*
"Sebastian Vettel pirosat kapott. A rajtnál elkövetett hiba miatt a Red Bull versenyzője a Ferrari duója mögött végzett. A kettős győzelem után Alonso és Massa gratulált egymásnak, de a nagy ölelkezés elmaradt. A Ferrari nyert, még akkor is, ha nem az a pilóta lett az első, aki megérdemelte volna."​ 
*Stuttgarter Zeitung:*
"A vörös hullám elnyelte Vettelt. A Red Bull pilótája harmadik lett Alonso és Massa mögött, de a csapatutasítás miatt a Ferrarinak 100 ezer dollár büntetést kell fizetnie, s az ügy a Motorsport Világtanács elé kerül."​ 
*Süddeutsche Zeitung:*
"Egyértelmű rádióüzenet: +Jó fiú, engedd el, ne haragudj!+. A Ferrari a tiltott csapatutasítást alkalmazott, 100 ezer dollár büntetést kell fizetnie."​ 
*Svájc:*
*Blick:*
"Vörös botrány Hockenheimben - a Ferrari Alonsót csókolgatta, miközben felpofozta Massát, aztán 100 ezer dollár büntetést fizetett. A spanyolt kifütyülték, a brazilt vigasztalták. A Ferrari a tiltott csapatutasítással tarkított kettős győzelemmel az év öngólját lőtte."​ 
*Neue Zürcher Zeitung:*
"Provokatív manőver. Alonso a csapatutasításnak köszönhetően nyert Hockenheimben, s felzárkózott a pontversenyben. A szabálytalan megmozdulás beárnyékolta a Ferrari kettős győzelmét."​ 
*Franciaország:*
*Le Parisien:*
"Alonso és a Ferrari az ideiglenes győztes."​ 
*L,Équipe:*
"Massa számára biztos volt a győzelem, de a csapat érdekei miatt háttérbe helyezték a brazil sikerét és Alonso nyert."​ 
*Olaszország:*
*La Stampa:*
"A Ferrari kettős sikere 100 ezer dollárba került. A győzelmet beárnyékolja Alonso előzése. A végül nevető Alonso és a szomorú Massa a hockenheimi Ferrari-diadal két meghatározó arca."​ 
*La Repubblica:*
"Az előzés. Botránnyal tarkított kettős diadal a Ferrari számára: Massa átengedte Alonsónak az első helyet. A győzelem egyértelmű, ahogy a csapat utasítása is az."​ 
*Corriere della Sera:*
"Győzelem, amely rossz vért szült. Alonso az első, Massa a második, de az előzés megmérgezte a diadalt."​ 
*Corriere dello Sport:*
"Képtelen rendelkezés a Ferrari ellen - a hatalom képmutatása."​ 
*Spanyolország:*
*El País:*
"Massa helyet csinált: a szezon legvitatottabb versenye a Forma-1 legkevésbé fényes futamgyőzelmével zárult."​ 
*El Mundo:*
"Alonso úgy vonzza a bajt, mint egy mágnes. A személyisége mindig nagy port kavar. Hockenheimben ártatlan volt, csupán gázt adott."​ 
*Marca*:
"A Forma-1-es világbajnokság csak most kezdődött. Alonso a vitás győzelem után ismét versenyben van a vb-címért."​ 
*As:*
"Alonso felzárkózása egy vitás helyzettel kezdődik."​ 
*Ausztria:*
*Die Presse:*
"A Forma-1 újra egy súlyos botránytól hangos. A Ferrari nyilvánvaló csapatutasítása döntötte el a Német Nagydíjat."​ 
*Der Standard:*
"A Ferrari Alonso javára ítélt - Massának parancsszóra kellett odaajándékoznia a győzelmet csapattársának."​ 
*Kurier:*
"A Forma-1 egy hazug üzlet, s erre a legjobb példa a vasárnapi Német Nagydíj. Elsősorban nem a csapatsorrend a gond, inkább az a baj, hogy ez az egész egy előre eldöntött játszmának tűnik."​ 
*Kronen Zeitung:*
"A Ferrari gondoskodott a mega-botrányról."​ 
*Nagy-Britannia:*
*The Sun:*
"Lázadás az Alonso-féle csalás után. A Ferrarit a kizárás fenyegeti."​ 
*Daily Mirror*:
"A Ferrari a régi trükkökhöz nyúlt vissza."​ 
*Daily Mail:*
"Bosszúság a Forma-1-ben: a Ferrari elrontotta a Német Nagydíjat."​ 
*The Guardian:*
"Kétséges a Ferrari győzelme a Németországban elkövetett szabálysértés miatt."​ 
*Daily Telegraph:*
"Bírák előtt a tiltott csapatutasítást alkalmazó Ferrari."​ 

*Népharag zúdult a Ferrarira*

*A világsajtó szinte szétszedte a Ferrarit a hétvégi Forma– 1-es Német Nagydíj után: az olasz csapat szabálytalan módon utasította Massát Alonso elengedésére, így befolyásolta a verseny végeredményét. Egyelőre „csak" 100 ezer *
*dolláros büntetést kellett fizetniük.*


Nem mindennapi utóélete van a hétvégi Forma–1-es Német Nagydíjnak: a kettős győzelmet arató Ferrarit szinte mindenki támadta a befutó után, mivel az olasz istálló utasította az addig vezető Felipe Massát, hogy engedje át az első helyet csapattársának, Fernando Alonsónak.
A Ferrari nem is túl burkolt módon szólt bele a sorrendbe, hiszen az egyik Massának szóló rádióüzenetben az hangzott el: „Fernando sokkal gyorsabb, mint te. Nyugtázd, hogy vetted az üzenetet..."​ 
A verseny szervezői természetesen nem mentek el szó nélkül a történtek mellett, százezer dolláros büntetést róttak ki a Ferrarira, és az ügyet további vizsgálatra küldték a Nemzetközi Automobil-szövetség Motorsport- világtanácsának. Bár kiderült a manipuláció, az olasz csapattól pontokat nem vontak le.​ 

<TABLE id=two cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width=50 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle>Fernando Alonso sikere. A tiltott csapatutasítás ellenére a spanyol egyelőre megtarthatta a pontjait. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 
A futamot megnyerő Alonso furcsa mód semmiről sem tudott, legalábbis nyilatkozata alapján így tűnik: „Nem igazán tudom, mi történt annál a kanyarnál. Láttam, hogy Felipe lassul, és egy lehetőségem volt, hogy megelőzöm. Megragadtam az alkalmat" – mondta a spanyol.
A nemzetközi sajtó persze nem volt ilyen megértő, szinte ízekre szedték a Ferrarit. Az olasz La Repubblica például „Botránnyal tarkított kettős diadal a Ferrari számára" címmel írt a futamról, míg a brit The Sun úgy fogalmazott: „Lázadás az Alonso-féle csalás után. A Ferrarit a kizárás fenyegeti."​ 
Az ügynek folytatása várható.​ 

*Alonso eltapossa Massát a cél érdekében*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 28)

*Barrichello: Az időmérő a legfontosabb a Hungaroringen*
2010. 07. 28. 03.37


<RIGHT> 






*Nem sikerült a pontszerzés Hockenheimben, így a Williams a Hungaroringen szeretné kiküszöbölni a csorbát. A brit istálló korábban szinte verhetetlennek bizonyult a mogyoródi ringen, így már csak a hagyományok miatt is kötelező a jó szereplés. Ráadásul a csapat mindkét pilótája megérezte már, milyen győzni a Hungaroringen: Rubens Barrichello 2002-ben nyert itt, míg Nico Hülkenberg tavaly a GP2 futamán bizonyult a legjobbnak.*

Nagy reményekkel érkezett a Williams istálló Hockenheimbe, majd kissé csalódottan, pont nélkül távozott a futamot követően. A csapat tagjai most nagyon fogadkoznak, hogy a magyar szponzoruk, a HELL miatt sem szerepelhetnek rosszul a magyar közönség előtt. Erre minden esélyük megvan, ugyanis a gárda Valencia óta egyre jobban teljesít, és a Német Nagydíjon sem maradt volna pont nélkül, ha nem a pálya porosabb feléről kell mindkét versenyzőnek rajtolni. Újabb fejlesztésekkel próbálják még versenyképesebbé tenni az autóikat, amiket a pénteki szabadedzéseken fognak tesztelni.

Sam Michael, technikai igazgató szerint a lassú, kanyargós magyar pályán az FW32 alkalmas lesz a jó szereplésre. „Mivel az autónk alkalmas a Hungaroringhez hasonlatos lassú, kanyargós pályákra, így természetesen eredményes szereplést várunk magunktól. A beállításokon javítanunk kell, mégpedig az eddig felhalmozott adatok alapján. A pénteki szabadedzéseken új aerodinamikai alkatrészeket tesztelünk, és ezeknek egy részét a rossz időjárás miatt Németországban nem tudtuk kipróbálni.”
Rubens Barrichello (összpontszáma: 29, helyezése a vb-pontversenyben: 11.) nem véletlenül szeret Magyarországon versenyezni, hisz 2002-ben például megnyerte a futamot, de ezen kívül kétszer másodikként, kétszer negyedikként intették le a korábbi nagydíjakon. Igaz, ötször már idő előtt fel kellett adnia a küzdelmet, ráadásul tavaly éppen az ő autójáról leesett rugó okozott súlyos balesetet Felipe Massának. A legfontosabbnak azt tartja, hogy a szombati időmérőn minél jobb eredményt érjen el, mert a Hungaroringen kevés az előzési lehetőség, és a startnál elfoglalt pozíció döntő lehet az egész futamra nézve. „Nagyon kedvelem a Hungaroringet, és nem csak azért, mert nyertem már itt korábban. Ezen a versenyhétvégén az időmérő edzés talán a legfontosabb, hisz az ott megszerzett rajthely alapvetően befolyásolhatja az egész versenyedet. Egy biztos, a pálya egyenetlensége miatt nagyon nehéz megtalálni az autó optimális beállítását. A tempónk megfelelő, és a korábbi lendületünket szeretnénk megőrizni a magyar futamon is. Rengeteg munka vár még ránk, hisz a többiek is ezt teszik, de ha tartjuk a jó irányt, akkor a Hungaroringen szép eredményeket érhetünk el.”
Nico Hülkenberg (összpontszáma: 2, helyezése a vb-pontversenyben: 17. hely) újra olyan pályán mutathatja meg, hogy nem érdemtelenül tagja az F1-es mezőnynek, amit tökéletesen ismer. Tavaly ugyanis a GP2 futamát simán megnyerte, miközben megfutotta a verseny leggyorsabb körét is, igaz, a sprintben csak a hetedik helyet szerezte meg. A fiatal német abban bízik, hogy sikerül leelőzniük a közvetlen vetélytársaikat, és pontszerzőként zárhatja a jubileumi Magyar Nagydíjat. „Az utóbbi futamokon láthattuk, hogy felvesszük a versenyt a közvetlen vetélytársainkkal, és képesek vagyunk arra is, hogy legyőzzük a Renault, Mercedes vagy a Sauber pilótáit. Magyarországon a fő hangsúly az időmérőn van, így abban reménykedem, hogy szombaton kitesz a csapat magáért, és bekerülünk a Q3-ba, és a kvalifikációs tréningen és a futamon is előrébb végzünk a már említett vetélytársainknál. Tavaly megnyertem a GP2-es futamot, így abban bízom, sima versenyünk lesz a lassú pálya és a nagy meleg ellenére, ami fizikailag igencsak próbára tesz minket. Nagyon várom már a hétvégét, amitől pontokat remélek.”

*Mit kell tudni a Magyar Nagydíjról?*

*A pálya neve:* Hungaroring 
*Az első szabadedzés magyar idő szerint (2010. július 30.): 10:00-11:30*
*A második szabadedzés magyar idő szerint (2010. július 30.): 14:00-15:30*
*A harmadik szabadedzés magyar idő szerint (2010. július 31.): 11:00-12:00*
*Az időmérő edzés magyar idő szerint (2010. július 31.): 14:00*
*A verseny rajtja magyar idő szerint (2010. augusztus 1.): 14:00*
*Körök száma:* 70
*Pálya hossza:* 4,381 km
*Verseny hossza:* 306,630 km
*Körrekord: 1:19.071 – Michael Schumacher (2004)*
*2009 versenyben futott leggyorsabb kör:* 1:21.931 – Mark Webber (Red Bull)
*2009 pole pozíció:* 1:21.569 – Fernando Alonso (Renault)
*2009 verseny győztese: Lewis Hamilton (McLaren)*

*A Hungaroring rövid történte*
Amikor Bernie Ecclestone, a Formula-1 világbajnokság vezetője 1983-ban, a Monte Carlo-i futamon megemlítette a Brazíliában élő magyar származású barátjának, Rohonyi Tamásnak, hogy a versenysorozat egyik futamát a "vasfüggöny" mögé vinné. Akkor még senki sem hitte volna, hogy ez a beszélgetés alapjaiban változtatja meg hazánk és a száguldó cirkusz kapcsolatát. Ecclestone hivatalos telexe óta eltelt 27 év, és a mogyoródi ringen immár a 25. Magyar Nagydíjat rendezik augusztus elsején.
Ecclestone 1983 nyarán Magyarországra érkezett, és azonnal támogatóra talált Balogh Tibor, a Magyar Autóklub elnökének személyében. Szó szót, tárgyalás tárgyalást, telex telexet követett, míg a felek 1985. szeptember 10-én Londonban aláírták a Magyar Nagydíj első, öt évre szóló szerződését. Ekkorra már az is eldőlt, hogy nem az eredetileg helyszínnek javasolt Városliget, illetve Népliget ad otthont a futamnak, hanem a mogyoródi domboknál vadonatúj ringet építenek.
A Hungaroring számítógéppel való tervezése világviszonylatban is újszerűnek számított. A Kerepestarcsa és Mogyoród közötti, 73 hektáros területen 1985. október 15-én kezdődtek meg a földmunkák, amelyek nagy része az év végére befejeződött. Az időjárási körülmények miatt az építkezés azonban csak márciusban folytatódhatott, amikor megkezdték a pálya aszfaltozását. Nagy gyorsasággal fejezték be a boxutcát, a négyemeletes toronyépületet, a lelátókat, illetve a rádiós fülkéket. Az építkezés nyolc hónap, voltaképp rekordidő alatt, rendben, határidőre, május végére befejeződött. Az első világbajnoki futamot 1986. augusztus 10-én rendezték.
A Hungaroring az M3-as autópálya mentén, Mogyoród község határában található. A pálya természetes völgyben fekszik, s karéj formájában 50 hektár lelátó öleli körül. Ezen kiváló természeti adottságok miatt, a nézőtér bármely pontjáról, a versenypálya 80 százaléka belátható. A kezdetektől többször is átépítették. A versenypálya teljes hossza az 1986-os átadáskor 4013,786 méter volt, és a pálya vonala nem változott 2003-ig. Ekkor átalakították a ring két neuralgikus pontját: meghosszabbították 202 méterrel a célegyenest, illetve leszűkítették az első kanyart, ami megkönnyíti a versenyzők számára az előzést, valamint átépítették a 12-es kanyart. Utóbbi módosítás a 11. kanyar kezdetétől a 13. kanyar végéig terjedően érintette a régi pályatestet és környezetét.
A korszerűsítés és a csapatok jobb kiszolgálása jegyében 2008-ban további fejlesztések történtek a Hungaroringen. Ezek elsősorban a paddock terület és kiszolgáló létesítményeinek átépítését, illetve új elérési útvonal létrehozását célozták meg.

Tizenkét év alatt hét futamgyőzelem
Akárcsak az előző két verseny helyszínén – Silverstone és Hockenheim -, a magyar pályán is rendkívül sikeres volt a Williams a 90-es évek futamain. Sőt, az első két nagydíjat is a brit istálló versenyzője, Nelson Piquet nyerte, míg a kilencvenes években Thierry Boutsen (1990), Damon Hill (1993, 1995) és Jacques Villeneuve (1996, 1997) uralta a Hungaroringet. A későbbiek során Villeneuve, Ralf Schumacher és Juan Pablo Montoya révén egy-egy dobogós hely még jutott a csapatnak, és utána Nico Rosberg tavalyi 4. helyezése érdemel említést.
A Williams hat pole pozíciót szerzett, illetve kilenc alkalommal futották a leggyorsabb kört pilótái.

*Az elmúlt öt esztendő williamses helyezései*
2005 – Mark Webber: 7.; Nick Heidfeld: 6.
2006 – Mark Webber: kiesett; Nico Rosberg: kiesett
2007 – Nico Rosberg: 7.; Alexander Wurz: 14.
2008 – Nico Rosberg: 14.; Kazuki Nakadzsima: 13.
2009 – Nico Rosberg: 4.; Kazuki Nakadzsima: 9.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 28)

*Hungaroring: különleges érzésekkel tér vissza Massa*
2010. 07. 28. 11.54


<RIGHT> 






*Felipe Massa különleges érzésekkel készül visszajönni a Hungaroringre az után, hogy a tavalyi Forma-1-es Magyar Nagydíj július 25-i időmérő edzésén súlyos balesetet szenvedett.*

Az augusztus 1-jei futamra készülő brazil pilóta olasz versenyistállója, a Ferrari honlapján nyilatkozott erről.

* "Visszatérni Budapestre, ez valami egészen különleges számomra" *- fogalmazott Massa, aki leszögezte: csütörtökön az első dolga az lesz, hogy köszönetet mondjon a verseny rendezőinek és orvosainak. Kitért rá, hogy a baleset az életét megváltoztatta ugyan, de versenyzői tudását nem.

*"Amikor az autóban ülök, csak a versenypályát látom magam előtt, mindent ugyanúgy csinálok, mint azelőtt, anélkül, hogy akár csak egy pillanatra is a balesetre gondolnék"* - fogalmazott.

A 28 éves Massa hozzátette, hogy szeret a Hungaroringen versengeni, azzal együtt is, hogy kiugróan jó eredményt még egyszer sem ért el a magyarországi F-1-es pályán.

* "Minden okom megvan rá, hogy bizakodva térjek vissza Magyarországra"* - mondta.

Felipe Massa a múlt esztendei mogyoródi időmérő edzésen úgy szenvedett súlyos koponyasérülést, hogy fejen találta a szintén brazil Rubens Barrichello autójáról leszakadt acélrugó, és kocsijával 190 km/órás sebességgel a gumifalnak csapódott. Koponyatöréssel szállították az Állami Egészségügyi Központ (ÁEK) Papp Károly utcai intézményének intenzív osztályára, ahol még aznap megoperálták. A tavalyelőtti világbajnoki ezüstérmes pilótát augusztus 3-án engedték haza Brazíliába.​<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 29)

*2010 - Magyar Nagydíj*http://canadahun.com/hu/versenynaptar​


*Július 30. - péntek*
*10:00 - 11:30 - 1. szabadedzés*
*14:00 - 15:30 - 2. szabadedzés*​ 
*Július 31. - szombat*
*11:00 - 12:00 - 3. szabadedzés*
*14:00 - 15:00 - Időmérő edzés*​

*Augusztus 1. - vasárnap*
*14:00 - 16:00 - Futam*​ 

*Ma 29 éves Fernando Alonso*​ 


*A mai napon ünnepli 29. születésnapját 2005 és 2006 világbajnoka, a jelenleg a Ferrari színeiben versenyző Fernando Alonso.*​





*Glock: Már nagyon várom a Magyar Nagydíjat*​

Az újonc Virgin Racing F1 Team német versenyzője már nagyon várja, hogy ismét pályára guruljon a magyar aszfaltcsíkon.​ 
Timo kemény hétvégére számít. ​ 
_*Timo Glock*_​ 
_A Hungaroringen fontos, hogy megtaláld a helyes ritmust. Ez egy kanyargós, lassú és nagy sebességű kanyarok egyvelege. Nagyon fontos a megfelelő koncentráció, mivel egy pillanatra sem pihenhetsz. Talán a célegyenes az, ahol van egy kis időd a szusszanásra. _​ 
_Őszintén mondom, ez egy nagyszerű pálya és élvezem rajta a vezetést. Az első dobogós helyezésemet Magyarországon szereztem, még 2008-ban, szóval jó emlékeket ápolok róla. _​ 
_Mivel a pálya a hétvége első részében nagyon poros lesz, és később jóval nagyobb lesz rajta a gumiréteg, így a tapadás is, a köridők teljesen mások lesznek az idő előrehaladtával. Mindez megnehezíti a beállításokkal kapcsolatos munkálatok. De már alig várom a versenyt. Nagyon nagy hangulat szokott itt uralkodni, és Budapest valóban egy fantasztikus város. _​ 
_Az elmúlt hétvégén tettünk egy lépést előre a teljesítményt illetően, de fontos, hogy tartsuk az ütemet, valamint továbbra is keményen dolgozzunk. _​ 

*A Hungaroringen visszajöhet a nyerő formám*​ 
Jenson Button Mogyoródon győzött először, tavaly világbajnok lett, idén második a pontversenyben, de az utóbbi futamokon nem jött ki neki a lépés. Magyarországon három éve nyer a McLaren, az angol bízik benne, nem szakad meg a sorozat, és ő lesz a jó pozícióban. Interjú.
"A kolbász, az érdekel nagyon, bár a magyar konyhát még nem kóstoltam. Az apám viszont igen, azt hiszem szereti is" - mondta Jenson Button egy rúd szalámira, amikor szerdán egy kosár hungarikumot kapott ajándékba a hétvégi Magyar Nagydíj előtt.
<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>adocean( 'adoceanindexhumbfkpqrfwk', 0, 0 )</SCRIPT>
<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>ado.slave('adoceanindexhumbfkpqrfwk', {myMaster: 'RILhhL1ArJ3d.2c9vms_plKGob4PkUcMke2NmKOh2cr.E7' });</SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(typeof adoceanindexhumbfkpqrfwk=='function'){adoceanindexhumbfkpqrfwk();}</SCRIPT><SCRIPT id=script_lcnfeodfyb language=javascript src="http://indexadhu.hit.gemius.pl/_1280382919078/redot.js/id=nddFZrc8GWqu1z0qlhAaFeWjXmERWeMus1n.nGzDsAr.p7/stparam=lcnfeodfyb/sarg=00000007BD236393/fastid=1224979098645229649"></SCRIPT>
2006 óta mindig szívesen jön ide, akkor nyert először az F1-ben, épp a Hungaroringen, felejthetetlen esőversenyen.
"Az első győzelmem a legkülönlegesebb. Szombaton gondjaim voltak, hátulról rajtoltam, fel kellett jönnöm, közben Schumacherrel nagyszerű csatánk volt, és aztán a tökéletes befejezés. Rengeteget küzdöttünk érte, annyi síró férfit sosem láttam, mint akkor" - emlékezett vissza az angol, aki tavaly már a világbajnokságot nyerte meg.​ 
Tíz évet küzdött érte, talán ezért látja a többséggel ellentétesen: "Megszerezni nehezebb, mint megtartani, egyértelműen megszerezni. Ha megvan, azzal olyan helyzetbe kerülsz, hogy könnyedén nyerő autót választhatsz magadnak. Amikor tavaly megnyertem, ott álltam, és azt kérdeztem magamtól, hogyan tovább, választási lehetőségeim voltak. Olyan istállót kerestem, amivel mindig a vb-címért küzdhetek, végül ezért ​​választottam a Vodafone McLaren Mercedest [1] ".http://canadahun.com/hu/versenynaptar​



​ 
1989 után újra olyan istálló állt össze, amiben két világbajnok van, akkor Alain Prost és Ayrton Senna, most ő és Lewis Hamilton, ismét a McLarennél. Sokan úgy gondolták, nem bírják majd egymást, ahogy Senna és Prost sem bírta, de épp ellenkezője történt: a Red Bullnál balhéznak, a Ferrarinál neheztelnek egymásra a pilóták, ők viszont jól megvannak Hamiltonnal.​

"Mindketten világbajnokok vagyunk, emiatt nagyon tiszteljük egymást, talán emiatt nincs is gondunk egymással sehol, remekül kijövünk. Hogy a mások miért nem jönnek ki, nem tudom, vagyis tudom, csak nem mondhatom meg" - mosolygott Button.
Pedig csapattársával a törökországinál közelebb nem kerülhettek volna egymáshoz, oda-vissza előztek probléma nélkül.
"Az jó kis csata lett, talán a legjobb nekem a Forma-1-ben, négy kanyaron át egymás mellett mentünk. Nagyon közel kerültünk egymáshoz, de nem értünk össze. Kár, hogy nem tudtam visszatámadni, mert elfogyott volna a benzinem. Közben végig mosolyogtam – nem tudom, talán Lewis is -, nekem igazi élvezet volt."


​ 
Akkor 



​​kettős győzelmet szereztek [2] a Vodafone McLaren Mercedesnek, Kanadában megismételték [3], vezetik a világbajnokságot, de az utóbbi két futamon Button nem került dobogóra.http://canadahun.com/hu/versenynaptar​

"Silverstone-ban kicsit hamar vetettük be az új diffúzort, mi is tudtuk, nincs még itt az ideje, ezért nem is használtuk a futamon. Hockenheimben már azzal versenyeztünk, és sikerült előre lépnünk a fejlesztésével. A Hungaroringen szerintem még jobb lesz, már csak azért is, mert az autónknak jobban fekszik ez a pálya, mint az utóbbiak. Remélem itt már tudjuk tartani a Red Bull és a Ferrari tempóját, mert ahhoz, hogy az év végén előttük végezzünk meg kell vernünk őket."​

A McLarennek kifejezetten jól megy Magyarországon az utóbbi években, 2007 óta nyer itt, a körülmények is kedvezhetnek Buttonnak, vasárnapra száraz, meleg időt jósolnak.​ 


​ 
"Folyamatosan gondolkodom vezetés közben, hogy mindet úgy csináljak, hogy a gumik teljesítményét maximálisan kihasználjam, és a lehető legtovább megőrizzem. Figyelembe veszem, hogy van beállítva az autó, milyen az egyensúlya. Melegben jól meg tudom őrizni a gumikat, viszont ha hideg van, nehezen melegítem be őket" - mesélte Button, akinek Mogyoródon versenynapon nem valószínű, hogy gumigondjai lesznek.




Főleg, hogy az edzésnapokon csak a futamra, hosszabb távra készül:* "Az időmérő utolsó harmadáig azon dolgozok, hogy minden összeálljon. Állítgatom a kocsi egyensúlyát, a guminyomást, az első szárnyat, a futóművet, egészen szinte az utolsó körig, aztán a legvégére összeáll az egész, mint most Hockenheimben, ahol az időmérőn legyőztem Lewist. Nagyszerű érzés volt előbbre kerülni, sok önbizalmat adott. Bár eddig is remek ez az év, kétszer győztem, dobogón álltam sokszor, de a Hungaroringen visszakerülhetek a nyerő formámba."*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 29)

*Massa meglátogatta az életmentőit*​ 
*Ígéretéhez híven Felipe Massa, a Ferrari brazil versenyzője először a Hungaroring orvosi központja felé vette az irányt. *​ 
*A brazil meglátogatta azokat az embereket, akik tavaly részt vettek életének megmentésében.*​ 
*Felipe köszönetet mondott mindenkinek, aki a segítségére volt az autóban, miután egy a Rubens Barrichello versenygépéről leszakadt rugó fejen találta. Massa egy ideig élet-halál között lebegett, mesterséges kómában is volt, de szerencsére az elmúlt egy esztendőben teljesen felépült. *​ 
*Massa a Hungaroringen nem engedné el Alonsót*
2010. 07. 29. 17.10​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*Felipe Massa nem fogja maga elé engedni csapattársát, Fernando Alonsót, ha a vasárnapi Forma-1-es Magyar Nagydíjon ismét ők ketten küzdenek majd a győzelemért.*​ 
"Nyerni fogok, ha ismét olyan helyzet adódik, ami a múlt vasárnapi német futamon" - fogalmazott csütörtökön a Ferrari brazil pilótája, aki a hockenheimi verseny 49. körében a csapat utasítására engedte el a kétszeres világbajnok spanyolt.​ 
Massa hozzátette, ha a továbbiakban második számú versenyzőként tekintenek rá, akkor elhagyja az F1-et.
A versenybírók a Német Nagydíj után 100 ezer dollárra büntették az olasz istállót, mert a szabály egyértelműen kimondja, hogy tilos alkalmazni a csapatutasítást. Az ügyet további vizsgálatra megküldték a Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) motorsport világtanácsának.
A XXV. Magyar Nagydíjra vasárnap kerül sor a Hungaroringen.​ 
*Schumacher: Volt egy kis beszélgetésem Massával *​ 
*A Mercedes GP versenyzője beszélt korábbi csapattársával a Németországban történtekről. *​ 
*Michael ugyanakkor elmondta, a brazilnak nincs szüksége az ő tanácsaira, mert már elég tapasztalt pilótának számít a mezőnyben.*​ 
Michael Schumacher nem igazán volt még ilyen helyzetben, mint Massa legutóbb, amikor a Ferrari többször is rászólt a fülére „virágnyelven”, hogy engedje el a nála állítólag gyorsabb Fernando Alonso-t.​ 
Az egésznek egy 100 ezer dolláros büntetés, valamint egy idézés lett a vége a Motor Sport Világ Tanács (WMSC) elé.​ 
Schumacher elárulta, beszélt Massával.​ 
*„Felipe (Massa) elég tapasztalt ahhoz, hogy ne kelljen neki tanácsot kérnie tőlem. Annyit mondhatok, hogy volt egy kis beszélgetésem vele erről, ami természetesen magánjellegű.”* – fogta rövidre Schumacher Budapesten.​ 

*Benépesült a Hungaroring*​ 
<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>*A pilóták a Feri-hegyre, a csapatok kamionjai is megérkeztek a mogyoródi Hungaroringre.*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px">​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 


<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha class=inlineimg title="Very Happy" border=0 codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" alt="" classid="clsid</OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 30)

*F1: Schmitt Pál a Parlamentben fogadta a pilótákat és a vezetőket*
2010. 07. 29. 20.43


<RIGHT>






*A Parlament Vadásztermében köszöntötte csütörtök este a XXV. Forma-1-es Magyar Nagydíjra érkezett pilótákat és csapatvezetőket Schmitt Pál, az Országgyűlés elnöke, megválasztott köztársasági elnök.*

A politikus beszédében köszönetet mondott Bernie Ecclestone-nak, az F1 kereskedelmi jogait birtokló brit üzletembernek, aki "közel 30 évvel ezelőtt úgy döntött, hogy a vasfüggönyön túlra is elhozza a száguldó cirkuszt."
"A tavalyi versenyhétvégén egy egész ország szurkolt Felipe Massának, hogy felépüljön az időmérő edzésen elszenvedett súlyos sérüléséből, s büszkék vagyunk arra, hogy a magyar orvosoknak köszönhetően most is itt lehet közöttünk" - fogalmazott a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság (MOB) elnöke.
Schmitt köszöntőjében szót ejtett az 1980-as, 1990-es évek híres versenyzőiről, akik a Hungaroringen is emlékezetes futamokon vettek részt, s kiemelte a jelenkor nagyjait, hozzátéve, hogy korábbi sportolóként átérzi azt a felelősséget, amely a pilóták vállára nehezedik, mert - mint mondta - a gyerekek példaképként tekintenek rájuk.
Schmitt zárásként izgalmas, gyors, teltházas és biztonságos futamot kívánt a versenyzőknek, s megköszönte Ecclestone-nak azt a lehetőséget, hogy a győztesnek ő adhatja át a díjat.
"Boldog vagyok, hogy immár 25. alkalommal lehetek itt Magyarországon - mondta az F1 első embere. - Meg kell említenem, hogy nem volt könnyű idehozni a versenyt közel 30 évvel ezelőtt, de sikerült, s remélem, hogy most is érdekes futamot láthatnak majd a nézők."
Schmitt a rendezvény végén emléktárgyat ajándékozott Ecclestone-nak, valamint a Magyar Nagydíjon korábban négyszer diadalmaskodott, hétszeres világbajnok német Michael Schumachernek, és a születésnapját csütörtökön (ma) ünneplő kétszeres vb-győztes spanyol Fernando Alonsónak.
A Magyar Posta a jubileumi Magyar Nagydíj alkalmából egyedi bélyeget adott ki, ennek első példányát Ecclestone vehette át Schmitt Páltól.

*Vettel: Nekem ne fogja a kezemet senki*

*Csoportos interjúra hívott a Red Bull a Hungaroringre a csapat német pilótájához, Sebastian Vettelhez. A 23 éves srác az elmúlt két hónap **isztambuli [1]** és **silverstone-i megpróbáltatásai [2]** után is jó passzban volt, készségesen és hosszan válaszolt minden kérdésre,*

Amikor a közel tíz perc végén a kollegínák között ránk került a sor - mi szúrtuk el, közbe kellett volna vágni -, az egész beszélgetés utolsó kérdésére, amit megnyertünk a sajtóstól, vagyis, hogy lehet az, hogy a másik 23 F1-esnek van menedzsere, neki meg nincs, nagyjából az alábbi monológot kaptuk.

*"Nekem nem kell, hogy bárki is a kezemet fogja. A menedzser több, mint az az ember, aki megköti a szerződésed és leveszi a maga százalékát a fizetésedből.*

A menedzser bizalmas kell, hogy legyen, akivel bármit, bármikor megoszthatsz, aki mindig ott van, akire lehet számítani, segít, ha kell, veled örül, nem hagy el a bajban sem, akivel mindent meg lehet beszélni. Nekem nem okoz gondot magam intéznem az ügyeimet, de szerencsém van, mert az engem körülvevő közeg egész eddigi életemben segített, erre az útra nevelt. Minden eddigi csapatomnál, a BMW alacsonyabb kategóriájában, a WSR-ben, majd a BMW F1-istállójánál, a Toro Rossónál és most a Red Bullnál is olyan emberek dolgoznak körülöttem, akikkel nem nehéz megtalálni a legjobb döntéseket, mert mindannyian afelé terelnek. Már gyerekkorban elkezdődik ez az egész, amikor iskolát választasz, majd váltasz, utána el kell határoznod, melyik pálya felé indulsz. Mindegyiknél ott vannak a szüleid, a barátaid, ők azok, akik végigkísérik az életedet, állandóan ott vannak veled, akikben megbízhatsz, kikérheted a véleményét vagy a táncsát, mielőtt cselekszel. Úgy érzem, én magamtól is képes vagyok meghozni ezeket a döntéseket, amik jók is nekem."
Néhányszor meg is állt közben, elgondolkozott, majd folytatta, lehetett érezni, hogy úgy gondolja, tényleg fontos dologról van szó, ami mintha megkülönböztetné a többiektől. Legalább három percig folyamatosan beszélt, a Red Bull külföldi sajtósa kétszer szólt be, akkor most már tényleg jöjjön az utolsó kérdés, persze nem tudta, hogy versenyzője még mindig arra válaszol.

A csoportos interjún a monológ előtt elhangzott


*"Szörnyű, nem tudnám még egyszer elmondani azt a mondatot, el is felejtettem. Lenyomtam olaszul, angolul, franciául, spanyolul, nem volt gond egyikkel sem, de a maguké borzasztó nehéz volt. Nem is tudom hányszor próbálkoztam, amíg sikerült" - arról, hogy németként nehéz volt magyarul beszélni a Red Bull-reklámban.*
*"Nem igazán érdekel, hogy 23 vagy már 24 évesen nyerem meg vagy még később. Ez a célom, ezért dolgozom. Nem iszom, nem mulatok, csak ez az út vezethet oda, legalábbis én ebben hiszek. Jelenleg, aztán meglátjuk, hogy gondolkodok majd öt év múlva"* - értékelte, hogy nem biztos, hogy ő lesz az F1 legfiatalabb világbajnoka.
*"Hogy tíz év múlva? Remélem sokszoros bajnokként, és ha lehet, még mindig a Forma-1-ben. Kiváltság itt versenyezni, persze nem lehet tudni, hogyan gondolkodom majd akkor."* (A kérdés a válaszban.)
*"Rengeteg pilóta hatással volt rám, Prost, Senna, a többiek. Érdekes, hogy mindannyian más mentalitással érték el a céljukat. Ott van például James Hunt, akire túlzás azt mondani, hogy nem volt elég motivált, mert akart ő nyerni, nyert is, csak másképp fogta föl a dolgokat."*


*Alonso szerint fantasztikus győzelmet aratott egy hete*



​
<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>*A Ferrari kettős győzelmet aratott a Német GP-n, Alonso bízik benne, hogy ezt a Magyar Nagydíjon is meg tudják ismételni.*</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px"></TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link12>"Győzni mindig fantasztikus érzés, múlt héten Hockenheimben újra átélhettem ezt a nagyszerű érzést. A csapat sokat dolgozott a sikerért, és szerintem megérdemeltük a kettős győzelmet, elvégre egy percig sem adtuk fel. Németországban problémamentes hétvégénk volt, melynek meg is lett az eredménye. Ennek ellenére a győzelem e nem változtatta meg a hozzáállásomat. A német ringre azért érkeztünk annyira magabiztosan, mert tudtuk, hogy sokkal versenyképesebbek vagyunk, mint korábban. A hétvégi Magyar Nagydíjon folytatni szeretnénk a megkezdett utunkat"- nyilatkozta Alonso.



*Massa megfenyegette a Ferrarit*​ 

*A brazil pilóta kijelentette: ha a továbbiakban is második számú versenyzőként tekintenek rá, elhagyja a Forma-1-et* *Felipe Massa nem fogja maga elé engedni Fernando Alonsót, ha a vasárnapi Magyar Nagydíjon ismét ők ketten küzdenek majd a győzelemért.*​




_"Nyerni fogok, ha ismét olyan helyzet adódik, ami a múlt vasárnapi német futamon"_ - fogalmazott a Ferrari brazil pilótája, aki a hockenheimi verseny 49. körében a csapat utasítására engedte el a kétszeres világbajnok spanyolt. Massa hozzátette, ha a továbbiakban második számú versenyzőként tekintenek rá, akkor elhagyja az F1-et. 
A versenybírók a Német Nagydíj után 100 ezer dollárra büntették az olasz istállót, mert a szabály egyértelműen kimondja, hogy tilos alkalmazni a csapatutasítást. Az ügyet további vizsgálatra megküldték a Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség motorsport világtanácsának.​ 
*Magyar Nagydíj: Eső várható *​ 
*A legfrissebb időjárás előrejelzések szerint ma a Hungaroringen záporesők várhatóak. *​ 
*Érdekes hétvége elé néz a mezőny.*​ 
*Az előrejelzések szerint egyelőre csak 30% annak a valószínűsége, hogy esni fog a Magyar Nagydíj első napján. Jelenleg 18.8°C a levegő hőmérséklete, az ég felhős, száraz az idő. *​ 








</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 30)

*A Ferrari és a Red Bull csatáját várják a Hungaroringen*

*Vettelt, Webbert és Alonsót is esélyesnek tartják a Hungaroringen.*

10:00 Reggel esett egy kis eső a Hungaroringen, azonban már száraz a pálya. Felhős az ég Mogyoród felett.
10:01 Paul di Resta jön ki elsőként, Vitantonio Liuzzi helyett ül a Force Indiába az első szabadedzésen.

10:03 Felipe Massa újra a pályán tavalyi balesete óta. Vettel, Schumacher, Rosberg, Webber és Barrichello is megkezdte a szabadedzést.
10:07 Trulli Lotusa füstölni kezdett, kiállt a boxba.
10:18 Massáé az első gyors kör, egy szolíd - 1:38.521
10:20 Sutil a Force Indiával bejött Massa elé - 1:26.143
10:21 Schumacher Mercedese lefulladt a boxutcában, a technikusok vizsgálják a problémát.
10:31 Alguersuari - 1:26.439-tal felzárkózott Sutil mögé.
10:32 Webber berobbant, és átvette a vezetést - 1:24.856
10:33 A következő körben - 1:23.396-ra javította az idejét. Alguersuari is javított, utána Sutil, Senna és Yamamoto következik.
10:34 Webber faragja a tizedeket, - 1:22.292-vel első. Red Bullos csapattársa, Vettel - 1:23.317-tel a második.
10:38 A Red Bullok javítgatják eredményüket, Alonso is megkezdte a gyors körét.
10:41 Alonso csak a nyolcadik - 1:25.654.


FORMULA–1 
„Nem mondom, hogy 24 éves koromra világbajnok szeretnék lenni, de ha sikerül, azon leszek, hogy ismét megtörténjen”
*Vettel: Én leszek a jövő nagy bajnoka!*


<!-- /* Font Definitions */ @font-face {font-family:Lilith-Text-Bold; panose-1:0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0; mso-font-charset:238; mso-generic-font-family:auto; mso-font-formatther; mso-font-pitch:auto; mso-font-signature:5 0 0 0 2 0;} /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:595.3pt 841.9pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} -->*Sebastian Vettel a Formula–1- es mezőny egyik legnagyobb ígérete. A Red Bull-istálló német pilótájának egyértelmű a célja, tudatosan halad az odáig vezető úton, miközben igyekszik mellőzni a nagy kilengéseket. A Nemzeti Sportnak adott interjújában Vettel többek között elmondta a véleményét a magyar nyelvről, a csapatutasításról, no meg arról, hogy tényleg szeretne-e világbajnok lenni már huszonnégy évesen.* 

*– Kicsoda Sebastian Vettel?*
– Én vagyok... Szerintem nincs ember, aki túlságosan szeret saját magáról beszélni, én sem szeretek. Az vagyok, aki vagyok, egy huszonhárom éves fiú Németországból, aki történetesen a Red Bull Formula–1-es pilótája.
*– Egy Formula–1-es pilóta, aki legalább egy mondatot tud magyarul. Rémlik? „Üdv a világomban!"*
– Ha nem mondja, biztosan nem tudtam volna felidézni. Tudja, azt a reklámfilmet leforgattuk angolul, olaszul és franciául is, de a magyar volt a legnehezebb. Nem könnyű a nyelvük, tudja? – mosolyog, s ez a mosoly szinte már védjegye.
*– Azon kevés versenyzők egyike, akik minden helyzetben élvezik, amit csinálnak. Tényleg így van? Tényleg fenékig tejfel a Formula–1?*
– Van, amit jobban, van, amit kevésbé élvezünk. Többünk nevében is mondhatom, hogy legjobban azt szeretjük, amikor a versenyautónkban ülünk, rójuk a köröket. A száguldó cirkuszban versenyezni különleges kiváltság, legalábbis én így élem meg. Körbeutazzuk a világot, különböző emberekkel és kultúrákkal ismerkedhetünk meg, ami szerintem nagyon érdekes. Ha nem élvezném, amit csinálok, biztosan nem is lennék itt. De ez más sportágakban is így van. Aki nem élvezi a játékot, nem megy futballistának. 
*– Van még valami, amit szeretne kipróbálni?*
– Szívesen kipróbálnám, milyen világbajnoknak lenni.
*– Mikorra tervezi? Huszonnégy éves korára világbajnok szeretne lenni?*
– Vannak céljaim, és kész vagyok hogy elérjem őket. Nem mondom, hogy huszonnégy éves koromra világbajnok szeretnék lenni, de ha sikerül, azon leszek, hogy ismét megtörténjen egyszer – vagy még sokszor. 
*– Sokan úgy tartják, ön lesz a jövő nagy bajnoka. Mit gondol?*
*– Én leszek!*


<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><CAPTION>*VETTEL EREDMÉNYEI A HUNGARORINGEN*

</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22 align=right>*2007 *</TD><TD class=xl22> Toro Rosso</TD><TD class=xl22>16. (az időmérőn 19.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22 align=right>*2008*</TD><TD class=xl22> Toro Rosso </TD><TD class=xl22>kiesett (az időmérőn 11.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22 align=right>*2009*</TD><TD class=xl22> Red Bull</TD><TD class=xl22>kiesett (az időmérőn 2.) 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 30)

*Tarolt a Red Bull a Magyar Nagydíj első szabadedzésén*

*Hatalmas Red Bull-fölényt hozott a Forma-1-es Magyar Nagydíj pénteki első szabadedzése: az első helyen a német Sebastian Vettel, a másodikon pedig csapattársa, az ausztrál Mark Webber végzett.* 

A harmadik legjobb időt a lengyel Robert Kubica autózta, míg a negyedik a világbajnoki címvédő brit Jenson Button (McLaren) lett. A vb-pontversenyben éllovas brit Lewis Hamilton (McLaren) csak a 18. helyen végzett, míg a hétszeres világbajnok német *Michael Schumacher (Mercedes) a kilencedik* lett. Az egy héttel ezelőtti Német Nagydíjon kettős győzelmet arató Ferrarik nem mentek túl jól, a spanyol *Fernando Alonso a hetedik,* a brazil *Felipe Massa pedig a 12. időt produkálta.*

*Eredmények:*

*1. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull) 1:20.976 p
2. Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull) 1:21.106
*3. Robert Kubica (lengyel, Renault) 1:22.072
4. Jenson Button (brit, McLaren) 1:22.444
5. Rubens Barrichello (brazil, Williams) 1:22.601
6. Pedro de la Rosa (spanyol, Sauber) 1:22.764​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 31)

*Pénzbüntetést kapott Alonso*
2010. 07. 30. 17.25


<RIGHT> 






*A Forma-1-es Magyar Nagydíj versenybírói 1200 eurós pénzbüntetés megfizetésére kötelezték Fernando Alonsót, a Ferrari spanyol pilótáját, miután pénteken a megengedettnél gyorsabban hajtott a boxutcában.*

A kétszeres világbajnok a szabadedzések során az egyik kiállásakor 65,2 km/h-s sebességgel érkezett a boxba, ahol a szabályok szerint maximum 60 km/h-val lehet közlekedni.
Múlt vasárnap a Német Nagydíj versenybírói 100 ezer dollárra büntették a Ferrari istállót, miután a brazil Felipe Massa a futam 49. körében a csapat utasítására adta át vezető pozícióját a mögötte autózó Alonsónak. Az esetet a Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) motorsport világtanácsa is vizsgálja.
A XXV. Magyar Nagydíj vasárnap 14 órakor rajtol a Hungaroringen.​<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>
*Domenicali: A Ferrari sokat tett Massáért*


*Stefano Domenicali nem tart attól, hogy Felipe Massa idő előtt elhagyná a Ferrarit.*



A csapat maximálisan elégedett a brazil hozzáállásával, és teljesítményével. 



Az elmúlt egy hétben rengeteg támadás érte a legendás olasz csapatot, mely egyértelműen csapatutasítást adott Massának a Német Nagydíjon. Ezt a gárda továbbra is tagadja, de azzal, hogy nem fellebbezett a szabályok megsértése miatt kirótt 100 ezer dolláros büntetés ellen, elismerte tettét. 



Felipe a Hungaroringre érkezvén úgy nyilatkozott, ha a Magyar Nagydíjon hasonló utasítást kapna a csapatától, akkor nem engedné maga elé Fernando Alonso-t, mint azt tette Hockenheim-ben. 



Massa elmondta, ha másodszámúnak érzi magát, azonnal távozik. 



*Stefano Domenicali, a Ferrari csapatfőnöke*



_Nincs arról szó, hogy Felipe (Massa) elhagyna minket. Mi mindig is támogattuk őt, és nagyon boldogok vagyunk, hogy ő az egyik versenyzőnk. Nem hinném, hogy el akarna hagyni minket. A Ferrari sokat tett érte. Rengeteget fejlődött, és fontos részét képezi a csapatunknak. _



_Mindenben a segítségére vagyunk. Legyen az szakmai, vagy személyes. A legfontosabb az, hogy egy családban érezze magát, és a Ferrari egy nagy család. Képes kezelni a helyzetet, és csak a munkájára koncentrál. Tudja, hogy miből lehet erőt meríteni, és ezt fel is fogja használni a pályán. _



_Felipe egy nagyszerű versenyző, aki nyerni akar, és mi is azt akarjuk, hogy a Ferrari részeként sikeres legyen. _



*Barrichello: Nagyon sajnálom Massát*



*Rubens Barrichello együtt érez a Ferrarinál versenyző honfitársával, akinek Németországban csapatutasításra félre kellett állnia.*
​
*Barrichello számára ismerős a helyzet.​​*​
A veterán brazil versenyző mindig is vízhordó volt a Ferrarinál. Az olaszok Michael Schumacher mellett egy pillanatra sem adták meg neki az esélyt, hogy bajnok legyen. ​
Most, hogy Fernando Alonso, a sokak által csak kis kedvencnek nevezett pilóta körözget a „vörösöknél”, Felipe Massa élhet át hasonlót. Ennek első jele Hockenheim volt az elmúlt hétvégén. ​​


_*Rubens Barrichello*_



_Teljes mértékben átérzem most azt, amit Felipe (Massa) érez a Ferrarinál. Volt szerencsém hasonlót átélni, és ez az egyik legrosszabb, ami történhet. Barátok vagyunk, és mindig is azt kívántam, hogy ne menjen ezen keresztül. Csak annyit mondhatok, hogy mélységesen sajnálom őt és együtt érzek vele. _



_Hiába tudod, hogy képes vagy legyőzni a másikat, ha a csapatod visszafog. Pár évvel ezelőtt ezért is döntöttem úgy, hogy továbbállok. Nyerni szeretek, nem átadni a pozíciómat. _



Rubens elmondta, számára nagyon fontos, hogy tisztességes körülmények között legyen bajnok, mert őt mindig is erre tanították otthon.​


*Alonso születésnapján nem volt valami boldog Massa*



*A Scuderia Ferrari spanyol versenyzője tegnap a Hungaroringen ünnepelte 29. születésnapját. *
​
*A Németországban történtek után érthető Felipe Massa kényszeredett mosolya.​​*​​


*Röviden: Alonso állítja, nem kivételeznek vele a Ferrarinál*



*Fernando Alonso, a kétszeres spanyol világbajnok a Hungaroring-en adott legfrissebb interjújában elmondta, nem elsőszámú versenyző a Ferrarinál.*
​
Miközben Alonso válaszolt a kérdésekre, folyamatosan a mellette álló sajtósát figyelte, kissé zavarodottan. ​​​
*Domenicali: A Red Bull nagyon erős *



*A Scuderia Ferrari csapatfőnöke kissé tart a „bikáktól” a Magyar Nagydíjon. *
​
*Stefano bízik benne, hogy sok pontot gyűjthetnek vasárnap, de mindenek előtt egy remek időmérő edzésen lenne túl. *​​


_*Stefano Domenicali*_



_Összességében elégedettek vagyunk az első napon látottakkal. Úgy tűnik, hogy az autónk versenyképes, bár azt kell mondjam, a Red Bull nagyon erős. _



_Most a lehető legjobban fel kell készülnünk az időmérő edzésre, valamint a versenyre. Fontos, hogy sok pontot szerezzünk, és továbbra is ugyanabban a szellemben guruljunk pályára, ahogy Hockenheim-ben is kezdődtek a dolgaink. _​


*Webber: A Ferrarik komoly veszélyt jelenthetnek* 



*Mark Webber, a Red Bull-Racing ausztrál pilótája főként a Ferraritól tart.*
​
*Webber nem írná le a McLaren-t, de szerinte most a Ferrari a legnagyobb ellenfelük.*​​
_*Mark Webber*_​
_Nem tudom, de nem sok üzemanyagunk maradt. Vannak bizonyos pontok, ahol még fejlődünk kell, de tudjuk, hogy az autónk gyors és versenyképes. Az első nap után nem lehet pontosan megmondani azt, hogy kik állnak az élen, de azt tudom, hogy a Ferrari nagyon gyors._​​


_Biztos vagyok benne, hogy a McLaren sem mutatott meg még mindent, de most a Ferrari nagyon egyben van. Egyértelműen ők azok, akik komoly veszélyt jelenthetnek ránk. _



_Sokat tanultunk a mai napból, ami átlagos is volt egyben. A feltételek egyre jobbak lettek a pályán, így folyamatosan gyorsulni tudtunk a két edzés között. _​


*Vettel: Nem írnám le a McLaren-t Magyarországon *



*A Red Bull-Racing német versenyzője egy pillanatra sem írná le a woking-i istállót. *
​
*A nagy rivális egyelőre a vártnál gyengébben teljesít a magyar versenyhétvégén.*​​
Az első nap a Red Bull csapaté volt. Mindkét szabadedzést Sebastian Vettel, az istálló német versenyzője nyerte. A „bikák” meggyőző fölénnyel végeztek az élen, noha csak az első napról beszélünk, amiből messzemenő következtetéseket nem lehet levonni. Mindezek ellenére a riválisok elmondták, az osztrák csapat nagyon erős. Ezzel kijelentéssel talán nem is kockáztattak sokat…​
A Mercedest gyakorlatilag ki is vehetjük a képből, akárcsak a Renault istállót. Kisebb csoda kellene ahhoz, hogy ez a két csapat bele tudjon szólni a győzelemért folytatott harcba. ​​


A Ferrari és a McLaren továbbra is erős, és méltó ellenfele a Red Bull-nak. Igaz, a McLaren nem kezdte valami jól a hétvégét.



„A McLaren az a fajta csapat, mely már nem egyszer megmutatta, hogy egyik napról a másikra képesek nagyot előrelépni. Nem mondhatjuk azt, hogy nem számolunk velük az időmérő edzésen.” – mondta Sebastian Vettel.



Vettel mögött szorosan ott van ausztrál csapattársa, Mark Webber.



„Általában nagyon jó, ha a csapat mindkét pilótája ugyanazon a szinten van, és ami még jobb, ha kicsivel is, de én vagyok elől. Normális a kapcsolatunk, és egymás határait feszegetjük. Mint mondtam, szombaton nem csak Mark-kal (Webber) fogok megküzdeni, hanem a mezőny többi versenyzőjével is.” – tette hozzá Vettel.​


*Hamilton: Ez kevés lesz*



*2008 világbajnoka meglehetősen borúlátóan nyilatkozott a mai két edzés után.*




*Hamilton állítja, ilyen jó autóval még sosem ment a Hungaoringen, de teljesítménye mégis kevésnek tűnik.*

*Lewis Hamilton*

_„Nagyon sokkal le vagyunk maradva. Majdnem egy másodperccel a középső szektorban. Aztán pár tizeddel az első és az utolsó szakaszon. Szerintem az utolsóban kapunk majdnem fél másodpercet.”_

_„Küzdünk, megpróbáljuk a lehető legjobb munkát végezni. A jelenleg rendelkezésünkre álló csomaggal optimális teljesítményt nyújtunk. Megpróbáljuk belőni a beállításokat, talán csak egy-két tizedet tudunk már csak gyorsulni.”_

_„Rengeteg munkánk lesz, ez a hétvége pedig minden bizonnyal arról fog szólni, hogy a lehető legtöbb pontot szerezzük, közben pedig bízunk abban, hogy az előttünk lévőknek problémái akadnak.”_

_„Annyit próbálunk kihozni a hétvégéből, amennyit csak tudunk. Az autó a legjobb, amivel valaha ezen a pályán mentem, de ez mégsem elég. Szerintem a leszorító erő miatt van ez.”_


*Hamilton: Csak a harmadik leggyorsabbak vagyunk*


*Lewis Hamilton már Valenciában azt mondta, hogy csak a harmadik leggyorsabb autóval rendelkeznek a mezőnyben.*



*A brit most a csapattal Woking-ban megpróbál pár fontos tized másodpercet nyerni. *



Az elmúlt időszakban a McLaren nem állt a helyzet magaslatán. A mérnökök hiába dolgoztak keményen az autón, és az új fejlesztéseken, az MP4-25 teljesítménye fokozatosan visszaesett. 



Kezdődött minden Silverstone-ban, ahol a fújt diffúzor és az új kipufogó rendszer kritikán alul teljesített. Azóta mélyrepülésbe kezdett a csapat.



„Már Valencia óta mondom, hogy a harmadik leggyorsabb csapat vagyunk. Mindenki kérdezte tőlem, hogy miért? Miért mondom ezt? Én pedig ezt mondom: Mert én vezetem az autót, és tudom, hogy mink van, és mink nincs.” – mondta Lewis Hamilton.



Lewis nem hibáztat senkit, de jobb munkára sarkalta a csapatát, és ő is ott van a gyárban, mindenben segít a mérnököknek. 



*Hamilton: Huhhuu, jejejeje (Videó) *



*2008 világbajnokának teljesült az egyik nagy álma, akcióba lendülhetett a legendás Ayrton Senna versenygépével. *







<EMBED height=385 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=640 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/0yCsdnUW2Ww&hl=hu_HU&fs=1 allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true">​</EMBED>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 31)

*Formula-1: Vettel új pályacsúcsot futott, vasárnap az élről rajtol*​ 
*A Formula–1-es világbajnokság Magyar Nagydíjának időmérő edzésén új pályacsúcsot elérve végzett az élen Sebastian Vettel. A német mögött csapattársa Mark Webber valamint Fernando Alonso zárt.*​ 

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>*FORMULA–1, MAGYAR NAGYDÍJ*</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 colSpan=5 align=middle>*IDŐMÉRŐ EDZÉS*


​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*1. Vettel*</TD><TD class=xl24>*Red Bull-Renault*</TD><TD class=xl24>*1:20.417*</TD><TD class=xl24>*1:19.573*</TD><TD class=xl24>*1:18.773*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>2. Webber</TD><TD class=xl24>Red Bull-Renault</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.132</TD><TD class=xl24>1:19.531</TD><TD class=xl24>1:19.184</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>3. Alonso</TD><TD class=xl24>Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.278</TD><TD class=xl24>1:20.237</TD><TD class=xl24>1:19.987</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>4. Massa</TD><TD class=xl24>Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.299</TD><TD class=xl24>1:20.857</TD><TD class=xl24>1:20.331</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>5. Hamilton</TD><TD class=xl24>McLaren-Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.455</TD><TD class=xl24>1:20.877</TD><TD class=xl24>1:20.499</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>6. Rosberg</TD><TD class=xl24>Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.212</TD><TD class=xl24>1:20.811</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.082</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>7. Petrov</TD><TD class=xl24>Renault</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.558</TD><TD class=xl24>1:20.797</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.229</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>8. Kubica</TD><TD class=xl24>Renault</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.159</TD><TD class=xl24>1:20.867</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.328</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>9. De la Rosa</TD><TD class=xl24>Sauber-Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.891</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.273</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.411</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>10. Hülkenberg</TD><TD class=xl24>Williams-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.598</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.275</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.710</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>11. Button</TD><TD class=xl24>McLaren-Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.422</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.292</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>12. Barrichello</TD><TD class=xl24>Williams-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.478</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.331</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>13. Sutil</TD><TD class=xl24>Force India-Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl24>1:22.080</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.517</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>14. Schumacher</TD><TD class=xl24>Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.840</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.630</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>15. Buemi</TD><TD class=xl24>Toro Rosso-Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.982</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.897</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>16. Liuzzi</TD><TD class=xl24>Force India-Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.789</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.927</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>17. Alguersuari</TD><TD class=xl24>Toro Rosso-Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.978</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.998</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>18. Kobajasi</TD><TD class=xl24>Sauber-Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl24>1:22.222</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>19. Glock</TD><TD class=xl24>Virgin-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl24>1:24.050</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>20. Kovalainen</TD><TD class=xl24>Lotus-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl24>1:24.120</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>21. Trulli</TD><TD class=xl24>Lotus-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl24>1:24.199</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>22. Di Grassi</TD><TD class=xl24>Virgin-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl24>1:25.118</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>23. Senna</TD><TD class=xl24>Hispania-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl24>1:26.391</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>24. Jamamoto</TD><TD class=xl24>Hispania-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl24>1:26.453</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 

*Magyar Nagydíj: szárnyaltak és az első sorban landoltak a Red Bullok - fotók*



*Sebastian Vettel és Mark Webber, azaz a két Red Bull indulhat az első sorból a Forma-1-es Magyar Nagydíjon.*

Megközelíteni sem tudták a Red Bullokat a Forma-1-es Magyar Nagydíj időmérő edzésén. A remek formában lévő német Sebastian Vettel 1 perc 18,773 másodperces új pályacsúccsal szerezte meg a pole pozíciót a Hungaroringen. Vettel sorozatban negyedik alkalommal indulhat az élről az idén. Mellőle csapattársa, az ausztrál Mark Webber rajtol, de neki is 0,4 másodperc a hátránya az éllovashoz képest.​ 
A második sort a két Ferrari bérelte ki magának, a kétszeres világbajnok spanyol Fernando Alonso a harmadik helyen már 1,2 másodperccel autózott rosszabb időt, mint Vettel, a brazil Felipe Massa pedig a negyedik rajtkockát szerezte meg. A további sorrend: 5. Hamilton (McLaren), 6. Rosberg (Mercedes), 7. Petrov (Renault), 8. Kubica (Renault). A vb-címvédő angol Jenson Button (McLaren) csak a 11., a hétszeres világbajnok német Michael Schumacher pedig csupán a 14. helyről vághat neki a vasárnap 14 órakor kezdődő futamnak.


*Van valami a Red Bullban, amitől sínen megy*

Lewis Hamilton elismeri, jelenleg csapata nem tudja felvenni a versenyt a két nagy riválissal, és bár vezeti a vb-t, el kell kezdenie nyerni. A Ferrarira neheztel, a Red Bullra kíváncsi, Buttont bírja, ezért vannak jóban.
<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>adocean( 'adoceanindexhumbfkpqrfwk', 0, 0 )</SCRIPT> 
<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>ado.slave('adoceanindexhumbfkpqrfwk', {myMaster: 'RILhhL1ArJ3d.2c9vms_plKGob4PkUcMke2NmKOh2cr.E7' });</SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(typeof adoceanindexhumbfkpqrfwk=='function'){adoceanindexhumbfkpqrfwk();}</SCRIPT><SCRIPT id=script_lcnfeodfyb language=javascript src="http://indexadhu.hit.gemius.pl/_1280601678687/redot.js/id=nddFZrc8GWqu1z0qlhAaFeWjXmERWeMus1n.nGzDsAr.p7/stparam=lcnfeodfyb/sarg=00000007BD236393/fastid=1224979098645229649"></SCRIPT>

*Négy F1-évéből háromban vezette a pontversenyt a Magyar GP előtt, így van ez most is. Elégedett?* 
Tényleg? Ezt nem is tudtam. Négyből három? Akkor ez azt mutatja, nem is vagyok olyan rossz. Csakhogy többet nem jelent, mert egy pillanat alatt eltűnhet az előnyöm, és még annyira messze a vége. Az előző pontrendszerben 2-3 ponttal vezetnék a mostani állás szerint. Oda kell figyelni nagyon, el kell érnünk azt a pontot, aminél a Vodafone McLaren Mercedes újra elkezdhet nyerni.

*A Hungaroringen ez már kétszer sikerült, bár nem úgy néz ki, vasárnap összejön a harmadik, de a korábbi sikerek erőt adhatnak, nem?* 
Igen, az utóbbi három futamból kettőt nyertem itt, ami nagyobb önbizalmat nem ad, de magabiztosabban mész, ha tudod, hogy az egyik erős pályádon vagy. A Hungaroring a legjobbjaim között van, jól érzem magam rajta, de a kocsit is minél jobban be kell állítani, hogy rendesen, magabiztosan odaléphessek. A kulcs, hogy az ezernyi lehetőséget, amin változtatni lehet, megfelelően hangoljuk össze az alatt a kis idő alatt, ami erre van.

*Úgy néz ki, most két csapatnak ez jobban sikerült.* 
A Red Bullal és a Ferrarival felvenni a versenyt nem hinném, hogy lehetséges, pillanatnyilag túl gyorsak nekünk, de közelebb lehetünk hozzájuk, mint legutóbb Hockenheimben. A verseny más, eshet is akár, jöhet biztonsági kocsi, csak nyomni kell, és akkor bármi elképzelhető.






*Az önök nagy fegyvere az F-csatorna, ki lehet ezt nálunk használni?* 
Mindenki magas leszorítő erővel megy, úgyhogy az F-csatorna most közel sem akkora segítség, mint Hockenheimben, ahol tényleg jóval gyorsabbak tudtunk lenni. Itt a kanyarokra van beállítva a kocsi, nem tud annyi előnyt adni a rendszer. Csak ugyanolyan gyorsak vagyunk az egyenesben, mint a Ferrarik és a Red Bullok. Talán utóbbi végsebességben azért mögöttünk van, pici előny jön az F-csatornából.

*Az új diffúzort Németországban vetették be először, a Hungaroring fekszik neki?* 
Nagyon hasznos ezen a pályán, mert sokszor gyorsítunk, sokat lépünk a gázra.

*A Red Bull már az év eleje óta használja, és állítólag más technikai újításai is vannak.* 
Az autójuk fantasztikus, leszorítóerőben nagyon erős, mintha sínen mennének, tényleg, és akkor az időmérő legvégén még találnak két-három tizedmásodpercet, csak azt nem tudjuk, hogy hogy. Valami van ott biztosan .

*Itt is jól elhúztak az időmérőn, tizenkét futamból csak egyszer tudták őket megverni, maga, Kanadában.* 
Igen, az jó volt, csodálatosan sikerült az utolsó köröm, amikor átjöttem a vonalon, már tudtam, hogy jó lesz, annyira éreztem belülről, hogy minden összejött. Szinte már a kör elején tudtam, hogy meglesz, de persze várnom kellett a végéig. Imádkodztam, hogy mielőbb legyen már vége a körnek, nehogy véletlenül hibázzak, és elrontsam az egészet.

*A hangulat viszont maguknál jobb.* 
Nem mindenkinek tetszik, de a Vodafone McLaren Mercedesnél harmónia van. Tiszteljük egymást oda-vissza Jensonnal, és működik a kapcsolat. Néha ő gyorsabb, néha én, felhúzzuk egymást.

*Jenson Button szerint azért jönnek ki, mert világbajnokok mindketten.* 
Talán igen, ez is benne van, meg az is, hogy sokkal idősebb nálam, régóta is ismerjük egymást, a tisztelet természetesen alakult ki köztünk. Tanulni is tudunk egymástól és tanulunk is, figyeljük egymást: akadhat valami, amire felfigyelek, hopp, ezt ő így csinálja, megpróbálom én is. Szerintem ez fordítva is működik.

*Vezeti a világbajnokságot, az első Red Bull majdnem egyversennyi távolságra van. El tudja képzelni, hogy csak dobogókkal és talán egy futamgyőzelemmel összejöhet a vb-cím?* 
Nem, versenyeket kell nyerni. Túl nagy a különbség pontban az első és a második között, 25 a 18 ellen, ha valaki megnyer mindent, lehetetlen vele maradni. Száz százalék, hogy még többször nyernünk kell. Harmadik helyekből ez nem jön össze.






*A Ferrarinál már el is döntötték a pilóták sorrendjét, jó ez nekik?* 
A Ferrarinak ez (a helyzet) hátrány, mert mindenek előtt, ezt nem szabadna megengedni, szabályellenes szerintem. Azért vagyunk itt, hogy versenyezzünk egymással, még akkor is, ha egy csapatban vagyunk. Alonsónak persze ez előny, mert kevesebbet kell dolgoznia, de inkább melózok többet, és nyerek a helyes úton. Egyszerűen jobb érzést ad. Sosem szeretnék úgy nyerni, hogy Jenson átadja nekem a helyét.

*A vb élén áll, a csapatban harmónia van, elégedett a helyzetével?* 
A szezon felénél járunk, kicsit túl vagyunk rajta, az utóbbi öt-hat futammal sokkal elégedettebb vagyok, mint a korábbiakkal, de még mindig nem mi vagyunk a leggyorsabbak, nem nyerünk elégszer, nem indulunk sokszor az élről, nem tudunk harcban lenni a győzelemért, ami nyugtalanít. Annak persze örülök, hogy a táblázat elején vagyok, a csapat is vezeti a bajnokságot, de ha nem lépünk előre, nagyon nehéz lesz megtartanunk az első helyeket.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 1)

*Hivatalos: Vége az amerikai álomnak*

*Az amerikai Cypher Group hivatalosan is visszavonta a nevezetését a 2011-es F1-es Világbajnoki Szezonra. *

*Egyre kevesebb az életképes jelentkező.*

Mint ismeretes, a Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) a Team USF1 amerikai istálló sikertelen projektje után úgy döntött, hogy a 2011-es szezonra hirdeti meg a 13. rajthelyet.

A nevezők között szerepelt egy új amerikai csapat, a Cypher Group is, mely végül visszavonta a nevezetést. 

*„Nem volt könnyű döntés, de meg kellett ezt hoznunk. Az előzetes kalkulációk szerint úgy találtuk, hogy az adott költségvetésünk nem lett volna méltó a Formula-1-hez.” *

*„A csoport továbbra is teljes mértékben elkötelezett a Formula-1 iránt.” *

A Group megerősítette, az amerikai versenyző, Jonathan Summerton lett volna az egyik pilótájuk.


*Vettel: Mint egy nő, aki nem tud viselkedni*

*Vicces hasonlattal ütötte el a Red Bull hihetetlen fölényét firtató kérdéseket a Magyar Nagydíj időmérőelsője. Alonso jó rajtban reménykedik.*

*"Nagyjából olyan rejtély ez, mint egy hete, amikor Hockenheimben a futamon a Ferrari mögött találtuk magunkat"* - mondta Sebastian Vettel szenzációs körrekorddal megszerzett első rajthelyéről a Hungaroringen.
<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>adocean( 'adoceanindexhumbfkpqrfwk', 0, 0 )</SCRIPT>
<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>ado.slave('adoceanindexhumbfkpqrfwk', {myMaster: 'RILhhL1ArJ3d.2c9vms_plKGob4PkUcMke2NmKOh2cr.E7' });</SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(typeof adoceanindexhumbfkpqrfwk=='function'){adoceanindexhumbfkpqrfwk();}</SCRIPT><SCRIPT id=script_lcnfeodfyb language=javascript src="http://indexadhu.hit.gemius.pl/_1280634725984/redot.js/id=nddFZrc8GWqu1z0qlhAaFeWjXmERWeMus1n.nGzDsAr.p7/stparam=lcnfeodfyb/sarg=00000007BD236393/fastid=1224979098645229649"></SCRIPT>

Az újságírók igyekeztek kifaggatni, hogy tudott közel fél másodperccel gyorsabb lenni csapattársánál, de az még inkább érdekelte őket, hogy volt képes 1,2 másodpercet verni a harmadik Fernando Alonsóra.

*"A pálya fekszik nekünk, bár nagyon jól kell ismerned, hogy jól tudj rajta menni. Az autódat is jól kell ismerned, és ezt mi ezen a hétvégén eddig megoldottuk. Kicsit gyorsabbak vagyunk, mint a többiek. Nincs titok, legutóbb mindenki a Ferraritól kérdezgette, mi történt, most tőlünk. Keményen dolgoztunk Hockenheim után, főleg pénteken és szombat délelőtt, úgyhogy mindenkit biztosíthatok, nincs titok"* - válaszolt Vettel.

A rejtélyről Lewis Hamilton azt mondta, a McLarennél képtelenek rájönni, mi történik a Red Bullnál Mark Webber Vettelhez hasonlóan csütörtökön állította, nincs semilyen trükkjük Úgy tudni, speciális motorelektronikát és első szárnyat vagy padlólemezt alkalmaznak: a légterelő közelebb kerül az aszfalthoz, így növekszik a leszorító erő, gyorsabban lehet az autóval kanyarodni. A McLaren és a Mercedes a szárnyas megoldást sejti, szombat délután hivatalosan kérte a FIA-t, ismertesse az ide vonatkozó szabályokat.
A szövetség Hockenheimben mindent rendben talált a Red Bullon, és mivel azt beszélik, hogy a Ferrari is alkalmazza ezt a rendszert, az 1,2 másodperc nehezen magyarázható.

Vettel a technikai elemzést egy hungaroringes hasonlattal viccelte el: *"Nehéz ez a pálya, mint egy nő, aki nem tud viselkedni. Nem mindig könnyű körbejutni rajta, a bukkanók büntetnek, az autó ideges, menne mindenfelé".*

Webber elismerte, Vettel sokkal jobb volt az időmérőn. Alonso is gratulált, esélyeit a startban látja, mivel Vettel utóbbi két indulását elszúrta a pole pozícióból: *"A rajt itt a 60-70 százalékát jelenti a végeredménynek, nehéz előzni, reménykedem a jó startban, és akkor harcolhatunk egy kicsit".*

Legutóbb Hockenheimben így történt, de Vettel favorit lesz vasárnap, a Red Bull 100. futamán.


*A McLaren pilóták előzgetni akarnak a rajtnál*
​
<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>*Lewis Hamilton 5. helye a legjobb rajtpozíció, ami a nem flexibilis szárnyakat használó csapatokat illeti.*</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px"></TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link12>Lewis Hamilton elégedetten nyilatkozott a Magyar GP időmérője után, ahol az 5. rajthelyet szerezte meg:

"Elégedett vagyok. Megkönnyebbültem, mikor bejutottam a Q3-ba, ugyanis nem sokon múlott. Mindent kihoztam az autóból. Előnyös rajtpozícióból vághatok neki a versenynek: a rajtrács tiszta oldaláról indulok. A rajtnál bármi megtörténhet. Jól kell rajtolnom, mint az elmúlt pár versenyen, jó lenne, ha sikerülne lerajtolnom néhány autót. Készen állok. Vágjunk bele!"​ 


Jenson Button nem jutott be a Q3-ba, és így a 11. helyről várhatja holnap a rajtjelzést:

"Délelőtti jól ment az autó, elégedett is voltam. De az időmérőn az opciós abroncsokon nem találtam az egyensúlyt. Tapadással is szenvedtem. Ha a dolog jó oldalát nézem, akkor a pálya tiszta feléről rajtolhatok. Itt általában pár pozíciót lehet javítani a rajtnál, ráadásul két friss gumiszettem is van a versenyre.​


A 11. helyről is lehetséges jó eredményt elérni. Bátornak kell lenni holnap." 
Martin Whitmarsh cinikusan csak annyit nyilatkozott az időmérő után - utalva a Red Bull és a Ferrari flexibilis (és éppen ezért szabálytalan) első légterelőszárnyára:
"Lewisnak lehetett volna esélye Massa elé kerülni, de az is szép eredmény. Ha úgy vesszük: mi vagyunk az elsők a stabil szárnyúak között. Szabály szerint a szárnyaknak 85 mm-re kell lenni a talajtól, és merevnek kell lenniük.​

*Eljött az Idő, hogy tisztázzunk néhány dolgot"*
Az időmérő közvetítése alatt jól lehetett látni a szuperközeli felvételeken, hogy a Ferrari és a Red Bull első szárnyai a gyors kanyarban szinte súrolták az aszfaltot, míg a McLaren szárnya stabilan tartotta a távolságot a talajtól.​
​




​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*VB ÁLLÁSA*​*<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=168><TBODY><TR height=14><TD height=14 width=28>1.</TD><TD width=76>Hamilton​​*

​</TD><TD width=64 align=right>157</B>

​</TD></TR><TR height=14><TD height=14>2.</TD><TD>Button</B>

​</TD><TD align=right>143</B>

​</TD></TR><TR height=14><TD height=14>3.</TD><TD>Vettel</B>

​</TD><TD align=right>136</B>

​</TD></TR><TR height=14><TD height=14>4.</TD><TD>Webber</B>

​</TD><TD align=right x:num="14.5">136</B>

​</TD></TR><TR height=14><TD height=14>5.</TD><TD>Alonso</B>

​</TD><TD align=right>123</B>

​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</B>*<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=168><TBODY><TR height=14><TD height=14 width=28>1.</TD><TD width=76>McLaren​​*

​</TD><TD width=64 align=right>300</B>

​</TD></TR><TR height=14><TD height=14>2.</TD><TD>Red Bull</B>

​</TD><TD align=right x:num="27.5">272</B>

​</TD></TR><TR height=14><TD height=14>3.</TD><TD>Ferrari</B>

​</TD><TD align=right x:num="26.5">208</B>

​</TD></TR><TR height=14><TD height=14>4.</TD><TD>Mercedes</B>

​</TD><TD align=right>132</B>

​</TD></TR><TR height=14><TD height=14>5.</TD><TD>Renault</B>

​</TD><TD align=right>96</B>

​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</B>

*Webber-szaltó, ahogy eddig még nem láttátok*

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>Mark Webber Valenciában hatalmasabb bukott, a légi pályára küldött Red Bull csaknem Air Race mutatványt abszolvált.​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px">​</TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link12>*Ti mit írnátok képalának?* 


​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## roberts (2010 Augusztus 14)

Remelem Hamilton lessz a vilagbajnok


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 24)

*Bírósághoz fordul a Ferrari, ha elveszik pontjait*
2010. 08. 24. 07.35


<RIGHT> 
*



*


*A Forma-1-es Ferrari kész bírósághoz fordulni, amennyiben a júliusi Forma-1-es Német Nagydíjon történt tiltott csapatutasítás miatt elvennék a győztesnek járó pontokat a spanyol Fernando Alonsótól és márkatársától, a második brazil Felipe Massától.*

*  A La Gazzetta dello Sport című sportnapilap hétfői értesülése szerint ha a Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) motorsport világtanácsa szeptember 8-i párizsi vizsgálatán a pontelvonás mellett döntene, az olasz istálló fellebbezni fog, s ha ez sem jár sikerrel, úgy bíróság elé viszi az ügyet.*

* A július 25-i hockenheimi száguldáson a 49. körben rádión beszóltak rádión Massának, hogy Alonso a "gyorsabb", s erre a brazil látványosan átengedte az elsőséget a spanyolnak.*

* Az eset után a Ferrarit a versenybírók 100 ezer dolláros pénzbüntetéssel sújtották.
*​*
*<CENTER>*<OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT>*</CENTER>

*Idén vagy jövőre, egy vb-cím után befejezné Webber*
2010. 08. 23. 17.09


<RIGHT>






*Mark Webber, a Forma-1-es Red Bull ausztrál pilótája a 2011-es idény végén pontot tehet versenyzői karrierjének végére.*

"Ha sikerül világbajnokságot nyernem az idén vagy jövőre, akkor más munka után nézek" - fogalmazott Webber az Esporte Espetacular című brazil magazin hasábjain. "Az élet nem csak Forma-1-ből áll. Korábban például azt tanácsolták nekem, hogy legyek hegymászó."

Webber megnyerte a legutóbbi F1-es futamot, a magyar GP-t a Hungaroringen, és hét versennyel a zárás előtt vezeti a pontversenyt. Százötven viadalon indult és hat alkalommal intették le elsőként. Sportkarrierjét a Canberra Raiders rögbicsapatánál kezdte, ahol labdaszedő volt...
Webber pénteken ünnepli a 34. születésnapját.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 25)

*Alesi és Fisichella nevével fémjelezett csapat indul a hétvégi gyorsasági versenyen a Pannónia-Ringen*
2010. 08. 24. 14.55


<RIGHT>






*Le Mans Series versenyeken is induló csapat, az AF Corse egy GT2-es Ferrarival jön el a hétvégi gyorsasági versenyre. Jean Alesi és Giancarlo Fisichella csapata augusztus utolsó hétvégéjén a Pannónia-Ringre látogat.*


Az AF Corse két csapattagja Ausztriából érkezik Magyarországra egy GT2-es Ferrarival, hogy elinduljon két gyorsasági versenyen, illetve a két órás megbízhatósági futamon, a Közép-Európa Zóna Endurance Trófeán.
A Formula1 versenyekről ismert profi pilóták a Le Mans Series 1.000 km-es magyarországi futamán indultak a 20-ai hétvégén rendezett megbízhatósági versenyen. Az AF Corse csapat tagjai közül ez alkalommal két Ausztriából érkező versenyző fogja próbára tenni a Pannónia-Ring aszfaltját és a versenytársakat.
Több külföldi csapat is jelezte indulási szándékát a két órás futamon, akik az elmúlt hétvégén hasonló versenyen indultak a Slovakia Ringen (FIA CEZ), továbbá egy másik GT2-es Ferrari, illetve egy Saleen érkezett volna még a Pannónia-Ringre, azonban mindkettőt összetörték a hungaroringi versenyen.
Az Autós Gyorsasági Országos Bajnokság futamainak alkalmából egyre magasabb színvonalú versenyeket láthat a közönség, illetve már külföldi neves csapatok is érdeklődnek a hazai gyorsasági versenyek iránt. A futamok jelentős hányadát Bertalan Zsolt versenyszervező vezényli le, aminek köszönhetően a csapatok kiszolgálása európai színvonalon történik, valamint a közönség is minden alkalommal számíthat valamilyen rendhagyó eseményre, látnivalóra.
Augusztus utolsó hétvégéjén különleges versenyhétvége várható az Ostffyasszonyfán található versenypályán, hiszen a hosszútávú gyorsasági versenyek hazai és külföldi csapatain túl, ott lesz Debreczeni Zita és Pirner Alma a VIP autókban, Oldimereket és Harley Davidsonokat lehet majd testközelből szemlélni, valamint Pirner Alma profi táncosai egy show-val kápráztatják majd el az autóversenyzőket és a közönséget egyaránt.


*Gyorshajtásért ötszáz dollárra büntették Hamiltont*
2010. 08. 24. 14.17

<RIGHT>





*Egy helyi bíróság 500 ausztrál dolláros pénzbüntetésre ítélte Lewis Hamiltont, a Forma-1-es McLaren brit pilótáját, amiért a márciusi Ausztrál Nagydíj idején száguldozott Melbourne belvárosában.*

A szigetországi versenyző egy sportautót vezetve lépte át alaposan a sebességhatárt, ráadásul "különmutatvány" gyanánt a kerekeket is kipörgette.

Hamilton utóbb elnézést kért a történtekért - "buta és meggondolatlan voltam", mondta -, az ügyben ítéletet hozó bíró azonban ennél keményebb szavakat használt: "Egy kezdő vezető pubertás viselkedése" - jellemezte az esetet.​
<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha class=inlineimg title="Very Happy" border=0 codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" alt="" classid="clsid</OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 26)

*Belga Nagydíj: Esős hétvége vár a mezőnyre *

*A legfrissebb időjárás előrejelzése szerint csapadékos versenyhétvége vár a mezőnyre Belgiumban.*

*Pénteken, szombaton, és vasárnap, a verseny napján is esőt mondanak.*



*Mindent, amit a Belga Nagydíjról tudni érdemes*

*Az egy hónapos nyári szünet után Belgiumban folytatódik a Formula1-idei szezonja. Az évad hajráját Mark Webber kezdheti az élről, de az ausztrál előnye minimális. Hét futammal a befejezés előtt öt versenyző harcol a végső sikerért. *

A szezon egyik legjobban várt futamát rendezik a hétvégén Spa-Franchorchampsban. A versenynaptár leghosszabb pályáján évről-évre pokoli izgalmakat láthatunk. Az egy évvel ezelőtti események legemlékezetesebb momentuma Giancarlo Fisichella és a Force India szárnyalása volt. Az egy hónapos szünet után nehéz jósolni. Minden bizonnyal mindenki kipihenten és elszántan várja az 55. Belga Nagydíjat. 

*Pályabejáró *

A Formula1 jelenlegi leghosszabb pályája az Ardennek-hegységben fekszik, a belga-német határtól 20km-re. A ring leghíresebb része az Eau Rouge kanyar. A jelentős magasságkülönbség miatt az Ardennek hullámvasútjának is nevezik. Közel 300km/h-val teljesíti a mezőny a pálya legnehezebb részét. További érdekesség, hogy a pálya két rajt-cél egyessel rendelkezik. 

*Épült: 1924*
*Hossza: 7004méter*
*Befogadóképesség: 84000*
*Versenytáv: 44 kör, 308,052 km*
*Kanyarok száma: 21*
*Versenyek: Formula 1, GP2, FIA GT1, *
*Körrekord: 1:45:070 Kimi Raikönnen (Ferrari) 2007*

*Egy kör Fernando Alonsoval*



<EMBED height=385 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=640 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/i-YkdeGj0zU?fs=1&hl=hu_HU allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"> 


*Nagydíjtörténelem 

*A Nagydíjat jelenleg az Ardennek hegységben fekvő Spa-Francorchampsi pályán rendezik, mely Stavelot város egyik kerülete. 1970-ig 18 alkalommal rendezték meg a Nagydíjat. A nagy sebességű pályán 1969-ben nem rendezhettek versenyt, mert túl gyorsnak és veszélyesnek találták. 1970-ben a pályát átépítették, és a pálya hossza 7 kilométerre rövidült. 1983-ben ismét ezen a pályán rendezték a Belga Nagydíjakat, 1971 és 1983 között Zolder és Nivelles-Baulers adott otthont a futamoknak. Átépítések miatt 2006-ban elmaradt a Belga Nagydíj.

_*Az országról…*_

Az alkotmányos monarchia Belgium teljes területe több mint 30 000km2. 1830 óta független ország. Alapító tagként 1957-ben csatlakozott az Európai Unióhoz. 

_*Meteorológia *_

Időjárás? Kiszámíthatatlan. Belgiumban gyakori, hogy a pálya egyik része a száraz, pár km-rel arrébb áll a víz. Ezúttal is benne van a pakliban az esős verseny. 

_*Örökranglista *_

Michael Schumacher 6 győzelem
Ayrton Senna 5 győzelem
Jim Clarke, Kimi Raikönnen 4-4győzelem
_*
A legelső…*_

Az 1950-es első Belga Nagydíjat még a 15km-es háromszög alakú közúton rendezték meg, amely négy várost kötött össze. A versenyen argentin győzelem született Juan Manuel Fangio jóvoltából. 

_*Legeredményesebb nemzetek*_

Nagy Britannia 14 győzelem
Brazília 8 győzelem
Németország 6 győzelem

_*Legeredményesebb gyártók*_

Ferrari 14 győzelem
Ford 10 győzelem
Honda 6 győzelem

_*Az elmúlt tíz év győztesei*_

*2009 Kimi Raikönnen (Ferrari)
2008 Felipe Massa (Ferrari)
2007 Kimi Raikönnen (Ferrari)
2005 Kimi Raikönnen (McLaren-Mercedes)
2004 Kimi Raikönnen (McLaren-Mercedes)
2002 Michael Schumacher (Ferrari)
2001 Michael Schumacher
2000 Mika Hakkinen (McLaren-Mercedes)
1999 David Coulthard (McLaren-Mercedes)

Tavaly történt…*

2009-ben parádés viadalt láthattunk, nem sok kellett a csodáshoz. A „KERS-t” használó Kimi Raikönnen és Giancarlo Fisichella férfias kemény küzdelemből a „Jégember” került ki győztesen, de az Indiai istálló a második hellyel fennállása legnagyobb sikerét érte el. A harmadik helyet Sebastian Vettel zsebelte be. 

_*Esélyleső*_

Egyszerűen megfogalmazva az nyer, aki a leggyorsabb. Mivel autósportól van szó ez természetes, de Belgiumban ez hatványozottan igaz. A versenynaptár egyik leggyorsabb pályája a belga és a leghosszabb, számtalan előzési ponttal. Egész biztos, hogy izgalmas verseny lesz. Talán a McLaren vethet véget a Red Bull szárnyalásának. Jenson Button és Lewis Hamilton tavaly már az első körben kiestek, így ők mindenképpen javítanának. Nagy kérdés hogy a Force India megismételheti-e tavalyi bravúrját?

_*A világbajnokság állása*_

*1. Mark Webber (Red Bull) 161
2. Lewis Hamilton (McLaren) 157
3. Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull) 151
4. Jenson Button (McLaren) 147
5. Fernando Alonso (Ferrari) 141
6. Felipe Massa (Ferrari) 97
7. Nico Rosberg (Mercedes GP) 94
8. Robert Kubica (Renault) 89
9. Michael Schumacher (Mercedes GP) 38
10. Adrian Sutil (Force India) 35

Csapatok*

*1.Red Bull 312
2.McLaren 304
3.Ferrari 238
4. Mercedes GP 132
5. Renault 106
6. Force India 47
7. Williams-Cosworth 40
8. BMW Sauber 23
9. Torro Rosso 10*


*Bridgestone: Az utolsó látogatás Belgiumba*

*A Bridgestone az évad 13. futamára a kemény és a lágy Potenza abroncsokat hozza az Ardennek dombjai közé, az augusztus 27-29-én megrendezésre kerülő Belga Nagydíjra. *

A nagy kihívást jelentő 7.004 km, amit Spa Francorchamps nyújt, komoly feladatot jelent az autók és a pilóták számára egyaránt. Ez az évad lehosszabb versenye és a Bridgestone abroncsai igen extrém körülmények között kell, hogy helytálljanak.

_*Hiroshi Yasukawa, a Bridgestone Motorsport igazgatója a következőket mondta:*_

*„A Bridgestone-nak van európai bázisa Brüsszelben, ami a Bridgestone Europe és más kisebb vállalatoknak a székhelye. A Bridgestone Europe több, mint 13000 embert foglalkoztat a kontinens összesen 8 gyárában, vannak technikai (egy db) és különböző értékesítési vállalatok. Csak Belgiumban több, mint 1000 embere van a Bridgestone-nak. Épp ezért, ez egy nagyon érzelemdús Formula 1-es hétvége lesz a gyárnak, mivel az utolsó lesz számunkra. Mielőtt beléptünk volna a Formula 1-be 1997-ben, a Bridgestone márkát még nem ismerték ennyien, de mostanra nagy célkitűzéseink valósultak meg Európa szerte, köszönhetően a Bridgestone Europe-nak.”*
*Hirohide Hamashima, a Bridgestone abroncsfejlesztő részlegének az igazgatója a hétvégével kapcsolatban a következőket mondta:*

„Spa Francorchamps egy olyan pálya, ami sok titkot hordoz magában. Ez a naptár leghosszabb pályája és változatos karakterisztikával rendelkezik. A gumik komoly terhelést kapnak itt és pálya lehetetlenné teszi, hogy a szuperlágy keveréket alkalmazzuk. Különösen az Eau Rouge és a második szektor megterhelő. A nagy sebesség ellenére, amit látunk, egy jó körhöz elég nagy leszorító erőre van szükség az autókon, ez mégtöbb erőhatást jelent az abroncsok számára. A lejtő és az emelkedő miatt az Eau Rouge-ban, erős nyomás helyeződik a kerekekre nagy sebességnél és ehhez hozzáadódik a leszorító erő és a tehetlenség, így a kerekek nyomása óriási odafigyelést és ellenőrzést igényel. Az időjárás ismét egy külön tényező, különösen úgy, hogy a pálya hőmérséklete 10 és 40oC között mozog. Az eső itt nagyon gyorsan jön, az erdő közelsége miatt, így ez egy újabb feladat elé állít mindenkit. Spa ritkán eredményez unalmas futamot és remélem, ez egy igazán élvezetes, utolsó látogatás lesz itt számunkra.”


*Röviden: Mansell lesz a 4. versenybíró Belgiumban*

*1992 világbajnoka, Nigel Mansell lesz ezen a hétvégén a 4. versenybíró a Belga Nagydíjon.

A korábbi F1-es versenyző Silverstone után ismét a bírák munkáját fogja segíteni.
* 


​</EMBED>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*A Belga Nagydíj programja!*

*Az idei nyári szünet után folytatódik a száguldó cirkusz a Belga Nagydíjjal*

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%; mso-cellspacing: 0cm; mso-yfti-tbllook: 1184; mso-padding-alt: 0cm 0cm 0cm 0cm" class=MsoNormalTable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-firstrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt">*Program*
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: white; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 0cm"> 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt">*Időpont*
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 1"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: white; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" colSpan=3>*2010. augusztus 27. (péntek)*​</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 2"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: white; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" colSpan=3> 
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 3"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt">Első szabadedzés
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: white; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 0cm"> 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt">10:00-11:30
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 4"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: white; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" colSpan=3> 
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 5"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt">Második szabadedzés
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: white; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 0cm"> 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt">14:00-15:30
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 6"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: white; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" colSpan=3> 
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 7"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: white; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" colSpan=3>*2010. augusztus 28. (szombat)*​</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 8"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt">Szabadedzés
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: white; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 0cm"> 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt">11:00-12:00
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 9"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: white; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" colSpan=3> 
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 10"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: white; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" colSpan=3> 
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 11"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt">Időmérő
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: white; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 0cm"> 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt">14:00-15:00
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 12"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: white; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" colSpan=3> 
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 13"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: white; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" colSpan=3>*2010. augusztus 29. (vasárnap)*​</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 14"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: white; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" colSpan=3> 
</TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 15"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" class=szoveg> </TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" class=szoveg> </TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 0cm" class=szoveg> </TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 16; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt">*Verseny*
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: white; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 0cm"> 
</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff; BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt">*14:00-16:00*
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>




*Spában háromszázadszor állhat rajthoz Rubens Barrichello*
2010. 08. 27. 05.20


<RIGHT> 






*Vasárnap Spa-Francorchamps-ban rendezik meg az autós gyorsasági-világbajnokság következő futamát, a Forma-1-es Belga Nagydíjat. Hét versennyel a zárás előtt semmi sem dőlt el: még legalább nyolc pilóta esélyes a végső sikerre.*

Hiába vezeti a pontversenyt a legutóbbi magyar GP-n győztes Mark Webber, a Red Bull ausztrálja mögött csak négy ponttal marad el a két évvel ezelőtt világbajnok brit Lewis Hamilton (McLaren) és a német Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull) hátránya is csak tíz pont. Sőt, a nyolcadik Robert Kubica sem teljesen esélytelen; 72 pontos elmaradása tetemesnek mondható, ám a dolgok szerencsés összjátéka esetén még a Renault lengyel pilótája is a csúcsra juthat - mivel az első helyért 25 pont jár.
Webber és Vettel autója továbbra is nagyon gyors, de a riválisok sem tétlenkednek, Hamilton a ferraris Fernando Alonso, a világbajnoki címvédő brit Jenson Button (McLaren) is ott lehet Belgiumban a végső elszámolásnál.
Ami Alonsót illeti, könnyen kieshet az említett versenyfutásból, mert a Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) motorsport világtanácsa szeptember 8-án tárgyalja az inkriminált előzési ügyet. A júliusi német GP-n ugyanis - csapatutasításra - márkatársa, a versenyben vezető brazil Felipe Massa "előzékenyen" átengedte az első helyet a spanyolnak. Az ügy nagy visszatetszést keltett, ugyanakkor a ferrarisok jelezték, ha levonják tőlük a pontokat, akkor perre mennek.
Bár a bajnoki címért folytatott versenybe már nem szólhat bele, mégis mérföldkőhöz érkezik vasárnap Rubens Barrichello. A Williams-Cosworth pilótája 300. startját ünnepelheti hétvégén Belgiumban, már két éve ő a Forma-1 történetének legtöbbször rajthoz állt pilótája.
"Ez egy fantasztikus pillanat lesz - nyilatkozott a 38 éves brazil. - Büszke vagyok rá, hogy elértem idáig."

Szintén lemondhat már a végső győzelemről a "veterán" Michael Schumacher, aki 12 futamon mindössze 38 pontot szerzett. A Belga Nagydíj azonban különleges értékkel bír a német pilóta számára, ugyanis ez a hétszeres világbajnok kedvenc versenye. Így tehát az is előfordulhat, hogy a visszatérte óta gyengélkedő Schumacher büntetése ellenére - az időmérőn elért teljesítményéhez képest tíz hellyel hátrébbról indulhat - is pontokkal gazdagodik.


*Massa: Könnyebb harcolni a McLaren-nel *

*Felipe Massa, a Scuderia Ferrari brazil versenyzője szerint jelenleg messze könnyebb felvenni a harcot a brit istállóval szemben, mint az osztrákokkal.

**Massa elárulta, az idei szezonja eddig nem sikerült valami jól, nem érte el a céljait.*

_*Felipe Massa

*Nem értem el azokat a célokat, melyeket a szezon előtt állítottam magam elé. A Red Bull eddig a legerősebb csapat. Számos versenyt nyertek, és még annál is több rajtelsőség áll a nevük mellett. A McLaren is jól végzi a munkáját, különösen tette azt a szezon első felében. 

A jelenlegi helyzetünket tekintve sokkal könnyebben vesszük fel a harcot a McLaren istállóval szemben, mint a Red Bull csapattal. 

Mindig megpróbálunk mindent, hogy legyőzzük a riválisainkat. Javítani akarunk az autónkon, és le akarjuk győzni őket. A szezon hátralévő részében is ennek kell lennie a célunknak. 

Most Spa-ban vagyunk. Imádom ezt a pályát, és az összes többi versenyző is. A szeszélyes időjárásnak köszönhetően itt bármi megtörténhet. Ha esik, minden megváltozhat, de szeretnék jó versenyt futni. 

Remélem, hogy az új fejlesztések, különösen az új diffúzorunk a segítségünkre lesz. _


*Webber nem gondol a világbajnoki címre*

*Mark Webber, a Red Bull-Racing ausztrál versenyzője szokásához híven nyugodt, és nem igazán gondol a világbajnoki címre, noha vezeti a tabellát.

**Webber számára jól telt a szünet, de most már ismét autóba ülne.*

_*Mark Webber

*Jó volt egy kicsit távol lenni ettől az egésztől. Úgy gondolom, hogy egy versenyző életében különösen jó, ha egy kicsit kikapcsolhat, főleg, ha ekkora a tempó. Ugyanakkor már hiányzott a versenyzés, és várom ezt a hétvégét itt Spa-ban.

Természetesen örülök, hogy ismét vezetem a világbajnokságot, de ez még mindig nem jelent semmit. Most az a célom, hogy megtartsam a helyem. Nem lesz egyszerű, de mindent meg fogok azért tenni, hogy sikerüljön. Idén már szereztem néhány győzelmet, és bízom benne, hogy lesz még. 

Az elmúlt időszakban sikerült előrelépünk, és az olyan versenypályákon, mint Spa, vagy Monza versenyképesebbek lehetünk, mint az elmúlt évben. Tudjuk, hogy ezek a pályák nem az autónk kedvencei, de a csapat mindent megtesz azért, hogy alkalmazkodni tudjunk.

Nyilvánvalóan kevesebb stresszel járna, ha a hétvégén nem esne az eső, és száraz futamban lenne részünk, de mindenre fel kell készülnünk. Ugyanakkor itt szinte mindig esik, szóval nincs sok esély arra, hogy ne autózzunk esőben. 

Hét verseny van hátra, és köztük ott van Korea is. Hallottam a pályáról szóló híreket. Ennek a helyszínnek nagyon jónak kell lennie nekünk. Ha megnézzük a legutóbbi versenyt, akkor nagyon jó pozícióban leszünk. De ez nem az utolsó futam. Ha 30 futamunk lenne, egyértelműen gyengébb pozícióban lennék, így a hat jobb, mint a hét. De azt hiszem, hogy ott leszünk Koreában, és meg fogják rendezni a versenyt. _


*Red Bull: Alonso a Ferrarinál, Hamilton a McLaren-nél kiskirály*

*A Red Bull Motorsport tanácsadója, Helmut Marko szerint náluk két egyformán erős versenyző van, míg a riválisok ugyanezt már nem mondhatják el magukról.

**A szakember szerint ez komoly előnyt jelent.*

Christian Horner, a gárda csapatfőnöke egy évvel ezelőtt úgy nyilatkozott, hogy nekik van a legerősebb versenyzőpárosuk a Forma-1-ben. Horner véleménye azóta sem változott.

Ezúttal a márka motorsport részlegének tanácsadója nyilatkozott hasonlóan.

„Mi vagyunk az egyetlen top-csapat a mezőnyben, melynek két egyformán erős versenyzője van. A McLaren csapatnál Lewis Hamilton rendre gyorsabb, addig a Ferrarinál Fernando Alonso átvette a parancsnokságot.” – mondta Helmut Marko. 

Marko elmondta, elégedettek azzal, hogy vezetik a világbajnokságot, de nem ugrálnak örömükben, mivel tudják, sok pontot vesztettek technikai problémák, és más hibák miatt.

A csapat elsősorban az időmérő edzéseken dominál. Számos technikai megoldás napvilágot látott már a sajtóban, hogy vajon mitől is ilyen gyorsak a Red Bull autók a kvalifikáción.

„Vannak még technikai tényezők, melyek miatt az időmérő edzésen az autónk extrém jó, de ezeket nem hozhatom nyilvánosságra.” 

A csapat számára fontos, hogy mindent megosszon a versenyzőivel: „Jelenleg a csapaton belül teljes körű nyilvánosságot vállalunk a versenyzők között. A versenyzők jól láthatják, hogy a másik hol gyorsabb. Ez történik közöttük az időmérőkön is. Ennek köszönhetően még inkább nyomják, a határon autóznak.” – zárta le.


*Megalázkodott a világbajnok: Schumacher végre bocsánatot kért!*

*Michael Schumacher végre-valahára személyesen is bocsánatot kért Rubens Barrichellótól a Magyar Nagydíjon történtekért. A Mercedes hétszeres Forma-1-es világbajnok pilótája kishíján felkente a bokszutca falára a Williamsszel versenyző brazilt.*

Barrichello végül sértetlenül megúszta az incidenst, sőt, sikerült megelőznie Schumachert, akit aztán a futam leintését követően őrültnek titulált, és kijelentette, ilyesmire semmi szükség a Forma-1-ben. Barrichello néhány nappal később azt is elárulta, még mindig csak várja, hogy Schumacher személyesen is bocsánatot kérjen tőle. Nem kell tovább várnia.

- Valaki azt mondta neki, hogy úgy gondolom, fel akart engem nyomni a falra - mondta Barrichello. - Michael írt egy sms-t, amiben az állt, hogy ez nem így volt, és bocsánatot kért a történtekért. Én visszaírtam, hogy "kösz, semmi gond", sok sikert kívántam neki a hétvégére, az élet megy tovább.





​<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*Belga Nagydíj - Alonso a második szabadedzést is megnyerte*
2010. 08. 27. 17.20 


<RIGHT> 




*


Fernando Alonso, a Ferrari spanyol pilótája volt a leggyorsabb a Forma-1-es Belga Nagydíj pénteki második szabadedzésén is.
*​*
*Alonso mögött a második legjobb időt Adrian Sutil, a Force India német versenyzője autózta, míg a harmadik a brit Lewis Hamilton (McLaren) lett.

* Eredmények:
2. szabadedzés (1 kör/7,004 km), élcsoport:
* ---------------------------------------------
*1. Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari) 1:49.032 p
*2. Adrian Sutil (német, Force India) 1:49.157
3. Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren) 1:49.248
4. Robert Kubica (lengyel, Renault) 1:49.282
5. Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari) 1:49.588
6. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull) 1:49.689
*korábban:
1. szabadedzés, élcsoport:
1. Fernando Alonso 2:00.797 p
*2. Lewis Hamilton 2:01.567
3. Robert Kubica 2:02.081
4. Sebastian Vettel 2:02.450
5. Adrian Sutil 2:02.646
6. Jenson Button (brit, McLaren) 2:02.913

* A további program:
 szombat:
3. szabadedzés: 11 ó
időmérő edzés: 14 ó
 vasárnap:
Belga Nagydíj (44 kör/308.052 km) 14 ó
*
XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*Esőben már az újoncok legjobbja volt a Virgin*​ 
*A Virgin bízik abban, hogy a Belga Nagydíj időmérőjén és a vasárnapi futamon a pénteki délelőtti szabadedzéshez hasonló embertelen időjárási körülmények lesznek Spa-Francorchamps-ban. *​ 
Az első tréningen, amikor végig esett az eső, az istálló mindkét pilótája megelőzte a többi újonc csapat versenyzőjét. Péntek délután viszont Glock szinte gyakorolni sem tudott balesete miatt, míg Di Grassi csapattársán kívül csak a Hispánia pilótáit tudta maga mögött tartani.​ 
*Timo Glock** (19. és 24. helyezés): *
"Az első szabadedzésen minden elég jó volt, nem volt problémám, és az autó a nedves körülmények ellenére is jól viselkedett. Sajnos a délutáni tréning legelején elvesztettem az autóm felett az uralmamat, megcsúsztam a fehér vonalon, és nagy erővel a gumifalba csapódtam. Ezzel véget is ért számomra a pénteki gyakorlás, de ettől függetlenül abban reménykedem, hogy a hétvége további részében jól fogok teljesíteni. Azt sem bánnám, ha esne az eső, mert a pénteki délelőtt után úgy érzem, a kocsi vizes pályán versenyképesebb lehet."​ 
*Lucas di Grassi** (20. és 21. helyezés): *
"Tapasztalatokban gazdag napon vagyunk túl. Sikerült az összes gumitípust kipróbálnunk az autón, az extrém esőstől egészen a slick abroncsig. A legnagyobb kérdőjel a hétvégével kapcsolatban, hogy milyen idő lesz, de ettől függetlenül elégedett vagyok a szabadedzéseken elért teljesítményemmel. Azt hiszem, hogy valamennyi helyzetben problémamentesen szerepeltem, így bízom egy jó hétvégében."​ 
*A Red Bull és a Ferrari kezdhet aggódni*​ 
Az FIA a pénteki második szabadedzés után végzi el az autókon a flexi-szárnyak kiszűrését.
Az FIA hivatalosan csak péntek délután végzi el a méréseit a hajlékony szárnyak kiszűrése érdekében. Csütörtökön a gépátvételek és a vizsgálatok lezajlottak, ám az FIA előre jelezte, hogy felxi-szárnyak ellenőrzése sok időt vesz igénybe, amit csak szerdán tudták volna elvégezni. Ám akkor a csapatok zöme még nem volt kint a pályán. A szövetség közleménye szerint ezért a teszteket péntek délután fogja elvégezni.​ 

A Red Bull már a Kínai GP óta, a Ferrari Silverstone óta használ olyan első szárnyat, mely gyanúsan közel hajlik a földhöz.
A szabály előírja, hogy az első szárny legalább 85 mm-re legyen az aszfalttól. A Red Bullra és a Ferrarira az utóbbi hetekben terelődött a gyanú, miszerint 30-35 mm-rel közelebb van az első szárnyuk a földhöz nagy sebességnél, és így nagyobb leszorítóerőt tudnak produkálni.
Az FIA úgy teszteli a szárnyakat, hogy súlyok (50 kg) terhelése során mennyire deformálódnak az elemek. Eddig 500 N erőt fejtettek ki, amit mostantól növelni fognak.
Egy F1-es autó 113 kilométeres óránkénti sebesség mellett már 600 kg leszorító erőt termel Ebből az első légterelő széleire 70 kg leszorító erő hat, tehát az 50 kg-os súly eléggé kevésnek tűnt eddig is..
Éppen ezért az FIA az Olasz GP-től újabb teszteket készül bevezetni. Ezúttal az autók fenéklemezén található csúszólemezre koncentrálnak az ellenőrök. A riválisok szerint ez az elem is hajlékony a Red Bull és a Ferrari esetében.
A csapatok több elemből készítik a csúszólemezt, melyet a jövőben legfeljebb két elemből építhetnek. Az egyes elemek pedig nem lehetnek egy méternél rövidebbek. Ezzel azt érheti el az FIA, hogy az kevésbé legyen mozgatható.​ 

*Hamiltonék szerint versenyképes a McLaren*
2010. augusztus 28. 06:15 | Szöveg: F1csatorna​ 
*Hamilton és Button a pénteki tréning során végig az élmezőnyben autózott, szemmel látható az előrelépés.*​ 
A meglehetősen rosszul sikerült Magyar GP után Lewis Hamilton és Jenson Button is elégedett volt autójával a Belga GP pénteki edzésnapja utám.
Lewis Hamilton Alonso és Sutil mögött szorosan a harmadik helyen zárt. Ami biztató lehet a wokingi gárdának, az az, hogy mind esőben, mind pedig száraz körülmények között jól muzsikált a McLaren. ráadásul az abroncsokkal is jól tudtak gazdálkodni:​ 
*"Egyértelmű az előrelépés. A pálya jobban fekszik az autónknak, de várjuk ki a végét. Esőben versenyképesek lehetünk, de reális célokat kell kitűznünk. Előző versenyen nem tudtam pontot szerezni, ezért fontos, hogy vasárnap szerezzek néhányat."*​ 
*Jenson Button fél másodpercet kapott Hamiltontól, ám így is a 7. pozícióban zárt:*​ 
*"Az autó balansza elfogadható, stabil alapokra építkezhetünk. Elégedett vagyok azzal, ahogy az autó az eltérő pályaviszonyok között viselkedett."*​ 

*Nap képe: Alonso, Massa és a Ferrari a vidámparkban*​ 

Stílszerű (hullámvasút) kép a Ferrari idei teljesítményéről: Alonsóval az élen eléggé hullámzó a z olasz alakulat idei teljesítménye.​ 
*Ti mit írnátok képalának?*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 29)

*Forma-1: A Belga Nagydíj rajtsorrendje*
2010. 08. 28. 17.20​ 

<RIGHT>
*



*​ 

*Mark Webber, a Red Bull ausztrál pilótája rajtolhat az első helyről a vasárnapi Forma-1-es Belga Nagydíjon, miután szombaton megnyerte az időmérő edzést.*​

*Rajtsorrend:*​ 
*1. sor:*
*Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull) *
*Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren)*
*2. sor: *
*Robert Kubica (lengyel, Renault) *
*Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull)*
*3. sor: *
*Jenson Button (McLaren) *
*Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari) *
*4. sor:*
*Rubens Barrichello (brazil, Williams) *
*Adrian Sutil (német, Force India)*
*5. sor: *
*Nico Hülkenberg (német, Williams) *
*Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari)*
*6. sor:*
*Jaime Alguersuari (spanyol, Toro Rosso)*
*Vitantonio Liuzzi (olasz, Force India)*
*7. sor:*
*Sébastien Buemi (svájci, Toro Rosso)*
*Heikki Kovalainen (finn, Lotus)*
*8. sor:*
*Timo Glock (német, Virgin) *
*Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes)*
*9. sor:*
*Jarno Trulli (olasz, Lotus) *
*Kobajasi Kamui (japán, Sauber)*
*10. sor:*
*Bruno Senna (brazil, Hispania)*
*Jamamoto Szakon (japán, Hispani) *
*11. sor:*
*Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes)*
*Pedro de la Rosa (spanyol, Sauber)*
*12. sor: *
*Lucas Di Grassi (brazil, Virgin)*
*Vitalij Petrov (orosz, Renault)*​ 
*Rosberg motorcsere miatt öt-, Schumacher pedig a magyar GP-n bemutatott veszélyes manővere miatt tíz rajthelyes büntetést kapott. *​ 
*A további program:*
*vasárnap:*
*Belga Nagydíj (44 kör/308.052 km) 14 ó*​ 

*Boullier: Kubica nagyszerű harmadik helye*​ 
*A Renault F1 Team főnöke büszke lengyel versenyzőjének teljesítményére, aki ma a versenyt a harmadik helyről kezdheti meg.*​ 
*Eric kissé bosszús Vitaly Petrov buta hibája miatt.*​ 
_*Eric Boullier*_​ 
_Robert (Kubica) harmadik helye nagyszerű eredmény, különösen egy olyan pályán, mint Spa. A csapat igazán jó munkát végzett, bár volt tankolási problémánk, melynek köszönhetően Robert elszalasztotta annak a lehetőségét, hogy egy második gyors kört fusson a Q3-ban._​ 
_Sajnos drámával kezdődött számunkra az edzés, amikor Vitaly (Petrov) a kilences kanyarnál felszaladt a kerékvetőre, ami tényleg sajnálatos. Remélhetőleg a versenyen javítani tud majd. _​ 
_Ezen a hétvégén F-csatornával versenyzünk, és elégedettek vagyunk a rendszer működésével. Nagyszerű munkát végzett a csapat vele Enstone-ban, és itt a pályán. _​ 
_Ezen fejlesztés jelentősen javított a teljesítményünket, mely ígéretesnek tűnik a szezon végére. _​ 
*A Renault dobogóra tör Belgiumban*​ 
*A csapat mindenféleképpen a dobogón akar ünnepelni a verseny végén. *​ 
*Erre minden esélyük megvan, hiszen a versenyképes Renault Robert Kubica alatt a harmadik helyről kezdhet meg a versenyt. *​

​_*Alan Permane*_​ 
_Robert (Kubica) harmadik helye jól mutatja az autónk erejét, mely nem csak erre a futamra, hanem az egész szezonra vonatkozik. A munkánk ismét kifizetődő volt. _​ 
_Vitaly (Petrov) számára sajnos nem alakult jól az időmérő, miután kicsúszott a felvezető körében. Elégedett volt az autója sebességével a hétvége folyamán, és biztos vagyok benne, hogy jó versenyt fog futni, még a rajtrács végéről is. Robert-tel a dobogón akarunk végezni. _​ 
_Az eddig megszokottakhoz hasonlóan változékony időjárást várunk vasárnapra. Jobb lenne, ha száraz lenne a verseny, de esőben is versenyképesek vagyunk, úgyhogy nem igazán aggódunk emiatt. _​ 

*Renault: Marad az F-csatorna *​ 
*A Renault F1 Team úgy döntött, hogy a hétvégén is beveti R30-as versenygépében új F-csatornáját, amit ma vittek pályára a versenyzők Belgiumban.*​ 
*Robert Kubica és Vitaly Petrov is elégedett a rendszerrel.*​ 
_*Robert Kubica*_​ 
_Úgy működött a rendszer, ahogy azt vártuk. Ezen a pályán igen fontos ezen rendszer használata, szóval boldogok vagyunk, hogy pozitív eredményeket kaptunk róla. Sok adaton gyűjtöttünk róla, és néhány igen fontos közülük. Eddig minden rendben van vele, és bízom benne, hogy a hétvégén is segíteni fog minket. Nem volt vele problémánk. _​ 
_Ami még talán nehézséges okoz, az a használata. Meg kell szokni, mert ez nem egy olyan dolog, amit mindig is használtunk. Általában mindig az előttünk lévő kanyarokra koncentrálunk, és ez már akkor megtörténik, amikor egy másikban vagyunk. Itt most kicsit más a helyzet. A pálya egyes részein nem könnyű kezelni, de meg lehet szokni._​ 
*Vitaly Petrov*​ 
_Ma az elsődleges feladatunk az volt, hogy a lehető legtöbb adatot gyűjtsünk a rendszerről. Mindezt tettük azért, hogy kiderüljön, jól működik, vagy sem az F-csatornánk, amit idehoztunk. _​ 
_Az egyenesekben érezhető a használata. A kanyarokban már kevésbé, de egy-két résznél azért kénytelenek vagyunk egy kézzel kormányozni, de nem vészes._​ 
_Holnap még egy kicsit dolgoznunk kell az autó beállításain, de bizakodó vagyok. _​ 

*Michael: Érdekes délután vár ránk *​ 
*A Williams-Cosworth technikai főnöke biztos benne, hogy érdekes lesz a mai futam Belgiumban.*​ 
*Sam elégedett azzal, hogy mindkét autójuk ott tudott lenni a Q3-ban.*​ 
_*Sam Michael*_​ 
_Az a tény, hogy mindkét autónk az első 10-ben végzett, jó eredményt jelent a csapat számára. Az eső kissé megbonyolította a helyzetet, de úgy gondolom, hogy a versenyzőink, és az egész csapat jó munkát végzett._​ 
_Úgy néz ki, hogy a versenyen is hasonló feltételek fogadnak majd minket, ezért maximálisan oda kell figyelnünk arra, hogy mit teszünk. Biztos vagyok benne, hogy érdekes délután vár ránk._​ 
*Hivatalos: Barrichello a GPDA új elnöke *​ 
*A Williams-Cosworth brazil pilótája, Rubens Barrichello lett a Formula-1-es Versenyzők Szövetségének új elnöke.*​ 
*Nick Heidfeld, a Pirelli-nél végzett munkája miatt kénytelen volt lemondani posztjáról.*​ 
*Mivel Nick már nem a Mercedes GP tesztpilótája, így nem utazik el az összes versenyhétvégére. A 33 éves német helyére a hétvégén a 300. F1-es futamát ünneplő Barrichello lép.*​ 
*A GPDA Spa-ban összeült, és a 38 éves Rubens-re voksoltak a versenyzők. *​ 
*Williams: Barrichello boldog, Hülkenberg nem igazán*​ 
*A Williams-Cosworth brazil versenyzője boldog, hogy a 7. helyről rajtolhat holnap Belgiumban.*​ 
*Nicolas Hülkenberg kissé feldúlt volt, jobb eredményre számított, mint egy 9. hely. *​ 
*Rubens Barrichello*​ 
_*Boldog vagyok, mert a csapat remek munkát végzett, és jó látni azt, hogy egy ilyen nehéz időmérő edzés után, mint a mai, ott tudtunk lenni a Q3-ban. A harmadik szabadedzésen nem ment minden simán. A beállításokkal szenvedtünk, de a srácok, mint mindig, kitaláltak valamit, és az időmérőn már sokkal jobb volt a helyzet. *_​ 
_*Remek ez a 7. hely, és szerintem jó rajthelynek számít Spa-ban. Nagyon jó érzés, hogy itt a 300. nagydíjon magam mellett tudhatom a családomat. Mindennél többet jelentenek nekem. *_​ 
_*Holnap mindent megteszek majd a jó eredmény elérése érdekében.*_​ 
*Nicolas Hülkenberg*​ 
_*Nem vagyok teljesen elégedett az eredményemmel, noha nem rossz eredmény a csapat számára, hogy mindkét autónk ott tudott lenni a Q3-ban. *_​ 
_*Sajnos a Q3-ban a legjobb etapomon használt lágy gumikkal gurultam pályára. Nem volt más lehetőségem, és a gumik nem voltak valami jó állapotban. *_​ 
_*Számomra teljesen mindegy, hogy milyen idő lesz holnap. Versenyezni akarok, és csak ezzel foglalkozom most. Ami fontos, hogy jól kell reagálni a változó körülményekre. *_​ 
*Whitmarsh: A McLaren 147. rajtelsősége*​ 
*A McLaren-Mercedes csapatfőnöke szerint, ha az új szett abroncsot rakják fel autójukra, akkor most övék lenne a rajtelsőség Belgiumban, és nem a Red Bull csapaté.*​ 
*Martin kissé csalódott. *​ 
*Martin Whitmarsh*​ 
_*Úgy gondolom, hogy jó munkát végeztünk az időmérő edzésen, és tudjuk, minden csapat számára kulcsfontosságú az, hogy a megfelelő időben, a megfelelő abroncsot tegye fel az autójára. *_​ 
_*Lewis (Hamilton) második és Jenson (Button) ötödik helye után azt hiszem, meggyőződhetünk arról, hogy tisztességes munkát végeztünk. *_​ 
_*Ha a harmadik etapot új lágy keverékű gumival kezdjük, akkor talán már a McLaren 147. F1-es rajtkockáját ünnepelhetnénk. Az eső sajnos pont rosszkor jött számunkra. Ha ez nincs, miénk lett volna az első rajtkocka. De nem akarok durva hangot megütni, mert a csapat nagyon jó munkát végzett, és ez mindkét versenyzőnkre is igaz. *_​ 
_*Ami a vasárnapot illeti, Lewis és Jenson is azonnal támadni fog. Az Eau Rouge felé vezető úton valószínűleg lesz előzési lehetőség az első körben, és szerintem a versenyzőink keresni fogják azt.*_​ 
*Hamilton: Nem elég, ha csak agresszív vagyok*​ 
*Lewis Hamilton, a McLaren-Mercedes versenyzője szokásához híven agresszív rajtot fog venni holnap Belgiumban a második helyről, de szerinte ez nem elég a sikerhez.*​ 
*A brit elismerte, hibázott az utolsó gyors körén, noha esőben javítani tudott az idején.*​ 
*Lewis Hamilton*​ 
*Először is szeretnék boldog születésnapot kívánni Mark-nak (Webber). Nem is tudtam… Nah jó, csak viccelek. Fantasztikus kört ment. Az időjárás gyorsan változott, és nem igazán lehetett mit kezdeni vele. *​ 
_*Nem tudtam sokat javítani az időmön. Kicsit lassabb voltam az első körömön. Nézegettem, hogy hol lehet még időt nyerni. Nem volt könnyű. A második körömön pedig vétettem néhány hibát, így nem volt mit tenni. *_​

_*Ugyanakkor ez a hely is remek, és boldog vagyok vele. *_​ 
​_*Figyelnünk kell a rajtnál, és nem elég, ha csak agresszív vagy. Fontos, hogy fejben is ott legyél.*_
*Dr.Lóerő-xlsport *​ 

*Nap képe: Lángokban áll Massa Ferrarija*​ 
<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>*Felipe Massa idén már nem szenved el ehhez hasonló balesetet a tankolás betiltásának köszönhetően.*​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px">​</TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link12>*Ti mit írnátok képalának?*
 
​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 29)

*Forma 1: Belga Nagydíj - Lewis Hamilton győzött és vezet*
2010. 08. 29. 15.50


<RIGHT>






*Lewis Hamilton, a McLaren brit pilótája nyerte a vasárnapi Forma-1-es Belga Nagydíjat.*

A második helyen az ausztrál Mark Webber (Red Bull), a harmadikon pedig a lengyel Robert Kubica (Renault) végzett.
A 2008-ban világbajnok Hamilton idei harmadik futamgyőzelmét könyvelhette el és átvette a vezetést Webbertől a vb-pontversenyben. 
A verseny végig meg-megújuló esőben zajlott, több pilóta kicsúszott, vagy karambolozott és kénytelen volt feladni a versenyt. Erre a sorsra jutott a spanyol Fernando Alonso (Ferrari), a vb-címvédő brit Jenson Button (McLaren) és Rubens Barrichello (Williams) is. A 38 éves brazil 300. F1-es futamán már a nyitókörben búcsúzott a belga GP-től.
xlsport


*Webber: Borzalmas volt a rajtom*

*Mark Webber, a Red Bull-Racing ausztrál versenyzője komoly technikai problémákkal küzdött a rajtnál. *

Az ausztrál veterán végül fel tudott zárkózni, és a második helyen fejezte be a versenyt. 

_*Mark Webber*_

_Valami komoly problémám volt a felvezető körön. Igazítottam a kuplungon, de csak rosszabb lett. Borzalmas rajtot vettem, el sem akartam hinni. A Forma-1-ben ilyen rajtot venni… Nem igazán hittem a szememnek, de csak haladtam előre. Szerencsére nem rohant belém senki. _

_Zavaros volt a verseny, de sikerült felzárkóznom, és boldog vagyok, hogy most itt lehetek. Nagy csatákat vívtam a pályán, de végül Massát, és Kubicát is sikerült megelőznöm. _

_Az első kiállás remek volt. A bokszban nagyon jól dolgoztak a srácok. A pályán viszont ott volt a korlátázás, nem tudtam feltekerni a fordulatszámot, így nehéz dolgom volt. _

_Mostanában nagyon könnyű 0 ponttal távozni. Egy kis hiba és vége van a versenyednek. Egy kanyaron is elmehet egy hétvége. Sok pontot gyűjtöttünk, és elégedett vagyok. _

_Végül, de nem utolsó sorban szeretnék gratulálni Lewis-nak (Hamilton). Nagyszerűen ment. _


*Hamilton nyerte a káoszt, Vettel kamikaze! Alonso és Button is kiesett Belgiumban* 

*Belga Nagydíj
*2010. augusztus 29. vasárnap

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 bgColor=#eeeeee align=center><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=5>*Végeredmény*</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD width=30 align=right>1.</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>Lewis Hamilton
[_McLaren-Mercedes_]</TD><TD align=right>1ó29p04.268s</TD><TD align=right>25.0 pont</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD width=30 align=right>2.</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>Mark Webber
[_Red Bull Racing_]</TD><TD align=right>+ 1.571</TD><TD align=right>18.0 pont</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD width=30 align=right>3.</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>Robert Kubica
[_Renault_]</TD><TD align=right>+ 3.493</TD><TD align=right>15.0 pont</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD width=30 align=right>4.</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>Felipe Massa
[_Ferrari_]</TD><TD align=right>+ 8.264</TD><TD align=right>12.0 pont</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD width=30 align=right>5.</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>Adrian Sutil
[_Force India_]</TD><TD align=right>+ 9.094</TD><TD align=right>10.0 pont</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD width=30 align=right>6.</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>Nico Rosberg
[_Mercedes GP_]</TD><TD align=right>+ 12.359 </TD><TD align=right>8.0 pont</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD width=30 align=right>7.</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>Michael Schumacher
[_Mercedes GP_]</TD><TD align=right>+ 15.548</TD><TD align=right>6.0 pont</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD width=30 align=right>8.</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>Kobajasi Kamui
[_BMW Sauber_]</TD><TD align=right>+ 16.678</TD><TD align=right>4.0 pont</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD width=30 align=right>9.</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>Vitalij Petrov
[_Renault_]</TD><TD align=right>+ 23.851</TD><TD align=right>2.0 pont</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD width=30 align=right>10.</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>Jaime Alguersuari
[_Toro Rosso_]</TD><TD align=right>+ 29.457</TD><TD align=right>1.0 pont</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD width=30 align=right>11.</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>Vitantonio Liuzzi
[_Force India_]</TD><TD align=right>+ 34.831</TD><TD align=right> </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD width=30 align=right>12.</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>Pedro de la Rosa
[_BMW Sauber_]</TD><TD align=right>+ 36.019</TD><TD align=right> </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD width=30 align=right>13.</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>Sébastien Buemi
[_Toro Rosso_]</TD><TD align=right>+ 39.895 </TD><TD align=right> </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD width=30 align=right>14.</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>Nico Hülkenberg
[_Williams_]</TD><TD align=right>+ 1 kör</TD><TD align=right> </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD width=30 align=right>15.</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>Sebastian Vettel
[_Red Bull Racing_]</TD><TD align=right>+ 1 kör</TD><TD align=right> </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD width=30 align=right>16.</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>Heikki Kovalainen
[_Lotus_]</TD><TD align=right>+ 1 kör</TD><TD align=right> </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD width=30 align=right>17.</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>Lucas di Grassi
[_Virgin_]</TD><TD align=right>+ 1 kör</TD><TD align=right> </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD width=30 align=right>18.</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>Timo Glock
[_Virgin_]</TD><TD align=right>+ 1 kör</TD><TD align=right> </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD width=30 align=right>19.</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>Jarno Trulli
[_Lotus_]</TD><TD align=right>+ 1 kör</TD><TD align=right> </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD width=30 align=right>20.</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>Jamamoto Szakon 
[_Hispania Racing_]</TD><TD align=right>+ 2 kör</TD><TD align=right> </TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=5>*Leggyorsabb kör*</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD width=30 align=right> </TD><TD>



</TD><TD>Lewis Hamilton
[_McLaren-Mercedes_]</TD><TD align=right>1:49.069 (32. kör)</TD><TD align=right> </TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff colSpan=5>*Kiesők*</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD width=30 align=right>21.</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>Fernando Alonso
[_Ferrari_]</TD><TD align=right>37. kör</TD><TD align=right> </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD width=30 align=right>22.</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>Jenson Button
[_McLaren-Mercedes_]</TD><TD align=right>15. kör</TD><TD align=right> </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD width=30 align=right>23.</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>Bruno Senna
[_Hispania Racing_]</TD><TD align=right>5. kör</TD><TD align=right> </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD width=30 align=right>24.</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>Rubens Barrichello
[_Williams_]</TD><TD align=right>1. kör</TD><TD align=right> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 30)

*Változik a a Belga Nagydíj végeredménye*

-*A Toro Rosso versenyzője, Jaime Alguersuari egy húsz másodperces időbüntetést kapott, amiért átvágta a buszmegálló lassítót.*
*Mindez azt is jelenti, hogy a spanyol pilóta elveszíti egyetlen pontját, amit a tízedik helyével szerzett a vasárnapi Belga Nagydíjon. *

*Vitantonio Liuzzi ezzel feljött egy helyet és egy extra pontot szerzett a Force Indiának, míg Alguersuari a 13. pozícióban zárta a mai futamot.*




*A Renault csapatfőnöke nagyon elégedett*



*Eric Boullier, a Renault F1 Team főnöke rendkívül elégedett és boldog volt, miután Robert Kubica a hétvégén ismét a dobogón ünnepelhetett.*
​
*Boullier jó hajrát vár a csapatától.*


_*Eric Boullier *_


_Ez Robert (Kubica) harmadik dobogós helyezése a szezonban, mely nagy eredmény a csapat számára. _

_Vitaly (Petrov) is erős teljesítményt nyújtott, felzárkózva a pontszerzők közé a mezőny végéről. _

_Összességében azt hiszem, nagyon elégedettek lehetünk ezzel a hétvégével, különösen azért, mert új frissítéseket, többek között egy F-csatornát hoztunk ide, mely azonnal megfelelően működött az autóban. _​
_Ez a hétvége megmutatta, hogy jó lépést tettünk meg előre, ami nagyon ígéretes a szezon hátralévő részére._



*Kubica: Monzában nem használunk F-csatornát *



*Robert Kubica, a Renault F1 Team lengyel versenyzője a verseny után adott nyilatkozatában megerősítette, habár remekül működött a rendszer az autójában Belgiumban, az nem kap helyet az R30-asban Monzában a szuper-alacsony leszorító erőt igénylő pálya miatt.**


Kubica örül a harmadik helyének Spa-ban.*​*

*

_*Robert Kubica*_


_Jó verseny volt, de egyben zavaros is. Nagyon nehéz volt a pályán, rengeteg minden történt. Az első bokszkiállásom rendben volt. El tudtam szakadni Mark (Webber) autójától, és megközelítettem Lewis-t (Hamilton). _

_A második kiállásomnál a kormányon állítgattam az első szárnyon, és kihagyott a koncentrációm. Későn léptem rá a fékre, ami miatt elvesztettem egy helyet a bokszban. Remélem, hogy mindenki jól van. Sajnálom az esetet. _

_Ennek ellenére ragyogó eredményt értünk el, és elégedett vagyok._

_Monza nem lesz egy könnyű verseny. Kifejezetten nehéz futam vár ránk. Egészen más leszorító erőt igényel a pálya. Ott nem fogja bevetni az F-csatornánkat. _
​

_A dolgok azonban nagyon gyorsan változhatnak, és fontos, hogy folyamatosan fejlesszük az autót._



*Petrov buta hibája Belgiumban (Videó)*



*Ez a hiba az időmérő edzésébe került a Renault F1 Team orosz versenyzőjének.*




<EMBED height=385 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=480 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/vxcdq9fF7Fc?fs=1&hl=hu_HU allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"> 


*A McLaren csapatfőnöke kiosztotta Vettelt*

Martin Whitmarsh komoly kritikával illette a Red Bull Racing német versenyzőjét, Sebastian Vettelt, aki szó szerint kiütötte a versenyéből Jenson Buttont a Belga Nagydíjon.
A McLaren csapatvezetője elmondta, hogy a Forma-1-ben nincsenek hozzászokva az ilyen és ehhez hasonló amatőr manőverekhez, és Vettelnek komolyan el kellene gondolkodnia azon, hogy mit is várnak tőle a motorsportok királykategóriájában.

*„Ez nem egy olyan dolog volt, amire az ember számít a Forma-1-ben, sokkal inkább egy alacsonyabb kategóriára emlékeztet”* – mondta a brit csapatfőnök a futam után, aki azt is hozzátette, hogy véleménye szerint a német pilóta olcsón megúszta, hogy csak egy sima áthajtásos büntetést kapott a történtekért.

*„Megmondom őszintén, hogy nem is értem, miért hozta magát ilyen lehetetlen helyzetbe, egy kicsit furcsa baleset volt, legalábbis szerintem. Természetesen nem gondolom, hogy szándékosan tette, hiszen a saját versenyét is tönkretette, de akkor is furcsa volt.”*

*„Nem is értem, mit akart. A belső íven mindössze néhány centi hely volt, ott biztosan nem tudott volna elmenni, aztán hirtelen elrántotta a kormányt, pedig tudnia kellett volna, hogy csúszós a pálya. Azt gondolom, hogy még sokat kell tanulnia.”*

*„Azzal nincs bajom, ha a saját csapattársával teszi ezt, az viszont bosszant, ha minket is érint a dolog”* – tette hozzá Whitmarsh, célozva a törökországi esetre, mikor a Red Bull duója kiütötte egymást az élen. 
Vettel egyébként a futam után elnézést kért Buttontól a történtekért, és elmondta, hogy azért zavarodott meg, mert a brit pilóta a vártnál előbb kezdett el fékezni a csúszós ringen.

* Barrichello elnézést kért Alonsótól*

- Rubens Barrichello sajnálja a történteket, és csapatától a korai kiesésért, Fernando Alonsótól pedig a kiütésért kért elnézést a Belga Nagydíjat követően, ahol pályafutása háromszázadik versenyét teljesítette, ami mindössze egy körig tartott.
Bár minden jól alakult számára, és az első tízből vághatott neki pályafutása háromszázadik versenyének, Rubens Barrichello volt az első kieső a Belga Nagydíjon.

A Williams brazil versenyzője már az első kör végén, mikor megérkezett az első kisebb zápor, elvesztette autója felett az uralmát a buszmegálló előtti fékzónában, és telibe találta Alonso versenygépét.

*„Tapasztalatom ellenére, nagyon nehéz volt megítélni, hogy mennyire vizes a pálya az első körökben, de teljesen vizes volt a burkolat, mikor megérkeztem a Blanchimont kanyarba”* – magyarázta Barrichello. 

*„Azon voltam, hogy bezárjam a kaput (Nico) Rosberg előtt, és mikor ráléptem a fékre, annak ellenére sem tudtam megállni, hogy már korán elkezdtem lassítani. Utas voltam az autómban, és egyenesen Alonsóba szaladtam, amiért elnézést kérek tőle.”*

*„A csapat miatt is csalódott vagyok, hiszen mindenki nagyon keményen készült, hogy a lehető legjobban teljesíthessek ezen a jubileumi futamon. Egy pozitív hétvége volt egészen eddig, és nagyon jó lett volna egy kiváló eredmény.”*
*„Azonban annak ellenére, hogy a 300. versenyem nem úgy sikerült, ahogy azt szerettem volna, magabiztosan készülök a 301.-re.”*


*Button nem érti, mit volt a terve Vettelnek*

- Jenson Button csalódottságának adott hangot a Belga Nagydíjat követően, ahol idő előtt véget ért számára a körözés, pedig a második helyen haladt, és minden esélye megvolt arra, hogy csökkentse lemaradását a bajnokságban.
A McLaren brit versenyzőjét Sebastian Vettel ütötte ki, aki a buszmegálló előtt teljesen megérkezett a nyakára, majd előzési manővere közben – egy hirtelen kormánymozdulat miatt – elvesztette autója felett az uralmát, megpördült, és telibe találta az MP4/25-ös modellt.

- Jenson Button csalódottságának adott hangot a Belga Nagydíjat követően, ahol idő előtt véget ért számára a körözés, pedig a második helyen haladt, és minden esélye megvolt arra, hogy csökkentse lemaradását a bajnokságban.​
A McLaren brit versenyzőjét Sebastian Vettel ütötte ki, aki a buszmegálló előtt teljesen megérkezett a nyakára, majd előzési manővere közben – egy hirtelen kormánymozdulat miatt – elvesztette autója felett az uralmát, megpördült, és telibe találta az MP4/25-ös modellt. ​<IFRAME style="Z-INDEX: -200; POSITION: absolute; WIDTH: 1px; HEIGHT: 1px; OVERFLOW: hidden; TOP: -9999px; LEFT: -9999px" class=tracking src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/external/tracking/1627027_tr.html" frameBorder=0></IFRAME>

*„Nem tudom, hogy mi történt Sebastiannal”* – mondta Button a riportereknek Belgiumban. *„Mindössze annyit éreztem, hogy volt oldalról egy hatalmas csattanás. A hűtő teljesen összetört, és a hajtás elveszett.”*
*„Egy nagyon szokatlan baleset volt. Nem is tudom, hogy pontosan mit akart. Hatalmas csapás ez a vb-címért vívott küzdelem szempontjából, hiszen minden esélyem megvolt arra, hogy értékes pontokat szerezzek, és felállhassak a dobogóra.”*
*„Minden nagyon jól nézett ki. Jól kaptam el a rajtot, jól harcoltam a vizes pályán. Úgy érzem, sikerült jobban lereagálnom a nehéz körülményeket, mint a többieknek, nagyobb volt a tapadásom, mint a riválisoknak.”*
Button autójának első szárnya megsérült az első körökben, amire csapata figyelmeztette is a rádión keresztül, ám a brit pilóta elmondta, hogy ez nem jelentett komolyabb problémát számára.

*„A sérült első szárny miatt maximálisra kellett állítanom a szárny dőlésszögét, ami miatt az autó hátulja egy kicsit furcsán viselkedett, de ez nem zavart különösebben. Nem volt olyan könnyű magam mögött tartani a többieket, de nem voltam gondban.”*

*„Az volt a tervünk, hogy a kiállásnál lecseréljük az első szárnyat, de erre már nem került sor, ugyanis idő előtt fel kellett adnom a küzdelmet” – tette hozzá a brit pilóta, aki Vettel áthajtásos büntetéséről a következőket mondta. *
*"Mi mást is kaphatott volna? Egy versenybaleset volt, nyilván nem szándékosan tette, de mit lehet tenni?”*

​</EMBED>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 31)

*Hamilton varázsolt, Vettel tört és zúzott*
2010. 08. 30. 13.55


<RIGHT> 






*A nemzetközi sajtó Lewis Hamiltont dicséretét zengi a vasárnap Forma-1-es Belga Nagydíjon elért győzelme után.*

*Olaszország:
La Gazzetta dello Sport:
*"Hamilton varázsolt. Alonso kicsúszott az esőben. A Ferrari vb-je oda."

*Tuttosport:*
"Alonso világbajnoki kicsúszása. Micsoda szerencsétlenség! Hamilton diadalmaskodott."

*Corriere dello Sport:
*"Az eső tönkretette a Ferrarit. Lewis az eső ura."

* Spanyolország:
El País:*
"A McLaren technikailag vetélytársai előtt jár. Ezért nyerhette meg Hamilton harmadik futamát és átvette a vezetést a vb-pontversenyben."

* Marca:
*"Hamilton bizonyított az esőben."

* As:*
"Hamilton hibátlan előadása egy bonyolult futamon."

*Nagy-Britannia:
Daily Telegraph:
*"Hamilton egy klasszikus verseny megnyerésével teljesítette álmát. Az esőáztatta futamon Spa-Francorchampsban nemcsak Jim Clark, Juan Manuel Fangio és legnagyobb példaképe, Ayrton Senna nyomdokaiba lépett, hanem átvette a vezetést a vb-pontversenyben is."

* The Times:
*"Hamilton köszönte az égieknek."

*The Guardian:*
"Lewis Hamilton mint vb-éllovas keveredett ki a káoszból."

* The Independent:
*"A szerencsés Hamilton uralkodott Belgiumban, mialatt az időjárás elintézte riválisait."

* The Sun:*
"Lewis: szükségem volt egy kis segítségre fentről."

*Németország:
Die Welt:*
"Vettel tört és zúzott. A vb-címre hajtó ötösfogat a győztes Hamilton és Webber párharcára szűkült."

* Bild:
*"Vettel vigasztalhatatlan. Ahelyett, hogy nagy lépést tett volna a vb-cím felé, összetörte a kocsiját, megbüntették és csak 15. lett. Lehet, hogy elúszott a vb-elsőség?"
​*F1: Webbert még nem léptetik elő*

*Lewis Hamilton** belgiumi győzelmével átvette a vezetést a pontversenyben, azonban a korábbi éllovas, a Red Bull-os Mark Webber a közelében maradt, hátránya csak három pont. Nincs ilyen jó helyzetben a másik három esélyes, Fernando Alonso, Jenson Button és Sebastian Vettel a spái nullázás után lemaradt.

Annak ellenére azonban, hogy Hamilton előnye már több mint egy győzelemnyi a harmadik helyen álló Vettellel szemben, a mclarenes teljesen nyitottnak látja a küzdelmet.*

"Az elmúlt futamokon láthattuk, hogy milyen gyorsan változhatnak a dolgok, szóval sok van még hátra. Sok pontot gyűjthet még bármelyik esélyes pilóta. Számomra nyilván Mark a fő ellenfél, ami a pontokat illeti, de úgy gondolom, hogy a bajnokság még teljesen nyitott, persze szeretném elérni, hogy pár futam után már ne ez legyen a helyzet" - mondta a 2008-as bajnok.

Hamilton azt is kiemelte, hogy a jelenlegi állás alapján még a csapaton belül is teljes az egyenlőség náluk: "Szerintem Jensonnak egyszerűen nem volt ma szerencséje. De mindkettőnket ugyanúgy kezel a csapat, így szerezhetjük a legtöbb pontot, nem hiszem, hogy szükség lenne eltérő bánásmódra."

A 31 pontos hátrányba kerül Vettel is úgy gondolja, hogy a hátralévő futamokon még bőven lehet fordítani: "Majd meglátjuk. Még van hat verseny, azt pedig láttuk már, hogy gyorsan változnak a dolgok. Tudom, hogy legalább a dobogóra kellett volna állnom (Spában), de még mindig bármi lehetséges, még megnyerhetem a bajnokságot" - mondta a német.

Vettellel ellentétben Mark Webber a Belga Nagydíj után nem túl burkoltan arra utalt, hogy a bajnoki siker érdekében lassan mellé állhatna a csapat, azonban a csapatfőnök, Christian Horner egyelőre nagyon korainak tartja ezt a felvetést.

"Még 150 pontot lehet szerezni. Ketten elhúztak egy kicsit, míg a három másik főszereplő nem szerzett pontot, de egy kicsit korainak tartom még ezt. Bár a(z új) pontrendszer miatt félrevezetőek lehetnek a különbségek, még öten vannak harcban a címért."

Horner szerint Webber is tudja, hogy egyelőre nyitott a küzdelem, nem fogja erőltetni a kiemelt helyzetet:

"Nem hiszem ezt. Mark sportember, ugyanolyan jól ismeri a számokat, mint bárki. Ő is tisztában van vele, hogy milyen gyorsan változhatnak a dolgok - persze nagyon jó helyzetben van. Ha Monzában is sikerül hasonlóan teljesítenünk, akkor utána már a nekünk kedvező pályák jönnek." 


*A McLaren vérre menő csatára számít a hajrában*

A McLaren vezetése elégedetten nyilatkozott Lewis Hamilton legutóbbi győzelmét követően, de mindenkit figyelmeztetett, hogy még bármi megtörténhet, és az élmenők közül még bárki behúzhatja a világbajnoki címet a hátralévő versenyeken.
Bár Hamilton és Mark Webber elhúzott a többiektől, akik nulláztak a Belga Nagydíjon, az új pontrendszernek köszönhetően – ahogy azt eddig is láthattuk – egyik pillanatról a másikra megváltozhat minden, és borulhat a jelenlegi sorrend. 
​
*A McLaren csapatfőnöke, Martin Whitmarsh éppen ezért óvatosságra intett, és hangsúlyozta, hogy minden egyes futam nagyon fontos lesz a hátralévő időszakban, továbbá nem szabad leállniuk a fejlesztéssel, hiszen ellenfeleik sem tétlenkednek.

„Sikerült visszatérnünk” – mondta a szakember a hétvégi győzelem után. „Tudtuk, hogy úgy kell a helyszínre érkeznünk, hogy meg kell próbálnunk harcba szállni a győzelemért. Ezt sikerült is elérnünk. Most pedig Monzába vesszük az irányt, ahol majd meglátjuk, mire leszünk képesek.”

„A bajnokság nagyon szoros, így teljesen mindegy, hogy éppen hol vagyunk, minden egyes verseny ugyanolyan fontos. Nagyon kiélezett a küzdelem, és folyamatosan változik a sorrend.”
Bár sokak szerint a McLaren szintén ütőképes lesz a jövő hétvégén megrendezésre kerülő Olasz Nagydíjon, Whitmarsh tisztában van azzal, hogy keményen kell fejleszteniük.
A wokingi gárda egy javítócsomaggal készül a szingapúri futamra, hogy az alacsonyabb leszorítóerőt megkövetelő pályákon is eredményes tudjon lenni, ahol eddig az RB6 nem nagyon talált legyőzőre.

„Minden verseny nagyon fontos, és mindent el kell követnünk azért, hogy folyamatosan javítsunk az autón, nem szabad hibáznunk, és jól kell teljesítenünk. Biztos vagyok abban, hogy a Red Bull Racing sem fog tétlenkedni, és egy nagyon kemény végjáték elé nézünk” – magyarázta. 
„Az emberek azt mondják, hogy nagyon erősek leszünk Monzában, bár azt nem tudom, hogy ezt mire alapozzák. Célunk az, hogy a lehető legerősebbek legyünk, azonban nem tudom, hogy a többiek mitől ilyen magabiztosak. Talán nekik több információjuk van, mint nekem.”


​*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Szeptember 25)

*2010 - Szingapúri Nagydíj*​


*Szeptember 24. - péntek*​ 
*12:00 - 13:30 - 1. szabadedzés*
*15:30 - 17:00 - 2. szabadedzés*​ 
*Szeptember 25. - szombat*​ 
*13:00 - 14:00 - 3. szabadedzés*
*16:00 - 17:00 - Időmérő edzés*​ 
*Szeptember 26. - vasárnap*
*14:00 - 16:00 - Futam *​

*Formula-1: Schumacher már az elején rájött, hogy hibázott – Briatore*​ 
*Flavio Briatore szerint Michael Schumacher már az első februári teszteken rájött, hogy hibát követett el a Formula–1-be való visszaérésével.*
*<!-- .cikkhead -->*
„Továbbra is tartom, amit korábban mondtam – utalt rá Briatore, hogy ő már a szezon elején megmondta: Schumachernek nem kellett volna visszatérnie. – Azt hiszem, amikor aláírta a szerződését, tényleg komolyan hitt benne, hogy jó döntést hozott, de abban is biztos vagyok, hogy már az első komoly teszt után belátta, hibázott. Akkor ugyanis ráébredt, milyen gyorsak is a mai fiatalok. Negyvenegy évesen egyszerűen nem lehet felvenni a versenyt Rosberggel és a többi sráccal."​ 
Michael Schumacher hétszer nyert világbajnokságot, első két címét 1994-ben és 1995-ben a Benettonnal nyerte, amelynek akkor Briatore volt a főnöke.​ 

*F1: rajtbüntetés már az első edzés után*​ 

*Nico Hülkenberg autójában ki kellett cserélni a váltót, a német öt rajthelyes büntetést kapott.*​ 
Nem kezdődött valami jól Nicolas Hülkenberg számára a szingapúri hétvége, a Williams-Cosworth német versenyzőjének autójában ki kellett cserélni a sebességváltót.​ 
A meghibásodott alkatrész cseréje miatt 5 helyes rajtbüntetést kapott Hülkenberg.​ 


*Nevetséges! Az F1 bajnoka kinevetteti magát ajánlatával*​ 

*A legfrissebb hírek szerint 1997 Forma-1-es világbajnoka, Jacques Villeneuve mindössze 30 millió eurót ajánlott a Toro Rosso csapatáért.*​ 
Jacques Villeneuve nagyon közel került ahhoz, hogy egy már meglévő F1-es csapatot vásároljon fel az olasz Durangóval közösen. Akkor úgy tűnt, hogy ez az alakulat a HRT lehet, a spanyol istállót azonban Zoran Stefanovic tudhatja majd magáénak, aki a világbajnok versenyzőhöz hasonlóan idén is megpróbálkozott saját csapatot indítani a Formula-1-ben.​ 
A Toro Rosso állítólag eladó, amit a Red Bull 2005-ben körülbelül 35 millió dollárért vásárolt meg a Minarditól. Villeneuve a hírek szerint 30 millió eurót ajánlott az olasz csapatért. Míg 20 milliót azonnal a szerződés aláírásakor átutal Dietrich Mateschitz számlájára, addig a fennmaradó 10 millió euró 2011-ben kerül rendezésre. Az eladás egyik feltétele az, hogy a csapat megtartaná a faenzai gyárát, mely a legújabb technológiával van felszerelve, és ahol nem mellesleg a jövő évi autót is építik. Szakértők szerint a Toro Rosso legalább 80 millió eurót ér, vagyis valószínűtlen, hogy a kanadai ajánlata lesz a befutó.​ 

*Vettel robbantott, Alonso lerobbant Szingapúrban*​ 

*A Forma-1-es Szingapúri Nagydíj második pénteki szabadedzésén Sebastian Vettel volt a leggyorsabb, Fernando Alonso alatt megállt a Ferrari.*​ 
A Red Bull német pilótája a szingapúri szabadedzés kétharmadánál szenzációs időt ért el, Vettel 1.46:660-os idővel állt élre. Ugyan csapattársa igyekezett beérni a németet, ám még a második helyen záró Mark Webber is jócskán elmaradt a legjobb időtől.​ 
Az edzésen Fernando Alonso kicsúszott a pályáról, aztán vissza tudott gurulni az aszfaltra, ám nem sokkal később Ferrarija leállt, a spanyol pedig gyalogolni volt kénytelen.​ 


*Szingapúri Nagydíj, második szabadedzés:*​ 
1. Vettel Red Bull-Renault 1:46.660 29
2. Webber Red Bull-Renault 1:47.287 + 0.627 27
3. Button McLaren-Mercedes 1:47.690 + 1.030 28
4. Alonso Ferrari 1:47.718 + 1.058 20
5. Hamilton McLaren-Mercedes 1:47.818 + 1.158 28
6. Barrichello Williams-Cosworth 1:48.302 + 1.642 31
7. Massa Ferrari 1:48.341 + 1.681 28
8. Rosberg Mercedes 1:48.679 + 2.019 26
9. Kubica Renault 1:48.855 + 2.195 15
10. Schumacher Mercedes 1:48.889 + 2.229 31
11. Hulkenberg Williams-Cosworth 1:49.153 + 2.493 32
12. Kobayashi Sauber-Ferrari 1:49.438 + 2.778 30
13. Heidfeld Sauber-Ferrari 1:49.558 + 2.898 26
14. Petrov Renault 1:49.608 + 2.948 30
15. Liuzzi Force India-Mercedes 1:49.896 + 3.236 28
16. Sutil Force India-Mercedes 1:49.984 + 3.324 11
17. Alguersuari Toro Rosso-Ferrari 1:50.191 + 3.531 31
18. Buemi Toro Rosso-Ferrari 1:50.896 + 4.236 35
19. Kovalainen Lotus-Cosworth 1:51.878 + 5.218 30
20. Glock Virgin-Cosworth 1:52.150 + 5.490 22
21. di Grassi Virgin-Cosworth 1:53.431 + 6.771 25
22. Trulli Lotus-Cosworth 1:53.526 + 6.866 27
23. Senna HRT-Cosworth 1:54.725 + 8.065 27
24. Klien HRT-Cosworth 1:55.542 + 8.882 25​ 

*Hamilton és Alonso egy csapatban? Miért ne!?*​ 


<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 8px">

​</TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>*Mika Häkkinen szerint Fernando Alonsónak van még esélye megnyerni a 2010-es világbajnokságot.*



</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px">

​</TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link12>"Mindig van lehetőség a hátrány lefaragására. A Forma-1-ben olykor egészen fura dolgok történnek. 2005-ben az indianapolisi versenyen például csak hat autó állt rajthoz. Bármi megtörténhet. Fernandónak hinnie kell benne, hogy sikerülni fog. Most csakis erre kell összpontosítania." árulta el a kétszeres világbajnok.



Mika azt is elárulta, hogy Hamilton és Alonso is a kedvenc versenyzői között van. És egyáltalán nem volt hiba a McLaren részéről, hogy 2007-ben egy csapatban versenyeztette a spanyol-brit párost.​


"Alonso egyszerűen rájött, hogy nem tud Hamiltonnal egy csapatban versenyezni, mivel nem úgy jöttek össze a dolgok, ahogy szerette volna. De ez nem azt jelenti, hogy a szerződtetése rossz döntés volt, Lewisé pedig pláne nem. Korábban Senna és Prost is a McLarennél versenyzett, de persze az akkoriban teljesen más szituáció volt."​



*VB ÁLLÁSA*​


<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=168><TBODY><TR height=14><TD height=14 width=28>1.</TD><TD width=76>Webber

​</TD><TD width=64 align=right>187

​</TD></TR><TR height=14><TD height=14>2.</TD><TD>Hamilton

​</TD><TD align=right>182

​</TD></TR><TR height=14><TD height=14>3.</TD><TD>Alonso

​</TD><TD align=right>166

​</TD></TR><TR height=14><TD height=14>4.</TD><TD>Button

​</TD><TD align=right x:num="14.5">165

​</TD></TR><TR height=14><TD height=14>5.</TD><TD>Vettel

​</TD><TD align=right>163

​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=168><TBODY><TR height=14><TD height=14 width=28>1.</TD><TD width=76>Red Bull

​</TD><TD width=64 align=right>350

​</TD></TR><TR height=14><TD height=14>2.</TD><TD>McLaren

​</TD><TD align=right x:num="27.5">347

​</TD></TR><TR height=14><TD height=14>3.</TD><TD>Ferrari

​</TD><TD align=right x:num="26.5">290

​</TD></TR><TR height=14><TD height=14>4.</TD><TD>Mercedes

​</TD><TD align=right>158

​</TD></TR><TR height=14><TD height=14>5.</TD><TD>Renault

​</TD><TD align=right>127

​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​









*Nap képe: brutális lett a szingapúri pálya*
<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>A kerékvetők mindig is komoly fejtörést okoztak a pilótáknak a szingapúri utcai pályán.​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px">​</TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link12>*Ti mit írnátok képalának?*

 

​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## astra78 (2010 Október 2)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!
Egyik kedvencem a F1. Hajrá Alonso. De hajrá bárki, csak ne Hamilton.


----------



## tomi46 (2010 Október 2)

Sziasztok ! Én is imádom az F1-et.


----------



## tomi46 (2010 Október 2)

Hamilton pedig ne legyen újra világbajnok !


----------



## tomi46 (2010 Október 2)

Szóval hajrá F1!!!


----------



## tomi46 (2010 Október 2)

Jővő héten futam lesz !!!


----------



## Norbie (2010 Október 6)

Ez az egyik kedvenc sportom.

Mert nagyon szeretem.

Minden versenyt megnézek.

Időmérővel, versennyel együtt

Minden hírt elolvasok ezzel kapcsolatban.

Mármint az f1-gyel kapcsolatban.

A kedvencem Michael Schumacher.

Azért, mert egy remek pilóta.

Remélem, hogy az idei botladozása csak a 3 év szünetnek köszönhető.

És jövőre már egy felkészült, sikerre éhes, villámgyors Sumit láthatunk.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 7)

*F1 Japán Nagydíj: még mindig öten állnak harcban a vb-címért*
2010. 10. 07. 04.12


<RIGHT> 
*



*


*Vasárnap a szuzukai pályán rendezik meg a Forma-1-es autós gyorsasági világbajnokság Japán Nagydíját, s a sportág 60 éves történetében soha nem volt példa arra, hogy négy futammal a zárás előtt még öt pilótának legyen reális esélye a végső sikerre.*

Az új pontozási rendszernek (is) köszönhetően - a győzelemért 25 pont jár - akár egy viadal alatt megfordulhat az élbolyban kialakult jelenlegi sorrend. Az ausztrál Mark Webber vezeti a pontversenyt (202), ám a Red Bull versenyzőjétől mindössze tizenegy ponttal marad el a spanyol Fernando Alonso (Ferrari), hússzal a két évvel ezelőtt bajnok brit Lewis Hamilton (McLaren), a német Sebastian Vettelnek (Red Bull) 21 pont hiányzik az elsőséghez és a szintén brit Jenson Button pontosan 25-tel marad el a "listavezetőtől". Extrém esetben még a brazil Felipe Massa (Ferrari), a német Nico Rosberg (Mercedes) és a lengyel Robert Kubica (Renault) is feljuthat a csúcsra. Igaz, ehhez az kellene, hogy utóbbi három közül az egyik minden hátralévő futamot megnyerjen, az első öt pedig rendre pont nélkül zárjon.
 A Renault-val kétszeres világbajnok Alonso svájci rezidenciáján pihente ki legutóbbi, Szingapúrban aratott győzelme fáradalmait.
 "Egy kissé megpróbáltam feltöltődni, mert nagyon sok energiát emésztett fel az éjszakai száguldozás - mondta. - Boldog vagyok, hogy ilyen közel került az áhított első hely, de hiába van hátra csak négy verseny, messze még a vége. Nem félek semmitől, mert a Ferrarim pokoli erős és gyors. Ha ötünk közül bárki hibázik, annak már nagyon nehéz lesz visszakapaszkodnia. Most az a fontos, hogy az első három között legyek, aztán az idényzáró viadalon, Abu-Dzabiban jöhet a végső visszaszámlálás. Amikor azt kérdezik tőlem, melyik győzelmemre emlékszem szívesebben, a monzaira, vagy a szingapúrira, a válaszom egyszerű: minden siker édes, de annál nincs felemelőbb, mint Olaszországban Ferrarival nyerni."

 Alonso végső sikerére nagy pénzt tenne Niki Lauda: a háromszoros F1-es világbajnok szerint az ibériai pilóta messze kiemelkedik a társai közül:
 "Intelligenciában, gyorsaságban, a rizikós helyzetekre adott megfelelő és gyors válaszaiban és még egy sor fontos tulajdonságában megelőzi riválisait - mondta a 61 esztendős osztrák ex-világbajnok. - Nem véletlenül volt kétszer is vb-győztes. Webbernek csak akkor lehet esélye, ha a Red Bull egyértelmű fölényre tesz szert a Ferrarival szemben. Ez pedig emberpróbáló feladat."​<CENTER class=focim></CENTER>

​
*F1: adatok, háttérinformációk suzukai futam előtt*
2010. 10. 07. 05.16


<RIGHT> 






*A vasárnap esedékes Forma-1-es Japán Nagydíj alatt 53 kört tesznek meg az 5,807 km-es pályán a pilóták, ami összességében 307,471 km-t jelent.*


A Suzuka International Racing Course-on kiépített pálya az egyetlen a Forma–1-ben, melynek nyolcas alakja van, vagyis felüljárón visz át a pilóták útja. A Nagoja közelében található létesítmény aszfaltcsíkja hallatlanul kemény próba elé állítja a pilótákat, szinte az összes kanyartípus - összesen 17 - megtalálható, akad rajta közepesen gyors, nagyon gyors kanyar, hajtűkanyar és sikán (lassú S-kanyar). A pályacsúcsot öt esztendeje állította fel a finn Kimi Ra:ikkönen, aki - időlegesen - távozott a száguldó cirkuszból és a ralisok között indul.

* A legutóbbi, Szingapúri Nagydíj végeredménye:*
1. Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari)
 2. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull)
3. Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull)
4. Jenson Button (brit, McLaren)
5. Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes)
6. Rubens Barrichello (brazil, Williams)
7. Robert Kubica (lengyel, Renault)
8. Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari)97
9. Adrian Sutil (német, Force India)
10. Nico Hülkenberg (német, Williams)
11. Vitalij Petrov (orosz, Renault)
12. Jaime Alguersuari (spanyol, Toro Rosso)
13. Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes)
14. Sébastien Buemi (svájci, Toro Rosso)
15. Lucas di Grassi (brazil, Virgin)
16. Heikki Kovalainen (finn, Lotus)
Leggyorsabb kör: Alonso 1
Első rajtkocka: Alonso

* A pontversenyek állása a 16. futam előtt:
pilóták:
* 1. Mark Webber 202 pont
 2. Fernando Alonso 191 
3. Lewis Hamilton 182 
4. Sebastian Vettel 181 
5. Jenson Button 177 
6. Felipe Massa 128 
7. Nico Rosberg 122 
8. Robert Kubica 114
9. Adrian Sutil 47
10. Michael Schumacher 46 
11. Rubens Barrichello 39 
12. Kobajashi Kamui (japán, Sauber) 21
13. Vitalij Petrov 19 
13. Nico Hülkenberg 17
15. Vitantonio Liuzzi (olasz, Force India) 13 
16. Sébastien Buemi 7 
17. Pedro de la Rosa (spanyol, Sauber) 6 
18. Jaime Alguersuari 3

*csapatok:
*1. Red Bull 383 
2. McLaren 359 
3. Ferrari 319 
4. Mercedes 168  
5. Renault 133
6. Force India 60
7. Williams 56
8. Sauber 27 
9. Toro Rosso 10​<CENTER></CENTER>



*F1: Räikkonen végleg kiszáll?*
2010. 10. 06. 20.10 


<RIGHT> 






*Kimi Räikkönen határozottan cáfolta, hogy jövőre a Forma-1-es Renault-istállóhoz szerződik, s könnyen elképzelhető, hogy a 2007-ben a Ferrarival világbajnok pilóta végleg kiszáll az autósport elitkategóriájából.*


 "Soha egyetlen pillanatig sem terveztem, hogy Renault-t fogok vezetni" - nyilatkozta a Jégembernek becézett finn versenyző a Turun Sanomat című helyi napilap szerdai számában. "Azt is garantálhatom, hogy jövőre sem teszem ezt."

Räikkönen elismerte, hogy az ügynökei "néhány hete" találkoztak a francia csapat sportigazgatójával, Eric Boullier-vel, "de ez minden."

A Renault-nál azért merült fel a finn esetleges szerződtetése, mert nincsenek megelégedve Vitalij Petrov teljesítményével. Az istálló másik pilótája, a lengyel Robert Kubica már 2012-ig szóló szerződést kapott, míg az oroszt "megfenyegették", ha a hátralévő négy futamon sem bizonyít, útilaput kötnek a talpára.

A finnországi lapok szerint kétséges Räikkönen visszatérése az F1-be: a Renault az egyetlen "nagy" csapat, amelynél még van kiadó hely, s ha végleg nemet mond, azt jelentheti, hogy örökre leszámol a száguldó cirkusszal, amelyet a 2008-as idény végén hagyott ott - egy évre.​<CENTER></CENTER>




​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 9)

*<TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%" class="other_news strip"><TBODY><TR><TD class=other_news_title>Japán Nagydíj: Így áll a víz a pályán *
​</TD><TD class=other_news_date>2010-10-09 02:35 </B>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 2px" colSpan=2></B>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 5px; PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" class=other_news_bottom colSpan=2><TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%" class=strip align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>*



A suzukai aszfaltcsíkon továbbra is áll a víz, és a következő órákban újabb nagy esőzések várhatóak.**

A mezőnyre kemény szombati nap vár.​*
</B>
​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></B>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></B>​



*Japán Nagydíj: Időmérő - 07:00 (ÉLŐ-KÉP) *

*<TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%" class="other_news strip"><TBODY><TR><TD class=other_news_title>Röviden: Újabb 30 percet csúszik az időmérő edzés Japánban </TD><TD class=other_news_date>2010-10-09 07:20 </TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 2px" colSpan=2></TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 5px; PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" class=other_news_bottom colSpan=2><TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%" class=strip><TBODY><TR><TD>



A szövetség továbbra sem találta biztonságosnak a pályát, ezért újabb 30 perccel elcsúsztatta az időmérő edzést. 

*

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></B>





*Formula-1: az eső az úr Szuzukában, elmaradhat a mai időmérő edzés*

*A formula–1-es Japán Nagydíj harmadik szabadedzésén csak ketten tudtak mért időt autózni a szakadó esőben, és könnyen lehet, hogy az időjárás miatt elmarad a mai időmérő edzés, amit így holnap délelőtt rendezhetnek meg.*



*A mai szabadedzésen csak a korán pályára hajtó spanyol Jaime Alguersuari (Toro Rosso) és a német Timo Glock (Virgin-Cosworth) tudott gyors kört autózni (előbbi 1:55.902-es, utóbbi 2:07.497-es kört ment).*

*A szakadó esőben a legtöbben csak egyetlen (nem mért) kört tettek meg. Az eső helyi idő szerint már péntek este óta szakad Szuzukában. A pályán rendkívül nagy és sok a vízátfolyás, ami miatt szinte lehetetlen úton tartani az autókat.*

*Az előrejelzések szerint a következő órákban egy nagyobb vihar vonul át Szuzuka felett, így a csapatvezetők többsége többsége azon a véleményen van, hogy el kellene halasztani vasárnapra a mai időmérő edzést, aminek magyar idő szerint hét órakor kellett volna kezdődnie. Végleges döntés még nincs, egyelőre fél órával eltolták a kezdés időpontját.*

*Szuzukában legutóbb 2004-ben kellett vasárnap délelőttre áttenni az időmérő edzést egy tájfun miatt.*





*F1: Webber összeomlik a nyomás alatt!*


*Jenson Button, a McLaren pilótája úgy véli, Mark Webber számára még új a szituáció, hogy ő vezeti a világbajnokságot, de a nyomás előbb-utóbb eléri őt is.*​ 
A Red Bull színeiben versenyző Webber korábban még soha nem fordult úgy a hajrára, hogy a világbajnoki cím komoly esélyese lett volna. Most azonban, négy versennyel a vége előtt, ő áll a pontverseny élén, így aztán jelenleg őt kell a legnagyobb esélyesnek tekintenünk. Márpedig, a világbajnoki címvédő Jenson Button szerint, ez komoly nyomással jár.
- Ha úgy érzed, nyomás alatt vagy, hajlamos vagy hibázni - bölcselkedett a brit pilóta. - Lewis, Fernando és én már nyertünk világbajnoki címet, tudjuk, milyen az, így talán rajtunk kevesebb a nyomás. Nem tudom, de az biztos, hogy én nyugodtabbnak érzem magam, mint tavaly. Mark keményen dolgozott azért, hogy ő álljon az élen, de az egy nagyon stresszes pozíció. Nagyon tehetséges pilóta, de ebben a helyzetben még nem volt korábban... 
Button hozzátette, a következő versenyeken kiderül, Webber hogyan birkózik meg ezzel - no és azzal, hogy van egy rendkívül gyors csapattársa, Sebastian Vettel személyében, aki szintén mindent megtesz érte, hogy minél több pontot szerezzen, hiszen nem adta még fel a világbajnoki cím reményét.​ 




*Mi történik, ha elmarad az időmérő edzés?*

2010. október 9. 6:30 <!-- /#content-header -->
<!-- google_ad_section_start -->




A helyi radarállomások szerint az eső intenzitása csak erősödni fog az időmérő edzésig, ami azt is jelenti, hogy a pálya állapota minden bizonnyal nem lesz elég kielégítő ahhoz, hogy megrendezésre kerülhessen a kvalifikáció. De mi van ilyenkor?A szakadó eső szinte teljesen elmosta a szombat reggeli szabadedzést, ahol mindössze két versenyző teljesített mért kört, a többiek inkább visszatértek bemelegítő köreiket követően, mert borzalmasnak találták az állapotokat.​ 
A csapatvezetők egyhangúan azon a véleményen vannak, hogy amennyiben nem javulnak a körülmények – és az előrejelzések szerint nem fognak –, akkor nem szabad megrendezni az időmérőt Suzukában, ugyanis azzal a versenyzők testi épségét veszélyeztetnék. 
„Nem hisszük, hogy az időmérő elkezdődik, ha ilyenek maradnak a körülmények, mert semmi értelme nem lenne a körözésnek” – mondta a Mercedes GP csapatfőnöke, Ross Brawn a <CITE>BBC</CITE>-nek. 
Az FIA versenyigazgatója, Charlie Whiting egyelőre nem foglal állást, de nem zárta ki az időmérő elhalasztásának lehetőségét sem, hiszen ő is tisztában van azzal, hogy álló vízben képtelenség pályára küldeni a versenyzőket. 
Az időmérő elhalasztása, illetve eltörlése utáni procedúrára vonatkozóan nincsen hivatalos, egységes szabály. 
Jelenleg két lehetőség áll fenn: 
Mivel szombaton egész nap programok vannak a pályán, persze ha azokat sem törlik, és az időmérőnek egy órával sötétedés (17:30) előtt kezdetét kell vennie, vasárnap délelőtt kerülhet megrendezésre a kvalifikáció, amire van idő, hiszen helyi idő szerint csak három órakor veszi kezdetét a verseny. 
Amennyiben vasárnap reggel sem tudják megtartani az időmérőt, akkor a világbajnokság aktuális sorrendje határozza meg a rajtrácsot, azaz Mark Webberé a pole pozíció, aki mellől Fernando Alonso indulhat, és így tovább. 
A Red Bull csapatfőnöke, Christian Horner azonban bízik abban, hogy vasárnap délelőtt minden gond nélkül lebonyolíthatják az időmérőt. 
„Úgy gondolom, hogy ez lenne a legsportszerűbb dolog” – mondta. „Azt hiszem, hogy ez történt 2004-ben is, és ez lenne a legésszerűbb. Rengeteg időnk van vasárnap reggel, azaz abszolút belefér egy időmérő.”
„A verseny csak délután háromkor kezdődik, így sokkal ésszerűbb lenne vasárnap reggel, mintsem ma délután, a veszélyes pályára kiküldeni a versenyzőket.”​ 







<TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%" class="other_news strip"><TBODY><TR><TD class=other_news_title>*Domenicali tagadja, hogy Massa 2011-ben már nem a Ferrari pilótája lesz*

*A Scuderia Ferrari csapatfőnöke kategorikusan kijelentette, hogy 2011-ben is Fernando Alonso-Felipe Massa párossal fognak versenyezni.*​ 
A brazil pilóta helye biztos az olaszoknál.​ 
*Rengeteg pletyka megjelent Felipe Massa távozásáról az utóbbi hetekben, noha 2012 év végéig szerződéssel rendelkezik. *​ 
*Massa helyére a Renault lengyel pilótáját, Robert Kubicát mondják. A brazil nem foglalkozik a pletykákkal, addig Domenicali nem sokkal ezelőtt Japánban elmondta, nem igazak azok a hírek, miszerint Felipe jövőre csapatot váltana a Forma-1-ben. *​ 
​

*<TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%" class="other_news strip"><TBODY><TR><TD class=other_news_title>Massa: Nem vagyok harcban a bajnoki címért, de keményen nyomom majd​*
​</TD><TD class=other_news_date></TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 2px" colSpan=2></TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 5px; PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" class=other_news_bottom colSpan=2><TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%" class=strip><TBODY><TR><TD>*



Felipe Massa, a brazil versenyző Szingapúr után ismét elismerte, hogy nincs harcban a bajnoki címért, de ettől független nagyon keményen fogja nyomni.*</B>*

Felipe a számára újabb sikertelen szezon ellenére határozott, és elmondása szerint motivált.​ 

Formula-1 2010 ​
​*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></B>
​ 


*<TABLE class="rank_table strip"><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(212,212,212); PADDING-LEFT: 12px; PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; FONT-SIZE: 14px; PADDING-TOP: 5px" class=rank_content>Pilóták</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" class=rank_content><TABLE style="MARGIN: 5px 0px; WIDTH: 100%" class="list_table strip"><TBODY><TR><TD class=list_number>1.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Mark Webber </TD><TD class=list_score>202 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>2.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Fernando Alonso</TD><TD class=list_score>191 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>3.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Lewis Hamilton </TD><TD class=list_score>182 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>4.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Sebastian Vettel</TD><TD class=list_score>181 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>5.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Jenson Button</TD><TD class=list_score>177 pont *
​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></B>​


*<TABLE class="rank_table strip"><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(212,212,212); PADDING-LEFT: 12px; PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; FONT-SIZE: 14px; PADDING-TOP: 5px" class=rank_content>Csapatok</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" class=rank_content><TABLE style="MARGIN: 5px 0px; WIDTH: 100%" class="list_table strip"><TBODY><TR><TD class=list_number>1.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Red Bull Racing</TD><TD class=list_score>383 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>2.</TD><TD class=list_name>

McLaren </TD><TD class=list_score>359 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>3.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Ferrari</TD><TD class=list_score>319 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>4.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Mercedes</TD><TD class=list_score>168 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>5.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Renault</TD><TD class=list_score>133 pont</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​*
​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></B>
​ 

​</TD><TD class=other_news_date></TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 2px" colSpan=2></TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 5px; PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" class=other_news_bottom colSpan=2><TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%" class=strip><TBODY><TR><TD>*

​*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 9)

FORMULA–1 
A sok eső miatt nem volt biztonságos szombaton az autóvezetés a Japán Nagydíjon​*Vasárnapra halasztották a szuzukai időmérő edzést*

*A versenyigazgatóság döntése értelmében helyi idő szerint vasárnap délelőtt tíz órára (magyar idő szerint hajnali háromra) halasztották a Japán Nagydíj időmérő edzését, amelyet szombaton az intenzív esőzés miatt nem, lehetett megtartani. *​<!-- .cikkhead --><TABLE class=cikkkeptable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​Már a harmadik szabadedzésre is autózásra lehetetlen körülmények között került sor, a versenyzők többsége egyetlen próbakör után úgy döntött, nincs értelme folytatni a száguldást, mert túl veszélyes az érzékeny Formula–1-es autókkal a vizes pályán maradni. Csak Jaime Alguersuari és Timo Glock futott mért kört.

A péntek délután óta tartó esőzés délutánra még intenzívebbé vált, ezért el is halasztották a kezdést fél órával. Miközben a boxutcában játékhajókat úsztattak a csapatok a vízzel telített aszfalton, a biztonsági autó Bernd Mayländer sofőrrel és Alexander Wurzcal, a sportfelügyelő testület pilótákat képviselő tagjával a pályára hajtott. Az utcai Mercedes is megcsúszott a vízátfolyásokon, ezért még tovább halasztották a kezdést.
A helyzet a pálya első szakaszán, a 2-es és az 5-ös kanyar között volt a legrosszabb, ott valóban állt a víz a pályán. Miközben a versenyzők az összes tévétársaságnak elmondták, hogy semmi értelme a várakozásnak (néhányan twitteren kértek bocsánatot az európoában korán felkelő szurkolóiktól, mások meg pókerezéssel ütötték el az idejüket), a versenyigazgatóság tartotta magát az előírt procedúrához, és félóránként kiküldte a pályára a safety cart, mire magyar idő szerint negyed kilenckor bejelentették, hogy az időmérőre másnap délelőtt tíz órakor kerül sor.
Az előrejelzések szerint addigra jelentősen csökkenni fog a csapadék intenzitása, sőt, mivel vasárnapra már napsütést jósolnak, talán fel is szárad a pálya. Ha így lesz, a versenyhétvége favoritjának számító Red Bull-istálló fellélegezhet, hiszen megszabadul a legfőbb bizonytalansági tényezőtől, és könnyebben érvényesítheti a papírformát.
Legutóbb 2004-ben, szintén Szuzukában fordult elő, hogy vasárnapra kellett halasztani az időmérőt, és az a megoldás annyira megtetszett Bernie Ecclestone-nak, hogy állandósította a hivatalos edzés vasárnap délelőtti időpontját. Aztán a versenyek rendezőinek és a sajtó nyomására néhány futamon belül visszakerült az edzés az eredeti időpontjába. ​*F1: holnap rendezik az időmérő edzést Szuzukában - hivatalos *

*A Formula–1-es Japán Nagydíj szervezői bejelentették, a szakadó eső miatt elmarad a mai időmérő edzés.*​<!-- .cikkhead -->*A tréninget holnap délelőtt, a futamot megelőzően, magyar idő szerint hajnali három órakor rendezik meg.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 10)

*2010 - Japán Nagydíj*

*Október 10. - vasárnap*

*3:00 - 4:00 - Időmérő edzés*

*8:00 - 10:00 - Futam *



*Vettelé a pole pozíció a Japán Nagydíjon*

Ahogy arra számítani is lehetett, a Red Bull dominált a vasárnapra halasztott időmérőn, ahol immáron száraz pálya fogadta a mezőnyt. *Az első pozícióban Sebastian Vettel végzett csapattársa, Mark Webber előtt.*
A német pilóta mindhárom etapot megnyerte, és végül 78 ezreddel bizonyult gyorsabbnak a bajnokságot vezető Webbernél, mellyel megszerezte idei nyolcadik rajtelsőségét.


*Hamilton újabb büntetésre számíthat*

*A Williams-Cosworth bepanaszolta a versenyigazgatónál 2008 világbajnokát, aki elmondásuk szerint feltartotta a fiatal német versenyzőjüket.*

Könnyen lehet, hogy Lewis a sebességváltó cseréje miatt kapott 5 helyes büntetés után újabb szankcióra számíthat.

*Nicolas Hülkenberg csak a 9. helyen zárta az időmérőt. Hamilton az első gyors körében (Q3) túlságosan is lemaradt, hogy szabad utat biztosítson magának, ám ezzel feltartotta a mögötte haladó Hülkenberg-et.*

*„Semmi nem indokolta ezt. Nem értem, hogy miért hagyott ekkora különbséget, mert amennyire én láttam, nem volt előtte autó. Időt vesztettem ezzel, és már beszéltünk Charlie Whiting-gal.” – mondta bosszúsan Nicolas Hülkenberg, aki hozzátette a második körében még nagyobb büntetés érte azzal, hogy túlságosan is közel került Lewis-hoz.*

*Friss hir*

*2010.10.10 05:30 Röviden: Hamilton nem kap büntetést*

*A stewardok úgy döntöttek, hogy nem büntetik meg a McLaren-Mercedes versenyzőjét az időmérő edzést követően.*

*A Williams német versenyzőjének szomorkodnia kell, Nicolas Hülkenberg marad a 9. helyen.*


*Kobayashi: Hibáztam elnézést kérek érte *

*A BMW-Sauber japán versenyzője Szingapúr után ismét fontos hibát vétett, ami ezúttal a Q3-as szereplésébe került. *

*Kamui most már csak a versenyre koncentrál. *

*Kamui Kobayashi*

*Amíg az utolsó kanyarhoz nem értem, minden rendben volt, és a köridőm elegendő lehetett volna a Q3-ra. Hibáztam, és elnézést is kérek ezért. Az autóm jó volt, és az egyensúly, valamint a beállítás is jó volt, bár nem sok kört tettem meg a pályán.*

*Minden egyes kört nagyon élveztem, és remek a hazai közönségem előtt autózni. *

*Ami a gumiabroncs stratégiát illeti, nehéz, mert a pálya tapadási szintje most folyamatosan változik. A heves esőzések után a szint csökkent ma a pályán. *

*Meglátjuk, hogy mit tehetünk, és természetesen számomra és a csapat számára is remek lenne pontot szerezni. *

*Heidfeld: Schumacher, Schumacher *

*Nick Heidfeld, a Sauber német versenyzője kissé csalódott, mivel a Q3-tól a hétszeres világbajnok honfitársa ütötte ki.*

*Nick ezzel együtt elégedett a teljesítményével. *

*Nick Heidfeld*

*Összességében elégedett vagyok a teljesítményemmel, de egy kicsit csalódott vagyok amiatt, hogy minimális különbséggel, de végül lemaradtam a Q3-ról. Nagyon bíztam benne, hogy sikerül, és a sebességem is megvolt hozzá. *

*Azt mondják, hogy jobb egy 11. hely, mint egy 10. a rajtnál. Ez volt az elmúlt évben is, több esetben, mint most. Itt szabadon játszhatsz az üzemanyaggal. Most azonban jobb lett volna a 10. hely. *

*Egyre kényelmesebben érzem magam az autóban, de még mindig tanulom. Sok mindent jobban meg kell ismernem. De valóban, Szingapúrhoz képest tettem egy lépést előre, és boldog vagyok ezzel. *

*A versenyen pontokat szeretnék gyűjteni, és ezért mindent meg is fogok tenni. Kemény lesz, de majd meglátjuk. A versenyen mutatott sebességünk valamivel jobb, mint az időmérőn. Ez bizakodásra ad okot. *


*Így fest a Japán GP rajtrácsa a büntetés után*

*Suzukában megrendezésre kerülő futam rajtrácsának első sorából Sebastian Vettel és Mark Webber rajtolhat.*

Ezentúl a pilóták rajtfelállását szemléletesebb módon mutatjuk: az egyes rajtsorokban nem csak a pilóták arcképe, hanem versenyautóik is megtalálhatók lesznek. A japán verseny első rajtsorából Vettel és Webber vághat neki az 53 körös megmérettetésnek. 

*Hamiltont váltócsere miatt a harmadik helyről a nyolcadikra sorolták.*

*A Japán GP rajtsorrendje*

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 454px; HEIGHT: 1199px" class=thin><TBODY><TR><TD>*Első sor*</TD><TD>1. Sebastian Vettel 
Red Bull-Renault​</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>2. Mark Webber 
Red Bull-Renault​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Második sor*
​</TD><TD>3. Robert Kubica 
Renault​</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>4. Fernando Alonso 
Ferrari​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Harmadik sor*
​</TD><TD>5. Jenson Button 
McLaren-Mercedes​</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>6. Nico Rosberg 
Mercedes​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Negyedik sor*
​</TD><TD>7. Rubens Barrichello 
Williams-Cosworth​</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>8. Lewis Hamilton*
McLaren-Mercedes​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ötödik sor*</TD><TD>9. Nico Hülkenberg 
Williams-Cosworth​</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>10. Michael Schumacher 
Mercedes​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Hatodik sor*</TD><TD>11. Nick Heidfeld 
Sauber-Ferrari​</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>12. Felipe Massa 
Ferrari​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Hetedik sor*
​</TD><TD>13. Vitaly Petrov 
Renault​</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>14. Kamui Kobayashi 
Sauber-Ferrari​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Nyolcadik sor*
​</TD><TD>15. Adrian Sutil 
Force India-Mercedes​</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>16. Jaime Alguersuari 
Toro Rosso-Ferrari​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Kilencedik sor*
​</TD><TD>17. Vitantonio Liuzzi 
Force India-Mercedes​</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>18. Sebastien Buemi 
Toro Rosso-Ferrari​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Tizedik sor*</TD><TD>19. Jarno Trulli 
Lotus-Cosworth​</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>20. Heikki Kovalainen 
Lotus-Cosworth​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Tizenegyedik sor*
​</TD><TD>21. Lucas di Grassi 
Virgin-Cosworth​</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>22. Timo Glock 
Virgin-Cosworth​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Tizenkettedik sor*
​</TD><TD>23. Bruno Senna 
HRT-Cosworth​</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>24. Sakon Yamamoto 
HRT-Cosworth​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


*Vitaly Petrov Japánban (Videó) *

A következő videóban a Renault F1 Team orosz versenyzőjének gépészkedését nézhetjük meg a suzuka-i aszfaltcsíkon.

<EMBED height=385 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=640 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/Un2aU_zof7Q?fs=1&hl=hu_HU allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"> 


*Japán GP: Ez a hajó nyerte az időmérőt*​</EMBED>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 10)

*Legfrisebb!*

*Japán Nagydij!*

*1. Vettel*

*2. Webber*

*3. Alonso*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 10)

*Vettel nyert Szuzukában, Webber továbbra is az élen*

*A két Red Bull megállíthatatlan volt a Japán Nagydíjon, és Sebastian Vettel vezetésével megszerezték idei harmadik kettős győzelmüket. A 2. helyen célba érő Mark Webber növelte előnyét az egyéni pontversenyben. A dobogó 3. fokára Fernando Alonso állhatott fel. Mögöttük a két McLaren élt célba.*


<TABLE style="MARGIN: 0px -3px 6px 6px" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=245 align=right><TBODY><TR><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=silverboxfej height=20> 


</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; PADDING-LEFT: 6px; PADDING-RIGHT: 6px; PADDING-TOP: 6px" class=boxkeret> 
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=silverboxfej height=20></TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; PADDING-LEFT: 6px; PADDING-RIGHT: 6px; PADDING-TOP: 6px" class=boxkeret> 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Vasárnapra kiderült az ég a szuzukai pálya felett, így ahogy magyar idő szerint hajnali 3 órakor az időmérő edzést, úgy reggel 8-kor a futamot is száraz pályán, napsütésben kezdhették meg a versenyzők. 
Mivel az időmérő edzés vége és a verseny kezdete között mindössze négy óra állt a csapatok rendelkezésére, hogy felkészítsék az autókat, így az öt bajnokaspiránsnak a kvalifikáción ezúttal nemcsak a gyorsaságra kellett ügyelnie, de a biztonságra is, hiszen ha valamelyikük hajnalban összetörte volna az autóját, annak a versenyen való indulása is komoly veszélybe kerülhetett volna. 

Azonban az egyéni pontverseny első öt helyén álló pilóta mindegyike kiválóan vette az időmérőn az akadályt, mindannyian előkelő pozícióba kvalifikálták magukat a rajtrácsra (a legrosszabb helyzetből a váltócseréje miatt a 8. helyre hátrasorolt Lewis Hamilton várhatta a startot), ami izgalmas csatát ígért a versenyre, Red Bull-fölény ide vagy oda. 

Bár a kvalifikáción még mindenki épségben túljutott, a verseny rajtrácsra vezető körén már nem: Lucas di Grassi már a rajt előtt csúnyán összetörte a Virgint, így a Japán Nagydíj 23 versenyző részvételével kezdődött meg. 

​
<TABLE style="MARGIN-LEFT: 4px" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=100 align=right><TBODY><TR><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 3px; PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-TOP: 3px">_A rajtnál Petrov (jobbra) balesete borzolta a kedélyeket_</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
A rajt sem maradt áldozatok nélkül: Vitalij Petrov (Renault), Vitantonio Liuzzi (Force India), Nico Hülkenberg (Williams) és Felipe Massa (Ferrari) számára is pillanatok alatt véget ért a verseny. A pálya szélén maradó roncsok miatt egyből a pályára hajtott a biztonsági autó, így a mezőny átmenetileg Bernd Mayländer mögött folytathatta a körözést.

Az élmezőnyből mindenki épségben eljött a rajtból, ám a sorrend több helyütt is változott. Robert Kubica (Renault) átugrotta Mark Webbert (Red Bull Racing), Jenson Button (McLaren-Mercedes) az első kanyarba még Fernando Alonso (Ferrari) előtt fordult be, ám onnan a spanyol határozott manőverének köszönhetően már újra eredeti rajtpozíciójában, az 5. helyen fordult ki, a kétszeres világbajnok így maradt negyedik. Hamilton a 8.-ról a 6. helyre lopakodott fel a rajtnál. 

Kubica nem örülhetett sokáig Webber megelőzésének, ugyanis a biztonsági autó mögött haladva egyszer csak valahol elvesztette jobb hátsó kerekét, és kénytelen volt a pálya szélén leparkolni autóját. A Renault mindkét pilótája számára igen hamar véget ért tehát a Japán Nagydíj.

A biztonsági autó mögött Kubica kiesésével Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull Racing), Webber, Alonso, Button, Hamilton sorrend alakult ki az élmezőnyben, vagyis immár az öt világbajnoki aspiráns várhatta a legkedvezőbb helyzetből a verseny érdemleges kezdetét. A 6. kör végén a safety car végre szabad utat engedett a versenyzőknek, akik innentől tehát versenytempóban folytathatták a körözést. 

Az újraindítást követő első körben a hétszeres világbajnok Michael Schumacher (Mercedes GP) megelőzte egykori ferraris csapattársát, Rubens Barrichellót (Williams), ezzel feljött a 6. helyre. Néhány körrel később a hazai szurkolói előtt versenyző, és szemlátomást lelkes Kobajasi Kamui (Sauber) került egy bátor manőverrel Jaime Alguersuari (Toro Rosso) elé, ezzel a pontszerző, 10. helyre zárkózott fel, majd nem sokkal később Adrian Sutilt (Force India) is bravúrosan maga mögé gyűrte. 

Az élmezőnyben mindeközben kevés volt az akció, a pilótáknak ugyanis sikerült elnyúlniuk egymástól. A Red Bull kettőse Alonsót, a Ferrari spanyolja a két McLarent kezdte szépen lassan lerázni magáról, a 20. körhöz érve az első öt helyen tehát stabilizálódni látszott a sorrend. 

Az élen haladó ötösfogat tagjai közül Hamilton kezdte meg a kerékcserék sorát, aki a 23. körben hajtott a bokszba, ahonnan Kobajasi mögé tudott csak visszajönni, márpedig tudvalevő volt, hogy a kemény keveréken haladó japán még jó pár körig kinn marad előtte a pályán. Tudta ezt a McLaren britje is, aki ezért egyből nekiesett Kobajasinak, és maga mögé gyűrte azt, ezzel megőrizte esélyét egy jó eredmény elérésére. 

A bajnokaspiránsok közül egyedül Button kezdte meg a keményebb gumikeveréken a versenyt, így miután a többiek kihajtottak a bokszba lágy abroncsaik lecserélésére, átmenetileg a világbajnoki címvédő került az élre. Buttonnak ezúttal azonban nem jött be az eltérő stratégia, olyannyira, hogy bokszkiállása után csapattársa, Hamilton mögé jött vissza, azaz visszacsúszott az 5. helyre. 

Nagyjából Button kiállásával egy időben Hamilton számára is baljós fordulatot vett a verseny, a 2008-as világbajnok ugyanis elvesztette 3-as sebességi fokozatát. A jelek szerint tehát hiába cseréltek neki a nap elején váltót. A csapat friss váltóval akarta versenybe küldeni az utolsó fordulókra Hamiltont, ám az új alkatrész máris meghibásodott, így vélhetően Koreában is újabb csere vár rá. Hamilton bár folytatni tudta a versenyt, de jóval lassabb tempóban, így Button körökön belül utolérte, és megelőzte őt. 

Az élen innentől kezdve Vettel, Webber, Alonso, Button, Hamilton sorrendben haladtak a pilóták, tisztes távolságra egymástól, és egyikük sem tudta igazán riogatni az előtte lévőt. Bár Alonso mindent megtett, hogy legalább valamelyest megnehezítse a Red Bullok életét, de ezen a hétvégén a Milton Keynes-i alakulat versenygépei legyőzhetetlenek voltak Szuzukában. 

Az utolsó körökben Kobajasi tartotta ébren az izgalmakat, a japán kerékcseréje után, a friss lágy gumikon előbb Alguersuarit előzte meg másodszor is a verseny során, majd Barrichellót és saját csapattársát, Nick Heidfeldet is átugrotta. Kobajasi egyértelműen a Japán Nagydíj egyik legnagyobb hőse volt, hiszen öt előzést mutatott be a verseny során, és mind az ötöt ugyanabban a visszafordítóban. A pálya azon pontján egyszerűen nem volt ellenszer a Sauber pilótája ellen, így Kobajasi első hazai F1-es futamát végül az előkelő 7. helyen zárta. 

Schumacher is minden dicséretet megérdemel, hiszen az ötösfogat után ő haladt át elsőként a célvonalon a leintésnél, azaz a bravúros 6. helyen végzett, igaz, ehhez csapattársa, a sokáig előtte haladó Nico Rosberg kiesése is kellett. 

Az élen az utolsó körökben már nem változott az állás. Vettel nyert, és ezzel életben tartotta világbajnoki esélyeit, mögötte Webber lett a második, aki így továbbra is vezet, sőt, növelte előnyét az összetettben. Alonso is kihozta versenyéből a maximumot, és a Red Bullok hétvégi formáját látva kijelenthető, győzelemmel felérő 3. helyet szerzett Szuzukában. 

Saját lehetőségeiből a két McLaren is kihozta ugyan a legtöbbet, ám a 4. helyen célba érő Button és az 5. helyezett Hamilton hátránya így is kezd már túl nagynak tűnni a hátralevő három futamra. Nekik mihamarabb javítaniuk kell majd, és lehetőleg már a következő versenyen győzelemmel kellene visszavágniuk, hogy életben tartsák világbajnoki esélyeiket. 

A pontszerzők táborát a 2010-es Japán Nagydíjon Heidfeld (8.), Barrichello (9.) és Sébastien Buemi (10.) tette teljessé. Érdekesség, hogy a 11. helyen célba érő Alguersuari már körhátrányban fejezte be a versenyt. 

A 2010-es Forma-1-es világbajnoki sorozat küzdelmeiből már csupán három futam van hátra, a következő megmérettetésre két hét múlva, a Koreai Nagydíjon kerül sor - persze, ha a pálya is időben elkészül addigra.

*Pole után győzelem: Vettelnek jó napja volt Szuzukában*

*Sebastian Vettel számára alighanem örökké emlékezetes marad 2010. október 10-e, hiszen egy azon napon a Japán Nagydíj időmérő edzését, majd magát a versenyt is megnyerte. A német idei 3. győzelmével komoly lépést tett a világbajnoki cím felé.*


<TABLE style="MARGIN: 0px -3px 6px 6px" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=245 align=right><TBODY><TR><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=silverboxfej height=20></TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; PADDING-LEFT: 6px; PADDING-RIGHT: 6px; PADDING-TOP: 6px" class=boxkeret> 
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=silverboxfej height=20></TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; PADDING-LEFT: 6px; PADDING-RIGHT: 6px; PADDING-TOP: 6px" class=boxkeret> 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Vettel harmadik 2010-es győzelme egyben a Red Bull harmadik idei kettős győzelmét is jelentette, mivel a német mögött Mark Webber jött be a 2. helyen Japánban, így az osztrák márka 45 pontra növelte előnyét a konstruktőri bajnokság élén a rivális McLaren-Mercedesszel és 92 pontra a Ferrarival szemben.


Vettel számára lélektanilag is igen fontos lehet mostani elsősége, hiszen legutóbb jó három és fél hónappal ezelőtt, az Európai Nagydíjon tudott győzelmet aratni, azóta tehát váratott magára egy újabb kiugró siker. Az egyéni világbajnoki küzdelem tekintetében az sem elhanyagolható szempont, hogy Vettel az utóbbi három nagydíj mindegyikén legyőzte bajnoki éllovas csapattársát, mintegy jelezve ezzel a Red Bull vezetősége felé, hogy hiba lenne, ha a folytatásban teljesen csak az ausztrál pilóta támogatására összpontosítanának. 

A fiatal német hátránya jelenleg, három futammal a 2010-es évad vége előtt 14 pont csapattársával szemben, míg mostani győzelmével a pontverseny 2. helyén álló Fernando Alonsót pontszámban befogta, így a spanyol már csupán eggyel több győzelmének köszönhetően előzi őt meg a tabellán. 

Ezek után nem csoda, ha Vettel majd kiugrott a bőréből örömében a leintés után, miközben a sajtószobában nyilatkozott. *"Fantasztikus nap!"-* kezdte a német. *"Reggel megszereztük a pole pozíciót, délután pedig hasonlóan jól folytattuk. Hihetetlen egy nap volt a mai."
*
*"Ez a siker a csapat érdeme, akik nagyon keményen dolgoztak az elmúlt időben. A legtöbb szerelőnk például egyáltalán nem aludt csütörtök és szombat között, úgyhogy nekik jól is jött, hogy szombat délután nem volt kvalifikáció"-* tréfálkozott Vettel, majd hozzátette: *"Nagyon megérdemeltek a srácok ezt a mai győzelmet. Olyan, mintha csak nekünk rajzolták volna ezt a pályát a sok tempós kanyarjával, és ahogy fogyott az üzemanyag az autómból, egyre inkább élveztem a száguldást."
*
Vettel ezután azt is elárulta nyilatkozatában, érezte, hogy Webber közel van hozzá és megpróbál nyomást gyakorolni rá, de emiatt nem izgatta magát különösebben, mivel végig úgy érezte, ura a helyzetnek. "Mark végig keményen üldözött, de én tudtam, hogy előzni nem nagyon lesz esélye, ezért csak olyan tempót mentem, ami a győzelemhez kellett"- fogalmazott a fiatal Red Bull-pilóta. 

"Imádom ezt a pályát, mindig különleges érzés itt vezetni. Ráadásul, ez az első olyan pálya, ahol most már kétszer is nyerni tudtam F1-es pályafutásom során, úgyhogy ezek után azt hiszem, még inkább a szívem csücske lesz a szuzukai ring. Nagyon büszke vagyok a mostani sikeremre, és ne feledjük, hogy Mika Häkkinen és Michael Schumacher is nyertek itt a világbajnoki címükhöz vezető úton, úgyhogy ez mindenképp jó ómen lehet számomra"- élt egy némiképp merész statisztikai párhuzammal Vettel.

*"Jó pozícióból várjuk a szezon utolsó három futamát. Lassan itt a végső elszámolás ideje, úgyhogy nagyon örülök, hogy sikerült visszakapaszkodnom a pontversenyben, és újra minden esélyem megvan a világbajnoki cím megszerzésére. Azt hiszem, nagyon jó napunk volt, és igazán különleges élményekben volt ma részünk"-* zárta nyilatkozatát Vettel.





*Mark Webber: Ez így volt tökéletes nekem és a csapatnak*

*Akár világbajnoki címet is érhet Mark Webber számára a Japán Nagydíjon szerzett második helye, hiszen a türelmes, higgadt versenyzésével immár tizennégy pontra növelte az előnyét a világbajnoki pontversenyben. Az ausztrál pontosan tudja, hogy a hátralévő futamokon a hasonló taktika álmai beteljesülését hozhatja.*


<TABLE style="MARGIN: 0px -3px 6px 6px" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=245 align=right><TBODY><TR><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=silverboxfej height=20></TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; PADDING-LEFT: 6px; PADDING-RIGHT: 6px; PADDING-TOP: 6px" class=boxkeret> 
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=silverboxfej height=20></TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; PADDING-LEFT: 6px; PADDING-RIGHT: 6px; PADDING-TOP: 6px" class=boxkeret> 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Mark Webber annak ellenére, hogy lemaradt a győzelemről a Japán Nagydíjon, elégedett lehet teljesítményével, hiszen tovább növelte előnyét az egyéni pontversenyben. 
Az ausztrál versenyző ugyan a rajt után nem tudta megtartania második helyét - Robert Kubica megelőzte -, ám nem kellett sokáig szomorkodnia, mivel a biztonsági autó mögött haladva a lengyel elvesztette jobb hátsó kerekét, és kiesett. A vb-éllovas a verseny során nem tudta megközelíteni Sebastian Vettelt, de őt sem riogatta a mögötte autózó Fernando Alonso. Webber kockázatmentes versenyzése végül kifizetődött, és előnye immár tizennégy pont az őt üldöző Vettellel és Alonsóval szemben. 

*"Az időmérő edzés Szuzukában rendkívül meghatározó, de sikerült Sebastian mögött a második helyen végeznem. A versenyen aztán a rajtom nem sikerült a legjobbra, hiszen Robert megelőzött. De szerencsésnek mondhatom magamat, mivel a biztonsági autó mögött haladva elvesztette a jobb hátsó kerekét, és feladta a futamot"-* nyilatkozta a futam utáni interjúban Mark Webber.

*"Miután kiment a safety car a pályáról, csak követni tudtam Sebastiant. Lehetetlen volt ma őt itt megközelíteni, 1-1,5 másodpercnél jobban nem is sikerült. Összességében nagyon jó versenyt zártam, de Sebastian megérdemelten győzött, míg Fernando sem futott rossz versenyt"-* ismerte el vetélytársai teljesítményét Webber. 

Az ausztrál versenyző nagy erénye volt, hogy végig higgadt tudott maradni, és a csapata sem hibázott. Pontosan tudja, csak így nyerheti meg a világbajnoki címet.

*"A legfontosabb, hogy a szezon végéig meg tudjuk tartani ezt az irányt. Ha ugyanígy versenyzek, mint ma, akkor biztos vagyok abban, hogy valóra tudom váltani életem álmát. Ez a tudat óriási motivációt ad nekem. A megbízhatóság fontos szerepet játszhat a hátralévő futamokon, hiszen még hetvenöt pontot lehet szerezni, de nagyon bízom a csapatban"-* árulta el a vb-éllovas pilóta.
​



*Alonso szerint a harmadik hely volt a maximum*

*Rendkívül elégedetten nyilatkozott a vasárnapi Japán Nagydíjat követően a Ferrari kétszeres világbajnoka, Fernando Alonso, hiszen úgy véli, a harmadik hely volt a maximum, amit ezen a hétvégén elérhettek Suzukában.*

Alonso a Red Bull két versenyzője, Sebastian Vettel és Mark Webber mögött futott be Japánban, s noha összességében pontokat veszített a listavezető ausztrállal szemben, nem csalódott. 

*„Már mielőtt idejöttünk volna tudtuk, hogy talán a harmadik hely lesz a maximum, amit elérhetünk”* – mondta Alonso a verseny után, majd hozzátette, szinte biztos, hogy a hátralévő helyszínek közül ez a pálya illett legkevésbé az F10-es versenygépekhez.

*„Meggyőződésünk, hogy a hátralévő helyszínek közül ez a pálya feküdt nekünk legkevésbé, szóval összességében jó hétvégénk volt. Úgy vélem, elégedettnek kell lennünk ezzel az eredménnyel, hiszen 15 pontot szereztünk.”*

*„Három pontot veszítettünk el egy olyan pályán, ami nem volt a legjobb számunkra, a teljesítményt illetően nem tudtuk hozni a legjobb szintet. Láthattuk, hogy az időmérőn küszködtünk a Q1-ben és a Q2-ben, Felipének is problémái voltak, szóval a tempó tekintetében nem volt egy ideális hétvége.”*

*„Viszont csak három pontot veszítettünk a bajnokságban, szóval nagyon boldognak kell lennünk.”*

Alonso továbbá kiemelte, annak ellenére, hogy a Red Bull magasan a mezőny fölött jár nyers tempó tekintetében, mindössze 7 alkalommal tudtak diadalmaskodni, így kicsi a valószínűsége annak, hogy Koreában, Brazíliában és Abu Dhabiban is kettős győzelmet aratnak majd.

*„Papíron ez egy tökéletes pálya volt a Red Bull számára” – folytatta a spanyol.*

*„Szóval 14 pontos hátránnyal távozni innen nagyon jó. Tudjuk, hogy a hátralévő három futamon folyamatosan nyomnunk kell. Amikor bizonyos pályákra érkezünk, ki kell használnunk a lehetőségeinket. Ők ma kihasználták a sajátjukét.”*

*„A bajnokság eddig eltelt 16 futamából 15-öt gyakorlatilag a Red Bull pályáján rendeztek, és mindössze hétszer tudtak nyerni. Volt három kettős győzelmük, 12-szer viszont nem sikerült ezt elérni. Szóval a hátralévő három versenyen nehéz lesz ismét egy-kettőben befutniuk. Mindig történik valami, és mi készen állunk arra, hogy kihasználjuk a lehetőséget.”*

*„Ha mégsem, akkor nehéz dolgunk lesz, mert 2010-ben egyértelműen a Red Bullnak van a legjobb autója.”*

*Barrichello: Ennél azért többre számítottam*

*A Williams-Cosworth brazil veterán pilótája jobb helyezésre számított, mint egy kilencedik hely.

**Rubens kissé csalódott.*

_*Rubens Barrichello 

*Az autóm egész délután csak korcsolyázott. Nem tudom, hogy miért, és ez csak tovább rontott a helyzeten. Elég sok vibrációt éreztem az autóban. 

Sikerült megmentenünk néhány pontot ma, de tényleg azt hittem, hogy magasabb pozícióban tudjuk befejezni a versenyt. _


*Hamilton azon imádkozott, hogy célba érjen*

Lewis Hamilton, a McLaren-Mercedes versenyzője a vasárnapi Japán Nagydíjat követően elismerte, megkönnyebbült azután, hogy végül ötödikként sikerült befejeznie a rendkívül nehéz viadalt.
A brit pilóta nehéz hétvégén van túl, hiszen gyakorlatilag minden rossz megtörtént vele, ami egy versenyzővel megtörténhet: a pénteki szabadedzésen nagyot bukott, ami miatt kénytelen volt kihagyni a tréningek nagy részét, majd a szombati esőzések miatt nem tudta pótolni az elvesztegetett időt.

Az időmérőt követően aztán öt rajthelyes büntetéssel sújtották, mivel váltót kellett cserélni autójában, ennek tetejében pedig a mai viadalon is meghibásodott autójában elveszítette a harmadik sebességi fokozatot, ám szerencséjére célba tudott érni.

*„Az embernek ilyenkor meg kell próbálnia optimistának maradni, de hogy őszinte legyek, nem gondoltam, hogy be tudom fejezni a versenyt” –* mondta csalódottan Hamilton.

„Nagyon komoly zajt csapott az autóban, szóval imádkoztam és megpróbáltam nem túl sokat váltani, és vigyázni rá.”

*„Csalódott vagyok magam és a csapat miatt is. Mindent megtettünk a pontszerzésért és… Volt egy óriási hiba a részemről pénteken. Aztán a váltócsere. Majd az új váltó meghibásodása: nem tudtam használni a harmadik fokozatot, szóval csak negyediktől hetedikig működtettem.”*

*„Tehát területet veszítettem Jensonnal szemben, de hálás vagyok, hogy befejeztem a versenyt, hiszen hosszú idő óta ezt először sikerült véghezvinni.”*

Hamilton hozzátette, habár elismeri, hogy komoly feladat lesz harcba szállni a világbajnoki címért az utolsó három versenyen, továbbra is bízik abban, hogy megmaradnak az esélyei.

*„Még három verseny hátravan, még 75 pont elérhető, viszont ezek a srácok folyamatosan pontokat szereznek. Egyszerűen fogalmam sincs, mikor estek ki utoljára, szóval nagyon-nagyon nehéz lesz, de továbbra is nyomni fogjuk.”*

*Formula-1 2010 *​*<TABLE class="rank_table strip"><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(212,212,212); PADDING-LEFT: 12px; PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; FONT-SIZE: 14px; PADDING-TOP: 5px" class=rank_content>Pilóták</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" class=rank_content><TABLE style="MARGIN: 5px 0px; WIDTH: 100%" class="list_table strip"><TBODY><TR><TD class=list_number>1.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Mark Webber </TD><TD class=list_score>202 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>2.</TD><TD class=list_name>http://f1-live.hu/hirek/legfrissebb_hirek?newsOrder=getNews&instanceId=32&tag=Lewis Hamiltonhttp://www.f1-live.hu/hirek/legfrissebb_hirek?newsOrder=getNews&instanceId=32&tag=Lewis Hamilton

Fernando Alonso</TD><TD class=list_score>191 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>3.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Lewis Hamilton http://f1-live.hu/hirek/legfrissebb_hirek?newsOrder=getNews&instanceId=32&tag=Fernando Alonso</TD><TD class=list_score>182 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>4.</TD><TD class=list_name>http://f1-live.hu/hirek/legfrissebb_hirek?newsOrder=getNews&instanceId=32&tag=Lewis Hamiltonhttp://f1-live.hu/hirek/legfrissebb_hirek?newsOrder=getNews&instanceId=32&tag=Jenson Button

Sebastian Vettel</TD><TD class=list_score>181 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>5.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Jenson Buttonhttp://www.f1-live.hu/hirek/legfrissebb_hirek?newsOrder=getNews&instanceId=32&tag=Sebastian Vettel</TD><TD class=list_score>177 pont</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​​*​*<TABLE class="rank_table strip"><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(212,212,212); PADDING-LEFT: 12px; PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; FONT-SIZE: 14px; PADDING-TOP: 5px" class=rank_content>Csapatok</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" class=rank_content><TABLE style="MARGIN: 5px 0px; WIDTH: 100%" class="list_table strip"><TBODY><TR><TD class=list_number>1.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Red Bull Racing</TD><TD class=list_score>383 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>2.</TD><TD class=list_name>

McLaren </TD><TD class=list_score>359 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>3.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Ferrari</TD><TD class=list_score>319 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>4.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Mercedes</TD><TD class=list_score>168 pont</TD></TR><TR><TD class=list_number>5.</TD><TD class=list_name>

Renault</TD><TD class=list_score>133 pont</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
​​*Drsport-DrLóerő

 
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 11)

*Briatore mégis szeretne visszatérni a Forma-1-be*​ 

A Forma-1-ből a tavalyi évben száműzött Flavio Briatore a francia sajtónak nyilatkozva elmondta, nagyon valószínű, hogy a közeljövőben ismét aktív szerepet vállal majd a száguldó cirkuszban, noha kizárta annak lehetőségét, hogy csapatfőnökként térjen vissza.​ 
Habár a Renault korábbi vezére nemrégiben úgy nyilatkozott, boldog jelenlegi életével, s különösen élvezi, hogy kizárólag az apaszerepre koncentrálhat, a minap a <CITE>Journal Du Dimance</CITE> c. lapnak adott interjújában elmondta, szeretne lehetőséget találni arra, hogy visszatérjen a Forma-1-be.

*Kobayashi: Nem volt könnyű előzni*​ 
Sebastian Vettel mellett alighanem a legkiválóbb teljesítménnyel a Sauber istálló fiatal tehetsége, Kamui Kobayashi rukkolt elő a vasárnapi Japán Nagydíjon: a hazai pálya előnyeit alaposan kiélvező pilótát a hetedik helyen intette le a kockás zászló.​Habár az időmérő edzés nem úgy alakult a japán versenyző számára, ahogy azt szerette volna, a versenyen parádés előzéseket bemutatva végül megörvendeztette szurkolóit. 


*Hamilton Koreában is rajtbüntetéssel nyithat*​ 
<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>Még van rá esély, hogy Koreára meg tudják javítani Hamilton Suzukában meghibásodott sebességváltóját.​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px">​</TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link12>A McLaren részben magának köszönhette a Hamilton-féle váltóhibát, ugyanis több, mint négy hétvégés rendszerrel vágott neki Lewis a Japán GP-nek. Ha még időben cserélik ki az eszközt, akkor az öt rajthelyes büntetést elkerülése mellett a javítható hibát (körmös kapcsoló sérült meg) is elkerülhették volna.


A csapat bizakodó, hogy nem kell újabb váltót bevetni, és ezzel egy újabb 5 rajthelyes büntetéssel számolni:
"Magabiztosan állíthatjuk, hogy Koreára öt rajthelyes büntetés nélkül orvosoljuk a problémát." - árulta el Martin Whitmarsh. A Korei GP-t két hét múlva rendezik meg.


*Haug: Előbb leszek F1-es pilóta, mint Schumacher sport-igazgató *

*A Mercedes-Motorsport alelnöke kizárta annak a lehetőségét, hogy Michael Schumacher jövőre, mint sport-igazgató legyen jelen a gyártó F1-es csapatának életében.

*Norbert ismét humorosra fogta.*
*​*
*A hétszeres világbajnokot továbbra sem hagyják békén. Egyesek egyenesen el akarják őt távolítani a kategóriából, és egy másik versenyzőt ültetnének a helyére a következő szezonban.

A német rekorder azonban tagadja, hogy 2011-ben már nem áll rajthoz a Forma-1-ben a Mercedes csapattal. Nem is oly rég az F1-live.hu arról számolhatott be Olvasóinak, hogy Michael más szerepet kaphat a Mercedesnél. 

*„Nagyobb hitele van annak, hogy Norbert Haug F1-es pilóta lesz, mint Michael Schumacher sport-igazgató.”* – fogta rövidre Norbert Haug.


*Fernando Alonsónak óriási ötlete támadt!*​ 
*





*
*Fernando Alonso, a Forma-1-es Ferrari spanyol versenyzője azt mondta, elképzelhető, hogy pályafutása befejezése után pilótaiskolát nyit.
*
*"Több elképzelésem is van a jövőt illetően" - nyilatkozta a kétszeres világbajnok a Sport Week című magazinnak. "Lehet, hogy pilótaiskolát alapítok, elképzelhető, hogy profi kerékpáros csapatot hozok létre és egy éttermi láncban is gondolkodom. Egyelőre azonban csak a világbajnoki futamok járnak az eszemben."

Alonso jelenleg 11 pontos hátránnyal a második a vb pontversenyben. 
*

*Japán Nagydíj: Összefoglaló (Videó)*

*Íme a 2010-es Japán Nagydíj összefoglaló videója. *​ 
* 

*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RulWlliyuPQ?fs=1&amp;hl=hu_HU"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RulWlliyuPQ?fs=1&amp;hl=hu_HU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object> 

*EXTRA: Az autótörős rajt Suzukában (Belső kamera VIDEÓ) ​*
A 2010-es Japán Nagydíj rajta finoman szólva sem volt tiszta, és balesetmentes.​
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xC7e5bY8Rkg?fs=1&amp;hl=hu_HU"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xC7e5bY8Rkg?fs=1&amp;hl=hu_HU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 11)

*Kedden kiderül, lesz-e következő Forma-1-es nagydíj*


*Várhatóan kedden születik döntés arról, hogy az eredetileg jövő hétvégére tervezett Forma-1-es Koreai Nagydíjat meg tudják-e rendezni a jeongami pályán, amelynek építése körül komoly gondok adódtak.* 


Charlie Whiting, a Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) versenyigazgatója hétfőn utazott el a Szöultól nagyjából 400 km-re fekvő létesítmény utolsó bejárására, s ezt követően eldől, hogy október 24-én lehet-e F1-es futamot rendezni a helyszínen, vagy a technikai hiányosságok miatt törlik a versenyt az idei naptárból.
A jeongami pályán csak az elmúlt hétvégén rakták le az utolsó aszfaltréteget, mivel az építkezés a rossz időjárási körülmények miatt hónapokat csúszott. A Forma-1 kereskedelmi jogait birtokló Bernie Ecclestone két héttel ezelőtt azt nyilatkozta, hogy kétséges a futam megrendezése, mert a végső bejárásra júliusban kellett volna sort keríteni.

A 19 nagydíjból álló világbajnoki sorozat 17. állomása az egyetlen új helyszín az idén, az utolsó két versenyt Brazíliában és Abu-Dzabiban rendezik.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 13)

*Petrov nagy álma, hogy Ayrton Senna autóját vezethesse*

*A Forma-1-ben idén debütáló Vitalij Petrov az első orosz pilóta, aki bemutatkozhatott az autósportok királykategóriájában, ezért nem meglepő, hogy a huszonhat éves versenyzőre Oroszországban már szupersztárként tekintenek, és egyre nagyobb kíváncsiság.*


*Kobayashi elárulta a nagy titkát*

*A Sauber japán versenyzője most elárulta, hogy miért is tudta magát ilyen könnyedén átrágni a mezőnyön Suzukában.

*Kamui szokásához híven humorosra fogta a megfogalmazást.

Hiába nyerte fölényesen a 2010-es Japán Nagydíjat a Red Bull-Racing Sebastian Vettel vezetésével, a sajtó a hazaiak új kedvencéről, Kamui Kobayashi-tól hangos, még napokkal a futam után is. 

Először a Renault F1 Team lengyel pilótája, Robert Kubica nyilatkozott úgy, hogy Kamui „megmentette a napját”. Kubica a biztonsági autó mögül esett ki a verseny elején egy leesett hátsó kerék miatt, majd a továbbiakat a televízió előtt volt kénytelen figyelemmel kísérni a Renault bokszában.

Robert után a Toro Rosso svájci versenyzője „hihetetlen” jelzővel illette Kobayashi teljesítményét. 

A riporterek természetesen Kamui Kobayashi-t is megkérdezték, vajon mitől volt ennyire erős Japánban, és hogy tud ilyen előzéseket bemutatni a legnagyobb kategóriában.

„Talán később fékezek, mint a többiek.” – humorizált Japánban Kobayashi.


* Hamilton megússza az újabb büntetést*
2010. október 13. 12:59 ​*​*Annak ellenére, hogy elromlott újonnan beszerelt váltója a hétvégi Japán Nagydíjon, Lewis Hamiltonnak nem kell újabb büntetésre számítania, ugyanis a vezetőség szerint nem kell új egységet beszerelni autójába a jövő hétvégi Koreai Nagydíjra.
Mindezt a wokingiak csapatfőnöke, Martin Whitmarsh árulta el, aki szerint a brit versenyző vissza fog vágni a szezon hátralévő három versenyén, és a végsőkig harcban maradhat a bajnoki címért.


*Alonso mégis számít Massa segítségére*
2010. október 13. 11:48

Bár a múlt héten még azt mondta, hogy csapattársa segítsége nem jelent különösebb előnyt számára a bajnoki címért vívott küzdelemben, Fernando Alonso úgy tűnik, változtatott véleményén, és kijelentette, hogy igenis számít Felipe Massára a hajrában.
A Ferrari spanyol pilótája jelenleg a második helyen áll a bajnokságban, és 14 pont a lemaradása a listavezető Mark Webberrel szemben, miután a két Red Bull mögött, csak a harmadik helyen futott célba a hétvégi Japán Nagydíjon.


*Semmi félnivalója nincsen a Red Bullnak*
2010. október 13. 8:54

 A Red Bull Racing csapatfőnöke, Christian Horner úgy gondolja, hogy nincsen félnivalójuk a szezon hátralévő versenyein, jóllehet komoly rajtuk a nyomás, hiszen első vb-címük forog kockán a Forma-1-ben.
Bár matematikailag még mindig ötesélyes a világbajnokság, egyre inkább úgy tűnik, hogy a McLaren versenyzői kiestek a világbajnoki címért folytatott küzdelemből, és a Red Bull pilótái, illetve a Ferrari spanyolja, Fernando Alonso között dől majd el a vb-cím sorsa. 

Dr.Lóerő ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 14)

*Formula-1: 2014-től Szocsiban futhatják az Orosz Nagydíjat*

<!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} -->*Orosz hírforrások szerint Vlagyimir Putyin orosz miniszterelnök megállapodott Bernie Ecclestone-nal arról, hogy 2014-től Szocsiban megrendezik a Formula–1-es Orosz Nagydíjat. A szerződést várhatóan csütörtökön írják alá.*​ 
FORMULA–1 
Ecclestone és Putyin ezúttal Szocsiba tervezi az F1-es versenypálya megépítését

*Újabb megegyezés az Orosz GP-ről, de lesz-e verseny?*​ 
*Orosz hírforrások szerint Vlagyimir Putyin orosz miniszterelnök megállapodott Bernie Ecclestone-nal arról, hogy 2014-től Szocsiban megrendezik a Formula–1-es Orosz Nagydíjat. A szerződést várhatóan csütörtökön írja alá az orosz államférfi.*

Bernie Ecclestone és Vlagyimir Putyin áprilisban beszélt először egy moszkvai vagy szocsi versenypálya megépítésének lehetőségéről, és miután az orosz miniszterelnök szerzett támogatást a 200 millió dolláros pálya projektjéhez, az elmúlt hetekben ismét kapcsolatba lépett az F1 gazdasági vezetőjével. Tárgyaltak a részletekről és a versenyrendezési jogdíjakról (amely állítólag az Abu-Dzabi által fizetett 40 millió dollárral lesz azonos szinten), és eljutottak odáig, hogy csütörtökön aláírhatják a megállapodást.

„Készen áll a szerződés, már csak két aláírás kell az aljára, az orosz félé, valamint az enyém" – mondta Ecclestone a Kommerszant újságnak. Putyin csütörtökön érkezik meg Szocsiba, és minden bizonnyal alá is írja a dokumentumot, amelyre Ecclestone a hét végén adja hivatalosan is áldását.
A Formula–1 gazdasági vezetője már évtizedek óta azon dolgozik, hogy Oroszországba vigye a gyorsasági autózás királykategóriáját, de eddig nem járt szerencsével. Ecclestone már a nyolcvanas évek elején tárgyalt a szovjet vezetőkkel egy F1-es futamról, de hiába volt benn az 1983-as előzetes versenynaptárban a Szovjet Grand Prix, a bürokrácia megakadályozta, hogy Moszkva utcáin száguldjanak a nyugatot szimbolizáló versenyautók.
Kilenc éve maga Putyin hagyta jóvá a Szentpétervár melletti Pulkovo repülőtér mellett megépítendő F1-es pálya tervezetét, míg 2003-ban Moszkvától északra, a külvárosban szándékoztak versenypálya építésével. Egyik projektből sem lett semmi sem, mint ahogy a fővárosban 2008-ban megtervezett Volokamszkij kerületbeli F1-es ringből sem.
Bár Vitalij Petrov F1-es szereplése néhány vállalat vezetőségének fantáziáját megmozgatta, és szponzorként több cég is a Renault-istálló mögé állt, Ivan Szamarin Formula–2-es pilóta szerint az ország még mindig nem érett meg az F1-re.
„Az a baj, hogy nálunk az üzletemberek még mindig a gyorsan megtérülő befektetéseket keresik, és a Formula–1 nem az – mondta Szamarin. – Az F1-es pálya a jövőnek szól, nem hoz azonnal hasznot, csak lassan indul be, ráadásul elsősorban nemzetgazdasági szinten térül meg. Jelentős szemléletváltozásra lenne szükség az üzleti szférában arra, hogy ezt vállalják. Okosabb lenne kisebb versenypályákkal kezdeni az építkezést, kiépíteni egy autósport-hálózatot Oroszországban, és csak utána belevágni az F1-be." 
Szocsiban 2014-ben rendezik meg a téli olimpiát is, s mivel az ötkarikás játékok eredetileg tervezett büdzséjét már csökkentették, nagy kérdés, valóban meglesz-e a pénz az F1-re. Putyin mindenesetre a hét végén Svájcba utazik, hogy Oroszország ügyét segítse a 2018-as és 2022-es labdarúgó-világbajnokság rendezői jogáért folyó versengésben.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 15)

*Petrov még Alonso-nál is értékesebb az F1-ben? *

*A Renault F1 Team pilótája közel 40 millió eurót ér, ami valószínűleg jelenleg a legnagyobb érték a kategóriában.

*Vitaly helye az Orosz Nagydíjjal betonbiztossá vált. *
*​*
*A tehetséges pilóta idén debütált a Formula-1 mezőnyében. A 26 éves Petrov tipikusan egy későn érő versenyző, amit ő is elismert. 2006-ban kezdett el versenyezni a GP2-ben, de csak 2009-ben tudott kiemelkedő eredményeket elérni. A Barwa Addax Team színeiben második lett Nicolas Hülkenberg mögött, aki a Williams F1-es csapat pilótája.

Petrov a Renault-nál rója a köröket, és egyelőre nem igazán tudta felvenni a tempót a tapasztalt lengyel csapattársával, Robert Kubicával. 

„Egyszerűen szükségem van egy kis időre. A GP2-ben is három esztendő telt el, mire teljes mértékben otthonosan éreztem magam a sorozatban.” – fogalmazott az orosz.

Alaphelyzetben erre az F1-ben nincs lehetőség, de Petrov mögött hatalmas támogatók állnak, így minden bizonnyal kap még „némi” időt a franciáktól. 

Vitaly az idei esztendőre 15 millió eurót fizetett az ülésért, de neki köszönhetően a csapat újabb szponzori megállapodásokat kötött orosz cégekkel. Petrov piaci értéke jelenleg 40 millió euró körül mozog, ami több mint az újonc Virgin F1 Racing Team éves költségvetése. 

Ezzel Petrov valószínűleg a legértékesebb pilóta jelenleg a Formula-1-ben. Az oroszhoz hasonlóan Fernando Alonso az, aki nagy pénzeket hozott az új munkaadójához. Az ő esetében azonban nincs szó kizárólagosságról, hiszen a spanyol Santander bank mindenféleképpen csatlakozott volna az olaszokhoz, akikkel már évekkel ezelőtt megkezdte a tárgyalásokat. 

*A hírek szerint a Santander a következő esztendőben közel 50 millió euróval támogatja a Ferrarit.*


*Sauber: Kobayashi vezér lehet jövőre *

*Peter Sauber csapattulajdonos és főnök szerint Kamui Kobayashi jövőre képes lesz vezérként versenyezni a Formula-1-ben.

**Sauber mindemellett nagyon bízik az újonc mexikói Sergio Perez tehetségében.
*​*
*Peter élete egyik legjobb döntését hozta meg azzal, hogy tavaly év végén lecsapott Kamui Kobayashi-ra, aki az utolsó versenyeken parádésan teljesített a Toyotával.

A japán szép lassan beérni látszik, amit az elmúlt hétvégén Suzukában ismét bizonyított. Sauber szerint jövőre vezér lehet.

*„Jobb lenne, ha egy tapasztalt versenyző lenne egy fiatalabb mellett, de Kobayashi érett, és jövőre átveheti a csapat vezetői szerepét.” *– mondta Peter Sauber.

A japán csillag mellett a 20 éves Perez kap lehetőséget.

*„Úgy gondolom, hogy remek lehetőség van benne, és nagyon gyors. Persze erre nincs garancia.”* – tette hozzá a 67 éves Sauber.


*Massa megköszönte a támogatást a Ferrarinak*

*Felipe Massa hálás csapatának, amiért támogatásáról biztosította, és továbbra is teljes mértékben mögötte áll, jóllehet az elmúlt versenyek nem úgy sikerültek számára, hogy azt a vezetőség várta tőle.*

Miközben csapattársa, Fernando Alonso az elmúlt három versenyen a dobogón ünnepelhetett, sőt két győzelmet is elkönyvelhetett, addig a brazil pilóta mindössze néhány pontot tudott begyűjteni, miután Szingapúrban egy váltóhiba miatt a mezőny végéről rajtolhatott, majd Japánban már az első kanyarban ütközött és kiesett. 

Dr.Lóerő
​


----------



## pityke panna (2010 Október 15)

Sziasztok!
Valóban Petrov lehet a legértékesebb pilóta hiszen az oroszok rengeteg pénzt tudna mögé állítani.Azon sem csodálkoznék,ha hamarosan egy orosz istálló is megjelenne az F1-ben.


----------



## katie21 (2010 Október 15)

*f1*

én mindig alonsonak szurkoltam.
ki kit szeret?


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 16)

*Schumacher segít Vettelnek megnyerni a vb-t*​ 
<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>*Vettel hatalmas segítséget kaphat az idei bajnoki hajrában: a hétszeres világbajnok szívesen megosztaná tapasztalatait Sebbbel.*​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px">​</TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link12>*"Mivel a csapatomnak már nincs esélye az idei bajnoki címre, ezért készségesen megosztom tapasztalataimat Sebastiannal. Ha akarja, akár óránként is felhívhat tanácsért. Tudok ötleteket adni neki, hogy miként viselje el az ilyenkor jelentkező nyomást. Ha akarja, az ellenfeleiről is szívesen elbeszélgetek vele." *- árulta el Michale Schumacher, a Mercedes GP pilótája.

*Trulli: Be kell járni a pályát *

*Jarno Trulli, a Lotus F1 Racing olasz versenyzője a csütörtöki pályabejárás alkalmával fog először megismerkedni a koreai aszfaltcsíkjával. 
*
Jarno nem esküszik a szimulátorra, vagy a számítógépes játékokra, ha egy új pályáról van szó.​_*Jarno Trulli

*Nagyon élveztem Japánt, de jó volt hazamenni. Az egész csapat igazán jól teljesített az egész hétvégén, és nagy előrelépést tettünk a végső célunk, a 10. hely felé, így mindenki boldog volt. 

Korea jól néz ki. Néhány versenyző szimulátort, vagy játékot használ a felkészüléshez, de én személy szerint a helyes utat egy új helyszín esetén csütörtökön találom meg, amikor megteszek néhány kört a pályán. 

Ez jó módja annak, hogy magad mögött hagyd a stresszt, és kapsz egy bizonyos képet arról, hogy hol kell fékezned, valamint a kanyarok bejáratáról. Bármi is történjen, néhány kör után fogom tudni a helyes utamat, és azt, hogy hol nyomhatom, így nem tart hosszú ideig az akklimatizálódás. _


<TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%" class="other_news strip"><TBODY><TR><TD class=other_news_title>*Kovalainen: Boldogan utazom Koreába *​</TD><TD class=other_news_date>*2010-10-16 07:30* ​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 
*A Lotus F1 Racing finn versenyzője még mindig nagyon boldog a Japánban elért eredménye miatt.

*Heikki boldogan ül repülőre, és vág neki az újabb hosszú útnak.

_*Heikki Kovalainen *

Hétfő reggel hagytam el Suzukát. Remek verseny van mögöttünk. Fantasztikus volt az autót vezetni. Hatalmas lökést ad számunkra ez az eredmény, különösen azért, mert messze a két Virgin előtt voltunk, miközben ők továbbra is frissítik az autójukat, minden egyes versenyre, addig mi már 2011-re koncentrálunk, és Silverstone óta nem nyúltunk az autónkhoz, így messze egy nagy eredmény marad ez számunkra.

Most már Koreát várom. Mindannyiunk számára új lesz, és bár volt alkalmam egy kis pillantást rávetni a vonalvezetésre, az első pár körben meg kell találnunk az ideális íveket, és majd csak utána kezdünk összpontosítani a beállításokra.

Hogy őszinte legyek, ez nem tart majd sokáig, meg kell bíróznunk ezzel a pályával, és úgy vélem, hogy az autónk rendben lesz ott. 

Ez egy tipikusan modern pálya, egy pár hosszú egyenessel, és kemény fékezési pontokkal a kör végén, valamint van rajta néhány gyorsabb kanyar is, így ott kell lennünk, ahol Japánban. 

Ha kapok még egy olyan szett gumit, mint Suzukában a másodiknál, az remek lesz, de bármi is történjék, közel vagyunk a 10. helyhez a bajnokságban, és most ez az, amiről szól a dolog. _

​*Hülyeség leírni Buttont és Hamiltont!*

Martin Whitmarsh, a McLaren csapatfőnöke figyelmeztette az ellenfeleket, hogy nagy hibát követ el, aki három futammal a világbajnokság vége előtt az esélytelenek közé sorolja Lewis Hamiltont és Jenson Buttont. "Három verseny és 75 kiosztható pont van hátra, úgyhogy ostobaság lenne leírni Jensont, Lewist vagy a McLaren-Mercedest" - üzent a mezőnynek Whitmarsh.

"Mindketten voltak már világbajnokok, pontosan tudják, hogyan kell kezelni ezeket a különleges helyzeteket, és képesek arra, hogy nyomás alatt is a legjobbat adják ki magukból. Készen állnak erre a csatára, melyet minden bizonnyal a megbízhatóság fog eldönteni."

"Folytatjuk agresszív fejlesztési stratégiánkat és új elemekkel készülünk a koreai versenyre, ugyanakkor tudatában vagyunk annak, hogy minden versenyen pontokat kell szereznünk. A győzelemre megyünk, nem adjuk fel harc nélkül!"

Whitmarsh megerősítette, hogy szuzukai váltóhibája miatt Hamitonnak nem kell tartania még egy rajbüntetéstől: ha esetleg másodszor is ki kell cserélni az egységet, a pilótát akkor sem sorolják hátra, a szabályok értelmében ugyanazért a problémáért nem szankcionálnak 

*Lewis Hamilton szerint kisebb csodára van szüksége ahhoz, hogy idén világbajnok legyen, de mindent meg fog tenni ennek érdekében.
*
Dr.Lóerő​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 16)

*Lauda: Vettel fejében dőlhet el a bajnoki cím *​ 
*Az osztrák legenda szerint a Red Bull-Racing német versenyzőjének nincs más dolga az utolsó három futamon, mint az, hogy rendet tesz a fejében.*​ 
Niki úgy véli, hogy ez kulcsfontosságú lehet a bajnoki címért folytatott csatában.​ 

Három versennyel a szezon vége előtt továbbra is 5 esélyes a cím sorsa. A pontvadászatot Mark Webber (Red Bull) vezeti 220 ponttal, addig a második helyen Fernando Alonso áll a Ferrarival, míg a harmadik pozícióban Sebastian Vettel szintén 206 világbajnoki egységet birtokol.​ 
Ez már az idegek csatája is lehet, amit sokak szerint Vettel bírhat legkevésbé. Ausztrál csapattársa nem az az idegeskedős típus, míg Alonso, Lewis Hamilton (McLaren) és Jenson Button (McLaren) is nyert már világbajnoki címet, nem ismeretlen számukra a helyzet.​ 
Nikia Lauda, aki a Ferrari spanyol pilótáját tartja a legesélyesebbnek, szerinte Vettel-nek nincs más dolga, mint az, hogy a fejében rendet tegyen.​ 
„Megvan a szükséges eszköze ahhoz, hogy bajnok legyen, és csak egy dolga van, rendet kell tennie a fejében. Ha ez megvan, közel kerülhet az álmaihoz.” – mondta Niki Lauda.​ 
*Nap képe: Az F1 valaha volt legnagyobb befürdése*​ 
<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>*Rubens Barrichello Ferrari pilótaként maga sem gondolta volna, hogy egy apró pályaelhagyás ekkor áldozatokkal jár.*​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px"></TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link12>*Ti mit írnátok képalának?* 

​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 17)

*Ha a Red Bull nem hibázik, Hamiltonéknak lőttek*​ 

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>*Hamilton szerint a McLa önerőből már nem lesz képes behozni hátrányát a Red Bull-lal szemben.*​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px">​</TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link12>*"A dobogós hely most már nem lesz elég. Folyamatos győzelemmel még sikerülhet, pláne ha a többieknek problémáik adódnak. De ha a Red Bull minden versenyt befejez, akkor átgázolnak rajtunk. Nekem a mindent vagy semmit elvet kell követnem az utolsó három futamon."* - nyilatkozta Lewis Hamilton.


Jenson Button is osztja csapattársa véleményét:​
*"Ha Koreára nem mutatunk valami nagy előrelépést, de ha továbbra is meglesz a tempóelőnyük a Red Bulloknak, simán behúzzák vb-címet."*


*Japán Nagydíj: Fernando Alonso (Videó)**A következő videóban a kétszeres spanyol világbajnokkal tehetünk meg egy kört a suzukai aszfaltcsíkon.
*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0v1JVDNCxhA?fs=1&amp;hl=hu_HU"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0v1JVDNCxhA?fs=1&amp;hl=hu_HU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 18)

*Koreai Nagydíj: Időrend *​ 
*A következő összeállításunkban az idei Koreai Nagydíj és annak pontos időrendje került középpontba.*​ 

*Csütörtök, október 21.*
*15:00: FIA sajtótájékoztató*​ 
*Péntek, október 22.*
*10:00 - 11:30: Első szabadedzés*
*14:00 - 15:30: Második szabadedzés*
*16:00: FIA sajtótájékoztató*​ 
*Szombat, október 23.*
*11:00 - 12:00: Harmadik szabadedzés*
*14:00 - 15:00: Időmérő*
*15:00: FIA sajtótájékoztató*​ 
*Vasárnap, október 24.*
*15:00 - 17:00: Koreai Nagydíj*
*17:00: FIA sajtótájékoztató*​ 
*Koreai GP *
*Körök száma: 55 *
*Versenytáv: 309.155 km*​ 

*Koreai Nagydíj: Pályabejáró (Videó)*​ 
*Íme egy virtuális pályabejáró az első Koreai Nagydíjról, mely a hétvégén kerül megrendezésre.*​ 


<EMBED height=385 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=640 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/dvSEMcl2Cz8?fs=1&hl=hu_HU allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always">​ 

*Gyulay Zsolt állami támogatásért Fellegi Tamáshoz készül*
2010. 10. 18. 09.24 <RIGHT>



 

*Gyulay Zsolt a jövő héten Fellegi Tamás nemzeti fejlesztési miniszterhez készül, hogy a Hungaroring Sport Zrt. jelenleginél nagyobb mértékű állami támogatásáról tárgyaljon.*​ 

A Hungaroring Sport Zrt. augusztus végén kinevezett elnök-vezérigazgatója a Magyar Televízió Ma Reggel című műsorában ezt azzal indokolta hétfőn, hogy a Forma-1-es Magyar Nagydíj megrendezési költségeinek nagy része a gazdasági társaságnál jelentkezik, viszont nem az összes nyereség csapódik le a Hungaroring Sport Zrt-nél.
"Akik a futam miatt jönnek az országba, általában egy hetet töltenek itt, s így a bevételek elsősorban a szállodaiparban és a vendéglátásban jelentkeznek, miközben a külföldiek itt tartózkodása jelentős áfabevételt is generál. Emellett a Forma-1-es nagydíjról sokat beszélnek, így hatása az országimázs szempontjából sem elhanyagolható" – fogalmazott Gyulay, aki hangsúlyozta, hogy az elmúlt hat-nyolc évben az állam eléggé magára hagyta a Hungaroring Sport Zrt-t.
"Folyamatos fejlesztési kényszerek vannak, s ezeket a Hungaroring Sport Zrt. az elmúlt időszakban saját forrásból próbálta megvalósítani. Ez azonban hosszabb távon nem megy, mert kölcsönöket kellett felvenni, s ez eléggé nyomja a társaságot. Tudomásul kell venni, hogy utoljára állami nagyberuházás akkor volt a Hungaroringen, amikor a nyolcvanas évek közepén felépült a pálya" – jelentette ki Gyulay, majd hozzátette, hogy olyan országok kapcsolódnak be a Forma-1-be, amelyekkel Magyarországnak nehéz versenyeznie. Példaként megemlítette, hogy idén Dél-Korea jelentkezik új futammal, jövőre India is beszáll a Forma-1-es cirkuszba, egy múlt heti hír szerint pedig 2014-től Oroszországban, Szocsiban is rendeznek majd versenyt. 
Gyulay ugyanakkor hangsúlyozta, hogy "az európai pályák rangsorában nem állunk rossz helyzetben", mert a Hungaroringnek rengeteg előnye és jelentős hagyománya is van, hiszen Monza és Monte-Carlo után a harmadik olyan helyszín, ahol a leghosszabb ideje folyamatosan van verseny.
*"Nem vagyunk vészhelyzetben, de nagyon szükséges, hogy a pályát fejlesszük" &shy;*– összegzett Gyulay, aki azt is elmondta, hogy az állami támogatás mellett a pályázati lehetőségeket és egyéb más források bevonását is megvizsgáltatja.​ 
*A jelenlegi szerződés szerint 2016-ig biztosított a Magyar Nagydíj helye a Forma-1-es versenynaptárban, *az állam a jogdíj kifizetésével eddig is támogatta a futamot. A jogdíj 2008-ban 18,2 millió (3,6 milliárd forint) dollár volt, s az akkor meghosszabbított szerződés szerint évente tíz százalékkal növekszik.​ 

*Ezt nézd meg! Hamilton nője kivetkőzik magából!*​ 
<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>*A magát 28 évesnek valló Nicole Scherzinger két koncert között igyekszik minél több futamon ott lenni*
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="HEIGHT: 10px">
​</TD></TR><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link12>*Ti mit írnátok képalának?*





​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 

<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport </EMBED>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 19)

*Briatore: Három futam van hátra, Vettel-nek másodszámúnak kell lennie*​ 
*A Red Bull-Racing ausztrál versenyzőjének menedzsere, Flavio Briatore továbbra is azt hangoztatja, hogy az utolsó versenyeken az osztrák istállónak első számú versenyzőnek kell kineveznie Mark Webber-t.*​ 
*Flavio beáldozná Sebastian Vettel világbajnoki esélyeit.*​ 


Mark Webber pillanatnyilag 14 ponttal vezeti a tabellát német csapattársa, és a Ferrari spanyol versenyzője előtt. Ha a Red Bull úgy dönt, hogy az ausztrált támogatja, és Sebastian Vettel-t megteszi a hátvédjének, akkor minden valószínűség szerint Webber Abu Dhabi-ban világbajnoki címet fog ünnepelni.​ 
A Red Bull vezetősége azonban továbbra sem állított fel csapatsorrendet, és Christian Horner, a gárda főnöke elmondta, az utolsó versenyeken is egymásnak fogják ereszteni a pilótáikat.​ 
Briatore nem így gondolkodik.​ 
„Már csak három futam van vissza a szezonból, és a Red Bull-nak Markot kell megtennie az első számú versenyzőnek.” – mondta Flavio Briatore, aki hozzátette, ha a Ferrarinál dolgozna, akkor ő is Fernando Alonso-t nevezte volna ki első számú pilótának.​ 
*Ecclestone: A csapatok foglalkozzanak csak a saját dolgukkal*​ 
*A Forma-1 kereskedelmi jogainak birtokosa, Bernie Ecclestone beszólt a csapatvezetőknek. A brit üzletember megelégelte, hogy a csapatfőnökök nem a saját feladatukkal foglalkoznak, hanem másokéval. Ecclestone úgy gondolja, hogy az istállóknak ahelyett, hogy jogosulatlan előnyszerzésen gondolkodnak, inkább versenyképes autók építésével kellene foglalkozniuk.*​ 

<TABLE style="MARGIN: 0px -3px 6px 6px" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=245 align=right><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD class=silverboxfej height=20></TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; PADDING-LEFT: 6px; PADDING-RIGHT: 6px; PADDING-TOP: 6px" class=boxkeret></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Bernie Ecclestone a hónap végén ünnepli 80. születésnapját, aminek alkalmából a Forma-1 hivatalos honlapjának adott interjút. A brit milliárdos most érezte úgy, hogy kifejezze egyet nem értését a legtöbb csapatvezető hozzáállásával kapcsolatban. Úgy véli, sosem lehet sikeres az, aki csak a másikat támadja, illetve a jogi kiskapukat akarja a maga javára kihasználni, ahelyett, hogy tiszta küzdelemben bizonyítaná a világnak, nincs nála jobb.​ 
"A saját üzletüket kellene megfelelően irányítaniuk ahelyett, hogy másokéval foglalkoznak. Ami jó a Forma-1-nek, az jó minden szereplőjének, a csapatoknak és a cégeknek is"- nyilatkozta Bernie Ecclestone.​ 
Az F1 kereskedelmi jogait birtokló milliárdos szerint a világbajnokság mezőnyének csak és kizárólag a győzelemmel kellene foglalkoznia, és azzal, miként érhetnék azt el. "Túl sokan gondolnak arra, hogy számukra mi a jó. Ugyanez a helyzet a szabályokkal is. Kizárólag az jár a fejükben, hogy miként tudnák azokat a saját javukra alakítani úgy, hogy győzelemhez jussanak. Ezt nem egónak, hanem butaságnak nevezném. Az egészet globálisan kellene látniuk. Minden csapat nagyon versenyképes, és mindegyikben megvan a győzni akarás. Ezt teljes mértékben támogatom"- mondta a brit üzletember.​ 
Bernie Ecclestone annak a híve, hogy sportszerű küzdelemben a legjobb nyerjen, ne pedig a nyerészkedő szerezzen előnyt a többiekkel szemben.​ 
*"A csapatoknak azonos feltételek között kell legyőzniük a többieket, nem pedig úgy, hogy valamilyen módon jogtalan előnyre tesznek szert. Ha valaki azért jut előnyhöz, mert egy jobb autót épített, vagy jobb pilótája van, netán a stratégiája jobb, mint a többieké, akkor az nagyszerű. De egyesek nagyobb teljesítményű motorral szeretnének versenyezni, mint mások. Ezt egyszerűen nem szabad megengedni, hisz nem ez a helyes út"-* jelentette ki az F1 nagyura.​ 



*A Ferrari a Red Bull és a McLaren versenyzői csatájában** bízik*​ 
*A Scuderia Ferrari csapatfőnöke, Stefano Domenicali szerint nagyon érdekes lesz látni, hogy a két istállónál hogyan is birkóznak meg egymással a pilóták, akik még mindig harcban vannak a bajnoki címért.*​ 
*Az olaszok bíznak benne, hogy ebből profitálhatnak.*​ 
A bajnokságnak továbbra is 5 reális esélyese van. A Red Bull és a McLaren csapatnál két-két versenyző van harcban a címért. Az osztrák és a brit istálló sem határozott meg sorrendet, míg a Ferrarinál más a helyzet.​ 
Maranello-ban a Német Nagydíj óta egyértelmű az, hogy a csapat Fernando Alonso mögött áll, és Felipe Massának támogatói szerepet kell betöltenie a 2010-es szezon végéig.​ 
„A másik két csapatnál mindkét versenyző egymás ellen fog harcolni. Úgy gondolom, hogy nagyon fontos lesz az utolsó versenyeken a versenyzők kapcsolata, akik nem csak egymás ellen fognak küzdeni. Ez nagyon érdekes lesz.​ 

*Button és Webber is kikérdezte az indiait *​ 
*A McLaren-Mercedes és a Red Bull-Racing pilótája is kikérdezte a HRT indiai pilótáját, aki elsőként és egyelőre egyedüliként hajthatott körbe a koreai aszfaltcsíkon egy F1-es autóval.*​ 
*A világbajnokság éllovasa, és a címvédő is nagyon érdeklődő volt.*​ 
Szeptember hónap elején a Red Bull-Racing az akkor még épülőben lévő új koreai pályán parádézott. A Formula-1-ben munkanélküli Karun Chandhok kapta meg a lehetőséget az osztrák istállótól, hogy elsőként guruljon pályára egy F1-es autóval Koreában.​ 
Annak ellenére, hogy Karun értékes információk birtokába jutott a pályáról, csak Mark Webber és Jenson Button kérdezte ki a yeongam-i aszfaltcsíkról az élmezőnyből.​ 
„Beszélgettünk erről-arról Jenson-nel (Button). Nagyon kíváncsi volt Koreát illetően.” – mondta Karun Chandhok.​ 
Jenson mellett Mark is beállt a sorba. „Nyilvánvaló, hogy nagyon kíváncsi volt arra, hogy mit gondolok erről a helyről, és mi volt a pályán.”​ 
Természetesen Bruno Senna, Karun csapattársa is feltett néhány kérdést a pilótának.​ 
Chandhok elmondta, szerinte a modern szimulátorokban készülő versenyzők hajlamosak túlságosan is nagy figyelmet fordítani a szimulációnak, és többet várnak attól, mint amit valójában tud.​ 
*Egy női DTM pilóta F1-es tesztet akar*​ 
*Susie Stoddart, a Német Túraautó Bajnokságban (DTM) szerepelő versenyzőnő egy Formula-1-es autóban is meg akarja mutatni a képességeit.*​ 
A 27 éves skót bízik benne, hogy lehetőséget kap az egyik csapatnál.​ 
*Stoddart, aki partnere a Williams csapat osztrák társtulajdonosának, Christian „Toto” Wolff-nak, jelenleg egy Mercedes autóval rója a köröket a német sorozatban. *​ 
*„A Formula-1-ről álmodom.” – mondta a hölgy. *​ 
*„Legalább egy tesztet szeretnék, mely az első lenne számomra. Ez az, amit igazán meg akarok csinálni. De azt el kell mondjam, hogy nem csak egy PR mutatványt akarok.” – folytatta határozottan. *​ 
*„Meg akarom mutatni nekik, hogy mit tudok.” – tette hozzá Stoddart, aki korábban a Formula Renault és a brit F3 sorozatban is versenyzett. *​ 
*Jelenleg a 12. helyen áll a DTM-ben, megelőzve a korábbi F1-es pilótákat (Ralf Schumacher, David Coulthard, Markus Winkelhock). *​ 
*A bajnokságból két verseny van vissza. *​ 

*Ma 29 éves Heikki Kovalainen*



 
*A mai napon ünnepli 29. születésnapját a Lotus F1 Racing Team finn pilótája, Heikki Kovalainen. *​ 
*Kovalainen karrierje, mint sok más autóversenyzónek, a gokartozással kezdődött, 1991-ben. 2000-ig a gokartnál maradt. Pályafutása során a legjobb helyezése két második helyezés volt a Finn Formula A-ban 1999-ben és 2000-ben. Skandináv bajnok is lett és megnyerte az Elf Masters-t a 2000. évben. Az Év Finn Versenyzőjének választották.*​ 
*Kovalainen az első szezonjában az Angol Forma Renault bajnokság egyik autójába ülhetett be. Nemsokára alaposan jártas lett a ringben. A világbajnoki pontversenyben negyedik és az év újonca lett, 2 győzelemmel, 2 pole-lal és 3 leggyorsabb körrel.*​ 
*2002-ben Kovalainen előbbre lépett a Brit F3-ba. A debütálási idényében harmadik lett a bajnokságban. 5 győzelemmel, 3 pole-lal és 3 leggyorsabb körrel újra az év újonca lett. Nemzetközi sorozatokban is jól bizonyított, egy második hellyel Makaóban és egy negyedik hellyel a Zandvoort Marlboro Masters-ben.h*​ 
*Heikki felfogása nagyon egyszerű volt, hogy bajnok legyen a Nissan Világ Szériában (World Series by Nissan): egy évet tanulással töltött, a rákövetkező évben bajnok lett. Azután, hogy befejezte a második évét is 2003-ban, a bemutatkozása után a finn elment a Pons csapathoz és megszerezte a címet nekik is. Még ebben az évben részt vehetett egy Forma-1-es teszten és nekilátott felkészülni a Forma-szériához.*​ 

*2005-ben az Arden csapat leszerződtette a GP2-be, s csak nagy csatában maradt alul a győztes Nico Rosberggel szemben.*​ 
*2006-ban Kovalainen a Renault Formula-1-es csapatánál volt tesztpilóta. Miután Fernando Alonso az év végén elhagyta a csapatot, Kovalainen versenyző lett a csapatnál. 2007-ben legjobb helyezése egy második hely volt Japánban. Végül 30 pontot gyűjtött, ami a hetedik helyre volt elég neki. Kovalainen majdnem véghez vitte azt a bravúrt, hogy minden versenyen célba ér, de Brazíliában kiesett. Csapattársa, Giancarlo Fisichella az év végén nyolcadik lett az összetettben.*​

*2008-ra a McLaren csapathoz igazolt, az évad első versenyén, Ausztráliában megfutotta a leggyorsabb kört, és ötödik lett. A Maláj Nagydíjon öthelyes rajtbültetést kapott, de a versenyen felküzdötte magát a harmadik helyre. Bahreinben az 5. helyen zárt és – az évadban már másodszor – megfutotta a verseny leggyorsabb körét.*​ 
*A Spanyol Nagydíj 22. körében egy kanyarban autójának a bal első kereke kipukkadt. Közel 200 km/órás sebesség mellett orral a gumifalba csapódott. A 26 g-s erejű ütközéstől elvesztette az eszméletét, az orvosi személyzet emelte ki az összetörött autóból. Már a hordágyon magához tért és a pálya elsősegély-központjában elvégzett vizsgálatok szerint nem szenvedett komoly sérülést. Helikopterrel Barcelonába szállították további vizsgálatokra és másnap reggel hagyhatta el a kórházat.*​ 
*A Török Nagydíj előtt orvosi vizsgálaton kellett átesnie, ahol alkalmasnak ítélték a versenyzésre. Az időmérő edzésen a 2. helyre kvalifikálta magát, ami pályafutása addigi legjobb edzéseredménye volt. A rajtnál beragadt, majd ütközött Kimi Räikkönennel és a boxba kelett hajtania kerékcserére. A mezőny végéről csak a 12. helyre tudott felzárkózni. A Monacói Nagydíjon ismét a mezőny végéről kellett felzárkóznia, hiába kvalifikálta magát a 4. helyre az időmérő edzésen. Az esős futamon, folyton változó körülmények között a 8. helyre tudott feljönni, egy pontot szerezve ezzel magának és a McLarennek Hamilton tíze mellé. Az egyéni világbajnokságban maradt a 6. helyen, bár Mark Webber pontszámban beérte.*​ 
*



Kanadában a 7. helyről rajtolt, de a verseny végén megint nem szerzett pontot, mert kétszer volt a boxban, és sok gyengébb autó végzett előtte, akik csak egyszer álltak ki. Itt Webber se szerzett pontot, így Kovalainen maradt a hatodik. A Francia Nagydíj végre összejött neki: igaz, csak az 5. helyre kvalifikálta magát, és feltartás miatt öthelyes rajtbüntetést kapott, de jó versenyzéssel a 4. lett, sőt a dobogóra is esélyes volt, de végül nem sikerült megelőznie Jarno Trullit. A következő versenyen hiába szerezte meg a pole pozíciót, Hamilton megelőzte, pár körrel később Kovalainen megpördült, és Räikkönen is elment mellette. Végül az 5. helyen zárta a versenyt.*​ 
*A Német Nagydíjon Kovalainen a 3. helyről indulhatott, és végül az 5. helyen zárta a versenyt.*​ 
*A Magyar Nagydíjon Kovalaninen a 2. helyről indult, csapattársa, Lewis Hamilton mögül. Sokáig a 3. helyen autózott, mivel Felipe Massa megelőzte még a rajtnál. Hatalmas szerencséjére, Massának és Hamiltonnak is problémái adódtak. Hamilton defektet kapott, míg Massának 3 körrel a verseny vége előtt megállt az autója a célegyenesben. *​ 
*Így végül megnyerte élete első Formula–1-es nagydíját. Első futamgyőzelme mellett arról is emlékezetes lesz számára a XXIII. Magyar Nagydíj, hogy ő lett a Formula-1 100. futamgyőztese. Érdekes egybeesés, hogy a XXIII. Magyar Nagydíjon Kovalainen a 23-as rajtszámú McLaren MP4-23-mal nyert.*​ 
*Valenciában a 4. lett. Spában a 3. helyre kvalifikálta magát, de a rajtnál nagyon visszaesett, majd áthajtásos büntetést kapott, mert összeütközött Mark Webberrel. Végül műszaki hiba miatt ki kellett állnia a versenyből. Monzában a második helyről rajtolt és itt is ért célba. A Szingapúri Nagydíjon az 5. helyről indulhatott, de a Piquet balesete miatti biztonsági autós időszakban visszaesett és csak a 10. helyen ért célba. A Japán Nagydíjat motorhiba miatt feladni kényszerült. A világbajnokságot 7. helyen 53 ponttal zárta. *​ 
*2009-es szezon még inkább nem sikerült neki. Mentségére szóljon, munkaeszköze, az MP4-24 sem volt valami acélos. Az idényt csak a 11. helyen zárta. Kovalainen helyére Jenson Button, 2009 világbajnoka érkezett.*​ 
​*Jelenleg az újonc Lotus Racing néven futó istálló pilótája.*​ 
*Dr.Lóerő*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 20)

*Formula-1: Ecclestone szerint veszélyben a Belga Nagydíj jövője*​ 

*Bernie Ecclestone, a Formula–1 első számú vezetője szerint veszélybe került a Belga Nagydíj jövője. A sportvezető erről a Guardiannak adott nyilatkozatában beszélt.*​ 

<!-- .cikkhead -->„Így igaz. Ha a kormány nem támogatja a futam megrendezését, nem lesz verseny, mert a szervezők másképp nem tudják előteremteni az ehhez szükséges pénzt” – mondta Ecclestone az egyik klasszikus versenynek számító Belga Nagydíjról. A sportvezető hozzátette, a Török Nagydíj jövője sincs biztosítva.​ 
Ecclestone 2011-től kezdve 20 futamos világbajnokságot szeretne, a jelenlegi 19 futamhoz jövőre csatlakozik az Indiai Nagydíj, 2012-ben az Egyesült Államok Nagydíja, 2014-ben pedig az oroszországi futam. Ez azt jelenti, hogy a jövőben két futamnak ki kell kerülnie a versenynaptárból, és Ecclestone elmondása szerint a kettő közül legalább az egyik európai futam lesz.
*„Ez világbajnokság, és a szó jelentéséből következik, hogy a világ különböző pontjain kell versenyeznünk”* – indokolta tervét a 79 éves sportvezető.​ 

*Alonso: Tetszik a koreai pálya, és rendben van *​ 
*A kétszeres spanyol világbajnok jó véleménnyel van az új aszfaltcsíkról, amit biciklivel már körbe is járt.*​ 
Fernando bízik benne, hogy remek versenyt láthatnak a nézők vasárnap.

*Fernando Alonso*​ 
_*Tegnap este érkeztem meg Szöulba, és ma reggel indultam el Yeongam-ba, mely az első Koreai Nagydíjnak ad otthont. Ebéd után kikukkantottam a pályára, mert meg szerettem volna nézni, hogy milyen is az valójában. Azt kell mondjam, hogy az első benyomások pozitívak. Először is, nincsenek nagy meglepetések, mint azt láthattuk már a szimulátoron az elmúlt hetekben, és a valóság az, hogy sok a közös. Egy nagyon érdekes pályának néz ki, ahol élvezetesnek kell lennie a vezetésnek, különösen az utolsó szektorban. Ez a pálya többnek a keveréke. Az első szektorban sok rész Bahrain-re emlékezet: a hosszú egyenesek kemény fékezési pontokkal, ami egy visszafordítóra vezet rá. A második Törökországra hasonlít, főleg a 11-es kanyar, ami az isztambuli nyolcasra emlékezet, míg az utolsó a harmadik szektorra Abu Dhabi-ban.*_​ 
_*Amikor megérkezel egy új pályára, akkor még élesebb vagy, mint általában a vezetés szempontjából. Az első kör délelőtt nagyon hosszúnak fog tűnni. *_​ 
_*Úgy gondolom, hogy látványos versenyt kellene itt látunk. Van pár előzési lehetőség a pályán, különösen a 3-as kanyarnál. *_​ 
_*Tegnap este megnéztem a Real Madridot a Bajnok Ligájában, és elégedett vagyok a kettő-nullás eredménnyel a Milan ellen. Ez egy igazán jó eredmény. *_​ 

*Így dolgoznak a koreai pályán 4 nappal a futam előtt *​ 
*<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>Miközben a pilóták kezdik feltérképezni a yeongami pályát, még munkagépek dolgoznak a Koreai GP helyszínén.
​</TD></TR><TR></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 21)

*Futamelőzetes: Koreai GP*

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD id=hir_cikk2 class=link20>*A hivatalos pályabejárást többször halasztották, ám két héttel a futam előtt végleg elkészült a yeongami pálya az F1-es versenyre.*​

Csaknem 15 éves huzavona után Ecclestone-nak sikerült összehoznia az első F1-es Koreai GP-t. Bár az ide vezető út cseppet sem volt zökkenőmentes. Bernie 1996-ban már leszerződött egy koreai építőipari nagyvállalattal, amely Sepoong melletti épített volna F1-es pályát, és 1998 és 2002 között rendezett volna futamokat. Ám az 1998-as koreai gazdasági válság közbeszólt, minek következtében a pálya sosem készült el, Ecclestone pedig perre vitte a dolgot. És nyert. Ám a koreai krachhal nem csak a Forma-1, hanem az amerikai Champ Car is pórul járt, ugyanis a tengerentúli széria is tervezett ide versenyt, még 2005-ben.​ 
A yeongami pálya építésére már kormányzati garanciát kapott Ecclestone, így 2006-ban már ünnepélyes keretek között alhatta alá azt a szerződést, melynek értelmében Dél-Korea 2010-től Forma-1-es futamot rendez Szöultól nem messze. A futamot egy új, félig városi pályára tervezték, melynek megálmodója - minő meglepetés - Hermann Tilke volt. Ezzel Ázsia egyik legjelentősebb autóexportőr-országa is bekerült a száguldó cirkusz vérkeringésébe. 
A futamnak otthont adó Csollanam-do tartomány Koreai Köztársaság délnyugati részén fekszik. A futam rendezője a Korea Auto Valley Operation nevű cég lesz, amely a tartományi kormány és az M-Bridge Holdings konzorcium közös vállalkozása. Ez a cég építi (most is) a mintegy 264 millió dolláros összköltségű versenypályát, mely a Koreai Nagydíj otthona lesz.
Az 5621 méter hosszú Korean International Circuit-nek nevezett aszfaltcsík munkálatait 2007-ben kezdték el. Az akkoriban tervezett határidős záradékban még 2009-es dátum szerepelt, ám számos akadály merült fel a pálya építésével kapcsolatban. Idén rengeteg rémhír látott napvilágot, miszerint a verseny elmarad, mivel a pálya túl lassú ütemben épül, ám az utolsó utáni pillanatra sikerült F1-es versebnyre alkalmas pályát összehozniuk a koreaiaknak. Az FIA hivatalos pályabejárását többször is elhalasztották, végül két héttel a 2010-es GP előtt az FIA versenyigazgatója és biztonsági küldötte, Charlie Whiting a kétnapos kötelező inspekciót követően - amit az építkezés során elszenvedett késedelem miatt korábban többször elhalasztottak - megfelelőnek minősítette a yeongami létesítmény állapotát. A pályára így lényegében két héttel aq verseny előtt fektették le az utolsó réteg aszfaltot, mely a versenyzők aggodalma alapján még gondot okozhat a szabadedzéseken. Ugyan a pálya elkészült, de az infrastruktúrája a verseny idején még hiányos lesz.​ 
A koreai létesítmény fő jellegzetessége, hogy a tengerparton, Monacóhoz hasonlóan egy jachtkikötő mentén terül el, és állandó része mellett egy szakasza a közeli város utcáin húzódik majd. A Forma-1-es paddockot az év közben rendezvényekre, kiállításokra használják majd, valamint üzleteknek és éttermeknek adják ki.​ 
A pálya vonalvezetése a dél-koreai nemzeti lobogó mintázatára hasonlít.​ 
Dél-Korea zászlója három fő részre osztható: a fehér háttéren egy piros-kék „taeguk” – azaz jin-jang jel – négy – minden sarok felé egy-egy – trigram által körülvéve. A fehér háttér az emberek tisztaságát szimbolizálja; a „taeguk” minden dolgok eredetét, a két princípiumot jelképezi, a négy trigram (név szerint Geon, Gon, Gam,Ri) pedig az elemeket (ég, föld, hold, nap). A pálya tervezőinek célja a keleti és a nyugati kultúrák közötti egyensúly megtalálása. Eredetileg piros és fekete színekben tervezték a pályát, de egy közvélemény-kutatás hatására elvetették ezt a tervet.​ 

​</TD></TR><TR></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<EMBED height=385 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=640 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/lxq2U1ED_Qw?fs=1&hl=hu_HU allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"> 

Műszaki szempontból Yeongam vegyes pályának mondható. Míg a páléya első felében - ahol hosszú egyenesek húzódnak - inkább a mechanikai, míg a pálya hátsó, kanyargós részén az aerodinamikai tapadás a fontosabb. Éppen ezért a csapatoknak meg kell találniuk a kompromisszumot, és az arany középutat a beállítások terén. A fékek terhelése közepesnek mondható. Kicsit hasonlít az olyan vegyes pályákra, mint Suzuka, ahol az autónak nem szabad sem alul-, sem túlkormányzottnak lennie. Olyan beállításokat kell választani, amelyekkel az autó eleje képes a gyors irányváltásokra, a hátulja viszont elég stabil ahhoz, hogy agresszíven megtámadhatók legyenek a tempós kanyarok.

A Bridgestone eddig a futamokra többségben a kemény és a lágy keverékű abroncsait vitte el, így a csapatok ezzel a két összetétellel számolhattak legtöbbször. Az újonc Dél-Koreai GP-n is ezeket a keverékeket vetik majd be a japán gumigyárosok.

*A Koreai Nagydíj menetrendje (magyar idő szerint):**

péntek:*
1. szabadedzés: 3 óra
2. szabadedzés: 7 óra
​
*szombat: *
3. szabadedzés: 4 óra
időmérő edzés: 7 óra 

*vasárnap: *
*Koreai Nagydíj: 8 óra (1 kör 5.621 km, a versenytáv 55 (309,155 Km)*

Dr.Lóerő
​</EMBED>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 21)

*Formula-1: Horgonyt fel, és gyerünk! - Rubens Barrichello*

*Rubens Barrichello, a Formula–1-es Williams csapat pilótája nem tudja, mire számítson Dél-Koreában, de elmondta, nyitottan áll ehhez a pályához is, mint minden új ringhez.*​<!-- .cikkhead -->

Rubens Barrichello, a Formula–1-es Williams csapat pilótája nagyon küzdelmes versenyt vár Dél-Koreában, hisz számára egyértelmű a cél: az egyéni vb-pontversenyben mindenképpen szeretne bekerülni a legjobb tíz közé – mindössze 6 pont a hátránya az előtte álló Adrian Sutil és 13 egység Michael Schumacher mögött –, ráadásul egy jó szerepléssel a Williams is közelebb kerülne a konstruktőrök között a hőn áhított hatodik helyhez.

*„Én nyitottan állok minden új pályához, ugyanúgy, mint most a koreai ringhez is. Egyelőre mindössze annyit tudok róla, hogy néhány nagyon gyors egyenesből és több szűk kanyarból áll. Mást nem sikerült megtudnom róla, így nincs más lehetőségem, mint a pénteki két szabadedzés előtt gyalog és motorkerékpáron is végigmegyek rajta, és minden tapasztalatot átbeszélek majd a mérnökeimmel. Úgy érzem, jelenleg ez minden, amit tehetek"* – nyilatkozta a brazil versenyző.

*„A feltételek mindenki számára azonosak, úgy tanulja mindenki a pályát, ahogy halad rajta az autójával. Tudod, hogy kell F1-es autót vezetni, tudsz gyorsan menni, így nincs más hátra, mint horgonyt fel, és gyerünk. Még sosem jártam ezelőtt ebben az országban, de alig várom már, hogy láthassam. Az esélyekről? Őszintén megmondom, fogalmam sincs, mire számítsak"* – vélekedett Barrichello

Dr.Lóerő​


----------



## ziiziii (2010 Október 27)

És Alonso -47 pontos hátrányból jött vissza az első helyre! Éljen, éljen!

Remélem idén újra sikerül neki megszerezni a vb címet!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 27)

ziiziii írta:


> És Alonso -47 pontos hátrányból jött vissza az első helyre! Éljen, éljen!
> 
> Remélem idén újra sikerül neki megszerezni a vb címet!


 
Azért ne igyunk előre a "maci" bőrére...még vannak ott a sorban mások is...akiket nem szabad leirni...


----------



## zoli1986 (2010 Október 28)

Én is remélem, hogy Alonso lesz a világbajnok, de még 2 futam hátra van. Nehéz dolga lesz.


----------



## seninha (2010 November 1)

Én Senna rajongó voltam és leszek. A jelenlegi mezőnyből szerintem Hamiltonban van meg az, amit benne szerettem.


----------



## seninha (2010 November 1)

Ja és ha már kanadai lapon vagyunk el ne felejtsem, hogy imádtam az "öreg" ( és sajnos már örökké fiatalon maradó) Gilles Villeneuve győzni akarását és az ifjabb világbajnoki címét.


----------



## Rossi-46 (2010 November 12)

Szerintem Alonso csak a jó autóval tud valamit mutatni.


----------



## Rossi-46 (2010 November 12)

A forma-1 közönség számát jelentősen megemeli, hogy Schumaher visszatért.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 14)

Rossi-46 írta:


> A forma-1 közönség számát jelentősen megemeli, hogy Schumaher visszatért.


 
Sztem nézőpont kérdése...a szakértők és a hétköznapi rajongok
körében megkérdezettek szerint ez nem igy van...
Ego azt mondom,hogy már nagyonidőszerű volt...kilépni a rém unalmassá vált *Schumacher* versenyek-győzelmek korából...
Végre a fiataloknak köszönhetően...van ismét "tűz" és szenvedély a futamokon...ahol nem a szokásos forgatókönyvben megirt áll mindig a dobogó legfelső fokára...,
Nem becsmérlem és elismerem Schumaher tudását...,de sajnos éveken át nem a tudást láttuk...mintsem sok sok nem igazán sportszerű dolgot...az az a fair play nem volt jellemzője már az F1nek a Schumaher érában...
Sztem az a baj....,hogy sajnos sokan fanatikussá váltak Schumaharrel kapcsolatban...és nem értem hogy ha valami jó..., azt miért nem lehet egyértelműen dicsérni..., vagy legalább csak elfogadni...., mindenféle negatív "kicsengés" nélkül....,mert most nagyon jó versenyeket láthatunk az F1-ben....

A magam részéről örülők Vettel mai győzelmének és egyben a 2010-es évi VB cimének...megérdemelt volt és ez a 23 éves srác becsülettel dolgozott,hogy célját elérje....Gratula!


----------



## tsz (2010 November 15)

Rossi-46 írta:


> Szerintem Alonso csak a jó autóval tud valamit mutatni.




szerintem is...

szerintem viszont súmahher, fettl, hemilton, massa, vebör, és még jó
csomóan csak a jó autóval tudnak valamit mutatni...
lehet ha én beférnék fettl tragacsába, jövőre új csempiont ünnepelhetnétek...

(Ayrton Senna halálával megszünt a forma eggy érdekes lenni...)


----------



## Noci87 (2010 November 15)

*Sebastian Vettel a világbajnok*







Sebastian Vettel megnyerte az Abu-dzabi Nagydíjat, és ennek köszönhetően a 2010-es Formula–1-es idény világbajnoka lett. A futamot vb-éllovasként váró Fernando Alonso Mark Webbert másolva korán a boxba hajtott, a középmezőnybe került, és csak a 7. helyen ért célba. Vettel négy ponttal nyerte meg a vb-t spanyol riválisa előtt.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 19)

*Vasárnap szülővárosában ünneplik majd Vettelt*
2010. 11. 18. 19.35

<RIGHT> 






*Több mint százezer ünneplőt várnak vasárnap Heppenheimba, a friss Forma-1-es világbajnok Sebastian Vettel németországi szülővárosába, ahol nagyszabású buli keretében köszöntik majd a pilótát.*

Az eseményre pontosan egy héttel azután kerül sor, hogy a Red Bull 23 éves versenyzője Abu-Dzabiban megnyerte az idei világbajnoki sorozatot, s ezzel az F1 történetének legfiatalabb vb-győztese lett.
Heppenheimban 26 ezren laknak.​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Vettel: különleges a Ferrari vagy a Mercedes pilótájának lenni*
2010. 11. 19. 13.55

<RIGHT> 






*Sebastian Vettel, a Forma-1 új világbajnoka azt mondta: a távoli jövőben el tudja képzelni magát a Mercedes vagy a Ferrari egyik versenyautójában, de most még csak jelenlegi csapatában, a Red Bullban gondolkodik.*
A 23 éves német pilóta, aki múlt vasárnap, Abu-Dzabiban az autós gyorsasági világbajnokság történetének legfiatalabb vb-elsője lett, a Bild című lap pénteki számában közölt nyilatkozatában elárulta: honfitársa, a hétszeres világbajnok Michael Schumacher sokat mesélt neki arról, milyen is az olasz, illetve német istállóhoz tartozni.
"Elmondta, hogy milyen különleges pillanatokat élt át, amikor a Ferrari és a Mercedes versenyzője volt. Mindkét márka az F1 múltja, jelene és természetesen jövője - fogalmazott Vettel. - A Mercedes és a Ferrari minden pilóta álma, de az, hogy valakinek lehetősége adódik-e ezekben az autókban versenyezni, sok mindentől függ. Mindennek stimmelnie kell, a mítosz egyedül nem elég."
A friss világbajnok ugyanakkor hozzátette: számára ez a két istálló csak a távoli jövőt jelentheti, most arra összpontosít, hogy a következő szezonban megvédjék címeiket a Red Bull-lal.
Vettel jelenleg is Abu-Dzabiban tartózkodik, ahol az új Pirelli-gumikat teszteli, majd vasárnap, egy héttel diadala után szülővárosában, Heppenheimban rendeznek nagy ünnepséget a tiszteletére.​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Természetvédők harcolnak Vettel teniszpálya építése ellen*
2010. 11. 18. 10.32

<RIGHT> 






*Nem építhet teniszpályát svájci lakhelyén Sebastian Vettel, a Forma-1 újdonsült világbajnoka.*

A 23 éves német pilóta az alpesi adóparadicsomban található Ellighausenben él, és birtokán szeretne egy 20x6 méteres úszómedencét, valamint egy teniszpályát kialakítani. A telek egy része azonban természetvédelmi területen fekszik, amelybe "belelógna" a tervezett sportpálya, így két környezetvédő szervezet is pert indított az ügyben.
A 145 lakosú falucska vezetősége nemrég megszavazta, hogy a neves polgártárs kedvéért némileg módosítsák a védett terület határait, ám a civil szervezetek nem engednek:
"Az még nem lenne gond, ha a medencét közelebb helyezné el a házhoz, de a teniszpálya nem megoldható - szögezte le Raimund Rodewald, a Természetvédelmi Alap vezetője. - És Michael Schumacher is inkább elköltözött a Genfi-tóhoz, amikor a környezetvédők keresztülhúzták a számításait az appenzelli álomházának építésénél."
Vettel tavaly megvásárolt birtokán egyebek között halastó is található, a főépületet egy régi parasztház alkotja.


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 23)

*Vettel hárommillió euró jutalmat kapott*
2010. 11. 23. 06.35 <RIGHT> 






*Hárommillió eurós jutalmat kapott az idei Forma-1-es világbajnokságon győztes német Sebastian Vettel.*

A 23 éves pilóta mellett a konstruktőrök versenyében is világbajnok Red Bull istállónál mindenkit megjutalmaztak: az "egyszerű" munkások 12 ezer, a magasabban kvalifikált mérnökök pedig 50 ezer eurós honoráriumot vihettek haza - írta a Bild című napilap.
A jutalmazás több mint félezer vezetőre és alkalmazottra terjedt ki.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 28)

*Ausztrál pilóta lesz a Toro Rosso tartalékja*
2010. 11. 26. 23.36 

<RIGHT> 






*Daniel Ricciardo lesz a Forma-1-es Toro Rosso tartalékpilótája.*

Az istálló pénteki bejelentése szerint a 21 esztendős ausztrál autóversenyző péntekenként a szabadedzéseken vezeti majd a csapat autóját.

Az F1-es Toro Rosso két pilótája a jövő évi világbajnokságon is a spanyol Jaime Algersuari és a svájci Sébastien Buemi lesz. Szükség esetén Ricciardo, aki eddig a Forma Renault- és a brit Forma-3-sorozatokon jeleskedett, ül a volán mögé.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 29)

*Forma-1: Alonso erőt merít az idei kudarcból*
2010. 11. 29. 14.30

<RIGHT> 



*


Fernando Alonso, a Ferrari Forma-1-es pilótája úgy véli: "jó lesz a 2011-es év".

"A kezdeti csalódás után, melyet a vb-cím elúszása miatt éreztem, most már úgy gondolom, hogy akár jól is járhatunk ezzel, a csapat is és én is: motivációt meríthetünk belőle. Győzni akarunk jövőre" - idézte a lap vasárnapi száma a korábbi kétszeres világbajnokot.
A 29 éves Alonso kezéből csapata elhibázott taktikája miatt az utolsó futamon csúszott ki a vb-diadal. Az összetett elsőséget végül Sebastian Vettel, a Red Bull német pilótája kaparintotta meg, négy ponttal megelőzve spanyol riválisát.
"Ilyen a sport. Időnként akadnak szép pillanatok, máskor meg kellemetlenek" - zárta le a történetet Alonso.


*A világbajnoki címről idén épphogy lemaradt spanyol versenyző a Marcának nyilatkozva beszélt arról, hogy biztosan versenyképes autó áll majd össze, s jól fog sikerülni a következő esztendő.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 8)

*A csapatnál haragszanak a válltörését titkoló Webberre*
2010. 12. 07. 15.38

<RIGHT> 






*A Forma-1-es világbajnok Red Bull istálló vezetősége megharagudott Mark Webberre, mert a pilóta eltitkolta, hogy októberben egy kerékpáros balesetben eltörte a vállát.*

Christian Horner csapatfőnök a londoni Daily Telegraph napilapnak adott interjújában úgy fogalmazott, csalódottak, hogy versenyzőjük egy szóval sem említette sérülését.

A 34 éves ausztrál a most megjelenő "Up front" (Az élvonalban) című könyvében írt arról, hogy a szezon utolsó négy futamát törött vállal teljesítette. Webbernek két éven belül ez volt a második biciklis balesete, az elsőben - 2008 végén - a lába tört el.

"A versenyzőinknek kötelességük egészségesnek lenni - mondta Horner. - Úgy tűnik, Mark gondban van a kerékpározással, ezért távol kellene magát tartania ettől a mozgásformától."

Az ausztrál pilóta az utolsó futamig harcban volt az egyéni világbajnoki címért, amelyet végül csapattársa, a német Sebastian Vettel nyert meg. Webber a baleset idején 11 pontos előnnyel még az élen állt a pontversenyben.

"Nem hiszem, hogy a sérülés komolyan befolyásolta a teljesítményét, mégis jobb lett volna, ha tudunk erről" - tette hozzá Horner.


*A Renault köteles kártérítést fizetni Piquetnek*
2010. 12. 07. 17.34

<RIGHT> 






*A Forma-1-es Renault köteles kártérítést fizetni a háromszoros világbajnok Nelson Piquet-nek és fiának, Nelson Piquet Juniornak - döntött kedden a Londoni Legfelsőbb Bíróság.*

Az ítélet szerint a francia istállónak nyilvánosan bocsánatot is kell kérnie a Piquet-famíliától, amiért csalónak nevezte őket. A kártérítés összegét nem hozták nyilvánosságra.
Flavio Briatore volt Renault-csapatfőnököt tavaly szeptemberben örökre eltiltotta a nemzetközi szövetség (FIA), mert a 2008-as szingapúri GP-n Piquet Junior - elöljárói utasítására - szándékosan okozott balesetet, hogy a biztonsági autó a pályára jöjjön, így a csapattárs spanyol Fernando Alonso előnyre tett szert és végül a futamot is megnyerte.
A Renault kétéves, felfüggesztett eltiltást kapott, Alonsót felmentették, és az istállótól még augusztus elején menesztett Piquet Juniort sem marasztalták el.

Briatore és Pat Symonds, a volt főmérnök - akit eredetileg ötéves eltiltással sújtottak - büntetését a párizsi bíróság eltörölte, majd a FIA úgy határozott, hogy a két szakember 2013 január elsejéig nem vállalhat szerepet az autósportban.

Piquet Junior jelenleg az észak-amerikai NASCAR-sorozat egyik szekciójában versenyez.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 13)

*Forma-1: elhunyt Tom Walkinshaw*
2010. 12. 13. 10.46

<RIGHT> 
*Hosszan tartó betegség után 64 éves korában vasárnap elhunyt Tom Walkinshaw, a 2002-ben megszűnt Arrows Forma-1-es istálló csapatfőnöke.*

Az 1984-ben versenyzőként túraautó Európa-bajnokságot nyert skót üzletember 1991-ben csatlakozott az F1-hez, mint a Benetton istálló technikai igazgatója, s nagy szerepe volt a későbbi hétszeres világbajnok Michael Schumacher szerződtetésében, valamint a Benetton 1994-es vb-győzelmében.
Walkinshaw 1995-ben a Ligier istálló 50 százalékos tulajdonosa lett, s bár szerette volna megvásárolni az egész csapatot, végül elállt az üzlettől. Ehelyett az Arrowst vette meg, s 1997-ben leszerződtette az egy évvel korábbi világbajnokot, Damon Hillt, aki a nem túl versenyképes autóval a Magyar Nagydíjon majdnem győzött, de műszaki hiba miatt végül másodikként haladt át a célvonalon. Az 1978-ban alapított Arrows pénzügyi gondok miatt 2002-ben megszűnt, s 382 F1-es futamon egyetlen győzelmet sem aratott.
Walkinshaw ezután egy ausztrál versenysorozatban, a V8 Supercarsban vállalt szerepet, ahol előbb részesedést vásárolt a Holden csapatban, majd 2009-ben már saját istállójával indult.
A tüdőrákban elhunyt sportvezető korábban elnöke volt a Brit Autóversenyzők Klubjának (BRDC), s haláláig tulajdonosa volt az angol Gloucester rögbiegyesületnek.​<CENTER></CENTER>




*Vettel átvette a világbajnoki trófeát, kitüntetés a dél-koreaiaknak*

<RIGHT> 



*


Szűk négy héttel az utolsó, sorsdöntő futam után átvette a trófeát a német Sebastian Vettel, a Forma-1 újdonsült világbajnoka.
*​*
*
"Amióta autóversenyzésre adtam a fejem, erről álmodtam" - jelentette ki minden idők legfiatalabb, 23 éves vb-győztese péntek este Monte-Carlóban. A Red Bull istálló ugyancsak a monacói gálán kapta meg a konstruktőri diadalért járó serleget.
Az F1 népszerűsítéséért különdíjban részesültek a Dél-koreai Nagydíj szervezői, mivel a jeongami pálya csak közvetlenül a rajt előtt sem készült el, ráadásul a szakadó eső miatt csaknem sötétben fejeződött be a futam.
"Nagyszerű munkát végeztek, pedig több szempontból sem volt könnyű dolguk" - dicsérte az ázsiaiakat Bernie Ecclestone F1-főnök is.



*A Ferrarinál mindenképpen győztes autót kell építeni*
2010. 12. 13. 07.39

<RIGHT> 






*Stefano Domenicali, a Forma-1-es Ferrari csapatfőnöke szerint olyan versenyautót kell készíteniük, amely már a jövő évi világbajnokság első futamától kezdve képes lesz a győzelemre.*

"Már a nyitó versenyen bizonyítanunk kell, hogy sikeresek leszünk. - nyilatkozta a La Gezzetta dello Sportban a sportvezető. - Érdekes idény van mögöttünk: nagyon jól kezdtünk, aztán egy pokolian nehéz nyár jött. Ezt követően pedig, noha senki sem hitte volna, egészen az utolsó versenyig harcolhattunk a vb-címért. Nem sikerült, és ez nagyon fájó volt számunkra, de megnövelte a hitünket a további sikerekben és összeforrasztotta a csapatot."

Az idei vb-n a spanyol Fernando Alonso négy ponttal lemaradva végzett a második helyen a német Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull) mögött, míg a brazil Felipe Massa a hatodik lett. A konstruktőrök versengésében a Ferrari a harmadik helyen zárt.​<CENTER></CENTER>



XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 16)

*Saját főnöke kritizálta keményen Massát*

<RIGHT> 



*


Élesen kritizálta az idei Forma-1-es idényben hatodik helyezett Felipe Massát a Ferrari elnöke, Luca di Montezemolo.
*​*
*
"A szezon közepén Felipének egyszer csak elege lett, és elküldte a testvérét versenyezni - viccelődött az újságíróknak hétfő este Montezemolo. - Ez a teljesítmény tízes skálán hetes. Alonsónak ez volt az első idénye nálunk, és bár végül neki sem sikerült nyernie, az ő évét 9,5-re értékelem."
Míg a brazil versenyző a pilóták pontversenyében csupán a hatodik helyen zárt, csapattársa, a kétszeres világbajnok spanyol Fernando Alonso az utolsó futam előtt még vezette a tabellát, de Abu-Dzabiban csak hetedikként futott be, így végül második lett a végelszámolásnál.
A 2008-ban ezüstérmet szerzett Massa 2009-ben a Hungaroringen elszenvedett fejsérülése miatt kénytelen volt kihagyni az idény hátralévő részét és csupán a 2010-es szezonnyitón tudott először újra rajthoz állni.
*A 29 éves pilóta szerződése 2012 végéig szól.
*​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 17)

*Formula-1: a Ferrari csapatfőnöke kizártnak tartja a római futamot*



*Stefano Domenicali, a Formula-1-es Ferrari istálló csapatfőnöke szerint kizárt annak a lehetősége, hogy Monza mellett Rómában is rendezzenek Olasz Nagydíjat.*

​<!-- .cikkhead -->„A helyzet egyértelmű és véleményem szerint nem szorul magyarázatra – nyilatkozta a Ferrari hivatalos weboldalán Domenicali. – Sportágunk egyik célja, hogy egyre több és több országnak adjon lehetőséget bekapcsolódni a sorozatba, s ebben a csapatok is egyetértenek. Ennek eredményeként a továbbiakban lehetetlen lesz biztosítani, hogy egy ország két nagydíjat is rendezzen egy világbajnoki év alatt." 
A csapatfőnök mindehhez hozzátette, természetesen nem az istállók dolga eldönteni, hogy hol tartják a futamokat.
Jelenleg csak Spanyolországban rendeznek egy évben két F1-es versenyt, Barcelonában a Spanyol, míg Valenciában az Európa Nagydíjat.

*A 2011-es évben India debütál a versenynaptárban, míg a Koreai Köztársaságban az idén rendeztek először futamot. Az egyesült államokbeli Austinban várhatóan 2012-től, Oroszországban pedig 2014-től kerül majd sor Forma-1-es versenyre.*

MTI ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 18)

*Schumacher a családot választja a versenyzés helyett*

*A Scuderia Ferrari brazil versenyzője elárulta, a hétszeres világbajnok legenda egy előre betervezett nyaralás miatt nem tud részt venni az idei florianopolisi jótékonysági gokart versenyen, amit Felipe Massa rendez.*

Az elmúlt három esztendőben a német legenda részt vett az eseményen. 2007-ben és 2009-ben senki sem tudta megállítani a Mercedes GP versenyzőjét, idén Michael Schumacher azonban nem tud ott lenni Brazíliában.

- Sajnálatos, de ő is versenyzett idén a Forma-1-ben. 19 versenyünk volt, ami nagyon sok. Michael (Schumacher) mindig is szerette ezt az eseményt, sajnos azonban idén azt mondta, hogy nem tud itt lenni, mivel a családjával nyaral, és már a gyerekeit is kivette az iskolából – mondta Felipe Massa. - Bocsánatot kért, hogy nem lehet itt, de biztos vagyok benne, hogy a következő évben már újra az indulók között lesz.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 26)

*Alonso: Csak a vb-cím lehet a cél*


<RIGHT> 






*Fernando Alonso, a Forma-1-es Ferrari pilótája kijelentette, hogy a 2011-es világbajnokságon a csapat mindkét pilótája számára egyetlen cél lehetséges: a győzelem.*

"Pontosan tudjuk, milyen nehéz lesz megszerezni az első helyet, de mindent megteszünk ennek érdekében - fogalmazott a spanyol autóversenyző, aki az idén nagy harcban másodikként végzett a pontversenyben. - Kemény küzdelemre számítok, mivel a Red Bull, a McLaren és a Mercedes is nagyon erős. Az új autó kialakításánál hallatlanul fontosak lesznek az aerodinamikai szempontok."
A Renault-val kétszeres világbajnok Alonso azt is elmondta, hogy az új Ferrarit január utolsó hetében mutatják be.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## Shawn15 (2011 Január 3)

Remélem 2011-ben Webber vagy Alonso lesz a világbajnok


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 7)

*Forma-1 - Karthikeyan a Hispania színeiben tér vissza*
2011. 01. 06. 23.06 

<RIGHT> 



*


Az indiai Narain Karthikeyan lesz a Forma-1-es világbajnokságon szereplő Hispania istálló egyik versenyzője a 2011-es szezonban.

*​*
*"Mindig is mondtam, hogy az én időm még nem járt le a Forma-1-ben" - írta Twitter oldalán a versenyző, aki korábban a Jordan csapat tagjaként már ott volt a száguldó cirkuszban.
A 33 éves Karthikeyan korábban 19 Forma-1-es versenyen indult, és összesen öt pontot szerzett.
​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## atrask (2011 Január 9)

Sziasztok!
Én egy felajánlást tennék, mert látom vagytok egy páran akik szeretitek a Forma 1-et! Nekem data.hu-n fennt van a '08, '10,-es teljes szezon, és jelenleg feltöltés alatt áll a '07,'09! Ha szeretnétek akkor közzé teszem őket, bár azt olvastam a szabályzatban, hogy "linkelni" tilos, és mégis találtam egy csomó film, meg zene linket, szóval nem nagyon értem. 
Mindegy. Ha szeretnétek, szóljatok, így egy-egy kimaradt futamot, még pótolhattok is!
Üdv!
atrask


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 14)

*Túl sok a gomb az új Ferrari kormányán a pilóták szerint*


<RIGHT> 



*


Fernando Alonso és Felipe Massa szerint az idén életbe lépő szabályváltoztatások miatt túl sok gomb került a Forma-1-es Ferrari kormányára, így jóval nehezebbé és bonyolultabbá válik az autó irányítása.
*​*
*
A két versenyző a maranellói alakulat csütörtöki, idei első sajtótájékoztatóján elmondta, az állítható hátsó szárnyak bevezetése, a 2009-ben már használt, a mozgási energiát visszanyerő rendszer (KERS) alkalmazása, valamint az új gumigyártó, a Pirelli megjelenése amúgy sem könnyíti meg a dolgukat, ráadásul korlátozottak a tesztelési lehetőségek is.
"Annyi gomb van a kormányon, hogy könnyen elterelődhet a figyelmünk a vezetésről - mondta a kétszeres világbajnok Alonso. - Sokkal nehezebb lesz irányítani az autót, ha például az egyik kanyartól a másikig több változtatást is szeretnénk végrehajtani a pilótafülkéből."
A legnagyobb újítás az állítható hátsó szárnyak megjelenése, amelyeket azzal a céllal terveztek, hogy segítségükkel könnyebben lehessen előzni, ugyanakkor a valós hatásukról még nem állnak rendelkezésre adatok. A versenyzők belülről tudják majd állítani a szárnyak dőlésszögét, de csak akkor, ha már két kört megtettek egy versenyen, és kevesebb mint egy másodperces hátránnyal követik az előttük haladót. Amint a pilóta rálép a fékre, az elektronika megakadályozza a szárny további mozgatását.
"Ha rossz döntést hozunk, és hárman mögöttünk vannak, egy pillanat alatt veszíthetünk három pozíciót - mondta a rendszerrel kapcsolatban Massa. - Szinte minden kanyarban három-négy gombot kell nyomnunk, ami kétségtelenül sok egy kicsit."
A spanyol és a brazil pilóta abban is egyetértett, hogy a Pirelli gumik megjelenése szintén nagy változást eredményez majd, szerintük ugyanis emiatt módosulhat a versenyzők vezetési stílusa. 
Az új gumikkal kapcsolatos aggodalmakat erősíti, hogy ha a februárban sorra kerülő spanyolországi tesztek során nem esik az eső, akkor a csapatok nagy valószínűséggel úgy érkeznek majd Malajziába, a szezon harmadik futamára, hogy nem tudták kipróbálni a vizes aszfaltra tervezett gumikat.
A Forma-1-es világbajnoki szezon március 13-án, Bahreinben rajtol.

*Alonso szerint az idén Schumacher lesz a legnagyobb riválisa*


<RIGHT> 



*


Fernando Alonso, a Forma-1-es Ferrari istálló kétszeres világbajnok spanyol pilótája szerint a 42 éves Michael Schumacher lesz a legnagyobb ellenfele az idei szezonban.

*​*
*A 29 éves versenyző az olaszországi Madonna di Campiglióban megtartott sajtótájékoztatóján elmondta, már nem foglalkozik a 2010-es utolsó futamon elkövetett stratégiai hibával, amelynek eredményeként elveszítette a világbajnoki címet a német Sebastian Vettellel (Red Bull) szemben.

* "Ebben az évben öt vb-győztes lesz egyszerre a pályán, s közülük a legveszélyesebb Schumacher - fogalmazott Alonso. - Hétszeres világbajnokként semmit sem kell bizonyítania, tavaly nehéz idénye volt, de a képességeivel nincs probléma, s ha jó az autója, akkor versenyben lesz a végső győzelemért."
*​*
*A német sztár 2006-ban vonult vissza, 2010-ben azonban a Mercedes színeiben visszatért a Forma-1-be, s végül kilencedikként zárt a pilóták pontversenyében. A címvédő Vettel és Alonso mellett további két világbajnok, a McLaren brit duója, a 2008-ban első Lewis Hamilton és a 2009-ben győztes Jenson Button is ott lesz a rajtrácson március 13-án, az idénynyitó Bahreini Nagydíjon.




*Január 28-án mutatják be az új Ferrarit*


<RIGHT> 



*


Január 28-án, Maranellóban mutatják be a Forma-1-es Ferrari új versenyautóját.
*​*
*
Ezt Stefano Domenicali, az olasz istálló sportigazgatója jelentette be szerdán Madonna di Campiglióban. Domenicali elmondta, hogy ha az időjárás lehetővé teszi, a fioranói pályán ki is próbálják az új gépet. 
A sportvezető megerősítette, hogy az idén is Fernando Alonso és a brazil Felipe Massa lesz a csapat a két pilótája.

* A tesztelés február 1-3. között Valenciában folytatódik: előbb Alonso, majd Massa rója a köröket a versenyautóval, amely egyelőre nem kapott fantázianevet.

*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>



XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 16)

*Alonso mindenkit megalázott a jégen*




*A kétszeres spanyol világbajnok Fernando Alonso megállíthatatlannak bizonyult Madonna di Campiglio befagyott tavának jegén, és mindkét ott rendezett versenyt megnyerte. A Ferrari pilótája először gokarttal, majd egy Fiat 500-assal húzta be a győzelmet.*​<!-- Adserver zone (js): 40599, samsungsport_cikk_billboard -{{{ --><SCRIPT language=javascript type=text/javascript> // <![CDATA[ var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000); document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=40599&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>'); // ]]> </SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=40599&ord=54868020"></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT>​<!-- }}} -->
Idén Olaszországban, Madonna di Campiglio síparadicsomában került megrendezésre a Ferrari szokásos év eleji Wrooom eseménye. Az eddig megszokottakhoz hasonlóan a Ducati is csatlakozott a Scuderiához. Ma az utolsó napon a befagyott tóé és a két márka versenyzőié volt a főszerep. Az első futamon gokarttal feszültek egymásnak a versenyzők, 

Fernando Alonso az 5-ös rajtszámú gokartjával mindenkit maga mögé utasított. A második helyen brazil csapattársa, Felipe Massa végzett, akit a Ducati Marlboro csapat motorosa, Nicky Hayden követett. Az amerikait Jules Bianchi (Ferrari tesztpilóta), Valentino Rossi (Hayden csapattársa), Marc Gené (Ferrari tesztpilóta) és Giancarlo Fisichella (Ferrari tesztpilóta) követte. 

Az utolsó futamon a versenyzők már egy Fiat 500-assal lendültek akcióba. Alonso kényelmesen megnyerte a második futamot is, amikor öt körrel a leintés előtt behajtott a biztonsági autó a pályára. Hayden második, Rossi harmadik lett. 

Az esemény keretében Luca Badoer egy F60-as Ferrarival parádézott a jégen. Az olasz 13 esztendő után búcsúzott el a Ferraritól. 

​


----------



## maxe333 (2011 Január 17)

Remélem Michael Schumacher 2011-ben jobb eredményekett érel.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 23)

*Új Red Bull-autó február elején*


<RIGHT> 




*


Február 1-jén mutatja be új versenyautóját a Red Bull istálló, a Forma-1-es világbajnoki sorozat tavalyi győztese.
*​*
*
Az RB7 névre keresztelt idei versenygép a valenciai Ricardo Tormo pályán kerül a nyilvánosság elé, az első hivatalos teszt alkalmával.
A német világbajnok Sebastian Vettel mellett - akárcsak tavaly - az ausztrál Mark Webber lesz a másik pilótája a Red Bullnak.



*Február 7-én mutatják be az új Forma-1-es Virgint*
2011. 01. 22. 06.21 

<RIGHT> 



*


Az idei első, valenciai tesztelés után február 7-én mutatják be a Marussia-Virgin Forma-1-es istálló 2011-es versenyautóját.

*​*
*A Londonban sorra kerülő prezentációig a pilóták nem is próbálhatják ki az MVR 02 kódjelű kocsit, így a február 1. és 3. között sorra kerülő spanyolországi gyakorláson a német Timo Glock és az újonc belga Jerome D,Ambrosio a korábbi modellel vesz részt.
A Virgin csapat tavaly teljesítette első versenyszezonját, de a 19 futam egyikén sem sikerült pontot szereznie.



*A Forma-1-es szezon március 13-án, Bahreinben kezdődik.
*
Xlsport
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 28)

*A Forma-1-es pilótalista a 2011-es bajnokságban*


<RIGHT> 



*
Szerdán hivatalosan bejelentették, hogy a német Adrian Sutil és a brit Paul di Resta lesznek a Forma-1-es világbajnokságban szereplő Force India pilótái.
*​*
*
*A 2011-es rajtszámok és a pilótalista:
* --------------------------------------
*Red Bull (osztrák):
* 1. Sebastian Vettel (német)
2. Mark Webber (ausztrál)

*McLaren (brit):
* 3. Jenson Button (brit)
4. Lewis Hamilton (brit)

* Ferrari (olasz): 
* 5. Fernando Alonso (spanyol)
6. Felipe Massa (brazil)

*Mercedes (német):
* 7. Michael Schumacher (német)
8. Nico Rosberg (német)

* Renault (francia):
* 9. Robert Kubica (lengyel)
10. Vitalij Petrov (orosz)

* Williams (brit):
*11. Rubens Barrichello (brazil)
12. Pastor Maldonado (venezuelai)

* Force India (indiai):
*14. Paul di Resta (brit)
15. Adrian Sutil (német)

* Sauber (svájci):
*16. Kobajasi Kamui (japán)
17. Sergio Perez Mendoza (mexikói)

* Toro Rosso (olasz):
*18. ?
19. ?

* Lotus (malajziai):
*20. Jarno Trulli (olasz)
21. Heikki Kovalainen (finn)

* Hispania (spanyol):
*22. Narain Karthikeyan (indiai)
23. ?

*Virgin (brit):
*24. Timo Glock (német)
25. Jérome D,Ambrosio (belga)



*Pedro de la Rosa lett a McLaren tesztpilótája*
2011. 01. 28. 06.28 

<RIGHT> 



*


A spanyol Pedro de la Rosa lett a Forma-1-es McLaren istálló tesztpilótája, a spanyol versenyző így visszatért a wokingi csapathoz.
*​*
*
Az AS című spanyol sportnapilap internetes kiadása szerint Pedro de la Rosát hivatalosan jövő pénteken mutatják be Berlinben.
A rendkívül tapasztalt ibériai autóversenyző 2006-ban érte el legjobb eredményét, miután a kolumbiai Juan Pablo Montoya megüresedett helyét foglalta el a McLarennél: a magyar GP-n Jenson Button mögött a második helyen intették le. 
A februárban már negyvenesztendős pilóta a Forma-1-be az idén egyedüli gumiszállítóként belépő Pirelli abroncsait tesztelte múlt szeptember óta. Az olasz gumigyár a Bridgestone-t váltja ebben az idényben.


Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 28)

*F.1 A Ferrari leleplezte 2011-es Forma-1-es autóját*​ 
*A Forma-1-es Ferrari csapata pénteken Maranellóban bemutatta 2011-es versenyautóját, amely a történelmi F150 nevet kapta.*​ 

Az elnevezés az egységes Olaszország 1861-es létrejöttének 150. évfordulójára utal, ezért a nemzeti lobogót is nagyobb felületen jelenítették meg. Az autó orra magasabb és hosszabb lett. A pilótafülkét ugyancsak megemelték, a hátsó szárny állítható lett.
A mérnökök újra beépítették a kinetikus energia-visszanyerő rendszert _(Kinetic Energy Recovery Systems, röviden KERS)_, ugyanakkor levették az F-csatornát és a dupla diffúzort, melyet 2011-ben már betiltottak. "Az autó kiívülről hasonlít a tavalyira, de technikai szempontból egészen más" - mondta Aldo Costa technikus.
"Egyre inább a csapat részévének érzem magam - mondta a gálán Fernando Alonso, az istálló spanyol pilótája. - Ez az érzés egyre jobban erősödött bennem 2010 folyamán, és hozzájárult az új autó megalkotásához is. Könnyebb lesz alkalmazkodnom az F150-hez, amely reményeim szerint legalább annyira erős lesz, mint amennyire gyönyörű."
"Terveink szerint a bahreini idénynyitóra minden apró részlet a helyére kerül - mondta Stefano Domenicali csapatfőnök. - Tavaly voltak nehéz pillanataink, de sok szép emlékünk is van, s utóbbiakból merítünk erőt. Mindenki nagyon motivált és bizonyítani szeretne."
Alonso már péntek délután kipróbálja az F150-et, de az autó az első valenciai teszten debütál hivatalosan, február elsején. Ott már a csapat másik pilótája, a brazil Felipe Massa is volán mögé ül.​ 


 


​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 1)

*Pontokra és a hetedik helyre vágyik a Lotus*
2011. 02. 01. 04.05

<RIGHT> 



*


Hétfőn bemutatta az idei idényre tervezett autóját a Lotus Forma-1-es csapat, amely az online prezentáció kapcsán kijelentette: 2011-es célja az, hogy pontokat szerezzen és összetettben a hetedik helyen zárjon.

*​*
*"A mostani kocsi dizájnja sokkal inkább megfelel a kor követelményeinek. Modern F1-es autó, amely az első lépés afelé, hogy a Lotus ismét a rajtrács elejére kerüljön" - mondta a klasszikus zöld-sárga színben pompázó T128-asról Mike Gascoyne technikai igazgató.
Az istálló tavaly újoncként egyetlen pontot sem gyűjtött, Tony Fernandes csapatfőnök reményei szerint azonban idén ez másként lesz, bár a pilóták változatlanok: az olasz Jarno Trulli és a finn Heikki Kovalainen ül majd a volán mögött.

* Az autós gyorsasági világbajnokság március 13-án kezdődik Bahreinben.

*​*
*
Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 7)

*Kubica-baleset - Mesterséges kóma, döbbent navigátor és versenytársak*
2011. 02. 07. 14.41 

<RIGHT> 



*


Navigátora döbbenten számolt be Robert Kubica Forma-1-es pilóta vasárnapi súlyos ralibalesetéről, melynek következtében a lengyel versenyző majdnem elvesztette a karját, és azóta is mesterséges kómában fekszik.
*​*
*
A 26 esztendős Kubica a Ronde di Andora elnevezésű viadalon, Genova közelében egy Skoda Fabiát vezetve a cél felé tartott, majd letért az útról és nagy sebességgel egy templom falának ütközött, majd egy szalagkorláthoz csapódott. A tűzoltók szabadítottak ki a kocsiból, a segédpilóta Jacub Gerber sértetlen maradt.
"Tudtuk, hogy csúszni fog az aszfalt a nedvesség miatt, felkészültünk rá" - elevenítette fel a történteket a navigátor. - "Az volt a gond, hogy a szalagkorlát egy darabon megszakadt, és miután nekivágódtunk az egyiknek, utána a másik szabályszerűen felnyársalta a kocsit. Hihetetlenül abszurd helyzet volt."
Kubica hétórás műtéten esett át, melynek során egy héttagú csapat összerakta a jobb alkarját és kézfejét, ellátta lábsérülését, majd mesterséges kómába helyezte. A beavatkozást követően Igor Rossello kézspecialista, a genovai Santa Corona kórház orvosa közölte:
"Megmarad a jobb karja, de legjobb esetben is egy év, mire ismét tökéletesen tudja használni. A következő öt-hét nap során dől el, hogy mennyire volt sikeres az operáció."
A lengyel pilóta szülei még vasárnap elutaztak Krakkóból Olaszországba, a Renault istállóból társa, Vitalij Petrov és Eric Boullier csapatfőnök hétfőn érkezik.
A ferraris Fernando Alonso még a baleset napján meglátogatta barátját a kórházban, Jenson Button pedig egy közösségi oldalon kívánt mielőbbi gyógyulást a "szörnyű hír hallatán".
Mario Theissen, a BMW sportigazgatója - Kubica korábbi főnöke - ugyancsak megrendülten nyilatkozott:
"Valamennyiünket mélyen lesújtott ez a hír. Nagy sikereket értünk el együtt, legnagyobb diadalunk a montreali duplázás volt 2008-ban. Egy évvel korábban ugyanott együtt éltünk át sokkoló perceket, amikor ájultan húzták ki a falnak csapódott roncsból."
Nick Heidfeld és Timo Glock is az interneten tette közzé jókívánságait.
A krakkói születésű Kubica első F1-es versenyét a 2006-os Magyar Nagydíjon vívta és két évvel később, a Kanadai GP-n szerezte meg első diadalát. Eddig 76 vb-futamon indult, legjobb eredményét 2008-ban érte el, amikor a negyedik helyen zárt a francia istálló gépével.


Xlsport
​
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 11)

*Kubica-baleset - Elhagyta az intenzív osztályt a pilóta*
2011. 02. 10. 15.48

<RIGHT> 



*


Az intenzív osztályról a traumatológiára szállították csütörtökön Robert Kubicát, a Forma-1-es Lotus-Renault istálló lengyel pilótáját, aki múlt vasárnap egy olaszországi raliversenyen szenvedett súlyos balesetet.
*​*
*
Az ANSA olasz hírügynökség jelentései szerint a 26 éves versenyző állapota jó ütemben javul, ezért a genovai Santa Corona kórház orvosai már pénteken megműthetik sérült vállát és lábát. 
Kubica a Ronde di Andora elnevezésű viadalon, Genova közelében Skoda Fabiájával a cél felé tartott, amikor lecsúszott az útról, a szalagkorláthoz csapódott, majd nagy sebességgel egy templom falának ütközött. A tűzoltók szabadították ki a kocsiból, a navigátor, Jacub Gerber sértetlen maradt.
A lengyel pilóta hétórás műtéten esett át, melynek során egy héttagú csapat összerakta a jobb alkarját és kézfejét, ellátta lábsérülését, majd hétfő délelőttig mesterséges kómában tartották.






*Kubica-baleset - A tesztelő pilótatársak jobbulást kívántak Jerezből*
2011. 02. 11. 05.09 

<RIGHT> 



*


"Mielőbbi gyógyulást, Robert!" - így üzentek csütörtökön a Forma-1-es csapatok a balesetet szenvedett Robert Kubicának, a Renault lengyel pilótájának.
*​*
*
Az istállók jelenleg a spanyolországi Jerezben tesztelnek, s az első napon minden autón ez a felirat volt olvasható a versenyző anyanyelvén (Szybkiego powrotu do zdrowia Robert). A Renault új R31-esén például aranyszínű betűkkel szerepelt közvetlenül a pilótaülés mögött - a volánnál az orosz Vitalij Petrov ült. 
A csapatokat tömörítő szervezet, a FOTA internetes oldalán kívánt jobbulást Kubicának, aki vasárnap, egy olaszországi raliversenyen szenvedett súlyos balesetet. Hétórás műtéten esett át, majd csütörtökön szállították át az intenzív osztályról a traumatológiára, de még további beavatkozások várnak rá.


*Senna, Liuzzi vagy Heidfeld helyettesítheti Kubicát*





*


Bruno Senna, Vitantonio Liuzzi vagy Nick Heidfeld helyettesítheti a vasárnap súlyos ralibalestet szenvedett Robert Kubicát a Forma-1-es Renault istállónál.
*​*
*
Eric Boullier csapatfőnök kedden, a genovai Santa Corona Kórházban tartott sajtókonferenciáján közölte, hogy a brazil, az olasz és a német pilóta közül választanak majd.
A 26 esztendős Kubica a Ronde di Andora elnevezésű viadalon, Genova közelében Skoda Fabiájával lecsúszott az útról, a szalagkorláthoz csapódott, majd nagy sebességgel egy templom falának ütközött. A tűzoltók szabadították ki a kocsiból, a navigátor, Jacub Gerber sértetlen maradt.
A lengyel pilóta hétórás műtéten esett át, melynek során egy héttagú csapat összerakta a jobb alkarját és kézfejét, ellátta lábsérülését, majd hétfő délelőttig mesterséges kómában tartotta. Csütörtökön a jobb vállát és a jobb lábát operálják, majd három-négy nappal később a könyökét és felkarját. Nagy valószínűséggel az idény nagy részét vagy az egészet kénytelen lesz kihagyni.
"Tárt karokkal várjuk Robertet, remélem, még az idény vége előtt visszatér" - mondta Boullier.
Senna a Hispania, Liuzzi a Force India, Heidfeld pedig a Sauber versenyautóját vezette a tavalyi vb-sorozaton.






*Jerezi teszt - Massa volt a leggyorsabb*
2011. 02. 11. 05.11

<RIGHT> 



*


Felipe Massa, a Ferrari brazil pilótája érte el a legjobb időt a Forma-1-es csapatok jerezi tesztelésének csütörtöki, első napján.
*​*
*
* Eredmények:
1. Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari) 1:20.709 p - 101 kör
*2. Sergio Pérez (mexikói, Sauber) 0.774 mp hátrány - 94
3. Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull) 0.813 mp h. - 94
4. Daniel Ricciardo (ausztrál, Toro Rosso) 1.046 mp h. - 31
5. Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren) 1.205 mp h. - 58
6. Jaime Alguersuari (spanyol, Toro Rosso) 1.980 mp h. - 42




*Beperelte a Ford a Forma-1-es Ferrarit*
2011. 02. 11. 03.42 

<RIGHT> 



*


Az amerikai Ford autógyár szerdán beperelte a Forma-1-es Ferrari istállót, mert az olasz csapat a korábban a Ford által levédetett F150 kódjelzéssel látta el idei versenyautóját. A Ferrari azonnal reagált, és átnevezte F1-es versenygépét.

*​*
*A Ford azt is kifogásolja, hogy a Ferrari által használt F150 logó kísértetiesen hasonlít az Egyesült Államokban az eladási listák élén álló Ford F-150-es modelljénél használt emblémára.
A Ford azt szeretné, ha a detroiti bíróság megtiltaná az olasz csapatnak a kódjelzés további használatát. Az autógyártó ezen felül 100 ezer dolláros kártérítést is követel a jogtalan névhasználat miatt.
A történtek után csütörtökön az olasz gyár vezetői bejelentették, hogy átkeresztelik Forma-1-es autójukat, amely így a "Ferrari F150th Italia" nevet kapta.
"A Ferrari úgy érzi, hogy a közelgő Forma-1-es világbajnokságon nem kerülhet semmiféle konfliktusba egy másik gyártóval, és nem akarja, hogy összekeverjék bármilyen más jellegű országúti autóval. Éppen ezért minden modellen a teljes, azaz a Ferrari F150th Italia feliratot használjuk majd" - áll a cég közleményében.
A Ferrari részvényeinek 85 százaléka a Fiat tulajdonában van, a Ford a benyújtott keresetben jelezte, a két autógyár "régóta komoly rivalizálást folytat az autósportban."
A Ferrari az F150-es január 28-i bemutatójakor a hivatalos közleményében azt közölte, hogy az idei versenygép az egységes Olaszország 1861-es létrejöttének 150. évfordulója miatt kapta ezt a nevet.


Xlsport
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 12)

*Formula-1: Robert Kubica újabb kilencórás műtéten esett át*​ 
<!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} -->*A múlt vasárnap egy raliviadalon súlyos balesetet szenvedett Robert Kubicán újabb kilencórás műtétet hajtottak végre Olaszországban. A lengyel pilóta állapota a körülményekhez képest jónak mondható.*​ 
<!-- .cikkhead -->Ezúttal a Renault Formula–1-es pilótájának lábát, vállát és könyökét műtötték meg. Az orvosok tájékoztatása szerint Kubica jobb keze – amelyről röviddel a baleset után az a rémhír terjedt el, hogy amputálni kell – továbbra is jól reagál és már kevésbé van bedagadva.​ 
*„Befejeztük a második műtétet a felkarcsonton, amely egy korábbi 2003-as baleset során egyszer már megsérült. Csontátültetést hajtottunk végre, és egy nagy fémlemezt is behelyeztünk – nyilatkozta a kórház ortopédiai osztályának vezetője, Francesco Lanza. – Most a felkarcsont elülső részét tettük rendbe, a hátsó része majd ezután kerül sorra."*
Ez utóbbi beavatkozást egy harmadik operáció során végzik majd el az orvosok.​ 

*Formula-1: feltámadt a Mercedes, Michael Schumacher volt a leggyorsabb*

*A német Michael Schumacher volt a leggyorsabb az idei második kollektív Formula–1-es tesztelés második napján Jerezben. A második leggyorsabb a Ferrarival szereplő Felipe Massa, míg a harmadik a mclarenes Jenson Button volt. *​ 
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>*FORMULA–1-ES TESZT* </CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD colSpan=5 align=middle>*JEREZ, 2. NAP*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>*1. Michael* *Schumacher*</TD><TD class=xl24>*német*</TD><TD class=xl24>*Mercedes*</TD><TD class=xl24>*1:20.352*</TD><TD class=xl24>112</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>2. Felipe Massa</TD><TD class="xl24 ">brazil</TD><TD class=xl24>Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl24>1:20.413</TD><TD class="xl24 ">116</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="xl24 ">3. Jenson Button</TD><TD class=xl24>brit</TD><TD class=xl24>McLaren-Mercedes</TD><TD class="xl24 ">1:21.009</TD><TD class=xl24>69</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>4. Jaime Alguersuari</TD><TD class=xl24>spanyol</TD><TD class="xl24 ">Toro Rosso-Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.214</TD><TD class=xl24>72</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>5. Mark Webber</TD><TD class="xl24 ">ausztrál</TD><TD class=xl24>Red Bull-Renault</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.613</TD><TD class=xl24>113</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>6. Adrian Sutil</TD><TD class="xl24 ">német</TD><TD class=xl24>Force India-Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.780</TD><TD class=xl24>73</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>7. Sergio Pérez</TD><TD class="xl24 ">mexikói</TD><TD class=xl24>Sauber-Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl24>1:21.857</TD><TD class="xl24 ">56</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class="xl24 ">8. Timo Glock</TD><TD class=xl24>német</TD><TD class=xl24>Virgin-Cosworth</TD><TD class="xl24 ">1:22.208</TD><TD class=xl24>57</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>9. Vitalij Petrov</TD><TD class=xl24>orosz</TD><TD class="xl24 ">Renault</TD><TD class=xl24>1:22.493</TD><TD class=xl24>65</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>10. Pastor Maldonado</TD><TD class="xl24 ">venezuelai</TD><TD class=xl24>Williams-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl24>1:22.591</TD><TD class="xl24 ">38</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class="xl24 ">11. Jarno Trulli</TD><TD class=xl24>olasz</TD><TD class=xl24>Lotus-Renault</TD><TD class="xl24 ">1:23.216</TD><TD class=xl24>40</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## maxe333 (2011 Február 14)

Formula-1-es teszt eredmények 
*Jerez – harmadik nap:* 1. Nick Heidfeld Renault 1m20.361s 86 
2. Fernando Alonso Ferrari 1m20.493s + 0.132s 131 
3. Michael Schumacher Mercedes 1m21.054s + 0.693s 114 
4. Lewis Hamilton McLaren-Mercedes 1m21.099s + 0.738s 36 
5. Kamui Kobayashi Sauber-Ferrari 1m21.242s + 0.881s 84 
6. Sebastian Vettel Red Bull-Renault 1m21.574s + 1.213s 98 
7. Sebastien Buemi Toro Rosso-Ferrari 1m21.681s + 1.320s 92 
8. Heikki Kovalainen Lotus-Renault 1m21.711s + 1.350s 61 
9. Rubens Barrichello Williams-Cosworth 1m22.227s + 1.866s 99
10. Paul di Resta Force India-Mercedes 1m22.945s + 2.584s 64
11. Jerome D'Ambrosio Virgin-Cosworth 1m25.471s + 5.110s 72


----------



## maxe333 (2011 Február 14)

Formula-1-es teszt eredmények 
*Jerez – negyedik nap:* 
1. Rubens Barrichello Williams-Cosworth 1m19.832s 103 
2. Kamui Kobayashi Sauber-Ferrari 1m20.601s + 0.769s 86 
3. Fernando Alonso Ferrari 1m21.074s + 1.242s 115 
4. Sebastien Buemi Toro Rosso-Ferrari 1m21.213s + 1.381s 90 
5. Bruno Senna Renault 1m21.400s + 1.568s 68 
6. Heikki Kovalainen Lotus-Renault 1m21.632s + 1.800s 43 
7. Nico Rosberg Mercedes 1m22.103s + 2.271s 45 
8. Sebastian Vettel Red Bull-Renault 1m22.222s + 2.39 s 90 
9. Jenson Button McLaren-Mercedes 1m22.278s + 2.446s 70 
10. Jerome D'Ambrosio Virgin-Cosworth 1m22.985s + 3.153s 45 
11. Paul di Resta Force India-Mercedes 1m23.111s + 3.279s 99


----------



## maxe333 (2011 Február 20)

Formula-1-es teszt eredmények 
*Barcelona – első nap:* 
<O</O1. Sebastian Vettel Red Bull-Renault 1m24.374s 37<O</O
2. Fernando Alonso Ferrari 1m25.485s + 1.111s 101<O</O
3. Jaime Alguersuari Toro Rosso-Ferrari 1m25.638s + 1.264s 57 <O</O
4. Kamui Kobayashi Sauber-Ferrari 1m25.641s + 1.267s 78<O</O
5. Jenson Button McLaren-Mercedes 1m26.365s + 1.991s 77<O</O
6. Paul di Resta Force India-Mercedes 1m26.575s + 2.201s 26<O</O
7. Rubens Barrichello Williams-Cosworth 1m26.912s + 2.538s 52<O</O
8. Michael Schumacher Mercedes 1m27.512s + 3.138s 90 <O</O
9. Narain Karthikeyan HRT-Cosworth 1m28.393s + 4.019s 116<O</O
10. Heikki Kovalainen Lotus-Renault 1m30.065s + 5.691s 54<O</O
11. Jerome D'Ambrosio Virgin-Cosworth 1m30.950s + 6.576s 116<O</O
12. Vitaly Petrov Renault 1m35.174s + 10.800s 20
<O</O13. Nick Heidfeld Renault 1m44.324s + 19.950s 27


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 26)

*Alonsónak nehéz lesz a dolga*

A Ferrari a téli teszteken eddig összességében meglehetősen jó teljesítményt nyújtott, noha ezekből a kollektív körözgetésekből nem lehet sokat levonni.

A csapatok egy része a Red Bullt, míg a mezőny másik fele a Ferrarit tartja a 2011-es szezon favoritjának. Alonso egyet biztosan tud, hogy egy rendkívül kemény szezon elé néz.

- Nagyon nehéz lesz. Ez, ami biztos. A mezőny minden eddiginél szorosabb lehet, de mi csak a saját feladatunkra koncentrálunk. Fontos, hogy már az első versenyen versenyképesek legyünk. Nagyon bízom ebben, de még mindig van egy teszt előttünk és sokat léphetünk előre – nyilatkozta Fernando Alonso.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 17)

*Forma-1 - Alonso dobogóra várja magát Ausztráliában*

<RIGHT> 



*


Fernando Alonso már az idei Forma-1-es világbajnokság első futamán, a melbourne-i Ausztrál Nagydíjon dobogóra szeretne állni.
*​*
*
A kétszeres világbajnok, tavaly második helyezett spanyol pilóta a barcelonai tesztelés szombati zárásán úgy fogalmazott, hogy nagyon eredményes felkészülésen van túl csapatával, a Ferrarival.
"Mi teszteltünk a legtöbbet, eközben pedig nekünk volt a legkevesebb gondunk. Ami a versenyképességet illeti, ennek megítéléséhez természetesen meg kell várni az ausztrál nagydíjat, de alapvetően nem változott a helyzet az elmúlt évhez képest" - utalt arra, hogy az elmúlt évben is eredményes csapatoktól, illetve pilótáktól vár jó szereplést. 
A McLarennel számolni kell majd a végén, a Mercedes, úgy tűnik, előrelépett, de a Red Bull és a Ferrari is elöl lesz. Elvileg éppen a Red Bull két pilótája, Sebastian Vettel és Mark Webber számít favoritnak."

*Eredetileg Bahreinben, a szahíri pályán került volna sor a vb-sorozat nyitányára, ám a bizonytalan belpolitikai helyzet miatt két és fél hete törölték az ottani GP-t, így a március 27-i melbourne-i versenyen indul a sorozat.

*​*
*​


----------



## man.impudent (2011 Március 19)

atrask írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Én egy felajánlást tennék, mert látom vagytok egy páran akik szeretitek a Forma 1-et! Nekem data.hu-n fennt van a '08, '10,-es teljes szezon, és jelenleg feltöltés alatt áll a '07,'09! Ha szeretnétek akkor közzé teszem őket, bár azt olvastam a szabályzatban, hogy "linkelni" tilos, és mégis találtam egy csomó film, meg zene linket, szóval nem nagyon értem.
> Mindegy. Ha szeretnétek, szóljatok, így egy-egy kimaradt futamot, még pótolhattok is!
> Üdv!
> atrask



Szia!

Nagyon jól hangzik. Volt pár izgalmas futam, amit jó lenne feleleveníteni.


----------



## xy77 (2011 Március 24)

*Az idei minden idők legerősebb mezőnye*

*Élénk vita bontakozott ki nemrég arról, vajon Kimi Räikkönen visszajöjjön-e az F1-be, hogy a súlyosan megsérült Robert Kubica helyére üljön a Renault-ba. (Mint aztán kiderült, a lengyel autóját a tapasztalt Nick Heidfeld vette át.) Anélkül, hogy mi is belebonyolódnánk annak taglalásába, okosat húzott volna-e a fenti lépéssel a felek bármelyike is, a finn távolmaradásának tényét tudomásul véve arra teszünk kísérletet, hogy bizonyítsuk: az idei évadban a történelmi ziccer elszalasztása ellenére (azaz hogy nem indul egy hatodik világbajnok is) minden idők legerősebb mezőnye sorakozik majd fel a rajtrácson – több tekintetben vitathatatlanul!*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 26)

*INDUL A 2011 SZEZON!*

*A 2011-es versenynaptár:*

Március 13. – Bahrain (Sakhir) elmaradt!
*Március 27. – Ausztrália (**Melbourne**)
Április 10. – Malajzia (Sepang)
Április 17. – Kína (Sanghaj)
Május 8. – Törökország (**Isztambul** Park)
Május 22. – Spanyolország (**Barcelona**)
Május 29. – **Monaco** (Monte Carlo)
Június 12. – Kanada (**Montreal**)
Június 26. – Európa (**Valencia**)
Július 10. – Nagy Britannia (**Silverstone**)
Július 24. – Németország (**Nürburgring**)
Július 31. – Magyarország (Budapest)
Augusztus 28. – Belgium (**Spa**-Francorchamps)
Szeptember 11. – Olaszország (**Monza**)
Szeptember 25. – **Szingapúr** (Szingapúr)
Október 9. – Japán (Suzuka)???
Október 16. – **Korea** (Yeongam)
Október 30. – India*
November 13. – **Abu Dhabi** (Yas Marina)
November 27. - Brazília (Interlagos)*

*Összesen kilenc európai, és tizenegy tengerentúli futam lesz 2011-ben, tehát az utazási költségek tovább nőnek. *

*F1: Vettel ráijesztett riválisaira, pazar idővel zárta a 3. edzést*

*Sebastian Vettel alaposan ráijesztett riválisaira a Formula–1-es Ausztrál Nagydíj harmadik szabadedzésén Melbourne-ben: a Red Bull-istálló világbajnoka 857 ezredmásodperccel előzte meg csapattársát, a második helyezett Mark Webbert, míg a többi csapat versenyzői közül a leggyorsabb Lewis Hamiltonra már több mint egy másodpercet rávert.*


<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>*AUSZTRÁL NAGYDÍJ, 3. SZABADEDZÉS* </CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl22>1.</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl23>Sebastian Vettel</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl23>német</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl23>Red Bull-Renault</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl24>1:24.507</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none" class=xl25>15 kör</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>2.</TD><TD class=xl27>Mark Webber</TD><TD class=xl27>ausztrál</TD><TD class=xl27>Red Bull-Renault</TD><TD class=xl28>1:25.364</TD><TD class=xl29>14</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl30>3.</TD><TD class=xl31>Lewis Hamilton</TD><TD class=xl31>brit</TD><TD class=xl31>McLaren-Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl32>1:25.553</TD><TD class=xl33>15</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>4.</TD><TD class=xl27>Jenson Button</TD><TD class=xl27>brit</TD><TD class=xl27>McLaren-Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl28>1:25.567</TD><TD class=xl29>16</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl30>5.</TD><TD class=xl31>Vitalij Petrov</TD><TD class=xl31>orosz</TD><TD class=xl31>Renault</TD><TD class=xl32>1:25.906</TD><TD class=xl33>18</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>6.</TD><TD class=xl27>Fernando Alonso</TD><TD class=xl27>spanyol</TD><TD class=xl27>Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl28>1:26.121</TD><TD class=xl29>16</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl30>7.</TD><TD class=xl31>Kobajasi Kamui</TD><TD class=xl31>japán</TD><TD class=xl31>Sauber-Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl32>1:26.417</TD><TD class=xl33>17</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>8.</TD><TD class=xl27>Nico Rosberg</TD><TD class=xl27>német</TD><TD class=xl27>Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl28>1:26.520</TD><TD class=xl29>17</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl30>9.</TD><TD class=xl31>Nick Heidfeld</TD><TD class=xl31>német</TD><TD class=xl31>Renault</TD><TD class=xl32>1:26.746</TD><TD class=xl33>17</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>10.</TD><TD class=xl27>Michael Schumacher</TD><TD class=xl27>német</TD><TD class=xl27>Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl28>1:26.856</TD><TD class=xl29>15</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl30>11.</TD><TD class=xl31>Sebastien Buemi</TD><TD class=xl31>svájci</TD><TD class=xl31>Toro Rosso-Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl32>1:27.008</TD><TD class=xl33>17</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>12.</TD><TD class=xl27>Felipe Massa</TD><TD class=xl27>brazil</TD><TD class=xl27>Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl28>1:27.011</TD><TD class=xl29>15</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl30>13.</TD><TD class=xl31>Jaime Alguersuari</TD><TD class=xl31>spanyol</TD><TD class=xl31>Toro Rosso-Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl32>1:27.066</TD><TD class=xl33>14</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>14.</TD><TD class=xl27>Paul di Resta</TD><TD class=xl27>brit</TD><TD class=xl27>Force India-Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl28>1:27.087</TD><TD class=xl29>15</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl30>15.</TD><TD class=xl31>Adrian Sutil</TD><TD class=xl31>német</TD><TD class=xl31>Force India-Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl32>1:27.180</TD><TD class=xl33>15</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>16.</TD><TD class=xl27>Rubens Barrichello</TD><TD class=xl27>brazil</TD><TD class=xl27>Williams-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl28>1:28.068</TD><TD class=xl29>7</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl30>17.</TD><TD class=xl31>Sergio Pérez</TD><TD class=xl31>mexikói</TD><TD class=xl31>Sauber-Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl32>1:28.077</TD><TD class=xl33>9</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>18.</TD><TD class=xl27>Heikki Kovalainen</TD><TD class=xl27>finn</TD><TD class=xl27>Lotus-Renault</TD><TD class=xl28>1:29.772</TD><TD class=xl29>17</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl30>19.</TD><TD class=xl31>Jarno Trulli</TD><TD class=xl31>olasz</TD><TD class=xl31>Lotus-Renault</TD><TD class=xl32>1:30.003</TD><TD class=xl33>18</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>20.</TD><TD class=xl27>Timo Glock</TD><TD class=xl27>német</TD><TD class=xl27>Virgin-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl28>1:30.261</TD><TD class=xl29>15</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl30>21.</TD><TD class=xl31>Pastor Maldonado</TD><TD class=xl31>venezuelai</TD><TD class=xl31>Williams-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl32>1:30.496</TD><TD class=xl33>5</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>22.</TD><TD class=xl27>Jerome D'Ambrosio</TD><TD class=xl27>belga</TD><TD class=xl27>Virgin-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl28>1:30.704</TD><TD class=xl29>18</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl30>23.</TD><TD class=xl31>Narain Karthikeyan</TD><TD class=xl31>indiai</TD><TD class=xl31>Hispania-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl32>1:41.554</TD><TD class=xl33>5</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>24.
</TD><TD class=xl27>Vitantonio Liuzzi</TD><TD class=xl27>olasz</TD><TD class=xl27>Hispania-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl28>idő nélkül</TD><TD class=xl29>1 






​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​<!-- .cikkbody -->*Hamilton nem tudja hova tenni a McLaren feltámadását*

*Jenson Button mellett 2008 világbajnoka is jelentős javulásról számolt be Ausztráliában.*

Az Ausztrál Nagydíj pénteki szabadedzésein a McLaren várakozáson felül teljesített, a második edzésen a wokingi pilóták az egész mezőnyt maguk mögé utasították. Lewis Hamilton elégedett az előrelépéssel, de még mindig nem tudja, hogy hol is állnak valójában.

- Ha most szombat lenne, minden bizonnyal ugrálnék örömömben, de ez is csak egy pénteki tesztnap volt, ugyanakkor elmondhatom, hogy nyilvánvalóan sokat sikerült előrelépnünk a téli tesztek óta. A módosítások egyértelműen pozitív hatást gyakoroltak az autó teljesítményére és a megbízhatóságra, ami eddig a fő problémát jelentette. A gumik is rendben voltak, nagyon jól viselkedtek és reagáltak a pályán. Nem érzem, hogy komoly gond lenne velük. Pozitívan tekintek előre, de nem szabad álomba ringatnunk magunkat, mert még mindig nagyon sok dolgunk van az autóval és még mindig nem vagyunk ott, ahol lenni szeretnénk. Folyamatosan munkára és fejlesztésre van szükség. Fontos, hogy vasárnap mindkét autónk célba érjen és szerezzünk néhány fontos pontot a csapatnak. Ami a riválisokat illeti, továbbra is ott a nagy kérdőjel, mivel nem tudni, hogy ki, milyen üzemanyag-terheléssel tesztelt. Szombaton meglátjuk, amikor a feltételek egyenlőbbek lesznek.
​*Formula-1: vasárnap gyászszünettel kezdődik az idény Melbourne-ben*


*A Japánt sújtó március 11-i földrengés és szökőár áldozatainak emlékére gyászszünettel kezdődik meg vasárnap a Forma-1-es idénynyitó Ausztrál Nagydíj.*

​<!-- .cikkhead -->A rajthelyek elfoglalásánál a pilóták egy percre leállítják majd a motorokat Melbourne-ben. A versenyzők már a pénteki szabadedzések alatt is megemlékeztek a több ezer emberéletet követelő tragédiáról: a hétszeres világbajnok Michael Schumacher a japán zászlót is a sisakjára nyomatta, míg a Ferrarikon "Ne add fel, Japán!" feliratú matricák díszelegtek.

*"Meg akarjuk mutatni, hogy gondolatban a japánokkal vagyunk" - hangsúlyozta az olasz istálló spanyol világbajnoka, Fernando Alonso.*

*Nick Heidfeld ráadásul egy RK feliratot is elhelyezett a sisakján, a német pilóta ugyanis a februárban súlyos ralibalesetet szenvedett lengyel Robert Kubicát helyettesíti a Renault-nál.*

Egyelőre nem tudni, hogy a terveknek megfelelően kerül-e sor az október 9-re kiírt Japán Nagydíjra.​


----------



## ring (2011 Március 26)

Ausztrál Nagydíj
Időmérő edzés
<table class="raceResults" summary="" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr> <th>Hely</th> <th>Versenyző</th> <th>Csapat</th> <th>Q1</th> <th>Q2</th> <th>Q3</th> <th>Kör</th> </tr> <tr> <td>1</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Sebastian Vettel</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">RBR-Renault</td> <td>1:25.296</td> <td>1:24.090</td> <td>1:23.529</td> <td>16</td> </tr> <tr> <td>2</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Lewis Hamilton</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">McLaren-Mercedes</td> <td>1:25.384</td> <td>1:24.595</td> <td>1:24.307</td> <td>19</td> </tr> <tr> <td>3</td>  <td nowrap="nowrap">Mark Webber</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">RBR-Renault</td> <td>1:25.900</td> <td>1:24.658</td> <td>1:24.395</td> <td>15</td> </tr> <tr> <td>4</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Jenson Button</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">McLaren-Mercedes</td> <td>1:25.886</td> <td>1:24.957</td> <td>1:24.779</td> <td>18</td> </tr> <tr> <td>5</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Fernando Alonso</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Ferrari</td> <td>1:25.707</td> <td>1:25.242</td> <td>1:24.974</td> <td>19</td> </tr> <tr> <td>6</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Vitaly Petrov</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Renault</td> <td>1:25.543</td> <td>1:25.582</td> <td>1:25.247</td> <td>18</td> </tr> <tr> <td>7</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Nico Rosberg</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Mercedes GP</td> <td>1:25.856</td> <td>1:25.606</td> <td>1:25.421</td> <td>17</td> </tr> <tr> <td>8</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Felipe Massa</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Ferrari</td> <td>1:26.031</td> <td>1:25.611</td> <td>1:25.599</td> <td>18</td> </tr> <tr> <td>9</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Kamui Kobayashi</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Sauber-Ferrari</td> <td>1:25.717</td> <td>1:25.405</td> <td>1:25.626</td> <td>17</td> </tr> <tr> <td>10</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Sebastien Buemi</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">STR-Ferrari</td> <td>1:26.232</td> <td>1:25.882</td> <td>1:27.066</td> <td>15</td> </tr> <tr> <td>11</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Michael Schumacher</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Mercedes GP</td> <td>1:25.962</td> <td>1:25.971</td> <td>
</td> <td>13</td> </tr> <tr> <td>12</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Jaime Alguersuari</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">STR-Ferrari</td> <td>1:26.620</td> <td>1:26.103</td> <td>
</td> <td>11</td> </tr> <tr> <td>13</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Sergio Perez</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Sauber-Ferrari</td> <td>1:25.812</td> <td>1:26.108</td> <td>
</td> <td>9</td> </tr> <tr> <td>14</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Paul di Resta</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Force India-Mercedes</td> <td>1:27.222</td> <td>1:26.739</td> <td>
</td> <td>16</td> </tr> <tr> <td>15</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Pastor Maldonado</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Williams-Cosworth</td> <td>1:26.298</td> <td>1:26.768</td> <td>
</td> <td>17</td> </tr>  <tr> <td>16</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Adrian Sutil</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Force India-Mercedes</td> <td>1:26.245</td> <td>1:31.407</td> <td>
</td> <td>15</td> </tr> <tr> <td>17</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Rubens Barrichello</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Williams-Cosworth</td> <td>1:26.270</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>12</td> </tr> <tr> <td>18</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Nick Heidfeld</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Renault</td> <td>1:27.239</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>10</td> </tr> <tr> <td>19</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Heikki Kovalainen</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Lotus-Renault</td> <td>1:29.254</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>10</td> </tr> <tr> <td>20</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Jarno Trulli</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Lotus-Renault</td> <td>1:29.342</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>12</td> </tr> <tr> <td>21</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Timo Glock</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Virgin-Cosworth</td> <td>1:29.858</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>10</td> </tr> <tr> <td>22</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Jerome d'Ambrosio</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Virgin-Cosworth</td> <td>1:30.822</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>8</td> </tr> <tr> <td>23</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Vitantonio Liuzzi</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">HRT-Cosworth</td> <td>1:32.978</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>11</td> </tr> <tr> <td>24</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">Narain Karthikeyan</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">HRT-Cosworth</td> <td>1:34.293</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>11</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## pedroka (2011 Március 29)

*Forma-1*

Számomra sajnos unalmassá vált a korábban imádott Forma-1!
Nincsenek balhék igazi személyekre kiélezett párharcok


----------



## andorpapa (2011 Március 31)

Érdekes, nekem mostanában újból szimpatikus a Forma 1. Vannak technikai viták, necces versenyhelyzetek, karakteres és szerethető/ellenszenves pilóták, néha meglepő fordulatok.


----------



## andorpapa (2011 Március 31)

Ja, és ami kimaradt: izgalmasabb a mostani felállás, mint a Schumacher-érában. Persze a Schumi előtti időket már senki nem hozza vissza, de elég megnézni a többi autósportot, ott is sokat puhult a műfaj, lásd rally, WTCC stb.


----------



## andorpapa (2011 Március 31)

Amúgy pedig az F1 legnagyobb rákfenéje az, hogy túlságosan le van korlátozva az egész. Szinte már csak az aerodinamikával lehet bizonyos keretek között játszani, ezért is keresi mindenki a kiskaput. Na meg a kukutyinban épített unalmas pályák sem tesznek jót a sportnak.


----------



## andorpapa (2011 Március 31)

Ja, és persze várjuk vissza Kubicát, ha Petrov ilyet ment a Renault-val, akkor lehet, hogy jó vasat sikerült összerakni, kár, hogy a lengyel nem hasíthat vele idén.


----------



## Johnny R. (2011 Április 1)

Szerintem nem volt rossz ez a futam, bár tény, hogy egy futam akkor jó, ha az első két helyen harc van. Én mindhárom dobogósnak örültem  Főleg Petrovnak.


----------



## Johnny R. (2011 Április 1)

andorpapa írta:


> Érdekes, nekem mostanában újból szimpatikus a Forma 1. Vannak technikai viták, necces versenyhelyzetek, karakteres és szerethető/ellenszenves pilóták, néha meglepő fordulatok.




Szerintem is jobb a forma1 most. Csak kéne az a szabály is, hogy aki ahány pontot kap annyival több kilót cipelne  Igy nem lenne az, hogy Vettel elmegy ezerrel előre és kész, mert túl jó az autója.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 5)

*A CVC eladná a Forma-1-ben lévő részesedését*

<RIGHT> 




*


A brit CVC Capital Partners befektetői csoport eladná a Forma-1-ben lévő részesedését.
*​*
*
Jól informált körökből származó értesülések szerint már több vevő is érdeklődött a vásárlás iránt, egyebek mellett befektetési alapok, állami vagyonalapok, médiavállalatok, de nem kizárt a tőzsdei bevezetés sem.
Az értesülést sem a CVC-nél, sem a Forma-1-nél nem kommentálták.
A CVC 2005-ben szerzett többségi tulajdonrészt a Forma-1-ben, miután megvásárolta a Bernie Ecclestone fémjelezte Bambino Holdings, valamint a Bayerische Landesbank részesedését a Slavica Ecclestone Corporationben (SLEC), az autósport elitkategóriájának kereskedelmi jogaival rendelkező cégben.




*Briatore szerint a Red Bull idén behozhatatlan*


<RIGHT> 



*


A Forma-1-es Red Bull az idén szinte behozhatatlan lesz - nyilatkozta egy finn napilapnak Flavio Briatore, a Renault volt csapatfőnöke.
*​*
*
"Lehet, hogy abszurdnak tűnik, amit mondok, de a Ferrarinak már most a 2012-es vb-sorozatra kellene koncentrálnia, mert a Red Bull előnye hatalmas. Ez tény és megváltoztathatatlan" - mondta az olasz szakember a Turun Sanomatnak. 
Fernando Alonso, az olasz istálló spanyol pilótája viszont úgy vélekedett, hogy "nem kell nyugtalankodni", mert az évadnyitó vasárnapi Ausztrál Nagydíjon sokat javult a helyzet a szombati kvalifikációhoz képest. 
A Melbourne-ben rendezett viadalt fölényesen nyerte meg Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull), míg Alonso több mint fél perccel lemaradva a negyedik helyen végzett.

A* spanyol pilóta Briatore irányításával 2005-ben és egy évvel később is világbajnokságot nyert a Renault-val.

*​*
**Hamilton 21 ezer kilométert utazik testvéréért*

<RIGHT> 



*


Lewis Hamilton két nap alatt 21.000 km-es utazásra vállalkozik azért, hogy a helyszínen tekinthesse meg gyermekbénulásban szenvedő öccse bemutatkozását a Renault Clio autós versenysorozatban.
*​*
*
A Forma-1 2008-as világbajnoka Malajziából repül Angliába, a Brands Hatch-ben sorra kerülő viadalra, szombaton megnézi az időmérő edzést, majd a 19 éves Nicholas másnapi futamát követően utazik vissza a jövő heti Malajziai Nagydíj helyszínére, Szepangba.

_ "Nagyon büszke vagyok rá. Én állok hozzá legközelebb, de még nem tudtam felfogni, hogy a nehézségei ellenére tényleg versenyezni fog - mondta Hamilton 19 éves testvéréről. - Az utazással nem lesz baj, rengeteg filmet meg fogok nézni az úton."
_​_
_
* Hamilton remekül kezdte az idei Forma-1-es szezont, vasárnap a második helyen ért célba Melbourne-ben.
*​*
*
XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 9)

*F1: Letoltuk a nadrágunkat, és megmutattuk, mink van - Vettel*

*Sebastian Vettel belátta, hogy ha a Red Bull-istálló ezúttal sem tette volna be a mozgásienergia-visszanyerő rendszerét (KERS) az autóba, nem tudta volna megszerezni az első rajtkockát a vasárnapi Malajziai Nagydíjra.*

<!-- .cikkhead -->*„Az időmérő olyan, mint amikor az ember megáll, letolja a nadrágját, és megmutatja, mekkora az övé. Itt már senki sem sumákolhat – kezdte Sebastian Vettel. – Nagyon köszönöm a csapatnak, hogy erre a hétvégére használható állapotba hozta a KERS-emet, enélkül nem sikerült volna megszerezni a pole pozíciót. A hétvégén nem nagyon találtam a ritmust, de végül csak meglett a kör, még ha messze is volt a tökéletestől." *

*Formula-1: Jó, hogy nem tudott újat mutatni a Red Bull - Hamilton*

*Lewis Hamilton nem akar csalódottságról beszélni a második rajtpozíciója miatt, inkább annak örül, hogy már versenybe szállhatott a pole pozícióért a Malajziai Nagydíj időmérő edzésén.*​<!-- .cikkhead -->_„Nem hiszem, hogy most a csalódottságról kellene beszélnem – mondta Hamilton. – Az előző futam előtt remélni sem mertük, hogy egy szinten leszünk a Red Bull-lal, és most még több fejlesztést hajtottunk végre. Már kezdtem hinni benne, hogy meglehet az első rajtkocka, de ezeknek a srácoknak még mindig van egy kis előnyük. A köröm nem volt tökéletes, de jó, hogy most nem húztak elő semmit a cilinderből, és vertek meg minket fél másodperccel." _​*F1: Csak Ross Brawn stratégiai érzékében bízhatunk - Schumacher*

*Michael Schumacher szerint az Ausztrál Nagydíj óta jobb teljesítményt nyújtó autóján meghibásodott a hátsó légterelő kinyitható eleme, amiért nem tudott elég gyors kört futni a Malajziai Nagydíj időmérő edzésén ahhoz, hogy a harmadik szakaszba kerüljön. Így Melbourne után ismét a 11. pozícióból kell rajtolnia.*​<!-- .cikkhead -->_„Már a szabadedzésen is gondok voltak a hátsó légterelőnkkel, néha nem nyílt ki az egyenesekben, és emiatt a végsebességem alacsonyabb volt a reméltnél – mondta Schumacher. – Az utolsó gyors körömben visszatért a probléma, ezért nem sikerült a köröm. Abban bízhatunk, hogy Ross Brawn kitalál valamilyen jó stratégiát a versenyre." _
​*Formula-1: Alonso szerint az ötödik rajtkocka volt tőle a maximum*

*Fernando Alonso már az időmérő edzés előtt beletörődött, hogy az ötödik rajthelyért kell csatáznia, mert nem szállhat versenybe a Red Bull és a McLaren pilótáival. A spanyol meg is szerezte ezt a rajtkockát, és abban bízik, hogy a rajtnál előrébb tud ugrani.*​<!-- .cikkhead -->_„A szabadedzésen egyértelművé vált számunkra, hogy nem szállhatunk versenybe az első rajtkockáért, de még a negyedikért sem, ezért a záró szakaszban csak egy menetet vállaltunk be – mondta Alonso. – Stresszes volt a helyzet, hiszen az ötödik helyért kockáztatnom kellett, de nem annyit, hogy véletlenül kicsússzak. Az egy másodperces hátrány túl nagy, a versenyen közelebb kerülünk. Nem tudom, hogy az eső kedvez-e nekünk, a rajtnál megelőzhetjük a Red Bull pilótáit, szerintünk nem használják a KERS-t." _


*Malajziai Nagydíj - Vettel indul az élről*
2011. 04. 09. 11.31

<RIGHT> 




*Sebastian Vettel, a Red Bull címvédő német pilótája indulhat az első rajtkockából a vasárnapi Forma-1-es Malajziai Nagydíjon.*

A szombati időmérő edzésen a 17. pole pozícióját megszerző Vettel mögött a brit Lewis Hamilton (McLaren) lett a második, ausztrál csapattársa, Mark Webber pedig a harmadik.
A hétszeres világbajnok Michael Schumacher (Mercedes) csak a 11. időt autózta.

* Rajtsorrend az időmérő edzés alapján:
 -----------------------------------------*​*​​** 1. sor:
Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull)
2. Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren)
* *2. sor:
Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull)
*Jenson Button (brit, McLaren)
 * 3. sor:
*Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari)
Nick Heidfeld (német, Lotus Renault)
*4. sor:
*Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari)
Vitalij Petrov (orosz, Renault)
* 5. sor:
*Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes)
Kobajasi Kamui (japán, Sauber)
* 6. sor:
*Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes)
Sébastien Buemi (svájci, Toro Rosso)
* 7. sor:
*Jaime Alguersuari (spanyol, Toro Rosso)
Paul di Resta (brit, Force India)
* 8. sor:
*Rubens Barrichello (brazil, Williams)
Sergio Perez (mexikói, Sauber)
* 9. sor:
*Adrian Sutil (német, Force India)
Pastor Maldonado (venezuelai, Williams)
* 10. sor:
*Heikki Kovalainen (finn, Lotus)
Jarno Trulli (olasz, Lotus)
 * 11. sor:
*Timo Glock (német, Virgin)
Jerome d,Ambrosio (belga, Virgin)
*12. sor:
*Vitantonio Liuzzi (olasz, Hispania)
Narain Karthikeyan (indiai, Hispania)

* korábban:
3. szabadedzés, élcsoport:
**1. Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren) 1:36.340 p
*2. Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull) 1:36.630
3. Jenson Button (brit, McLaren) 1:36.762
4. Nick Heidfeld (német, Lotus) 1:37.115
5. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull) 1:37.175
6. Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari) 1:37.284

* pénteken:
2. szabadedzés, élcsoport:
**1. Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull) 1:36.876 p 
*2. Jenson Button (brit, McLaren) 1:36.881 
3. Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren) 1:37.010 
4. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull) 1:37.090 
5. Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes) 1:38.088 
6. Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari) 1:38.089

* 1. szabadedzés, élcsoport:
**1. Webber 1:37.651 p
*2. Hamilton 1:39.316
3. Schumacher 1:39.791
4. Nico Hülkenberg (német, Force India) 1:40.377
5. Pastor Maldonado (venezuelai, Williams) 1:40.433
6. Massa 1:40.453

* a további menetrend:
* ---------------------
*vasárnap:
*​*
**futam 10 ó

*​*
*<!-- .cikkbody -->


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 11)

*Malajziai Nagydíj - Vettel újabb diadala*
2011. 04. 10. 13.18 


<RIGHT> 



*


Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull) nyerte a vasárnapi Forma-1-es Malajziai Nagydíjat, az autós gyorsasági-világbajnokság idei második versenyét.
*​*
*
A német pilóta mögött a brit Jenson Button (McLaren) lett a második és a német Nick Heidfeld (Renault) a harmadik az 56 körös versenyben.
A 24 esztendős vb-címvédő idei második, pályafutását tekintve pedig 12. futamgyőzelmét szerezte meg. Vettel az élről rajtolt a sepangi pályán, végig vezetett, magabiztosan nyert és toronymagasan az első a pontversenyben.
Gond nélkül lezajlott a rajt, Heidfeld hatalmas bravúrral sorra megelőzte riválisait és a hatodik helyről feltornászta a magát a másodikra, Vettel mögé. Az első kör végén Vettel, Heidfeld, Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren), Button volt a sorrend az élen. Vettel egyre jobban begyorsult, a tízedik körben már 7,4 mp-cel vezetett, mögötte Heidfeld, Hamilton, Button, és a két ferraris, a brazil Felipe Massa és a spanyol Fernando Alonso robogott. 
A 13. körben megkezdődtek a kerékcserék: az élbolyból először Hamilton járt a boxutcában, a következőben aztán Vettel, Button és a többiek lecserélték az elfáradt Pirelliket. Az akció Hamiltonnak és Alonsónak sikerült a legjobban, a brit a második, míg a spanyol a harmadik helyre zárkózott fel Vettel mögé. 
A 25-26. körben ismét kereket cseréltek a pilóták: Vettel magabiztosan tartotta meg vezető pozícióját és fél távnál is a vb-címvédő száguldott az élen, utána Hamilton, Button, az ausztrál Mark Webber (Red Bull) és Heidfeld következett. Húsz körrel a leintés előtt még semmi sem változott az élbolyban: a versenyzők "békésen vonatoztak" körbe-körbe.
A hajrában a harmadik helyért hatalmas csata alakult ki a két régi rivális, Hamilton és Alonso között, s végül mindketten pórul jártak: összekoccantak, a spanyol autójának első szárnyából leszakadt egy darab és kénytelen volt beautózni a boxba. Hamiltonnak pedig a gumija fogyott el, és ő is lecsúszott a képzeletbeli dobogóról.
A hétszeres világbajnok német Michael Schumacher (Mercedes) megszerezte idei első pontjait, miután a kilencedik helyen intették le a kockás zászlóval. 

*Eredmények:
Malajziai Nagydíj, Sepang (56 kör, össztáv: 310.408 km):
*--------------------------------------------------------
* 1. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull) 1:37:39.832 óra (átlagsebesség: 190.700 km/ó)
 2. Jenson Button (brit, McLaren) 3.261 mp hátrány 
3. Nick Heidfeld (német, Lotus Renault) 25.075 mp h.
* 4. Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull) 26.384 mp h.
5. Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari) 36.958 mp h.
6. Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari) 37.248 mp h.
7. Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren) 49.957 mp h.
8. Kobajasi Kamui (japán, Sauber) 1:06.439 p h.
9. Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes) 1:24.896 p h.
10. Paul di Resta (brit, Force India) 1:31.563 p h.

 *A pilóták világbajnoki pontversenyének állása 2 GP után (még 17 van hátra):*
* 
 1. Vettel 50 pont 
 2. Button 26 
3. Hamilton 24 
* 4. Webber 22 
5. Alonso 20 
6. Massa 16 
7. Heidfeld 15 
8. Vitalij Petrov (orosz, Renault) 15 
9. Sébastien Buemi (svájci, Toro Rosso) 4 
10. Kobajasi 4 
11. Adrian Sutil (német, Force India) 2 
12. Schumacher 2 
13. Di Resta 2 

* A csapatok versenyében: 
* *1. Red Bull 72 pont 
** 2. McLaren 50 
3. Ferrari 36 
* 4. Lotus Renault 30 
5. Toro Rosso 4 
6. Sauber 4 
7. Force India 4 
8. Mercedes 2 

* A következő verseny: Kínai Nagydíj, április 17., Sanghaj

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 29)

*Ecclestone nem sürgetné a bahreinieket*
2011. 04. 29. 08.53 

<RIGHT> 



*


A korábban kiszabottnál több időt adna Bernie Ecclestone a helyi zavargások miatt március 13-ról elhalasztott bahreini Forma-1-es nagydíj szervezőinek arra, hogy eldöntsék, meg tudják-e rendezni idén a futamot.
*​*
*
A Forma-1 elsőszámú vezetője jelezte: a Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) ugyan május elsejéig kért választ, de szerinte nem kell sürgetni a végső döntés meghozatalát.

* "Néhány hét alatt változhat a dolgok állása. Egy hónap múlva normalizálódhat a helyzet, s ha ez így lesz, a helyiek boldogan szerveznék meg a futamot, mi pedig örömmel mennénk hozzájuk"* - indokolta álláspontját Ecclestone.

* A szahiri verseny eredetileg idénynyitó lett volna március 13-án, ám az országban kitört zavargások miatt el kellett halasztani.
*
*XLsport
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 29)

*A McLaren apró módosításokkal készül Törökországra*

*Nem nagy fejlesztési csomaggal, hanem csak apró finomításokkal utazik a Török Nagydíjra a McLaren.*

Nem kényelmesedett el a Kínai Nagydíjon aratott győzelmétől a McLaren, a wokingiak Törökországra is továbbfejlesztik autójukat. Több apró módosítással készül az istálló, a csapatfőnök Martin Whitmarsh azt reméli, hogy pilótái közelebb kerülhetnek a Red Bullhoz.

_"A kínai győzelem fantasztikus jutalom volt a versenypályán és a gyárban végzett kemény munkánkért"_ - nyilatkozta Whitmarsh.

_ "Biztató az első három versenyen mutatott tempónk és stabilitásunk, az Európába való visszatérés azonban új kihívásokat tartogat. Nincs illúziónk afelől, hogy időmérős és versenytempónkat is javítanunk kell, ha továbbra is veszélyt akarunk jelenteni az éllovasokra."_

_"Több csapat is jelentős fejlesztésekkel készül az isztambuli versenyre, senki nem engedheti meg magának, hogy üljön a babérjain. Erre a futamra mi több kis változtatással készülünk, amelyek között néhány aerodinamikai fejlesztés is akad."_

_"A tavalyi kettős győzelem legjobb versenyeink egyike volt, ennek emléke biztosan felpörgeti a csapatot a következő hétvégén."_




<SCRIPT language=javascript>prtnrPerjel ();</SCRIPT></BEVEZETO>


----------



## timartimar13 (2011 Április 29)

*Vettel 100 ezer dolláros choppert készíttet magának*


A Red Bull pilótája tavalyi világbajnoki győzelme után adott megbízást a motor elkészítésére, de idáig nem sokat beszélt róla. Most azonban Vettel közeli barátja, Kimi Räikkönen - aki maga is chopper-szakértőnek számít - elárult néhány részletet.

A korábban ugyancsak világbajnoki címet nyerő finn pilóta szerint Vettel tavaly kérte fel Marcus Waltz-ot, az egyik legismertebb német motortervezőt - aki korábban például Räikkönen Ferrari inspirálta motorját is legyártotta - hogy alakítson át számára egy 1,78 méter hosszú, 120 lóerős, egyedi Avalanche choppert.
A már most is jelentős vételár, Waltz egyéni megoldásainak köszönhetően valószínűleg további ötvenezer dollárral nőhet, ám az biztos, hogy egy egyedi, Vettel utasításait követő, aprólékosan kidolgozott motor kerül a német világbajnok birtokába.
A kézzel készített chopper-csodát valószínűleg a szeptemberi, monzai Olasz Nagydíjon kapja meg a tulajdonosa.


----------



## timartimar13 (2011 Április 29)

*A Red Bull KERS-e nem képes 82 lóerőt leadni?*

A Red Bullnál bevallottan a KERS jelenti a legfőbb problémát az idei autóban. A hibrid eszközt Melbourne-ben még nem merték bevetni, és aggodalmuk jogosnak bizonyult, mert Sepangban és Sanghajban is gondok voltak a berendezéssel, Sebastian Vettel és Mark Webber csak részlegesen használhatta. Úgy tűnik, a megbízhatósági mellett teljesítménybeli problémák is vannak vele: az Auto Motor und Sport úgy tudja, a versenyzők gyakran nem kapták meg a maximálisan engedélyezett plusz 82 lóerőt a KERS-től a túl kicsi akkumulátorok következtében, melyek méretét a helyszűke miatt kellett csökkenteni. A német szaklap kémfotókra hivatkozva azt írja, az akkumulátorok az RB7-ek váltóházának alsó részén, oldalt találhatók, ahol a rezgések és magas hőmérséklet miatt eleve sérülékenyebb a rendszer.


----------



## timartimar13 (2011 Április 29)

*Schumacher szerint a Mercedes Isztambulban is gyors lesz*


Miután a Mercedes a legutóbbi versenyen, Sanghajban áttörést ért el, a csapatnál úgy vélik, a felkészülési módszereik újragondolása révén a jövő hétvégi Török Nagydíjon is ütőképesek lesznek. "Tudom, hogy a csapat keményen dolgozott, mert folytatni szeretnénk azt a fejlődést, amely Kínában kezdődött, és bízom benne, hogy az Isztambulra tervezett újításoknak köszönhetően ott is hasonlóan eredményes hétvégénk lesz" - idézi a Mercedes törökországi előzetese Michael Schumachert, aki az utolsó két futamon pontszerző helyen ért célba. Nico Rosberg Kínában elkeseredett, mivel annak ellenére csak az 5. helyen intették le, hogy sokáig az élen is állt, de ettől függetlenül szintén úgy vélte: "Törökországban remélhetőleg előreléphetünk, újra jó teljesítményt fogunk nyújtani." A csapatfőnök Ross Brawn szerint, ha a Mercedes autója "megfelelően működik", akkor ütőképes is. "A fejlesztések, amiket elviszünk Törökországba, lehetővé teszik, hogy állandó jelleggel tartsuk ezt a színvonalat" - utalt Sanghajra. - "Ugyanakkor tisztában vagyunk azzal is, hogy javítanunk kell a teljesítményünket, ha rendszeresen az élen akarunk küzdeni. A szezon első három versenye nagy kihívást jelentett számunkra, de összeszedtük magunkat, és keményen igyekszünk tovább, hogy előrelépjünk."


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 1)

*A barcelonai bravúr után a Forma-1-ről álmodik Kiss Pál Tamás*
2011. 05. 31. 18.27 

<RIGHT> 



*


Rövid időn belül a Forma-1-ben szeretne versenyezni Kiss Pál Tamás; a magyar pilóta másfél hete nagy meglepetésre megnyerte az F1-es Barcelonai Nagydíj GP3-as betétfutamát.
*​*
*
* "Az a tervem, hogy három-négy év múlva már a Forma-1-ben induljak - mondta az MTI kérdésére a 19 éves miskolci autóversenyző a keddi sajtótájékoztatóján, a Hungaroringen. - Az idei esztendőt még tanulóévnek szánom, de ennek ellenére az első öt között szeretnék végezni a GP3-ban. A mezőny nagyon erős, így kemény küzdelemre számítok."*

A francia Tech 1 Racing-istálló magyar pilótája kilenc napja az első helyről indulhatott, és végül rajt-cél győzelmet aratott a Circuit de Catalunyán.

*"A riválisaim korábban kevéssé ismertek, de most már kezdik megtanulni a nevemet"* - fűzte hozzá Kiss Pál Tamás, aki az idén debütált a sorozatban.

* "Ha összejön a Forma-1 2014-re, akkor elértem a célomat és nyugdíjba vonulok"* - mondta Stefano Favaro, aki az idén vállalta el a pilóta menedzselését. Favaro korábban Talmácsi Gáborral dolgozott, aki 2007-ben világbajnok lett a gyorsaságimotoros sorozat 125 kcm-es kategóriájában. 

A GP3 valójában a GP2 előszobája. Az F1 "igazi előszobájának" a GP2 számít, amely 2005-től a megszüntetett Forma-3 utóda. A GP2 és a GP3 viadalait a Forma–1 európai versenyhétvégéin, azok betétfutamaként rendezik. A következő versenyre június 24-26. között a Valenciai Nagydíj idején kerül sor.


* Az autósport elitkategóriájában eddig egyetlen magyar pilóta szerepelt; Baumgartner Zsolt 2003-ban és 2004-ben versenyzett az F1-ben.

*​*
*​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038474&rnd_val=63838949820"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER>​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 4)

*Jövőre augusztus 5-én lesz a Forma-1-es Magyar Nagydíj*
2011. 06. 04. 08.48

<RIGHT> 



*


Jövőre augusztus 5-én kerül sor a Forma-1-es Magyar Nagydíjra a Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) pénteki döntésének értelmében. A 2012-es versenynaptárban 21 futam szerepel, erre a sportág történetében még nem volt példa.
*​*
*
A helyszínek közül már csak a Török Nagydíj helyzete bizonytalan - a jogdíjról még folynak a tárgyalások -, de a FIA a pénteken nyilvánosságra hozott kalendáriumban május 6-ra bejegyezte az isztambuli versenyt.
Az ebben az évben elhalasztott, s a Motorsport Világtanács ugyancsak pénteken meghozott döntésének értelmében október 30-án pótlásra kerülő Bahreini Nagydíj a 2012-es idény nyitófutama lesz, a dél-koreai viadalt azonban október helyett áprilisban rendezik meg jövőre.

*Az Egyesült Államok visszatér a száguldó cirkusz állomásai közé. Legutóbb 2001 és 2007 között Indianapolisban rendeztek F1-es futamokat, jövőre a texasi Austinban kerül majd sor a versenyre június 17-én.
*​*
** A 2012-es szezon a tervek szerint Brazíliában zárul november 25-én.

* * A 2012-es Forma-1-es versenynaptár:
* -----------------------------------
*Március 11.: Bahreini Nagydíj, Szahír
Március 18.: Ausztrál Nagydíj, Melbourne
Április 1.: Malajziai Nagydíj, Kuala Lumpur
Április 8.: Kínai Nagydíj, Sanghaj
Április 22.: Dél-Koreai Nagydíj, Jeongam
Május 6.: Török Nagydíj, Isztambul
Május 20.: Spanyol Nagydíj, Barcelona
Május 27.: Monacói Nagydíj, Monte-Carlo
Június 10.: Kanadai Nagydíj, Montreal
Június 17.: Amerikai Nagydíj, Austin
Július 1.: Európa Nagydíj, Valencia
Július 15.: Brit Nagydíj, Silverstone
Július 29.: Német Nagydíj, Hockenheim
Augusztus 5.: Magyar Nagydíj, Hungaroring
Szeptember 2.: Belga Nagydíj, Spa-Francorchamps
Szeptember 9.: Olasz Nagydíj, Monza
Szeptember 30.: Szingapúri Nagydíj, Szingapúr
Október 14.: Japán Nagydíj, Szuzuka
Október 28.: Indiai Nagydíj, Új-Delhi
November 11.: Abu-Dzabi Nagydíj, Abu-Dzabi
November 25.: Brazil Nagydíj, Sao Paulo

*​*
*​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038591&rnd_val=57254842027"></SCRIPT><CENTER>_*



*_
</CENTER>_​_<CENTER></CENTER>


*XLsport *​


----------



## juditsziszi (2011 Június 7)

Sziasztok régebben rengeteget néztem a formula 1-et de már nem igazán van rá idöm


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 7)

*Ecclestone: az idény végén kellene megrendezni a Bahreini Nagydíjat*
2011. 06. 07. 17.29

<RIGHT> 



*


A Forma-1 kereskedelmi jogait birtokló Bernie Ecclestone szerint az októberi időpont helyett inkább a szezon zárófutamaként kellene lebonyolítani a márciusban elhalasztott Bahreini Nagydíjat.
*​*
*
A Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) Motorsport Világtanácsa múlt pénteken döntött úgy, hogy október 30-án pótolják majd a bizonytalan belpolitikai helyzet miatt törölt versenyt, az F1-es csapatok és pilóták viszont jelezték, idén már nem szívesen utaznának Bahreinbe.


*"Legyen ez a szezon utolsó versenye, s ha minden biztonságos és rendben van, akkor megyünk, ha pedig nem, akkor nem tartjuk meg a futamot"* - javasolta áthidaló megoldásként Ecclestone.


_*A múlt pénteken meghozott döntés szerint az eredetileg október 30-ra kiírt Indiai Nagydíjat december 11-én tartanák meg, így a vb-sorozat Újdelhiben érne véget.
*_​_*
*_​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038704&rnd_val=69172318681"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER>​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 10)

*A FIA-elnök Ecclestone hivatalos javaslatára vár*
2011. 06. 10. 03.22

<RIGHT> 



*


Jean Todt, a Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) elnöke azzal a kéréssel fordult a Forma-1-es világbajnokság kereskedelmi jogait birtokló Bernie Ecclestone-hoz, hogy hivatalosan terjessze elő javaslatát az idei sorozatban szereplő, ám márciusról elhalasztott Bahreini Nagydíj esetleges megrendezésével kapcsolatban.
*​*
*
A FIA weboldalán olvasható 2011-es naptárban most szerepel a bizonytalan belpolitikai helyzet miatt "eltolt" bahreini futam, mégpedig október 30-i dátummal, míg az indiai GP átkerült december 11-re. Csakhogy a csapatok tiltakoznak, az idén már nem szeretnének az arab királyságban versenyezni, és azt sem akarják, hogy decemberben érjen véget a vb.
Ecclestone már szerdán jelezte, hogy szerinte idén nem kerül sor a Bahreini Nagydíjra, de a jövőben lehetségesnek tartja a visszatérést. Jean Todt azt szeretné, hogy a Forma-1 elsőszámú irányítója hivatalosan is forduljon a naptár újabb módosítása ügyében a FIA Motorsport Világtanácsához.

*Amennyiben törlik az idei naptárból a bahreini futamot, úgy az autós gyorsasági-világbajnokság 2011-es szezonjából még - a hétvégi montreali nagydíjjal együtt - 13 verseny van hátra, és a záróviadal november 27-én lesz Brazíliában.
*​*
*

*Kanadai Nagydíj - Fittipaldi sportfelügyelő lesz*


<RIGHT> 



*


Emerson Fittipaldi kétszeres világbajnok brazil pilóta sportfelügyelő lesz a hétvégi Forma-1-es Kanadai Nagydíjon, Montrealban.
*​*
*
A 64 esztendős sportember elsősorban a vitatott helyzetek elbírálásában segíti majd a felügyelők munkáját, ahogy tette azt legutóbb a tavalyi Olasz GP-n, Monzában. 

*A Rato, azaz egér becenévre hallgató autóversenyző 1972-ben és 1974-ben nyert világbajnokságot az autósport elitkategóriájában.

*XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 10)

*Kanadai Nagydíj - Versenyezhet a Monacóban megsérült Pérez*
2011. 06. 10. 06.24 

<RIGHT> 



*


A Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) orvosai versenyzési engedélyt adtak a vasárnapi, kanadai futamra Sergio Péreznek, a Sauber Forma-1-es istálló mexikói pilótájának, aki a Monacói Nagydíj május 28-i időmérő edzésén szenvedett súlyos balesetet.
*​*
*
*"Minden rendben, ott lehetek a rajtnál" *- mondta a 21 éves újonc a csütörtöki vizsgálatok után.

Perez a monte-carlói időmérő harmadik szakaszában az alagútból kijövet keresztbe csúszott a pályán, a szalagkorlátnak csapódott, majd onnan nagy sebességgel a szemben lévő gumifalnak ütközött kocsija oldalával. A mentők hosszú percek alatt emelték ki az autóból, s kórházba szállították, ahol két napot töltött. A mexikói versenyző agyrázkódással és kisebb zúzódásokkal megúszta az esetet, és már akkor kijelentette, hogy biztosan ott lesz a kanadai futamon, amikor elhagyta a kórházat.


*A montreali verseny magyar idő szerint vasárnap este hét órakor rajtol el.

*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 11)

*Kanadai Nagydíj - Alonso a 2. edzés legjobbja, De La Rosa váltja Pérezt*


<RIGHT> 



*


A kétszeres világbajnok spanyol Fernando Alonso (Ferrari) volt a leggyorsabb a Forma-1-es Kanadai Nagydíj pénteki második szabadedzésén.
*​*
*
A címvédő és az idei pontversenyt is fölényesen vezető német Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull) - aki az első tréningen szerencsésen megúszta falnak csapódását - ezúttal a második, míg a brazil Felipe Massa (Ferrari) a harmadik lett. 
A Sauber istálló pénteken úgy döntött, hogy mégsem indítja újoncát, Sergio Pérezt, hanem a rutinos spanyol Pedro de la Rosa ül a volán mögé. A 21 éves mexikói pilóta a Monacói Nagydíj május 28-i időmérő edzésén szenvedett súlyos balesetet, majd csütörtökön a Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) orvosai versenyzési engedélyt adtak neki. Az első szabadedzésen 11. lett, ám ezt követően jelezte: nem érzi magát százszázalékos állapotban, ezért helyét a 40 esztendős De La Rosa veszi át. 

* Eredmények:
2. szabadedzés:
*_*1. Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari) 1:15.107 p
2. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull) 1:15.476
3. Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari) 1:15.601
*_4. Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren) 1:15.977
5. Jenson Button (brit, McLaren) 1:15.989
6. Paul di Resta (brit, Force India) 1:16.089
7. Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull) 1:16.102

* korábban:
1. szabadedzés:
1. Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes) 1:15.591 p
2. Alonso 1:16.139
3. Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes) 1:16.549
*4. Massa 1:16.658
5. Button 1:16.676
6. Hamilton 1:16.842
...12. Webber 1:17.820 
...16. Vettel 1:18.852

*A további program (magyar idő szerint):
 szombat:
3. szabadedzés 16 ó*​*
időmérő 19 ó

vasárnap:
futam 19 ó

​
*​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038864&rnd_val=30708781535"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER>XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 12)

*Kanadai Nagydíj - Vettel indul az élről*
2011. 06. 11. 21.21

<RIGHT> 



*


A címvédő német Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull) indulhat az élről vasárnap a Forma-1-es Kanadai Nagydíjon.
*​*
*
A szombati időmérő edzésen az összetett világbajnoki pontversenyben is vezető, az első hat futamból ötöt megnyerő Vettel mögött két ferraris pilóta, a spanyol Fernando Alonso és a brazil Felipe Massa végzett a második, illetve a harmadik helyen.
A Gilles Villeneuve nevét viselő pályán az ausztrál Mark Webber (Red Bull) lett a negyedik, míg a brit Lewis Hamilton (McLaren) az ötödik időt autózta a kvalifikáció harmadik szakaszában.


* A rajtsorrend:
* --------------
* 1. sor:
Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull)
Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari)

* * 2. sor:
Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari)
Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull)

* * 3. sor:
**Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren)
Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes)

* * 4. sor:
*Jenson Button (brit, McLaren)
Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes)

5. sor:
Nick Heidfeld (német, Renault) 
Vitalij Petrov (orosz, Renault)

* 6. sor:
*Paul di Resta (brit, Force India)
Pastor Maldonado (venezuelai, Williams)

* 7. sor:
*Kobajasi Kamui (japán, Sauber)
Adrian Sutil (német, Force India)

*8. sor:
*Sébastien Buemi (svájci, Toro Rosso)
Rubens Barrichello (brazil, Williams)

*9. sor:
*Pedro de la Rosa (spanyol, Sauber)
Jaime Alguersuari (spanyol, Toro Rosso)

*10. sor:
*Jarno Trulli (olasz, Lotus)
Heikki Kovalainen (finn, Lotus)

*11. sor:
*Vitantonio Liuzzi (olasz, Hispania)
Timo Glock (német, Virgin)

*12. sor:
*Narain Karthikeyan (indiai, Hispania)
Jérome d,Ambrosio (belga, Virgin)


​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038899&rnd_val=81150622494"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER><CENTER>XLsport</CENTER>


----------



## KicsiTigris (2011 Június 13)

Micsoda őrült futam volt a tegnap A nagy esőzés miatt féltávnál kezdtem azt hinni, hogy idővel már csak hajóval lehet majd végig járni a pályát, de azért a végére maradtak izgalmak


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 13)

*Kanadai Nagydíj - Button bravúros győzelme*
2011. 06. 13. 08.49

<RIGHT> 




*


Jenson Button, a McLaren brit pilótája nyerte vasárnap a Forma-1-es Kanadai Nagydíjat, a 62. Forma-1-es autós gyorsasági vb hetedik viadalát.
*​*
*
Button mögött a vb-címvédő és a pontversenyben éllovas német Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull) lett a második, míg a harmadik helyen csapattársa, az ausztrál Mark Webber végzett.
Az első rajtkockából startoló Vettel egészen az utolsó körig vezetett, ám ekkor hibázott és Button megelőzte. A német autóversenyző óriási, hatvan pontos előnnyel vezeti a pilóták versenyét.
A viadalt a 25. körben a szakadó eső miatt leintették és csak közel két óra múlva folytatódott.
A futam végeredménye egyelőre nem hivatalos, mert a versenybírók még vizsgálják Button esetleges szabálytalanságát.
A zuhogó eső és a vizes aszfalt miatt a versenyzők a biztonsági autó felvezetésével kezdték meg a viadalt. A Safety Car az ötödik körben hagyta el a pályát. 
A nyolcadik körben a brit Lewis Hamilton belerohant Buttonba, a McLaren kereke kiszakadt, ugyan próbált bekocogni a boxba, ám nem tudott, megállt, ezért beküldték a biztonsági autót, amely a 12. kör végén hagyta el a pályát. 
Az élbolyból Alonso a 18. körben cserélt kereket. A 19 . körben elkezdett esni az eső, ezért beküldték - harmadszor - a Safety Cart. 
A 25. körben leintették a viadalt, mert a szakadó esőt miatt használhatatlanná vált a pálya. A verseny közel kétórás szünet után folytatódott, de az élen ismét a Safety Car robogott. Az első helyen Vettel haladt, mögötte a japán Kobajasi Kamui (Sauber) és a brazil Felipe Massa (Ferrari) következett. 
A biztonsági autó a 35. körben hagyta el a pályát. A 37. körben Fernando Alonso (Ferrari) és Button összeütközött, a spanyol pilóta autója kicsúszott, megrongálódott és kénytelen volt feladni a versenyt. A Safety Car ismét bejött, majd amikor a 41. körben elhagyta a pályát Vettel, Kobajasi és Massa volt a sorrend az élen. 
Húsz körrel a leintés előtt Vettel már több mint hat mp-cel vezetett Kobajasi előtt, akit Massa követett. A hétszeres világbajnok német Michael Schumacher a negyedik helyen száguldott. Egy körrel később Schumacher a régi szép időket idézően elsuhant a japán és a brazil mellett és feljött a második helyre.
Az 56. körben ismét beküldték a biztonsági autót, mert a német Nick Heidfeld összetörte a Renault-t és alkatrészek maradtak a pályán. Az élen Vettel, Schumacher és Webber haladt. 
A Safety Car kilenc körrel a zárás előtt hagyta el a pályát.

Button megelőzte Schumachert. Öt körrel a leintés előtt Vettel volt az élen, mögötte Button és Schumacher következett, majd a 68. körben Webber is elhúzott a német mellett, akinek így nem jött össze az áhított dobogó. Button egyre gyorsabb lett, az utolsó egyenesben megelőzte a vb-címvédőt is, aki egy kisebb hibát követett el és megszerezte idei első futamgyőzelmét.


​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038934&rnd_val=26292517531"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER>XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 14)

*Forma-1 - Kanadai Nagydíj: Nemzetközi sajtóvisszhang*
2011. 06. 14. 07.00 ​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*A nemzetközi sajtó a McLaren brit pilótája, Jenson Button bravúros győzelmét méltatja a vasárnapi Forma-1-es Kanadai Nagydíj másnapján.*​ 

*Nagy-Britannia:*
*Daily Telegraph:*
*"Button vihart kavart az utolsó körben kicsikart győzelmével"*
*Daily Mirror:*
*"Mit művel? - Lewis Hamilton Kanadában folytatta ütközésekkel teli idényét, most ráadásul a saját csapattársával akadt össze"*​ 
*The Sun:*
*"Jenzációs - Jenson Button pályafutása legnagyobb győzelmét aratta egy izgalmas és kaotikus futamon"*​ 
*The Times:*
*"Button a diadalig száguldott - dráma az utolsó körben"*​ 
*Spanyolország:*
_*El País:*_
*"Buttoné volt az utolsó szó a montreali esőkáoszban"*​ 
*El Mundo:*
*"Button az utolsó körben nyerte meg az egyik legzavarosabb futamot"*​ 
*Marca:*
*"Bár Vettel most nem nyert, Hamilton és Alonso kieséséből azért profitált. A vb gyakorlatilag eldőlt"*​ 
*As:*
*"Alonso Kanadában minden esélyét elvesztette a vb-győzelemre"*​ 
_*Olaszország:*_
*La Gazzetta dello Sport:*
*"Button egy őrült GP-n az utolsó helyről az elsőre száguldott. Vettel övön aluli ütést kapott. Hamilton nem bánkódik"*​ 
*Tuttosport:*
*"Micsoda eszeveszett futam! A montreali özönvízben egymást múlták felül a történések, Button pedig az utolsó körben megszerezte a győzelmet"*​ 
*Corriere dello Sport:*
*"Őrült Forma-1: a vízözönben Button diadalmaskodott. Montreali hullámvasút"*​ 
*La Repubblica:*
*"A Ferrari alulmaradt az őrült futamon"*
*Corriere della Sera:*
*"Egy bolond verseny végén Button nevethetett. A Ferrari számára rosszabb már nem is lehetne a helyzet"*​ 
*Portugália:*
_*Público:*_
*"Button a feje tetejére állította a versenyt, mint egy villám a ködből. A brit pilóta, aki a hetedik helyről rajtolt, majd visszacsúszott az utolsó pozícióba, hamvaiból újjászületett"*​ 


*Forma-1 - Eredmények, pontversenyek*​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*A vasárnapi Forma-1-es Kanadai Nagydíj eredményei és a pontversenyek állása a hetedik futam után.*​ 

*Kanadai Nagydíj (70 kör/305,270 km):*​ 
*1. Jenson Button (brit, McLaren) 4:04:39.537 ó*
2. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull) 2.709 mp hátrány
3. Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull) 13.828 mp h.
4. Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes) 14.219 mp h.
5. Vitalij Petrov (orosz, Renault) 20.395 mp h.
6. Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari) 33.225 mp h.
7. Kobajasi Kamui (japán, Sauber) 33.270 mp h.
8. Jaime Alguersuari (spanyol, Toro Rosso) 35.964 mp h. 
9. Rubens Barrichello (brazil, Williams) 45.117 mp h.
10. Sébastien Buemi (svájci, Toro Rosso) 47.056 mp h.​ 
*A pontversenyek állása a 7. futam után (még 12 van hátra):*
*pilóták:*​ 
*1. Sebastian Vettel 161 pont *
2. Jenson Button 101 
3. Mark Webber 94 
4. Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren) 85 
5. Fernando Alonso spanyol, Ferrari) 69 
6. Felipe Massa 32 
7. Vitalij Petrov 31 
8. Nick Heidfeld (német, Renault) 29 
9. Michael Schumacher 26​ 

*csapatok:*​ 
*1. Red Bull 255 *
2. McLaren Mercedes 186 
3. Ferrari 101 
4. Renault 60 
5. Mercedes 52 
6. Sauber 27 
7. Toro Rosso 12 
8. Force India 10 
9. Williams 4​ 

*következik: Európa Nagydíj, Valencia, június 26.*​



XLsport​


----------



## Bor1234 (2011 Június 22)

"A címvédő Red Bull-Racing istálló igazi ereje az időmérő edzésekben rejlik, ahol egy különleges elektronikai beállítással versenyeznek, melynek köszönhetően a Renault V8-as motorja egyenletesen fújja a kipufogógázt a diffúzorra, független attól, hogy a pilóta gázt ad, avagy sem. 
"
Mi a véleményetek errpl a hírről. Szerintem, ha az év elején átemnt az autó az ellenőrzésen ,akkor ne vegyék el tőlük ez év közben.


----------



## barbus22 (2011 Június 23)

9 éve minden egyes futamot megnéztem. De jelenleg ott tartok, hogy kicsit kiábrándultam az F1-ből. 
Nem értem, hogy miért év közben kell szabályokat módosítani. Csak mert Red-Bull dominancia van? És? Többi csapatnak nem siránkoznia kellene hanem autót építeni.
Félre ne értse senki. Én sem örülök, hogy Vettel unalmassá teszi a versenyeket, de ha egyszer ők építették a legjobb autót akkor nehogy már azért bukjanak majd mert a FIA közbe szólt.
Kanadában is mi volt? Biztosra veszem, hogyha Button nem nyeri meg a futamot Vettel előtt akkor simán megbüntetik. De hát nem engedheti meg az FIA, hogy Vettel elhúzzon. Ezért elnéznek olyan szabálytalanságot amiket előtte való futamon büntettek.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 23)

azért azt se lehet kihagyni...,hogy valójában az uj szabályok csak közelebb hozzák a wokingi gárdát (McLaren-Mercedes) a Red Bull Racingesekhez...persze az uj szabályok pláne Martin Whitmarsch csapatfőnök bizadalmát és reményeit nővelik...
sztem a valenciai utcai pályán kiderülhet sok minden a csapatok házatájáról....
és majd meglátjuk hogyan is boldogulnak a "Fiuk" a fújt diffúzor korlátozása miatt...


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 25)

*Európa Nagydíj - Alonso nyerte a 2. szabadedzést*
2011. 06. 24. 19.00

<RIGHT> 



*


Fernando Alonso, a Ferrari kétszeres világbajnok spanyol pilótája érte el a leggyorsabb időt a Forma-1-es világbajnoki sorozat Valenciában zajló Európa Nagydíjának péntek délutáni második szabadedzésén.
*​*
*
Alonso mögött a brit Lewis Hamilton (McLaren) végzett a második, míg a címvédő és a pontversenyben jelenleg is élen álló német Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull) a harmadik helyen.
A hétszeres vb-győztes, 42 éves Michael Schumacher (Mercedes) a negyedik legjobb időt autózta, a délelőtti első gyakorláson leggyorsabb ausztrál Mark Webber (Red Bull) pedig ezúttal hetedikként zárt.

* Eredmények, 2. szabadedzés:*

*1. Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari) 1:37.968 perc
2. Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren) 1:38.195
3. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull) 1:38.265
4. Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes) 1:38.315
5. Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari) 1:38.443
6. Jenson Button (brit, McLaren) 1:38.483
*​*
*
*további program:
*
* szombat:
3. szabadedzés 11 ó
időmérő 14 ó
*​*
*
* vasárnap:
futam 14 ó

*​*
**​*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 25)

*Vettel megnyerte az első csatát az FIA ellen Valenciában! A Red Bull ismét az élről indul!*

*Sebastian Vettel, a Red Bull-Racing német világbajnoka a szabályváltoztatások ellenére megnyerte az időmérő edzést Valenciában. *​ 
A második helyen Mark Webber zárt a másik Red Bull autóval, addig a harmadik helyen Lewis Hamilton végzett a McLaren gépével.​ 

*Sebastian Vettel, a Red Bull-Racing német világbajnoka a szabályváltoztatások ellenére megnyerte az időmérő edzést Valenciában. *​ 
*1. Sebastian Vettel Red Bull-Renault 1m36.975*
 
*2. Mark Webber *Red Bull-Renault 1m37.163 + 0.188
*3. Lewis Hamilton* McLaren-Mercedes 1m37.380 + 0.405
*4. Fernando Alonso* Ferrari 1m37.454 + 0.479
*5. Felipe Massa* Ferrari 1m37.535 + 0.560
*6. Jenson Button* McLaren-Mercedes 1m37.645 + 0.670
*7. Nico Rosberg* Mercedes 1m38.231 + 1.256
*8. Michael Schumacher* Mercedes 1m38.240 + 1.265
*9. Nick Heidfeld* Renault 
*10. Adrian Sutil* Force India-Mercedes

*Q2*
*11. Vitaly Petrov* Renault 1m39.068s + 1.763
*12. Paul di Resta *Force India-Mercedes 1m39.422s + 2.117
*13. Rubens Barrichello* Williams-Cosworth 1m39.489s + 2.184
*14. Kamui Kobayashi* Sauber-Ferrari 1m39.525s + 2.220
*15. Pastor Maldonado* Williams-Cosworth 1m39.645s + 2.340
*16. Sergio Perez* Sauber-Ferrari 1m39.657s + 2.352
*17. Sebastien Buemi* Toro Rosso-Ferrari 1m39.711s + 2.406

*Q1*
*18. Jaime Alguersuari* Toro Rosso-Ferrari 1m40.232 + 1.819
*19. Heikki Kovalainen* Lotus-Renault 1m41.664 + 3.251
*20. Jarno Trulli* Lotus-Renault 1m42.234 + 3.821
*21. Timo Glock* Virgin-Cosworth 1m42.553 + 4.140
*22. Tonio Liuzzi* HRT-Cosworth 1m43.584 + 5.171
*23. Jerome D'Ambrosio* Virgin-Cosworth 1m43.735 + 5.322
*24. Narain Karthikeyan* HRT-Cosworth 1m44.363 + 5.950​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 26)

*F1.* *Valencia 2011. 6.Versenyét nyerte meg ismét Vettel*



*1. Sebastian Vettel Red Bull-Renault *

_*2. Fernando Alonso* Ferrari_

_*3. Mark Webber Red Bull-*Renault _​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 9)

*Mark Webber indul az élről Silverstone-ban*

<TABLE style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" class="list sidebar" border=0 width=300><TBODY><TR><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dde6f8" width=35>*07.10.*</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dde6f8">*Brit Nagydíj (Silverstone)*</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dde6f8" width=40>*60kör*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*A Red Bull ausztrál pilótája autózta a legjobb időt az esőzéssel tarkított időmérőn a Forma 1-es Brit Nagydíjon.*







A Brit Nagydíj időmérő edzése úgy kezdődött el, hogy a csapatok nem tudhatták, mikor kezd el esni az eső, jó angol szokás szerint. Ennek megfelelően mindenki azonnal kijött a felújított pályára az első szakasz elején.
Egymásnak adták át a vezető helyet a csapatok, és már ekkor (és a szabadedzéseken is) látszott, hogy a Williamsek jól muzsikálnak a hétvégén. *Maldonado *sokáig vezetett, *Barrichello *is ott volt az élmezőnyben - természetesen a Red Bullok mellett. Ez a futam az első az új diffúzorszabály bevezetése óta, sokan az új regulától azt várják, hogy csökkennek a különbségek a csapatok között. Hét perccel a szakasz vége előtt elkezdett esni az eső, és már senki nem tudott javítan az idején. Kiesett* Algersuari, Buemi, Glock, Trulli, D'Ambrosio, Liuzzi *és* Ricciardo.* Ez azt jelenti, hogy búcsúzott a két Torro Rosso, bent van viszont az első 17-ben *Kovalainen *a Lotusszal. Az első szakaszt végül Webber nyerte 
*Maldonado *és *Massa *előtt.

A második szakaszban sokkal később kezdődtek a körök, az első időt *Nick Heidfeld* autózta. Ekkor már kezdett száradni a pálya. Ismét a Williamsek ügyeskedtek, majd* Sergio Perez*, majd *Kobajasi* és *Sutil *vette át a vezetést. A Red Bullok ekkor még keménykeverékű gumikkal száguldoztak, a többiekkel ellentétben. A versenyzők csak a második-harmadik pályán töltött körükben tudtak érdemben jó időt autózni.Ennek megfelelően a szakaszt *Massa *nyerte, *Webber *és *Alonso *előtt. Kiesett *Michael Schumacher, Kovalainen, Heidfeld, Barrichello, Perez, Petrov *és *Sutil. *

A Q3-ban aztán helyreállt a világ rendje. *Webber, Vettel, Alonso, Massa* volt a sorrend az első próbálkozások után, és később kiderült, ezek voltak az utolsók is, hiszen újra leszakadt az ég. Red Bull első sor tehát vasárnap a Brit Nagydíjon.
*Lewis Hamilton *csak a 10. helyről indul hazai pályán.

*Forma-1, Brit Nagydíj, időmérő edzés, végeredmény:*

1. Mark Webber - Red Bull-Renault 1.30.399
2. Sebastian Vettel - Red Bull-Renault 1.30.431
3. Fernando Alonso - Ferrari 1.30.516
4. Felipe Massa - Ferrari 1.31.124
5. Jenson Button - McLaren-Mercedes 1.31.989
6. Paul di Resta - Force India-Mercedes 1.31.929
7. Pastor Maldonado - Williams-Cosworth 1.31.933
8. Kamui Kobayashi - Sauber-Ferrari 1.32.128
9. Nico Rosberg - Mercedes 1.32.209
10. Lewis Hamilton - McLaren-Mercedes 1.32.376
11. Adrian Sutil - Force India-Mercedes 1.32.617
12. Sergio Perez - Sauber-Ferrari 1.32.624
13. Michael Schumacher - Mercedes 1.32.656
14. Vitaly Petrov - Renault 1.32.734
15. Rubens Barrichello - Williams-Cosworth 1.33.119
16. Nick Heidfeld - Renault 1.33.805
17. Heikki Kovalainen - Lotus-Renault 1.34.821
18. Jaime Alguersuari - Toro Rosso-Ferrari 1.35.245
19. Sebastien Buemi - Toro Rosso-Ferrari 1.35.749
20. Timo Glock - Virgin-Cosworth 1.36.203
21. Jarno Trulli - Lotus-Renault 1.36.456
22. Jerome D'Ambrosio - Virgin-Cosworth 1.37.154
23. Tonio Liuzzi - HRT-Cosworth 1.37.484
24. Daniel Ricciardo - HRT-Cosworth 1.38.059​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 10)

*Forma-1: megúszta a Red Bull, mégsem lesz szabálymódosítás*​ 
*Hosszas kavarodások után úgy néz ki, hogy az FIA elhalasztja végleges döntését a kipufogógáz áramoltatásának szabályozásával kapcsolatban. Minden visszaállt a régi rendszerbe, vagyis gyakorlatilag a csapatok úgy használhatják a kipufogógázt, ahogy csak akarják.*​ 
Átmeneti megoldásként a Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) feloldotta a hétvégére szóló tiltását, mely a kipufogógázok visszaszorítását korlátozta. a szövetség szombat délután egyeztetett a csapatokkal és jutott erre a döntésre.
A szabálymódosítás eredetileg a kibocsájtott gáz tíz százalékát engedte volna használni, ám ezt többen kifogásolták, mondván, hogy erre a koncepcióra van építve autójuk. Ekkor az FIA úgy döntött, hogy a Renault motorral versenyző csapatoknak ötven százalékra emeli a limitet. ez persze felháborította a többi csapatot, így a szövetség hamar visszavonta engedményét.
Hosszas viták után, most átmenetileg megoldás született úgy, hogy az FIA gyakorlatilag homokba dugta a fejét és feloldotta a kipufogógázokra való tiltást.​ 
*Az egyelőre bizonytalan, hogy mikor kerül szabályzásra az eset, ugyanis az FIA úgy döntött, hogy kész meghozni a szabálymódosítást, amennyiben a csapatok megegyeznek egy bizonyos limitben.*​ 


*Forma-1: A Brit Nagydíj rajtsorrendje*
*Futam: 14 óra*​ 

*A Red Bull ausztrál pilótája, Mark Webber indul az élről vasárnap a Forma-1-es Brit Nagydíjon, Silverstone-ban. A vasárnapi futam rajtsorrendje:*​ 
*1. Mark Webber - Red Bull-Renault *
*2. Sebastian Vettel - Red Bull-Renault *
*3. Fernando Alonso - Ferrari *
*4. Felipe Massa - Ferrari* 
5. Jenson Button - McLaren-Mercedes 
6. Paul di Resta - Force India-Mercedes 
7. Pastor Maldonado - Williams-Cosworth 
8. Kamui Kobayashi - Sauber-Ferrari 
9. Nico Rosberg - Mercedes 
10. Lewis Hamilton - McLaren-Mercedes 
11. Adrian Sutil - Force India-Mercedes 
12. Sergio Perez - Sauber-Ferrari 
13. Michael Schumacher - Mercedes 
14. Vitaly Petrov - Renault 
15. Rubens Barrichello - Williams-Cosworth 
16. Nick Heidfeld - Renault 
17. Heikki Kovalainen - Lotus-Renault 
18. Jaime Alguersuari - Toro Rosso-Ferrari 
19. Sebastien Buemi - Toro Rosso-Ferrari 
20. Timo Glock - Virgin-Cosworth 
21. Jarno Trulli - Lotus-Renault 
22. Jerome D'Ambrosio - Virgin-Cosworth 
23. Tonio Liuzzi - HRT-Cosworth 
24. Daniel Ricciardo - HRT-Cosworth​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 10)

*Forma-1: A Brit Nagydíj*
*Silverstone *


*1. Fernando Alonso - Ferrari*
* 
*​*
**2. Sebastian Vettel - Red Bull-Renault *
*
*​*
**3. Mark Webber - Red Bull-Renault 
*​*
*


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Július 11)

Én sem értek egyet az idöközbeni szabály módodításokkal. Szereintem az év elején kellene leszögezni hogy ezek a szabályok és akinek nem tetszik az mehet. Amugy meg a mclaren nek az a baja hogy nem tudja felveni a verszenyt a red bullokkal. Szerintem is tök unalmas a verseny így hogy nindig Vettel nyer. Tök klassz hogy Alonzo a brit nagydíjat meg tudta nenyerni ez kicsi siker a ferrari számára hogy Alo egymás után 2szer fel tudott állni a dobodóra, kiváncsi vagyok hogy mi len mondjuk Németországban vagy a Hungaroringen! Én igibö Schumi fan vagyok és tudom hogy rengeteg gyözeleme, vb címe van, de msot sajnos nem tartom észszerűnek hogy újból versenyzik. éretn én hogy verseny szellem meg minden, de azért ismerjük el hogy ez az F1 már nem neki való! Azért még drukkolok neki hogy legalább a dobogó összejöjjön!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 13)

*Vettel: Reagálnunk kell a Ferrari tempójára*
2011. 07. 13. 04.28​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Sebastian Vettel elfogadja, hogy a Ferrari Silverstone-ban megverte a Red Bullt, a német a bajnokságban egyre növekvő előnye ellenére is további fejlődést vár csapatától.*​ 
Fernando Alonso révén a Ferrari megszerezte idei első győzelmét Silverstone-ban, a spanyol ráadásul a futam második felében gyorsabbnak bizonyult a Red Bull versenyzőinél. 
A bajnokságban továbbra is az osztrák csapat két pilótája áll az élen, Sebastian Vettel előnye pedig még mindig óriási - Mark Webberhez képest 80, Alonso előtt pedig 92 pont -, a német azonban attól tart, ha a csapat nem reagál a Ferrari formajavulására, megszorongathatják őket.​ 
*"Nehéz volt ez a verseny, a Ferrari nagyon gyors volt, főleg Fernando.*
*Megvertek minket"* - ismerte be Vettel a Red Bull honlapján. A címvédő hozzátette, a vereséget el kell fogadni, és megpróbálnak tanulni az esetből.​ 
Bár Alonso Vettel rosszul sikerült bokszkiállása után került az élre, a győzelmét nem csupán ennek köszönheti, hiszen a futam második szakaszában valóban ő volt a leggyorsabb versenyző a pályán, és el tudott húzni ellenfeleitől. Vettel szerint kulcsfontosságú lehet, hogy a Red Bull tud-e válaszolni a Ferrari fejlődésére.​ 
*A McLaren még nem mond le a bajnokságról*
2011. 07. 13. 06.00​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Martin Whitmarsh kijelentette, a McLaren továbbra is a győzelemért harcol, a csapatfőnök amiatt sem aggódik, hogy az elmúlt futamok alapján hátrányba kerültek a Ferrarival szemben. *​ 
Annak ellenére, hogy Sebastian Vettel előnye futamról futamra növekszik a pontversenyben, a McLaren csapatfőnöke, Martin Whitmarsh továbbra sem adja fel reményeit a csapat szezonjával kapcsolatban.​ 
*"A bajnokság szempontjából nagyon jó helyzetben van, de mi sem fogjuk feladni"* - nyilatkozta Whitmarsh az Autosportnak Vettelről, aki mind Lewis Hamiltont, mind pedig Jenson Buttont 95 ponttal előzi meg a világbajnoki tabellán.​ 
*"A versenyzőink, és a csapat sem adja fel, továbbra is keményen fogunk hajtani. Meglátjuk, hogy fel tudjuk-e venni vele a versenyt, nyerhetünk pár versenyt, és akkor ki tudja, mi történik."*​ 
A McLaren a Brit Nagydíj időmérő edzésén nagyobb hátrányba került a Red Bullhoz és a Ferrarihoz képest, mint a 2011-es idény korábbi futamain, Whitmarsh azonban szombaton úgy vélekedett, hogy ez a befújt diffúzorok tiltásával hozható összefüggésbe.

*Reményt adhat a csapatnak, hogy a tilalmat a jövő hétvégi Német Nagydíj előtt várhatóan feloldják év végéig.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 14)

*Magyar Nagydíj - Vettel lesz a pilóták futballcsapatának kapitánya*


<RIGHT> 



*


A július 31-én esedékes Forma-1-es ENI Magyar Nagydíj előtt ismét pályára lép Budapesten az F1-es pilóták futballcsapata, a Nationali Piloti, amelynek ezúttal a világbajnoki címvédő német Sebastian Vettel lesz a kapitánya.

*​*
** A szervezők tájékoztatása szerint a július 27-én a Szusza Ferenc Stadionban sorra kerülő összecsapáson a versenyzők ellenfele a magyar All Star válogatott lesz.*​*​​​*A Nationali Pilotiban a Red Bull német sztárja mellett pályára lép többek között a két ferraris pilóta, a spanyol *Fernando Alonso* és a brazil Felipe Massa. Az F1-esek védelmét *Mészöly Géza* erősíti majd. Helyet kap a csapatban két magyar autóversenyző, *Michelisz Norbert és Kiss Norbert* is.

Az All Star gárdát politikusok, színészek, újságírók és sportolók alkotják. Szerephez jut *Kövér László, Szijjártó Péter, Bánki Erik, Eperjes Károly, Rudolf Péter, Nagy Ervin, Erdei Zsolt, Kovács Kokó István, Balogh Gábor, Dragóner Attila, Lipcsei Péter és Vincze Ottó. Az All Star alakulat szövetségi kapitánya Dunai Antal.* A mérkőzést Kassai Viktor vezeti.


* A pilótaválogatott, amely 1981-ben a korábbi versenyző, Riccardo Patrese kezdeményezésére alakult meg, először 2005-ben lépett pályára Magyarországon, akkor 6-6-os döntetlen született.
*​*
*
*A résztvevők 20 darab, a hírességek által dedikált focilabdával lepik meg a közönséget.
*​*
**  Az előmeccsen az UTE öregfiúk csapata a magyar öregfiúk-válogatottal mérkőzik.* 
Az eseményt a Duna TV élőben közvetíti.
​


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 15)

*Gyulay Zsolt foci helyett kajakozni vinné Massáékat*


<RIGHT> 






*Újabb klasszisok nevével bővült azon sportolók és művészek listája, akik futballcsukát húznak a július 27-i, Szusza Ferenc Stadionban rendezendő Forma 1-es pilóták és a magyar hírességek találkozóján.*

Amíg a magyar F1-es reménység, Kiss Pál Tamás a versenyzők csapatát erősíti, addig a hazai All Star válogatottban szerelést húz Puskás Peti, Fábián László és Straub Dezső. A Hungaroring Sport Zrt. elnök-vezérigazgatója viszont makacs derékbántalmai miatt nem tudta vállalni a szereplést.
Úgy tűnik, igazi sztárparádé lesz a július 27-én, a Szusza Ferenc Stadionban rendezendő focigálán, amelyen az F1-es versenyzők focicsapata, a Nationali Piloti lép pályára a magyar politikusokból, színészekből és sportolókból álló All Star gárdájával. Az eddig is parádés névsor megint kibővült, ugyanis a pilóták alakulatát erősíti majd Michelisz Norbert és Kiss Norbert mellett a magyar autósport harmadik kiemelkedő reménysége, Kiss Pál Tamás is, míg a túloldalon egy Puskással is számolhatnak a magyar hírességek: Puskás Peti is játékra jelentkezett Fábián László és Straub Dezső mellett.
*„Nagyon örülök annak, hogy a hazai autósport reménységeit sikerült megnyernünk a szereplésre, és Michelisz mellett immár a 26. Formula 1 ENI Magyar Nagydíj magyar főszereplője, a GP3-ban szereplő Kiss Pál Tamás is megmutathatja, a fociban is nyerő. Engem is felkértek a szervezők, hogy lépjek pályára, de a sajgó derekam miatt sajnos nem vállalhattam a szereplést. Bevallom, már a gyorsaságom sem a régi”* – fogalmazott Gyulay Zsolt, a Hungaroring Sport Zrt. elnök-vezérigazgatója. –* „Ha a fociban nem is, de remélem, kajakban egyszer felvehetem Massával és társaival a versenyt. A brazil pilótának, aki korábban már vitt egy kört az autójával itt a Ringen, ugyanis megígértem, hogy elviszem evezni a Dunára. Biztosan élveznék a pilóták, amint átvinném őket egy kisebb vízesésen.”
*​*
*
A július 27-i jótékonysági mérkőzésre – melyet Kassai Viktor dirigál – a belépők egységesen 1000 Ft-ba kerülnek, és az érdeklődők július 18-től elővételben a Westendben, illetve a meccs hetében a Szusza Ferenc Stadion pénztárában lehet megvásárolni július 25-én és 26-án 14:00-20:00-ig és 27-én 10:00-től a mérkőzés kezdetéig. A belépők nem helyre szólnak, leülni az érkezés sorrendjében lehet majd a *18.30-kor kezdődő rendezvényen.*

*Kiss Pál Tamás villámigazolásával véglegessé vált a pilóta-válogatott kerete:*

*Alonso, Massa, Perez, Trulli, Liuzzi, Bianchi, d’Ambrosio, Petrov, Vettel, Capelli, Di Grassi, Ceccotto, Coletti, Alguersuari, Filippi, Engel, Taixeira, Bruno, Ferrari, Valerio, Kiss Pál Tamás, Michelisz Norbert, Kiss Norbert, Mészöly Géza.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 20)

*Újra magyar autóversenyző a Hungaroringen!*
2011. 07. 19. 19.31


 <RIGHT> 






*Július 29-31. között a Magyar Nagydíj keretein belül, a GP3-as betétfutamon a Hungaroringen versenyez majd a Right Guard Racing fiatal versenyzője.*

A Formula-1 előszobájaként is emlegetett GP3 versenysorozatban, a Tech 1 színeiben induló magyar tehetségre a mostani hétvégén, július 22-24. között még a Nürnburgringen vár egy újabb próbatétel.

Jövő hétvégén azonban Magyarországra érkezik a száguldó cirkusz. A magyar pilótának nézők százezrei szurkolnak majd a helyszínen, de a Right Guard Racing motorsport program és az RTL Klub stratégiai együttműködésének köszönhetően akár tévénézők millió is, hiszen a Forma1 mellett a GP3 futamot is közvetíti a csatorna.

*Kiss Pál Tamás autóversenyző: „Nagyon örülök a jó hírnek. Nagyon szépen köszönöm minden érintettnek, különösen a támogatóimnak és a csatornának, hogy létrejött a közvetítés. Nekem csak jó emlékeim vannak a hazai futamokról, izgalmas verseny vár az idei megmérettetésen is. Várok mindenkit a helyszínen és a képernyők előtt, szurkoljanak nekem!"*

Németh Ottó, a Henkel Mo. Kft marketing vezetője, a Right Guard Racing motorsport program csapatfőnöke: „Kiss Pál Tamás a közeljövő egyik legnagyobb autóversenyző ígérete, ezért büszkék vagyunk, hogy együttműködő partnerei lehetünk. Külön örülünk, hogy az RTL Klub befogadta programrendjébe Tomi futamát, hiszen így milliók szurkolhatnak majd a magyar pilótának, aki reméljük, sikeres versenyhétvégét fog zárni jövő héten.” 

*Stefano Favaro:* _„Nagyon kemény és összetett csapatmunka eredményeként jöhetett létre ez a közvetítés. Nagyon örülök, hogy Tomi támogatói és az RTL Klub segítségével a magyar nézők is közelebbről megismerhetik a GP3 világát. Reméljük, hogy cserébe egy kimagaslóan jó eredménnyel ajándékozhatjuk meg a Magyarországot!”_

*Szurkoljanak Tominak a helyszínen és a képernyők előtt!*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 21)

*A Ferrari elnöke szerint Massa kezd magához térni*
2011. 07. 21. 06.34​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Noha már több versenyzőt látni véltek a helyén, Luca di Montezemolo kijelentette, hogy jövőre is Felipe Massa lesz Fernando Alonso csapattársa.*​ 
Felipe Massa helye a Ferrarinál egy ideje már bizonytalan. Jóllehet, a 2009-es Magyar Nagydíj időmérőjén elszenvedett szörnyű balesete után a csapat kitartott mellette, azóta nem tűnik a réginek, és ritkán képes felvenni a versenyt Fernando Alonsóval. Habár az elmúlt hónapok során Mark Webbertől kezdve Jenson Buttonig sok lehetséges utódjáról keringtek hírek a paddockban, a Ferrari elnöke, Luca di Montezemolo most kijelentette, hogy Massa jövőre is marad az istállónál.
"Az 1970-es években, amikor fiatal sportigazgató voltam, az emberek azt mondták, a versenyző és az autó fele-fele arányban számít. Manapság már az autó szerepe a jelentősebb, de azzal a maradék 30 százalékkal a versenyző is sokat tehet" - nyilatkozta Montezemolo a Sky Italiának. "Alonso szuper, és Massa is kezd magához térni: szerintem a pilótáinkkal nincs semmi probléma. Ez a pletykák ideje, de a párosunk jövőre is Alonso és Massa marad."
Montezemolo egyetért Alonsóval abban, hogy a Ferrarinak nem szabad feladnia világbajnoki reményeit, s úgy véli, a silverstone-i győzelem a legjobbkor jött a csapatnak. "Éppen azt kértem tőlük, hogy reagáljanak hatékonyan a helyzetre. Köszönettel tartozom az erőfeszítéseikért."​ 
A Ferrari csapatfőnöke, Stefano Domenicali hangsúlyozta, hogy csak az év végén fognak törődni a pontszámukkal. "A szezon első három hónapjára negatív pontot adnék magunknak a teljesítményünkért" - idézi őt az istálló honlapja. *"Az első félidő második szakaszát viszont többre értékelném, mert igaz ugyan, hogy csak egyetlen győzelmet arattunk, de elég ütőképesek voltunk ahhoz, hogy akár több versenyt is megnyerjünk. Csupán a körülmények akadályoztak meg minket ebben."*​ 
*"Egyelőre nem kell foglalkoznunk a tabellával. Inkább arról kell gondoskodnunk, hogy a teljesítményünk minden egyes futamon kellően jó legyen."*​ 
*Az egyéni összetett harmadik helyén álló Alonso hátránya Sebastian Vettelhez képest 92 pont, ami azt jelenti, hogy legkorábban elméletileg is csak négy forduló múlva, a szeptemberi Olasz Nagydíjon vehetné át tőle a vezetést.*​ 

*Schumacher igyekezetből ütközik*​ 



 

*Azt mondja, az igyekezet szüli feltűnően sok balesetét, nem a korából adódó koncentrációs nehézségek.*​ 
Pályafutásának előző szakaszában Michael Schumacher többek között arról is híres volt, hogy éles helyzetben rendkívül ritkán hibázott - bár ha hibázott, akkor rendszerint nagyot. Az apró koccanás semmiképpen nem volt az ő műfaja, visszatérése óta mégis feltűnően gyakran ütközik össze másokkal, s bár tény, hogy az első vezetőszárnyakat akkor szélesítették ki, amikor épp nem versenyzett, emiatt olyan sokszor kényszerül a bokszba új orrkúpért, hogy már rosszindulatú tréfák céltáblájává is vált. Többek között a legutóbbi versenyen, a Brit Nagydíjon is belecsúszott Kamui Kobajasi autójába. Sokan az ilyen esetekben is annak a bizonyítékát látják, hogy 42 évesen már nem a régi, maga Schumacher azonban azt állítja, nem figyelmetlenségből, hanem igyekezetből kerül necces helyzetekbe.
"Az idei ütközéseknek mind eltérő oka volt" - mondta az Auto Motor und Sportnak. _*"Én nem vagyok más, mint régen, és az biztos, hogy nem vagyok figyelmetlen. Higgyék el, én magam is feleslegesnek éreztem némelyik szerencsétlen helyzetet, amelybe belekeveredtem, és jobban örültem volna, ha sikerül elkerülnöm őket. Csupán arról van szó, hogy olyan keményen küzdök, amennyire csak tudok, mivel szeretném visszatornázni magam az élre, és ezért kénytelen vagyok kockázatokat vállalni."*_​ 
*Schumacher mindenesetre nagy árat szokott fizetni ezért:* *Silverstone-ban a versenytempója alapján a legjobb hatba is bekerülhetett volna, mivel azonban Kobajasi kiforgatásáért még meg is büntették, hátraesett a 17. helyre, ahonnan csak kilencediknek tudott visszakapaszkodni.*


*Hamilton eljegyezte Nicole Scherzingert*


<RIGHT> 






*Brit lapértesülések szerint Lewis Hamilton megkérte barátnője, Nicole Scherzinger kezét. Az énekesnő édesapja megerősítette a hírt.*

Lewis Hamiltont évek óta kísérgeti a Forma-1-es versenyekre a barátnője, Nicole Scherzinger. Brit lapértesülések szerint Hamilton nemrég megkérte a Pussycat Dolls egykori énekesnőjének kezét, a lánykérésre Scherzinger igent mondott.

*"Már tudnak a dologról? Igen, Nicole-t eljegyezték" *- erősítette meg a hírt Alfonso Valiente, Scherzinger édesapja.
* "A leendő vejem nagyon kedves srác, mindig két lábbal áll a földön. Az egész családom kedveli őt, Nicole-lal együtt nagyon boldogok."*

Hamilton és Scherzinger a Beckham házaspár mellett Nagy-Britannia legismertebb celebpárjának számít. Az utóbbi versenyeken kicsit agresszívvé vált Hamilton a Német Nagydíj előtt kapott pár napot a McLarentől, hogy szusszanjon egyet, a szabadidőt a jelek szerint a lehető legjobban kihasználta a 26 esztendős versenyző.​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 22)

*Elhagyta a Ferrarit korábbi technikai igazgatója*
2011. 07. 22. 06.35 

 <RIGHT> 






*A leváltott Aldo Costát eredetileg máshová helyezték volna át, végül azonban közös megegyezéssel felbontották a szerződését.*

A Ferrari megerősítette, hogy Aldo Costa, akit még májusban váltottak le a technikai igazgatói posztról, mivel a csapat számára gyengén kezdődött a szezon, végleg elhagyja őket. Eredetileg máshová helyezték volna át, de végül közös megegyezéssel felbontották a szerződését. Az év végéig azonban nem dolgozhat máshol - Forma-1-es terminológiával élve "kertészkedni" küldték, ahogy az ilyenkor szokás.
Costa 1995 óta dolgozott a Ferrarinál, előtte hosszú évekig a Minardi technikai igazgatója volt. Utódja, a McLarentől szerződtetett Pat Fry azt ígérte, a maranellói istálló ezután szakítani fog konzervatív tervezési filozófiával, és újra "kreatív" lesz.

*A Ferrari az elmúlt időszakban több mérnökét leváltotta, és hivatalosan valamennyiüket "más pozícióba helyezte át".* Az egykori vezető versenymérnök, Luca Baldisserri jelenleg a cég tehetségkutató programját, a Ferrari Driver Academy-t irányítja, míg utódjáról, Chris Dyerről - akinek a tavalyi Abu Dzabi Nagydíjon elkövetett bokszstratégiai hiba miatt kellett átadnia a helyét Fry-nak - nem lehet tudni semmit.


*A McLaren 7-8 tizedet veszített a diffúzortiltással*


<RIGHT> 






*Jonathan Neale szerint a McLaren sokkal többet bukott a silverstone-i diffúzorszabályok miatt, mint ellenfelei, a Nürburgringen azonban ismét a győzelem lesz a céljuk.*

A McLaren a legutóbbi két versenyen nem tudott beleszólni a győzelemért zajló küzdelembe, a két héttel ezelőtti Brit Nagydíj időmérőjén ráadásul minden eddiginél nagyobb, közel másfél másodperces hátránnyal követték a Red Bullt és a Ferrarit. Bár a futamon jobb teljesítményt nyújtottak, az idei első győzelmét megszerző Ferrari és a Red Bull gyorsabb volt nálunk. 
A McLaren ügyvezető igazgatója, Jonathan Neale egyértelműen a Silverstone-ban bevezetett új szabályt - mely tiltotta az olyan motorvezérléseket, amelyek gázadás nélkül is növelték a diffúzor szívóhatását - okolja a gyengébb szereplésért.
"Silverstone-ban sokkal hátrányosabban érintettek minket a motorvezérlésre vonatkozó szabályok, mint a Ferrarit és a Red Bullt - ez nem csak az én véleményem, hanem tény" - nyilatkozta Neale a McLaren telefonos konferenciáján.
"A Ferrarinál többen is elmondták, hogy 2-3 tizedet veszítettek. A Red Bull ennél biztosan többet, mi pedig mindkettejüknél nagyobb hátrányba kerültünk. Hozzájuk képest valószínűleg 7-8 tizeddel lettünk lassabbak" - tette hozzá az ügyvezető igazgató. 
A McLarennek reményt adhat, hogy a befújt diffúzorokra vonatkozó tilalom csak Silverstone-ban volt érvényben, a hétvégi Német Nagydíjon ismét a Brit Nagydíj előtti szabályok szerint versenyeznek a csapatok. Neale elismeri, hogy a Ferrari sokat javult az elmúlt hetekben, és a Red Bull is folyamatosan fejleszti az autóját, ám biztos benne, hogy csapata ismét versenyképes lehet. 
Annak ellenére, hogy Lewis Hamilton és Jenson Button lemaradása egyaránt 95 pont Sebastian Vettellel szemben, Neale szerint a csapat továbbra is a bajnoki címért küzd. Ahhoz azonban, hogy maradjon esélyük a világbajnoki győzelemre, kockázatokat kell vállalniuk az autó fejlesztésében.

*"Amíg van matematikai esély a bajnokság megnyerésére, addig nem adjuk fel, de ha már nincs, akkor is az marad a célunk, hogy futamokat nyerjünk. Nem fogjuk megkönnyíteni a Red Bull dolgát"* - jelentette ki Neale.

* "Az F1-ben nem lehet biztosra menni, kockázatokat kell vállalnunk - ezek néha beválnak, néha nem. *​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 24)

*Alonso 25 százalék esélyt lát a győzelemre*
2011. 07. 24. 06.00 

<RIGHT>






*A Ferrarinál állítják, nem érte őket meglepetésként a Német Nagydíj időmérőjén tapasztalt hátrányuk. Fernando Alonso szerint még van esélyük a győzelemre, ő száraz versenyben reménykedik.*

A Német Nagydíj időmérője előtt úgy tűnt, a Ferrari komoly veszélyt jelenthet a Red Bullra, ám az olaszoknak végül azonban esélyük sem volt a pole pozícióra, még Lewis Hamilton is beférkőzött eléjük. A 4. helyet megszerző Fernando Alonso állítja, nem érte őket váratlanul az eredmény.
"Nem vagyunk meglepettek, sem csalódottak, éppen ellenkezőleg. A rajtrács körülbelül a várakozásainknak megfelelően alakult, ha figyelembe vesszük a tegnapi edzéseket. Gondoltuk, hogy a Red Bullok 3-4 tizeddel gyorsabbak lesznek nálunk, ami meg is történt, és (Lewis) Hamilton is remekül ment - különösen az első szektorban - így közénk férkőzött" - mondta a spanyol, aki a Ferrari szokásosan erős versenytempójában bízik.
"Ha száraz lesz a verseny, akkor 25 százalék esélyünk van a győzelemre, ha pedig esik, ennél kicsit kevesebb - de csak azért, mert eddig esőben a többiek jobbnak bizonyultak nálunk. Talán holnap változhat a helyzet, soha nem lehet tudni. Még mindig a dobogó a célom, de ha esélyem lesz a győzelemre, nem kell kétszer kérni."
A maranellói gárda számára idén folyamatosan gondot okoz a gumik felmelegítése, így a szokatlanul hűvös időjárás sem könnyítette meg a dolgukat. "Ha lett volna választásunk, biztos vagy 10 fokkal megemeltük volna a hőmérsékletet, de hát erre nincs lehetőségünk" - magyarázta Pat Fry, a csapat vezető versenymérnöke.
A szakember arról is beszélt, hogy bár a gumik kopása nagyon csekély, holnap nem biztos, hogy az egy kiállásos stratégia lesz a célravezető. "Figyelembe kell venni a két keverék közötti nagy teljesítménykülönbséget: bár nagyon kevéssé kopnak, nem biztos, hogy nem jobb megoldás beiktatni még egy kerékcserét, hogy minimalizáljuk a kemény keveréken töltött körök számát" - tette hozzá.

A Pirelli abroncsai egyébként szokás szerint Felipe Massának okoztak nagyobb problémát, aki ezért már a Q1-ben elhasznált egy szett lágy gumit. Véleménye szerint azonban ennek a Nürburgringen nem lesz sok jelentősége.

*"Biztos vagyok benne, hogy ha 10 fokkal melegebb lett volna, nem panaszkodnék! Különösen a közepes keverékekkel szenvedtünk egy kicsit, ezért használtam el rögtön egy garnitúra lágy gumit a Q1-ben. Ezen a pályán az abroncsok kopása nagyon csekély, így ezzel nem vesztettünk sokat, a verseny tekintetében sem"* - mondta.


*Schumacher a rossz balansz miatt küszködött*
2011. 07. 24. 07.00

<RIGHT> 






*Nico Rosberg örül a Nürburgringen szerzett 6. rajthelyének, Michael Schumacher azonban nem elégedett Mercedesével, és hibázott is a mért körén.*

Vegyes érzelmekkel zárta a Német Nagydíj időmérő edzését a Mercedes: Nico Rosberg a fejlesztéseket dicsérve bizakodóan nyilatkozott 6. rajtpozíciójáról, Michael Schumacher viszont elégedetlen volt autója mai teljesítményével. 
"Szerintem innen rajtolva erős futamunk lehet, attól függetlenül, hogy száraz, vagy vizes pályán kell majd versenyeznünk" - nyilatkozta Rosberg, aki annak ellenére elégedett, hogy ezúttal is több, mint egy másodperc volt a lemaradása az első három helyezetthez képest.
Pénteken a Mercedes versenyzői és a csapat vezetői is az újítások - elsősorban a módosított befújt diffúzor és az új hátsó szárny - szerepét emelték ki, Rosberg szerint ezek az alkatrészek az időmérőn is segítették őt hazai nagydíján. "Elégedett vagyok az autó beállításaival, és azzal is, hogy a fejlesztéseink működnek. Most már láthatjuk, hogy tényleg jó irányba haladunk" - jelentette ki.
A Mercedes sportigazgatója, Norbert Haug elsősorban annak örül, hogy Rosberg az egyik McLaren-pilótát, Jenson Buttont is maga mögé tudta utasítani. "Megelőztünk egy olyan versenyzőt, aki a három élcsapat egyikében versenyez - jelenleg ez a maximum, amit elérhetünk. Nico kitűnő munkát végzett, mindent kihozott az autóból" - dicsérte versenyzőjét. 

Michael Schumacher ugyan bejutott az időmérő edzés utolsó szakaszába, ott senkit nem tudott megelőzni, így holnap csak a 10. helyről várhatja a rajtot.* "Nem tudtuk a várt teljesítményt hozni ma délután, és már délelőtt is éreztem, hogy nem ugyanolyan az autó, mint tegnap"* - mondta Schumacher. " *Úgy tűnt, mintha csak csúszkáltam volna a pályán, a balansz nem volt túl jó. Reggel a KERS-szel is voltak problémáim, szerintem ez magyarázatot ad arra, hogy miért maradtam le annyira Nicótól."*
Schumacher hátránya még Rosberghez képest is 1,2 másodperc volt, igaz, ebben az is közrejátszott, hogy az utolsó mért körén hibát követett el. "Keményen próbáltam hajtani, de az utolsó körömben hibáztam az utolsó sikánnál, ami valószínűleg a 8. helyembe került" - nyilatkozta. 

*Norbert Haug elmondta, a holnapi futamon szeretnének a legjobb öt között végezni, de figyelmeztetett arra, hogy a változékony időjárás miatt kiszámíthatatlan futamot láthat a közönség*




*Törölték Buemi időmérős eredményét*
2011. 07. 24. 02.34 

<RIGHT>






*A sportfelügyelők az üzemanyagminta vizsgálata során talált szabálytalanság miatt törölték Sébastien Buemi kvalifikációs eredményét. A svájci pilóta holnap a bokszutcából kezdheti meg a versenyt.*

A sportfelügyelők utólagos hatállyal törölték Sébastien Buemi eredményét a Német Nagydíj időmérőjén, miután az autójából vett üzemanyagot szabálytalannak találták. A Toro Rossóból származó mintában egy bizonyos összetevő koncentrációja a megengedettnél nagyobb mértékben tért el a hétvége előtt elfogadott referencia-minta értékeitől.

*Ez a fajta vétség az időmérőn elért eredmény törlését vonja maga után, de Buemi részt vehet a holnapi futamon a bokszutcából rajtolva - ha a csapat nem fellebbez a döntés ellen. A versenyző a 16. rajtkockából indult volna, így a mögötte lévők mindannyian egy helyet lépnek előre.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 24)

*Július 24.*





*Német Nagydíj* 
*14:00 - 16:00 Futam*​ 
*Webberé a pole a Német Nagydíjon*​ 

_*Mark Webber*__ zsinórban másodszor rajtolhat az élről, miután megnyerte a__*Német Nagydíj*__ szombati időmérő edzését, ahol maga mögé utasította Lewis Hamiltont, aki nagy meglepetésre a második helyre hozta be McLarenjét. _
_Azt követően, hogy a wokingi gárda relatíve gyengén teljesített az edzéseken, senki sem számított arra, hogy pilótái harcba tudnak szállni a pole pozícióért, ám Hamilton az utolsó gyorskörén alig maradt el Webbertől, és Sebastian Vettelt legyőzve, begyűjtötte a második helyet._​ 
A Red Bull Racing világbajnoki címvédője így hazai közönsége előtt csak a második sorból, a harmadik helyről rajtolhat, ami idei leggyengébb rajtpozíciója is egyben, hiszen eddig kivétel nélkül az első sorból várhatta a rajtot. 
A Brit Nagydíj győztese, Fernando Alonso a negyedik pozícióba hozta be a Ferrarit, csapattára Felipe Massa előtt, aki az ötödik helyen zárt. 
Webber már az utolsó etap első körében kiváló eredményt futott, majd utolsó gyorskörén tovább csökkentette köridejét, mellyel végül megszerezte idei harmadik rajtelsőségét. 
Hamilton a harmadik volt az első gyorskörök után, ám magasabb sebességi fokozatba kapcsolt és mindössze 55 ezreddel lemaradva Webbertől, megszerezte a második helyet, amely idei legjobbja az időmérőn. 
Vettel utolsó mért köre nem sikerült túl jól, nem tudott javítani, így be kellett érnie a harmadik hellyel. Mellőle Alonso indulhat, míg a harmadik sort Massa és Nico Rosberg foglalta le magának.
A McLaren másik versenyzője, Jenson Button nem tudott javítani második mért körén, így csak a hetedik helyen végzett, a Force India német pilótája, Adrian Sutil, Vitaly Petrov (Renault) és Michael Schumacher (Mercedes) előtt. 
Nick Heidfeld és Paul di Resta nem tudta tartani a tempót csapattársával, így a Renault és a Force India pilótája csak a hatodik sorban foglalhat helyet, miután már a második etapban kiesett. 
A Williams sem lehetett teljesen elégedett, hiszen Pastor Maldonado és Rubens Barrichello is már a második etapban búcsúzott, így a hetedik sorból vághatnak neki a vasárnapi Német Nagydíjnak. 
A Toro Rosso mindkét versenyzőjével bejutott a második körbe, míg az első etap legnagyobb vesztese Kamui Kobayashi volt, aki már az első etapban búcsúzott a Sauberrel. 
Karun Chandhok egy másodpercen belül volt csapattársához, Heikki Kovalainenhez képest, de az indiai versenyző nem tudta megelőzni Timo Glock-ot, aki a Virginnel beékelődött a két Lotus közé. 
Daniel Ricciardo kiválóan teljesített második időmérőjén. A Red Bull pártfogoltja 25 ezreddel maradt csak el csapattársától, Vitantonio Liuzzitól. A Hispania olasz versenyzője azonban az időmérő előtt egy öthelyes rajtbüntetést kapott, mivel váltót kellett cserélni autójában, így az utolsó helyről vághat neki a vasárnapi megmérettetésnek.​ 
*1. Mark Webber Red Bull-Renault 1n30.079s*
*2. Lewis Hamilton McLaren-Mercedes 1n30.134s + 0.055*
_*3. Sebastian Vettel Red Bull-Renault 1n30.216s + 0.137*_
_*4. Fernando Alonso Ferrari 1n30.442s + 0.363*_
_*5. Felipe Massa Ferrari 1n30.910s + 0.831*_
_*6. Nico Rosberg Mercedes 1n31.263s + 1.184*_
_*7. Jenson Button McLaren-Mercedes 1n31.288s + 1.209*_
_*8. Adrian Sutil Force India-Mercedes 1n32.010s + 1.931*_
_*9. Vitaly Petrov Renault 1n32.187s + 2.108*_
_*10. Michael Schumacher Mercedes 1n32.482s + 2.403*_​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 24)

*Forma-1: NÜRNBERGI Nagydij!*​ 

*1. Lewis Hamilton McLaren-Mercedes *​ 
*2. Fernando Alonso Ferrari *​ 
*3. **Mark Webber** Red Bull *​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 26)

*Támadó módba kapcsol a Ferrari*


<RIGHT> 







*Fernando Alonso a rivális McLaren jó formájára építi a világbajnoki reményeit. A Ferrarinál biztatónak érzik, hogy a hideg pályán sem volt gondjuk a gumik felmelegítésével.*

A Ferrarinál bíznak benne, hogy a Német Nagydíjat megnyerő McLaren jó formában marad, s így segít nekik pontokat rabolni a világbajnokságot továbbra is jelentős előnnyel vezető Red Bulltól. _"Ahhoz, hogy legyen egy kis esélyünk elhódítani a vb-címet, a McLarennek a lehető legerősebbnek kell lennie. Nekik is rendszeresen a dobogón kell végezniük, de azért meg kell előznünk őket" _- mondta a Nürburgringen másodikként célba érő Fernando Alonso a verseny után. _"Ha a McLaren ennyire ütőképes marad, Budapesten remélhetőleg ők és mi is feljutunk majd a dobogóra, Sebastian (Vettel) viszont nem."_
Mivel az összetett 4. helyén álló Alonso hátránya Vettelhez képest még mindig 86 pont, a csapatfőnök Stefano Domenicali úgy véli, a Ferrarinak egyelőre felesleges a pontállással törődnie._ "Minden egyes versenynek támadó módban kell nekivágnunk, de a világbajnoksággal nem kell foglalkoznunk, mert az egyelőre túl távoli számunkra. Majd később meglátjuk, mi történik"_ - mondta. _"Természetesen igaz, hogy minél több részese van a küzdelemnek, annál könnyebb csökkentenünk a hátrányunkat. A lemaradásunk továbbra is nagyon jelentős."_
Domenicali különösen annak örül, hogy a Ferrarinak a Nürburgringen nem okozott problémát a 14 fok körüli pályahőmérséklet sem, holott korábban nehezen lehetett felmelegíteni a gumikat az autójával, amikor hűvös volt az aszfalt. _"Nagyon boldogok vagyunk, hogy az autónk ilyen, számunkra nem optimális körülmények között is gyors volt"_ - ismerte el. _"Azt is örömmel látom, hogy az elmúlt néhány versenyen Fernando gyűjtötte a legtöbb pontot, vagyis a teljesítményünk visszatért az elvárt szintre. Szerintem a szezon második fele mindenképpen érdekes lesz."_

Az olasz ugyanakkor óva intett a túlzott optimizmustól, rámutatva, hogy a Ferrari a Hungaroringen tavaly reménytelenül lassú volt.
_"Őszintén úgy érzem, hogy továbbra is a Red Bull a legerősebb csapat, de a McLaren ugyancsak bebizonyította, hogy nagyon jó. Nem becsülöm le az ellenfeleinket. Annak azonban igazán örülök, hogy a stábunk felnőtt a feladathoz"_ - mondta.

*"Most Magyarországra utazunk, és nem szabad elfelejtenünk, hogy ott tavaly, a németországi győzelmünk után is egy másodperccel le voltunk maradva a Red Bulltól, ezért mindkét lábbal a földön maradva kell tovább dolgoznunk az autó fejlesztésén."*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 27)

*Kijelölték a Hungaroringen a DRS-zónát*
2011. 07. 27. 04.08 

<RIGHT> 






*Ahogy az várható volt, a pilóták a célegyenesben használhatják majd az állítható hátsó szárnyat, hogy megkönnyítsék maguk számára az előzést.*

Bár az utóbbi versenyeken gyakran előfordult, hogy két zónát jelöltek ki a DRS használatára, a Hungaroring adottságai miatt a Magyar Nagydíjon csak egy ilyen hely lesz, a célegyenes.

Az állítható hátsó szárnyat az utolsó kanyar után 70 méterrel kezdhetik majd használni a pilóták, a mérési pont pedig közvetlenül az utolsó kanyar előtt lesz.

*Bár a magyar pályán pár éve meghosszabbították a célegyenest az előzések megkönnyítése végett, az átépítés után sem vált sokkal könnyebbé az előzés. Most talán a DRS segítségével ez is megváltozik.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 31)

*Forma-1: A Magyar Nagydíj rajtsorrendje*
2011. 07. 31. 07.15

<RIGHT>
*



*


*A vb-címvédő Sebastian Vettel, a Red Bull német pilótája indulhat az élről vasárnap a 26. Forma-1-es Magyar Nagydíjon.*

A szombati időmérő edzésen Vettel mögött, aki 13. alkalommal rajtolhat az élről, a McLaren két brit versenyzője, Lewis Hamilton és Jenson Button szerezte meg a második, illetve a harmadik helyet.
A két ferraris pilóta, a brazil Felipe Massa, valamint a spanyol Fernando Alonso a negyedik és az ötödik pozícióból rajtolhat, míg a 42 esztendős korelnök, a hétszeres világbajnok német Michael Schumacher a kilencedik lett a kvalifikáción.

_Vettel tavaly is az élről indult a Hungaroringen, a versenyt azonban csapattársa, az ausztrál Mark Webber nyerte meg, aki most a hatodik lett az időmérőn._


*A rajtsorrend:*
*--------------*
*1. sor:*
*Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull)*
*Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren)*

*2. sor:*
_*Jenson Button (brit, McLaren)*_
_*Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari)*_
_*3. sor:*_
_*Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari)*_
_*Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull)*_
_*4. sor:*_
_*Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes)*_
_*Adrian Sutil (német, Force India)*_
_*5. sor:*_
_*Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes)*_
_*Sergio Perez (mexikói, Sauber)*_
_*6. sor:*_
_*Paul di Resta (brit, Force India)*_
_*Vitalij Petrov (orosz, Renault)*_
_*7. sor:*_
_*Kobajasi Kamui (japán, Sauber)*_
_*Nick Heidfeld (német, Renault)*_
_*8. sor:*_
_*Rubens Barrichello (brazil, Williams)*_
_*Jaime Alguersuari (spanyol, Toro Rosso)*_
_*9. sor:*_
_*Pastor Maldonado (venezuelai, Williams)*_
_*Heikki Kovalainen (finn, Lotus)*_
_*10. sor:*_
_*Jarno Trulli (olasz, Lotus)*_
_*Timo Glock (német, Virgin)*_
_*11. sor:*_
_*Vitantonio Liuzzi (olasz, Hispania)*_
_*Daniel Ricciardo (ausztrál, Hispania)*_
_*12. sor:*_
_*Sébastien Buemi (svájci, Toro Rosso)*_
_*Jérome d,Ambrosio (belga, Virgin)*_


*FUTAM vasárnap:*
*14 ó*






*Vettel: "Fantasztikus a felújított Hungaroring!"*
2011. 07. 31. 06.08 

<RIGHT>






*Vélhetően büszkék lehetnek azok az F1-es versenyek házigazdái, akiknek munkáját az aktuális világbajnok dicséri. Sebastian Vettel a 26. Formula 1 ENI Magyar Nagydíj időmérőjének megnyerését követően találkozott a pályát irányító Hungaroring Sport Zrt. elnök-vezérigazgatójával, Gyulay Zsolttal, és elmondta neki, az idei felújításoknak köszönhetően minden igényt kielégítő lett a magyar ring. *



*Magyar Nagydíj - Nyilatkozatok*








*Az első három helyezett nyilatkozatai a Forma-1-es Magyar Nagydíj szombati időmérő edzése után:*


_*Sebastian Vettel:* "Pénteken az ellenfeleink egyértelműen gyorsabbak voltak, de az éjszaka folyamán rengeteget dolgoztunk az autón, emiatt az időmérőn már sokkal jobban éreztem magam a vezetőülésben, jobban tudtam koncentrálni, így a köridejeim is feljavultak."_

_*Lewis Hamilton:* "Ahogy minden évben, úgy az idén is látszik, hogy versenyképesek vagyunk, az pedig külön jó, hogy a csapattársam indul a harmadik helyről, közösen remélhetőleg megszorongathatjuk Vettelt."_

_*Jenson Button:* "Az első rajtkockának természetesen jobban örülnék, de így sem vagyok elkeseredve, mert a második sorból indulhatok, ez pedig jó pozíció ahhoz, hogy a győzelemért szállhassak harcba."_


*Alonso feladta: Vettelnek nincs miért aggódnia, úgyis világbajnok lesz*








_*A Ferrari spanyol versenyzője szerint Sebastian Vettel feleslegesen aggódik. Egy Red Bullt vezetve ő és Hamilton biztos nem aggódna.*_

Fernando Alonso szerint Sebastian Vettel-nek nincs miért aggódnia, hisz akkor is megnyeri a világbajnokságot, ha egy versenyt sem nyer meg már az idén.
Vettel jelenleg 77 ponttal vezeti az egyéni bajnokságot a csapattársa Mark Webber előtt, ami több, mint 3 futamgyőzelemmel ér fel. A múlt héten, Németországban szerzett 4. helye volt az első alkalom idén, hogy nem tudott felállni a dobogóra.
Alonso szerint azonban Vettel-nek könnyű a dolga, hisz csak folyamatos pontszerzésre van szüksége ahhoz, hogy begyűjtse a világbajnoki címet. Ráadásul mindezt a legdominánsabb autóban kell végrehajtania.

*- Nem tudhatom, mi járhat Vettel fejében. - nyilatkozta Alonso az EFE-nek. - De ha a helyében lennék, nem aggódnék egyáltalán. Csak 4. és 5. helyeket kell szerezni és az övé is a bajnoki cím. Továbbá, ha nekem lenne egy Red Bull-om és 4. meg 5. helyeket kellene hoznom, akkor egyáltalán nem idegeskednék. Szerintem Lewis sem aggódna egyáltalán az ő helyében.*



*F1: a csapatok szerint túl sűrű a hajrá a 2012-es tervezet szerint*

*A Formula–1-es csapatok vezetői a Hungaroringen találkoznak Bernie Ecclestone-nal, s azt tervezikm, elmondják kételyeiket az F1 gazdasági vezetőjének, ugyanis nem mindenben értenek egyet a napokban nyilvánosságra hozott 2012-es versenynaptár-tervezettel. Az istállóknak elsősorban azzal van bajuk, hogy az idény utolsó hét versenyét 10 héten belül rendeznék meg.*

*„Nehéznek tűnik a menetrend, de még felesleges emioatt aggódni, hiszen ez csak tervezet, biztosan lehet változtatni rajta" – mondta Martin Whitmarsh, a McLaren csapatfőnöke, egyben az istállók érdekvédelmi szervezetének (FOTA) elnöke.
Kollégája, a Renault-t irányító Eric Boullier szerint logisztikai problémák vannak, a japán és a dél-koreai, az abu-dzabi és a bahreini, valamint az amerikai és a brazil futam is párban lenne egymás utáni hétvégéken, ami nagyon megterhelő lenne a csapatok számára, és emiatt kérik Ecclestone-t, tervezze újra a naptárat.

*​*
<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>A 2012-ES VERSENYNAPTÁR TERVEZETE 


</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD align=left>Ausztrál GP</TD><TD align=left>Március 18.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left>Malajziai GP</TD><TD align=left>Március 25.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=left>Kínai GP</TD><TD align=left>Április 8.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left>Indiai GP</TD><TD align=left>Április 22.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=left>Spanyol GP</TD><TD align=left>Május 13.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left>Monacói GP</TD><TD align=left>Május 27.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=left>Kanadai GP</TD><TD align=left>Június 10.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left>Európai GP</TD><TD align=left>Július 1.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=left>Brit GP</TD><TD align=left>Július 8.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left>Német GP</TD><TD align=left>Július 22.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=left>Magyar GP</TD><TD align=left>Július 29.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left>Belga GP</TD><TD align=left>Szeptember 2.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=left>Olasz GP</TD><TD align=left>Szeptember 9.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left>Szingapúri GP</TD><TD align=left>Szeptember 23.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=left>Japán GP</TD><TD align=left>Október 7.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left>Dél-koreai GP</TD><TD align=left>Október 14.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=left>Abu-dzabi GP</TD><TD align=left>Október 28.</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=left>Bahreini GP</TD><TD align=left>November 4.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=left>Amerikai GP</TD><TD align=left>November 18.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​*



_*Magyar Nagydíj - Kiss Pál Tamás 18. a GP3-as időmérőn*_


_<RIGHT>_
_



_


*18. helyen zárt Kiss Pál Tamás szombaton a Forma-1-es Magyar Nagydíj betétfutamaként megrendezett GP3-as kategória időmérő edzésén.*


_A Tech 1 Racing 19 éves magyar pilótájának legjobb körideje 1:37.968 perc volt._
_A szombaton délután sorra kerülő első futamon a finn Valterri Bottas indulhat az élről, mellőle pedig csapattársa, a brit James Calado startol majd. A harmadik rajtkockát az új-zélandi Mitch Evans szerezte meg._

*GP3, időmérő edzés (élcsoport):*
*-------------------------------*
*1. Valterri Bottas (finn, Lotus ART) 1:36.763 perc*
*2. James Calado (brit, Lotus ART) 1:37.093*
*3. Mitch Evans (új-zélandi, MW Arden) 1:37.192*
*...18. Kiss Pál Tamás (Tech 1 Racing) 1:37.968*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 3)

*Trulli: Mi értelme van az FIA-nek?*



​ 
*Jarno Trulli durvának és tudatlannak nevezte Sergio Perezt, azt pedig végképp nem érti, hogy az FIA minek van egyáltalán és miért nem tud következetes lenni.*​ 
Az olasz pilóta csalódott volt, amiért a fő döntéshozó testület nem tett semmit, amikor a mexikói újonc a verseny első szakaszában átvágta a sikánt.
Trullinak, aki a verseny 17. körében már befejezte a futamot, meggyőződése, hogy Perez-t meg kell büntetni. Arra is figyelmeztette az FIA tagokat, hogy a mezőny hátulját is szemmel kellene tartaniuk.
- Ezúttal nem az FIA, hanem én panaszkodok, hiába estem ki a versenyről. - írta Trulli a Repubblica hasábjain. - A rajtnál így is 3 különböző esetet kellett elkerülnöm, ami miatt hátrébb kerültem. Aztán jött Perez, aki teljesen abszurd módon viselkedett és akkor betelt a pohár. Hihetetlenül lassú volt, lassabb, mint az én Lotus-om. Megelőztem kétszer is, majd úgy vette vissza a pozícióját tőlem, hogy levágta a sikánt. A szabálykönyv kristálytiszta, félre kellett volna húzódnia és visszaadni a pozíciót nekem. Őt ez egyáltalán nem érdekelte, előttem maradt.
- Megmutatta, milyen durván tud viselkedni és azt is, milyen tudatlan. Azt viszont nem értem, hogy az FIA miért nem csinált semmit. Minek vannak akkor? Mit néztek ezek? Azt megértem, hogy egy srác a helyükben csak megrázza erre a vállát, de a stewardoknak intézkednie kellett volna. A lassabb szektorban megelőzhettem volna, de nem volt rá módom, mivel már tönkretette addigra a versenyem, az autóm pedig megadta magát, akárcsak Silverstone-ban.​ 
*- Az én üzenetem érthető; egyetlen egy szabálykönyv van, ez pedig ugyanúgy vonatkozik mindenkire. Nem csak az élen haladó srácokra, hanem azokra is, akik a mezőny hátulján vannak.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 9)

*Alonso a végsőkig harcol a világbajnoki címért*


<RIGHT> 






*Fernando Alonso erkölcsi kötelességének tartja, hogy 89 pontos hátránya ellenére is az utolsó pillanatig harcoljon a világbajnoki címért.*

A világbajnoki címvédő Sebastian Vettel 89 pontos előnyt halmozott fel Fernando Alonsóval szemben, ám a spanyol a nagy lemaradás ellenére sem adja fel világbajnoki álmait. "Annyi versenyt kell nyernünk, amennyi csak lehetséges" - nyilatkozta Alonso a Ferrari hagyományos, Madonna di Campiglióban tartott nyári rendezvényén. "Realisták vagyunk, a világbajnokság állása olyan, amilyen, de sokszor láttunk már hirtelen fordulatokat."

"És végül is mi a Ferrari vagyunk, erkölcsi kötelességünk a sok millió rajongó miatt, hogy mindig a maximumra törekedjünk. Nem csinálhatunk végig nyolc versenyt úgy, hogy nem gondolunk a vb-címre. Amíg a legkisebb esély látszik a győzelemre, harcolnunk kell."

"El kell kezdenünk nyerni és bíznunk abban, hogy Vettel elkövet néhány hibát és lesz néhány technikai problémája. A szezon eleje nagyon nehéz volt, jobb startban reménykedtünk, de nem jött össze. Talán Kína volt a mélypont, ahol a Renault és a Mercedes is előttünk volt, azóta szépen fejlődtünk. Még mindig hiányzik egy kicsi néhány területen, de jó úton járunk."


*Szeptembertől a 2012-es autót fejleszti a Ferrari*


<RIGHT> 






*Stefano Domenicali csapatfőnök szerint a Ferrari szeptember elejétől a 2012-es autó fejlesztésére koncentrál. Jobb kezdésre vágynak a maranellóiak jövőre.*


Noha a Ferrari a nagy hátrány ellenére sem adja fel az idei világbajnokságot, az olaszok a 2012-es felkészülést sem hanyagolják el. Stefano Domenicali csapatfőnök a Ferrari hagyományos, Madonna di Campiglióban tartott rendezvényén bejelentette, hogy szeptember elejétől a 2012-es autó fejlesztésére koncentrálnak a mérnökök.
Domenicali az ideinél jobb szezonkezdetet szeretne jövőre: ugyan az elmúlt négy versenyen Fernando Alonso szerezte a legtöbb pontot, a spanyol az idény első néhány versenyén nem tudta tartani a tempót az élmezőnnyel. "Szeptember elejétől kizárólag a következő évre koncentrálunk" - jelentette ki Domenicali.
"A 2011-es autóhoz az összes fejlesztés elkészült október közepéig. Ha valami változik, természetesen reagálni fogunk. Mivel a szabályok a kipufogóktól eltekintve nagyrészt változatlanok maradnak, az idei fejlesztések a 2012-es autóhoz is hasznosak lesznek. Minél több időt szeretnénk a szélcsatornában tölteni, hogy elkerüljük az utóbbi két szezon téli szenvedéseit."

*"Ha pontoznom kellene az idei teljesítményünket, hatos fölét adnék, ami jól szemlélteti azt a kettősséget, amit a borzasztó rajt és az utóbbi versenyeken nyújtott jó teljesítményünk miatt érzünk. Célunk, hogy a lehető legtöbb versenyt nyerjük meg a szezon végéig."*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 9)

*Barrichello tagadja, hogy visszavonulna*
2011. 08. 09. 17.00 

<RIGHT> 






*A 39 éves brazil versenyző tagadja, hogy jövőre visszavonulna. Állítása szerint azonnal aláírna újra a Williamshez, ha elé tennének egy két éves szerződést.*

A múlt héten mi is megírtuk, hogy Barrichello elégedetlen a Williams autójával, és azt is unja, hogy tesztpilótának használja a csapat hatalmas rutinja és tapasztalata miatt. Nemrég pedig a Corriere dello Sportban olyan nyilatkozata jelent meg, amelyben ez szerepelt: "Nem tudom, hogy jövőre is folytatom-e ezek között a körülmények között."
Szombaton azonban tiszta vizet öntött a pohárba, amikor a következőket írta a Twitter-csatornáján: "Láttam keringeni néhány hírt, amelyek arról szólnak, hogy abba akarom hagyni a versenyzést. Ez igazán megnevettet. Csupán szeretném folytatni a versenyzést, ez minden vágyam."
"Kettőzött erővel dolgozunk, hogy jó autónk legyen jövőre. Léteznek problémák, de mi azért vagyunk itt, hogy megoldjuk őket. A Williamsnek annyira szüksége van rám, amennyire nekem rájuk" - tette hozzá.

*"Azt mondtam Willi**amsnek, hogy ha elém raknának egy két évre szóló szerződést, azonnal aláírnám." *​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 12)

*Lauda: Schumachernek vissza kellene vonulnia*








*Niki Lauda nem hisz benne, hogy Schumacher még sikereket érhet el a Forma-1-ben. Véleménye szerint, ha a hétszeres világbajnok őszinte magához, akkor idén visszavonul.*

Ha valaki, Niki Lauda tudja, hogy milyen a visszatérés a Forma-1-ben. 1979-es visszavonulása után 1982-ben tért vissza, aztán két évvel később megszerezte harmadik világbajnoki címét. A következő évben, 1985-ben viszont csak tizedik lett a világbajnokságon, 59 ponttal csapattársa, Alain Prost mögött, ezután akasztotta szögre végleg a sisakját.
Legutóbbi interjújában a Motor Sport magazinban Lauda összehasonlította az 1985-ös szezonját Schumacher idei szezonjával.
"Mindig nagy támogatója voltam Schumacher visszatérésének, mert én is ezt tettem, és tudom, hogy miről szól" - mondta az osztrák. "Tavaly még megértettük, időre volt szüksége, hogy hozzászokjon ezekhez a sokat változott autókhoz, meg ahhoz, hogy nem lehet tesztelni, és a többi dologhoz is. *Úgy érzem, az idei év volt az utolsó esély arra, hogy a visszatérés úgy történjen meg, ahogy annak kellene."*
Tegnap mi is megírtuk, már maga Schumacher is kételkedik abban, hogy a hozzáállása megfelelő-e a Mercedes számára, és már megfordult a fejében a visszavonulás gondolata. Sabine Kehm, Schumacher menedzsere azonban azt állítja, a hétszeres világbajnok olyan elkötelezett, mint bármikor karrierje során.
"Tele van szenvedéllyel a projekt iránt, úgy tekint rá, hogy izgalmas feladat valami nagyot felépíteni együtt a Mercedesszel" - nyilatkozta a Bildnek. "Ha valami nehéz, az csak még jobban lelkesíti. Ha valaki hamarosan a 20. évét fogja ünnepelni a Forma-1-ben, az tudja, hogy itt a kitartás a legfontosabb."
De Lauda nem hiszi, hogy Schumacher újra vissza tud rázódni a ritmusba, és feltételezi, hogy a pilóta nem mégsem olyan nyugodt a helyzete miatt, mint mutatja.

*"Minden sportembernek - aki olyan jól akar teljesíteni, ahogyan régen Schumacher - őszintének kell lennie magával szemben"* - tette hozzá Lauda.

* "Azt mondogatta, hogy több időre van szüksége, bla, bla, bla, és nyugodtnak mutatta magát, mintha igazán élvezné ezt - de belül egyáltalán nem nyugodt, mert egyik topversenyző sem élvezi, ha megverik. Ha tényleg annyira nyugodt, mint ahogy mutatja, akkor a Mercedesnek kellene azt mondania neki, hogy vonuljon vissza."*

"A Forma-1-ben nem azért van valaki, hogy örömet szerezzen magának. A végén meg kell kérdeznie magától: meg tudom csinálni, vagy nem? Őszintén szólva, én nem gondolom, hogy ez sikerülni fog Michaelnek most: amikor gyorsabban akarsz menni, mindent megpróbálsz, és amikor már mindent megpróbáltál, és továbbra sem megy, akkor itt a vége. *Biztos, hogy még mindig próbálkozik, de rá fog jönni, hogy nem tudja megcsinálni, és azután majd dönt."*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 13)

*Nem készül el a fő lelátó az Indiai Nagydíjra*








*Vijay Mallya elismerte, hogy az új pálya várhatóan nem lesz teljesen kész, amikor a Forma-1 október végén oda látogat, de azt állította, ez a rendezést nem veszélyezteti.*

A napokban kiderült, hogy az Újdelhiben épülőfélben lévő Forma-1-es pálya kötelező inspekcióját augusztus első hetéről szeptember 1-re tolták, ami felvetette a gyanút, hogy az építkezés késedelmet szenved, és akár a versenynaptárban október 30-i dátummal szereplő első Indiai Nagydíj megrendezése is veszélybe kerülhet. 
Ám Vijay Mallya - aki amellett, hogy a Force India tulajdonosa, egyben India képviselője is a Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) Motorsport Világtanácsában - azt állítja, aggodalomra nincs ok.
Mallya alátámasztotta az indiai autósport szövetség elnökének, Vicky Chandhoknak azt az állítását, miszerint az inspekciót "pusztán adminisztratív okokból" halasztották el, mert az FIA versenyigazgatója, Charlie Whiting össze akarta kötni azt a koreai pálya vizsgálatával.
"Elképzelhető, hogy a létesítmények, mint amilyen a nézők számára épített lelátók, nem készülnek el száz százalékig" - idézi Mallyát az Agencia Gazeta Press. "A technikai létesítmények - a bokszépület, a paddock és természetesen maga a pálya - azonban lényegében már most is készen vannak."
"A nagydíj promóterei, akik egyben a pálya tulajdonosai is, nagyon bíznak benne, hogy minden időben elkészül. Persze a végső szót Charlie fogja kimondani."
Mallya hozzátette, hogy "nagy, függőtetős tribünt terveztek, amit elég hosszú időbe telik felhúzni. Ezért nem kizárt, hogy a szurkolók számára tervezett építmények némelyike hiányos lesz, arra azonban nincs ok, hogy a versenyre ne kerüljön sor."
Már 1997-ben felmerült, hogy India nagydíjat rendezzen. Akkor Kalkuttát szemelték ki a futam helyszínéül, később Bangalore, majd Hyderabad került szóba, és Lucknow-ban, valamint Mumbaiban is kijelöltek egy-egy területet a pálya számára. Ezek a tervek azonban sorra meghiúsultak, mielőtt 2007-ben hivatalosan bejelentették, hogy 2010-ben, a Buddh International Circuit-en fog sor kerülni az első Forma-1-es versenyre. Ezt a következő évben 2011-re halasztották.

*A 16 kanyarból álló, 5,14 kilométer hosszú, 875 hektáros területen fekvő pályát Hermann Tilke tervei alapján építik fel, mintegy 50 kilométerre Újdelhitől. A beruházás költségét két évvel ezelőtt 309 millió dollárra becsülték.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 13)

*"Különlegesek" lesznek a Forma-1-es turbómotorok*
2011. 08. 13. 20.00

 <RIGHT> 






*A Renault programját irányító Rob White szerint a 2014-es, V6-os erőforrás gyártása nagy kihívás lesz, de a szurkolók hozzászoknak majd a megváltozott motorhanghoz.*

A 2014-ben bevezetésre kerülő, V6-os turbómotorokat sok kritika éri, elsősorban azért, mert a maximum 15 ezres fordulatszámon használható erőforrás várhatóan halkabb lesz, mint a jelenlegi, V8-as szívómotorok - egyesek szerint ez akár a nézőszám csökkenéséhez is vezethet. A Renault Sport igazgatóhelyettese, Rob White szerint azonban a változás nem árt majd az F1 hírnevének. 
"Természetesen lesz különbség a 2014-es és a jelenlegi motorok hangja között. Viszont évekkel ezelőtt is, amikor a turbókról váltottunk szívómotorokra, hozzászoktunk a különbséghez." - nyilatkozta az ESPNF1.com-nak. "A turbók bevezetése és a fordulatszám csökkenése miatt halkabbak lesznek a motorok, de az embereknek meg kell érteniük, hogy ezek az erőforrások még mindig különlegesek és zajosak lesznek."
White szerint a V6-os turbók megépítése különösen nehéz feladat lesz, hiszen a gyártóknak számos szabályváltozást kell figyelembe venniük. "Az 1,6 literes turbómotorok, a nagyobb KERS-rendszer, az elektromos hajtás a bokszutcában - sok az ismeretlen tényező. A 2014-es egységek sokkal összetettebbek lesznek, és nagyobb kihívás elé állítanak minket, mint a mostaniak" - mondta. 

A Renault idén három csapatnak - a Red Bullnak, a Renault-nak és a Team Lotusnak - szállít motort, a 2012-es idényre azonban már a Williams is leszerződött a franciákkal. White elárulta, a Renault tervei szerint három év múlva is négy istállóval állnak majd kapcsolatban.

_"A cégünk számára fontos, hogy több csapatnak szállítsunk motort" - jelentette ki, majd hangsúlyozta, hogy egyik partnerüket sem részesítik előnyben. "A szervezésünknek köszönhetően minden sportszerű és átlátható módon történik: alapvetően ugyanazt a motort kapja meg mindegyik istálló. Kevés olyan munkatársunk van, aki közvetlen kapcsolatban áll az egyes csapatokkal, és nagyon vigyázunk arra, hogy az istállók által ránk bízott információkat ne adjuk ki másnak"_ - árulta el.

*White bízik benne, hogy a Renault minden jelenlegi partnerét megtarthatja, bár az F1-be a tervek szerint 2014-ben beszálló új motorszállító, a PURE állítólag már az összes csapattal felvette a kapcsolatot.. *​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 14)

*A novemberre halasztott USA Nagydíjra több nézőt várnak*








*A versenyt a júniusi hőség helyett novemberben rendezik meg, így a szervezők nagyobb nézettségre számítanak.*

A 2012-es Forma-1-es futamok helyszínéül szolgáló pályák kéréseit figyelembe véve Bernie Ecclestone módosította a jövő évi versenynaptárat, és bár a Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetségnek (FIA) még jóvá kell hagynia a változtatásokat, valószínű, hogy az előzetes tervekkel ellentétben a bahreini és az USA Nagydíjat is a szezon utolsó hónapjaiban rendezik majd. 
A módosítás azt jelenti, hogy az idény utolsó szakaszában tíz hétvége alatt hét verseny kerül megrendezésre. Míg a csapatok aggodalmukat fejezték ki a túl sűrű program miatt, az USA Nagydíj illetékesei elégedettek a változással, hiszen így nem a júniusi hőségben kell vendégül látniuk az F1 mezőnyét. 
"Kezdettől fogva abban reménykedtem, hogy a szezon késői szakaszában rendezhetjük meg a versenyt" - idézi az Autosport az USA Nagydíj igazgatóját, Tavo Hellmundot. "A Forma-1 azt szeretné, ha az amerikai futam kivételes siker lenne, ezt nagyon pozitív jelnek tartom." 
Az austini pálya elnöke, Steve Saxton szerint a Texas államban júniusban szokásos időjárás jelentősen visszavetette volna a nézőszámot. "Szeretnénk, ha a kilátogató szurkolók remekül éreznék magukat, enyhébb időjárás esetén ez sokkal valószínűbb. Ráadásul több időnk lesz arra, hogy megfelelően felkészítsük a személyzetet és a több ezer önkéntest, akik a Forma-1-hez kapcsolódó rendezvényeken segítenek majd" - magyarázta.

*Az időpontváltozás miatt, a hatályos jogszabályok következtében a pálya várhatóan a Texas állam által beígért anyagi támogatást is később kapja meg, ez azonban valószínűleg nem hátráltatja majd az építési munkálatokat. *​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 19)

*Kubica hamarosan F1-es szimulátort tesztelhet*








*A júniusi, nehezebb időszak óta ismét gyorsan javul Robert Kubica állapota, orvosai szerint szeptember végén már F1-es szimulátort tesztelhet.*

Robert Kubica február elején szenvedett súlyos ralibalesetet, s bár azt még mindig nem tudni, hogy mikor térhet vissza a versenypályára, az orvosok szerint a Forma-1-es szimulátor tesztelésével akár már szeptember végén próbálkozhat. 
"A szervezete nagyon jól reagál, és a felépülési ideje is remek. A kezében lévő idegek is gyorsabban javulnak, mint amire számítottunk. Hihetetlen, de egyszer sem kellett gyulladással küzdenünk, és a bőre - a különböző sebekhez hasonlóan - a várakozásoknak megfelelő tempóban gyógyult" - nyilatkozta az Autosportnak a Kubica felépülését felügyelő orvos, Riccardo Ceccarelli. 
"Figyelembe véve, hogy az elmúlt hat hónapban mennyit javult az állapota, optimista vagyok, úgy gondolom, hogy hamarosan kipróbálhatja a szimulátort" - folytatta az olasz. "Lehet, hogy a könyökét rögzíteni kell majd kívülről, de erre csak elővigyázatosságból lesz szükség, nem hiszem, hogy a szimulátor használatában akadályozni fogja." 
Az orvosok szerint a lengyel felépülése eddig a tervek szerint zajlik, bár júniusban volt egy időszak, amikor nagyon lelassult a gyógyulási folyamat. Ebből a hullámvölgyből azonban már sikerült kilábalnia, a következő állomás pedig egy újabb - vélhetően az utolsó - műtét, amelyet a könyökén hajtanak végre. Ennek a testrésznek a mozgathatóságát a gyorsabb gyógyulás érdekében eddig szándékosan korlátozták.

*"Mivel a könyökét mozgásképtelenné tették, nem tudtuk teljes mértékben végrehajtani azt a programot, amit normál esetben terveztünk volna. A többi ízületét viszont olyan gyakran mozgatjuk, ahogy csak tudjuk"* - mondta Ceccarelli, majd hozzátette, hogy a könyék felszabadításával a karját és a kezét is könnyebb lesz mozgatnia.
*Kubica jelenleg néhány ujját be tudja hajlítani a jobb kezén, és nagyobb tárgyakat tud a kezébe venni.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 23)

*Belga Nagydíj - Schumacher nosztalgiázik*





*


A hétszeres világbajnok Michael Schumacher a hét végi Belga Nagydíjon jubilál: a német autóversenyző húsz esztendeje éppen a Spa-Francorchamps-i pályán indult először Forma-1-es vb-futamon.
*​*
*
_"Spa mindig különleges helyet foglal el pályafutásom történetében"_ - fogalmazott Schumacher az AS című spanyol sportnapilapban._ "Hihetetlen, hogy ennyi idő telt el az első rajt óta. Sok minden megváltozott az elmúlt húsz év alatt, ám a pálya ma is szenzációs."
_​_
_Kerpen világhírű szülötte az 1991-es belga GP-n nem sokat mutatott: a rajt után mindössze 400 métert tett meg a Jordan istálló autójával, majd kuplunghiba miatt kiesett. Nagy diadalmenete csak jóval később következett.


*Karthikeyan visszatér az Indiai Nagydíjon*
2011. 08. 23. 06.00

 <RIGHT> 






*Az indiai pilóta visszakapja a Hispania pilótaülését a hazai versenyére.*


Narain Kathikeyan az Európa Nagydíj után volt kénytelen átadni a második számú Hispania versenyzőülését a World Series by Renault-sorozatban is versenyző ausztrál Red Bull-pártfogolt, Daniel Ricciardo számára. Hazai versenyére, az október legvégén Újdelhiben megrendezésre kerülő első Indiai Nagydíjra azonban visszaülhet az autóba.

*"Egy álom volt számomra, hogy versenyezzek a Forma-1-ben a hazai közönségem előtt. És most a Jaypee-csoport segítségével ez az álom meg fog valósulni"* - utalt az indiai verseny promóter cégére a versenyző.

A Forma-1 másik indiai pilótája, a Lotustól az idei Német Nagydíjon lehetőséget kapott Karunk Chandok azonban nem ennyire biztos benne, hogy részt vehet az októberi versenyen a vadonatúj Buddha-versenypályán.

*"Mindig is mondtam, hogy a versenyzésem a Német Nagydíjon egyszeri alkalom volt. Úgy tűnt, a csapat elégedett volt a teljesítményemmel, úgyhogy meglátjuk, mi fog történni."* - nyilatkozta Chandok a Hindustan Times-nak

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 23)

*Forma-1: egy igazi szupersztár ült be a Red Bullba*






*Egy komplett személyzet utazott el Kaliforniába múlt hétfőn, hogy Tom Cruise egy teljes napon át próbálgassa a csapat egyik korábbi versenyautóját.*

Az eseményre még augusztus 15-én került sor dél-Kaliforniában, a 4 kilométer hosszú Willow Springs versenypályán.
Cruise a legújabb Mission Impossible utómunkálatairól utazott a helyszínre, hogy 24 kört teljesítsen a nap folyamán.
A 12 fős csapat telemetrián keresztül figyelte Cruise tempóját, de mielőtt elkezdődött volna az éles tesztelés, David Coulthard egy személyautóval vitte körbe a színészt a pályán, hogy megmutassa az ideális ívet és tanácsokkal lássa el híres utasát.

*Cruise közel 290 km/órás sebességet ért el a pályán, mindössze 6.5 km/órával elmaradva a 13 szoros futamgyőztes Coulthard csúcssebességétől.*

*A színész végül 11 másodpercet javított a köridején.*

- Tom igazán megállta a helyét. Nagyon meglepődtem, hogy milyen gyorsan belejött és egy kész versenyző – dicsérte alkalmi tanítványát Coulthard. - Hihetetlen az emlékezete, figyelembe véve azt, hogy milyen bonyolult vezetni egy Forma-1-es autót.

* Ő az a fajta srác, aki a való életben is feszegeti a határokat. Ez a nap nem greenbox előtt zajlott. Teljesen lenyűgözött.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 23)

*Forma-1: betiltották a DRS-t a hétvégi pálya legveszélyesebb részén*​ 

*A Nemzetközi Automobil-szövetség (FIA) betiltotta az állítható hátsó szárnyak használatát a hétvégi Belga Nagydíj versenypályájának legveszélyesebb szakaszán.*​ 

A Spa Francorchamps-i pálya *Eau Rouge* nevű, egyik legsimább szakaszán a versenyzők gyakran 290-300 km/órás sebességgel söpörnek végig. Az előzéseknél használt DRS-rendszer aktiválása a FIA megítélése szerint itt veszélyes lenne, mert nemcsak a sebességet növelné, de ezzel párhuzamosan a tapadást is csökkentené, ezzel pedig gyarapítaná a balesetek kockázatát.
Az Eau Rouge hivatalosan egy balkanyar, amely egy lejtő és egy emelkedő egyenes szakaszt köt össze a névadó patak fölött. A pilóták a lejtőn nagyon felgyorsítanak, mert például az időmérő edzéseken sok időt elveszíthetnek, ha az emelkedő előtt hibáznak.​ 



 
A DRS-rendszer eredetileg az előzések segítésére készült, amit csak a versenypálya egy előre meghatározott szakaszán lehet aktiválni. Ezt az egyenes részt a nemzetközi szövetség jelöli ki a futamok előtt. Idén nem először van példa a DRS-rendszer betiltásra, a monacói pálya alagútjára vonatkozóan az FIA ugyanígy járt el.​ 
A mostani döntésben nagy szerepet játszott az is, hogy a tavalyi szezonban a Belga Nagydíjon ugyanitt több pilóta is használta az azóta betiltott, F-csatornaként ismert aerodinamikai fejlesztést, és annak aktiválása közben – akárcsak a DRS esetében – a pilótáknak egyik kezüket le kellett venniük a kormányról.
A hétvégi verseny hivatalos DRS-zónája nem sokkal az _Eau Rouge_ után, a _Radillon_ nevű ellentétes kanyarral kezdődik, és a pálya legnagyobb sebességű egyenes szakaszán, a _Kemmel_en át a _Les Combes_ nevű sikánig tart.​ 
*A FIA hétfőn küldte el a csapatoknak a döntésről szóló hivatalos értesítést.*​ 
*A DRS-tiltás nem vonatkozik a szabadedzésekre és az időmérő edzésre, ott ugyanis nem lesz több autó egy helyen.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 26)

*Belga Nagydíj *​ 
*Augusztus 26.*
*10:00 - 11:30 Pénteki 1. szabadedzés*
*14:00 - 15:30 Pénteki 2. szabadedzés*​ 
*Augusztus 27.*
*11:00 - 12:00 Szombati szabadedzés*
*14:00 - 15:00 Időmérő*​ 
*Augusztus 28.*
*14:00 - 16:00 Futam*​ 
*F1 TABELLA 2011*​ 
*Pilóták*​ 
<TABLE class=standings><THEAD><TR><TH>P</TH><TH>Versenyző</TH><TH>Σ</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>*1.*</TD><TD class=left>*S. Vettel*</TD><TD>*234*</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>18</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*2.*</TD><TD class=left>*M. Webber*</TD><TD>*149*</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>10</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>3.</TD><TD class=left>*L. Hamilton*</TD><TD>*146*</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>12</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>4.</TD><TD class=left>*F. Alonso*</TD><TD>*145*</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>15</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>5.</TD><TD class=left>*J. Button*</TD><TD>*134*</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>25</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>6.</TD><TD class=left>*F. Massa*</TD><TD>*70*</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>8</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>7.</TD><TD class=left>*N. Rosberg*</TD><TD>*48*</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>8.</TD><TD class=left>*N. Heidfeld*</TD><TD>*34*</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>9.</TD><TD class=left>*V. Petrov*</TD><TD>*32*</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>10.</TD><TD class=left>*M. Schumacher*</TD><TD>*32*</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>11.</TD><TD class=left>K. Kobayashi</TD><TD>*27*</TD><TD>dis</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>-</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>12.</TD><TD class=left>A. Sutil</TD><TD>*18*</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>-</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>13.</TD><TD class=left>S. Buemi</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>4</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>14.</TD><TD class=left>J. Alguersuari</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>1</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>15.</TD><TD class=left>S. Perez</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>dis</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>dns</TD><TD>dns</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>16.</TD><TD class=left>P. di Resta</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>6</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>17.</TD><TD class=left>R. Barrichello</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>-</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>18.</TD><TD class=left>P. de la Rosa</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>-</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>19.</TD><TD class=left>J. Trulli</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD></TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>20.</TD><TD class=left>V. Liuzzi</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>dns</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>-</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>21.</TD><TD class=left>P. Maldonado</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>22.</TD><TD class=left>J. d'Ambrosio</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>23.</TD><TD class=left>H. Kovalainen</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>24.</TD><TD class=left>T. Glock</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>nc</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>25.</TD><TD class=left>N. Karthikeyan</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>dns</TD><TD>dnf</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>26.</TD><TD class=left>D. Ricciardo</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD>-</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>27.</TD><TD class=left>Karun Chandhok</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>-</TD><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 
*Csapatok*​ 
*<TABLE class=standings><THEAD><TR><TH>*



​</TH><TH>Istálló</TH><TH>Σ</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH><TH>



</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>*1.*</TD><TD class=left>*Red Bull*</TD><TD>*383*</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>43</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>40</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>28</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>2.</TD><TD class=left>*McLaren*</TD><TD>*280*</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>37</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>3.</TD><TD class=left>*Ferrari*</TD><TD>*215*</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>23</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>4.</TD><TD class=left>Mercedes</TD><TD>*80*</TD><TD></TD><TD>2</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>14</TD><TD></TD><TD>12</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>2</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>5.</TD><TD class=left>Renault</TD><TD>*66*</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>6.</TD><TD class=left>Sauber</TD><TD>*35*</TD><TD></TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>6</TD><TD></TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>7.</TD><TD class=left>Force India</TD><TD>*26*</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>6</TD><TD></TD><TD>2</TD><TD></TD><TD>8</TD><TD>6</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>8.</TD><TD class=left>Toro Rosso</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>4</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>2</TD><TD></TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD></TD><TD>5</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>9.</TD><TD class=left>Williams</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>10.</TD><TD class=left>Lotus</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>11.</TD><TD class=left>HRT</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>12.</TD><TD class=left>Virgin</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></B>​ 

*Alonso: Schumacher jól tette, hogy visszatért*​ 
*Rendkívül elismerően nyilatkozott riválisáról, **Michael Schumacherről** a **Ferrari** spanyol versenyzője, **Fernando Alonso**, aki szerint megtiszteltetés a hétszeres világbajnok ellen versenyezni.*
*Schumacher jubilál a hétvégi **Belga Nagydíjon**, hiszen pontosan 20 esztendeje, hogy 1991-ben bemutatkozott a Forma-1-ben.*​ 
Alonso Spában elárulta, habár sokan kritizálják a német versenyzőt visszatérése miatt, ő nagyon örül annak, hogy újra a mezőny tagja.
„Többen kritizálták visszatérését és az eredményeit, de én nem értek egyet a kritikusokkal” – fogalmazott a kétszeres világbajnok.
„Három éve Michael otthon nézte a Forma-1-et, most pedig talán hetedikként vagy kilencedikként ér célba, de én meg vagyok győződve arról, hogy minden reggel boldogan kel fel, mert újra versenyezhet, és ez az, amire vágyik.”
Alonso hozzátette, valószínűleg ő nem fog 20 esztendőt lehúzni a Forma-1-ben, így nagyon tiszteli Schumachert, kinek rekordjait talán soha, senki nem dönti majd meg.
„20 év nagy idő. Ami engem illet, 2021 lesz, amikor elmondhatnám, hogy 20 éve vagyok az F1-ben. Nem hiszem, hogy ez lesz a helyzet. Szeretnék gratulálni neki ehhez a 20 évhez, és elmondani neki, hogy örülök, hogy ismét ellene versenyezhetek.”
„Egyike a legnagyobbaknak ebben a sportban, nagyon tisztelem őt. Eredményeit talán lehetetlen lesz megismételni. Mindig emlékezni fogok az ellene vívott valamennyi csatára, és kiváltságosnak érzem magam, hogy ellene versenyezhettem.
Mindig jó lesz visszaemlékezni erre.”
„Most, pályafutása második részében autója nem elég versenyképes ahhoz, hogy nyerjen, én azonban biztos vagyok abban, hogy még így is nagyon élvezi a versenyzést.”​ 

*Hamilton szerint a Red Bull jövőre is dominálhat*​ 
*Habár úgy érzi, hogy **Sebastian Vettel** idei dominanciája a végéhez ért, **Lewis Hamilton** attól tart, hogy a német versenyző jövőre is hasonlóan jó teljesítményre lehet majd képes.*
*A szezon eleji gyengébb teljesítményhez képest az elmúlt időszakban úgy a **Ferrari**, mint a **McLaren** felzárkózott legfőbb riválisához, a **Red Bull** Racinghez, noha való igaz, Vettel már tetemes előnnyel rendelkezik a bajnoki tabellán, így tulajdonképpen csak elveszítheti a vb-címet.*​ 
Hamilton elmondta, ugyan mondhatni egy szinten vannak már az energiaital-gyárosokkal, attól tart, hogy jövőre hasonló helyzet áll majd elő, mint idén.
„Azt hiszem, jövőre – vagy még azután is – hasonló lehet a helyzet – tehát a Red Bull dominálhat a szezon korai szakaszában, mi pedig elkezdünk felzárkózni rájuk” – mondta a brit versenyző.
„Viszont határozottan úgy érzem, hogy az összes csapat felzárkózott mostanra. Itt van a Ferrari, mi, és a Mercedes is kezdi felvenni a tempót, mi viszont képesek vagyunk harcolni a Red Bull-lal. Valencia óta nem nyertek versenyt, tehát nem megállíthatatlanok.”
A McLaren versenyzője hozzátette, a stabil szabályok is a Red Bull csapatának kedveznek.
„2009 óta majdhogynem ugyanolyan az autójuk, csak folyamatosan fejlődött. Ugyanaz a design lett egyre jobb és jobb. Nekünk katasztrofális versenygépünk volt 2009-ben, leselejteztük azt az autót. 2010-re építettünk egy újat, az sem volt jó. Építettünk egy másikat 2011-re, és azt hiszem, 2012-ben már építkezhetünk erre, tehát közelebb kell, hogy legyünk. Hogy a többi csapat mit csinál, nem tudom.”​ 
*„A Red Bull viszont valószínűleg ismét továbbfejleszti versenygépét. Lehet, hogy tévedek, de szerintem kétségtelen, hogy nagyon-nagyon erősek lesznek a következő év elején. De mi is megmutattuk, hogy megvannak az erősségeink és támadni tudjuk őket az év egy bizonyos pontjától kezdve. Csupán azt szeretnénk, hogy már a kezdetektől közel legyünk hozzájuk.”*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 26)

*FORMULA–1 *
*A Belga GP 2. edzésének elején és végén esett, Alonso és a McLaren-duó a Red Bull nyomában*


*A száraz pályán Webber volt a leggyorsabb*​ 
*A második belgiumi edzésen is az eső játszotta a főszerepet, a pilóták alig kaptak lehetőséget arra, hogy száraz pályán körözzenek Spa-Francorchamps-ban. A rövid időszakban Mark Webber volt a leggyorsabb, a Red Bull ausztrál pilótája Fernando Alonso, Jenson Button és Lewis Hamilton előtt zárta az élen a tréninget, amely esőben kezdődött, és abban is fejeződött be. Szombatra és vasárnapra is hasonlóan változékony időt várnak.*​ 

<!-- .cikkhead --><TABLE class=cikkkeptable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>



​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas>

​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Délelőtt a szabadedzés közepén, délután az elején és a végén esett az eső a Belga Nagydíj első napján. A második másfél órában a két zápor között fokozatosan száradó pályán megjelenő ideális íven a versenyzők egyre inkább felgyorsultak, a slick abroncsok használatára is lehetőségük nyílt, sőt többségük a közepesen kemény után a lágy gumikat is kipróbálta.​ 
*A legjobban Mark Webber időzített, a Red Bull ausztrál pilótája Fernando Alonsót és a McLaren párosát megelőzve zárt az élen.*​ 
*A vb-éllovas Sebastian Vettel nem használta ki a lágy gumi adta lehetőséget, és csak a 10. helyen, közvetlenül Michael Schumacher előtt zárta a tréninget. *​ 

*BELGA NAGYDÍJ, 2. SZABADEDZÉS*​ 
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl33>*1.*</TD><TD class=xl38>*Mark Webber*</TD><TD class=xl24>*ausztrál*</TD><TD class=xl24>*Red Bull-Renault*</TD><TD class=xl27>*1:50.321*</TD><TD class=xl24>*átlag: 228.554 km/ó*</TD><TD class=xl28>*22 kör*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl34>2.</TD><TD class=xl36>Fernando Alonso</TD><TD class=xl25>spanyol</TD><TD class=xl25>Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl29>1:50.461</TD><TD class=xl25>0.140 mp h.</TD><TD class=xl30>19</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl35>3.</TD><TD class=xl37>Jenson Button</TD><TD class=xl26>brit</TD><TD class=xl26>McLaren-Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl31>1:50.770</TD><TD class=xl26>0.449</TD><TD class=xl32>9</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl34>4.</TD><TD class=xl36>Lewis Hamilton</TD><TD class=xl25>brit</TD><TD class=xl25>McLaren-Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl29>1:50.838</TD><TD class=xl25>0.517</TD><TD class=xl30>9</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl35>5.</TD><TD class=xl37>Felipe Massa</TD><TD class=xl26>brazil</TD><TD class=xl26>Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl31>1:51.218</TD><TD class=xl26>0.897</TD><TD class=xl32>15</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl34>6.</TD><TD class=xl36>Nico Rosberg</TD><TD class=xl25>német</TD><TD class=xl25>Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl29>1:51.242</TD><TD class=xl25>0.921</TD><TD class=xl30>23</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl35>7.</TD><TD class=xl37>Sergio Pérez</TD><TD class=xl26>mexikói</TD><TD class=xl26>Sauber-Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl31>1:51.655</TD><TD class=xl26>1.334</TD><TD class=xl32>21</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl34>8.</TD><TD class=xl36>Nico Hülkenberg</TD><TD class=xl25>német</TD><TD class=xl25>Force India-Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl29>1:51.725</TD><TD class=xl25>1.404</TD><TD class=xl30>18</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl35>9.</TD><TD class=xl37>Paul di Resta</TD><TD class=xl26>brit</TD><TD class=xl26>Force India-Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl31>1:51.751</TD><TD class=xl26>1.430</TD><TD class=xl32>9</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl34>10.</TD><TD class=xl36>Sebastian Vettel</TD><TD class=xl25>német</TD><TD class=xl25>Red Bull-Renault</TD><TD class=xl29>1:51.790</TD><TD class=xl25>1.469</TD><TD class=xl30>13</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl35>11.</TD><TD class=xl37>Michael Schumacher</TD><TD class=xl26>német</TD><TD class=xl26>Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl31>1:51.922</TD><TD class=xl26>1.601</TD><TD class=xl32>23</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl34>12.</TD><TD class=xl36>Pastor Maldonado</TD><TD class=xl25>venezuelai</TD><TD class=xl25>Williams-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl29>1:52.750</TD><TD class=xl25>2.429</TD><TD class=xl30>20</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl35>13.</TD><TD class=xl37>Kobajasi Kamui</TD><TD class=xl26>japán</TD><TD class=xl26>Sauber-Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl31>1:52.780</TD><TD class=xl26>2.459</TD><TD class=xl32>26</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl34>14.</TD><TD class=xl36>Jaime Alguersuari</TD><TD class=xl25>spanyol</TD><TD class=xl25>Toro Rosso-Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl29>1:52.911</TD><TD class=xl25>2.590</TD><TD class=xl30>25</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl35>15.</TD><TD class=xl37>Sebastien Buemi</TD><TD class=xl26>svájci</TD><TD class=xl26>Toro Rosso-Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl31>1:53.009</TD><TD class=xl26>2.688</TD><TD class=xl32>25</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl34>16.</TD><TD class=xl36>Rubens Barrichello</TD><TD class=xl25>brazil</TD><TD class=xl25>Williams-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl29>1:53.156</TD><TD class=xl25>2.835</TD><TD class=xl30>17</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl35>17.</TD><TD class=xl37>Bruno Senna</TD><TD class=xl26>brazil</TD><TD class=xl26>Renault</TD><TD class=xl31>1:53.835</TD><TD class=xl26>3.514</TD><TD class=xl32>21</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl34>18.</TD><TD class=xl36>Jarno Trulli</TD><TD class=xl25>olasz</TD><TD class=xl25>Lotus-Renault</TD><TD class=xl29>1:55.051</TD><TD class=xl25>4.730</TD><TD class=xl30>20</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl35>19.</TD><TD class=xl37>Timo Glock</TD><TD class=xl26>német</TD><TD class=xl26>Virgin-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl31>1:55.494</TD><TD class=xl26>5.173</TD><TD class=xl32>23</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl34>20.</TD><TD class=xl36>Heikki Kovalainen</TD><TD class=xl25>finn</TD><TD class=xl25>Lotus-Renault</TD><TD class=xl29>1:56.202</TD><TD class=xl25>5.881</TD><TD class=xl30>15</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl35>21.</TD><TD class=xl37>Jerome D'Ambrosio</TD><TD class=xl26>belga</TD><TD class=xl26>Virgin-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl31>1:56.816</TD><TD class=xl26>6.495</TD><TD class=xl32>21</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl34>22.</TD><TD class=xl36>Vitantonio Liuzzi</TD><TD class=xl25>olasz</TD><TD class=xl25>Hispania-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl29>1:57.450</TD><TD class=xl25>7.129</TD><TD class=xl30>19</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl35>23.</TD><TD class=xl26>Daniel Ricciardo</TD><TD class=xl26>ausztrál</TD><TD class=xl26>Hispania-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl31>1:57.612</TD><TD class=xl26>7.291</TD><TD class=xl32>24</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl34>24.</TD><TD class=xl36>Vitalij Petrov</TD><TD class=xl25>orosz</TD><TD class=xl25>Renault</TD><TD class=xl29>2:02.234</TD><TD class=xl25>11.913</TD><TD class=xl30>12</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## kicsiga (2011 Augusztus 27)

*redbull*

redbull 1


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 27)

*Webber volt a leggyorsabb szombat délelőtt*
2011. 08. 27. 15.33​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*A születésnapos Mark Webber nyerte a Belga Nagydíj harmadik szabadedzését is. Szinte végig esett az eső, slick gumit senki sem tetetett fel az egy óra alatt.*​ 
Az ausztrál Red Bull-pilóta a szabadedzés végén futotta meg 2:08,988-as körét, ami elég volt az első helyre. Tavaly, száraz pályán szintén ő nyerte itt a harmadik szabadedzést, 1:46,1-es idővel. Webber mögött Hamilton, Alguersuari, Button, Vettel, Buemi végzett. A Toro Rossók különösen jól teljesítettek, úgy látszik, eltalálták a nedves pályára való beállítást.​ 
Nem sokat változott az időjárás péntekről szombatra, az eső megmaradt, és pár fokkal hűvösebb lett. Az edzés elején 14 versenyző is kijött megnézni a tapadási viszonyokat, de mért kör nélkül azonnal visszatértek.​ 
Hamiltonnak tegnap után ismét meggyűlt a baja a vízátfolyásokkal, többször az egyenesben is keresztbe állt alatta a McLaren.​ 
Fél órával a vége előtt végre elkezdődtek a mért körök, a Toro Rosso pilótái váltogatták egymást az élen 2:14-es, aztán 2:13-as körökkel.​ 
Több versenyzőnek volt meleg helyzete a csúszós pályán, Bruno Senna az 5-ös kanyart nem tudta bevenni a Renault-val, Paul di Resta pedig egy gyönyörű piruettet mutatott be a gyors Pouchon kanyarban, miután a hátsó kerekeivel ráment a csúszós rázókőre. Ő előtte az Eau Rouge-ban is majdnem elvesztette az uralmát a Force India felett.​ 
Hibái ellenére a skót újonc nagyon gyors volt, állt az élen is, de volt, hogy csapattársa, Sutil is odaért a táblázat első helyére az itt hagyományosan jól szereplő Force Indiával.​ 
Michael Schumacher próbálta ki először az intermediate gumikat, és kapásból második helyre jött fel. Ezután már szinte mindenki ilyen gumit tetetett fel magának, mivel a pálya állapota lassan javulni kezdett.​ 
A Toro Rossók ekkor tovább javítottak, és hamarosan 2:10 alá is befértek. Az olasz kiscsapat erősnek tűnt az esős körülmények között, de lehet, hogy a többiek csak meg akarták óvni négy-négy szett intermediate, és három-három szett esőgumijukat.​ 
A végén mégis Webber nyerte az edzést egy szenzációs, 2:08.988-as körrel hat perccel a leintés előtt. Hamilton ugyan jobb első szektort futott nála a legvégén, de így is csak a második helyet tudta megkaparintani.​ 
*F1: Vettelé a pole, Hamilton ismét botrányt kavart*​ 


​ 
*Sebastian Vettel indulhat az élről a holnapi Forma-1-es Belga Nagydíjon. A világbajnoki címvédő karrierje során először nyerte meg az időmérő edzést Spában.*​ 
A harmadik szabadedzésen ugyan végre elállt az eső, majd nem sokkal az időmérő kezdete előtt a nap is kisütött, a spai pálya nem száradt fel, sőt, további esőre lehetett számítani, ami öt perccel a kvalifikáció rajtja előtt meg is érkezett. Így aztán az első szakasz elején mindenki azonnal pályára hajtott, hogy minél jobb időt érjen el, mielőtt ismét nagyon vizes lesz a pálya. Michael Schumacher egyből össze is törte Mercedesét: egy egyenes szakaszban a szalagkorlátnak csapódott, és a Forma-1-es bemutatkozásának 20. évfordulóját ünneplő német végül a Rivage-kanyar bukóterében kötött ki.
Az élcsapatok pilótái is több kört mentek, mint általában, így az első 20 perc végén ők foglalták el az első öt helyet, egyedül Felipe Massa maradt le, ő csak 13. lett. Michael Schumacher mellett Paul di Resta sem jutott be a második kvalifikációs szakaszba, Heikki Kovalainennek azonban sikerült a bravúr.
A 2. szakasz zuhogó esőben kezdődött, de ekkor még szinte mindenki intermediate gumikon jött ki a pályára. Buttonék hamar az élre álltak, a McLaren britjének vezetésével, az edzést azonban nem sokkal később félbeszakították, miután az ötödik helyre fellépő Sutil összetörte az autóját. Fernando Alonso ekkor még nem állt továbbjutó helyen, az újraindítás után - az egyre enyhülő esőben - azonban a spanyol az első pozícióba lépett előre. Sokáig nem tartotta a helyét, ám később visszavette azt a Pastor Maldonadóval ütköző Lewis Hamiltontól, aki büntetésre számíthat az esetben játszott szerepéért, akár a brazillal együtt is: Hamilton nem viselkedett sportszerűen a Williams pilótájának megelőzésekor, aki viszont a felvételek tanúsága szerint szándékosan hajtott neki a mclarenesnek.
Az élcsapatok versenyzői közül csak Jenson Button nem jutott be a harmadik etapba, amely már napsütésben kezdődött. Hamiltont leszámítva azonnal mindenki a pályára hajtott, mégpedig slick gumikon. Természetesen rohamosan javultak az időeredmények is, Pérez 1:52.896-os idejére Webber egy két másodperccel jobb körrel felelt, majd Vettel 1:50 alá vitte az időt. Hamilton ugyan még megelőzte, ám a Red Bull németje egy újabb fantasztikus körrel megszerezte a pole pozíciót a McLaren britje előtt, míg a harmadik hely Mark Webberé lett.​ 

*Forma-1-es Belga Nagydíj, időmérő edzés, élmezőny*​ 
*1. Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull) 1:48.298*
*2. Lewis Hamilton (McLaren) 1:48.730*
_*3. Mark Webber (Red Bull) 1:49.376*_
*4. Felipe Massa (Ferrari) 1:50.256*
*5. Nico Rosberg (Mercedes) 1:50.552*
*6. Jaime Alguersuari (Toro Rosso) 1:50.773*
*7. Bruno Senna (Renault) 1:51.121*
*8. Fernando Alonso (Ferrari) 1:51.251*
*9. Sergio Pérez (Sauber) 1:51.374*
*10. Vitalij Petrov (Renault) 1:52.303*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 28)

*F1: Hamilton megúszta, Maldonadót megbüntették*

*

*

*Az FIA döntése alapján Pastor Maldonado öthelyes rajtbüntetést, míg Lewis Hamilton figyelmezetést kapott az időmérőn történt incidens miatt.*

A legfrissebb információk szerint a Williams versenyzőjét találta hibás(abb)nak a testület: a venezuelai öt hellyel hátrébbról, a 21. helyről várhatja, hogy kialudjanak a lámpák.
Lewis Hamilton egy figyelmeztetésel megúszta az esetet.
A versenybírók szűkszavú beszámolója alapján mindkét versenyző hibás volt amiért „balesetet okoztak”, így a szabályzat 16.1-es bekezdése értelmében jártak el.​

*Petrov: Azt hittem, a falban kötök ki!*
2011. 08. 28. 08.30

 <RIGHT> 






*Az orosz versenyző autójában egy padlógázon vett kanyarban ragadt be a kormány a Belga Nagydíj pénteki második szabadedzésen.*

Vitalij Petrov bizarr problémával szembesült a Belga Nagydíj pénteki második szabadedzésén: az orosz versenyző Renault-jában menet közben, a padlógázzal vett Stavelot kanyarban beragadt a kormány, sem tovább fordítani, sem egyenesbe állítani nem lehetett.

"Problémánk volt a kormányzással, ez az adatokon is világosan látszott. Az esőben még nem volt olyan rossz a helyzet, de azért zavart, ezért szóltam is róla a csapatnak. Aztán kezdett felszáradni a pálya, és épp a 16-os kanyarban mentem teljes gázzal, amikor beragadt a kormány. Nem lehetett elfordítani sem jobbra, sem balra, azt hittem, a falban kötök ki. Aztán felengedtem a gázt, és akkor újból lehetett mozgatni. Furcsa volt" - nyilatkozta Petrov az Autosportnak.

*Azt nem tudni, hogy a Renault szerelőinek sikerült-e teljes egészében orvosolniuk a problémát. Petrov mindenesetre részt vett a szombat délelőtti szabadedzésen, ahol 15 kört teljesítve a 15. pozícióban végzett. Új csapattársa, Bruno Senna a 9. helyet szerezte meg az esős tréningen, körideje több mint másfél másodperccel volt jobb Petrovénál.
*​*
*

*Webber 2012-ben is a Red Bullnál marad*
2011. 08. 28. 04.30

 <RIGHT> 
*



*


*Mark Webber szerződését egy évvel meghosszabbították a Red Bullnál, az ausztrál a hatodik idényét kezdheti 2012-ben az osztrákokkal.*

Véget értek a hónapok óta tartó találgatások Mark Webber jövőjéről, miután a Red Bull szombat reggel közzétette, hogy az ausztrál versenyző további egy évre biztosan a csapat versenyzője marad.
A ma 35. születésnapját ünneplő Webber 2007 óta a Red Bull pilótája, korábban - 2003-ban és 2004-ben - pedig a csapat elődjének számító Jaguárnál is lehúzott két szezont. Az ausztrál hat győzelmet és kilenc pole pozíciót szerzett a csapatnál, a világbajnokságban pedig a 2010-es harmadik helyezés a legjobb eredménye. Webber úgy gondolja, a Red Bullnál van a legjobb esélye arra, hogy a jövőben is hasonló sikereket érjen el.
_* 
"Továbbra is a Forma-1 élmezőnyében szeretnék versenyezni, tehát egyértelmű döntés volt, hogy a jövőre is a Red Bullnál maradok" - nyilatkozta. "A motivációm továbbra is nagyon magas, szeretném elérni a lehető legjobb eredményeket saját magam és a csapat szempontjából is." *_

*"Az elmúlt öt évben keményen dolgoztunk, és bebizonyítottuk, hogy világbajnok autót tudunk építeni. Már várom, hogy 2012-ben is minden futamhétvégén a határon autózhassak" - tette hozzá.

*A bajnokság második helyén álló Webber jövője azért volt kérdéses, mert az elmúlt két évben Sebastian Vettel csapattársaként többször is utalt arra, hogy a Red Bull bizonyos helyzetekben a fiatal németet támogatja vele szemben. A nézeteltérések ellenére a csapatfőnök, Christian Horner szerint könnyű volt megegyezni a folytatásról.

*"Amikor elkezdtünk tárgyalni a 2012-es szezonról, azonnal nyilvánvalóvá vált, hogy Mark és a csapat is folytatni szeretné a sikeres együttműködést" - mondta. "Így nagyon könnyen meg tudtunk egyezni a hosszabbításról. Mark jól ismeri a csapatot, hiszen már 2007 óta nálunk versenyez, és még mindig ugyanolyan magas a motivációja, az erőnléte és az elkötelezettsége."*

*A bajnokságot Webber előtt 85 ponttal vezető Vettel már korábban meghosszabbította szerződését, ő legalább 2014-ig a Red Bull versenyzője marad.
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 28)

*Belga Nagydíj: Vettel győzött, kettős Red Bull-siker*

*F1: a Red Bull tarolt, Hamiltont kiütötték, Button brillírozott*​ 


​ 
*Kettős Red Bull-siker született a Forma-1-es Belga Nagydíjon: Sebastian Vettel újabb nagy lépést tett a világbajnoki cím megvédése felé.*
*A világbajnoki címvédő Sebastian Vettel, a Red Bull német pilótája nyerte vasárnap a Forma-1-es Belga Nagydíjat.*​ 
Kisebb vihart kavart a futam előtt, hogy a Pirelli jelezte, készségesen szállítana új készlet lágy gumikat azon csapatoknak, amelyek jelezték az FIA felé, hogy az időmérőn használtak nagyon felhólyagosodtak, így veszélyes lenne azokkal kezdeni a versenyt, ahogy egyébként azt a szabály előírja. Az érintett csapatok így nem veszítettek volna a rendelkezésükre álló lágy gumik mennyiségéből - de az FIA nemet mondott a kérésre.
Korán ki is jött szinte mindenki, ami nem is meglepő annak fényében, hogy milyen eseménydúsra sikerült a rajt. Sebastian Vettel jól jött el, mögötte azonban volt kavarodás: Nico Rosberg egészen a második helyre jött fel, sőt, később Vettelt is megelőzte. Michael Schumacher 10 pozíciót javított az első kör alatt, és a 13. helyről rajtoló Button is jól kezdett.
Vettel hamar visszavette a vezetést Rosbergtől, és Lewis Hamilton is visszaszerezte a második helyét - noha Rosberg, Massa és Alonso is elment mellette. Az előzési zónák azonban jól működtek, így nagy csatákat láthattunk. Az élcsapatok pilótái közül először Webber és Button állt ki kerékcserére, majd az 5. kör végén Vettel is kijött az új lágy gumikért, és négy körrel később már ismét az élre állt, miután Hamilton is kijött.
Alonso feljött a második helyre, míg Hamilton a friss lágy gumikkal remekül haladt, egészen a 13. körig, amikor is ütközött Kobajasival; egy jobbos kanyar bevétele előtt Hamilton kihúzódott a külső ívre, ahol összekoccant az egyenesen, nagy tempóban haladó Sauberessel. Versenybaleset volt, de a McLaren pilótáját ez aligha vigasztalja, ígéretesen induló versenyét ugyanis idő előtt kellett befejeznie.
A biztonsági autó is bejött a pályára, és ezt a mezőny nagy része kihasználta: egymás után hajtottak a pilóták a bokszba. A 17. körben indult újra a verseny; Sebastian Vettel visszaelőzte a bokszkiállások során az élre kerülő Alonsót, majd nagy ütemben hagyta le. Mögötte Jenson Button folyamatosan jött feljebb, a 24. körben már az ötödik volt, majd Rosberget is megelőzte, és mikor Alonso a 29. körben kijött, már a harmadik helyre lépett előre. Egy darabig még vezetett is, ám bokszkiállása után visszakerült a Red Bullok és Alonso mögé. A spanyol mellett előbb Webber ment el, majd két körrel a vége előtt Button is, aki így feljött a harmadik pozícióba, és továbbra is gyorsabb volt Webberéknél, az ő megelőzésükre azonban már nem volt esélye. Talán ha nem a 13. helyről indul...
Sebastian Vettel tehát győzni tudott, így már 92 pont az előnye, és gyakorlatilag megnyerte a világbajnokságot; a Red Bullnak is komoly hibákat kellene elkövetnie, hogy a konstruktőri cím kicsússzon az istálló kezei közül. Michael Schumacher jubileumi futamán az ötödik helyen zárt, miután parádés versenyzését Nico Rosberg hajrábéli megelőzésével koronázta meg, miután csapattársára rászóltak, spóroljon az üzemanyaggal.​ 
*Forma-1-es Belga Nagydíj, élmezőny*​ 
*1. Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull)*
*2. Mark Webber (Red Bull)*
*3. Jenson Button (McLaren)*
*4. Fernando Alonso (Ferrari)*
*5. Michael Schumacher (Mercedes)*
*6. Nico Rosberg (Mercedes)*
*7. Adrian Sutil (Force India)*
*8. Felipe Massa (Ferrari)*
*9. Vitalij Petrov (Renault)*
*10. Pastor Maldonado (Williams)*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 1)

*Massa: "Nem emlékszem a fiamra, a feleségemre, az apámra"*





*Felipe Massa a spanyol El Pais-nak beszélt arról, hogy nem változott meg a két évvel ezelőtti, Hungaroringen történt súlyos baleset hatására és állítja, hogy továbbra is győztes típus.*

A brazilnak tizenkét versenyből mindössze három alkalommal sikerült legyőznie Alonso-t az időmérőkön és 2008 óta nem nyert futamot.
Felipe Massa elismeri Alonso fölényét, de mint elmondta, nem ijedt meg a csapattársától:
- Nos, a dolog egyszerű. Fernando sokkal jobb nálam ezen a téren (időmérő)” – mondta Massa. - Azon dolgozok, hogy megfordítsam a helyzetet és azért éppen lassú sem voltam.”
A 30 éves Massa közel három éve nem nyert futamot, és mióta visszatért súlyos balesetéből, az eredmények sem jönnek.
A kérdésre, miszerint az apaság és baleset hatására változott-e valami, a brazil így válaszolt:
- Semmi. Ugyanaz az ember vagyok. Igaz, hogy az eredmények azóta nem jönnek, de ugyanolyan motivált és elszánt vagyok.Mindkettő nagyon sok tapasztalatot adott nekem, de egyik sincs rám hatással, amikor beülök az autóba. Az autóban nem emlékszel semmire. Amikor bent ülök, nem emlékszem a fiamra, a feleségemre, az apámra és az anyámra. Michael nagyon sok címet nyert apaként, szóval az emberek túl sokat beszélnek erről. Az is igaz, hogy az utóbbi két év volt a legintenzívebb az életemben.
A brazil, aki 11 alkalommal állhatott fel a dobogó felső fokára, 185 ponttal van elmaradva Sebastian Vettel mögött, így már matematikai esélye sincs a címre:
Fontos, hogy a jelenre koncentráljunk. Reméljük, hogy jobban tudunk dolgozni. Nem várunk nagy változást a szabályokban, így nagyon fontos, hogy egy versenyképes autóval fejezzük be a szezont. A következő évre változni fog a kipufogó pozíciója, de az aerodinamika többi része nem, így a 2012-es autó az idei továbbfejlesztett változata lesz.

*Végül Massa megerősíti, hogy továbbra is győztes versenyző:*
*- Természetesen. Ha nem így gondolnám, akkor hazamennék.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 3)

*Senna máris két új szponzort vitt a Renault-hoz*









*Noha Nick Heidfeld lecserélése miatt sok bírálat érte a csapatot, úgy tűnik, anyagilag nem jártak rosszul.*

Sokan indokolatlannak tartották, hogy a Renault a szezon közepén Nick Heidfeldtől válik meg, aki az időmérőkön ugyan gyengébben szerepelt csapattársánál, Vitalij Petrovnál, de mégiscsak neki volt több pontja - igaz, csak kettővel.

Az istállót irányító Eric Boullier azt mondta, a cserét nem annyira Heidfeld teljesítménye indokolta, mint inkább az, hogy új lendületet és friss szemléletet kellett adni a csapatnak, miután a német nem tudta igazán betölteni a vezéregyéniség szerepét. Bár Senna a rajtnál történt, tapasztalatlanságából adódó ütközés miatt végül nem szerzett pontot a Belga Nagydíjon, az időmérőn a 7. rajtkockát kaparintotta meg, és a Renault-nál szombaton állítólag jobb is volt a hangulat, mint idén bármikor.

Pedig rossz nyelvek szerint Sennát csak azért ültették autóba, mert a szponzorai befizették, amit ő a verseny előtt cáfolt. "Ha megnézik, sem az autón, sem az overallomon nincsenek új logók" - jelentette ki. A Globo Esporte azonban vasárnap két új cég matricáját fedezte fel a Renault-n: a második legnagyobb brazil olajipari vállalatét, az OGX-ét, amelyet a világ nyolcadik leggazdagabb embere, Eike Batista da Silva irányít, valamint a Gillette-ét.

Állítólag mindkét cég régebb óta tárgyalt Sennával a 2012-es szezontól kezdődő szponzorációról, de annak köszönhetően, hogy Spában lehetőséget kapott a vezetésre, előrehozták az együttműködés kezdetét. Úgy tudjuk, a brazil a támogatói révén már a szezon elején is tudott volna pénzt vinni a Renault-hoz, akkor mégsem őt választották. 

*A jövő hétvégi Olasz Nagydíjon egyébként még mindenképpen ő fog versenyezni, Szingapúrra viszont már nem biztos a helye, mert a menesztett Heidfeld beperelte a csapatot.*
​


----------



## xmens123 (2011 Szeptember 3)

Már vettel a világbajnok!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Autodromo Nazionale Monza – Olasz Nagydíj*​

_*<TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD>Verseny:</TD><TD>2011. szeptember 11. 14:00-16:00</TD></TR><TR><TD>Időmérő edzés:</TD><TD>2011. szeptember 10. 14:00-15:00</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD>Szabadedzés 1.:</TD><TD>2011. szeptember 9. 10:00-11:30</TD></TR><TR><TD>Szabadedzés 2.:</TD><TD>2011. szeptember 9. 14:00-15:30</TD></TR><TR><TD>Szabadedzés 3.:</TD><TD>2011. szeptember 10. 11:00-12:00</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*_​

*FORMULA–1 *
*A Red Bull-istálló Monzát is kipipálná, de a Ferrari és a McLaren ez nem akarja hagyni*​ 


 
*Olasz Nagydíj, 1. szabadedzés*​ 
*A GP SZÁMOKBAN*​ 
*A pálya hossza: 5793 méter*
*A verseny: 53 kör, 306.720 km*
*Leggyorsabb kör:* *Barrichello (2004) 1:20.089* (átlag: 260.395 km/óra)
*Teljes gázzal: 16 mp a célegyenesben, 72% a teljes *
*pályán*
*Váltások egy körben: 46*​ 

*A Formula–1 történetének legjobb 15 csapata közül csak egy nem nyert Olasz Nagydíjat Monzában: a világbajnoki címvédő Red Bull, amely számára az tenné tökéletessé a 2011-es idényt, ha sikerülne behúznia a vasárnapi verseny győzelmét. Ám a Ferrari és a McLaren ezt nem szívesen hagyná. Az időjárásra a június végi valenciai Európai Nagydíj óta először nem lehet panasz, szeptemberben visszatért a nyár az F1-be.*​ 
*Az edzéseken a szabadon használható DRS-nek köszönhetően a hosszú egyenesekben akár 20 kilométer per órával is nagyobb lehet az autók végsebessége, mint az előző években.*​ 




 

*Az egyik DRS-zóna a célegyenesben, a másik a Lesmo-kanyarok után lesz a versenyen*​ 


*<TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*F1: Hamilton nagyon megvert mindenkit*







*Lewis Hamilton nyerte az első szabadedzést a Forma-1-es Olasz Nagydíjon, nagy fölénnyel előzve meg vetélytársait.*

Elég lassan indult be a délelőtti edzés: 25 perc elteltével mindössze egyetlen pilóta, Jerome D'Ambrosio büszkélkedhetett mért körrel, ám arra azért számítani lehetett, hogy a végén az időeredménye nem lesz a legjobbak között... Csak félóra után kezdődött úgy igazán a mozgolódás, de a legnagyobbak ekkor is tartalékoltak még; Sebastian Vettel például 1:29-es körrel mutatkozott be, majd két másodperccel elmaradva az akkori legjobbtól.
A vb-címvédő aztán folyamatosan gyorsult, miközben Lewis Hamilton, Mark Webber és Fernando Alonso is kijött a pályára. Vettel 1:26 alá vitte a köridőt, elsőként az edzés folyamán; Hamilton "üldözte", előbb csak megközelítette, majd 1:25.203-as körével nagyon alaposan maga mögött hagyta. Két körrel később még hét tizedet faragott legjobbjából, és ekkor már látszott, a McLareneket nagyon nehéz lesz megverni: egyedül Jenson Button tudta Hamiltont egy másodpercnél jobban megközelíteni az utolsó 20 perc előtt.
Akkor Vettel, majd Webber is kihozta a maximumot a Red Bullból; ami arra volt elég, hogy továbbra is utcahosszal le legyenek maradva Hamilton idejétől. Fernando Alonso kiszállt, miután a csapat egy vágást talált az egyik gumin, a délutáni szettet pedig nem akarták megkezdeni. Így aztán McLaren-belháború lett a vége: előbb Button fél másodpercre megközelítette Hamiltont, majd az ifjabbik angol két szenzációs kört futott, az utolsó mért körében 1:24 alá vitte a köridőt, és fölényesen megverte a mezőnyt.
A második helyen Button végzett, éppen egy másodpercen belül, a harmadik és negyedik helyet a két Red Bull szerezte meg, 1.366, illetve 1.594 másodperces lemaradással... Fernando Alonso csak a hetedik lett, Michael Schumacher pedig, miután végigcsúszkálta az edzést, nem fért be a top 10-be, a 11. helyen zárt.

*Olasz Nagydíj, 1. szabadedzés, élmezőny*
*1. Lewis Hamilton (McLaren)
2. Jenson Button (McLaren)
3. Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull)
4. Mark Webber (Red Bull)
5. Adrian Sutil (Force India)
6. Vitalij Petrov (Renault)
7. Fernando Alonso (Ferrari)
8. Felipe Massa (Ferrari)
9. Sergio Pérez (Sauber)
10. Jaime Alguersuari (Toro Rosso)*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 10)

*Autodromo Nazionale Monza – Olasz Nagydíj*

<TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD>*Szabadedzés 3.:*</TD><TD>*2011. szeptember 10. * 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1colortext vAlign=center width=135 align=left>*<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>1.</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Nico Rosberg</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>GER</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>Mercedes</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>W02</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>27.001</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right></TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>2.</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Michael Schumacher</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>GER</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>Mercedes</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>W02</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>27.013</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>+0.012</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>3.</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Felipe Massa</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>BRA</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>Ferrari</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>150° Italia</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>27.187</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>+0.186</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>4.</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Jenson Button</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>GBR</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>McLaren-Mercedes</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>MP4-26</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>27.211</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>+0.210</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>5.</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Bruno Senna</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>BRA</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>Renault</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>R31</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>27.250</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>+0.249</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>6.</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Lewis Hamilton</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>GBR</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>McLaren-Mercedes</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>MP4-26</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>27.255</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>+0.254</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>7.</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Sergio Pérez</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>MEX</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>Sauber-Ferrari</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>C30</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>27.294</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>+0.293</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>8.</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Vitalij Petrov</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>RUS</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>Renault</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>R31</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>27.328</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>+0.327</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>9.</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Paul di Resta</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>GBR</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>Force India-Mercedes</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>VJM04</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>27.372</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>+0.371</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>10.</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Mark Webber</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>AUS</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>Red Bull-Renault</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>RB7</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>27.399</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>+0.398</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>11.</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Adrian Sutil</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>GER</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>Force India-Mercedes</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>VJM04</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>27.410</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>+0.409</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>12.</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Kamui Kobayashi</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>JAP</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>Sauber-Ferrari</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>C30</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>27.424</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>+0.423</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>13.</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Sebastian Vettel</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>GER</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>Red Bull-Renault</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>RB7</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>27.428</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>+0.427</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>14.</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Fernando Alonso</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>SPA</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>Ferrari</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>150° Italia</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>27.432</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>+0.431</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>15.</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Rubens Barrichello</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>BRA</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>Williams-Cosworth</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>FW33</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>27.509</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>+0.508</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>16.</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Jaime Alguersuari</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>ESP</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>Toro Rosso-Ferrari</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>STR6</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>27.530</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>+0.529</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>17.</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Pastor Maldonado</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>VEN</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>Williams-Cosworth</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>FW33</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>27.592</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>+0.591</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>18.</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Sebastien Buemi</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>SWZ</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>Toro Rosso-Ferrari</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>STR6</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>27.646</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>+0.645</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>19.</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Jarno Trulli</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>ITA</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>Lotus-Renault</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>T128</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>27.869</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>+0.868</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>20.</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Heikki Kovalainen</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>FIN</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>Lotus-Renault</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>T128</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>27.937</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>+0.936</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>21.</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Vitantonio Liuzzi</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>ITA</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>Hispania-Cosworth</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>F111</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>28.045</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>+1.044</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>22.</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Jérome D'Ambrosio</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>BEL</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>Virgin-Cosworth</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>MVR-02</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>28.103</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>+1.102</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>23.</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Timo Glock</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>GER</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>Virgin-Cosworth</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>MVR-02</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>28.243</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>+1.242</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>24.</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Daniel Ricciardo</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>AUS</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>Hispania-Cosworth</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>F111</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>28.293</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>+1.292</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*​</TD><TD class=f1smalltext vAlign=center colSpan=5 align=left></TD></TR><TR><TD width=24></TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1colortext vAlign=center width=135 align=left></TD><TD class=f1smalltext vAlign=center colSpan=5 align=left></TD></TR><TR><TD width=24></TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1colortext vAlign=center width=135 align=left></TD><TD class=f1smalltext vAlign=center colSpan=5 align=left></TD></TR><TR><TD width=24></TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1colortext vAlign=center width=135 align=left></TD><TD class=f1smalltext vAlign=center colSpan=5 align=left></TD></TR><TR><TD width=24></TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1colortext vAlign=center width=135 align=left></TD><TD class=f1smalltext vAlign=center colSpan=5 align=left></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 10)

*Autodromo Nazionale Monza – Olasz Nagydíj*

<TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD>*Időmérő edzés:*</TD><TD>*2011. szeptember 10. 14:00-15:00*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


*Sebastian Vettelé a pole az Olasz Nagydijon*


*1. Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull)
*​*
*
*2. Lewis Hamilton (McLaren)
*​*
*
*3. Jenson Button (McLaren)
*​*
*

*FUTAM*

*2011. szeptember 11. 14:00-16:00*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 11)

*Autodromo Nazionale Monza – Olasz Nagydíj*​

*FUTAM*
*MA*
*2011. szeptember 11. 14:00-16:00*​ 



*Forma-1: Olasz Nagydíj - Vettel indul az élről*​ 



 

*A vb-címvédő német Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull) indulhat az élről vasárnap a Forma-1-es világbajnokság idei 13. futamán, az Olasz Nagydíjon.*​ 

A szombati időmérő edzésen a pontversenyben éllovas Vettel mögött a McLaren-istálló két brit pilótája következett: *Lewis Hamilton végzett a második helyen és Jenson Button lett a harmadik az Autodromo di Monzán.*
*A spanyol Fernando Alonso csak a negyedik pozíciót tudta megszerezni, míg a hétszeres világbajnok német Michael Schumacher a nyolcadik helyről startolhat.*​


*A McLaren a visszavonulása után is megtartaná Buttont*
2011. 09. 11. 09.00​

<RIGHT>
*



*​ 
*Jenson Button helye idén lejáró szerződése ellenére is biztosnak tűnik a McLarennél, a csapat azon dolgozik, hogy a pályafutása végéig - sőt azon túl is - megtartsa a versenyzőt.*​ 
Bár egyelőre sem Button, sem a McLaren nem hajlandó konkrétumokat elárulni az esetleges szerződéshosszabbításról, egyre nyilvánvalóbbnak tűnik, hogy mindkét fél a folytatásban gondolkodik. "Martin (Whitmarshnak) csak igent kell mondania, és én is rábólintok, mivel itt szeretnék lenni jövőre" - árulta el a versenyző a múlt héten.​ 
A Button szerződésében foglalt opciónak köszönhetően a csapat bármikor hosszabbíthat vele 2012-ig, a késlekedés oka a jelek szerint azonban az, hogy ennél jelentősen hosszabb távlatokban gondolnak rá.​ 
*"Jenson jövőre is itt lesz"* - szögezte le Whitmarsh. *"Ugyanúgy tisztában vagyunk ezzel, ahogy ő. Nincs ebben semmi bonyolult, de olyan megegyezésen dolgozunk, amelynek keretében a pályafutása hátralévő részében a McLarennél versenyez majd. Ez lehet, hogy az elkövetkezendő három vagy öt évet jelenti. Ki tudja?"*​ 
Buttont 2010-es érkezése után sokan féltették az istálló szárnyai alatt felnőtt Lewis Hamiltontól, ő azonban intelligens versenyzésének és jó alkalmazkodókészségének köszönhetően hamar megszilárdította a helyét a McLarennél. S bár a versenytempóját tekintve valóban sokszor elmaradt csapattársától, jelenleg is jobban áll nála a pontversenyben.​ 
*"Jenson nagyon érett és intelligens srác, ráadásul még mindig tökéletes kondiban van, és éhes a versenyzésre" -* magyarázta Whitmarsh, aki ennek köszönhetően a visszavonulása után is számít versenyzőjére. *"Lehetne a McLaren képviselője. Éppen a GT versenyzésben és Le Mans-ban gondolkodunk, nem látom okát, később miért ne kamatoztathatná a tapasztalatát ezekben a projektekben."*​ 
_A The Telegraph értesülései szerint egyébként a felek jelenleg a versenyzőt érintő PR és szponzorációs kötelezettségek nagyságáról egyezkednek. Ennek oka, hogy Button idejének egy részét a menedzserével nemrégiben közösen létrehozott Sport Partnership nevű vállalkozás köti le, amely a tervek szerint forma-1-es versenyzők menedzselésével foglalkozik majd._​ 

*Alonso: A győzelem távoli, de veszíteni utálok*
2011. 09. 11. 09.45 ​ 
<RIGHT>


 
*A McLaren és a Red Bull formáját látva nehéz lesz megismételnie tavalyi sikerét, de így is motivációt merít abból, hogy "utál veszíteni."*​ 
A Ferrari azt remélte, hogy hazai pályáján, Monzában lesz esélye a győzelemre, s bár a belgiumi hideg után az a hőség fogadta a csapatot, amiben a gumik jobb viselkedése okán reménykedtek, az első edzésnapon túl Fernando Alonso kénytelen volt elismerni, hogy aligha tudják majd megszorongatni a McLarent és a Red Bullt.​ 
*"Őszintén szólva azt hiszem, kicsit le vagyunk maradva a legjobbaktól, még ha a pénteken szokásos, különösen az üzemanyagszinttel kapcsolatos bizonytalanságok miatt ezt nehéz is megítélni" *- mondta a spanyol, aki a napi összesítésben 0,568 másodperccel maradt le a legjobb kört autózó Lewis Hamiltontól.​

*"Realistának kell maradnunk: az autónk többé-kevésbé változatlan Spához képest, eltekintve azoktól az alkatrészektől, amiket kifejezetten erre a pályára, kis leszorítóerőhöz fejlesztettünk ki. Persze szép lenne megismételni a tavalyi eredményt, de tisztában vagyunk vele, hogy nagyon nehéz lesz. Két hét alatt nem lehet csodát tenni, mégis minden erőnkkel azon leszünk, hogy örömet szerezzünk a szurkolóinknak."*​ 
A Ferrarinál már nyíltan bevallották, hogy nem látnak sok esélyt a vb-cím megszerzésére, de Alonso azt állítja, nem adja fel a küzdelmet. *"Hogy mi motivál a szezon utolsó részében? Nagy bennem a versenyszellem, és nem szeretek veszíteni"* *- mondta Alonso.* *"Kétségtelen, hogy idén túl sokszor veszítettem, de továbbra is vannak célok, amelyekért küzdhetünk, például a második helyezés az egyéni világbajnokságban: (Mark) Webber előnye még nem behozhatatlan."*​
Felipe Massa délután megelőzte csapattársát, bár csak 6 századmásodpercet vert rá, és Michael Schumacher Mercedese mögött, a 4. helyen fejezte be a napot. Mégis elégedett volt. "Különösen azért, mert teljes egészében sikerült befejeznünk a programunkat. Megértettük, hogy az aerodinamikai konfigurációval és a beállításokkal milyen irányt kell választanunk" - magyarázta. "Ezen a pályán a többihez képest nem tűnik vészesnek a gumikopás, úgyhogy nem hiszem, hogy sok kerékcsere lesz. A leszorítóerő terén ugyanakkor láttuk, hogy sokféle megoldás született: hogy kiderüljön, ki választott helyesen, meg kell várnunk az időmérőt, vagy még inkább a versenyt."​ 
*A Ferrari technikai igazgatója, Pat Fry elismerte, hogy "a ma látottak alapján a McLaren nagyon erősnek tűnik, a Red Bull szokás szerint ütőképes, ahogy végsebességének köszönhetően a Mercedes is. Nekünk még gyorsulnunk kell egy kicsit, bár a két edzés között is fejlődtünk. Mindent meg fogunk tenni a sikerért."*​ 

*Ötven éve történt a Forma-1 legtragikusabb balesete*
2011. 09. 11. 11.11​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Wolfgang von Trips az első német világbajnok lehetett volna, ha 1961. szeptember 10-én, Jim Clarkkal ütközve nem csúszik ki a döntött kanyar előtt. A balesetben tizennégy néző is életét vesztette.*​ 
Az autósport történetének legsötétebb momentumaként máig Pierre Levegh balesetét tartják számon, amelyet az 1955-ös Le Mans-i 24 órás versenyen szenvedett el, s amelyben rajta kívül nyolcvankét néző is meghalt. A Forma-1 legtöbb halálos áldozatát követelő tragédiája azonban kereken fél évszázaddal ezelőtt, 1961. szeptember 10-én történt Monzában, ahol ezen a hétvégén Sebastian Vettel, Lewis Hamilton és a többiek versengenek a győzelemért.​ 
A baleset főszereplője egy kölni születésű német gróf, a 33 éves Wolfgang von Trips volt. Pályafutásának elején arról vált híressé, hogy gyakran hibázott, és Monzában soha nem volt szerencséje: az 1956-os és az 1958-as Olasz Nagydíjat sem úszta meg sérülés nélkül. Ám 1961 májusában megnyerte a híres hosszútávú sportkocsiversenyt, a Targa Floriót, s mielőtt a Forma-1 mezőnye a szezon utolsó előtti állomásához, Monzába érkezett, ő vezetett az összetettben, 4 ponttal megelőzve ferraris csapattársát, az amerikai Phil Hillt. A harmadik helyezés is elég lett volna ahhoz, hogy a sport történetének első német világbajnoka legyen.​ 
Ám ahogy a futam második körében az egyik döntött kanyarhoz közeledett, elkezdett a pálya széle felé húzódni, és összeütközött a későbbi kétszeres vb-győztes Jim Clarkkal, aki hét évvel később maga is egy németországi autóversenyen lelte halálát. Von Trips Ferrarija a rézsűn katapultálva a nézők közé vágódott, majd a kerítésen gellert kapva vadul pörögni kezdett, és visszarepült a pályára. Mivel akkoriban nem használtak biztonsági övet, sem bukókeretet, és az autó fejtetőn állt meg, a németnek esélye sem volt a túlélésre. Rajta kívül még tizennégyen vesztették életüket a balesetben.​ 
"Von Trips és én egymás mellett haladtunk az egyenesben, és éppen a pálya déli részén lévő döntött kanyarhoz közeledtünk. Nagyjából száz méterre voltunk tőle" - mesélte később Clark. "Von Trips a pálya közepén haladt, én szorosan a nyomában voltam, de kívül. Von Trips egyszer csak oldalra kezdett húzni, és az én első kerekeim összeértek az ő hátsó kerekeivel. Ez volt a végzetes pillanat. Az autója kétszer megpördült, aztán a pálya melletti védőkorlátnak csapódott. Amikor onnan visszapattant, nekiütközött az enyémnek, és a nézők közé repült."​ 
Úgy tartották, a sors nem akarta, hogy von Trips világbajnok legyen, mert röviddel később egy, az USA-ba tartó repülőgép, amelyre érvényes jegye volt, lezuhant - erről azonban kiderült, hogy csak legenda. Az viszont nem az, hogy közvetve ő is szerepet játszott a csak nyolc évvel a halála után megszülető Michael Schumacher pályafutásának elindításában, ugyanis ő alapította Kerpenben azt a gokartpályát, amelyet később Schumacher apja bérelt, s ahol a fiatal versenyző megtette első köreit.​ 
Von Trips összesen huszonkilenc Forma-1-es nagydíjon indult, mindegyiken a Ferrarival. Ebből kettőt nyert meg, hatszor állt a dobogón, és egyszer rajtolt az élről - éppen a végzetes monzai futamon. A halála után Phil Hillé lett a cím, Németországnak pedig még 33 évig kellett várnia első világbajnoki győzelmére. Nem mintha hiányt szenvedett volna tehetségekből; Stefan Bellof azonban, akit sokan a jövő egyik nagy reménységének tartottak, s aki arról vált híressé, hogy az 1984-es Monacói Nagydíjat eláztató esőben még Ayrton Sennánál is gyorsabb volt, egy évvel később, egy spái sportkocsiversenyen halálos balesetet szenvedett, amikor Jacky Ickxet próbálta előzni az Eau Rouge-ban.​ 
*Monzában nem von Tripsé volt az első hasonló tragédia. Amikor 1928-ban, még a Forma-1-es világbajnokság kezdete előtt, Emilio Materassi kicsúszott Talbotjával, huszonhét szurkoló vesztette életét. *

*Von Trips halála után egyébként a versenyzők tiltakozni kezdtek a döntött kanyarok ellen, amelyeket ezért nem is használtak többé.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 11)

*Vettel megállíthatatlan, nyolcadszor győzött*

*Három évvel első sikere után ismét megnyerte az Olasz Nagydíjat. Az elsősége egy pillanatra sem forgott veszélyben, mögötte Button és Alonso végzett. A Schumacherrel csatázó Hamilton lemaradt a dobogóról.*


<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*1.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>*Sebastian Vettel*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>GER</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Red Bull-Renault*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>RB7</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=12 align=right></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=80 align=right>*1ó20:46.172*</TD><TD width=8></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=120 align=left></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=25 align=right>53</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*2.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>*Jenson Button*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>GBR</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*McLaren-Mercedes*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>MP4-26</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=12 align=right>+</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=80 align=right>*9.590*</TD><TD width=8></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=120 align=left></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=25 align=right>53</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*3.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>*Fernando Alonso*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>SPA</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Ferrari*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>150° Italia</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=12 align=right>+</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=80 align=right>*16.909*</TD><TD width=8></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=120 align=left></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=25 align=right>53</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*4.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Lewis Hamilton</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>GBR</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*McLaren-Mercedes*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>MP4-26</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=12 align=right>+</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=80 align=right>*17.417*</TD><TD width=8></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=120 align=left></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=25 align=right>53</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*5.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Michael Schumacher</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>GER</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Mercedes*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>W02</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=12 align=right>+</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=80 align=right>*32.677*</TD><TD width=8></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=120 align=left></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=25 align=right>53</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*6.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Felipe Massa</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>BRA</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Ferrari*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>150° Italia</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=12 align=right>+</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=80 align=right>*42.993*</TD><TD width=8></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=120 align=left></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=25 align=right>53</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*7.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Jaime Alguersuari</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>ESP</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Toro Rosso-Ferrari*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>STR6</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=12 align=right>+</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=80 align=right>*1 kör*</TD><TD width=8></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=120 align=left></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=25 align=right>52</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*8.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Paul di Resta</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>GBR</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Force India-Mercedes*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>VJM04</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=12 align=right>+</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=80 align=right>*1 kör*</TD><TD width=8></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=120 align=left></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=25 align=right>52</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*9.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Bruno Senna</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>BRA</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Renault*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>R31</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=12 align=right>+</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=80 align=right>*1 kör*</TD><TD width=8></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=120 align=left></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=25 align=right>52</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*10.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Sebastien Buemi</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>SWZ</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Toro Rosso-Ferrari*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>STR6</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=12 align=right>+</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=80 align=right>*1 kör*</TD><TD width=8></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=120 align=left></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=25 align=right>52</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*11.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Pastor Maldonado</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>VEN</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Williams-Cosworth*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>FW33</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=12 align=right>+</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=80 align=right>*1 kör*</TD><TD width=8></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=120 align=left></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=25 align=right>52</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*12.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Rubens Barrichello</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>BRA</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Williams-Cosworth*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>FW33</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=12 align=right>+</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=80 align=right>*1 kör*</TD><TD width=8></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=120 align=left></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=25 align=right>52</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*13.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Heikki Kovalainen</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>FIN</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Lotus-Renault*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>T128</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=12 align=right>+</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=80 align=right>*2 kör*</TD><TD width=8></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=120 align=left></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=25 align=right>51</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*14.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Jarno Trulli</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>ITA</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Lotus-Renault*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>T128</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=12 align=right>+</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=80 align=right>*2 kör*</TD><TD width=8></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=120 align=left></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=25 align=right>51</TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*15.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Timo Glock</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>GER</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Virgin-Cosworth*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>MVR-02</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=12 align=right>+</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=80 align=right>*2 kör*</TD><TD width=8></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=120 align=left></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=25 align=right>51</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</BEVEZETO>


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 23)

*A McLaren nem vált Renault motorokra*







*Jonathan Neale, a McLaren istálló ügyvezetője elégedett a Mercedes-Benz motorjaival, így a jövőben is a német óriáscég erőforrásait kívánják majd használni.*

Az új motorok bevezetése 2014-ben várható a Forma-1-ben, melyeknek 1,6 literes V6-os turbófeltöltésűeknek kell lenniük. A Red Bull Racing nemrég jelentette be, hogy a Renault motorjait fogja használni a jövőben is, míg a Williams szakított a Cosworthszal, jövőre ismét a francia gyártó motorjai fogják hajtani a grove-i gárda autóit. A Ferrari és a Mercedes, mint gyári csapatok természetesen saját erőforrásaikat fogják használni a következő években, a McLaren pedig marad a Mercedes motorjainál. Ezt Jonathan Neale ügyvezető erősítette meg a tegnapi nap folyamán. 
„Régóta tartó, nagyon jó kapcsolatot ápolunk a Mercedes-Benzzel” – mondta Neale egy sajtótájékoztatón. „Kiválóan ismerjük partnerünket, jó csapatot alkotunk velük. Szoros együttműködés volt köztünk mindig is, és a jövőben is a Mercedes motorjait fogjuk használni, hiszen ők vannak felkészülve legjobban a változtatásokra.” 
„Mindkét fél munkája az, hogy bebizonyítsuk, a Mercedes motorjai a legjobbak az egész mezőnyből. Nem fogom most elárulni, hogy milyen részleteket rejt a szerződés, de garancia van arra, hogy a jövőben is együtt dolgozzunk. Régóta dolgozunk együtt, és még nagyon sokáig szeretnénk is.” 
A McLaren tehát teljesen elkötelezett a Mercedes motorjai iránt, és még az sem okoz problémát a felek között, hogy a német cég 2010-től saját istállót is indított a Forma-1-ben.

*„Ez semmilyen problémát nem jelent a számunkra, hiszen a Mercedes GP** és a Mercedes-Benz hozzánk hasonlóan azt szeretné, hogy a Mercedes motorjai legyenek a legjobbak a 2014-es évtől is”* – zárta nyilatkozatát Neal. 

*A wokingiak 1995 óta használnak Mercedes motorokat, ez idő alatt négy egyéni világbajnoki címet szereztek a britek, valamint 68 futamgyőzelmet értek el.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 24)

*Marina Bay Street Circuit – Szingapúri Nagydíj *

* 
<TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD>Verseny:</TD><TD>2011. szeptember 25. 14:00-16:00</TD></TR><TR><TD>Időmérő edzés:</TD><TD>2011. szeptember 24. 16:00-17:00</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD>Szabadedzés 1.:</TD><TD>2011. szeptember 23. 12:00-13:30</TD></TR><TR><TD>Szabadedzés 2.:</TD><TD>2011. szeptember 23. 15:30-17:00</TD></TR><TR><TD>Szabadedzés 3.:</TD><TD>2011. szeptember 24. 13:00-14:00 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Pálya neve: Marina Bay Street Circuit
Város: Szingapúr,
Építés ideje: 2008
Hosszúság: 5,073 km
Körök száma: 61
Kanyarok száma: 23
Pályacsúcs: 1:45.599 (Kimi Räikkönen, Ferrari, 2008) 




*​*
*

*FORMULA–1 *
*Szingapúrban fél órával később kezdődött és többször is félbeszakadt az első tréning*

*Hamilton zárta az élen a csonka szabadedzést*

*A Formula–1-es Szingapúri Nagydíj első edzését az eredeti tervek szerint helyi idő szerint 18 órakor kellett volna megkezdeni, de a 3-as és a 14-es kanyar kerékvető köveit fel kellett szedni, így fél órát csúszott a rajt. Az edzést még kétszer félbeszakították piros zászlóval, előbb Mark Webber és Heikki Kovalainen autója, majd újabb hibás kerékvető kő miatt. A csonka tréningen Lewis Hamilton volt a leggyorsabb Sebastian Vettel, Mark Webber, Fernando Alonso és Jenson Button előtt.*
​<!-- .cikkhead -->
<TABLE class=cikkkeptable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>






​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas>
Az edzés világosban kezdődött, s egyre sötétebb lett a folytatásra​



​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
A szingapúri csillogás nem rejtette el a versenypálya problémáit pénteken: az első szabadedzés félórás csúszással kezdődött, és 90 helyett 60 perces lett, mert két kanyarban is fel kellett szedni a kerékvető követ. Aztán az edzés közben még egyszer félbeszakították a száguldást, mert másik kanyarban is feljött a kerékvető kő.

Egyszer a Timo Glockkal koccanó Mark Webber elrepülő légterelődarabjai és Heikki Kovalainen kigyulladó fékje miatt a pálya mellett leálló autója miatt is állt az edzés, amelyen igen nagy különbségek alakultak ki az élen.
A leggyorsabb Lewis Hamiltontól Sebastian Vettel 4 tizedmásodpercet kapott, a harmadik Mark Webber másfél, a negyedik Fernando Alonso két másodpercre volt Hamiltontól, míg a 6. helyezett Felipe Massa hátránya már csaknem három és fél másodperc volt.
Az edzésen egyetlen tesztpilóta kapott lehetőséget, a Hispaniánál a hazai versenyén ismét lehetőséget kapó Narain Karthikeyan helyettesítette Vitantonio Liuzzit – az indiai tíz és fél másodpercet kapott Hamiltontól.


*AZ EDZÉS KRÓNIKÁJA *

Pár perccel az edzés helyi idő szerint 18 órai rajtja előtt Charlie Whiting FIA-versenyigazgató jelezte a csapatoknak, hogy fél órával tovább kell várakozniuk a szabadedzés rajtja előtt, mert a 3-as és a 14-es kanyarban fel kell szedni a kerékvető köveket.
Whiting jelezte a csapatoknak, hogy a kerékvetők helyén maradt fehér vonalat átléphetik a versenyzők, akiknek azonban vigyázniuk kell, mert a fal közvetlenül a pálya mellett húzódik, és aki túl gyorsan megy, pórul járhat.
Öt perccel az edzés tényleges kezdése előtt a versenyzők elfoglalták a helyüket az autóikban, Fernando Alonso ugyanazt az aranyozott sisakot viseli, mint Monacóban – a verseny után elárverezteti, a bevételt pedig jótékony célra fordítja.
Mivel tartani kell a legalább kétórás szünetet a két edzés között, és a többi helyszínnel ellentétben itt nem két és fél, hanem csak két óra van a két pénteki tréning között, az első edzés mindössze 60 perces. 
A mezőnyből elsőként Alguersuari hagyta el a boxutcát, a spanyolt Vettelen és Buttonon kívül mindenki követte a 34 fokos pályára. A levegő 31 fokos.
Az 5. percben Vettel és Button is a pályára hajtott autója próbakörére. Amikor visszaértek, Alguersuari ismét elindult, a Pirelli lágy gumijait használta. A másik keverék erre a hétvégére a szuperlágy lesz.
A Virgin-istállónál Glock próbaköre során gondok voltak a fékekkel, a 2009-es Szingapúri GP-n a 2. helyen célba érő németnek a csapat jelezte: ki kell cserélni azokat az autóján. 
A 13. percben megnőtt a forgalom a pályán, a 2008-as második Rosberg pedig elkezdte első mért körét. A célban 1:57.351 percnél állt meg az óra. Csapattársa, Schumacher elsőre 1:55.827-es kört ment.
Többen is megkezdték a gyors köreiket, de Schumi idejét a 19. percig senki sem tudta megjavítani. A legközelebb Kovalainen került hozzá a Lotusszal. Aztán jött Massa, és a Ferrarit 1:53.770-nel az élre repítette. Webber 1:52.869-cel állt az első helyre, Massa 1:52.043-mal válaszolt.
Az Alonso, Hamilton, Button, Vettel négyesből elsőként a német ment ki a pályára, őt Hamilton követte. A vb-éllovas első körével a 3. helyre jött be Massa és Webber mögé. Az ausztrál néhány lassabb kör után ismét belehúzott, de remek első két szektora után a harmadikban visszaesett, és nem tudott javítani addigi legjobbján. 
A visszajátszásból kiderült, hogy a fékcseréje után a pályára visszatérő Glockot utolérve összeért a két autó, és Webber első légterelőjéről letört egy darab.
Hamilton végül mért kör nélkül tért vissza a boxba. 
Az edzést a feléhez közeledve félbeszakították, Webber légterelődarabjai, valamint Kovalainen pálya mellett leparkolt Lotusa miatt. A zöld autó jobb első kerekén kigyulladt az 1000 fokon izzó fék, Kovalainen autója tavaly a versenyen kapott lángra.
Az óra tovább ketyegett, de a versenyzők nem mehettek ki a pályára.
A néhány perces szünet után Alonso is kirobogott a pályára, a tavalyi győztes első komolyabb menetének vágott neki. A spanyolt többek között Button is követte.
Alonso 1:59.404 perces körével csak Ricciardót előzte meg, Button viszont feljött a 10. helyre első körével. A spanyol visszament a boxba, Button viszont 1:50.952-es körével az élre állt. Hamilton, az egyetlen pilóta, akinek még nem volt mért köre, kijött a pályára.
Vettel 1:50.082 perces körével az élre állt. Hamilton első körével a Vettel, Button, Webber négyes mögé érkezett a 4. helyre, miközben a vb-éllovas német 1:49.656-ra javított.


<TABLE class=cikkkeptable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>






​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas>Lewis Hamilton pazarul kezdett Szingapúrban 


​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Negyedórával az edzés vége előtt, ugyanennyivel naplemente után már koromsötét volt az ég. Hamilton 1:49.515-tel átvette a vezetést, de Vettel is gyors körön volt, s 1:49.005-tel visszaállt a lista tetejére.
Az utolsó előtti helyen álló Alonso 12 perccel a tréning vége előtt jött ki ismét a boxból. Új eredménye már jobb volt, mint a korábbi, de közel két másodperccel elmaradt Hamilton új csodakörétől, az 1:48.499-től.
Az edzést hét perccel a vége előtt ismét félbe kellett szakítani. Ezúttal a 7-es kanyarban lévő kerékvető kő hibásodott meg. A lassított felvételen látszott, hogy amint Massa áthaladt rajta, elvált az aszfalttól. A pályabírók felszedték a levált darabot, és az utolsó három percre újrakezdődhetett a tréning.
Tizenhét pilóta kapott az alkalmon, s ezt a rövid időt is kihasználta, hogy még egy-két kört fusson. Javítani azonban csak kevesen tudtak, köztük Schumacher, aki feljött a 8. helyre. Az élen maradt a Hamilton, Vettel, Webber, Alonso, Button, Massa sorrend. 

*SZINGAPÚRI NAGYDÍJ, 1. SZABADEDZÉS *

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl33>*1.*</TD><TD class=xl38>*Lewis Hamilton*</TD><TD class=xl24>*brit*</TD><TD class=xl24>*McLaren-Mercedes*</TD><TD class=xl27>*1:48.599*</TD><TD class=xl24>*átlag: 168.167 km/ó*</TD><TD class=xl28>*10 kör*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl34>2.</TD><TD class=xl36>Sebastian Vettel</TD><TD class=xl25>német</TD><TD class=xl25>Red Bull-Renault</TD><TD class=xl29>1:49.005</TD><TD class=xl25>0.406 mp h.</TD><TD class=xl30>15</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl35>3.</TD><TD class=xl37>Mark Webber</TD><TD class=xl26>ausztrál</TD><TD class=xl26>Red Bull-Renault</TD><TD class=xl31>1:50.066</TD><TD class=xl26>1.467</TD><TD class=xl32>16</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl34>4.</TD><TD class=xl36>Fernando Alonso</TD><TD class=xl25>spanyol</TD><TD class=xl25>Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl29>1:50.596</TD><TD class=xl25>1.997</TD><TD class=xl30>11</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl35>5.</TD><TD class=xl37>Jenson Button</TD><TD class=xl26>brit</TD><TD class=xl26>McLaren-Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl31>1:50.952</TD><TD class=xl26>2.353</TD><TD class=xl32>12</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl34>6.</TD><TD class=xl36>Felipe Massa</TD><TD class=xl25>brazil</TD><TD class=xl25>Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl29>1:52.043</TD><TD class=xl25>3.444</TD><TD class=xl30>14</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl35>7.</TD><TD class=xl37>Adrian Sutil</TD><TD class=xl26>német</TD><TD class=xl26>Force India-Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl31>1:52.251</TD><TD class=xl26>3.652</TD><TD class=xl32>13</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl34>8.</TD><TD class=xl36>Michael Schumacher</TD><TD class=xl25>német</TD><TD class=xl25>Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl29>1:52.416</TD><TD class=xl25>3.817</TD><TD class=xl30>12</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl35>9.</TD><TD class=xl37>Paul di Resta</TD><TD class=xl26>brit</TD><TD class=xl26>Force India-Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl31>1:52.435</TD><TD class=xl26>3.836</TD><TD class=xl32>13</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl34>10.</TD><TD class=xl36>Nico Rosberg</TD><TD class=xl25>német</TD><TD class=xl25>Mercedes</TD><TD class=xl29>1:52.815</TD><TD class=xl25>4.216</TD><TD class=xl30>13</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl35>11.</TD><TD class=xl37>Rubens Barrichello</TD><TD class=xl26>brazil</TD><TD class=xl26>Williams-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl31>1:52.991</TD><TD class=xl26>4.392</TD><TD class=xl32>17</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl34>12.</TD><TD class=xl36>Jaime Alguersuari</TD><TD class=xl25>spanyol</TD><TD class=xl25>Toro Rosso-Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl29>1:53.050</TD><TD class=xl25>4.451</TD><TD class=xl30>17</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl35>13.</TD><TD class=xl37>Pastor Maldonado</TD><TD class=xl26>venezuelai</TD><TD class=xl26>Williams-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl31>1:53.399</TD><TD class=xl26>4.800</TD><TD class=xl32>18</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl34>14.</TD><TD class=xl36>Sergio Pérez</TD><TD class=xl25>mexikói</TD><TD class=xl25>Sauber-Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl29>1:53.703</TD><TD class=xl25>5.104</TD><TD class=xl30>19</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl35>15.</TD><TD class=xl37>Kobajasi Kamui</TD><TD class=xl26>japán</TD><TD class=xl26>Sauber-Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl31>1:53.749</TD><TD class=xl26>5.150</TD><TD class=xl32>12</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl34>16.</TD><TD class=xl36>Bruno Senna</TD><TD class=xl25>brazil</TD><TD class=xl25>Renault</TD><TD class=xl29>1:53.765</TD><TD class=xl25>5.166</TD><TD class=xl30>17</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl35>17.</TD><TD class=xl37>Sebastien Buemi</TD><TD class=xl26>svájci</TD><TD class=xl26>Toro Rosso-Ferrari</TD><TD class=xl31>1:53.785</TD><TD class=xl26>5.186</TD><TD class=xl32>16</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl34>18.</TD><TD class=xl36>Vitalij Petrov</TD><TD class=xl25>orosz</TD><TD class=xl25>Renault</TD><TD class=xl29>1:54.736</TD><TD class=xl25>6.137</TD><TD class=xl30>8</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl35>19.</TD><TD class=xl37>Jarno Trulli</TD><TD class=xl26>olasz</TD><TD class=xl26>Lotus-Renault</TD><TD class=xl31>1:54.821</TD><TD class=xl26>6.222</TD><TD class=xl32>9</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl34>20.</TD><TD class=xl36>Heikki Kovalainen</TD><TD class=xl25>finn</TD><TD class=xl25>Lotus-Renault</TD><TD class=xl29>1:56.198</TD><TD class=xl25>7.599</TD><TD class=xl30>8</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl35>21.</TD><TD class=xl37>Jerome D'Ambrosio</TD><TD class=xl26>belga</TD><TD class=xl26>Virgin-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl31>1:57.798</TD><TD class=xl26>9.199</TD><TD class=xl32>13</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl34>22.</TD><TD class=xl36>Timo Glock</TD><TD class=xl25>német</TD><TD class=xl25>Virgin-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl29>1:58.792</TD><TD class=xl25>10.193</TD><TD class=xl30>6</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl35>23.</TD><TD class=xl26>Daniel Ricciardo</TD><TD class=xl26>ausztrál</TD><TD class=xl26>Hispania-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl31>1:59.169</TD><TD class=xl26>10.570</TD><TD class=xl32>17</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl34>24.</TD><TD class=xl36>Narain Karthikeyan</TD><TD class=xl25>indiai</TD><TD class=xl25>Hispania-Cosworth</TD><TD class=xl29>1:59.214</TD><TD class=xl25>10.615</TD><TD class=xl30>18</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


*AZ EDDIGI SZINGAPÚRI GP-K LEGJOBBJAI *

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD></TD><TD>
​</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=right>*2008*</TD><TD>Fernando Alonso</TD><TD>Felipe Massa</TD><TD>Kimi Räikkönen</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=right>*2009*</TD><TD>Lewis Hamilton</TD><TD>Lewis Hamilton</TD><TD>Fernando Alonso</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=right>*2010*</TD><TD>Fernando Alonso</TD><TD>Fernando Alonso</TD><TD>Fernando Alonso 
​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE class=cikkkeptable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas>A szingapúri Marina-öbölben az 5-ös és a 7-es kanyar között lesz a DRS-zóna a versenyen





</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## juciklon (2011 Szeptember 24)

Webbernek szurkolok,ezért nehezen emésztem Vettel sikerét. Kétségtelenül nagyon jó, főleg fejben!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 25)

*Marina Bay Street Circuit – Szingapúri Nagydíj *​ 


_*<TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD>Verseny:</TD><TD>2011. szeptember 25. 14:00-16:00*_


​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></B></I>​ 


*Forma-1-es Szingapúri Nagydíj, időmérő, élmezőny*​ 
*1. Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull)*
*2. Mark Webber (Red Bull)*
_*3. Jenson Button (McLaren)*_
_*4. Lewis Hamilton (McLaren)*_
_*5. Fernando Alonso (Ferrari)*_
_*6. Felipe Massa (Ferrari)*_
_*7. Nico Rosberg (Mercedes)*_
_*8. Michael Schumacher (Mercedes)*_
_*9. Adrian Sutil (Force India)*_
_*10. Paul di Resta (Force India)*_​ 

*Sebastian Vettel idei 11. pole pozícióját szerezte meg a Forma-1-es Szingapúri Nagydíjon,*​ 

*Vettel volt a leggyorsabb a piros szuperlágy abronccsal*
2011. 09. 25. 04.12​ 
<RIGHT>
*



*​ 

*Az évad legváltozatosabb szabadedzésén, mely szürkületben kezdődött és sötétségben ért véget, a Red Bull Racing pilótája, Sebastian Vettel futotta a leggyorsabb köridőt 1 perc 46.374 másodperccel a második szabadedzésen. Vettel saját tavalyi 1 perc 46.660 másodperces köridős rekordját is megdöntötte.*​

A német versenyző – akinek jó esélye van rá ezen a hétvgén, hogy ő legyen a világ legfiatalabb kétszeres világbajnoka – Pirelli P Zero piros szuper-lágy abroncson futotta leggyorsabb körét, melyet kifejezetten az olyan szűk és kanyargós városi pályákra terveztek, mint a szingapúri. A 30 fokos vagy talán még annál is nagyobb hőség ellenére a P Zero piros szuper-lágy és a P Zero sárga lágy abroncs remekül szerepelt a forró és párás időben. A pilóták hosszabb távon is felmérték az abroncsok teljesítményét fontos adatokat gyűjtve a versenyre.​ 
A 18:00-19:30-ra tervezett első edzésre mindössze egy óra jutott, mivel a pálya javítása miatt fél órával később kezdődött. Ezen a McLarenes Lewis Hamilton volt a leggyorsabb 1 perc 48.599 másodperces idejével, melyet a szabadedzés végén futott a többi versenyzőhöz hasonlóan P Zero sárga abroncson.​ 
A 21:30-23:00 között tartott második edzésen a csapatok finomra hangolhatták az autók beállítását a szingapúri viszonyokra, melyek kemény próba elé állítják az autókat, az abroncsokat és a pilótákat is. A 23 kanyar különösen a hátsó abroncsokat veszi igénybe, mivel azoknak kell tapadást találniuk az egyenetlen útfelszínen. A pálya szűkössége is sok pilótán kifogott ma. Jenson Buttonnak még a második szabadedzés felénél is az volt a problémája, hogy még nem volt alkalma használni a P Zero piros szuper-lágy abroncsot.​ 
Valamennyi versenyző a szokásos három garnitúra (két P Zero sárga és egy P Zero piros) abroncsot kapott a pénteki szabadedzésen. Átlagosan 10-12 kört futottak a lágy abroncson az első edzésen, majd 16 kört a lágyon és a szuper-lágyon a második edzésen, abroncscsere közben gyakorolva a kiállást.​ 
Paul Hembery, a Pirelli motorsport igazgatójának nyilatkozata: „Ez volt az évad egyik legfontosabb szabadedzése a csapatok számára, és abból, hogy milyen sok mindenkinek volt gondja, jól látszott, milyen nehéz volt. A szingapúri nagyon kemény pálya, ezért létfontosságú a csapatok számára megtalálni a megfelelő beállítást, különösen tele tanknál, mivel ezen a pályán sokat fogyasztanak az autók. Egy nehéz autó természetesen jobban igénybe veszi az abroncsokat, de ennek ellenére nagyon elégedettek vagyunk mindkét gumikeverék teljesítményével és tartósságával. Körönként nagyjából egy másodperc különbség van a két abroncs között, de így, hogy minden csapat másfajta üzemanyag-terheléssel próbálkozott, nem könnyű pontos képet alkotni az adatok kielemzése nélkül.”​ 
*Napi adat*​ 
*Szingapúrban a legnagyobb a kiállás okozta időveszteség a boxutca hossza és kiképzése miatt. Több mint harminc másodpercbe telik egy átlagos abroncscsere, ami nagy hatással lesz a kiállással kapcsolatos stratégiára.*​ 


*F1: doppingtesztre hívták a hirtelen eltűnő pilótát*​ 
*Több internetes oldal értesülései szerint a Williams versenyzője, Rubens Barrichello rosszul lett a Szingapúri Nagydíj időmérő edzésének második kvalifikációs szakasza után. Mint kiderült, az FIA rendelte be a brazil pilótát doppingtesztre.*​ 
*Rubens Barrichello a 12. helyet szerezte *meg a Szingapúri Nagydíj időmérőjének második etapjában. Majd több szaklap állítása szerint rosszul lett, amit senki nem volt hajlandó megerősíteni.
Mint kiderült, Barrichellót az FIA rendelte be azonnal egy dopping tesztre és az ott tartózkodó újságrók azt hitték, a brazil pilóta rosszul lett.​


*Barrichello: Nem érdekelnek a pletykák*
2011. 09. 25. 02.10​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Rubens Barrichello elmondta, nem aggasztja az, hogy a pletykák szerint elveszítheti Formula-1-es ülését, egyre több hír szól arról, hogy a brazil pilótát Kimi Räikkönen helyettesíti jövőre a Williamsnél.*​ 
Köztudott, hogy Räikkönen a Williams gyárában járt az Olasz Nagydíj előtt és a csapattal beszélt, ebből többen arra következtetnek a korábbi világbajnok 2012-ben visszatér a sportba.​ 
Ugyan a hírek szerint a Williams szponzorokkal rendelkező pilótát keresnek Pastor Maldonado mellé 2012-re, ám Räikkönen szerződtetésével pénzügyileg vonzóvá válhat a csapat.​ 
A Williams eddig nem kívánt nyilatkozni a Räikkönennel kapcsolatos helyzetről, csak annyit közöltek, a finn pilóta privát látogatást tett a gyárban, nem részletezett okok miatt.​ 
Barrichello szeretne 2012-ben a csapatnál maradni és elmondta, nem érdekli az a tény, hogy Räikkönent összehozták a Williamsszel.​ 
"Ez az időszak a pletykáké és nincs semmi alapja. Twitter oldalamon mindenki erről kérdez. Bármit mondanak rólam, nem igaz, így nem bízom semmilyen információban, amit más pilótákról írnak. Akárhányszor családommal találkozom, őrültségeket kérdeznek tőlem, amit a sajtóban olvasnak. De szeretnék versenyezni a jövő évben. Ez a célom. Sokkal jobban felkészültnek érzem magam, mint máskor. A Williams sajnos nem tudott még jó autót adni nekem és az előrelépés azt jelent, együtt jobb autót készíthetünk a jövő évre. Sok változás lesz és kevesebb pilóta oldalról, a lehetőséget ki kell használni. Erre jó példa a Ferrari - jobban tudnak dolgozni, ha jó pilótákkal folytatják. Fantasztikus 19 évem volt a Formula-1-ben és szeretném a huszadikat is teljesíteni. Ha minden jól alakul, akkor jubilálok."​ 
*Maldonado helye a Williamsnél jövőre majdnem biztos, köszönhetően a venezuelai PDVSA olajvállalatnak. A hírek szerint a jövő évi szerződésben a PDVSA logója - méretétől függően - 21-29.4 millió font összegért jelenik meg az autón. *​ 

*Hamilton megzsarolta a McLarent*​ 



 

*Lewis Hamilton azt mondja, hogy ő nem fog Rubens Barrichello sorsára jutni, és nem nézi tétlen azt, hogy a csapata képtelen olyan autót adni a számára, amellyel a világbajnoki címért tudna harcolni, mert ha ez továbbra is így lesz, ő el fogja hagyni a McLarent.*​ 


*A McLaren is a tőzsdére készül*​ 



 

*A hírek szerint a Williams csapatot követően a McLaren is a tőzsdére léphet, bár egyenlőre csak a McLaren Group autógyártó üzletága tervezi azt, hogy öt éven belül a részvénypiacon szerez friss tőkét a tovább fejlődése érdekében.*​ 
A tőzsdére lépés oka, hogy a McLaren Group elnök, tulajdonosa Ron Dennis, aki csak néhány éve mondott le a Formula-1-es istállója csapatvezetői pozíciójáról ugyanis azt tervezi, hogy néhány éven belül a Ferrari első számú konkurenseként évi 4000 utcai sportkocsit fognak gyártani. *„Öt éven belül elérjük azt a pontot, ahol logikus lépésnek tűnik a tőzsdére lépés”* – nyilatkozta Dennis. A német Reuters értesülései szerint a *McLaren Group jelenlegi értéke mintegy 750 millió dollár.*​ 


*Petrov: Biztos a helyem*
2011. 09. 25. 06.30 ​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Vitalij Petrov elmondta, a pletykák ellenére 2012-ben a Renault versenyzője lesz.*​ 
Szerződéssel a zsebében két héttel ezelőtt Monzában pletykák kezdtek terjengni, de az olasz pilóta elmondta: *"Szerződésem biztonságos a jövő évre."*​ 
Néhány nappal ezelőtt a csapatfőnök, Eric Boullier közölte, 2012-re szeretné megtartani Bruno Sennát és a GP2 bajnoka, Romain Grosjean mellett versenyeztetné.​ 
Petrov aláírt szerződéséről Boullier elmondta:* "Szerződéssel rendelkezel, de minden fél részéről vannak szerződésbontási lehetőségek."*​ 
Szingapúrban Petrov újra megismételte, úgy érzi, jövő évre biztos állása van. 
*"Azt hiszem, minden rendben, csak az újságok írnak hülyeségeket. Ahogy mondtam az év elején, két évre szóló szerződést kötöttünk és nem látom okát, miért kellene aggódnom."*​ 
Petrov elmondta, nem szokatlan, hogy csapatfőnöke, Boullier a szerződés felbontásáról nyilatkozik.​ 
*"Azt hiszem, a földön mindenhol, egy szerződést azért nem bontanak fel, mert egy rossz évet teljesítek, vagy kevesebb pontot szerzek. A szerződésbontást más eredményezheti, például a pénz, vagy ehhez hasonló dolgok. Erről beszélt. De ha másképpen kérdezik, talán másképpen válaszol." *​ 

*A Williams csak csalinak használja Raikkönent?*​ 



 

*A szingapúri paddockban általános vélemény, hogy a 2007-es finn világbajnok, Kimi Raikkönen valóbban érdeklődik a Williams versenyzői ülése iránt.*​ 
Raikkönen a hírek szerint a monzai Olasz Nagydíj előtt szerdán járt a Williams grove-i főhadiszállásán, hol a csapat elnöke Adam Parr vezette körbe, a német Auto motor und Sport szerint azonban a Williams csapat szeme előtt elsősorban a Raikkönen név szponzori milliókra váltása lebeg. 
*„Raikkönent csak arra használják, hogy felkeltsék az érdeklődést (a csapat iránt), így ezáltal újabb egy, két milliót vegyenek ki a szponzoraik zsebéből” – állítja a lap, akik szerint azonban „ha (Raikkönen) valóban visszaakar térni a versenypályára, akkor ő nem fog fizetni a versenyzésért.”*​ 
*Az Auto Motor und Sport szerint, így a Pastor Maldonado melletti versenyzői ülés elfoglalására a legnagyobb esélye Adrian Sutilnak, Jules Bianchinak, Giedo van der Gardének, Vitalij Petrovnak és Romain Grosjeannek lehet.*​


----------



## eronis (2011 Szeptember 26)

Ahogy nézem idén sem fog Alonso nyerni  Tavaly pedig mindenképp megérdemelte volna, sajnáltam szegényt.

Azért komoly volt Schumacher "esése". Rég láttam hasonlót, utoljára Monacban mentek egymásnak, mert Satonak elfüstölt a motor, és fűst függönyt húzott maga után, nem tudom emlékeztek -e erre, pár éve volt.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 27)

*Rosberg szeretné, ha Schumacher 2013-ban is maradna*
2011. 09. 27. 07.26

 <RIGHT> 






*A Mercedes GP fiatal német pilótája, Nico Rosberg szeretné, ha a tapasztalt hétszeres világbajnok csapattársa, Michael Schumacher a 2012-re szóló szerződése lejárta után is a csapattal maradna.*

A 2010-es visszatérése óta küzdelmes szezont teljesítő Schumacher az őt ért kritikák ellenére is ki akarja tölteni a 2012 végéig szóló szerződését, de azt már többször kijelentette, hogy annak az eldöntése, hogy meghosszabbítja e a szerződést még sok minden befolyásolhatja, így jelenleg nem aktuális a kérdés a számára. Rosberg szerint azonban Schumachernek maradnia kellene még. 
„Határozottan” – nyilatkozta Rosberg a német SID hírügynökségnek.

* „Természetesen ez tőle függ, hogy eldöntse azt, hogy élvezi e még, de a csapat számára jó dolog lenne.”*

*A 42 éves Schumacher a Szingapúri Nagydíjon arra a kérdésre, hogy maradni fog e 2013-ban a Formula-1-ben tömören csak annyit válaszolt, hogy „jövőre majd eldöntöm.”*
​*Jackie Stewart: Hamiltonnak fejben kell rendet tennie*


*<RIGHT> *
*



*


*Lewis Hamiltonnak elsősorban a fejében kell rendet tennie, hogy változzanak a dolgai, mert egy igaz bajnok nem okozhat ennyi balesetet, így véli az egykori világbajnok, Jackie Stewart. *

Stewart nem érti, miért keveredett Hamilton kétszer is feleslegesen összetűzésbe a hétvégén Felipe Massával. „Fura ez a helyzet, mert nyilvánvalóan tudja, hogy hogyan kell vezetni, egy igazi természet adta tehetség. Ám egy igazi nagy tehetség nem generál ilyen incidenseket, az igazi nagyságok között sosem volt ez divat”- nyilatkozta Jackie Stewart.

* „Minden szükséges készséggel rendelkezik, de mentálisan kitűnik a többiek közül. El sem hiszem, hogy képes lett volna balesetet okozni az időmérőn. Michael Schumacherrel voltak hasonló problémák, de az igai nagy vezetők, Fangio, Jim Clark, Niki Lauda és jómagam, nem okoztunk ilyen sok balesetet.”
 
Hamilton igen éles kritikákat kapott a hétvégi viselkedéséért, Massa sem minden él nélkül ’gratulált’ neki a szerepléséhez a futam után, kamerák kereszttüzében, és fia viselkedését már édesapja, Anthony sem hagyhatta szó nélkül, bár ő az új menedzsmentet okolja a sorozatos incidensekért. 
*​*
*​*​*

*Robertson: Raikkönen nem fog visszatérni az F1-be*








*A 2007-es világbajnok, Kimi Raikkönen menedzsere, Steve Robertson szerint ugyan Raikkönen valóban látogatást tett a Williams grove-i gyárában, ennek ellenére egyetlen F1-es csapattal sem folytatnak tárgyalásokat.*

„A nap végén már mindenki tudta, hogy Kimi meglátogatta a Williams gyárát” – nyilatkozta a Raikkönen mellett az Angol Formula-3-as bajnokság idei győztesének, Felipe Nasr-nak az ügyeit is intéző Steve Robertson a GPUpdate.net-nek. „De ezen kívül semmit sem mondhatok. Nincs több közölni valóm.”

Robertson azt is tagadta, hogy az utóbbi hetekben bárkivel is tárgyaltak volna a Formula-1-ből, és a véleménye szerint a jelen száguldó cirkuszába Raikkönen már nem is igen akarna visszatérni.

*A finn bajnok menedzsere azt azonban elárulta, hogy Raikkönen 2012-es terveiről a megfelelő időben mindenkit tájékoztatni fognak
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 30)

*Az orvosa szerint Kubica vissza fog térni az F1-be*








*A februárban súlyos rali balesetet szenvedő lengyel Robert Kubica kezelőorvosa, Dr. Riccardo Ceccarelli azt mondja, hogy Kubica már 2012-ben vissza fog tudni térni a Formula-1-be.*

Az utóbbi hetekben egyre kiélezettebbé vált a helyzet Kubica menedzsere, Daniele Morelli, és a Lotus Renault GP csapatfőnöke, Eric Boullier között, a csapat pedig október közepéig adott határidőt Kubicának arra, hogy bizonyítsa alkalmasságát az F1-re. 
„Ha folyton csak halasztják, akkor azzal azt kockáztatják, hogy a csapat elveszíti az érdeklődését (Kubica iránt)” – nyilatkozta Boullier Szingapúrban a brazil Globo Esporte újságnak. „Ezért szükségünk van egy határidőre.” 
Morelli szerint ez a határidő azonban nem csak, hogy szoros, de egy ilyen sérülésnél nem lehet pontosan megmondani, hogy mikorra is lesz Kubica 100%-os állapotban, ráadásul a 2012-es szezonnyitó Ausztrál Nagydíjig még fél év van hátra. „Mi nem tudunk pontos dátumot mondani (Kubica visszatérésére), mert ilyen esetben ez természetes, de mi optimisták vagyunk, nagyon is optimisták, és nem gondolom, hogy a határidő néhány héttel való elhalasztása hatással lenne a terveinkre” – nyilatkozta Morelli az olasz Omnicorse újságnak. 
„Egy biztos ő vissza fog térni, az egyetlen probléma az izomzat” – nyilatkozta Kubica kezelő orvosa Dr. Ceccarelli. „Biztosra mondhatom, hogy Robert 2012-ben az F1-ben fog vezetni. De azt nem tudom megmondani, hogy mikorra lesz erre készen, de valamikor november és január között (már készen fog állni az F1-re).” 
Dr. Ceccarelli szerint Kubica jobb kezével kapcsolatos korábbi problémák mára teljesen elmúltak. „Igen, és ez csodálatos, még akkor is, ha a gyógyulás csak fokozatos. De nem szabad elfelejtenünk, hogy Robert milyen sérüléseket is szenvedett, nem csak megsérült a háromból két ideg, de az ínszalagok és az izmok is sérültek, ennek ellenére az újak mozgatásának érzése visszaállt.” Ez azonban nem azt jelenti, hogy Kubica már most készen áll arra, hogy egy Formula-1-es autót vezethessen. „Ez igaz, Robert egy külső csavaros rögzítőt visel a kezén és mi nem akarjuk elsietni ennek az eltávolítását, mert minél tovább van rajta, annál jobb eredményt várhatunk. Így várunk, amíg teljesen meggyógyul a kéz, és a könyök, mert itt nincs helye a sietségnek.” Ez azonban azt jelenti, hogy a rögzítő eltávolítása után még hosszas rehabilitációra lesz szükség. „Az izmok hónapok óta inaktívak, így újra vissza kell állítani a tónusukat és az erejüket. Így a nagy kérdés, hogy ha (Kubica) képes lesz is Formula-1-es autót vezetni, akkor az mikor következik majd be.” 
*Mindez azonban azt jelenti, hogy Robert Kubica bár nagy valószínűséggel képes lehet a Formula-1-es visszatérésre, azt azonban biztosan kijelenthetjük, hogy a Lotus Renault GP által kitűzött október közepi határidőnek nem fog tudni eleget tenni.
*​*
*



*A FOTA elégedetlen, Ecclestone hajthatatlan*








*Vita alakult ki Bernie Ecclestone és a Forma-1-es Csapatok Érdekvédelmi Szövetsége (FOTA) között.*


A FOTA elnöke, Martin Whitmarsh szerint, Ecclestone azzal, hogy 20 versenyt tervezett a 2012-es versenynaptárba, megszegte a Concorde egyezményt, és ezzel a szövetség alelnöke, Eric Boullier is egyetért. A csapatoknak két fő problémájuk van ezzel a versenyszámmal, az egyik, hogy az egyezmény 17 versenytől szól, és amennyiben több kerül a naptárba, újra kell tárgyalni a reklámokból befolyó bevétel elosztását. A másik pedig, hogy a Forma-1 szó szerint világméretűvé fejlesztése igen nagy logisztikai feladatok elé állítja a csapatokat, a költségnövekedésről nem is beszélve.

*Ecclestone élesen reagált a szövetség észrevételeire:*_* „Én csinálom a naptárat, nem ők. Ha valakinek nem tetszik, menjen a rendőrségre. Az talán jobb lenne, ha nem lenne futam, ahova el kell utazni?”
*_​_*
*_

*Alonso: Jóvá tudjuk tenni a hibáinkat*








*A Ferrari kétszeres spanyol világbajnoka, Fernando Alonso bár elismeri, hogy nagyon csalódott azért, amiért a Szingapúri Nagydíjon képtelen volt a Red Bullokkal és Jenson Buttonnal harcolni, de ennek ellenére ő biztos abban, hogy a Ferrari képes lesz ezt elfeledtetni a szezonból még hátralévő öt nagydíjon.*


A 2011-es szezon évek óta a legnehezebb a Ferrari számára, az idei szezonban eddig mindössze egy futamot szerző csapat csak Alonsónak köszönhetően van az élmezőnyben, a Vettellel szemben 125 pontos hátrányban lévő spanyol így jelenleg a bajnoki ponttáblázat 3. helyén áll. Alonso elismeri, hogy a szezon második felével kapcsolatos várakozásai nem váltak valóra, de a bajnokság 2. helyére még lehet esélye.

*„Biztosak voltunk benne, hogy a nyári szünetet követően előre lépünk, de ez nem vált valóra, közben az ellenfeleink jelentős fejlődést értek el”* – *nyilatkozta Alonso.* _*„Ez nem azt jelenti, hogy a hátralévő öt futamon nem lehetnénk harcban, de ez nehéz lesz, én azonban úgy érzem, hogy az egész csapat azt akarja, hogy jóvátegyük a hibáinkat, és bebizonyítsuk, hogy mennyit is érünk. Ez ugyanaz a hozzáállás, mint ami tavaly tavasszal jellemezte a csapatot, és ez az, ami meggyőzött engem, hogy 2016 végéig meghosszabbítsam a szerződésemet. Ha nem hinnék az emberek képességeiben és elkötelezettségében, valamint a szervezeti struktúrának erejében és a forrásainkban, akkor én nem hoztam volna meg ezt a döntést. Most ezt a nehéz hétvégét követően alaposan neki kell gyürkőznünk, és amennyire csak lehetséges jól fel kell készülnünk a következő suzukai versenyre, amely az egyik legnagyszerűbb pálya az egész versenynaptárban.”*_
​*Vettel a fizetési listán is az élre tör


 <RIGHT> 







Sebastian Vettel jelenleg messze nem a legjobban megfizetett pilóta a rajtrácson, a második világbajnoki címe küszöbén álló 24 éves pilóta a fizetési listán is egyre magasabbra emelkedik.

Vettel idei szezonra vonatkozó fizetése 16 millió euró, amivel messze elmarad Fernando Alonso 25 millió eurós gázsijától, de Michael Schumacher 21 millió eurós fizetése is jócskán magasabb Vettelénél. A német Bild azonban úgy tudja, hogy hamarosan itt is változás történik, ugyanis a Red Bull egy 6 millió eurós jutalmat fog kifizetni Vettelnek, amennyiben megnyeri az idei világbajnoki címet, és további 2 milliót, ha Vettel a 2012-es bajnoki címet is elhozza jövőre. 
Vettel nem csak a világbajnoki győzelmekért, de a futamgyőzelmekért is prémiumot tehet zsebre, egy győzelem állítólag 500 000 eurót jelent, így Vettel idei 9 győzelméért 4,5 milliót vehetett már fele eddig, míg a dobogós helyezések, amiből szintén van 4 egyenként 250 000 eurós bevételt jelentenek a 24 éves világbajnoknak. 
Ha mindezt összeadjuk, akkor Vettel 14 futam után olyan 27,5 millió eurónál tart. Niki Lauda szerint azonban a siker és a pénz nem változtatta meg Vettelt. 

„Ő a földön jár, nagyon rendes, becsületes és normális fiú” – nyilatkozta Lauda 
​​*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 1)

*Webber: A forgalom miatt tudtam megelőzni Alonsót*
2011. 10. 01. 06.00 

 <RIGHT> 






*Mark Webber beismerte, Jaime Alguersuari indirekt módon hozzájárult ahhoz, hogy a Szingapúri Nagydíjon meg tudja előzni Fernando Alonsót. A 10. körben az ausztrál pilóta először előzte meg Alonsót a 15-ös kanyarnál, majd a verseny egy későbbi szakaszában a Singapore Sling sikánnál is megtette ugyanezt.*


_*"*A verseny során újabb harcot vívtam régi riválisommal, Fernandóval. Úgy tűnik, sok időt töltünk a pályán egymással.Szingapúrban kétszer sikerült őt megelőznöm. Először a 10. körben, amikor autóján a gumik elkoptak - a 15-ös kanyarban előztem meg, miután a 14-esnél közel kerültem hozzá. A második előzés sokkal látványosabb volt, a 10-es sikánnál, amely normál esetben nem előzési hely. Hallottam néhányaktól, hogy Fernandót felbosszanthatom, de őszintén szólva az előttünk haladó Toro Rosso akadályozta őt. Nem tudom, ki volt az - azóta megtudtam, Jaime Alguersuari -, de a Toro Rossók hagyományosan a legutolsó autók, akik elengedik a lekörözőket. Az élen állók közül mindenki hasonlót tapasztalt.Ebben az esetben nekem előnyös volt, ezért tudtam a 10-es kanyarnál mellé érni, Jaime kissé bepalizta Fernandót és képes voltam mattot adni neki.*" *_


*Mercedes: Szeretnénk folytatni jó formánkat*
2011. 10. 01. 04.30 

 <RIGHT> 






*A Formula-1 a jövő hétvégén visszatér Ázsiába, a 2011-es világbajnokság 15. versenyét, a Japán Nagydíjat rendezik, a naptár egyik legnépszerűbb pályáján, az 5.807 kilométer hosszú, fektetett nyolcas elrendezésű Suzuka Circuit pályán.*

Az utóbbi 10 évben a versenyek 75 százalékát a pole pozícióból induló pilóta nyerte meg. A pálya 18 kanyarjából 11-et 200 kilométer/órás sebességgel, vagy gyorsabban lehet bevenni - ebből négyet több, mint 250 kilométer/órával. Amióta 2009-ben Suzuka visszatért a versenynaptárba, mindkét versenyen szerepet kapott a biztonsági autó.

*Michael Schumacher*: 
"Suzuka nagyon különleges pálya, az egyik, amelyen nagyszerű versenyeket rendeztek, sok nagyszerű emlékem van innen. Mindig élvezem a pálya kihívását és az autó beállítását, mely a legjobb a pálya vonalvezetéséhez. A nagyszerű első szektor, nagy sebességű kanyarok, érdekes kanyarkombinációk teszik Suzukát az év egyik legjobb versenypályájává, az egyik kedvencem. Keményen fogunk dolgozni, hogy a lehető legjobbat kihozzuk a hétvégéből, remélhetőleg erős teljesítményt tudunk nyújtani és pontokat szerzünk."

*Nico Rosberg*: 
"Mindig örömmel látogatok Japánba, a Japán Nagydíjra és Suzuka nagyszerű versenypálya. Azt hiszem, az egyik legjobb a Formula-1-es naptárban, Spa mellett és az egyik, melyet minden pilóta szeret. A vonalvezetés kihívást jelent nagy sebességű kanyarjaival és nehéz sikánjaival. Korábban az előzés nagyon nehéz volt itt, érdekes lesz megfigyelni, az új szabályok hogyan befolyásolják a versenyt. Mindig szeretem a japán hangulatot, a rajongók nagy támogatást nyújtanak. Reméljük, sikerül jó show-t nyújtani nekik és jó eredményt tudunk elérni."

*Ross Brawn, csapatfőnök*: 
"Suzuka klasszikus versenypálya, amely az évek során emlékezetes versenyeknek adott otthont, örömmel várjuk a visszatérést Japánba. A pályán és a paddockban végzett legújabb fejlesztésekkel Suzuka kiváló helyszín lett és mindig lenyűgöző a japán rajongók támogatása. A tragédiát követően, mely az országot érte, reméljük, a verseny izgalmas és élvezetes lesz, jó lenne, ha a bajnokság Japánban dőlne el. A csapat szempontjából, sokkal kihívást jelentőbb hétvégénk volt Szingapúrban, mint az utolsó két európai versenyen, azonban Suzuka sokkal jobban fekszik majd autónknak, így keményen fogunk dolgozni egy erős hétvégéért."

Norbert Haug, Mercedes-Benz Motorsport, alelnök: 
_"A suzukai Japán Nagyon nagyon különleges helyszín a Formula-1-ben. Mindig meleg fogadtatást kapunk a japánoktól, elkötelezettek és rajongnak sportunk iránt és természetesen kihívást jelent a suzukai pálya. A márciusi tragédiát követően az egész Formula-1-es közösség példamutató és izgalmas versenyt szeretne nyújtani hű és odaadó rajongóink számára, akik közül sokan nagy nehézségeken mentek át az utóbbi hat hónapban. A pályát nem szükséges bemutatni - a világ egyik legnagyszerűbb pályája, amely teszteli az ember és a gép határait. A pálya vonalvezetése különleges, a pilóták egyik kedvence; a pályán kiderül ki a férfi és ki a fiúcska. Az átlagsebesség tekintetében Suzuka - Spával és Monzával - az első ötbe tartozik, amely azt jelenti, technikai csomagunknak sokkal jobban fekszik, mint a lassabb pályák. Elmondható, számunkra egyértelmű, nem változtathatunk az erősorrenden Suzukában; célunk, hogy hasonló teljesítményt nyújtsunk, mint Spában és Monzában." _




*A Ferrari számol Perezzel, már 2013-től?*
2011. 10. 01. 02.30

 <RIGHT> 






*A Ferrari 2013-tól szeretne, egy fiatal, de nagy tehetségű versenyzőt Alonso mellé, és ez jó eséllyel a Sauber idei újonca, Sergio Perez lehet.*


Alonso csapattársa, Felipe Massa valószínűleg utolsó időszakát éli a Ferrarinál, mivel a 2009-es, Magyar Nagydíjon szenvedett súlyos balesete óta nem hozza az elvárt eredményeket, és nem veheti fel a versenyt Alonsóval. Massának csupán 84, míg Alonsónak 184 pontja van, és a Ferrari bár a következő évre még megtartja a brazilt, minden valószínűség szerint ez lesz Massa utolsó bajnoksága az olasz csapatnál. 
Az egyik esélyes pilóta, aki szóba jöhet Massa utódjaként, a Sauber idei újonca, a mexikói Sergio Perez, aki jelenleg is a Ferrari Drivers Academy tagja, lenyűgözte a csapatot a múlt hónapban egy Fioranóban tartott teszten, és Stefano Domenicali csapatfőnök is utalt rá, hogy Pereznek lehet jövője a Ferrarinál.

_„A Ferrari nem alkalmaz egyszerre két fiatal pilótát, az túl nagy nyomás lenne a csapatnak, de egy tapasztalt és egy fiatal pilótát igen, így jól kiegészítenék egymást” – mondta el Domenicali. Arra a kérdésre, hogy leszerződtetik-e a most 21 éves Perezt 2013-ra, kitérő választ adott: „2012-ben még a Sauberrel van szerződése, ahol tovább fejlődhet, és lehet egy jó szezonja.”
_​_
_​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 2)

*McLaren: A japánokért versenyzünk*
2011. 10. 02. 10.30

 <RIGHT> 






*A Vodafone McLaren Mercedes bizakodva várja a szezon 15. versenyét, a Japán Nagydíjat.*
*Lewis Hamilton:*

"Szeretem Japánt és a Japán Nagydíj szezonom egyik csúcspontja. 
Az idei évben természetesen mindnyájunknak figyelembe kell venni azt, hogy az év elején az országot földrengés és szökőár sújtotta. Remélem, hogy a Japán Nagydíj sikeresen megmutatja a világnak, hogy az ország erősödik és újjáépül a márciusi szörnyű események után.
Ami a versenyt illeti, azt hiszem, Suzuka kihozhatja erősségeimet: ez a pálya arra kényszerít, hogy támadólag lépj fel, így tudsz jó köridőt elérni. Tántoríthatatlan helyszín. De izgalmas a legfelsőbb szinteken vezetni Formula-1-es autót; amikor tudod, egyetlen hibát sem véthetsz és abszolút a határon kell autózni. Ebből a szempontból hasonlít Monacóhoz és talán ezért szeretem ezt a helyszínt - különleges.
Azt hiszem, nagyon jó formában készülhetünk a versenyre: tudjuk, a Red Bullok erősek lesznek - de nekünk is nagyon gyors autónk van és más típusú pályákon is működik.
Suzuka egy újabb, nagy leszorítóerejű pálya, amely kihozhatja erősségeinket. A japán ősz mindig megjósolhatatlan - láttuk korábban, hogy lehet csodálatosan napos és meleg, de különösen hideg és esős is.
Minden időjárási körülményt próbálok kihasználni, próbálok a legkeményebben versenyezni."

*Jenson Button:* 
"Japánt második hazámnak tekintek - ez a hely nagyon közel áll szívemhez és nyilvánvalóan nagyon érzelmes számomra első alkalommal Japánban versenyezni, a márciusi események után.
Nagyon büszke vagyok arra, hogy a Formula-1-es világbajnokság Japánt a jövő hétvégén a sport színterére emeli: miközben az ország még újjáépül, szívből remélem, a sport fontos szerepet játszik a reményekben és normalizálja a közösségeket, melyet a földrengés és a szökőár miatt szétszakadt.
És azt hiszem, mindenki számára nagyszerű verseny lesz. Az utóbbi néhány futamon úgy érzem, megmutattuk, különösen jó sebességgel rendelkezünk és mi vagyunk az a csapat, akik a Red Bullra leginkább veszélyesek lehetnek. Papíron azt hiszem, a pálya a Red Bulloknak fekszik, különösen a gyors részek, amely a pálya első szektorában találhatóak, de természetesen nem hinném, hogy alulértékelik csomagunkat.
Spában megmutattuk, autónk nagyon hatékony a nagy sebességű kanyarokban. Javítottunk egyenesbeli sebességünkön és sokkal hatékonyabb a hátsó szárny az időmérő edzésen, így azt hiszem, pozitíven várhatjuk a hétvégét.
* Remélem, nagyszerű versenyt tudunk futni azokért, akik követik a Formula-1-et és tovább erősíthetjük a japánokat. Japánban mindenkinek üzenem: ganbatte (sok szerencsét)!"
* 
*Martin Whitmarsh, csapatfőnök: 
*"A suzukai hosszú utazás mindig megerősíti a szándékot, mellyel a szezon utolsó részére készülünk.
Matematikailag még ugyan van egy kis esély arra, hogy Jenson világbajnok legyen, reálisan azonban az utolsó versenyekre úgy készülünk, hogy megnyerjük a futamokat és a világbajnokságot továbbra is érdekessé, izgalmassá és a lehető legtovább megjósolhatatlanná tegyük!
Még próbálunk fejleszteni az MP4-26 kulcsfontosságú területen - különösen azokra a területekre koncentrálunk, amelyekből a teljesítményt átvihetjük 2012-re. Az MP4-26 kulcsterületei az első- és a hátsó vezetőszárnyakat érintik: a leszorítóerőt, melyet találtunk az idei évben, átemelhetjük az MP4-27-re.
Bíztató, hogy sikeresen teszteltük a legfrissebb hátsó szárnyat Szingapúrban, megfelelő eredményeket szolgáltatott a pénteki szabadedzésen, ezért mindkét autón rajt maradt a hétvégére. Miközben elkerülhetetlen a jövő évi autóra figyelni, még megfelelő fejlesztéseink vannak ahhoz, hogy az év végéig új alkatrészek kerüljenek az autóra.
Végül, a McLaren nagy történelemmel rendelkezik Japánban - hihetetlen és megjósolhatatlan dolgokban vettek részt autónk és pilótáink Suzukában és Fujiban - csapatként különösen büszkék vagyunk arra, hogy az idei évben Japánba utazunk és a sport révén szerepet vállalhatunk az ország újjáépítésében, melyet egy szörnyű csapás és nélkülözés után kellett végrehajtani 2011-ben.
* Felesleges elmondani, hogy a japánokért szívünkből és lelkünkből versenyzünk a következő hétvégén." *


*Hamiltonnak egy barátra lenne szüksége*
2011. 10. 02. 09.30

 <RIGHT> 






*David Coulthard szerint Hamiltonnak szüksége lenne egy jó barátra, aki segít neki az olyan kemény hétvégéken, mint a múlt heti. Szingapúrban Hamilton és Massa kétszer is konfliktusba keveredett a pályán, sőt a verseny után Massa fizikailag is nemtetszését fejezte ki, meglökte Hamiltont miközben az interjút adott.*

„Lewisnak szüksége lenne valakire, aki rá figyel, és elutazik vele a versenyekre, biztos vagyok benne, hogy jót tenne neki. Csak azt mondom, nekem is szükségem volt rá, valakire, aki mindent tudott rólam, akiben megbízhattam és tudtam, hogy mindig mellettem van. Nem kell feltétlenül, hogy a menedzser legyen az, de kell valaki, aki a te oldaladon harcol, mert akkor mindenki a barátod tud lenni, mikor jól mennek a dolgaid. De szükség van valakire, aki képes leülni, és teljes őszinteséggel beszélni veled, aki megmondja, ha idiótán viselkedsz. A csapat az egy dolog, mert ők is csak a csapathoz hűségesek. Amikor nehéz idők járnak, kell egy barát” – fejtette ki David Coulthard, aki jelenleg a BBC tudósítójaként dolgozik, de *14 éven keresztül volt Forma-1-es versenyző, 1994 és 2008 között 246 versenyen indult, és 13-at meg is nyert. 
*​*
*


*Technikai analízis: A diffúzor*
2011. 10. 02. 11.30

 <RIGHT> 






*A leszorító erő növekedésével a Formula-1-es autók gyorsabb körökre lesznek képesek, de hogyan is néz ez ki a gyakorlatban.*

A Red Bull Racing kétségkívül napjaink mestere, ami az aerodinamikát illeti, a leszorító erő pedig a siker kulcsa. Egy Formula-1-es autó 250 km/h-ás sebességnél 1200 kilogramm leszorító erőt termel, ezt az első és a hátsó szárny, az autó padlólemeze és a diffúzor állítja elő. A legnagyobb hatással a leszorító erőre a hátsó diffúzor van, ami az összes leszorító erő 35-40%-át termeli. Önmagában azonban ezt az elemet sem ragadhatjuk ki, a Red Bull RB7-es diffúzora például a Ferrari F150 Italián nem eredményezne gyorsabb köröket, így az autó első és a hátsó szárnyának, az autó padlólemezének és a diffúzorának harmonikus egészet kell alkotnia. 
Az autók padlólemezének végén található diffúzornak két nagy feladata van, az egyik a Venturi, vagy szívóhatás, ez azt fogja jelenteni, hogy a diffúzor csatornáiban a levegő felgyorsul miközben áthalad a szűk csatornákon, aminek következtében csökken a levegő nyomása, ez pedig szívóhatást generál és az útra szívja az autót. A másik, hogy a diffúzor valósággal kihúzza a levegőt az autó alól, a padlólemez alatt gyorsan mozgó levegő áram pedig kevésbé lép kölcsönhatásba a kocsi karosszériájával növelve ezáltal a leszorító erőt, ráadásul a szívóhatás miatt ébredő leszorító erő így nem csak a diffúzornál, hanem az autó teljes padlólemezének hosszában jelentkezik. 
A diffúzor hatékonyságát különböző módszerekkel lehet növelni, az egyik az autó homlokszögének meredekebbre állítása, amint az a Magyar Nagydíjon a Red Bull és a McLaren autójáról készült fotókon is jól látható. A Red Bull sokkal magasabbra állított hátsó résszel, azaz meredekebb homlokszöggel rendelkezik. Ez a meredekebb homlokszög pedig azt jelenti, hogy több levegőt juttattunk az autó diffúzorához növelve ezáltal annak a hatékonyságát. Az autók homlokszöge azonban hihetetlenül érzékeny, mindössze 1-2 milliméternyi változtatás az első, vagy a hátsó tengely javára a leszorító erő tekintetében jelentős változást eredményez. Mindez azt jelenti, hogy a zseniális Red Bull RB7-es versenyautónak egyetlen egy győztes alkotó eleme sincs, helyette az autó egész koncepciója az, ami egyedülállóvá és legyőzhetetlenné teszi a mezőnyben.




*Bianchi váltja Hülkenberget?*
2011. 10. 02. 07.34 

 <RIGHT> 






*Veszélyben van Nico Hülkenberg tartalékpilóta állása a Force Indiánál, elképzelhető, hogy 2012-ben egykori vetélytársa, a GP2 harmadik helyezettje, Jules Bianchi váltja. *

Nico Hülkenberg fényesen debütált a Forma-1-ben 2010-ben, de az idei szezonra, a nagy támogatókkal érkező Pastor Maldonadót választotta a Williams csapat, így Hülkenberg ülés nélkül maradt, végül Vijay Mallya felajánlotta neki a Force Indiánál a harmadik pilóta állását 2011-re.

Jules Bianchi az elmúlt két szezonban a harmadik helyen végzett a GP2-ben, 2008-ban pedig együtt versenyeztek a Formula-3 Euroseries-ben, akkor Hülkenberg nyerte a bajnokságot, Bianchi pedig a harmadik lett.

Bianchi menedzsere, Nicolas Todt elérkezettnek látja az időt, hogy pártfogoltja 2012-ben már pénteki szabadedzéseken gyakorolhasson. A pilóta felállás úgy tűnik, nem változik a Force Indiánál, valószínűleg Paul Di Resta és Adrian Sutil lesz a két állandó versenyző 2012-ben is, azonban ha Sutil végül mégis a Williamshez igazolna, megnyílna a lehetőség Hülkenberg számára, ha nem, megint hoppon marad, ráadásul, ha Todtnak sikerül bejuttatnia pártfogoltját a Force Indiához harmadik számú pilótának, Hülkenberg még a jelenlegi állását is elveszítheti.



*Formula-1 fantázia: Kamui Kobayashi*
2011. 10. 02. 06.30 

 <RIGHT> 






*A 2009-es Brazil Nagydíj óta, amikor a Toyota csapat színeiben először mutatkozhatott be a Formula-1-ben, Kamui Kobayashi nagyon látványos előadást nyújt. A japán fiú, mint az előzések félelemnélküli mestere a közönség igazi kedvencévé vált, így azt gondolhatnánk, hogy egy fiatalembernek, aki eljutott a Formula-1-be és ott meg is ragadt már nem is lehetnek álmai a világbajnoki címen kívül, de nem így van Kobayashi szívesen csatázna ugyanis Ayrton Sennával Tokió utcáin egy V20-as Brabham volánja mögött…*


*Ha bárhol a világon választhatnál egy várost egy új Formula-1-es pálya számára, akkor te a világ melyik városát választanád és miért? 
**Kamui Kobayashi:* „Tokió. A környezet és az infrastruktúra fantasztikus, akárcsak az aszfalt minősége. Valóban azt tudom mondani, hogy a felülete tökéletes lenne egy utcai pálya számára. Arról nem is szólva, hogy az éjszakai élet is élvezetes, így az F1 imádná Tokiót, akárcsak Tokió az F1-et. De természetesen ez csak egy álom.” 

*Ha választhatnál egy korábbi világbajnokot a csapattársadnak, akkor te kit választanál és miért? 
KK:* „Ayrton Senna. Nem azért mert azt gondolom, hogy sokat tanulhatnék tőle, hanem mert ő a legemlékezetesebb Formula-1-es világbajnok. És természetesen érdekelne, hogy mit is tudnék nyújtani ellene…” 

*A Formula-1-ben rengeteg innováció volt a múltban, szárnyas autó, aktív felfüggesztés, turbómotor, hatkerekű versenyautó, és még lehetne folytatni. Ha visszahozhatnál egyet, ekkor mi lenne az, és miért? 
KK:* „Az erős motorokat. A V12-es erőforrásokat, vagy a V20-asokat (nevetés). Egy nagy motor, üvöltő hanggal.”

*Milyen innovációval szeretnél találkozni a jövőben? 
KK:* „Úgy gondolom, hogy meg kellene hallgatnunk azt, amit a rajongók szeretnének. Ez az ő sportjuk is, és úgy vélem, hogy amiket változtattunk az előzések könnyebbé tétele érdekében azt például a rajongók nagyon is értékelik, mert a versenyek sokkal izgalmasabbá váltak. És természetesen meg kell tartanunk az F1 hangját is, mert a Formula-1-es autók üvöltése az izgalmak felét adja.”

*Ha az egész életedben csak egyetlen egy pályán versenyeznél, akkor melyik egykori, vagy jelenlegi pálya lenne az? 
KK:* „Egyértelműen Spa, vagy Suzuka, de mivel az időjárás Spá-ban elég kemény, így inkább Suzukát választanám.”

*Maserati, Alfa Romeo, Tyrrell és March csak néhány csapat, akik már nincsenek benne a sportban. Melyik csapatnál szeretnél a leginkább versenyezni és miért? 
KK:* „Brabham. És Bernie Ecclestonet szeretném látni a csapatvezetői székben (nevetés)!”

*Ha tervezhetnél egy új F1-es pályát, akkor te mely pályákon található kedvenc kanyarjaidat építenéd be. És melyik az a három kanyar, amely a te listád élén szerepel és miért? 
KK:* „A suzukai S kanyar, a 8-as kanyar Isztambulból, és a silverstone-i Becketts. Ez egy nagyon izgalmas pálya lenne, ahol nem is kellene fékezni…”

*Ha visszamehetnél az időben, akkor te melyik korszakot választanád az 1950-es és az 1990-es évek között és miért? 
KK:* „Én Ayrton Senna/Alain Prost időszakát választanám. Úgy gondolom, hogy a versenyzés akkor volt a legizgalmasabb, két egyformán gyors pilóta teljesen különböző filozófiával. Miközben a megbízhatóság olyan gyenge volt, hogy az utolsó körig sohasem tudhattad, hogy ki fogja nyerni a futamot! (nevetés)” 

*Ha választhatnál két Formula-1-es kiválóságot a múltból, akkor kiknek az egymás elleni csatáját néznéd meg a legszívesebben? 
KK:* „Én Fernando Alonso, Ayrton Senna elleni csatáját szeretném megnézni. Úgy gondolom, hogy ők nagyon érdekes csapatot alkothatnának együtt.”

*Ha csapatvezető lennél, akkor ki az a két jelenlegi pilóta, akit a saját csapatodhoz szerződtetnél (magadon és a jelenlegi csapattársadon kívül)? 
KK:* „Lewis Hamilton.”

*Csak 19 nagydíj van a versenynaptárban, ha hozzátehetnél egyet, akkor te melyik pályát választanád és miért? 
KK:* „Szeretném, ha Magny-Cours visszatérne. A pálya fantasztikus, szerencsétlenségére azonban a semmi közepén található…”

*Egy vacsorát adsz, amelyre a jelenből, vagy a múltból bármely négy embert meghívhatnál az autósportok világából, akkor te kiket hívnál meg? 
KK:* „Senkit. Inkább egy kis magánjellegű vacsorát szerveznék a barátnőmmel…”

*Ha lenne egy lehetőséged, hogy a Formula-1 múltjából bármelyik legendás versenyautót kipróbáld (a csapatodén kívül), akkor te melyiket választanád?* 
*KK:* „Nem különösebben érdeklődöm az öreg autók iránt. Inkább azokat az autókat szeretem, amiket magam is vezethettem eddig.”

*Tetőtéri medence, tekepálya, mozgó sushi bár, csak néhány dolog, amivel a motorhomeok nincsenek felszerelve. Ha te hozzátehetnél valamit a csapatod motorhomejához, akkor mi lenne az? 
KK:* „Egy úszómedence és egy diszkó, egyben. Nappal úszómedenceként, este pedig szórakozó helyként szolgálhatna.”

*Képzeljük el, hogy megnyerted a világbajnoki címet, hol rendeznéd az ünnepi vacsorát, és mi lenne a menü? 
KK:* „Tokió - Roppongi (a főváros egyik előkelő negyede) - az összes barátommal, mindent megrendelnénk, ami csak a menün van és ez egy hétig tartana! (nevetés)”


*Sauber: Fejlesztésekkel készülünk*
2011. 10. 02. 08.30


 <RIGHT> 






*A Sauber F1 Team örömmel várja egyik pilótája, Kamui Kobayashi hazai versenyét a Suzuka Circuit pályán, a futamot október 9-én rendezik. Az utóbbi nehézségek és szerencsétlen versenyeket követően Kobayashi és csapattársa, Sergio Perez ismét a siker útjára lépne a Japán Nagydíjon. A Sauber-Ferrari C30-ra komoly fejlesztési csomag készült.*


A Japán Nagydíjon mutatja be a csapat partnere, a Mad-Croc energiaitalát Japánban. A Mad-Croc a csapat és Kamui Kobayashi témájú csomagot dob piacra, mely japán egyes üzleteiben lesz elérhető a verseny követően, valamint a versenyhétvégén a csapat vendéglátó részlegében is fogyasztható lesz.

*Kamui Kobayashi:* 
*"Mindig nagyon izgalmas visszatérni Japánba, versenyezni, de amikor tavaly visszatértem ide hosszú ideje nem versenyeztem már a pályán, ám különösen jól sikerült a tavalyi verseny. Sok rajongó volt a pályán és ez már maga lenyűgöző. Számomra az idei lesz a harmadik, hogy versenyzem a suzukai pályán. Tavaly először indulhattam itt Formula-1-es autóval, ezt megelőzően pedig 2003-ban, 17 éves koromban a Formula Toyota versenyen indultam. Ezért nem ismerem jól a pályát és természetesen a többi pilóta jobban ismeri, mint én. Ennek ellenére Suzuka az egyik kedvencem és azt hiszem, az egyik legjobb pálya. Izgalmas és nagyszerű itt versenyezni. Úgy gondolom, minden pilóta szerezi. Élvezetes vezetni, ha jó ritmust találsz. Az S kanyarok - a kettes, hármas, négyes, ötös és hatos - a kedvenceim. Ez a hazám és így sok rajongót várok. Úgy érzem, Japán fontos a Formula-1 számára és azt hiszem, jó show-t mutathatunk a sportnak, amely jó dolog a japán rajongók számára. Azt hiszem, talán szüleim is kilátogatnak a versenyre, ahogy tavaly is."*

*Sergio Perez:* 
_"Azt hiszem, Suzuka a szezon legkülönlegesebb versenye lesz. Először megyek Japánba, de szimulátoron már kipróbáltam a pályát, izgalmas. Örömmel várom, hogy valóságban is vezethessek a nagy sebességű kanyarokban és azt hiszem, ezek a kanyarok egészen jól fekszenek majd autónknak. Szeretném megtartani a lendületet, mellyel rendelkezem és úgy érzem, a csúcson lehetek. Szeretnék javulni és jó formában befejezni a szezont. Arra számítok, a csapat sok támogatást kap Kamui miatt a japán rajongóktól és ez nagyszerű élmény lesz."
_* 
James Key, technikai igazgató:* 
_"Suzuka izgalmas és technikás pálya, nagy sebességű kanyarokkal és nagyon technikás lassúakkal, ez az egyetlen pálya, amely fektetett nyolcas alakú. Mindig különleges csapatunkkal Suzukába menni Kamuival, mivel extra támogatást kapunk. Suzuka kihívást jelentő pálya, korábban mindkét pilótánk megmutatta, különösen versenyképesek a megterhelő pályákon. Kamui tavaly briliáns versenyt futott Suzukában, látványos előzéseket hajtott végre. Sergio a pályát csak szimulátorból ismeri, de számomra nem kétséges, erős lesz. Széleskörű aerodinamikai csomaggal érkezünk a pályára, amely teljesen új első- és hátsó vezetőszárnyat tartalmaz, új légterelő elemet és oldalszekrény légterelőket, új fékhűtést és módosításokat a padlólemezen. Ez mindig tervezve volt Suzukára és ha minden jól működik, akkor nagy előrelépést tehetünk. Nyilvánvalóan szeretnénk túllépni legutóbbi rossz szerencsesorozatunkon. A szezon utolsó negyedében olyan pályákra látogatunk, melyek jobban fekszenek autónknak. Nagyszerű lenne pozitív eredményt elérni a japán támogatók számára, akiknek nagy kihívást jelentő évük van." _









​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 4)

*Biztonságosabb sisakok Japánban*
2011. 10. 04. 06.08 

 <RIGHT> 






*Minden Forma-1-es pilóta biztonságosabb sisakkal áll majd rajthoz a hétvégi Japán Nagydíjon. Már 2011-ben elkezdték tesztelni a golyóálló Zylon csíkkal ellátott bukósisakokat, a Massáéhoz hasonló sérülések elkerülése érdekében.*

Felipe Massa 2009-ben szenvedett súlyos balesetet Magyarországon, a Forma-1-ben manapság már ritkán látott koponya és szemsérülésekkel szállították kórházba. 
Szingapúrban a pilóták fele már használta a különleges védőborítással ellátott sisakrostélyokat, amelyeknek a nyitómérete is kisebb, és a suzukai hétvégétől hivatalos szabványként szerepel, így itt már minden pilóta ezt fogja használni. A bukósisak súlya így 50 grammal lett több az előző típusnál, és a pilóták panaszkodnak, mert a plexi új bevonata zavarja őket. A verseny alatt letéphető csíkok így ugyanis kisebbek lettek és rosszabbul is illeszkedik. 



*Gene: A Ferrari 2012-es autója kreatív lesz*








*A Ferrari csapat tesztpilótája, Marc Gene szerint a Ferrari új 2012-es autója meg fogja lepni az ellenfeleiket.*

A Ferrari az idei nehézségeket követően azt ígéri, hogy a 2012-es autó tervezése során innovatív és agresszív fejlesztési elveket fog követni, és Gene szerint ez a csapat jövő évi eredményein is meg fog látszódni.

„Úgy gondolom, hogy jövőre minden meg fog változni” – nyilatkozta Gene az olasz La Sexta újságnak. „A technikai csapatunk Maranellóban már eldöntötte, hogy milyen irányba kell mennünk annak érdekében, hogy ismét miénk legyen a vezető szerep, ez azt jelenti, hogy sokkal agresszívabb és kreatívabb lesz az autó dizájnja. A mi célunk az, hogy már a szezon elejétől kezdve versenyképesek legyünk.”

*A Ferrari Raikkönen 2007-es világbajnoki győzelme óta nem nyert világbajnokságot, így Gene szerint a csapatra egyre nagyobb nyomás nehezedik. „A probléma az, hogy a Ferraritól mindig azt várják, hogy győzőn.”*


​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 6)

*Button több évre hosszabbított a McLarennel*









*Most már hivatalos: Jenson Button több évre szóló szerződést írt alá jelenlegi munkaadójával, a McLaren Mercedes csapatával.*


A brit pilóta 2010-ben csatlakozott a csapathoz, miután 2009-ben világbajnok lett a Brawn GP-vel. Eddig négy győzelmet aratott a McLarennel, és már régóta találgattak a szerződése meghosszabbításáról, most azonban mind Button, mind a csapat egyértelműen bejelentette a közös folytatást. 
* „Még soha egy csapatnál sem éreztem annyira otthon magam, mint a Vodafone McLaren Mercedesnél. Már négy versenyt nyertem mióta velük vagyok, jelenleg a második helyen állok a bajnokságban, jobbnak érzem magam, mint valaha. Ezek nagyon fontos érzések számomra versenyzőként, és ezzel csak megerősödött a vágyam, hogy hosszú távon a csapatnál maradjak. Nem titkolt vágyam, hogy ismét bajnokságot nyerjek, és hiszem, hogy ez az a hely, ahol elérhetem ezt a célomat. Mi, itt a Vodafone McLaren Mercedesnél tudjuk, hogyan lehet nyerni, és azon vagyunk, hogy az elkövetkezendő években ez sikerüljön is”* – *mondta el Button a szerződéshosszabbítás kapcsán.
* 
*Martin Whitmarsh,* a csapat főnöke hozzátette: _„Jenson nagyszerű vezető és nagyszerű srác. Sőt, nyugodtan mondhatom, hogy a valaha volt egyik legtehetségesebb és legelismertebb vezető, éppen ezért vagyok elragadtatva, hogy velünk folytatja a munkát a jövőben. Hitelt ad a szervezetnek, büszke vagyok rá, hogy én lehetek a vezetője. Biztos vagyok benne, hogy az eddig együtt elért sikereket tovább építi majd az elkövetkező években. Azt hiszem, ő és Lewis jobbak, mint bárki más. Észrevételeiket jelzik, tiszteletben tartják egymást, bíznak egymásban és bizonyítják, hogy a Vodafone McLaren Mercedesnek van a legjobb pilótacsapata az egész mezőnyben.”_

​*Forma-1: Rosberg elvágyik a Mercedestől?*


_



_


*Noha Nico Rosberg az edzéseken és a pontversenyben is rendre megelőzi Michael Schumachert, mégsem kap annyi dicséretet, mint a rekordvilágbajnok.*

Nico Rosberg 62 pontjával tíz ponttal Michael Schumacher előtt tulajdonképpen a topcsapatok első számú üldözője, mégsem ő kapja az elismeréseket a csapattól. Norbert Haug és Dieter Zetsche különösen Spa és Monza után csak a bajnokot ünnepelte: 
„Látjuk Michael versenysebességét és az előzési manővereit – vitathatatlanul ő vezeti az előzési statisztikát – és mindig megmutatkozik, hogy ő egy versenyző” – idézi Haugot az Auto Bild. „Nico csak a pontokat tekintetve van Michael előtt.” 
A kvalifikációt tekintve Rosberg 14-ből 12-szer végzett Schumacher előtt, őt mégsem élteti a csapat olyan határtalan szeretettel, mint rutinos csapattársát. 
A DTM Mercedes 2012-es prezentációján Zetsche is Schumacher teljesítményét emelte ki: „Michael persze ezt sose mondja ki, de abszolút tökéletes munkát végzett. Egy olyan autóval, amely még nem éri el a szükséges nívót, olyan versenyt futott, amely engem személy szerint odaszögezett a tévé elé” – mesél Monzáról, ahol Rosberg az első sikánban kiesett a versenyből. 
„Mit tudsz tenni, ha már az első kanyarban megtorpedóznak? Az erős kvalifikáció után én egy jó versenyt vártam. Talán még a pódium is elérhető lett volna” – mondta a csalódott Rosberg. Flavio Briatore védelmébe vette őt, hiszen ő meg van győződve Rosberg tehetségéről: „Ha Michael a Red Bullban ülne, nyerni tudna. Ugyanakkor ha Rosberg is ugyanabban az autóban ülne, ő lenne a gyorsabb. Ez szerintem már a kor kérdése.” 
Gerhard Berger is úgy látja, a Mercedes könnyen elveszíthet egy fiatal tehetséget: *„A McLaren megcsókolná Nico lába nyomát, ha hozzájuk csatlakozna.”*

*2012 végén Rosberg szerződése lejár a Mercedes csapattal. A történet folytatása még nyitott, az mindenesetre sokat elárul, hogy a kérdésre, folytat-e tárgyalást más csapatokkal is, Rosberg rávágta: „Persze!”*



*Forma-1: A Ferrari Bianchira is szemet vetett*


_*



*_


*Jules Bianchi nagy benyomást tett a Ferrarira, olyannyira, hogy a csapatfőnök, Stefano Domenicali szerint érdemes foglalkozni vele, kíváncsian várja, milyen fejlődést mutat majd a fiatal pilóta, ha 2012-ben a Force India tesztpilótája lesz.*

„Bianchi egy nagy tehetség, és pozitívan szerepelt az idei szezonban a GP2-ben, de még fel kell nőnie, Forma-1-es tapasztalatot szereznie jövőre” – nyilatkozta Domenicali. 
A 22 éves Bianchi, akit ugyanaz a Nicolas Todt menedzsel, mint Felipe Massát, a harmadik helyen végzett a GP2-es bajnokságban az idén és tavaly is. Eddig lenyűgöző karrierje során 2007-ben megnyerte a francia Renault Euroseries-t, 2009-ben pedig a Forma 3 Euroseries-t. 
A legfrissebb pletykák szerint Bianchi – aki a Ferrari pilótaakadémiájának is tagja volt – jövőre a Force India tesztpilótája lehet. Ezt az állást jelenleg Nico Hülkenberg tölti be, aki ezzel el is veszítheti a helyét, de akár Adrian Sutil csapattársa is lehet.

_*„Most még nem tudok mit mondani, hogy mi lesz a jövőben, de szeretnénk rá gondot fordítani, beruházni, mert hiszünk benne” – nyilatkozta Bianchiról a Ferrari csapatfőnöke.
*_​_*
*_​_​_​_​_​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 6)

*Japán Nagydíj - Vettel már befutó, négyen a második helyért*
2011. 10. 06. 17.39

 <RIGHT> 



*


Vasárnap a szuzukai pályán rendezik meg a Forma-1-es autós gyorsasági-világbajnokság 15. futamát, a Japán Nagydíjat, amelyen várhatóan megvédi címét Sebastian Vettel. A Red Bull német pilótájának mindössze egy pontot kell szereznie, ahhoz, hogy minden idők legfiatalabb kétszeres vb-győztese legyen.
*​*
*

Vettel, aki idei kilencedik futamgyőzelmét gyűjtötte be másfél hete a szingapúri GP-n, 309 pontos, ez 124-gyel több, mint a mclarenes Jenson Button eddigi eredménye. A brit versenyző az egyetlen, aki még matematikailag behozhatná a címvédőt, ám ehhez elképesztő sorozatot kellene produkálnia a hátralévő öt viadalon: ötször kellene győznie, miközben Vettel egyetlen pontot sem szerezhetne. 
"A többi pilótához hasonlóan én is nagyon kedvelem ezt a pályát és az autómnak is jól fekszik" - nyilatkozta még elutazása előtt Vettel, aki tavaly megnyerte a szuzukai versenyt, s győzelme akkor nagyban hozzájárult ahhoz, hogy az idény végén megszerezte első vb-címét. 
Az első hely sorsa már gyakorlatilag eldőlt, a képzeletbeli dobogó második fokáért azonban még tart a versenyfutás Button (185 pont), valamint a spanyol Fernando Alonso (Ferrari, 184), az ausztrál Mark Webber (Red Bull, 182) és a brit Lewis Hamilton (McLaren, 168) között. 
"Úgy gondolom, a csapattal együtt elégedett lehetek, ha sikerül megszereznem a második helyet, ám ehhez elengedhetetlen a jó szereplés Szuzukában - nyilatkozta Alonso. - A legnagyobb riválisaimnak jelenleg jobb az autója, de ez nem jelenti azt, hogy feladnám a küzdelmet. Sőt, mindent elkövetek majd a siker érdekében."
Vettel tehát a szinte biztos címvédés reményében rajtolhat a szigetországi versenyen. Amennyiben ez sikerül, a német autóversenyző lehet a Forma-1 történetének kilencedik pilótája, aki megvédi vb-címét. Az eddigiek listája: Alberto Ascari (1952-1953), Juan Manuel Fangio (1954-1957), Jack Brabham (1959-60), Alain Prost (1985-86), Ayrton Senna (1990-91), Michael Schumacher (kétszer: 1994-95 és 2000-2004), Mika Ha:kkinen (1998-99), valamint Fernando Alonso (2005-06).
A szuzukai pálya hossza 5,807 km, a verseny 53 körös, tehát összesen 307,471 km-t tesznek meg vasárnap a pilóták. Rendkívül technikás a pálya, melynek nyolcas alakja van, egyedüliként az F1-ben. Szinte valamennyi kanyartípus fellelhető rajta, a legveszélyesebb talán a hosszú egyenest követő 130R, amely arról kapta a nevét, hogy sugara 130 méter.
​*A program:
péntek:
1. szabadedzés 3 ó
2. szabadedzés 7 ó
szombat:
3. szabadedzés 4 ó
időmérő edzés 7 ó
vasárnap:
futam 8 ó
*​*
*

*Barrichello: Nem szövetkezünk Hamilton ellen*
2011. 10. 06. 17.57 

 <RIGHT> 






*A Formula-1-es Pilóták Szervezetének (Grand Prix Drivers' Association - GPDA) elnöke, Rubens Barrichello cáfolja azokat a híreket, hogy a Japán Nagydíjon arra készülnének, hogy megvitassák Lewis Hamilton versenypályán mutatott viselkedését.*

Lewis Hamilton az idei szezonban számtalan rázós manőverbe keveredett, amiért jó néhány büntetést volt kénytelen elszenvedni, a 2008-as világbajnok legutóbb a Szingapúri Nagydíjon ütközött Felipe Massával, amit egy kis futam utáni balhé is követett, aminek eredményeképpen az a hír látott napvilágot, hogy a pilóták Suzukában szeretnék megvitatni a „Hamilton kérdést”. Barrichello azonban cáfolja azt, hogy a Szingapúrban történteknek bármilyen folytatása is lenne.

„Nem gondolom, hogy ez megtörténik” – nyilatkozta Barrichello a Press Association-nak. „A versenyzői eligazításon mindent megbeszélünk, majd a pilóták összejönnek egy kis további megbeszélésre. Például (Monza után) sokan mondták, hogy amit (Michael) Schumacher, Lewis (Hamiltonnal) Monzában tett az sportszerűtlen volt, de a megbeszélésünkön senki sem mondott semmit ezzel kapcsolatban, így én nem gondolnám, hogy Lewis tekintetében bármi is történne.”

Barrichello szerint egyébként Hamilton idén azért kapott több büntetést, mert többször alacsonyabb rajtpozícióból kellett magát előre verekednie. „A Formula-1-ben most sok előzés van, de a valóság az, hogy a DRS néhány autót gyorsabbá tesz az időmérőedzésen, de a futamon ők már nem olyan gyorsak. Ez sok előzést eredményez, és Hamiltonnak is sokat kell előznie, ő az egyik pilóta, aki a legtöbbet előz.”

A veterán brazil szerint Hamilton vezetési stílusa pedig egyáltalán nem kirívó a mezőnyben, mert bizony a hátsó régiókban is történnek izgalmas dolgok. 

*„Azt nem mondanám, hogy minden rendben van, de ahol én vagyok onnan igazságtalan lenne véleményt mondanom. Ha a kamerák mutatnák a 13., 14. helyeket akkor meghökkennénk, hogy mi történik ott. Az eligazításon mi is gyakran mondjuk Charlie (Whitingnak), hogy én próbáltam előzni, de nem tudtam, mert az a fickó blokkolt engem, de a kamerák csak azt a pilótát mutatják, aki az élen van és megnyeri a futamot.”
*​*
*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 7)

*Japán Nagydíj*

*2011. október 07-09.*


<TABLE class=race_countdown border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=event_type></TD><TD class=day>*<TABLE class=race_countdown border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=event_type>1. szabadedzés</TD><TD class=day>péntek</TD><TD class=time>10:00</TD><TD class=results> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=event_type>2. szabadedzés</TD><TD class=day>péntek</TD><TD class=time>14:00</TD><TD class=results> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=event_type>3. szabadedzés
</TD><TD class=day>szombat</TD><TD class=time>11:00</TD><TD class=results> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=event_type>Időmérő edzés</TD><TD class=day>szombat</TD><TD class=time>14:00</TD><TD class=results> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=event_type>Futam</TD><TD class=day>vasárnap</TD><TD class=time>15:00</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*</TD><TD class=time>

​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*A világbajnokság állása*​
*309 Sebastian Vettel *​
*185 Jenson Button *​
*184 Fernando Alonso *​
*182 Mark Webber *​
*168 Lewis Hamilton *​
*84 Felipe Massa *​
*62 Nico Rosberg *​
*52 Michael Schumacher *​
*34 Nick Heidfeld *​
*34 Vitaly Petrov *​

*A konstruktőri vb állása*
​

*491 RBR-Renault *​
*353 McLaren-Mercedes *​
*268 Ferrari *​
​*Webber soványabb, mint valaha*
2011. 10. 07. 03.42

 <RIGHT> 
*



*


*Webber is küzd a magas autóversenyzők örök problémájával: soha nem lehet olyan vékony, hogy elég könnyű legyen. Hasonló problémákkal küzdött annak idején Damon Hill és Alexander Wurz, vagy az elmúlt években Robert Kubica, aki az amúgy is sovány testfelépítéséből, a csapat kedvéért további hat kilótól szabadult meg.*

Mark Webber soványabb, mint valaha, de magasságának és csontozatának köszönhetően több mint tíz kilóval nyom többet csapattársánál. Webber 75 kilogramm, míg Vettel csak 64, és ez ebben a sportban, ahol minden grammnak jelentősége van, nagyon nagy hátrány, akár egy bajokság is elmehet rajta. Ez a 11 kilogramm különbözet is lehet az oka annak, hogy míg Vettel 2011 bajnoka lesz hamarosan, Webber még futamot sem nyert?
* 
„Nagyszerű lenne, ha a csapat kitalálna még valamit, amivel csökkenthetnénk az autó súlyát néhány grammal itt-ott” –* nyilatkozta Webber, de ezzel nem arra utalt, hogy az Adrian Newey által tervezett RB7 túl nehéz, inkább arra, hogy a súlyelosztással meg kéne tenni mindent az autó könnyebb kezelhetősége érdekében.
* 
„Soha nem voltam még ilyen vékony, mint most, semmi felesleget nem találok magamon. Talán, ha levágatnám a hajam…” – töprengett Webber.

*Néhány évvel ezelőtt Lewis Hamilton is találkozott ezzel az érzéssel, mikor Heikki Kovalainen csapattársa volt: *„Nevetséges! Semmi súlya, talán ha van 60 kilogramm. Akkor eltökéltem, hogy lefogyok, de soha nem sikerült elérnem a súlyát.”
*​*
*​<!-- a href="#" class="more">Teljes táblázat &raquo;</a -->​​<!-- a class="more" href="#">Teljes táblázat &raquo;</a -->


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 7)

*Japán Nagydíj: Buttoné az első szabadedzés*
*2011. 10. 07. 08.05 *

* <RIGHT> *






*A McLaren versenyzője Jenson Button tudott a leggyorsabb kört teljesíteni a Japán Nagydíj első szabadedzésén Suzukában. A második helyen csapattársa Lewis Hamilton végzett, a Red Bullos Sebastian Vettel előtt.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 7)

*F1: Button kétszer is megverte a mezőnyt, Vettel rontott*​ 


​ 
*Jenson Button zárta az élen a Forma-1-es Japán Nagydíj mindkét pénteki szabadedzését. A világbajnoki címre törő Sebastian Vettel "csak" a harmadik legjobb időt autózta.*​ 

Egy pont. Ennyit kell Sebastian Vettelnek összehoznia a hátralévő öt futamon, hogy világbajnok legyen - de még ha valami csoda folytán az eleddig tökéletesen megbízható Red Bull ötször egymás után csődöt mondana, a német akkor is joggal bízhatna benne, hogy Jenson Button nem fogja megnyerni mind az öt futamot... Ami azt jelenti, hogy a világbajnoki "versenyfutás" már csak matematikailag létezik, Vettelt már az sem állíthatná meg, ha mondjuk földönkívüliek rabolnák el (ami hasonló valószínűségű esemény, mint a Red Bull sorozatos műszaki hibáinak keletkezése).
Azt viszont nem lehet állítani, hogy Button harc nélkül adja meg magát: mindkét japán szabadedzésen a leggyorsabbnak bizonyult, és bizakodva várhatja az időmérőt, amely Vettel territóriumának számít az idei szezonban. A britnek délelőtt nem volt nagyon nehéz dolga, Vettel ugyanis kicsúszott, nem tudott teljes programot futni. Délután már igen, ugyanakkor a szuperlágy gumin az első három körében csak körbedöcögött a pályán, és igazán negyedjére húzott bele; körideje csak a harmadik helyre volt elég, de így is csak nem egészen két tizeddel maradt le a sokkal nagyobb intenzitással hajtó Button mögött.
Az egész évet fogadkozással, majd néhány biztató teljesítmény szegélyezte gyengélkedéssel töltő Ferrari most a pénteket megint jól kezdte, Fernando Alonso ugyanis bejött a második helyre, a nagy kérdés az, hogy az időmérőn is képes lesz-e ilyen sebességre a tűzpiros autó, az eddigi tapasztalatok ugyanis nem ezt mutatják.
Nagy meglepetés nem született az erős szélben lezajlott második edzésen, talán csak Lewis Hamilton gyengélkedése vehető ide, a McLaren pilótája csak a nyolcadik lett. Michael Schumacher le tudta győzni Nico Rosberget - a két mercedeses pilóta futott utolsóként lágy gumis gyors kört, Felipe Massa pedig hozta a szokásos közepes teljesítményt, és jó négy tizeddel kapott ki csapattársától...​ 
*Forma-1-es Japán Nagydíj, 2. szabadedzés, élmezőny*​ 
*1. Jenson Button (McLaren)*
*2. Fernando Alonso (Ferrari)*
*3. Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull)*
*4. Mark Webber (Red Bull)*
*5. Felipe Massa (Ferrari)*
*6. Michael Schumacher (Mercedes)*
*7. Nico Rosberg (Mercedes)*
*8. Lewis Hamilton (McLaren)*
*9. Vitalij Petrov (Renault)*​*10. Sebastian Buemi (Toro Rosso*



*Vettel a világbajnok, még ha tévén nézi is a futamot*
​ 



​


*Fernando Alonso elég egyértelműen a tudtára adta a kérdezősködő újságíróknak, hogy mi a véleménye ellenfele esélyeiről.*​


_Sebastiannak a zsebében van a cím még akkor is, ha úgy dönt, hogy tévén nézi a vasárnapi futamot. Úgy gondolom, hogy jobban fogja élvezni ezt a címet, mint az elsőt, mert sokkal kipihentebb, és látta előre, hogy eljön ez a pillanat. Sokkal jobban fel tud készülni a partyra! - mondta Alonso._​



*Schumacher tudja, mi vár Vettelre*​





​


*A Mercedes GP versenyzője tudja, hogy milyen érzés Japánban megnyerni a világbajnokságot, és ha valaki, akkor a német igazán tisztában van ennek jelentőségével.*​



Michael Schumacher a harmadik címét nyerte meg 2000-ben Suzukában, melyre öt évet kellett várnia:​


- Nagyon különleges itt megnyerni a címet, mivel ez a pálya arról híres, hogy a múltban sokszor dőlt el itt a bajnokság. Ez egy tradicionális pálya: a vonalvezetés nagyon különleges és kihívás is egyben - mondta Schumacher.​


- Sebastian más érzéssel kezdi meg a versenyt, mivel tudja, hogy nagyon sok mindennek kell történnie ahhoz, hogy ne ő legyen a világbajnok. Ez más, mint amikor én egy kemény év és egy kemény verseny után megnyertem a bajnokságot 2000-ben - hasonlítja össze a két helyzetet a hétszeres bajnok.​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 8)

*Japán Nagydíj: Versenyzői nyilatkozatok péntekről*
2011. 10. 08. 06.20 ​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Reakciók a Japán Nagydíj első napjáról. A megjelenések sorrendjében folyamatosan bővítjük a cikket az összes nyilatkozattal.*​ 

*McLaren*
*Jenson Button* (P1: 1., P2: 1.): _*"Mindig jó móka Szuzukában vezetni, különösen egy ilyen gyors autóval. Ez lenyűgöző pálya - az első szektora egyszerűen fenomenális; nem lehet pihenni, szerintem még levegőt sem veszünk közben. Minden azon múlik, hogy jól összefűzzük a kanyarokat, és megtaláljuk azt a balanszot, amellyel megfelelő ritmusban tudunk átszáguldani rajtuk. És az autónk erősnek tűnik itt. A mai nap alapján nem tudom, hogy állunk, de kellemes érzés volt vezetni. Különféle üzemanyagszintekkel kísérleteztünk: az autónk sok benzinnel tűrhetően megy a gyors irányváltásokat követelő szakaszon, bár van még fejlődnivalónk, különösen a hosszú etapokon. Az a legfontosabb, hogy az autót alkalmassá tegyük a győzelemre. A sisakomon ezen a hétvégén a japán zászló látható, illetve a 'JB' és 'Jenson' feliratok az oldalán és a hátulján. Hasonlít ahhoz, amit Monacóban viseltem, és a verseny után el fogom árverezni azoknak a javára, akiket érintett a földrengés és a cunami itt Japánban."*_​ 
*Lewis Hamilton* (P1: 2., P2: 8.): *"Szuzukában fantasztikus vezetni, különösen ilyenkor, amikor ennyire szép az idő. A köridőket elnézve szerintem a Red Bull péntekenként általában kevesebb benzinnel megy a hosszú etapokon, mint mi - legalábbis sokszor így volt -, ezért a versenyen rendszerint közelebb vagyunk hozzájuk. Szerintem a tempónk a hosszú etapokon, különösen Jenson autójából kiindulva, jónak tűnik: van rá esélyünk, hogy ütőképesek legyünk. Egy-egy mért körben is gyorsak vagyunk. Valójában azt gondolom, a versenyen az lesz a legnagyobb kihívás, hogy kíméljük a gumikat, mert a kopás problémát fog jelenteni a csapatoknak. A második edzés után a sportfelügyelők belepillantottak az adataimba, hogy megnézzék, lassítottam-e, amikor (Tonio) Liuzzi leparkolta az autóját a 14-es kanyar kijáratánál - de kiderült, hogy rosszabb volt a részidőm, és nem használtam sem a DRS-t, sem a KERS-t, úgyhogy nem lesz gond."*​ 
*Red Bull*
*Sebastian Vettel* (P1: 3., P2: 3.): *"Délelőtt nem hibáztam nagyot, egyszerűen egy pillanatra nem koncentráltam 100 százalékosan, és itt sokszor egy kis hibáért is nagy árat kell fizetni. Lecsúsztam a pályáról, és hiába próbáltam lelassítani az autót, végül nekikoccantam a gumifalnak. Az ütközés nem volt nagy, de természetesen hagyott némi nyomot az autón. Így aztán nem volt tökéletes a napunk, egy kicsit kellett is változtatnunk a programunkon, de végül a délutánunk egészen jól alakult. A pálya nagyon trükkös az idei gumikkal, sokkal többet mocorog az autó, úgyhogy vasárnap érdekes versenyre van kilátás. A 130R kanyart nyitott DRS-szel messze nem olyan könnyű bevenni, mint korábban!"*​ 
*Mark Webber* (P1: 5., P2: 4.): *"Ez egy nagyszerű pálya, igazán jó móka, itt aztán tényleg meg lehet küldeni az autókat, mindannyian nagyon élveztük. Ugyanakkor komoly kihívás is: van néhány trükkös kanyar, amelyek kifoghatnak rajtunk, miközben a határon autózunk. Sikerült sok hasznos információra szert tennünk, kipróbáltuk mindkét gumikeveréket és teljesítettünk néhány hosszabb menetet, szóval nem volt rossz a mai nap. Szerintem a KERS-szel nem lesz probléma, a DRS viszont kifoghat néhány emberen."*​ 
*Ferrari*
*Fernando Alonso* (P1: 4. P2: 2.): *"Idén láttuk már, hogy az adott pályától függően minden csapatnak voltak jó napjai és - a Red Bull kivételével - hullámvölgyei is, ezért nem kell nagyon meglepődnünk azon, hogy jelenleg úgy tűnik, jobb munkát végeztünk itt, mint például Szingapúrban. Ma még csak péntek van, ez történt ott is, de aztán az időmérőn nem tudtunk jobb helyet elérni, csak az ötödiket. Nem gondolom, hogy a dolgok nagyon különböznének attól, ami két hete volt, különösen nem a mi autónk, ami lényegében változatlan. Reméljük, hogy képesek leszünk harcolni a McLarennel és a Red Bullal, de tudjuk, hogy ez nem lesz könnyű. Amit mondhatok, hogy a mai érzéseink kicsit több önbizalomra adnak okot, mint az elmúlt versenyeken. De azt is észben kell tartanunk, hogy a versenyek végkimenetele sokkal nyitottabb manapság, mint a múltban, amikor a végeredmény alig különbözött a rajtsorrendtől: a stratégia, a gumik elhasználódása és a DRS sokkal kiszámíthatatlanabbá és látványosabbá tette a küzdelmet. Itt például szerintem sokkal több előzést fogunk látni, mint régebben."*​ 
*Felipe Massa* (P1:7., P2:5.): "Mindent egybevetve ez egy jó nap volt: az év többi péntekével összehasonlítva az első benyomások jobbak. Az autó viszonylag jól viselkedett, de az is igaz, hogy holnap délutáning nem tudhatjuk biztosan, hogy hol állunk a többiekhez képest. Sokat dolgoztunk azon, hogy megtaláljuk a legjobb beállítást, fontos dolgokat tanultunk a hétvége hátralévő részére nézve. A gumik elhasználódása elég jelentősnek tűnik, ami a versenystratégiák terén nagyobb szabadságot ad: az autó helyes beállításának megtalálása nem lesz könnyű feladat. Talán harcolhatunk egy dobogós helyért, ami reális cél. Persze mindig a győzelemért akarok harcolni, de igaz, hogy a Red Bullnak jelentős előnye van, de továbbra is hinnünk kell magunkban, mert a versenyeken bármi megtörténhet."​ 
*Toro Rosso*
*Sébastien Buemi* (P1: 8., P2: 10.): "Hosszú idő, talán a Magyar Nagydíj óta ez az első sima péntekünk, műszaki problémák, balesetek és eső nélkül. Ennek köszönhetően sok munkát el tudtunk végezni, az autó jónak tűnik és az új alkatrészek is jól működnek. Egy kicsit még korai lenne arról beszélni, hogy mire képes az autó, de például Szingapúrhoz képest sokkal jobban állunk: akkor a csoportunk végén kullogtunk, most viszont csak (Vitalij) Petrov van előttünk. Az autóhoz jobban passzolnak az ilyen típusú pályák, ennek ellenére jobb, ha nem bízzuk el magunkat, hanem megvárjuk, hogyan alakul az időmérő edzés - biztosan szoros meccs lesz. Mindenesetre bízom benne, hogy jó hétvégénk lehet. Sikerült kiismernünk a gumikat is, mindkettővel elég hosszú etapokat lehet megtenni, Jaime (Alguersuari) az opciós abroncsokat tesztelte, én pedig az elsődlegeseket, nagyon sok kört mentem a közepes keverékkel."​ 
*Jamie Alguersuari* (P1: 6., P2: 11.): "Jó nap volt, jó munkát végeztünk, és úgy érzem, sikerült előrelépnünk. Remélem, hogy ezt holnap egy eredményes időmérő edzéssel tudjuk alátámasztani és olyan rajthelyeket tudunk szerezni, amelyekből indulva jó versenyt futhatunk. Az autónk egyértelműen jobban viselkedik az ilyen pályákon, mint a nagy leszorítóerőt igénylőkön, amilyen Szingapúr is volt. Jobb a tempónk és még vannak tartalékaink, szóval jelenleg egészen ígéretesnek tűnik a helyzetünk. A két gumikeverék között elég nagy a különbség, de ez a pálya amúgy is komoly kihívás elé állítja az abroncsokat. Emiatt nem lesz egyszerű megtalálni a megfelelő stratégiát, a verseny pedig sok izgalmat ígér."​ 
*Mercedes GP*
*Michael Schumacher* (P1: 9., P2: 6.): "Elég tipikus két szabadedzés volt ma. Ahogy általában, most is a beállításokon dolgoztunk, amit szerettünk volna, azt nagyjából elértük, de tudjuk, hogy a pálya karakterisztikája nem passzol tökéletesen az autónkhoz, és vannak még területek, amiken dolgoznunk kell. Amit eddig láttam, abból arra következtetek, hogy az időmérőn abban a régióban találjuk majd magunkat, ahol mostanában lenni szoktunk, de nyilvánvaló, hogy mindent megteszünk azért, hogy javítsunk a pozíciónkon."​ 
*Nico Rosberg* (P1: 16., P2: 7.): "Két kihívásokkal teli szabadedzésen vagyunk túl, azon dolgoztunk, hogy megtaláljuk a helyes egyensúlyt magas és alacsony üzemanyagszinttel is. A második szabadedzés végén elégedett voltam azzal, amit tanultunk, szerintem minden a jó irányba tart a holnapi időmérő előtt."​ 
*Renault*
*Vitalij Petrov* (P1: 10., P2: 9.): "Mindkét edzés egészen jól alakult számunkra, nem volt semmilyen jelentős műszaki problémánk, végre tudtuk hajtani a tervezett programot, pozitív irányba alakultak a dolgok. El kell még végeznünk néhány módosítást, hogy ütőképesebbé tegyük az autót, de az alapok jónak tűnnek. Reggel ki kellett cserélnünk a fogaslécet a kormányműben, de ez nem befolyásolta a programunkat, sikerült annyi kört teljesítenem, amennyit terveztünk. Ha holnap is így folytatjuk, jó pozícióba kerülhetünk a vasárnapi versenyre."​ 
*Bruno Senna* (P1: 11., P2: 14.): "Jó volt újra Szuzukában vezetni, ez egy nagyszerű pálya. A nap folyamán az új, szűkebb karosszériaborítással foglalkoztunk és elvégeztünk több módosítást, hogy megtaláljuk a megfelelő balanszot. A legnagyobb problémát a túlkormányzottság okozta, főleg az 1-es kanyarban meglepetésszerűen jelentkező túlkormányzottság. Egy alkalommal meg is pördültem miatta, de az autó nem sérült meg, és az itteni kiváló sportbírók segítségével sikerült visszatérnem a pályára és folytatni tudtam a programomat. Még rengeteg tennivaló vár ránk, már ma el kell kezdenünk a munkát."​ 
*Force India*
*Adrian Sutil* (P1: -, P2: 12.): "Szuzuka mindig mosolyt csal az arcomra, és délután nagyon élveztem a vezetést. A szokásos programot követtük: néhány rövid, több hosszú etapot teljesítettünk, és kipróbáltuk mindkét féle gumit. Azt találtuk, hogy mindkét keverék igen gyorsan kopik, különösen a ma tapasztalt magas aszfalthőmérséklet mellett. Az edzés elején alulkormányzottsággal küszködtem, mert az első gumik megadták magukat, úgyhogy ezt próbáltuk meg orvosolni. A nap végére előreléptünk, de holnapig még sok dolgunk lesz, hogy jobb balanszot találjunk."​ 
*Paul di Resta* (P1: 14., P2: 15.): "Ma ismerkedhettem meg Szuzukával, úgyhogy az első edzés arról szólt számomra, hogy megtaláljam a ritmust a pályán. Mindig tudtam, hogy ez nagyon technikás kör, és még számos kanyarban nyerhetek majd időt, különösen az első szektorban. Ma elég szeles is volt az idő, délután még jobban, mint délelőtt, ez ide-oda dobálta az autót. A csapaton belül eltérő programot bonyolítottunk le, és a visszajelzések alapján úgy tűnik, a hétvége fennmaradó részében inkább az Adrian autójához választott irány lesz az előnyösebb. Egész nap küzdöttem az autóm farával, jórészt azért, mert a gumik gyorsan elkoptak - ez a közepes és a lágy gumikra is érvényes volt."​ 
*Nico Hülkenberg* (P1: 12., P2: - ): "Ez eredményes edzés volt számomra. Hiánytalanul megtettük a tervezett etapokat, így hasznos adatokat szereztünk a gumikkal kapcsolatban, és kiértékeltük az új anyagú fékeket is. Ám ahogy az első szabadedzésen mindig, a pálya kezdetben nagyon nyers volt, és az autót nehéz volt vezetni, mert a balansz nem volt tökéletes, márpedig egy ilyen gyors pályán annak kellene lennie. Ami a gumikat illeti, a közepes keverékűek durván koptak, ez azonban javulni fog, ahogy az aszfalt felgumizódik. Ettől függetlenül mindkét edzésen kiderült, hogy ez a verseny az abroncsok szempontjából nem lesz egyszerű."​ 
*Sauber*
*Sergio Pérez* (P1: 15., P2: 13.): "Ma tényleg jó programot bonyolítottunk le. Ez az első alkalom, hogy vezethetek itt, és a pálya igencsak nehéz. Kétségkívül javulhatok még, és ki kell hoznunk a maximumot az új aero-csomagunkból is. Az első gumik kopása jelentős volt, a balanszon majd állítanunk kell, hogy a versenyen ellensúlyozzuk ezt.​ 
*Kamui Kobajasi* (P1: 13., P2: 16.): "A sok újdonság miatt, amit az autóhoz kaptunk, sűrű napunk volt ma, hogy mindent le tudjunk ellenőrizni, de szerencsére fennakadás nélkül lebonyolítottuk a programunkat. A köridőm értelemszerűen nem tűnik túl jónak, mert az új szett lágy gumikon megpördültem az egyik gyors kanyarban. Összességében úgy vélem, javíthatunk az autónk balanszán, és majd a tempónkon is, miután most áttanulmányozzuk, hogy a mai tapasztalatok alapján milyen megoldásokat érdemes használnunk."​ 
*Williams*
*Rubens Barrichello* (P1: 17., P2: 18.): "Ma sajnos kevés időt tölthettem a pályán. Délelőtt egy defekt vágta rövidre az edzésemet, délután pedig egy kicsúszás. Az autóm a balesetet megelőzően nagyon lötyögősnek tűnt, úgyhogy most sokmindennek utána kell járnunk."​ 
*Pastor Maldonado* (P1: 18., P2: 21.): "A délutáni edzésen egy motorhiba miatt kellett korán kiállnom. Most járok először Szuzukában, úgyhogy nagyon szükségem lenne a körökre. A holnap délelőtti szabadedzésen kell bepótolnunk a munkát."​ 
*Lotus*
*Heikki Kovalainen* (P1: -, P2: 17.): "Nagyon elégedett vagyok azzal, ahogy a délutánom alakult. Az ilyen gyors pályákon az ember mindig egy kicsit hátrányban van, ha ki kell hagynia az első edzést, időbe telik hozzászokni a tempóhoz. Szerencsére az autó balansza szinte azonnal rendben volt, sikerült teljesítenünk a tervezett programot, szóval jól alakultak a dolgok. Úgy tűnik, a gumik jól viselkednek ezen a pályán, a hosszú etapokon a lágyabb keverék nagyjából az utolsó körig kitartott, szerintem máris sikerült jó beállításokat találnunk. Ez pedig csak jobb lesz, ahogy egyre több gumi kerül a pályára. Úgy gondolom, hogy a futamon jó eredményt érhetünk el, figyelembe véve a versenytempónkat és azt, hogy milyen jól tudjuk kezelni a gumik elhasználódását mindkét keverék esetében. Vasárnap minden kiderül!"​ 
*Karun Chandhok* (P1: 20., P2: -): "Jó volt ismét pályára lépni, különösen Szuzukában, mivel korábban még nem vezettem itt, és már nagyon vártam, hogy kipróbálhassam. Beletelt egy kis időbe, amíg megtaláltam a helyes íveket, utána viszont elkezdtek kopni a gumik, így már nem tudtam javítani az eredményemen, pedig a pálya bizonyos részein folyamatosan gyorsultam. Egészen tisztességes mennyiségű kört tudtam megtenni és szerintem teljesítettem a rám bízott feladatot. Az autó egyértelműen gyorsabbnak tűnik, mint Németországban, ahol versenyeztem vele. A Szingapúrban bemutatott fejlesztéseinknek köszönhetően sikerült egy kicsivel előbbre lépnünk, a leintéskor egészen közel voltunk az egyik Williams-hez. Szerintem ezúttal is tudunk majd harcolni a versenyen, és remélhetőleg jó eredményt érünk el, akárcsak tavaly."​ 
*Jarno Trulli* (P1: 19., P2: 23.): "A mai is egy amolyan elindulok-megállok nap volt számomra. Délelőtt próbáltam megszokni azt a szervokormányt, amelyet kimondottan erre a futamra szereltünk be az autóba, és jónak is tűnt, de mire elkezdtem volna rendesen nyomni a gázt, bejött egy műszaki hiba. Délutánra változtattunk néhány dolgon, amelyktől az autó egyértelműen jobbnak tűnt, de hiába tettük fel a lágyabb gumikat, ezúttal egy elektromos probléma miatt nem tudtam gyors köröket futni. Ennek ellenére úgy érzem, hogy az autó folyamatosan javul, és Heikki köridői alapján úgy vélem, hogy holnap minden rendben lesz."​ 
*Virgin*
*Timo Glock*(P1:21.,P2:22.): "Nem volt problémamentes az első edzés, az autómnak volt egy kis vízszivárgása, ezért nem tudtam sokat menni. Ez egy kevés időnkbe került, a munkát át kellett ütemeznünk a második szabadedzésre, ezért délután elég sűrű programot teljesítettünk. Úgy gondolom, hogy tűrhető irányba tartunk, még akkor is, ha még javítanunk kell az autón. A csapat remek munkát végzett ma, a hibákat hamar kijavították. Meglátjuk, hogy mi lesz holnap."​ 
*Jerome D'Ambrosio*(P1:22.,P2:20.): "Szerintem az első edzés simán zajlott. A második viszont elég zsúfolt volt, és még nem vagyok elégedett az autó balanszával, ezen még egy kicsit dolgoznunk kell. Biztos, hogy van hová fejlődni, ezért ma éjjel nekiállunk a munkának, és megpróbáljuk a legtöbbet kihozni abból, amink van. Nagyon élvezem itt a versenyzést - Szuzuka egy hihetetlen pálya."​ 
*Hispania*
*Daniel Ricciardo* (P1: 23., P2: 22.): "Egészen jól alakult a napom, szerencsére jobban, mint Toniónak, akinek sajnos nagyon hamar ki kellett állnia. Nagyon boldog vagyok, hogy sikerült befejeznem mindkét edzést. Az autó nem tűnik rossznak, de még mindig eléggé el vagyunk maradva a legközelebbi ellenfeleink tempójától, nagyot kellene lépnünk előre, hogy csökkentsük a hátrányunkat. Nem igazán tudom, hol találhatnánk meg a hiányzó időt, a hiba talán részben a vezetési stílusomban van. Keményen kell dolgoznia az egész csapatnak, hogy csökkentsük a hátrányunkat, reméljük, hogy a futamra versenyképesek leszünk."​ 
*Vitantonio Liuzzi* (P1: -, P2: 24.): "Sajnos a mai nap túl rövid volt ahhoz, hogy bármit is megtudjunk az autóról. Három kör után gondunk támadt a víznyomással, ezért meg kellett állnom kint a pályán. Két kör nem elég ahhoz, hogy véleményt alkossak az autóról, de legalább abban a két körben megfelelő volt a tempónk. Nagy kár a mai napért, mert ezen a pályán különösen fontos a kilométerek gyűjtése, hogy az ember fel tudja venni a ritmust. Egy ilyen rövid szabadedzés után biztosan nem lesz könnyű hétvégénk, holnap majd kiderül, hol tartunk."​ 
*Narain Karthikeyan* (P1: 24., P2: -): "Mindig jó érzés, amikor beülhetek az autóba, még ha csak egy edzés erejéig is. Délelőtt elvégeztem a rám bízott feladatokat, gyűjtöttem a kilométereket, és próbáltam formába rázódni az Indiai GP előtt. Szuzukában sok a tempós kanyar, jó volt egy ilyen gyors pályán vezetni. Nagyon élveztem, és remélem, hogy sikerült elegendő adatot gyűjtenem a csapat számára."


*szombat:
**3. szabadedzés 4 ó
időmérő edzés 7 ó
*
*vasárnap:
futam 8 ó*
*
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 8)

*Japán Nagydíj - Sebastian Vettel indul az élről*
2011. 10. 08. 





*


A vb-címvédő Sebastian Vettel, a Red Bull német pilótája indul az élről vasárnap a Forma-1-es Japán Nagydíjon.A szombati időmérő edzésen Vettel mögött a brit Jenson Button (McLaren) lett a második, a harmadik helyen pedig csapattársa, a szintén brit Lewis Hamilton végzett.

*​*
*A viadal honlapja szerint a negyedik és az ötödik helyet két ferraris autóversenyző, a brazil Felipe Massa és a spanyol Fernando Alonso foglalta el. 
A vasárnapi futamon Vettel, akinek már egy pont is elég a vb-címvédéshez, minden idők legfiatalabb kétszeres világbajnokává válhat négy versennyel az idény vége előtt. A német pilóta tavaly és tavalyelőtt is győzött a szuzukai pályán.


*A rajtsorrend:
1. sor:
Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull)
Jenson Button (brit, McLaren)

2. sor:
Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren)
Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari)

3. sor:
Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari)
Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull)

4. sor:
Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes)
Bruno Senna (brazil, Renault)

5. sor:
Vitalij Petrov (orosz, Renault)
Kobajasi Kamui (japán, Sauber)

6. sor: 
Adrian Sutil (német, Force India)
Paul di Resta (brit, Force India)

7. sor:
Rubens Barrichello (brazil, Williams) 
Pastor Maldonado (venezuelai, Williams)

8. sor:
Sébastien Buemi (svájci, Toro Rosso)
Jaime Alguersuari (spanyol, Toro Rosso)

9. sor:
Sergio Perez (mexikói, Sauber)
Heikki Kovalainen (finn, Lotus)

10. sor:
Jarno Trulli (olasz, Lotus)
Jérome d,Ambrosio (belga, Virgin)

11. sor:
Timo Glock (német, Virgin)
Daniel Ricciardo (ausztrál, Hispania)

12. sor:
Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes)
Vitantonio Liuzzi (olasz, Hispania)

A további program:
vasárnap:
futam 8 ó
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 9)

*Forma-1: Button a futamot, Vettel a világbajnokságot nyerte meg*
2011. 10. 09. 09.56 

<RIGHT>



*


Sebastian Vettel, a Red Bull német pilótája harmadik lett a Forma-1-es Japán Nagydíjon, így négy futammal a zárás előtt behozhatatlan előnybe került, és megvédte világbajnoki címét.
*


*A vasárnapi versenyt a brit Jenson Button (McLaren) nyerte, a spanyol Fernando Alonso (Ferrari) lett a második.
*​*
*
*A 24 éves és 98 napos Vettel, aki az idén eddig kilenc futamgyőzelmet könyvelhetett el, minden idők legfiatalabb kétszeres F1-es világbajnoka lett. 
**A címvédő, akinek a verseny előtt csak egy pont hiányzott az újabb sikeréhez, az élről rajtolt, de Buttonnak a viadal első harmada után sikerült megelőznie, majd Alonso is elébe került.

*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 11)

*Mercedes: Építenénk a lendületre*
2011. 10. 11. 05.15

 <RIGHT> 






*A Koreai Nagydíjat, a 2011-es világbajnokság 16. futamát október 16-án rendezik a Dél-Jeolla régióban található Korea International Circuit pályán. Hét nappal a Japán Nagydíj után, a yeongami pályán a második futamot rendezik, miután 2010-ben bemutatkozott a sportban.*


Az első kanyarig 150 méter hosszú egyenes vezet, ez a legrövidebb távolság Monaco és Törökország után (120 méter). A tavalyi versenyen 26 kört töltöttek a pilóták a biztonsági autó mögött, ez 146 kilométernek felel meg. A 2011-es kanadai futamig ez volt a legtöbb kör, melyet a versenyen biztonsági autó mögött teljesítettek.

*Michael Schumacher: 
*"A tavalyi első, koreai látogatás érdekes élmény volt és élvezettel tanultam meg az új, Yeongam pályát. Nagyon lenyűgöző létesítmény, a pálya elegendő kihívást tartogat, élvezetessé teszi a vezetést. Jó eredményt értünk el, mivel megismételtem tavalyi legjobb eredményem, a negyedik lettem. A nyári szünet óta bíztató helyezéseket szereztünk, keményen dolgoztunk teljesítményünk javításán. Remélem, ez a trend Koreában is folytatódik a hétvégén, majd pedig a hátralévő versenyeken."

*Nico Rosberg: 
*"Örömmel várom a koreai versenyt: élvezem a pályát és a tavalyi első verseny teltház előtt zajlott. Természetesen célom a tavalyinál egy sokkal sikeresebb versenyhétvége, akkor Webberrel ütköztem a második körben a biztonsági autó mögött. Japánban megtanultuk, hogy teljesítményünkkel kisebb előrelépést értünk el Szingapúr óta. Remélem, a hétvégén egy újabb lépést teszünk."

*Ross Brawn, csapatfőnök: 
*"A suzukai hétvége után a csapat összepakolt és Dél-Koreába indult a szezon utolsó versenyeire. A Korea International Circuit tavaly mutatkozott be a naptárban, a létesítmény lenyűgöző, a pálya érdekes és igényes vonalvezetésű a pilóták és a mérnökök számára. Erős versenyteljesítményt nyújtottunk Suzukában, miután nem volt sima hétvégénk, így Koreában szeretnénk a legtöbbet kihozni jelenlegi technikai csomagunkból és folytatni az eredményességet."

*Norbert Haug, Mercedes-Benz Motorsport, alelnök: 
*"A Korea International Circuit pálya Yeongamban nagyon összetett kihívást jelent az autóknak és a pilótáknak: hosszú egyenesek az első szektorban, ezt egy sokkal szűkebb második rész követ, amely trükkös kanyarokat, szűk részeket tartalmaz a betonfalak között. Az állandó versenypályák közül ezért itt az egyik legkisebb az átlagsebesség, körülbelül 205 kilométer/óra. A tavalyi első versenyen nagy kihívást jelentett az időjárás és a négy biztonsági autós fázis; habár az idei évben reménykedünk, jobb idő lesz, de a kevés bukótér miatt valószínűleg a biztonsági autó ismét szerephez jut. A Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG biztonsági autó az utóbbi négy versenyen a pályán volt. Erős hétvégénk volt Suzukában és egészen versenyképes csapatteljesítményt nyújtottunk. Kihívás számunkra, hogy ugyanezen a szinten teljesítsünk egy teljesen más pályán, szeretnénk a három élcsapat között pontot szerezni, ahogy ez sikerült az utóbbi négy versenyből három alkalommal." 


*5000 euróra büntették a Toro Rossót*
2011. 10. 11. 03.13

 <RIGHT> 






*A Toro Rosso 5000 eurós pénzbüntetést kapott az FIA versenybíráitól, miután a Japán Nagydíjon Sebastien Buemi autójára nem megfelelően rögzítették a jobb első kereket.*

Az eset 21 perccel a verseny megkezdése után történt, Buemi volt a futam egyetlen kiesője, amikor autójának kereke az S-kanyaroknál levált.

*A versenybírák az esetet úgy minősítették, a boxutcából az autót veszélyesen engedték el, a szerelők hibáztak. *


​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 11)

*Jövőre nem lesz Renault csapat a Forma-1-ben!*​ 



​ 
*Motorszállítóként maradnak a franciák, de a Lotus-Renault istálló, ha a Forma-1 Bizottság is áldását adja rá, a jövő szezontól csak Lotus néven szerepel tovább.*​ 
A Renault tervei szerint a Lotus-Renault csapat Lotus névre vált a jövő évben, a francia motorgyártó teljes mellszélességgel támogatja az ötletet. Ezzel véget vethetnek minden korábbi vitázásnak, mely a Lotus márkanév körül alakult ki az elmúlt két évben.
Még 2009 végén a Renault eladta a Genii Capitalnek a részesedését, majd a brit autógyártó céggel, a Lotusszal is szerződést kötött az idei évad megkezdése előtt. A viták ellenére döntés csak november 3-án fog születni a kérdésben, amikor a Formula 1 Bizottság összeül. Itt lesz alkalom arra, hogy a jelenlegi Team Lotus hivatalosan is nevet váltson és Caterham legyen, a Lotus-Renault GP pedig simán csak Lotusra vált.
A Renault Sport igazgatója, Jean-Francois Caubet optimista, szerinte a döntéseket jóvá fogják hagyni: 
- Két évvel ezelőtt eladtuk a csapatot, de a stratégiánk az volt, hogy nem szakítunk meg minden kapcsolatot velük. Ha egy nagy márkát képviselsz, akkor nem hagyhatod csak úgy abba. - nyilatkozta Caubet az Autpsort munkatársának.
- Az autó neve kicsit kellemetlenül érintette a Reanult-t, mivel a csapat irányítását a Genii végzi, a fő szponzor pedig a Lotus, de az angol sajtó mégis Renault-ként emlegette csak a csapatot! Mi fogjuk a motorokat adni és továbbra is keményen fogunk dolgozni, szükségünk van egy másik erős csapatra a Red Bull mellett, mely felveheti velük a harcot.
- Nem akarjuk a Red Bullt-t sem magára hagyni, ha két jó csapatod van, akkor folyton összehasonlítod őket. Nagyon fontos, hogy nekünk is legyen egy belső versenyünk. Tehát, még ha eltérő kapcsolatban is vagyunk a két csapattal, akkor is, számunkra ők két ügyfél. Két nagyon fontos ügyfél - mondta el Caubet.​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 12)

*Hamilton vissza fog térni*
2011. 10. 12. 02.18 

 <RIGHT> 






*A McLaren csapat vezetője, Martin Whitmarsh biztos benne, hogy Lewis Hamilton hamarosan túljut majd ezen a nehéz időszakon és újra világbajnoki címmel örvendezteti meg majd őket.*

Whitmarsh úgy gondolja, hogy a 2008-as világbajnok nem vesztette el a képességeit, így előbb vagy utóbb megoldódnak a problémái. Hamilton a 2008-as bajnoki címe óta nem igazán tudott harcba szállni a világbajnoki címért, és erről nem csak az autója tehet, mert a botrányosan gyenge 2009-es év után a 2010-es és a 2011-es szezonban is talán lehetett volna esélye arra, hogy megszorongassa Sebastian Vettelt. Hamilton azonban tavaly az Olasz és a Szingapúri Nagydíjon is ütközött, amivel akkor gyakorlatilag elvesztette az esélyét a bajnoki címre, az ide szezonban pedig például a Kanadai és a Belga Nagydíjakon kellett idő előtt búcsúznia a versenytől, míg Monacóban, vagy Szingapúrban büntetések fosztották meg a dobogós helyektől.

„Úgy gondolom, hogy meg kellene nyugodnia, és akkor vissza fog térni” – nyilatkozta Whitmarsh az Autosportnak. „Ő egy nagyszerű pilóta, aki a szívét is kiteszi, és nagyon nyitott érzelmileg. Nem szereti, ha nem ő nyer, és én remélem, hogy ezen a héten Lewis egyik legnagyobb győzelmét is megünnepelhetjük majd, és ez teljes mértékben lehetséges. Mi tudjuk, hogy ő mit tud, és azt is tudjuk, hogy milyen autója van, és ő ezzel képes a győzelemre. Csak összpontosítania kell és nekünk, ennek érdekében mindent meg is kell tennünk.”

*Whitmarsh szerint Hamilton ezért gyorsan magára talál majd.* *„Csak meg kell nézni az élsportolókat, akik néha egy kicsit elvesztik a lábuk alól a talajt, és azt kell, hogy mondjam jelenleg ebben van egy kis balszerencse is. Ő olyan helyzetben van azonban, amiből nagyon, de nagyon gyorsan magára találhat.”*
​*Forma-1: Boullier a héten egyeztet Kubicával*
2011. 10. 12. 05.20

 <RIGHT> 
*



*


*A Renault csapatfőnöke, Eric Boullier úgy tervezi, a héten beszél Robert Kubicával felépülésének folyamatáról, így lassan készülhet a döntésre, vajon kell-e helyettest keresnie a lengyel pilóta helyére 2012-ben.*
*Boullier közölte, az ülés szabaddá válik Kubica számára, amennyiben elég fitt lesz a versenyzésre.

*Azonban a csapatfőnök azt is hozzátette, rövidesen választ vár kérdésére, mert a csapat nem szeretne hónapokig bizonytalanságban lenni - csökkentve ezzel esélyeit arra, hogy egy élpilótát szerződtessen, amennyiben Kubica nem tér vissza.

Boullier elmondta, szeretné néhány napon belül kidolgozni a csapat terveit - ezért Kubicától első kézből szeretné hallani a híreket.

"A héten találkozunk, hogy kiderüljön, hol áll, majd tervet készítünk. Nem tudom, milyen gyorsan születhet döntés. Nem egy normál folyamat, nincs normál folyamat. Találkoznunk, beszélnünk, tesztelnünk kell, mindent megtenni és erre szükségünk van."

A Renault-nak döntését Kubicáról hamarosan meg kell hoznia, mivel az alakulat szeretne egyértelműen első számú pilótát meghatározni. Rubens Barrichello az egyetlen a pilótapiacon, aki futamokat is nyert, habár ő már pályafutása végén jár, így nem lehet hosszú távú megoldás a Renault számára.
* 
Azonban a csapat fiatal pilótákkal is kacérkodik - mint például Bruno Senna, vagy a harmadik számú pilóta, Romain Grosjean, ám elképzelhető, hogy olyan fiatal tehetség is érkezhet, mint Paul di Resta és Nico Hülkenberg, a két pilóta még nem kötött szerződést 2012-re a Force Indiával*
​*​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 13)

*Nem lesz hosszú a sikerszéria*
2011. 10. 13. 05.07

 <RIGHT> 






*Egy véleményen vannak a Forma-1 korábbi meghatározó alakjai: Vettel már nem lesz annyira meghatározó a Forma-1-ben, mint Michael Schumacher volt, nem következik olyan hosszú egyeduralom, mint a 2000-es évek elején a ’Schumi-korszak.’*

Ennek legfőbb okát abban látják, hogy nagyon megváltoztak a körülmények az elmúlt 10 évben, mind a szabályokat, mind a versenyzőket illetően. 
Hans-Joachim Stuck szerint azonban nem csak ezért nem kerülhet Schumacher helyzetébe: „Olyan intelligenciával rendelkezik, mint Senna vagy Prost, de hiányzik belőle Hamilton virtusa és Schumacher precizitása, ahogy odafigyel a részletekre. Nem hiszem, hogy a következő 15 évben bárki is nyolc címet tudna szerezni, annyira különböznek a jelenlegi szabályok a Schumi korszak szabályaitól. A csapatoknak sokkal nagyobb szabadságuk van az autó fejlesztésében.” Ezzel Damon Hill, az 1996-os év világbajnoka is egyetért: „Túl sokat nyert (Schumacher), ezért is változtatták meg a szabályokat.”

David Coulthard a Red Bull csapattól ment nyugdíjba, és jelenleg is együtt dolgozik a csapattal, de mégis úgy látja, Schumacher és a Ferrari sikere megismételhetetlen: „Nem látom, hogy a Red Bull olyan hosszú távú dominanciát tudna fenntartani, mint a 2000-es években a Ferrari. Ma már nincs szezon közbeni tesztelés, és csak egy gumibeszállító van. És ha a Red Bull még túl is tudná magát költekezni a többieknél, a szabályok ezt sem engedik. A Ferrarinak egyszerre volt meg az anyagi és a szellemi tőkéje abban az időszakban, és nemcsak gyors, de megbízható is volt az autójuk. Ez volt a sikerük gerince. Manapság azonban már mindenki nagyon megbízható. Azt sem szabad elfelejteni, hogy Schumacher abszolút első számú pilóta volt a Ferrarinál, mindent neki rendeltek alá. Gyakran a csapattársai is érte versenyeztek. Bármit is mondanak a Red Bullal kapcsolatban, az ausztrál (Webber) egyenlő esélyt és bánásmódot kap. Végül pedig, most egy olyan korban élünk, ahol a szabályok viszonylag stabilak. A Red Bull azért tudott meghatározó lenni az elmúlt három évben, mert Newy reagált a legokosabban az utolsó nagy szabályrendszer változásra 2009-ben. Newey újra és újra bizonyít, amikor mindig képes újra tiszta lappal kezdeni, és onnan építkezni. De 2012-ben minimális változások lesznek csak, sőt az egyik kifejezetten rosszul érintheti a Red Bullt: a kipufogó diffúzor betiltása. Ez nem a ’Red Bull-korszak’ kezdete, az elmúlt két év nem is emlékeztet 2002-re vagy 2004-re. Ja, és ha valaki nem vette volna észre, a legutóbbi versenyt egy McLaren nyerte.”

*A Forma-1-ben korábban mérnökként dolgozó Joan Villadelprat pedig arra figyelmeztet, hogy a kipufogó diffúzor elvesztése miatt a tervező, Adrian Newey is gondban lehet majd: „Hacsak Newey nem húz elő még egy nyulat a kalapból, akkor izgalmas bajnokságnak nézünk elébe 2012-ben.”
* ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 15)

*Rosberget megbüntették*
2011. 10. 15. 07.20

 <RIGHT> 






*Nico Rosberget 10000 euróra büntették, melyből 5000 eurót felfüggesztettek, mivel a második szabadedzés után nem érkezett meg időben a versenybírák elé.*


A Mercedes GP pilótáját a versenybírák beidézték a második szabadedzésen történt ütközés miatt. Rosberg Jaime Alguersuari autójába csúszott.

Habár kétségtelen volt az ütközés ténye, a versenybírák a körülmények, valamint a pilóta eredményei miatt úgy döntöttek, a német pilóta megmenekül a büntetés alól.

A versenybírák jelentéséből kiderül: "A versenybírák enyhítő körülményként vették figyelembe a boxutca kijáratánál történt eset kapcsán, hogy a pálya vizes volt és a telemetriai adatok alapján a nyolcas rajtszámú autó fékezésben volt, amikor az autó pilótája meglátta a 19-es rajtszámú autót, továbbá figyelembe vettük azt a tényt, hogy Mr. Rosberg jó eredményeket ért el az idei évben, ezért büntetést nem alkalmazunk."

Annak ellenére, hogy az ütközés miatt nem kapott büntetést, a versenybírákat nem nyűgözte le az a tény, hogy Rosberg nem érkezett meg a megbeszélésre a lehető leghamarabb.

*Mivel Rosberg későn érkezett, 10000 eurós büntetést kapott, melynek felét felfüggesztették és amennyiben a következő 12 hónapban nem kerül sor hasonló esetre, úgy el is engedik azt. Elméletileg a döntés ellen fellebbezéssel élhet.*


*A McLaren volt a leggyorsabb Koreában az intermédia abroncson*
2011. 10. 15. 05.20

 <RIGHT> 






*Esős időben a McLaren pilótája, Lewis Hamilton futotta ma 1 perc 50.828 másodperccel a legjobb időt Pirelli P Zero kék intermédia abroncson a koreai Yeongam pályán a második szabadedzésen. Hamiltont csapattársa, Jenson Button követte mindössze egytized másodperccel lemaradva.*

Néhány versenyző később slick abroncsra váltott, de hamar kiderült, hogy ehhez túl vizes még a pálya. A Yeongam pályát nem használták a tavalyi Koreai Nagydíj óta, ezért rendkívül nyers és csúszós a felszíne. Ráadásul a 19 fokos levegőhőmérséklet miatt nem melegedtek fel elég gyorsan az abroncsok.

Mivel pénteken kezdettől fogva esett az eső, valamennyi csapat kapott még egy garnitúra intermédia abroncsot a legújabb szabályok szerint. Így a pilótáknak öt szett intermédia abroncs és három szett esőgumi állt rendelkezésére a mai napon. Délelőtt minden versenyző P Zero narancssárga esőgumin futott. A Mercedeses Michael Schumacher volt a leggyorsabb 2 perc 02.784 másodperccel az edzés végén, amikor a pálya már felszáradt néhány helyen.

A délutáni szabadedzés könnyű esővel indult, mely kissé alábbhagyott egy félóra múltán. A Sauberes Kamui Kobayashi kivételével (aki továbbra is esőgumit használt) minden pilóta P Zero kék intermédia abroncson kezdte a délutánt, majd néhányan megpróbálkoztak a hétvégére választott P Zero sárga lágy és P Zero piros szuper-lágy gumikeverékkel.

Mivel délelőtt a csapatoknak nem volt lehetőségük kipróbálni a száraz időre való abroncsokat, délután az lett volna a fontos, hogy különböző üzemanyag-teher mellett felmérjék az abroncsok teljesítményét száraz pályán, hogy meghatározhassák, mikor érdemes átállni a slick abroncsra. Amikor kiderült, hogy az esős idő ezt megakadályozza, a csapatok az intermédia abroncs és az esőgumi teljesítményére koncentráltak. Holnapra és vasárnapra szárazabb idő várható, ami azt jelenti, hogy a holnapi egyórás szabadedzésnek fontos szerepe lesz.

Paul Hembery, a Pirelli motorsport igazgatójának nyilatkozata: „A csapatok kaptak ma egy újabb garnitúra intermédia abroncsot, mely az esőgumival együtt jól szerepelt: kicsi volt a kopás mértéke, így akár húsz vagy annál több kört is futhatnak a pilóták kiállás nélkül ilyen viszonyok között. Miután néhány versenyző megpróbálkozott a slick abronccsal délután, kiderült, hogy a pálya túl nedves még ehhez, különösen úgy, hogy már az eső előtt is csúszós volt. Láttuk, hogy a pálya igen lassan szárad fel az aszfalt minősége és a fekvése miatt. Az előrejelzések szerint holnap szárazabb idő lesz, így nagy veszteség, hogy egyáltalán nem sikerült száraz időre való abroncson futni. Mindazonáltal mindenki így járt, és ez a kihívás is a verseny része. Holnap remélhetőleg többet megtudunk arról, hogyan szerepelnek a slick gumikeverékek ezen a nehéz pályán.”

Napi tények

ˇ A koreai a közé az öt pálya (Törökország, Szingapúr, Abu Dzabi, Brazília) közé tartozik, melyek az óra járásával ellentétes irányúak.

ˇ A pálya kiképzésén nem változtattak a tavalyi nagydíj óta, de elbontották a falat a 16-os és 18-as kanyar között, hogy javítsák a kanyarok beláthatóságát.



*Forma-1 Korea: Hamilton nyerte a második edzést *








*A McLaren kettőse végzett az élen a Koreai Nagydíj második szabadedzésén, Lewis Hamilton az első csapattársa Jenson Button a második időt autózta. A harmadik helyet Sebastian Vettel szerezte meg Fernando Alonso előtt.
*​*
*


​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 15)

*Hamilton megtörte a Red Bull egyeduralmát*
2011. 10. 15. 17.00

 <RIGHT> 






*A McLaren pilótája, Lewis Hamilton Koreában véget vetett a Red Bull 2011-es dominanciájának, a pole pozícióért folytatott harcban legyőzte Sebastian Vettelt.*

Lewis Hamilton a tavalyi Kanadai Nagydíj után szerzett ismét pole pozíciót és megszakította a Red Bull dominanciáját, mely a tavalyi, Abu Dhabi Nagydíj óta tartott.

Hamilton volt a leggyorsabb az időmérő edzés első két etapjában, majd a harmadikban 0.03 másodperccel tudott jobb kört autózni, mint Vettel.

Jenson Button a harmadik etapban rövid ideig a második helyen állt, majd Vettelnek sikerült a suzukai futamot megnyerő pilótát legyőznie, 1:36.042-es idővel. Hamilton 1:35.820-as időt futott. Vettel ugyan elégedett volt a rádióban, de szokatlan stratégiát választott, az időmérő edzés első etapjában szuperlágy keveréket használt és egy szett lágy abroncsot megspórolt a versenyre.

Mark Webber második gyors körét megszakítva a negyedik helyen zárt a másik Red Bullal, megelőzve a Ferrarikat. Felipe Massa egymás második alkalommal tudta csapattársát, Fernando Alonsót legyőzni.

A mercedeses Nico Rosberg és a Renault-t kormányzó Vitalij Petrov osztozhat a negyedik soron, a két Force India ugyan bejutott a harmadik etapba, de mért kört nem futottak.

Rosberg volt az egyetlen Mercedes pilóta az első tízben, Michael Schumacher alig csúszott ki a harmadik etapból. Utolsó körében gumivibrációra panaszkodva Schumacher a 12. helyre került, a két Toro Rosso közé, Jaime Alguersuari alig maradt el az első tíztől, Paul di Resta az utolsó pillanatokban előzte meg.

Bruno Senna 0.6 másodperccel maradt el csapattársától, Petrovtól a második etapban, a 15. helyen zárt.

A Sauber gyengén teljesített, Kamui Kobayashi és Sergio Perez csak a 14. és 17. helyen végeztek, a Williams ismét szenvedett - Pastor Maldonado kiütötte csapattársát, Rubens Barrichellót az első etapban, majd a venezuelai pilóta a 16. helyen zárt.

A mezőny végén a Lotus, Virgin és a HRT a szokásos sorrendet foglalhatja el, Daniel Ricciardo technikai probléma miatt még a pályára sem tudott kimenni.

*A Koreai Nagydíj helyi idő szerint vasárnap, 15 órakor kezdődik.* 


*Koreai Nagydíj - Időmérő végeredménye:
* 
*Koreai Nagydíj - Időmérő végeredménye:*
<TABLE style="WIDTH: 464px; HEIGHT: 478px" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=464><TBODY><TR><TD>*Hely*</TD><TD>*Versenyző*</TD><TD>*Csapat*</TD><TD>*Idő*</TD><TD>*Körök*</TD></TR><TR><TD> 

*Q3*
</TD></TR><TR><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*Lewis Hamilton*</TD><TD>*McLaren*</TD><TD>*1’35.820*</TD><TD>*14*</TD></TR><TR><TD>2</TD><TD>Sebastian Vettel</TD><TD>Red Bull</TD><TD>1’36.042</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR><TD>3</TD><TD>Jenson Button</TD><TD>McLaren</TD><TD>1’36.126</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR><TD>4</TD><TD>Mark Webber</TD><TD>Red Bull</TD><TD>1’36.468</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR><TD>5</TD><TD>Felipe Massa</TD><TD>Ferrari</TD><TD>1’36.831</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR><TD>6</TD><TD>Fernando Alonso</TD><TD>Ferrari</TD><TD>1’36.980</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR><TD>7</TD><TD>Nico Rosberg</TD><TD>Mercedes-Benz</TD><TD>1’37.754</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR><TD>8</TD><TD>Vitaly Petrov</TD><TD>Renault</TD><TD>1’38.124</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR><TD>9</TD><TD>Paul di Resta</TD><TD>Force India</TD><TD>1’38.254</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR><TD>10</TD><TD>Adrian Sutil</TD><TD>Force India</TD><TD>1’38.219</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Q2*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*Jaime Alguersuari*</TD><TD>*Toro Rosso*</TD><TD>*1’38.315*</TD><TD>*11*</TD></TR><TR><TD>12</TD><TD>Michael Schumacher</TD><TD>Mercedes-Benz</TD><TD>1’38.354</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR><TD>13</TD><TD>Sébastien Buemi</TD><TD>Toro Rosso</TD><TD>1’38.508</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR><TD>14</TD><TD>Kamui Kobayashi</TD><TD>Sauber</TD><TD>1’38.775</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR><TD>15</TD><TD>Bruno Senna</TD><TD>Renault</TD><TD>1’38.791</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR><TD>16</TD><TD>Pastor Maldonado</TD><TD>Williams</TD><TD>1’39.189</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR><TD>17</TD><TD>Sergio Perez</TD><TD>Sauber</TD><TD>1’39.443</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Q1*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*18*</TD><TD>*Rubens Barrichello*</TD><TD>*Williams*</TD><TD>*1’39.538*</TD><TD>*4*</TD></TR><TR><TD>19</TD><TD>Heikki Kovalainen</TD><TD>Lotus</TD><TD>1’40.522</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR><TD>20</TD><TD>Jarno Trulli</TD><TD>Lotus</TD><TD>1’41.101</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR><TD>21</TD><TD>Timo Glock</TD><TD>Virgin</TD><TD>1’42.091</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR><TD>22</TD><TD>Jérome d’Ambrosio</TD><TD>Virgin</TD><TD>1’43.483</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR><TD>23</TD><TD>Tonio Liuzzi</TD><TD>HRT</TD><TD>1’43.758</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR><TD>24</TD><TD>Daniel Ricciardo</TD><TD>HRT</TD><TD>----------</TD><TD>2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 16)

*Dél-koreai Nagydíj - Vettel győzött, a Red Bull megvédte vb-címét*





*


A már világbajnok Sebastian Vettel, a Red Bull német pilótája nyerte vasárnap a Forma-1-es Dél-koreai Nagydíjat. Az osztrák istálló három futammal a zárás előtt megvédte csapat világbajnoki címét.
*​*
*
Vettel mögött a brit *Lewis Hamilton* (McLaren) lett a *második,* míg a *harmadik* helyen az ausztrál* Mark Webber (Red Bull) végzett.
*A 24 éves pilóta a rajt után azonnal az élre állt és előnyét végig megtartotta. A német autóversenyző idei tizedik futamgyőzelmét szerezte meg a Dél-koreai GP-n.
Rendben, különösebb gond nélkül lezajlott a start, Vettel megelőzte az élről rajtoló Hamiltont, mögöttük Webber, a két ferraris, a brazil Felipe Massa és a spanyol Fernando Alonso, majd a brit Jenson Button (McLaren) következett. Utóbbi, három pozíciót vesztett a gyenge kezdés miatt.
A pilóták "békésen" vonatoztak, a tizedik kör végén változatlan volt a helyzet az élbolyban. A 15. körben megkezdődtek a kerékcserék, az élbolyból elsőként Button járt a boxutcában.
A 17. körben az orosz Vitalij Petrov (Renault) hibázott és összeütközött a hétszeres világbajnok német Michael Schumacherrel (Mercedes). Mindketten kiestek. Beküldték a biztonsági autót. A Safety Car a huszadik körben hagyta el a pályát, az élen Vettel, Hamilton, Webber és Button robogott. Féltávnál változatlan volt a sorrend az élbolyban.
Hamilton és Webber a 34. körben cserélt másodszor kereket. A brit és az ausztrál versenyző óriási csatát vívott egymással, de Hamiltonnak sikerült megőriznie pozícióját. 

*A zárás előtt 15 körrel továbbra is Vettel volt az élen több mint tíz másodperces előnnyel, mögötte Hamilton, Webber, Button, Alonso és Massa következett.* 

*A hajrában nem változott az élmezőny sorrendje.

*​*
*​


----------



## CPX (2011 Október 18)

Remélem, Hamiltoné lesz a 2. hely!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 19)

*Forma-1: Hivatalosan is megnyitották az indiai pályát*
2011. 10. 19. 06.27 

 <RIGHT> 
*A Buddh International Circuit pályát, mely az első Indiai Nagydíjnak ad otthont, kedden hivatalosan is átadták.*


A több, mint 875 hektáron fekvő területen található pálya 5140 méter hosszú. A leggyorsabb kört várhatóan 1 perc 27 másodperc körül lehet teljesíteni, az átlagsebesség 210 kilométer/óra lesz.






*A csapatok, pilóták, autók és felszerelések hamarosan megérkeznek, a futamot október 30-án rendezik.*









*A Ferrari támogatja a Red Bullt, vége a FOTA-nak?*
2011. 10. 19. 03.01 

 <RIGHT> 


http://www.formula.hu/hirek_media/61799/Image/95068_orig.jpg

*A Red Bull Racinget követően a Ferrari is megkérdőjelezi a csapatok szövetségének, a FOTA-nak az életképességét.*


Az utóbbi időben több csapattal kapcsolatban felmerült, hogy megsértik a csapatok között fennálló szóbeli egyezményt a költségcsökkentésről (RRA), amely többek között a szélcsatorna használati időket, vagy a csapatok alkalmazottainak a számát szabályozná. A pletykák szerint azonban ezek alól egyes csapatok nagyon kreatív módszerekkel próbálnak kibújni, például egyes alkalmazottaik gyakran külső cégek fizetési listáin szerepelnek csak. A francia AFP hírügynökségnek adott interjújában a Ferrari csapat vezetője, Stefano Domenicali is csatlakozott a Red Bull csapatvezetőjének, Christian Hornernek azon véleményéhez, hogy vagy egy új költségcsökkentő megállapodásra van szükség, vagy egyszerűen fel kellene adni az egészet. 

„Ami a költségcsökkentést illeti, mi ilyen formában nem támogatjuk a folytatását” – nyilatkozta Domenicali. „Ha nincs bizalom, akkor nem kell folytatnunk. Mi tudjuk, hogy a FOTA miért jött létre, ezért meg kell értenünk, hogy vajon szükség van e még rá. Mi a céljai a jövőben a FOTA-nak? Ha egyáltalán még van jövője.” 

Az újabb Concorde egyezmény megkötése előtt nyilvánvalóan a FOTA belső viszálya jól jön Bernie Ecclestone-nak, ugyanakkor bizonyos csapatok számára, mint a Formula-1-es hírnevét éppen most alapozó Red Bull, vagy a költségcsökkentő megszorítások miatt is egyre látványosabban versenyképtelen Ferrari számára a FOTA jelenlegi céljainál más rövid távú érdekek is elsőbbséget kaphatnak.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 20)

*Alonso: Nekem nem kell a legjobb autó*
2011. 10. 20. 07.03

 <RIGHT> 


http://www.formula.hu/hirek_media/61840/Image/95128_orig.jpg

*Fernando Alonso úgy véli, nincs szüksége ahhoz a mezőny legjobb autójára, hogy jövőre ő legyen a világbajnok. Elég, ha versenyképes. Most, hogy a szélcsatorna gondok megoldódni látszanak, a csapatfőnök is bizakodó. *


Ugyan nem tudott dobogóra állni, de Koreában már jobb teljesítményt mutatott a Ferrari csapata – így gondolja, Stefano Domenicali, a csapat vezetője, utalva arra, hogy Alonso az új fejlesztésű, 2012-re szánt szárnnyal ötödik helyen végzett. 
Alonso gyorsabb volt az új szárnnyal, mint csapattársa, Felipe Massa, a régi típusúval. Domenicali szerint a szélcsatornában végzett munka alatt szerzett adatok láthatóan segítségükre voltak egész hétvégén, ami jó jel. Ezzel arra utal, hogy korábban, a téli tesztek idején voltak gondok a Ferrari szélcsatornájában szerzett adatokkal, ezért nem tudták az idén, az előre jósolt teljesítményt hozni. 
*Alonso nagyon bizakodó a 2012-es autót tekintve: „Nekem nem kell, hogy enyém legyen a legjobb autó ahhoz, hogy megnyerhessem a világbajnokságot, elég, ha versenyképes.”*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 23)

*Vettel győzelmét is feláldozná Webberért*








*Az új világbajnok, Sebastian Vettel elmondta, azért, hogy csapattársa, Mark Webber tökéletes eredményt érjen el az idei évben, kész feláldozni a futamgyőzelmet.*


A Red Bull és a 24 éves német pilóta már megszerezte a konstruktőri és az egyéni világbajnoki címet, de Mark Webber három versennyel a szezon vége előtt jelenleg csak a negyedik helyen áll, Fernando Alonso és Jenson Button mögött.

Webber még nem tudott futamot nyerni az idei évben, Vettel pedig már tíznél jár, így az ausztrál pilótának talán segítségre van szüksége a 13 pontos hátrány ledolgozásához.

"Három versennyel a szezon vége előtt, reméljük, hogy a lehető legjobb eredményt érjük el a csapat számára is" - nyilatkozta Vettel.

Ezzel a csapatfőnök, Christian Horner is egyetért: "Webbernek nagyon erős éve volt és szeretnénk a második helyet megszereznie vele az egyéni pontversenyben. Ez a célunk az év hátralévő részében - futamokat nyerni vele és stílusosan befejezni az évet."

*Amikor arról kérdezték, feladná-e a győzelmet azért, hogy Webber a dobogó legfelső fokára állhasson, Vettel így válaszolt:* *"Igen, minden bizonnyal."*


*New Jerseybe megy a Forma-1 2013-tól *

*Az Autosport szaklap értesülése szerint 2013-tól két Forma-1-es futamot rendezhet Amerika, a tervezett austini verseny mellett New Jerseyben is lesz nagydíj. Jövő hétre várható a hivatalos bejelentés.*






Újabb városi futam kerülhet be a versenynaptárba az Autosport értesülése szerint, 2013-tól az amerikai New Jersey utcáin körözhetnek a pilóták. A tervek szerint 2012-ben rendezik az első austini futamot, így 2013-tól két nagydíja is lehet az Egyesült Államoknak. Úgy tudni, hogy New Jerseyvel kapcsolatban jövő héten lesz a hivatalos bejelentés.

Bernie Ecclestone régi álma volt, hogy a keleti parton, New York környékén hozzon össze egy versenyt. Jövő héten New Jersey kormányzója, Chris Christie és egyéb helyi politikusok jelentik be a nagy hírt, a nyitány 2013 júniusában, közvetlenül a Kanadai Nagydíj után lesz. Az austini futam megtartja helyét a versenynaptár végén.

"A tárgyalások zajlanak, mindenki a legjobb megoldásra törekszik. Meglátjuk, mi lesz" - nyilatkozta Ecclestone a New York-i versennyel kapcsolatban tavaly. Még nincs hír a tervezett nyomvonalról, valószínűleg a Hudson folyó mellett halad majd, Manhattan felhőkarcolóival a háttérben.

A Wall Street Journal szerint a weehawkeni Port Imperialban a jövő kedden tartanak egy sajtótájékoztatót, itt jelenthetik be az új amerikai futamot.
​*Jövőre női versenyző érkezik a Forma-1-be?*

*Nem elképzelhetetlen, hogy 2012-ben női versenyzővel gyarapodik majd a királykategória mezőnye, Maria de Villota állítása szerint ugyanis jó esélyei vannak arra, hogy jövőre rendszeres látogatója lesz az F1-es paddocknak.*

A 31 esztendős hölgy augusztusban már vezethetett forma-1-es versenygépet, a Paul Richard versenypályán ugyanis a *Renault*lehetőséget adott számára arra, hogy vezesse a csapat 2009-es autóját.

Villota a spanyol sajtónak nyilatkozva úgy fogalmazott, közel áll ahhoz, hogy bebiztosítson magának egy állást a Forma-1-ben a jövő évre.
*„Az első teszt augusztusban olyan jól ment, hogy segített megnyitni a lehetőségeket”* – mondta a korábban a Superleage sorozatban versenyző pilóta, majd hozzátette, rövidtávú céljai közt szerepel, hogy a Forma-1-ben versenyezzen 2012-ben.
A korábbi F1-es versenyző, Emili de Villota lánya emellett elárulta, meggyőződése, hogy fizikálisan is felkészült arra, hogy az autósportok csúcsosztályában szerepeljen.


*Következő Futam!*
*Indiai Nagydíj*

*Október 28.*
*03:00 - 04:30 Pénteki 1. szabadedzés*
*07:00 - 08:30 Pénteki 2. szabadedzés*

*Október 29.*
*04:00 - 05:00 Szombati szabadedzés*
*07:00 - 08:00 Időmérő*

*Október 30.*
*08:00 - 10:00 Futam*
​</BEVEZETO>​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 24)

*Ecclestone aggódott az Indiai Nagydíj miatt*
2011. 10. 24. 05.16 

 <RIGHT> 







*A tavaly az Új-Delhiben rendezett Nemzetközösségi Játékok nem éppel briliáns megrendezése után Bernie Ecclestone elismerte, hogy bizony aggódott azért, hogy a Buddh International Circuit vajon időben elkészül e.*



*„Két héttel ezelőtt még nagyon pesszimista voltam”* – nyilatkozta Ecclestone a Guardian-nek. „Kaptam képeket a pályáról és azt gondoltam magamban, hogy Krisztusom, nem leszünk készen időben. De ezeket a képeket összehasonlítva a legutóbbi képekkel valami hihetetlen. Az ottaniak biztosan nagyon idegesek voltak, hogy jó munkát végezzenek, és nagy szenvedélyt érezhetnek a sport iránt. Így most igazán alig várom a következő vasárnapi futamot.”
Ecclestone szerint az is jó hír, hogy a HRT csapat jóvoltából, Narain Karthikeyan személyében legalább egy hazai pilóta lesz a futamon, a pályára pedig minden valószínűség szerint egy rossz szavuk sem lehet majd a pilótáknak. 
*„Még azért dolgozni kell egy kicsit a tájképen, de mindenki a nap 24 órájában, a hét minden napján megtesz azért mindent, hogy készen legyenek. Úgy vélem, hogy a pilóták élvezni fogják a pályát, ez egy fantasztikus létesítmény, a világ négy, vagy öt legjobb pályája között lesz. Nagyon nagy szintkülönbségek vannak, ez a fel és le jelleg egy kicsit Törökországra fog emlékeztetni, míg néhány kanyar Ausztráliát juttatja eszembe. Így ez egy igazán technikás pálya lesz.”*​

*Forma-1: Az FIA megszigorítja a motorirányítás előírásait*








*A hírek szerint az FIA úgy tájékoztatta a csapatokat, hogy a 2012-es szezonban a kipufogó-diffúzor rendszer betiltásával és az új függőleges kipufogó rendszerek előírásával párhuzamosan semmiféle egzotikus motorvezérlési karakterisztikát sem lesz hajlandó megengedni.*



Többen, így a Mercedes GP csapatvezetője, Ross Brawn is jelezték már, hogy nem érzik úgy, hogy a 2012-ben a kipufogórendszerrel kapcsolatban életbelépő új szabályok, így a kipufogó nyílásnak a motorborításra való helyezése maradéktalanul elérik majd a céljukat és száműzik a kipufogó-diffúzor rendszereket a Formula-1-ből. A csapatok ugyanis ezen rendszerek működtetésére a motorirányítást használták, így a motorok akkor is ontották a forró kipufogógázokat a kipufogó rendszerbe, amikor a pilóta éppen nem nyomta a gázpedált. Némely csapat, így a Renault motorokat használó Red Bull és Lotus Renault GP az idei szezonban ezt megbízhatósági okokkal is magyarázta, ez azonban nem csak a kipufogó szelepeknek tett jót, hanem az autók a kanyarban is sokak langyobb sebességet érhettek el köszönhetően annak, hogy a kipufogó-diffúzor rendszerük még ilyenkor is csúcsra járatva működött. Szakértők szerint ezáltal az autók leszorító ereje 20%-al is növekedhetett, így a kipufogó-diffúzor rendszerek még a 2011-ben betiltott dupla-diffúzoroknál is hatékonyabbak voltak. 

Az FIA azonban jövőre végképp be akarja zárni ezt a kiskaput, ezért úgy tájékoztatta a csapatokat, hogy 2012-ben semmiféle egzotikus motorirányítást sem fog eltűrni, és Charlie Whiting már azt is közölte a csapatok technikai igazgatóival, hogy az ECU új szoftvere *2012-ben nagyon szigorú határértékeket fog tartalmazni ezen a területen. *

*Az FIA reményei szerint ezzel elérik azt, hogy a motorból csak valóban akkor távozzanak égéstermékek, amikor a fojtószelep nyitva van.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 26)

*Forma-1 Kubica már tud autót vezetni*
2011. 10. 26. 01.03

<RIGHT>







*Robert Kubica orvosa közölte a média képviselőivel, hogy a Renault versenyzője újra képes lesz Forma-1-es autót vezetni.*


Robert Kubica szerencsétlen balesete óta folynak a találgatások jövőjéről. Orvosa, Igor Rossello a lengyel rádió „Az érem harmadik oldala” című adásában nagyon pozitívan nyilatkozott: „Robert az utóbbi időben hatalmasat lépett előre. A balesete óta gondozom jobb kezét, és mostanra elértük, hogy mindegyik ujját mozgatja, ami nem is olyan rég még lehetetlennek tűnt. Lassanként minden úgy működik, ahogy kell.” 

„Már abban gondolkodunk, hogy amilyen hamar csak lehet, valamilyen versenyautóba ülhessen. Autót vezetni ugyanis már tud” – meséli Rossello büszkén. Kubica „elveszített” kezének jelenlegi állapotáról egy fotót is bemutatott a nyilvánosságnak. Azonban a Forma-1-es visszatérés esélye nem nőtt a felvétel láttán, csupán az vált egyértelművé, hogy Kubica már nem visel kötést a kezén. 

*„Ilyen esetben az összes funkció nem nyerhető vissza. Átgondoltuk az amputáció lehetőségét is”* – mondja Kubica orvosa. – *„Ő azonban újra tud majd Forma-1-es autót vezetni, elvégre versenyzőről beszélünk, nem pedig zongoristáról.*


*Forma-1: Chandhok nem indulhat a hazai versenyén*
2011. 10. 26. 05.40

<RIGHT>






*A Lotus csapat kitart az eredeti pilótafelállás mellett, így Karun Chandhok nem kap helyet a hétvégén, nem indulhat első hazai nagydíján, Indiában. *


Chandhok azt remélte, hogy Narain Karthikeyan mellett ő is rajthoz állhat majd az első Indiai Nagydíjon, és sokáig úgy is tűnt, sikerrel jár. A tervek szerint Jarno Trulli lett volna az, akinek át kellett volna adnia autóját az Indiai Nagydíjra, ahogy egyszer az idén már megtette, Németországban. A Lotus csapat azonban most úgy döntött, mégsem engedi Chandhokot a második autóba, mert fontos számukra a konstruktőrök versenyében megszerezni a 10. helyet, és erre a megszokott Kovalainen - Trulli párossal több esélyük van. 
A tízedik helyért három csapat, a Lotus mellett a Virgin és a HRT is harcol. Chandhok ennek ellenére szerepelhet majd a pénteki első szabadedzésen, és azt mondja, megérti a csapat döntését. 
„Nagyon izgatott vagyok, hogy vezethetek az új Buddh International Circuit aszfaltján hazai közönség előtt, ugyanakkor természetesen csalódott vagyok, hogy nem állhatok rajthoz vasárnap. Elfogadom a csapat döntését, hogy a tapasztaltabb és tehetségesebb pilótákat választja, Trulli és Kovalainen rendelkezésre áll. Ez egy nagyon fiatal csapat, sokat kell tenniük még, hogy biztosítsák a jövőjüket a sportban, és ennek érdekében olykor kemény döntéseket kell hozni. Ebben az esetben nehéz a választás, de megértem, hogy ez most nem rólam szól. Ez a csapatról szól, mind a 254 emberről a pályán és a gyárban, akik a jövőt építik. Részemről, azt hiszem én magam is fejlődtem a pénteki edzéslehetőségeket és alig várom, hogy részem lehessen egy újabb erős hétvégében a csapattal” – nyilatkozta Chandhok.


*Na még egyszer! Újra lehet szavazni a kalocsai mintás overallra*





*


Kedden délután újraindították azt a szavazást, amelynek során a szurkolók dönthetik el, hogy a Forma-1-es idényzáró Brazil Nagydíjon milyen overállt viseljen Lewis Hamilton és Jenson Button, a McLaren két brit pilótája. 

*Amennyiben nem a közelmúltban megejtett sorshúzás nyertese, azaz a német design lesz az első, úgy két győztest hirdetnek ki. Ez utóbbi esetben a pilóták két különböző kezeslábast viselnek a brazil GP időmérő edzésén. 
A voksokat kedden (ma) 14 órától csütörtökön 23 óráig lehet leadni. A játék új szabályai szerint, a manipulációk elkerülése érdekében 24 óra elteltével lehet ismét új szavazatot leadni - tájékoztatta az MTI-t a Roland Divatház Zrt. a Hugo Boss közlésére hivatkozva.
A McLaren és a Hugo Boss három évtizeddel ezelőtt szerződött le egymással, utóbbi a 30. évforduló alkalmából 37 országban hirdette meg az "Öltöztess fel a Fináléra" designversenyt, melynek az a lényege, hogy egy-egy adott futamon a McLaren két pilótája, Hamilton és Button azt az overállt viseli az időmérő edzésen, amelyet a benyújtott pályázaton a nemzetközi zsűri a legjobbnak tartott.
Az internetes voksolást egyszer már lebonyolították, s a magyar Kalmár István által tervezett kalocsai mintás ruha sokáig vezetett is. Azonban a vállalat sportszponzorációval foglalkozó menedzsere, Patrick Brockhacker azt mondta Kalmár Istvánnak, hogy szabálytalanságra bukkantak, ezért érvénytelenítették a szavazást és kisorsolták a győztest, amely a német overáll lett. Utóbb azonban mégis úgy döntöttek, hogy új szavazást indítanak.​
*A kalocsai mintás overállt a McLaren pilótái már viselték a Magyar Nagydíjon.
*​*
*

*A kezeslábasokra, köztük a magyar tervezésű kalocsai mintás ruhára a oldalon lehet voksolni.
*
*SZAVAZZUNK MI IS KEDVES FÓRUMOZÓK!*​*
*
*[HIDE]http://www.hugoboss.com/de/en/emag/mcLaren/index.php [/HIDE]*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 28)

*Jaypee Group Circuit – Indiai Nagydíj*

<TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD>*Verseny:*</TD><TD>*2011. október 30. 00:00-02:00*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Időmérő edzés:*</TD><TD>*2011. október 29. 00:00-01:00*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD>*Szabadedzés 1.:*</TD><TD>*2011. október 28. 00:00-01:30*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Szabadedzés 2.:*</TD><TD>*2011. október 28. 00:00-01:30*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Szabadedzés 3.:*</TD><TD>*2011. október 29. 00:00-01:00*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD>*Helyszín*
</TD><TD></TD><TD>*Hosszúság:*</TD><TD>*5,137 km*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Pálya neve:*</TD><TD>*Jaypee Group Circuit*</TD><TD>*Körök száma:*</TD><TD>*60*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Város:*</TD><TD>*India, Újdelhi*</TD><TD>*Kanyarok száma:*</TD><TD>*16*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Építés ideje:*</TD><TD>*2011*</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>*Pályacsúcs:*</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>






*Forma-1: Mi lesz Sutillal és Barrichellóval?*








*Joe Saward szerint egyre nehezebb helyzetben vannak a pilótapiacon a Force India és a Williams csapat tapasztalt, de a 2012-es évre még szerződéssel nem rendelkező pilótái, a német Adrian Sutil és a brazil Rubens Barrichello.*

Nagyon sok pletyka kering a 2012-es szerződések körül, de a lehetőség egy jó ülésre egyre kisebb azt követően, hogy a főszereplők már mind aláírtak a 2012-es szezonra. Jelenleg az összes élcsapat, így a Red Bull Racing (Sebastian Vettel, Mark Webber), a McLaren (Lewis Hamilton, Jenson Button), a Ferrari (Fernando Alonso, Felipe Massa) és a Mercedes GP (Nico Rosberg, Michael Schumacher) is bejelentette már a 2012-es pilótafelállását, akárcsak a Sauber, ahol marad a Sergio Perez, Kamui Kobayashi felállás, míg a Team Lotus szintén megerősítette már a Heikki Kovalainen, Jarno Trulli pilótapárosát. Saward szerint a Force India nagy valószínűség szerint a Paul di Resta és Nico Hülkenberg párossal fog indulni a 2012-es szezonban, míg bár még nem erősítették meg megbízható forrásból, de roppant logikusnak tűnik, hogy Kimi Raikkönen nagyvalószínűség szerint aláírt a Williams csapathoz, ahol a pénzes venezuelai pilótának, Pastor Maldonadónak a helye eddig sem volt kérdéses.

Saward szerint mindez azt jelenti, hogy a pilótapiacon még a Lotus Renault GP-nél, a Scuderia Toro Rossónál, valamint a sereghajtó HRT és Marussia Virgin Racing csapatoknál van hely. Ezek közül egyik sem szenved hiányt jelentkezőkből, különösen a Lotus Renault GP iránt nagy az érdeklődés. Az első számú jelölt Saward szerint a Lotus egyik ülésére Robert Kubica, azonban a lengyel pilótánál még mindig nagyon bizonytalan, hogy vajon képes lesz e visszatérni a balesetét követően a Formula-1-be. Vitalij Petrovval és Bruno Sennával azonban más természetű problémák vannak, bár mindketten tehetségesek és némi pénz is áll, illetve állhat mögöttük az idei szezonban azonban csak apró villanásokra futotta a tehetségükből. A Lotus negyedik szóba jöhető pilótája a francia Romain Grosjean, aki igaz, hogy idén megnyerte a GP2-es bajnokságot, 2009-ben azonban már kapott egy esélyt a Formula-1-re, akkor azonban nagyon nem tudott élni vele. Most lehet, hogy Grosjean erősebb, és lehet, hogy jobb választás, mint a többiek, de mi van, ha még sem?

A Scuderia Toro Rossónál is négy pilóta harcol a két versenyző ülésért. Jaime Alguersuari, Sebastien Buemi, Daniel Ricciardo és Jean-Eric Vergne. Közöttük azonban Saward szerint nagyon nehéz lesz a választás. Alguersuari és Buemi teljesítménye nagyon hasonló, így ki tudná megmondani azt, hogy melyikük is a gyorsabb? Ráadásul Ricciardo jól teljesít a HRT-nél, míg Vergnét szintén sokra tartják a szakértők. Saward szerint ezért a Toro Rossónál a döntést a Red Bull fogja meghozni, és nem a 2012-es szezon, hanem sokkal inkább a 2013-as év lesz a döntésük mozgatórugója, hiszen az idén 35 éves Mark Webbernek csak egy éves szerződése van az energiaitalosokkal. 
A vert mezőnyhöz tartozó HRT-nek jelenleg más fontosabb gondjai is vannak, mint a 2012-es pilótafelállásuk, így a Marussia Virgin Racing lehet az egyetlen csapat, ahol a fiatal pilóták a siker reményében kopogtathatnak. A Virginnél azonban csak egy ülés elérhető, hiszen Timo Glocknak szerződése van a csapattal. A másik ülés azonban annak ellenére szabad, hogy a csapat kedveli Jerome d Ambrosiót, aki szerintünk nagyon rendes munkát végzett idén. A pénz azonban nagy úr, így Charles Pic lehet a befutó. Pic nemrég Japánban járt, ahol a futam alatt mindenkivel beszélt a csapatban. A 21 éves francia fiú mögött elég pénz áll, és minden sorozatban, ahol elindult tudott futamot nyerni, arról nem is szólva, hogy egy francia pilóta jól jönne a csapatnak, ha a Virgin a Renault motorokra szeretne váltani a jövőben. A Virginnél azonban a hírek szerint van még egy pénzes jelentkező a holland Giedo Van der Garde személyében.

De vajon mi lesz az olyan tapasztalt pilótákkal, mint amilyen Rubens Barrichello és Adrian Sutil? Saward szerint a kérdésre nehéz választ adni, mert bár mindketten gyorsak és tapasztaltak, azoknál a csapatoknál, ahol fontos lenne az ő tapasztalatuk és tehetségük az első kérdés nem a pilóta képességére, hanem arra vonatkozik, hogy mennyi pénzt is tud magával hozni a pilóta…




*Forma-1: A határátlépés sem egyszerű Indiában*








*Szép sorban minden résztvevő megérkezik Indiába, nagy részük életében először. Az első tapasztalatok vegyes érzelmeket váltottak ki a pilótákból és a sajtó munkatársaiból, többnyire negatívakat. *



Az elmúlt hetekben részletesen beszámoltunk az Indiai Nagydíj előtt felmerülő problémákról. A pálya készültségétől az adózási problémákon át a vízumszerzési nehézségekig. Most, hogy megérkeznek a részvevők, újabb akadályba ütköznek: néhányuknak az országba való bejutás is nehezen ment. 
*Timo Glock:* *„Volt bennem egy olyan érzés, hogy nem igazán akarnak itt látni minket. Remélem, a szurkolók közelebb engednek minket a szívükhöz, mint a bevándorlási hatóság.”*
*Heikki Kovalainen:* *„Mintegy 70 oldalnyi papírt kellett kitöltenem. Irreális, hogy ennyire bonyolult legyen.”* Ráadásul Kovalainen még szerencsésnek mondhatja magát, Nico Rosbergnek még az országba való belépést is megtagadták. 
A Speed Week újságírója, Mathias Brunner, vízuma birtokában meglepően könnyen bejutott az országba, őt a szállodához vezető úton érte az első sokk: *„Hát, ha azt hiszed, tudsz autót vezetni, Indiában te tedd! A tipikus indiai sofőr egyik kezével dudál és telefonál, a másikkal gesztikulál. Sok kapacitása nem marad kormányozni. És még életemben nem láttam ennyire koszos várost. Az, hogy szemét van az utcán, enyhe kifejezés, a kukások folyamatos sztrájkban vannak.”*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 28)

*Lewis Hamilton: Szakítottunk*
2011. 10. 28. 08.14 

 <RIGHT> 






*Lewis Hamilton Koreai Nagydíjon mutatott rossz hangulatának oka nyilvánvalóvá vált, miután a McLaren pilótája bejelentette, szakított barátnőjével, Nicole Scherzingerrel.*

Hamilton miután pole pozíciót szerzett Koreában és második lett a világbajnok, Sebastian Vettel mögött, nagyon szomorú hangulatban volt.

A brit pilóta elmondta, másodszor is véget ért közte és Scherzinger között a kapcsolat - a páros tavaly márciusban jött ismét össze -, de a szakítás békés volt.

*"Barátok vagyunk és tovább lépünk. Soha nem könnyű túllépni a nehéz időszakon. Embert próbáló időszak és minden arról szól, hogyan tudsz túllépni rajta. A családom segít, így jól érzem magam"*​<!-- referer --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>var refererCikkNr = 3; //hány cikk íródjon ki$(document).ready(function () {	if(isFacelifted()){ referer_param = 'SYSref=' + encodeURIComponent(document.referrer) + '&SYSuri='+ sysuri.substring(sysuri.lastIndexOf('/')+1, (sysuri.length-5)); $.ajax({ type: "GET", url: 'http://www.origo.hu/ajaxproxy/proxy.php?host_id=104&path=main%3F' + encodeURIComponent(referer_param), dataType: "xml", success: function(xml) { isSzoveges = false; hide_result = parseInt( $(xml).find('hide_result').text() ); strRegi = $('#archiv-cikk-box').text(); if(strRegi != ''){ strRegi = ''+strRegi+' Ha a témához kapcsolódó frissebb cikkekre kíváncsi, válasszon az alábbiak közül:'; }else{ strRegi = 'Ha a témához kapcsolódó további cikkekre kíváncsi, válasszon az alábbiak közül:'; } strHtml = ''+strRegi+'

' if ( hide_result < 1 && $(xml).find('link').length > 0 ){ //megjelenít ha keresőből jött linkIndex = 0; $(xml).find('link').each(function(){ if(refererCikkNr>linkIndex){ strHtml += '
'+ $(this).find('title').text() +''; } linkIndex++; }); strHtml += '
'; if($(xml).find('best_tag').text() != '' ){ strHtml += 'További cikkek erről: *'+ $(xml).find('best_tag title').text() +' »*'; isSzoveges = true; }else {strHtml += '';} strHtml += 'Az [origo] legfrissebb hírei: kattintson ide! 

'; $('#archiv-cikk-box').html(strHtml + '
'); if(!isSzoveges){$('#nagyvilag div.archiv-cikk-box #refererContent div.bal').css('margin-top','-22px');} $('.archiv-cikk-box a.bezargomb').click(function(){ $('#archiv-cikk-box').css('display', 'none'); }); $('#archiv-cikk-box').css('display', 'block'); }else{ } }, error:function(x,e){ ErrSrt = 'status: ' + x.status + ' ex: ' + e + ' responseText: ' + x.responseText; } });	}});</SCRIPT><!-- eTarget ContextAd Start --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript xmlns:msxsl="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:xslt" xmlns:user="http://mycompany.com/mynamespace"> var sysuri = "/f1/20111028-f1-john-wickham-maris-elhagyta-a-renaultt.html" var logoText = "" var logoLink = "" var logoImg = "none" </SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript xmlns:msxsl="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:xslt" xmlns:user="http://mycompany.com/mynamespace"> function SendToFriend() { var MyTemp; var MySysuri; if (location.href.indexOf('http://origo.hu/') > -1 || location.href.indexOf('http://www.origo.hu/') > -1) { MySysuri = sysuri; MyTemp = sysuri.substr(1, sysuri.indexOf('/', 1) - 1); } else { MySysuri = location.href; if (location.href.indexOf('http://www.klikkbank.hu/') > -1) { } else { if (MySysuri.indexOf('www.') > -1){ MySysuri = MySysuri.replace(/www./g, '') } } MyTemp = MySysuri.substring(7, MySysuri.indexOf('.')); if (MySysuri.indexOf('klikkbank') > -1 || MySysuri.indexOf('f1hirek') > -1) { MyTemp = 'base'; } //MyTemp = location.href.substring(7, location.href.indexOf('.'), 7); } open_doc('http://origo.hu/kuldjetovabb/index.html?.actionId=app.ajanlo.action.AjanloAction&sysuri=' + MySysuri + '&title='+ tit +'&temp=' + MyTemp, 365, 430); } </SCRIPT> 

*Máris elhagyta a Renault-t új csapatmenedzsere*

*A Renault júniusban nevezte ki John Wickhamet, ő azonban máris otthagyta a francia istállót, már Indiába sem utazott el.*


A Renault a júniusi Európa Nagydíj előtt jelentette be, hogy az istállóban történt átszervezések után John Wickhamet nevezik ki csapatmenedzserré. A korábban az A1 GP operatív menedzsereként dolgozó angolt a csapatfőnök, Eric Boullier még tavasszal kérte fel egy hatékonysági tanulmány elkészítésére. A Renault vezetése azonban erről csak utólag értesült, és az addigi sportigazgató, Steve Nielsen a hír hallatán lemondott posztjáról. Wickhamet ezek után kérték fel a csapatmenedzseri pozíció betöltésére. 
Bár Boullier a jövőben fontos szerepet szánt neki, Wickham nem sokáig maradt tagja a csapatnak, az Autosport információi szerint ugyanis az Indiai Nagydíj előtt elhagyta a Renault-t, az ázsiai futamra már el sem utazott. A szakember - aki Boullier tervei szerint a szeptemberben műveleti igazgatóvá előléptetett Alan Permane-nel dolgozott volna együtt - a hírek szerint a sportautók világában talált magának új munkát. Wickham távozásának okairól hivatalosan nem nyilatkoztak, de a legtöbben annak a megerősítését látják benne, hogy a Renault-nál káosz van.​</BEVEZETO>

*Visszatér a dupla DRS-zóna Indiában*

*Idén negyedik alkalommal az Indiai Nagydíjon is két előzési zóna áll majd a versenyzők rendelkezésére, és Monzához hasonlóan ismét egymástól függetlenül működnek majd.*

A Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) szerdán megerősítette, hogy az Indiai Nagydíjon két olyan pályaszakaszt is kijelöltek, ahol a versenyzők az állítható hátsó szárny segítségével próbálhatnak előzni. A Kanadai, az Európai és az Olasz Nagydíj után idén negyedik alkalommal fordul elő, hogy kettős DRS-zóna áll a versenyzők rendelkezésére, a monzai futamhoz hasonlóan ráadásul a két pályaszakaszon egymástól függetlenül lehet aktiválni az eszközt. 
Az egyik előzési zóna a célegyenesben lesz, a 15-ös kanyar után kijelölt mérési pontot elhagyva a versenyzők 36 méterrel a 16-os kanyar kijárata után aktiválhatják majd a hátsó szárnyat. A másik szakasz a pálya leghosszabb egyenesében helyezkedik el, az autók közötti távolságot a hármas kanyar előtt mérik le, és az eszközt a kanyar után 510 méterrel lehet aktiválni. 







*Massa ugrott az élre Indiában*

*A trükkös, látványosan hajlékony első szárnyat tesztelő Ferrari feltűnően gyors volt péntek délután. Massa Vettelt és saját csapattársát, Alonsót előzte meg, a McLaren ezúttal nem villogott.*

Meglepetésre Felipe Massa végzett az élen az Indiai Nagydíj péntek délutáni szabadedzésén, maga mögé utasítva a Red Bullokat és a McLareneket, valamint saját csapattársát, Fernando Alonsót is.
A csapatok a délelőttivel ellentétben ezúttal már nem teketóriáztak, és azonnal kiküldték az autóikat a bokszból. Együtt csaknem négyezer kilométert tettek meg a másfél óra alatt, így a kezdetben szélsőségesen poros pályán lassan megjelent egy felgumizott, viszonylag tiszta ív. Igaz, ennek ellenére sok volt a kicsúszás, és Pastor Maldonado, aki a kavicságyban végezte, meg is jegyezte, hogy a pálya "minden körben teljesen más".
Massa 18 perccel a leintés előtt futotta meg 1:25.706-os körét, 88 ezredmásodpercet verve Sebastian Vettelre. Fernando Alonso a 3. helyen végzett, és a Ferrari volt az egyetlen csapat, amely mindkét autójával bekerült a bűvös 1:26-os határ alá. A Massa által tesztelt új első vezetőszárny azzal keltett feltűnést, hogy rendkívül hajlékonynak tűnt, terhelés alatt vadul csapkodott, és a széle gyakran még az aszfaltra is leért.
A délelőtti leggyorsabb Lewis Hamilton, aki három rajthelyes büntetést kapott a dupla sárga zászlók figyelmen kívül hagyása miatt, ezúttal 4. lett, Jenson Button hátránya pedig már egy másodpercnél is több volt.

Úgy tűnt, az élmezőny mögött a Force India, a Toro Rosso és a Renault harcol egymással, bár az első edzésen jól teljesítő Mercedesek délután egyáltalán nem teljesítettek rövid etapot, úgyhogy Nico Rosberg 19. és Michael Schumacher 21. helye semmit sem árul el. Mindketten három másodperccel lassabbak voltak, mint délelőtt.
Az edzés egyetlen komolyabb balesetét Jérome D'Ambrosio szenvedte el, aki a gyors 10/11-es kanyarkombináció kijáratánál túlságosan a rázókőre sodródott a Virginjével, és az irányítást elveszítve a szemközti falnak csapódott. Az autó hátsó szárnya és jobb hátsó kereke azonnal letört, az edzést emiatt néhány percre meg is kellett szakítani.

*Pénteki 2. szabadedzés, Indiai GP (17. forduló)*

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=f1colortext vAlign=center width=135 align=left>*Pálya:*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext vAlign=center colSpan=9 align=left>Buddh International Circuit, India</TD></TR><TR><TD width=24></TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1colortext vAlign=center width=135 align=left>*Időpont:*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext vAlign=center colSpan=9 align=left>2011. október 28., péntek, 10:30-12:00 _(CET)_</TD></TR><TR><TD width=24></TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1colortext vAlign=center width=135 align=left>*Pályahossz:*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext vAlign=center colSpan=9 align=left>5137 méter</TD></TR><TR><TD width=24></TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1colortext vAlign=center width=135 align=left>*Időjárás:*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext vAlign=center colSpan=9 align=left>Száraz (a levegő: 30 fokos, az aszfalt: 37-39 fokos)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*1.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>*Felipe Massa*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>BRA</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Ferrari*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>150° Italia</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>*1:25.706*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=65 align=right>215.775</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=right>*33*</TD><TD width=5></TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*2.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>*Sebastian Vettel*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>GER</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Red Bull-Renault*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>RB7</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>*1:25.794*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>0.088</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>_0.088_</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=65 align=right>215.554</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=right>*34*</TD><TD width=5></TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*3.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>*Fernando Alonso*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>SPA</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Ferrari*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>150° Italia</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>*1:25.930*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>0.224</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>_0.136_</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=65 align=right>215.212</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=right>*34*</TD><TD width=5></TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*4.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Lewis Hamilton</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>GBR</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*McLaren-Mercedes*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>MP4-26</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>*1:26.454*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>0.748</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>_0.524_</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=65 align=right>213.908</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=right>*26*</TD><TD width=5></TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*5.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Mark Webber</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>AUS</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Red Bull-Renault*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>RB7</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>*1:26.500*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>0.794</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>_0.046_</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=65 align=right>213.794</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=right>*30*</TD><TD width=5></TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*6.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Jenson Button</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>GBR</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*McLaren-Mercedes*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>MP4-26</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>*1:26.714*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>1.008</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>_0.214_</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=65 align=right>213.267</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=right>*28*</TD><TD width=5></TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*7.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Adrian Sutil</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>GER</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Force India-Mercedes*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>VJM04</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>*1:27.316*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>1.610</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>_0.602_</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=65 align=right>211.796</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=right>*34*</TD><TD width=5></TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*8.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Bruno Senna</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>BRA</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Renault*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>R31</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>*1:27.498*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>1.792</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>_0.182_</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=65 align=right>211.356</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=right>*36*</TD><TD width=5></TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*9.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Paul di Resta</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>GBR</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Force India-Mercedes*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>VJM04</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>*1:27.853*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>2.147</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>_0.355_</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=65 align=right>210.502</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=right>*35*</TD><TD width=5></TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*10.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Sebastien Buemi</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>SWZ</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Toro Rosso-Ferrari*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>STR6</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>*1:27.868*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>2.162</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>_0.015_</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=65 align=right>210.466</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=right>*35*</TD><TD width=5></TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*11.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Vitalij Petrov</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>RUS</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Renault*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>R31</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>*1:27.890*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>2.184</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>_0.022_</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=65 align=right>210.413</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=right>*37*</TD><TD width=5></TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*12.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Kamui Kobayashi</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>JAP</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Sauber-Ferrari*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>C30</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>*1:28.050*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>2.344</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>_0.160_</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=65 align=right>210.031</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=right>*34*</TD><TD width=5></TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*13.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Sergio Pérez</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>MEX</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Sauber-Ferrari*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>C30</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>*1:28.289*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>2.583</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>_0.239_</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=65 align=right>209.462</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=right>*36*</TD><TD width=5></TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*14.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Jaime Alguersuari</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>ESP</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Toro Rosso-Ferrari*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>STR6</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>*1:28.552*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>2.846</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>_0.263_</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=65 align=right>208.840</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=right>*31*</TD><TD width=5></TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*15.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Rubens Barrichello</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>BRA</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Williams-Cosworth*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>FW33</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>*1:28.691*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>2.985</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>_0.139_</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=65 align=right>208.513</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=right>*29*</TD><TD width=5></TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*16.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Pastor Maldonado</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>VEN</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Williams-Cosworth*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>FW33</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>*1:28.708*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>3.002</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>_0.017_</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=65 align=right>208.473</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=right>*24*</TD><TD width=5></TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*17.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Jarno Trulli</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>ITA</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Lotus-Renault*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>T128</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>*1:29.332*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>3.626</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>_0.624_</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=65 align=right>207.017</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=right>*39*</TD><TD width=5></TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*18.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Heikki Kovalainen</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>FIN</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Lotus-Renault*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>T128</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>*1:30.241*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>4.535</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>_0.909_</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=65 align=right>204.931</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=right>*41*</TD><TD width=5></TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*19.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Nico Rosberg</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>GER</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Mercedes*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>W02</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>*1:31.098*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>5.392</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>_0.857_</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=65 align=right>203.003</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=right>*38*</TD><TD width=5></TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*20.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Timo Glock</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>GER</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Virgin-Cosworth*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>MVR-02</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>*1:31.469*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>5.763</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>_0.371_</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=65 align=right>202.180</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=right>*32*</TD><TD width=5></TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*21.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Michael Schumacher</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>GER</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Mercedes*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>W02</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>*1:31.804*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>6.098</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>_0.335_</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=65 align=right>201.442</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=right>*28*</TD><TD width=5></TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*22.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Jérome D'Ambrosio</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>BEL</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Virgin-Cosworth*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>MVR-02</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>*1:32.593*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>6.887</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>_0.789_</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=65 align=right>199.726</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=right>*12*</TD><TD width=5></TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*23.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Daniel Ricciardo</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>AUS</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Hispania-Cosworth*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>F111</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>*1:32.768*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>7.062</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>_0.175_</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=65 align=right>199.349</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=right>*33*</TD><TD width=5></TD></TR><TR height=20 vAlign=center><TD class=f1smalltext width=24 align=right>*24.*</TD><TD width=5></TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=135 align=left>Narain Karthikeyan</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=left>IND</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=140 align=left>*Hispania-Cosworth*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=61 align=left>F111</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=60 align=right>*1:32.824*</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>7.118</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=45 align=right>_0.056_</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=65 align=right>199.229</TD><TD class=f1smalltext width=30 align=right>*33*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</BEVEZETO></BEVEZETO>

*A csapatok rangsora a legjobb köridejeik szerint*

<TABLE border=1 cellPadding=2><TBODY><TR><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=middle>*Csapat*</TD><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=middle>*Legjobb*</TD><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=middle>*Kül*</TD><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=middle>*Átlag*</TD><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=middle>*Kül*</TD><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=middle>*Gyo*</TD><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=middle>*Dif*</TD><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=middle>*La*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=right>*1*</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=left>Ferrari</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>1:25.706</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>0.000</TD><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>1:25.818</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>0.112</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=middle>MAS</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=right>0.224</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=middle>ALO</TD></TR><TR><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=right>*2*</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=left>Red Bull</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>1:25.794</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>0.088</TD><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>1:26.147</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>0.441</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=middle>VET</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=right>0.706</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=middle>WEB</TD></TR><TR><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=right>*3*</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=left>McLaren</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>1:26.454</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>0.748</TD><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>1:26.584</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>0.878</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=middle>HAM</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=right>0.260</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=middle>BUT</TD></TR><TR><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=right>*4*</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=left>Force India</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>1:27.316</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>1.610</TD><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>1:27.585</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>1.879</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=middle>SUT</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=right>0.537</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=middle>RES</TD></TR><TR><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=right>*5*</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=left>Renault</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>1:27.498</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>1.792</TD><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>1:27.694</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>1.988</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=middle>SEN</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=right>0.392</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=middle>PET</TD></TR><TR><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=right>*6*</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=left>Toro Rosso</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>1:27.868</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>2.162</TD><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>1:28.210</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>2.504</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=middle>BUE</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=right>0.684</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=middle>ALG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=right>*7*</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=left>Sauber</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>1:28.050</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>2.344</TD><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>1:28.170</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>2.464</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=middle>KOB</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=right>0.239</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=middle>PER</TD></TR><TR><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=right>*8*</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=left>Williams</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>1:28.691</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>2.985</TD><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>1:28.700</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>2.994</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=middle>BAR</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=right>0.017</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=middle>MAL</TD></TR><TR><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=right>*9*</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=left>Lotus</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>1:29.332</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>3.626</TD><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>1:29.787</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>4.081</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=middle>TRU</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=right>0.909</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=middle>KOV</TD></TR><TR><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=right>*10*</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=left>Mercedes</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>1:31.098</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>5.392</TD><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>1:31.451</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>5.745</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=middle>ROS</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=right>0.706</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=middle>MSC</TD></TR><TR><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=right>*11*</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=left>Virgin</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>1:31.469</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>5.763</TD><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>1:32.031</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>6.325</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=middle>GLO</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=right>1.124</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=middle>AMB</TD></TR><TR><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=right>*12*</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=left>Hispania</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>1:32.768</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>7.062</TD><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>1:32.796</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>7.090</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=middle>RIC</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=right>0.056</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#d9e4f4 vAlign=center align=middle>KAR</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


*Megtett körök*

<TABLE border=1 cellPadding=2><TBODY><TR><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=middle>*Csapat*</TD><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=middle>*Kör*</TD><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=middle>*Km*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=right>*1*</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=left>Lotus</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>80</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>411.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=right>*2*</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=left>Renault</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>73</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>375.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=right>*3*</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=left>Sauber</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>70</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>359.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=right>*4*</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=left>Force India</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>69</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>354.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=right>*5*</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=left>Ferrari</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>67</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>344.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=right>*6*</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=left>Hispania</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>66</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>339.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=right>*7*</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=left>Mercedes</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>66</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>339.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=right>*8*</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=left>Toro Rosso</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>66</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>339.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=right>*9*</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=left>Red Bull</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>64</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>328.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=right>*10*</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=left>McLaren</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>54</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>277.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=right>*11*</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=left>Williams</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>53</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>272.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=right>*12*</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=left>Virgin</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>44</TD><TD class=jeloles bgColor=#bfd1ed vAlign=center align=right>226.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=right></TD><TD class=megnevezes bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=left>*Összes*</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=right>772</TD><TD class=ertek bgColor=#94b3e0 vAlign=center align=right>3965.7</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



*Az F1-es versenyzők Wheldont és Simoncellit gyászolják*

*Bár a Forma-1 mezőnye tisztában van a sportággal járó veszélyekkel, megdöbbentette őket Dan Wheldon és Marco Simoncelli halálos balesete. Michael Schumacher szerint soha nem lehet tökéletes biztonságot elérni.*


Az elmúlt hetekben két halálos baleset rázta meg az autó- és motorsport világát: a két héttel ezelőtti, Las Vegasban rendezett Indycar versenyen a széria 2005-ös bajnoka, a kétszeres Indy 500-győztes Dan Wheldon vesztette életét, múlt hétvégén pedig a MotoGP egyik legnagyobb tehetsége, Marco Simoncelli halt bele a Malajziai Nagydíjon elszenvedett sérüléseibe. 
A két világhírű sportoló halála természetesen a Forma-1 mezőnyét is megdöbbentette, közülük ráadásul többen személyesen is ismerték őket. 

*Jenson Button* gokartos pályafutása alatt számtalanszor versenyzett a szintén angol Wheldon ellen. _"Az utóbbi időben nem volt olyan közeli a kapcsolatom Dannel, mint korábban, hiszen legutóbb 1998-ban versenyeztünk együtt. Legutóbb tavaly láttam, de nyolcéves kora óta ismertem, akkor versenyeztünk először egymás ellen" - nyilatkozta az Autosportnak Button. _
_"Ahogy hazaértem Koreából, hallottam a híreket Dan Wheldon balesetéről. Múlt héten pedig a kanapén ültem, és néztem a MotoGP futamot, amikor Marco balesete történt"_ - nyilatkozta 

*Sebastian Vettel*, aki Simoncellit nem csak a televízióból ismerte. _"Nem voltunk közeli barátok, de ismertem őt, tavaly találkoztunk. Borzalmas volt várni a hírekre - amikor ilyen sokáig nem tudjuk meg, mi történt, az általában nem jó jel."_
_"Mindannyian kockázatot vállalunk, amikor autóba vagy motorra ülünk. Ennek ellenére szeretjük ezt a sportot és a vele járó izgalmat" - magyarázta Vettel, aki tudja, hogy a Forma-1-ben sem lehet kizárni a hasonló baleseteket. "Szerintem mindig arra kell törekednünk, hogy növeljük a biztonságot. Sokszor kapunk olyan kritikákat, hogy az autók túl messze vannak egymástól, a bukóterek pedig túl nagyok. De mi nem szeretnénk olyan helyzetbe kerülni, mint az Indycar és a MotoGP az elmúlt hetekben." _

*Fernando Alonso* szerint a versenyzők tisztában vannak a veszéllyel, de a pályára hajtva nem fognak a tragédiákra gondolni. _"Nem akkor vannak hatással ránk, amikor autóba ülünk, hanem a hétköznapokban" - nyilatkozta. "Nagyon szomorú időszakon vagyunk túl. Dan balesetét a híradóban láttam, utána két-három napig alig tudtam magamhoz térni. A MotoGP futamot élőben néztem, még hétfőn is nehezen tudtam elhinni, ami történt. Sajnos még mindig előfordul az ilyesmi."_

A *42 éves Michael Schumacher* az egyetlen aktív versenyző Rubens Barrichello mellett, aki részt vett az 1994-es San Marinó-i Nagydíjon, ahol Ayrton Senna és Roland Ratzenberger szenvedett halálos balesetet. Szerinte az autósport minden erőfeszítés ellenére mindig veszélyes marad. _"Azt hiszem, a teljes biztonságot lehetetlen elérni, és ez az élet minden területére vonatkozik. Igen, az autóversenyzésben több a kockázat, de a biztonság hatalmasat fejlődött. Ha ennek ellenére történik valami , akkor az a véleményem, hogy a sors akarta így - a sorsával pedig előbb-utóbb mindenkinek szembe kell néznie" - vélekedett. "Nagyon megrázott, ami a két versenyzővel történt, de sajnos azt kell mondanom, hogy ilyen az élet."_

*Az Indiai Nagydíjon több versenyző különleges sisakot viselt Wheldon vagy Simoncelli tiszteletére.*​</BEVEZETO>


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 29)

*Vettel nyerte a harmadik szabadedzést*
2011. 10. 29. 11.50

 <RIGHT> 






*Sebastian Vettel az utolsó pillanatban győzte le Jenson Buttont az Indiai Nagydíj harmadik szabadedzésén.*

Csak négy tizedmásodperc különbség alakult ki a Red Bull és a McLaren között az egy órás gyakorlás végére, a két pilótát csapattársaik, Mark Webber és Lewis Hamilton követte a harmadik és negyedik helyen, mögöttük a Ferrarik végeztek.

A Red Bull állt az élen az edzés nagy részében, Webber az élpilóták közül elsőként futott mért kört, majd Vettel került az első helyre, 1:26.311-es idővel.

Amikor az időmérő edzés szimuláció megkezdődött, a pénteki első, Felipe Massa megelőzte Vettelt, 1:26.058-as idővel - ám nem sokkal később Button 1:25.942-es időt futott.

A McLarent Fernando Alonso 1:25.784-es ideje taszította le az első helyről, de Button válaszolni tudott, 0.6 másodperces előnnyel 1:25.191-es időt futott.

Úgy tűnt, Button meg tudja tartani első helyét, bár Hamilton és Webber közel került a brit pilótához.

De a világbajnok, Sebastian Vettel volt az, aki örülhetett, a leintést követően 1:24.824-es idővel zárt, Buttont 0.367 másodperccel előzte meg és ismét a pole pozícióra esélyes pilótává lépett elő.

Webber, Hamilton és Alonso mögött a hatodik helyezett Massa első vezetőszárnya továbbra is láthatóan vibrált az edzés nagy részében, végül egy sokkal stabilabb specifikációra cserélték le, utolsó köreire.

A Force India jó esélyekkel várhatja az időmérő edzést. Paul di Resta a hetedik, Adrian Sutil a kilencedik lett, kettejük közé Nico Rosberg fért be. Mindkét Mercedes az első ötben volt addig, míg a lágy keveréket el nem kezdték használni. Michael Schumacher végül a 11. lett, Sebastien Buemi mögött.

A hazai versenyét futó Narain Karthikeyan az utolsó kanyarnál megpördült, de folytathatta az edzést és a 22. helyen zárt.

Az egyetlen említésre méltó baleset Bruno Senna nevéhez fűződik, a Renault pilótája az utolsó körben hagyta el a pályát, de szerencsére elkerülte a gumifalat. A pálya határait keresve azonban több pilóta is kisebb hibát vétett.

*Az Indiai Nagydíj időmérő edzése helyi idő szerint 14 órakor kezdődik.* 
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 29)

*Red Bull: Megfelelő az alap*
2011. 10. 29. 17.00 

 <RIGHT> 






*A Red Bull pilótái, Sebastian Vettel és Mark Webber az Indiai Nagydíj időmérő edzésén az első és harmadik helyet szerezték meg. Lewis Hamilton rajtrács büntetése miatt azonban a rajtrács első két helyéről kezdhetik meg a vasárnapi versenyt.*


*Sebastian Vettel*: 
"Érdekes időmérő edzés volt; új pálya és új kihívás - nyilvánvalóan nagyon örülök, hogy az első sorban vagyok. Nem tudom a pálya jobb, vagy a bal oldala a jobb (mi a bal oldalon vagyunk); nincs tiszta oldal, mivel a pálya közepét használjuk. Jó csata volt és az első körök után nagyon szoros volt, így tudtam, kissé jobban kell teljesíteni a második körben. Úgy döntöttünk, egy-egy mért kört megyünk, kissé csúszkáltunk, de összességében elégedett vagyok. Holnap hosszú verseny lesz, a lehető legjobb pozícióból rajtolunk, így majd meglátjuk."

*Mark Webber*: 
"Ez az új pálya jó kihívás számunkra. Trükkös volt megtalálni a megfelelő stratégiát az időmérő edzésre. A gumik nem a legjobbak egy mért körre, így ki kellett dolgozni a megfelelő stratégiát - sok csapat különböző módon próbálta a legjobb időt elérni autójával. Az első szektor trükkös volt egy mért körre. Jobb is lehettem volna az első szektorban a harmadik etap első körében; a második mért köröm nem tudtam befejezni, mivel Massa balesete után sárga zászlót lengettek. Összességében a csapat jó munkát végzett, megérkezve az új helyszínre jól felkészültünk és jó alapokat fektettünk le a holnapi nagyon jó versenyhez."

*Christian Horner, csapatfőnök*: 
"Nagyszerű időmérő edzés a csapat számára, 16. pole pozíciónkat szereztük és új rekordot állítottunk fel, csapatunk szerezte egy szezonon belül a legtöbb pole pozíciót. Lewis büntetésének köszönhetően mi foglalhatjuk el az első rajtsort, így a legjobb pozícióban vagyunk a holnapi versenyre. A dilemma az volt, egy, vagy két kört menjünk, végül Sebastian két kört teljesített, amely elég volt a pole pozícióhoz. Mark két kört teljesített első szett abroncsával a harmadik etapban, így az első és a második rajthely nagyszerű helyezést az első Indiai Nagydíjon, azon a pályán, amely valódi kihívást jelent a pilótáknak."

*Cyril Dumont, Renault*: 
"Ismét csodálatos pole pozíció Sebastiantól az első Indiai Nagydíjon; nagyon elégedett vagyok vele. Azt hiszem, olyan sebességgel rendelkeztünk, mellyel kibérelhettük az első sort - de ez sikerült is. Ez a legjobb a verseny megkezdésére - megfelelő sebességgel rendelkezünk feltankolt és üres állapotban, érdekes holnapi nap lesz." 
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 30)

*Indiai Nagydíj - Vettel indul az élről*​*Sebastian Vettel, a Red Bull-lal versenyző, s vb-címét már korábban megvédő német pilóta indul az élről a vasárnapi Forma-1-es Indiai Nagydíjon, az autós gyorsasági-világbajnokság idei 17. állomásán.*

Csapattársa, az ausztrál Mark Webber szerezte meg a második rajtkockát, mert a brit Lewis Hamilton (McLaren) - aki pedig a szombati időmérő edzésen a második időt érte el Vettel mögött - pénteken háromhelyes rajtbüntetést kapott.
A harmadik helyről a spanyol Fernando Alonso (Ferrari) startolhat a Buddh-pályán, amely első ízben ad otthont F1-es versenynek.
Vettel négy futammal a zárás előtt, a japán GP-n biztosította be sorozatban második vb-elsőségét, s ezzel minden idők legfiatalabb kétszeres világbajnoka lett. A 24 éves autóversenyző idei 13. rajtelsőségét szerezte meg.
A hétszeres világbajnok német Michael Schumacher nem tudott bekerülni a kvalifikáció harmadik szakaszába, és csak a hatodik sorból rajtolhat, míg a harmadik párba került brazil Felipe Massa az utolsó másodpercekben ráhajtott a rázókőre, autójának felfüggesztése leszakadt és csúnyán összetört a Ferrari.

*A rajtsorrend:*

*1. sor:*
*Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull)*
*Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull)*

*2. sor:*
*Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari)*
*Jenson Button (brit, McLaren)*

*3. sor:*
*Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren)*
*Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari)*

*4. sor:*
*Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes)*
*Adrian Sutil (német, Force India)*

*5. sor:*
*Sébastien Buemi (svájci, Toro Rosso)*
*Jaime Alguersuari (spanyol, Toro Rosso)*

*6. sor:*
*Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes)*
*Paul di Resta (brit, Force India)*

*7. sor:*
*Pastor Maldonado (venezuelai, Williams)*
*Bruno Senna (brazil, Renault)*

*8. sor:*
*Rubens Barrichello (brazil, Williams)*
*Vitalij Petrov (orosz, Renaul)*

*9. sor:*
*Kobajasi Kamui (japán, Sauber)*
*Heikki Kovalainen (finn, Lotus)*

*10. sor:*
*Jarno Trulli (olasz, Lotus)*
*Sergio Perez (mexikói, Sauber)*

*11. sor:*
*Narain Karthikeyan (indiai, Hispania)*
*Jérome d'Ambrosio (belga, Virgin)*

*12. sor:*
*Timo Glock (német, Virgin)*
*Daniel Ricciardo (ausztrál, Hispania)*


*vasárnap:*
*futam 10:30 ó*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 30)

*Jaypee Group Circuit – Indiai Nagydíj*






*1. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull)
*​*
*




*2. Jenson Button (brit, McLaren)

*​*
**



*
*3. Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari)

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 31)

*Vettel mesterhármast csinált*








*Sebastian Vettel mesterhármast ért el az indiai Nagydíjon: pole pozíció, futamgyőzelem, leggyorsabb kör. Bár a Red Bullnál kijelentették, hogy csapatsorrendet alkalmaznak Mark Webber javára, erre végül nem kerülhetett sor, annyira lassú volt ma is az ausztrál. *


*Sebastian Vettel*: „Nagyon jó verseny volt ez számunkra, én élveztem. Volt egy kis harc Jensonnak a távolban, aki mindig körülbelül 4 másodpercre volt mögöttem, de furcsa mód, az utolsó kiállás után úgy tűnt időt veszítettünk, amit majd még meg kell értenünk, miért volt. Fontos volt ezen a pályán jól kezelni az abroncsokat, hogy elég maradjon a végéig, de sikerült és ez egy nagyon sima verseny volt. Az autó kiegyensúlyozott volt, fantasztikus. Köszönöm az egész csapatnak és a Renault-nak, rendkívüli munkát végeztek ebben a szezonban. Vegyes érzelmei vannak ma, természetesen nagyon örülök, hogy én nyertem az első Indiai Nagydíjat, de két társunkat is elvesztettük a közelmúltban. nem ismertem Dan Wheldont, de nagy név volt a motorsportban. Ismertem Simoncellit, és a gondolataim a családjával vannak ezekben az időkben. Tisztában vagyunk vele, hogy kockáztatunk, de imádkozunk, hogy soha ne történjen semmi. Néha kapunk emlékeztetőt, és ez az utolsó dolog, amit látni akarunk. India egy nagyon lenyűgöző ország, egész más, mint Európában, de nagyon inspiráló. Ha nyitva tartod a szemed és a füled, nagyon sokat tanulhatsz arról, hogyan kezelik a dolgaikat itt az emberek. Ez egy nagyon nagy ország, sok ember, és nagyon boldogok, élvezik az életet. Az életed végén a barátságaid, érzelmeid, gondolataid fontosabbak lesznek, mint a bankszámlád. Így, bár az embereknek nem sok mindenük van, sok szempontból gazdagabbak mint mi és ezt meg lehet tanulni tőlük. Ez egy nagy verseny, nagy esemény, a pálya fantasztikus, köszönhetően sok embernek Indiában.”

*Mark Webber:* „A dobogót a verseny közepén vesztettük el valójában. Ez általános történés az év nagy részében, az etapok végére nem tudom tartani a tempót, elfogynak az abroncsok, majd emiatt borul a stratégia, korábban kell boxolnom, és ez megnehezíti az életem. Végül nem voltam elég gyors. A kezdetekben jó volt a tempóm, de visszacsúsztam. Küzdöttünk az egyensúllyal az etap végén. Vívtam egy jó csatát Alonsóval, de a McLarenek és a Ferrarik nagyon erősek voltak az első szektorban, Jenson elkapott az első körben, és tudtam követni az első néhány körben, de később felemésztődtek a gumijaim. Szóval, kiábrándító volt, de most irány Abu Dhabi.”

*Christian Horner, csapatfőnök*: „Ragyogó eredmény a csapat számára, hogy megnyerte az első Indiai Nagydíjat. Sebastian tökéletesen vezetett ma, és jó stratégiával, jó boxmunkával, minden összejött neki. Annak ellenére, hogy nem bátorítottuk erre, megint az utolsó körben futott még egy leggyorsabb kört. Mark számára frusztráló volt ez a délután. Jól kezdett, de Jenson megelőzte az első körben, majd Alonsóval kellett versenyeznie. Mikor közeledett a második kiállás, gondot okoztak a gumik, jobban koptak, mint Fernandoé. Annak ellenére, hogy mindent megtett, nem sikerült Alonso elé kerülnie. Ennek ellenére, hogy az első és a negyedik helyen végeztünk, felállítottunk tegnap egy rekordot a legtöbb pole pozícióval, ma pedig győztünk és a leggyorsabb kör is a miénk, ami szintén rekord.”

*Cyril Dumont, Renault*: „Fantasztikus. Azt hiszem, hogy vettel megint mágikus volt a hétvégén. Megnyerte a pole-t, a versenyt és a leggyorsabb kör is az övé. Azt hiszem ura volt a játéknak ma, és vezette a versenyt elejétől a végéig. Örültem volna, ha Markot is a dobogón látom, azt hiszem, meg volt hozzá a sebessége, de sajnos a verseny nem volt könnyű számára. *Ez egy fantasztikus eredmény a Renault számára is, mi nyertük az első Indiai Nagydíjat.”
*​*
*

*Hamilton: Jövőre jobb leszek*
2011. 10. 31. 05.30

 <RIGHT> 






*A McLaren csapat 2008-as világbajnoka, Lewis Hamilton elismerte, hogy az idei szezonja nem éppen a várakozásainak megfelelően sikerült, de megfogadja, hogy jövőre ő sokkal erősebben fog visszatérni.*


*„Azt tudom mondani, hogy (az idei évem) nagyon kockázatos volt. De tudok javulni, és ez az, amin dolgozni fogok a következő szezonban, és megpróbálom a versenybírók irodáját is elkerülni, ami szintén az egyik nagy célom, így ez is az elsődleges céljaim között szerepel a következő szezonban”* – nyilatkozta Hamilton. 
Hamilton azt is elismerte, hogy idei nehézségeit jórészt a magánéleti problémái okozták, de itt is lehet javítani a dolgokon. 

*„Az élet olyan, mint a kirakós játék, minden darabot a helyére kell tenni. A Formula-1 nagyon versenyképes sport, ahol ott kell lenned fejben is. Együtt kell élned az F1-el, nincs hely más számára, így azt tervezem, hogy mindent a háttérbe szorítok az életemben, nem a családomat, de minden olyat, ami csak figyelemelterelés. Az időmérőkön mutatott teljesítményemmel elégedett vagyok, ezért csak el kell kerülnöm a balhékat, így ez is olyan valami, amin dolgozni fogok. A legutóbbi futam egy mérföldkő volt, ezért remélem, hogy tovább tudok menni ezen az úton.”
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 1)

*A Ferrarihoz került a Red Bull elveszett szárnya?*
2011. 11. 01. 02.00

 <RIGHT> 






*Az indiai paddockban azt pletykálták, hogy a Ferrari új flexelt első szárnya, amely kísérteties hasonlóságot mutat a Red Bull RB7-es első vezetőszárnyával nem csak egyszerű szemrevételezés alapján született Maranellóban, hanem a Ferrari a Red Bull által Monzában „elveztettt” első szárny alapján másolta le azt.*

A szeptemberi Olasz Nagydíjon Mark Webber a futamon összetörte az autóját, az arról leeső első vezető szárny azonban valami úton, módon eltűnt. Az eset után a Red Bull csapat technikai igazgatója, Adrian Newey viccelődött is azon, hogy csak az autó egy részét kapták vissza a többit biztosan Maranellóba szállították az Olasz Nagydíj szervezői. A Ferrari már hosszú ideje próbálja lemásolni a Red Bull hajlékony első szárnyait, azonban a próbálkozásaik ez idáig nem jártak sikerrel. Most két hónappal az Olasz Nagydíj után azonban a Ferrari jelentkezett is az első flexelt (hajlékony) első szárny változatukkal, amelyet már a 2012-es autó számára fejlesztettek, és amely kísérteties hasonlóságot mutat a Red Bull RB7-es első vezető szárnyával. 
*A német Auto Motor Sport szerint azonban nem csak a Red Bullnál vélik úgy, hogy „az a bizonyos első szárny végül még is csak Maranellóban landolt.”
*​*
*

*Mérgesedik a Hamilton-Massa viszály*








*Folytatódik a több felvonásos tragikomédia Massa és Hamilton között. A hétvégén azonban kivételesen nem Hamilton volt a vétkes. Jackie Stewart és martin Whitmarsh is aggódik. *

Sorozatosan egymásba botlik a pályán Lewis Hamilton és Felipe Massa. Eddig minden alkalommal Hamilton hibáztatták, és a legtöbb esetben meg is büntették. A brit pilóta többet ját az FIA irodájába, mint haza. 
Most hétvégén, az Indiai nagydíjon ismét összekoccant a Ferraris és a McLarenes versenyző. Ezúttal azonban Massa volt figyelmetlen, legalábbis a versenybírák szerint, akik között ott ült, a több éves Forma-1-es múlttal rendelkező Johnny Herbert is. Massa boxáthajtásos büntetést kapott a futam alatt, bár ez a büntetés koránt sem vetette őt annyira vissza, mint amennyi kárt ő okozott Hamiltonnak azzal, hogy egy szabályos előzési manőverbe rázárta a kaput. A szintén ex-pilóta Alexander Wurz szerint 50-50%-ban vétkeztek és a szituációt versenybalesetnek kellett volna minősíteni. 
Valószínűleg Massánál is elszakadt a cérna, csak azért nem tűnik fel senkinek, hogy a Ferraris legalább annyiban vétkes, mint Hamilton, mert a britnek mással is voltak konfliktusai az idén. Kettejük közötti feszültség egyébként a 2008-as világbajnokság záró futamára vezethető vissza, amikor is Hamilton lett a bajnok, de úgy, hogy Massa már célba ért, ő maga is elhitte, hogy nyert, és vele együtt az egész csapat is. Felipe Massa soha azelőtt nem volt még olyan közel bajnoki címhez, mint akkor volt, és a jelenlegi kilátásai szerint lehet, hogy nem is lesz többet. Amennyiben mindezért Lewist hibáztatja, érthető, hogy lépten-nyomon provokálja az amúgy is rossz passzban lévő versenyzőt. 
Visszatérve a tegnapi eseményekhez, Hamilton a verseny előtt, a Dan Wheldon és Marco Simoncelli emlékére tartott megemlékezésen Massa mellé állt és sok sikert kívánt neki a versenyre, amivel Massa állítólag egy biccentéssel felelt. Ezek után történt az ütközés, majd Massa a futam után elmondta, ő hogyan emlékszik: „Annyit mondott: jó versenyt. Mit akar ezzel? ’Jó versenyt’ – ez nem egy beszélgetés része.” A futam után Hamilton nem nyilatkozott, csapatfőnöke, Martin Whitmarsh tanácsára hamar elhagyta a pályát.

Livio Oricchio, az Estado de S. Paulo újságírója szerint véget kell vetni a viszálynak, mert ők lehetnek a következők, akik megsérülnek. Jackie Stewart, aki rendíthetetlen élharcosa a biztonságnak, felhívta a figyelmet, hogy 17 futam alatt ez a két pilóta hat alkalommal akadt össze. „Ez riasztó statisztika” – mondta el a háromszoros skót világbajnok. 

*Martin Whitmarsh is aggódik: „Ők fiatal vezetők, de nem tapasztalatlanok. Ők férfiak. Túl gyakran találkoznak össze a pályán. Felipe óriási nyomás alatt van a csapata miatt, és őszintén szólva Lewisnak sem könnyű, most, hogy Jenson Button ebben a pillanatban jobban teljesít nála.”
*​*
*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 2)

*Ecclestone: Örömmel venném Raikkönen visszatérését*
2011. 11. 02. 06.00

 <RIGHT> 






*Bernie Ecclestone elmondta, örülne, ha Kimi Raikkönen visszatérne a Formula-1-be.*


2007 világbajnoka ralizik, de a Nascarban is kipróbálta magát, miután két évvel ezelőtt elhagyta a Ferrarit, a jelenlegi pletykák szerint a Williams csapattal térhet vissza.

A finn Helsingin Sanomat szerint a 32 éves pilóta az utóbbi négy hónapban keményen edzett, készül a Formula-1-re.

*"Nagyszerű lenne látni őt"* - közölte Ecclestone a finn MTV3-nak.* "Nem tudom, komolyan gondolja-e."
* 
A hétvégi, Indiai Nagydíjon a Williams elnöke, Adam Parr visszautasította a Raikkönenről szóló feltételezéseket, de a BBC-nek vasárnap adott interjúban elmondta: "Látható, Raikkönen nagyon szeretne visszatérni. Azt hiszem, egy világbajnok jelenléte energiával töltené fel az embereket."

A Helsingin Sanomat szerint a Williamsnek nincs szüksége újabb szponzorok megszerzésére ahhoz, hogy Raikkönent szerződtetni tudják, így elképzelhető, hogy a venezuelai Pastor Maldonado csapattársa lehet.

*"A lehető legjobb pilótafelállást szeretnénk a jövő évre"* - szögezte le Parr. 
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 5)

*Újabb műtét vár Kubicára*
2011. 11. 05. 06.00

 <RIGHT> 






*Olasz lapértesülések szerint a Lotus Renault GP lengyel pilótájára újabb műtét vár, ennek ellenére Robert Kubica biztos benne, hogy 2012-ben ott lesz a szezonnyitó futam rajtrácsán.*

A dello Sport úgy tudja, hogy a februári rali balesete óta már 5 műtéten átesett Robert Kubicára egy újabb operáció vár. A hírek szerint Kubica jobb csuklóját műthetik meg ismét pár napon belül, így a lap szerint nem meglepő, hogy a Lotus Renault csapatvezetője, Eric Boullier egyre inkább a felé hajlik, hogy Vitalij Petrov mellett a GP2 idei bajnokának, a francia Romain Grosjeannak ad lehetőséget 2012-ben. 
Kubica orvosa, Igor Rossello szerint azonban ez az újabb operáció egy nagyon apró beavatkozás lesz csak. *„Kubica jobb karjának a mozgásképessége kielégítő. És Robert azt mondta nekem, hogy ő már most is képes lenne autót vezetni. Hihetetlen akaratereje van.” *
Az olasz lap azonban úgy tudja, hogy Kubica rehabilitációja még hónapokat vehet igénybe.


*Az F1 Világtanácsa Genfben ülésezett*








*Noha még két verseny hátra van az idei Formula 1-es világbajnokságból, csütörtökön a sportág Világtanácsának genfi tanácskozásán nagyon sok vitás kérdésben döntés született a 2012-es szezont illetően.*

Frank Tamás, a Hungaroring Sport Zrt. alelnöke a Világtanács tagjaként részt vett a ülésen, és elmondta, egyelőre a versenynaptárban maradt a Bahreini és a Koreai Nagydíj, valamint engedélyezték jövőre a névváltoztatást három istállónak. Több kérdésben – Q3-as szabályok, illetve a kipufogógáz újrahasznosítása – elhalasztották a döntést.

A Formula 1 résztvevőinek és szerelmeseinek tekintete csütörtök délelőtt egyértelműen Genf felé irányult, ahol a sportág Világtanácsa ülésezett. A megbeszélésen több olyan kérdésben döntés született, ami a jövő évi szezont illeti.

„Számos kérdésben megállapodásra jutottunk, így például *elfogadtuk a három csapat névváltoztatási kérelmét, így jövőre a Lotus-Renault Lotusként, a Team Lotus Caterhamként, míg a Virgin Marussiaként fog rajthoz állni. Egyelőre a versenynaptárban maradt a Bahreini és a Koreai Nagydíj, ám végleges döntés decemberben várható”* – fogalmazott Frank Tamás, a Hungaroring Sport Zrt. alelnöke.

Az F1 Világtanács magyar tagja elmondta, a Q3-as szabálymódosításhoz nem tartották elegendőnek, hogy a Pirelli a kvalifikáció harmadik szakaszába jutó csapatoknak egy plusz garnitúra abroncsot adjon, mivel a jelenleg érvényben lévő szabályok lehetőséget adnak arra, hogy egy pilóta ne teljesítsen mért kört a Q3-ba, így itt további egyeztetések szükségesek.

*„Az FIA Technikai Bizottsága mindenképpen szeretné eltörölni a kipufogógázok újrahasznosítását, míg az élcsapatok ezzel nem értenek egyet. Mivel ebben az esetben konszenzusra van szükség a szabálymódosításhoz, további megbeszélések várhatóak ez ügyben az Abu Dhabi Nagydíj ideje alatt”* – sorolta Frank Tamás.

A Hungaroring Sport Zrt. alelnöke azt is elárulta, hogy az idei pontrendszer a következő szezonra is megmarad, ugyanakkor elfogadták a 2012-es szezon versenyszabályait, és több újítás bevezetése is felmerült.

*„Felvetődött a tanácskozáson, hogy a versenyhétvégén hibázó pilóták büntetőpontokat kapjanak, hasonlatosan a hazai közúti közlekedésben használtakhoz, és bizonyos ponthatár elérése esetén szankcionálnánk azt. Ugyancsak javaslat született arra, hogy a nézők minél jobb kiszolgálása érdekében még jobban különböztessük meg a csapattársakat egymástól, például nagyobb rajtszámokkal, az autóra szerelt kamerák eltérő festésével. Mindkét esetben természetesen további egyeztetések várhatóak”* – tette hozzá Frank Tamás.




*Coulthard: Rosberg a Ferrarihoz szerződhet*








*David Coulthard úgy véli, hogy nem lehetetlen az, hogy a Ferrari hamarosan meneszti brazil pilótáját, Felipe Massát.*

Annak ellenére, hogy Massának szerződése van a 2012-es szezonra egyre többen gondolják úgy, hogy a Ferrari megválik Massától. A Ferrarinál nem lenne példanélküli Massa menesztése, hiszen a 2009-es szezon végén világbajnokukat, Kimi Raikkönent rúgták ki a maranellóiak, míg akkor Alonso váltotta Raikkönent, úgy ma minden valószínűség szerint Nico Rosberg érkezhet Massa helyére. 
*„A Formula-1-ben bármi megtörténhet”* – nyilatkozta Coulthard *„És ezt én az F1-ben töltött 17 évem alatt már megtanultam.” *
Coulthard szerint a Ferrari versenyző ülése az egyik legkívánatosabb hely a Formula-1-ben, de ott csak a teljesítmény számít.
* „Massa egy nagyon kedves, szimpatikus srác, aki szívvel vezet, de ő már nem mutatja azt a teljesítményt, amit a (2009-es) magyarországi balesete előtt mutatott. Így a Ferrarinak valószínűleg nincs más választása, keresniük kell egy másik pilótát.” *
Massa az Indiai Nagydíjon mutatott teljesítménye, a Hamiltonnal való ütközése és a kettős keréktörés a rázóköveken Coulthard szerint mind azt mutatja, hogy a brazil pilóta tudja, hogy meg vannak számlálva a napjai Maranellóban. 
*„A Formula-1-ben mindig nyomás alatt vagy. Csak a Sebastian Vettelre nehezedő nyomás más jellegű. Massa valószínűleg tudja, hogy a Formula-1-es karrierje lassan a végéhez közeledik. Ezzel a teljesítménnyel ő nem lehet hosszú évekig a Ferrari csapat tagja. A Ferrarinak pedig komolyan el kell gondolkodnia azon, hogy ki az a két pilóta, akik a legütőképesebb csapatot alkothatják a 2012-es szezonban.”
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 6)

*Formula-1 fantázia: Daniel Ricciardo*
2011. 11. 06. 15.00 

 <RIGHT> 






*Tavaly ilyenkor az ausztrál Daniel Ricciardo még csak a fiatal pilóták Abu Dhabi tesztjére készült, 12 hónappal és nyolc a Toro Rossónál teljesített pénteki tesztnapot követően azonban ma már a HRT csapat színeiben készülhet az Abu Dhabi Nagydíjra.*

Azt gondolhatnánk, hogy egy 22 éves fiatalembernek ezt követően már nem is nagyon maradtak álmai az F1-el kapcsolatban, de Ricciardónak azért szép számmal vannak még álmai, így szívesen versenyezne egyszer egy a makaói, a brands hatch-i, a nordschleife-i, és a bathurst-i pályákból összeállított aszfaltcsíkon, ahol Fangio Alfa Romeójával harcolna a győzelemért…

*Ha bárhol a világon választhatnál egy várost egy új Formula-1-es pálya számára, akkor te a világ melyik városát választanád és miért? 
Daniel Ricciardo: „Las Vegas vagy New York. Egyik helyen sem voltam még, de abban biztos vagyok, hogy fantasztikus lenne. Az amerikaiak ugyanis nagyban játszanak!” *

*Ha választhatnál egy korábbi világbajnokot a csapattársadnak, akkor te kit választanál és miért? 
DR: „Ayrton Senna, így legalább megtanulnám, hogy hogyan is vezetett olyan pokolian jól az esőben.” *

*A Formula-1-ben rengeteg innováció volt a múltban, szárnyas autó, aktív felfüggesztés, turbómotor, hatkerekű versenyautó, és még lehetne folytatni. Ha visszahozhatnál egyet, ekkor mi lenne az, és miért? 
DR: „A V10-es motorokat – a hangjukért!” *

*Milyen innovációval szeretnél találkozni a jövőben? 
DR:* *„Semmi olyannal, ami túl futurisztikus. Én a régi iskola híve vagyok. A több lóerő sohasem árt, és meg kell tartanunk a dobhártya szaggató hangorkánt is.” *

*Ha az egész életedben csak egyetlen egy pályán versenyeznél, akkor melyik egykori, vagy jelenlegi pálya lenne az? 
DR:* *„Valószínűleg az egykori Nordschleife. Nagyon közel hozzá a második helyen Makaó áll, de a bathurst-i pálya is élvezetes lenne, bár ott még sohasem versenyeztem.” *

*Maserati, Alfa Romeo, Tyrrell és March csak néhány csapat, akik már nincsenek benne a sportban. Melyik csapatnál szeretnél a leginkább versenyezni és miért? 
DR:* *„Ez egy nehéz kérdés, nem is igazán tudok rá válaszolni, de Fangio Alfa Romeója az 50-es évekből nagyon különleges lenne.” *

*Ha tervezhetnél egy új F1-es pályát, akkor te mely pályákon található kedvenc kanyarjaidat építenéd be. És melyik az a három kanyar, amely a te listád élén szerepel és miért? 
DR:* *„A Dipper Bathurst-ból, a második szektor Makaóból, ahol az a gyors jobb kanyar, majd a padlógázas bal-jobb kombináció van, és a brands hatch-i pálya hátsó szekciója. Gyors is, hullámos is, igazi parti pálya.” *

*Ha visszamehetnél az időben, akkor te melyik korszakot választanád az 1950-es és az 1990-es évek között és miért? 
DR:* *„Feltehetőleg a 80-as éveket választanám. De őszintén úgy gondolom, hogy mindegyik évtized különleges volt valamilyen szempontból, ezért mindegyiket szívesen kipróbálnám. Bár talán az 1980-as években, hasonlóan az 1950-es, vagy 1960-as évekhez lehetett a legérdekesebb az autók vezethetősége.” *

*Melyik jelenlegi Formula-1-es szabályt változtatnád meg a leginkább és miért? 
**DR:* *„Szeretnék az autóm teljesítményéhez hozzáadni néhány lóerőt! (nevetés) Komolyan úgy gondolom, hogy most jó időszakban vagyunk, és a versenyzés nagyon izgalmas, ezért nem kellene sok mindent megváltoztatni. Szeretném azonban, ha a mezőny sokkal szorosabb lenne, mert ez egy olyan dolog, ami még jobbá tenné a futamokat.” *

*Ha választhatnál két Formula-1-es kiválóságot a múltból, akkor kiknek az egymás elleni csatáját néznéd meg a legszívesebben? 
**DR: „Ayrton Senna és James Hunt.” *

*Ha csapatvezető lennél, akkor ki az a két jelenlegi pilóta, akit a saját csapatodhoz szerződtetnél (magadon és a jelenlegi csapattársadon kívül)? 
**DR:* *„Cole Trickle vagy Rowdy Burns! (nevetés) (ők mindketten a Mint a villám - Days of Thunder – című film szereplői).”
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 9)

*Montezemolo: Örülnék Raikkönen visszatérésének*
2011. 11. 09. 05.16 

<RIGHT> 






*Luca di Montezemolo elmondta, nagyon örül annak, hogy Kimi Raikkönen Formula-1-es visszatéréséről hall.*


2009 végén, annak ellenére, hogy a finn pilótának még egy éves szerződése volt, a maranellói alakulat lecserélte Raikkönent Fernando Alonsóra, az új szponzor, a Santander érkezése miatt.

2007 világbajnoka ralizásba kezdett és a NASCAR-ban is kipróbálta magát, de a hírek szerint a jövő évben a Williamsszel visszatér.

*"Jó érzés lenne számomra, ha visszatérne"* - nyilatkozta a Ferrari elnöke. *"Kimi nagyon szerethető fiú, habár komoly beszélgetést soha nem folytattam vele. Van néhány hozzá hasonló pilóta, akiben még ég a sebesség tüze, így van ezzel Jean Alesi is, aki a jövő évben az Indy 500-on indul."
* 
Montezemolo hozzátette, a Ferrari nem keresi Felipe Massa utódját a mercedeses Nico Rosbergben.

*"Pilótáink Fernando Alonso és Felipe Massa"* - szögezte le di Montezemolo. 



*Domenicali: Számítok Massára*








*A Ferrari csapatfőnöke, Stefano Domenicali cáfolja, hogy Felipe Massa a szezon végén távozna a csapattól.*


Az az igazság, hogy a brazil pilóta 2009-es, hungaroringi balesete óta nem találja régi önmagát, Luca di Montezemolo tavaly viccesen megjegyezte, volt időszak, amikor úgy érezte, Massa testvére vezette a Ferrarit. Az idei évben 129 ponttal marad el csapattársától, Massa többször negatív tettei miatt került a címlapokra, különösen Lewis Hamiltonnal történt ütközései után.

Azonban, egyes médiaforrások szerint Nico Rosberg lesz Fernando Alonso csapattársa a jövő évben, Domenicali azonban elmondta, a spekulációkat be kellene fejezni.

"Keményen számolok Felipével, mivel tudja, a jövő év kulcsfontosságú lesz, bízom benne, meg tudja mutatni igazi értékét. Ami a pletykákat illeti arról, hogy ki érkezik Maranellóba Massa helyére, csak saját szavaimat tudom megismételni, valamint azt, amint Elnök Urunk legutóbb mondott, Felipe 2012-ben nálunk versenyez, hűek vagyunk hozzá."

A csapatfőnök másik pilótájáról, Fernando Alonsóról elmondta: "Biztos vagyok benne, a következő néhány napban visszatérve Abu Dhabiba, emlékek ébrednek Fernandóban a tavalyi év kapcsán, de ez a negatív érzelem további ösztönzést jelent számára, 2012-ben szeretné megfordítani a dolgokat. A hátralévő két versenyen megpróbálunk dobogós helyezést szerezni és mindent megteszünk, hogy Fernando a második helyet szerezze meg az egyéni pontversenyben. Eközben, Maranellóban mindenki azon dolgozik, hogy egy olyan autót készítsen, amely már a szezon elejétől kezdve versenyképes, amikor egyetlen célunk lesz, amely a győzelem."

Ugyan a szezon nehezen kezdődött a csapat számára, de Domenicali bizakodó: *"Nagyon rosszul kezdtünk, majd elérkezett a nyár, jó fejlődést mutattunk be, több dolog mellett sikerült egy komoly győzelmet aratnunk Silverstone-ban. Majd az autó további fejlesztésével foglalkoztunk, közelebb kerültünk az élcsapatokhoz. Sajnos azonban a Spára készített fejlesztések nem megfelelő eredményt szolgáltattak, visszaléptünk, azért is, mert addigra befejeztük a 150° Italia fejlesztését, minden energiánkkal a jövő évi autóra koncentráltunk. *
*Az utóbbi néhány versenyen új ötleteket és alkatrészeket teszteltünk, amely hasznos lehet a közeljövőre nézve, ezt a munkát tovább folytatjuk Abu Dhabiban és Brazíliában." *

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 12)

​*Yas Marina Circuit – Abu Dzabi Nagydíj ​
*​*<TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD>Verseny:
</TD><TD>2011. november 13. 14:00-16:00</TD></TR><TR><TD>Időmérő edzés:</TD><TD>2011. november 12. 14:00-15:00</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD>Szabadedzés 1.:</TD><TD>2011. november 11. 10:00-11:30</TD></TR><TR><TD>Szabadedzés 2.:</TD><TD>2011. november 11. 14:00-15:30</TD></TR><TR><TD>Szabadedzés 3.:</TD><TD>2011. november 12. 11:00-12:00</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD>Helyszín
</TD><TD></TD><TD>Hosszúság:</TD><TD>5,554 km</TD></TR><TR><TD>Pálya neve:</TD><TD>Yas Marina Circuit</TD><TD>Körök száma:</TD><TD>55</TD></TR><TR><TD>Város:</TD><TD>Abu-Dzabi, Abu-Dzabi</TD><TD>Kanyarok száma:</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR><TD>Építés ideje:</TD><TD>2009</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>Pályacsúcs:</TD><TD>1:40.279 (Sebastian Vettel, Red Bull Racing, 2009)</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​*

*7000 rajongó a boxutcában*
2011. 11. 12. 04.30 

<RIGHT>






*Lelkes rajongók özönlötték el az Abu Dhabi Nagydíj boxutcáját tegnap délután, hogy láthassák, hogyan készülnek fel a csapatok a hétvégére. *


Csütörtök általában az a nap, amikor a rajongóknak lehetőségük van arra, hogy testközelből láthassák a boxutcát és a csapatokat munka közben. Ezúttal a hétszeres bajnok Michael Schumacherrel és a kétszeres bajnok Fernando Alonsóval is találkozhattak. Minden évben, a világ minden tájáról érkeznek a rajongók, hogy megcsodálhassák ezt a különleges létesítményt. Ezúttal 7000 rajongó sétált végig a boxutcán.

Az 56 éves Henry Olejnik Skóciából érkezett Abu Dhabiba, először látta a Yas Marina elnevezésű pályát: „Ma valóban egy álom vált valóra, hogy közelről és személyesen láthattam Forma-1-es autókat és csapatokat. Egyszerűen eláll a lélegzetem, a csodálatos Yas Marinától. A nap fénypontja volt számomra, hogy láthattam Alonsót és Schumachert. Csodálatos emlékekkel gazdagodva térek haza Skóciába.”

Az ausztrál fanatikus, *Kylie Brownlee* (30), így nyilatkozott tapasztalatairól: *„Szeretem a boxutca látogatást, mert ez a legjobb lehetőség, hogy az ember érezze a szenvedélyt és a feszültséget, az elkövetkező hétvége érzelmi túlfeszítettségét.”*



*Hamilton Whitmarshba is belekötött*
2011. 11. 12. 06.30

<RIGHT>






*Lassan már csak csapatfőnöke áll ki teljes mellszélességgel Hamilton mellet, a versenyző mégis éles kritikával illette Whitmarsh nyilatkozatát.*


Lewis Hamilton egyszerűen szemétnek nevezte azt a nyilatkozatot, amit Martin Whitmarsh tett Jenson Button idei, jó teljesítményéről. A csapatfőnök Buttonnal példálózott, mikor Hamilton szokatlanul rossz szezonjáról beszélt. Hamilton szerint a kijelentés egy szemét, és feltételezi, hogy rosszul idézték főnökét.

*„Tett néhány megjegyzést, amivel nem értek egyet. Ez szemét. A kérdés ennél sokkal nagyobb és összetettebb, sokkal személyesebb”* – nyilatkozta Hamilton, akinek semmi nem jött össze az idén: barátnőjével szakítottak, csapattársa pedig rendre jobban teljesít nála, ezt el is ismeri, de az okát is tisztán látja, és az nem a versenyzői képességeikben van.

*„Sokkal jobb helyzetben van nálam”* – tette hozzá, utalva arra, hogy Jenson Button mellett egy kimagaslóan jó gárda van, beleértve kiegyensúlyozott magánéletét, melyet barátnője és édesapja állandó jelenléte teremt számára – Hamilton ezeket mind elveszítette. *„Elvesztettem a buborékomat. Elsődleges számomra, hogy boldog légkör vegyen körül, mint egy buborék.”*

*Egyre inkább úgy tűnik, Hamilton csak akkor találhat vissza önmagához a következő szezonra, ha sikerül rendbe tennie a Forma-1-en túli életét, és levetkőzi állandó frusztráltságát, ami az idén sokszor sodorta értelmetlen konfliktusokba.*




*Red Bull: Jól állunk*
2011. 11. 12. 01.30

<RIGHT>






*A Red Bull pilótái, Sebastian Vettel és Mark Webber megkezdték a felkészülést az Abu Dhabi Nagydíjra. Sebastian Vettel a második szabadedzésen balesetet szenvedett.*


*Mark Webber:* 
*"Úgy tűnik, az egyes kanyarnál könnyű hibázni, amikor olyan kaliberű fiúk, mint Alonso és Vettel is balesetet szenved, akkor kissé visszaveszel. Összességében meglehetősen jó délután és éjszaka volt számunkra, minden kört teljesítettünk, melyre szükségünk volt. Nem akarok jósolni, mivel tudjuk, vasárnap minden megváltozhat, de jól állunk és elégedett vagyok az autóval."*

*Sebastian Vettel: *
*"Balesetet szenvedtem a második szabadedzésen. Nem volt nagy, elveszítettem az autót az egyes kanyar kijáratánál. Azt hiszem, túl szélesen vettem és túlságosan rámentem a rázókőre, így megcsúszott az autó hátulja és nem tudtam már megfogni. Szerencsére sikerült a második szabadedzés végén ismét pályára gurulnom; nem volt nagy sérülés az első vezetőszárnyon kívül. Ha hozzáérsz a kerékvetőhöz, azzal nincs probléma, de én túlságosan rámentem. Az autót nézve jól állunk - de azt hiszem, holnap szoros lesz a helyzet." *


*Abu Dhabi: Hamiltoné a második edzés*








*Lewis Hamilton nyerte a második szabadedzést a Yas Marina versenypályán, miután az első bemelegítésen csapattársa és Webber mögött a harmadik helyen zárt. A 2008-as világbajnok remek időt futott, egyedül a szintén McLarenes Jenson Button tudta megszorítani, aki a második helyen végzett. Alonso a harmadik, Massa a negyedik, Webber az ötödik pozíciót szerezte meg. *

Az Abu Dhabi Nagydíj második pénteki szabadedzése szintén nappali fényben kezdődött, de a bemelegítés 38. percében megy le a nap, tehát sötétben ér véget. Az edzés elejét a Red Bullok uralták, Vettel és Webber egymástól rabolták el a vezető helyet, egyedül a McLaren tartotta a lépést az energiaitalosokkal. Ekkor jött Alonso, aki csak úgy, mint a többiek, a közepesen lágy keverékkel próbálkozott és a harmadik helyre hozta fel Ferrariját. 
Ekkor a középmezőny csapatai már a lágy abroncsokon rótták a köröket. A legjobb helyre a Sauberes Sergio Perez jött fel, aki Buttont megelőzve a hetedik helyen találta magát. Később Webber pördült meg a pálya végén , a 18-as kanyarban, Felipe Massa első légterelője pedig ismét szikrákat hányt, pont, mint Indiában. Ismét aggódhat a Ferrari? 
Fernando Alonso jutott először 1 perc 40 másodperc alá, mindezt már lágy abroncsokon. Ideje: 1:39.941 volt, amit először Button döntött meg 1 ezreddel, majd Hamilton két tizeddel. A 2009-es világbajnok még tudott javítani idején, de ez ahhoz nem volt elegendő, hogy meg is előzze csapattársát, így maradt a Hamilton, Button sorrend az élen, akiket Alonso, Massa és Webber követett. Vettel végzett a hatodik pozícióban, a rendkívül sokat hibázó Schumacher pedig a hetedikben.



*Abu Dhabi Nagydíj - 2. szabadedzés végeredménye:*
<TABLE style="WIDTH: 465px; HEIGHT: 427px" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=465><TBODY><TR><TD>*Hely*

</TD><TD>*Versenyző*</TD><TD>*Csapat*</TD><TD>*Idő*</TD><TD>*Körök*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*1 *

</TD><TD>*Lewis Hamilton *</TD><TD>*McLaren *</TD><TD>*1’39.586 *</TD><TD>*31 *</TD></TR><TR><TD>*2 *</TD><TD>*Jenson Button *</TD><TD>*McLaren *</TD><TD>*1’39.785 *</TD><TD>*30 *</TD></TR><TR><TD>*3 *</TD><TD>*Fernando Alonso *</TD><TD>*Ferrari *</TD><TD>*1’39.971 *</TD><TD>*20 *</TD></TR><TR><TD>*4 *</TD><TD>*Felipe Massa *</TD><TD>*Ferrari *</TD><TD>*1’39.980 *</TD><TD>*34 *</TD></TR><TR><TD>*5 *</TD><TD>*Mark Webber *</TD><TD>*Red Bull *</TD><TD>*1’40.104 *</TD><TD>*35 *</TD></TR><TR><TD>*6 *</TD><TD>*Sebastian Vettel *</TD><TD>*Red Bull *</TD><TD>*1’40.132 *</TD><TD>*26* </TD></TR><TR><TD>7 </TD><TD>Michael Schumacher </TD><TD>Mercedes-Benz </TD><TD>1’40.553 </TD><TD>34 </TD></TR><TR><TD>8 </TD><TD>Adrian Sutil </TD><TD>Force India </TD><TD>1’40.951 </TD><TD>34 </TD></TR><TR><TD>9 </TD><TD>Paul di Resta </TD><TD>Force India </TD><TD>1’41.021 </TD><TD>37 </TD></TR><TR><TD>10 </TD><TD>Kamui Kobayashi </TD><TD>Sauber </TD><TD>1’41.490 </TD><TD>34 </TD></TR><TR><TD>11 </TD><TD>Sergio Perez </TD><TD>Sauber </TD><TD>1’41.562 </TD><TD>34 </TD></TR><TR><TD>12 </TD><TD>Sébastien Buemi </TD><TD>Toro Rosso </TD><TD>1’41.680 </TD><TD>33 </TD></TR><TR><TD>13 </TD><TD>Vitaly Petrov </TD><TD>Renault </TD><TD>1’41.947 </TD><TD>31 </TD></TR><TR><TD>14 </TD><TD>Jaime Alguersuari </TD><TD>Toro Rosso </TD><TD>1’41.983 </TD><TD>34 </TD></TR><TR><TD>15 </TD><TD>Bruno Senna </TD><TD>Renault </TD><TD>1’42.369 </TD><TD>36 </TD></TR><TR><TD>16 </TD><TD>Rubens Barrichello </TD><TD>Williams </TD><TD>1’42.798 </TD><TD>35 </TD></TR><TR><TD>17 </TD><TD>Pastor Maldonado </TD><TD>Williams </TD><TD>1’42.910 </TD><TD>34 </TD></TR><TR><TD>18 </TD><TD>Heikki Kovalainen </TD><TD>Lotus </TD><TD>1’43.562 </TD><TD>36 </TD></TR><TR><TD>19 </TD><TD>Jarno Trulli </TD><TD>Lotus </TD><TD>1’44.050 </TD><TD>38 </TD></TR><TR><TD>20 </TD><TD>Nico Rosberg </TD><TD>Mercedes-Benz </TD><TD>1’44.265 </TD><TD>41 </TD></TR><TR><TD>21 </TD><TD>Timo Glock </TD><TD>Virgin </TD><TD>1’45.486 </TD><TD>34 </TD></TR><TR><TD>22 </TD><TD>Jérome d’Ambrosio </TD><TD>Virgin </TD><TD>1’46.142 </TD><TD>32 </TD></TR><TR><TD>23 </TD><TD>Tonio Liuzzi </TD><TD>HRT </TD><TD>1’46.249 </TD><TD>21 </TD></TR><TR><TD>24 </TD><TD>Daniel Ricciardo </TD><TD>HRT </TD><TD>1’46.328 </TD><TD>34 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



*Kalocsai mintás overallal a daganatos gyerekekért*








*Elárverezik Lewis Hamilton dedikált kalocsai mintás overallját, amelyet a Hungaroring időmérő edzésén viselt. A bevétellel a leukémiás és daganatos gyerekek gyógyulását segítő alapítványt támogatják.*



*A licitálásból befolyt teljes összeget a Trautsch András Olivér Alapítványnak ajánlják fel. Az alapítványt Trautsch András 1988-ban alapította a Semmelweis Egyetem I. sz. Gyermekklinikán ápolt gyermekek részére, az ápolás feltételeinek megteremtésére és javítására.*
A felajánlásokat a [email protected] e-mail címre kérik elküldeni - név, telefonszám, posta-, illetve e-mailcím megadásával - *november 26-án 18 óráig.* 
Kikiáltási árat nem határoztak meg - közölte az árverést indító Roland Divatház Zrt. az MTI-vel.

*A limitált kiadású overall kuriózum a maga nemében, hiszen a Hugo Boss és a McLaren csapat 30 éves partnerkapcsolatának jubileumára rendezett nemzetközi dizáj-verseny első helyezettjeként kizárólag a sztárpilóták számára gyártották.* *Kalmár István* tervező a magyar kalocsai virágmotívumot használta díszítőelemként a kezeslábasra.


*Az overallokat a két McLaren-pilóta viselte a 2011-es szezon Hungaroring időmérő edzésén, a nyertes dizájnnal ellátott kezeslábast Jenson Button a brazíliai szezonzáró nagydíj végső futamán, Sao Paolóban ölti majd magára.*


​
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 17)

*Lewis a Ferrarinál tesztelt*
2011. 11. 17. 05.03​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*A Ferrari lehetőséget adott egy amerikai fiatalnak, Michael Lewisnak a csapat 2009-es Formula-1-es autójának tesztelésére, az idei olasz Formula-3 bajnokságban mutatott teljesítményének jutalmaként.*​ 

A 20 éves kaliforniai pilóta szerdán dolgozhatott az F60-as autóval Vallelungában, ahogy Sergio Campana is, aki a Ferrari Pilótaakadémia tagja.​ 
*"Kétségtelen, a Formula-3 kivételes iskola, amelynek segítségével élhetem át ezt a pillanatot"* - nyilatkozta Lewis. *"Fantasztikus élmény a Ferrari Formula-1-es autóját vezetni."*​ 

*A Red Bull sötétben tapogatózik Vettel defektjével*​ 
*A Red Bullnak egyelőre fogalma sincs arról, mi okozhatta Sebastian Vettel abu-dzabi defektjét. Csak az biztos, hogy a guminak nem volt szerkezeti hibája.*​ 
A Pirelli már végzett Sebastian Vettel abu-dzabi defektjének vizsgálatával, a gumigyártó rendelkezésére álló információk szerint biztos, hogy nem szerkezeti hiba okozta a világbajnok kiesését. A Red Bull saját vizsgálatai még nem vezettek eredményre, a csapat szerint megeshet, hogy soha nem sikerül megtalálni a furcsa defekt okát. Noha a Pirelli szerint arra sincs egyértelmű bizonyíték, hogy törmelék okozta volna a defektet, a Red Bull szerint a legvalószínűbb magyarázat, hogy a gumit egy másik autóról származó, karbonszálas alkatrészdarab vágta ki.
"A Pirelli bevonásával keményen dolgoztunk a defekt okának felderítésén, de szinte lehetetlen egyértelmű választ adni rá" - nyilatkozta az Autosportnak Christian Horner, a Red Bull csapatfőnöke. 
*"Az adatok alapján a rajt előtt még teljesen rendben volt a gumi, az első kanyar után viszont hirtelen elment belőle a nyomás. Úgy gondoljuk, hogy a legvalószínűbb ok egy idegen tárgy érintkezése a kerékkel, de talán soha nem találjuk meg az igazságot."*​ 
Horner elutasította azokat a feltételezéseket, amelyek szerint a gumi belső oldalfala melegedett túl a forró kipufogógázok hibás elvezetése miatt. A csapatfőnök reagált azokra a Jenson Button autójából, a rajt előtt készült belső kamerás felvételekre is, amelyek füstöt mutattak Vettel autójának jobb hátsó részénél.​ 
*"Az nem gumi volt, hanem a karosszéria elemei füstöltek egy kicsit. Sebastian startprocedúrája ugyanolyan volt, mint Marké, sőt pontosan ugyanolyan, mint a szezon többi versenyén. Ugyanolyan beállításokat használtunk, mint korábban, nincs okunk azt feltételezni, hogy itt rontottunk el valamit."*


*Kubica 2013-ban a Ferrarinál térhet vissza?*
2011. 11. 17. 09.46

 <RIGHT> 






*Elképzelhető, hogy Robert Kubicát 2012-ben nem látjuk a Formula-1-es mezőnyben, sokkal inkább 2013-ban a Ferrarinál. A paddockban legalábbis ezt híresztelik. *


Miközben a 2012-es pilótapiac Kimi Raikkönen visszatérésétől hangos, Kubica valószínűleg már 2013-ra koncentrál, februári ralibalesetéből addigra teljesen felépülhet.

Elképzelhető, hogy a Renault úgy dönt, Vitalij Petrov csapattársa, Romain Grosjean lesz. Ez kizárná Kubica visszatérését, ám a lengyel pilóta a pénteki szabadedzéseken szerephez jutna.

Megbízható források szerint a Ferrari és négy nagycsapat közölte Kubica menedzsmentjével: 2013-ban állást kaphat, amennyiben versenyképes teljesítményt tud mutatni.

Miközben a négy nagycsapatról nem szólnak a hírek, valószínűleg a Ferrari, McLaren, Red Bull és a Mercedes lehetnek ezek. A Ferrari állítólag szeretné lecserélni Felipe Massát, amint a brazil pilóta szerződése 2012 végén lejár. A másik lehetőség Kubica számára a Red Bull lehet. Mark Webber vagy visszavonul, vagy máshol keres állást 2013-ban, ezzel helyet adva Kubicának, vagy egy junior pilótának.

Miközben a McLarennek 2013-ra még nincs szerződése Lewis Hamiltonnal, valószínűleg a brit pilóta hosszabbít és a már szerződéssel rendelkező Jenson Button csapattársa marad.

A Mercedes is lehetőség lehet 2013-ban, Michael Schumacher szerződése lejár, de várhatóan egy évvel hosszabbít és Nico Rosberg csapattársa marad, aki 2013 végéig hosszabbított.

A Ferrari azonban a legvalószínűbb lehetőség Kubica számára, állítólag a két fél már megegyezett a 2013-as folytatásról, ez a megegyezés azonban az idei év júniusában elévült, de a Ferrari szeretné, ha a lengyel pilóta Fernando Alonso csapattársa lenne.

A csapatfőnök, Eric Boullier elmondta, hogy amint december 31-vel Kubica szerződése lejár, szabadon igazolhat bármelyik csapathoz.

A ferraris szerződés attól azonban függ, hogy az egyszeres futamgyőztes visszanyeri-e korábbi formáját, de a felépüléshez mindenképpen a legjobb hely a Ferrari. 

*A csapat a hét bármelyik napján tud biztosítani számára egy két évvel ezelőtti Ferrarit és a maranellói pályát, ha szükséges, azt a pályát, amely két órás útra fekszik attól a kórháztól, ahol Kubicát ápolják.
*​*
*

​</BEVEZETO>


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 19)

*Vivianne Senna: Tárgyalunk a Renault-val*








*Bruno Senna édesanyja Vivianne elárulta, fiával tárgyalásokat folytat a Renault csapattal 2012-ről. *


Elviekben négyen vannak versenyben a két Renault (jövőre Lotus) ülésért: Vitalij Petrov, Bruno Senna, Romain Grosjean és Robert Kubica, de az esélyek naponta változnak, úgy tűnik Kubica végleg kiesik a versenyből. Vitalij Petrov az egyetlen a csapatnál, akinek érvényes szerződése van 2012-re, de miután néhány napja panaszáradatot zúdított a csapatra a médián keresztül, könnyen lehet, hogy neki sem kell maradnia. Azzal ugyanis, hogy negatív színben tüntette fel a csapatát, megszegte a szerződését.

Bár Senna kicsit ingadozó teljesítményt nyújtott az évad második felében, miután beugrott Nick Heidfeld helyére, az elmúlt hetek eseményei után most arra van a legnagyobb esély, hogy a csapat a Senna-Grosjean felállással vág neki a 2012-es szezonnak.

*„Az első versenyen Bruno nem is ismerte az autót. A Forma-1-ben nincs tesztelés, új volt neki az autó, így élesben kellett megtanulnia” *– nyilatkozta a 28 éves brazil pilóta édesanyja, Vivianne Senna, Ayrton Senna testvére. Azt is hozzátette, hogy Brunoval már tárgyalnak a Renault-val a szerződése meghosszabbításáról.

*„Már tárgyalunk a csapattal a folytatásról. Bruno nagyon kevés tapasztalattal a háta mögött teljesítette az elvárásokat. A csapat elégedett vele.”
*​*
*


*Red Bull: Ismét megbízhatósági problémák*








*Jean-Eric Vergne teljesítette a Fiatal Pilóták Tesztjének utolsó napját a Yas Marina Circuit pályán a Red Bull Racinggel, ismét a legjobb időt érte el az RB7-tel.*


A tesztelés során az utolsó napon volt a legmelegebb idő, a levegő hőmérséklete 33 °C fok volt, a pálya hőmérséklete 55 °C fokra emelkedett. A csapat délelőtti tesztprogramja a tervek szerint haladt, de délután számos megbízhatósági probléma akadt, így a csapatnak nem sikerült a tervezett gumitesztet elvégeznie.

*Ian Morgan, verseny főmérnök:* 
"Frusztráló nap volt, mivel kisebb megbízhatósági problémák hátráltattak minket délután - de jó délelőttünk volt. Jean-Ericről azt kell mondjam, nagyon lenyűgözött a teszt során. E hét előtt már hosszú ideje nem dolgozott autónkkal, most nem hibázott. Jó információt gyűjtött és úgy használta, ahogy kellett, kiegyensúlyozott és kontrollált volt. Azt tette, amit kértünk tőle, olyan köridőt futott, amelyre szükségünk volt - jó munkát végzett."

*A csapat a jövő héten Sao Paulóban, a szezonzáró Brazil Nagydíjon dolgozik. A pályán november 25-én kezdődik meg a munka. *


*A McLarennél erős kezdésben bíznak 2012-ben*








*A McLaren csapatnál mindenki úgy véli, hogy jövőre már az első nagydíjtól kezdve képesek lesznek beleszólni a futamgyőzelmek sorsába, ehhez azonban az kell, hogy a 2012-es MP4/27-es már a teszteken is megfelelően működjön.*


A McLaren idei autója az MP4/26 a szezon előtti teszteken számtalan műszaki gonddal küzdött, bár a csapat ezek nagy részét kijavította a szezonnyitó Ausztrál Nagydíjra a McLaren mégis jelentős lemaradásban volt a Red Bull RB7-es konstrukciójához képest, amit csak a szezon utolsó harmadára tudtak ledolgozni, ekkora azonban már a Red Bull mindkét világbajnoki címet begyűjtötte. Éppen ezért a McLaren csapat vezetője, Martin Whitmarsh és a McLaren Racing ügyvezető igazgatója, Jonathan Neale abban reménykedik, hogy jövőre már az első futamtól kezdve egy gyors és megbízható autóval fognak rendelkezni.

„Úgy kell kezdenünk a következő szezont, hogy gyorsak vagyunk” – nyilatkozta Neale. - „Mi megmutattuk, hogy képesek vagyunk behozni a lemaradásunkat, és bárkihez közel tudunk kerülni, így rendszeresen futamokat tudunk nyerni, és a dobogón végzünk, de nem tudjuk így megnyerni a világbajnoki címeket, ami egy kicsit frusztráló. Mi szeretünk futamokat nyerni, de azért néhány bajnoki címet is szeretnénk.”

Neale azt is elárulta, hogy az idei autónak csak alig 6%-át mentik át Lewis Hamilton és Jenson Button 2012-es munkaeszközébe. *„Mi az állandóan változó szabályok nélkül is mindig új autót építünk, így az Abu Dhabiban győztes autónak csak nagyjából hat százaléka lesz benne a február 1-én, az első teszten bemutatkozó új autónkban. Mi egy nagyon gyorsan működő kutató és fejlesztő részleget üzemeltetünk, mert rajtunk múlik, hogy egy olyan autót adjunk a pilótáinknak, amit képesek is lesznek kihasználni. De én úgy gondolom, hogy az egymást követő években bajnoki címeket szerző Lewis és Jenson megérdemlik azt, hogy a lehető legjobb autót adjuk a számukra. És nyilvánvalóan ez a mi célunk is.”
* 
A csapat vezetője, Martin Whitmarsh szerint is mindenki azon dolgozik a McLarennél, hogy 2012-ben egy nyerő autót tudjanak a pályára küldeni. 

*„Igazán ez a csapat erőfeszítése. Sok száz ember dolgozik nálunk, akik élvezik, ha hozzájárulhatnak a csapat győzelméhez. A nagyszerű pilótáknak, pedig nagyszerű autókra van szükségük, amit éppen most fejlesztünk, és el is fogjuk vele látni őket.”
*​*
*



*Forma-1 - Mark Webber: Korlátozni kellene a DRS használatát*








*Biztonsági okokból a DRS használatát korlátozni kellene a szabadedzéseken és az időmérő edzésen. Ez a véleménye a Red Bull pilótájának, Mark Webbernek, aki hozzátette, a boxutcában szinten minden pilóta egyetért ezzel.*

A DRS 2011 elején került bevezetésre, azzal a céllal, hogy a pilótáknak könnyebb legyen előzni. A rendszer nyitja és zárja az autó hátsó vezetőszárnyának felső lapját - csökkentve a leszorítóerőt, mely magasabb egyenesbeli sebesség elérését teszi lehetővé. Ezt a rendszert a futamokon az előre kijelölt zónában lehet használni. Azonban az időmérő edzésen és a három szabadedzésen a pálya bármely részén aktiválható a rendszer.

"Volt néhány baleset, amikor a pilóták azért csúsztak ki, mert átlépték a DRS használatának határát" - közölte Webber, hivatkozva Adrian Sutil balesetére, mely az Ausztrál Nagydíj időmérő edzésén történt. A Force India pilótája a pálya utolsó kanyarjában pördült meg. - "A pilóták majdnem egyhangúan támogatják, hogy korlátozni kellene a rendszer használatát a versenyen kívül is. Nehéz jól cselekedni és biztos vagyok benne, az idei évben összegyűjtött információk alapján sokkal jobb lesz a jövő év. A DRS vitás kérdés, nemcsak azért, mert sok függ tőle. Néhányan szeretnék látni, amint az autók előzik és visszaelőzik egymást - az amerikai NASCAR erre szakosodott. De néhányak, akik a Formula-1 szűziességét nézik - mint én - az előzést többre tartják ennél."

*Jelenleg a DRS-re vonatkozó szabály szerint a rendszert csak száraz versenyen, a futam rajtját, vagy a biztonsági autó kiállását követő harmadik körtől lehet használni.* 

*Az üldöző versenyző akkor aktiválhatja a rendszert, amikor a mérési pontnál egy másodpercre, vagy ennél közelebb kerül ellenfeléhez.
*​*
*​*Forma-1: Petrovnál betelt a pohár*


*



*


*Vitalij Petrovnál betelt a pohár. A szerződése tiltja, hogy negatívan nyilatkozzon a csapatról, most tulajdonképpen mégis megtette.*


Petrov tőle szokatlan módon, a Rossiya2, orosz televíziós csatorna kamerái előtt kelt ki magából. *„Közel tíz verseny óta nem változtattunk semmit az autón, ami gyakorlatilag azt jelenti, hogy ugyanazzal az autóval megyek, amivel a szezont kezdtem. Az első dobogós helyezés (Ausztráliában) természetesen inspiráló volt, nekem, a rajongóknak és Oroszországnak is sokat jelentett. De dühös vagyok, mert én ezután is mindent megpróbáltam. Sajnos nem mondhatok semmi rosszat a csapatról, mert tiltja a szerződésem”* – nyilatkozta a 27 éves pilóta.
* 
„Meg lehet nézni a korábbi interjúimat. Nem kritizáltam a csapatot, mikor időt veszítettünk. Mennyit buktunk a kerékcseréknél? Mennyit a rossz taktikával? Pedig ezek mind olyan dolgok, amik tíz versenyen előfordultak, ha nem többön. Sajnos soha, egyetlen interjúban sem mondhattam el, hogy a rossz boxkiállás miatt nem szereztem pontot. Még mindig nem beszélhetnék, de nem maradok tovább néma, elegem van!”

Petrovnak szerződése van 2012-re a Renault csapattal, de azt mondja, már az sem jelent semmit. *
*„Ami engem illet, számomra minden világos, van szerződésem. Ugyanakkor ha Kimi Raikkonen esetét nézzük a Ferrarival, akkor bármi lehetséges. Egy olyan világban viszont, ahol minden megtörténhet, nehéz bármit is tenni, ha egyszer meg akarnak szabadulni valakitől.”
*​*
*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 20)

*Az F1 történetének legvitatottabb ütközései*








*Miután Lewis Hamiltonnak és Felipe Massának az idei szezonban hatszor is sikerült összeütköznie az ESPNF1 újságírója, Laurence Edmondson összegyűjtötte a Formula-1 történetének 10 legvitatottabb ütközését.*


*Schumacher vs Hill - 1994 Ausztrál Nagydíj* 
Az 1994-es Ausztrál Nagydíj a világbajnokság utolsó állomása volt, ahol a tét nem volt kisebb, mint a világbajnoki cím, hiszen a mezőny úgy érkezett meg az adelaidei pályára, hogy a bajnoki ponttáblázatot Damon Hill előtt 1 ponttal Michael Schumacher vezette. A futam is Schumacher és Hill csatáját hozta, ahol Hill (Williams-Renault) nyomása a 36. körben hibára késztette Schumachert (Benetton-Ford), aki a pályáról lecsúszva neki ment a betonfalnak. Majd miközben Hill a következő kanyarban megpróbálta megelőzni a pályára visszaevickélő német autóját, Schumacher azonban ráhúzta az autót Hillre, aminek következtében ő azonnal kiesett a versenyből, míg a bokszba visszatérő Hillt a sérült lengőkar miatt a csapat tanácsolta el a folytatástól. Schumacher nem kapott büntetést, így a jutalma a világbajnoki cím lett. Hill azonban nehezen tette magát túl a történteken. „Két dolog különbözteti meg Michaelt a mezőny többi részétől, az egyik a tehetsége, a másik pedig a hozzáállása. Korábban csodáltam őt, de ma már hidegen hagy” – nyilatkozta Hill egy évvel később. 

*Mansell vs Senna, 1987 Belga Nagydíj* 
Az 1987-es Belga Nagydíjat a rajt után nem sokkal újra kellett indítani a Philippe Streiff és Jonathan Palmer közötti nagy balesett miatt, a futam azonban még sem e miatt, hanem a Nigel Mansell és Ayrton Senna közötti affér miatt maradt emlékezetes. Az újraindított futamot Senna (Lotus-Honda) vezette, Mansell (Williams-Honda) azonban gyorsabb volt és a Fagnes kanyarban, az első körben kívülről megpróbálta körbeautózni Senna Lotusát. Mansell és Senna egymás mellett fordult be a kanyarba, majd az aszfaltról lefutva, egy kis ütközést követően szépen mindketten kicsúsztak. Senna a kavicságyban maradt, de Mansell még visszatért és 17 kört szenvedett a sérült autóval, míg végül a bokszban leparkolta a sérült Williamsét. Mansell ekkor kiszállt az autóból és a dühös angol a Lotus boksza felé vette az irányt, ahol nem csak képletesen szólva megragadta Senna gallérját. Alan Henry szerint Mansell „üzenete összetéveszthetetlen volt.” 

*Senna vs Prost - 1989 Japán Nagydíj* 
Ayrton Senna és Alain Prost között nem egy ütközés történt a pályafutásuk alatt, de talán az 1989-es Japán Nagydíjon történt a legvitathatóbb eset. A verseny 46. körében a világbajnoki címért harcoló csapattársak (McLaren-Honda) összeütköztek a 130R kanyart követő sikánban. Prost 16 ponttal vezette a világbajnokságot és a futamot is, így Sennának előznie kellett Prost azonban nem hagyta magát és rákormányozta az autót Sennára, aminek eredményeképpen az összeakadt kerekű McLarennek szépen kicsúsztak a bukótérbe, bár Senna tovább ment és megnyerte a futamot, de később a kanyar levágása miatt kizárták a versenyből, így a világbajnoki cím már az utolsó Ausztrál Nagydíj eredményétől függetlenül Alain Prosté lett. „Tudom, hogy mindenki azt gondolja, hogy szándékosan tettem” – nyilatkozta Prost egy évvel később. „De azt tudom mondani, hogy csak annyi történt, hogy nem hagytam nyitva az ajtót. Ő próbált megelőzni, de azon a módon az lehetetlen volt, mert sokkal gyorsabban ment abban a fékzónában, mint szokott, 20 méterrel mögöttem volt a tükörben nem tudtam felismerni, hogy előzni akar. Majd azt gondoltam, hogy nem engedhetem el őt egy méter előny miatt, így elfordultam.” 

*Senna vs Prost, 1990 Japán Nagydíj* 
Egy évvel később Senna érkezett meg előnnyel a Japán Nagydíjra ahol a McLaren brazil pilótáját az is felháborította, hogy a pole pozíció megszerzése ellenére is a pálya poros oldaláról kellett indulnia, míg a tiszta oldalról a második helyen végző Prost (Ferrari) indulhatott. Senna ezért azzal vádolta az FIA francia elnökét, Jean-Marie Balestrét, hogy az manipulálja a világbajnokságot. Senna már 1989-ben is kérte, hogy Suzukában az első rajtkockát helyezzék át a pálya másik oldalára, de akkor is elutasították ezt. Ezért ahogy az várható volt Senna rosszul rajtolt és Prost állt az élre, a brazil azonban az első kanyar előtt beérte a franciát és kilökte őt a versenyből. „Azt mondtam magamnak rendben van, te csak próbálod végezni a munkádat, de vannak nagyon buta emberek” – nyilatkozta Senna egy évvel később. „Így rendben van, ha Prost holnap megelőz engem, akkor ott leszek az első kanyarban és jobban teszi, ha nem fordul el ott. És megtörtént.” A Japán Nagydíj első kanyarjában így Senna és Prost is kiesett, a világbajnoki címet azonban ezúttal Senna vihette haza. 

*Schumacher vs Villeneuve, 1997 Európa Nagydíj* 
1997-ben a Jerezben rendezett Európa Nagydíj a szezon utolsó futama volt, ahol Michael Schumachernek esélye volt arra, hogy 1979 óta először világbajnoki címet szerezzen a Ferrarinak. Akárcsak 1994-ben Schumacher 1 pontos előnnyel vezette a bajnoki ponttáblázatot, most Jacques Villeneuve (Williams-Renault) előtt. A verseny Schumacher és Villeneuve csatáját hozta, a verseny 47. körében pedig a kanadai pilóta a Dry Sac kanyarban rászánta magát az előzésre, Schumacher azonban akárcsak 3 évvel korábban Hillre, most Villeneuvre is egy ugyanolyan mozdulattal rácsukta az ajtót. Az eredmény azonban most más lett Schumacher kiesett, míg Villeneuve Williamse nagyon kis sérüléssel túl élte az ütközést, a kanadai pedig a 3. helyre behozta az autót és ezzel megnyerte a világbajnoki címet. „Az autó nagyon különösnek érződött” – nyilatkozta később Villeneuve. „Nagyon komolyan megütötte az autómat, ez nem egy apró koccanás volt.” Schumachert az esetet követően az FIA kizárta a világbajnokságból. 

*Schumacher vs Coulthard, 1998 Belga Nagydíj* 
Esős verseny a legendás Spa-Francorchamps versenypályán, aminek a 24. körében a versenyt vezető Michael Schumacher épp David Coulthard McLarenjét akarta lekörözni. Schumacher bajnoki ellenfele, Coulthard csapattársa Mika Hakkinen már nem volt versenyben és ezért a Ferrari csapatfőnöke, Jean Todt megkérte a McLarent, hogy Coulthard engedje el Schumachert. A skót le is lassított, de a versenyvonalon maradt, míg Schumacher a vízfelhőben hátulról belement Coulthard McLarenjébe. Miután három keréken Schumacher visszaevickélt a bokszba azonnal átviharzott a McLaren bokszához, ahol a TV kamerák előtt feldúltan és nyomdafestéket nem tűrő szavakkal, azzal vádolta Coulthardot, hogy meg akarta őt ölni a pályán. 

*Piquet vs Salazar, 1982 Német Nagydíj* 
Nelson Piquet vezette az 1982-es Német Nagydíjat Hockenheimben, amikor is meg akarta előzni a sereghajtó Eliseo Salazart a pálya leglassabb sikánjában. Piquet Brabhamje már kényelmesen Salazar ATS-e mellett volt, amikor Salazar lassítás nélkül belement Piquet autójába oldalról, aminek következtében mindketten kiestek a versenyből. A dráma azonban ezzel még nem ért véget, és a dühös brazil rugdosva és bokszolva a venezuelai pilóta felé futott, a kialakult dulakodásnak pedig végül a pályabíróknak kellett véget vetniük. Piquet ezt követően a pályabírók autóján vezette le a feszültségét, amivel visszavitték a bokszba, míg Salazárra egy kis séta várt a csapata bokszáig. Néhány hónappal később Piquet megtudta, hogy a versenyautója motorja nem bírta volna végig a Német Nagydíjat, így felhívta Salazárt telefonon és bocsánatot kérve megköszönte, hogy a BMW-ét a hazai nagydíján megmentette egy kínos leégéstől. 

*Hunt vs Mass, 1977 Kanadai Nagydíj* 
Az nem jó, ha egy sereghajtó pilóta üt ki a versenyből, de ennél csak egy még rosszabb eset van, ha az a sereghajtó pilóta történetesen a csapattársad. Az 1977-es Kanadai Nagydíjon a McLarennél James Hunt és Jochen Mass ezt egyszer megtapasztalták. Hunt nagy csatát vívott az első helyért Mario Andrettivel, amikor is utolérték a lekörözendő Masst, és miközben Hunt belűről próbálta megelőzni a csapattársát összeütköztek, aminek következtében Hunt 160 km/h-ás sebesség mellett megismerkedett a pályát szegélyező kerítéssel és kiesett a versenyből. „Jobbról próbálkoztam” – nyilatkozta Hunt. „Majd kénytelen voltam átmenni balra, de ekkor hirtelen ő is balra váltott és fékezett, majd intett, hogy menjek jobbra, de akkor már nem tudtam elkerülni.” Az autóból kiszállva a dühös Hunt a pálya egyik oldaláról az öklével integetett Mass felé, majd amikor az egyik pályabíró megpróbálta arrébb tessékelni Huntot, az 1976-os világbajnok válassza egy erős jobb horog volt, ami leterítette a pályabírót. Hunt azonnal bocsánatot kért az akciójáért azonban 750 dollár büntetést kapott a pályán való sétálásért és 2000 dollárt a hivatalos személy leterítéséért. 

*Hill vs Bandini, 1964 Mexikói Nagydíj* 
Graham Hill az 1964-es szezonzáró futamra, a Mexikói Nagydíjra 5 pontos előnnyel érkezett meg a második helyezett Ferraris John Surtees mellett azonban a 9 pontos hátrányban lévő Lotusos Jim Clarknak is volt még esélye a világbajnoki cím megszerzésére. Hillnek azonban a második hely is elég volt, ha Surtees nyer, míg a pole-ból induló Clark győzelme esetén a harmadik hely is jó lett volna. A dolgok azonban rosszul kezdődtek Hill számára, a rajt előtt eltört ugyanis a szemüvegének a pántja, a késlekedés miatt pedig a 10. helyre került. A 12. körben azonban Hill már a 3. helyen állt. Lorenzo Bandini azonban elkezdte támadni, és többször is bebujt Hill BRM-je mellé, de nem tudott előzni. A 31. körben végül Bandini egy tuti helyzetben kilökte Hill autóját a szalagkorlátra. Bár mindketten vissza tudtak térni a versenybe Hill BRM-jének meghajlott kipufogója az autójának a teljesítményére rossz hatással volt, ezért Hillnek hosszú időre a bokszba kellett hajtania, hogy a szerelők megjavítsák azt, a világbajnoki cím azonban ennek köszönhetően Bandini Ferraris csapattársának, John Surteesnek az ölébe hullott. Sokan úgy gondolták, hogy Bandini szándékosan tette, a BRM csapatvezetője, Louis Stanley azonban nem volt köztük. „A verseny után voltak különböző vádak, és sokan azt mondták, hogy Bandini szándékosan törte össze a BRM-et, mert ez a Ferrari taktikájának a része volt. A temperamentumára nézve Bandini tüzes, impulzív, félelmet nem ismerő pilóta volt, de ő soha sem követet el kétes dolgokat. Mielőtt elhagytuk volna a pályát Dragoni, a Ferrari csapatvezetője, Forghieri a technikai igazgató és Bandini felkerestek minket a bokszban és bocsánatot kértek. Bandini sírt. Mindenki kezet rázott, és a BRM részéről ezzel az ügy le volt zárva.”

*Webber vs Vettel, 2010 Török Nagydíj* 
A 2010-es Török Nagydíjon azonban elmaradt a kézfogás miután a Red Bull pilótapárosa, Sebastian Vettel és Mark Webber összeütközött egymással a pályán. A verseny 41. körében a második helyen álló Vettel a 12-es kanyar előtt a belső íven bebújt Webber mellé miközben azonban beléptek a fékzónába Webber finoman Vettel felé terelte az autóját. Az eredmény nagy gumifüst, majd mindkét autó kiesett a bukótérbe, ahonnan Vettel már nem tudott továbbmenni a sérült autóval. A Red Bull ekkor nem csak egy biztos kettős győzelmet bukott el, hanem mély szakadék keletkezett a két pilóta között, amit a csapat megpróbált ugyan betapasztani, de a 2010-es Angol és Brazil Nagydíjak csak még tovább emelték a két pilóta közötti válaszfalakat.




*Red Bull: Bármi megtörténhet*








*A Red Bull Racing a 2011-es világbajnokság 19. versenyére, a szezonzáró Brazil Nagydíjra készül.*


*Mark Webber: 
*_"Brazília az év egyik legjobb versenye. Ez az a pálya, amely leginkább emlékeztet Brand Hatch-re és az ottani Formula Ford versenyekre, mert egy stadionhoz hasonlít, ami a légkört illeti. A brazilok szeretik az autósportot és nagyon elkötelezettek iránta, nyilvánvalóan Piquet, Senna, Fittipaldi és Rubens miatt - nagyszerű pilóták ők. Nagyszerű emlékeim vannak Brazíliáról. Mindig jól szerepeltem itt, remélem, nagyszerű eredményt érek el, nagyszerű lenne egy jó versennyel befejezni az évet."
_ 
*Sebastian Vettel:* 
*"Brazília izgalmas, mert Interlagos ismert az elkötelezett rajongókról, az óramutató járásával ellentétes haladási irányról és a pálya extrém magasságáról. Sao Paulo körülbelül 1000 méterre fekszik a tengerszint felett, ez nekünk motorerőbe kerül. A hosszú balos kanyarok megterhelik a nyakizmokat, mert a pálya az óramutató járásával ellentétes haladási irányú, amely pontosan a normál elrendezés fordítottja. Ezért különleges edzéssel készülök Sao Paulo előtt. Az egyik legjobb előzési hely az utolsó sikán, melyet Senna S-nek neveznek. Tökéletesen ki lehet fékezni az ellenfelet, amikor szélárnyékban haladsz előzni tudsz.*
*Egy fontos dolog, ha esik, amely megtörténhet Sao Paulóban, nagy mértékben számolni kell az aquaplaning hatással." *
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 24)

*Forma-1: Brazil szezonzáró*​ 

*<RIGHT>*
*



*​ 

*Bár az egyéni és a konstruktőri világbajnoki címek sorsa már eldőlt, azért még izgalmas verseny elé nézhetünk. Ugyanis a második hely sorsa még nem dőlt el, arra Jenson Button és Fernando Alonso is esélyes lehet.*​

*Sebastian Vettelnek is van még célja a hétvégére, hiszen ha az Interlagos pályán megszerzi idei tizenötödik rajtelsőségét, akkor megdönti Nigel Mansell 1992-es rekordját.*
Bár mindenki számára jól ismert a brazil versenypálya, a pilótáknak nem lesz könnyű dolguk itt, hiszen az Interlagoson az órajárással ellentétes irányban köröznek az autók, amely nagyon igénybe veszi a nyaki tartóizmokat. A pilóták ezért a verseny előtt nagy hangsúlyt helyeztek ezeknek az izmoknak a megerősítésére, hiszen a sok hosszú és gyors balos kanyarban igencsak nagy erőknek lesznek kitéve. A csapatoknak is meg lesz a feladatuk, ugyanis az autók beállítása erre a pályára elég nehéz: nagy tapadást kell elérni a kanyarok miatt, viszont az autóknak gyorsnak kell maradniuk az egyenesekben való előzéshez.​ Az utolsó versenygyőzelemre minden esélyes nagyon feni a fogát, hiszen nagyon jó érzés az utolsó győzelemmel a zsebben zárni az évet és kezdeni a téli teszteléseket. A világbajnok Vettel azért készül a hétvégére, hogy rekordot döntsön és feledtesse az Abu Dhabiban szerzett rossz emlékét. Lewis Hamilton, az elmúlt nagydíj győztese, pedig arra készül, hogy kitűzött célját, miszerint az utolsó két futamot megnyerje, teljesítse.* „Az Abu Dhabi győzelem nagyszerű érzés volt, s ez még határozottabbá tett, hogy a 2011-es szezont győzelemmel zárjam.” *– szögezte le. Össze is kell szednie magát a McLaren pilótájának, hiszen csapattársa Jenson Button a szezon második felében remekelt és jó esélye van az egyéni világbajnokság második helyezésére.

A Ferrari és Fernando Alonso is nagyon szeretne győzni Sao Paulóban. A spanyol 2005-ben és 2006-ban ezen a pályán szerezte meg világbajnoki címét, így szép emlékei vannak Interlagosról. Tavaly harmadik lett a red bullos pilóták mögött, idén pedig ha jól megy, akár az egyéni világbajnokság második helyét is megkaparinthatja Jenson Button orra elől. Valószínűleg ezúttal is minden a spanyol pilóta körül forog majd a Ferrarinál, hiszen nagyon jól jönne most számára az a második hely. Ebben a törekvésében a hazai pályán versenyző Felipe Massa is segítheti csapattársát.


*Raikkönen visszatér, de hova?*​ 
Tavaly még arról cikkeztek az újságok, hogy 2007 Forma-1-es világbajnoka, Kimi Raikkönen biztosan nem tér vissza a Forma-1-es porondra, mivel nagyon jól érzi magát a Rali Világbajnokságban. Idén azonban már olyan híreket lehet hallani, hogy a Jégember most már kész a visszatérésre a pályaversenyek csúcsához, de hogy melyik csapatnál fog versenyezni, az még kérdés. A hírek tanúsága szerint elég kapós az ex-Ferrari pilóta azután is, hogy két versenyszezont kihagyott és elég drágán méri a szolgáltatásait. Idén mivel ralis csapata, az Ice 1 Racing, nem állt rajthoz legalább két nem európai ralin, törölték a csapat összes pontját, míg Raikkönen (akinek egyéni pontjai megmaradtak) a tizedik helyen végzett.​ 
_*A pálya és a verseny*_​ 
A brazil versenypálya majd 1000 méterrel található a tengerszint felett, ami erőt vesz ki az autókból. Ez egy természetes amfiteátrum, amely lehetővé teszi a nézők számára, hogy a pályának majd a felét átlássák. A szervezőket az évek során sok kritika érte az interlagos pálya buckái miatt, s emiatt sokszor újraaszfaltozták a betoncsíkot, de az valahogy még így is huplis marat.
Sao Paulóban nagyszerű előzési lehetőségek vannak. A pálya dominánsan lassú és közepesen gyors kanyarokból és egyenesekből áll. Az első sikán, a híres ’Senna S’ kanyar, amely talán a legjobb alkalom az előzéshez. Az időjárás nagyon kiszámíthatatlan, bár az utóbbi években normális körülmények között zajlott a verseny, korábban többször is heves esőben hajtottak a mezőny tagjai. Idén is eső várható, s a brazíliai eső nem hasonlítható össze a nálunk megszokottal. Mindenél nagyobb erővel csap le és sokáig tart. Ilyenkor veszélyes lehet az ún. aquaplaning, vagy más szóval vízencsúszás.
Emlékezetes maradt a 2003-as verseny, amikor is a trópusi eső áztatta pályán egyik autó tört össze a másik után, s a biztonsági autó többszöri pályára látogatása után a 71 körös versenyt végül az 55. körben leintették. A 2004-es versenyen is döntő szerepet játszott az időjárás a verseny végkimenete szempontjából, míg 2009-ben az időmérő edzés során tűnt úgy, hogy soha nem áll el az égből jövő áldás.​ 
*Az 71-körös Brazil Nagydíj november 27-én helyi idő szerint 14 órakor (nálunk 17 órakor) veszi kezdetét az Interlagos pályán. *​ 
*A pálya hossza: 4,309 km, a teljes versenytáv 305,909 km. A pályarekordot 1 perc 11,473 másodperccel még mindig Juan-Pablo Montoya tartja 2004-ből.*​ 
*2010-ben Sebastian Vettel nyerte meg a futamot a Red Bulllal. *
*A német pilóta ideje 33:11.803 volt.*
*A második helyezett Mark Webber (Red Bull) lett, míg a bronzérmes helyen Fernando Alonso (Ferrari) ért célba.*​ 



*Barrichello: A Williams jövőre sokkal erősebb lesz*​ 



 

*Rubens Barrichello biztos benne, hogy a Williams csapat az idén végrehajtott személyi változtatásoknak, és a jövőre érkező Renault motoroknak köszönhetően 2012-ben sokkal erősebb lesz, mint az idei szezonban.*​ 

A Williams az idei katasztrofális szezon miatt menesztette technikai igazgatóját, Sam Michaelt, a McLarenhez távozó szakember helyét pedig, Mark Gillan és Mike Coughlan vették át a műszaki stáb élén. A csapat a Cosworth motorokat is a Renault erőforrásaira cseréli jövőre. 
„A motor, a szerkezet, az új gondolatok, a motiváció, szóval minden tekintetben nagy lépés várható jövőre” – nyilatkozta Barrichello. - „És én hiszek ebben. Azt nem tudom, hogy nyerő autója lesz e a csapatnak jövőre, de az biztos, hogy sokkal jobb lesz, mint az idei.” 
Nem biztos egyelőre, hogy a 39 éves brazil pilóta vezetheti majd a FW34-est, az idei gondokkal kapcsolatban azonban úgy véli, hogy azok elsősorban személyi és szerkezeti gondok voltak.​ 
_„A probléma idén az volt, hogy egyes emberek távoztak, miközben mások érkeztek, így három, vagy négy hónapot is elvesztegettünk, miközben senki sem vezette a csapatot. Mostanra azonban az új emberek már egészen jól beilleszkedtek, és ők mindent megtesznek azért, hogy javuljon az autó, ami viszont elég rossz, ezért az erőfeszítéseiket már az új autóra fordítják.”_

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 29)

*Nem ajándékba kapta Webber a győzelmet*
2011. 11. 29. 00.29​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*A Red Bull csapat csak nevet azokon a megjegyzéseken, miszerint ajándékba adták volna Mark Webbernek a tegnapi győzelmet. *​ 

A csapatfőnök, Christian Horner elmondta, ő inkább azon csodálkozott, hogy Vettel eljutott a kockás zászlóig, ráadásul a második helyen, azok után, hogy már az ötödik körben jelentkezett autójában a váltó meghibásodása.​ 
Az ad okot a spekulációra, hogy a Red Bull ilyen finoman Webbernek adta a győzelmet, mert miután az ausztrál könnyedén elment Vettel mellett, a fennmaradó távon Vettel még többször is képes volt megfutni a leggyorsabb kört. Vettel 12 futamot nyert az idén, Webber viszont nem állt a dobogó legfelső fokán 2010 augusztusa óta, amikor a Magyar Nagydíjon győzött. Sokan úgy gondolják, a Red Bull ezért odaajándékozott egy győzelmet Webbernek, hogy sikerélménye legyen, növeljék az önbizalmát, és hogy pozitívan tudja kezdeni a következő szezont.​ 
Horner azonban állítja, nem csaltak. Ha utasítják Vettelt Webber elengedésére, az idei szabályok szerint az sem lett volna csalás, engedélyezett a csapatutasítás. „Természetesen mindig lesznek emberek, akik elméleteket gyártanak, de volt problémánk. Hogy hogyan is bírta ki a váltó a végéig, az még nekem is érthetetlen. De szerencsére kibírta, és Mark is megérdemelten győzött. Ha bárki azt hiszi, hogy kiagyaltuk, hát annak szívemre tett kézzel garantálhatom, hogy a vérnyomásom az egekben volt… Ez valódi gond volt” – mondta el Horner. Az olaj elfogyott a sebességváltóból, és Horner arra is felhívta a figyelmet, hogy megtartották az ezt igazoló adatokat.​ 
Vettel is állítja, azért engedte el könnyedén Webbert, mert a csapat világossá tette számára, hogy nem bírja majd végig a váltó, ha teljes gázzal megy, így viszont legalább a Red Bull győzelem meglett.​ 
A 24 éves pilóta elmondta, úgy érezte magát, mint Ayrton Senna, 1991-ben, aki úgy nyerte meg a Brazil Nagydíjat, hogy csak hatodik fokozat volt a sebességváltójában. Sennát végül úgy kellett kisegíteni az autóból, annyira kimerült, mire vége lett a futamnak. Azt azonban még Vettel is elismeri, hogy az összehasonlítás némileg eltúlzott. *„Nyilvánvaló, hogy számára más volt, hiszen ő brazil volt, és azelőtt még nem nyert itt versenyt.*​ 
*” Egyrészt ez is igaz, másrészt Vettelnek minden sebességfokozat megvolt, csak a csapat utasítására nem használhatta ki mindet teljes fordulaton, ez nem egészen ugyanaz, mintha hatodikban kéne bevennie minden kanyart.*


*1111 boxkiállás, 24 ezer gumi: a Forma-1-es szezon számokban*



*A Forma-1-es világbajnoki címét megvédő Sebastian Vettel 122 pontot vert a másodikként végzett Jenson Buttonra, eredményével még a konstruktőrök versenyében is felfért volna a dobogóra.*


*További érdekes számadatok a száguldó cirkusz 2011-es szezonjáról:*

*1111 -* ennyi boxkiállás történt az idény során, köztük 22 áthajtásos és 4 megállásos büntetés is szerepel.
*88 -* ennyi boxkiállás zajlott le csak a Magyar Nagydíjon, ami rekordnak számít a 19 futamos évadban.
*2,82 -* ennyi másodpercig tartott a leggyorsabb boxkiállás.Az időeredmény a Mercedes technikusait dicséri.
*120 -* átlagosan ennyi kilométeren át bizonyultak "életképesnek" a száraz felületre készített gumik.
*15 -* ennyi első rajtkockát harcolt ki Vettel, amivel rekordot döntött.
*11 -* ennyi futamot nyert meg a világbajnok német, ezzel nem döntött rekordot.
*349,2 -* senki sem száguldott olyan gyorsan idén, mint a sauberes Sergio Perez a monzai időmérő edzésen (km/ó).
*126 -* ennyi előzés történt a Török Nagydíjon, száraz környezetben.
*125 -* ennyi előzés történt a Kanadai Nagydíjon, vizes környezetben.
*364 -* ennyi percig tartott a montreali "esőfutam".
*24 000 -* ennyi gumit használtak el a csapatok 2011-ben.
*10 200 -* ennyi kilogramm "gumireszelék" maradt a pályákon.
*739 -* ennyi körön át nézte a mezőny Vettel hátát.
3 - ennyi körön át vezetett a hétszeres világbajnok Michael Schumacher.
*2 -* ennyi vb-címnél tart Vettel.
*1 -* Vettel autójára jövőre is ezt a számot festik fel.​


*Forma-1 közvetítés 2012-ben HD felbontásban a M1 tv csatornán*








*Teljes arculati átalakuláson esik át a közmédia 2012. március 15-étől - melynek többek között az is része, hogy az adó visszaszerzi az F1-es közvetítést az RTL Klubtól.*


Szabó László ezzel kapcsolatban közölte: ennek során a rádiót, televíziókat, hírügynökséget, online és print sajtót is magába foglaló egységes közmédia, amely jelenleg mind az elérést, mind a spektrumát, mind a költségvetését tekintve Magyarország legnagyobb médiavállalata, teljes arculati megújuláson esik át.

Az igazgató arra is felhívta a figyelmet, hogy az állami médiumok tartalmukat tekintve is megújulnak, például *jövő évtől öt éven át ismét a Magyar Televízió közvetíti a Forma-1-es futamokat.*

*Háttér*:

A világbajnokság versenyeit 2002 óta az RTL Klub közvetíti, a csatorna állítólag anyagi megfontolásból nem vásárolja meg a következő öt évre szóló jogdíjat.

A közszolgálati csatorna 1975-ben sugárzott először Formula–1-es viadalt, s a közvetítések a Magyar Nagydíj 1986-os elindítása után váltak rendszeressé. Az RTL Klubbal szemben nagy előrelépés a nézők számára, hogy az* m1-nek lehetősége van a versenyek nagy felbontásban, azaz HD-ban való sugárzására is, ami növeli az élményt.*

*A közszolgálati tévécsatorna az arculatváltás részeként jelentette be az F1-es közvetítés újraindításának lehetőségét, emellett a labdarúgó Eb és az olimpia is az m1-en lesz jövőre.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 29)

*Forma-1 - Raikkönen a Lotus színeiben tér vissza*



*Visszatér a Forma-1-be Kimi Raikkönen, a sorozat 2007-es világbajnoka.*


A 32 éves finn pilóta, aki négy esztendeje a Ferrarival győzött, két évre szóló szerződést kötött a Lotus Renault istállóval.

*"Szeretnék meghatározó szerepet betölteni a csapatnál, és segíteni akarok abban, hogy autóink az élmezőnyben végezzenek" -* nyilatkozta Raikkönen az istálló hivatalos weboldalán megjelent közleményben.

A Lotus Renault a következő szezonban Lotus néven indul majd a világbajnoki sorozatban.

Raikkönen a 2009-es idényt követően szállt ki a száguldó cirkuszból, az elmúlt két évben pedig a rali-világbajnokságon szerepelt - már jóval kevesebb sikerrel.

* A finn pilóta ugyanakkor azt mondta, a ralizás nagyon hasznos volt számára, de az elmúlt időszakban erős vágyat érzett arra, hogy visszatérjen a Forma-1-be.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 5)

*Button: 2012-ben a Mercedesre is figyelni kell*
2011. 12. 05. 05.45

 <RIGHT> 







*2009 világbajnoka, Jenson Button elmondta, a Mercedes a jövő évben bajnokesélyes lehet.*


A McLaren pilótája, aki 2011-ben a második helyen végzett a világbajnokságban Sebastian Vettel mögött, elmondta, három erős csapattal számol a jövő évben. *"És talán a Mercedesszel."
* 
Button szerint a Ferrari is erős lehet: *"Csapatként erősek, különösen Fernando Alonsóval."
* 
A brit pilóta hozzátette, pozitíven értékeli saját szezonját: *"Nagyon élveztem az idei szezont, megfelelő autó volt alattam. Jó volt, de nem egészen elég. Nem tudtunk a Red Bullra veszélyt jelenteni és ez probléma. Ha nem jelentünk számukra kihívást, akkor nem hibáznak."
*​*
*




*Raikkönen megérkezett Enstone-ba*
2011. 12. 05. 00.17

 <RIGHT> 






*A Lotus Renault GP új finn sztárpilótája, Kimi Raikkönen először látogatott Enstone-ba, találkozott új csapatával.*


A Lotus Renault GP melegen fogadta Raikkönent, aki a csapat péntek esti, karácsonyi partija előtt érkezett a gyárba. Miután Eric Boullier köszöntötte, Raikkönen körbejárt a gyárban és találkozott az elnökkel, Gerard Lopezzel.
_ 
*"Először járok Enstone-ban"*_ - nyilatkozta a versenyző -, _*"így nagyszerű látni a gyárat - jó érzés. Nagyon melegen fogadnak és nyugodt vagyok. Nem olvasok újságot a nyilatkozatokkal kapcsolatban, de ez normális, nem? Ezzel nem lesz nagyobb nyomás rajtam. Mindig próbálom a legjobbat nyújtani, így nem helyezek magamra nyomást. Izgalmas lesz, igen, de nem nyomasztó, majd meglátjuk, hogy alakul a helyzet."
*_ 
A Finn érkezésével Gerard Lopez szerint jó dolog történt: *"Azt hiszem, úgy döntöttünk, hogy szeretnénk javulni a teljesítményben, ennek kulcsa egy jó autó és jó pilóta. Kimi korábban bebizonyította, a leggyorsabbak közé tartozik és életkorához képest még jó formában van. Ami a motivációt illeti, amit láttam és ahogy beszélgettem vele, elmondható, motiváltabb, mint valaha. És minél többen megkérdőjelezik ezt, annál jobb lesz, mert szeretne bizonyítani. Izgatott vagyok, mert Kimi itt van, azt hiszem, ez az egyik legfontosabb lépés, hogy visszakerüljön oda a csapat, ahová tartozik - a Formula-1 élcsapatai közé."
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 8)

*Bahrein: Webber bizonytalan*
2011. 12. 08. 08.04

 <RIGHT> 






*Csak az idő múlásával derül majd ki, lesz-e Bahreini Nagydíj 2012-ben - véli Mark Webber. *

A Red Bull ausztrál pilótája bízik benne, hogy az idén már nem marad el a Bahreini Nagydíj, mely a következő évi versenynaptárban áprilisban szerepel, bár egyes jelentések szerint a királyságban még mindig nem rendeződött a helyzet.

„Ez nyilvánvalóan egy nagyon komoly kérdés, az elmaradása is, és az is, hogy folytatódik-e. Az idő gyógyító hatású, az emberek végül továbblépnek. Hogy ez elég lesz-e ebben a szituációban? Azt hiszem, többet tudunk majd a következő néhány hónapban” – mondta el Mark Webber, majd hozzátette, szerinte nem véletlen, hogy sok versenyt terveztek 2012-re. – „Az az oka, hogy Bernie (Ecclestone) sok versenyt tett a naptárba, mert tudja, hogy lehet néhány – akár gazdasági, akár politikai ok, mint ahogy Bahrein esetében is –, ami miatt a naptár sérülékeny.”

*A 2012-es versenynaptárban 20 verseny szerepel, ebből kettő, az austini USA Nagydíj és a Bahreini Nagydíj is veszélybe került.
*​*
*​


----------



## dumber (2011 December 9)

Sziasztok!

*Az idén még Renault, jövőre viszont már Lotus néven szereplő Formula–1-es istálló bejelentette, hogy a francia Romain Grosjean lesz a finn Kimi Räikkönen csapattársa a 2012-es idényben. Ezzel az idei szezont a gárdánál befejező Vitalij Petrov, Bruno Senna páros egyelőre állás nélkül maradt.*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 10)

*F1 - Alonso: A Ferrarival is bajnok leszek*​ 



 

*A Renault istállóval már korábban két bajnoki címet szerző Fernando Alonso biztos benne, hogy előbb vagy utóbb a Ferrarival is sikerül majd világbajnoki címet, címeket gyűjtenie.*​ 

Alonso 2010-ben csatlakozott a Scuderiához, ahol az első szezonban egyből a világbajnoki címért harcolhatott, azt azonban a szezonzáró Abu Dhabi Nagydíjon elbukta Sebastian Vettellel és a Reed Bullal szemben, majd az idei szezonban egyetlen egy futamgyőzelemmel messziről figyelhette, ahogyan Vettel és a Red Bull újabb világbajnoki címeket szerez. A 30 éves Alonso azonban a csalódáskeltő 2011-es szezon után is biztos benne, hogy hamarosan újabb világbajnoki címmel gyarapíthatja a gyűjteményét, ami rá is fér, hiszen ő 2006-ban, míg a Ferrari Kimi Raikkönennek köszönhetően 2007-ben nyert utoljára bajnokságot az F1-ben. 
_„Nem gondolok erre túl sokat”_ – nyilatkozta Alonso az Autosportnak. – _„Ugyanis tudom, hogy nyerek még világbajnoki címeket, de nem léphetsz előre, ha folyton hátranézel, így a jövővel és a jelennel kell foglalkoznod. Teljesen biztos vagyok benne, hogy ez a bajnoki győzelem előbb, vagy utóbb meglesz, mert ehhez a legmegfelelőbb csapatban vagyok. Motiváltabb vagyok, mint bármikor korábban a karrierem során, így csak időre van szükségem. Remélhetőleg nem sok évre, mert már 30 éves vagyok, és nem tudom, hogy hány évem is van még a sportban, de jelenleg a karrierem csúcsán vagyok, és a legjobb csapatban versenyzem. Ezért nincs kétségem azzal kapcsolatban, hogy a világbajnoki címek is érkezni fognak.”_ 
Bár Alonso szerint a bajnoki győzelemhez egy jó autóra is szükség van, ettől függetlenül ő most már egy sokkal jobban felkészült pilóta, így minden kínálkozó lehetőséget képes lesz megragadni.​ 
*„Most sokkal teljesebb pilóta vagyok. Lehet, hogy egy körön, vagy egy versenyhelyzetben nem változott sok minden, de az előzési manővereknél, vagy a rajtnál, a kerékcsere-stratégiánál, vagy a versenyre való mentális felkészülésnél úgy gondolom, hogy sokkal gyengébb voltam 2005-ben, vagy 2006-ban, mint most.”*​ 



*A Sauber is kilép a FOTA-ból*​ 



 

*A Sauber követi a Ferrarit és a Red Bull Racinget, kilép a Formula-1-es Csapatok Szakszervezetéből (FOTA) és elképzelhető, a Scuderia Toro Rosso is a kilépés mellett dönt.*​ 
A Ferrari és a Red Bull Racing kilépését követően a hírek szerint néhány nappal ezelőtt a Sauber is bejelentette kilépési szándékát a FOTA tagoknak.​ 
A csapat szóvivője szerdán megerősítette, a Sauber nem kíván a jövőben a tagok között szerepelni, mert "ezt pontosan megmagyaráztuk a FOTA-nak és privát csapatként szeretnénk a jövőben működni".​ 
Egyelőre azt még nem tudni, hogy a Scuderia Toro Rosso is a távozás mellett dönt-e, állítólag a faenzai csapat nem küldött képviselőt a FOTA kedden megtartott londoni megbeszélésére.​ 
Habár a Toro Rosso szerdán nem közölte álláspontját, ám valószínűtlen, hogy a csapat a szervezet tagja marad. Az nem tudni, hogy a Toro Rosso hivatalosan közölte-e kilépési szándékát a tagokkal.​ 
*A FOTA megmaradt tagjai* - *McLaren, Renault, Mercedes GP, Williams, Force India, Lotus és Virgin* - kedden tanácskoztak a szervezet jövőjéről.​ 
A FOTA szóvivője nem akart a tanácskozás eredményeiről nyilatkozni. *Azonban a pletykák szerint a Red Bull Racinget, a Ferrarit, a Saubert és a Scuderia Toro Rossót két hónapos felmondási ideje alatt megpróbálják maradásra bírni.*​ 



*F1 - Austin: Ecclestone kifizetve*​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*A Circuit of The Americas vezetői bejelentették, sikerült megegyezésre jutniuk a Formula One Managementtel, így a Formula-1-es Egyesült Államok Nagydíja megrendezésre kerülhet.*​ 

Red McCombs, a McCombs Enterprises elnöke és a Circuit of The Americas alapítója elmondta: "Mr. Ecclestone ma megkapta a csekket. Szeretnénk megköszönni a rajongók támogatását, a helyi hivatalnokok és üzletfelek bíztatását, a State of Texas, Circuit of The Americas dolgozóinak és magának Bernie-nek a munkáját. Szeretnék köszönetet mondani és elismerően nyilatkozni Bobby Epsteinről, aki átsegített minket az utolsó lépésen. Bobby kitartásának és vezetői képességének köszönhetően a projekt jól halad a méltánytalan és alaptalan kritikák ellenére."​ 
_"Befektetőink folyamatosan úgy gondolták, ez a projekt nagyon előnyös lehet régiónk számára, erős gazdasági motort jelent a jövőre nézve"_ - közölte Epstein, a Circuit of The Americas társalapítója. - _"Továbbra is elkötelezettek vagyunk célunk elérésében, értékes közösségi partner szeretnénk lenni, amely megfelelő alap lehet a sport számára. Örülünk, hogy Tavo elgondolása, a Formula-1 Texasba hozatala valósággá válik."_​ 
A mérnöki és építő csapatok azonnal megkezdik a munkát, annak érdekében, hogy a létesítmény a 2012-es versenyre elkészüljön.​ 
*"Számos rajongó érdeklődött a jegyvásárlás és a vendéglátás iránt, így a mai győzelem éppúgy az övék is, mint a Circuit of The Americasé" *- nyilatkozta Steve Sexton, a Circuit of The Americas elnöke. -​ 
*"Arra bíztatunk mindenkit, hogy látogasson el honlapunkra és regisztráljon, így a legfrissebb információkhoz juthat. A regisztrált rajongók első kézből tudhatják meg a jegyeladási terveket. Heteken belül újabb izgalmas hírekkel jelentkezünk, a világklasszis létesítmény teljes évi naptárát bejelentjük."*​ 



*Forma-1 közvetítés 2012: Palik újra a képernyőn?*​ 

*2012-től öt éven át ismét a magyar tv közvetíti a formula 1 futamait. Hatalmas újítás, hogy HD felbontásban nézhetik a rajongók a száguldó cirkuszt. Ez nagy öröm, hiszen az utóbbi években nagy számban kerültek a háztartásokba az egyre olcsóbb HD felbontású tévékészülékek.*​ 

Semmilyen információt nem adott ki az MTV azzal kapcsolatban, hogy a tervek szerint ki fogja vezetni a közvetítést, de elterjedt a neten néhány városi legenda.
A legtöbben arra tippelnek, hogy visszatér a képernyőre Palik László, aki egyedi színt vitt a közvetítésekbe, így azok is megnézték, esetleg meg is szerették a f1 futamokat, akik addíg nem ültek a képernyő elé autóversenyt nézni. Ennek az infónak azonnal nekiugranak a cáfolók, azzal érvelve, hogy Palik politikai nyomás miatt távozott a forma-1 világából, és akkora tüske van benne, hogy bizonyosan nem fog megalázkodni eddigi sárbatiprói előtt.​ 


<IFRAME height=304 src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/LYbQDblT59s" frameBorder=0 width=540></IFRAME>
Palik legszebb pillanatai​


További tippek, hogy a Magyar TV átveszi a jelenlegi műsorvezetőket az RTL Klubtól, így Wéber Gábor és Czollner Gyula hangja visszatérhet egy másik csatornán, de a fórumozók Dávid Sándor közvetítésével is szép számban megelégednének.


Egy biztos. A m1 nézettségének jót fog tenni a közvetítés átvétele, a tv nézők pedig minden bizonnyal elégedettek lesznek a HD felbontásban sugárzott műsor minőségével.​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 11)

*Kubica 2013-ban a Ferrarival versenyezhet*

*Olasz lapértesülés szerint elképzelhető, hogy Robert Kubica, aki februárban súlyos ralibalesetet szenvedett, 2013-ban a Forma-1-es Ferrari pilótája lesz.*

A La Gazzetta dello Sport úgy tudja, hogy a lengyel versenyező - amennyiben ezt egészségi állapota megengedi - már jövőre különböző tesztsorozatokat végez majd az olasz istálló autóival, és amennyiben ez sikeres lesz, a rákövetkező évben hivatalosan is csatlakozik a csapathoz.
A lap szerint a Ferrari már korábban is érdeklődött Kubica iránt.
A pilóta február 6-án, egy olaszországi raliviadalon szenvedett súlyos balesetet, a karját, a lábát és a kézfejét többször meg kellett operálni, 11 hétig kórházban volt.
*Kubica helyét a Renault-nál a német Nick Heidfeld vette át az idén, akit a Belga Nagydíj óta a brazil Bruno Senna helyettesített.*


*Raikkönen havas balesete *

*Kézsérülést szenvedett egy ausztriai motorosszán-versenyen Kimi Raikkönen, a finnek Forma-1-es pilótája.*

A hinterglemmi viadal szervezőinek tájékoztatása szerint a sportoló elvesztette uralmát járműve felett, és leesett róla. Az autósport elitkategóriájának 2007-es világbajnoka a baleset során felsértette a bal kezét és emiatt lemondta a további részvételt a versenyen.
A 32 éves Raikkönen négy éve a Ferrarival lett világbajnok, majd a 2009-es idény végén kiszállt az F1-ből, s az elmúlt két évben a rali-vb-n versenyzett. 
*A pilóta november végén aztán megállapodott a Lotus istállóval, így jövőre visszatér a Forma-1-be.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 12)

*Vettelt tesztelni hívta a Volkswagen*
2011. 12. 12. 05.08

 <RIGHT> 






*A Volkswagen Motorsport vezetője, Kris Nissen szeretné, ha a Formula-1 világbajnoka, Sebastian Vettel tesztelné a német gyártó raliautóját.*

A 24 éves versenyző soha nem versenyzett a raliban, de a gyártó szeretné, ha a Red Bull pilótája tesztelné egyik autójukat. "Nagyszerű lenne sportunknak, ha ez létrejönne, mert ő kétszeres világbajnok, de nem lesz könnyű" - közölte Nissen.

Korábban a Renault pilótája, Robert Kubica szerzett súlyos sérülést, februárban ralibalesetet szenvedett és az egész 2011-es világbajnokságot ki kellett hagynia.

*2007 világbajnoka, Kimi Raikkönen két évet töltött el a ralivilágbajnokságban, de a jövő évben a Renault-val visszatér a Formula-1-be.
*​*
*

*F1: A 2011-es szezon öt legnagyobb pillanata*
2011. 12. 12. 01.04 

 <RIGHT> 






*Az F1Times újságírója, Daniel Chalmers szerint még Sebastian Vettel és a Red Bull fölénye ellenére is nagyon jó szezon volt a 2011-es év, köszönhetően a Pirelli rövid élettartamú abroncsainak és a DRS, valamint a KERS sikeres bemutatkozásának, illetve visszatérésének. Ennek köszönhetően rég nem látott, akciódús futamokban volt részünk, ezek közül pedig talán öt olyan pillanat volt, melyeket évek múlva is jó érzéssel fogunk feleleveníteni magunkban. *


*1. Jenson Button kanadai győzelme *
Ez volta az a futam, amit sohasem fogunk elfelejteni, és nem csak azért, mert az időjárásnak hála az F1 leghosszabb futama lett - a rajt és a leintés között eltelt 4 óra -, de Button egy valóban szenzációs győzelmet szerzett a Kanadai Nagydíjon. Button ugyanis úgy nyert, hogy összesen hatszor járt a bokszban (köztük egy bokszutca áthajtásos büntetés is volt), valamint két világbajnokkal, a csapattársával, Lewis Hamiltonnal, és Fernando Alonsóval is sikerült összeakadnia, majd a mezőny végéről küzdötte vissza magát, ráadásul az utolsó körben sikerült elvennie a győzelmet Sebastian Vetteltől. Persze azért szüksége volt ehhez némi szerencsére is, így az Alonsóval való ütközése után a pályára lépő biztonsági autó miatt aránylag kis időveszteséget okozott neki a defektes abroncsai lecserélése, míg Vettel utolsó körös hibája is „megkönnyítette” a 2009-es világbajnok életét. Mindent összevetve azonban a 2011-es Kanadai Nagydíj egy tökéletes verseny volt: változatos időjárás, sok előzés, sok incidens, hatalmas dráma az utolsó körökben és végül egy váratlan eredmény. 

*2. Különböző stratégiák, és Hamilton előzése a Kínai Nagydíj győzelméért *
A Kínai Nagydíj megmutatta, hogy milyen izgalmas is tud lenni egy Formula-1-es futam, ha az abroncsok nem bírják valami sokáig. Az időmérőn a pole pozíciót Vettel szokásához híven könnyedén szerezte meg, a futam azonban igazi stratégiai háborúvá és igazán akciódússá vált. Vettel és a Ferrari ugyanis a futamon a két kerékcserés taktika mellett döntött, míg a többiek az élmezőnyben a három kerékcserére szavaztak. A futamon ennek köszönhetően nagyon sok előzés volt, hiszen a pilóták nagyon különböző állapotban lévő abroncsokon rótták a köröket, amelyek teljesítményében így hatalmas különbségek voltak, de egészen a futam végéig nem lehetet tudni, hogy melyik stratégia is lesz a jobb. A második kerékcseréje után ugyanis a verseny későbbi győztese, Lewis Hamilton még csak a 6. helyen állt, majd megelőzte Alonsót az 5. helyért, később pedig az 1-es kanyarban a csapattársa Button mellett is elment egy amolyan megcsinálom, vagy meghalok manőverrel, s nem sokkal később már Rosberget előzte a 3. helyért, ami a hatos kanyarban kívülről sikerült is neki. Majd az utolsó kerékcseréje után már csak Felipe Massa és Sebastian Vettel volt Hamilton előtt. Massát gyorsan "megette reggelire", majd a 7 körrel frissebb abroncsain Vettel után vetette magát, kezdetben azonban úgy tűnt, hogy Vettel abroncsai kitartanak, négy körrel a vége előtt azonban jött a dráma és Vettel minden erőfeszítése ellenére is Hamilton átvette a vezetést. Már sohasem tudjuk meg, hogy ha Hamilton nem lett volna ilyen kirobbanó formában, akkor kifizetődött volna-e a Red Bull taktikája, hogy menetközben állították át Vettelt a két kerékcserés stratégiára. 

*3. Három pilóta csatája a győzelemért a Nürburgringen *
A Formula-1-ben nagyon ritka, hogy három pilóta is szoros csatát vívjon a győzelemért a futam nagy részén keresztül, de a Német Nagydíjon idén ez megtörtént. A győzelemért Németországban most Mark Webber, Lewis Hamilton és Fernando Alonso harcolt. A pole-ból Webber indulhatott, de az idei rossz rajtjai itt is megnehezítették a dolgát, így a verseny vezetését Hamilton vette át. A 12. körben azonban Hamilton hibázott, az első hely ezért Webber ölébe hullott. Hamilton azonban a célegyenesben egy bátor manőverrel, ahol nem sok hely maradt közte és a bokszutca fala között gyorsan visszavette az első helyet. A kerékcsere után azonban ismét Webber találta magát az élen, de az ausztrál pilóta nem tudott elszakadni Hamiltontól és Alonso sem volt nagyon messze a 3. helyen. Webber második, szintén korábbra időzített kerékcseréje pedig már nem volt elég arra, hogy megtartsa az első helyet Hamilton előtt, Alonso azonban a második kerékcseréjével mindkettőjüket átugrotta. Hamilton a 2-es kanyarban végül megelőzte a Ferrari spanyol pilótáját, Alonso a futam végéig Hamilton nyomába maradt, Webber azonban ezt követően már nem tudott beleszólni a győzelem sorsába. Az izgalmas futamon így nemcsak gyönyörű előzéseket láthattunk, de a verseny teljes távja alatt egyik fő esélyes sem tudta kényelmes előnnyé formálni az első helyen elfoglalt pozícióját. 

*4. Mark Webber megelőzi Alonsót az Eau Rouge-ban *
Webber és Alonso az idei szezonban többször is izgalmas csatát vívott egymással, a legnagyobb küzdelemre és a legszebb előzésre azonban vitathatatlanul a Belga Nagydíjon került sor közöttük. Alonso a kerékcseréjét követően Webber elé tért vissza a páylára, a Red Bull ausztrál pilótájának azonban sikerült elcsípnie Alonso Ferrarijának a szélárnyékát, így az Eau Rouge bejáratához már egymás mellett érkeztek meg. Az Eau Rouge-ban viszont nem igazán tud elfordulni két autó, így valakinek el kellett vennie a gázt, vagy különben egy hatalmas balesetben teszik kockára a testi épségüket. A jobb helyzetben, a belső íven Webber volt, de Alonso ésszerűen gondolhatta, hogy Webber az Eau Rouge utáni hosszú egyenesre és DRS zónára tekintettel elveszi majd a gázt. Webber azonban nem vette el, így Alonso miután valóban az utolsó pillanatig kivárt elvette a lábát a gázpedálról, így Webber nyerte a meccset. Ez az előzés, és Alonso korábbi a suzukai 130R-ben Michael Schumacher ellen a külső íven bemutatott előzése jól példázza, hogy egy Formula-1-es pilótának nem csak, hogy bátornak kell lennie, de hihetetlenül pontosan is kell felmérnie a kiélezett szituációkban azt, hogy milyen esélyei is vannak az adott szituációban, hiszen egy ilyen gyors kanyarban beleszállni valakibe nem pontosan ugyanazt jelenti, mint hibázni egy lassú kanyarban valakivel szemben 60-al. 

*5. Vettel előzi a füvön Alonsót az első helyért Monzában *
Sebastian Vettel gyorsaságát ma már mindenki elismeri, a kritikusai szerint, azonban ami a mostmár kétszeres világbajnok versenytudását és előzési képességeit illeti, az hagy némi kívánnivalót maga után. Vettel azonban az idei Olasz Nagydíjon rácáfolt a kritikusaira, ugyanis mesteri volt Monzában. A fiatal német rövid sebességváltó karaktert választott a Formula-1-es versenynaptár leggyorsabb pályájára, ami azt jelentette, hogy a kanyarokból való kigyorsítások során előnyhöz jutott, de a hosszú monzai egyenesekben hátrányba került. Ez az időmérő edzésen működött és Vettel váratlanul megszerezte a pole pozíciót. A futamon a rajtot követően elvesztette az első helyet Alonsóval szemben, a pályára érkező biztonsági autó viszont lehetőséget teremtett a számára, hogy kihasználja a rövid sebességváltó áttételének az előnyeit. A safety car kiállását követően nagyon jól gyorsított ki az egyes sikánból és elkapta Fernando Alonso Ferrarijának a szélárnyékát, így a Curva Grande-ban már Alonso mellett volt. Miután a spanyol nem hagyott neki túl sok helyet, Vettel két kerékkel a füvön ment el Alonso mellett. Ezt követően pedig szép lassan elhúzott Alonso Ferrarijától. Egyértelműen kijelenthetjük tehát, hogy Vettel nemcsak előzni tud, ha akar és ha nagyon muszáj, de arra is képes, hogy pontosan felmérje és kihasználja a kínálkozó lehetőségeket, hiszen ezen bátor manőver nélkül nagy valószínűséggel nem lett volna képes megnyerni a 2011-es Olasz Nagydíjat, ráadásul egy olyan pályán szerzett így szenzációs diadalt, ahol a Red Bull a múltban mindig szenvedett.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 14)

*A Red Bull február 5-én mutathatja be autóját*
2011. 12. 14. 05.05

 <RIGHT> 






*Az autó, mellyel Sebastian Vettel háromszoros világbajnok lehet, február 5-én kerülhet bemutatásra.*

Ezt a francia Auto Hebdo közölte, hozzátéve, a hivatalos bemutatóra a Red Bull központjában, Milton Keynes-ben kerül sor.

Február 5. után két nappal Jerezben megkezdődik az első hivatalos, szezon előtti teszt és az RB8-at tervező Adrian Newey közölte, szeretnének a spanyol pályán már az új autóval dolgozni.

*"Adrian és a fiúk nagyon keményen dolgoznak azon, hogy az autó elkészüljön a jövő évre"* *- nyilatkozta Vettel.
* 
Az új Lotus (a Renault utódja) egy nappal később kerülhet bemutatásra, mint a Red Bull.

*A Williams bemutatójának pontos dátuma még nem ismert, de az Auto Hebdo szerint az FW34-et először nem Európában, hanem Dohában mutatják be, Katar fővárosában, ahol a brit csapat technikai létesítménye található.*​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 15)

*Webber a 3. legjobban kereső ausztrál sportoló*
2011. 12. 15. 07.41​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Mark Webber visszaesett a legjobban kereső ausztrál sportolók listáján. Tavaly az első volt, idén már csak a harmadik.*​ 

A BRW nyilvánosságra hozta ezévi top50-es listáját, mely az ausztrál sportolókat rangsorolja fizetés szerint. 2010-ben még Mark Webber vezette a listát, az idén ezt átvette tőle *Andrew Bogut kosárlabdacsillag, aki 13 millió ausztrál dollárt *keresett a 2011-es évben.
A második helyen a MotoGP világbajnok *Casey Stoner áll 9,5 millió dollárral, *és a harmadik lett *Webber 9 millióval*. A lista negyedik helyén a MotoCross sztár, *Chad Reed áll, 8,5 millió* ausztrál dollárral.​ 
Webber bevétele* 4,4 millió dollárral* volt kevesebb, mint tavaly, ennek az is az oka, hogy míg 2010-ben négy győzelem után vehetett fel prémiumot, addig az idén mindössze egy alkalommal tehette ezt meg.


*Michael Schumacher lehet az 1. FC Köln elnöke*
​*Helyi értesülések szerint akár a hétszeres Forma-1-es világbajnok Michael Schumacher is lehet a német labdarúgó-bajnokságban szereplő 1. FC Köln elnöke.*

A Bundesligában jelenleg 10. helyen álló futballklub eddigi vezetője, Wolfgang Overath november 13-án távozott posztjáról, de utódját még nem találták meg.
Sabine Kehm, az F1-es Mercedes istállónál versenyző 42 éves Schumacher szóvivője a hírre reagálva azt mondta, nem kívánják kommentálni ezeket a "spekulációkat."

*A Forma-1-ben számos rekordot tartó, az autóversenyzés mellett rendszeresen futballozó sztárpilóta egyik legjobb barátja a német válogatott Lukas Podolski, aki a Köln játékosa.*


​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 16)

*Alguersuari meglepődött, hogy kirúgták a Toro Rossótól*​ 

*Saját bevallása szerint "nagyon meglepődött" Jaime Alguersuari azon, hogy a Forma-1-es Toro Rosso istálló a következő szezonban nem számít a szolgálataira.*​ 
A 21 éves spanyol pilóta azt mondta, azért nem érti a vezetők döntését, mert hétfőn Franz Tost csapatfőnök és Helmut Marko, az istálló tanácsadója még arról beszélt vele, hogy jövőre is ragaszkodnak a szerepvállalásához. Alguersuari ezzel együtt elfogadta a szerdán bejelentett döntést, s azt mondta, hisz abban, hogy főnökeinek megvolt az okuk a két új pilóta, az ausztrál *Daniel Ricciardo és a francia Jean-Eric Vergne* leszerződtetésére.
Tost az istálló hivatalos közleményében úgy fogalmazott, *a Toro Rosso a továbbiakban is a Red Bull fiókcsapata lesz,* ennek megfelelően fiatal tehetségeket készít fel a Forma-1-re, Alguersuari azonban az elmúlt két évet végigversenyezte, így már nem tekinthető újoncnak.​ 
*A csapatfőnök hozzátette, ideális esetben a Toro Rossónál edződött pilóták a Red Bullhoz szerződnek, a világbajnok istállónál viszont most nincs hely.*​ 
*Alguersuari az idén 14., csapattársa, a svájci Sébastien Buemi pedig 15. lett a pilóták vb-pontversenyében.*​ 


*Luis Perez-Sala a Forma-1-es Hispania új csapatfőnöke*​ 


*A korábbi Forma-1-es pilóta, Luis Perez-Sala lett a Hispania Racing Team (HRT) új csapatfőnöke, miután az eddigi vezető, a német Colin Kolles szerdán távozott posztjáról.*​ 
Az 52 esztendős spanyol ex-versenyző július óta tanácsadóként dolgozott a HRT-nél, amely sem az előző, sem az idei szezonban nem szerzett pontot.
Perez-Sala 1988-ban és 1989-ben a Minardinál versenyzett, legjobb eredménye az 1989-es Brit Nagydíjon elért hatodik hely, és az ezzel megszerzett egy világbajnoki pont volt.​ 
*A HRT a jövő évi vb-re egyelőre csak a 40 éves Pedro de la Rosát nevezte be, de hogy ki lesz a rutinos spanyol pilóta csapattársa, azt még nem lehet tudni.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 20)

*A 2012-es F1-es idény március 18-án rajtol majd Melbourne-ben.​ 
*

*F1: Alonso vicces üzenetet küldött Webbernek*​ 



 

*Mark Webberben vegyes érzelmek kavarogtak, amikor letaszította Alonsót az egyéni világbajnokság 3. fokáról, de a jelek szerint a spanyol nem neheztel rá. *​ 
A két pilóta a magánéletben jóban vannak, az év végén azonban ugyanarra hajtottak, a harmadik helyre, a 2011-es világbajnokság végén. „Csak az első három pilótának kell mennie” – utalt az FIA díjkiosztó gálájára Webber, amit az idén Indiában tartottak.​ 
_„Jenson, Fernando és én ezzel viccelődtünk kicsit, az utolsó futam előtti pilóta felvonuláson Brazíliában. Mindnyájan szívesen javítottunk volna a bajnoki helyezésünkön, de erre egyikünknek sem nagyon volt már esélye.”_​ 
_„Végül én nyertem Brazíliában, Fernando pedig a negyedik lett. Ő egy nagyon erős versenyző, de nem hiszem, hogy boldogtalan volt, mert egy ponttal veszített. Kaptam tőle egy szöveges üzenetet, egy nappal azelőtt, hogy Indiába utaztam volna, mivel én voltam az, akinek mennie kellett._ 
*Ez állt benne:* *„Itt a kapitány beszél, a gépe készen áll a beszállásra” –* mesélte Webber, utolsó idei bejegyzésében. 


*Február elsején mutatja be új autóját a McLaren* 

*Február elsején mutatja be a sajtónak 2012-es autóját a McLaren Forma-1-es istálló, amelynek hétfői bejelentése szerint az új versenygép első tesztjére hat nappal később, a spanyolországi Jerezben kerül sor.*

A csapat idén második lett a konstruktőrök versenyében, ahogy egyik pilótája, a brit Jenson Button is másodikként zárt. *Az istálló változatlan felállásban vág majd neki a következő szezonnak, ugyanis Button* *társa ismét honfitársa,* *Lewis Hamilton* *lesz.*


*Alguersuari: még nem fejeződött be az F1-es karrierem*​*Jaime Alguersuari, a Toro Rosso expilótája azt mondta, biztos abban, hogy a Forma-1-es pályafutása még nem ért véget.*

*"Tudom, hogy nagyon nehéz lesz csapatot találnom, de mindössze 21 éves vagyok, van jövőm" - fogalmazott a spanyol autóversenyző, akinek nem hosszabbította meg szerződését a csapata. "Hiszek magamban, és továbbra is arról álmodom, hogy egyszer világbajnok leszek."*

A Toro Rosso szerdán szerződtette le a francia Jean-Eric Vergne-t és az ausztrál Daniel Ricciardót a svájci Sébastien Buemi és Alguersuari helyére, így már csak négy kiadó ülés maradt a Forma-1-es autós gyorsasági világbajnokság jövő évi idényére.


*Forma-1 - Argentínában elkezdték az új pálya építését* 


*Új autós versenypálya építésébe kezdtek Argentínában azzal a céllal, hogy ismét Forma-1-es futamokat rendezhessenek.*​ 
A Buenos Airestől mintegy 100 km-re északra fekvő Zaratéban a tervek szerint körülbelül 100 millió dollárért valósul majd meg a létesítmény, a pénz túlnyomó része külföldi tőke - amint arról a hétvégén a beruházás szóvivője beszámolt.
Charles Naish, a terv kivitelezésével megbízott cég igazgatója bejelentette: az elit autósportra tervezett komplexummal elsősorban az a céljuk, hogy visszahozzák Argentínába a Forma-1-et. A cégvezető konkrét dátumot nem jelölt meg.

A központban a Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) által megfogalmazott minden biztonsági igényt kielégítő, 4,7 km-es pálya mellett helyet kap majd egy akadémia profi pilótáknak, egy műszaki képzést nyújtó iskola, tovább egy hatcsillagos szálloda.

*Argentínában legutóbb 1998-ban rendeztek Forma-1-es versenyt, mégpedig a Buenos Aires-i Oscar Galvez pályán.*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 21)

*Forma-1 közvetítés: Aláírták a szerződést*








*Aláírta a 2012 és 2016 közötti Formula 1 ENI Magyar Nagydíj televíziós közvetítésről szóló szerződést a Hungaroring Sport Zrt. és Médiaszolgáltatás-támogató és Vagyonkezelő Alap*


*Gyulay Zsolt:* *„A közönség igényes kiszolgálása biztosított a következő években”*

*Végleg eldőlt: 2012-től egészen 2016-ig a közszolgálati csatornára kerül át a Formula 1 világbajnoki futamainak közvetítése, így a Magyar Nagydíjé is. *

Az erről szóló megállapodást Gyulay Zsolt, a Hungaroring Sport Zrt. elnök-vezérigazgatója és Böröcz István, a Médiaszolgáltatás-támogató és Vagyonkezelő Alap vezérigazgatója írta alá. Január közepén közösen mutatják be a közvetítésben részt vevő stábot, és a sportág szerelmesei már február elején, a McLaren jövő évi versenyautójának bemutatójától kezdve folyamatosan értesülhetnek kedvenc sportáguk legfontosabb eseményeiről. Idéntől nemcsak az m1-en láthatjuk majd a magyar futam legizgalmasabb pillanatait, hanem a tervek szerint a Kossuth rádió is közvetíteni fogja azt.




Nem marad televíziós közvetítés nélkül a Formula 1 hazai közönsége. Az már korábban eldőlt, hogy a világbajnokság versenyeit idáig közvetítő RTL Klub nem pályázik az év végén lejáró szerződése meghosszabbítására, ám mostanra az is nyilvánvalóvá vált, hogy 2012 és 2016 között a televíziós közvetítések visszakerülnek a közszolgálati csatornára. A Magyar Nagydíjnak otthont adó Hungaroring Sport Zrt. és a Médiaszolgáltatás-támogató és Vagyonkezelő Alap ma aláírta az erről szóló megállapodást, így a sportág rajongói már a 27. Formula 1 ENI Magyar Nagydíjat az m1-en láthatják majd, míg 2012-től a verseny közvetítése a Kossuth rádión is hallható lesz élő egyenes adásban. A Hungaroring részéről Gyulay Zsolt elnök-vezérigazgató, míg a médiaszolgáltatási alap részéről Böröcz István vezérigazgató látta el kézjegyével a szerződést.
„A megállapodást éppen arra az időszakra kötöttük, amíg hazánknak szerződése van a Formula 1-es futam rendezésére. Az előzetes megbeszélések alatt meggyőződhettem, hogy a közvetítési jogok jó kezekbe kerültek, és a közönség igényes kiszolgálása biztosított a következő években. Január közepén tartunk majd egy közös sajtótájékoztatót, ahol egyrészt bemutatkozik majd a közvetítésekben részt vevő stáb, másrészt az MTVA részéről ismertetni fogják az egész évre vonatkozó elképzeléseiket. 

*Annyit például már most elárulhatok, hogy a sportág televíziós felvezetése a McLaren 2012-es versenyautójának február eleji bemutatójával kezdődik majd”* – *fogalmazott Gyulay Zsolt. *


*Amerikaiak vennék meg a Forma-1-es jogokat*


*



*


*Egy USA-beli magáncég érdeklődik a Forma-1- jogai iránt, a hírt Bernie Ecclestone is megerősítette.*

Az Express vasárnapi lap szakértője, Christian Sylt szerint a Hellman és Friedman cég már megkezdte a kutatást, hogy felmérjék a Forma-1 anyagi helyzetét. (A Hellman és Friedman tulajdonában van a Getty Images fotóügynökség is.)
Bernie Ecclestone megerősítette a hírt, miszerint a Forma-1 résztulajdonos SLEC-ben 37,5%-os részesedéssel rendelkező cég érdeklődik a többségi tulajdon után, ahogy a Forma-1 ura fogalmazott: „kapirgál és érdeklődik az emberektől.”

*A Forma-1 többségi tulajdonosa jelenleg a CVC, akik 2006-ban 1,7 milliárd dollárt fizettek ki a kereskedelmi jogokért. *

*A tulajdonosok között van a Forma-1 irányító testülete, az FIA, valamint a 12 csapat is, a Concorde szerződés értelmében – amely jövőre lejár.*

*„Jövőre elkezdünk ajánlatot tenni a csapatoknak. Most nem tehetünk semmit, mert nincs rá lehetőség, majd a következő évben” – nyilatkozta Ecclestone. 
*​*
*​*​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 22)

*Méhes meglátása: Renault-s marketing*
2011. 12. 22. 06.47

 <RIGHT> 






*A fene sem igazodik ki a francia óriáscégen: a fő csapatuk nevét megváltoztatják Lotusra, ugyanakkor a fél mezőny Renault-val indul.*


A Viry-Chatillonban székelő istálló már okozott meglepetést a Forma–1-ben jócskán. Először 1977-ben, amikor megjelentek a turbó motorjukkal, aztán amikor 1979-ben először nyertek is vele, aztán, amikor az 1980-as évek első felében egyik vb-címet packázták el a másik után. 1985-ben önálló csapatként visszavonultak, de maradtak motorszállítóként – aztán visszavonultak motorszállítóként, majd visszatértek, végül visszatértek önálló csapattal is 2001-ben. 2005-ben nyertek először bajnokságot Alonsóval, aki 2006-ban ismételni tudott. Szállítóként a Lotusszal (még Sennával), majd főképp Williamsszel, most meg a Red Bull-lal verhetetlenek. De érdekes, a Renault mint márka mégsem emelkedett semennyit sem a nemzetközi ranglétrán, megkockáztatom, hogy a Citroen többet kamatoztatott a rally-sikerekből.


Most 2012-re megszerzik Kimi Raikkönent, de levetik a nevüket; kétségtelen, hogy a Lotus hihetetlenül jó hangzik, de miköze Franciaországhoz? Igazából semmi, ha csak az nem, hogy 30 éve, még Colin Chapman életében született meg az első együttműködés, a turbó-korszakban. Ellenben mintha adnának rá, hogy a F1-es mezőny többsége az ő motorjaikkal körözgessen. Ha minden igaz, jövőre a bajnok Red Bull mellett Renault-motort használ majd a Lotus, a Williams, a Caterham és a HRT is. Öt csapat, majdnem a társaság fele. Lehet, hogy ilyen egyszerű a marketing fogás: *akármi is történik egy-egy versenyen, egy csomó alkalommal le kell írni a végeredményben a Renault nevet!*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 24)

*Button: Le tudom győzni a Red Bullt*








*Jenson Button úgy érzi, a jövő évben jó esélye lehet arra, hogy 2009 után ismét bajnoki címet szerezzen.*


A McLaren pilótája 2011-ben három futamot nyert és második lett a világbajnokságban, a Red Bull pilótája, Sebastian Vettel mögött.


A szezon utolsó kilenc versenyén Button hét alkalommal szerepelt jobban csapattársánál és új szerződést kötött a csapattal, a brit pilóta úgy gondolja, a lehető legjobb pozícióban van ahhoz, hogy a Red Bull számára kihívást jelentsen.


"Az utóbbi két évben nem sikerült világbajnoki címet szerezni, de néhány futamot már nyertem ezzel a csapattal és úgy érzem, elérkezett az időnk. Nagyon jó pozícióban vagyunk. Nem is lehetnék jobb helyzetben, ezért izgalommal várjuk a 2012-es évet."


Button elmondta, elérte azt a célját, amit akkor tűzött ki maga elé, amikor szerződést kötött a McLarennel a 2010-es szezon előtt. Az idei évben 484 pontot gyűjtött Hamilton 467 egységével szemben, öt futamgyőzelmet szerzett és McLaren pilótaként a legjobb eredményt érte el Hamilton 2008-as bajnoki címének megszerzése óta. Úgy gondolja, további javulásra van szükség, azonban célja, hogy Vettelt legyőzze a jövő évben.


"Két évet töltöttünk együtt. Gyorsan elrepült és egészen ijesztő, hogy ilyen gyorsan eltelt ez a két év. Amikor a McLarenhez kerültem, az volt a célom, hogy futamokat nyerjek és egy olyan csapatnál legyek, amely a világbajnoki cím megszerzéséhez esélyt biztosít. Úgy érzem, javultunk és egy kisebb javulással 2012-ben még több futamgyőzelemért harcolhatunk."


Habár Button szerint nem volt olyan jó szezonja, mint 2009-ben a Brawnnál, úgy gondolja, hogy a Japán Nagydíj volt pályafutása legerősebb versenye.


*"Japán sokat jelent nekem, mert sok kapcsolatot építettem ki a japánokkal az utóbbi nyolc évben. Azon a pályán tudtam nyerni, melyet szeretek; nagysebességű, fekszik a Red Bullnak, a Japánban történt nehézségek után a rajongók előtt versenyezve nagyon különleges győzelem volt."*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 26)

*Női pilóta sohasem fog nyerni az F1-ben*
2011. 12. 26. 05.13

 <RIGHT> 






*Jelenleg az FIA Motorsport Bizottságának egyetlen nő tagja, az egykoron a Rali Világbajnokságban 4 futamgyőzelmet és 1982-ben egy bajnoki 2. helyet szerző, Michele Mouton szerint a nők, bár képesek lennének megfelelni a Formula-1 követelményeinek, futamgyőzelmet sohasem fognak szerezni az F1-ben.*


Mouton szerint a megfelelő hölgy, a megfelelő tudással és egy lehetőséggel képes lenne felvenni az F1 ritmusát, de jelenleg nem nagyon van olyan női pilóta, aki a Formula-1-ről álmodozhatna. 


*„A nagy kérdés azonban az, hogy egy nő tudna-e győzni az F1-ben, és én nem vagyok biztos ebben”* – nyilatkozta Mouton az FIA InMotion magazinnak. –* „A férfiak és a nők különbözőek. A mi felépítésünk különbözik a férfiakétól és a legnagyobb különbség szerintem az érzelmek és az érzékenység szempontjából van.” *​*​*A 60 éves Mouton a 70-es és a 80-as években nagyon sikeres raliversenyző volt, és mind a mai napig ő az egyetlen nő, aki világbajnoki futamot tudott nyerni. Mouton szerint azonban számára a rali teljesen más volt.

„*Nekem sohasem volt azzal problémám, hogy a végsebesség mellett egy 300 láb mély szakadék van az autóm jobb oldalánál, és úgy érzem, hogy a Formula-1 a 300 km/órás sebesség ellenére is könnyebb. De szerintem a nőkben nagyobb az önfenntartás ösztöne, mint a férfiakban, ez egy olyan ösztön, ami a nőkben egyszerűen fejlettebb, és ez nagyon fontos, amikor az utolsó századmásodpercekért harcolsz a pályán. Egy nő is képes lehet ezen a legfelső szinten vezetni, de a férfiak azok, akik igazából ezt tudják - padlógázon is. Remélem, hogy tévedek, de én akkor is így gondolom.”*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 26)

*Vettel már most jobb, mint Ayrton Senna?*
2011. 12. 26. 16.25

 <RIGHT> 






*Minden idők legfiatalabb kétszeres világbajnokának, Sebastian Vettelnek az elismertsége egyre nagyobb, de vajon Vettel 24 évesen van-e olyan jó, vagy akár jobb is mint a Formula-1 legnagyobb pilótájának tartott Ayrton Senna? Vettel és Senna erőségeit, vagy gyengéit az Autosport újságírója, Edd Straw elemzi.*



*Sebastian Vettel jobb, mint Ayrton Senna?*


Sokak szerint ez az állítás szentségtörő, de az elmúlt két évben bizony annak lehettünk tanúi, ahogyan Sebastian Vettel 24 éves korára a sport legnagyobbjainak a sorába emelkedett. Nagyon nehéz a különböző korszakokban versenyző pilóták összehasonlítása és ezen cikk nem arra keresi a választ, hogy ki volt a sport legnagyobb pilótája, „mindössze” két kiváló pilóta Sebastian Vettel és Ayrton Senna némely erősségét, vagy éppen gyengeségét szeretnénk elemzés tárgyává tenni. Ráadásul Vettel még egy fejlődésben lévő pilóta, akinek a megítélése a teljesítményének jövőbeni függvényében változik majd, így egészen pontosan csak a pályafutása végen ítélhetjük meg őt. Nézzük meg hát először részletesen a kétszeres német és a háromszoros brazil világbajnok teljesítményét. 


*Időmérő edzés *


Nagyon nehéz Vettel és Senna egy körön mutatott valódi tempóját összehasonlítani, a statisztikák alapján azonban nagyon hasonlóan szerepeltek az időmérő edzéseken karrierjüknek ezen szakaszában. 81 futam után Vettel 30 pole pozíciót szerzett, ami csak kettővel kevesebb, mint amit Senna 81 futam alatt (az 1989-es Monacói Nagydíj előtt) elért. Vettel a 81 futamból azonban 26-ot töltött olyan autóban (Toro Rosso 2007-2008), ami nem volt képes a pole-re a száraz pályán, ezzel szemben Sennának csak 15 ilyen futama volt a Tolemannal, 1984-ből. Vettel idei pole pozíciós átlagos előnye 0,325 másodperc volt, ami azt mutatja, hogy az RB7-tel a Red Bull fölénye messze nem volt akkora, mint azt sokan gondolják, így Vettel valóban mindent kihozott idén az autóból. Senna McLarenje ezzel szemben 1988 és 1990 között átlagban sokkal nagyobb fölénnyel verte a mezőnyt, nála pedig azt nem szabad figyelmen kívül hagyni, hogy az első két évben Alain Prost volt a csapattársa. De ha az 1985-ös és 1986-os szezonokat nézzük, amikor Senna Lotusa határozottan nem a legjobb autó volt a mezőnyben, a brazil azonban ennek ellenére versenyképes tudott lenni az időmérőkön, a 15 pole pozíciójánál pedig az átlagos előny 0,480 másodperc volt. 


*Ítélet:* Lehetetlen ebben a kategóriában győztest hirdetnünk, de Vettelnél azt mindenképpen el kell ismerni, hogy egy olyan pilótával szemben, mint Ayrton Senna - aki a sport történetének egyik, ha nem a legismertebb időmérő edzés menője is - állja az összehasonlítást. 


*Versenyzői tudás *


Vettel az idei szezonban a futamokon is nagyot alakított, hiszen a legtöbbször az élen állva mindent az ellenőrzése alatt tartva uralta a futamokat, míg a többiek a gumikkal, a stratégiával, vagy a kiegyensúlyozatlanságukkal szenvedtek. Vettel - általában a pole-ból indulva - tökéletes stílusban tartotta karnyújtásnyi távolságban maga mögött az ellenfeleit. Monzában azonban, amikor 160 mérföld feletti tempónál két kerékkel a füvön előzte meg Fernando Alonsót, azt a városi legendát is eloszlatta, hogy ő nem tud előzni. Vettel tehát idén azt is bebizonyította, hogy a versenytempó dolgában is egyedülállót tud nyújtani, ezen a területen azonban nagyon nehéz összehasonlításokat végezni. 


Ma gyakran szorosabb a küzdelem az élen, mint korábban, az F1 történetében bármikor, ráadásul Senna győzelmei más szabályok alatt születtek, gondoljunk csak a gumihasználatra, vagy például a turbókorszak idején szokásos üzemanyag használatra. Így bár például Senna 1985-ös portugáliai, vagy Vettel 2008-as monzai győzelmei nagyon hasonlóak voltak, a legtöbb futam azonban jelentősen különböző hozzáállást követelt, még akkor is, ha Sennának és Vettelnek a legtöbb futamon megvolt az autóból adódó stratégiai fölénye. Senna 1992-ben és 1993-ban jó néhány totógyilkos eredményt is elért, amikor a győzelemre papíron esélytelen autóval is nyert, ami ma már, a modern Formula-1-ben elképzelhetetlen lenne. 


*Ítélet:* Egyik pilótának sincsenek hiányosságai ezen a területen, s bár talán Vettel az, aki egy kis hátrányban van itt, a fiatal német az elmúlt években elkövetett hibái ellenére is megmutatta, hogy egy szerény fölényben lévő autóval is ellenőrzés alatt tudja tartani a futamokat, míg Senna érdemeiből a pályán tanúsított etikai magatartása von le valamicskét. 


*Fölény* 


Nagyon ritka, hogy egy pilóta olyan fölényesen uraljon egy bajnokságot, mint tette azt Vettel a 2011-es szezonban, ahol a 19 futamon szerzett 15 pole pozíciója, és 11 futamgyőzelme igazán félelmetes rekord. Senna 1988-as szezonja, amikor 16 futamból 8-at nyert, ami 50 %-os eredmény Vettel 58%-ával szemben hasonló fölényről árulkodik, ráadásul a brazilnak Alain Prosttal kellett megküzdenie a csapaton belül, aki kétségkívül nagyobb kihívást jelentett, mint Mark Webber. Senna 1988-as és 1990-es világbajnoki győzelmei (amikor a szuper aerodinamikájú Ferrariban versenyző Prostot kellett legyőznie) azonban nem voltak annyira fölényesek, mint Vettel 2011-es sikere, miközben a brazil pilóta autójának a megbízhatósága (csak 3 műszaki hiba) összehasonlítható volt Vettel Red Bulljának a megbízhatóságával. 1991-ben pedig, bár végig Senna vezette a bajnokságot, Nigel Mansell Williams FW14-ese volt a gyorsabb, így ez sem volt egy vetteli szezon. 


*Ítélet:* Vettel ismét egy kis hátrányban van, a körülmények, és főként amiatt, hogy egy fölényesebb Red Bull uralta időszakban vezet. 


*A csapatmunka *


Annak ellenére, hogy 2010-ben volt némi feszültség Sebastian Vettel és Mark Webber között a csapatban, gondoljunk csak az isztambuli balesetre, vagy a silverstone-i szárnyügyre, Vettel azonban nem vált a Red Bull megosztó figurájává. Senna azonban kétségkívül képes volt arra, hogy feszültséget keltsen a csapaton belül. A Senna-Prost rivalizálás jól dokumentált, vagy említhetnénk a Tolemantól való 1984-es távozását, vagy Derek Warwick szerződtetésének 1986-os megakadályozását. Ez nem azt jelenti, hogy Senna negatív megítélés alá kell, hogy essen, mindössze arról van szó, hogy a brazil világbajnok máshogyan építette maga köré a csapatot. Senna bármi áron érvényesítette a jogait, ennek Vettel sokkal simább és csöndesebb módon szerez érvényt. 


*Ítélet:* A csapat harmóniájának szempontjából kérdés sem férhet hozzá, hogy Vettelnél az előny.


*Nagyköveti szerep *


Senna személye körül az elmúlt 15 évben egy egész mitológia alakult ki, ami gyakran lehetetlenné teszi, hogy tárgyszerűen ítéljük meg a háromszoros brazil bajnokot. Jackie Stewart gyakran beszél arról, hogy egy világbajnoknak a sport nagykövetének a szerepét is el kell tudnia játszani. Senna halála nagy pofon volt az F1-nek, ami azonban alapvetően megváltoztatta a sport biztonsági kritériumait, a brazil bajnok pályája azonban ellentmondásos reakciókat vált ki. Sennának voltak olyan megmozdulásai, amik rengeteg fennköltséget tartalmaztak, de olyanok is, amik egyszerűen nem voltak méltóak egy világbajnokhoz. 


Vettel más eset, ő kiszáll az autóból és egyből magabiztos és könnyed méltósággal tudja viselni a kialakuló hírnevét. Azt azonban nem szabad elfelejteni, hogy Vettel már egy másik kor gyermeke, ahol a pilótákat mindenre, így a médiaszereplésre is felkészítik, így Vettel a pályán és azon kívül is jó döntéseket tudott hozni, ráadásul neki még nem volt dolga olyan versenyképes csapattárssal, mint Sennának Prosttal, vagy nem kellett olyan magánéleti hullámvölgyet megélnie, mint például az idei szezonban Lewis Hamiltonnak. 


*Ítélet:* Vettel nyert eddig, vagy ezután is. 


*A következtetés *​​Senki sem akarja kétségbe vonni Senna nagyságát, hiszen a brazil még a világbajnoki címek, vagy a pole pozíciók tekintetében is messze Vettel előtt áll, de azt talán ebből a cikkből is látjuk, hogy Sebastian Vettel 24 éves korára elindult azon az utón, aminek a végén igazi legendává válhat. Így ha legközelebb látjuk Vettelt győzni, akkor gondoljunk arra, hogy egy olyan pilótát láthatunk, aki éppen most írja be a nevét a sport legnagyobbjainak sorába. 


*Hiszen végül is nem lehetetlen, hogy egyszer Sebastian Vettel lesz a sport legnagyobb bajnoka…*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 28)

*A helyét kereste a Toro Rosso a 2011-es szezonban *
2011. 12. 28. 04.09​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Az újonc istállókat leszámítva a mezőny legkisebb csapata, egyben a Red Bull utánpótlásnevelő alakulataként funkcionáló Toro Rosso gyenge kezdést követően a 2011-es szezon végére már néha a középmezőny élmezőnyében vitézkedett, a csapat és pilótáinak kiegyensúlyozatlansága azonban még nem tette lehetővé, hogy a középmezőny legjobbjaival felvegyék a versenyt. A 2008-ban Vettel révén futamgyőzelmet szerző alakulat tehét még tovább várja az áttörést. Talán majd 2012-ben? A Toro Rosso idei évét az ESPNF1 elemzi.*​ 

*A bajnokságban megszerzett helyezés:* 8. 
*Pontok: 41 *
*A legjobb eredmény:* *7. (Olaszország, Korea)* 
*A legjobb időmérő helyezés:* *6. (Belgium) *​ 

*A szezon fénypontja *
Jaime Alguersuari 7. helye a Koreai Nagydíjon, ahol a spanyol pilótának az STR6 végsebessége révén sikerült legyőznie Nico Rosberg Mercedesét. Koreában, a remek versenybeállításnak köszönhetően, a Toro Rosso autói voltak a leggyorsabbak az egyenesekben és az első szektorban, ami ki is fizetődött, így Alguersuarinak az utolsó körben sikerült elvenni a 7. helyet Rosbergtől. Ez a verseny egyúttal arra is bizonyíték volt, hogy az állásukat féltő Alguersuari és Buemi hogyan is hajtja egymást a jobb eredményekért, illetve, hogy mit is jelent az, ha egy csapat maximálisan ki tudja használni a fejlesztések eredményeit.​ 

*A szezon mélypontja *
A Toro Rosso a szezon végén egyértelműen a Sauberek fölé nőtt, ennek ellenére hiába szereztek jobb rajthelyet a szezonzáró Brazil Nagydíjra, a pontokat, így a konstruktőri bajnokság 7. helyét Kamui Kobayashi és a Sauber csapat vihette haza, hiszen a japán fiú 9. helyének köszönhetően a Sauber 3 ponttal végzett előrébb a bajnokságban, mint a Toro Rosso.​ 

*A pilóták *
*A legjobb rajthelyet megszerző pilóta: *​ 
*Alguersuari 6 *
*Buemi 13 *​ 

*A legjobb helyezést megszerző pilóta: *​ 
*Alguersuari 10 *
*Buemi 8 *​ 

*Jaime Alguersuari - 8/10 (az ESPNF1 pontszáma) *
Alguersuari gyengén kezdte az évet, a szezon második felében azonban, ha az időmérő edzéseken nem is, a futamokon egyértelműen a csapattársa Sebastien Buemi fölé nőtt, az Olasz és a Koreai Nagydíjakon elért erős eredményének köszönhetően pedig majdnem kétszer annyi pontot szerzett, mint Buemi. Elsősorban a kiegyensúlyozatlan teljesítményének köszönhetően azonban ez sem volt elég ahhoz, hogy 2012-ben a csapattal maradhasson, így Buemivel egyetemben távoznia kell a Toro Rossótól.​ 

*Sebastien Buemi - 7/10 (az ESPNF1 pontszáma) *
Buemi szezonja teljes ellentétben állt Alguersuariéval. A spanyol pilótával szemben Buemi az év első felét kezdte jól, így az első hat futamon háromszor is pontot szerzett, s jelentős előnybe került Alguersuarival szemben. Buemi szezonja azonban ezt követően szinte rémálommá vált, így hiába szerepelt rendre jól az időmérőedzéseken - legalábbis a csapattársához képest -, a Magyar Nagydíjat követően a futamokon nem akartak összejönni a dolgok, így nem meglepő, hogy a csapat az év végén Alguersuarihoz hasonlóan tőle is megvált.​ 

*A 2012-es esélyek *
A partner autók betiltását követően sokan úgy gondolták, hogy a kis olasz csapat nem lesz képes megvetni a lábát a középmezőnyben, de ők az idei dupla padlólemezű STR6-tal rácáfoltak a kritikusokra. Ráadásul a CEPSA-val kötött szponzori szerződésnek köszönhetően már nem csak a Red Bull pénzétől függ a csapat teljesítménye. A Toro Rosso számára, így teljesen új korszak kezdődhet 2012-ben, annál is inkább, hiszen jövőre Sebastien Buemi és Jaime Alguersuari helyett egy teljesen új pilótapárossal, Daniel Ricciardóval és Jean-Eric Vergne-nyel vágnak neki a szezonnak.​ 

*Az ESPNF1 ítélete - 6/10 *
A Toro Rosso számára nagy ígéret maradt az idei szezon, az autót szépen fejlesztő csapat és a pilóták is időnként szép teljesítményt nyújtottak, ezt azonban a Sebastian Buemi és Jaime Alguersuari alkotta pilótapáros és a csapat sem tudta állandósítani, elég, ha a kerekekkel kapcsolatos Kínában és Japánban elkövetett csapat hibákra gondolunk.


*Raikkönen nyerhet még világbajnokságot*
2011. 12. 28. 07.34

 <RIGHT> 






*Damon Hill úgy gondolja, Kimi Raikkönen nyerhet még egypár világbajnokságot, és hogy a visszatérés nem lehet probléma a 32 éves finn pilótának.*


Raikkönen 18 futamgyőzelem és egy, a Ferrarival megnyert világbajnokság után hagyta el a Forma-1-et, 2009-től ralizott, és jövőre tér vissza a Lotus Renault színeiben. Az 1996-os világbajnok, Damon Hill úgy gondolja, Raikkönen visszatérése jót tesz a Forma-1-nek és úgy véli, a finn újra világbajnok lehet.


„Ez nagyszerű, és sok sikert kívánok hozzá” – így reagált Hill Raikkonen visszatérésének hírére. – *„Megy, és megmutatja, hogy még mindig ott van, egy jó csapattal és még mindig elég fiatal. Nyert már világbajnokságot, én ennyi idősen kerültem csak be a Forma-1-be, úgyhogy ő is nyerhet még párat.”*


Az 1999-ben visszavonult világbajnok szeretné, ha a következő év nagy harcokat hozna, reméli, sikerül megtörni a Red Bull egyeduralmát. *„Szeretném látni, hogy valaki felborítja az egyensúlyt, bár azt hiszem, Adrian (Newey) fantasztikus, Vettel és Webber a Red Bull Racinggel nagyon jó élcsapatot alkot. Ez jó, de szeretném látni, ahogy harcolnak az első helyért. Ne kapják meg túl könnyen. Igazi titánok harcát lenne jó látni a három legjobb csapat között.”*


Hill úgy gondolja, annak ellenére, hogy mennyire dominált Vettel az elmúlt évben, a szezon azért izgalmas volt. 2011-ben jó formában volt a sportág, de nem győzi Európa fontosságát hangsúlyozni.

*„Igen, azt gondolom, hogy nagyon izgalmas volt. Briliáns szezon volt. A sport maga jó, de van még néhány dolog, amit meg kell vitatni. Fantasztikus szórakozás, de tudom, hogy Európa és Nagy Britannia fontos a sportnak. Úgy gondolom, érdemes ezt kihangsúlyozni, és nem utolsó sorban említeni. Arról szól, hogy olyan helyekre kell menni, ahol az emberek megértik és értékelik a sportot és nem férhettek hozzá.”*


​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 28)

*Méhes meglátása: Világbajnokok a rajtrácson*
2011. 12. 28. 17.03

 <RIGHT> 






*Miniszenzációként tálalták, hogy Kimi Raikkönent visszatérésével rekordszámú világbajnok áll majd 2012-ben a rajtrácson: összesen 6-an. Vajon mit ez a konyhára?*


Tény, hogy egy (volt) világbajnok mindig szenzáció a maga nemében. Minél távolabbi időkben nyert, annál inkább. Ha a paddockban néha feltűnik John Surtees vagy Emerson Fittipaldi, a média is az élő legendának kijáró tisztelettel faggatja őket. Ha visszagondolok, nekem is fontos találkozás volt, hogy a fentiek mellett még készíthettem interjút Phil Hill-lel, James Hunttal, beszélgethettem Jody Scheckterrel.


No de ők már nagyon rég nincsenek ott a rajtrácson.


Viszont jövőre egymás ellen láthatjuk versenyezni Schumachert, Alonsót, Raikkönen, Hamiltont, Buttont és Vettelt. Schumi és első vb-címe és Vettel idei győzelme között 17 év telt el – ez olyan, mintha Schumacher első sikere idején még ott lett volna Niki Lauda is mezőnyben. Vagy, mondjuk, Jackie Stewart első bajnoksága idején (1969) Alberto Ascari...


Ám arra is emlékezhetünk, hogy egy-egy bajnok esetében viszont kínosan hosszúra sikeredett a búcsú: itt voltak, de minek. Így járt Fittipaldi, Damon Hill, Jacques Villeneuve – és bizonyos értelemben a Schumacher-karrier összképéhez sem tett eddig hozzá túl sokat a 2010/11-es éved, hiába, hogy diadalittasan kürtölték világgá, hogy idén ő előzött a legtöbbet.


Biztos, hogy egyfajta rangot ad a jövő szezonnak a sok bajnok, hiszen mindegyik emlékezeteset produkált. Ráadásul Alonso, Hamilton, Button és Vettel ereje teljében van, abszolút esélyesei a címnek. Raikkönenről kiderül majd, vesztett-e kiválóságából, Schumachernél meg továbbra is várjuk a feltámadást.


*És hogy lesz-e egy hetedik bajnokunk 2012-ben? Egyelőre nehéz elképzelni.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 30)

*Schumacher még mindig igazi mérce az F1-ben*
2011. 12. 30. 06.10 

 <RIGHT> 






*A kétszeres spanyol világbajnok, Fernando Alonso szerint a lassan 43 éves, hétszeres bajnok, Michael Schumacher még mindig a mezőny egyik legjobbja, aki igazi mércét jelent a pilóták számára.*

A brazil TotalRace arról kérdezte Alonsót, hogy szerinte ki az a pilóta, akivel szemben a legnagyobb kihívás versenyezni, a Ferrari bajnoka pedig gondolkodás nélkül Michael Schumachert választotta. 

*„Michael Schumacher, aki mindannyiunk számára még mindig a nagy bajnok, mert mind nagyon tiszteljük őt, a pilótát, aki hét világbajnoki címet szerzett. És ő az a pilóta, akinek már semmit sem kell bizonyítania, de mégis mindig nagyon gyors”* – nyilatkozta Alonso. 

Bár a lassan 43 éves Schumacher a 2010-es visszatérése óta még egyetlen egy dobogós helyezést sem szerzett, Alonso szerint ez nem a német pilóta, hanem a Mercedes GP hibája.

*„Mi mind tudjuk, hogy a Formula-1-ben az autó a legfontosabb, és azt is tudjuk, hogy a Mercedes nem volt valami nagyon jó idén. De én hiszem, hogy ha egy versenyképes autót kap, akkor képes lesz a győzelemre, és mindketten, Rosberg és Michael is esélyesekké lépnek elő, és nekünk tisztelnünk kell majd őket.”
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 2)

*BÚÉK!*

*Technikai analízis: Jól működik e a DRS?*
2012. 01. 02. 07.36 

 <RIGHT> 






*Az előzések megkönnyítése miatt a 2011-es szezonban bevezetett mozgatható hátsó szárny (DRS) jelentős mértékben elősegítette az előzések számának a növekedését, de annak használata még mindig megosztja a Formula-1 világát. Az egykori technikai igazgató, Gary Anderson most műszaki szempontokból is elemzi a DRS rendszer értelmét.*


A Formula-1-es csapatoknak mindig az az egyik célja, hogy olyan kiskapukat találjanak a szabályokban, ami elkerülte az ellenfeleik figyelmét, mer csak így tehetnek szerint előnyre néhány futamra, vagy akár egy szezonra, amíg a többiek be nem hozzák a lemaradásukat. Ha ezt a kiskaput elég hamar megtalálják, akkor az egész autó ezen ötlet köré épülhet, miközben a többiek szenvedni fognak a technikai újdonság átvételével, ami így sohasem fog igazán működni náluk. 


Jó példa volt erre a McLaren által 2010-ben bemutatott F-csatorna. Nem mindennapi siker volt, hogy a légnyomás változása révén elérték a kívánt eredményt, de gyakorlatilag az egész szezon azzal telt, hogy mindenki apró változtatások révén arra törekedett, hogy az ő verziójuk legyen a leghatékonyabb. Az FIA azonban az év közepén (2011-es hatállyal) száműzte a rendszert és helyette a DRS-t engedélyezte. A szárny dizájnjának az optimalizálása pedig nagyon nagy előnyt jelent, ezért az összes csapat komolyan dolgozik azon, hogy találjon valami kicsi előnyt, amit a többiek még nem fedeztek fel. 


Én nem vagyok híve a mesterséges dolgoknak. Amikor pedig két olyan szakmájuk csúcsán lévő pilótát látok az Eau Rouge bejáratánál egymás mellett, mint Mark Webber és Fernando Alonso, vagy Monzában Sebastian Vettel és Fernando Alonso a Curve Grande kijáratánál, egyikük a füvön vezetve, akkor szerintem az elég izgalmas. Azt azonban már nem elég izgalmas nézni, hogy az egyik pilóta a kormányon megnyom egy gombot, hogy extra 15 km/h-ás sebességre tegyen szert az egyenesben, hogy egy klasszikus szélárnyékos manőverrel megelőzze az ellenfelét. 


Ráadásul ez a csapatoknak is plusz kiadásokat jelentenek, hogy maximalizálják a hátsó szárny teljesítményét, amikor a DRS rendszer aktiválva van. A 2011-es szezon elején néhány csapat szenvedett attól, hogy az állandó légáramlást megtartsa a szárny csukott helyzetében. Ez azt jelentette, hogy fékezések alatt nagyon instabillá vált az autójuk, így még a fékzóna előtt be kellett volna zárniuk a rendszert, ez azonban jelentős teljesítményvesztést eredményezett volna. A szezon folyamán azonban a legtöbben megtalálták a többé, vagy kevésbé megfelelő megoldást: röviden hajlított fékszárny, vagy hosszan hajlított fő szárny elem. Ezek a megoldások adták a legnagyobb DRS teljesítményt, de egyszersmind az átállási problémák is drámai mértékben csökkentek. A Red Bull ebből a szempontból is kivétel volt, mert ők voltak az egyetlen csapat, akik nem mentek rá a DRS maximális teljesítményére, helyette a teljes autó teljesítményét nézték, mert az RB7-esnél nem akarták az összes mérnöki zsenialitást egyetlen területre összpontosítani. Így a Red Bullnál sok apró részlet adta össze a kivételes teljesítményt és nem egy, vagy két kiváló terület. 


A szezon során azonban a DRS használat egyre inkább kifinomodott, így az időmérő edzéseken egy kicsit több leszorító erővel használták azt, mert ennek hála az abroncsokat hamarabb működésre tudták bírni, a DRS rendszert azonban minden elérhető alkalommal használták, hogy ezáltal nagyobb sebességre tegyenek szert az egyenesekben. Ahhoz azonban, hogy a legtöbbet hozzák ki a DRS-ből megfelelő sebességváltó áttételekre is szükség volt. Ha ugyanis a motor túl sokat pörgött a maximális fordulatszámon a DRS előnyei eltűntek. De ha a sebességváltó áttétel tökéletes volt az időmérőre az azt jelentette, hogy a futamon kell kompromisszumokat kötniük, amikor is az autók az üzemanyag miatt úgy 150 kilogrammal nehezebbek a futam elején. A szezon folyamán végül mindenki megtalálta a megfelelő kompromisszumot az időmérő és a futam sebességváltó áttételei között, ebből azonban igazi előnyre senki sem tudott szert tenni. Ezért szerintem, ha a DRS-t kivettük volna az autókból a szezon vége felé, akkor az erőviszonyok többé, kevésbé változatlanok maradtak volna. 


A pályáknál viszont már más volt a helyzet. Nagyon sok különböző megoldást láthattunk a DRS zóna érzékelési és aktiválási pontjaival kapcsolatban, és néhány autó gyorsabb is volt az egyenesekben, mint a többiek, de a végsebesség tekintetében leggyorsabb hat autó közül senki sem tudott idén futamot nyerni. Ez is világosan mutatja, hogy az F1-ben az összesített teljesítmény számít, és nem az, hogy egy területen milyen jó vagy. A DRS zónák érzékelési és aktiválási helyeinek kijelölése azonban komoly feladat volt, ha a mérő pont egy nagyon lassú kanyarba került volna, akkor az elől haladó autó lett volna előnyben, mert ő korábban adhat gázt, így gyorsabban tudja növelni az előnyét, a hátul jövő autó pedig nehezebben tartja vele a lépést. A DRS zóna hossza is komoly problémát jelentett. Néhány pályán láthattuk, hogy az túl rövidre sikerült, így az üldözőnek nem volt elég ideje, hogy ledolgozza az 1 másodperces hátrányát, míg máshol éppen ellenkezőleg túl hosszú és hatékony lett a DRS zóna. Az egy érzékelő ponttal, de két DRS zónával rendelkező pályákon pedig az első zónában nem szívesen előztek a pilóták, hogy elkerüljék ezzel az esetleges megtorlást. Abu Dhabiban a két érzékelő és aktiváló ponttal rendelkező egymást követő DRS zóna sem igazán működött, mert a második végére gyakran ugyanabban a pozícióban álltak a pilóták, mint az első elején. Persze jó móka volt látni az egymást oda, vissza előző autókat, de ezt tényleges versenynek nevezni azért elég komolytalan. 


*Mindent összevetve a DRS egy olyan rendszer, ami lehetővé teszi a pilótáknak, hogy közelebbről követve egymást könnyebben előzzenek.*

*A DRS rendszer révén azonban a pilóták elvesztik annak a képességét, hogy döntéseket hozzanak azzal kapcsolatban, hogy mi a másik pilóta gyengéje, és mi az ő erősségük, így csak a DRS adta teljesítményt fogják igénybe venni az előzésekre, amiket a pályák dizájnja miatt elsősorban a célegyenesekben tudnak kijelölni, ezek azonban megint csak a pályák dizájnjából fakadóan nem mindig a legjobb helyek az előzésekre.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 3)

*Domenicali: A csapat átszervezésének látható lesz az eredménye *
2012. 01. 03. 06.49

 <RIGHT> 






*A Ferrari csapatvezetője, Stefano Domenicali biztos benne, hogy a 2011-es szezonban végrehajtott változtatások révén az idei szezonban már képesek lesznek a Red Bullokkal és a McLarenekkel harcolni a győzelemért.*


A Scuderia a 2011-es szezont egyetlen egy futamgyőzelemmel csak a bajnokság 3. helyén fejezte be. A túl konzervatívra sikeredett, a gumik felmelegítésével küszködő Ferrari 150 Italia év eleji gyenge formájából azonban a csapat levonta a tanulságokat, így a technikai igazgatói székben Aldo Costát a nem sokkal korábban a McLarentől érkező Pat Fry válthatta. Domenicali szerint pedig ennek, és a többi színfalak mögött végrehajtott változtatásnak 2012-ben már meg fog látszani az eredménye. 


„Amikor meglátjuk majd a stoppert az első futam első időmérő edzésén, akkor meg kapjuk erre a választ” – nyilatkozta *Domenicali.* *„De én látok néhány okot az optimizmusra, hogy jó munkát végeztünk. Megpróbáltuk áttekinteni és megváltoztatni a szervezetünket, annak érdekében, hogy szabadabb légkört biztosítsunk a technikai személyzetünknek a szélcsatornában és a szimulációk során végzendő munkával kapcsolatban, így sokkal felkészültebbek vagyunk. És én ezért nagyon optimista vagyok. A munkánkat az első futam első időmérő edzésén tudjuk összehasonlítani a fő ellenfeleinkével, de mi biztosan a helyes irányba haladunk.” *


A csapat technikai igazgatója, *Pat Fry* is azt mondja, hogy az átalakítások révén most már sokkal pontosabb munkát fognak végezni a szélcsatornában, ahol a 2011-es szezonban bizony komoly gondjaik voltak, mert a kapott adatoknak nem sok közük volt a pályán tapasztaltakhoz. „(Az adatok) sohasem fogják tökéletesen fedni egymást” – nyilatkozta Fry.* „Ezért folyamatosan értékelned kell a helyzetet, de mi sokat tanultunk és fejlődünk, így jobbak és jobbak leszünk. Persze ezt csak a teszt mondja majd meg, de a matematikai modellezésünk gyorsabbá vált, és ez azt is lehetővé teszi, hogy jobb döntéseket hozzunk.” *


*Fry* szerint az új autóval kapcsolatos tervezési filozófia területén is sikerült előrelépniük. *„A mérnöki irodánk kreatívabbá vált. Most ők sokkal jobban dolgoznak. Ez különösen az aerodinamikai részlegünkre igaz, amit nagyon jó látni.” *


A csapat vezetője, *Stefano Domenicali* szerint a 2012-es szabályváltozások, így a kipufogó-diffúzor rendszer betiltása is elsősorban az ő kezükre játszhat, hiszen a Ferrari ezen a területen jelentős lemaradásban volt a Red Bullal és a McLarennel szemben.* „Az idei (2012-es) szabályok megváltoztak, és a kipufogó rendszer megváltoztatásának hatása lesz, ami egy olyan terület volt, ahol mi kevésbé voltunk erősek.” *


A Ferrari elnöke, *Luca di Montezemolo* szerint így mindent összevetve a csapat 2012-ben ismét visszatér majd a győzelem útjára. *„Mi egy versenyképes autót akarunk. Úgy gondolom, hogy ennek érdekében Domenicali sok jó változtatást eszközölt a szervezetünkben, de ez nem egy forradalom volt. Most már megvannak azok az emberek, akik Domenicalinak tartoznak felelősséggel: ott van Luca Marmorini a motorral kapcsolatban, ő Ferrarinál nevelkedett, majd 8 évet dolgozott a Toyotánál, ahonnan a tapasztalataival visszatért hozzánk. Aztán ott van Pat Fry, aki nagyon jól dolgozik, ő minden területen fejlődést hozott, ahol a Ferrarinak kevesebb tapasztalata volt. Én nem akarok forradalmat, de azt akarom, hogy lépésről, lépésre, szezonról, szezonra javuljanak a dolgok.”*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 4)

*A McLarentől erősít a Ferrari*









*A Ferrari tovább erősíti aerodinamikai részlegét, ennek kárát a McLaren látja, számos korábbi, Wokingban dolgozó McLaren mérnököt szerződtetnek.*


Az olasz csapat, amelynek aerodinamikai részlege azóta gyengélkedik, hogy saját nevelésű mérnökökkel dolgoztatnak, most próbálja befogni a McLarent és a Red Bullt.


"A műszaki mérnökök régi hagyományokkal rendelkeznek, de az aerodinamikai területén nincsenek hagyományaink" - közölte korábban a vállalat elnöke, Luca di Montezemolo.


Pat Fry Wokingból érkezett Maranellóba, 2010-ben a műszaki igazgató, Aldo Costa helyére lépett. Néhány hónappal ezelőtt Fry egyik korábbi munkatársa, Giacomo Tortora, aerodinamikus és szimulációs mérnök szerződött a Ferrarihoz.


*2012-től Chris Heal, Lawrence Hodge, a korábbi McLaren alkalmazottak is a Ferrarinál dolgoznak.*


*A legfrissebb pletykák szerint a Wokingban dolgozó Bdukoski Martin, a tapasztalt projektmenedzser is a Ferrarihoz érkezhet.*


*A McLaren aerodinamikusainak tömeges kivonulása aggasztó lehet a wokingi alakulat számára, hiszen a csapat sikere egyre inkább az aerodinamikától függ.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 6)

*Buemi két csapatnál is harmadik számú pilóta*
2012. 01. 06. 06.09

 <RIGHT> 






*Még meg sem száradt a tinta Sebastien Buemi új szerződésén, a Red Bull után a Toro Rosso is benyújtotta igényét a svájci pilóta szolgálataira.*

A helyzet úgy áll, hogy Sebastien Buemi nem kapott ugyan ülést 2012-re, de a Red Bull, akiknél a junior programban kamaszkora óta részt vesz, nem engedte el a kezét. Harmadik pilóta lett a Red Bullnál, és néhány órára rá a testvércsapat, a Toro Rosso is közzétette, hogy amennyiben valamelyik új pilótája nem tud rajthoz állni a 2012-es év bármely futamán, számítanak Buemi beugrására.

„Bár a testvércsapatunk, a Milton Keynes-i gárda lesz a svájci pilóta számára az elsődleges, ha bármilyen okból, a Scuderia Toro Rosso pilóta hiányában lenne, Sebastien lenne az ideális beugró” – olvasható a csapat hivatalos honlapján.

*Sebastien Bueminek így mégis sikerült a legjobbat kihozni a kialakult helyzetből, míg Alguersuari terveiről és lehetőségeiről továbbra sincs hír.
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 10)

*Massa vezetheti először a Ferrari új autóját*
2012. 01. 10. 01.14 

 <RIGHT> 






*A hírek szerint Felipe Massa és nem Fernando Alonso lesz az, aki elsőként próbálhatja ki a csapat új autóját Jerezben.*

A Ferrari a tervek szerint a tesztsorozat első állomásán, február 7-én Jerezben küldi pályára az új autóját, amit a spanyol Marca értesülései szerint a csapat brazil pilótája, Felipe Massa próbálhat majd ki először. 
A Ferrari döntése meglepő, bár a Red Bullnál sem a kétszeres világbajnoknak, Sebastian Vettelnek ad először tesztlehetőséget a csapat, hanem a veterán ausztrál pilóta, Mark Webber viheti majd elsőként pályára a Red Bull RB8-ast, míg Vettel csak másnap ülhet először autóba. 

A Marca értesülései szerint a Ferrarinál is hasonló tesztfelállást terveznek, így *valószínűleg Massa lép majd elsőként pályára a 663-as kódnévre hallgató új autóval.*

*Az idei szezon két legnagyobb esélyese Vettel és Alonso pedig a február 9-ig tartó teszten legalább egy nap összemérhetik majd tudásukat a jerezi pályán.* 

*A Marca szerint az új Ferrari versenyautót a média már február 3-án a csapat fioranói tesztpályáján is szemügyre veheti.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 12)

*Kezdődik a harc - pilótabörze a Red Bullnál*








*Talán korainak tűnik a kérdés, hisz még a 2012-es szezon sem kezdődött el, de ez ne tévesszen meg senkit: a harc már elindult, és nagyon kemény lesz a Red Bull 2013-as üléséért. A pozíció abszolút nyitott, hisz az istálló csak egy éves szerződést ajánlott jelenlegi rangidősének, Mark Webbernek.*


Két fiatal neve azonnal felmerül, ha Mark Webber utódjáról esik szó. Miután a Toro Rosso az év végén váratlanul megvált két pilótájától, Jaime Alguersuaritól és Sebastien Buemitől, a két újonca Daniel Ricciardo és Jean-Eric Vergne azonnal az esélyesek közé került. Mind a két menesztett pilóta a Red Bull fiatal pilótákat támogató programjának a tagja tinédzser kora óta, de ahogy Dr. Helmut Marko a napokban rávilágított, a páros mindkét tagja jó, de potenciálisan nem a legjobb pilóta. Az új pilóták, a 22 éves Ricciardo és a 21 éves Vergne is jó benyomást tett a Red Bull előzetes tesztjein, és a csapatfőnök, Christian Horner szerint ez egy ígéretes duó lesz 2012-ben a fiókcsapatnál, a Toro Rossónál.


„Jean-Eric nagyon hasonló benyomást tett, mint Daniel 12 hónappal ezelőtt és mindketten bizonyították tehetségüket. Jean-Eric beugrott az autóba, és úgy vezette, mintha egész szezonban ezt csinálta volna. Határozottan van olyan gyors, mint Daniel. Nagyon izgalmas számunkra, hogy van két ilyen ígéretes tehetségünk” – mondta el Horner. Vettelnek 2014-ig szóló szerződése van, így egyértelmű, hogy fiataljaikat Webber helyére szánják 2013-ra. Gondolhatnánk, hogy Vettel mellé elég lenne egy, Forma-1-es mércével mérve ’közepesen erős’ pilóta is, hisz két pilótájuk úgysem nyerhet egyszerre bajnokságot, és mindig kockázatos két talentumot versenyeztetni egy csapatnál, hisz alapvető esetben – amikor nincs ilyen hatalmas technikai fölény a háttérben – az a következménye, hogy amíg a két erős pilóta elveszi egymás elől a pontokat, addig egy nevető harmadik megnyeri a bajnokságot. Horner ennek ellenére ragaszkodik hozzá, hogy 2013-ban a lehető legerősebb felállással szerepeljenek. Az ő szempontjából persze ebben is van logika: nem kockáztatja a Red Bull konstruktőri bajnoki címét.


Vergne és Ricciardo az első két név a listán, hisz Vettelt is a Toro Rossónál töltött év után vették át, azt gondolhatjuk, hogy ez a kötelező út. „Ez nem előfeltétele” – jelentette ki Horner arra vonatkozóan, hogy nem kizárólag a Red Bull Junioroknak van esélye. – „De a fiatal pilótáinkat nevelő program célja a tehetséggondozás, és Sebastian tökéletes példája, hogy a fiatalokba fektetni, megtérülő befektetés. Jean-Eric és Daniel megérdemlik az esélyt, hogy nagydíjakon indulhassanak és potenciális jelöltek a Red Bullnál is, ha továbbra is így teljesítenek. Végeredményben a rendelkezésre álló két legjobb versenyzőből áll ez a páros, és ha tudnak alkalmazkodni a mi rendszerünkhöz, még jobbak lesznek.”


*Mark Webber* 2011-es idénye elég nagy csalódás volt, ez tovább növeli a két fiatal esélyeit. Egy körön csak ritkán tudott gyorsabb lenni Vettelnél, és szerzett pontjaik is magukért beszélnek: 392 pont a 258 ellenében. Ha Webber nem javul jelentősen 2012-ben, a Toro Rosso fiataljaival helyettesítik majd. Amennyiben azonban az ausztrál felzárkózik Vettel mögé, ugyanúgy esélyes lehet a hosszabbításra. Függetlenül Webber teljesítményétől Ricciardo és Vergne között hatalmas harc várható a következő szezonban, hisz a tét mindkettejük számára óriási. Vergne elismeri, egy év hátránnyal indul Ricciardóval szemben, aki már 11 alkalommal indulhatott Forma-1-es nagydíjon a Hispania Racing Team színeiben. Ezt megelőzően Vergne már egyszer megverte *Ricciardót* a brit Formula-3-as bajnokságban. Csapattársak és riválisok voltak továbbá a Formula Renault-ban is. Évek óta jól ismerik egymást, a viszonyuk is baráti, egyelőre.


„Egyszerre szerződtünk a Red Bull junior csapatához, ugyanazon a napon, és csapattársak is voltunk akkoriban, a Renault 2.0 sorozatban. Voltam a házában Franciaországban, és gokartoztunk is együtt. Jó volt a kapcsolatunk csapattársakként. Ahogy fejlődtünk, a rivalizálás nőtt közöttünk, de a lényeg, hogy tiszteletben tartjuk egymást. Mindketten le akarjuk győzni a másikat, mint bárki mást, és ez már így megy a kezdetektől fogva. Ez egy jó dolog, és azt is jelenti, hogy a legtöbbet hozzuk ki magunkból. A jövő év egy jó teszt lesz mindkettőnk számára” – ezt nyilatkozta Ricciardo közvetlenül azután, hogy megtudta, 2012-ben a Toro Rosso pilótája lesz.


„Azt hiszem, fantasztikus lesz, hogy csapattársak leszünk. Nagyszerű srác, szeretem őt, mint a barátomat. Együtt csatlakoztunk a Red Bull programhoz, így már hosszú idő óta dolgozunk együtt más sorozatokban. A Forma-1-ben csak egy csapattársad van, szóval abból kell a legjobbat kihozni, és együtt dolgozni amennyire csak lehetséges, a csapat érdekében. Hasonló a vezetési stílusunk, és jól kijövünk, ami pozitív tényező lesz a jövő évben. Dan valószínűleg előnyben lesz az elején, mert 11 versenyen indult ebben az évben, de meglátjuk hogyan alakul, hisz a téli tesztek még előttünk vannak, mielőtt elkezdenénk a versenyt. Tudom, hogy sokat kell tanulni, úgyhogy remélem, hogy gyorsan fog menni. Tisztában vagyok vele, hogy nagyon nehéz, de azt is tudom, hogy általában nagyon gyorsan tudok alkalmazkodni, ez volt a helyzet minden kategóriában, ahol eddig versenyeztem. A Forma-1 más, keményebb, mint a többi, de magabiztos vagyok” – ez pedig Vergne véleménye az előttük álló évről.


*Sebastian Vettel, Jenson Button, Fernando Alonso és Nico Rosberg* – mind rendelkeznek szerződéssel, már a 2013-as szezonra is. Lássuk most azokat, akik szabadok, vagy jövőre szabaddá válnak, és potenciális jelöltek lehetnek a Red Bull számára. Az egyik ilyen pilóta természetesen* Mark Webber*, aki szívesen töltené sorozatban a hetedik idényét is a világbajnok csapatnál – ennek feltételeiről már esett szó, erős javulást kell mutatnia 2012-ben. A közelmúltban a Ferrari is érdeklődött az ausztrál iránt, de jelenleg Stefano Domenicalinak is ugyanaz a gondja Massával, mint Hornernek Webberrel.


Szerződés nélkül áll a 2013-as évre Robert Kubica is – szintén összefüggésbe hozták a Ferrarival is – a lengyel legnagyobb problémája jelen pillanatban, hogy a rehabilitációja lassabban halad a vártnál. Az idén még tesztelni sem tudott Forma-1-es autóval, nem hogy versenyezni. Míg be nem bizonyítja, hogy a baleset és sérülései nem lesznek hatással a teljesítményére, addig élvonalbeli csapat aligha fogja alkalmazni.


*Felipe Massa* is ingatag talajon jár – ha teljesítménye nem javul jelentősen jövőre az elmúlt két évhez képest, akkor nem tartanak igényt a szolgálataira a Ferrarinál. Amennyiben azonban menesztik a Ferraritól, a Red Bulltól sem fogják felkeresni.


*Michael Schumacher* három éves tervének utolsó fejezete előtt áll, de már utalt rá, hogy maradna 2013-ra is. Ha így javul tovább, még esélye lehet egy jó üzletre – más kérdés, hogy talán nem a fiatalokat gyűjtő Red Bullnál, inkább jelenlegi csapatánál, a Mercedes GP-nél.


Végül, de nem utolsó sorban,* Lewis Hamilton* McLarenes szerződése is lejár az idény végén. Esélyes az esetlegesen megüresedő Ferrari, Mercedes és Red Bull ülésére is. Bár Hamiltont a McLaren nevelte ki, és eddig lojális is volt csapatához, kérdés, nem szűnt-e meg ez a lojalitás azzal, hogy már nem Ron Dennis a közvetlen főnöke, illetve, hogy maga mögött hagyta édesapját, és ismerve új, szenzációhajhász menedzsmentjét, mennyit változik a brit értékrendje. 
*Nagy kérdés lesz jövőre Hamilton szerződtetése, akár komolyan felmerül a Red bull, akár nem.*



*Steve Clark a Ferrarihoz szerződik*
2012. 01. 12. 04.54

 <RIGHT> 






*A topcsapatok előszeretettel vadásznak egymás vezető szakembereire, a hírek szerint nemrég a Mercedes GP csapott le a hosszú ideje a Ferrarinál dolgozó Marco Fainellóra, most azonban a maranellóiak visszavágtak a németeknek.*


Az olasz Autosprint értesülései szerint a Ferrarinak sikerült elcsábítania a jelenleg a Mercedesnél dolgozó Steve Clarkot, akinek a szerződtetését még a héten hivatalosan is megerősítheti a csapat. A 42 éves Clark a Formula-1 berkein belül elismert technikai tanácsadó, aki korábban a Ferrari jelenlegi technikai igazgatója, Pat Fry mellett dolgozott a McLarennél és az olasz lap szerint most a Ferrarinál a korábban menesztett Chris Dyer feladatait vehetné át, így elsősorban a pilóták versenymérnökeinek, Andrea Stellának (Fernando Alonso) és Rob Smedley-nak (Felipe Massa) a munkáját irányítaná.


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 13)

*Massa: Le tudom győzni Alonsót *
2012. 01. 13. 04.31​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Felipe Massa úgy gondolja, gyorsabb lehet, mint Fernando Alonso, ha versenyképes autót kap az idei évben.*​ 

Massa szerződése 2012 végén lejár és Stefano Domenicali már kijelentette, fontos év lesz a brazil pilóta számára, miután 2011-ben legjobb eredménye az ötödik helyezés volt. Massa majdnem fele annyi pontot szerzett tavaly, mint csapattársa, Alonso, de amikor arról kérdezték, le tudja-e győzni csapattársát, a brazil pilóta közölte, egy versenyképesebb autóval lehetősége adódhat rá.​ 

"Igen, abszolút" - közölte a Ferrari pilótája. *"Bízom benne, hogy meg tudom tenni. A versenypályákon, ahol nem volt probléma a gumi szemcsésedéssel, kijött vezetési stílusom különbsége. Így ha vissza tudunk térni a versenyképes autókhoz, mellyel évekkel ezelőtt rendelkeztünk, akkor ez a különbség nem mutatkozik meg. Biztos vagyok benne, hogy nemcsak harcolni tudok Fernandóval, de jobban is tudok nála teljesíteni - így gyorsabb lehetek nála." *​ 

A nyomás növekedése ellenére Massa nagy célokkal vág neki a 2012-es szezonnak, elmondta, célja nemcsak a futamgyőzelem, szeretne a világbajnoki címért is harcba szállni.​ 

*"A bajnokságról gondolkodom, így természetesen már a rajttól kezdve versenyképes autóra van szükség. Ha öt, vagy hat versenyen nem tudod hozni az elvárt eredményt, akkor nehéz már innen feljavulni. Saját magam szempontjából, a szezonkezdet, a bajnokság első része sokkal fontosabb pályafutásom szempontjából, mint a második fele. De ez nem újdonság."*


*Adrian Sutil testi sértés vádjával bíróság előtt* 


*Január végén a müncheni ügyészségen kell megjelennie Adrian Sutil Forma-1-es pilótának, aki ellen testi sértés vádjával indítottak eljárást.*

A Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung internetes kiadása arról számolt be, hogy a hivatal akár egyéves börtönbüntetéssel is sújthatja a 28. születésnapját szerdán ünnepelt versenyzőt, ha bebizonyosodik, hogy szándékosan okozott sérüléseket tavaly a Lotus Renault főszponzora, a Genii Capital ügyvezetőjének, Eric Luxnak egy sanghaji szórakozóhelyen.
Sutil és Lux közösen vettek részt egy fogadáson, ahol vita bontakozott ki kettejük között, s a német pilóta a sértett állítása szerint egy törött pezsgőspohárral okozott neki sérüléseket.

*A pilóta azóta többször is elmondta, nem volt szándékában megsebesíteni az üzletembert, Lux azonban fizikai erőszak és súlyos testi sértés vádjával büntetőjogi panaszt nyújtott be Sutil ellen.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 14)

*Watson: Raikkönennek időre lesz szüksége*


*Az egykori ötszörös nagydíj győztes John Watson szerint a Formula-1-be két év kihagyást követően visszatérő Kimi Raikkönennek időre lesz szüksége, hogy újra felvegye a Formula-1 ritmusát, szerinte azonban a finn bajnok akklimatizációja biztosan nem tart majd olyan sokáig, mint Michael Schumachernek.*


„Hat aktív világbajnok van a Formula-1-ben, ilyen még nem volt, és nagyon izgalmas” – nyilatkozta Watson. „Érdekes lesz látni, hogy vajon Raikkönen és a visszatért Lotus sikeres lesz e? Vegyük például Schumachert, aki kicsit hosszabb ideig volt távol a versenyzői üléstől és sokkal nehezebbnek találta az akklimatizációt az F1-ben, mint ahogyan ő azt várta, de nem tudom, hogy vajon Kimi is átmegy e majd ugyanezeken a nehézségeken. Én úgy gondolom, hogy biztosan nem ugyanolyan mértékben lesznek gondjai. 

De biztosan nagy változás lesz a számára az aerodinamika miatt és leginkább azért, mert a gumiabroncsok is megváltoztak, valamint a tesztlehetőségek is korlátozottak, ezek a tényezők pedig meg fogják határozni Raikkönen fejlődését, ezért igazán minden lehetőséget meg kell ragadnia, hogy autóban üljön és megpróbálja lerövidíteni a rali autókban töltött két éves bolondozás miatti visszatérés nehézségeit. Így neki most fejben mindent újra kell hangolnia, hiszen egy rali autó és egy Formula-1-es autó nagyon más.” 
Watson azonban figyelmezteti Raikkönent, hogy a visszatérés nem lesz egy kéjutazás, mert a Formula-1 nagyon megváltozott mióta 2009 végén Raikkönen elhagyta azt, így a verseny és a kihívás mértéke ma sokak nagyobb. 

*„Ma van néhány kiemelkedő pilóta a Formula-1-ben. Nekem is újra kellett gondolnom, hogy kit is tennék az első helyre. És amit Sebastian Vettel csinál, eltekintve attól a ténytől, hogy a legjobb autója volt nagyon látványos. *
*Raikkönennek ezért nehéz lesz, Vettel 2010-ben megnyerte az utolsó futamot (és a bajnoki címet) 2011-ben azonban már uralta a mezőnyt. Csak néztünk, mint a moziban, amikor megelőzte Fernando Alonsót kívülről a Curve Grande kanyarban, ami nekem megmutatta, hogy bár a leggyorsabb autója van, de ő tudja is azt használni. Ő egy hihetetlenül lenyűgöző pilóta, de nem csak az autóban, hanem azon kívül is az. Decemberben az Autosport díjátadóján, ahogyan az embereket kezelte jól mutatta, hogy ez a fiú egy igazi sztár. És az F1-nek pont erre van szüksége. És még több ilyen pilóta kellene.”*



*Alonso: Kubica a legjobb Formula-1-es pilóta*


<RIGHT> 






*Robert Kubicára Fernando Alonso legnagyobb riválisaként tekint.*


Habár Kubica még tavalyi ralibalesetéből lábadozik és újra kórházba került, miután szerdán eltört lába, Alonso elmondta, véleménye szerint a lengyel pilóta a legtehetségesebb ellenfél. 


*Alonso arról, hogy kiben látja legnagyobb ellenfelét, elmondta: "Számomra a legjobb pilóta Robert Kubica - és szeretnénk neki minden jót kívánni. Tegnap beszéltem vele és biztos vagyok benne, amikor visszatér, a legjobb pilóta lesz." *


A spekuláció tovább folytatódik arról, hogy Kubica a Ferrarihoz szerződik-e, habár a csapatfőnök, Stefano Domenicali korábban elmondta, nem tervezik a pilóta szerződtetését. 


*Felipe Massa szerződése az év végén lejár a Ferrarinál, ám Kubica lehetséges szerződtetéséről Alonso elmondta:* *"Nagyon elégedett vagyok Felipével..."*
​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 14)

*Ferrari: Az F1-nek meg kell tartania az európai futamokat*








*A Ferrari csapat elnöke, Luca di Montezemolo mellett a Ferrari alelnöke, Piero Ferrari, a legendás Enzo Ferrari egyetlen élő gyermeke is úgy véli, hogy a Formula-1-nek nagyszüksége van arra, hogy megtartsa történelmi, ha tetszik európai futamait.*


Bár Ferrari szerint nagyon örömteli, hogy a Formula-1 globális sportággá vált, ennek ellenére a sportnak szüksége van a gyökereire is, amelyek viszont Európához kötik. 


*„Mi úgy érezzük, hogy az F1-nek igazi világbajnoksággá kell válnia, így az természetes, hogy Európán kívül is futamokat kell rendezni”* – *nyilatkozta Piero Ferrari.* – 

*„De amit én sajnálok az az, hogy elvesztettünk néhány fontos nagydíjat, mint amilyen például a Francia Nagydíj, és ha más nagydíjak is hiányozni fognak, az nagyon nagy kár lesz a sport számára. Én nem vagyok annak híve, hogy jelentősen csökkentsük az európai nagydíjak számát. Számunkra Silverstone ugyanolyan fontos, mint Monza, vagy Spa, és minden évben fantasztikus versenyek vannak ott, ezért remélem, hogy nem kell kihagynunk ezeket a futamokat.” *


Ferrari szerint a csapaton nincs semmiféle extra nyomás azzal kapcsolatban, hogy az idei bajnokságot mindenképpen meg kell nyerniük, mert a gazdasági világválság miatt az autóeladások világszerte visszaestek. 

*„Személy szerint én nem látok direkt kapcsolatot a Formula-1-ben elért győzelmek, vagy a bajnoki címek száma és az eladások között. Általában az autóeladásaink nem függnek az eredményeinktől. A Ferrarinak két különböző üzlete van, az egyik a világbajnokság, a másik az utcai és GT autók értékesítése, és mindkettő nagyon sikeres és nyereséges. Számomra itt nincs kapcsolat, ezért én csak azt várom, hogy idén jobb eredményt érjünk el, mint 2011-ben, de mi a győzelemért vagyunk itt és nem azért, hogy csak a mezőnyben legyünk. A Ferrari sportkocsi üzletága pedig a világválság ellenére 2012-ben is jó egészségnek örvend.”*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 17)

*A Ferrari és a Sauber is átment a törésteszten *
2012. 01. 17. 05.02​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Immár a Ferrari és a Sauber csapata is átment az FIA kötelező töréstesztjén, igaz, az olaszoknak csak második nekifutásra sikerült.*​ 

Miután elsőre megbukott, másodszorra átment a törésteszten a 663 névre hallgató Ferrari a CSI technikai központjában, a Milánó mellett fekvő Bollate városában. A források szerint a 2012-es modell sokkal könnyebb elődjénél, és a második vizsgálatra már szénszálas lapokkal megerősített karosszériával érkeztek. A spanyol média, az AS és a Marca sportlapok szerint ez a törésteszt már sikeres volt, és a megerősítés elhanyagolható mértékben befolyásolja majd a köridőket. Mivel a Ferrari átment, így ott lehet jövő hónap elején az első hivatalos teszten, Jerezben. A Marca napilap azt is tudni véli, hogy a 2012-es Ferrari legfőbb jellemzője, az úgynevezett ’delfin orr’. Az első teszten előbb három napon Felipe Massa, majd 4 napon Fernando Alonso tesztelheti a forradalmian új versenygépet. Az ezt követő barcelonai teszten mindkét pilóta ugyanannyi időt kap majd.​ 

*Azt is tudni lehet, hogy a 2012-ben is Ferrari motorral hajtott Sauber, a C31-es is átment az FIA hivatalos töréstesztjén, és hogy az autót az első tesztnap előestéjén fogják bemutatni a nagyközönségnek.*


*Kubica elhagyta a kórházat* 

*Elhagyta a kórházat hétfőn Robert Kubica: a lengyel Forma-1-es autóversenyző lábműtéten esett át, mert múlt szerdán olaszországi otthona közelében elcsúszott a jeges úton és megsérült.*

A modenai klinika orvosai szerint két-három hét múlva kezdődhet meg a pilóta rehabilitációja.

Kubica, akinek jelenleg nincs csapata, tavaly február 6-án, egy olaszországi raliviadalon szenvedett súlyos balesetet, a karját, a lábát és a kézfejét többször meg kellett operálni, s 11 hétig volt kórházban.​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 18)

*A Red Bull február 6-án leplezi le idei autóját*
​*Február 6-án mutatják be a konstruktőri és az egyéni világbajnokságban egyaránt címvédő Forma-1-es Red Bull istálló 2012-es, RB8 kódjelű versenyautóját.*

Az osztrák csapat közleményben jelentette be, hogy a bemutatót az istálló hivatalos weboldalán lehet majd élőben követni 13 órától.

A Red Bull nem változtatott tavalyi pilótapárosán, így az idén is a vb-címvédő német Sebastian Vettel, valamint az ausztrál Mark Webber terelgeti majd a két "Vörös Bikát".
Az energiaitalosok egyik legfőbb riválisa, a Ferrari február 3-án leplezi le 2012-es versenyautóját.

A Forma-1-es istállók február 7-10-én a spanyolországi Jerezben kezdik a tesztelést, ezt követően február 21-24-én Barcelonában, majd március 1. és 4. között szintén a katalán város közelében található Circuit de Catalunyán próbálhatják ki a 2012-es szezonra épített gépeket.

*Az idei vb első versenyét, az Ausztrál Nagydíjat március 18-án rendezik Melbourne-ben.*



*A 2012-es Forma-1-es pilótalista - már csak egy hely*
* szabad*


*A Williams kedden bejelentette, hogy az idei szezonban a venezuelai Pastor Maldonado mellett a brazil Bruno Senna vezeti majd a csapat autóját, így már csak egy kiadó hely maradt a Forma-1-es autós gyorsasági-világbajnokság márciusban rajtoló idényére.*

*Az F1-es pilótalista:*
*---------------------*
*Red Bull:*
*Sebastian Vettel (német)*
*Mark Webber (ausztrál)*

*McLaren:*
*Jenson Button (brit)*
*Lewis Hamilton (brit)*

*Ferrari:*
*Fernando Alonso (spanyol)*
*Felipe Massa (brazil)*

*Mercedes:*
*Michael Schumacher (német)*
*Nico Rosberg (német)*

*Lotus:*
*Kimi Ra:ikkönen (finn)*
*Romain Grosjean (francia)*

*Force India:*
*Paul di Resta (brit)*
*Nico Hülkenberg (német)*

*Sauber:*
*Kobajasi Kamui (japán)*
*Sergio Perez (mexikói)*

*Toro Rosso:*
*Daniel Ricciardo (ausztrál)*
*Jean-Eric Vergne (francia)*

*Williams:*
*Pastor Maldonado (venezuelai)*
*Bruno Senna (brazil)*

*Caterham:*
*Heikki Kovalainen (finn)*
*Jarno Trulli (olasz)*

*Hispania:*
*Pedro de La Rosa (spanyol)*
*?*

*Marussia:*
*Timo Glock (német)*
*Charles Pic (francia)*

​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 19)

*A Force India már az első teszt előtt bemutatja az új autóját *
2012. 01. 19. 03.15

 <RIGHT> 






*A Force India csapat tegnap hivatalosan is megerősítette, hogy február 3-án mutatja be 2012-es autóját.*


A 2012-es felkészülési időszak február 7-én Jerezben veszi kezdetét, ezt megelőzően azonban a Force India, a Ferrarihoz hasonlóan február 3-án bemutatja a 2012-es szezonban rajthoz álló VJM05-ös konstrukcióját. A Force India bemutatójára a csapat főhadiszállásán, Silverstone-ban kerül sor. 

*A csapat egyenlőre azt nem hozta nyilvánosságra, hogy a jerezi első teszten Paul Di Resta, vagy Nico Hülkenberg viheti-e majd pályára az új autót.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 23)

*Technikai analízis: A 2012-es kipufogó szabály*








*2012-ben az FIA egyik legfontosabb célja, hogy száműzze a Formula-1-ből a kipufogó-diffúzor rendszereket, ennek érdekében pedig nagyon szigorú technikai szabályokat vezetett be, amelyek nagyon pontosan rögzítik a kipufogó nyílások elhelyezését. De hogyan is fog ez kinézni a gyakorlatban?*


2012-től a kipufogó nyílást már nem lehet az autó padlólemezén elhelyezni (piros kereszt), hanem a kipufogó nyílást magasan az autó motorborítóján (fekete nyíl) kell kivezetni. Továbbá a kipufogócső végének egyenesnek kell lennie (az autó mindkét oldalán), csak szabályos kör keresztmetszetű lehet és belül sem tartalmazhat semmilyen megosztó berendezést. 


Az FIA azonban a kipufogó-diffúzor rendszerek eltűnése érdekében nem csak a kipufogó nyílások kimenetét, de a kipufogórendszer autón belül található elhelyezkedését is szabályozta. 2012-től így a teljes kipufogó rendszernek bele kell férnie egy 700 milliméter hosszú (a hátsó tengely előtt 500 és 1200 milliméter közötti távolságra található) 350 milliméter magas (a referencia pont felett 250 milliméter és 600 milliméter közötti) és 300 milliméter széles négyzetbe (sárga szaggatott vonal). A kipufogó rendszer utolsó 100 milliméterének pedig egyenesnek kell lennie (2-es kép piros nyíl) a karosszériából való kihajtás szöge pedig hosszirányban 10 és 30 fok között lehet. 


Ezt követően mindkét oldalon csak egy-egy kipufogó nyílást lehet elhelyezni, felülnézetből pedig a teljes kipufogó rendszernek el kell férnie egy 700 milliméter hosszú, 350 milliméter magas és 300 milliméter széles dobozban (sárga szaggatott vonal), amely az autó központi tengelyétől maximum 500, minimum 200 milliméteres távolságra lehet. A kipufogó nyílás kihajtása pedig az autó központi tengelyével maximum +/- 10 fokos szöget zárhat be (3-as kép). 


Ahogyan az a 4-es képen látható az új szabályoknak köszönhetően 2012-ben egy sokkal rövidebb, kevésbé bonyolult kipufogó dizájn születhet. 

*A FIA ennek köszönhetően úgy gondolja, hogy a kipufogó rendszerek sokkal kisebb hatással lesznek az autók teljesítményére és a csapatok közötti teljesítménykülönbségek is csökkenhetnek majd. Persze az F1-ben sohasem becsüljük alá a mérnöki leleményességet…*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 24)

*Webber próbálhatja ki először az új Red Bullt *
2012. 01. 24. 07.06

 <RIGHT> 






*Mark Webber dolgozhat először a Red Bull új, RB8 kódjelű autójával a Jerezben, február 7-én kezdődő teszten.*


A Red Bull hivatalosan is bejelentette, a csapat ausztrál pilótája, Mark Webber dolgozhat az első két jerezi tesztnapon. A tavalyi világbajnoknak, Sebastian Vettelnek február 9-ig várni kell, míg a 2012-es autóba első alkalommal beülhet, Webber az első két napon dolgozhat. 


*A Red Bull a múlt héten jelentette be, RB8-as autóját honlapján keresztül, február 6-án leplezi le. *​*​*A csapat az új autóval a harmadik konstruktőri címet célozza meg, míg Vettel célja az egymás utáni harmadik világbajnoki cím megszerzése, Webber pedig szeretné feledtetni a frusztráló 2011-es bajnokságot. 


*A jerezi tesztbeosztás: *

*február 7 - Mark Webber *
*február 8 - Mark Webber *
*február 9 - Sebastian Vettel *
*február 10 - Sebastian Vettel*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 25)

*D'Ambrosio lesz a Lotus harmadik számú pilótája*


<RIGHT> 






*Jerome d’Ambrosio lesz a Lotus csapat harmadik számú pilótája a 2012-es szezonban, jelentette be kedden az alakulat.*


A belga pilóta 2011-ben a Virgin Racing pilótájaként versenyzett, ám állás nélkül maradt, miután az alakulat Charles Pic-kel kötött szerződést 2012-re.


D’Ambrosio szerződése értelmében minden versenyre ellátogat az év során a versenyzőkkel, Kimi Raikkönennel és Romain Grosjeannal dolgozik együtt és amennyiben a két versenyző közül valamelyik nem tud rajthoz állni, a belga pilóta ülhet az autóba.


*"Nagyszerű érzés a Lotus F1 Team csapathoz csatlakozni"* - *közölte d’Ambrosio. "Izgalmas lépés pályafutásomban. Egy teljes szezont tölthettem a Formula-1-ben pilótaként egy kisebb csapatnál, ahol sokat tanultam a Formula-1-ről. Most, lehetőséget kaptam, hogy az egyik élcsapattal dolgozzam, amely nagyszerű lehetőség a továbbfejlődést illetően. Versenytapasztalatommal tudom, hogy értékes munkát tudok végezni. Természetesen, szerettem volna versenyezni, de egy élcsapatnál. A Lotus F1 Teammel kötött szerződés sokkal hasznosabb, ezt a döntést hoztam. Egy ilyen lehetőséget nem szalaszthattam el. Célom, hogy újra versenyezzek a jövőben, ez motivációt jelent számomra, szeretném új munkakörömben a legjobb munkát végezni."*


*A csapatfőnök, Eric Boullier hozzátette:* 
_"Harmadik pilótának szerződtetni egy olyan versenyzőt, aki motivált, friss és tehetséges és aki a teljes 2011-es szezont végigversenyezte nagyon előnyös számunkra. Jeromét jól ismerjük, jól be tud illeszkedni. Tartalékpilótaként 2010-ben lenyűgözött minket és az év végén jól teljesített a fiatal pilóták tesztjén. Erős évet teljesített versenyzőként a Formula-1-ben. Örömmel várom az újbóli közös munkát Jeromével és azt hiszem, tökéletes erősítés lesz."_
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 27)

*Petrov még reménykedik, hogy helyet kap az F1-ben*​ 

*Vitalij Petrov, aki tavaly a Renault versenyzője volt, egyelőre nem kapott helyet a Forma-1-es csapatok egyikében sem. *​

Az orosz pilóta ugyanakkor reménykedik, hogy megszerezheti az egyetlen, még kiadó pilótaülést.
_*"Mindenképpen a Forma-1-ben szeretnék maradni, mert ha nem sikerül, akkor 2013-ban már nagyon nehéz lesz visszakerülni"*_ - idézte őt az As című spanyol sportnapilap.​ 
*Petrov elárulta: csak abban az esetben lesz tesztpilóta a Pirellinél, ha nem tud leszerződni a HRT-istállóhoz.*​ 
_*"Felkértek erre a munkára, de még nem állapodtunk meg véglegesen, mert nagyon bízom abban, hogy ott lehet a rajtrácson márciusban."*_ - mondta.​ 
*A 2012-es, húszfutamos világbajnokság március 18-án rajtol Melbourne-ben és november 25-én zárul Brazíliában. *​ 
*Petrov tavaly a tizedik helyen zárt a Renault-val.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 28)

*A Ferrari meghosszabbította Rigon szerződését *
2012. 01. 28. 03.34

 <RIGHT> 






*Azt követően, hogy a Force India bejelentette, 2012-ben a Ferrari Akadémiájának tagja, Jules Bianchi lesz a tartalékpilótájuk, a Ferrari csapat közölte Davide Rigon új szerepkörét. Az olasz pilóta szolgálatait veszik igénybe a csapat különböző tevékenységei során, így például az utcai bemutatókon is.*


Bianci Force Indiával kötött szerződése garantálja, hogy legalább kilenc pénteki szabadedzésen autóba ülhet. A Ferrari közleményében tudatta, hogy Rigont hívják be, amennyiben a versenyzői és promóciós tevékenységre van szükség a 2012-es és 2013-as szezonban. 


"Nagyon örülök, hogy meghosszabbíthatom szerződésem a Formula-1 legfontosabb csapatával" - közölte a 25 éves olasz versenyző. "Ez nagy lökést ad a jövőre nézve a 2011-es nehéz év után; a Ferrari a nehéz pillanatokban is mellettem állt, amikor májusi balesetemből épültem fel és remélem, vissza tudok nekik adni valamit." 


Rigon 2008-ban a Superleague Formula bajnoka volt, majd a tavalyi évben lábát törte, az Istanbul Parkban rendezett GP2-es versenyen. 


Arra a kérdésre, hogy Rigon lesz-e a Ferrari tartalékpilótája, a csapat szóvivője így válaszolt: 
*"Nem, mert nem kell tartalékpilótát kijelölnünk."*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 29)

*Hembery: Ez Minden idők legerősebb F1-es mezőnye*


<RIGHT> 






*A Pirelli motorsportosztályának vezetője, Paul Hembery szerint a Formula-1-ben még sohasem volt ilyen kiélezett a verseny köszönhetően annak, hogy a pilóták tudása és az autók műszaki színvonala egyaránt nagyon magas szinten van.*


A 2012-es világbajnoki mezőnyben Kimi Raikkönen, Sebastian Vettel, Fernando Alonso, Lewis Hamilton, Jenson Button és Michael Schumacher révén nem kevesebb, mint hat világbajnok indul, ami a 24 autós rajtrács negyedét jelenti! A hat világbajnok pedig összesen 14 világbajnoki címmel rendelkezik! 


„Ez valószínűleg minden idők legmagasabb minőségi szintje a Formula-1-ben” – nyilatkozta Hembery a finn Turun Sanomat-nak. – „Különösen akkor, ha azt is figyelembe veszed, hogy mennyi tehetséges pilóta van, akik még nem nyertek világbajnokságot. Ha az autók és a pilóták teljesítményszintjét nézzük, ami nagyon magas, akkor joggal feltételezzük, hogy lesz néhány elképesztően jó versenyünk.” 


Hembery azonban kicsit félénken nyilatkozott a 2007-es világbajnok, Kimi Raikkönen visszatérési esélyeit illetően. „Én összesen kétszer találkoztam vele. Ő egy csöndes fickó, de tulajdonképpen mi mindig arra törekszünk, hogy megtartsuk a távolságot, így a pilóták szoktak hozzánk fordulni, ha szükségük van valamire.” 


Raikkönen Valenciában már átesett a tűzkeresztségen, ami a Pirelli abroncsait illeti - amelyek valószínűleg a legnagyobb szerepet játsszák majd a finn bajnok visszatérésének sikerében. Erről a tesztről azonban a Pirellinek nincsenek információi.

_ *„Mi nem figyeltük, ez teljesen a Lotus privát tesztje volt. Természetesen láttam a nyilatkozatát és ez most nagy különbség a számára ahhoz képest, amit ő korábbról ismert. De Kimi a sport egyik legkülönlegesebb pilótája, ezért úgy gondolom, hogy gyorsan fog tanulni.”*_


*Whitmarsh: az új autóval harcban leszünk a vb-címért*


*Martin Whitmarsh, a Forma-1-es McLaren csapatfőnöke úgy véli, hogy az idei világbajnokságon harcban lesznek az első helyért.*

"Az új autó, az MP4-27 nagyon erős lesz, éppen ezért bízom abban, hogy remek eredményeket érünk el az idén" - olvasható az As című spanyol sportnapilap internetes kiadásában a wokingi istálló első emberének nyilatkozata.
Whitmarsh elmondta, hogy az MP4-27 "logikus továbbfejlesztése" a tavalyi modellnek.
*"Mindent egybevetve, harcban leszünk a vb-címért"* - fogalmazott.
Tavaly a két mclarenes brit pilóta, Jenson Button és Lewis Hamilton a második, illetve az ötödik helyen végzett.

*A 2012-es Forma-1-es világbajnokság március 18-án rajtol Melbourne-ben.*​*​*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 30)

*Barrichello: Frank hívott fel a rossz hírrel *
2012. 01. 30. 02.57

<RIGHT> 






*A veterán Rubens Barrichello közölte, Frank Williams hívta őt fel, a csapat tulajdonosa közölte, nem versenyezhet 2012-ben a Williamsnél.*


A Livio Oricchiónak adott interjúban Barrichello elmondta: "Személyesen Frank Williams hívott fel. Úgy kezdte, nincs jó híre számomra és közölte, egy másik pilótával kötött szerződést. Profi módon mondta ezt el, nem említett nevet. Nem sokkal ezt követően, ugyanazon a napon bejelentették, Brunót szerződtették. Szponzori szerződésem volt nekem és a csapatnak is BMC-vel (Brazil Machinery), ezért nagyon reméltem, az alakulatnál maradhatok. Készen álltam felülvizsgálni szerződésem, a fizetésem az eredményekhez igazítani. Köztudott, hogy a Williams pénzügyi gondokkal küzd és meghatározó szponzorai közül sokan távoztak. Ezért olyan szerződést próbáltak kötni, amely pénzügyileg számukra előnyös. Ez elfogadható. A döntés kizárólag pénzügyi okokból született, kétségtelen, senkit sem hibáztatok. Majd meglátjuk, ilyen nehézségek közepette, hogyan tudják fejleszteni az autót. Bruno Senna és Pastor Maldonado keményen dolgozik a csapattal, a probléma az, hogy nem tapasztaltak. Mindenki számára kihívás lesz a helyzet."


A pletykák szerint Barrichellónak öt millió dolláros szponzori támogatást sikerült összeszednie, de ez kevés volt Senna 12.6 millió dollárjával szemben. Barrichello elmondta, honfitársa felhívta őt, mikor bejelentették a Williams pilótájaként.


*"Nagyon gyengéd volt, de kényelmetlenség hallatszott hangjában. Félbeszakítottam, közöltem, barátok vagyunk. Közöltem, nem vele harcoltam, hanem a Williamsszel. Jó hír, hogy két brazil pilóta harcolt az ülésért, ez garantálta, hogy lesz brazil pilóta a rajtrácson. Továbbra is barátok maradunk. Ez semmin nem változtatott. Brunóért szorítok. Jobb autóra lesz szükségük annál, mint amilyen tavaly nekem volt. Ha ez így lesz, a Williams fel tud emelkedni. Sok minden függ a pilóták munkájától, hiszen ők diktálják a fejlesztési irányt. Beszéltem a mérnökökkel és jelezték nekem, komoly fejlődést értek el az új modell tesztelésével."*



*Megvan Vettel új edzője*








*Sebastian Vettel új edzőt szerződtetett, miután az előző a finn női jégkorong csapatért elhagyta.*


Vettel korábbi személyi edzője, Tommi Parmakoski már a tavalyi Japán Nagydíj után szólt a pilótának, hogy másik munkát vállal, de a kétszeres világbajnok csak most talált utódot a finn tréner helyére. Az új edzőt, aki szintén finn nemzetiségű, Parmakoski ajánlotta be a pilótának. A 28 éves Heikki Huovinen országában ismert és elismert fitneszedző, szintén kötődik a jégkoronghoz, korábban a Mestis csapatában, Finnország második legjobb ligájában szerepelt. A Sport Bild jelentése szerint Huovinen Svájcba költözik az új munka kedvéért, és az első jerezi teszten már ott lesz a kétszeres világbajnok mellett.


*Parmakoski Vettelnek nem csak munkatársa, hanem személyes jó barátja is lett az együtt töltött három év során.* Nem szívesen vált meg tőle, mert mint mondta, a tréner 100%-os munkát végzett, mindig segített neki a földön maradni, a helyes úton tartotta őt. *Valószínűleg ezért is fogadta meg a tanácsát, és alkalmazza az ő általa ajánlott szakembert, remélve, hasonlóan jó kapcsolatot tudnak majd kialakítani.*


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 6)

*Forma-1: Domenicali utolsó esélye?*
2012. 02. 06. 08.24​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Négy év telt el azóta, hogy ferraris pilóta szerezte meg a világbajnoki címet, a nyomás pedig Stefano Domenicali vállára nehezedik.*​ 


Tavaly a Ferrari majd’ 800 személyautót adott el Kínában, ezzel a világ legnépesebb országa a cég második legfontosabb piacává lépett elő (az USA mögött, de Németországot, Olaszországot és Nagy-Britanniát megelőzve).
Ez azt jelenti, hogy Kína több, mint tíz százalékát vásárolta fel a Ferrari teljes 2011-es termelésének – lenyűgöző adat annak fényében, hogy az Ágaskodó Ló 1993-ban lépett be a kínai piacra.
A Ferrari elnökének, Luca di Montezemolónak biztosan fejből menne az eladott autók pontos statisztikai lebontása típus és szín szerint – nem lehetetlen, hogy ez járt az eszében, amikor a januári Wroom rendezvényen kifejtette, hogy a Scuderia Ferrari következő csapatfőnöke minden további nélkül lehetne kínai.
*“Látható, hogy Domenicali utóda már megvan: Kínából fog jönni…”* – mondta Alberto Antonini, az _Autosprint_ szerkesztője.
Rencken kitér arra is, hogy a Forma-1 szerepe miként változott meg Olaszországban az elmúlt egy-két évtizedben. Régen, ha a Ferrari győzött, az olaszok velük ünnepeltek – ha vesztettek, velük sírtak. Ma, amikor tízmillió ember nézi a futamot, egyszerűen nyerni kell, mivel az alkalmi néző nem érti meg a sport hihetetlenül komplex mivoltát.
Tényleg elképzelhető, hogy Domenicalit menesztik egy újabb sikertelen év után?
*“Attól függ, hogyan veszíted el a bajnokságot. Ha ugyanolyan idényük lesz, mint tavaly, akkor Domenicali pozíciója és szerepe mindenképp komolyan mérlegelve lesz. Semmi kétség”* – magyarázta Allievi, Olaszország egyik legelismertebb Forma-1-es szakújságírója, valaki, aki Enzo Ferrarit is személyesen ismerte.



*Mallya: Az ötödik hely reális cél*
2012. 02. 06. 09.37

 <RIGHT> 






*A Sahara Force India csapatfőnöke, Dr. Vijay Mallya elmondta, csapata az ötödik helyet tűzte ki célul az idei világbajnokságban. A silverstone-i csapat a hatodik helyen zárt a tavalyi évben, négy ponttal maradt el a Lotus Renault GP mögött.*



"Az ötödik helyet tűztük ki célul. Ennek eléréséhez azt a formát kell mutatni, mint 2011 második felében. Hiszem, hogy ez reális cél, tehetségünkkel és elszántságunkkal meg tudjuk valósítani ezeket a célokat" - nyilatkozta Mallya a csapat idei autójának bemutatását követően.

Otmar Szafnauer, a Force India műveleti főigazgatója is ezt a nézetet vallja. "Az autó a tél folyamán nagyszerűen összeállt. Minden arról szól, mennyit tudunk fejleszteni az új szabályok adta lehetőségeken belül és mások mit érnek el, amelyet nehéz kiértékelni az első versenyig. De a tél folyamán előnyös dolgokat értünk el és jó formában lehetünk. Célunk, hogy erősen kezdjük a szezont és folytassuk a fejlődést."

Szafnauer szerint nem lesz könnyű az ötödik helyet megszerezni: "Azt hiszem, nagyon nehéz lesz, de ennek ellenére az ötödik hely a célunk. A Sauber nagyon versenyképesen kezdte a tavalyi évet és a szezon vége felé nem fejlesztették befúvásos diffúzorukat, ezzel hátrányba kerültek.

Azonban ez segíthet nekik az idei évben, mert a fejlesztéseiket most kamatoztathatják. Két gyors pilótájuk, jó motorjuk van, a csapat sok tapasztalattal és infrastruktúrával rendelkezik, nem lesz könnyű legyőzni őket. A Lotus kissé kényszerpályán volt padlólemeze miatt, az idei évben ez nem így lesz, ezért versenyképesek lesznek. 

A Williams új motort kap a Renault-tól, új műszaki csapatuk lesz és sok tapasztalattal rendelkeznek. A Toro Rosso óriási lépéseket tett tavaly. Új pilótáik vannak és ugyan még kissé ismeretlenek, de a változásokra mindig a javulás jegyében kerül sor! Nagyon versenyképes lesz ezért a középmezőny, ahol versenyzünk. 

Azonban a felsővezetés és a menedzsment csapatunknál változatlan marad, továbbra is ugyanazt a motort - Mercedest - használjuk, amely nagyszerű munkát végez, valamint lesz KERS. Ismét két jó pilótánk van. Megkezdtük a gumik megismerését. Mindent figyelembe véve azt hiszem, nehéz lesz, de versenyképesek leszünk. Hol végzünk az év végén? Nehéz megjósolni. *De célunk az ötödik hely és azt hiszem, ezért versenyben is leszünk*."
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 7)

*Forma-1 - A világbajnoki címvédő Red Bull is bemutatkozott* 


*A világbajnoki címvédő Red Bull istálló is bemutatta hétfőn az idei Forma-1-es világbajnoki szezonra épített, RB8 kódjelű versenygépét.*​ 
"Az autó lényegében az elmúlt évben használtra épül, a mérnökök csak apró, finom módosításokat végeztek el rajta" - mondta a prezentáció után Sebastian Vettel, a csapat 2010-ben és tavaly is vb-győztes német pilótája.
A legszembetűnőbb változás a tavalyi Red Bullhoz képest - a korábban bemutatott Ferrarihoz, Lotushoz, Force Indiához és Caterhamhoz hasonlóan - az ívében megtörő orr-rész, amelyet a tervezőcsapatok a szabályváltoztatásokhoz való alkalmazkodással indokolnak.
A Red Bull nem változtatott 2011-es pilótapárosán, így Vettel mellett az ausztrál Mark Webber vezeti majd az idei autót. A 24 esztendős német sorozatban harmadszor lehet világbajnok, de saját bevallása szerint nem lesz könnyű dolga.
*"Elképesztően szoros lesz a verseny"* - *fogalmazott Vettel, aki először csütörtökön tesztelheti az RB8-at. "Tulajdonképpen a téli szünet alatt csak erre a pillanatra vártam."*

Az aktuális autóit különböző becenevekkel ellátó pilóta hozzátette, az idei versenygépét még nem keresztelte el, de várja a szurkolók javaslatait is.

*Az idei Forma-1-es vb március 18-án, Melbourne-ben rajtol.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 8)

*Forma-1 - A lépcsőzetes orr-rész a pilóták biztonságát szolgálja*


*Az elmúlt napokban bemutatott idei Forma-1-es versenyautók többségének az eddig megszokottól jelentősen eltérő, lépcsőzetes orr-részt építettek, ezt pedig a szabálymódosításokkal indokolták a tervezőmérnökök. A változtatás tulajdonképpen a pilóták biztonsága érdekében történt.*

A 2010-es idényzáró Abu-Dzabi Nagydíjon nem sokkal a rajt után Michael Schumacher (Mercedes GP) megpördült és a menetiránnyal szemben állt meg, a mögötte érkező Vitantonio Liuzzi (Force India) azonban nem tudta kikerülni, s gyakorlatilag "felmászott" autójával hétszeres világbajnok német riválisának versenygépére. Schumachernek szerencséje volt, hogy Liuzzi autójának orra nem találta el a fejét, a baleset nyomán azonban úgy igyekeztek módosítani az F1 biztonsági szabályzatát, hogy hasonló eset lehetőleg ne forduljon elő a jövőben.
Ennek megfelelően az új előírás szerint az autók orrkúpjának egyetlen pontja sem lehet magasabban - a talajtól számítva - 550 milliméternél. Ezzel a rendelkezéssel elkerülhető, hogy a frontálisan ütköző autók - mint Schumacher és Liuzzi esetében - különböző magasságú orrkúpjaik miatt "rácsúszhassanak" egymásra.
A tervezők számára az jelentett problémát, hogy a váz többi része nem süllyeszthető az orrkúpnál meghatározott maximális magassággal arányosan, s az első tengely felett átlagosan 595 milliméter az F1-es autók magassága. A lépcsőzetes orr-részt tehát a 40 milliméteres különbség áthidalása érdekében építette meg a vb-címvédő Red Bull, valamint a Ferrari, a Lotus, a Force India, a Sauber, a Toro Rosso, a Williams és a Caterham is.
Érdekesség, hogy a McLaren - legalábbis a múlt szerdán bemutatott autó alapján - másképp oldotta meg a kérdéses rész tervezését, Lewis Hamilton és Jenson Button versenygépeinek orra ugyanis nem törik meg látványosan, azonban jóval meredekebben ível lefelé, mint a riválisok autóin.

*A Mercedes GP, a Marussia és a Hispania még nem mutatta be 2012-es modelljét. *

*A Forma-1-es szezon március 18-án, Melbourne-ben rajtol.*


*Forma-1 - Bemutatták az ismét Renault motorral hajtott Williamst*

*A spanyolországi Jerezben kedden kezdődött hivatalos tesztelés előtt mutatták be a Forma-1-es Williams istálló idei autóját, amelyet 14 év után ismét Renault motor hajt.*

A sötétkék és fehér színekre festett FW34-es modell orr-része a legtöbb 2012-es versenygéphez hasonlóan látványosan megtörik az első tengely vonalában, és Sir Frank Williams, a brit csapat alapítója és tulajdonosa szerint az istálló jelszava az idén az újrakezdés.
"Ha valaki most rápillant a csapatra, láthatja, hogy gyakorlatilag újrakezdjük Forma-1-es szereplésünket. - nyilatkozta a 69 éves Williams. - Új az autónk, új a motor, van egy új pilótánk, és személyi változások is történtek az istállónál. A téli felkészülés jól sikerült, az elmúlt hónapokban ráadásul új partnerek is csatlakoztak hozzánk, így azt mondhatom, készen állunk a harcra."
A Renault motorjait 1989-től 1997 végéig használó Williams tavaly a Cosworth erőforrásait tette az autóiba, de 19 futamon csupán öt pontot szerzett. A veterán brazil Rubens Barrichellónak nem hosszabbították meg a szerződését, helyette a legendás háromszoros világbajnok, 1994-ben épp egy Williamsben életét vesztett Ayrton Senna unokaöccse, Bruno Senna érkezett a csapathoz. A venezuelai Pastor Maldonado - bár tavaly nem nyújtott kimagasló teljesítményt - az idén is a Williams pilótája lesz.

*A téli szünetben távozott a társalapító Patrick Head, a technikai igazgató Sam Michael pedig már tavaly májusban bejelentette, hogy elhagyja az istállót.*

*Utóbbi helyére a korábban a McLaren vezető tervezőjeként dolgozó Mike Coughlant nevezték ki.*



​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 11)

*Forma-1 - Alonso volt a leggyorsabb a jerezi teszt zárónapján*



*Fernando Alonso volt a leggyorsabb a Forma-1-es csapatok első hivatalos tesztjének zárónapján a spanyolországi Jerezben.*

*A kétszeres világbajnok spanyol pilóta a pénteki gyakorláson 39 kört teljesített, és a Ferrari számára biztató eredményt ért el* *(1:18.877 p)* *a korábbi gyengébb produkciók után.*

*A francia Jean-Eric Vergne (Toro Rosso, 1:19.597) autózta a második, a vb-címvédő és 2011-et megelőzően 2010-ben is világbajnok német Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull, 1:19.606) pedig a harmadik legjobb időt.*

*A jerezi teszt keddtől zajlott. Ezt követően február 21-től 24-ig, továbbá március 1. és 4. között a Barcelona közelében található Circuit de Catalunyán gyakorolnak a versenyzők.*

*Az idei vb első futamát, az Ausztrál Nagydíjat március 18-án rendezik Melbourne-ben.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 19)

*A Red Bull az a csapat, akiket le kell győzni *
2012. 02. 19. 03.27

 <RIGHT> 







*Sir Stirling Moss szerint az idei szezonban is a Red Bull lesz az a csapat, akiket le kell győznie annak, aki meg akarja nyerni a világbajnoki címeket.*


Sebastian Vettel és a Red Bull az elmúlt két évben legyőzhetetlennek bizonyult, tavaly pedig Vettel hatalmas fölénnyel, 19 nagydíjon 11 futamgyőzelemmel védte meg a világbajnoki címét. Bár Moss szerint jó lenne, ha a McLaren, a Ferrari és a Mercedes is bele tudna szólni a bajnoki küzdelembe jelen állás szerint azonban Vettel és Adrian Newey zsenije egy szinte legyőzhetetlen csapatot alkot.

*„Úgy gondolom, hogy a McLaren keményen fog majd azért küzdeni, hogy legyőzze a Red Bullt”* – nyilatkozta Moss.
*„De szerintem (a Red Bull) dizájnja és az egész csapat a helyén lesz, így nem hiszem, hogy legyőzhetőek lesznek. De talán mégis, legalábbis én remélem, mert az csak még érdekesebbé teszi a sportot.”*

A 16-szoros futamgyőztes és 4-szeres vb második Moss szerint a Red Bull ereje részben Sebastian Vettelben van, aki egy egészen kivételes pilóta. 
*„Úgy gondolom, hogy ő biztosan nagyon az élen van, egészen komoly különbséget jelent. Ami neki van, azt mások nem kaptak, de hát nem ez e (siker) titkos összetevője? Úgy értem e, hogy ő jobb, mint a többiek? Hát, nagyon sok dolog van, amit össze kell raknod, de egy pilóta nem lehet folyamatosan olyan jó, mint ő, ha nem lenne egészen kivételes.”*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 21)

*A Red Bull egy okos fejlesztés*








*A Renault Sport F1 vezetője, Jean Francois Caubet szerint a Red Bull egy nagyon okos fejlesztést dolgozott ki, hogy kompenzálja a kipufogó-diffúzor betiltása miatti veszteséget.*

2011-ben a Red Bull sikerének a titka elsősorban az volt, hogy ők tudták a legjobban hasznosítani a kipufogókból kiáramló forró égéstermékeket a leszorítóerő növelésére. Az FIA 2012-es technikai szabályzata azonban a kipufogó-diffúzor rendszerek eltűnése érdekében megváltoztatta a kipufogó nyílások elhelyezését és nagyon szigorú szabályokat írt elő a motorvezérlések számára is. A Renault szerint azonban a Red Bull egy egészen érdekes lehetőséget talált az új szabályokban. 
*„A Formula-1 a kreativitásról szól”* – nyilatkozta Caubet . – 

*„És bár a szabályok megváltoztak, mi a Red Bullal közösen azon dolgoztunk, hogy találjunk egy megoldást, aminek révén visszanyerjük az elvesztett teljesítményt. Ez nem ugyanaz, mint korábban…de egy okos fejlesztés jelentős különbséget tud okozni.” *
Korábban maga Adrian Newey is elismerte, hogy még mindig vizsgálják az új technikai szabályokban rejlő lehetőségeket.* „A kipufogó az egyik olyan terület, ahol még mindig van néhány ötlet a tarsolyunkban.”*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 24)

*Felfüggesztette barcelonai tesztelését a Lotus*








*A Barcelonában zajló kollektív teszt első napjának a végén a Lotus vezetői úgy döntöttek, hogy a hibás kasztni miatt felfüggesztik a gyakorlást, és azonnal visszautaznak a csapat bázisára kijavítani a kellemetlenségeket.*

Kedden a téli szezon második gyakorlása kezdődött meg a Spanyol Nagydíj helyszínén. A Lotus két héttel ezelőtt jól teljesített Jerezben, ám Romain Grosjean már az első körben panaszkodott az autóra. A francia pilóta végül hét mért kört tett meg összesen, majd a bokszba hajtott.
Az E20 kettes számú karosszériája nem nyerte el Grosjean tetszését, és a mérnökök is tapasztalták, valami nem stimmel. Ezért a csapat visszarepült enstone-i bázisára, hogy ott tudják kijavítani az új csomag hibáit.
"Mielőtt még gépre tettük volt az E20-01-es karosszériáját, hogy azzal folytathassuk a tesztet Barcelonában, több szimulációt is lefuttatunk a reggeli adatokra támaszkodva" – mondta James Allison, a Lotus technikai igazgatója. "Ennek eredményeképpen úgy döntöttünk, hogy inkább a bázisunkon javítjuk ki a karosszériákat, minthogy az első számúval tovább teszteljünk."
A szakember elmondta, a *Forma-1*-es istálló összes munkatársa gőzerővel fog dolgozni a javításon, hogy a jövő heti tesztre már minden a legmegfelelőbben működjön.
Eric Boullier csapatfőnök szerint semmi okuk sincs az aggodalomra, hiszen az első teszten közel 1800 km-t teljesítettek, ráadásul megbízható is volt az autó.

*A barcelonai teszt első napján Sebastian Vettel zárt az élen RB8-asával, míg a második gyakorláson a Force India tehetsége, Nico Hülkenberg lett az első.*

*A felfüggesztett tesztelés miatt Kimi Rӓikkönen és a Lotus világbajnoki címére már kevesebb esélyt látnak a szakemberek, ezt a **fogadási tippek** böngészése közben is észrevehetjük.*


*Jones: Teljesen érthető Trulli menesztése*








*Az 1980-as Formula-1-es világbajnok, Alan Jones szerint teljesen érthető az, hogy a Caterham istálló miért is menesztette a veterán olasz pilótáját, Jarno Trullit a pénzes orosz Vitalij Petrov kedvéért.*

Annak ellenére, hogy Trullinak szerződése volt a csapattal a 2012-es szezonra a Caterham az utolsó pillanatban mégis megvált a 37 éves olasz pilótájától, aki helyére francia média értesülések szerint az orosz olajvállalat a Sibur 12 millió eurójával érkező Vitalij Petrov ülhetett. 
Alan Jones szerint a jelenlegi világgazdasági helyzetben, Trulli tavalyi teljesítményét látva a Caterham döntése egyáltalán nem volt meglepő. 

*Jones szerint tavaly ugyanis Heikki Kovalainen „a földbe döngölte” Trullit „Úgy gondolom, hogy ez mindenkire nagy csapás lett volna” – nyilatkozta Jones a GMM-nek.*

–* „A véleményem szerint Trulli nem végezte jól a munkáját, ezért a Caterham döntése könnyű döntés volt, hogy egy olyan fiatalnak adnak lehetőséget, aki talán egy kicsit jobban akarja, egy kicsit éhesebb. Az is nyilvánvaló, hogy Petrov pénzt hoz, így ez számomra egyértelmű döntés volt.”*​


----------



## PókerTomi (2012 Február 24)

)) Úgyis a RedBull fog elől menni.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 25)

*A Toro Rosso teljesítette feladatait *

 2012. 02. 25. 03.49
 <RIGHT> 

​






*A Toro Rosso befejezte első tesztjét Barcelonában. Az autót a francia Jean-Eric Vergne vezette, a hetedik helyen zárt, alig maradt el Mark Webber mögött.*


*Jean-Eric Vergne:*
"Sokkal jobban bízok most az autóban, mint a jerezi teszt végén. Különböző munkát végeztünk, például ma sokkal jobban megismerhettem a boxkiállásokat, mint ahogy tegnap először kipróbálhattam őket. Jó munkát végeztünk, sok adatot gyűjtöttünk és remélem, a jövő héten ennek segítségével tovább javulhatunk."

Laurent Mekies, főmérnök:
"Műszaki szempontból teljesítettük programunkat, számos tesztelemet kipróbáltunk, amelyet csak a téli tesztek alatt lehet elvégezni, ilyen sok gumival rendelkezünk. Néhány munka elvégzése időbe telt, ezért nem tudtunk sok kört futni, de fontos volt választ szerezni azokról az elemekről, melyeket itt szerettünk volna kiértékelni. Elégedettek vagyunk az eredménnyel. A pilóták felvették a ritmust. A jövő héten ugyanezen a pályán leszünk, számos versenyszimulációt hajtunk végre és pilótáink sok időt töltenek majd a pályán, hogy a versenykörülményekről tudjanak tapasztalatot szerezni. Összességében a héten elértük azt, amiért ide jöttünk."


*A szezonnyitó Ausztrál Nagydíj előtt már csak egy teszt lesz, a katalán pályán március 1-4 között. *

*Jean-Eric Vergne vezet az első két napon, majd Daniel Ricciardo következik.*


*Kovalainen: Mindegy, hogy ki a csapattársam *










*Heikki Kovalainent nem érinti különösebben, hogy új csapattársat kapott, annak ellenére, hogy A Caterham az utolsó pillanatban döntött Petrov mellett, és hogy kevesebb, mint egy hónap van vissza a 2012-es Forma-1-es szezon kezdetéig. *


Az elmúlt két évben ugyanazzal a felállással, a Kovalainen - Trulli párossal indult a csapat. Idén nem csak a nevét változtatta meg (Lotusról Caterhamra) hanem versenyzőt is cserélt, és menesztette az érvényes szerződéssel rendelkező Jarno Trullit. 


"Jól kijöttem Jarnóval, de egy új csapattárs nem változtatja meg az életemet semmilyen szempontból. Már találkoztam Vitalijjal itt Barcelonában, és semmi okom az aggodalomra. ő egy határozottan erős versenytárs, de én mindig 110 százalékkal igyekszem legyőzni a csapattársaimat. Nem szabad alábecsülni senkit"- mondta el Kovalainen a Turun Sanomat napilapnak. 

Kovalainen elismert, Petrovnak sem lesz egyszerű dolga, hiszen a Caterham kisebb csapat, mint a Lotus és kevésbé versenyképes. *"Persze hozzá kell szoknia a csapathoz, és ha bármilyen kérdése van, elérhető vagyok, de Vitalij egy profi pilóta, a Forma-1-ben elvárható, hogy önállóan és azonnal el tudja kezdeni a programot"*- *tette hozzá Kovalainen.* 


*Button: Nincs kifogás, idén nyernem kell*









*A McLaren 2009-es világbajnoka, Jenson Button szerint az idei szezonban már nem lehet kifogásokat keresnie, hogy miért is nem tudja megnyerni a világbajnoki címet.*


Button a világbajnoki győzelmét követően, 2010-ben csatlakozott a McLaren csapathoz, ahol a bajnokság 5. helyén zárta az első wokingi szezonját, majd tavaly a csapattársát Lewis Hamiltont legyőzve a 2. helyen végzett a bajnokságban. Button szerint idén azonban már nincs mese, győznie kell.

„Az első évemről kezdetben azt gondoltam, hogy nagyon nehéz lesz átmenni egy másik csapathoz, de ez valójában egy egészen jó év volt, nagyon jó tanulóév” – nyilatkozta Button. – „Tavaly úgy érzem, hogy kihoztam a legtöbbet az autómból, együtt fejlődtem a csapattal, és úgy érzem, hogy most már fontos része vagyok a McLarennek, nem csak, mint pilóta, de a csapat része vagyok. Ezért az idei évre már nincs mentség, és úgy vélem, hogy mindenünk meg is van a győzelemhez. A kapcsolatom a mérnökökkel és a szerelőkkel nagyon jó, igazán jól megértenek. Így nincs semmi, ami miatt majd azt mondhatom, hogy ez volt az oka annak, hogy miért is nem nyertük meg a 2012-es világbajnokságot. Nagyon boldog vagyok a McLaren csapatban és csodálatos lenne velük világbajnoki címet szerezni. Nyerni mindig nagyszerű, de úgy sokkal élvezetesebb, hogy már két éve az egész csapattal ezen dolgozunk, mintha csak megérkeztem volna és egyből a legjobb autót vezethettem volna, jó kapcsolatot alakítottunk ki és a csapat részének érzem magam.”

Button szerint a bajnoki győzelemre az MP4/27-es versenyautójuk révén pedig most sokkal nagyobb esélyük is van, mint amilyen a tavalyi szezonban volt.

*„A célnál vagyunk. Nem mondhatom azt, hogy fél másodperccel gyorsabbak vagyunk, mint bárki más a mezőnyben, de azt se mondhatom, hogy nem vagyunk gyorsak. Az autót jó vezetni, nagyon kényelmesen érzem benne magam, és minden úgy történik, ahogyan azt előzetesen vártuk. Így csak fejleszteni kell azt az első futamra. Jó újra itt lenni, és úgy érzem, hogy nagyon magabiztos vagyok a képességeimet illetően, az autó fejlesztésében való szerepemben, és abban, hogy a csapat tagja vagyok. Így minden a helyes irányba megy, ezért én elégedett vagyok.”*





​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 26)

*Button: Sok a versenyképes autó *

2012. 02. 26. 04.45
 <RIGHT> 

​






*A 2009-es világbajnok, Jenson Button szerint több csapat is versenyképes autót épített, ezért igencsak szoros lehet a 2012-es világbajnoki szezon.*


*„Sok autó van, ami versenyképesnek tűnik” *–* nyilatkozta Button.* – *„Ezért nekünk is nagyon keményen kell nyomnunk.”*

Button nincs egyedül a véleményével, a bajnoki cím védője, Sebastian Vettel szerint is nehéz lesz megvédenie a bajnoki címét. *„Idén minden szorosabb lesz”* – nyilatkozta Vettel , miután a csapattársa Mark Webber beismerte az újságíróknak, nem kérdés az, hogy dolgozniuk kell még az RB8-as sebességén. Bár azért Vettel szerint még nem lehet pontosan megítélni az erőviszonyokat. – *„A legtöbb versenytársunkat nehéz felmérni. Ez ugyanaz a régi játék, mint ami minden szezon elején van.”*

A Williams vezető versenymérnöke Mark Gillan is úgy véli, hogy 2012-ben teljesen más lesz majd a bajnokság képe, mint volt 2011-ben. „Úgy tűnik, mintha az egész mezőny közelebb került volna egymáshoz. Nehéz harc lesz” – nyilatkozta Gillan a német Auto Motor und Sport-nak.

David Coulthard szerint azért még korai örülni, mert még mindig a Red Bull van az élen. „Úgy tűnik, a Red Bull nagyon stabil, de a McLaren és a Mercedes talán közelebb van, mint ahol voltak” – nyilatkozta Coulthard a Ria Novosti hírügynökségnek. – 

*„A Ferrari egy kicsit ismeretlen, de azért én még nem írnám le őket. Türelmesnek kell lennünk, de már csak három hét és minden ki fog derülni.”*


*Rosberg: Webber keményebb ellenfél volt Schuminál *










*Nico Rosberg szerint, annak ellenére az ausztrál Mark Webber volt eddig a legkeményebb ellenfele csapaton belül, hogy jelenleg egy hétszeres világbajnok, Michael Schumacher a csapattársa a Mercedesnél.*


Rosberg 2006-ban a Williams csapatnál mutatkozhatott be a Formula-1-ben, ahol a csapattársa Mark Webber volt. A Williams azonban az év végén menesztette az ausztrál pilótát, míg Rosbergnek az ezt követő években olyan pilótákkal kellett megküzdenie, mint Alex Wurz és Kazuki Nakajima. 2010-ben végül Rosberg is elhagyta az egyre inkább vergődő Williams istállót és a Mercedeshez szerződött, ahol Michael Schumacher személyében egy három év szünetet követően visszatérő hétszeres világbajnokot kapott csapattársnak, akit azonban Rosberg 2010-ben és 2011-ben is legyőzött a ponttáblázaton.


*A német Sport Bild azt kérdezte Nico Rosbergtől, hogy eddig ki volt a legkeményebb ellenfele csapaton belül? *
*„Mark Webber 2006-ban, majd Michael” *– *válaszolta Rosberg a kérdésre.*


Rosberg abban is biztos, hogy 2012-ben is sikerül majd legyőznie a csapattársát. 
*„Első németként nyerni az Ezüst Nyílban a legnagyobb álom a számomra.”*


*Felipe Massa: javult az új Ferrari* 

*Felipe Massa, a Forma-1-es Ferrari pilótája elégedetten nyilatkozott az F2012-es modellről a négynapos barcelonai tesztsorozat után.*

*"Úgy vélem, pozitív benyomásokkal távozunk, megfelelő útirányt választottunk"* - mondta az új versenyautóról az El Mundo Deportivo című sportnapilapnak a brazil sportember.

Massa csapattársa, a spanyol* Fernando Alonso* a jerezi tesztelés után még elégedetlen volt az autóval.
*"Szerintem mostanra sokat javult a gép, ha egy tizes skálán kellene pontozni, akkor ötnél többet adnék rá. Még van időnk, egyre közelebb vagyunk ahhoz, amit el akarunk érni"* -* fogalmazott most Alonso.*​*​**​*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 27)

*Kiszenvedte idei autóját a Forma-1 sereghajtója *

 2012. 02. 27. 04.21
 <RIGHT> 








*Átment az FIA töréstesztjén a Forma-1-es sereghajtó HRT istálló új autója, ám így is kérdéses, hogy a spanyol kiscsapat idei versenygépe ott lehet-e az előszezont lezáró, a jövő héten esedékes barcelonai tesztelésen.*



Úgy tűnik, sikerült kiszenvednie idei Forma-1-es autóját a sereghajtó HRT istállónak: egy darabig úgy tűnt, hogy az együttes szélmalomharcot vív és nem tudják elkészíteni az új modellt, amely végül elkészült ugyan, de nem ment át a Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) kötelezően előírt töréstesztjén. Az Autosport című brit szaklap internetes kiadásának jelentése szerint pénteken a kiscsapatnak sikerült vennie az akadályt, így - elméletileg – már nincs akadálya annak, hogy megkezdjék a járgány felkészítését a szezonkezdetre.

Bár a harmadik idényére készülő együttes az előszezon utolsó, március 1-5-én, Barcelonában megrendezésre kerülő tesztelésén ott lehetne, a szigetországi újság szerint erre nincs garancia. A versenyzőként a mezőny legmagasabb átlagéletkorú párosát, Pedro de la Rosát és Narain Karthikeyant alkalmazó gárda állítólag versenyt fut az idővel, hogy menetkészre varázsolják az F112 kódjelű, Cosworth-erőforrással hajtott autót, így a jóslatok alapján legkedvezőbb esetben is csak két napot tölthetnek majd az új alkotással a Circuit de Catalunyán.

Fura tény, hogy amennyiben összejön a két tesztnap, azzal a HRT felülmúlja önmagát, az előző két idényben ugyanis az évadnyitó helyszínén tudták pályára vinni az adott szezonra készített modellt. A csapat a felkészülési időszak első tréningjén, Jerezben ott volt a tavalyi autóval, így legalább az idei abroncsokkal kapcsolatban sikerült némi tapasztalatot szerezniük.

A tavalyi idény óta vezetőváltáson átesett, műszaki főhadiszállását Münchenből Madridba költöztető HRT bennfentes források szerint továbbra is súlyos anyagi gondokkal küszködik, s állítólag problémás a személyzet is. Mivel a tavaly érkezett új többségi tulajdonos, a Thesan Capital az ex-versenyző Luis Perez Salát nevezte ki csapatfőnöknek, a menesztett szakvezetővel, Colin Kolles-szal együtt távozott a legénység jelentős része is.


*Nemrégiben felmerült, hogy a Saubernél érdekelt Telmex-fővezér, a világ leggazdagabb emberének számító Carlos Slim kacérkodik a gárda felvásárlásával, ám a mexikói milliárdos fia - aki a vállalat Forma-1-es programját irányítja – cáfolta az ezzel kapcsolatos spekulációkat.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 28)

*Patrese: Fiatal olasz pilóta kéne a Ferrarihoz *


2012. 02. 28. 03.09
<RIGHT> 








*Riccardo Patrese sürgeti a Ferrarit, fontolják meg egy fiatal olasz pilóta szerződtetését, szerinte hely is lenne a csapatnál, mivel Felipe Massa teljesítményét nem tartja megfelelőnek.*


*Patrese, aki 256 nagydíjon indult 16 éves Forma-1-es pályafutása alatt* (sokáig rekordtartó is volt ezzel), nagyon sérelmezi, hogy az idén, 1970 óta először, nem lesz olasz a rajtrácson. Szerinte az Ferrarinak kéne visszahozni az olasz nemzetiséget a versenyzők közé.

_„Hogy miért történt mindez, nem tudom. Jarno Trulli egy ideig a csúcson volt, de már visszavett egy kicsit, talán jobb is, ha otthon marad, ahelyett, hogy így folytatná. Remélem, hogy jön néhány fiatal olasz a Forma-1-be a közeljövőben”_ – írta Patrese a hivatalos honlapján. _„Nagyon jól tudjuk, hogy a Ferrari csapat milyen fontos. Emlékszem, mikor 1983-ban Imolában ütköztem, örültek a rajongók, hiába voltam olasz, ha egyszer egy Ferrari győzelméről volt szó.”_

Patrese szerint, mivel a Ferrari uralja az olasz autósportot, jó helyzetben van ahhoz, hogy lehetőséget biztosítson egy fiatal olasz pilótának – aki akár Massa helyére is léphetne, ha a brazil az idén sem nyűgözi le a csapatot.


_*„A három legjobb pilóta jelen pillanatban Alonso, Vettel és Hamilton. Ha a Ferrari akarta volna már lehetne olasz versenyzőjük a második autóban, hiszen Massa nem sokat mutatott az elmúlt néhány szezonban. Vállalnának egy kis kockázatot, amit nem tettek meg, Michele Alboreto óta. Olasz pilótának nem nyújt segítséget a Ferrari. Megvan a saját pilóta akadémiájuk, aminek keretében Forma-3-as bajnokoknak biztosítanak Forma-1-es tesztlehetőséget, de ezeknek aztán nincs folyománya. Úgy gondolom, vannak jó, fiatal olasz versenyzők, akiknek meg kéne adni a bizonyítás lehetőségét ”*_ –* véli az olasz veterán, aki 1993-ban hagyott fel a versenyzéssel.*


*Kihagyja az utolsó tesztet a Marussia*


2012. 02. 28. 01.09 
<RIGHT> 








*A Forma-1-es Marussia-istálló nem felelt meg a Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) töréstesztjén, ezért az orosz színekben induló csapat nem vehet részt a felkészülési szezon utolsó gyakorlásán Barcelonában.*
Március 18-án rendezik a szezonnyitó Ausztrál Nagydíjat Melbournben, a Marussia pedig tesztelés nélkül fog megérkezni az Albert Parkba, mivel az MR01-es modell nem felelt meg az FIA töréstesztjén.
Az idei évtől már szigorúbban veszi az FIA a felkészülési szakaszt is, ezért egy istálló csak úgy viheti pályára új autóját, ha az teljesítette mind a 18 próbát – az MR01-nek 17 sikerült, az utolsón bukott el.

*Ez egyben azt is jelenti, hogy a Marussia kihagyja a március 1-4-ig tartó gyakorlást Barcelonában, így csak az év első szabadedzésén gördelhetnek először pályára idei modelljükkel. A gárda a hét végén újra próbálkozhat.*

*A HRT a hét elején sikeresen levizsgázott, így a spanyolok minden bizonnyal csütörtökön megtehetik az első kilométereket 2012-es betontorpedójukkal.*


*Barrichello: Az F1 még nem lezárt fejezett*


​






*A Formula-1-ből távozni kényszerülő és az idei szezonban lehet, hogy az amerikai IndyCar sorozatban versenyző 39 éves Rubens Barrichello szerint a Formula-1 még nem egy lezárt ügy a számára, és a jövőben még az is megtörténhet, hogy visszatér a nagydíjversenyzés világába.*

Barrichello szerint neki is minden esélye meg van arra, hogy a ma 43 éves és a 2006-os visszavonulása után három szezont is kihagyó Michael Schumacherhez hasonlóan egyszer ő is visszatérjen a Formula-1-be. 

*„Nyitva tartom majd az elmém, úgy ahogyan Schumacher és Kimi (Raikkönen) is tette” *– *nyilatkozta Barrichello*

*„Te sohasem tudod biztosan, hogy mi fog történni. Én akkor akarok végérvényesen hátat fordítani (az F1-nek), amikor 60 éves leszek, vagy valami hasonló!*
*Te sohasem tudhatod, hogy mi lesz a helyzet az F1-ben. Az emberek tudják azt, hogy mire vagyok képes és én egy tapasztalt pilóta vagyok. És mivel nagyon kevés a teszt lehetőség ez nagyon előkelő helyen van a listákon. Tavaly azonban nagyon nehéz volt (másik ülést találni), mert a szerződések már megkötettek.”*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 3)

*Lotus: Az E20 ismét megbízható *​ 

2012. 03. 03. 03.43 <RIGHT>​ 



 

*A Lotus F1 Team volt a leggyorsabb a négynapos teszt második napján a Catalunya pályán Barcelona mellett. Romain Grosjean óriási távot, 124 kört - közel 600 km-t - teljesített, beleérte egy versenytáv szimulációját. 1:22:614-es idővel zárta a napot a leggyorsabbként, az előnye több, mint fél másodperc volt.*​ 

A csapat mai programja rendszerellenőrzésből, hőmérséklet-ellenőrzésből, adatkorrelációs aero-központú futásokból, beállítási változtatásokból, valamint versenytáv megtételéből állt.​ 

*Romain Grosjean, a Lotus F1 Team pilótája: "Nagyon boldog vagyok az autóval és nagyon jó volt, hogy még mindig erősek tudtunk lenni a nap végén, még egy hosszú etap után is. A nap kezdetén egy kicsit szenvedtünk a gumiabroncsok kopása miatt, de néhány dolgot változtattunk és ez javított a nap folytatásán. Ma volt az első versenytáv, amit hosszú idő alatt teljesítettem és nagyon jól érzem magam. Nem kétséges, a nyakam fog egy kicsit fájni holnap, de a többi rendben van."*​ 

Alan Permane, a pályán végzett munkáért felelős igazgató: _"Mindent összevetve egy nagyon jó nap volt. Az E20 ismét nagyon megbízható és sok kört teljesítettünk. Romain nem volt különösebben elégedett az autó első teljesítményével ma reggel, de folyamatosan javítottuk a nap folyamán. Délután egy teljes versenytávot teljesítettünk beleértve a bokszkiállásokat is. Azután volt jópár beállító futás és a végén volt még egy kis időnk, ami váratlan meglepetésként ért. A gumiabroncsok teljesítménye jónak tűnik, különösen az utolsó etapban,ahol kemény keverékű gumiszettet használtunk és megtettünk mintegy 27 kört nagyon kevés gumikopással, amely bíztató."_​ 


*Változtatni kell az időmérő edzésen *​ 





 

*Marc Gene úgy gondolja, változtatni kell a Formula-1-es időmérő edzés lebonyolításán, véleménye szerint a harmadik etapban a rajongók kevés eseményt látnak a pályán. Tavaly számos alkalommal a pilóták - akik nem számíthattak a hetedik helynél jobb rajtpozícióra - a garázsban maradtak azért, hogy gumit spóroljanak a vasárnapi versenyre.*​ 

Azok, akik az első-, vagy a második etapban búcsúztak, kereket cserélhettek a vasárnapi verseny előtt, míg azoknak, akik az első tízbe kerültek azon az abroncson kellett elrajtolniuk, melyen az időmérő edzést befejezték.​ 

*"Egy dolgot kell tenni, változtatni a jelenlegi időmérő edzés harmadik etapjának lebonyolításán"* - közölte Gene, aki legutóbb 2004-ben versenyzett a Williamsnél.​ 

*"Nem szabad hagyni a gumijátékot, melynek következtében az időmérő edzés utolsó etapjában csak hat autó gurul pályára. Nem teszt jót a sportnak és a rajongóknak. Változtatni kell rajta - nem tudom, hogyan, de valamit tenni kell."*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 4)

*Csak tréfa volt Massa távozása *


2012. 03. 04. 02.23
<RIGHT> 








*Hogy milyen gyorsan terjed a pletyka, arra ékes bizonyíték a tegnap esti híráradat. A Ferrari fotója kiverte a biztosítékot a rajongóknál, nem akartak hinni a szemüknek és máris temették a 2008-as majdnem világbajnokot. Pedig csak egy fotó volt.*


Tegnap este a Ferrari szokásos módon zárta a második barcelonai tesztnapot a Catalunya pályán. Alonso vezetett, autót is és tabellát is - bár utóbbit csak délelőtt -, Massa pedig "pihent". A pihenőnapját a garázsban töltve - természetesen sok munkával - felkészült a mai bevetésre, majd angolosan távozott. A csapat, mint a legtöbben a Twitteren kommentálta az eseményeket, hogy senki le ne maradjon a legfrissebb történésekről. Így tett este is, egy fotóval igazolta, hogy mai pilótájuk nyugovóra tér. Mosolygott, mutatóujját feltartva jelezte, hogy minden rendben, de a képhez fűzött mondatot a rajongók enyhén szólva félreértették: "Egy kép arról, hogy Felipe elhagyja a motorhome-ot."

Nem is kellet ennél több, Magdi anyust lepipálva indította el a lavinát az olasz gárda, de maguk sem gondolták, hogy mi mindent lehet ebbe az egy ártatlan fotóba belemagyarázni. A pletyka terjedt, mint a futótűz, pár perc múlva már Massa Ferraritól való végleges távozásáról írtak. Mitöbb, már arra is választ találtak, hová mehet, mihez kezdhet ezek után a brazil pilóta.

A Ferrari csak mosolygott az eseményeken és viccesen válaszolt a rajongókat is megosztó eseményekre: "Szégyen, de túl elfoglalt ahhoz, hogy naprakész legyen, mivel a szokásos módon egyeztet a szerelőkkel."

Hogy uborkaszezon lenne? Dehogy, hisz percről percre jönnek az új hírek a tesztről. Most mégis sikerült nemzetközileg kisebb botrányt kavarni a kedves rajongóknak. Hogy mi áll a történtek mögött, azon érdemes egy percre elgondolkodni, és rögtön rádöbbenünk, mennyire nem érzik biztosnak Massa helyét a maranelloi gárdánál. Az rendben is van, hogy maga a Ferrari jelentette ki, hogy ez az év vízválasztó lesz Felipe számára, de hogy egyik pillanatról a másikra kitennék a szűrét, azt kétlem. Gondoljunk csak a csapat körüli kultuszra, ez egy nagy család, egy családtagtól pedig nem válunk meg csak úgy. 

*Ha mégis így lenne, már nem ülne Massa az F2012-ben ma sem, és nem vezetné az időeredmények tabelláját másfél órával a bokszutca megnyitása után.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 5)

*Nem a pénz dönt a Bahraini Nagydíj ügyében *


2012. 03. 05. 04.16
<RIGHT> 








*Megosztja a véleményeket a Bahraini Nagydíj körüli huzavona. Érdemes kockáztatni vagy inkább töröljék a futamot? Bernie Ecclestone szerint nem a pénz dönt ebben a kérdésben.*

Bernie Ecclestone megcáfolta, hogy csak a pénz miatt rendeznék meg a *Bahrain Nagydíjat április 22-én. *Újra kilátásba helyeződött, hogy elmarad a közel 40 millió dollárra becsült díjért megrendezett futam, de Ecclestone szerint a döntést nem befolyásolja ez a nagy összeg, mivel a pénz már megérkezett hozzájuk és akkor is ott marad, ha mégis törölnék a versenyt.

*"Akkor is fizetni fognak, ha nincs verseny."* - mondta a sportág 81 éves vezérigazgatója a The Daily Telegrapgnak.

* "A pénz már a bankban van. Szóval nem azért megyünk, mert fizetnek. Ennek semmi köze hozzá."*


*A futam sorsa, amelyet tavaly is töröltek a versenynaptárból a legalább 35 halálos áldozatot követelő zavargások miatt, most egyre nagyobb beszédtéma.* A kérdés Westminsterben is felmerült és ott is megosztja a véleményeket. A képviselők egyik csoportja az ország bojkottálását kérte, amelynek hatóságait tavaly bűnösnek találták az emberi jogok megsértésének vádjában. Egy másik összpárti képviselőcsoport fontosnak tartja a verseny folytatását, mert hisznek abban, hogy ez elősegítheti a változást az országban.


*Ecclestone már több alkalommal is kinyilvánította, hogy ez a sport független a politikától és mindaddig ragaszkodik hozzá, hogy a Forma-1 elutazzon idén Bahrainbe, ameddig a szervezők biztonságosnak tartják azt. *

*Szerinte a döntésnek tényleg nincs köze a pénzhez.*



*Petrov: A Lotusnál gyerekként kezeltek *


​
​






*A Lotustol menesztett Vitalij Petrov nem bánja, hogy végül a sereghajtó Caterham istállónál sikerült kikötnie, mert saját bevallása szerint Enstone-ban - különösen akkor, amikor a McLaren csapat és Kimi Raikkönen egykori mérnöke, Mark Slade volt a versenymérnöke - az egész csapat gyerekként kezelte.*

„2010-ben volt néhány problémám a csapattal, harcolnom kellett Mark Slade-del. Ő egy nagyon okos mérnök, de nem volt jó a kapcsolatunk. A csapat nagyon nagyra tartotta a 20 éves tapasztalata miatt, míg engem egy gyereknek tekintettek. Ha ő azt mondta, hogy ki kell ugrani az ablakon, akkor neked ki kellett ugrani azon az ablakon” – nyilatkozta Petrov az Autosportnak.

– *„Én tiszteltem őt, és hallgattam rá és ugrottam, amikor ő azt mondta. De rosszul tettem. Úgy éreztem, hogy határozottabbnak kellett volna lennem, de mindig attól féltem, hogy akkor valami rosszat mond rám. Rossz rajtot vettem, minden összeomlott egy kicsit, ezért elhatározták, hogy változtatni fognak. 2011 teljesen más volt. Új versenymérnököt kaptam Ayao Komatsu személyében, aki olyan volt, mint egy barát. Néha, amikor kiszálltam az autóból, semmit sem kellett mondanom, mert ő már értette.”*

Korábban a Lotus csapat vezetője, Eric Boullier is elismerte, hogy nagyon komoly felügyeletet gyakoroltak az orosz pilóta felet. *„Szüksége volt egy olyan emberre, aki irányította őt, elmondta neki, hogy hogyan is kell viselkednie a pályán, mikor kell felkelnie, mit kell ennie, aki folyamatosan menedzseli a napját.”*


Petrov ezt nem is bírta sokáig, így tavaly az Abu Dhabi Nagydíj után kipakolt az orosz újságíróknak. 
*„Sajnos a szerződésem miatt nem mondhattam semmi rosszat a csapatról”* – így tulajdonképpen elismerte az orosz pilóta, hogy a tavalyi kitörése fontos szerepet játszott abban, hogy végül a Lotus felbontotta a 2012-es szezonra szóló szerződését.



*Alonso: a vb elején szenvedni fogunk*


*Fernando Alonso, a Forma-1-es Ferrari csapat spanyol pilótája szerint a versenyautó még nincs tökéletes állapotban.*

*"Nagyon sok dolgunk van, az utolsó napokban megfeszített munka vár a csapatra - nyilatkozta az As című spanyol sportnapilapnak a Renault-val kétszeres világbajnok pilóta. - Úgy vélem, fokozatosan javul a gép, de még messze van a tökéletes állapottól. Egyszóval a Ferrari még nem Messi, vagy Iniesta, így azután az első világbajnoki futamokon bizonyosan szenvedni fogunk."*

A Forma-1-es autós gyorsasági-világbajnokság első versenyét, az Ausztrál Nagydíjat* március 18*-án rendezik *Melbourne*-ben.



*F1-teszt Barcelonában - Räikkönen volt a leggyorsabb* 


*Kimi Räikkönen, a Lotus finn pilótája érte el a legjobb időt vasárnap a Forma-1-es istállók spanyolországi tesztelésének utolsó napján.*

A Barcelona melletti Circuit de Catalunya pályán lebonyolított gyakorláson a címvédő, kétszeres világbajnok német Sebastian Vettel csak a huszadik időt érte el.


*Eredmények (1 kör: 4,655 km):*
*-----------------------------*
*1. Kimi Räikkönen (finn, Lotus) 1:22.030 p - 164 kör*
*2. Sergio Pérez (mexikói, Sauber) 1:22.094 - 232*
*3. Jenson Button (brit, McLaren) 1:22.103 - 108*
*...20. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull) 1:23.361 - 108*

*A mostani tesztsorozat az utolsó volt a március 18-i melbourne-i rajt előtt.*






​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 7)

*Válságértekezletet tartott Maranellóban a Ferrari *










*Akár válságértekezletnek is lehet titulálni azt a kiértékelő meetinget, amelyet a Forma-1-es Ferrari istálló tartott hétfőn, a maranellói főhadiszálláson. A drukkerek által bírált csapatfőnök, Stefano Domenicali és a kétszeres világbajnok Fernando Alonso egyetértett abban, hogy túlságosan korai lenne leírni a Scuderiát, ugyanakkor hangsúlyozták: a fejelődést csak kemény munkával érhetik el. *


Válságértekezlettel felérő kiértékelő összejövetelt tartott az előszezont lezáró barcelonai tesztelés másnapján a Forma-1-es Ferrari istálló az olaszországi főhadiszálláson, Maranellóban.

Mint ismeretes, a Scuderia keserű szájízzel távozott a Circuit de Catalunyáról: bár a zárónapon Fernando Alonsónak sikerült demonstrálnia, hogy a felkészülési időszakban végig harmatosan muzsikáló F2012-es egykörös tempója egyáltalán nem rossz, a hosszú etapos teljesítmény alapján Pat Fry technikai igazgató kerek-perec úgy értékelt, hogy dobogós helyezésre szinte biztosan nem lesz esélye az idei évre mindkét vb-cím megszerzését célul kitűző gárdának.

A vasárnapi zárónap után a Ferrari-legénység chartergéppel tért vissza Olaszországba: Alonso a csapat többi tagjával együtt utazott, míg Felipe Massa a szabadnapja után Monacóból, autóval érkezett Maranellóba. A csapat teljes személyzetének részvételével megtartott értekezleten a számos drukker által bírált csapatfőnök, Stefano Domenicali kemény munkát kért mindenkitől.

„Nyilvánvaló, hogy a céljaink fényében nem lehetünk elégedettek azzal, ahogyan a teszt alakult, de nem szabad megfeledkeznünk arról, hogy a szezon még nem kezdődött el. Ez csak a kiindulási pont, nagyon hosszú évad vár ránk. Tudjuk, hogy vannak területek, ahol javulnunk kell, megbízhatóság és teljesítmény vonatkozásában is, de arra számítok, hogy mindent meg fogtok tenni ennek érdekében, s hogy megmutathassuk, kik vagyunk” – idézi a Ferrari közleménye a szakvezető szónoklatát.

Bár Alonso a csapat által elrendelt hétvégi nyilatkozatstop ellenére az egyik spanyol televízióban már szombat este odaszólt az alakulatnak a kialakult helyzet miatt, ezúttal – a kommünikée szerint - egyetértett a csapatfőnökkel abban, hogy a Scuderia helyzete nem túl fényes és rámutatott: hisz a vörös különítményben.

„Szeretnék köszönetet mondani mindenkinek a kemény munkáért” – mondta a spanyol – „Intenzív hetek, hónapok vannak mögöttünk, s tudom, hogy mindenki mindent megtett annak érdekében, hogy Felipe és én jó autót kapjunk. Az új együlésesnek különleges karakterisztikáj van, amelyet nehéz megérteni. Lehet, hogy nem ott tartunk, ahol szeretnénk, de sok Forma-1-es szezont átéltünk már és mindannyian jól tudjuk, hogy Ausztráliáig nem is tudjuk pontosan, hogy hol állunk a többiekhez képest. Sokan, sokfélét beszélnek, de az igazságot senki nem tudja.”

„Tegnap például a sokak által élmenőnek tartott Red Bull csak pár kört futott és az eredménylista legalján zártak. Ha velünk történt volna hasonló, elszabadult volna a pokol. Most minden eddiginél keményebben kell dolgoznunk a javulás érdekében, kezdve a visszapillantót tükrökért felelőstől kezdve egészen azokig, akik a szelepen dolgoznak.* Összetartunk és mindent megteszünk, mert mindannyian ugyanazt akarjuk.”*

*„Szeretnék emlékeztetni mindenkit egy két évvel ezelőtti szösszenetre: az utolsó teszten, Barcelonában az ötödik helyen voltunk a Red Bull, a McLaren, a Sauber és a Force India mögött, két héttel később pedig kettős győzelmet arattunk Bahreinben. Nem az a fontos, hogy elsők legyünk az első futamon, hanem az, hogy elsők legyünk a bajnokság végén…”* – mondta Alonsót.

Massát nem idézte a csapat közleménye, az viszont kiderült, hogy a brazil este 6-ig a szimulátorban dolgozott. A páros előreláthatólag a keddi napot is Maranellóban tölti.



*A Mercedes Hamiltont akarja *








*A német média értesülései szerint a Mercedes első számú kiszemeltje Michael Schumacher esetleges nyugdíjba vonulása esetén nem más, mint a McLaren 2008-as világbajnoka, Lewis Hamilton.*


Schumacher és Hamilton szerződése is lejár a 2012-es szezon végén és elég nagy az esély arra, hogy az eddig a várakozásokon alul teljesítő hétszeres világbajnok, aki egyébként jövőre már 44 éves lesz, nem akar majd maradni egy újabb szezonra. A Mercedes legutóbb cáfolta azt, hogy Schumachernek egy új, két évre szóló szerződést ajánlott, míg a német Bild am Sonntag értesülései szerint a Mercedes továbbra is a hétszeres német bajnokban gondolkodik. Schumacher távozása esetén azonban a csapat első számú kiszemeltje Lewis Hamilton. A német lap szerint a Mercedes már Hamilton 2005-ös Formula-3-as bajnoki címe óta élénken figyeli az angol pilóta pályafutását.

„Ha volna is B tervünk” – nyilatkozta a Mercedes motorsport osztályának a vezetője, Norbert Haug – „akkor sem lenne tanácsos arról a nyilvánosság előtt beszélni. Amíg nem tárgyaltunk Schumacherrel, ez nem kérdés a számunkra.”

Hamilton elszerződését a McLarentől a Formula-1 mindenható ura, Bernie Ecclestone is támogatná, aki szerint, ha a 2008-as bajnok idén sem megy jól, akkor meg kellene fontolnia a távozás lehetőségét. A Bild közben közvéleménykutatást végzett arról, hogy vajon a német csapat rajongói kit látnának szívesen Schumacher utódjaként a Mercedesben, és ezt hatalmas fölénnyel (50%) Timo Glock nyerte meg, míg Hamilton csak a szavazatok 3,9%-át kapta meg.


*„Ez mind csak spekuláció”* – nyilatkozta a Mercedes szóvivője. 

*„Minden pilótával kapcsolatban vannak pletykák, de mi csak Michaellel fogunk beszélni a megfelelő időben. A csapat jelenleg teljes egészében csak az új szezon nyitányára összpontosít.”*


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 10)

*A Spanyol Nagydíj 2013-tól váltott helyszínen kerül megrendezésre*


2012. 03. 10. 05.54
<RIGHT> 

​






*Bernie Ecclestone bejelentette, 2013-tól Barcelona és Valencia váltott évben rendez majd Formula-1-es versenyt.*



A DPA hírügynökségnek a brit üzletember elmondta: *"A jövő évben a két helyszín között váltott versenyrendezés lesz."*

Ugyan a szerződés még nem került véglegesítésre a két helyszín kormányzata között, mindkét fél azonban közölte, inkább minden második évben rendeznek versenyt, minthogy elveszítsék a futamot.

Germa Gordo közölte, a valenciai kormányzat nyílt a tárgyalás lebonyolítására.

*"Az új valenciai kormányzat kiértékeli a javaslatot. A gazdasági helyzet nem ugyanaz, mint egy évvel ezelőtt. Már korábban közöltük a komolyabb rendezvényeket felülvizsgáljuk és a váltott rendezés jó lenne a Formula-1 számára."*



*Pedro de la Rosa: a Ferrari jobb, mint hinnék*


​








*Pedro de la Rosa, a Forma-1-es Hispania pilótája szerint a Ferrari F2012-es jelzésű modellje sokkal jobb, mint sokan hinnék.*

*"Ez az autó egészen kiváló és biztos vagyok abban, hogy az első perctől kezdve harcban lesz a dobogós helyekért"* - idézte az As című lap a Cadena Ser csatornának nyilatkozó spanyol versenyző szavait.

* "Úgy gondolom, hogy semmivel sincs több gondja jelenleg a csapatnak, mint a többieknek. Azt viszont látom, hogy a gép elképesztően gyors, sokkal sebesebb, mint sokan feltételezik".
* 
A 41 éves De la Rosa, aki korábban több csapatnál - Arrows, Sauber, Jaguar, McLaren - is megfordult, kifejtette, hogy az idén jóval kiegyenlítettebb lesz a mezőny. Nem úgy mint tavaly, amikor már az idény elején sejthető volt, hogy a Red Bull és a német Sebastian Vettel újra bajnokok lesznek - fogalmazott.

*"Lehet, hogy Sebastian győz Melbourne-ben, de ezzel együtt nehéz dolga lesz a szezonban"* - mondta a tapasztalt pilóta. 
A múlt heti barcelonai tesztelés után többen azt állították, hogy a Ferrarin még bőven van mit javítani, sőt Pat Fry, az olasz istálló technikai igazgatója sem tartotta az autót dobogóra esélyesnek a jövő vasárnapi, melbourne-i idénynyitó viadalon.


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 11)

*Lopez: Kubica hiányzik a Formula-1-nek*


2012. 03. 11. 04.18 <RIGHT> 
​








*A Lotus csapat tulajdonosa, Gerard Lopez úgy véli, hogy a tehetséges lengyel pilóta, Robert Kubica távolléte az egész Formula-1 számára komoly veszteség.*


A 27 éves lengyel pilóta még mindig lábadozik a tavaly februárban, egy rali versenyen elszenvedett súlyos sérüléseiből, ráadásul több mint egy évvel a balesetet követően sem érkeznek igazán jó hírek arról, hogy visszatérhet-e valaha is a száguldó cirkusz világába. Kubica legutolsó F1-es csapatának tulajdonosa, Gerard Lopez nemcsak azt sajnálja, hogy versenyzője még nem térhetett vissza az F1-be, de azt is, hogy tavaly bizony megromlott a csapat és a lengyel pilóta kapcsolata.

*„Én nagyon sajnálom, ami történt, ez nehéz volt a számunkra, de Robert számára még nehezebb”* – nyilatkozta Lopez. – _„Mi mindent megtettünk, sőt többet, és az ő szerződését is tiszteletben tartottuk. Készen álltunk a folytatásra, és megpróbáltuk kitalálni, hogy hogyan is lehetne őt hamarabb visszahozni az autóba, talán már az idei bajnokságban is valamikor később. De nem vagyok azzal boldog, ami később történt. Mi nem tudtunk többet tenni, de nem gondolom azt, hogy ez Robert hibája volt.”_

Lopez arra is utalt, hogy végül a történésekben az is szerepet játszott, hogy Kubicával kapcsolatban folyamatosan olyan pletykák keringtek, miszerint a lengyel pilóta iránt a Ferrari érdeklődik, ugyanakkor Lopez azt mondja, hogy számára nem elégtétel az, hogy Kubica visszatérése továbbra is nagyon bizonytalan.
*„Igen, de azt nem tudom, hogy a Ferrari csapat Robert illúziója volt-e, vagy valaki másé. Tudtuk, hogy Robert visszatérése 2011-ben nem lehetséges. Nem sürgettük őt azzal, hogy nyomást gyakorlunk rá a menedzsmentje által. Nem tudom, hogy azért-e, mert ők érdeklődtek a Ferrari iránt, de a mi ajtónk sokáig nyitva állt. Én azonban még mindig úgy gondolom, hogy Kubica azon kevés pilóta közé tartozik, aki nem a legjobb autóval is képes a győzelemre, így az ő távolléte nagy veszteség.”*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 15)

*Forma-1 - Rajt Melbourne-ben - szabályok, csapatok, pilóták, menetrend *


*Vasárnap rendezik meg a 63. Forma-1-es autós gyorsasági világbajnokság első versenyét, az Ausztrál Nagydíjat. *

Magyar idő szerint reggel hét órára elfoglalják a rajtkockákat a versenyautók az Albert Park aszfaltcsíkján és a száguldó autós cirkusz rajongói a hosszú téli szünet után ismét láthatják kedvenceik vetélkedését.

Tavaly azt jósolták a szakértők a vb-sorozat rajtja előtt, hogy Sebastian Vettel, a Red Bull német világbajnoka nagy csatát vív majd a Ferrari spanyol pilótájával, Fernando Alonsóval. Ám nagyon gyorsan kiderült, hogy a német autóversenyzőt 2011-ben sem lehet legyőzni. Olyannyira nem, hogy már négy futammal a zárás előtt, a Japán GP-n egy harmadik hely is elég volt neki, hogy bebiztosítsa második vb-címét. Alonsónak végül csak a negyedik hely jutott, Vettel mögött a brit Jenson Button (McLaren) és csapattársa, az ausztrál Mark Webber állhatott még föl a képzeletbeli dobogó második és harmadik fokára.
Ami az idei esélyeket illeti, a szakértők többsége szinte teljesen egységesen arra voksolt, hogy - ha nagyobb küzdelem árán is - a Red Bull német ászát az idén sem lehet majd megállítani. Ráadásul a ferrarisok egyelőre nem nagyon hisznek az új versenyautóban: Pat Fry, az olasz istálló technikai igazgatója odáig ment, hogy még dobogóra sem tartotta esélyesnek az autót az idénynyitó viadalon. Alonso is jelezte, hogy több helyen változtatni kell majd a gépen. Szerénykedett a McLaren is, a csapatnál többen is úgy vélekedtek, nem számítanak olyan meghatározó szerepre, mint amivel az elmúlt esztendőben a Red Bull rendelkezett.
Az idén a finn Kimi Räikkönen visszatérésével hat világbajnok versenyző küzd majd egymással és a kilométerekkel. A Jégembernek becézett versenyző, aki 2007-ben a Ferrarival nyert vb-t, ezúttal a Lotus Renault-val száguldozik majd. Mellette Vettel, Alonso, Button, a szintén brit Lewis Hamilton (McLaren) és az elnyűhetetlen német Michael Schumacher szólhat bele a végelszámolásba. A Mercedes hétszeres világbajnoka tavaly nem alkotott maradandót, igaz, a versenyautója sem sikeredett fényesre.
_"Ha egyforma erejű gépekkel versenyeznénk, akkor én is ott lehetnék a favoritok között"_ - kesergett a hazai sajtóban még mindig rendkívül népszerű Schumi.
A "kis Kaiser", azaz Vettel csupán annyit mondott, hogy kemény ütközetekre számít, de azért indul, hogy megvédje címét.
A múlt év végén kötött megállapodásnak köszönhetően négy éven át, 2012 és 2016 között ismét az m1-en lesz látható a teljes Forma-1-es világbajnoki sorozat.



*Tiltások és engedmények az új szabályokban*


*Az év elején megtartott bemutatók alkalmával fény derült a legszembetűnőbb változásra: az autók orrát mélyebbre tervezték, ez gyakorlatilag a versenyzők biztonsága érdekében történt.* 

*Az új előírás szerint ugyanis az orrkúp egyetlen pontja sem lehet magasabban - a talajtól számítva - 550 milliméternél.* Ezzel a rendelkezéssel elkerülhető, hogy a frontálisan ütköző gépek különböző magasságú orrkúpjaik miatt "rácsúszhassanak" egymásra. A tervezők számára ugyanakkor problémát jelentett, hogy a váz többi része nem süllyeszthető az orrkúpnál meghatározott maximális magassággal arányosan, s az első tengely felett átlagosan 595 milliméter az F1-es autók magassága. A 40 milliméteres különbség áthidalása érdekében a Red Bull, valamint a Ferrari, a Mercedes, a Lotus, a Force India, a Sauber, a Toro Rosso, a Williams, a Caterham és a Hispania is az ívében megtörő, lépcsőzetes orr-rész megépítését választotta. A McLaren és a Marussia istállók nem így oldották meg a feladatot, az ő autóikon nem törik meg az orr íve, viszont az első tengelytől meredeken ível lefelé.

*A diffúzorra irányított kipufogógáz az idei szezonban már nem alkalmazható,* szakértők szerint ezzel a technikai megoldással tett szert jelentős előnyre tavaly a később világbajnok Red Bull, és pilótája, a címvédő, immár kétszeres vb-győztes német Sebastian Vettel.

*Az idei évben ismét lesz lehetőség szezon közben tesztelni, igaz, erre mindössze egy alkalma nyílik majd a csapatoknak.* Az idény közbeni gyakorlásokat 2009-ben, a költségek csökkentése érdekében tiltották be, idén május elején azonban az olaszországi Mugellóban három napig tesztelhetnek majd az istállók.

*A töréstesztekkel kapcsolatos előírásokat 2012-re szigorították:* 
*az autóknak meg kell felelniük a Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) biztonsági előírásainak, még mielőtt részt vennének az első teszteken. Korábban csak az idény első versenye előtt kellett a gépeknek átesniük a törésteszteken.*

*A vb-futamok időtartamát az idei évtől négy órában maximalizálták.*
*A tavalyi Kanadai Nagydíj - rekordot felállítva - 4 óra 4 percig tartott, miután az özönvízszerű esőzés miatt leállították a versenyt, amelyet csak két óra elteltével tudtak folytatni.*


*Az előzéseknél - az idei szabályok szerint - a védekezésre kényszerülő pilótának csak egy alkalommal van lehetősége irányváltoztatásra,* s csak nagyon indokolt esetben hagyhatja el a pályát.

*Szintén módosították a biztonsági autós szakaszok idejére érvényes előírásokat. A változtatás értelmében* *a már lekörözött autók megelőzhetik a biztonsági autót, és beállhatnak a sor végére. *Ezzel az intézkedéssel azt akarják elérni, hogy a biztonsági autós szakasz utáni új rajt "tisztább" lehessen, s a lassabb versenyzők ne tartsák fel az élmezőnyben egymással küzdő pilótákat.
​*
A 63. Forma-1-es autós gyorsasági-világbajnokság csapatai, az autók, a pilóták és a győzelmeik​*


*Red Bull Racing (osztrák), Red Bull Racing Renault (versenyautó)*
----------------------------------------------------------------
*1. Sebastian Vettel (német)*
született: 1987. július 3.
világbajnok: 2010, 2011
futamgyőzelmek: 21
dobogós helyezés: 36
első rajtkocka: 30
leggyorsabb kör: 9
vb-pont: 773


*2. Mark Webber (ausztrál)*
született: 1976. augusztus 27.
legjobb helyezés: vb-3. (2010, 2011)
futamgyőzelmek: 7
dobogós helyezés: 30
első rajtkocka: 9
leggyorsabb kör: 13
vb-pont: 669,5


*tartalék* (*Sébastien Buemi* (svájci)


*Vodafone McLaren Mercedes (brit), McLaren Mercedes*
--------------------------------------------------
*3. Jenson Button* (brit)
született: 1980. január 19.
világbajnok: 2009
futamgyőzelmek: 12
dobogós helyezés: 43
első rajtkocka: 7
leggyorsabb kör: 6
vb-pont: 811


*4. Lewis Hamilton* (brit)
született: 1985. január 7.
világbajnok: 2008
futamgyőzelmek: 17
dobogós helyezés: 42
első rajtkocka: 19
leggyorsabb kör: 11
vb-pont: 723


*tartalék: Gary Pfaffett (brit) és Oliver Turvey (brit)*


*Scuderia Ferrari (olasz), Ferrari*
----------------------------------
*5. Fernando Alonso (spanyol)*
született: 1981. július 29.
világbajnok: 2005, 2006
futamgyőzelmek: 27
dobogós helyezés: 73
első rajtkocka: 20
leggyorsabb kör: 19
vb-pont: 1086


*6. Felipe Massa (brazil)*
született: 1981. április 25.
legjobb helyezés: vb-2. (2008)
futamgyőzelmek: 11
dobogós helyezés: 33
első rajtkocka: 15
leggyorsabb kör: 14
vb-pont: 582


*tartalék: Marc Gené (spanyol), Giancarlo Fisichella (olasz), Davide Rigon (olasz)*


*Mercedes GP Petronas F1 Team (német), Mercedes*
----------------------------------------------
*7. Michael Schumacher (német)*
született: 1969. január 3.
világbajnok: 1994, 1995, 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004
futamgyőzelmek: 91
dobogós helyezés: 154
első rajtkocka: 68
leggyorsabb kör: 76
vb-pont: 1517


*8.Nico Rosberg (német)*
született: 1985. június 27.
legjobb helyezés: vb 7. (2009, 2010, 2011)
dobogós helyezés: 5
leggyorsabb kör: 2
vb-pont: 306,5


*tartalék: *még nincs bejelentve


*Lotus F1 Team (brit), Lotus Renault*
-----------------------------------
*9. Kimi Räikkönen (finn)*
született: 1979. október 17.,
világbajnok: 2007
futamgyőzelmek: 18
dobogós helyezés: 62
első rajtkocka: 16
leggyorsabb kör: 35
vb-pont: 579


*10. Romain Grosjen (francia)*
született: 1986. április 17.
legjobb helyezés: vb-23. (2009)


*tartalék: Jerome d,Ambrosio (belga)*


*Sahara Force India F1 Team (indiai), Force India Mercedes*
---------------------------------------------------------
*11. Paul di Resta (brit)*
született: 1986. április 16.
legjobb helyezés: vb-13. (2011)
vb-pont: 27


*12. Nico Hulkenberg (német)*
született: 1987. agusztus 19.
legjobb helyezés: vb-14. (2010)
első rajtkocka: 1.
vb-pont: 22


*tartalék: Jules Bianchi (francia)*


*Sauber F1 Team (cseh), Sauber Ferrari*
-------------------------------------
*14. Kobajasi Kamui (japán)*
született: 1986. szeptember 13.
legjobb helyezés: vb-12. (2010, 2011)
vb-pont: 65


*15. Sergio Perez (mexikói)*
született: 1989. december 26.
legjobb helyezés: vb-16. (2011)
vb-pont: 14

*tartalék: Esteban Gutierrez (mexikói)*


*Scuderia Toro Rosso (olasz), STR Ferrari*
-----------------------------------------
*16. Daniel Ricciardo (ausztrál)*
született: 1989. július 1.


*16. Jean-Eric Vergnre (francia)*
született: 1990., április 25.


*tartalék: Sebastien Buemi*


*AT Williams (brit), Williams Renault*
------------------------------------
*18. Pastor Maldonado (venezuelai)*
született: 1985. március 9.
legjobb helyezés: vb-19. (2011)
vb pont: 1


*19. Bruno Senna (brazil)*
született: 1983. október 15.
vlegjobb helyezés: vb-18. (2011)
vb pont: 2


*tartalék: Valtteri Bottas (finn)*


*Team Caterham (maljziai), Caterham Renault*
------------------------------------------
*20. Heikki Kovalainen (finn)*
született: 1981. október 19.
legjobb helyezés: vb-7. (2007, 2008)
futamgyőzelmek: 1
dobogós helyezés: 4
első rajtkocka: 1
leggyorsabb kör: 2
vb-pont: 105


*21. Vitalij Petrov (orosz)*
született: 1984. szeptember 8.
legjobb helyezés: vb-10. (2011)
dobogós helyezés: 1
leggyorsabb kör: 1
vb-pont: 64

*tartalék: Giedo van der Garde (holland) és Alexander Rossi (amerikai)*


*HRT F1 Team (spanyol), HRT*
--------------------------
*22. Pedro de la Rosa*
született: 1971. február 24.
legjobb helyezés: vb-11. (2006)
dobogós helyezés: 1.
leggyorsabb kör: 1
vb-pont: 35


*23. Narain Karthijeyan (indiai)*
született: 1977. január 14.
legjobb helyezés: vb-18. (2005)
vb-pont: 5

*tartalék: Danio Clos (spanyol) és Vitantonio Liuzzi (olasz)*


*Marussia Virgin Racing (orosz), Marussia Cosworth*
-------------------------------------------------
*24. Timo Glock (német)*
született: 1982. március 18.
legjobb helyezés: vb-10. (2008, 2009)
dobogós helyezés: 3
vb-pont: 51


*25. Charles Pic (francia) - újonc*
született: 1990. február 15.
tartalék: Maria de Villota (spanyol)
​*
Menetrend, helyszínek, tavalyi győztesek​*


*Ausztrál Nagydíj:*
-----------------
*március 18., Albert Park (Melbourne)*
pálya hossza: 5,303 km,
verseny: 58 kör (307,574 km)
leggyorsabb kör: 1:24,125 p, Michael Schumacher (német, 2004)
A 2011-es győztes: Sebastian Vettel (német)


*Malajziai Nagydíj:*
------------------
*március 25., Szepang*
pálya hossza: 5,543 km
verseny: 56 kör (310,408 km)
leggyorsabb kör: 1:34,223 p, Juan Pablo Montoya (kolumbiai, 2004)
A 2011-es győztes: Vettel


*Kínai Nagydíj:*
*--------------*
*április 15., Sanghaj*
pálya hossza: 5,451 km
verseny: 56 kör (305,066 km)
leggyorsabb kör: 1:32,238 p, Michael Schumacher (német, 2004)
A 2011-es győztes: Lewis Hamilton (brit)


*Bahreini Nagydíj:*
----------------
*április 22., Szahír*
pálya hossza: 5,451 km
verseny: 57 kör (308,238 km)
leggyorsabb kör: 1:30.252 p, Schumacher (2004)
A 2011-es győztes: Fernando Alonso (spanyol)


*Spanyol Nagydíj:*
----------------
*május 13., Montmeló (Barcelona)*
pálya hossza: 4,655 km
verseny: 66 kör (307,104 km)
leggyorsabb kör: 1:21,670 p, Kimi Räikkönen (finn, 2008)
A 2011-es győztes: Vettel


*Monacói Nagydíj:*
----------------
*május 27., Monte-Carlo*
pálya hossza: 3,340 km
verseny: 78 kör (260,520 km)
leggyorsabb kör: 1:14,439 p, Schumacher (2004)
A 2011-es győztes: Vettel


*Kanadai Nagydíj:*
----------------
*június 10., Montreal*
pálya hossza: 4,361 km
verseny: 70 kör (305,270 km)
leggyorsabb kör: 1:13,622 p, Rubens Barrichello (brazil, 2004)
A 2011-es győztes: Jenson Button (brit)


*Európa Nagydíj:*
---------------
*június 24., Valencia*
pálya hossza: 5,419 km
verseny: 57 kör (308,883 km)
leggyorsabb kör: 1:18,683 p, Timo Glock (német, 2009)
A 2011-es győztes: Vettel


*Brit Nagydíj:*
-------------
*július 8., Silverstone*
pálya hossza: 5,891 km
verseny: 52 kör (306,747 km)
leggyorsabb kör: 1:30,874 p, Alonso (2010)
A 2011-es győztes: Alonso


*Német Nagydíj:*
--------------
*július 22., Hockenheim*
pálya hossza: 4,574 km
verseny: 67 kör (306,458 km)
leggyorsabb kör: 1:13,780 p, Räikkönen (2008)
A 2010-es győztes: Alonso
A 2011-es győztes (a versenyt a Nürburgringen rendezték): Lewis Hamilton (brit)


*Magyar Nagydíj:*
*---------------*
*július 29., Hungaroring*
pálya hossza: 4,381 km
verseny: 70 kör (306,630 km)
leggyorsabb kör: 1:19,071 p, Schumacher (2004)
A 2011-es győztes:: Jenson Button (GBR).


*Belga Nagydíj:*
*--------------*
*szeptember 2., Spa-Francorchamps*
pálya hossza: 7,004 km
verseny: 44 kör (308,052 km)
leggyorsabb kör: 1:45,108 p, Räikkönen (2004)
A 2011-es győztes: Vettel


*Olasz Nagydíj:*
--------------
*szeptember 9., Monza*
pálya hossza: 5,793 km
verseny: 53 kör (306,720 km)
leggyorsabb kör: 1:21,046 p, Rubens Barrichello (brazil, 2004)
A 2011-es győztes: Vettel


*Szingapúri Nagydíj:*
*--------------------*
*szeptember 23., Marina Bay, Szingapúr*
pálya hossza: 5,073 km
verseny: 61 kör (309,316 km)
leggyorsabb kör: 1:45,599 p, Räikkönen (2008)
A 2011-es győztes: Vettel


*Japán Nagydíj:*
*--------------*
*október 7., Szuzuka*
pálya hossza: 5,807 km
verseny: 53 kör (307,471 km)
leggyorsabb kör: 1:31,540 p, Räikkönen (2005)
A 2011-es győztes: Jenson Button (brit)


*Dél-koreai Nagydíj:*
*-------------------*
*október 14., Jeongam*
pálya hossza: 5,615 km
verseny: 55 kör (309,155 km)
leggyorsabb kör: 1:50,257 p, Alonso (2010)
A 2011-es győztes: Vettel


*Indiai Nagydíj:*
*---------------*
*október 28., Újdelhi*
pálya hossza: 5,137 km
verseny: 60 kör (308,220 km)
leggyorsabb kör: 1:27,249. Vettel (2011)
A 2011-es győztes: Vettel


*Abu-Dzabi Nagydíj:*
*------------------*
*november 4., Yas Marina*
pálya hossza: 5,554 km
verseny: 55 kör (305,361 km)
leggyorsabb kör: 1:40,279 p, Vettel (2009)
A 2011-es győztes: Lewis Hamilton (brit)


*Egyesült Államok Nagydíja:*
*--------------------------*
*november 18., Austin*
pálya hossza: 5,5 km
verseny: még nincs meghatározva a táv
leggyorsabb kör: új helyszín


*Brazil Nagydíj:*
*---------------*
*november 25., Interlagos (Sao Paulo)*
pálya hossza: 4,309 km
verseny: 71 kör (305,909 km)
leggyorsabb kör: 1:11,473 p, Juan Pablo Montoya (kolumbiai, 2004)
A 2011-es győztes: Mark Webber (ausztrál)​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 16)

*Őszi séta a parkban - Ausztrál Nagydíj előzetes*








*A hétvégén szokás szerint Melbourne utcáin, az Albert Parkban veszi kezdetét a Forma-1 új idénye, ahol a buckás aszfalt és a falak közelsége fokozza az első verseny jelentette izgalmakat.*

Tizenkét tesztnapot és megannyi feszített gyári munkaórát követően a hétvégén kiderül, melyik csapat készült fel legjobban a 63. Forma-1-es világbajnokságra. A (Bahreini Nagydíj sorsától függően) tizenkilenc vagy húsz helyszínt tartalmazó sorozat első állomása Ausztráliában, Melbourne-ben lesz, ahol immár 15. alkalommal fogadják a mezőnyt az idénynyitón - ezzel utolérik az eddigi csúcstartót, a Buenos Aires-i pályát. 
Melbourne 1996-ban került be az F1-es naptárba, és a szakértő, lelkes közönség révén hamar népszerűvé vált. Az érdeklődés most is akkora, hogy egy plusz lelátót kellett építeni a célegyenes végére.

 *A hazaiak kedvence, Mark Webber kijelentette, az első verseny megrendezésére "nem lehetne jobb helyet találni Ausztráliánál", *
*de hallgassunk meg egy elfogulatlan véleményt Michael Schumachertől, hogy mivel magyarázza Melbourne népszerűségét. "A város imádja a Forma-1-et, a szurkolók nagyszerű hangulatot teremtenek, és ezt mi, a versenyzők is érezzük" *- mondta a hétszeres bajnok.

*Jenson Button* *hozzátette:*_ "Különleges ez a nagydíj. A hosszú európai tél után leszállunk a repülőgépről, és hirtelen napos idő fogad bennünket. Az emberek ráadásul hihetetlenül szívélyesek" - nyilatkozta. "Nem emlékszem olyan versenyre itt, amely ne lett volna valamilyen szempontból eseménydús vagy meglepő."_ Ennek köszönhetően sok európai rajongó elnézi, hogy korán reggel (régebben még hajnalban) kell ébrednie, ha szemtanúja akar lenni az idénynyitónak.

*Bernie Ecclestone* nem tartozik közéjük, a kedvezőbb nézettségi adatokban bízva arra szeretné rávenni az ausztrálokat, hogy éjszakai versenyt rendezzenek. A szervezők ezt egyelőre kategorikusan elutasítják a magas költségekre hivatkozva, ezért a Forma-1 ura azzal fenyeget, hogy 2015 után kihagyja a bajnokságból Melbourne-t. Jelenleg egy köztes megoldás van, helyi idő szerint délután 5 órakor (magyar idő szerint reggel 7 órakor) kezdődik a kvalifikáció és a futam, viszont a lenyugvó nap vakító fénye így is szokott problémákat okozni. 


*Utcai harcosok*


A körítés mellett maga az 5,303 kilométer hosszú aszfaltcsík is tetszik a versenyzőknek. *"Itt valóban érezni lehet, ahogy mozog az autó hátulja, mégis teljesen kézben tudjuk tartani. A pályának kellemes ritmusa van" - közölte Lewis Hamilton.* *"Minél keményebben támadjuk, annál gyorsabbak vagyunk. Ez egy nekem való hely!"*

Noha sok kérdésre választ ad majd az Ausztrál GP, legalább ennyire nem fog, aminek oka a pálya jellege. Az Albert Park vonalvezetése a legtöbb utcai pályával ellentétben nem kizárólag szűk és derékszögű kanyarokat tartalmaz, vagyis szükség van a hatékony aerodinamikára, de ugyanúgy egyenetlen az aszfalt, mint például Monacóban és Szingapúrban, tehát az autó mechanikai tulajdonságai előtérbe kerülnek. Ez viszonylag lágy felfüggesztés beállításokban, nagyobb hasmagasságban mutatkozik meg.








Nehezíti a pilóták dolgát, hogy a kanyarok kijáratánál sok helyen hiányzik a máshol megszokott aszfaltborítás, vagy közel van a fal, ezért a nagyobb tévesztésekért néha komoly árat lehet fizetni. Igaz, az elmúlt években legalább bővítették a műfüves zónákat, így csökkent a valószínűsége, hogy egy kicsúszó autó irányíthatatlanul szánkázzon a göröngyös sóderágyakban.
A legnehezebb szakasz Paul di Resta szerint az utolsó szektor. *"Számomra ez a legérdekesebb rész, mert cseles, és könnyű elrontani"* -* mondta a második idényére készülő skót.* Itt két lassabb kanyar található, a 13-as és 15-ös számú, utóbbi az egész pálya leglassabb pontja, alig 80 km/ó-val veszik be a versenyzők. A balosban könnyen állóra lehet fékezni az ívbelső első kereket. Utána következik a célegyenesre fordító nyújtott jobbos, ahol gyors sebességváltással érik el a megfelelő tempót a pilóták. *"Jó beállítás kell ahhoz, hogy óvjuk az első gumikat, valamint elkerüljük az alulkormányzottságot" *- *ecsetelte Sebastian Vettel az utolsó, 16-os kanyar rejtelmeit.*

Az első két szektor a gyors sikánok földje, tempós jobb-bal, bal-jobb kombinációból négy is van. Bennük kiemelten fontos az autó stabilitása fékezéskor, illetve a jó kigyorsítás. A klasszikus stop&go jelleg következtében komoly terhelést kapnak a fékek, ezért a hűtésükhöz a szokásosnál nagyobb hűtőcsatornákat használnak a csapatok. A motorok szintén érzékenyek az intenzív lassításokra és kigyorsításokra. *"Melbourne nehéz pálya a kezdéshez, mert rövid egyenesek, sikánok és gyors szakaszok egyvelege alkotja. Ez megnöveli az üzemanyag-fogyasztást. Jó nyitány viszont abból a szempontból, hogy a motorok elemei kemény terhelést kapnak"* - *mutatott rá a Renault mérnöke, Rémi Taffin.*

A több benzin növeli az autók tömegét, ezáltal a fékek terhelését is. Egy körnek nagyjából a kétharmada padlógázos, a versenyzők 54-60 alkalommal váltanak sebességet közben. A leghosszabb padlógázos szakasz a célegyenesben van, itt 14 másodpercig nyomják tövig a gázpedált, elérve a 310 km/ó-s sebességet.


*Stratégiai kérdések*


Az új idényben mindig érdekes kérdés, hogy melyik boksztaktika válik uralkodóvá. Mivel a tankolás változatlanul tiltott, marad a sakkozás a gumikkal. A Pirelli a szuperlágy kivételével az összes abroncstípusát puhábbá tette, Melbourne-be a lágy és a közepes keménységű keveréket viszik el, és reményeik szerint 2011 elejéhez hasonlóan sok kerékcserére lesz szükség, fűszerezve némi stratégiai változatossággal. Tavaly a kétkiállásos taktika volt a legnépszerűbb, de akkor egyrészt a kemény gumik voltak a lágyak párjai, másrészt, mint említettük, azok az abroncsok elvileg strapabíróbbak voltak a jelenlegieknél. Elképzelhető, hogy idén többen hajlandók vagy kénytelenek lesznek több kerékcserét beiktatni - egy bokszkiállás teljes időtartama 22-24 másodperc. A legnagyobb igénybevételnek a balhátsó abroncsok vannak kitéve.









_*Idén már két DRS-zóna lesz az Albert Parkban*_​ 
Érdemes figyelni rá, hogy a pálya tapadása folyamatosan javul a hétvége folyamán, ahogy egyre több gumi rakódik rá. Sajátos tényező a haditervekben a Safety Car felbukkanásának nagy esélye: a biztonsági autót tízszer küldték be Ausztráliában az utóbbi hat évben, igaz, sofőrjének, Bernd Mayländernek fokozatosan egyre kevesebb feladata akadt. Ettől függetlenül nem kizárt, hogy újra sok baleset, ütközés lesz a trükkös sikánokban kialakuló tumultus, vagy egy-egy pillanatnyi figyelemkihagyás miatt. Akár már az első métereken; elég csak a 2002-es vagy 2008-as rajtbalesetre visszaemlékezni. 
Az izgalmakat és az előzések számát hivatott növelni a DRS zónák bővítése: míg tavaly a futamon csupán a 795 méter hosszú célegyenesben lehetett használni a billenthető hátsó szárnyat, idén az utána következő 510 méter hosszú egyenesben is lehetőség nyílik erre, amennyiben egy autó egy másodpercnél közelebb van az előtte lévőhöz a 14-es kanyarnál elhelyezett mérőponton áthaladva. Ez több kompromisszumot követel meg a váltóáttételezés beállításánál. Az időmérőn tetszőlegesen lehet nyomogatni a DRS aktiváló gombját, a Mercedes becslése szerint mintegy 3 kilométer hosszú szakaszon van mód a légellenállást csökkentő eszköz használatára.

*Tiszta lappal*

Egyelőre mindegyik csapatnál bizakodó hangulat van. Általánosan elterjedt vélemény, hogy a mezőny összesűrűsödött, csökkentek az autók közötti különbségek, így nüanszok dönthetnek az egyes pozíciók sorsáról. Hogy ez tényleg így lesz-e, vagy csak reklámfogásként, netalán az istállók megnyugtatására szolgál, természetesen még rejtély, hiszen a tesztek eredményei alig nyújtanak támpontot a valós viszonyok megismeréséhez, ráadásul azóta mindegyik alakulat tovább csiszolt a felszerelésén.








A legjobban a címvédő Red Bullnál örülnének, ha semmi sem változott volna tavaly óta, ugyanakkor Adrian Neweyt ismerve az RB8-as modellel is komoly célokat tűzhetnek ki. Az autójuk hagyományosan erős a jó aerodinamikát igénylő pályákon, de Vettel az előző idényben a kanyargós utcai helyszíneken, így Melbourne-ben is tarolt. A német pilóta optimistán várja az új küzdelmet.* "Ha valaki az előző szezonban világbajnok lett, általában a következőt is esélyesként kezdi meg"* - vélekedett. *"Úgy gondolom, szépet léptünk előre az autóval. Addig azonban nem tudhatjuk, hol állunk, amíg megérkezünk Melbourne-be, és ott is csak az időmérőn derül majd ki, ki mit tud valójában."* Intő jel lehet, hogy a Red Bull állítólag elégedetlen volt az utolsó teszten bevetett frissítésekkel, és úgy tűnik, megint nem ússzák meg, hogy valamelyik alkatrész ne krepáljon be rendszeresen - ezúttal a váltójuk rakoncátlankodott sokat. 
Az utóbbi időben a Red Bull első számú üldözőjévé a McLaren lépett elő, amelynél a korábbiakhoz képest nyugisabb felkészülési időszak után arra számítanak, hogy a bajnokság elejétől fogva reális eséllyel szállhatnak harcba a győzelemért. Melbourne-ben hagyományosan jól szerepelnek, ez a malmukra hajthatja a vizet. *"Úgy érezzük, ütőképesek vagyunk. Az autónk viszonylag megbízhatónak tűnik, a versenyzőink elégedettek vele, lelkesek" - fogalmazott Martin Whitmarsh csapatfőnök.*
Nem ilyen rózsás a helyzet a Ferrarinál. A maranellói istálló feltűnően sokáig tanulmányozta autójának alapvető tulajdonságait Jerezben és Barcelonában - Felipe Massa azt mondta, csak az utolsó két napon tudtak érdemi munkát végezni -, majd elismerték: jelentős problémákkal szenvednek, olyannyira, hogy át is építik az F2012-t. Elsősorban az oldaldobozt, illetve a kipufogót érinti majd a módosítás. Ennek azonban csak később lesz hatása, és *Fernando Alonso addig türelemre intette a csapat szurkolóit. "Mindig nehéz következtetéseket levonni a tesztekből. Mindenki a saját ütemtervét követi, nem lehet tényleges összehasonlításokat tenni. Egyértelműen sokat kell javulnunk, jobban meg kell értenünk az F2012-t, nekem pedig hozzá kell igazítanom a vezetési stílusomat az új autóhoz, mivel a hátulján lecsökkent leszorítóerő, és az új Pirelli gumik miatt is nehezebb lett vezetni"* - fogalmazott. "*Tudjuk, milyen irányba kell elindulnunk a fejlesztésekkel. Az első pár versenyen biztosan össze kell majd szorítanunk a fogunkat, de mindenekelőtt rá kell jönnünk, hol álunk az erősorrendben. Utána pedig a lehető legtöbb pontot kell gyűjtenünk a bajnokság korai szakaszában."*








Emiatt könnyen előfordulhat, hogy felbomlik a nagy trió az élen, és vagy kéttagúra szűkül, vagy más tagokkal gyarapodik az élmezőny. Elméletileg a Mercedesenek, valamint a Renault-ból lett Lotusnak van a legjobb sansza rá, hogy betörjön oda. A Mercedes bíztató formát mutatott a teszteken Schumacherrel és Nico Rosberggel, a csapat irányítói úgy érzik, a győzelem sem elérhetetlen számukra. "A gyárban és a pályán egyaránt hatékonyan felkészültünk a jól megszervezett fejlesztési és tesztelési tervünk eredményeként. Magabiztosan hiszem, hogy erős pozícióban vagyunk" - közölte Ross Brawn. A Lotusnál annak ellenére optimisták, hogy a komplett első barcelonai teszthetet ki kellett hagyniuk a futómű rossz rögzítése miatt. "Ausztráliában jó hétvégét akarunk teljesíteni, komoly nehézségek és hibák nélkül" - nyilatkozta a visszatérő *Kimi Räikkönen*, aki szerint az E20 különösen jó a kanyarok bejáratánál, illetve a kigyorsításoknál. *"Nagyon boldog vagyok a csapatnál. Még tanulunk, de minden simán alakul, nincsenek problémák."*
Várhatóan ismét szoros csata lesz a középmezőnyben a fiatal párost harcba küldő Force India, a Sauber, a Toro Rosso és a Williams között, továbbá csatlakozhat hozzájuk a Caterham is. Szinte biztos, hogy a Marussia és a HRT marad a sereghajtó - feltéve, hogy egyáltalán átmennek a 107 százalékos szabály jelentette rostán (a sportfelügyelők csak kivételes esetben engedik rajthoz állni azokat a versenyzőket, akik a Q1-ben elért legjobb köridő 107 százalékánál lassabb időt jegyeztek). Különösen nagy veszélyt jelent rájuk, hogy új autójukat Melbourne-ben próbálják ki először a töréstesztek késői teljesítése miatt. Ez rossz ómen, a HRT tavaly ugyanilyen okból elhasalt a kvalifikáción.
</BEVEZETO>
​

*Webber: A Red Bullnak is vannak gyengeségei *


2012. 03. 16. 00.53 <RIGHT> 
​








*Mark Webber szerint nem lehet még azt tudni, hogy vajon az új Red Bull RB8-as nyerő autó-e, mert bizony még nekik is megvannak a maguk gyengeségeik.*


A felkészülési tesztek végére az a közvélekedés alakult ki a paddockban, hogy a Red Bull a leggyorsabb autó a mezőnyben, Webber azonban erről nincsen maradéktalanul meggyőződve.

*„A teljesítmény tekintetében az a csapat vagyunk, akiknek a célja a győzelem, de azt is tudjuk, hogy egy nagyon nehéz szezon áll előttünk, tele sok jó és ambiciózus csapattal”* – írta Webber a BBC oldalán megjelent cikkében. –* „A Mercedes, a Ferrari és a McLaren is győzni akar, és érdekes lesz látni, hogy vajon ez sikerül-e nekik. Hatalmas ajándék egy csapatnak, ha azon a szinten lehet, mint mi az elmúlt két évben, de nem kell hozzá sok, hogy elbukjunk. A Red Bullnál azért dolgozunk, hogy előnyünk legyen, de ez lehet, hogy nem lesz olyan kényelmes, mint amilyen a múltban volt.”*

Webber szerint ezért jelenleg nem tudják, hogy vajon elég jó-e az autójuk a győzelemre, hiszen a tesztek azt is megmutatták, hogy bizony még nekik is vannak gyengéik.

*„Ezen a ponton tényleg nem tudjuk, hogy eleget tettünk-e. Nyilvánvalóan versenyképesek leszünk, de majd elválik, hogy elég erősek leszünk-e arra, hogy győzzünk. A tesztekből ugyanis csak az derült ki, hogy minden csapatnak vannak erősségei és gyengeségei, így nekünk is.”*



*Menedzserei csak időszakonként segítik Raikkonent*










*Kimi Raikkonen menedzserei csak akkor játszanak szerepet a finn pilóta életében, ha erre megkéri őket, mint például a Forma-1-be való visszatérése esetében.*

A brit apa-fiú páros, Steve és David Robertson egyengette Raikkonen karrierjét, de ahogy azt Steve a Turun Sanomatnak, már csak akkor avatkoznak a 32 éves pilóta ügyeibe, ha erre megkéri őket. Így volt ez a visszatérés esetében is, a Williamsszel, valamint a Lotusszal való tárgyalásoknál is.

„Valóban az út végére értünk 2012-ben. Megmondom őszintén, nem vagyunk nagy rali rajongók – idegen számunkra, míg a Forma-1-et keresztbe-kasul ismerjük. Amikor Kimi vissza akart térni a Forma-1-be, hozzánk fordult segítségért. Néhány hónap múlva megkapta, amit akart”- meséli Steve, aki azt is elmondta, hogy már nem vesznek részt Kimi napi ügyeinek intézésében.

*„Ismerem Kimit 11-12 éves kora óta, közel áll hozzánk. Amikor segítségre lesz szüksége, tudja, hogy ránk mindig számíthat. Nagyon örültem, amikor mondta, hogy vissza akar kerülni a Forma-1-be, ahová igazán tartozik. A Kimi motivációs problémáiról szóló pletykák alaptalanok. Egyetlen oka volt a visszatérésének, az, hogy szuper-motivált, amiért újra a Forma-1-ben lehet. És ezáltal a Lotus csapat is elérheti célját, sikereket érhet el Kimivel. Azt hiszem Kimi és Grosjean jó párosítás. Az, hogy változtattak a tavalyi pilótafelálláson, azt mutatja, hogy nem voltak elégedettek, és hogy vissza akarnak térni a nagy csapatok közé.”*



​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 17)

*Ausztrál Nagydíj - McLaren-fölény a szabadedzéseken* 


*Az első két szabadedzés összesített időeredményei alapján Jenson Button, a McLaren brit pilótája volt a leggyorsabb a Forma-1-es világbajnokság idénynyitó Ausztrál Nagydíjának pénteki napján.*

A melbourne-i gyakorlásokon az első tréningen születtek a jobb idők, itt a második a szintén brit Lewis Hamilton (McLaren), míg a harmadik a hétszeres világbajnok német Michael Schumacher (Mercedes) lett.
A legutóbbi két szezon világbajnoka, a német Sebastian Vettel csak a 11., majd a 10. időt autózta, míg a száguldó cirkuszba két év után visszatérő, 2007-ben világbajnok finn Kimi Räikkönen az első szabadedzésen a 9. lett.


*Eredmények:*
*1. szabadedzés:*
*---------------*
*1. Jenson Button (brit, McLaren) 1:27.560 perc*
*2. Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren) 1:27.805*
*3. Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes) 1:28.235*
*4. Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari) 1:28.360*
*5. Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull) 1:28.467*
*6. Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes) 1:28.68*
*2. szabadedzés:*
*---------------*
*1. Schumacher 1:29.183*
*2. Nico Hülkenberg (német, Force India) 1:29.292*
*3. Sergio Perez (mexikói, Sauber) 1:30.199*
*4. Alonso 1:30.341*
*5. Kobajasi Kamui (japán, Sauber) 1:30.709*
*6. Paul di Resta (brit, Force India) 1:31.466*

*A további program:*
*szombat:*

*3. szabadedzés 4 ó*
*időmérő edzés 7 ó*

*vasárnap:*
*Ausztrál Nagydíj 7 ó*



*Surer: Az innováció áldozata lesz a Ferrari*


2012. 03. 17. 02.54 <RIGHT> 









*Az egykori Formula-1-es pilóta, Marc Surer szerint a Ferrari a saját ambícióinak áldozatává válhat a 2012-es szezonban miután az F2012-essel egy nagyon innovatív autót akartak pályára küldeni.*


Egyes elemzések szerint a hétvégén Melbourne-ben a Ferrarit nem csak a Red Bull és a McLaren, de a Mercedes, a Lotus és talán még a Sauber, a Force India és a Toro Rosso is legyőzheti.


*„A Ferrari egy agresszív autót akart építeni, de túl sok mindenen változtattak”* 

–* „Mostanra már felismerték, hogy ez nem működik és újrakonfigurálják az autót. De számukra ez egy komoly krízis. Szerencsések lesznek, ha egyáltalán bejönnek negyediknek a konstruktőri bajnokságban.”*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 17)

*Ausztrál Nagydíj - Hamiltoné az első rajtkocka*​ 

*A McLarennel versenyző brit Lewis Hamilton indulhat az élről vasárnap a Forma-1-es világbajnokság idénynyitó Ausztrál Nagydíján, miután megnyerte a szombati időmérő edzést.*​ 
A 3., utolsó szabadedzésen is első 2008-as világbajnok mögött csapat- és honfitársa, a 2009-es vb-győztes Jenson Button végzett a második legjobb idővel, míg a harmadik leggyorsabbnak meglepetésre a Lotust vezető francia Romain Grosjean bizonyult.
A hétszeres világelső német Michael Schumacher (Mercedes) lett a negyedik a melbourne-i Albert Parkban, s csak a harmadik sorból vághat neki a GP-viadalnak az ausztrál Mark Webber, és a szintén Red Bull-os címvédő német Sebastian Vettel.
A ferraris duóból 2005 és 2006 világbajnoka, a spanyol Fernando Alonso csak a 12., a brazil Felipe Massa pedig a 16.lett. A nagy visszatérő, 2007-es vb-első finn Kimi Ra:ikkönennek (Lotus) be kellett érnie a 18. starthellyel.​ 
*A rajtsorrend (58 kör, pályahossz 5.303 km):*​ 
*1. sor:*​ 
*Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren) 1:24.922 perc*
*Jenson Button (brit, McLaren) 1:25.074*

*2. sor:*​ 
*Romain Grosjean (francia, Lotus) 1:25.302*
*Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes) 1:26.586*​ 
*3. sor:*
*Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull) 1:25.651*
*Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull) 1:25.668*​ 
*4. sor:*
*Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes) 1:25.686*
*Pastor Maldonado (venezuelai, Williams) 1:25.908*​ 
*5. sor:*
*Nico Hülkenberg (német, Force India) 1:26.451*
*Daniel Ricciardo (ausztrál, Toro Rosso) - a legjobb tíz között mért idő nélkül*​ 
*6. sor:*
*Jean-Eric Vergne (francia, Toro Rosso) 1:26.493*
*Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari) 1:26.688*​ 
*7. sor:*
*Kobajasi Kamui (japán, Sauber) 1:26.182*
*Bruno Senna (brazil, Williams) 1:27.004*​ 
*8. sor:*
*Paul di Resta (brit, Force India) 1:27.469*
*Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari) 1:27.633*​ 
*9. sor:*
*Sergio Perez (mexikói, Sauber) - az időmérő második kvalifikációs szakaszában mért idő nélkül*
*Kimi Ra:ikkönen (finn, Lotus) 1:27.758*​ 
*10. sor:*
*Heikki Kovalainen (finn, Caterham) 1:28.679*
*Vitalij Petrov (orosz, Caterham) 1:29.018*​ 
*11. sor:*
*Timo Glock (német, Marussia)1:30.923*
*Charles Pic (francia, Marussia) 1:31.670*​ 
*12. sor:*
*Pedro de la Rosa (spanyol, HRT) 1:33.495*
*Narain Karthikeyan (indiai, HRT) 1:33.643*​ 
*A további program:*​ 
*vasárnap:*
*Ausztrál Nagydíj 7 ó*​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Március 18)

*Rajt - cél győzelmet aratott Jenson Button Ausztráliában. *

Hosszú szünet után végre kezdetét vette a száduldó cirkusznak is nevezett Forma 1. Mint már azt eddig megszokhattuk az idény első viadalának a napfényes Ausztrália, a Melbourn park adott otthont. Mint a versenyzők mind pedig a szurkolók izgalomal várták már a vasárnapi versenyt. 
Az idény elsö versenyét a McLaren színeiben versenyző Jenson Button nyerte, mögötte a tavalyi és tavaly előtti világbajnok Sebastian Vettel, míg a harmadik helyen a szintén McLarenes Lewis Hamilton ért célba. A rajt után Button egyből az élre áll és szinte a verseny végéig ott is maradt. Mögötte azomban nagy csata folyt a dobogójért. Hamilton elronotta a rajot, így Vettel és Schumi is támadni kezdte. Schumachernek azomban nem volt szerencséje az 10 körben a 3.helyröl kényszerült kiállni egy hiba maiatt. Vettelnek a pályán nem sikerült megelöznie Hamiltont, ám a német a boksz kiállás után mégis a brit elé került. A negyedik helyért is nagy csata folyt. A jól rajtoló Alonso, az elso 10 kör után már a negyedik helyen haladt, megelözve Mark Webbert és Nico Rosberget. Alonso az elrontott quali után egész jó versenytempót talált, míg csapattársa a brazil Felipe Massa csak küzködött a 13. helyen a Ferrarival. A verseny végén Alonsot az 5.helyen intették le, miután Webber kihanálva, hogy Petrov autója miatt beküldték a biztonsági autót, és igy a boksz kiállás után Alonso elé került és a futam végéig a 4.helyen maradt. Az ausztál nagydíj szintén jól sikerült a Lotusos Kimi Raikönnennek, aki a 16. helyröl rajtolva a 7.helyig küzdötte fel magát. A Sauber pilótái is jó napot fogtak ki, Kamui Kobajashi a 6. míg Sergio Perez a 8.helyen végzett. A két pontot érö 9.helyen Daniel Ricciardo végzett. Az egy pontot pedig a Force India-s Paul di Resta szerezte meg. Csalódott lehet viszont a Mercedes csapat, mert annak ellenére hogy mind a szabadedzéseken mind pedig az idömérön jól teljesítettek a pilóták, nem sikerült a pont szerzés. Michael Schumacher kiesett, míg Nico Rosberg a verseny végén egy ütközés részese volt, így ö 12.helyen végzett.


----------



## Caiero (2012 Március 21)

Nem tudom ti hogy vagytok vele, de szerintem az, ami a sajtóban megjelent a McLaren dominanciájáról egyáltalán nem valós. Egy verseny alapján nem kéne megítélni a csapatok képességeit.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Március 21)

Caiero írta:


> Nem tudom ti hogy vagytok vele, de szerintem az, ami a sajtóban megjelent a McLaren dominanciájáról egyáltalán nem valós. Egy verseny alapján nem kéne megítélni a csapatok képességeit.


 

Szerintem korai lenne még leírni a többi csapatot. Csak azért mert a melburni versenyen nem akadt legyözöje Jenson Buttonnak nem kéne mindjárt dominanciáról beszélni. Na annyira azért még sem jó a a McLaren mert akkor sima kettős gyözelmet ünnepelhettek volna. Nem tudom hogy Hamilton rontott avagy Vettel jobb volt ezért végzett csupán a második helyen az angol elött. Személy szerint kiváncsi vagyok mit tud majd versenyen a Ferrari és Alonso és szerintem Schuminak is könnyen összejöhet a dobogó vagy akár még a gyözelem is. Szerintem az első versenyböl nem kell rögtön ítélni. kíváncsian várom a folytatást...


----------



## enko (2012 Március 23)

igaz hogy van olyan androidos program amiről nézhetem az m1-et azaz az f1-et?


----------



## enko (2012 Március 23)

Úgy néz ki idén kevésbé fog dominálni a red bull


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Március 24)

*Forma-1 - *Maláj nagydíj​


*Vasárnap rendezik meg a 63. Forma-1-es autós gyorsasági világbajnokság második versenyét, a Maláj Nagydíjat. *​ 
Holnap magyar idö szerint 10.00 kor kezdetét veszi a második Forma 1-es futam a Maláj nagydíj, amelyet Sepangban a Sepang International Circutoin pályán rendeznek. 


> Circuit_Sepang.png


 
A mai idömérö edzésen a McLaren két pilótája bizonyult a leggyorsabbnak. Az elsö helyet Lewis Hamilton szerezte meg, a második helyen a csapattárs Jenson Button végzett, míg a harmadik rajtkockából a hétszeres világbajnok Michael Scumacher rajtolhat holnap. A negyedik helyen Mark Webber, az ötödik helyen Kimi Raikönnen végzett, ám a finn versenyzö 5 helyes rajtbüntetést kapott, így mindössze a rajtrács 10 helyéröl indulhat holnap. Az aktuális világbajnok Sebastian Vettel a 6. helyre kvalifikálta magát. A Ferrari pilótái továbbra is szemvedtek, Massa már a Q2-ben is szemvedett, ö a 12.helyröl indulhat holnap. Alonso egy lehelettel jobban teljesített ma, bejutva a Q3-ba megszerezte a 9.helyet, ám Raikönnen büntetésének köszönhetöen holnap a nyolcadik helyröl vághat neki a versenynek.


----------



## ancsiszu (2012 Március 26)

Hát inkább mclaren..sajnos..


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Március 26)

*Maláj Nagydíj: Kaotikus versenyen nyert Alonso és a Ferrari*​ 
Vasárnap nagy izgalmakat hozott a Maláj verseny. Ugyanis a verseny megkezdése után megérkezett az egész hétvégére jósolt esö. A trópusi vihar aztán szépen megkavarta a versenyt. 
A rajt után a McLarenes versenyzök haladtak az égen, ám néhány kör megtétele után leszakadt az ég a pilóták mehettek a pitbe az esögumikért. A trópusi vihar miatt a 9.körben megszakították piros zászlóval a versenyt. A viadal csaknem 45.precig állt. Ezután az új rajt következett a biztonsági autó mögött. Majd miután a biztonsági autó elhagyta a pályát folytatódhatott a viadal. Ennek a akotikus idöjárásnak Fernando Alonso és a Ferrari örült a legjobban. Alonso a 8.helyröl indulva egy jókor kivitelezett kerékcserével átugrotta az egész mezönyt és a biztonsági autós fázis után az élre állt. Őt követte a második helyen Sergio Perez a Sauber pilótája, míg a harmadik helyen Hamilton haladt. Jenson Buttonnak és Sebastian Vettelnek nem sok szerencséje volt, ugyanis mindkettöjük ütközött Karthikeyannal, így egyiküknek sem sikerült a pontszerzés. Michael Schumachernek sem volt sok szerencséje a rajtot követöen össze ütközött Romain Grosjeannal így egész hátulról kellett felküzdenie magát az élbojba. Végül Schumi a 10.helyen fejezte be a versenyt. Jól sikerült viszont a verseny Raikönnen számára. Miután a 10 heylröl indulva átverekedte magát a mezőnyön az 5.helyen ért célba. Raikönnen elégedett volt helyezésével. Mark Webber a Red Bull második pilótája a 4.helyen végzett. 

*Végeredmény: Malajziai Nagydíj - Sepang *
*1. Fernando Alonso *
*2. Sergio Perez *
*3. Lewis Hamilton*​ 
Alonso ezzel a gyözelmével átvette a pillanatnyi vezetést a VB pontversenyben.

*VB pontverseny állása:*
*1. Fernando Alonso (Ferrari) 35pont*
*2. Lewis Hamilton (McLaren) 30pont*
*3. Jenson Button ( McLaren) 25pont*
*4. Mark Webber (Red Bull) 24pont*
*5. Sergio Perez (Sauber) 22 pont*
*6. Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull) 18pont*

*Csapatok állása:*
*1. McLaren Mercedes - 55pont*
*2. Red Bull - 42pont*
*3. Ferrari - 35pont*​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Április 15)

cicamica1988 írta:


> *Kínai Nagydíj:Nico Rosberg megszerezte első gyözelmét *
> 
> ​A kínai nagydíjon a Mercedes német versenyzője Nico Rosberg élete első győzelmét aratta. A német versenyző rajt-cél gyözelmet aratott. Mögötte azomban nagy keveredés alakult ki, nagy harc rajlott a dobogós helyekért. A verseny feléig Schumacher állt a második helyen, ám ő az első boxkiállása után müszaki hiba miatt kénytelen volt feladni a versenyt. Így aztán Schumacher kiállása után Button került a második helyre. Mögötte aztán szoros verseny alakult ki. A második kerékcserék után Massa majd Raikönnen került a harmadik helyre, ám mind a brazil mind a finn oly lassú tepót dikált, hogy szépen maga mögé gyüjtötte a versenyzöket. Így ebben a vonatban utazott jó néhány körön keresztül Vettel, Hamilton, Webber, Perez, Kobajashi és Alonso. Ám Alonso egy balga hibát elkövetve vissza csúszott egészen a 10.helyig. Néhány körrel a verseny vége elött Raikönnen gumijai megadták magukat és a második helyröl egészen a 14.helyre esett vissza. Vettel kicsit szerencsésebb volt, mert az ö gumijai nem fogytak el teljesen, de azért Hamiltonnak és Webbernek sikerült kielőznie a világbajnokot. ​*Kínai Nagydíj végeredmény:*
> *1.Nico Rosberg (Mercedes) 1:36:26.929*
> ...


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Április 21)

*Rosberg nyerte a második szabadedzést *


2012. 04. 21. 08.34 <RIGHT> 





*

Nico Rosberg a Kínai Nagydíjon aratott győzelme után a Bahreini Nagydíj második szabadedzésén ismét az első helyet szerezte meg.*

Miközben a Force India kihagyta a délutáni második szabadedzést, mert aggódtak a szerelők biztonsága miatt, Rosberg 1:32.816-tal megnyerte a gyakorlást.

A német pilóta fél órával az edzés megkezdése után futotta meg a délután leggyorsabb körét, befejezve a harcot, mely a Mercedes két pilótája és Sebastian Vettel között folyt az első helyért.

Rosberg leggyorsabb körének befejeztével 0.8 másodperccel állt a mezőny előtt, habár a hátrányt faragni tudták, senkinek nem sikerült a Mercedes pilótáját legyőznie.

Mark Webber lett a második a Red Bullal, 0.446 másodperces lemaradással Rosberg mögött és 0.263 másodperces előnnyel Vettelhez képest, aki az edzés végén majdnem ütközött honfitársával, Michael Schumacherrel. Szerencsére egyik autó sem sérült meg és Schumacher a napot az ötödik helyen fejezte be, egy másodperccel csapattársa mögött.

A hétszeres világbajnok a két McLaren közé került, Lewis Hamilton a negyedik, Jenson Button a hatodik lett - 0.9 és 1.4 másodperccel lemaradva Rosberg mögött.

A Sauber bíztató edzést zárt, Kamui Kobayashi és Sergio Perez a hetedik és 10. lett, közéjük Fernando Alonso és Romain Grosjean ékelődött be.

A Force India döntése miatt csak 22 autó körözött a pályán, a silverstone-i alakulat szerelői mielőtt elhagyták a pályát megkezdték a felkészülést a szombati napra és az időmérő edzésre.

A még mindig koszos pálya miatt a kerékvetőket és a bukóteret többször igénybe vették a pilóták, de komolyabb dráma, baleset, vagy probléma nem volt, minden autó 25-35 kört teljesített.

A Bahreini Nagydíj harmadik szabadedzése helyi idő szerint *szombaton 11 órakor kezdődik *Szahírban.

*Bahreini Nagydíj - 2. szabadedzés végeredménye:*


*Hely Versenyző CSapat Idő Körök*

*1Nico RosbergMercedes1’32.81633*
2Mark WebberRed Bull1’33.26226
3Sebastian VettelRed Bull1’33.52528
4Lewis HamiltonMcLaren1’33.74726
5Michael SchumacherMercedes1’33.86232
6Jenson ButtonMcLaren1’34.24628
7Kamui KobayashiSauber1’34.41134
8Fernando AlonsoFerrari1’34.44931
9Romain GrosjeanLotus1’34.61532
10Sergio PerezSauber1’34.89334
11Daniel RicciardoToro Rosso1’34.89529
12Felipe MassaFerrari1’34.94130
13Kimi RäikkönenLotus1’35.18333
14Jean-Éric VergneToro Rosso1’35.22926
15Pastor MaldonadoWilliams1’35.45938
16Vitaly PetrovCaterham1’35.91333
17Heikki KovalainenCaterham1’35.96835
18Bruno SennaWilliams1’36.16930
19Timo GlockMarussia1’36.58733
20Charles PicMarussia1’37.80333
21Pedro de la RosaHRT1’37.81228
22Narain KarthikeyanHRT1’39.64927
23Paul di RestaForce India----------0
24Nico HülkenbergForce India----------0



*Schumacher: Jó, hogy ilyen versenyképes a mezőny *







*

Michael Schumacher elmondta, élvezi a 2012-es mezőny versenyképességét, annak ellenére, hogy az élcsapatok nagyon visszaeshetnek, ha rossz hétvégét fognak ki.*

Az idei évben futott versenyek során több különlegesség történt, a kisebb csapatok számos alkalommal felborították a szokásos erősorrendet. A hétszeres világbajnok szerint ez jót tesz a sportnak.

"Azt hiszem, ez nagyon izgalmas. Ha nem tudsz mindent tökéletesen összerakni, akkor beszorulsz valaki mögé és nem tudsz előbbre kerülni, amely frusztráló. Ez teszi az egészet izgalmassá. Érdekes, ha megnézzük Sanghajt, amikor a Mercedes az élen állt és Malajziát, ahol szenvedett az abroncsokkal. Nem is említve azt a tényt, hogy lehetsz első, vagy 10. helyezett is. Sebastian Kínában kiesett az időmérő edzés második etapjában. Ezzel meg kell birkózni."

Schumacher szerint egyre növekszik a nyomás a csapatokon, de véleménye szerint nem lesz könnyű egyik csapatnak sem a maximumot nyújtani minden versenyen.

"Minden nagyon szoros. Minden versenyhétvégén egy ezer darabos kirakóval kezdünk, mindent a lehető legjobban kell összerakni. Lehet a kirakót összerakni, de talán nem mindig sikerül megfelelően. De itt kell megemlíteni azt, hogy minden pálya más karakterű. Autót ezekhez illeszkedik? Ez egy újabb pont, ami lehet jó, vagy rossz. Majd kiderül. Bahrein más lesz, mint Kína, nagyon meleg az idő, amely várható volt. De mit jelent ez az erősorrendben?"


​


----------



## zharmat (2012 Április 21)

Hajrá Schumi!


----------



## zharmat (2012 Május 9)

Barcelonában remélem izgalmasabb futam lesz, mint amit utoljára láthattunk.


----------



## mbalazs7 (2012 Május 21)

M. Schumacher, mindenki előtt!


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Május 31)

*Kovalainen: Alonso lesz a bajnok*


​




*
A Caterham finn pilótája, Heikki Kovalainen szerint az idei szoros bajnoki küzdelem elsőszámú esélyese nem más, mint a bajnokságot hat futam után jelenleg is vezető Fernando Alonso.* 



A Ferrari teljesítménybeli hátrányai ellenére Alonso az egyike azon hat pilótának, akiknek sikerült idén futamot nyerniük, a kiegyensúlyozott teljesítményének köszönhetően pedig a spanyolok kétszeres bajnoka hat futam után, ha 3 ponttal is, de vezeti a ponttáblázatot. 

„Alonso, vezet… és igen, ő el tudja vinni az idei bajnoki címet is” – nyilatkozta Kovalainen a finn Turun Sanomatnak. – „Különleges helyzetekben, vagy időjárási körülmények között mindig van egy biztos pont, ez pedig az, hogy Alonso mindig ott van valahol a mezőny elején.” 

Ugyanakkor azt Kovalainen is elismeri, hogy Alonso győzelmét nem lehet biztosra venni, mert az idei szezon hihetetlenül kiszámíthatatlan. „Jó példa erre Monaco, ahol a McLaren általában jó formában van, de most hirtelen csak átlagosak lettek, és Jenson Button nem is tudott engem megelőzni. Ha ugyanis az idei szezonban az abroncsaid nem működnek, akkor vége is van a dalnak.” 

Alonso esélyeit illetően Kovalainen nincs egyedül, az egykori Formula-1-es pilóta, Mika Salo, aki 1999-ben maga is megfordult a Ferrarinál, szintén a spanyolra tippelne az idei bajnoki címmel kapcsolatban. „Az autó figyelemreméltóan fejlődött” – nyilatkozta Salo a finn MTV3-nak. – „Így most már Massa is képes azt megfelelően vezetni. A Red Bullos fiúk (Sebastian Vettel és Mark Webber) közel vannak Alonsóhoz a bajnokságban. De még messze van a vége, és ők egymástól veszik majd el a pontokat. Alonsónál azonban ez nem fordulhat elő.” 

Salo szerint a sötét ló pedig a Mercedes fiatal németje, Nico Rosberg lehet, aki csak 17 ponttal van lemaradva Alonsótól, miközben a Mercedes idei konstrukciója a W03-as, a szuper DRS miatt is, néhány futamon pokolian gyors lehet még. Ráadásul Rosberg nagyon kiegyensúlyozott, hiszen a sanghaji győzelme óta ő szerezte az egyik legtöbb pontot a mezőnyben.


----------



## Petyko70 (2012 Június 2)

Igen csak kéne Sumi alá egy jó/jobb autó, hajrá...


----------



## Lawly (2012 Június 17)

Most állítólag jobban ráfekszik a csapat az ő autójára, bár szerintem már késő... meg végülis "felesleges", inkább Rosberget tegyék világbajnokká (ami persze irreális kérés, de Schuminak már mindegy sajnos ebben a szezonban...).


----------



## Morodell (2012 Június 20)

Go Kimi!


----------



## atek27 (2012 Június 20)

Addig jó a F1, amíg szoros és kiszámíthatatlan. Vajon meg lesz-e a 8. futamon a 8. győztes? Szerintem még Raikönnennek és Schumachernek van esélye a győzelemre, ha elkerüli őket a pechszéria.
Kimit szívesen látnám a dobogó tetején, mert aki nem pocsolja a pezsgőt, hanem issza, arra fel kell nézni.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 23)

*F1 Európa Nagydíj - Vettelé a második szabadedzés*



_*A világbajnoki címvédő Sebastian Vettel, a Red Bull német pilótája nyerte a Valenciában zajló Forma-1-es Európa Nagydíj pénteki második szabadedzését.*_

A második helyen a szintén német* Nico Hülkenberg* (Force India) végzett, míg a harmadik a japán *Kobajasi Kamui* (Sauber) lett.

A vb-pontversenyben jelenleg élen álló brit *Lewis Hamilton (McLaren) csak a 14.*, a hétszeres világbajnok Michael Schumacher (Mercedes) a negyedik legjobb időt autózta.
*

Eredmények:*

*2. szabadedzés:*

*---------------*

*1. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull) 1:39.334 perc*

*2. Nico Hülkenberg (német, Force India) 1:39.465*

*3. Kobajasi Kamui (japán, Sauber) 1:39.595*

*4. Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes) 1:39.601*

*5. Bruno Senna (brazil, Williams) 1:39.644*

*6. Paul di Resta (brit, Force India) 1:39.700*
*

korábban:*

*1. szabadedzés:*

*---------------*

*1. Pastor Maldonado **(venezuelai, Williams) 1:40.890 perc*

*2. Vettel 1:40.973*

*3. Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull) 1:40.984*

*4. Jenson Button (brit, McLaren) 1:40.994*

*5. Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari) 1:41.065*

*6. di Resta 1:41.105*

*

a további program:*

*szombat:*

*
3. szabadedzés **11 ó*

*
időmérő edzés **14 ó*

*

vasárnap:*

*futam 14 ó*​


----------



## Morodell (2012 Június 23)

Jó kis verseny lesz ez Valencia-ban!


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 23)

[h=2]Európa Nagydíj - Button nyerte a harmadik szabadedzést[/h]*2012. június 23. szombat, 13:10


**A McLarennel versenyző brit Jenson Button nyerte a Valenciában zajló Forma-1-es Európa Nagydíj szombati szabadedzését.*

Mögötte a Lotust irányító francia *Romain Grosjean* és csapattársa, a finn_* Kimi Ra:ikkönen*_ autózta a második és harmadik leggyorsabb időt.

A vb-pontversenyben élen álló brit _*Lewis Hamilton *_(McLaren) a *8.*, a világbajnoki címvédő német *Sebastian Vettel* (Red Bull) a *13.* lett.

*eredmények:*
*3. szabadedzés:*
*---------------*
*1. Jenson Button (brit, McLaren) 1:38.562 perc*
2. Romain Grosjean (francia, Lotus) 1:38.655
3. Kimi Ra:ikkönen (finn, Lotus) 1:38.759
4. Nico Hülkenberg (német, Force India) 1:38.819
5. Paul di Resta (brit, Force India) 1:38.892
6. Sergio Pérez (mexikói, Sauber) 1:39.084

*a pénteki eredmények:*
*2. szabadedzés:*
*-----------------------*
*1. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull) 1:39.334 perc*
2. Hülkenberg 1:39.465
3. Kobajasi Kamui (japán, Sauber) 1:39.595
4. Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes) 1:39.601
5. Bruno Senna (brazil, Williams) 1:39.644
6. Di Resta 1:39.700


*1. szabadedzés:*
*------------------------*
*1. Pastor Maldonado (venezuelai, Williams) 1:40.890 perc*
2. Vettel 1:40.973
3. Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull) 1:40.984
4. Button 1:40.994
5. Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari) 1:41.065
6. Di Resta 1:41.105


*Az időmérő edzés 14ó-tól megkezdődött*​


----------



## Morodell (2012 Június 25)

Tényleg jó verseny volt, Alonso nagyot ment, Vettel kiesése sajnálatos.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 27)

*Forma-1 Magyar Nagydíj - Több mint 600 ezer dollárral nőtt a jogdíj*​

<right> 

</right>





*

Több mint 600 ezer dollárral emelkedett a 2012-es Forma-1-es Magyar Nagydíj megrendezésének jogdíja.*


A keddi Magyar Közlönyben megjelent 1214/2012. kormányhatározatban az áll, hogy az idén kifizetendő jogdíj összege ​körülbelül_* 6,1 milliárd forint*_. A kormány egyúttal visszavonta az 1093/2009-es határozatot, amelyben a 2012-es futam megrendezésének jogdíját kb. *5,9 milliárd forint *rögzítették.

Nem változott az, hogy a 2012 utáni években kifizetendő jogdíj összege az előző éves jogdíj 7,5 százalékával emelkedik majd. Az Orbán Viktor miniszterelnök által aláírt keddi határozatban az áll, hogy az érintett minisztereknek kell gondoskodniuk arról, hogy a jogdíjfizetéshez szükséges költségvetési támogatás* "törvényekben való tervezését folyamatosan biztosítsák úgy, hogy az adott évre esedékes rendezői jogdíj kifizetéséhez szükséges forrás fedezetét az adott év költségvetésébe betervezik."*

*A Hungaroring Sport Zrt.-nek jelenleg 2016-ig van érvényes szerződése a világbajnoki sorozat kereskedelmi jogait birtokló Formula One Administration Ltd.-vel a mogyoródi futam megrendezésére. *


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 28)

[h=2]Montezemolo: A Ferrai versenyképes, de a sikerhez több kell[/h]

*Luca di Montezemolo, a Forma-1-es Ferrari csapat elnöke szerint az autó versenyképes, de ha komoly sikereket szeretnének elérni, akkor ennél jóval több szükséges.*

_*"Egy csodálatos pilótával, no meg a csapat elképesztően jó munkájának köszönhetően, de nem a legjobb autóval vezetjük a bajnokságot"*_ - mondta Montezemolo.

Fernando Alonso vasárnap nagyszerű versenyzéssel a 11. helyről startolva nyerte meg a Valenciában rendezett Európa Nagydíjat és húszpontos előnnyel vezeti a vb-pontversenyt.

Montezemolo arra hívta fel a figyelmet, hogy a Red Bull nagyon gyors, ezért ha csapata azt szeretné, hogy a világbajnoki sorozat végén is Alonso álljon az élen, akkor mindenképpen tenniük kell egy lépését előre.​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 30)

*Sauber: Optimistán várjuk Silverstone-t
*






<right>

</right>
*A legutóbbi, Európa Nagydíjon a Sauber F1 Team vegyes szerencsével zárt, most a csapatnak nagyobb elvárásai vannak a jövő hétvégén, Silverstone-ban megrendezésre kerülő Brit Nagydíjra.
 
A Sauber-Ferrari C31-hez fejlesztések készülnek a világbajnokság kilencedik futamára. Kamui Kobayashi, aki nagyszerű teljesítményt mutatott a valenciai időmérő edzésen és kezdetben a negyedik helyen haladt, továbbra is pozitíven nyilatkozik, annak ellenére, hogy rajtrács büntetéssel kell számolnia. Sergio Perez szeretne jobb időmérő edzést teljesíteni, mint legutóbb és ezért elsődlegesen a szombati munkára koncentrál.

**Kamui Kobayashi: 

"Örömmel várom ezt a versenyt és egészen magasak az elvárásaim. Silverstone az egyik kedvenc pályám. Autóink mindig jók voltak a közepes és nagy sebességű kanyarokban, de a Sauber C31-gyel javítottunk a lassú kanyarokban mutatott teljesítményen, amely azt jelenti, nem lehet problémánk a pálya új részével, melyet 2010-ben alakítottak ki. Annak ellenére, hogy büntetéssel kell számoljak, amely öt helyes hátrasorolást jelent a rajtrácson, optimista vagyok a versenyt illetően. Úgy érzem, valami különlegeset tudunk elérni Angliában és remélem, több szerencsém lesz." 

Sergio Perez: 

"Tetszik a silverstone-i pálya. Nyertem itt a Formula 3-ban és a GP2-ben is és tavalyi első Formula-1-es versenyem jó volt. A hetedik lettem és ez volt a legjobb eredményem 2011-ben. Őrült verseny volt, nehezek voltak a körülmények a száradó pályával. Azt hiszem, autónk jó lesz Silverstone-ban és szeretnék újabb dobogós helyezésért harcolni. Véleményem szerint Silverstone-ban még nehezebb előzni, mint Valenciában, ezért az időmérő edzés fontos lesz. Jobb rajtpozíciót kell szereznem, mint a legutóbbi versenyen. Nagyon tetszenek a gyors és száguldó kanyarok, így ez nagyon élvezetes része a pályának. A silverstone-i verseny különleges - a rajongók és a hangulat miatt, valamint személy szerint nekem is. Három évet éltem Oxfordban és van néhány barátom itt, Angliában." 

Giampaolo Dall’Ara, vezető pályamérnök: 

"A silverstone-i pálya nagyon eltér attól a két pályától, ahol legutóbb versenyeztünk. Kihívást jelentő nagy sebességű kanyarok vannak itt és egy olyan beállításra van szükség, amely optimalizált az aerodinamikára, valamint az irányváltoztatásokra. Silverstone a régi pályákra emlékeztet felszínével, amely nem tökéletes és néhány helyen egészen huplis. Emellett valódi kihívást jelent a pilóták számra. Az egyenesek nem túl hosszúak, ennek következtében egészen nagy leszorítóerővel megyünk. A DRS zóna ugyanott lesz, ahol tavaly, azon a részen, melyet néhány éve építettek meg. A hossza egészen korlátozott, így előzni nem könnyű. A lágy és a kemény gumikeveréket kapjuk, amely várhatóan jól fekszik majd a pályának és a felmelegítése nem jelent majd problémát. Mindig fontos tényező Silverstone-ban az időjárás, ezt figyelembe kel venni, amikor a versenyhétvégére készülünk és a verseny során ehhez alkalmazkodni kell. A Sauber C31-re aerodinamikai fejlesztési csomag kerül, amely módosított motorborítást tartalmaz és az autó hátsó része is átalakításra került. A pálya vonalvezetését és az autónk karakterét nézve azt hiszem, optimistán készülhetünk a versenyhétvégére."



*2013-tól a McLaren is vonórudas felfüggesztést használna








*A spanyol Marca értesülései szerint a McLaren azt fontolgatja, hogy a 2013-as autóján a Ferrari által visszahozott innovatív vonórudas első felfüggesztést fogja használni.

*Az év elején a Ferrari sokak értetlenkedését kiváltotta, hogy az F2012-es autójánál visszatért a 2001 óta az F1-ben nem használt vonórudas első felfüggesztéshez. A kezdeti problémák után azonban úgy tűnik, hogy a maranellóiak megtanulták megfelelően használni az alacsonyabb súlypontot jelentő vonórudas felfüggesztést, ez pedig a hírek szerint a McLaren technikai igazgatójának, Paddy Lowe-nak figyelmét is felkeltette. 

A Marca szerint ezért Lowe jelenleg komoly figyelmet fordít a 2013-as MP4/28-as tervezésének első lépései alatt a Ferrari F2012-es tanulmányozására, hiszen állítólag a vonórudas első felfüggesztés segítségével a diffúzor irányába is több levegőt lehet beengedni.




Ralf Schumacher ma 37 éves







*A hétszeres világbajnok Michael Schumacher öccsének lenni egyszerre jelentett előnyt és hátrányt a Formula-1-be vezető úton, majd az F1-ben, ahol Ralf több mint egy évtizedre vetette meg a lábát, de a futamgyőzelmei ellenére sem tudott megragadni az élmezőnyben. 
**
Ralf Schumacher ma 37 éves.

*Ralf Karl-Heinz Schumacher 1975. június 30-án született a németországi Hürth-Hermülheimben. A bátyjához Michael Schumacherhez hasonlóan, Ralf a szülei által Kerpenben működtetett gokart pályán nőt fel. A három éves kora óta gokartozó Ralf számos német és európai sikert követően 17 évesen 1992-ben a Forma autók között folytatta a pályafutását. A Formula Junior után 1994-ben már a Formula-3-ban versenyzett, ahol Jorg Müller és Alex Wurz mögött a 3. helyen fejezte be az évet, majd 1995-ben Norberto Fontana mögött a 2. helyen végzett. Fontana és Ralf 1996-ban is összetalálkozott, ezúttal a japán Formula-3000-ben vívtak a bajnoki címért, amit végül a német pilóta vihetett haza. Ralf teljesítménye és az ekkor már kétszeres világbajnok báty jól csengő neve miatt a fiatal német pilótára felfigyelt Eddie Jordan és leszerződtette őt az 1997-es szezonra. 

Ralf Schumacher 22 évesen a Jordan csapat színeiben mutatkozhatott be a Formula-1-ben. Az ekkor középcsapatnak számító Jordannál már a harmadik futamán, az Argentin Nagydíjon a dobogóra álló Ralf az év végén a 11. helyen fejezte be a bajnokságot, amit a következő szezonban már két dobogós eredménnyel a 10. helyre javít. A kezdeti sikerek hatására 1999-ben Ralfot leszerződteti a Williams istálló. A gyári támogatás híján maradó Williams autóival Ralf 1999-ben remek szezont futva 16 futamból, 11-szer pontszerző helyen végezve a bajnokság 6. helyén végez, amin 2000-ben egy újabb pozíciót javít köszönhetően a csapat új partnere a BMW által biztosított erőforrásoknak, amelyek 2001-ben végre hozzásegítik az időközben már elég tapasztalatot gyűjtött pilótát az első futamgyőzelemhez. A San Marinói Nagydíjon aratott győzelmét pedig Kanadában bátyját, Michaelt legyőzve, majd Hockenheimben csapattárasa, Juan Pablo Montoya kiesését követően is meg tudja ismételni, így az év végén legjobb szezonját futva a 4. helyen fejezi be a világbajnokságot. Ralf pályafutásában ezt követően még két „jó” szezon következik, 2002-ben az év elején mutatott teljesítménye és malajziai győzelmének köszönhetően egy összetett 4. helyet, majd 2003-ban két újabb futamgyőzelmet szerez, amivel sokáig a bajnokság egyik esélyesének számított. 2004-ben azonban egy kiegyensúlyozatlan év és egy Indianapolisban elszenvedett baleset árnyékolja be Ralf teljesítményét, majd 2005-ben a csapatot váltó és a Toyotához szerződő német Indianapolisban egy újabb balesettel és rohamosan hanyatló formával hívja fel magára a figyelmet, aminek eredményeképpen a 2007-ben 5 ponttal csak a bajnokság 16. helyén végző pilóta szerződését nem hosszabbítja meg a csapat. A csak sztár gázsiért szerződő német pilóta után azonban nem kapkodtak a Formula-1-es istállók, így Ralf végül a Német Túraautó bajnokságban (DTM) folytatta a pályafutását, ahol a Mercedes csapat színeiben 2010-ben megszerezte az első pole pozícióját, majd 2011-ben egy harmadik és egy második hely képében az első dobogóit is. 

*Ralf Schumacher 181 futamon indult a Formula-1-ben, 6 futamgyőzelmet, 6 pole pozíciót, 8 leggyorsabb kört, 27 dobogót és 329 világbajnoki pontot szerzett.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 30)

*Sauber: Optimistán várjuk Silverstone-t
*






<right>

</right>
*A legutóbbi, Európa Nagydíjon a Sauber F1 Team vegyes szerencsével zárt, most a csapatnak nagyobb elvárásai vannak a jövő hétvégén, Silverstone-ban megrendezésre kerülő Brit Nagydíjra.
 
A Sauber-Ferrari C31-hez fejlesztések készülnek a világbajnokság kilencedik futamára. Kamui Kobayashi, aki nagyszerű teljesítményt mutatott a valenciai időmérő edzésen és kezdetben a negyedik helyen haladt, továbbra is pozitíven nyilatkozik, annak ellenére, hogy rajtrács büntetéssel kell számolnia. Sergio Perez szeretne jobb időmérő edzést teljesíteni, mint legutóbb és ezért elsődlegesen a szombati munkára koncentrál.

**Kamui Kobayashi: 

"Örömmel várom ezt a versenyt és egészen magasak az elvárásaim. Silverstone az egyik kedvenc pályám. Autóink mindig jók voltak a közepes és nagy sebességű kanyarokban, de a Sauber C31-gyel javítottunk a lassú kanyarokban mutatott teljesítményen, amely azt jelenti, nem lehet problémánk a pálya új részével, melyet 2010-ben alakítottak ki. Annak ellenére, hogy büntetéssel kell számoljak, amely öt helyes hátrasorolást jelent a rajtrácson, optimista vagyok a versenyt illetően. Úgy érzem, valami különlegeset tudunk elérni Angliában és remélem, több szerencsém lesz." 

Sergio Perez: 

"Tetszik a silverstone-i pálya. Nyertem itt a Formula 3-ban és a GP2-ben is és tavalyi első Formula-1-es versenyem jó volt. A hetedik lettem és ez volt a legjobb eredményem 2011-ben. Őrült verseny volt, nehezek voltak a körülmények a száradó pályával. Azt hiszem, autónk jó lesz Silverstone-ban és szeretnék újabb dobogós helyezésért harcolni. Véleményem szerint Silverstone-ban még nehezebb előzni, mint Valenciában, ezért az időmérő edzés fontos lesz. Jobb rajtpozíciót kell szereznem, mint a legutóbbi versenyen. Nagyon tetszenek a gyors és száguldó kanyarok, így ez nagyon élvezetes része a pályának. A silverstone-i verseny különleges - a rajongók és a hangulat miatt, valamint személy szerint nekem is. Három évet éltem Oxfordban és van néhány barátom itt, Angliában." 

Giampaolo Dall’Ara, vezető pályamérnök: 

"A silverstone-i pálya nagyon eltér attól a két pályától, ahol legutóbb versenyeztünk. Kihívást jelentő nagy sebességű kanyarok vannak itt és egy olyan beállításra van szükség, amely optimalizált az aerodinamikára, valamint az irányváltoztatásokra. Silverstone a régi pályákra emlékeztet felszínével, amely nem tökéletes és néhány helyen egészen huplis. Emellett valódi kihívást jelent a pilóták számra. Az egyenesek nem túl hosszúak, ennek következtében egészen nagy leszorítóerővel megyünk. A DRS zóna ugyanott lesz, ahol tavaly, azon a részen, melyet néhány éve építettek meg. A hossza egészen korlátozott, így előzni nem könnyű. A lágy és a kemény gumikeveréket kapjuk, amely várhatóan jól fekszik majd a pályának és a felmelegítése nem jelent majd problémát. Mindig fontos tényező Silverstone-ban az időjárás, ezt figyelembe kel venni, amikor a versenyhétvégére készülünk és a verseny során ehhez alkalmazkodni kell. A Sauber C31-re aerodinamikai fejlesztési csomag kerül, amely módosított motorborítást tartalmaz és az autó hátsó része is átalakításra került. A pálya vonalvezetését és az autónk karakterét nézve azt hiszem, optimistán készülhetünk a versenyhétvégére."



*2013-tól a McLaren is vonórudas felfüggesztést használna








*A spanyol Marca értesülései szerint a McLaren azt fontolgatja, hogy a 2013-as autóján a Ferrari által visszahozott innovatív vonórudas első felfüggesztést fogja használni.

*Az év elején a Ferrari sokak értetlenkedését kiváltotta, hogy az F2012-es autójánál visszatért a 2001 óta az F1-ben nem használt vonórudas első felfüggesztéshez. A kezdeti problémák után azonban úgy tűnik, hogy a maranellóiak megtanulták megfelelően használni az alacsonyabb súlypontot jelentő vonórudas felfüggesztést, ez pedig a hírek szerint a McLaren technikai igazgatójának, Paddy Lowe-nak figyelmét is felkeltette. 

A Marca szerint ezért Lowe jelenleg komoly figyelmet fordít a 2013-as MP4/28-as tervezésének első lépései alatt a Ferrari F2012-es tanulmányozására, hiszen állítólag a vonórudas első felfüggesztés segítségével a diffúzor irányába is több levegőt lehet beengedni.




Ralf Schumacher ma 37 éves







*A hétszeres világbajnok Michael Schumacher öccsének lenni egyszerre jelentett előnyt és hátrányt a Formula-1-be vezető úton, majd az F1-ben, ahol Ralf több mint egy évtizedre vetette meg a lábát, de a futamgyőzelmei ellenére sem tudott megragadni az élmezőnyben. 
**
Ralf Schumacher ma 37 éves.

*Ralf Karl-Heinz Schumacher 1975. június 30-án született a németországi Hürth-Hermülheimben. A bátyjához Michael Schumacherhez hasonlóan, Ralf a szülei által Kerpenben működtetett gokart pályán nőt fel. A három éves kora óta gokartozó Ralf számos német és európai sikert követően 17 évesen 1992-ben a Forma autók között folytatta a pályafutását. A Formula Junior után 1994-ben már a Formula-3-ban versenyzett, ahol Jorg Müller és Alex Wurz mögött a 3. helyen fejezte be az évet, majd 1995-ben Norberto Fontana mögött a 2. helyen végzett. Fontana és Ralf 1996-ban is összetalálkozott, ezúttal a japán Formula-3000-ben vívtak a bajnoki címért, amit végül a német pilóta vihetett haza. Ralf teljesítménye és az ekkor már kétszeres világbajnok báty jól csengő neve miatt a fiatal német pilótára felfigyelt Eddie Jordan és leszerződtette őt az 1997-es szezonra. 

Ralf Schumacher 22 évesen a Jordan csapat színeiben mutatkozhatott be a Formula-1-ben. Az ekkor középcsapatnak számító Jordannál már a harmadik futamán, az Argentin Nagydíjon a dobogóra álló Ralf az év végén a 11. helyen fejezte be a bajnokságot, amit a következő szezonban már két dobogós eredménnyel a 10. helyre javít. A kezdeti sikerek hatására 1999-ben Ralfot leszerződteti a Williams istálló. A gyári támogatás híján maradó Williams autóival Ralf 1999-ben remek szezont futva 16 futamból, 11-szer pontszerző helyen végezve a bajnokság 6. helyén végez, amin 2000-ben egy újabb pozíciót javít köszönhetően a csapat új partnere a BMW által biztosított erőforrásoknak, amelyek 2001-ben végre hozzásegítik az időközben már elég tapasztalatot gyűjtött pilótát az első futamgyőzelemhez. A San Marinói Nagydíjon aratott győzelmét pedig Kanadában bátyját, Michaelt legyőzve, majd Hockenheimben csapattárasa, Juan Pablo Montoya kiesését követően is meg tudja ismételni, így az év végén legjobb szezonját futva a 4. helyen fejezi be a világbajnokságot. Ralf pályafutásában ezt követően még két „jó” szezon következik, 2002-ben az év elején mutatott teljesítménye és malajziai győzelmének köszönhetően egy összetett 4. helyet, majd 2003-ban két újabb futamgyőzelmet szerez, amivel sokáig a bajnokság egyik esélyesének számított. 2004-ben azonban egy kiegyensúlyozatlan év és egy Indianapolisban elszenvedett baleset árnyékolja be Ralf teljesítményét, majd 2005-ben a csapatot váltó és a Toyotához szerződő német Indianapolisban egy újabb balesettel és rohamosan hanyatló formával hívja fel magára a figyelmet, aminek eredményeképpen a 2007-ben 5 ponttal csak a bajnokság 16. helyén végző pilóta szerződését nem hosszabbítja meg a csapat. A csak sztár gázsiért szerződő német pilóta után azonban nem kapkodtak a Formula-1-es istállók, így Ralf végül a Német Túraautó bajnokságban (DTM) folytatta a pályafutását, ahol a Mercedes csapat színeiben 2010-ben megszerezte az első pole pozícióját, majd 2011-ben egy harmadik és egy második hely képében az első dobogóit is. 

*Ralf Schumacher 181 futamon indult a Formula-1-ben, 6 futamgyőzelmet, 6 pole pozíciót, 8 leggyorsabb kört, 27 dobogót és 329 világbajnoki pontot szerzett.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Július 27)

*A csapatok már a jövő évi terveiket készítik*





 

A Formula-1-es csapatok már elkezdhetik készíteni terveiket a téli tesztre és a jövő évi bajnokságra, a téli felkészülés februárban kezdődik Spanyolországban, míg a szezonnyitóra március 17-én kerül sor.

Az Auto Motor und Sport arról számolt be, hogy a csaptok már elkészítették előzetes terveiket, 2013-as autójukat első alkalommal február 5-én tesztelnék. 

Az első jerezi teszt dátumát annak fényében határozták meg, hogy a FOM döntésétől függően az ausztrál futam a tervek szerint március 17-én kerül megrendezésre. 

A csapatoknak ennek következtében a 12 napos szezon előtti tesztről kell dönteniük, mely háromszor négy nap lesz. 

A német hír szerint a csapatok megegyeztek a szezon közbeni teszt eltörléséről. 

Az Auto Motor und Sport úgy értesült, az alakulatok Jerez után február közepén Barcelonába utaznak, majd ugyanitt futják az utolsó tesztet is, melyre március 3-ig sor kerül. 

_*"Van egy készenléti terv arra az esetre is, ha a melbourne-i versenyre március 10-én kerülne sor" *_- közölte a McLaren csapatfőnöke, Martin Whitmarsh. 

Ebben az esetben a februári tesztek egy héttel korábban kerülnének megrendezésre. Azonban ez problémát okozhat az első, jerezi teszt esetében, mivel a pálya február 5 előtt más eseménynek ad otthont.



*Dennis: Hamilton marad a McLarennél*








 

*A McLaren Csoport elnöke, Ron Dennis bízik benne, hogy Lewis Hamilton 2013-ban is a McLarent erősíti.*

A korábbi csapatfőnök arra számít, az év későbbi szakaszában kerülhet sor a szerződéshosszabbításra. Annak ellenére, hogy szégyenfolt esett rajtuk, Ron Dennis bízik benne, a csapat visszatért a jó útra és folyamatosan a győzelemért tud harcolni.



*"Kisebb szégyenfolt esett hírnevünkön, de azt hiszem, most ismét egészen erősek vagyunk" *- nyilatkozta Dennis.

_*"Remélhetőleg a nyári szünetre egy jó magyarországi eredményt követően vonulhatunk. Kilenc verseny lesz még, így jó esélyünk van a bajnokságban. Nincs ok ra, amiért Lewis nem vezethetné autónkat a jövőben."*_

Hamilton jelenleg 62 pontos hátrányban van a világbajnokságot vezető Fernando Alonsóval szemben, amely több, mint két futamgyőzelmet jelent. Azonban Dennis bízik a Hockenheimben bevetett fejlesztésekben.

_*"Azt hiszem, az a tény, hogy majdnem megnyertük a legutóbbi futamot (Németországban) azt mondatja, egészen jó a teljestményünk. Ha a dolgok úgy alakulnak, ahogy számítom, akkor biztos vagyok benne, Hamilton a jövő évben is a McLarennél lesz."



*_*A bwin szerint Vettel nyeri a Magyar Nagydíjat*

2012.07.26, csütörtök 14:20






 

*A Forma1 versenysorozat épp félidőben érkezik Magyarországra. Az idei szezon eddig is rengeteg izgalmat tartogatott és a hátralévő tíz futamon is számíthatunk meglepetésekre.
* A bwin oldalán fogadhatunk a futam eredményére, ám ismerve az előzményeket ez nem is olyan egyszerű. 



Az eddigi tíz futam során összesen hét versenyző nyert, az esélyek tehát nagyon kiegyensúlyozottak. Mindössze két versenyzőnek, Alonsonak és Webbernek sikerült megismételnie győzelmét. Ennek megfelelően ők állnak a világbajnoki ranglista élén, míg a harmadik jelenleg Sebastian Vettel. A csapatoknál is jól látható, milyen szoros a verseny. Itt a Red Bull vezet, második helyen a Ferrari, míg a harmadik McLaren Mercedes. Azonban mind a versenyzők, mind a csapatok rangsora bármikor változhat, hiszen sokszor csak egy-két pont határoz a jelenlegi sorrendről.

A bwin szerint a Hungaroringen a szombati időmérőt Sebastian Vettel nyeri, erre 3,00-ás szorzóval lehet fogadni. A második rajtkockából a sportfogadási oldal szerint Hamilton indul majd (szorzó 4,50), míg a harmadik helyre az idei háromszoros győztes Alonsónak van esélye (szorzó (5,50).

A vasárnapi futamon alig változik majd a helyzet a bwin szerint. 

A sportfogadási oldal szerint itt Vettel és Alonso is esélyes. A szorzó mindkettejük győzelme esetén 3,50. Őket követi Hamilton 5,50-es szorzóval. oldalon talál.



*Kijelölték a Hungaroring előzési zónáját*

2012.07.26, csütörtök 14:00






 

*Au FIA eldöntötte, és kihirdette, hogy a 2012-es Magyar Nagydíjon, hol lehet majd használni a DRS rendszert, magyarán eldőlt, hol lesz majd a Hungaroringen a mesterséges előzési zóna.* 



Először 2011-ben használhatta a mezőny a nyitható hátsó szárnyat, vagyis a DRS rendszert. Minden pályán kijelölnek egy, illetve két olyan szakaszt, ahol ez a berendezés alkalmazható a verseny alatt. A Hungaroringen tavaly magától értetődően ez a hely a célegyenes volt, és be is vált. Ebből fakadóan az FIA-nak nem volt oka, hogy változtasson a bevált rendszeren, így idén is ez az egyenes biztosíthatja a látványos előzéseket a közönségnek.









_*A DRS használata idő-intervallumhoz kötött. Csak akkor használhatják a pilóták, ha nincsen sárga zászlós periódus, valamint az előzésre törekvő versenyző egy másodpercen belül követi az előtte haladót. Hogy ez így működik-e, azt a zóna előtti DRS mérőponton ellenőrzik. Ez a pont a szektor előtti kanyar bejáratánál helyezkedik el, jelen esetben a célegyenesre fordító 180 fokos hajtűkanyar előtt. Aktiválni a fordító kijáratánál lesz módja a pilótáknak a rendszert, egészen pontosan a kanyar csúcspontját követő 70. méternél.
A zóna az egyenes végén záródik be.*_




​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Július 27)

*Magyar Nagydíj - A program*


*A Forma-1-es XXVII. ENI Magyar Nagydíj programja:*


*péntek:
-------

**8:30-09:15 GP3,** szabadedzés

**10:00-11:30 Forma-1, 1.szabadedzés**12:00-12:30 GP2,** szabadedzés

**14:00-15:30 Forma-1, 2. szabadedzés**16:00-16:30 GP2,** időmérő edzés

**17:00-17:45 Porsche Szuperkupa, **szabadedzés


szombat:
--------

**9:45-10:15 GP3**, időmérő edzés

**11:00-12:00 Forma-1, 3. szabadedzés**12:25-12:55 Porsche Szuperkupa**, időmérő edzés

**14:00-15:00 Forma-1, időmérő edzés**15:40-16:45 GP2, 1. futam** (39 kör vagy 60 perc)

**17:20-17:55 GP3, 1. futam** (16 kör vagy 30 perc)


vasárnap:
---------

**9:25-10:00 GP3,** 2. futam (16 kör vagy 30 perc)

**10:30-11:25 GP2, 2**. futam (28 kör vagy 45 perc)

**11:45-12:20 Porsche Szuperkupa**, futam (14 kör vagy 30 perc)

**12:30 Forma-1, versenyzői parádé**12:45-13:15 Forma-1, rajtrács ünnepség
**

14:00-16:00 Forma-1, Magyar Nagydíj, futam (70 kör vagy 120 perc)*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Július 27)

[h=2]Magyar Nagydíj - Hamilton a második szabadedzést is megnyerte[/h]
*Lewis Hamilton, a McLaren brit pilótája a Forma-1-es Magyar Nagydíj pénteki második szabadedzését is megnyerte a Hungaroringen.*

A 2008-ban világbajnok szigetországi autóversenyző mögött a 2007-es vb-győztes finn *Kimi Räikkönen (Lotus) érte el a második időt, míg a harmadik a brazil Bruno Senna (Williams) lett.*

A negyedik és az ötödik helyen a Ferrari két pilótája, a pontversenyben jelenleg éllovas spanyol Fernando Alonso és a brazil Felipe Massa végzett, míg a hatodik pozícióban a brit Jenson Button (McLaren) zárt.

A vb-címvédő német *Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull) nyolcadik lett*, honfitársa, a hétszeres világbajnok *Michael Schumacher (Mercedes) a tizedik* időt érte el. A pilóták dolgát egy futó zápor is nehezítette, a gyakorlás második felében emiatt kevesebbet köröztek a versenyzők.

*Az F1-es Magyar GP harmadik szabadedzése szombaton 11 órakor kezdődik.*


*Eredmények:*
*2. szabadedzés:*
---------------
_*1. Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren) 1:21.995 perc*_
*2. Kimi Räikkonen (finn, Lotus) 1:22.180*
*3. Bruno Senna (brazil, Williams) 1:22.253*
*4. Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari) 1:22.417*
*5. Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari) 1:22.582*
*6. Jenson Button (brit, McLaren) 1:22.747*
*7. Paul Di Resta (brit, Force India) 1:22.794*
*8. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull) 1:22.824*
*9. Romain Grosjean (francia, Lotus) 1:22.922*
*10. Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes) 1:23.160*
*11. Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes) 1:23.164*
*12. Pastor Maldonado (venezuelai, Williams) 1:23.337*
*13. Nico Hülkenberg (német, Force India) 1:23.713*
*14. Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull) 1:23.814*
*15. Kobajasi Kamui (japán, Sauber) 1:23.841*
*16. Jean-Eric Vergne (francia, Toro Rosso) 1:24.328*
*17. Daniel Ricciardo (ausztrál, Toro Rosso) 1:24.345*
*18. Sergio Perez (mexikói, Sauber) 1:24.623*
*19. Vitalij Petrov (orosz, Caterham) 1:24.823*
*20. Heikki Kovalainen (finn, Caterham) 1:25.220*
*21. Timo Glock (német, Marussia) 1:27.104*
*22. Pedro de la Rosa (spanyol, HRT) 1:27.106*
*23. Charles Pic (francia, Marussia) 1:27.185*
*24. Narain Karthikeyan (indiai, HRT) 1:27.822*
*
*
*korábban: 1. szabadedzés:*
---------------------------
_*1. Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren) 1:22.821 perc*_
*2. Jenson Button (brit, McLaren) 1:22.922*
*3. Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari) 1:23.397*
*4. Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes) 1:23.628*
*5. Romain Grosjean (francia, Lotus) 1:23.633*
*6. Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes) 1:23.845*
*7. Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari) 1:23.904*
*8. Kimi Räikkönen (finn, Lotus) 1:23.983*
*9. Valtteri Bottas (finn, Williams) 1:24.152*
*10. Sergio Perez (mexikói, Sauber) 1:24.268*
*11. Pastor Maldonado (venezuelai, Williams) 1:24.300*
*12. Kobajasi Kamui (japán, Sauber) 1:24.394*
*13. Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull) 1:24.546*
*14. Paul di Resta (brit, Force India) 1:24.559*
*15. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull) 1:24.608*
*16. Daniel Ricciardo (ausztrál, Toro Rosso) 1:25.354*
*17. Jean-Eric Vergne (francia, Toro Rosso) 1:25.559*
*18. Jules Bianchi (francia, Force India) 1:25.715*
*19. Vitalij Petrov (orosz, Caterham) 1:26.440*
*20. Charles Pic (francia, Marussia) 1:26.705*
*21. Heikki Kovalainen (finn, Caterham) 1:26.755*
*22. Timo Glock (német, Marussia) 1:27.015*
*23. Pedro de la Rosa (spanyol, HRT) 1:27.101*
*24. Daniel Clos (spanyol, HRT) 1:28.176*


*A további program:*
*szombat:*
*
3. szabadedzés 11 ó*
*időmérő edzés 14 ó*
*
vasárnap:*
*futam 14 ó*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Július 28)

*Magyar Nagydíj - Webber nyerte a harmadik szabadedzést


Mark Webber, a Red Bull ausztrál pilótája nyerte meg a Forma-1-es Magyar Nagydíj harmadik szabadedzését szombaton, a Hungaroringen.

A világbajnoki pontverseny második helyén álló, 35 esztendős versenyző mögött a pénteki első és második gyakorláson is leggyorsabb brit Lewis Hamilton (McLaren) végzett a második, a vb-címvédő német Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull) pedig a harmadik helyen.

A pontversenyt vezető spanyol Fernando Alonso (Ferrari) ezúttal az ötödik időt autózta, a hétszeres világbajnok német Michael Schumacher (Mercedes) csak 17. lett.


A 27. Magyar Nagydíj időmérő edzése 14 órakor kezdődik.

Eredmények, 3. szabadedzés:
---------------------------
1. Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull) 1:21.550 perc
2. Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren) 1:21.643
3. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull) 1:21.671
4. Bruno Senna (brazil, Williams) 1:21.876
5. Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari) 1:21.884
6. Kimi Räikkönen (finn, Lotus) 1:21.953
7. Romain Grosjean (francia, Lotus) 1:22.110
8. Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari) 1:22.136
9. Paul di Resta (brit, Force India) 1:22.191
10. Jenson Button (brit, McLaren) 1:22.233
11. Pastor Maldonado (venezuelai, Williams) 1:22.381
12. Kobajasi Kamui (japán, Sauber) 1:22.387
13. Jean-Eric Vergne (francia, Toro Rosso) 1:22.492
14. Nico Hülkenberg (német, Force India) 1:22.530
15. Sergio Perez (mexikói, Sauber) 1:22.597
16. Daniel Ricciardo (ausztrál, Toro Rosso) 1:22.716
17. Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes) 1:22.868
18. Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes) 1:22.931
19. Heikki Kovalainen (finn, Caterham) 1:24.036
20. Vitalij Petrov (orosz, Caterham) 1:24.547
21. Charles Pic (francia, Marussia) 1:25.224
22. Timo Glock (német, Marussia) 1:25.497
23. Pedro de la Rosa (spanyol, HRT) 1:26.785
24. Narain Karthikeyan (indiai, HRT) 1:26.898




Magyar Nagydíj - Lewis Hamilton indul az élről 


Lewis Hamilton, a McLaren brit autóversenyzője indul az élről vasárnap a 27. Forma-1-es Magyar Nagydíjon.

A Hungaroringen rendezett szombati időmérő edzésen a 2008-as világbajnok Hamilton mögött meglepetésre a francia Romain Grosjean (Lotus) lett a második, a világbajnoki címvédő német Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull) pedig a harmadik.

A vb-pontversenyben éllovas spanyol Fernando Alonso (Ferrari) a harmadik sorból, a hatodik pozícióból indulhat, míg második helyen álló ausztrál Mark Webber (Red Bull) nem jutott be a kvalifikáció harmadik szakaszába, a 11. helyen zárt.

A hétszeres világbajnok német Michael Schumacher (Mercedes), aki fénykorában négyszer nyerte meg a Magyar GP-t, és ezzel vezeti az örökranglistát, ezúttal csak a 17. lett.


A rajtsorrend:

1. sor:
Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren)
Romain Grosjean (francia, Lotus)

2. sor:
Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull)
Jenson Button (brit, McLaren)

3. sor:
Kimi Räikkonen (finn, Lotus)
Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari)

4. sor:
Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari)
Pastor Maldonado (venezuelai, Williams)

5. sor:
Bruno Senna (brazil, Williams)
Nico Hülkenberg (német, Force India)


6. sor:
Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull)
Paul Di Resta (brit, Force India)

7. sor:
Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes)
Sergio Perez (mexikói, Sauber)

8. sor:
Kobajasi Kamui (japán, Sauber)
Jean-Eric Vergne (francia, Toro Rosso)

9. sor:
Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes)
Daniel Ricciardo (ausztrál, Toro Rosso)

10. sor
Heikki Kovalainen (finn, Caterham)
Vitalij Petrov (orosz, Caterham)

11. sor:
Charles Pic (francia, Marussia)
Timo Glock (német, Marussia)

12. sor:
Pedro de la Rosa (spanyol, HRT)
Narain Karthikeyan (indiai, HRT)


a további program:

vasárnap:
futam 14 ó

*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Július 30)

*A McLaren ismét megállíthatatlan volt a Hungaroringen*​





 

*A pole-ból induló Lewis Hamilton a McLaren csapat 11. győzelmét szerezte a 27. Magyar Nagydíjon, míg a csapat másik pilótája, Jenson Button a 6. helyen ért célba.*

*

Lewis Hamilton: 
*
„Nos, mit is mondhatnék? A holdon járok! A csapat fantasztikus munkát végzett. Abszolút briliáns! Igazán élveztem a versenyt, pedig nem volt könnyű. Valójában ez volt az egyik legnehezebb futam, amin valaha indultam, de ezért csak még inkább élveztem. Mind a 69 körben komoly nyomás alatt voltam, először Romain Grosjean, majd Kimi Raikkönen volt mögöttem, közben pedig úgy kellett vigyáznom az abroncsokra, hogy azért a tempóm is meglegyen, ez pedig nagyon trükkös volt. Nem volt üresjárat. Úgy éreztem, hogy az autóm folyamatosan változik, minden körben más jeleket kaptunk az abroncsoktól, de végül kezelni tudtam őket. Minden körben tartanom kellett az előnyömet, különösen az utolsó kanyarban kellett erre odafigyelnem, hogy ne tudjanak megelőzni a DRS zónában. Ezt minden körben sikeresen végre tudtam hajtani. Ahogy azt már mondtam a csapat hihetetlen munkát végzett és itt Budapesten nem csak az angol, de a helyi magyar szurkolók is támogattak engem, ami fenomenális volt! Futamot nyertem az angliai olimpia alatt, amit remélem, hogy sok angol siker követ még a játékokon. Valaki azt mondta, hogy már meg is van az első angol aranyérem az Olimpián, ami fantasztikus. A szezon tekintetében világos, hogy a nyári szünetet követően sok munkánk lesz, de a mai nap a családdal, a rokonokkal és a rajongókkal való ünneplésé, már felvettük a piros Vodafonos pólókat. És senki sem ünnepel úgy, mint mi!” 

*Jenson Button:* 

„Először is szeretnék gratulálni Lewisnak és az egész Vodafone McLaren Mercedes csapatnak. Fantasztikus munka volt fiúk! Számomra a mai nap frusztrálóbb volt, mint Lewis számára! Nagyon örültem, hogy az első körben Sebastian Vettel elé kerültem, kívülről megelőzve őt a 2-es kanyarban és ezt követően tartani tudtam a remek harmadik helyet. Ugyanarra a tempóra voltam képes, mint a versenyben vezető pilóták. Még az első kerékcserét követően is láttam az élen állókat, így nyilvánvalóan nagyon szoros volt a verseny. Ezt követően a három kerékcserés stratégia mellett döntöttünk, de a második és a harmadik kerékcserét követően forgalomba kerültem, így lassabb voltam, mint amilyen tiszta pályán lehettem volna. De nagyon sok pozitívummal távozhatunk erről a versenyről, az autónk nyilvánvalóan gyors, amit már Hockenheimben is meg tudtam mutatni, és ezt most Lewis itt is megerősítette. A szezon második felével kapcsolatban azonban a Vodafone McLaren Mercedesnél mindenki tudja, olyan keményen kell dolgoznunk, amennyire az csak lehetséges, hogy folytassuk az autó fejlesztését. Most azonban szünetre megyünk egy kicsit pihenni, amit én már nagyon várok.” 

*Martin Whitmarsh, csapatvezető:* 

„Lewis egész délután óriási nyugalommal vezetett, így egy jó megérdemelt győzelmet szerzett. Ő remek rajtot vett a pole pozícióból, ezt követően pedig mesterien kontrolálta a futamot, remek egyensúlyt találva a gyors körök és a gumik életben tartása között. A mai 25 ponttal együtt már 117 pontja van a bajnokságban és bár még elég hátul van az egyéni bajnokságot vezető pilótától, mégis nagyon jó pozícióban van ahhoz, hogy megnyerje a bajnoki koronát a hátralévő kilenc futamon. És híd el nekem, hogy a bajnoki cím még nem lelte meg a gazdáját. Jensonnak küzdelmes versenye volt, de nagyon fontos 8 pontot szerzett a 6. helyével. Lewishoz hasonlóan úgy várhatja a nyári szünetet, hogy képes lesz támadni a szezon második felében miután feltöltődött energiával. És Lewishoz hasonlóan neki is az lesz a célja, hogy mindenhol pontokat szerezzen Spa-Francorchamps és Interlagos között. Tegnap Lewis megszerezte e McLaren 150. pole pozícióját, ma pedig a 101. futamán a csapat 178. győzelmét. Nem is lehetne ugye ennél jobban kezdeni a pályafutása következő 100 futamát? A konstruktőri bajnokságban hála Lewis és Jenson 33 pontjának feljöttünk a 2. helyre és közelebb kerültünk az első helyhez, mert ezt a címet is szeretnénk megszerezni a bajnokság végén. Szeretném megköszöni a kemény és áldozatos munkáját az egész Vodafone McLaren Mercedes csapatnak, akik Woking-ban és a Mercedes-Benz AMG HighPerformancePowertrains Brixworth-i gyárában dolgoznak. Különösen nagy köszönet illeti a Stuttgart-i barátainkat, akikkel közösen ma a McLaren/Mercedes-Benz partnerség 75. győzelmét ünnepelhetjük. Micsoda lenyűgöző statisztika! Most szabadságra megyünk, hogy feltöltsük az akkumulátorainkat, de egy hónap múlva Spa-Francorchampsban harcra készen visszatérünk, hogy ismét belevessük magunkat a küzdelembe.”


----------



## urbankomargo (2012 Július 30)

Nem tudok hozzászólni, nem nagyon értek hozzá. de muszáj valamihez hozzászólni, hogy egyáltalán meg tudjam nézni a kedvenc ujságomat


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 3)

Versenyfutás az idővel

​​*
Vajon elkészül-e időben a Circuit of the Americas Austin első Forma-1-es versenyéig? A július 27-i helyszíni szemle során a fény derült a pálya jelenlegi állapotára.​*
Az aszfaltcsík (a képen az 1-es kanyar felé vezető emelkedő) még mindig készül, az utolsó réteg valószínűleg augusztus 14-15-én kerül rá. A Forma-1-es versenyek magas szintű igényeinek megfelelően egyszerre kell leteríteni, három aszfaltozó dolgozik egymás mellett, hogy biztosítsák a sima felületet.





A fő állandó elemek - a tribün (jobbra), a média center (balra) és a csapatok garázsai - már megépültek és elkészültek. Eközben a kilátótornyot - amely a nemrégiben bejelentett 15 ezres befogadóképességű Tower Amphitheater fölött fog állni - öt előre gyártott elemből szerelik össze. Az építkezés tavaly késett a projekt létrehozója, Tavo Hellmund és a befektetők közötti harc miatt. A konfliktus miatt több időre volt szükségük a mérnököknek, így a verseny az eredeti június 17-ről a jelenlegi november 18-ra helyeződött át a versenynaptárban.Most a pálya újra versenyt fut az idővel. Mielőtt a futamra sor kerülne, a pályának el kell érnie az előírt biztonsági és teljesítménybeli követelményeket. A mérnökök biztosak benne, hogy készen lesznek, mire az FIA Formula-1 versenyigazgatója, Charlie Whiting szeptember 25-én megkezdi a verseny előtti ellenőrzést.​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 4)

*Még Buttonnak is több esélye van a Ferrarinál, mint Raikkönennek*






<right> 

</right>​*Az olasz csapat célja, hogy szeptember végéig véglegesítsék a 2013-as pilótafelállásukat, azaz bejelentsék, hogy ki lesz Fernando Alonso csapattársa.*​
Az olasz csapat célja, hogy szeptember végéig véglegesítsék a 2013-as pilótafelállásukat, azaz bejelentsék, hogy ki lesz Fernando Alonso csapattársa.


Szinte hihetetlen, de miután a Ferrari cáfolta a híreket, miszerint újra alkalmaznák Raikkönent, az is kiderült, hogy a Ferrari ülésre még Jenson Buttonnak is jobb esélye van, mint a finnek. Jelöltek hosszú sora van a listán: elsősorban a két Force India pilóta, Nico Hülkenberg és Paul di Resta, valamint a Sauberes Sergio Perez.

Ami Buttont illeti, jelenleg az első évét tölti 2+1-es szerződésének, ami azt jelenti, hogy idén és jövőre fix, hogy a McLarennél marad, 2014-re pedig a csapatnak ’elővásárlási joga’ van a britre. Tovább bonyolítja a helyzetet, hogy Button kétéves szerződésekben gondolkodik, míg a Ferrari csak egy évre keres – ami előre vetítheti Sebastian Vettel 2014-es érkezését. Hogy Vettel valóban aláírta a szándéknyilatkozatot, az csak akkor fog kiderülni, ha végre valahára látja is valaki, és persze a tényt bizonyítani is tudja.

Raikkönen úgy jött el a Ferraritól, miután világbajnokságot nyert nekik, hogy a csapat kifizette, konkrétan elküldte, hogy helyet csináljanak Fernando Alonsónak, így eleve hihetetlen volt a Magyar Nagydíj hétvégéjén felröppent pletyka, hogy a finn majd Alonso csapattársa lesz.

Könnyen lehet tehát, hogy sem Button, sem Raikkönen nem lesz Ferrari pilóta jövőre, de még így is maradt választási lehetősége a Ferrarinak. Olyan fiúk állnak sorba a másodpilóta állásért, akikkel bizonyára jobban járnak majd, mintha Massát megtartanák.

Montezemolo korábban azt nyilatkozta, hogy Sergio Perez, a Ferrari Akadémia tagja, még nem elég tapasztalt a Ferrarihoz, de némileg megdönti ezt az állítást, ha megnézzük, hogy hol áll a két pilóta. Massa a 14. a tabellán a Ferrarival, Perez a 9. a Sauberrel, két dobogós helyezéssel.

A Ferrari régi vágya, hogy megszerezze Robert Kubicát, csak az a baj, hogy a lengyel 2011-es rali balesete keresztülhúzta a számításokat. Igaz, hogy a 27 éves versenyző utcai, illetve rali autót gond nélkül vezet, a jobb karja annyira roncsolódott a baleset során, hogy ahhoz már nem elég jó, hogy egy Forma-1-es autót kezeljen.
*„Nem vagyunk semmiféle rohanásban a döntést illetően, a megfelelő időben megtesszük a bejelentést. Teljes az összhang Felipével, őt védjük, mert fontos ez a bajnokság, ez a helyzet”* – *mondta el Stefano Domenicali a Magyar Nagydíjon.
*_*
Az a baj a Ferrarinál, hogy nem szeretnék, ha Massa még ennél is rosszabbul teljesítsen, így valószínűleg olyat is publikálnak a nagyközönség felé, amely nem igaz, például, hogy nincs kizárva a brazil szerződéshosszabbítása, vagy, hogy meg vannak elégedve a munkájával. Amíg tehát – ezek szerint szeptember végén – hivatalos bejelentést nem tesznek, valóban csak találgatni lehet, és maximum szűkíteni a jelöltek körét.*_



*McLaren: Be is zárunk, meg nem is*


<right>





</right>
*Hivatalosan is kezdetét vette a nyári szünet a Forma-1-ben. De pontosan mit is jelent ez, és vajon miért kötelező, miért nem önkéntes a leállás?*



Hivatalosan is kezdetét vette a nyári szünet a Forma-1-ben. De pontosan mit is jelent ez, és vajon miért kötelező, miért nem önkéntes a leállás?


A Forma-1-es nyári szünetnek már több mint tíz éves története van, 2001-ben volt először, akkor még nem hivatalos leállás a folyamatosan bővülő versenynaptár miatt, pedig akkor ’csak’ 17 futam volt. A szervezők szükségesnek érezték, hogy a családjuktól sokat távol lévő dolgozók az iskolai nyári szünettel egy időben szabadságot kapjanak, így három hetes szünetet vezettek be a Magyar és a Német Nagydíj között.

Aztán amikor a költségcsökkentés is fontos szempont lett, hivatalosan is bevezették a leállást, egészen pontosan, 2008 év végén, amikor a csapatok aláírták a költségcsökkentő megállapodást, abban már a 2009-es nyári szünet is benne volt. A megállapodás része volt a teszttilalom, és a két hetes kötelező gyárbezárás is.

Ez természetesen nem jelenti azt, hogy ilyenkor minden gyár egy szellemvároshoz hasonlít. A McLaren Technology Centre például nagyon is aktív. Míg a McLaren Racing csapat tagjai jól megérdemelt pihenésüket töltik, addig a többi részleg keményen dolgozik. A McLaren Applied Technologies Electronicsra, az Absoulte Taste-re és a marketing részlegre nem vonatkozik a leállás, és továbbra is a megszokott módon, bár némileg csökkentett kapacitással üzemelnek.
*
A Vodafone McLaren Mercedesnél mindenki hálás a szünetért, nagyszerű lehetőség, hogy feltöltsék az akkumulátoraikat a szezon második felére, ahol sűrűbben lesznek futamok, mint valaha. Annak ellenére, hogy a pályán nem láthatjuk őket, a McLaren a hosszú szünet alatt is igyekszik majd ellátni rajongóit hírekkel a csapat háza tájáról.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 5)

​*A Lotus biztos benne, hogy Raikkönen győzni tud*​
<right>



</right>​<right>
</right>
*James Allison műszaki igazgató teljesen biztos abban, hogy Kimi Raikkönen továbbra is képes megnyerni második világbajnoki címét.


*A korábban Toleman, Benetton és Renault néven futó csapat három alkalommal nyerte meg a konstruktőrök bajnoki címét, amihez hozzájárult Michael Schumacher és Fernando Alonso egyénileg összesen négyszer. Bár Raikkönen még idén nem nyert futamot, ötször végzett a dobogón és csupán nyolc ponttal van lemaradva Mark Webber mögött, aki az egyéni pontversenyt vezető Fernando Alonsót üldözi.
"Miért ne?" - válaszolta Allison a Sky Sports News azon kérdésre, hogy a 2007-es világbajnok visszatérésének évében esélyes-e még egy újabb trófeára. *"Még nagyon sok futam van hátra, ahol borzasztó sok pontot gyűjthet. A megszerezhető pontszámhoz képest kevés a versenyt vezető előnye."*
*"Az egyik dolog, amit az elmúlt néhány szezonban a csapatunk rosszul csinált, hogy túl korán szerettek volna az új autó fejlesztésével foglalkozni, így idén tudatosan úgy indultunk neki, hogy egy kicsit hosszabb ideig fejlesztünk."*
​






*

Webber: Unalmas taktika a Red Bullon vitázni*


<right> 

</right>
*Mark Webber a Red Bull körüli nagy technikai vitákat a rivális csapatok által alkalmazott taktikaként jellemezte.

*A héten az állítólag "dühös" Ferrari visszavágott Helmut Marko azon állítására, miszerint az olasz csapat is kézzel állítgatja 2012-es versenyautóját. Marko a Red Bull legújabb technikai botránya után jelentette ezt ki, de eddig 2012-ben már volt szó kézzel állítható menetmagasságról, a motorszabályozásról, lyukakról a padlón, és egyebekről.A csapat pilótája, Webber szerint azonban számtalan hasonló történet terjeng a bokszutcában, amelyekből a regnáló bajnok csapat mindig nagyobb figyelmet kap.
_*"Tudom - tudok róla - hogy más csapatoktól is kérték, hogy foglalkozzanak az autóik alkatrészeivel"*_ - idézete az ausztrál AAP hírügynökség. 

"_*De azok nem általános felhasználásra valók, néhány a miénk közül viszont arra. Úgy tűnik, a Red Bull dolgait mindig felkapja a média."*__*Webber szerint a Red Bull vitái iránt mutatott nagy érdeklődés csak a rivális csapatok "taktikája". "Elég unalmas taktika tőlük, nem?" *_- mondta. 

_*"Elég kiszámítható."*_
*Webber jelenlet a 2012-es pontversenyben a második helyen áll Fernando Alonso mögött, és úgy véli, hogy a közeljövőben még több Red Bull vita várható.* 

_*"Ígérem, valami más lesz, de mindig átmegyünk minden egyes teszten" - mondta Londonban, ahol az F1 augusztusi szünetében ellátogatott az Olimpiára.*_​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 7)

*Mark Smith: Még mindig nem vagyunk ott, ahol lenni akarunk*


2012. 08. 07. 06.07 <right> 






</right>

​*
A Caterham csapat technikai igazgatója, Mark Smith szerint rengeteg munka vár rájuk, ha az idei szezonban teljesíteni akarják a maguk elé kitűzött célokat.

*A Caterham tulajdonosa, Tony Fernandes a szezon előtt úgy fogalmazta meg a csapat célkitűzését, hogy pontot akarnak szerezni és meg akarják nehezíteni a középcsapatok életét. A 2012-es szezonban ebből vajmi kevés vált eddig valóra, amit a csapat Magyar Nagydíjon elért 17. (Heikki Kovalainen) és 19. (Vitalij Petrov) helye is jól szemléltet. Smith szerint azonban folyamatosan közelednek a középmezőnyre. 

„A Magyar Nagydíj jól mutatja, hogy hol is vagyunk jelenleg” – nyilatkozta Smith. – „Mindkét pilótánk olyan jól teljesített, amennyire csak tudott és hiba nélkül vezettek. A stratégiánk és a kerékcserénk jó volt, és nem kérdés, hogy mindenki megtette a magáét itt a pályán és a gyárban is. Bár még nem vagyunk ott, ahol lenni akarunk, és tudjuk, hogy dolgoznunk kell, hogy elérjük az idei szezonra kitűzött céljainkat. Az azonban pozitív, hogy a szünetben feltölthetjük majd az elemeinket és akkor majd a 2012-es szezon második felében elérhetjük azt a teljesítményt, amit akartunk. Helyén van az infrastruktúránk, jó embereink vannak, Leafield-be költöztünk, ahol van egy gyárunk, szóval minden a helyére került.” 

A Caterham ügyvezető igazgatója, Riad Asmat is biztos benne, hogy a szezon második felvonása jobb lesz a számukra.

*„Én egészen elégedett vagyok a szezon első felének a végével. Mindkét pilótánk és a csapat is jól teljesített a Hungaroringen. Megértettük, hogy sokkal többet kell dolgoznunk, hogy olyan tempóban fejlődjünk, mint ahogyan szeretnénk, de én hiszem azt, hogy a szünetet követően energiával feltöltve térhetünk vissza az újabb előrelépésekre összpontosítva.”*​




*Button visszavonulása előtt még egy bajnoki címet szerezne*






<right> 

</right>



*Jenson Button közölte, nem szeretne addig visszavonulni a Formula-1-ből, míg második világbajnoki címét meg nem szerzi.*



Button három évre szóló szerződést írt alá a McLarennel a múlt évben, így legalább 2014-ig a mezőny tagja lesz. Miután látta, hogy Michael Schumacher és Kimi Räikkönen visszavonulása után két, vagy három évvel visszatért, Button szeretne jó döntést hozni.

A Daily Mailnak nyilatkozva a visszavonulásról Button elmondta: "Ez csak az én fejemben fordult meg. Néhány sportban azt a trükk, hogy a megfelelő időben kell visszavonulni. Sok pilóta úgy nyilatkozik, hogy várja a Formula-1-es visszavonulást és a sokkal nyugodtabb életet. Négy hónap távollét után azonban kissé őrülté válnak, mert hiányzik a folyamatos bizsergés. Ahhoz, hogy megérthessük a Formula-1-es autó vezetéséhez kötődő intenzitást, benne kell élni. Amikor egy 750 lóerős autót vezetsz 200 mérföld/órás sebességgel a hang és a vibráció hihetetlen. Amikor kemény kanyarokban mész a G-erő akkor, hogy majdnem letépi a fejed. Rálépsz a fékre és azt érzed, kibújsz bőrödből. Sokat izzadok a verseny során, három liter folyadékot veszítek. Az adrenalin szint magas, szívem percenként 150-et ver. Az élmény nem hasonlítható semmihez."

Button elmondta, szeretné megszerezni második bajnoki címét mielőtt elhagyja a sportot és szeretne pályafutása befejezése előtt Londonban versenyezni. Egy londoni futamról már sok szó esett az elmúlt hónapokban, egy promóciós filmet is forgattak a pálya lehetséges vonalvezetéséről.

_*"Még sok célom van a Formula-1-ben. Egy újabb bajnoki cím fantasztikus teljesítmény lenne. És visszavonulásom előtt szeretnék részt venni a Londoni Nagydíjon. Bernie Ecclestone próbálja ezt megvalósítani és Boris Johnson úgy tűnik, vevő rá. Tetszik az ötlet, hogy a Formula-1-es autók Londonban versenyezzenek, olyan ikonikus helyszíneket érintsenek, mint a Big Ben és a Trafalgar Tér. A Londoni Nagydíj megnyerése lenne számomra a tökéletes búcsú."



*_

*Petrov helikoptergyárba és gyermekotthonba látogatott*


<right>





</right>

*Még nem adta át magát teljesen az otthoni pihenésnek a Caterham versenyzője, bár már Oroszországban van, egyelőre a Forma-1 és saját csapata népszerűsítésével van elfoglalva.*
Vasárnap Rostov-on-Don városába látogatott, ahol a JSC Rostrevtol helikoptergyárat látogatta meg. Petrov a gyártás minden szakaszába betekinthetett, találkozott a személyzettel és a vezetőkkel, majd autogramot osztott és fotózáson vett részt, majd válaszolt az újságírók kérdéseire. A Caterham F1 versenyautója is ott volt, de igencsak eltörpült a Mil Mi-26T2 mellett, amely a legnagyobb és legerősebb helikopter a világon.
Oroszország vezető helikoptergyártó cége után Petrov egy gyermekotthonba látogatott el. Nem érkezett üres kézzel, sok ajándékot, többek között miniatűr versenyautókat vitt az ott élőknek. Mindemellett a rostovi VertolCity Expo Centerben augusztus 4.-én és 5.-én minden érdeklődő megtekinthette a pilóta versenygépét. 
*
A múlt hónapban a Moscow Raceway-en tartottak bemutatót, elmondható tehát, hogy a Caterham csapat és Vitalij Petrov mindent megtesznek, hogy az orosz közönségben felkeltsék az érdeklődést a Forma-1 iránt, mielőtt az első Orosz Nagydíj megrendezésre kerülne 2014-ben, Szocsiban.
*


*Nyári szünet a Lotusnál*


<right>





</right>


*Félidőhöz érkezett a szezon, a Lotusnál itt az ideje a jól megérdemelt pihenésnek, a Száguldó Cirkusz is augusztusi szünetre megy.*

 

A FOTA és a Forma-1-es csapatok megegyezése alapján 2009 óta bevezetett gyárleállás most a szezon során fáradhatatlan munkát végző embereknek némi pihenést hoz.
Természetesen időigényes folyamat, hogy az autóiparban minden tökéletesen működjön, így alapvető fontossságú, hogy a teljes ágazat számára legyen egy lélegzetvételni szünet, amely során feltöltődhetnek a szezon második felére. Nincs kivétel, minden csapat köteles 14 napra bezárni gyára kapuit. Normál körülmények között a nagydíjak közötti időszakokban is folyik a munka, új projektek, koncepciók és a jelenlegi autó fejlesztései zajlanak folyamatosan a gyárban, míg a csapat az E20 javításával és felkészülésével foglalkozik a következő versenyhétvégére. Ez egy soha nem szűnő folyamat és az új versenynaptár szerinti 20 futam közben minden résztvevő számára jól megérdemelt a pihenés, azoknak is, akik körbeutazzák a fél világot a versenyzőkkel és azok számára is, akik a gyárban maradnak és keményen dolgoznak, hogy sikerre vigyék a Lotust.





Magyarországról visszatérve a csapat kipakolta a kamionokat, leparkolta az autókat, hogy a szünet után felkészítsék a következő kilenc versenyre. Azonban pénteken eljött az idő, hogy összecsomagoljanak és hazainduljanak.
Paul Seaby, a csapat menedzsere szerint: "A csapat minden tagja kezdett már egy kicsit fáradt és zsémbes lenni mostanában, hogy ilyen sokáig úton voltunk, így a szünet mindenkit motivál. Mindenki meglátogathatja a családját és pihenhet, ami tényleg fontos, ha megnézzük, hogy ezek a srácok - és a paddockban mindenki - mennyit dolgozik egy versenyhétvége során. Tudom, hogy már mindenki várja és megérdemlik a kemény munka után járó jutalmat."
Nem a teljes csapat áll le ilyenkor, csak a gyár legénysége, akik éjjel-nappal dolgoznak, hogy a teljes szezon során ellássák az E20-at új alkatrészekkel és Kimi és Romain számára új versenyautót építsenek. Ben Tiley, kompozittechnikus szerint "A Forma-1 éjjel-nappali üzem, tehát szerintem néha mindannyiunknak szüksége van egy kis pihenésre, hogy feltöltődjünk és visszanyerjük régi formánkat. Egész évben keményen dolgozunk és összpontosítunk és amikor ez az intenzitás az, ami motiváltan tart minket, az szintén ... tud lenni! Ez a szezon különsen sűrű a csapat sikereivel és a szükséges fejlesztésekkel ezen teljesítmény fenntartásához. A jó eredményekkel a munkedv, a teherbírás is nőtt, ugyanakkor ntm tágítunk attól a célunktól, hogy előrébb lépjünk a rajtrácson. Remélhetőleg lesz esélyünk nyár végén megtartani az idei előnyünk és frissen visszatérni!"





Amikor Enstone lámpái újra kigyulladnak, ötszáz embert köszönthetnek újra a bázison, sok tennivaló lesz még, mire az autók újra pályára gurul. A verseny legénysége például elmegy egy napra Wight szigetére vitorlázni a part közelében egy kis felfedezésre csapatépítő programként.
Természeten mindenki számára mérföldő is ez. Az egy hetes felkészülés a Belga Nagydíjra, valamint Kimi és Romain autójának újjáépítése nem kezdődik meg egészen a szünet utáni szerdáig. A csapatnak lesz ideje leporolni az emlékeket és visszatérni a megszokott rutinhoz a kerékcserék gyakorlásával.
*Tizenegy verseny túl, kilenccel a vége előtt... eljött az idő a pihenésre,de hogy mi lesz utána, az a jövő zenéje.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 10)

*A Mercedes motorok koptatják a Pirelliket*






<right> 

</right>
*A McLaren, a Mercedes és a Force India is szenved a szezonban a túlzott gumikopástól.


*
A német Auto Motor und Sport szerint a probléma oka valószínűleg a trió közös motorszállítójában keresendő. "A Lotusnál, a Red Bullnál és a Ferrarinál sokkal tovább tart egy szett gumi, mint nálunk" - mondta Lewis Hamilton, a McLaren pilótája.
Az Auto Motor und Sport egyik elmélete, hogy a Mercedes V8-as motor a hátsó Pirelliket túlságosan megviseli.
"A kanyarokból kifelé tudjuk tartani a tempót" - mondta a Sauber versenyzője, Sergio Perez. "De jön egy fázis, amikor a Force India el tud húzni, egészen addig, míg frissek a gumijaik."
A Mercedes csapatfőnöke, Ross Brawn elismerte, hogy a "motor karakterisztikája befolyásolja az abroncsok kopását".
Az Auto Motor und Sport szerint a Mercedes "felismerte a problémát" és teljes gőzzel azon dolgozik, hogy javítson a motor nyomatékán.


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 11)

*Hamilton: A Lotus nyerni fog még az idei szezonban*


2012. 08. 11. 06.35 <right> 


</right>



<right>
</right>
*
Lewis Hamilton szerint nem kérdés az, hogy a Lotus fog még futamot nyerni az idei szezonban, ami talán már a következő, Belga Nagydíjon is megtörténhet.

*A Lotus csapat pilótái, Kimi Raikkönen és Romain Grosjean már többször a futamgyőzelem közelében jártak, amit Hamilton szerint előbb vagy utóbb el is fognak érni, és csak egy tökéletes hétvégére lesz szükségük a Lotus pilótáinak, mert bizony a 2008-as bajnok szerint az E20-as versenytempója talán a legjobb az egész mezőnyben. 

*„Mi isgyorsak voltunk a Magyar Nagydíjon, de ha a két Lotus az első sorba kvalifikálta volna magát, akkor nyerhettek volna” *– *nyilatkozta Hamilton. *

Ugyanakkor Hamilton nagyon bízik a McLaren új fejlesztéseiben, amikre szerintük szükségük is lesz, mert a Lotus Spában bemutatkozó szuper DRS rendszere hatékony fegyver lehet Raikkönen és Grosjean kezében. 

_*„Jó lenne egy kényelmes verseny, ahol elől lennénk és Jensonnal kettős győzelmet szereznénk. De ez csak akkor fog megtörténni, ha nagyobb teljesítmény jön majd az autónkból, ez az, amiért mi dolgozunk. Nagyon remélem, hogy Spában lesz egy újabb fejlesztési csomagunk, én ezt nagyon várom, mert úgy vélem, hogy a Lotusnak is lesznek fejlesztései. Nincs kétségem afelől, hogy a Lotus, ha nem is Spában, de valamelyik pályán nyerni fog, ezért nekünk biztosítanunk kell azt, hogy legalább ugyanakkora előrelépést tudunk majd tenni, mint ők.”





*_
*Maldonado: Más is hibázott már*


2012. 08. 10. 14.20 <right> 





</right>


*


Pastor Maldonado úgy gondolja, a hibák, melyeket a szezon eleje óta vétett normális egy feltörekvő fiatal pilótától.


*
Maldonado lenyűgöző teljesítményt nyújtva megnyerte a Spanyol Nagydíjat, de azóta számos hibát vétett és büntetést kapott. Maldonado azonban úgy érzi, a hibák nem rendellenesek, habár beismerte, szeretne belőlük tanulni.

*"Ezek normál hibák. Ha megnézzük a többi pilótát, ők is ugyanezt tették régebben."*

*Maldonado többek szerint sok balesetet okoz:
* 
*"Mielőtt Spanyolországban nyertem, senki nem akart interjút készíteni velem, most, mindenki itt van. Ez a versenyzés, tudják. Számos hibát vétettem, ennyi. Mint mindig, próbálom a legjobbat nyújtani. Néha nem úgy sikerült, ahogy vártam, de fontos dolog, hogy gyorsak vagyunk és annak is kell maradnunk."*





​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 11)

*Bottas sokáig szeretne a Williams csapat tagja lenni*​


2012. 08. 11. 12.39 <right> 





</right>
*

A finn tesztpilóta ismét kifejezte az iránti vágyát, hogy versenyzői ülést kapjon a Williams csapatnál - és ha már elérné ezt a célt, hosszú távra tervezne a csapattal.


*Attól függően, hogy honnan nézzük, szerencsés is, meg nem is a Williams csapat. Jelenleg is két jó, fiatal pilótájuk van, és a tartalékosuk is nagy jövő előtt áll. Ha azonban helyet akarnak adni Valtteri Bottasnak valamelyik versenyautóban, az egyik jelenlegi pilótának mennie kell. Az idő előrehaladtával egyre valószínűbb, hogy Bruno Senna lesz a vesztese ennek a háromszögnek, és nem csak azért, mert csapattársa, Maldonado győzött már idén a Williamsszel, bár nyilván ez is sokat nyom a latban.

A Williamsnél Bottasról mindenki pozitívan nyilatkozik, és az sem mellékes, hogy a frissen kinevezett ügyvezető igazgató, Toto Wolff is mögötte áll. Maga a versenyző is bízik benne, a tartalékos szerepét már nem sokáig játssza.
„Jó dolog, ha tudok versengeni Maldonadóval, néha le is győzöm őt, és ez még csak jobb lenne, ha többet tudnék vezetni. Nagyon élvezem a közös munkát ezekkel az emberekkel, és a Williams csapatnak nagy történelme van. Otthon érzem magam itt. Az ideális az lenne, ha itt maradhatnék, reményeim szerint egy hosszú karrierre a Williamsnél” – nyilatkozta Bottas a GP Weeknek.

Egyetlen szépséghibája van csupán ennek a történetnek, ez pedig az elengedhetetlen mecénás, egy nagy pénzügyi támogató biztosíthatná ugyanis a csapat szükséges forrásait, egyúttal Bottas helyét. „Segít, ha van némi financiális háttér, és természetesen erre hajtunk” – tette hozzá Bottas. ​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 12)

*Sikeres és sikertelen visszatérések az F1-be*


2012. 08. 12. 06.53 <right> 





</right>​*

A jól megérdemelt nyugdíjból visszatérni bizony nem könnyű a Formula-1-ben, a sikeres visszatéréshez pedig sok mindenre szükség van, például egy jó ,,fegyverre" is, mert jó autó nélkül bizony nagyon küzdelmes lehet a visszatérés. Erről talán Michael Schumacher tudna a legtöbbet mesélni. Kimi Raikkönen azonban úgy tűnik, egyike a Formula-1 kisszámú, sikeresen visszatérő pilótáinak. Paul Fearnley cikke.


*A két évet kihagyó 2007-es bajnok, Kimi Raikkönen, Schumachertől eltérően folyamatosan fejlődik, még akkor is, ha a győzelem - Bahreinhez hasonlóan - a Magyar Nagydíjon is elérhetetlennek bizonyult. Ezzel szemben Schumacher teljesítménye Raikkönen WRC-s működéséhez hasonlít: időnként gyors, de nem egy egész futamon és gyakran hibázik. Persze a hétszeres német bajnok autója nem hasonlítható össze a Lotus E20-asával, de ezzel nem lehet mindent megmagyarázni, mert bizony nem az ő ezüstnyila a legrosszabb autó a mezőnyben. És egy olyan profi, mint Schumacher, aki már mindent megtanult erről a sportról mit csinál? Leállítja a motort, amikor nem kellett volna. 

Azért Schumacher teljesítménye messze van attól, hogy szörnyűnek nevezzük, elég csak a monacói időmérő edzésen futott leggyorsabb körére, vagy a valenciai dobogójára gondolnunk, ugyanakkor gyerekképű csapattársa, Nico Rosberg bizony nagyon sokszor tör borsot a hétszeres bajnok orra alá, így Schumacher már nagyon, de nagyon messze van attól, ahol egykoron állt. Ez szomorú, de már 40 volt, amikor visszatért, így talán itt az idő, hogy valami másba kezdjen. 

Raikkönen ezzel szemben csak 33 lesz októberben, és valószínűleg jövőre is a Lotus csapatnál láthatjuk majd, a zord felszín alatt egy James Huntot rejtegető pilótát. Ő a hírek szerint élvezi, hogy a Lotus egy laza csapat és kevés PR kötelezettségnek kell eleget tennie, és az is a kedvére van, hogy egy fiatal és sikerre éhes csapattárssal szemben kell felvennie a kesztyűt. De vajon tényleg Kimi visszatérése volt a legjobb és Schumacheré a legrosszabb az F1 történetében? A kérdés eldöntésére nézzünk meg néhány példát az F1 múltjából. 

*1982 Niki Lauda (McLaren) *

A mindig számító osztráknak nyugdíjas éveiben szüksége volt némi shillingre, hogy finanszírozni tudja a légitársaságát, míg a McLaren újdonsült tulajdonosának, Ron Dennisnek egy sztárra volt szüksége, aki segít felépíteni új birodalmát. Az üzlet így gyorsan megkötetett, Lauda pedig januárban a Dél-Afrikai Nagydíjon munkába is állt egy 4. helyet elérve. Két futammal később Long Beach-ben már a dobogó legmagasabb fokára is felállhatott, majd a Brit Nagydíjon Brands Hatch-ben egy újabb tökéletes teljesítménnyel szerzett újabb győzelmet Dennisnek. Az 1983-as szezonban nem mutatottk kimagasló formát az idősödő osztrák bajnok, a csapat azonban türelmes volt, majd miután 1984-ben Lauda megkapta a TAG erős turbómotorjait és persze a sikerre éhes Alain Prostot is a nyakába 5 győzelemmel és négy második hellyel, ha fél ponttal is, de megnyerte a világbajnoki címet a McLarennek. Végül 1985-ben, még egy utolsó győzelmet szerezve a Holland Nagydíjon, visszatért a jól megérdemelt nyugdíjas évekhez.

*1982 Mario Andretti (Ferrari) *

A Ferrari mindig tudta, hogyan is kell nagy médiafelhajtást csinálni, így 1982 szeptemberében, olasz származású, 1978-as világbajnok, a már 42 éves Mario Andretti ott állt az Alitalia repülőgépének ajtajában a milánói Malpensa reptéren, a fején egy Ferrari sapkával. Andretti pedig jött látott és majdnem győzött, mert sajnos a meglepetés pole pozícióját végül nem tudta győzelemre váltani a monzai pályán. Mindenesetre most már Patrick Tambay hockenheimi győzelme után senkinek sem lehetett kétsége a felől, hogy milyen éve is lehetett volna a halálos balesetet szenvedő Gilles Villeneuve-nek és a F1-es karrierjét a Német Nagydíjon örökre összetörő Didier Pironi-nak az 1982-es szezonban. Mindenesetre Andretti megtette, amiért hívták, így már senkit sem érdekelt, hogy az amerikai legenda F1-es pályafutása két héttel később a Las Vegas-i Caesars Palace poros parkolójában örökre véget ért, mert bizony a CART-ban két év múlva bajnok címet szerző veterán amerikai már sohasem tért vissza a száguldó cirkuszba. 

*1983 és 1985-1986 Alan Jones (Arrows és FORCE) *

Miután a harsány ausztrál megnyerte a világbajnoki címet 1980-ban, a következő év végén, a csapattársával vívott ádáz küzdelmet követően a Caesar Palace-i Nagydíjon aratott győzelme után úgy döntött, 35 évesen befejezi Formula-1-es pályafutását. Két évvel később azonban olyan hírek kaptak szárnyra, melyek szerint a vagy 20 kilót magára szedő, de a pénztárcájának tartalma tekintetében lesoványodó Jones a visszatérésen gondolkodik. És valóban, az Arrows csapat pilótájaként Jones feltűnt a Nyugat-Amerikai Nagydíjon Long Beach-ben. A 12. helyet szerezte meg az időmérő edzésen, tehát kijelenthetjük, hogy sokkal jobb helyre kvalifikálta magát a versenyképtelen autóval, mint amire számítani lehetett. A futamon azonban 75 kör várt rá a göröngyös és kegyetlen utcai pályán. Jones 58 körön keresztül bírta, majd fáradtságra hivatkozva fel kellett adnia a versenyt. Valójában két hónappal korábban leesett a lováról és eltörte a combcsontját, s a még nem teljesen rendbejött sérülés komoly fájdalmakat okozott neki a futamon, pedig korábban, még a sérülés előtt a 3. helyen végzett Brands Hatch-ben a Race of Champions versenyen. Két évvel később már Carl Haas csapatában, a FORCE színeiben újra próbálkozott. A feltételek most jobbnak tűntek: Ford, Cosworth, Teddy Mayer, Neil Oatley, Ross Brawn és Adrian Newey, és mindez egy világbajnok, Alan Jones mögött. A projekt azonban csúfos kudarcnak bizonyult, Jones legjobb eredménye egy 4. hely volt a kiesésekkel tarkított Osztrák Nagydíjon, 1986-ban. Így talán mégis jobb lett volna, ha Jones otthon marad, Ausztráliában. 

*1993 Alain Prost (Williams) *

Miután a háromszoros francia bajnok, Alain Prost az 1991-es szezon végén tett néhány nyílt és őszinte észrevételt Ferrarijának teljesítményéről, a maranellóiak azonnal kirúgták őt a csapatból, a főszponzor Marlboro pedig egy halom pénzt fizetett neki, hogy az 1992-es szezonra otthon maradjon. Prost azonban még nyerni akart, akárcsak a Renault, akik Mansell világbajnoki címe után egy francia pilótával is a csúcsra akartak jutni. A Renault nyomására, így a Williams és Prost egymásra talált, a kis francia pedig beváltotta a hozzáfűzött reményeket és 16 futamon 13 pole pozícióval, 6 leggyorsabb körrel és 7 futamgyőzelemmel, magabiztos fölénnyel szerezte meg 4. világbajnoki címét. Majd miután a Williams csapat bejelentette Ayrton Senna szerződtetését, Prost ugyanúgy eltolta a biciklit a csapattól, mint ahogyan egy évvel korábban az ő érkezése miatt távozott a csapattól Nigel Mansell. 

*1995 Nigel Mansell (McLaren) *

Miután Mansell végre valahára 1992-ben megnyerte a világbajnoki címet, némi haraggal szakított a Williams istállóval, mivel leszerződtették a csapathoz azt az Alain Prostot, akivel 1990-ben igencsak viharos szezont töltött a Ferrarinál. Az angol így 1993-ban az amerikai CART-ban próbált szerencsét, ahol egyből meg is nyerte a bajnoki címet. Nem vitás, hogy az ingerlékeny brit briliáns volt az USA-ban, ahol a rajongók egyből meg is szerették, Mansell azonban inkább az F1-re vágyott, ezért amikor Ayrton Senna halálos balesetet szenvedett a San Marinói Nagydíjon, engedett a Williams csapat hívószavának és néhány futam erejéig visszatért a Formula-1-be, ahol, ha kis szerencsével is, de megnyerte a szezonzáró Ausztrál Nagydíjat Adelaide-ben. Ekkor sokan azt gondolták, hogy milyen csodálatos befejezése is ez a 41 éves Mansell Formula-1-es karrierjének. Ő azonban nem így gondolkodott, és a McLaren, valamint a Mercedes ígéreteitől elcsábulva beült a meglehetősen csúnyácska, pisze orrú McLaren MP4/10-be. Illetve csak beült volna, mert az időközben egy kicsit kikerekedett Oroszlán még csak-csak befért az autóba, azt vezetni azonban már nemigen tudta. Az 1995-ös szezon első két futamát így a B autóra váró Mansellnek ki kellett hagynia, a következő, San Marinói és Spanyol Nagydíjak azonban katasztrofálisan sikerültek számára. Ezután a csapat végül - közös megegyezéssel - szerződést bontott vele. Bizony, ez a bátor és izgalmas pilóta talán szebb búcsút is megérdemelt volna. 

_*A legjobb, legmeglepőbb, vagy ép legrosszabb visszatérésekről még sokat lehetne írni, de talán zárszónak annyi elég, hogy a legjobb visszatérés mindig az, ami sohasem történik meg. Jackie Stewart vagy Jody Scheckter tudták, mikor kell abbahagyni, a megfelelő időben vonultak vissza, és ami még fontosabb: tartották is magukat ehhez. Mert bizony később visszatérve már nehéz megítélni, hogy valaki a legjobb, vagy éppen a legrosszabb formáját mutatja-e.
*_


Kubica már soha nem tér vissza






​
*Robert Kubica a hírek szerint már soha nem tér vissza a Formula-1-be.**A lengyel pilóta még tavaly februárban szenvedett súlyos balesetet egy olasz raliversenyen. Először úgy tűnt, amputációra lesz szükség, ám az orvosok munkájának köszönhetően Kubica már mozgatni tudja kezét és járni is tud. *

_"Robert számára a Formula-1 örökre lezárult ._ 

_"Ez érthető, hiszen hosszú ideje semmi hír nem szólt a lengyel pilótáról. Teljesen a feledés homályába merült, ez természetes folyamat. Az orvosok hosszan és keményen harcoltak Robert sérült karjával és a Ferrari már készen állt egy teszt biztosítására, így a jövőben Felipe Massa utódja lehetett volna. De sem a modern terápia, sem az operációk nem segítettek abban, hogy Kubica visszanyerje kezének teljes működőképességét. Már utcai autót vezet, de ez a szupergyors Formula-1-hez nem elég. A sérülései túl súlyosak ahhoz, hogy Robert visszatérjen a versenyzésbe."_

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 13)

*A legsikeresebb angol istálló*







2012. 08. 13. 06.14 <right> 

</right>

​*
Sokan azt gondolhatják, hogy a legsikeresebb angol istálló a McLaren, hiszen Lewis Hamilton a Magyar Nagydíjon már a csapat 178. futamgyőzelmét szerezte, de ha nem kizárólag a Formula-1-re gondolunk, akkor bizony van olyan istálló Angliában, amelyik még ennél is többször győzött. Ez pedig a Carlin. Ed Foster cikke.*​

A Magyar Nagydíj versenyhétvégéje nemcsak Lewis Hamiltonnak sikerült ragyogóan, aki a Hungaroringen megszerzett 25 pontjával magabiztosan mehet a jól megérdemelt nyári pihenőre, hanem az angol Carlin istállónak is remek hétvégéje volt, ugyanis pilótái egy időben két pályán is remek teljesítményt nyújtottak. A Hungaroringen a brit Max Chilton a saját és a csapat első GP-2-es futamgyőzelmét szerezte, míg Antonio Felix da Costa a GP3-ban mindkét magyarországi futamot megnyerte, közben pedig Carlos Sainz Jnr a legendás spái pályán aratott győzelmet egy Formula-3-as futamon. 

Lenyűgöző teljesítmény, pedig maga Trevor Carlin gyakran hangoztatja, hogy a csapata *„inkább csak egy doboz világos sör, mintsem francia pezsgő”, *amely kijelentés annak a fényében, hogy a Carlin istálló 13 éves fennállása alatt 236 futamgyőzelmet szerzett túlzott szerénységre vall. *„Az emberek ismernek bennünket, így azt is tudják, hogy mindent megteszünk a siker érdekében”* – *magyarázkodik Trevor Carlin a hasonlat miatt. 
*
A csapat jelenleg az angol Formula-3-as bajnokság mellett a Formula Renault 3.5 sorozatban, valamint a GP3-as és a GP2-es bajnokságokban indít autókat. A Carlin a Formula-1 előszobájának számító GP2-es bajnokságba 2011-ben szállt be először, és bizony az első évük nem volt valami sikeres, két 6. és egy 7. helyükkel (4 pont) csak a bajnokság utolsó, 13. helyén zárták az évet. „Aerodinamikailag ez egy új autó volt a számunkra, és az abroncsok is teljesen ismeretlenek voltak, ezért bárki gyors lehetett” – nyilatkozta Carlin. A csapat azonban gyorsan tanul, amire jó példa, hogy az idei szezonban 153 pontjukkal már a bajnokság 5. helyén állnak és hátrányuk a 4. helyezett spanyol Racing Engineeringgel szemben mindössze 3 pont. 

*De vajon mitől is lehet ennyire hatékony egy csapat?* 

*„Ebben semmi varázslat sincs”*- *mondja Trevor Carlin. -*
*„Nincsenek rejtett titkok. Csak kemény munka és ez többé-kevésbé varázsszer, ez teszi ugyanis az autót kiegyensúlyozottá. Minden pályán jártunk már, a Formula-3-mal biztosan, így azonnal megvan a tempónk, ez a kiegyensúlyozottság pedig a pilótának magabiztosságot ad, és így egy kicsit gyorsabbak is lesznek.” *

A Formula-3 valaha volt legsikeresebb istállója, a Carlin vajon az F1-ben is jobb munkára lenne képes, mint például a HRT? És a GP2 azt jelenti, hogy a Carlinnak a következő lépés már a Formula-1 lesz? „Először is érdeklődnöd kell a Formula-1 iránt, ha be akarsz lépni. Én imádom nézni, imádom a technikai oldalát. Az üzleti oldal azonban nehéz, igazi mélyvíz. Bernivel és azokkal a fiúkkal tárgyalni igen kemény, ők mind pénzt akarnak húzni az egészből. Számomra az autóversenyzés szeretete a győzelemről szól csak. Légy versenyképes, és ez az, amit imádok. De a legerősebb akarat sem elég ahhoz, hogy valaki a McLaren ellen versenyezzen. Ők már 40 éve csinálják ezt és sok-sok millió dollár áll mögöttük. Évekbe, hosszú évekbe kerülne, hogy felvegyem velük a versenyt. Az F1-et nagyon szép kívülről csodálni, örülök, hogy van némi kapcsolatom vele és nézem a fiaimat (Sebastian Vettel, Jean-Eric Vergne, Narain Karthikeyan, Daniel Ricciardo, Bruno Senna és Nico Rosberg is versenyeztek korábban a Carlinnál). De felmenni az F1-be és ott nyerni… Én nem látom ezt reálisnak.” 

_*Hát igen a Formula-1-ben nagyon résen kell lenni, mert ha az ember nem vigyáz, Bernie lenyúlja a pezsgőt, így az embernek csak a dobozos sör marad. A Carlin ezért sem akar a Formula-1 közelébe menni, amiért nem is hibáztathatjuk, már csak azért sem, mert a legsikeresebb angol istálló minden bizonnyal a jövőben is szállítani fogja majd a világbajnokokat az F1-nek, hiszen ne legyen kétségünk a felől, hogy az első GP2-es győzelműket sok-sok győzelem fogja még követni.




*_

*Jackie Stewart: Alonso szárazon és vízen is a legjobb*


2012. 08. 13. 06.05 <right> 

</right>




*

Jackie Stewart, a korábbi háromszoros Forma-1-es világbajnok "mélységesen tiszteli" Frenando Alonsót, a Ferrari spanyol pilótáját, aki jelenleg vezeti a vb-pontversenyt.
*

 

* "Fernando nélkül nagy bajban lenne az olasz istálló" *- olvasható az As című spanyol sportnapilap internetes oldalán a britek emblematikus autóversenyzőjének nyilatkozata. 

*"Fantasztikus pilóta, számára tökéletesen mindegy, hogy szárazon vagy vízen száguldozik, mindenütt ő a legjobb."*

* Stewart, aki 1969-ben, 1971-ben és 1973-ban nyert vb-t, a közelmúltban azt tanácsolta a címvédő német Sebastian Vettelnek, hogy addig ne szerződjön a Red Bulltól a Ferrarihoz, amíg Alonso a tűzpiros gépet vezeti.*

*"Sebastian helyében én maradnék, Alonso túl erős"* - mondta a skót.



​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 16)

*Exkluzív: Pastor Maldonado és a rajongók*


2012. 08. 16. 11.19 <right> 

</right>
*A Spanyol GP idei győzteséhez intézett rajongói kérdések és Maldonado válaszai. 

*






Korábban mindenki fizetős pilótának titulálta, aki több millió fontot vitt magával a Williams istállóhoz, mára viszont egy futamgyőztes versenyzővé vált, akire nagy a kereslet. Míg a sajtó nagy része a nyílt sajtó eseményeken teszi fel a venezuelainak az előre megírt kérdéseket, addig az F1 Racingnek lehetősége nyílt négyszemközt beszélgetni a 27 éves pilótával. Hazájának majd 70 százaléka – 20 millió ember - látta élőben Maldonadót nyerni Spanyolországban, de valójában még a legelvakultabb rajongói sem gondolták volna, hogy ő hozza el a Williams számára az elmúlt nyolc esztendő első győzelmét. Mindent elárul, hogy a kvalifikációs edzés előtt az oddsok arra, hogy ő kerül pole pozícióba, 300 az 1-hez voltak a legtöbb fogadóirodánál.
Ideje meghallgatni tehát Pastor gondolatait, megtudni mit művelt a győzelmi trófeájával, részleteket a rémisztő tűzesetről a Williams garázsában, és miként élte meg, amikor Venezuela elnöke felhívta őt…
*
Immár egy F1-es futamgyőztes vagy. Milyen érzés?*
Marcin Sygut, Lengyelország
Fantasztikus érzés. Mindig arról álmodtam, hogy futamot nyerek, az pedig külön öröm, hogy egy ilyen nagy történelemmel bíró csapatnál sikerült ezt elérnem, mint a Williams. Különleges győzelem volt, hiszen a csapat nyolc éve nem tudott nyerni, ezért az egész egyletért és persze a hazámért is harcoltam. Gyermekkori álmom vált valóra.








*

Igaz, hogy hazájában, Venezuelában nemzeti szünnapot tartottak, hogy megünnepeljék a győzelmét?*
Sheila Barrett, Egyesült Királyság
Igen, igaz. Nagyon sokan nem mentek dolgozni hétfőn, főleg szülővárosomban, Maracay-ban. Kivételes város, például a Miss Universe több győztese is ott született, és Venezuela legjobb futball játékosai is onnan származnak. Maracay rengeteg kiváló baseball játékost is adott a világnak, szóval sport szempontjából kitűnik, az biztos. Mindenki szabadnapot kapott, és nagyszerű érzés volt velük ünnepelni. Megélték az álmot. Szerintem mostanra még jobban megszerettek, hiszen szereztem nekik egy szabadnapot.
*
Mennyire volt ijesztő a verseny utáni tűzeset Barcelonában? Láttuk, hogy a hátán mentette ki az unokaöccsét.*
Stephan Asbury, Egyesült Királyság
Biztos lehet benne, hogy nagyon ijesztő volt. Én is éppen a garázsban tartózkodtam, mint sokan mások a csapatból. Mindenkit nagyon lehangolt, hiszen egy történelmi győzelmet követően történt a baleset, és még Frank 70. születésnapját is ünnepeltük. Elkeserítő volt, és egyben rémisztő.
*
Mihez kezdtél a győzelmi trófeáddal? Megengedték, hogy megtartsd?*
Igbal Novaradhitya, Indonézia
Igen, megtarthattam. Otthon van, Olaszországban. Konkrétan: vele aludtam (nevet). A barátnőm először még féltékeny volt, de most már úgy kezeljük, mint a babánkat. Jó érzés, hogy velünk van otthon.








*
Meglepett a győzelem Spanyolországban, vagy te, és a csapat tisztában voltatok a versenyképességetekkel már a nagydíj előtt is?*
Niall kierman, Írország
A hétvége előtt nem. Úgy gondoltam, hogy a legjobb ötbe beférhetek, de a harmadik szabadedzést követően nagyon jó érzéseim voltak az autóval kapcsolatban. Rengeteg potenciált éreztem benne. Miután megszereztem az első rajtkockát, tudtam: „Eljött az én időm!”
*
Milyen kapcsolatban áll Venezuela elnökével, Hugo Chávezzel?*
Daniel Marris, Egyesült Királyság
Professzionális kapcsolatban. Mindig dicsért, amikor korábban bajnokságot nyertem és gratulált, amikor a legjobb teljesítményt nyújtottam. Ő is mindent megtesz Venezuela sportéletéért, és rengeteget hajt azért, hogy a csúcson lásson minket. Igazán közeli kapcsolatom nincs vele, de a Spanyol Nagydíjat követően felhívott, és mindenki elképzelheti, hogy az milyen különleges érzés lehetett. Hazád elnöke hív téged telefonon. Olyan volt, mintha az egész hazám átérezte volna a győzelmem ízét.
*
Szereted a mostani Pirelli abroncsokat, vagy jobban örülnél valami olyasminek, aminek használatát könnyebb megtanulni?*
Simon Cooke, Egyesült Királyság
A Pirelli gumik nagy kihívást jelentenek, de a csapatok és a pilóták keményen dolgoznak azért, hogy megértsék a viselkedésüket. Mindig azt hangoztatom, hogy mindenkinek ugyanazokkal a körülményekkel kell megküzdeniük. Rá kell jönnünk, miként hozhatjuk ki a legtöbbet az abroncsokból, de szerintem nagyon pozitív módon hatnak az F1-re. Spanyolországban 25 körön keresztül tudtam kordában tartani a gumikat.
*
Mit adsz Frank Willimasnek a következő születésnapján? Nehéz lesz az ideinél jobb ajándékot találni.*
Tom Siegner, Kanada
(Nevet) Nem tudom. Remélem, tartani tudom a nyerő formámat. Az a küldetésem, hogy a Williams csapatával világbajnokságot nyerjek, és történelmet írjunk a srácokkal. Az autónk jó, persze még nem a legjobb, de jó úton járunk. Továbbra is keményen kell dolgoznunk, hiszen a világbajnokság még hosszú. A legjobbunkat kell nyújtani, és meglátjuk mi történik.
*
Gratulálok a pole pozícióhoz, melyet Spanyolországban elértél, de igazi edzéselsőségnek érezted úgyis, hogy Lewis büntetésének köszönhetted?*
Andy Bottomly, Egyesült Királyság
Nem a legjobb módja volt pole pozíciót szerezni, de mint csapatnak, mindig keményen kell hajtanunk, hogy odaérjünk a Q3-ba, szóval összességében a második helynek is nagyon örültünk. Amikor meghallottuk a Hamiltonnal kapcsolatos híreket egy kicsivel később, még boldogabbak lettünk. Számomra egy plusz lökést adott a futamgyőzelem felé. Szóval, valóban nem a legjobb módja megszerezni az első rajtkockát, de vannak szabályok, amiket be kell tartani.
*
Mit gondolsz, amikor az emberek fizetős pilótának titulálnak téged? Szerinted az elmúlt két évben mutatott teljesítményed bebizonyította, hogy a kritikusoknak nincs igazuk?*
Connor Wilson-Archer, Egyesült Királyság
Mindig hangoztattam, hogy milyen szerencsés vagyok, amiért a hazám támogat annak érdekében, hogy az F1 csúcsán láthasson, ahogy alacsonyabb kategóriák élén már láthatott is. A PDVSA-val régóta kapcsolatban állunk (Venezuelában állami olajtársaság). Már 2004 óta támogatnak engem, így amikor megnyertem a GP2 sorozatot és feljebb léptem a Forma-1-be, természetes, hogy velem tartottak. Ennyi az egész. Együtt kerestünk egy olyan csapatot, ami mindkettőnket szívesen látna. Boldog vagyok, amiért még mindig velem vannak, és a csapatot is támogatják, hogy a fejlesztéseink által még sikeresebbek lehessünk. Nem aggódom a kritikák miatt. A múltban minden kategóriában nyerni tudtam, ahol elindultam, és ez most a Forma-1-ben is sikerült, így tisztázódott, hogy nem egy fizetős pilóta vagyok.
*
Mit gondolsz, a sikereidnek köszönhetően láthatunk majd F1-es nagydíjat Venezuelában is?*
Chris Peck, Egyesült Királyság
Reménykedem benne. Számtalan hely van, ahová lehetne építeni egy F1-es pályát. Örülnék, ha honfitársaim előtt versenyezhetnék. Jó lenne például egy utcai verseny Margaritán. Miért ne? Megtörténhet.








*Miért hajtottál neki Lewis Hamiltonnak Spában a tavalyi időmérőt követően?*

Philip Crag, Egyesült Királyság
Umm…Tudják, nekem jó a kapcsolatom Lewis-sal. Már akkor is ismertem őt, amikor még mindketten gokartoztunk és nagyszerű pilótának tartom őt. Az F1 egyik legnagyobb tehetsége. Volt tavaly egy rossz pillanatunk, de mindketten a legjobbunkat akarjuk nyújtani, és védjük a csapatunkat. Jó barátok és kollégák vagyunk. Nincs ok az aggodalomra.
*
Szoktál imádkozni versenyek előtt, vagy van valamilyen babonád, esetleg rituáléd?*
Robert Coleman, Brazília
Minden este imádkozom, nem csak a futamok előtt. Van-e olyan szokásom, hogy csak bal oldalról szállok be az autóba, vagy hasonlók? Nem, nincsen.
*
Megpróbáltad elkapni és megelőzni Fernando Alonsót Ausztráliában, vagy megelégedtél a hatodik helyezéssel?*

Chris Sartor, Egyesült Királyság
A lehető legtöbbet próbáltam kihozni magamból, mert láttam, hogy Fernando szenved a gumijai miatt. Próbáltam megelőzni őt és a maximumot kihozni az autóból. Talán kicsit túlságosan is túlhajtottam magam és a versenygépet. Ez a versenyzés. Néha minden összejön, néha viszont semmi sem.
*

Szerencsésnek érezheted magadat, hogy egy olyan híres csapatnál versenyezhetsz, mint a Williams. Arra még nem gondoltál, hogy egyszer a McLarennél, vagy a Ferrarinál is vezethetnél?*

Phoenix-Rose Maitland-Roberts, Egyesült Királyság
Hogy őszinte legyek, nagyon boldog vagyok, hogy a Williams foglalkoztat. Boldog vagyok, hogy a GP2 után rögtön egy ilyen történelmi háttérrel rendelkező csapathoz kerülhettem. Először szeretném megnyerni itt a világbajnokságot, utána pedig meglátjuk. Talán élvezném az életet a Ferrarinál. Végül is minden pilóta arról álmodik, hogy egyszer ott vezethet.
*




Mennyit tanultál tavaly Rubens Barrichellótól?*
Paul Murtagh, Egyesült Királyság
Nagyon sokat. Rendkívül tapasztalt és tehetséges pilóta. A versenyhétvégeken sokat figyeltem őt. Próbáltam a legjobb tulajdonságait átvenni, és a saját stílusomhoz hozzáadni, még akkor is, ha gyorsabb voltam. Nagyon hasznos volt, hogy a csapattársamnak tudhattam őt.
*
Igaz az, hogy korábban eltiltottak a versenyzéstől Monacóban egy baleset miatt?*
Matt Bagpuize, Egyesült Királyság
Igen, igaz. Volt egy balesetem, amibe egy pályabíró is belekeveredett (nem lassított egy balesethez érve, és egy pályabírót is elütött, aki súlyosan megsérült – a szerk.). Később persze visszatértem és több alkalommal is nyertem ott versenyt, kétszer a GP2-ben, egyszer pedig a Formula Renault 3.5 sorozatban. Imádom azt a pályát, a Forma-1 számára pedig maga a történelem.
*
Mely korábbi, vagy jelenlegi pilóta inspirál téged a leginkább?*
Liesbeth van der Herten, Belgium
Senna, mégpedig a pályán és azon kívül mutatott teljesítménye és viselkedése miatt. Imádtam nézni versenyzés közben, már csak a hozzáállása miatt is. Néha talán túlságosan is optimista volt, de az elhivatottsága elképesztett. Annyira szenvedélyes volt.
*

Kicsit a tavalyi szezonhoz visszatérve, mennyire volt nehéz átállni a GP2-ről a Forma-1-re?*
Allan Hillman, Egyesült Királyság
Annyira nem volt nehéz, de volt egy időszak, ami az átállásról szólt. Fontos volt, hiszen egy új autóba ültem, egy új csapat vett körül, új szerelőkkel és mérnökökkel. Amikor elkezdtük a közös munkát, nem volt egyszerű megértenem, mit is várnak el tőlem, vagy megértetni, hogy én mit akarok tőlük. Néhány versenyt követően azonban megtaláltuk a közös hangot. Egy GP2-es és egy F1-es autó viszont sokban hasonlítanak. A legnagyobb különbség a két sorozat között talán a munka, amit a csapatok végeznek és a hétvégék felépítése. Itt a média felhajtásra és a mérnöki megbeszélésekre gondolok.
*
Fiatal korodban, melyik sportoló volt a példaképed?*
Samuel McCarthy, Egyesült Királyság
Nagyon sok sportágat követtem figyelemmel fiatalabb koromban. A baseball nagyon népszerű sport hazámban, és több példaképem is volt ennek köszönhetően. Szerettem a kosárlabdát is, Michael Jordan posztere például mindig a szobám falát díszítette.
*
A Williams a tavalyi évet követően rengeteg fejlesztést hajtott végre. Mi jelenti az igazi különbséget?*

Jennifer Sheldon, Egyesült Királyság
Az emberek hozzáállása. Tavaly nem jöttek az eredmények, ezért mindenki csüggedt volt. Idén minden más, hiszen más utat követünk az autó építésében és fejlesztésében, így sokkal versenyképesebbek vagyunk. Minden versenyen bevetünk valami újat. A csapatban mindenki keményen hajt, ami pszichológiailag nagyon jól hat ránk.
*
Melyik a kedvenc szektorod, vagy kanyarod a Forma-1-ben, és miért?*

Mark Duncan, Egyesült Királyság
Az Eau Rouge, Spában. Az a kedvencem.








*
Mikor szedték le a fogszabályzódat?*
Ric Berti, Kanada
A felső szettet az idény kezdete előtt szedték le, de az alsó részt? A fogorvosommal kellene beszélni.
*
Pastor, hogyan jellemeznéd a saját vezetési stílusodat?*
Juan Perez, Argentína
Agresszív és intelligens.
*
Mennyire népszerű hazádban a Formula-1? Híres vagy Venezuelában?*
Maarten Dierssen, Hollandia
Az F1 nagyon népszerű, csakúgy, mint a GP2. Amikor a World Series-ben versenyeztem, még annak is élőben közvetítették minden futamát. Mindenki tudja, ki vagyok. Ha haza látogatok, megállítanak az utcán, de ez már több éve így van.
*

Mi a véleményed, idén felállhatsz még többször a dobogóra, vagy esetleg belefér még egy futamgyőzelem?*
Matthew Redgate, Egyesült Királyság
Miért is ne? Küzdenünk kell érte. Jelenleg nem vagyunk a legjobbak, de olyan messze sem állunk tőle.
*
Mik a legfőbb különbségek a tavaly használt Cosworth, és az idei Renault motorok között?*
*Carlos Jonathan Blanco Garcia, Spanyolország*
A legfőbb különbség talán az, hogy a Renault megbízhatóbb erőforrás, és kisebb illetve könnyebb is. Egyszerűbb a mérnököknek egy ilyen motor köré építeni az autót, hiszen a karosszériát szűkebbre tudják húzni. Minden jobb most, hogy a Renault a társunk. Vezetés közben is úgy tűnik, mintha több opció áll rendelkezésünkre az elektronikus motorvezérlés terén, ez pedig a vezethetőségben nagyon sokat segít.
​


----------



## Dudud (2012 Augusztus 20)

Láttátok a Hungaroirnget idén? Nagyon izgalmas volt.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 22)

*Így néz ki a 2013-as rajtrács eddig*​


2012. 08. 22. 07.10 
<right>






</right>
*
Igazi őrült szezon az idei, ahol azonban nemcsak a pályán, de azon kívül is zajlanak az események. A GPUpdate.net a nyári szünetet kihasználva megpróbálta kideríteni, hogy hogyan is nézhet majd ki a 2013-as rajtrács.


**
Red Bull: Vettel és Webber már öt éve együtt 
*
A Red Bullnál nem lesz változás, így a kétszeres, vagy lehet, hogy jövőre már háromszoros világbajnok, Sebastian Vettel és a világbajnoki címre ismét esélyes Mark Webber 2013-ban már az ötödik szezonjukat kezdhetik meg az energiaitalosoknál. Esetleg 2014-ben lehet változás a csapat háza táján, hiszen az ausztrál pilótával ismételten csak egy évre szóló szerződést kötött a csapat, míg Vettel szerződése a hírek szerint a 2014-es szezon végéig szól. 

*
McLaren: Kérlek, írj alá Mr. Hamilton… 
*
Jövőre nagy valószínűség szerint a McLaren párosa, Jenson Button és Lewis Hamilton is a negyedik szezonját kezdheti meg majd wokingban. Bár Button több évre szóló szerződését a csapat hivatalosan egyszer sem erősítette meg, a csapat vezetője, Martin Whitmarsh már többször is utalt rá, hogy ez három éves szerződés, így a 2009-es bajnok a 2014-es szezon végéig valószínűleg a McLarennél marad. Hamiltonnal a csapat szintén egy hosszú távú szerződést akar kötni, amit eddig a 2008-as bajnok még nem látott el a kézjegyével. Mark Webber szerződéshosszabbítása után azonban a legtöbb elemző úgy véli, hogy Hamiltonnak nemigen marad más választása a McLarenen kívül az elkövetkező szezonra. 

*
Lotus: Ismét a finn és a francia harcol majd? 
*
Tavaly nem sokan gondolták, hogy a Lotus csapat ülései ennyire értékesek lennének, a Kimi Raikkönen - Romain Grosjean páros hallatán pedig a legtöbben csak csóválták a fejüket. Kimi és Romain azonban bizonyított az idei szezonban, így bár Raikkönent már a Ferrarival is hírbe hozták, a legvalószínűbb, hogy a 2007-es bajnok jövőre is az enstone-i gárdánál marad, ahol Grosjean lehet a csapattársa, így továbbra is a Lotus pilótapárosa tűnik majd az egyik legizgalmasabbnak a mezőnyben. 

*
Ferrari: A telefonhívásra várva 
*
Eddie Irvine óta tudjuk, hogy a Ferrari szeret kettes számú pilótákat alkalmazni. De vajon kinek a szerződése is vár a Ferrari aláírására, hogy 2013-ban Fernando Alonso mellett betölthesse a vízhordó szerepét? Ez jelenleg az F1 legjobban őrzött titka, de azért van néhány esélyes a maranellóiak állására. Az első helyen minden bizonnyal Sergio Perez áll, aki nemcsak a Ferrari Pilóta Akadémiájának a tagja, de a maranellóiakkal szoros kapcsolatot ápoló Sauber csapatban versenyez, ráadásul igazán jó formát mutat idén. A mexikói pilótához közeli források szerint valóban van megbeszélés Perez és a Ferrari között, bár maga Perez sohasem állította, hogy esélyes lenne a Ferrari ülésére a 2013-as szezonra. A további esélyesek, miután a Ferrarival röviden tárgyaló Mark Webber végül a Red Bull mellett döntött: Heikki Kovalainen, Adrian Sutil és „természetesen” Felipe Massa lehetnek, míg Kimi Raikkönen esetleges visszatérése, ismerve a finn és Luca di Montezemolo fagyos viszonyát, nem tűnik valószínűnek. 

*
Mercedes: Mi legyen a folytatás, ha eddig nem ment…? 
*
Úgy tűnik, hogy az ezüst nyilaknál továbbra is a Michael Schumacher - Nico Rosberg párosra akarnak építeni. A hétszeres bajnok neve nagyon sokat ér a Mercedesnek, és az idei szezonban Schumacher végre azt is bebizonyította, hogy a sok ostoba hiba mellett, igazán jó csomaggal még mindig képes lenne meglepetéseket okozni. Schumacher távozása esetén pedig talán a Paul Di Resta, Nico Hülkenberg és Jaime Alguersuari hármasból kerülhet ki a csapat új pilótája. 

*
Sauber: Épül a csapat nem kell sietni? 
*
A BMW gyors távozását követően a Sauber nem festett valami jó képet, de a szívós svájciak Peter Sauber és Monisha Kaltenborn vezetésével nemcsak, hogy talpon maradtak, de az idei szezonban már a konstruktőri bajnokság 5. helyéért küzdenek. Sergo Perez idén remekül teljesít, így szinte biztos, hogy ha nem a Ferrarinál, akkor a Saubernél láthatjuk majd a 2013-as szezonban, míg a hinwili gárda másik pilótája, Kamui Kobayashi is nagyon népszerű a csapaton belül, ami nem is csoda, ha arra gondolunk, hogy a Sauber pontjainak 40%-át a japán fiú szállította eddig az idei szezonban. Így nagy valószínűséggel, ha Perez nem megy a Ferrarihoz, akkor változatlan marad a csapat 2013-as pilótafelállása. De vajon Perez távozása esetén ki juthat üléshez Hinwilben? Erre talán a csapat tartalékpilótájának, a GP3 2010-es bajnokának, Esteban Gutierreznek van a legnagyobb esélye, de az utóbbi időben Jaime Alguersuari és Bruno Senna neve is felmerült, ha a brazil pilótát Valtteri Bottas váltaná a Williamsnél, Sebastian Buemi azonban úgy tűnik, hogy a svájci útlevele ellenére semigen reménykedhet egy Sauberes ülésben. 

*
Williams: Bottas csatlakozik-e Maldonadóhoz? 
*
Úgy tűnik, Bruno Sennának tényleg nincs szerencséje, hiába végez ugyanis jó munkát a Williams csapatnál, Nico Hülkenberghez hasonlóan őt is lapátra tehetik a grove-i alakulatnál. Pastor Maldonado ugyanis annyi pénzt hoz a csapathoz a PDVSA támogatása révén, hogy a venezuelai pilóta helye megingathatatlan a csapatnál, ráadásul a gyors, de meggondolatlan pilóta egy futamgyőzelmet is szerzett már a csapatnak az idei szezonban. Következtetésképen a Williamsnél valószínűleg Senna és a nagyon ígéretes tesztpilóta, a GP3 2011-es bajnoka, Valtteri Bottas között fognak dönteni a 2013-as szezonnal kapcsolatban, de bárhogyan is dönt végül Sir Frank Williams egy biztos: jelen állás szerint jövőre is egészen izgalmas lehet a csapat pilótapárosa. 

*
Force India: Ígéretes, vagy ingatag jövő? 
*
Nehéz ügy. Kétségkívül a Force India az elmúlt négy év legtöbbet fejlődő csapata, csak közben a Sauber és a Williams is sokat fejlődött, így ez egy kicsit háttérbe szorította az indiaiak erőfeszítéseit. Ugyanakkor a hírek szerint Vijay Mallya üzleti birodalma nem áll épen stabil lábakon, így a csapat jövője megjósolhatatlan. Ez azonban biztosan nem a pilótákon fog múlni, ugyanis Paul Di Resta és Nico Hülkenberg is roppant tehetséges, így mindketten esélyesek valamelyik top csapat megüresedő ülésére, különösen akkor, ha Michael Schumacher a visszavonulás mellett dönt. Ha azonban ez nem jön össze, akkor jövőre is ők vezethetik majd Vijay Mallya autóit, míg valamelyikük távozása esetén a tesztpilóta, Jules Bianchi kaphat lehetőséget a csapatnál. Bianchival kapcsolatban azonban nem szabad elfelejteni, hogy ő is Ferrari Pilóta Akadémiájának tagja, így az ő szerződtetéséhez valószínűleg kell majd a Ferrari jóváhagyása is. A Force India 2013-as pilótapárosát így valószínűleg a három M: Michael, Mallya és Maranello dönti majd el. 

*
Toro Rosso: Újabb brutális döntés jön? 
*
A Toro Rosso csapat pilótákkal kapcsolatos döntése valószínűleg a legbrutálisabb az egész paddockban. Úgy november körül egy csapat Red Bull potentát, az élükön valószínűleg Dr. Helmut Markóval, összeül és eldönti, hogy ki is vezesse a faenzai istálló autóit a következő szezonban. Majd a pilóták telefonon megtudják azt, hogy elkezdődhet, folytatódhat, vagy éppen véget ért a Formula-1-es karrierjük. Nagyon kemény, de talán ezt így kell csinálni. Mindenesetre az idei szezon végén is így fog eldőlni, hogy Daniel Ricciardo és Jean-Eric Vergne Alguersuari és Buemi sorsára jut-e. A döntést azonban nagyban befolyásolhatja még a Red Bull Junior Team pilótáinak a teljesítménye, és az is, hogy Vettel 2008-as monzai szárnyalásához hasonlóan Ricciardo, vagy Vergne találnak-e az idei szezonból még hátralévő 9 futamon olyan kínálkozó lehetőséget, amit végre ki is tudnak majd használni. 

*
Caterham: Eljön majd a változás szele? 
*
Ez megint nem a Caterham éve volt eddig. A Caterham ugyanis úgy vágott neki az idei szezonnak, hogy legalább állandó részvevője lesz az időmérő edzések Q2-es szakaszának. Ez nem történt meg, így a csapat továbbra is abban reménykedhet, hogy az új központjuk révén majd a következő, 2013-as szezon lesz számukra az áttörés éve. A csapat vezetője, Tony Fernandes mindenesetre nagy híve a folyamatosságnak, így nagy valószínűséggel Heikki Kovalainen ülése - hacsak ő nem talál jobb helyet magának - biztonságban van a Caterhamnél. Vitalij Petrov pedig pénzt hoz a csapatnak, ráadásul gyorsan be is illeszkedett, így minden bizonnyal ő is maradni fog, míg Kovalainen távozása esetén ő lehet majd a csapat „húzóembere”. A finn pilóta távozása eseten pedig a csapat nem túl fényes teljesítménye ellenére is igen hosszú a szóba jövő pilóták listája, így Giedo van der Garde, Rodolfo González és Alex Rossi mellett Jaime Alguersuari és Adrian Sutil is a pályázók között lehet. Tony lehet választanod… 

*
Marussia: Lesz-e új jelentkező a fizetős ülésre? 
*
A csapat Timo Glock melletti ülése egy igazi túlélő szék, ahol az elmúlt három évben, három különböző pilóta fordult meg. De vajon Lucas di Grassi, Jerome d Ambrosio és Charles Pic után lesz-e egy negyedik újonc pilótája is a csapatnak? Glocknak 2014 végéig szerződése van a csapattal, így minden bizonnyal a Marussiánál kizárólag anyagi érdekek döntik el, hogy ki legyen a csapat másodikszámú pilótája a 2013-as szezonban. 

*
HRT F1: Összejön végre az első teljes spanyol páros? 
*
A HRT célja nyíltan az, hogy egy teljesen spanyol alakulatot hozzon létre, így a 2013-as szezonban a tesztpilótájuknak, Dani Closnak komoly esélye van arra, hogy elfoglalja Pedro de la Rosa mellett a HRT másik pilótaülését, ez pedig az indiai Narain Karthikeyan F1-es álmainak a végét jelentené. A terv szép a valóság azonban más: Narain pénzt hoz a csapathoz, a tiszta spanyol istálló imázsa pedig kétséges, hogy mennyi befektetőt is vonzana a gazdasági válsággal küzdő Spanyolországban. Egy biztos: a McLarennél értékes tapasztalatokat szerző de la Rosa helye biztos a csapaton belül, míg a második üléssel kapcsolatban - a Marussiához hasonlóan - a HRT-nél is anyagi érdekek fognak majd dönteni.​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 23)

*A Lotus megtartaná Raikkönent*


2012. 08. 23. 09.33 <right> 

</right>



<right>
</right>
*
A Lotus biztos abban, hogy Kimi Raikkönen az enstone-i bázisú csapattal marad 2013-ban.


*
Mielőtt a Forma-1 augusztusi kényszerpihenőjére vonult volna, a 2007-es világbajnok kategorikusan megcáfolta a pletykákat, miszerint jövőre Felipe Massa helyére a Ferrarihoz igazolhatna.

*Erről a Lotus technikai igazgatója, James Allison elmondta:
* 
*"Nem ad rá okot, hogy azt gondoljuk, máshová megy. Szerintem szeret velünk lenni, úgy gondolom, hogy versenyképes felszerelést biztosítunk neki és ez egy nagyon egyszerű munkakörnyezet azoknak, akik a csapatunkhoz dolgoznak" *- mondta el a csapat weboldalán.

Allison azt javasolta a Forma-1-be visszatérő versenyzőnek, hogy maradjon, kiegészítve ezzel az enstone-i csapat erős pilótafelállását._* "Fontos számunkra, hogy ezt az erőt a jövő évben is megtartsuk" - mondta. "Ha új versenyző jön, nem lesz semmilyen mérnöki alapunk."*_











*Az öt bajnokesélyes*

*
A szoros és változatos 2012-es szezonban a hosszú nyári szünetet követően **még kilenc futam **vár a pilótákra, ezt a kilenc futamot pedig még öt pilóta,*_* Fernando Alonso, Mark Webber, Sebastian Vettel, Lewis Hamilton és Kimi Raikköne*_*n várhatja reális bajnoki esélyekkel. Da vajon milyen szezonja volt eddig, és milyen kilátásai vannak a bajnokság esélyeseinek? Az ESPNF1 cikke.



*
*Fernando Alonso 
*
*Pontszám: 164 
Bajnoki címek: 2 
Odds: 10/11 *

_*A szezon:*_ 
Ha Alonso a hátralévő kilenc futamon képes lesz megszerezni a világbajnoki címet, akkor ezzel minden bizonnyal bekerül a Formula-1 történetének nagy könyvébe. Alonso ugyanis egy olyan autóval kezdhette az idei szezont, ami teljes mértékben kiegyensúlyozatlan volt, borzalmas kigyorsítással és alacsony végsebességgel párosítva. A kétszeres spanyol bajnok azonban leszeget fejjel dolgozott, és mindig a legtöbbet hozta ki a kínálkozó lehetőségekből. A malajziai győzelem a szerencsén múlott, mert az autó normál körülmények között képtelen lett volna hasonló eredményekre, később azonban javult a helyzet, Alonso teljesítményét pedig jól mutatja, hogy ő az egyetlen pilóta, aki háromszor is győzni tudott az első 11 futamon. 

_*Kilátások:*_ 
Alonso 40 pontos előnye jelentősnek tűnik, ugyanakkor vannak jelek arra, hogy a Ferrari F2012-es tempója megint elmarad az ellenfelekétől. Alonso jó formában van, így szinte biztos, hogy mindent meg fog tenni azért, hogy a hátralévő kilenc futamon is szorgalmasan gyűjtse a pontokat. A kérdés csupán az, hogy ez elég lesz-e akkor, ha a Red Bull, a McLaren, vagy a Lotus megtalálja a góllövő cipőjét? 

*
Mark Webber 
*
*Pontszám: 124 
Bajnoki címek: 0 
Odds: 12/1 *

_*A szezon:*_ 
Néhány látványos és több átlagos teljesítmény idén elég volt Webbernek arra, hogy 11 futam után megszerezze a bajnokság 2. helyét. Amikor jó formában volt az ausztrál pilóta, akkor nyert, amikor azonban nem, akkor egyszer sem tudott a 4. helynél előrébb végezni. Így a futamok előtt nehéz megjósolni, hogy mire is képes, bár a kedvenc pályákon jól teljesített, így Webber formája inkább a 2010-est, mint a 2011-est idézi az idei szezonban. 

*Kilátások: 
*Webber teljesítménye idén a 2010-es szezont idézi, amikor bajnok lehetett volna, ha nem tőri össze az autót Koreában. Ha az eddigi teljesítményt fogja nyújtani a hátralévő kilenc futamon is, akkor meglesz az esélye arra, hogy csökkentse az Alonsóval szembeni hátrányát, bár a legutóbbi két futamon mindössze 8 pont megszerzésére volt képes. A Red Bull az egyik leggyorsabb autó a mezőnyben, a kérdés csupán az, hogy az RB8-as fejlesztései mennyire fekszenek majd az ausztrálnak, mert bizony idén Webber párszor már lényegesen lassabbnak bizonyult a csapattársánál, Sebastian Vettelnél. 

*
Sebastian Vettel 
*
*Pontszám: 122 
Bajnoki címek: 2 
Odds: 3/1 *

_*A szezon:*_ 
A szezon előtt nem sokan gondolták volna, hogy Vettel 11 futam alatt mindössze egy futamgyőzelmet szerez. 2011-ben Vettel folyamatosan a pole-ba kvalifikálta magát, majd végig az ellenőrzése alatt tartva az eseményeket, fölényes győzelmeket szerzett, ez a taktika azonban idén mindössze kétszer valósulhatott meg. Először Bahreinben, majd Valenciában, itt azonban a Renault motor generátora ezt a győzelmet meghiúsította, ráadásul a Német Nagydíjon a Jenson Button elleni meggondolatlan előzésével újabb értékes pontokat vesztett a bajnoki cím védője. 

_*Kilátások:
*_ Az Európa Nagydíjon a Red Bull az új kipufogó rendszerével jelentős teljesítményt talált, és bár számos fejlesztésüket az FIA betiltotta, az RB8-as ennek ellenére futamról-futamra javul és bizony Vettel kezében az autó bármire képes lehet. A nyári szünetet követően pedig azt sem szabad elfelejteni Vettellel kapcsolatban, hogy 2010-ben öt futam alatt 24 pontos hátrányt dolgozott le Alonsóval szemben. 

*
Lewis Hamilton 
*
*Pontszám: 117 
Bajnoki címek: 1 
Odds: 5/1*

_*A szezon: 
*_Sohasem egyszerű Lewis Hamiltonnak lenni. Az év elején úgy tűnt, a McLaren MP4/27-es a leggyorsabb autó a mezőnyben, de Hamilton nem tudta tartani a lépést a csapattársával, Jenson Buttonnal. Hamilton azonban az elmúlt évektől eltérően nyugodt maradt és szorgalmasan gyűjtötte a pontokat, három dobogós eredményt szerezve az első három futamon, ezt követően azonban a dolgok kezdtek rosszra fordulni. A bahreini bokszmalőr, a Spanyol Nagydíj időmérőjén elfogyó üzemanyag, mind-mind értékes pontoktól fosztotta meg a 2008-as bajnokot. Majd jött a Kanadai Nagydíj, ahol remek teljesítménnyel Hamilton végre nyert, ezt követően azonban megint rossz futamok következtek. Valenciában Pastor Maldonado előzése egy dobogóba került Hamiltonnak, majd az újabb, magyarországi győzelme előtt jött két küzdelmes futam Angliában és Németországban. Mindent összeadva Hamilton idén talán több mint 50 pontot veszített (Bahreinben 8, Spanyolországban 21, Valenciában legalább 12, és Németországban legalább 12). 

_*Kilátások:*_ 
A Magyar Nagydíjon aratott győzelme azt jelentette, hogy Hamilton továbbra is harcban van az idei világbajnoki címért, a McLaren javuló teljesítménye pedig elég motivációt adhat neki a szezon hátralévő részére. A szezon első fele azonban azt is bebizonyította, hogy Hamilton képes vonzani a bajt, a hátralévő futamokon pedig egy újabb nullapontos futammal már, már behozhatatlan hátrányba kerülhet. Így vissza kell térnie a szezon elején mutatott, kiegyensúlyozott formájához, úgy, hogy közben meg kell ragadnia az összes kínálkozó esélyt a futamgyőzelemre. 

*
Kimi Raikkonen 
*
*Pontszám: 116 
Bajnoki címek: 1 
Odds: 11/1 *

_*A szezon:
*_ A két év kihagyást követően visszatérő Raikkönen valószínűleg a legtöbb ember várakozását felülmúlta az első 11 futamon, még akkor is, ha a futamgyőzelem eddig még nem jött össze a 2007-es bajnoknak. Ettől azonban eddig nem volt messze, amit az is jól mutat, hogy 11 futamon már ötször is felállhatott a dobogóra, és legutóbb a Magyar Nagydíjon igazán jól vezetett. Raikkönen kétségkívül megmutatta, hogy még mindig megvan a híres gyorsasága, még akkor is, ha az időmérő edzéseken eddig nemigen tudta elővenni a legjobb formáját. Ráadásul úgy tűnik, a motivációjával sincs baj, így bizony Raikkönen teljesítménye még inkább a háttérbe szorítja a 2010-ben visszatérő Michael Schumacher eddigi erőfeszítéseit. 

_*Kilátások:*_ 
A Lotus új szuper DRS-e komoly fegyver lehet a gyors spái és monzai pályán. Raikkönen pedig a legutóbbi 5 Belga Nagydíjából 4-et megnyert, így egyértelmű, hogy a finn a győzelem esélyével léphet pályára a nyári szünetet követő első nagydíjon Spa Francorchamps-ban. Ha pedig ez sikerül, akkor Raikkönen az Alonsót üldöző boly kellős közepén találhatja magát. A Lotus E20-as teljesítménye pedig igen jónak tűnik, így újabb futamgyőzelmek sem zárhatóak ki a szezon második felében, következésképpen pedig ez azt jelenti, hogy bizony Raikkönen bajnoki esélyei igencsak valósak.​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 23)

*Brundle: Eddig Alonso a szezon hőse*


2012. 08. 23. 17.41 <right> 

</right>






*Martin Brundle, korábbi Forma-1-es pilóta szerint a 2012-es szezon hőse eddig Fernando Alonso.


*
A 158 nagydíjat megélt veterán pilóta, aki az elmúlt 15 évben a brit televízió kommentátora volt, nem szeretné Michael Schumachert ezzel ellentétben "nullának" titulálni. "Nem akarom azt mondani, mert tudom, hogy milyen nehéz F1-es pilótának lenni. Michael Schumachernek nagyon zord éve volt" - vallotta be a Sun újságnak.

Brundle kevésbé szabadkozva üdvözölte a ferraris Alonsót, aki a szezon bajnokságát vezeti.
*
"Alonsónak kell a hősnek lennie, mert minden valószínűség ellenére, anélkül, hogy csapattársa segítségére lenne, nincs gyors autója a pályán, valahogy mindig ott van és versenyeket nyer"* - mondta.

_*Az 53 éves Brundle Londonban nyilatkozott, mielőtt a sportkocsi világbajnokságon Silverstone-ban GP3-ban versenyző fia, Alex rajthoz állt volna az LMP2 osztályban.




*_
*A véletlenek nem tesznek jót a Forma-1-nek*


2012. 08. 23. 16.40 

​





<right> 

</right>

*Ross Brawn szerint a 2012-es Forma-1-es szezon második felének kevesebb véletlenszerű eseményre lenne szüksége, ha meg akarja tartani nézőit a világbajnoki csata végéig.
*
Brawn úgy véli, fennáll annak a kockázata, hogy a sportág elveszítheti nézőinek egy részét, ha az idei szezon továbbra is ilyen kiszámíthatatlan lesz. 
_*"Az F1-ben gondoskodnunk kell arról, hogy a véletlen faktora ne legyen túl erős" *_- nyilatkozta Brawn az Autosportnak és megosztotta gondolatait az első félévről is, amikor hét különböző győztes született az első hét versenyen.

_*"Szerintem volt néhány véletlenszerű esemény idén, ami izgalmas volt, de jelenleg úgy gondolom, hogy ez az izgalom egy idő után elhalványul, ha továbbra is túl kiszámíthatatlan marad."*_

_*"Vicces, de hasonló, mint a halászat, amiről a minap gondolkodtam. A halászatban az a nagyszerű, hogy egy teljesen kezdő is jöhet és kifoghat egy nagy halat, mert nem kiszámítható. Ettől igazán szórakoztató, de nem is teszi látványossá. Ami az autósportokban nincs meg, az a véletlenszerűség, amikor nem tudod, hogy ki fog nyerni és keményen dolgozhattál az autó fejlesztésén, de az nem felelt meg a feltételeknek és nem vagy versenyképes. Ez nem az, amit szeretnénk."*_

A Forma-1-et bizonyos körökben kritizálták év elején a kiszámíthatatlanság miatt. Mivel a 2012-es Pirelli abroncsokat nem tudták megismerni a csapatok és ezért versenyről versenyre változott a teljesítményük, így a rajongók is elpártolhatnak. Brawn viszont optimista azzal kapcsolatban, hogy a csapatok most már jobban értik, hogyan működnek az abroncsok, a helyzet lecsillapodott és szerinte fontos, hogy a Forma-1 továbbra is hiteles maradjon.
_*
"Egy bizonyos fokig úgy tűnik, a dolgok jó irányba változtak, de a különbség a csapatok két pilótája között még mindig nagy. Egyazon hétvégén a Red Bullnál Mark Webber a domináns, a következő hétvégén Sebastian az, ezt pedig senki sem érti. Van egy feltörekvő minta és trend, hiszen mindannyian egyre jobban értünk a gumikhoz. Gyanítom, hogy ez így lesz és addig jó. Amit viszont nem akarunk, az a kiszámíthatatlanság."*_

*Hozzátette:* _*"Szerintem kell, hogy legyen egy minta. Kell egy vagy két referenciának számító csapat, a többiek pedig arra törekednek, hogy megpróbálják legyőzni őket."*_

_*"Szükségünk van arra, hogy az embereknek tetsszen a szezon és élvezzék egész évben, máskülönben a kiszámíthatatlanság uralkodik el és aki egy kicsit jobb, több pontot halmoz fel. Azt szeretnénk, ha a srácokat láthatnánk egymással versenyezni. Látni akarjuk azokat, akik a világbajnokságban az első vagy a második helyen állnak, hogy keményen küzdenek egymással az élen, nem pedig valakivel a középmezőnyből."*_

_*
*_​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 24)

*Massa: Kezelni tudom a nyomást
*






<right>

</right>
*Felipe Massa elmondta, nem jelent számára újdonságot, hogy meg kell küzdenie 2013-as üléséért a Ferrarinál - a brazil pilóta reménykedik benne, hogy a szezon második felében erősebb teljesítményt nyújtva bebiztosíthatja jövőjét a csapatnál.

*Massa eddig nehéz szezonon van túl és folyamatosan alulteljesít csapattársával, Fernando Alonsóval szemben. Miközben a spanyol pilóta 164 megszerzett ponttal vezeti a bajnokságot és háromszor tudott futamot nyerni, Massa a 14. helyen áll, 25 ponttal és legjobb eredményként negyedik helyezést tud felmutatni. Felipe Massa a 2010-es koreai verseny óta nem állhatott fel a dobogóra. 

A gyenge eredmények miatt több pletyka látott napvilágot arról, hogy Massát a csapat lecseréli az év végén, amint szerződése lejár, de a brazil pilóta elmondta, számára az extra nyomás nem jelent újdonságot. 

_*"Többen azt hiszik, ez az első alkalom, hogy ilyen történik velem, de ez nem így van. Ez pályafutásom során már többször megesett velem, már a Formula-1 előtt is volt olyan, ha nem nyerek versenyt, nem lesz pénzem a következő futamra. Minden évben valamivel meg kell birkózni és az idei évben arra koncentrálok, hogy erőmhöz mérten a szezon második felében jobb teljesítményt nyújtsak."



*_



_*

*_*Whitmars nem kételkedik Hamilton új szerződésében*_*
*_

<right></right>*Martin Whitmarsh, a McLaren csapatfőnöke nem lát okot az aggodalomra amiatt, hogy a csapat még nem kötött új szerződést Lewis Hamiltonnal, mert szerinte nem fér kétség hozzá, hogy végül sort kerítenek az aláírásra.*Bár Hamilton jelenlegi szerződése a McLarennel az idei év végén lejár és továbbra is fennáll annak lehetősége, hogy a Mercedes átcsábíthatja, amennyiben Michael Schumacher nem folytatná tovább, Whitmarsh ragaszkodik ahhoz, hogy mind a csapat, mind a pilóta szívesen kivárja az időt, hogy biztosak legyenek benne, hogy amiben megállapodnak, az mindkét félnek a legjobb.
Készülve arra, hogy a szezon második felében szoros csata lesz a világbajnokságban, Whitmarsh meggyőződése, hogy nem lesz káros hatása, ha a Belga Nagydíj előtt nem kerül pont a végére. "Őszintén szólva nem hiszem, hogy ez probléma" - mondta Whitmarsh az Autosportnak. 

_*"Felmerült néhány kérdés a hétvége folymán ezzel kapcsolatban és nyilván érdekes néhány ember számára, de tényleg nem hiszem, hogy probléma lenne."*_

_*"Beszéltünk Lewisszal két vagy három alkalommal. Szerintem közelebb állunk egymáshoz, mint eddig bármikor, 11 éves kora óta ismerem és arról beszélgettünk, hogy hogyan tudjuk majd legyőzni a többi csapatot és hogyan próbáljuk megnyerni a versenyeket. Nem beszéltünk ezekről a problémákról a pályán, mert nem hiszem, hogy az a legjobb helyszín hozzá. Végső soron viszonylag egyszerű a helyzet. ha Lewis annál a csapatnál szeretne maradni, amiről beszélt nekem, akkor azt kellene tennie és ha meg szeretnénk tartani, akkor azt kellene tennünk. Ha mindkettőre igen lesz a válasz, akkor szerintem ez kiválóan megvalósítható, így semmi másra nem kell koncentrálnunk, minthogy felkészüljünk a versenyekre, megpróbáljuk a leggyorsabb autót összerakni és a legjobb munkát végezni, amit csak lehet."*_

Bár Hamilton idén kicsit frusztrált, 47 ponttal áll a bajnokságot vezető Fernando Alonso mögött, Whitmarsh úgy gondolja, karrierje legjobb formájában van.

_*"Szerintem bárki, aki közvetlenül figyeli Lewist abból a szempontból, hogy hol tart most fejben, mire összpontosít és bízik, szerintem jelenleg sokkal erősebb, mint tavaly volt" - mondta. "Volt pár érdekes köre és azoknak is érdekes volt látni, akik már jó néhány éve ismerik. Erősebb, bár ez nem azt jelenti, hogy minden jól megy neki, de mentálisabb erősebb, mint eddig bármikor. Szembe kellett néznie néhány nagy kihívással és nem a tavalyi volt az egyik legjobb éve. Viszont szenvedélyes pilóta, aki versenyeket akar nyerni és nagyon tud aggódni, ha nem így történik, valamint erősebb gondolkodású és egyértelműen sokkal tapasztaltabb, mint eddig bármikor."*_​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 24)

*Belga Nagydíj 2012

*


_*augusztus 31., péntek*_
*10:00 - 11:30:*

*Pénteki 1. szabadedzés*
*14:00 - 15:30:*
*Pénteki 2. szabadedzés*
_*szeptember 1., szombat*_
*11:00 - 12.00*
*Szombati szabadedzés*
*14:00 - 15: 00*
*Időméreő*
*szeptember 2., vasárnap*
*14:00 - 16: 00*
*Verseny*





*2015-ig lesz verseny Belgiumban*



*2015-ig biztosan lesz Forma-1-es verseny Spában – jelentették be a Belga Nagydíj szervezői csütörtökön.*
*
Etienne Davignon versenyrendezésért felelős szakember elárulta, már régebben megállapodtak a kereskedelmi jogok birtokosával, Bernie Ecclestone-nal, valamint a Formula One Managementtel (FOM), ám az aláírások csupán most kerültek rá a szerződésre.

Korábban szó volt arról is, hogy Belgium Franciaországgal társulva rotációs rendszerben látja vendégül a száguldó cirkusz mezőnyét, most azonban biztossá vált, hogy a jövő hétvégi versenyt követően még három éven át látogat Spába a Forma-1.


*
*Räikkönen: Az időmérő a belgiumi siker kulcsa*









*Az időmérő edzésen való teljesítménybeli javulás a kulcsa a Lotus idei első Forma-1-es diadalának – állítja a gárda világbajnoka,Kimi Räikkönen, aki reméli, jövő hétvégén ötödik belgiumi győzelmét is bezsebelheti majd.*
*
A finn pilóta idén néhány alkalommal már tűzközelbe került, a hőn áhított győzelmet azonban még nem sikerült megszereznie.

*
A Forma-1 mezőnye jövő hétégén Belgiumba látogat, a spái versenypályáról pedig Räikkönen is szép emlékeket őriz. Ez persze nem véletlen, hiszen pályafutása során négy alkalommal tudott eddig győzedelmeskedni a legendás helyszínen.
*
„Eddig általában jó eredményeket értem el Belgiumban, ez azonban egyáltalán nem segít engem idén”* – _*mondta a 32 esztendős pilóta.*_
_*
„Kétségtelen, hogy nagyszerű volna ötödször is nyerni Spában. Az évad első részében nem tudtam nyerni, az extra pontok pedig mindig jól jönnek. Csak jó emlékeket őrzök erről a versenyhelyszínről, nagyszerű itt versenyezni. Fogadni mernék arra, hogy minden versenyző imádja Spát. Szerintem ez a világ legjobb versenypályája.”*_

Räikkönen elmondta, jó lenne megtörni a jeget, és nyerni végre, ám ehhez az kell, hogy előrelépjenek az időmérős tempó tekintetében – eddig ugyanis nagy hátránya volt a csapatnak, hogy nem tudta kiaknázni autója versenytempójában rejlő lehetőséget a kedvezőtlen rajtpozíciók miatt.
_*
„Idén néhányszor már láthattuk, mekkora jelentőséggel bír a rajtpozíció. Rendkívül fontos lehet Spában is, ezt mindenki pontosan tudja."*_
_*
„Bizonyos versenyhelyszíneken úgy tűnik, minden simán megy, máshol viszont egyszerűen semmi szerencsénk sincs. Természetesen mindent megteszünk azért, hogy megnyerjük ezt a futamot. Néhány alkalommal már felállhattam a dobogó legfelső fokára itt, és szeretném, ha ez megismétlődne.”*_
_*
„A bajnokságban jelenleg az ötödik pozíciót foglalom el, célom pedig az, hogy több pontot szerezzek, mint az előttem állók. Minél kisebb lemaradásban vagyok, annál jobb helyzetbe kerül a csapatom, és én magam is. Mostantól kezdve minden futam nagyon fontos lesz. Le kell győznünk ellenfeleinket, több pontot kell, hogy gyűjtsünk, mint ők.”*_
_*
„Mindig a győzelemre törekszünk. Van, hogy elég közel kerülünk hozzá, és bizony kiábrándító, ha nem tudjuk megtenni a szükséges utolsó lépést. Az okokat viszont jól ismerjük. Eddig nem voltunk olyan erősek az időmérőkön, mint a versenyeken, emiatt pedig elég nehéz dolgunk volt vasárnaponként. Nyilvánvalóan jobb lenne, ha nyernénk, mintsem a második, vagy harmadik helyen érjünk célba, de nagyon hosszú az idei szezon, és azt hiszem, folyamatosan javulunk. Ha sikerül nyernünk, az nagyszerű lesz, de ha nem, akkor arra törekszünk majd, hogy tovább folytassuk a fejlődést.”


*_



_*
*_
*
A McLaren minden követ megmozgat a vb-címért*


*A McLaren szezon második felében nyújtott teljesítménye nagyban függhet majd attól, hogy sikerül-e kihozni a maximumot az istálló rendelkezésére álló csomagból – véli a csapatfőnök, Martin Whitmarsh.*

Whitmarsh szerint nincs okuk csalódottságra, hiszen a McLaren jelenleg a második a konstruktőrök világbajnoki tabelláján, és minden lehetőségük megvan arra, hogy a hátralévő nyolc futamon tovább javítsanak eredményeiken.

A csapatfőnök elismerte, a Ferrari remek munkát végzett idén azon a téren, hogy a lehető legjobbat hozza ki autójából – a McLaren hátrányát pedig éppen az okozza, hogy neki ez nem sikerült.
_*
„Az első 11 versenyen nyolcszor indultunk az első sorból, szóval az autó nem lassú, legalábbis az időmérőkön nem.”*_
_*
„De ez a szezon mindenki számára nehéz – azt kell mondjuk, hogy Fernando és a Ferrari remek munkát végzett eddig: egyrészt a fejlesztések tekintetében, másrészt pedig abban, hogy a lehető legtöbbet hozta ki a csomagból.”*_
_*
„Mi azonban nem hoztuk ki a legjobbat belőle.”*_

A McLaren számára nem alakult problémamentesen az év első fele, hiszen a Pirelli gumiabroncsai megnehezítették a csapat dolgát. Whitmarsh elmondta, sikerült fejlődniük a szezon elejéhez képest, azonban nem csak a gumikkal adódott gondja a wokingi istállónak, hiszen ők maguk is elkövettek jó néhány hibát a bokszutcában.
*
„A gumik igazi kihívást jelentenek. Keményen dolgoztunk ezen a problémán, kis előrelépéseket is tettünk, de ugyanakkor a hibákat is el kell kerülnünk. Mi elkövettünk néhányat, de mindig meg kell szüntetnünk a gondokat, így sikerült fejlődnünk ezen a téren is.”*
_*
„Ebben az évben arra kell koncentrálnunk, hogy jól bánjunk a gumikkal. Sikerült javulást elérnünk, de amint a száraz gumikkal a topon vagyunk, akkor kezdődik csak a kihívás az intermediate-ekkel és az extrém esőgumikkal.”*_
*
„Azt kell mondjam, hogy Angliában gyorsak voltunk szárazon, az extrém esőgumikon, de rosszul mentünk az intermediate-ekkel. Aztán a következő versenyen, Németországban jók voltunk száraz körülmények között, valamint az interekkel is, de nem szerepeltünk jól az esőgumikon. Szóval nem könnyű, de érdekes kihívást jelent számunkra.”*
_*
„Tanulunk és fejlesztjük az autót, de egyik sem történik olyan gyorsan, mint amennyire mi szeretnénk.”*_

A McLaren hátránya 53 pont a Red Bull mögött a konstruktőrök világbajnoki pontversenyén, míg Hamilton 47 egységgel van lemaradva az élen álló Alonso mögött, és jelenleg a negyedik. A csapatfőnök nem aggódik, számukra ugyanis az a cél, hogy az elkövetkezendő versenyhétvégéken a maximumon teljesítsenek, a többi pedig már nem rajtuk múlik.
*
„Úgy gondolom, szilárd alapokkal rendelkezünk, és tettünk néhány előrelépést. Még nagyon sok pont gyűjthető, és ez az, amire gondolnunk kell.”*
_*
„De nem szabad megszállottan gondolnunk rá. Amit megszállottan kell tennünk, az az, hogy mindent megtegyünk azért, hogy az összes versenyen miénk legyen a leggyorsabb autó, és ne hibázzunk. Meg kell értenünk a gumikat, olyan jól kell beállítani az autót, amennyire csak tudjuk, megfelelően kell teljesítenünk az időmérőkön, valamint eredményesen kell szerepelnünk a versenyeken.”


*_
*TABELLA*



*Pilóták**

**Csapatok* *1.**F. Alonso**164**Red Bull**246**2.**M. Webber**124**McLaren**193**3.**S. Vettel**122**Lotus**192**4.**L. Hamilton**117**Ferrari**189**5.**K. Räikkönen**116**Mercedes**106**6.**N. Rosberg**77**Sauber**80**7.**J. Button**76**Williams**53**8.**R. Grosjean**76**Force India**46**9.**S. Perez**47**Toro Rosso**6**10.**K. Kobayashi**33**Caterham**0**11.**P. Maldonado**29**Marussia**0**12.**M. Schumacher**29**HRT**0*

<tbody>

</tbody>



​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 25)

*Schumacher 300. versenyhétvégéje következik*

<right>
</right>



<right>
</right>
*
A 2012-es világbajnokság 12. versenyét, a nyári szüneti első futamot a történelmi Spa-Francorchamps pályán rendezik Belgiumban. A Belga Nagydíj különleges hétvége lesz a csapat számára, mivel Michael Schumacher 300. futamát teljesíti, pontosan azon a helyszínen, ahol 1991-ben bemutatkozott.

*Az első és a harmadik szektor olyan egyeneseket tartalmaz, ahol az autók 315 kilométer/órás sebességet is átlépik. Az egyestől az ötös kanyarig 23 másodpercen keresztül padlógázzal haladnak az autók, ez a leghosszabb ilyen szakasz a versenynaptárban. Az utóbbi tíz spái versenyből négy alkalommal a pole pozícióból indult és tízből összesen hét alkalommal az első rajtsorból induló pilóta nyerte meg a futamot. A biztonsági autó legalább egyszer a pályán volt az utóbbi három Belga Nagydíjon, míg az utóbbi tíz versenyből hat alkalommal küldték ki a pályára.

*Michael Schumacher:*

"Spa számomra olyan, mintha a nappalimban lennék, első számú versenypálya a világon. Titokzatos, hogy miért mindig velem történnek itt különleges dolgok - itt mutatkoztam be, itt arattam első győzelmem, világbajnoki címet szereztem és nagyszerű versenyeket futottam. Az a tény, hogy 300. versenyem is Spában futhatom szinte sorsszerű és a megfelelő módon szeretnénk ünnepelni. Büszke vagyok, hogy a sport történetében második versenyzőként elérhetem ezt a mérföldkövet és nem kétséges, egy különlegesen jó hétvégére számítunk. Jó teljesítményt nyújtottunk tavaly Spában; mindent megteszek, hogy idén is erős versenyünk legyen."

*Nico Rosberg:*

"Mindig örömmel várom a spái versenyt; a szezon egyik csúcspontja és az egyik kedvenc pályám. A pálya maga kimagasló, természetesen itt található a legizgalmasabb kanyar, az Eau Rouge. Nagyszerű volt a közel egy hónapos szünet és a csapatban mindenki pihenni tudott, a családjával lenni, de örömmel várjuk, hogy megkezdődjön a szezon második fele. Sok, kemény munka áll előttünk azért, hogy versenyképesek legyünk és a mezőny elejére nyomást tudjunk gyakorolni."

*Ross Brawn, csapatfőnök:*

"A nyári szünet Brackley-ben és Brixworth-ben mindenki számára pihenésre és az elemek feltöltésére adott alkalmat, mielőtt a szezon intenzív második fele megkezdődik. Habár csak néhány napot lehetett dolgozni a gyárbezárás előtt, keményen dolgoztunk célunk elérésén, a teljesítmény javításán. Spa az egyik klasszikus pálya, amelyet a pilóták, mérnökök és a rajongók nagyon szeretnek. Nagyszerű pálya az autók megtekintésére és majdnem garantált az izgalmas hétvége, a változékony időjárás miatt. Egymás után második alkalommal lesz Spa nagyon különleges helyszín Michael és a csapat számára, tavaly 20. évfordulót ünnepeltük, most Michael 300. versenyét. Fantasztikus teljesítmény, amelyet eddig csak egy pilótának sikerült elérnie, várjuk az ünneplést vele és egy erős hétvégében bízunk."

*Norbert Haug, Mercedes-Benz Motorsport, alelnök:*

"Spa hagyományosan az a pálya, amely a pilótákat és a csapatokat nagy kihívás elé állítja és komoly teljesítményt kíván a karosszériától és a motortól. Az időmérő edzésen a motorok 23 másodpercet és közel két kilométert teljesítenek teljes gázon a La Source hajtűkanyar és az ötös, Les Combes kanyar között - ez az idei évben a legmagasabb érték. Másrészről a második szektorban a pálya 19 kanyarja közül 10 található itt, így a közepes és nagy sebességű leszorítóerőre van szükség. A tapasztalatok alapján az Ardennek időjárása komoly szerepet kap a hétvégén és a pálya lehet akár nedves, akár teljesen esős is. A két hetes nyári gyárbezárás előtt és után, melyet minden csapat betartott, csapatunk keményen dolgozott, a lehető legjobban próbált felkészülni Spára. A 2012-es spái verseny különleges futam lesz csapatunk számára, mert Michael 300. versenyhétvégéjét teljesíti. 1991-ben Michael első versenyét Spában futotta; 1992-ben eddigi 91 győzelme közül az elsőt Spában szerezte; tavaly 20. évfordulóját ünnepeltük első versenyének, a futamon az utolsó rajthelyről indulva az ötödik lett. A csapatban mindenki arra törekszik, hogy Nico és Michael a lehető legjobb eredményt érje el a jövő hétvégén."​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 26)

*Michael Schumacher Spa díszpolgára lesz*


*A kelet-belgiumi Spa díszpolgára lesz Michael Schumacher, a Forma-1 hétszeres világbajnoka.*

A város polgármestere, Joseph Houssa szerint a német pilóta rengeteget tett az autósportért és a régió népszerűsítéséért, ezért döntöttek a kitüntetése mellett.

*A hivatalos ceremónia csütörtökön lesz a városházán.*

A 43 éves Schumacher a mintegy tízezer lakosú település közelében fekvő Spa-Francorchamps nevű pályán debütált a Forma-1-ben 1991-ben, majd egy évvel később itt aratta első futamgyőzelmét is.

_*Az F1 következő versenyét a Belga GP-t, jövő vasárnap rendezik.*_​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 27)

​
*Schumacher félelmében évekig nem ivott alkoholt

**A Forma-1 hétszeres világbajnoka, Michael Schumacher elárulta: évekig nem ivott alkoholt, mert azt hitte, hogy attól lassabb lesz.*

_*"Azt gondoltam, hogy az alkohol káros, és lelassulok majd tőle. Aztán egyszer ittam egy sört, és rájöttem: ennek ellenére is tudok még nyerni*_"* - mondta a 43 éves német pilóta.*

*A jelenleg a Mercedest erősítő Schumacher pályafutása során összesen 91 futamgyőzelmet aratott, és a vasárnapi, Spa-Francorchamps-ban sorra kerülő Belga Nagydíj lesz a 300. F1-es versenye.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 28)

*Gerhard Berger ma 53 éves

*

 












2012. 08. 28. 06.25 <right> 

</right>
*Gerhard Berger a 80-as évek egyik legnagyobb tehetségeként érkezett a Formula-1-be, ahol bár a Tamburello kanyarban egy hatalmas bukást is túlélt, nem tudott honfitársa, Niki Lauda nyomdokába lépni. Berger azonban elmondhatja magáról, amivel kevesen dicsekedhetnek a sportban, hogy pilótaként, sportigazgatóként és csapatvezető-tulajdonosként is sikerült Formula-1-es győzelmet szereznie. Gerhard Berger ma 53 éves.*Tíz győzelem, negyvennyolc dobogós helyezés és két világbajnoki harmadik hely még keveset árul el Gerhard Berger valódi képességeiről. Az osztrák pilóta az F3-ból került a száguldó cirkuszba, ahol tizennégy szezonon keresztül volt a paddock egyik legkedveltebb mókamestere. A Benetton csapat első és utolsó győzelmét tizenegy év különbséggel megszerző osztrákra legtöbben Ayrton Sennához fűződő szoros barátsága révén emlékeznek, amely nem ért véget a brazil 1994-es halálával, hiszen Berger napjainkban Senna unokaöccsének, a GP2-ben versenyző Bruno Sennának tanácsadója és segítője. A nyúlánk osztrákot egyébként nem csak honfitárs szurkolói és sokáig – mint fogadott hazai versenyzőt – mi magyarok szerettük, de a Ferrarinál eltöltött éve után az olaszoknak is nagy kedvencévé vált. 

Gerhard Berger 1959. augusztus 27-én született az ausztriai Wörglben. Berger túraautókkal (Alfasud) kezdett versenyezni, majd 1984-ben a Formula-3-as Európabajnokságban a bajnok Ivan Capelli mögött elért 3. helyezését követően az ATS csapat színeiben a szezon végén, 25 évesen bemutatkozhatott a Formula-1-ben is. A fiatal osztrák 4 futamon indult, pontot nem szerzett (bár élete második futamán, az Olasz Nagydíjon a 6. helyen ért célba, a csapata azonban hivatalosan csak egy autót nevezett a versenyre), tehetségére viszont felfigyelt a motorszállító BMW, így a következő évben már az Arrows-BMW csapat színeiben, 3 ponttal a világbajnokság 20. helyén végzett. Az F1 mellett a túraautózást is kedvelő osztrák egy BMW 635Csi volánja mögött 1985-ben Roberto Ravigliával és Marc Surerrel közösen megnyerte a Spái 24 órás versenyt is. Az áttörést Berger számára végül az 1986-os év hozta meg. Ismét csapatot váltva a Benetton-BMW-vel versenyezte végig a szezont. A Rory Byrne tervezte Benetton B 186-os pedig igen jó autó lett, így nem csoda, hogy Berger a Mexikóban aratott futamgyőzelme mellett 2 leggyorsabb kört is szerezve 17 pontjával végül a 7. helyen zárta a bajnokságot. A 1986-os év egyik meglepetés pilótáját, Gerhard Bergert így az év végén leszerződtette Enzo Ferrari. Berger alig két teljes Formula-1-es szezonnal a háta mögött a legendás maranellói alakulat pilótája lett, úgy tűnt tehát, hogy a fiatal osztrák tehetség végre révbe ért. 1987-ben ugyanis egy másik sztártervező John Barnard irányította a Ferrari F1/87-es tervezési munkálatait, amely az év eleji gyermekbetegségeket kinőve a szezon második felére az egyik legjobb autóvá vált, és az új versenyző, Berger bizonyítékát adta, hogy megérte neki bizalmat szavazni. Az év második felében 2 győzelmet 1 második és 1 negyedik helyet, 27 pontot, három pole pozíciót és leggyorsabb kört szerezve végül 36 pontjával a bajnokság 5. helyén zárt. Berger így 28 évesen, 1988-ban már a világbajnokság egyik esélyeseként kezdhette a szezont. A Ferrari azonban nem tudott a McLaren-Hondákkal egyenrangú autót adni az osztrák számára. Berger hiába állt 5-ször is fel a dobogóra, 1 győzelme, 1 pole pozíciója és 3 leggyorsabb köre mellett az 5 kiesés elég volt ahhoz, hogy egyetlen pillanatra se forogjon veszélyben Ayrton Senna és a McLaren-Honda világbajnoki címe. Az 1988-as szezon, amikor a McLaren autói taroltak, mégis emlékezetes Gerhard Berger számára, mivel ő volt az egyetlen, aki más csapat színeiben nyerni tudott a Senna és Alain Prost által uralt szezonban, ráadásul Monzában, Enzo Ferrari halála után nem sokkal, egy vörös kocsival. Ebben az évben Berger végül 41 pontjával a világbajnokság harmadik legjobbja lett. A következő szezonban, 1989-ben Imolában azonban talán végleg megtört Gerhard Berger ígéretesnek induló pályafutása. A verseny 3. körében a híres-hírhedt Tamburello kanyarban közel 300 km/h sebességgel a betonfalba vágódott, majd az azonnal lángba boruló autóban 16 másodpercet kellett eltöltenie a tűzoltók megérkezéséig. 1989. április 23-án a tűzoltócsapat kiváló munkája mellett a sors is az osztrák oldalán állt, a kezén kisebb égési sérüléseket szenvedő Berger 35 nappal az imolai balesete után a Mexikói Nagydíjon már rajthoz állt, a pályája azonban talán örökre ketté tört. Berger 1989-ben 21 pontjával (amiből 9-et a Portugál Nagydíjon szerzett győzelméért kapott) végül csak a bajnokság 7. helyén végzet, miután a szezon első 11 nagydíján műszaki hibák miatt pontot sem tudott szerezni. 






A csapatban csalódott és Nigel Mansellel rosszul kijövő Berger végül 1990-ben három évre a McLaren-Hondához szerződött, a hőn áhított világbajnoki cím azonban a McLarennél is elmaradt. Az új csapattársával közeli barátságot kiépítő osztráknak ugyanis a pályán a korszak legnagyobbjával, Ayrton Sennával kellett volna megküzdenie. Ez nem sikerült, Berger a McLarennél töltött három év alatt 3 futamgyőzelmet szerezve kétszer a világbajnokság 4., egyszer pedig az 5. helyén végzett. A Honda távozása miatt, valamint a Ferrari hívó szavának engedelmeskedve Berger végül 1993-ban visszaszerződött Maranellóba. Második Ferraris periódusa alatt (1993-95) barátja, Senna halálának évében, 1994-ben érte el legjobb eredményét és a Német Nagydíjon aratott futamgyőzelmének köszönhetően 1988 után ismételten a bajnokság 3. helyéig jutott. Az 1995-ös szezon végén azonban Michael Schumacher érkezése miatt távoznia kellett a Scuderiától, így visszatért a pályáját fellendítő Benetton istállóhoz, ahol két szezont töltött el, és a csapat első győzelme után megszerezte a Benetton utolsó diadalát is. 1997-ben, édesapja elvesztését követően nem sokkal Berger Hockenheimben aratott fölényes diadalt, majd a szezon végén abbahagyta sikerekben gazdag pályafutását. Az osztrák pilóta azonban azóta is gyakran feltűnik a bokszutcában, hiszen 1998-tól 2003-ig a BMW Motorsport sportigazgatójaként dolgozott, majd 2006 és 2008 között, mint a Scuderia Toro Rosso 50%-át birtokló résztulajdonos próbálta a Red Bull „B” csapatát sikerre vinni, hozzáértésének bizonyítékaként pedig kicsiny csapatának német pilótája, Sebastian Vettel győzött is a 2008-as Olasz Nagydíjon. 


*Gerhard Berger 210 futamon indult a Formula-1-ben, 10 futamgyőzelmet, 12 pole pozíciót, 21 leggyorsabb kört, 48 dobogót és 385 világbajnoki pontot szerzett.

*







*Hosszú távon térül meg a Williams tőzsdére vitele*


2012. 08. 28. 05.24 <right> 

</right>
*Nem kedvez a gazdasági helyzet a Williamsnek, amióta tavaly részvénytársasággá alakultak és tőzsdére vitték a csapatot, ennek ellenére optimisták.*






A Telegraph szerint a csapat pénzügyileg a ’víz alatt’ van, részvényeinek darabja ugyanis tavaly 25 euró volt, most pedig csak 23. Alex Burns, a Williams vezérigazgatója szerint erre egyszerű a magyarázat: „A piac is lenn van. Mindig is mondtuk, hogy ez egy hosszú távú befektetés. Még mindig biztos vagyok benne, hogy jó ár-érték arányt érhetünk el.”
Annak, hogy a részvények ára ilyen alacsony, természetesen nagy szerepe van annak, hogy a csapat tavaly nagyon gyengén szerepelt.

*„Az általunk végrehajtott változások helyes irányba visznek minket. Még mindig messze vagyunk a céltól, de nagymértékű javulást mutatunk, és úgy tervezzük, ez folytatódik”* – mondta Burns.

Nem a Williams csapat ez egyetlen, akiknek financiális gondjaik vannak a Forma-1-es csapatok közül. 

*Az osztrák Sportwoche magazin szerint a Lotus csapatnak, az idei jó szereplés ellenére is megmaradt a 70 millió eurós adóssága.


*
*
A Ferrari a legjobb a bokszban*


2012. 08. 28. 03.22 
<right>





</right>
*A Ferrari nem csupán Fernando Alonsóval vezeti az egyéni világbajnokságot, hanem eddig a 2012-es szezonban a bokszban is ők a leggyorsabbak.
*

A német Auto Motor und Sport az olasz istállót találta a legjobbnak a kerékcsere-versenyben, a kiállások alkalmával átlagosan két tizeddel gyorsabbak, mint a regnáló bajnok Red Bull.

Ez figyelemre méltó fordulat a maranellói székhelyű Ferrari számára, akik a tavalyi szezon közepén még csupán a középmezőnyben voltak. 2011-ben a Mercedesé volt a leggyorsabb legénység, most viszont csupán a negyedik helyen állnak, több, mint három tizeddel lassabbak, mint a Ferrari és még a Force India is megelőzte őket.

*A McLaren - 2012-ben a Williams korábbi technikai igazgatója, Sam Michael vezényletével - büszkélkedhet 2012-ben a leggyorsabb egyéni bokszkiállás címével.* 

De összességében a brit csapat a Toro Rosso mögött a hatodik helyet tudhatja magáénak, több, mint hát tizeddel lemaradva a Ferrari mögött. 

*A kisebb költségvetésű csapatok lassabbak a kiállások tekintetében, a Caterham átlagban 1.75 másodperccel lassabb a Red Bullnál, míg a Marussia (2.28-cal) és a HRT (3.28) a sereghajtó.



*
*Ron Dennis: Armstrong volt a példaképem*


2012. 08. 28. 01.21 <right> 




</right>

*

A McLaren csapat korábbi csapatfőnöke tegnap elmondta, hogy végtelenül elszomorította a hír, hogy Neil Armstrong elhunyt.

Az első asztronauta, aki a holdra lépett, szombaton, 82 éves korában hunyt el. Az amerikai űrhajóson augusztus elején hajtottak végre szívműtétet, mely a jelentések szerint jól sikerült, de később szövődmények léptek fel, a családja szerint ezekbe halt bele.*

Az 1969-ben hőssé vált amerikai űrhajóst Ron Dennis példaképének tekintette, így nagyon megrázta a halálhíre.

_*„Amit Armstrong és munkatársai elértek, az a mai napig talán a legismertebb tudományos győzelem, amit a világ valaha is látott. Akkor is az volt, és a mai napig inspiráló. 
Ez valóban inspirált engem. 1969-ben, amikor Armstrong azt a híres mondatot mondta, hogy ’kis lépés egy embernek, de hatalmas lépés az emberiségnek’, 22 éves voltam, motorsport technikusként dolgoztam. 

Armstrong megmutatta nekem és még sok olyan embernek, mint én, hogy a magunk útjain ugyanúgy merni és próbálkozni kell – a ’merd megpróbálni’ a mai napig a McLaren mantrája” *_– emlékezett példaképére Ron Dennis.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 28)

*A Ferrari 2014-es motorja már a próbapadon dolgozik*

 2012. 08. 28. 14.33 
<right> 
</right>



<right>


</right>
*A Ferrari közölte, új, 2014-es erőforrása már a maranellói gyár próbapadján működik.*A Formula-1-es motorgyártó, a Renault és a Mercedes már valószínűleg megkezdte új erőforrásának tesztelését, a Ferrari motor- és elektronikai felelőse, Luca Marmorini elmondta, az olasz alakulat is előrehaladott munkálatokat folytat. 

*"Ez egy nagy kihívást jelentő időszak a motorgyártással foglalkozók számára"* - *közölte Marmorini.*

*"A 2012-es erőforráson dolgozunk és a szezon hátralévő része nagyon fontos, de senki sem említi, hogy a 2013-as motorok beépítése nagy feladat lesz. Ugyanakkor ott a V6-os és az első V6-os már a próbapadon van. Ez egy érdekes projekt." *

Miközben a Ferrari, Renault és a Mercedes az új, turbófeltöltésű motorokkal dolgozik, a független gyártó, a PURE körül továbbra is nagy a bizonytalanság, a vállalat augusztusban pénzügyi nehézségek miatt felfüggesztette működését. 

*Még az sem egyértelmű, hogy a Cosworth 2014-re gyárt-e motort - amennyiben a brit gyártó elhagyja a sportot, 2014-től csak három motorszállító maradhat a sportban.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 28)

​*Raikkönennek hiányzik a rali*


2012. 08. 28. 17.36 ​

<right>
</right>




*

Kimi Raikkönen elismerte, hogy ha Formula-1-es pályafutása véget ér, akkor visszatér a raliversenyek világába.

*
*A sikeres Formula-1-es visszatérést követően Raikkönennek nincsenek olyan tervei, hogy ismét távozzon a száguldó cirkuszból, de ha ez egyszer ismét bekövetkezik, akkor a 2007-es finn bajnok újra ralizni akar majd.*

*„Ismét ralizni fogok majd, a móka kedvéért” – nyilatkozta Raikkönen*. 

*„Egy oka volt annak, hogy kipróbáltam a ralit, hogy meglássam, képes vagyok-e rá, vagy sem. Nagy rajongója vagyok a ralinak, mindig gondoltam, hogy nehéz, ezért látni akartam, mi történik. Mindig is fejlődni akartam, jobban csinálni a dolgokat. Ha egy kicsit idősebb leszek és tudom csinálni, illetve élvezem is, akkor biztosan újra ralizok majd, ha egy kicsit több időm lesz. Az F1-et és a ralit is élvezem, mindkettőt szeretném egyszerre csinálni, de az időbeosztás és más okok miatt ez nem lehetséges.”*

*Raikkönen cáfolja azt, hogy azért tért volna vissza az F1-be, mert megunta a ralit, bár azt elismeri, hogy a kerék a kerék elleni csaták hiányoztak neki.*

*„Nem vesztettem el az érdeklődésemet a rali iránt. De amikor egész életedben mások ellen versenyzel, akkor ez nagyon más. Élveztem a versenyzésben, hogy mások ellen küzdhetek és ezért tértem vissza, hogy harcoljak. Ez tavaly teljesen más volt a raliban. Amikor 2011-ben indultam a NASCAR-ban nagyon élveztem azt annak ellenére, hogy az nagyon más, mint az F1, de mégis a többiek ellen versenyeztem. Már egy jó ideje nem tettem így, és egyszerűen hiányzott ez a küzdelem.”*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 29)

*James Hunt ma lenne 65 éves*

 2012. 08. 29. 05.47 
<right> 
</right>



<right>

</right>
*Hunt csillaga rövid ideig ragyogott, de amikor ragyogott, akkor igen fényesen. Az életet és a szórakozást imádó angol kissé hippi stílusa bejárta az egész paddockot, nők milliói rajongtak a szőke, hosszú hajú, féktelen, alkoholgőzös fenegyerekért. A 
**
Formula-1 halhatatlanjai közé jutott angol ma lenne 65 éves.

*



*

*James Simon Wallis Hunt 1947. augusztus 29-én született az angliai Belmontban. A gazdag családban nevelkedő Hunt 18 évesen látta első versenyét, és rögtön elhatározta, hogy világbajnok lesz. A gazdag szülők azonban nemigen támogatták ezen ambícióit, így a pályafutását egy Minivel kezdő fiatal pilóta lassan haladt a ranglétrán, majd jött a Formula-Ford és a Formula-3, ahol ha az eredmények nem is, de bukások annál félelmetesebbek voltak, a javításuk pedig egyre költségesebb mutatvány lett. Hunt a pályafutása kezdetén még tört-zúzott, de alapgyorsaságára hamar felfigyeltek az F3-as és F2-es versenyeken. Lord Hesketh milliárdosnak köszönhetően 1973-ban az F1-ben találta magát és két év múlva megnyerte első futamát. James Hunt az 1970-es évek legszabadabb autóversenyzője volt, a pályán kívüli viselkedése azonban nem feledteti el az eredményeit. Nem ő volt a legszorgalmasabb pilóta, gyakran kihagyta a teszteket, de amikor igazán számított, az időmérő edzéseken és a futamon gyakran tudott igazán jó teljesítményt nyújtani. 1973-ban, amikor megérkezett az F1-be, sem ő, sem csapata, a Hesketh Racing nem tűnt komolynak, de komoly eredmények következtek. Az élete második nagydíján, a Francia Nagydíjon pontot szerző Hunt ugyanis már a negyedik futamán, a Holland Nagydíjon felállhatott a dobogó legalsó fokára, így a szezonzáró Amerikai Nagydíjon szerzett 2. helyével 14 ponttal a bajnokság 8. helyén fejezte be az első Formula-1-es szezonját. A következő év is egy összetett 8. helyet hozott a vagy a dobogón, vagy a kavicságyban végző angolnak, majd jött az 1975-ös év, amikor a Holland Nagydíjon megszerezte élete első futamgyőzelmét és a három 2. helyének köszönhetően az egyre stabilabban versenyző pilóta az év végére már a bajnokság 4. helyéig kapaszkodott fel. A party-csapat csődje után az 1976-os szezonra Huntot az Emerson Fittipaldit pótolni kívánó McLaren szerződtette. A wokingi alakulatnál pedig minden idők egyik legolcsóbb világbajnoka lett rögtön 1976-ban hat győzelemmel, miközben furcsa szerződésének hála megengedhette magának, hogy a legelegánsabb helyeken is farmerben, pólóban és nem ritkán mezítláb jelenjen meg. 









Lauda és Hunt hatalmas csatát vívtak a bajnoki címért, és akkor jött az utolsó mindent eldöntő futam, 1976. október 24. a Fuji-ban rendezett Japán Nagydíj. A McLaren kihívója James Hunt volt, aki a listaveztő és címvédő Niki Laudával szemben három pontos hátrányban várta a szezonzáró futamot úgy, hogy az azt megelőző négy nagydíjból hármat ő nyert. A versenyen azonban egészen borzalmas időjárási körülmények fogadták a pilótákat, szakadó eső és hatalmas köd emelte az előttük álló csata tétjét. A verseny napján érvek és ellenérvek feszültek egymásnak és a legtöbb csapat megkérdőjelezte, hogy valóban az volna-e a legésszerűbb, hogy megtartsák a futamot. A verseny szervezői azonban végül úgy döntöttek, hogy a terveknek megfelelően elindítják a futamot, bár ezzel néhány pilóta nem értett egyet. Hunt a rajtrácson egy hellyel állt Lauda előtt a második helyen, a pole pozíciót megszerző Mario Andretti Lotusa mellett. Az autók majdnem az egész verseny alatt hatalmas vízfüggönyt húztak maguk után, így a pilóták gyakorlatilag vakon vezettek. Hunt szinte azonnal átvette a vezetést Andrettitől, az igazi meglepetés azonban az volt, amikor Lauda két kör után feladta a versenyt. Lauda a borzasztó körülmények között a fájó szemeivel és a Német Nagydíj emlékével, ahol majdnem halálra égett, úgy érezte, hogy veszélyes folytatni a versenyt és nem érdemes az életét kockáztatnia a második világbajnoki cím megszerzése érdekében. Hunt eközben megállíthatatlanul robogott az első világbajnoki címe felé. A 62. körben azonban a dolgok kezdtek megváltozni, Hunt egyre inkább szenvedett a száradó pályán, és elengedte maga mellett Andrettit és a Tyrrelles Patrick Depaillert is. Huntnak az első három hely valamelyike jelentette a világbajnoki győzelmet, a 64. körben pedig Depailler bement a bokszba új gumikat vételezni, így Hunt kedvezőbb helyzetbe került. Hunt azonban, sokak döbbenetére, a franciához hasonlóan nem sokkal később bement a bokszba és száraz pályára való abroncsokkal tért vissza, de csak az ötödik helyre. Vége lenne ezzel a bajnoki álmainak? Nem volt vége, Hunt ugyanis pokoli tempót kezdett el diktálni és az angol nézők láthatták, ahogyan új kedvencük álma valóra válik. Két körrel a verseny vége előtt Hunt megelőzte Clay Regazzoni Ferrariját és Alan Jones Surteesét, így megint a harmadik helyen állt, ami elegendő volt a számára a világbajnoki címhez. A verseny végén Hunt sértődötten szállt ki az autójából, azt hitte ugyanis, hogy elvesztette a világbajnoki címet. De nem, mert 1 ponttal legyőzte Laudát. 









Hunt királysága nem tartott sokáig, hisz egyre lejjebb került a ponttáblázaton, az 1977-ben még három futamgyőzelmet szerző pilóta 1978-ban egy 3., egy 4. és egy 6. hellyel a bajnokság 13. helyén végezve hullott ki a McLaren istálló kegyeiből. A következő szezonra a Wolf istállóhoz szerződött, kedve azonban a csapat versenyképtelen autója miatt hamarosan elment a Formula-1-től, így a Monacói Nagydíjat követően a szögre akasztotta a bukósisakját. Hunt népszerűsége azonban a sikertelenség ellenére is töretlen volt, és színes egyéniségével olyan népszerűvé tette a sportot, mint előtte soha senki. Visszavonulása után Hunt Murray Walker mellett egyéni, fellengzős stílusáért imádott TV-kommentátor lett, de nem adott túl sok időt számára a sors: a Forma-1 egyik legnagyobb egyénisége 45 évesen, szívrohamban hunyt el 1993-ban. 

*James Hunt 92 futamon indult a Formula-1-ben, 1 világbajnoki címet (1976), 10 futamgyőzelmet, 14 pole pozíciót, 8 leggyorsabb kört és 179 világbajnoki pontot szerzett.*














*Fisichella: Alonso ellépett az ellenfeleitől*


<right>





</right>
*Az egykori Formula-1-es pilóta, Giancarlo Fisichella is csatlakozott azokhoz a véleményekhez, melyek szerint az idei szezon elsőszámú esélyese a Ferrari csapat kétszeres világbajnoka, Fernando Alonso.*A 39 éves Fisichella 2005-ben és 2006-ban, Alonso világbajnoki győzelmeinek évében a spanyol pilóta csapattársa volt a Renault istállónál, most pedig úgy véli, hogy kilenc futammal a 2012-es világbajnokság vége előtt a bajnoki ponttáblázatot 40 pontos előnnyel vezető Alonsónak van a legnagyobb esélye az idei bajnoki címre. 

*„Hihetetlen ahogyan Alonso a határon vezeti az autót, a különböző pályák és az abroncsok ellenére”* – *nyilatkozta Fisichella. *

*„Tudja, hogy mikor támadjon, és mikor vigyázzon az abroncsaira, mindig azon a határon van, amit el lehet érni. Ebben a pillanatban lépéselőnyben van az ellenfeleihez képest. Mindig eléri a lehetséges maximumot, és én nem hiszem azt, hogy bárki jobb munkát tudna végezni nála.” *

Fisichella szerint Alonso a 2012-es szezon véghajrájában abból is komoly előnyt kovácsolhat, hogy a maranellói gárda teljesen köré épült. 

_*„Ő nagyon közel áll a csapathoz. Gyakran feltűnik Maranellóban, a szerelők között, focizik velük, vacsorázni, vagy kerékpározni járnak. Az emberi tényező nagyon fontos a Formula-1-ben. A szerelőknek egy olyan pilótára van szükségük, aki jó, aki gyors, de aki felé baráti érzelmeket is táplálnak.”




*_*Bahar megindította a pert a Lotus ellen*

2012. 08. 29. 06.48 





<right> 

</right>
*A Lotus Group vezérigazgatói posztjából bocsátották el Bahart, aki ezért a csoport tulajdonosát, a DRB-Hicomot perelte be, **6,7 millió fontra.*Dany Bahar 2009-ben került a Lotushoz, és idén júniusban bocsátották el, a hivatalos közlemény szerint végleg, és azonnali hatállyal szabadultak meg tőle. Az kirúgás oka az volt, hogy Bahar a Lotus cég pénzéből saját ingatlanjait újította fel, bár a török származású svájci szakember mindezt tagadta, ahogy azt is, hogy magáncélokra használta volna a cég repülőgépét és helikopterét. A Bilanz svájci napilap már júniusban tudni vélte, hogy Bahar beperli a Lotust, aki ezt most pénteken meg is tette.

*A Bahar helyét a cégnél átvevő Aslam Farikullah a hétvégén hivatalos nyilatkozatot adott ki:*

_*„Dany Bahar elbocsátására a Lotus gazdálkodásának átfogó vizsgálata után került sor.
A Lotus határozottan tagadja Bahar úr minden állítását, és úgy véljük, helyesen jártunk el, minden alkalommal.”



*_



_*
*_*
Japántól újra tesztelhet var der Garde*

2012. 08. 29. 07.49 <right> 

</right>
*A szigetországban indulhat újra pénteki teszten a Caterham holland tartalékosa.
*Giedo van der Garde a hétvégén a Rotterdam City Racingen száguldozott szülőhazájában, ami persze nem ér fel egy valódi gyakorlattal, így nagyon boldog, hogy a Japán Nagydíjtól kezdve újabb lehetőségeket kap csapatánál, ahol eddig egyetlen egyszer, a Maláj Nagydíj pénteki első edzésén gyakorolhatott.
_*
„Amikor vége a GP2-es szezonomnak, utána öt pénteki gyakorlási lehetőséget kapok, és ott lesz még a két napos Fiatal Pilóták Tesztje. Az első edzésre Japánban kerül sor, majd vezetek Koreában, Indiában, Abu Dhabiban és Brazíliában is” *_– *tájékoztatott a 27 éves van der Garde. 



**Két év és indul a Formula-E*

2012. 08. 28. 20.39 
<right>





</right>
*A Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség tegnap hivatalosan is bejelentette: 2014-ben indul a Formula-E, azaz a kizárólag elektromos energiát használó formula autók versenysorozata.**
*A Formula-E autókat 2013-ban már bemutatják és tesztelik, a bajnokság pedig 2014-ben indul, a tervek szerint 10 csapat 20 versenyzőjével. A versenyek helyszínéül világvárosok központjai szolgálnak majd. Albert herceg máris áldását adta, hogy elektromos versenyautók száguldozzanak Monaco utcáin, de a listán szerepel Hong Kong, Sydney, Fokváros, Moszkva, Mexikó City és Los Angeles is. A versenynaptár még nem hivatalos, de arról már a múlt pénteken megállapodtak, hogy a nyitóverseny helyszíne Rio de Janeiro lesz.
*

Jean Todt, az FIA elnöke:
*_
„Szeretnék köszönetet mondani minden érintettnek. Ez az új versenysorozat, melye városok központjában lesz majd jelen, bizonyosan vonzani fog egy újfajta közönséget. Örömünkre szolgál, hogy sikerült megegyeznünk a Formula E Holdings-al (FEH), akiknek nagyon nagy tapasztalatuk van már a motorsportban. Ez a sorozat nagyon látványos és szórakoztató lesz, és egyben egy jó lehetőség, hogy megosszuk az FIA célkitűzéseit, melyek a tiszta energia, a mobilitás és a fenntarthatóság, egy szélesebb és fiatalabb közönség számára.”_
*
Alejandro Agag, a FEH vezérigazgatója:
*
_ „Nagyon elégedettek vagyunk az FIA-val elért megállapodással. Látjuk mindebben azt a lehetőséget, hogy egy új, izgalmas, látványos versenyt hozzunk létre a jövőbe tekintve, a tiszta energia és a fenntarthatóság mellett. Reméljük, hogy ez a bajnokság lesz a kerete az elektromos autókkal kapcsolatos kutatásoknak és fejlesztéseknek, hiszen az elektromos autó lesz a jövő városainak legfontosabb eleme.”_

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 30)

*Piszokul fiatal nőtt vett el a 81 éves Bernie Ecclestone*


<right></right>




*
Bernie Ecclestone harmadik alkalommal is megházasodott. A Formula One Management vezére, a sportág kereskedelmi jogait birtokló milliárdos a brazil Fabiana Flosit vette el.*







A 35 esztendős hölgy már egy ideje együttélt a 81 éves üzletemberrel. Flosi korábban marketing-alelnökként dolgozott a Brazil Nagydíjon. A pár még áprilisban jelentette be az eljegyzését, és a hírek szerint a nyári szünet ideje alatt Svájcban össze is házasodtak.

*Ecclestone a lehető legcsendesebb módon bonyolíttatta le a ceremóniát.


**
A Belga Nagydíj menetrendje

*





<right>

</right>
*A hétvégén kerül megrendezésre a belgiumi Spa-Francorchamps versenypályán a 2012-es világbajnokság tizenegyedik futama az 57. Belga Nagydíj.**
*Az első Belga Nagydíjat még 1925-ben Spa-ban rendezték meg, amit az olasz Antonio Ascari (a későbbi világbajnok Alberto Ascari apja) nyert meg, majd 1950-től, hat év kihagyással (1957, 1959, 1969, 1971, 2003, 2006) állandó résztvevője a Formula-1 versenynaptárának. A Belga Nagydíjaknak a legendás spa-i pálya mellett két alkalommal Nivelles (1972, 1974) valamint 1973 és 1982 között, és 1984-ben Zolder adott otthont.

A nyári szünetet követő Belga Nagydíj egyik fő kérdése, hogy sikerül-e az üldözőknek, Mark Webbernek, Sebastian Vettelnek, Lewis Hamiltonnak és Kimi Raikkönennek faragniuk a Ferrari kétszeres spanyol világbajnokának, Fernando Alonsónak már-már tetemesnek mondható, 40 pontos előnyéből. Erre talán a Német és Magyar Nagydíjakon erősnek tűnő McLarenben Hamiltonnak, vagy a spa-i pályát igencsak kedvelő és most a Lotus új szuper DRS-ének előnyeit is élvező Raikkönennek lehet a legnagyobb esélye. Sötét ló lehet a tavaly meglepetés győzelmet arató Red Bull, valamint nem szabad leírnunk a hosszú egyenesekkel tarkított belga pályán a másik szuper DRS-sel felálló alakulatot, a Mercedest sem, valamint a Sauber és a Williams pilótáinak is lehet keresnivalója a változékony időjárásáról ismert ardenneki pályán. 

*
A Belga Nagydíj menetrendje (magyar idő szerint) 

**
Augusztus 31. Péntek 
*
*10:00** Első szabadedzés **

**14:00** Második szabadedzés *

*
Szeptember **1. Szombat *
*11:00 **Harmadik szabadedzés **

**14:00 **Időmérőedzés 

**15:00** FIA sajtókonferencia az időmérőedzés első három helyezettjével *

*
Szeptember **2. Vasárnap *

*14:00 Az 57. Belga Nagydíj *
*
**16:00** FIA sajtókonferencia a futam első három helyezettjével *

*Pálya Infó: **

A pálya hossza: **7004 méter **

Kanyarok száma: **19 **

Körök száma: **44 **

A futam hossza: **308.052 kilométer **

A 2011-es győztes: **Sebastian Vettel **(Red-Bull Renault) 

Körrekord: 1:45.108 – **Kimi Raikkönen **(2004, McLaren-Mercedes)*


*
Hülkenberg és Di Resta ingyen versenyez idén?*





<right> 

</right>
*Az osztrák Sportwoche értesülései szerint a Force India pilótapárosa, Nico Hülkenberg és Paul Di Resta az idei szezonban egyetlen egy eurót sem kapott a csapattól fizetés gyanánt.
*
Az újság úgy tudja, az elmaradt fizetések oka, hogy a csapat tulajdonosának, Vijay Mallyának légitársasága a Kingfisher komoly pénzügyi gondokkal küzd. Hülkenberg, bár a Kingfisher nehéz helyzetét nem tagadta, cáfolta a híreket azt állítván, hogy az F1-es csapatnak és a légitársaságnak „semmi köze sincs egymáshoz”. 

*„Ez a Formula-1 és nem egy légitársaság” – nyilatkozta Hülkenberg. *

A Business Book GP 2012-es kiadása is úgy tudja, hogy *Hülkenberg és Di Resta idei fizetése 500 000 illetve 200 000 euró, *ennek ellenére a Sportwoche paddockbeli forrásokra hivatkozva határozottan állítja, hogy az indiai csapat két pilótája ebből még egyetlen egy eurót sem látott, és a silverstone-i központú csapat csak azért tud még működni, mert az új résztulajdonos, főszponzor a Sahara állja jelenleg a számlákat.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 31)

*Hamilton gyászol*

 2012. 08. 31. 05.32 <right> 

</right>



<right>
</right>
*
Tegnap reggel, súlyos betegség következtében elhunyt Lewis Hamilton nagynénje.

*Augusztus 18.-án Lewis Hamilton nyaralását megszakítva, azonnal hazautazott Coloradóból, amikor megtudta, hogy nagynénje, Diane súlyos beteg, rákkal kűzd. A brit bajnok akkor a Twitter közösségi oldalon tájékoztatta rajongóit arról, hogy hazatér és megkért mindenkit, mondjon egy imát nagynénjéért. Most ugyanitt tette közzé, hogy szeretett rokona elhunyt.
*
„Az én csodálatos nagynéném családja körében, ma reggel elment. A legnehezebb nap mindnyájunknak, de végigcsináljuk”* – írta először, majd a rajongóinak is köszönetet mondott.

*„Nyugodjék békében, az Isten áldja meg őt. Köszönöm mindenkinek a támogatást ebben a nehéz időben, valóban sokat számít.”*

Ma vége az öthetes nyári szünetnek, pénteken felbőgnek a motorok Belgiumban, így Hamiltonnak nem sok ideje marad családjával otthon, máris indulnia kell dolgozni – kérdés, milyen hatással lesz a magánéleti tragédia teljesítményére.



*Közepes és kemény Pirellik Spa hullámvasútjára*


2012. 08. 31. 04.32 





<right> 

</right>
*Az egy hónapos nyári szünet után a Pirellinél újra visszatér a pályára az idei Maláj Nagydíj után először használt kombinációval, az ezüst színű kemény keverékű és a fehér színű közepes keverékű P Zero abroncsokkal.*A legendás Spa-Francorchamps pálya 7,004 km-es köre a leghosszabb az idei naptárban és ez csupán egy tényező, amihez hozzájön a rendkívül változó időjárás. Az Ardennekben lévő Spa földrajzi fekvése sajátos mikroklímát hozott létre, ami azt jelenti, hogy gyakran a pálya egyik részén esik, míg a másik részén száraz az aszfalt. A pálya nagy sebességéről és gyors kanyarjairól híres. Szintén kihívást jelentenek az abroncsok, amelyeknek meg kell birkózniuk a rendkívül magas hossz- és keresztirányú terheléssel a félelmetes nyomásnak köszönhetően, ami például az Eau Rouge-ban nehezedik rá, a kanyar olyan, mint egy hullámvasút.

*A Pirelli két legkeményebb vegyületét választotta, hogy az abroncsok kibírják a 44 körös kemény munkát.*

Mivel Spában igen hosszú és változatos a verseny, széles spektrumon mozoghat a stratégia, taktikai szempontból viszont rendkívül rugalmasnak kell lenniük a csapatoknak, hogy megbirkózzanak a változó időjárási körülményekkel.
*
Paul Hembery, a Pirelli motorsport igazgatója:*

"A spái pálya személyes kedvencem. Nemrég jártam itt a 24 órás versenyen, a pálya konfigurációja és az időjárás változékonysága mindig nagyszerű futamokat produkál. Az abroncsok szempontjából minden bizonnyal ez a szezon legigényesebb pályája a nagy sebesség és a szélsőséges erőterhelés miatt. A kemény és közepes keverékű abroncsokat kínáljuk a versenyzőknek, amikkel a verseny elejétől a végéig keményen fogják tudni taposni, mert Spát erre tervezték. A szezon első felében a szorosabb és versenyképesebb szezon kezdődött meg, mint amit valaha láthattunk a Forma-1 történelmében, így várom, hogy hogyan folytatódik 2012 és mely csapatok tudtak előrelépni a nyári szünet alatt. Jelenleg nagyon szoros a mezőny - különösen a középmezőny - és lehetetlen jósolni."
*
Jean-Eric Vergne, a Toro Rosso versenyzője:*

"Szívesen kezdem újra a versenyzést a hosszú nyári szünet után és ehhez nincs is jobb helyszín, mint Spa. Néhányszor már versenyeztem itt korábban a Renault 2 literes osztályában, a Formula 3-ban és a World Seriesben és ezen a pályán volt eddigi karrierem azt hiszem legjobb hétvégéje, amikor mind a három Formula 3 versenyt megnyertem, ami közül az egyiken fordított volt a rajtrács. 
Így rengeteg jó emlék köt Spához, az abszolút kedvenc pályámhoz, és míg nem lesz újra Francia Nagydíj, ezt tekintem hazai versenyemnek. Vezetés szempontjából zseniális ez a pálya és alig várom, hogy első alkalommal vezethessek rajta Forma-1-es autót. Hosszú kanyarjaival, eltekintve a Buszmegállótól és a La Sourse-tól, nem kell különösebben trükközni a Pirellikkel, de a belga körülmények bonyolítják a helyzetet. És mivel a pálya nagyon hosszú, nem lesz túl sok körös a verseny, ami azt jelenti, hogy a legtöbbet kell kihoznunk az abroncsokból például az időmérőn.
Nem lennék meglepve ha végül a felkínált abroncsok közül mindet használnunk kellene Belgiumban, a közepestől a keményig, az intermediate-től az extrémig, mert az eső soha nem áll távol Spától. De ez is a móka része, ez teszi Spát Spává."
*
Jaime Alguersuari, a Pirelli tesztpilótája:
*
"Szerintem fantasztikus verseny Spa, mert nagy sporttörténelemmel rendelkezik. A Forma-1 leghíresebb kanyarjai is itt találhatók, köztük az Eau Rouge és a Blachimont. Tele van nagy sebességű kanyarokkal és egyenesekkel, ami nagyon gyorssá teszi a pályát. 
Spa kihívást jelent mind a versenyzők, mind a csapatok számára, mert közepes leszorítóerő beállításokat és jó tapadást követel. Számomra a hétvége nagyon érdekes lesz, mert tavaly Spában teljesítettem a leggyorsabb időmérőmet. A legutóbbi Pirelli teszt szintén Belgiumban volt és nem találsz olyan versenyzőt, aki ne élvezné a futamot. 
Az abroncsok szempontjából Spa viszonylag sima ügy, viszont sajátos kihívásokat tartogat. Számos nagysebességű része van, ahol jelentős oldalirányú erő hat az oldalfalra. Hasonló Japánban a szuzukai pályához, ami azonos beállítást és kezelést igényel."



*Vettelnek jobban kell szerepelnie szombatonként*

2012. 08. 31. 02.30 <right> 





</right>
*Optimizmusa töretlen, a bajnoki címet elérhetőnek tartja, de bizonyos területeken javulni kell, véli Dr. Helmut Marko, a Red Bull csapat tanácsadója.*Mark Webber 40, Sebastian Vettel pedig 42 ponttal van lemaradva az élen álló Fernando Alonso mögött, Helmut Marko szerint ez még behozható a hátralévő 9 futamon. „A bajnoki cím továbbra is teljes mértékben megvalósítható cél számunkra” – kezdte Marko a Bildnek, majd a követendő irányt is meghatározta. „Vettelnek jobban kell szerepelnie az időmérőkön.”

Míg tavaly 15 alkalommal rajtolt az első rajtkockából, az idén még csak 4-szer sikerült, ráadásul, míg közvetlen vetélytársai már többször is nyertek, ő még mindig csak egy győzelemmel büszkélkedhet. „Vettelnek nem kell öt győzelem, de nem lehet többet hibázni. Alonso sorozata hamarosan véget ér, és akkor ott kell lennünk”- mondta Marko. Ha mégsem most lesz vége Alonso következetes szereplésének, akkor a hétvégén megdönti Michael Schumacher rekordját azzal, hogy 24 egymást követő versenyen pontot szerez.

Dr. Helmut Marko ahhoz is ragaszkodik, hogy a Red Bullnál még mindig nincs csapatsorrend: „Velünk mindkét pilóta lehet világbajnok. Tehát Webber is hajthat a címért.”
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 31)

*Alonso esőben reménykedik*


2012. 08. 31. 13.40 <right> 

</right>




*

A bajnokságot 40 pontos előnnyel vezető Fernando Alonso szerint egy esős Belga Nagydíj lenne a legjobb a Ferrari bajnoki reményeit illetően.

*
Alonso szerint továbbra sem a Ferrari a leggyorsabb autó a mezőnyben, ezért egy esős Belga Nagydíj jelentős mértékben növelné a nyerési esélyeit.

*„Amikor az autó versenyképes, és egész hétvégén jó, akkor talán egy száraz futam jobb, mert az kiszámíthatóbb” *– nyilatkozta Alonso. – 

*„Amikor gyors vagy, akkor 99%, hogy a dobogón végzel, ami jó eredmény lenne a számunkra. De ha az autó nem igazán versenyképes, akkor biztos vagyok benne, hogy az eső segít, mert ilyenkor többet lehet elérni a megfelelő abroncsválasztással a megfelelő időben. Ebben a pillanatban nem tudom, hogy mi lenne a jobb, de az idei bajnokságot elnézve talán egy esős futam jobb lenne a számunkra. Ugyanakkor az eső mindig nagyobb kockázatot jelent, az aquaplanning, a fehér vonal, a kerékvetők, ezért egy esős verseny sokat segíthet, de árthat is. Úgy gondolom, hogy a jelenlegi helyzetben be kell fejeznem a futamokat, mindig pontot kell szerezni, az esős futam pedig több kockázatot jelent, de nem csak nekem, hanem a többiek számára is.”*

*A hosszú nyári szünetről visszatérő Alonso elismeri, hogy mindenkinek nagyon hiányzott már ez a kis pihenő. „Nagyon jó volt egy kicsit kikapcsolni 10-15 napra, feltölteni az akkumulátorokat, így most 100%-osan motiváltan térünk vissza, hatalmas vággyal, hogy újra autóba üljünk. Hét futam lesz Európán kívül, rengeteg utazással, ezért 100%-os formában kell lennünk, mert hosszú lesz a szezon utolsó része.”*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 1)

*Alonso: Lassabbak vagyunk az ellenfeleinknél*

​

<right>

</right>
*Fernando Alonso szerint a Ferrari F2012-es továbbra is lassabb, mint a szintén a világbajnoki címért harcoló Red Bull és RB8-as és a McLaren MP4/27-es konstrukciói.
*

_„Úgy gondolom, hogy semmi sem változott a nyári szünet alatt” – nyilatkozta Alonso. – „Amikor négy-öt hétre megáll minden és csak a ponttáblázatról tudsz beszélni, akkor úgy tűnik, jelentős az előnyünk. De két vagy három rossz futam és minden megváltozik. A teljesítmény tekintetében azonban, ha az ellenfeleinkre gondolunk, akkor nyilvánvalóan mi vagyunk a leglassabbak. Pontelőnyünk és teljesítménybeli hátrányunk van, ezért én nem gondolnám azt, hogy mi lennénk a favoritok.”_

*Alonso szerint a Ferrari reális teljesítményét a Magyar Nagydíj mutatta meg. *
_*„A legutóbbi futamon 8 tizedmásodperc volt a hátrányunk a pole pozícióhoz képest, ami egy kicsit túl sok. Javítanunk kell ezen a helyzeten. Majd meglátjuk, hogy mi lesz itt és Monzában a helyzet, mert ez két szokatlan pálya az autók karakterisztikáját nézve, mert itt alacsony leszorítóerő-szintre van szükség, ezért bármi megtörténhet ezen a két pályán. Remélem, hogy sok pontot tudunk majd szerezni. A következő viszonyítási pont majd Szingapúr lesz, addigra csökkentenünk kell a lemaradásunkat a pole pozícióhoz képest.”


*_



_*
*_
*
Pic nyerte a második szabadedzést*

2012. 09. 01. 04.52 <right> 

</right>*A Belga Nagydíj második szabadedzését az eső majdnem teljesen elmosta, versenyképes köridőket senki nem tudott autózni.
*A pálya sokkal rosszabb állapotban volt, mint a délelőtti edzésen, de a hétvége további részére ígéretes az előrejelzés. A spái második szabadedzésen senki nem mert kockáztatni, félt, hogy összetöri autóját.

48 perccel az edzés megkezdése után gurult először autó a pályára, Nico Rosberg próbálkozott a vizes pályán. Csapattársa, Michael Schmacher is kimerészkedett, ahogy Heikki Kovalainen, a McLaren, a Sauber, a Williams, a Marussia, a Ferrari, a Toro Rosso és a Force India pilótái is. Többen csak az edzés végén próbálkoztak az esőben, így csak rajtgyakorlatokat végeztek. Schumacher teljesítette a legtöbb kört, szám szerint négyet.

A Ferrari is próbálkozott, Massa a hátsó vezetőszárnyára aerodinamikai festést kapott - ám azt gyorsan lemosta az eső. A brazil pilóta autójában a délelőtti meghibásodás után motort cseréltek.

Senki nem tudta keményen nyomni, mégis Kovalainen a Les Combes felé megpördült és Hamilton ugyanezen a ponton csúszott ki a bukótérbe, megmutatva, mennyire csúszósak a körülmények.

A későn pályára merészkedők nemcsak megkezdték, de be is fejezték körüket, a legjobb időt a Marussia pilótája, Charles Pic érte el, mögötte Ricciardo és Alonso végzett. Mért kört jegyezhet még neve mellett di Resta, Maldonado, Glock, Kobayashi, Vergne, Hülkenberg és Perez.


A Belga Nagydíj harmadik szabadedzése szombaton, helyi idő szerint 11 órakor kezdődik

*
Belga Nagydíj - 2. szabadedzés végeredménye:
*


*Hely**Versenyző**Csapat**Idő**Kör*_*1*__*Charles Pic*__*Marussia*__*2:49.354*__*4*_*2**Daniel Ricciardo**Toro Rosso**2:49.750**3**3**Fernando Alonso**Ferrari**2:50.497**3**4**Paul di Resta**Force India**2:51.333**3**5**Pastor Maldonado**Williams**2:51.660**4**6**Timo Glock**Marussia**2:52.076**4**7**Kamui Kobayashi**Sauber**2:53.232**4**8**Jean-Éric Vergne**Toro Rosso**2:58.232**3**9**Nico Hülkenberg**Force India**2:59.125**5**10**Sergio Perez**Sauber**3:12.901**4**11**Nico Rosberg**Mercedes**----------**3**12**Michael Schumacher**Mercedes**----------**4**13**Heikki Kovalainen**Caterham**----------**1**14**Lewis Hamilton**McLaren**----------**2**15**Sebastian Vettel**Red Bull**----------**3**16**Jenson Button**McLaren**----------**2**17**Felipe Massa**Ferrari**----------**2**18**Bruno Senna**Williams**----------**3**19**Mark Webber**Red Bull**----------**0**20**Kimi Räikkönen**Lotus**----------**0**21**Romain Grosjean**Lotus**----------**0**22**Vitaly Petrov**Caterham**----------**0**23**Pedro de la Rosa**HRT**----------**0**24**Narain Karthikeyan**HRT**----------**0
*

<tbody>

</tbody>








*
Sauber: Nem lehet sokat mondani*

 2012. 09. 01. 05.53 <right> 

</right>*Az egész napos erős ardenneki esőzés miatt csak keveset lehetett dolgozni ma a Spa-Francorchamps pályán. Az első szabadedzésen a Sauber F1 Team információt gyűjtött arról, hogyan teljesítene a Sauber-Ferrari C31 az esőben, Kamui Kobayashi az első, Sergio Perez a hatodik helyen végzett. Délután a legtöbb csapat úgy döntött, ideje nagy részét a garázsban tölti. A Belga Nagydíj előtti két szabadedzésen a csapat összesen 44 kört teljesített.
**Kamui Kobayashi: 

"Nagyon sajnálom a lelátókon helyet foglaló nézőket. Az első edzésen néhány kört teljesítettünk, de a délutánt alapvetően a garázsban töltöttük. Nem lehetett kint semmit tanulni és nyilvánvalóan ilyen körülmények között könnyedén össze lehetett volna törni az autót. Nem tudok mást mondani: Üdvözlet Spából - és üdvözlet újra a valóságban. Nem láttam esőt öt hete, Tokióban és Hawaiion voltam." 

Sergio Perez: 

"Sajnos a körülmények nem tették lehetővé, hogy a szezon második felét megfelelő munkával kezdjük. Csalódás ez a bátor nézőknek. Úgy hiszem, a spái rajongók valóban szeretik a Formula-1-et és ma csalódást okoztunk számukra. Remélem, ezt holnap és vasárnap enyhíteni tudjuk, egy jó show-t tudunk nyújtani." 

Giampaolo Dall Ara, vezető pályamérnök: 

"Dicsérni kell időjárás előrejelző rendszerünket, mely nagyon precíz volt, ennél többet nem lehet mondani a mai napról. Délelőttre több munkát terveztünk, mert az előrejelzés szerint délután rossz időre számíthattunk. Nem tudom megmondani, a versenyre tudtunk-e készülni, mivel az előrejelzés szerint a következő két napban száraz idő lesz. Az alapvető feladatokat elvégeztük, rajtgyakorlatokkal és rendszerellenőrzéssel foglalkoztunk."*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 1)

*Forma-1 2012: A Belga Nagydíj rajtsorrendje*

2012. 09. 01. 15.41 <right> 
</right><right></right>




*


Jenson Button nyerte a Belga Nagydíj időmérő edzését. A brit az egész kvalifikáció alatt megfoghatatlan volt, tökéletes edzést produkált. Érdekesség, hogy a McLaren volánja mögött 50 nagydíj alatt, ez volt az első pole pozíciója Butonnak. A második helyen a japán Kamui Kobayashi végzett a Sauberrel, a harmadikon pedig Pastor Maldonado a Williamssel. Őket Kimi Raikkönen és Sergio Perez követi.*

*Button nyolc tizedmásodperces előnnyel vezetett az időmérő edzés második etapjának nagy részén, majd ezt a sebességet a harmadik etap elején is meg tudta ismételni, 1:47.686-os időt futva. A brit pilóta volt az egyik a néhány versenyző közül, akik kétszer mentek ki a pályára a harmadik etapban, második kísérlete során tovább javulva 1:47.573-as idővel zárta az időmérő edzést. *

Kobayashi három tizedmásodperces hátránnyal zárt, pályafutása legjobb Formula-1-es rajtpozícióját megszerezve. Csapattársa, Sergio Perez is jól teljesített, az ötödik lett. 

Az időmérő edzés első etapját megnyerő Pastor Maldonado a Williamsszel végül a harmadik lett, habár a venezuelai pilóta feltartotta a 12. helyet megszerző Nico Hülkenberget, az esetet a versenybírák még vizsgálják. 

A verseny előtt favoritnak számító Lotus csak a negyedik helyen végzett Kimi Räikkönennel, a kilencediken Romain Grosjeannal. A francia-svájci pilótának az első etapban gondjai voltak már a továbbjutással hibázott és a forgalom is hátráltatta. 

A világbajnokságot vezető Fernando Alonso nem tudta megismételni a délelőtti szabadedzésen mutatott teljesítményét és a hatodik lett. 

Az egyik McLaren a pole pozícióba került, a másik csak a nyolcadik helyen zárt, habár Lewis Hamilton egy hellyel előbbre kerül a rajtrácson, mert Mark Webber a hetedik helyről hátrasorolásra kerül sebességváltó csere miatt. 

A Force India pilótája, Paul di Resta került még az első tízbe. 

Vettel volt az egyik legkomolyabb áldozata az időmérő edzés második etapjának. Csak két tizedmásodperc választotta elő őt csapattársától, Mark Webbertől, ám ez hét pozíciót jelentett, így a tavalyi Spában pole pozíciót szerző és futamgyőzelmet arató pilóta a 11. helyen zárt, 0.012 másodperccel elmaradva a harmadik etapba jutó köridőtől. 

Nemcsak ő volt az egyetlen nagy név, aki búcsúzott. Felipe Massa hét tizedmásodperccel maradt el Alonsótól és a 14. helyen zárt, Michael Schumacher mögött, akinek 13. helyezése a Mercedes legjobb eredménye volt ezen a nehéz délutánon. 

A délelőtti meghibásodás után sebességváltó csere miatt öt helyes rajtbüntetést magával hordozó Rosberg csak a 18. helyen végzett, miután nem sikerült már felérnie még egy gyors körre az időmérő edzés első etapjának végén. 

Rosberg hibájának köszönhetően mindkét Toro Rosso bejutott az időmérő edzés második etapjába, ahol sikerült legyőzniük a williamses Bruno Sennát. A brazil pilóta egy biztonsági kört ment, miután a Pouhonnál autójával keresztbe csúszott a pályán, végül a 17. helyen zárt. 

A mezőny hátsó felében Timo Glock a Marussia fejlesztéseinek köszönhetően közelebb került a Caterhamekhez, de csapattársa, Charles Pic rosszabbul teljesített, mint a 22. helyen záró HRT pilóta, Pedro de la Rosa. 
​*

A Belga Nagydíj vasárnap, helyi idő szerint 14 órakor veszi kezdetét.


*​
_*1.*__*Jenson Button*__*brit*__*McLaren-Mercedes*__*1:47.573*_*2.**Kobajasi Kamui**japán**Sauber-Ferrari**1:47.871**3.**Pastor Maldonado**venezuelai**Williams-Renault**1:47.893**4.**Kimi Räikkönen**finn**Lotus-Renault**1:48.205**5.**Sergio Perez**mexikói**Sauber-Ferrari**1:48.219**6.**Fernando Alonso**spanyol**Ferrari**1:48.313**7.**Mark Webber***ausztrál**Red Bull-Renault**1:48.392**8.**Lewis Hamilton**brit**McLaren-Mercedes**1:48.394**9.**Romain Grosjean**francia**Lotus-Renault**1:48.538**10.**Paul di Resta**brit**Force India-Mercedes**1:48.890**11.**Sebastian Vettel**német**Red Bull-Renault**1:48.792**12.**Nico Hülkenberg**német**Force India-Mercedes**1:48.855**13.**Michael Schumacher**német**Mercedes**1:49.081**14.**Felipe Massa**brazil**Ferrari**1:49.147**15.**Jean-Eric Vergne**francia**Toro Rosso-Ferrari**1:49.354**16.**Daniel Ricciardo**ausztrál**Toro Rosso-Ferrari**1:49.543**17.**Bruno Senna**brazil**Williams-Renault**1:50.088**18.**Nico Rosberg***német**Mercedes**1:50.181**19.**Heikki Kovalainen**finn**Caterham-Renault**1:51.739**20.**Vitalij Petrov**orosz**Caterham-Renault**1:51.967**21.**Timo Glock**német**Marussia-Cosworth**1:52.336**22.**Pedro de la Rosa**spanyol**HRT-Cosworth**1:53.030**23.**Charles Pic**francia**Marussia-Cosworth**1:53.493**24.**Narain Karthikeyan**indiai**HRT-Cosworth**1:54.989

*

<tbody>

</tbody>


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 2)

*Belga Nagydíj: Az időmérő edzést követő sajtótájékoztató*
 
2012. 09. 02. 04.14





<right> 

</right>
*A tegnapi kaotikus nap után, a mai is tartogatott meglepetéseket. Jenson Button lett az első a Belga Nagydíj időmérő edzésén, mellette Kamui Kobayashi, mögötte pedig Pastor Maldonado állhat majd a rajtrácson. A legnagyobb érdekesség, hogy japán pilóta még soha nem rajtolhatott az első sorból.
**
Jenson Button:
*
„Már elég régóta vártunk arra, hogy újra innen induljak, 2009. Monaco volt azt hiszem, így eléggé megindító ez a pillanat. Az utóbbi években a vasárnapok elég jól mentek, de mondhatjuk, hogy szombaton nem volt tökéletes eredményem. Ragyogó időmérő edzés volt és annyira fontos, hogy a hosszú kihagyás után egy jó eredménnyel tudok visszatérni szombaton. nyilván holnap lesz a verseny, de ez majdnem olyan érzés számomra, mintha megnyernék egy futamot, olyan régen történt meg velem.”
„Sikerült eltalálnunk a kocsi egyensúlyát, igazából csak erről van szó. nyilván tegnap nem nagyon ment senki, de minden kör amit megtettünk, az nagyon jó irányba indult, már így vágtunk neki az időmérő edzésnek. Nagyon tetszik most a kocsi egyensúlya, és olyan a vezetési stílusom is, ami, ha jó az autó és sikerül eltalálni, pole pozíciót tudok elérni vele. Nagy köszönettel tartozom az egész csapatnak. Dave-nek és Tomnak a két mérnökömnek különösen köszönöm – egy-két szombaton kutyául érezték magukat, de ez egy ragyogó nap számunkra is, és nyilván sokkal könnyebb lesz holnap, hogy innen indulhatunk, de ettől még nehéz nap vár ránk.”
*

Kamui Kobayashi:*

„Tegnap sokat küszködtünk, fogalmunk sem volt arról, hogy mit fogunk kezdeni magunkkal, de ma reggel amikor kialakítottuk a beállításokat, akkor egész jól indultunk el, és nem tudtuk azt sem, hogy délutánra mennyit javul majd a pálya, de magabiztosak voltunk, sikerült eltalálnunk a beállításokat. A vakáció után nagyon örülök, hogy sikerült kihozni a kocsiból a maximumot és a következő három hónapban 9 futam lesz, úgyhogy nagyon fontos számunkra, hogy itt indulhatunk neki, ragyogó eredménnyel vághatunk neki a holnapnak.”
„Nyilván magasak az elvárásaink erre a hétvégére, mert Spa a kedvenc pályánk, ráadásul erősek az autóink itt. Nem vártunk ennyire jó eredményt, tudtuk, hogy erősek leszünk a verseny alatt, de azért az időmérőn nem vártuk volna, hogy ilyen jó lesz az eredmény. Azt gondolom, hogy ragyogó esélyünk van holnapra és ez még csak a kezdet és remélem, ezt a formát mutatjuk majd az év második felében. A nyári szünetben sok munkát végeztünk, és ennek most meg is van az eredménye. Sokat beszéltünk, elemeztük az autót. Nagyon boldogok vagyunk, hogy itt lehetünk, és nagyon magabiztosak vagyunk, sok erőt ad, hogy ilyen eredményt értünk el.”
*
Pastor Maldonado:
*
„Eddig az időmérő edzéseken egész jól teljesítettünk Barcelona után, azt gondolom, hogy most erősebb az autónk, versenyképesebbek vagyunk. Sokat dolgoztunk a nyári szünet alatt is, elemeztük a korábbi problémáinkat és próbáltunk megfelelően felkészülni a szezon második felére. Azt hiszem eléggé versenyképesek vagyunk, ma reggel nem sikerült egyből eltalálnunk a beállításokat, de megértettük, rájöttünk, hogy mi kell. Nagyon boldogok vagyunk, és örülünk annak, hogy ilyen lelkes és összeszokott a csapat. Nagyon várjuk a szezon második felét.”

„Nagyon optimistán várom a holnapi futamot, talán ma reggel volt egy kis ok az aggodalomra, mert nem találtuk el jól a kocsi beállítását, de az időmérőn már sikerült alkalmazkodnom az autóhoz és a különböző körülményekhez, ahogy megváltozott a pálya. A Q1 után már kezdtem látni, mi a kocsi valós potenciálja, a Q2-ben nem annyira, majdnem ki is estem, a 10. helyen álltam egy ideig, nem futottam túl jó kört és a Q3-ban pedig beleadtam apait anyait, sikerült összehoznom egy tiszta kört. nem vagyunk annyira gyorsak, mint Jenson, de azért várom a holnapi napot. Ha visszanézünk, a múltban nagyon jól teljesítettünk a futamokon, úgyhogy nagyon optimista vagyok.”

*


*
*Hamilton: A McLaren ajánlata egy nagy nulla*

2012. 09. 02. 00.11 
<right>





</right>
*Lewis Hamilton úgy jellemezte a McLaren csapat 2013-as szerződésajánlatát, hogy az finoman szólva is előnytelen.*A 2008-as bajnok szerint a McLaren ajánlata továbbra is nagyon előnytelen, de azért még nem nevezte zsákutcának a wokingi csapattal folyó tárgyalásokat. 

*„Sok kényes pont van”* – *nyilatkozta Hamilton a nyári uborkaszezonban magasabb fokozatba kapcsolt tárgyalásokról.* – 

*„Az ember sohasem írja alá az első elé tett szerződést, mert az jórészt még sz’r. Semmit sem írtam alá, és még semmi sem dőlt el.” *

*Hamilton most először nem zárja ki annak a lehetőségét, hogy egy rivális csapatnál folytatja a pályafutását a 2013-as szezonban. *

*„Nem lehet tudni, hogy mi lesz a helyzet, mert 2014-től a szabályok nagyon jelentős mértékben megváltoznak. Ezért nem tudható még, hogy melyik csapat is lesz a megfelelő hely.” *

A McLaren egy hosszú távú szerződés ellenében hajlandó lenne megemelni Hamilton fizetését. Hamilton erről nem akart nyilatkozni, de azt megerősítette, hogy teljesen kizárt annak a lehetősége, hogy a McLarennel folytatott, esetlegesen sikertelen tárgyalások miatt ne legyen ott a 2013-as rajtrácson. 

*„Nem fogok távozni a Formula-1-ből. Miért is tenném, túl fiatal vagyok. Ez biztosan nem fog megtörténni”*_*– nyilatkozta Hamilton *_

*

Rosberg: Hibáztam*
 
2012. 09. 02. 03.13 
<right> 
</right>



<right>

</right>
*Nico Rosberg a Belga Nagydíjat csak a 23. pozícióból kezdheti, miután az időmérő edzés első etapjának végén túl későn ért fel a rajtvonalra. A német pilóta sebességváltó csere miatt öt helyes rajtbüntetést kap és a rémes hétvégét tovább tetézte az a tény, hogy utolsó körét a megengedettnél kilenc másodperccel később kezdte.


**"Az én hibám volt, rosszul mértem fel a helyzetet" **- nyilatkozta a Mercedes pilótája.* 

*"Egyébként is az egész hétvége nehéz - a sebességváltó problémával és az időmérő edzéssel, ez így soha nem könnyű Spában. Nem érzem magam valami jól és a holnapi versenyre nincs valami nagyszerű rajtpozíciónk." *

*Rosberg csapattársa,** Michael Schumacher 300. versenyhétvégéjén** a második etapban esett ki és a **13. **rajtpozíciót foglalhatja el a vasárnapi versenyen.
*
*

Rosberg autójában is váltót cseréltek*
 
2012. 09. 02. 01.11 





<right> 

</right>
*A Mercedes pilótája, Nico Rosberg öt helyes rajtbüntetést kap a Belga Nagydíjra, miután autójában sebességváltót cseréltek.
*A német pilóta sebességváltója a spái utolsó szabadedzésen adta meg magát. Rosberg csak öt kört tudott teljesíteni szombaton délelőtt, majd autója a Pouhonnál megállt a pályán. 

A pénteki eső miatt Rosberg az időmérő edzést úgy kezdheti meg, hogy alig futott kört száraz pályán, ehhez hozzájön még büntetése is. 

*A Red Bull pilótája, Mark Webber szintén sebességváltó csere miatt kerül hátrasorolásra.



**A Belga Nagydíj vasárnap, helyi idő szerint 14 órakor veszi kezdetét.*

*


*
*
*
*
*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 2)

*Belga Nagydíj

Rajt:Tömegkarambol
**

*




*

**A Belga Nagydíj 2012-es rajtja finoman szólva sem sikeredett simára, miután Lewis Hamilton, Fernando Alonso és Romain Grosjean is azonnal kiesett.
**

A visszajátszásokból egyértelműen kiderült, hogy Grosjean ráhúzta Hamilton autójára a kormányt, majd így a brit és a francia nekicsapódott a kétszeres spanyol világbajnoknak.

**A Lotus F1 Team francia versenyzője ráhúzta Lewis Hamilton autójára a kormányt, mely rendkívül sokba került.

Fernando Alonso akár súlyos sérüléseket is szenvedhetett volna.

A nagyobb balesetben szerencsére egy pilóta sem sérült meg komolyabban.


*

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/8QFCF0D94Zw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen=""></iframe>



*Az első kanyarban történt balesetet a verseny után vizsgálják ki.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 2)

*Belga Nagydíj 

*



*


1. **Jenson Button*
*
2. **Vettel 
**
3. **Räikkönen
**


3.**Räikkönen**Hülkenberg, Massa, Webber, Schumacher, Vergne, Ricciardo, és Di Resta a további pontszerzők sorrendje.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 3)

*Grosjeant egy futamra eltiltották*

2012. 09. 03. 00.16







*

 Romain Grosjean egy futamos eltiltást kapott a Belga Nagydíjon történt baleset okozásáért.
**A Lotus pilótája Lewis Hamilton elé vágott az első kanyart megelőzően, a McLaren pilótáját a fűre szorította ezzel. A két autó ütközött és nekiment Fernando Alonso Ferrarijának, valamint a két Saubernek.**






Grosjean elmondta, nem tudja, ki okozta a balesetet.

"Nagyon jól rajtoltam, majd jött a bumm - ez a verseny végét jelentette. Nem láttam még a képeket és ezeket előbb meg kell néznem. De a lényeg, hogy mindenki rendben van. Ez a legfontosabb számomra."

Az FIA azonban úgy döntött, a francia pilóta vonható felelősségre az esetért és ezért eltiltották a jövő hétvégi Olasz Nagydíjról.

A Lotus tartalékpilótája, a Virginnél tavaly versenyző Jerome d Ambrosio.



Alonso örül, hogy nem sérült meg


2012. 09. 02. 21.14 







A világbajnokságot vezető Ferrari pilóta autóját Romain Grosjean Lotusa és Lewis Hamilton McLarenje is meglökte és a Lotus átrepült a Ferrari fölött. 

"Csalódott vagyok, mert pontokat veszítettem" - közölte Alonso, kinek előnye 24 pontra csökkent Sebastian Vettellel szemben. "De szerencsés vagyok, mert öt nap múlva Monzában autóba ülhetek, lehetett volna rosszabb is a helyzet, megsérülhetett volna kezem, vagy akár a fejem is, mert Grosjean autója nagyon közel volt. Azt hiszem, minden összetört az autó tetején. Ebből a szempontból ez szerencsés volt." 

Alonso elmondta, amíg nem látta az ismétléseket, nem értette, hogyan alakulhatott ki ilyen baleset. 

"Addig nem tudtam, mi történt, míg meg nem néztem a TV-n, mert nehéz volt elképzelni, hogy lehetett egy becsapódás ilyen nagy, vagy hogyan repülhetett át egy autó felettem. Miután láttam a TV-n, kiderült, hogy Grosjean és Lewis összeért, majd elveszítették autójuk felett az uralmat." 

A spanyol pilótának néhány másodpercbe beletelt, míg felmérte állapotát és kiszállt sérült Ferrarijából. 

"Néhány másodpercig az autóban maradtam, mert fájt a hátam. Majd egy kisebb tűz alakult ki, így megérkeztek a porral oltóval és úgy döntöttem, kiszállok, mert nem akartam belélegezni a füstöt." 

**Alonso hozzátette, a baleset előtt is már eseménydús volt a rajt. 
**
"Ott van Maldonado esete. Meglepődtem, mert még pirosat mutatott a lámpa és ő már a harmadik, vagy második helyen volt. Nagyon kiugrott. Majd a rajt jól sikerült, megelőztem a két Saubert és a harmadik helyen álltam. Majd kezdtem kanyarodni, éreztem, egy vonat érkezik mögöttem. Nagyon nagy becsapódás volt."
*

*

A Caterhamet megbüntették, Webber és Schumacher megúszta*

 2012. 09. 03. 06.21 <right> 

</right>



<right>
</right>
*
A Caterham **10000 eurós büntetést kapott** azért, mert veszélyesen engedték ki Heikki Kovalainent a kerékcsere után, de Mark Webber és Michael Schumacher esetében nem büntettek.

*Kovalainen Narain Karthikeyan HRT-jének hajtott a 14. körben. Az ütközés során megsérült a Caterham első vezetőszárnya és azt le kellett cserélni, ez az eset hozzájárult ahhoz, hogy Kovalainen csak a 17. helyen ért célba. 

*A Caterham csoport főigazgatója, Riad Asmat beismerte, a csapat hibázott. 
*
*"Nehéz verseny volt a csapat számára, őszintén szólva nem segítettünk magunkon a számos elkerülhető hibával" *- közölte. 

A versenybírák szerint a Caterham elismerte felelősségét: "A csapat beismerte a versenybírák előtt, hogy ők hibáztathatók a balesetveszélyes elengedésért és azonnal elnézést kértek a HRT-től. A versenybírák szerint ez semmi előnnyel nem járt." 

Webbert és a Red Bullt szintén vizsgálták a boxutcában történtek miatt, az ausztrál pilóta majdnem nekiment Felipe Massa Ferrarijának a 27. körben. Az ausztrál pilóta a verseny után úgy nyilatkozott, bízik benne, hogy nem kapnak büntetést. 
*
"Rendben volt minden. Tudtam, hogy Felipe ott van. Elindultam egy kicsit, majd visszavettem, hogy elengedjem, ezt követően gyorsítottam." *

*A versenybírák osztották Webber nézetét:*

*"A versenybírák megvizsgálták az esetét és a kettes rajtszámú autó pilótája tudta, hogy a hatos rajtszámú autó a boxutcában halad, miután kiengedték jobbra tartott és egy pillanatra felengedte a gázpedált, elengedve a hatos rajtszámú autót a box elé, majd a kettes rajtszámú autó a gyorsítósávba állt." *

A versenybírák a 19. körben történt esetet is megvizsgálták, amikor Schumacher átvágva Sebastian Vettel előtt a boxba hajtott, miközben kerék-kerék elleni harcot vívtak. A bírák úgy döntöttek, nincs szükség büntetésre. 

_*"A Red Bull Racing beismerte a versenybíráknak, hogy az egyes rajtszámú autó vezetőjét arra utasították, hogy ellentétesen cselekedjen, mint a hetes rajtszámú autó vezetője. Ezért, amikor a hetes rajtszámú autó a boxkijárat felé indult, az egyes rajtszámú autó vezetője úgy döntött, nem áll ki a boxutcába" *_*- áll a hivatalos közleményben.



**Tíz pont a Ferrarinak, de jön Monza*

2012. 09. 03. 05.20





<right> 

</right>
*Csupán tíz pontot szerzett a Scuderia Ferrari a Belga Nagydíjon Felipe Massa ötödik helyének köszönhetően, akinek sikerült több helyet előrelépni, miután a tegnapi időmérő eredménye szerint csak a 14. rajtkockából indulhatott. Fernando Alonso versenye csupán néhány méterig tartott, pontosabban 290-ig.*A spanyol versenyzőt keményen eltalálták, előbb Grosjean, majd Hamilton. Tizenkét nagydíjjal a háta mögött Fernando még mindig vezeti az egyéni világbajnoki pontversenyt, bár előnye 24 pontra csökkent, míg Felipe a 11. helyre jött előre. A Scuderia még mindig a negyedik a konstruktőrök versenyében, de távolodott egy kicsit az előtte állóktól.
*
Stefano Domenicali:
*
"Először a jó hír, Fernando jól van. Mindannyiunknak és szerintem az összes Ferrari rajongónak megállt a szíve néhány pillanatra az ütközés után, különösen azért, mert nem tudtunk vele kommunikálni. Csak akkor mertünk levegőt venni újra, amikor láttuk, hogy kiszáll a pilótafülkéből és akkor nyugodtunk meg kicsit, amikor visszatért a garázsba. Világos, hogy nagy csalódás az, ami a rajtnál történt, mert a tegnapi nap után egy dobogós hely volt a célunk. Ma az F2012 jó tempót ment, ahogy azt Felipénél láttuk, aki nagyszerű versenyt futott. Elégedettek vagyunk vele, mert a jó eredmény fontos a szezon ezen részében. Ami a balesetet illeti, csak azt tudom mondani az FIA határozatára, hogy annyi biztos, hogy jobb lenne, hogyha a junior formulákkal kezdve a pályán való viselkedés szabályait rugalmatlanul szigorítanák, hogy a versenyzők a lehető legjobban fel legyenek készülve, amikor elérik a autósport ezen szintjét. Kötelességem, hogy a csapat vezetőjeként biztosítsam, hogy mindenki a saját feladatára koncentrál, különösen ilyen nehéz időkben, ezért a mai napot gyorsan el kell felejtenünk és a következő nagydíjra tekinteni Monzában, a pályán, amely különösen kedves számunkra."
*
Felipe Massa:*

"Jó futam volt és az ötödik hely nagyszerű eredmény, ha arra gondolok, honnan indultam. A rajtnál sikerült mindkét Red Bullt megelőznöm, de aztán a bal oldalra kellett kerülnöm, hogy elkerüljem a balesetet szenvedett autókat, amelyben Fernando is érintett volt és elveszítettem az összes helyet, amit az első métereken megszereztem. Nagyon sajnálom azt, ami a csapattársammal történt, mert szerintem jó eredményt tudott volna elérni a mi versenytempónkkal. Mára is igaz, hogy sokat szenvedtem a második szektorban, de az első és a harmadik különösen gyors volt. Az egy kiállásos taktika nem volt számomra jó, így jó döntést hoztunk, megpróbáltunk nagyon gyorsnak lenni, amikor tényleg kellett. Nem tudom, hogy a verseny változtat-e valamit a jövőmön, de elégedett vagyok, bár ugyanakkor csalódott is a tegnap délután miatt, mert ezen a pályán mindig jól mentünk. Most Monza felé vesszük az irányt, a hazai futamunk következik, a pályán, amely mindtől különbözik és így nehéz megjósolni, hogy mi lesz a csapatok sorrendje. Természetesen csodálatos lenne versenyképesnek lenni és jó eredményt elérni a rajongóink előtt, akik biztos vagyok benne, hogy nagy szenvedéllyel támogatnak majd minket."
*
Fernando Alonso:*

"Jól vagyok, csupána bal vállam ütöttem meg egy kicsit, közvetlenül a baleset után bementem a medical centerbe, de minden rendben van. Fogalmam sincs, mi történt, megelőztem a két Saubert, amikor úgy éreztem, mintha magával vitt volna egy vonat! Közvetlenül az ütközés után néhány másodpercig a pilótafülkében maradtam, de akkor tűz ütött ki, így a habtól lélegezni sem tudtam. Megpróbáltam a csapatnak szólni a rádión, hogy minden rendben, de nem tudtam. Most azt tudom mondani, hogy egy ilyen balszerencsés balesetet elszenvedve, mint ez szerencsés vagyok, hogy néhány nap múlva visszaülhetek az autóba. Nagyon biztonságosak ezek az autók s ma ennek újabb bizonyítékát láttuk. Nem haragszom Grosjeanra, biztosan nem akarattal tette, én pedig rosszkor voltam rossz helyen. Inkább úgy gondolom, hogy egyes pilótáknak meg kell próbálniuk kevesebbet kockáztatni a rajtnál, ez a jelenlegi tendencia a junior formuláknál is, de jobb lenne, ha karrierjük elejétől kezdve hosszá szoknának, hogy jobban tiszteletben tartsák a pályán való viselkedés szigorú szabályait. Sajnálatos, ami történt, mert szerintem a dobogó elérhető cél lett volna, különösen abból látva, amit Felipe produkált a pályán. Ma a balszerencséért nagy árat fizettünk, a szerencse pedig tartozik nekünk most, meglátjuk, mi lesz a szezon további részében. Veszítettünk előnyünkből Vettelhez, Webberhez és Raikkönenhez képest, de Hamiltonhoz képest nem, aki a McLaren teljesítményéből ítélve a legveszélyesebb riválisunknak számít. Most Monzába megyünk, a Ferrari hazai versenyére, ahol a Vörösök tradícionálisan erősek, így remélhetőleg jó hétvégénk lesz és sok rajongót örvendeztethetünk meg, valamint behozhatjuk ma elvesztett előnyünket."
*
Pat Fry:*

"Nagy sajnálattal, de annál megkönnyebbülve foglalhatom össze érzelmeinket ennek a nagydíjnak a végén. Sajnálom, hogy ma Fernando bajnoksága szempontjából jó eredménnyel térhettünk volna haza, különösen Felipe nagyszerű versenyének fényében, aki néhány szép manőverrel egy sor autót meg tudott előzni. Sajnos az ilyen baleset, amely Fernando versenyének is végét jelentette szintén a versenyzés része, akkor is, ha nem jó, hogy egy versenyző néhány méter után fel kell, hogy adja, bár mind ő, mind a csapat ártatlanok. Nyilván azért sem haragszunk, mivel Fernando rendben van, nagyon kockázatos helyzet volt és néhány tizedmásodpercig a torkunkban dobogott a szívünk, amikor láttuk, hogy alig pár méterre repülnek el autók felette. Az autója viszont nem néz ki túl jól, sok váratlan munkát ad Maranellóban a fiúknak, hogy helyrehozzák Monzára! Technikai oldalról nézve, a verseny eredménye azt mutatja, hogy a McLaren nagyon erős a nagyon különböző pályákon, mint Budapest és Spa, ezért még mindig nagyon sok dolgunk lesz, hogy az ő szintjüket elérjük. A Red Bull is versenyképes volt, de szerintem ha Fernando versenyzett volna, jobb lett volna, mint ők. Most egy nagyon különleges esemény következik Monzában, mert a Scuderia hazai versenye és mert egy olyan pályán lesz, amelynek karakterisztikája egyedülálló a jelenlegi versenynaptárban. Nehéz most megmondani, hogy mennyire leszünk versenyképesek, de egyértelmű, hogy minden tőlünk telhetőt megteszünk, hogy sikerüljön."



*Maldonado tíz helyes rajtbüntetést kapott*

2012. 09. 03. 01.17 <right> 






</right>
*Pastor Maldonadót tíz hellyel sorolják hátrébb az Olasz Nagydíj rajtrácsán, mert a belga futam rajtjánál kiugrott, majd később ütközött Timo Glockkal.*A Williams pilótája a spái futamot már három helyes rajtbüntetéssel kezdte, mert az időmérő edzésen akadályozta Nico Hülkenberget. 

A venezuelai pilóta a versenyt korán kezdte, még a piros lámpák világítottak, amikor gázt adott, ezt követően Romain Grosjean, Lewis Hamilton, Fernando Alonso és a két Sauber tömegbalesetbe keveredett. 

Maldonado is áldozata volt az ütközésnek, de vissza tudott térni a versenybe, ám Timo Glock Marussiájával ütközött és feladni kényszerült a versenyt. Habár Glock folytatta a futamot, a versenybírák úgy döntöttek, Maldonado büntetést értemel, ezért öt helyes hátrasorolást szabtak ki rá. 

*További öt helyes rajtbüntetést kapott a venezuelai pilóta azért, mert nem töltötte le áthajtásos büntetését, mely a korai rajtért járt volna. 
*
*"A pilóta nem tudott célba érni, így a szokásos büntetés a rossz rajtért nem került kiszabásra"* - áll a hivatalos közleményben. 

*Maldonado tudta, hogy a rajtnál hibázott. 

**A rajtnál kisebb hibát vétettem, mert a kuplung kicsúszott a kezemből mielőtt a piros lámpa kialudt volna" *- közölte.













































​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 4)

*Már a GP2-GP3-ban szigorúbban kell büntetni a pilótákat?*



2012. 09. 04. 04.41 <right> 

</right>
*A hétvégi F1-es Belga Nagydíj hatalmas rajtbalesete jókora visszhangot váltott ki az F1-es depóban. A tömegbukást előidéző Romain Grosjeant a következő versenyről eltiltották, míg a rajtnál kiugró Pastor Maldonado tízhelyes rajtbüntetést visz magával Monzába. A Ferrari csapatfőnöke, Stefano Domenicali szerint viszont ez nem elég, és korábban kellene megfegyelmezni a pilótákat.

*
*2012, F1, Spa, rajtbaleset:


<embed height="357" width="484" src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-r7Z4bxSUTQ?version=3&hl=hu_HU" quality="1" wmode="Window" menu="menu" loop="loop" scale="ShowAll" type="application/x-shockwave-flash">
„Az én nézőpontom szerint, a legfontosabb dolog, hogy szigorúan felügyeljék a versenyzők viselkedését a versenypályán, és ennek már a Formula-1 előtti bajnokságokban el kell kezdődnie”- idézi az autosport.com a fent említett bukásban a tehetetlen áldozat szerepét betöltő Fernando Alonso kiesése miatt érthetően feldúlt Domenicali szavait.
„Túl gyakran látunk olyat, hogy az F1 egyik betétsorozatában a pilóták nagyon agresszívan viselkednek, és olyan dolgokat próbálnak meg kivitelezni a pályán, amiket gyakorlatilag fizikailag lehetetlen. Ezért tartom fontosnak, hogy nagyon szigorúan járjanak el velük attól a pillanattól kezdve, hogy legelőször versenyautóba ülnek, mert így el lehetne érni azt, hogy felkészültebben érkezzenek az F1-be”- fogalmazta meg határozott véleményét a Formula-1-es Ferrari-istálló csapatfőnöke, miután bajnoki éllovas pilótáját, Fernando Alonsót épp a GP2 tavalyi bajnoka, Romain Grosjean golyózta ki a versenyből azt követően, hogy a GP2 tavalyelőtti bajnoka, Pastor Maldonado kiugrott a rajtnál.
Hogy igaza van-e Domenicalinak vagy sem, azon lehet vitatkozni, azzal viszont nehéz lenne vitába szállni, hogy idén a Formula-1 két fő „ámokfutójának” éppen a GP2 előző két évi bajnoka, Maldonado és Grosjean számít, és nemcsak most hétvégi „alkotásuk” folytán. Maldonadóra gyakorlatilag az egész mezőny neheztel már valamiért, hiszen alig akad olyan pilóta, akinek ne tette volna már tönkre idén legalább egy versenyét túlontúl agresszív manővereivel, Grosjean pedig a rajtbalesetek specialistájának mondhatja magát, hiszen az idei évben a Belga Nagydíj már az ötödik olyan verseny volt, amiben az első kanyaron sem jutott túl.
Adott tehát két fiatal, forrófejű, bizonyítási vágytól fűtött pilóta, és valljuk meg, a higgadtságáról és megbízhatóságáról ismert Alonsót védelmező Domenicali joggal teszi fel a spái események láttán a kérdést: „Hol tanulták ezek a fiatalok, hogy ezt így kell csinálni?” Mert, ha a GP2-ben valóban ez a finoman szólva is bevállalós stílus vezet eredményre, az tényleg komolyan elgondolkodtató a Formula-1 szempontjából.


<embed height="357" width="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s5-bblaS_TA?version=3&hl=hu_HU" quality="1" wmode="Window" menu="menu" loop="loop" scale="ShowAll" type="application/x-shockwave-flash">
Grosjean és Maldonado ütközése a GP2-ben – talán egy komolyabb büntetés akkor elejét vehette volna a mostani a tömegbukásnak?
Kontrasztként persze egyből fel lehet hozni a 2005-ös, a 2007-es, vagy épp a 2009-es GP2-es bajnok, Nico Rosberg, Timo Glock és Nico Hülkenberg példáját, akikre általában véve igaz, hogy már érett, kész versenyzőként érkeztek a GP2-ből az F1-be. Vagy az utóbbi évekből Sergio Perezt, aki szintén nehezen lenne megvádolható agresszív vezetéssel, igaz, tegyük hozzá, a GP2-ben nem is igazán tudott érvényesülni lágy, visszafogott stílusával.
Kobajasi Kamui vagy épp a 2006-ös GP2-bajnok Lewis Hamilton esete különösen is érdekes lehet a mostani témánk szempontjából, hiszen mindketten a GP2-ből érkeztek a Formula-1-be, ahol mindketten rögtön szép sikereket értek el agresszív, ámde nem ész nélküli előzési manővereikkel. Vagyis mondhatni, épp az volt a legnagyobb erősségük az F1-ben, amit a GP2-ből hoztak magukkal, és Hamilton részben ennek is köszönheti 2008-as világbajnoki címét. Igaz, kontrázhat rögtön mindenki, tavalyi csalódást keltő évét is nagyrészt ennek köszönheti a mclarenes brit, hiszen akkor épp a számtalan nullázás és felesleges ütközés miatt úsztak el idő előtt világbajnoki esélyei.
Ilyen szempontból talán nem túlzás azt állítani, hogy 2008-as vb-cím ide vagy oda, még Hamiltonnak is csak a Formula-1-ben nőtt be igazán a feje lágya, és a tavalyi év folytonos ütközései és ebből fakadó büntetései folytán értékelte csak át magában a dolgokat, illetve tanulta meg, hogy mi az, ami még belefér az egészséges agresszivitásba, és mi az, ami már nem. Idén ezért láthatunk már egy jóval higgadtabb, letisztultabb stílusú Hamiltont, más kérdés, hogy most meg őt torpedózta le az újabb fiatal GP2-es generáció, akiknek a viselkedése kísértetiesen hasonlít az ő 2011-es megmozdulásaihoz.

Hogy mindez csak életkor függvénye, vagy valóban a GP2 és a GP3 nem eléggé szigorú versenyfelügyelőinek a szegénységi bizonyítványa, azt csak találgatni lehet, de tény, hogy az F1 két előszobájának számító versenysorozatban idén is hemzsegnek a hatalmas, veszélyes és könnyen elkerülhető bukások.
Itt elég csak Kiss Pál Tamás barcelonai bukására gondolnunk, amikor a magyar GP3-as pilóta elé William Buller kísértetiesen hasonló módon rántotta ki a kormányt féktávon belül, mint most Grosjean Hamilton elé. A két eset közti különbség lényegében csak annyi, hogy az a bukás nem már befutott F1-es világbajnokok versenyét tette tönkre, csak három az F1-be vágyó GP3-as pilótáét, köztük egy magyar fiatalemberét. Így aztán szó sem volt egy versenyre szóló eltiltásról, Buller egy öthelyes, példátlanul enyhe büntetéssel megúszta a dolgot, miközben máskor olyan apróságokért szórják a tízhelyes rajtbüntetéseket, amik senkinek a versenyét nem befolyásolták negatív módon.


<embed height="357" width="481" src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gzd5IS1ah1I?version=3&hl=hu_HU" quality="1" wmode="Window" menu="menu" loop="loop" scale="ShowAll" type="application/x-shockwave-flash">
Kiss Pál Tamás és William Buller, 2012, GP3, Barcelona
És még sorolhatnánk a hasonló eseteket. Buller újabb balesete Monacóban, Conor Daly hatalmas bukása ugyanott, Robert Cregan esése Spában, Vicky Piria ámokfutása Hockenheimben, Da Costa valenciai kámikáze-akciója, és akkor még csak a GP3-at említettük. Pedig hát a GP2-esek is törték-zúzták egymást Monacóban vagy épp Valenciában, és ezeknél az eseteknél bizony csak a szerencsének és a kiváló biztonsági feltételeknek köszönhető, hogy nem lettek komolyabb sérülések.
Az alábbiakban mindegyik imént említett bukás videófelvételét megtekinthetik kedves olvasóink. Ezeket nem bizonyítékoknak szánjuk és nem is a GP2 vagy a 

GP3 vitathatatlan nívóját kívánjuk elvitatni, legfeljebb azt próbáljuk alátámasztani, hogy Domenicali szavai némi elgondolkozást és megfontolást azért megérnek, mert nem biztos, hogy jó üzenet vagy tanítás az a fiatal pilóták számára, ha azt látják, hogy egy ilyen agresszív versenyközegben csak minél több agresszivitással és „bátorsággal” lehet eredményt elérni, vagy kitűnni a sorból.

GP2, Monaco:

<embed height="357" width="476" src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CG_zj-loE2s?version=3&hl=hu_HU" quality="1" wmode="Window" menu="menu" loop="loop" scale="ShowAll" type="application/x-shockwave-flash">

William Buller, GP3, Monaco:

<embed height="357" width="476" src="http://www.youtube.com/v/trxCPiLZPtY?version=3&hl=hu_HU" quality="1" wmode="Window" menu="menu" loop="loop" scale="ShowAll" type="application/x-shockwave-flash">

Conor Daly, GP3, Monaco:

<embed height="357" width="479" src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kq5vLIjU4WA?version=3&hl=hu_HU" quality="1" wmode="Window" menu="menu" loop="loop" scale="ShowAll" type="application/x-shockwave-flash">

Fabrizio Crestani, GP2, Valencia:

<embed height="357" width="471" src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gZRlz_64Akg?version=3&hl=hu_HU" quality="1" wmode="Window" menu="menu" loop="loop" scale="ShowAll" type="application/x-shockwave-flash">

Antonio Felix da Costa, GP3, Valencia:

<embed height="357" width="478" src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KDaTfpBPrOk?version=3&hl=hu_HU" quality="1" wmode="Window" menu="menu" loop="loop" scale="ShowAll" type="application/x-shockwave-flash">


Vicky Piria, GP3, Hockenheim:

<embed height="357" width="478" src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yVuuUd-So_k?version=3&hl=hu_HU" quality="1" wmode="Window" menu="menu" loop="loop" scale="ShowAll" type="application/x-shockwave-flash">


Robert Cregan, GP3, Spa:

<embed height="357" width="479" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1Y-dS76SLtA" quality="1" wmode="Window" menu="menu" loop="loop" scale="ShowAll" type="application/x-shockwave-flash">​.

<fb:like href="http://formula.hu/index.php?subpages=hirek&hir_akthely=153&hir_rovatid=383&hir_hirid=72553" width="465" action="recommend" show_faces="false" font="Tahoma" class=" fb_edge_widget_with_comment fb_iframe_widget" style="position: relative; display: inline-block; "></fb:like>
<fb:like href="http://formula.hu/index.php?subpages=hirek&hir_akthely=153&hir_rovatid=383&hir_hirid=72553" width="465" action="recommend" show_faces="false" font="Tahoma" class=" fb_edge_widget_with_comment fb_iframe_widget" style="position: relative; display: inline-block; "></fb:like>
<fb:like href="http://formula.hu/index.php?subpages=hirek&hir_akthely=153&hir_rovatid=383&hir_hirid=72553" width="465" action="recommend" show_faces="false" font="Tahoma" class=" fb_edge_widget_with_comment fb_iframe_widget" style="position: relative; display: inline-block; "><iframe id="f2cd58dd58" name="f8eecd7c4" scrolling="no" title="Like this content on Facebook." class="fb_ltr" src="http://www.facebook.com/plugins/like.php?action=recommend&api_key=151975054823940&channel_url=http%3A%2F%2Fstatic.ak.facebook.com%2Fconnect%2Fxd_arbiter.php%3Fversion%3D11%23cb%3Df3b223d228%26origin%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fformula.hu%252Ff2b202ad7%26domain%3Dformula.hu%26relation%3Dparent.parent&extended_social_context=false&font=Tahoma&href=http%3A%2F%2Fformula.hu%2Findex.php%3Fsubpages%3Dhirek%26hir_akthely%3D153%26hir_rovatid%3D383%26hir_hirid%3D72553&layout=standard&locale=hu_HU&node_type=link&sdk=joey&show_faces=false&width=465" style="position: absolute; border-style: none; overflow: hidden; height: 35px; width: 465px; text-align: center; "></iframe></fb:like>
<iframe id="fb_xdm_frame_http" name="fb_xdm_frame_http" src="http://static.ak.facebook.com/connect/xd_arbiter.php?version=11#channel=f2b202ad7&origin=http%3A%2F%2Fformula.hu&channel_path=%2Findex.php%3Fsubpages%3Dhirek%26hir_akthely%3D153%26hir_rovatid%3D383%26hir_hirid%3D72553%26fb_xd_fragment%23xd_sig%3Df9c76e2fc%26"></iframe><iframe id="fb_xdm_frame_https" name="fb_xdm_frame_https" src="https://s-static.ak.facebook.com/connect/xd_arbiter.php?version=11#channel=f2b202ad7&origin=http%3A%2F%2Fformula.hu&channel_path=%2Findex.php%3Fsubpages%3Dhirek%26hir_akthely%3D153%26hir_rovatid%3D383%26hir_hirid%3D72553%26fb_xd_fragment%23xd_sig%3Df9c76e2fc%26"></iframe>
<iframe id="f30efe2ee" name="f27ea6d0ec" scrolling="no" class="FB_UI_Hidden" src="http://www.facebook.com/dialog/oauth?api_key=151975054823940&app_id=151975054823940&channel_url=http%3A%2F%2Fstatic.ak.facebook.com%2Fconnect%2Fxd_arbiter.php%3Fversion%3D11%23cb%3Df301a85f4c%26origin%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fformula.hu%252Ff2b202ad7%26domain%3Dformula.hu%26relation%3Dparent.parent&client_id=151975054823940&display=none&domain=formula.hu&locale=hu_HU&origin=1&redirect_uri=http%3A%2F%2Fstatic.ak.facebook.com%2Fconnect%2Fxd_arbiter.php%3Fversion%3D11%23cb%3Dffb078254%26origin%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fformula.hu%252Ff2b202ad7%26domain%3Dformula.hu%26relation%3Dparent%26frame%3Df30efe2ee&response_type=token%2Csigned_request%2Ccode&sdk=joey" style="border-style: none; overflow: hidden; height: 240px; width: 575px; "></iframe>









*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 6)

*Alonso szerint nem szabad feladni az állórajtot az F1-ben*

 2012. 09. 06. 05.23 <right> 

</right>



<right>
</right>
*A Ferrari csapat kétszeres világbajnoka, Fernando Alonso szerint a Belga Nagydíjon történt rajtbalesetet követően sem kellene elgondolkozni azon, hogy az állórajt helyett visszatérjenek a repülőrajthoz az F1-ben.


*
Alonso szerencsésen megúszta vasárnapi Belga Nagydíjon azt a négyes balesetet, amelyben a balesetet kiváltó Romain Grosjean autója átzúgott a Ferrarijának nyitott pilótafülkéje felett. A balesetet követően sokan a zárt pilótafülkében vélik megtalálni a hasonló balesetek ellenszerét, míg mások inkább az amerikai IndyCar-hoz hasonló repülőrajtokat ajánlanák, Alonso szerint azonban az F1 az állórajttal nőtt össze.








*„A rajt a Formula-1 varázsának egy fontos eleme” *– *nyilatkozta Alonso.
*
– *„Én úgy találom, hogy az első kanyaros csata jó, ahol számolsz a kockázattal és nagyon gyorsan kell döntéseket hoznod. A csapattal együtt nagyon komolyan készülünk a rajtokra és ez túl fontos része az F1-nek, hogy elveszítsük azt.” *

Alonso elismerte, hogy ő azokat a törekvéseket sem igazán szereti, amivel lassítani szeretnék a Formula-1-et, mert úgy véli, hogy a Formula-1-nek kell lennie a *„leggyorsabb együléses versenysorozatnak”* a világon.

*„Engem meglepett és felbosszantott néhány, a jövőre vonatkozó elképzelés, mint amilyen például az elektromos autók stb.”



*



*

*
*
Olasz Nagydíj: Búcsú Európától*

2012. 09. 06. 03.21 <right> 

</right>
*A szezon utolsó európai futamához érkezünk el a hétvégén, így a csapatoknak mindennél fontosabb lesz a jó szereplés az Olasz Nagydíjon, Monzában.*
Ez a futam a versenynaptár egyik leggyorsabb és egyik legrégebbi versenye, s nagyon kedvelt a versenyzők között. Monza egyben az őrült Ferrari-rajongók, a Tifosi otthona is, akik Fernando Alonso hockenheimi győzelme óta nagyon ki vannak éhezve a sikerre. Alonso a belgiumi balesetét követően boldog, hogy a csapat otthonában rajthoz tud állni. Hazai földön mindennél édesebb lenne a győzelem a maranellói alakulatnak, de ebbe még többen bele akarnak majd szólni.

Nagyon erős idén ismét a szezon európai részének finise, hiszen alig ért véget a belga futam, máris itt egy újabb karakteres pálya, Monza és a Ferrari számára oly fontos Olasz Nagydíj. A csapatok és pilóták sem pihenhettek. Sok-sok büntetést osztottak ki ugyanis a Belga Nagydíj után. A legsúlyosabbat Romain Grosjean tehette zsebre. 50 ezer euro büntetés kifizetése mellett még el is tiltották a monzai futamtól a belga futamon őáltala okozott baleset miatt.








Önálló életre kelt a Grosjean-sztori a Spa-i futam leintését követően. Érthető módon a Ferrari (és a Sauber) volt a legdühösebb. A csapatvezető Stefano Domenicali elmondta, hogy már a Forma-1-et megelőző bajnokságokban, mint a GP2 és a GP3 egyfajta versenyzői magatartási kódexet kéne kialakítani arról, hogy hogyan is kell versenyezni. Mire így a pilóta feljut a csúcsra, a Forma-1-be, már nem okoz ilyesfajta baleseteket agresszivitásával. Domenicali emellett túl is akar lépni a történeten. 
_
*„Mikor valami olyan történik, ami nem a teljesítményhez vagy a megbízhatósághoz, hanem a rossz szerencséhez köthető, akkor el kell felejtenünk a frusztrációt és meg kell próbálnunk továbblépni és a monzai teljesítményre koncentrálni.”*_ 

A rajt utáni baleset kapcsán az is felvetődött, hogy ideje lenne zárt pilótafülkék kialakításának a Forma-1-ben, hiszen Fernando Alonso csak nagy szerencséjének köszönhetően nem sérült meg jobban, mikor Romain Grosjean autója átrepült a Ferrari felett.
Romain Grosjean egyébként idén már öt alkalommal volt benne a versenyek elején kisebb-nagyobb balesetekben. A Lotus csapatvezetője, Eric Boullier, szerint nem mindig a francia pilóta volt a balesetek okozója, de mindig ott volt ő is. Egyszerűen túl sokszor volt rosszkor rossz helyen és ezen el kell gondolkozniuk, hogy miért is lehetett így. Az eset nagy nyertese a csapat tesztpilótája, Jerome D’Ambrosio lehet, aki ha tud élni a lehetőséggel, felhívhatja ismét magára a csapatok figyelmét.Visszatérve a büntetésekre, Pastor Maldonado, az idei nagy bajkeverő, sem úszta meg. 

A venezuelai pilóta 10 rajthelyes büntetést kapott az Olasz Nagydíjra, amiért kiugrott a belga futam rajtjánál, és amiért összeütközött Timo Glockkal a verseny során.A Caterhamnak is jutott a jóból. 10 ezer eurót kell befizetnie a csapatnak amiért Heikki Kovalainent óvatlanul engedték el a bokszbeállását követően Belgiumban. Mark Webber és Michael Schumacher bokszutcai manőverei büntetlenül maradtak.
A monzai pálya karakterisztikája folytán nagyon fekszik a McLareneknek, s nagy valószínűséggel az ezüst nyilak hozzák formájukat a talján pályán is. 

Az MP4-27-en elvégzett fejlesztések segítségével előbb Hamilton, majd legutóbb Button is be tudott gyűjteni egy-egy győzelmet, s a wokingiak hisznek benne, hogy továbbra is jól megy majd a csapat szekere. Jenson Button autójának monzai beállítása alig fog különböző a belgától, s az jónak bizonyult. A csapat arról is tett, hogy Hamilton ismételten ne essen abban a hibába, hogy a twitteren tárja ki a csapat féltett telemetriai adatait.







*
A verseny és a pálya*

A monzai pálya klasszikus, gyors pályának számít olyan hosszú egyenesekkel, amelyeket egyedül a régi hockenheimi pályán láthattunk. A pálya négy pontján a pilóták még a 300 km/órás sebességet is túlhaladják és a kör 76%-ában teljes gázzal hajtanak. Ez jelentősebb több, mint a többi versenypályán, ezért sehol nem látott alacsony tapadással hajtanak az autók. Monzában az erős motorral rendelkező autók lesznek fölényben. Emellett fontos szerep jut a fékeknek is, hiszen a száguldó autóknak kicsi a tapadása a kanyarok előtt.

Az 53-körös Olasz Nagydíj szeptember 9.-én helyi idő szerint 14 órakor veszi kezdetét. 
*
A pálya hossza: 5.793 km, 

a teljes versenytáv 306.720 km.

A pályarekordot még mindig Rubens Barrichello tartja 2004-ből. Ideje 1 perc 21.046 másodperc.*

2011-ben Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull) állhatott fel az olasz dobogó legfelső fokára.
A német pilóta ideje 1:20:46.172 volt. A második helyezett Jenson Button (McLaren) lett, míg a bronzérmes helyen a Ferrari nagy reménysége és a 2012-es világbajnokságban jelenleg vezető Fernando Alonso ért célba.​

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 7)

*2012-es Formula–1 olasz nagydíj*






 2012-es olasz nagydíj *Az évad 13. versenye a 20-ból
**a 2012-es Formula–1 világbajnokságon.*
 

 *Versenyadatok* *Dátum**2012. szeptember 9.**Hivatalos elnevezés**Formula 1 Gran Premio Santander d'Italia 2012**Helyszín**Autodromo Nazionale Monza,Monza, Olaszország**Versenypálya**5,793 km**Táv**306,720 km**Körök**53*

<tbody>

</tbody>
*
*
*Első szabadedzés *

*Az olasz nagydíj első szabadedzésétszeptember 7-én, péntekendélelőtt tartják.*
*
Második szabadedzés *

*Az olasz nagydíj második szabadedzését szeptember 7-én, pénteken délután tartják.*
*
Harmadik szabadedzés *

*Az olasz nagydíj harmadik szabadedzésétszeptember 8-án, szombaton délelőtt tartják.

*
*Időmérő edzés*

*Az olasz nagydíj időmérő edzését szeptember 8-án, szombaton futják.
*
*Futam*
*Az olasz nagydíj futama szeptember 9-én, vasárnap rajtol.



*
*Két DRS zóna lesz Monzában*

 2012. 09. 07. 04.42 
<right> 
</right>



<right>

</right>
*Ahogy 2011-ben, úgy az idei Olasz Nagydíjon is két különálló DRS zóna lesz. Ismét a Rettifilo és Ascari sikánok előtti rész kerül kijelölésre.

*Az első mérési pont a Parabolica előtt lesz, majd a DRS használatára a célegyenesbe nyílik lehetőség. A második DRS zóna mérési pontja a Lesmo 2-es bejáratánál lesz, míg az állítható szárnyat a pilóták a Curva del Serraglióban használhatják, amely az Ascari sikánra vezet fel. 

Mióta a 2001-es hockenheimi verseny után a német pályát átalakították, a monzai aszfaltcsík messze a leggyorsabb pálya a Formula-1-es naptárban.




*Változtatást végeztek a monzai pályán*

2012. 09. 07. 02.40





<right> 

</right>
*A tavalyi Olasz Nagydíjon történt rajtbaleset után az FIA változtatást végzett a monzai pálya első kanyarján.
*2011-ben Vitantonio Liuzzi elveszítette uralmát a féktávon HRT-je felett az első körben a Rettifilónál, átvágva a mezőnyön Nico Rosberget és Vitalij Petrovot is kiütötte. 

A hétvégére az FIA utasításának megfelelően *a menetirány szerinti jobb oldalon található falat közelebb hozzák a pályához és 150 méterrel a kanyar előtt egy pályabírói posztot alakítanak ki. *

Egy másik változtatás, hogy *a pályát az Ascari sikán kijáratától a Parabolica kijáratáig újraaszfaltozták, valamint felújították a boxfalon található kerítést.



*



*
*
*
Raikkönen: A rajtbaleseteket nem lehet elkerülni*

2012. 09. 07. 05.43 <right> 

</right>
*Kimi Raikkönen véleménye szerint a rajtbalesetek elkerülhetetlen részei a versenynek, még akkor is, ha az FIA baleset okozásáért büntetéseket szab ki.*2007 világbajnokának csapattársa, Romain Grosjean eltiltást kapott a hétvégi Olasz Nagydíjról, miután óriási balesetet okozott a spái futam rajtját követően. Grosjean az első pilóta, aki Jacques Villeneuve 1997-es Japán Nagydíjra kapott eltiltása után újból ilyen szigorú büntetést kapott és Mika Hakkinen 1994-es esete után az első, aki balesetokozásért kapott eltiltást.

Raikkönen azonban úgy gondolja, hogy a szövetség keményebb büntetéseket szab ki, ám ez nem akadályozza meg a rajtbalesetek kialakulását.

_*"A balesetek megtörténnek, ez is része a sportnak" - közölte Raikkönen. "Néha el lehet őket kerülni, de ezen nem lehet változtatni. A dolgok rosszul alakulhatnak akkor is, amikor nem vezetsz agresszíven, vagy ha próbálod elkerülni a balesetet."
*_
Raikkönen hozzátette, mivel nehéz a Formula-1-ben előzni, ezért minden pilóta a rajtnál próbál pozíciókat fogni.

_*"A pilóták a rajtnál próbálnak javítani pozíciójukon, mert itt a legkönnyebb előzni. Sajnos a verseny során előzni nagyon nehéz, így ha a rajtnál pozíciót fogsz, akkor könnyebb helyzetbe kerülsz."
*_
A finn pilóta a hétvégén új csapattársat kap Jerome d Ambrosio személyében és Raikkönen bízik benne, hogy a pilótacsere nem befolyásolja a csapat teljesítményét.

*"Ő a tesztpilótánk és legalább egy napot eltöltött az autóban. Ismeri, hogyan működik a csapat."



*
*Exkluzív Monzából: Ambrosio és a Schumi-GPS*

2012. 09. 07. 03.41





<right> 

</right>
*Beindul az élet Monzában, ahol a Forma-1-es mezőny a belgiumi esős, hűvös időjárás után kellemes, napsütéses időben hangolódhat az évad utolsó európai összecsapásaként megrendezésre kerülő Olasz Nagydíjra.

*


Noha hazai pályáján a Ferrari iránt elsöprő az érdeklődés, a középpontban a múlt hétvégi események miatt jelenleg még a Lotus áll. Romain Grosjean, a Spában okozott rajtbaleset miatt egy futamra eltiltott francia menő várhatóan jelen lesz a hétvége folyamán az Autodromo Nazionalén, a helyére beugró teszt- és tartalékpilóta, a tavalyi szezont a Virginnél töltő Jerome d’Ambrosio pedig már kora reggeltől a helyszínen tartózkodik.

Mivel a belgának tavaly nem sok esélye kínálkozott a sereghajtó Virginnél arra, hogy megmutassa, mire képes, így kiemelt figyelem irányul a szereplésére. Monza egyedi helyszín, a leggyorsabb a versenynaptárban, így kétségtelen, hogy a 26 éves versenyzőnek ezúttal sem lesz túlságosan könnyű dolga. Kora délutáni sajtóbeszélgetésén a beugrási lehetőséget és a helyszínt is ’hatalmas kihívásnak’ titulálta.

*„Idén még nem vezettem, Monza pedig egy kis leszorítóerős helyszín, így biztosan nagy kihívás vár rám, de nem arra akarok összpontosítani, hogy mi lesz nehéz, hanem arra, hogy mit tudok elérni. Előny, hogy egy ideje már a csapat tagja vagyok, ismerek mindenkit és tudom, hogy minden támogatást megkapok tőlük. Az a legfontosabb, hogy a szabadedzéseket a lehető legjobban ki tudjam használni”* – *mondta a pilóta, aki megerősítette: már a belga futam estéjén megkapta a behívóját a monzai bevetésre.*

A Red Bullnál egyébként a Casio szervezésében egy mókás Forma-1-es műveltségi vetélkedővel indult a nap, amelynek keretein belül a két versenyzőből lett médiamunkás, Martin Brundle és Johnny Herbert mérte össze tudását az energiaitalosok elitalakulatával, Christian Horner csapatfőnökkel és a kétszeres vb-első Sebastian Vettellel.

A Mercedesnél is összesereglettek az újságírók és tévések, de a meghirdetett sajtóeseményen nem Michael Schumacher jövőjével kapcsolatban tettek bejelentést. A német pilóta – aki elnézést kért, hogy nem a Forma-1-es folytatással kapcsolatban árul el valamit – új személyes szponzorral kötött szerződést: az Erlinyou egy kínai vállalat, amely navigációs készülékeket gyárt.

Mivel a Forma-1-ben szintén megfordult Juan Pablo Montoyának is van szerződése egy GPS-céggel, ráadásul a kolumbiai a hangját is kölcsönzi a navigációnak, adódott a kérdés: lesz-e olyan GPS, amely a hétszeres világbajnok hangján ad utasításokat az autósnak. 

*„Nem hivatalosan mondom, de jelentős mértékben hozzá fogok járulni a fejlesztésekhez” *– _*mondta széles mosollyal az arcán a veterán klasszis, aki Spában 300. nagydíját ünnepelte.


*_
_*

*_



_*
*_
*
Az egyik legszörnyűbb rajtbaleset: 1978 Monza*

2012. 09. 07. 00.38 <right> 

</right>

*Romain Grosjean nem az első pilóta a Formula-1-ben, akit rajtbaleset okozása miatt eltiltottak: 1994-ben a Német Nagydíjat követően Mika Hakkinen és 1978-ban az Olasz Nagydíjat követően Riccardo Patrese is hasonló sorsa jutott. Hockenheimmel ellentétben azonban Monzában nem csak az autók sérültek meg.
*A Formula-1 történetének egyik legszörnyűbb rajtbalesetében, 1978-ban Monzában Ronnie Peterson is az életét vesztette. A baleset néhány pillanattal a rajtot követően alakult ki, akkor, amikor az első sikán előtt Riccardo Patrese Arrowsa, amellyel az olasz pilóta a 12. helyről vágott neki a futamnak, megérintette James Hunt 10. helyről induló McLarenjét. Hunt McLarenje ezt követően keresztbe fordult, majd nekiütközött az 5. helyről rajtoló Peterson Lotusának, a Lotus 78-as pedig ennek eredményeképpen a pálya jobboldali szalagkorlátjának csapódott. A becsapódás ereje teljesen összetörte a Lotus 78-as elejét, amelybe ezt követően a hátulról induló Vittorio Brambilla Surtees TS 20-as versenyautója is belecsapódott, miután Brambilla minden igyekezete ellenére sem tudta már elkerülni az ütközést. 

James Hunt, Clay Regazzoni és Patrick Depailler gyorsan kihúzta a már lángoló autóból Petersont, akit a pályára fektettek, az orvosi személyzet azonban csak 20 perc múlva érkezett meg a végig a tudatánál lévő Petersonhoz, miközben Brambilla, akit egy leszakadó kerék fejen talált, eszméletlen volt. Bár Peterson lába és lábfeje 27 helyen tört el a baleset nem tűnt életveszélyesnek a svéd pilóta számára, aki azonban másnap a korházban embóliát kapott és meghalt. 

Ezt követően a Nagydíj Pilóták Szervezete (GPDA) határozatot hozott, hogy Patrese ne indulhasson el a következő Amerikai Nagydíjon, így Petresének ki kellett hagynia a következő, watkins gleni futamot, miközben igazi boszorkányüldözés folyt ellene. James Hunt ugyanis meg volt győződve arról, hogy a baleset Patrese erőszakos előzése miatt következett be, és emiatt ütközött össze McLarenje Peterson Lotusával. 

Patrese viszont azzal védekezett, hogy ő már jóval Hunt és Peterson előtt volt, amikor a baleset bekövetkezett. A későbbi vizsgálatok végül tisztázták Patresét és szerencsére az ilyen rögtönítélő bíráskodás többé nem tért vissza az F1-be, így most Grosjean felett is nem a pilóták, hanem az FIA megfelelő testülete hozhatta meg a helyes ítéletet.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 8)

*Hamilton nyerte a második szabadedzést*

2012. 09. 08. 05.05 
<right></right><right></right>
<right>*



*
</right>
<right> 
</right>*Lewis Hamilton vezetésével a McLaren kettős sikert ért el az Olasz Nagydíj pénteki második szabadedzésén.
*Miközben a jövőjét illetően tovább folytatódnak a spekulációk, Hamilton 1:25.290-es idővel megnyerte a második szabadedzést. Eredményét a lágyabb keverékű Pirelli abronccsal érte el, a második helyen a spái futamot megnyerő Jenson Button végzett 1:25.328-as idővel. 

A wokingi csapat azt követően került az élre, hogy a helyi kedvenc, a Ferrari az edzés felénél még az élen állt. Annak ellenére, hogy jó sebességgel haladt és a kemény keveréken 1:25.348-as időt ért el, a világbajnokságot vezető Fernando Alonso számos problémával szembesült. Először fékprobléma, majd a sebességváltó meghibásodása miatt kellett kihagynia az edzés egy részét. Alonso így is meg tudta tartani harmadik helyét, csak 0.058 másodperccel maradt el az első helyezett mögött. 

A spanyol pilóta mögött csapattársa, Felipe Massa végzett. Nico Rosberg került még az első ötbe a Mercedesszel. A délelőtti edzést megnyerő csapattársa, Michael Schumacher autóján a DRS-szel volt probléma délután és a 10. helyen végzett. 

Kimi Raikkönen volt az edzés elején a leggyorsabb, végül a hatodik lett a Lotusszal. Beugró csapattársa, Jerome d Ambrosio 0.6 másodperccel lassabb időt elérve a 12. helyen zárt. 

A Force India tovább folytatja erős teljesítményét, Paul di Resta és Nico Hülkenberg a hetedik és nyolcadik helyen zárt. Őket Sergio Perez követte. 

A világbajnok Red Bull csapat számára csendes edzés volt, Mark Webber és Sebastian Vettel a 11. és 13. helyen végzett. 

*Az Olasz Nagydíj harmadik szabadedzése szombaton, helyi idő szerint 11 órakor kezdődik.*
*

Olasz Nagydíj -** 2. **szabadedzés végeredénye:


*

*Hely**Versenyző**Csapat**Idő**Kör

**1**Lewis Hamilton**McLaren**1’25.290**32**2**Jenson Button**McLaren**1’25.328**35**3**Fernando Alonso**Ferrari**1’25.348**17**4**Felipe Massa**Ferrari**1’25.430**43**5**Nico Rosberg**Mercedes**1’25.446**41**6**Kimi Räikkönen**Lotus**1’25.504**42**7**Paul di Resta**Force India**1’25.546**40**8**Nico Hülkenberg**Force India**1’25.547**36**9**Sergio Perez**Sauber**1’26.068**32**10**Michael Schumacher**Mercedes**1’26.094**38**11**Mark Webber**Red Bull**1’26.104**35**12**Jérôme d’Ambrosio**Lotus**1’26.157**33**13**Sebastian Vettel**Red Bull**1’26.394**29**14**Pastor Maldonado**Williams**1’26.404**39**15**Daniel Ricciardo**Toro Rosso**1’26.724**30**16**Kamui Kobayashi**Sauber**1’26.730**17**17**Bruno Senna**Williams**1’26.783**37**18**Heikki Kovalainen**Caterham**1’26.841**37**19**Jean-Éric Vergne**Toro Rosso**1’26.864**35**20**Vitaly Petrov**Caterham**1’27.222**33**21**Timo Glock**Marussia**1’27.944**34**22**Charles Pic**Marussia**1’27.968**33**23**Pedro de la Rosa**HRT**1’28.575**32**24**Narain Karthikeyan**HRT**1’28.779**21*

<tbody>

</tbody>


*Olasz Nagydíj képgaléria (csütörtök-péntek)*

































































*


Brawn: A Mercedes marad a Formula-1-ben*

2012. 09. 08. 04.04
<right> 
</right>



<right>

</right>
*Ross Brawn elmondta, nem kétli, hogy a Mercedes marad-e a Formula-1-ben és közölte, az alakulat hamarosan megegyezik az új Concorde Egyezményről.

*Bernie Ecclestone a Monacói Nagydíj hétvégéjén közölte, minden csapat kész aláírni a 2013-tól életbe lépő új kereskedelmi szerződést, de a tárgyalások a Mercedesszel sokkal nehezebbnek bizonyulnak. A többi csapat már aláírta az új szerződést, de a Mercedes vonakodik, mert pénzügyileg nem nyújt számukra olyan előnyöket az új kontraktus, mint a többi élcsapat számára. 

Azonban Brawn elmondta, nem kétli, hogy a Mercedes marad a sportban. 

_*"EZ nem kétséges"*_ - *válaszolta Brawn arra a kérdésre, a Mercedes marad-e a sportban. *
*
"Kemény tárgyalásokat folytattunk és nem kétlem, hogy hamarosan megegyezünk, nyilvánvalóan ez egy nagy mértékű elkötelezést jelent. Azt hiszem, a Mercedes elkötelezett a Formula-1 iránt." *

*Az új szerződésről Brawn elmondta:

"Az igazgatótanács a lehető legjobb megoldást próbál találni. Bernie-vel dolgozunk a legjobb megoldáson és azt hiszem, ehhez nagyon közel állunk." *

Brawn közölte, az előrelátható jövőben a sportban marad, számára a 2014-es motorszabályok nagyon vonzóak. 

_*"Nem tervezem visszavonulásom. Nagyon izgatott vagyok a 2014-es motorprogrammal kapcsolatban, azt hiszem a Formula-1-ben megváltoztatja az erőviszonyokat. Továbbra is szenvedélyesen dolgozom mérnökként, így izgalmasnak tűnik az új motorcsomag. Szeretnék a csapattal együtt fejleszteni."*_​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 8)

*Hamilton nyerte a monzai időmérő edzést Button előtt

*






*A Vodafone McLaren Mercedes versenyzője egy nagyon gyors kört követően megszerezte a 2012-es Olasz Nagydíj rajtelsőségét. 

Paul di Resta hiába szárnyalt a Force India volánja mögött és lett negyedik, a sebességváltó cseréje miatt 5 hellyel hátrébb várhatja a vasárnapi startot.
**
Fernando Alonso csalódást okozott a hazai közönség előtt és csak 10. lett. 

Felipe Massa csúnyán elverte a spanyol világbajnokot. A brazil a 3. kockát szerezte meg. 


*






*FORMULA-1 2012*

FORMULA-1 2012PILÓTÁK
*1.**



 Fernando Alonso**164 pont**2.*



*Sebastian Vettel**140 pont**3.**



Mark Webber**132 pont**4.**



Kimi Räikkönen**131 pont**5.**



Lewis Hamilton**117 pont*

<tbody>

</tbody>
CSAPATOK
*1.**



Red Bull Racing**272 pont**2.**



McLaren**218 pont**3.**



Lotus-Renault**207 pont**4.**



Ferrari**199 pont**5.**



Mercedes**112 pont

*

<tbody>

</tbody>

<tbody>

</tbody>


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 9)

*Olasz Nagydíj - Hamiltoné az első rajtkocka

*






*Lewis Hamilton, a McLaren brit pilótája indulhat az élről vasárnap a Forma-1-es autós gyorsasági-világbajnokság idei tizenharmadik futamán, a monzai Olasz Nagydíjon.*

A szombati időmérőn csapat- és honfitársa, Jenson Button zárt a második, míg a brazil Felipe Massa (Ferrari) a harmadik helyen. 
A negyedik leggyorsabbnak a brit Paul Di Resta (Force India) bizonyult, őt azonban - nem engedélyezett sebességváltó-csere miatt - öt hellyel hátrább sorolták, így a második sorból - Massa mellől - a németek hétszeres világbajnoka, Michael Schumacher (Mercedes) startolhat el.

A vb-címvédő német Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull) ötödik, míg a világbajnoki pontversenyt vezető spanyol Fernando Alonso (Ferrari) 10. lett.


*A rajtsorrend:*
*
1. sor:*
*-------*
*Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren)*
*
Jenson Button (brit, McLaren)*
*
2. sor:*
*-------*
*Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari)*
*Michael Schumacher (német, Mercedes)*
*
3. sor:*
*-------*
*Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull)*
*Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes)*
*
4. sor:*
*-------*
*Kimi Räikkönen (finn, Lotus)*
*Kobajasi Kamui (japán, Sauber)*
*
5. sor:*
*-------*
*Paul Di Resta (brit, Force India)*
*Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari)*
*
6. sor*
*-------*
*Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull)*
*Sergio Perez (mexikói, Sauber)*
*
7. sor:*
*--------*
*Bruno Senna (brazil, Williams)*
*Daniel Ricciardo (ausztrál, Toro Rosso)*
*
8. sor:*
*-------*
*Jerome d'Ambrosio (belga, Lotus)*
*Jean-Eric Vergne (francia, Toro Rosso)*
*
9. sor:*
*-------*
*Heikki Kovalainen (finn, Caterham)*
*Vitalij Petrov (orosz, Caterham)*
*
10. sor:*
*--------*
*Timo Glock (német, Marussia)*
*Charles Pic (francia, Marussia)*
*
11. sor:*
*--------*
*Narain Karthikeyan (indiai, HRT)*
*Pastor Maldonado (venezuelai, Williams)*
*
12. sor:*
*--------*
*Pedro de la Rosa (spanyol, HRT)*
*Nico Hülkenberg (német, Force India)*
*

A további program:*

*vasárnap:*
*futam 14 ó


*



*
**
A pilóta, aki az összes futamon a dobogóra állt*

2012. 09. 09. 07.02 <right> 

</right>
*A Formula-1 történetében egyetlen olyan pilóta van, aki az összes Formula-1-es futamát a dobogón fejezte be, ő Teodoro ,,Dorino" Serafini. 
A dolog egyetlen szépséghibája, hogy Serafini mindössze egyetlen egy futamon, az 1950-es Olasz Nagydíjon állt rajthoz a Formula-1-ben.


*









Teodoro Serafini 1909. július 22-én született az olaszországi Pesaróban és pályafutását már nagyon fiatalon, mint motorversenyző kezdte. A különböző kategóriákban, különböző motorokon sikereket elérő 1933-as Olasz Bajnok Serafini 1939-ben a Gilera-val megnyerni az Európa Bajnokságot is az 500 ccm-es géposztályban. A második világháborút követően 1947-ben azonban Serafini az autóversenyzésre váltott, ami nem volt szokatlan abban az időben, hiszen korábban Tarzio Nuvolari (1925-ben a 350 ccm-es kategóriában), Piero Taruffi (1937-ben az 500 ccm-es kategóriában), Georg Meier (a Man szigeti TT verseny 1939-ben) is két keréken kezdte a pályafutását. A váltás azonban kezdetben nem tűnt sikeresnek, hiszen Serafini 1947-ben az egyik első versenyén egy Maserati volánja mögött St Gaudens-ben az első helyen állva nem sokkal azt követően, hogy a leggyorsabb kört is megfutotta furcsa és hatalmas balestet szenvedett. Serafini egy fának ütközött köszönhetően annak, hogy egyszerűen a kezében maradt az autója kormánykereke, a megéget, borda, kéz és lábtörést szenvedő pilótára pedig hosszú kényszerpihenő várt. 






Serafini csak az 1948-as év végén ülhetett ismét versenyautóba és szép lassan az eredmények is jönni kezdtek, így a Maserati és az OSCA után az 1949-es év végén a Ferrari hívására Alberto Ascari és Luigi Villoresi társa lett a Scuderiánál, így az 1950-es szezonban Serafini a sportkocsi versenyzés mellett a Formula autós sorozatokban is vezethetett. Nem is eredménytelenül, hiszen 1950-ben a 2. helyen végzett a Mille Miglia versenyen, ahol csak Giannino Marzotto tudta legyőzni őt. A világbajnoki sorozaton kívüli nagydíjakon is jól telesítő Serafini így végül bemutatkozhatott a Formula-1-ben is az 1950-es Olasz Nagydíjon. 






Az 1950-es Olasz Nagydíj az Alfa Romeók (Juan Manuel Fangio és Nino Farina), valamint a Ferrari nagy csatáját hozta, ahol a Ferrari az új 4,5 literes motorjával akarta megtörni az Alfa soros 8 hengeres 1,5 literes feltöltős motorjainak a fölényét. A pole pozíciót végül új körrekorddal Fangio szerezte meg Ascari és Farina előtt, míg Serafini a második sorból, a 6. helyről várhatta a rajtot. A versenyt az Alfák kezdték jobban Ascari azonban előbb Consalvo Sanesi, majd Fangio mellett is elment, hogy Farina üldözésébe fogjon. Végül a 14. körben Ascari megelőzte Farinát az öröme azonban nem tartott túl sokáig, mert a verseny 22. körében megállt alatta a vadonatúj Ferrari. A 25. körben Fangio is kiesett, az argentin azonban gyorsan át is ült Piero Taruffi autójába, kilenc körrel később azonban ismét megállt alatta az Alfa technika. Közben Ascari is visszasétált a bokszba és a verseny 47. körében átvette a Luigi Fagiolival a 2 helyért harcoló Serafini autóját. A csere miatt Ascari 30 másodperces hátrányba került Fagiolival szemben, miközben az élen álló Farina előnye már több mint egy kör volt. Ascari képes volt tartani ezt a különbséget, majd miután az 50 körben Farina is meglátogatta a bokszot körön belülre került, az 51. körben pedig Fagioli tankolását követően az 2. helyet is átvette, amit már meg is őrzött a 80. körös futam végéig. Ascari és Serafini így a szabályok értelmében közösen osztozott a 2 helyért járó 6 ponton. Serafini többször már nem állt rajthoz a Formula-1-ben, így ezzel az egyetlen pilóta lett a Formula-1 történetében, aki az összes Formula-1-es futamán a dobogón végzett. 






Serafini ezt követően folytatta a versenyzést más sorozatokban, így (összesen) indult még hat nem Formula-1-es nagydíjon is, ahol 4-szer a dobogón is végzett. Majd jött az 1951-es Mille Miglia, ahol a tavalyi 2. helyének köszönhetően a verseny egyik esélyesének számított. Serafininek azonban nem volt szerencséje, a beeső fékpedál miatt 1947-hez hasonlóan hatalmas balesetet szenvedett. Serafininek még volt annyi lélekjelenléte, hogy egy ház helyett a közeli folyópart irányába kormányozza az autóját, de így is nagyon komolyan megsérült. A több műtéten is áteső pilóta azonban 1954-ben még megpróbálkozik a visszatéréssel, és a Brescia-Róma-Brescia versenyen egy Lanciával még megnyeri a GT kategóriát és az összetettben a 7. helyen végez, de a verseny után úgy dönt, hogy végleg a szögre akasztja a bukósisakját. 49 évvel az utolsó nagy balesete után Serafini 2000. július 3-án 91 éves korában a Pesaro-i kórházban békésen jobblétre szenderül. 

A Formula-1 63 éves története során Serafini mellett mindössze még két olyan pilóta volt, akik az első és egyetlen Formula-1-es futamukon pontot tudtak szerezni. Az egyikük az angol Eric Thompson volt, aki az 5. helyen végzett az 1952-es Brit Nagydíjon egy Connaught versenyautóval, a másik pedig az argentin Oscar Alfredo Galvez volt, aki szintén a hazája nagydíján az 1953-as Argentin Nagydíjon a később róla elnevezett Buenos Airesi pályán végez az 5. helyen a Maseratijával.





​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 9)

*Hamiltoné az Olasz Nagydíj, Vettel és Button kiesett*






*
Pérez zseniális versenyzéssel jelentkezett be a Ferrari-állásért Monzában, Alonsót is megverte.


OLASZ NAGYDÍJ

1. **Lewis Hamilton
*
*2.* *Sergio Pérez *

*3. Fernando Alonso


*



*
*

*Monzában vasárnap délután véget ért a 2012-es Formula–1-es idény európai szakasza, amelyet a McLaren-istálló zárt a legjobb formában.** 

Magyarországon Lewis Hamilton, Belgiumban Jenson Button nyert, és most ismét **Hamiltonon** volt a sor.
A második hely a Sauberrel fantasztikusan versenyző **Sergio Pérezé** lett, megelőzve a két Ferrarit, **Fernando Alonsót **és *_*Felipe Massát *_*– ezzel Luca di Montezemolo Ferrari-elnök szeme láttára bizonyította, hogy megérett arra, hogy jövőre megszerezze Felipe Massa versenyzői állását. 


*



*


Sebastian vettel, Jenson Button és Mark Webber feladta a versenyt.
*
Lewis Hamilton győzelemre váltotta rajtelsőségét a monzai Olasz Nagydíjon, amelyen hullottak a vb-esélyesek: Sebastian Vettel, Mark Webber és Jenson Button is feladta a futamot, és utóbbinak ezzel vélhetően minden esélye elszállt arra, hogy 2012-ben világbajnok legyen.

A McLaren pilótája pályafutása 20. nagydíjgyőzelmével feljött a vb-pontverseny 2. helyére, ahol egy ponttal előzi meg Kimi Raikkönent és kettővel Vettelt. Fernando Alonso viszont 37 ponttal előzi meg az angolt.

Alonso a 10. rajthelyről indulva kiváló tempót produkálva tört előre, és a 2. hely felé tartott, amikor a nap hőse, a Sauberrel a 12. helyről rajtoló Sergio Pérez megelőzte, és a Malajziai, valamint a Kanadai Nagydíj után ismét felállhatott a dobogóra.

Felipe Massa is a mexikói áldozata lett, a 2010-es Dél-koreai Nagydíj óta először a dobogóra esélyes brazil végül negyedik lett. 
A két évvel ezelőtti koreai futamra visszatérve, egy sorozat mégis megdőlt: a Red Bull azóta először esett ki mindkét autójával.
Räikkönen az 5. helyen célba érve feljött a vb 3. helyére, míg mögötte a két Mercedes a két kiállásos taktikájának köszönhetően szerzett jó pontokat.










*1.**Lewis Hamilton**brit**McLaren-Mercedes**1:19:41.221**2.**Sergio Perez**mexikói**Sauber-Ferrari**3.**Fernando Alonso**spanyol**Ferrari**4.**Felipe Massa**brazil**Ferrari**5.**Kimi Räikkönen**finn**Lotus-Renault**6.**Michael Schumacher**német**Mercedes**7.**Nico Rosberg**német**Mercedes**8.**Paul di Resta**brit**Force India-Mercedes**9.**Kobajasi Kamui**japán**Sauber-Ferrari**10.**Bruno Senna**brazil**Williams-Renault**11.**Pastor Maldonado**venezuelai**Williams-Renault**12.**Daniel Ricciardo**ausztrál**Toro Rosso-Ferrari**13.**Jerome D'Ambrosio**belga**Lotus-Renault**14.**Heikki Kovalainen**finn**Caterham-Renault**1 kör h.**15.**Vitalij Petrov**orosz**Caterham-Renault**1 kör h.**16.**Charles Pic**francia**Marussia-Cosworth**1 kör h.**17.**Timo Glock**német**Marussia-Cosworth**1 kör h.**18.**Pedro de la Rosa**spanyol**HRT-Cosworth**1 kör h.**19.**Narain Karthikeyan**indiai**HRT-Cosworth**1 kör h.**20.**Mark Webber**ausztrál**Red Bull-Renault**2 kör h.***21.**Nico Hülkenberg**német**Force India-Mercedes**3 kör h.***22.**Sebastian Vettel**német**Red Bull-Renault**6 kör h.****nem ért célba * *FELADTA **Jenson Button**brit**McLaren-Mercedes** 32 megtett köür
**Jean-Eric Vergne**francia**Toro Rosso-Ferrari** 8**Leggyorsabb kör:* *Rosberg (53. kör) 1:27.239 * 

<tbody>

</tbody>



*GYŐZELEM**DOBOGÓ**PONTSZERZÉS**PONT* *1.**Fernando Alonso**3**7**12**179**2.**Lewis Hamilton**3**6**10**142**3.**Kimi Räikkönen**–**6**12**141**4.**Sebastian Vettel**1**4**10**140**5.**Mark Webber**2**2**11**132**6.**Jenson Button**2**4**8**101**7.**Nico Rosberg**1**2**9**83**8.**Romain Grosjean**–**3**6**76**9.**Sergio Perez**–**3**6**65**10.**Felipe Massa**–**–**7**47**11.**Michael Schumacher**–**1**7**43**12.**Kobajasi Kamui**–**–**6**35**13.**Paul di Resta**–**–**7**32**14.**Nico Hülkenberg**–**–**6**31**15.**Pastor Maldonado**1**1**2**29**16.**Bruno Senna**–**–**7**25**17.**Jean-Eric Vergne**–**–**2**8**18.**Daniel Ricciardo**–**–**2**4*

<tbody>

</tbody>


*KONSTRUKTŐRÖK* *1.**Red Bull-Renault**272**2.**McLaren-Mercedes**243**3.**Ferrari**226**4.**Lotus-Renault**217**5.**Mercedes**126**6.**Sauber-Ferrari**100**7.**Force India-Mercedes**63**8.**Williams-Renault**54**9.**Toro Rosso-Ferrari**12*

<tbody>

</tbody>

AZ ELMÚLT TÍZ ÉV LEGJOBBJAI MONZÁBAN



*győzelem**pole pozíció**leggyorsabb kör**2002**Rubens Barrichello**Juan Pablo Montoya**Rubens Barrichello**2003**Michael Schumacher**Michael Schumacher**Michael Schumacher**2004**Rubens Barrichello**Rubens Barrichello**Rubens Barrichello**2005**Juan Pablo Montoya**Juan Pablo Montoya**Kimi Räikkönen**2006**Michael Schumacher**Kimi Räikkönen**Kimi Räikkönen**2007**Fernando Alonso**Fernando Alonso**Fernando Alonso**2008**Sebastian Vettel**Sebastian Vettel**Kimi Räikkönen**2009**Rubens Barrichello**Lewis Hamilton**Adrian Sutil**2010**Fernando Alonso**Fernando Alonso**Fernando Alonso**2011**Sebastian Vettel 
**Sebastian Vettel 
**Lewis Hamilton *

<tbody>

</tbody>

*Folytatás két hét múlva Szingapúrban.



*


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 21)

*Sebastian Vettel az első, megelőzve a két Mclarenest*






*A hét végén megkezdődik a Formula–1-es szezon hajrája: a mezőny tíz víkenden alatt hét versenyen szerepel, s november végére eldől, ki lesz 2012 világbajnoka. Az erőltetett menet első állomása Szingapúr, ahol immár ötödször rendezik meg az éjszakai futamot. A viadalra a McLaren-istálló érkezett a legjobb formában, a wokingi gárda zsinórban a negyedik győzelmére tör a kivilágított városi pályán. A legjobb időt az utóbbi versenyeken önmagához képest halovány Red Bull pilótája, Sebastian Vettel érte el az első szabadedzésen. A világbajnoki címvédő mögött a két mclarenes, Lewis Hamilton és Jenson Button következett a lajstromban.


*Helyi idő szerint délután hatkor, világosban vette kezdetét az első szabadedzés Szingapúrban – nedves viszonyok között. A levegő és az aszfalt hőmérséklete is 29 Celsius-fokos volt. A rajtkor ugyan nem esett már, de a pályán még láthatóak voltak az eső nyomai. Ha vasárnap elered a Marina-öböl felett, a nagydíj történetében először rendeznek versenyt vizes körülmények között.

Mivel nedves volt az aszfalt, az első körözők intermediate szettel tették meg első „lépéseiket". Az ilyenkor szokásos bemelegítő kör után mindenki visszatért boxába. A Nico Rosberg és Michael Schumacher által kormányzott két Mercedes csaknem összeütközött az egyik kanyarban... Ennek oka talán az lehetett, hogy előbbi eső-, utóbbi pedig köztes gumikat tetetett fel. Narain Karthikeyan helyett a Monzában már látott kínai tehetség, Ma Csing-hua ült be a 22-es rajtszámú HRT-be.

A 18.13-kor kiadott időjárás-előrejelzés esőt jósolt az edzés vége előtt a Marina-öbölben!
Timo Glocké volt az első idő: 2:24.476. Folyamatosan száradt a pálya, ennek jeleként Jean-Éric Vergne és Pedro de la Rosa is alaposan rávert Glock idejére. Az intermediate-et használó Nico Hülkenberg fél óra elteltével megközelítette a kétperces „álomhatárt" 2:02.852 perccel. A pálya fölött közben fenyegető fellegek jelentek meg, mire Kobajasi Kamui az élre állt 2:01.030-as körével. A japán lágy abroncsokon száguldott már – és rögvest továbbjavította idejét: 1:58:550.

Többen is feltették a lágy keveréket, de nem tudták megelőzni Kobajasit, aki megállíthatatlanul robogott két újabb gyors kört, másodszorra egy 1:54.017-eset.

Jenson Button 1:55-ön kívüli idővel érkezett meg a negyedik helyre, majd 40 perccel az edzés vége előtt az addigi második Rosberg rohant körbe 1:53.416 perc alatt, azaz az élre állt.
Csaknem besötétedett.

Érdekes, hogy még ezekben a percekben sem hajtott mindenki lágy gumikon, Fernando Alonso, Felipe Massa, Vitalij Petrov és Ma Csing-hua is maradt az intermediate keveréken.

Hol van már Kobajasi ideje? – tehettük fel a költői kérdést egy óra elteltével, amikor a japán már csak a 16. helyen posztolt, és Pastor Maldonado büszkélkedett a legjobb idővel (1:51.576). Maldonado mögött Hülkenberg, Lewis Hamilton, Sebastian Vettel, 
Sergio Pérez volt a sorrend. 

Aztán Hamilton és Vettel is megnyomta (1., 2. hely), de egyikük sem tudott 1:51 alá kerülni.
1:50.615. Ez Hamilton ideje volt húsz perccel a leintés előtt, midőn teljes fényárban úszott már a Marina-öböli utcai aszfaltcsík a 3000 luxnak köszönhetően. Vettel is ment egy újabb sebeset, 49 ezreddel megelőzve az angolt; csak ők tudtak 1:51 alá furakodni.

Alonso és Massa próbált meg erőt demonstrálni, kevés sikerrel, a spanyol csak a harmadig helyig tudott előretörni (1:51-en kívüli idővel), a brazil meg maradt a középmezőny végén. Most már ők is lágyon száguldva.
A leintés előtt még Jenson Button megelőzte Alonsót, aki így a negyedik helyen zárta az első gyakorlást.


*A várt eső elmaradt a hajrában, folytatás magyar idő szerint **15.30 **órakor.
*



* 1. Sebastian Vettel **német **Red Bull-Renault **1:50.566 perc 
**24 kör
** 2. Lewis Hamilton **brit **McLaren-Mercedes **1:50.615 
**+ 0.049 **15** 3. Jenson Button **brit **McLaren-Mercedes **1:51.459 
**+ 0.893 **17** 4. Fernando Alonso **spanyol **Ferrari **1:51.525 
**+ 0.959 **20** 5. Pastor Maldonado **venezuelai **Williams-Renault **1:51.576 
**+ 1.010**20** 6. Mark Webber **ausztrál **Red Bull-Renault **1:51.655 
**+ 1.089**19** 7. Nico Hülkenberg **német **Force India-Mercedes **1:51.658**+ 1.092 **24** 8. Paul di Resta **brit **Force India-Mercedes **1:51.943 
**+ 1.377 **21** 9. Daniel Ricciardo **ausztrál **Toro Rosso-Ferrari **1:52.275 
**+ 1.709 **24**10. Sergio Pérez **mexikói **Sauber-Ferrari **1:52.296 
**+ 1.730 **19**11. Bruno Senna **brazil **Williams-Renault **1:52.629 
**+ 2.063 **25**12. Kimi Räikkönen **finn **Lotus-Renault **1:52.716 
**+ 2.150 **16**13. Kobajasi Kamui **japán **Sauber-Ferrari **1:52.839**+ 2.273 **23**14. Michael Schumacher **német **Mercedes **1:52.986 
**+ 2.420 **21**15. Romain Grosjean**francia **Lotus-Renault **1:53.028**+ 2.462**20**16. Felipe Massa **brazil **Ferrari **1:53.080 
** + 2.514**17**17. Jean-Éric Vergne **francia **Toro Rosso-Ferrari **1:53.189 
** + 2.623 **25**18. Nico Rosberg **német **Mercedes **1:53.227 
** + 2.661 **25**19. Timo Glock **német **Marussia-Cosworth **1:54.908 
** + 4.342 **20**20. Heikki Kovalainen **finn **Caterham-Renault **1:55.091 
**+ 4.525 **16**21. Charles Pic **francia **Marussia-Cosworth **1:55.335 
**+ 4.769 **22**22. Vitalij Petrov **orosz **Caterham-Renault **1:55.760 
**+ 5.194 **22**23. Pedro de la Rosa **spanyol **HRT-Cosworth **1:56.656
**+ 6.090 **21**24. Ma Csing-hua**kínai**HRT-Cosworth **1:58.053 
**+ 7.487**20*

<tbody>

</tbody>

*győzelem**pole pozíció**leggyorsabb kör**2008**Fernando Alonso**Felipe Massa**Kimi Räikkönen**2009*Lewis HamiltonLewis HamiltonFernando Alonso*2010*Fernando AlonsoFernando AlonsoFernando Alonso *2011*Sebastian Vettel 
Sebastian Vettel 
Jenson Button 


<tbody>

</tbody>



*GYŐZELEM**DOBOGÓ**PONTSZERZÉS**PONT* *1.**Fernando Alonso**3**7**12**179**2.**Lewis Hamilton**3**6**10**142**3.**Kimi Räikkönen**–**6**12**141**4.**Sebastian Vettel**1**4**10**140**5.**Mark Webber**2**2**11**132**6.**Jenson Button**2**4**8**101**7.**Nico Rosberg**1**2**9**83**8.**Romain Grosjean**–**3**6**76**9.**Sergio Pérez**–**3**6**65**10.**Felipe Massa**–**–**7**47**11.**Michael Schumacher**–**1**7**43**12.**Kobajasi Kamui**–**–**6**35**13.**Paul di Resta**–**–**7**32**14.**Nico Hülkenberg**–**–**6**31**15.**Pastor Maldonado**1**1**2**29**16.**Bruno Senna**–**–**7**25**17.**Jean-Éric Vergne**–**–**2**8**18.**Daniel Ricciardo**–**–**2**4*

<tbody>

</tbody>


* KONSTRUKTŐRÖK* *1.**Red Bull-Renault**272**2.**McLaren-Mercedes**243**3.**Ferrari**226**4.**Lotus-Renault**217**5.**Mercedes**126**6.**Sauber-Ferrari**100**7.**Force India-Mercedes**63**8.**Williams-Renault**54**9.**Toro Rosso-Ferrari**12*

<tbody>

</tbody>








​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 22)

*Szingapúri Nagydíj - A második szabadedzésen is Vettel volt a leggyorsabb


*



*

Az első után a pénteki második szabadedzést is a címvédő, kétszeres világbajnok Sebastian Vettel, a Red Bull német pilótája nyerte a Forma-1-es Szingapúri Nagydíjon.*

Őt a brit Jenson Button (McLaren) követte, míg a harmadik leggyorsabb köridőt a pontversenyben vezető spanyol Fernando Alonso (Ferrari) autózta.
A hétszeres világbajnok német Michael Schumacher (Mercedes) a 11. pozícióban zárta a második gyakorlást.


*Eredmények:*
*2. szabadedzés:*
*----------------*
*1. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull) 1:48.340 perc*
*2. Jenson Button (brit, McLaren) 1:48.651*
*3. Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari) 1:48.896*
*4. Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull) 1:48.964*
*5. Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren) 1:49.086*
*6. Paul di Resta (brit, Force India) 1:49.300*
*

korábban:*
*1. szabadedzés:*
*------------------*
*
1. Vettel 1:50.566 p*
*2. Hamilton 1:50.615*
*3. Button 1:51.459*
*4. Alonso 1:51.525*
*5. Pastor Maldonado (venezuelai, Williams) 1:51.576*
*6. Webber 1:51.655*
*

A további program:*
*szombat:*
*
3. szabadedzés 11 ó*
*időmérő edzés 14 ó*
*
vasárnap:*
*futam 14 ó

*

















​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 22)

*Hamilton és Maldonado meglepte a címvédőt Szingapúrban

*






*Sebastian Vettel a 2011-es idényt idézve utolérhetetlen volt a Szingapúri Nagydíj szabadedzésein, de az időmérőn betlizett, ketten is megelőzték, így csak a második sorból indulhat. A pole pozíciót Lewis Hamilton szerezte meg, a második hely Pastor Maldonadóé, a Spanyol Nagydíj venezuelai győzteséé lett. Vettel mellől Jenson Button indul, mögöttük Fernando Alonso indul az 5. rajtkockából. Az edzés nagy csalódása Kimi Räikkönen szereplése, a Lotus finn pilótája a 12. helyen zárta az edzést.

*Ami a büntetéseket illeti, eddig csak a kiscsapatok pilótái jártak pórul: De la Rosa váltócsere miatt öt rajthelyes büntetést kap, míg Picnek (a főmérnökével együtt) meg kell jelennie az FIA egyik, a közúti közlekedés biztonságosabbá tételét taglaló konferencián, mert a harmadik szabadedzésen Petrov balesete után piros zászlónál előzött. A francia versenyidejéhez pluszban hozzáadnak 20 másodpercet.
Eddie Jordan, a BBC pletykafelelőse közben újabb hírrel borzolta a kedélyeket: az ír szerint szerdán Michael Schumacher nagy bejelentést tesz, és letisztul a kép az átigazolási piacon. Ez azt jelentheti, hogy folytatja, mert abban az esetben Hamilton is marad a helyén. 

Fontos hírek láttak napvilágot az F1-es futamokról is: *Szingapúr 2017-ig biztosan marad a versenynaptárban,* míg az Egyesült Államokban befejezték az austini versenypálya aszfaltozását. 

Az edzés megkezdése előtt a levegő 28, az aszfalt 30 fokos, 2-3 fokkal mindkettő alacsonyabb, mint a 3. szabadedzésen. A páratartalom továbbra is magas: 73%.

A Pirelli a lágy és a szuperlágy abroncsokat hozta el. Utóbbi a gyorsabb, de túl hosszú a pálya egy mért körhöz, ezért a pilótáknak választaniuk kell: vagy a kör elejére hozzák ideális állapotba a gumit, és számolnak vele, hogy a végére relatíve lelassulnak, vagy megkímélik a gumit a felvezető körben, és az elején szenvednek hátrányt,miközben a pálya második felére csúcsformába kerül a gumi. Az időmérőn e két verzió között variálnak majd a csapatok, illetve azokon belül a pilóták.
*
1. SZAKASZ*

A pilóták közül elsőként Pérez hagyta el a boxutcát.
A szingapúriak jó ötlettel álltak elő: a pályát szegélyező falat az első szektorban kékre, a másodikban zöldre, a harmadikban narancsra festették.

Pérez első mért köre 1:52.725, de Maldonado 1:49.976-tal már be is ment az 1:50-es határ alá. Az első öt percben csak a két Red Bull és a két Caterham nem ment ki a pályára. A 3. edzés végén az autóját a falnak csapó Petrov szerelőinek gyorsan rendbe kellett hozniuk a Caterham-Renault-t.





Szingapúr, az éjszakai Monaco – pályabemutató

<tbody>

</tbody> 
Alonso 1:49.511-gyel átvette a vezetést Maldonadótól. Hamilton csúnyán elfékezte magát, és levágta az egyik lassítót. Schumacher és Hülkenberg is bejött 1:50 perc alá, miközben Maldonado 1:49.494-gyel visszavette a vezetést. Nem sokáig állt az élen, Rosberg a Mercedesszel 1:49.463-at futott.

A lágy gumikon egyre inkább gyorsultak az autók, Alonso visszaállt az élre 1:49.391-gyel, miközben a Red Bull és a Caterham pilótái is kijöttek a pályára. Kovalainen és Petrov a szuperlágy gumikat használta.

Hamilton 1:48.285-tel az élre állt, Webber és Vettel mögé jött be. A német csupán két ezreddel állt az angol mögött.

Räikkönen szuperlágy gumikon jött ki, miközben a veszélyes zónában Petrov megelőzte Vergne-t. Di Resta, Grosjean és a két Sauber is piros betűs gumikkal jött ki. Räikkönen 1:48.169-cel átvette a vezetést.

A finnt Grosjean (1:47.688) és Di Resta is megelőzte a szuperlágy gumikkal.
Vergne és Ricciardo kijött szuperlágy gumikon, így Kobajasi került a kieső zónába. A japán az idő lejártakor a boxban volt, így kiesett.

A 18. rajthely lett a japáné. Mögötte Petrov, Kovalainen, Glock, Pic, Karthikeyan, De la Rosa sorrend alakult ki. A spanyol az öt rajthelyes büntetése ellenére megtarthatja a 24. rajtkockát.
*
2. SZAKASZ*

Az első szakasz alapján a pilóták legalább 1.7 másodpercet nyernek a szuperlágy gumikon a lágy gumis körükhöz képest. A 2. szakaszban esélye sem lenne annak, aki esetleg lágy gumikon próbálkozna.
Elsőként Räikkönen hagyta el a boxutcát. A sportfelügyelők jelentették, hogy vizsgálják Webbert Glock feltartása miatt.
Räikkönen 1:48.261-gyel kezdett, mindenki elhagyta a boxutcát, de Grosjean egy kis falnak ütődés után mért kör nélkül vissza is tért oda. Alonso 1:48.058-cal átvette a vezetést. Webber ugyan elmaradt a spanyoltól, Vettel három legjobb szektorral 1:46.791-gyel az élre állt.

Hamiltonnak volt erre válasza, 1:46.665-öt futott. Grosjean után Bruno Senna is a boxba hajtott mért kör nélkül – a brazil is a falnak ment, de erősebben, mint a francia.

Hamilton és Vettel 15 századra volt egymáshoz képest, Button egy másodpercre volt csapattársától, majd újabb fél másodperc lemaradással következet Alonso, Webber és Rosberg.

A végső hajrá előtt Schumi, Hülkenberg, Pérez, Riciardo, Vergne, Grosjean és Senna volt a kiesőzónánan. Mindenkinek egy körre maradt ideje.
Senna nem jött már ki, túlságosan megsérült az autója. Vettel, Hamilton és Button is a boxban maradt. Grosjean feljött a 3,. helyre, Di Resta Button mögé, 5.-nek jött be.

Räikkönen rossz körön volt, Maldonado megelőzte, a finn kiesett. Végül a 12. rajthely lett Räikkönené, Schumacher is feljött a tízbe. A 11. rajtkockától lefelé Hülkenberg, Räikkönen, Massa, Pérez, Ricciardo, Vergne, Senna sorrend alakult ki.
*
3. SZAKASZ*

A rajtelsőségért Hamilton, Vettel, Webber, Grosjean, Alonso, Maldonado, Button, Di Resta, Schumacher és Rosberg csaphat össze.







Vettel nem szerezte meg karrierje 34. pole-ját

<tbody>

</tbody>
A záró szakasz elején Alonso, 
Grosjean és Maldonado kivételével mindenki a pályára hajtott. Vettel és a két McLaren-pilóta csak egyszer volt kint a második szakaszban, két készlet szuperlágy gumijuk maradt az utolsó tíz percre. A Mercedes párosa viszont lágy gumikon ment ki – vélhetően taktikai okokból.

Button 1:47.238-cal kezdett, Hamilton 1:46.362-vel megelőzte. Vettel első köre 1:47.694 lett. Webber, Schumacher, Rosberg és Di Resta a mért kör befejezése nélkül a boxba hajtott.

Három perccel a vége előtt a két Mercedesen kívül mindenki visszament a pályára. Mind a nyolc pilóta az utolsó készlet friss szuperlágy gumiját használta.

Grosjean egy tizeddel Vettel mögött a 4. helyre jött be. Maldonado feljött Hamilton mögé másodiknak, Alonso a venezuelai mögé érkezett.

Vettel végül Maldonado és Alonso közé, a 3. helyre érkezett. A sikeres szabadedzések után meg kell elégednie a 2. rajtsorral.
Hamilton pályafutása 24. rajtelsőségét szerezte meg, Maldonado a Spanyol Nagydíj után másodszor indulhat az első sorból. Vettel mellől Button indul, a 3. sor Alonsóé és Di Restáé. Mögöttük Webber, Grosjean, majd a lágy gumikon rajtoló Schumacher és Rosberg következik.



*1.**Lewis Hamilton**brit**McLaren-Mercedes**1:46.362**átlag: 171.704 km/ó**2.**Pastor Maldonado**venezuelai**Williams-Renault**1:46.804**0.442 mp h.**3.**Sebastian Vettel**német**Red Bull-Renault**1:46.905**0.543**4.**Jenson Button**brit**McLaren-Mercedes**1:46.939**0.577**5.**Fernando Alonso**spanyol**Ferrari**1:47.216**0.854**6.**Paul di Resta**brit**Force India-Mercedes**1:47.241**0.879**7.**Mark Webber**ausztrál**Red Bull-Renault**1:47.475**1.113**8.**Romain Grosjean**francia**Lotus-Renault**1:47.788**1.426**9.**Michael Schumacher**német**Mercedes**idő nélkül**10.**Nico Rosberg**német**Mercedes**idő nélkül**11.**Nico Hülkenberg**német**Force India-Mercedes**1:47.975**12.**Kimi Räikkönen**finn**Lotus-Renault**1:48.261**13.**Felipe Massa**brazil**Ferrari**1:48.344**14.**Sergio Perez**mexikói**Sauber-Ferrari**1:48.505**15.**Daniel Ricciardo**ausztrál**Toro Rosso-Ferrari**1:48.774**16.**Jean-Eric Vergne**francia**Toro Rosso-Ferrari**1:48.849**17.**Bruno Senna**brazil**Williams-Renault**idő nélkül**18.**Kobajasi Kamui**japán**Sauber-Ferrari**1:49.933**19.**Vitalij Petrov**orosz**Caterham-Renault**1:50.846**20.**Heikki Kovalainen**finn**Caterham-Renault**1:51.137**21.**Timo Glock**német**Marussia-Cosworth**1:51.370**22.**Charles Pic**francia**Marussia-Cosworth**1:51.762**23.**Narain Karthikeyan**indiai**HRT-Cosworth**1:52.372**24.**Pedro de la Rosa**spanyol**HRT-Cosworth**1:53.355*

<tbody>

</tbody>


*1. SZAKASZ**2. SZAKASZ* *1.**Grosjean**1:47.688**1.**Hamilton**1:46.665**2.**di Resta**1:48.028**2.**Vettel**1:46.791**3.**Räikkönen**1:48.169**3.**Webber**1:47.513**4.**Vettel**1:48.240**4.**Grosjean**1:47.529**5.**Hamilton**1:48.285**5.**Alonso**1:47.567**6.**Webber**1:48.717**6.**Maldonado**1:47.602**7.**Ricciardo**1:49.023**7.**Button**1:47.661**8.**Perez**1:49.055**8.**di Resta**1:47.667**9.**Button**1:49.381**9.**Schumacher**1:47.823**10.**Alonso**1:49.391**10.**Rosberg**1:47.943**11.**Rosberg**1:49.463**11.**Hülkenberg**1:47.975**12.**Maldonado**1:49.494**12.**Räikkönen**1:48.261**13.**Schumacher**1:49.546**13.**Massa**1:48.344**14.**Hülkenberg**1:49.547**14.**Perez**1:48.505**15.**Vergne**1:49.564**15.**Ricciardo**1:48.774**16.**Massa**1:49.767**16.**Vergne**1:48.849**17.**Senna**1:49.809**17.**Senna**idő nélkül**18.**Kobajasi**1:49.933**19.**Petrov**1:50.846**20.**Kovalainen**1:51.137**21.**Glock**1:51.370**22.**Pic**1:51.762**23.**Karthikeyan**1:52.372**24.**de la Rosa**1:53.355*

<tbody>

</tbody>


*győzelem**pole pozíció**leggyorsabb kör**2008**Fernando Alonso**Felipe Massa**Kimi Räikkönen**2009**Lewis Hamilton**Lewis Hamilton**Fernando Alonso**2010**Fernando Alonso**Fernando Alonso**Fernando Alonso** 2011**Sebastian Vettel 
**Sebastian Vettel 
**Jenson Button 


*

<tbody>

</tbody>*
*
*GYŐZELEM**DOBOGÓ**PONTSZERZÉS**PONT* *1.**Fernando Alonso**3**7**12**179**2.**Lewis Hamilton**3**6**10**142**3.**Kimi Räikkönen**–**6**12**141**4.**Sebastian Vettel**1**4**10**140**5.**Mark Webber**2**2**11**132**6.**Jenson Button**2**4**8**101**7.**Nico Rosberg**1**2**9**83**8.**Romain Grosjean**–**3**6**76**9.**Sergio Pérez**–**3**6**65**10.**Felipe Massa**–**–**7**47**11.**Michael Schumacher**–**1**7**43**12.**Kobajasi Kamui**–**–**6**35**13.**Paul di Resta**–**–**7**32**14.**Nico Hülkenberg**–**–**6**31**15.**Pastor Maldonado**1**1**2**29**16.**Bruno Senna**–**–**7**25**17.**Jean-Éric Vergne**–**–**2**8**18.**Daniel Ricciardo**–**–**2**4*

<tbody>

</tbody>


* KONSTRUKTŐRÖK* *1.**Red Bull-Renault**272**2.**McLaren-Mercedes**243**3.**Ferrari**226**4.**Lotus-Renault**217**5.**Mercedes**126**6.**Sauber-Ferrari**100**7.**Force India-Mercedes**63**8.**Williams-Renault**54**9.**Toro Rosso-Ferrari**12*

<tbody>

</tbody>

















​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 23)

*Szingapúri Nagydíj - Alonso jó rajtban bizakodik

*



*

A világbajnoki pontversenyben éllovas Fernando Alonso, aki az ötödik rajtkockát szerezte meg a Forma-1-es Szingapúri Nagydíj szombati időmérőjén, abban bízik, hogy jól elkapja majd a startot a magyar idő szerint 14 órakor kezdődő éjszakai futamon.*

_*"Nagyjából az történt az időmérőn, amit vártunk, egyedül Maldonado második helye jelentett meglepetést - mondta a spanyol versenyző. - Úgy gondolom, ha sikerül a rajtom, és megelőzöm Buttont, akkor harcban lehetek egy dobogós helyezésért."*_

Alonso szerint a versenyen legalább három gumicserére lesz majd szükség, mert a Marina Bay-i pálya nagyon igénybe veszi az abroncsokat.

A kvalifikációt a brit Lewis Hamilton (McLaren) nyerte, a venezuelai Pastor Maldonado (Williams) lett a második, a vb-címvédő német Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull) a harmadik.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 24)

*Szingapúri Nagydíj - Végeredmény, pontversenyek

*



​




*

A vasárnapi Forma-1-es Szingapúri GP végeredménye és a pontversenyek állása a 14. futam után.*

A hivatalosan 61 körös verseny az időtúllépés miatt csak 59 körös volt.

*Szingapúri Nagydíj (59 kör/1 kör 5,073 km/299,307 km):*
------------------------------------------------------
*
1. Sebastian Vettel (német, Red Bull) 2 :00 :16.144 ó (átlag: 149,250 km/ó)*
*2. Jenson Button (brit, McLaren) 8.959 mp hátrány*
*3. Fernando Alonso (spanyol, Ferrari) 15.227 mp h.*
*4. Paul di Resta (brit, Force India) 19.063 mp h.*
*5. Nico Rosberg (német, Mercedes) 34.784 mp h.*
*6. Kimi Räikkönen (finn, Lotus) 35.759 mp h.*
*7. Romain Grosjean (francia, Lotus) 36.698 mp h.*
*8. Felipe Massa (brazil, Ferrari) 42.829 mp h.*
*9. Daniel Ricciardo (ausztrál, Toro Rosso) 45.820 mp h.*
*10. Mark Webber (ausztrál, Red Bull) 47.175 mp h.*

*Leggyorsabb kör: Nico Hülkenberg (német, Force India) 1:51.033 p*
*
1. rajtkocka: Lewis Hamilton (brit, McLaren)*
*

A pontversenyek állása a 14. futam után (még hat van hátra):*
*
pilóták:*
*
1. Fernando Alonso 194 pont*
*2. Sebastian Vettel 165*
*3. Kimi Räikkönen 149*
*4. Lewis Hamilton 142*
*5. Mark Webber 133*
*6. Jenson Button 119*
*7. Nico Rosberg 93*
*8. Romain Grosjean 82*
*9. Sergio Perez (mexikói, Sauber) 65*
*10. Felipe Massa 51*
*
csapatok:*
*
1. Red Bull 298*
*2. McLaren 261*
*3. Ferrari 245*
*4. Lotus 231*
*5. Mercedes 136*
*6. Sauber 100*
*7. Force India 75*
*8. Williams 54*
*9. Toro Rosso 14*
*
Következik: Japán GP, október 7., Szuzuka*
*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 25)

*A Red Bull megtartaná Buemit*

2012. 09. 25. 07.59​<right style="text-align: center; "> </right>
<right>



</right>
*

A Red Bull csapatnál elégedettek a teszt- és tartalékpilótájuk, Sebastien Buemi munkájával így a 2013-as szezonban is szeretnék foglalkoztatni a 23 éves svájci pilótát. Amennyiben Bueminek sikerül versenyzői üléshez jutni, úgy a Red Bull nem akar akadályt gördíteni az útjába.
*
Buemi a 2011-es szezon végén vesztette el a pilóta ülését a Red Bull utánpótláscsapatánál, a Toro Rossónál, a Red Bull Racing azonban az utolsó pillanatban mentőövet dobott a svájci pilótának, akit teszt- és tartalékpilótának szerződtettek. A csapatnál pedig elégedettek Buemi idei munkájával. 

*„Igen, több mint elégedettek vagyunk Sebastien munkájával”* – nyilatkozta a Red Bull szaktanácsadója, Dr. Helmut Marko.

*– „De, ha ő versenyezni szeretne valahol, akkor nem fogunk az útjába állni.” *

Buemi pedig szeretne jövőre visszatérni a Formula-1 rajtrácsára, amire a hírek szerint a Sauber, a Force India és a Caterham istállónál is lehetősége lenne bizonyos „kondíciók” esetén.

*„Nem akarok mindig harmadik számú pilóta lenni”* – ismerte el a jövőre vonatkozó terveit Buemi.









*
Di Grassi is indul a Gold Coast 600-on*

 2012. 09. 25. 06.57 <right> 

</right>*Az egykori Formula-1-es pilóta, jelenleg a Pirelli tesztpilótájaként dolgozó, Lucas di Grassi is rajthoz áll a V8 Supercars bajnokság idei Gold Coast 600-as futamán.*Di Grassi a Tekno Autosport Holden csapat pilótájaként a tulajdonos Jonathon Webb társa lesz a versenyen. 

A 28 éves brazil pilóta nem panaszkodhat mostanában arra, hogy kevés lehetőséghez jutna, hiszen a Pirellinél végzett munkája mellett legutóbb szeptemberben, a Sportkocsi Világbajnokság (WEC) interlagosi állomásán vezethetett az Audinak (ahol egyébként a 3. helyen végzett), valamint a 2014-ben induló Formula E sorozat is őt választotta ki fejlesztő pilótájának. Di Grassi mellett a Tekno Autosport másik nemzetközi pilótája a Porsche gyári versenyzője, a GT kategóriában már amerikai és európai Le Mans Series bajnoki címeket is szerző Marc Lieb lesz.
*
A Tekno csapat menedzsere, Bruce Jenkins:* 

_*„Marc és Lucas értékes tudást, technikai képességeket és tapasztalatokat hoznak a csapatunknak. Marc tavalyi teljesítménye lenyűgöző volt, míg Lucas háttere és említésre méltó eredménye, amit az Audival ért el Brazíliában garantálni fogja, hogy a 91-es 
autónk versenyképes lesz idén.”*_ 













*Szingapúr: Csapatról csapatra*

 2012. 09. 24. 19.36 <right> 

</right>*A csapatok a hétvégén a Szingapúri Nagydíjat futották. Lássuk, hogyan szerepeltek.

*





*Red Bull*

Vettel remek versenyt futva megszerezte egymás után második győzelmét Szingapúr utcáin és csökkentette hátrányát Alonsóval szemben. A fiatal német pilóta lehengerlő teljesítményt nyújtott a szabadedzésen - a pole pozícióra és a futamgyőzelemre is esélyes volt. Az időmérő edzés azonban nem alakult tervei szerint, Hamilton és Maldonado mögül a harmadik helyről kezdhette meg a versenyt, de gyorsan, már az első kanyarnál megelőzte a Williams pilótáját, majd megörökölte az első helyet, amikor a pole pozícióból induló Lewis Hamilton sebességváltó probléma miatt feladni kényszerült a versenyt. Webber a tízedik lett, miután a második biztonsági autós elrontotta stratégiáját. A futam után Webber jogosulatlan előnyszerzésért áthajtásos büntetést kapott, melyet 20 másodperces időbüntetésre alakítottak át.

*McLaren*

A szabadedzésen Hamilton és Vettel között ádáz küzdelem folyt, a de brit pilóta egy másik bolygón volt az időmérő edzésen, a McLaren egymás utáni negyedik pole pozícióját szerezte - ezt legutóbb a wokingi csapatnak 1999-ben sikerült megvalósítania Mika Häkkinennel. Hamilton a rajttól kezdve az élen állt, Vettelt maga mögött tartotta addig, míg a 23. körben sebességváltó probléma miatt fel nem adta a versenyt. A negyedik helyről induló Button Maldonado Williamsszét az egyes kanyarnál előzte meg, majd a második helyet ajándékba kapta, miután csapattársa feladta a versenyt. Ezt a helyezést a futam végéig megőrizte.

*Ferrari*

A Ferrari nem mutatott jó sebességet a hétvégén, de Alonso túlteljesített az F2012-vel, megszerezve az utolsó dobogós helyezést. A spanyol pilóta az időmérő edzésen az ötödik helyen állt, de előnyt szerzett riválisainak problémáiból, 15 pontot gyűjtött a harmadik hellyel - a szingapúri futamot megnyerő Vettel vált Alonso legnagyobb ellenfelévé, 29 pontos a hátránya. Annak ellenére, hogy az egyes kanyarban Vitalij Petrovval ütközött és defektet kapott, Massa jól teljesített a keményebb keveréken és lenyűgöző előretörést mutatott be, a nyolcadik helyen zárt.

*Mercedes*

A Mercedesnek vegyes szerencséje volt a hétvégén. A pénteki szabadedzésen az átalakított kipufogót tesztelték, komolyabb javulás nélkül. Rosberg és Schumacher az időmérő edzésen a harmadik etapba jutott, de úgy döntöttek, itt nem futnak gyors kört. Ez okos döntésnek bizonyult; Rosberg megfelelő első etapot futott és sikerült a Lotus párosát maga mögött tartva az ötödik helyen célba érnie. Schumacher balesetet szenvedett amikor a 38. körben ráfutott Vergne Toro Rossójára az első biztonsági autós fázis után.

*Lotus*

A Lotus két pilótája, Räikkönen és Grosjean a hatodik és hetedik helyen végeztek az enstone-i csapat kihívást jelentő hétvégéjén. A két pilóta szenvedett a szabadedzésen és az időmérő edzésen, Grosjean a nyolcadik helyen zárt, Räikkönen nem tudott túljutni a második etapon, a 12. helyen végzett. Räikkönen futamon megszerzett nyolc pontjával megtarthatta harmadik helyét az egyéni pontversenyben, úgy, hogy 2012-ben még nem tudott futamot nyerni. Grosjean finn csapattársa mögött végzett a hetedik helyen, lekövetve Räikkönent az utolsó etapban.

*Force India*

Annak ellenére, hogy leállították a VJM05 fejlesztését, a Force India versenyképes teljesítményt nyújtott a Szingapúri Nagydíj hétvégéjén. Di Resta a sebességet a rajtrács hatodik helyére tudta váltani és pályafutása legjobb eredményét érte el a futamon, negyedik lett; megjavítva korábbi legjobbját, a hatodik helyet, melyet tavaly Szingapúrban ért el. A skót pilóta fel tudott zárkózni a világbajnokságot vezető Alonsóra, de ahhoz nem volt elég jó sebessége, hogy a dobogós helyezésért tudjon harcolni. Hülkenberg kevésbé volt szerencsés, stratégiáját befolyásolta a forgalom és a biztonsági autós fázis - a 14. helyen ért célba.

*Sauber*

Miután Monzában jól teljesítettek, a Sauber üres kézzel hagyta el Szingapúrt. A rossz időmérő edzést követően Perez és Kobayashi a 14. és 17., helyről indulhatott. A megosztott versenystratégiával dolgozó pilóták közül nem sikerült pontot szereznie a három kerékcserét teljesítő Kobayashinak. Perez a 11. helyen ért célba, de miután Webber büntetést kapott, a 10., pontszerző helyre került.

*Toro Rosso*

A Szingapúri Nagydíjon tovább folytatódott a Toro Rosso pozitív teljesítménye, a faenzai csapat megmutatta, minden adott ahhoz, hogy az első tízben versenyezzenek. Ricciardo a biztonsági autós fázisokból előnyt szerzett és a kilencedik helyen végzett, miután sikerült maga mögött tartania Webbert. Csapattársa, Vergne keményen harcolt féltávnál a pontszerző helyért Perezzel, ám a 38. körben Schumacher ráfutott autójára és a verseny feladására kényszerült.

*Williams*

Csalódott hétvégéje volt a Williamsnek. Maldonado ismét erős sebességet mutatott, amikor megszerezte az időmérő edzésen a második helyet és mielőtt hidraulikus probléma miatt fel nem adta a versenyt a dobogós helyezésért harcolt. Senna a második szabadedzésen a falnak ütközött, a versenyt a 22. helyről kezdhette meg, miután öt helyes rajtbüntetést kapott sebességváltó cseréért. A brazil pilóta alkalmanként az első tízben haladt, de nem tudott célba érni, az FW+4 erőt veszített az utolsó körben.

*Caterham*

A két biztonsági autós fázis elrontotta Kovalainen stratégiáját, a finn pilótának a második fázis után kereket kellett cserélnie, így már nem volt esélye a felzárkózásra. Petrovnak eseménydús versenye volt. Az egyes kanyarnál ütközött Massa Ferrarijával, a brazil pilóta bal hátsó defektet kapott, az orosz autóján az első vezetőszárny sérült meg. Petrov további időt veszített, amikor úgy kellett visszatolnia a garázs elé kerékanya probléma miatt. Nem sokkal később folytatni tudta a versenyt és a 19. helyen ért célba.

*HRT*

Pedro de la Rosa beállította idei legjobb eredményét a 17. helyezéssel. A spanyol pilóta a 15. helyen is haladt, de a verseny vége felé az elhasználódott gumik miatt helyezéseket veszített és egy újabb kerékcserét kellett végrehajtania. Karthikeyan bebizonyította, nem lehet hibázni a szingapúri utcai pályán. A verseny elején szenvedett a gumik felmelegítésével, végül kiállni kényszerült, miután a versenyvonalat elhagyva elveszítette HRT-je felett az irányítást és a 19-es kanyarnál a falba hajtott - ezért kellett először a pályára küldeni a biztonsági autót.

*Marussia*

Annak ellenére, hogy a futam elején a falnak csapódott, Timo Glock a 12. helyen ért célba a Marina Bay pályán, a csapat legjobb eredményét elérve a konstruktőri bajnokság tízedik helyére került, megelőzve a fő riválist, a Caterham csapatot. A német pilóta Kovalainent próbálta feltartóztatni az első etapban, ám elvétette a féktávot és a 19-es kanyarnál a falnak csapódott. Szerencsére a sérülés nem állította meg a német pilótát és folytatni tudta a versenyt, a két biztonsági autós fázist kihasználva sikerült megelőznie a Caterham pilótáját. Csapattársa, Pic számára nem működött a két kerékcsere, a 16. helyen ért célba.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 27)

*Engedélyt kapott a rendezésre a texasi Forma-1-es pálya

**Megkapta az engedélyt a Forma-1-es Amerikai Nagydíj megrendezésére a texasi Austinban épített versenypálya, amelyen november 18-án az idei szezon utolsó előtti futamát bonyolítják majd le.*

A Nemzetközi Automobil Szövetség (FIA) versenyigazgatója, Charlie Whiting helyi idő szerint kedden járta be a létesítményt, és a pályát üzemeltető cég közleménye szerint mindennel meg volt elégedve, így a lehető legjobb értékelést adta az 5,5 km-es, Hermann Tilke által tervezett aszfaltcsíknak.

"Amit láttam, az első osztályú" - idézte Whitingot a közlemény. "Az építők és az építtetők nagyszerű munkát végeztek, azt kaptuk, amit vártunk, nincs kifogásunk a helyszín ellen."

Utoljára 2007-ben rendeztek Forma-1-es nagydíjat az Egyesült Államokban, Indianapolisban.

*Az idei Amerikai Nagydíj a kétszeres világbajnok, címvédő Sebastian Vettel 100. Forma-1-es futama lesz.*
*
A szezon november 25-én, a brazíliai Sao Paulóban zárul.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 28)

*Mika Hakkinen ma 44 éves*

 2012. 09. 28. 05.55
<right> 
</right>



<right>

</right>
*A csöndes ,,Repülő Finn" Mika Hakkinen a McLaren-Mercedes kétszeres világbajnoka, a 90-es évek egyik legmeghatározóbb pilótája és Michael Schumacher saját bevallása szerint is legnagyobb ellenfele volt. 

**Mika Hakkinen ma 44 éves.

*Mika Pauli Häkkinen 1968. szeptember 28-án született a Finnországi Vantaaban (Helsinki elővárosa). A villámgyors Mikát, karrierje kezdetén a honfitárs Keke Rosberg segítette szponzorpénzhez jutni. A taxisofőr apuka és titkárnő anyuka családjában felnövő finn versenyzőcsemete már az alacsonyabb kategóriákban is igencsak kitűnt társai közül. A versenyzői karrierjét 5 évesen gokartozással kezdő Hakkinenre öt bajnoki cím után 1986-ban felfigyelt a Formula-1 első finn világbajnoka Keke Rosberg. Hakkinen pedig nem okozott csalódást, 1987 Skandináv Formula-Ford bajnok lett, majd 1988-ban simán nyerte az Opel Lotus Eurószériát, 1990-ben pedig a Brit Formula 3-as sorozatot, az 1990-es Makaói Formula-3-as nagydíjon azonban egy másik fiatal tehetség Michael Schumacher állta az útját, kettőjük küzdelmének pedig egy ütközés vetett véget, amiből nem meglepő módon a német került ki győztesen. 


Ezek után csak idő kérdése volt, hogy Hakkinen mikor jut be a Forma-1-be, de nem kellett a debütálásra sokáig várni, ugyanis már 22(!) évesen a rajtrácsra gurulhatott Lotusával. Ekkor 1991-et írtunk, de az egykori legendás csapat, a Lotus már mélyrepülésben volt, így az is csodának számított, hogy a szőke finn első idényében két pontocskát is begyűjtött. 1992-ben azonban Hakkinen a továbbra is harmat gyenge Lotus-Fordjával már 11 pontot szerzett, amivel a bajnokság 8. helyéig jutott, a Francia és a Magyar Nagydíjon két 4. helyet is szállítva a csapatnak. Így nem csoda, hogy a fiatal finn felkeltette a Williams és a McLaren csapatok figyelmét is. Hakkinen végül a McLarenhez szerződött, az 1993-as szezonra, először csak tesztpilótának, de Michael Andretti leszereplése lehetővé tette számára, hogy az év utolsó három nagydíján már, mint a McLaren csapat pilótája guruljon a rajtrácsra. Andretti botrányosan gyenge teljesítményét megunva ugyanis Ron Dennis az év utolsó három futamára lehetőséget adott az év közben magát Porsche Szuperkupa versenyekkel – a monacói és a hungaroringi futamokat meg is nyerte – formában tartó Hakkinennek. Hakkinen mindenki döbbenetére már a Portugál Nagydíj időmérő edzésén megverte az edzés király Ayrton Sennát, majd a futamon sokáig a harmadik helyért harcolt, majd végül azonban a nagy igyekezetében a 33. körben a falnak csapta az autóját. A finn pilóta verseny mérlege az 1993-as szezonban egy kicsúszás, egy fékhiba és egy harmadik hely azonban megerősítette helyét a csapatban. 









Hakkinen, Ayrton Senna távozása miatt 1994-ben gyakorlatilag a csapat első számú pilótájává lépett elő. A következő évek azonban nem sok jót tartogattak a feltörekvő finn számára. A Peugeot és a Mercedes motorok nemcsak gyengébbek voltak a korszakot uraló Renault erőforrásainál, de sokkal megbízhatatlanabbak is, és a forrófejű Mika vagy összetörte, vagy műszaki hiba miatt kormányozta a pálya szélére McLarenjét a legtöbb futamon. De amikor sikerült célba érnie, akkor szinte majdnem mindig a dobogón állt, jó példa erre az 1994-es szezon, amikor a 16 futamból Hakkinen hatszor látta meg a célvonalat, és ezen a hat futamon egy 2. és öt 3. helyet szerzett, amivel az év végén a bajnokság 4. helyén zárta a szezont. A gyakran életveszélyesen, de hihetetlenül gyorsan vezető finn az 1994-es Német Nagydíjon bemutatott horror rajtjáért egy futamos eltiltást is kapott, az 1995-ös Ausztrál Nagydíjon pedig majdnem az életét követelte egy baleset, Hakkinen életét csak a gyorsan megérkező mentők és Professor Sid Watkins gégemetszése mentette meg. Mika azonban felépült és lehiggadt, 1996-ban a korábban forrófejűként ismert finn pilóta a 16 futamból 11-szer pontszerző helyen ért célba, az újabb négy 3. helye mellett azonban az az első győzelem csak nem akart megszületni. Erre végül egészen 1997-ig kellett várnia, de onnantól azután önbizalommal telve meg sem állt két világbajnoki címig, valamint 20 győzelemig. 1997-ban a McLarenhez igazolt sztártervező Adrian Newey MP4/13-as és MP4/14-es konstrukciói és az új Mercedes motorok ereje ugyanis végül 1998-ban és 1999-ben világbajnoki címhez segítette Hakkinent. A halk szavú, fanyar humorú finn azonban nem bírta a ránehezedő nyomást és rivaldafényt, bár az 1999-ben Imolában és Monzában elkövetett hatalmas hibái mellett még időnként képes volt olyan bámulatos versenyekre és előzésekre, amit például a 2000-es Belga Nagydíjon Michael Schumacher ellen vitt véghez, Hakkinen mégis a visszavonulás mellett döntött. Az 1990-es évek végének egyik legeredményesebb pilótája végül kilenc szezont töltött Wokingban, majd a 2001 után az apaságot választotta.












A Repülő Finnt 2005-ig lehetett távol tartani a versenypályáktól, majd néhány Formula-1-es teszt után a DTM-ben talált új otthonra, gyári Mercedes pilótaként. A túraautózásban ugyan elmaradtak a világraszóló sikerek, ám három év alatt összehozott három futamgyőzelem és a kétszeres világbajnok neve így is rengeteg nézőt vonzott a versenyekre, az euróban számolva nyolc számjegyű fizetéséért cserébe. A bukósisakját 2007-ben „véglegesen” szögre akasztó Mika Hakkinen jelenleg a 12 éves fia, Hugo Hakkinen gokartos pályafutását egyengeti. Hakkinen legutóbb 2011-ben a Team AMG China csapat színeiben egy Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG GT3-as versenyautóval az International Le Mans Cup a 6 órás Zhuhai futamán állt rajthoz. 


*Mika Hakkinen pályafutása alatt 165 futamon indult a Formula-1-ben, két világbajnoki címet (1998, 1999),20 futamgyőzelmet, 26 pole pozíciót, 25 leggyorsabb kört, 51 dobogót és 420 világbajnoki pontot szerzett.

*








*Péntekre ( MÁRA ) várható Hamilton döntése*

<right></right>*Az idei év uborkaszezonjának leginkább várt döntését pénteken jelenthetik be.*








Lewis Hamilton az elmúlt hetekben már kapott ajánlatokat jelenlegi munkaadójától, a McLarentől és a rivális Mercedestől, viszont a helyzet most várhatóan tetőpontjához érkezett és lehetővé teszi, hogy a 2013-as rajtrács lassan kibontakozzon.

A Sky Sports F1 kommentátora, Martin Brundle úgy véli, hogy az elmúlt néhány napban a színfalak mögött lehetett valami, mert a McLaren nemrég emelt az ajánlatán, hogy megtartsa a 2008-as bajnokot. Amennyiben Hamilton úgy dönt, hogy a Mercedeshez igazol, az a végét jelentheti a hétszeres világbajnok Michael Schumacher karrierjének.

*Csütörtök reggel a Mercedes csapatfőnöke, Ross Brawn azt nyilatkozta, hogy akármelyik "ambíciózus" csapat - és a Mercedes szerinte minden bizonnyal az - szeretne megszerezni egy ilyen versenyzőt.*




*Brawn: Schumacher jövője bizonytalan
*








*A Mercedes csapat vezetője, Ross Brawn elismerte, hogy a hétszeres bajnok, Michael Schumacher jövőjével kapcsolatos döntés nehéz, mert az nagyon sok dologtól, így többek között Lewis Hamilton jövőre vonatkozó terveitől is függ.

*Úgy tűnik, hogy nem alaptalan pletyka volt az a feltételezés, hogy Lewis Hamilton a Mercedes és a McLaren között tépelődik jelenleg, hiszen a legfrissebb hírek szerint a McLaren megemelte a 2008-as bajnoknak tett fizetés ajánlatát, míg a Mercedes csapatvezetője, Ross Brawn beismerte, hogy bizony Schumacher helyére is befolyással lehet Hamilton döntése, hiszen Nico Rosberggel szerződése van a csapatnak a 2013-as szezonra, így Hamilton csak Schumacher helyét foglalhatná el a következő szezonban. Brawn szerint azonban még semmi sincs eldöntve és ő biztos benne, hogy a szingapúri malőr ellenére Schumacher is sokat tehetne még a Mercedesért.

*„Folynak a tárgyalások, és attól tartok, hogy ezekről nem sok mindent mondhatok, de Schumacher hatalmas érték volt a csapatnak ő igazán előre vitt minket”* – nyilatkozta Brawn a BBC Radio 5 Live műsorának.

*„Úgy gondolom, hogy Michael hozzájárulása nagyon jelentős volt, ezért Michael maradásával, vagy a távozásával kapcsolatos döntés nehéz lesz. Nyilvánvaló, hogy ő is részt vesz a döntésben, és a megbeszélések jelenleg is folynak.”*

*Brawn tulajdonképpen most először azt is elismerte, hogy bizony ők élénken érdeklődnek Hamilton szolgálatai iránt.

„Úgy vélem, hogy minden ambiciózus csapat keresi a top pilótákat, és nekünk vannak ambícióink, de azt hiszem, hogy nagyon sok spekuláció van ezzel kapcsolatban. A következő hetekben, vagy hónapokban lesz mondani valónk, és akkor majd minden világossá válik.”

*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 29)

​*Schumacher minden jót kíván utódjának

*



*Másodszor is nyugdíjba vonulhat Michael Schumacher, miután a tegnapi nappal elvesztette ülését a Mercedes GP-nél. Mindenesetre sok szerencsét kíván utódjának és csapatának is.

*A Forma-1 legsikeresebb pilótájának jelenleg nincs helye a 2013-as mezőnyben. A Mercedesnél tegnap hivatalosan is bejelentették, hogy *Lewis Hamiltonnal és Nico Rosberggel állnak rajthoz a következő évben. 
*
*Schumacher visszatérése nem sikerült álomszerűre, jelenleg még nem tudhatjuk biztosan, kinek a döntése volt, hogy elhagyja a csapatot, és egyelőre jövőbeli terveiről is hallgat.*

_*„Három szép évet töltöttem a csapattal, amely sajnos nem ment olyan jól, amennyire szerettük volna, a sport szempontjából. Azt kívánom Lewisnak és a csapatnak, hogy elérjék azt a sikert, amiért olyan keményen dolgoztunk, míg építettük ezt a csapatot. Szeretném megköszönni a csapat bizalmát, és minden srácnak az elkötelezettségüket. Most már az elkövetkező versenyekre fogok koncentrálni”*_ – nyilatkozta a 43 éves, hétszeres világbajnok.

*Ross Brawn, aki ott volt Schumacher oldalán, mind a hét cím megszerzésénél, így búcsúzott a némettől: 
*
*„Először is a Mercedes nevében szeretném megköszönni Michael Schumacher hozzájárulását a csapat növekedéséhez, az elmúlt három szezonban. Az energiája nem fogyott és elkötelezettsége sem ingott meg, még akkor sem, amikor az eredmények nem az elvárásainak megfelelően jöttek és azt tervezzük, hogy a 2012-es szezont minél jobb helyen fejezzük be. Mint mindig, nagyszerű együtt dolgozni Michaellel.”*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 30)

*Schumacher újra a Ferrarihoz kerülhet

*




*

Spanyol lapértesülések szerint elképzelhető, hogy Michael Schumacher jövőre ismét a Forma-1-es Ferrari tanácsadója lesz.*

Az As című spanyol sportnapilap arról írt, hogy a hétszeres világbajnok pilótának sok barátja van az olasz istállónál, így előfordulhat, hogy újra a maranellói gárdának dolgozik majd: segíti a spanyol Fernando Alonsót és előkészíti a német Sebastian Vettel érkezését.

Schumacher jelenlegi csapata, a Mercedes pénteken jelentette be, hogy Lewis Hamilton lesz Nico Rosberg társa 2013-ban, így minden idők legeredményesebb F1-es pilótája jövőre munka nélkül maradhat. A McLarennél és a Red Bullnál nincs hely, talán a Sauber jöhet szóba, vagy Maranello.

*Schumacher, a Forma-1 történetének legsikeresebb versenyzője 1991 és 2006 között 250 futamon indult, 91-szer nyert, 154 alkalommal állt a pódiumon, 68-szor indult az első rajtkockából, s 76-szor futotta meg a leggyorsabb kört. 

A Benettonnal 1994-ben és 1995-ben volt világbajnok, a Ferrarival 2000 és 2004 között ötször nyert vb-t. 

Visszatérése óta 52 GP-n állt rajthoz.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 1)

*Hülkenberg vagy Paul Di Resta érkezhet a Ferrarihoz

*










*Olasz lapértesülés szerint elképzelhető, hogy a német Nico Hülkenberg vagy a brit Paul Di Resta kerülhet a brazil Felipe Massa helyére a Forma-1-es Ferrari istállónál.*

A milánói La Gazzetta dello Sport úgy tudja, a maranellói csapat irányítói még nem döntötték el, hogy további egy évvel meghosszabbítják-e Massa szerződését, vagy a Force India két pilótája közül választanak.

A Marca című spanyol sportnapilap érdeklődésére a Ferrarinál leszögezték, hogy a brazil egyelőre "semmit sem írt alá". Egyúttal közölték, hogy a hátralévő futamokon elért eredmények alapján születhet meg a döntés.

A spanyol és az olasz sajtó ugyanakkor biztosra veszi, hogy a 2014-es világbajnokságon már a német Sebastian Vettel irányítja a Ferrari egyik versenyautóját.

*Hat futammal a zárás előtt a ferraris spanyol Fernando Alonso vezeti a pontversenyt, Massa pedig a tizedik.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 2)

*Button öt helyes rajtbüntetést kap Suzukában*​






<right> 

</right>
*Jenson Buttonnak öt helyes rajtbüntetéssel kell szembenéznie a Japán Nagydíjon, mert autójában sebességváltót kell cserélni.*A brit pilóta visszatér 12 hónappal ezelőtti briliáns győzelmének helyszínére. 

*Button 75 pontos hátrányban van a világbajnokságot vezető Fernando Alonso mögött* *és tudja, csak a győzelemmel tudja életben tartani csekély bajnoki esélyeit. *

A futam előtt azonban rossz híreket kapott, a Szingapúri Nagydíj utáni vizsgálat során sebességváltó problémát fedeztek fel autóján, ez a hiba ugyanaz, ami miatt Lewis Hamilton kiesett a versenyből. 

*A McLarennek nincs más lehetősége, mint kicserélni a sebességváltót, ezért Buttont öt hellyel hátrébb sorolják a rajtrácson. 
*
Hamilton is új sebességváltót kap, de neki nem kell büntetéssel szembenéznie, mert a futamot nem tudta befejezni. 

A McLaren műszaki igazgatója, Paddy Lowe elmondta: "Jenson sebességváltójával ugyanazon probléma volt, mint Lewis sebességváltójával a Szingapúri Nagydíj alatt és a vizsgálat során hibát észleltünk. Ezért mindkét autónak a Japán Nagydíjat új sebességváltóval kell kezdenie, ezért Jenson öt helyes rajtbüntetést kap. Természetesen ez nagy csalódás Jensonnak és a csapatnak. Pozitív dolog, hogy sikerült megérteni és teljesen megoldani a problémát, így mindkét pilóta magabiztosan harcolhat a dobogós helyezésekért." 

*Hamiltonnak a Japán Nagydíj előtt 52 pont a hátránya Alonso mögött, hat versennyel az idei szezon vége előtt.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 3)

*Grosjean: Nem kulcsfontosságú a futamgyőzelem*​


 <right>



</right>​<right>
</right>
*
Romain Grosjean úgy érzi, a Lotus számára nem kiemelkedő fontosságú az idei évben futamot nyerni.

*Az enstone-i csapat több alkalommal közel állt 2012-ben a győzelemhez, Kimi Raikkönen és Grosjean összesen kilenc dobogós helyezést szerzett az idei évben. 

A Lotust többször a futamgyőzelemre esélyesnek tartották a versenyhétvégéken, de eddig nem sikerült ezt megvalósítani. 

Grosjean azonban elmondta, a csapat számára sokkal fontosabb a kiegyensúlyozott küzdelem, közel az első helyhez, mint egy győzelem megszerzése. 

_*"Nem akarunk egy versenyt megnyerni, majd a következőn visszaesni" *_- *közölte Grosjean. *
_*"Folyamatosan az élen vagyunk és még egy olyan nehéz versenyen is, mint Szingapúr, sikerült a hatodik és a hetedik helyen célba érni. Az élmezőnyben vagyunk, tapasztalatot gyűjtünk és tartjuk versenyképességünket. A szezont úgy kezdtük, hogy nem tudtuk, milyen autónk lesz a nehéz 2011-es szezon után, ám megmutattuk, erősek vagyunk." *_

*A 26 éves pilóta szerint a Lottus-nak 2013-ban jobb esélyei lesznek a futamgyőzelemre. *

_*"Ha versenyt tudunk nyerni az idei évben, akkor természetesen megpróbáljuk. De ha az idei évben nem is, a jövő évben biztos vagyok benne, hogy sikerül. Folyamatosan az élmezőnyben vagyunk, jó adatokat és tapasztalatot gyűjtünk a jövőre nézve. Sokkal könnyebb lesz úgy készülni egy versenyhétvégére a jövő évben, hogy ismerjük a pályát, ismerjük a csapatot, tudjuk, mit értünk el egy évvel korábban és azonnal készen állunk a megfelelő munkára."



*_



_*
*_*
Massa: Aggodalom nélkül versenyezek*


<right>*Felipe Massa nyugodtan várja Suzukát, csak a Japán Nagydíjra koncentrál, nem foglalkozik Formula-1-es jövőjével. A brazil pilóta pályafutása folyamatos beszédtéma a médiában már a szezonkezdet óta.

**Többek szerint Massának távoznia kell a Ferraritól, helyére a sauberes Sergio Perezt várták, ám a mexikói pilóta 2013-ra a McLarenhez írt alá. A legfrissebb hírek szerint Paul di Resta, vagy Nico Hülkenberg lehet Fernando Alonso csapattársa. Feltételezések szerint Alonso szeretné, ha Massa maradna a csapattársa. *

*"Természetesen jövőm fontos, de most az eredmények a legfontosabbak, erre koncentrálok minden versenyen" *- *közölte Massa.
* *"Tudom, mire vagyok képes, mit tudok adni a csapatnak és milyen tehetséggel rendelkezem. A csapat is tudja ezt, mert több mint egy napja, vagyok náluk! Az a legjobb terv, ha úgy versenyezem, hogy nem aggódom jövőm miatt." *

Massa 2006-ban Suzukában a Ferrarival pole pozíciót tudott szerezni, majd második helyen ért célba az akkor még a Renault-t erősítő Alonso mögött. 

*"A felkészülés többé-kevésbé hasonlít a többi versenyéhez, habár elmondható, Suzuka fizikálisan megterhelő pálya. Tény, hogy sok a nagy sebességű kanyar, ezért az izmoknak erőseknek kell lenniük. Így habár fizikálisan többé-kevésbé hasonló a felkészülés, aerobic gyakorlatot is végezni kell, több munkát végzünk a szokásosnál például a nyakizmok erősítésénél, mivel Japánban a magas G-erőkkel is meg kell küzdeni. Ez a szezon utolsó része, így fel kell készülni a sok utazásra is: Suzuka nem a legjobban megközelíthető és bármeddig utazol repülőgépen, hosszú utat kell megtenned a pályáig. És nem szabad elfeledni, a verseny után azonnal Koreába indulunk. Fontos, hogy a lehető legkorábban elhagyjuk Japánt, mert időbe telik az időeltolódáshoz alkalmazkodni."



*



*
**
Schumacher nem tudja, mihez kezd*


<right>* Michael Schumachernek azért kellett távoznia Mercedestől, mert a hétszeres világbajnok nem tudta eldönteni, szeretné-e meghosszabbítani év végén lejáró szerződését.

*
</right>
A 43 éves Schumacher 2010-ben tért vissza a Formula-1-be és három éves szerződést kötött a német autógyártóval. A megegyezés az idei év végén lejár és a hétszeres világbajnok jövője teljesen nyitott. A Mercedesnél biztosan nem folytathatja, mert a brackley-i csapat bejelentette, Nico Rosberg csapattársa 2013-ban Lewis Hamilton lesz. 
</right>
*"Michael a Mercedesszel nyáron hosszabbíthatott volna, ha úgy gondolja" *- k*özölte Schumacher menedzsere, Sabine Kehm. 
**
"Nem tudta, mit akar tenni és ez azóta sem változott."*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 4)

*Vettel: Remélem Schumacher marad a Formula-1-ben*​


2012. 10. 04. 06.11 <right> 
</right>
<right>



</right>​<right>

</right>
*A világbajnok, Sebastian Vettel szerdán közölte, reméli honfitársa és barátja, Michael Schumacher talál ülést a jövő évre a Formula-1-ben.

A hétszeres világbajnok az év végén távozik a Mercedestől, helyét Lewis Hamilton veszi át. 
*
Schumachert már összehozták korábban a Sauberrel, míg a Daimler elnöke, Dieter Zetsche munkát ajánlott számára a Mercedes GP-nél. 

Vettel szerint azonban a 43 éves pilóta távozása nagy veszteség lenne a Formula-1-nek. 

*"Ő a legnagyobb név a Formula-1-ben és mindig érdekes ellene versenyezni. Nagyszerű lenne őt a jövő évben is újra látni. Örülnék" *-* válaszolta Vettel arra a feltételezésre, hogy Schumacher egy másik csapatnál folytathatja pályafutását. 
*
*"De ez Michael egyedüli döntése."*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 5)

[h=1]Japán Nagydíj 2012[/h]

[h=3]*október 5., péntek*[/h]
*03:00 - 04:30:*​*Pénteki 1. szabadedzés*


*07:00 - 08:30:*​*Pénteki 2. szabadedzés*


[h=3]*
október 6., szombat*[/h]
*04:00 - 05:00:*​*Szombati szabadedzés*


*07:00 - 08:00:*​*Időméreő*


[h=3]*
október 7., vasárnap*[/h]
*08:00 - 10:00:*​*Verseny*
*


Technikai analízis: Suzuka*






<right>

</right>*A belgiumi Spa-Francorchamps mellett minden bizonnyal a japán Suzuka jelenti a legnagyobb kihívást a pilóták számára a Formula-1 jelenlegi versenynaptárában. A Honda suzukai tesztpályája izgalmas ötvöztette a gyors kanyaroknak, a hosszú egyeneseknek és a nehéz, lassú kanyaroknak.

**Motor/sebesség* 

*A kigyorsítások hossza: 68% 
A leghosszabb kigyorsítás: 16 másodperc 
A motor igénybevétele: Magas 
Átlagsebesség: 228 km/h 
Végsebesség: 318 km/h 
Legkisebb sebesség: 75 km/h (11-es kanyar) 
Átlagos kanyarsebesség: 170 km/h 
Körrekord: 1:31.540 (Kimi Räikkönen, 2005 McLaren-Mercedes) 
Nem hivatalos körrekord: 1:28.954 (Michael Schumacher, 2006, Q2 Ferrari)*
*
Fékezés 

Fékzónák száma: 9 
A legnehezebb fékzóna: 16-os kanyar (5.39 G, 2,268 kW) 
Fékezéssel töltött idő: 11% 
A fékek igénybevétele: Alacsony 
A fékek hűtés igénye: Alacsony*
*
Egyéb 

A leszorító erő szintje: Magas 
Hűtés igény: Közepes 
Sebességváltások száma körönként: 45 
A sebességváltó igénybevétele: Alacsony 
Üzemanyag fogyasztás: 2.9 kg/kör 
Az üzemanyag terhelés időbüntetése: 0.3 másodperc/10 kg 
A pálya karakterisztikája 
A pálya felülete: Sima 
Kerékvetők magassága: Alacsony 
Az egyenesek hossza: 3,150 méter (54%) 
A leghosszabb egyenes: 994 méter 
A kerékcsere időtartama: 21 másodperc 
A bokszutca hossza: 395 méter 
A tengerszint feletti magasság: 60 méter 
Az első kanyarig mért távolság: 300 méter 
A pálya hossza: 5807 méter 
Kanyarok száma: 18 
Körök száma: 53 
A futam hossza: 307.471 kilométer 
A 2011-es győztes: Jenson Button (McLaren-Mercedes)*
*
Gumiabroncsok 

Választható: Lágy 
Elsődleges: Kemény 
A gumik igénybevétele: Magas 
A pálya fejlődése: Magas

*[h=1]*A tavalyi győztes Button kezdett a legjobban Szuzukában*[/h]*A tavalyi Japán Nagydíj összes szabadedzését, majd magát a versenyt is megnyerő Jenson Button kezdte a legjobban a szuzukai hétvégét, megelőzve csapattársát, Lewis Hamiltont, aki először versenyez azóta, hogy bejelentették: jövőre a Mercedeshez szerződik. A vb-éllovas Fernando Alonso a 11. helyen zárta az első tréninget, míg Sebastian Vettel a 17. lett.*

​




Jenson Button ott folytatta Szuzukában, ahol tavaly abbahagyta: az élen (Fotók: Action Images)

<tbody style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; border: 0px; font-size: 14px; font-family: Arial; font: inherit; vertical-align: baseline; ">

</tbody> 

*
Hamilton: Életem legnehezebb telefonhívása volt*





<right>
</right>
*Lewis Hamilton visszaemlékezett arra a pillanatra, amikor közölte Martin Whitmarsh-szal, nem marad a McLarennél.
*Hamilton Suzukában elmondta, nagyon nagyon nehéz döntés volt számára elhagyni a wokingi csapatot. 

*"Ez volt a legnehezebb telefonhívásom" - közölte a csapatfőnökkel folytatott beszélgetésről. "Próbáltam a döntés során félretenni érzéseimet, de nagyon nehéz volt ezt megtenni. Martin megkérdezte, mit tud még tenni, én közöltem: Őszintén szólva, Martin az új kihívásról szól minden és ezt a lépést szerettem volna megtenni. Csak szeretetet érzek Martin iránt. Amikor ilyen hosszú ideig vagy egy csapatnál, elkezded őket szeretni. Azt hiszem, szívben mindig a McLarennél leszek, még akkor is, amikor más csapatnál vezetek. A szívemben mindig egy szelet a McLarené lesz."*
​


----------



## Berni8 (2012 Október 5)

Hát nem így lesz... Nem vagyok Schumi drukker, de azért sajnálom a döntését; ugyanakkor meg is értem. Egy Legenda távozik!


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 5)

*A Red Bull visszavágott, Webberé a második edzés

*






*Mark Webber hetek óta képtelen azt a formát hozni, amit az idény első felében mutatott, de Szuzukában a második szabadedzésen megmutatta, hogy még mindig van lendülete. 
A lágy gumis gyors körök során Sebastian Vettelt és Lewis Hamiltont meglepve zárt az élen. 
A vb-éllovas Fernando Alonso az 5. lett, míg Michael Schumacher a gumifalba csapódva zárta a tréningjét.


*Az első edzést követően több versenyzőt is megbüntettek a sportfelügyelők. Kimi Räikkönen 2200, a Caterhamhez tartalék pilótaként beugró Giedo van der Garde 400 eurós bírtságot kapott, mert túl gyorsan hajtott a boxutcában. Charles Pic szabálytalanul hajtott be a boxutcába, amiért egyelőre nem kapott büntetést, de elképzelhető, hogy újra „közmunkára” ítéli az FIA. Két hete Szingapúrban piros zászlónál való előzése miatt azt a büntetést kapta, hogy részt kelt vennie a szervezet egyik vezetésbiztonsági előadásán.
A két edzés között a Sauber-istálló bejelentette, hogy Sergio Pérez McLarenhez szerződése ellenére marad a csapatnál a mexikói Telmex telekommunikációs társaság, amely 2013-ban is támogatja az istállót. Arról nem beszéltek, hogy ezzel együtt javultak-e a szintén mexikói Estebán Gutierrez esélyei a versenyzői állásra – a GP2-es sorozat idei harmadik helyezettje két éve a Sauber tartalék pilótája. 



*A pálya adatai:*
*
Hosszúság: *5.807 km
*
Teljes versenytáv:* 53 kör (307.573 km)
*
Pályacsúcs:* 1:31.540 (Kimi Räikkönen, McLaren, 2005)
*
Időmérőrekord: *1:28.954 (Michael Schumacher, Ferrari, 2006)

*A tavalyi eredmény:*
*Győztes:* Jenson B0utton (McLaren; 1:30:53.427)
*
Pole pozíció: *Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull; 1:30.466)
*
Leggyorsabb kör: *Jenson Button (McLaren; 1:36.568)

<tbody>

</tbody>Az edzésen elsőként Vergne hagyta el a boxutcát. Az idő nem sokat változott az első edzés óta, két fokkal melegebb a levegő, míg az aszfalt hőmérséklete csaknem tíz fokkal emelkedett. Bruno Senna és Heikki Kovalainen először ül autóba, az első edzésen csapataik tartalék pilótái helyettesítették a brazilt és a finnt.
Ezúttal nem volt tapogatózás, azonnal gyors köröket futottak a pilóták, akik közül Grosjean volt a leggyorsabb a kezdetekben – 1:34.514 perccel állt az élre. Di Resta ugyanakkor túl szélesen kanyarodott, a fűre futva megcsúszott, és a gumifalnak ütközve leállt az autója. A skót kiszállt a Force Indiából, de az edzést leállították piros zászlóval.
Az autó első légterelője eltörött, s miközben elszállították az autót a bukótérből, ketyegett az óra. Az első körök után Grosjean, Vettel, Pérez, Vergne, Ricciardo, Senna volt a sorrend, a mezőny fele azonban még nem futott mért kört, sőt Kobajasi, Massa, Button, Schumacher és Rosberg ki sem jött a boxból.
A 12. percben újraindult az edzés. A pilóták az edzésre kapott új készlet kemény gumikkal mentek, a lágyakat későbbre tartogatták.
Alonso 1:34.287-tel kezdett, azonnal az élre állt, Hamilton 111 ezreddel maradt el tőle. Di Resta közben búsan sétált vissza csapata garázsába, ez az edzés számára értékelhetetlenné vált.

Alonso újabb körében az első és a harmadik szektorban is rekord részidőket ért el, de a középsőt elrontotta, így nem javított az eredményén. Räikkönen közben a KERS meghibásodása miatt a boxba hajtott, és kiszállt a Lotusból.
Miközben Hamilton 17 ezredre megközelítette Alonso legjobbját, Pérez az első szektorban csúcsidőt futott. A köre végén azonban 824 ezreddel elmaradt az éllovas spanyoltól. Button és Webber meg is tudta előzni a Ferrari pilótáját, az első edzést az élen záró angol 1:31.150-nel ugrott az első helyre.
Grosjean az első két szektorban ment legjobb időt, de a sikánban megcsúszott, és végül 109 ezredes hátránnyal a 3. helyre ugrott előre. 
Az első félóra után Button, Webber, Grosjean, Alonso, Hamilton, Vettel, Pérez, Massa, Hülkenberg, Kobajasi volt az első tíz sorrendje. Petrov hajtott a pályára elsőként a lágy gumikon.
Vettel még a keményebben száguldva ért el 1:34.080 perces eredményt, amivel az élre ugrott, 7 századdal Button elé. A két Mercedes még nem hagyta el a boxutcát, pedig 35 perc eltelt az edzésből.





*A Red Bull átvenné a McLaren szerepét Japánban – előzetes*

<tbody>

</tbody>Vettel a pályán nagyon gyors volt, 1:33.961-gyel elsőként jutott 1:34 alá. Közben Kobajasi lágy gumikon hagyta el a boxutcát. A japán a sárga betűs abroncsokon 22 ezredre megközelítette Vettel idejét. Újabb értékelhető körre már nem futotta a lágy gumikból.
Button volt a következő a lágy abroncsokon, mindhárom szektorban a legjobb részeredményt elérve 1:33.349-cel átvette a vezetést. Grosjean azonban nála is jobbat ment, 1:33.107-tel ugrott az élre a Lotusszal. Massa elmaradt Buttontól, igaz, neki a második mért köre számított, amely már nem volt az igazi, az elsőn ugyanis elhagyta a pályát.
Az edzés felénél Grosjean, Button, Massa, Pérez, Vettel, Kobajasi, Webber, Alonso, Maldonado, Hamilton, Schumacher volt a sorrend, Rosberg ugyan a délelőtti motorhibája után ment két kört, mért eredménye nem volt. 
Vettel a lágy gumikon a második és a harmadik szektorban rekordidőt futva 1:32.836 perces eredményt ért el, és az élre állt.
Alonso menete következett, az első szektorban a gyors Ferrarival éppen Grosjean elé, de Vetteltől 257 ezreddel elmaradva a 2. helyre ugrott előre. Az első szabadedzésen gyengébb eredményeket elérő vb-aspiráns páros valóban odatette magát a második másfél órában.





*Szuzuka, a tökéletes nyolcas – pályabemutató*

<tbody>

</tbody>Massa közben azt jelezte a rádión, hogy annyira szemcsésedik a lágy gumija, hogy látja a pilótafülkéből. A hátsókon a visszapillantó tükrön keresztül észleli ugyanezt – valóban jók lettek az idei visszapillantók…
Hamilton a lágy gumikon 1:32.707 perccel Vettel elé ugrott, bő fél óra maradt a szabadedzésből. Hülkenberg feljött a 3. helyre Hamilton és Vettel mögé, míg Webber két fantasztikus szektoridővel átvette a vezetést: csak az utolsó szakaszon nem ő volt a leggyorsabb, de így is 1:32.493 perces eredményt ért el.
Räikkönen a KERS meghibásodása miatt várt a gyors körével a lágy gumikon, míg Rosberg a kemény keveréken is a 60. percig halasztotta az első mért körét. A német a keményebb gumikon a 13. helyre jött fel.
Miközben a versenyzők többsége már letudta lágy gumis gyors köreit, és 25 perccel a vége előtt az első tíz helyen kialakult a Webber, Hamilton, Vettel, Hülkenberg, Alonso, Grosjean, Button, Massa, Schumacher sorrend, Rosberg és Räikkönen kényszerből kivárt, míg a jó eredményre szintén esélyes Di Resta a boxból figyelte az eseményeket korábbi kicsúszása után.







*Schumacher az első edzést az 5. helyen zárta, a másodikon kicsúszott*

<tbody>

</tbody>A többiek teletankolt autóval köröztek a lágy gumikon – erre biztosan nem lesz esélye Rosbergnek és Räikkönennek.
13 perccel a vége előtt Schumacher megcsúszott, és a gumifalba csapódott – ugyanott (a Spoon-kanyarban) és ugyanúgy, mint korábban Di Resta. A Mercedes nagyobb sebességgel ment a falnak, megint jöhetett a darus kocsi az elszállításhoz. Schumacher hátba veregette a pályabírókat, és jó munkát kívánt nekik.
A Degnerben Massa hagyta el a pályát, már nem először. Az edzést ezúttal nem állították le piros zászlóval, gyorsan elvitték Schumacher autóját.
Az utolsó tíz percre Rosberg inkább teletankolt Mercedesszel ment ki, nem a gyors körre hajtott rá, míg Räikkönen inkább időmérős szimulációt futott. Ám az aluljáróban kiszélesítette a második Degner kijáratát, és odalett a gyors köre.
A következő már nem lett az igazi, a nagy forgalomban csak a 14. legjobb eredményt érte el.
Az utolsó baleset Petrové volt, az orosz Caterhamjéről leszakadt a hátsó légterelő, és szerencsésen megúszta, hogy nem az egyik veszélyes ponton csúszott meg a sikán felé vezető hosszú egyenesben.
Az edzés így ért véget, a pilóták még néhány rajtgyakorlatot végrehajtottak. Webber zárt az élen Hamilton és Vettel előtt.


*JAPÁN NAGYDÍJ, 2. SZABADEDZÉS 
*

* 1.**Mark Webber**ausztrál**Red Bull-Renault**1:32.493**átlag: 226.019 km/ó**34 kör** 2.**Lewis Hamilton**brit**McLaren-Mercedes**1:32.707**0.214 mp h.**32** 3.**Sebastian Vettel**német**Red Bull-Renault**1:32.836**0.343**37** 4.**Nico Hülkenberg**német**Force India-Mercedes**1:32.987**0.494**30** 5.**Fernando Alonso**spanyol**Ferrari**1:33.093**0.600**28** 6.**Romain Grosjean**francia**Lotus-Renault**1:33.107**0.614**35** 7.**Jenson Button**brit**McLaren-Mercedes**1:33.349**0.856**22** 8.**Bruno Senna**brazil**Williams-Renault**1:33.499**1.006**35** 9.**Felipe Massa**brazil**Ferrari**1:33.614**1.121**32**10.**Michael Schumacher**német**Mercedes**1:33.750**1.257**13**11.**Nico Rosberg**német**Mercedes**1:33.866**1.373**19**12.**Sergio Perez**mexikói**Sauber-Ferrari**1:33.903**1.410**36**13.**Kobajasi Kamui**japán**Sauber-Ferrari**1:33.983**1.490**33**14.**Kimi Räikkönen**finn**Lotus-Renault**1:34.291**1.798**12**15.**Pastor Maldonado**venezuelai**Williams-Renault**1:34.300**1.807**33**16.**Daniel Ricciardo**ausztrál**Toro Rosso-Ferrari**1:34.863**2.370**32**17.**Jean-Eric Vergne**francia**Toro Rosso-Ferrari**1:35.080**2.587**34**18.**Heikki Kovalainen**finn**Caterham-Renault**1:35.711**3.218**41**19.**Vitalij Petrov**orosz**Caterham-Renault**1:35.870**3.377**37**20.**Timo Glock**német**Marussia-Cosworth**1:36.194**3.701**32**21.**Charles Pic**francia**Marussia-Cosworth**1:36.636**4.143**28**22.**Pedro de la Rosa**spanyol**HRT-Cosworth**1:37.342**4.849**30**23.**Narain Karthikeyan**indiai**HRT-Cosworth**1:37.701**5.208**35**24.**Paul di Resta**brit**Force India-Mercedes**idő nélkül**2*

<tbody>

</tbody>*
**AZ 1. SZABADEDZÉS EREDMÉNYLISTÁJA**

*
*1.**Jenson Button**brit**McLaren-Mercedes**1:34.507**átlag: 221.202 km/ó**20 kör**2.**Lewis Hamilton**brit**McLaren-Mercedes**1:34.740**0.233 mp h.**26**3.**Mark Webber**ausztrál**Red Bull-Renault**1:34.856**0.349**24**4.**Nico Rosberg**német**Mercedes**1:35.059**0.552**18**5.**Michael Schumacher**német**Mercedes**1:35.122**0.615**20**6.**Kobajasi Kamui**japán**Sauber-Ferrari**1:35.199**0.692**27**7.**Felipe Massa**brazil**Ferrari**1:35.283**0.776**24**8.**Paul di Resta**brit**Force India-Mercedes**1:35.299**0.792**18**9.**Nico Hülkenberg**német**Force India-Mercedes**1:35.474**0.967**22**10.**Pastor Maldonado**venezuelai**Williams-Renault**1:35.478**0.971**24**11.**Fernando Alonso**spanyol**Ferrari**1:35.484**0.977**26**12.**Sergio Perez**mexikói**Sauber-Ferrari**1:35.584**1.077**24**13.**Kimi Räikkönen**finn**Lotus-Renault**1:35.691**1.184**22**14.**Romain Grosjean**francia**Lotus-Renault**1:35.724**1.217**21**15.**Daniel Ricciardo**ausztrál**Toro Rosso-Ferrari**1:36.123**1.616**19**16.**Jean-Eric Vergne**francia**Toro Rosso-Ferrari**1:36.222**1.715**25**17.**Sebastian Vettel**német**Red Bull-Renault**1:36.366**1.859**23**18.**Valtteri Bottas**finn**Williams-Renault**1:36.389**1.882**24**19.**Timo Glock**német**Marussia-Cosworth**1:37.716**3.209**17**20.**Vitalij Petrov**orosz**Caterham-Renault**1:38.295**3.788**23**21.**Charles Pic**francia**Marussia-Cosworth**1:38.616**4.109**25**22.**Narain Karthikeyan**indiai**HRT-Cosworth**1:39.043**4.536**25**23.**Giedo van der Garde**holland**Caterham-Renault**1:39.374**4.867**22**24.**Pedro de la Rosa**spanyol**HRT-Cosworth**1:39.688**5.181**19*

<tbody>

</tbody>*
**A LEGUTÓBBI TÍZ JAPÁN GP LEGJOBBJAI **

*
*Győztes**Pole pozíció**Leggyorsabb kör**2002**Michael Schumacher**Michael Schumacher**Michael Schumacher**2003**Rubens Barrichello**Rubens Barrichello**Ralf Schumacher**2004**Michael Schumacher**Michael Schumacher**Rubens Barrichello**2005**Kimi Räikkönen**Ralf Schumacher**Kimi Räikkönen**2006**Fernando Alonso**Felipe Massa**Fernando Alonso**2007 (Fudzsi)**Lewis Hamilton**Lewis Hamilton**Lewis Hamilton**2008 (Fudzsi)**Fernando Alonso**Lewis Hamilton**Felipe Massa**2009**Sebastian Vettel**Sebastian Vettel**Mark Webber**2010**Sebastian Vettel**Sebastian Vettel**Mark Webber**2011 
**Jenson Button 
**Sebastian Vettel 
**Jenson Button 
*

<tbody>

</tbody>*
**A VB ÁLLÁSA**

*
*GYŐZELEM**DOBOGÓ**PONTSZERZÉS**PONT* *1.**Fernando Alonso**3**8**13**194**2.**Sebastian Vettel**2**5**11**165**3.**Kimi Räikkönen**–**6**13**149**4.**Lewis Hamilton**3**6**10**142**5.**Mark Webber**2**2**11**132**6.**Jenson Button**2**5**9**119**7.**Nico Rosberg**1**2**10**93**8.**Romain Grosjean**–**3**7**82**9.**Sergio Pérez**–**3**7**66**10.**Felipe Massa**–**–**8**51**11.**Paul di Resta**–**–**8**44**12.**Michael Schumacher**–**1**7**43**13.**Kobajasi Kamui**–**–**6**35**14.**Nico Hülkenberg**–**–**6**31**15.**Pastor Maldonado**1**1**2**29**16.**Bruno Senna**–**–**7**25**17.**Jean-Éric Vergne**–**–**2**8**18.**Daniel Ricciardo**–**–**3**6*

<tbody>

</tbody>*

*
*KONSTRUKTŐRÖK* *1.**Red Bull-Renault**297**2.**McLaren-Mercedes**261**3.**Ferrari**245**4.**Lotus-Renault**231**5.**Mercedes**136**6.**Sauber-Ferrari**101**7.**Force India-Mercedes**75**8.**Williams-Renault**54**9.**Toro Rosso-Ferrari**14*

<tbody>

</tbody>






*A DRS-zóna a célegyenesben húsz méterrel rövidebb a tavalyinál*

<tbody>

</tbody> 

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 6)

*Vettel az élen az utolsó szabadedzésen*

2012. 10. 06. 05.31 <right> 

</right>



<right>
</right>

*A Red Bull versenyzői uralták a Japán Nagydíj harmadik szabadedzését Suzukában, az első helyen Sebastian Vettel végzett, csapattársa Mark Webber előtt. A harmadik időt Felipe Massa érte el a Ferrarival.


**Japán Nagydíj - 3. szabadedzés végeredménye:*

*Hely**Versenyző**Csapat**Idő**Kör**1**Sebastian Vettel**Red Bull**1’32.136**17**2**Mark Webber**Red Bull**1’32.371**20**3**Felipe Massa**Ferrari**1’32.824**13**4**Michael Schumacher**Mercedes**1’32.918**23**5**Sergio Perez**Sauber**1’32.920**19**6**Kamui Kobayashi**Sauber**1’32.924**15**7**Romain Grosjean**Lotus**1’33.008**21**8**Jenson Button**McLaren**1’33.025**16**9**Paul di Resta**Force India**1’33.094**17**10**Pastor Maldonado**Williams**1’33.160**16**11**Fernando Alonso**Ferrari**1’33.184**14**12**Kimi Räikkönen**Lotus**1’33.224**15**13**Lewis Hamilton**McLaren**1’33.569**14**14**Jean-Éric Vergne**Toro Rosso**1’33.722**18**15**Nico Rosberg**Mercedes**1’33.899**23**16**Bruno Senna**Williams**1’33.984**19**17**Daniel Ricciardo**Toro Rosso**1’34.023**19**18**Nico Hülkenberg**Force India**1’34.369**11**19**Heikki Kovalainen**Caterham**1’35.568**19**20**Vitaly Petrov**Caterham**1’36.355**18**21**Timo Glock**Marussia**1’36.389**11**22**Charles Pic**Marussia**1’36.517**18**23**Narain Karthikeyan**HRT**1’36.649**12**24**Pedro de la Rosa**HRT**1’36.875**16*

<tbody>

</tbody>​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 6)

*F1: A Red Bullé az első sor a Japán Nagydíjon

*



*


Remekelt a Red Bull a Japán Nagydíj időmérőjén: az első rajtkocka Sebastian Vettelé, a második Mark Webberé lett. Jenson Button zárt a 3. helyen, de öt rajthelyes büntetése miatt a hazaiak kedvence, Kobajasi Kamui ugrott előre a 3. rajtkockába, mellőle Romain Grosjean indulhat. Fernando Alonso a 6., Lewis Hamilton a 9. rajtkockából várhatja a vasárnap magyar idő szerint 8 órakor rajtoló versenyt.

*Bár a McLaren pilótái a harmadik szabadedzésen még a forgalomra foghatták, hogy nem tudtak a Red Bull autóinak nyomában maradni Szuzukában, az időmérőn kiderült, hogy a világbajnoki címvédő istálló külön kategóriát képvisel a Japán Nagydíjon. Sebastian Vettel zsinórban negyedik rajtelsőségét jegyezte Szuzukába, ahol eddig verhetetlen az időmérő edzéseken, de Mark Webber sem szégyenkezhet, nem sokkal maradt el csapattársától.



A szabadedzéseken mutatott sebességüket látva a kettős győzelem sem elképzelhetetlen.
A harmadik helyen, akárcsak tavaly, Jenson Button zárta az időmérőt, ám az egy évvel korábbival ellentétben ezt nem tarthatja meg, mert váltócsere miatt hátrébb sorolják a 8. pozícióba. A McLaren-istálló 1991 óta nem szerzett rajtelsőséget Szuzukában, és mivel Lewis Hamilton jöövőre a Mercedesnél folytatja, vele egy darabig nem is fog. Az angol a 9. helyen zárta az időmérőt, amely során folyamatosan panaszkodott autójára a csapatrádión.
A második sor Kobajasi Kamuié és Romain Grosjeané lett, de a hazaiak hőse és a Lotus francia pilótája isakkor futottagyors körét, amikor Kimi Räikkönenm megpördülése miatt sárga.-zászlót lengettek a Spoon-kanyrban. Esetüket még vizsgálhatják.
A vb-éllovas Fernando Alonso örülne büntetésüknek, amellyel az időmérőn megszerzett 7. helyezése ellenére az sem lenne kizárható, hogy a 2. rajtsorból indul.
Michael Schumacher utolsó soros indulása viszont majdnem biztos, a német a 13. helyen zárta az időmérőt, de a szingapúri balesete és büntetése miatt tíz hellyel hátrébb kerül. Szintén büntetést kapott Nico Hülkenberg, aki váltócsere miatt a 10. pozíciót veszíti el.
*
ELŐZMÉNYEK*

A Japán Nagydíj időmérő edzésére a várakozásoknak megfelelően felhőssé vált az égbolt, de esőre nem lehet számítani. A levegő 26, az aszfalt 37 fokos, kicsit hűvösebb, mint pénteken ilyenkor.
Az időmérő előtt két pilóta számolhat büntetéssel, Jenson Button váltócsere miatt öt rajtkockát veszít, míg Michael Schumacher a Szingapúrban okozott ütközés miatt tíz rajthellyel kerül hátrébb ahhoz képest, amilyen helyen zárja az időmérőt.
*
1. SZAKASZ*

Lassan indult a mozgás, egy perc eltelt eseménytelenül, majd elsőként Di Resta hajtott ki a pályára. A Force Indiának nehéz hétvégéje van, pénteken Di Resta, szombat délelőtt Hülkenberg csúszott ki a pályáról, neki a gumifalnak – utóbbi autóját még lázasan szerelik a garázsban.

Hülkenberg a Degner-kanyarban sodródott ki, a két pályaszakasz „találkozásánál”, az aluljáró előtti dupla kanyar eddig is nehéz volt, de az idén előtte kezdődik az újraaszfaltozott szakasz, és az új, valamint a régi felület találkozása súlyos gondokat okoz a versenyzőknek.
Az 5. percben már kilencen voltak a pályán, a két Lotus és Alonso is elhagyta a boxutcát. Di Resta 1:33.661-gyel nyitott, természetesen a kemény keverékű gumin.
Az autójával pénteken és szombat délelőtt is bajlódó Räikkönen, majd Grosjean vette át a vezetést, a francia 1:33.328-cal. Alonso a két Lotus közé érkezett, de kint volt már az 1991 óta a McLaren első pole pozíciójára törő Hamilton is.
Miközben Pérez lecsúszott a pályáról, Massa állt az élre 1:32.946-tal. Webber is megelőzte Grosjeant. Button és Hamilton azonban a francia mögé, a 4. és az 5. helyre érkezett. Vettel csak a szakasz felénél hagyta el a boxutcát, Schumacher, Maldonado és Hülkenberg még akkor sem.

Vettel első körével 1:32.608-cal az élre is ugrott, a német és a venezuelai is kijött a boxból – Maldonado egyből a lágy gumikon. A Williams-pilóta azonban elmaradt Vetteltől. Hülkenberg autóját megjavították, a Force India németje is kijött a boxból – szintén lágy gumikon. Räikkönen is felrakatta a sárga betűs gumikat.
Hülkenberg feljött Vettel mögé a 2. helyre, Rosberg csúszott a kiesőzóna felé. Räikkönen1:32.221-gyel az élre állt, a kiesőzónában a kiscsapatok pilótái mellett Ricciardo volt. Egyre töben voltak kint lágy gumikon. Pérez 1:32.147-tel az élre állt, majd Kobajasi 1:32.042-vel megfutotta a hétvége eddigi legjobb eredményét.
Schumachernek továbbra sem volt mért köre, ami biztató volt a Toro Rosso pilótái által megelőzött Bruno Senna számára. Ám a Williams pilótáját Vergne feltartotta. Schumi végül bejött a 16. helyre, Senna kiesett, előtte viszont éppen az a Vergne végzett, aki feltartotta – ebből büntetés is kisülhet a Toro Rosso pilótája számára. 
Végül Grosjean zárt az élen 1:32.029-cel.
A 18. rajthelytől lefelé Senna, Kovalainen, Glock, De la Rosa, Pic, Petrov, Karthikeyan sorrend alakult ki.
*
2. SZAKASZ*

A két Lotuson kívül Alonso is futott gyors kört az első szakaszban lágy gumikon, a spanyol megkezdett egy készletet.

Elsőként Kobajasi hajtott ki a pályára, amelyen az aszfalt már 33 fokosra csökkent – ez elméletileg a McLaren malmára hajthatja a vizet a Red Bull-lal szemben, de Hamilton az első szakaszban elégedetlen volt az autóval.
Alonso és Massa használt, a Red Bull és a McLaren párosa, valamint Schumacher vadonatúj lágy gumikon kezdte meg a száguldást. Kobajasi 1:32.368-cal nyitott. Alonso elmaradt tőle a használt gumikon, Vettel viszont az újakon1:31.501-et futott. Massa, aki az első szakaszban nem fejezte be a gyors körét a lágy gumikon, kihasználta, hogy frissebbek az abroncsai, és megelőzte Alonsót.

Button 2 tizedre feljött Vettelre, Webber és Hamilton mögéjük érkezett. A Lotus pilótái is használt lágy gumikon kezdtek, Grosjean a 7., Räikkönen a 9. helyen állt az első menet után – Alonso volt közöttük.
Schumacher ezúttal sem kapkodta el, a többiekkel szemben nem hagyta el a boxutcát. Vajon a tíz rajthelyes büntetése miatt spórol a gumikkal, és mindent a versenyre tartogat?
A szakasz hajrája előtt csak Vettel, Button, Webber és Hamilton lehet biztos a továbbjutásban, Massa azonban az első szakaszban látott eredmények miatt még aggódhat. Ki is ment a brazil a pályára új lágy gumikon.
Biztos, ami biztos alapon Hamilton is kiment a pályára, miközben Schumacher csak melegítette a gumikat.
Alonso az új lágy gumikkal már feljött a 3. helyre, s biztosította továbbjutását. Kobajasi is megelőzte a boxban várakozó Webbert. Räikkönen is biztosította továbbjutását, Hamilton visszament a boxba, nem ment mért kört. Massa viszont nem tudott javítani, és a kiesők közé került. Schumacher és Rosberg is a 2. szakasz áldozata lett.
A 11. rajthelytől lefelé Massa, Di Resta, Schumacher (plusz tíz rajthely), Maldonado, Rosbrg, Ricciardo, Vergne sorrend alakult ki.
*
3. SZAKASZ*

A pole-ért folyó csatában a két-két Red Bull, Sauber, Lotus és McLaren (Button öt rajthelyes büntetése miatt csak Hamilton lehet versenyben az első rajtkockáért) mellett Alonso és Hülkenberg vehet részt, a Force India pilótájáról azonban kiderült, hogy váltócsere miatt öt rajthelyes büntetést kap. A délelőtti kicsúszása során sérült meg a tengelykapcsolója.
A tízperces záró etap elején a Lotus, a McLaren és a Red Bull párosa is a pályára hajtott.
Miközben Vettel javítani tudott a korábbi eredményén 1:30.839-cel, Räikkönen és Hamilton is elmaradt attól. Webber, Button és Grosjean is bejött a finn és az angol elé.
Alonso, Hülkenberg és a két Sauber kivárt. Amikor az első hat visszajött a boxba, Pérez kiment az üres pályára.
Amikor elkezdet a gyor körét, a többiek is elhagyták a boxutcát. A mexikói megelőzte Räikkönent és Hamiltont, a finn a válasz körében a Spoon-kanyarban megcsúszott, és a kavicságyban kötött ki. Kobajasi és Grosjean még meg tudta előzni, de a többiek nem fejezhették be teljes gázzal a gyors körüket. Utólag a japán esete is felettébb gyanús…
*
A végén a pályán Vettel, Webber, Button, Kobajasi, Grosjean, Pérez, Alonso, Räikkönen, Hamilton, Hülkenberg sorrend alakult ki, de Button és Hülkenberg 5-5 rajthelyes büntetése miatt biztosan hátrébb kerül.*

*RAJT RÁCS*


*1.**Sebastian Vettel**német**Red Bull-Renault**2.**Mark Webber**ausztrál**Red Bull-Renault**3.**Kobajasi Kamui**japán**Sauber-Ferrari**4.**Romain Grosjean**francia**Lotus-Renault**5.**Sergio Perez**mexikói**Sauber-Ferrari**6.**Fernando Alonso**spanyol**Ferrari**7.**Kimi Räikkönen**finn**Lotus-Renault**8.**Jenson Button**brit**McLaren-Mercedes***9.**Lewis Hamilton**brit**McLaren-Mercedes**10.**Felipe Massa**brazil**Ferrari**11.**Paul di Resta**brit**Force India-Mercedes**12.**Pastor Maldonado**venezuelai**Williams-Renault**13.**Nico Rosberg**német**Mercedes**14.**Daniel Ricciardo**ausztrál**Toro Rosso-Ferrari**15.**Nico Hülkenberg**német**Force India-Mercedes***16.**Jean-Eric Vergne**francia**Toro Rosso-Ferrari**17.**Bruno Senna**brazil**Williams-Renault**18.**Heikki Kovalainen**finn**Caterham-Renault**19.**Timo Glock**német**Marussia-Cosworth**20.**Pedro de la Rosa**spanyol**HRT-Cosworth**21.**Charles Pic**francia**Marussia-Cosworth**22.**Vitalij Petrov**orosz**Caterham-Renault**23.**Michael Schumacher**német**Mercedes****24.**Narain Karthikeyan**indiai**HRT-Cosworth***váltócsere miatt 5 rajthelyes büntetés 
* ***szingapúri baleset okozásáért 10 rajthelyes büntetés 
* 

<tbody>

</tbody>
*
*
*1.**Sebastian Vettel**német**Red Bull-Renault**1:30.839**átlag: 230.134 km/ó**2.**Mark Webber**ausztrál**Red Bull-Renault**1:31.090**0.251 mp h.**3.**Jenson Button**brit**McLaren-Mercedes**1:31.290**0.451**4.**Kobajasi Kamui**japán**Sauber-Ferrari**1:31.700**0.861**5.**Romain Grosjean**francia**Lotus-Renault**1:31.898**1.059**6.**Sergio Perez**mexikói**Sauber-Ferrari**1:32.022**1.183**7.**Fernando Alonso**spanyol**Ferrari**1:32.114**1.275**8.**Kimi Räikkönen**finn**Lotus-Renault**1:32.208**1.369**9.**Lewis Hamilton**brit**McLaren-Mercedes**1:32.327**1.488**10.**Nico Hülkenberg**német**Force India-Mercedes**idő nélkül**11.**Felipe Massa**brazil**Ferrari**1:32.293**12.**Paul di Resta**brit**Force India-Mercedes**1:32.327**13.**Michael Schumacher**német**Mercedes**1:32.469**14.**Pastor Maldonado**venezuelai**Williams-Renault**1:32.512**15.**Nico Rosberg**német**Mercedes**1:32.625**16.**Daniel Ricciardo**ausztrál**Toro Rosso-Ferrari**1:32.954**17.**Jean-Eric Vergne**francia**Toro Rosso-Ferrari**1:33.368**18.**Bruno Senna**brazil**Williams-Renault**1:33.405**19.**Heikki Kovalainen**finn**Caterham-Renault**1:34.657**20.**Timo Glock**német**Marussia-Cosworth**1:35.213**21.**Pedro de la Rosa**spanyol**HRT-Cosworth**1:35.385**22.**Charles Pic**francia**Marussia-Cosworth**1:35.429**23.**Vitalij Petrov**orosz**Caterham-Renault**1:35.432**24.**Narain Karthikeyan**indiai**HRT-Cosworth**1:36.734* 

<tbody>

</tbody>
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 7)

*Di Resta: Valamit tenni kell a sikánnal*






<right> 

</right>*Paul di Resta arra kérte az FIA-t, szigorítsanak a suzukai sikán előírásain, pontosan határozzák meg, hogyan kell helyet hagyni a pálya ezen részén az időmérő kör előtt.

*A Force India pilótáját a szombati időmérő edzésen több alkalommal lassú autók akadályozták rádión panaszkodott is, amikor a Red Bull és a Lotus között kellett elhaladnia. Egy másik alkalommal a Toro Rosso tartotta fel.

Ez csak egy volt a számos eset közül, amely a suzukai pálya utolsó kanyarkombinációjában alakult ki, Sebastian Vettel az akadályozásért figyelmeztetést, Jean-Eric Vergne rajtrács büntetést kapott.

_*"Azok alapján amit itt láttunk, talán másképp kellene minket eligazítani. Meg kellene mondani, ha távolságot akarunk kialakítani az előttünk lévőhöz képest, akkor melyik oldalt válasszuk. Nem láttam ennyire rossz helyzetet sehol, így talán erre az FIA-nak és Charlie-nak (Whiting) figyelni kell. Veszélyes a sebességkülönbség, az érkező autó 315 kilométer/órás sebességgel halad, míg az első fokozatban lévők talán 60 kilométer/órával. Talán meg kell vizsgálni, a távolság kialakítására mennyire lehet lassítani."*_

A Williams pilótája, Bruno Senna nem tudott bejutni az időmérő edzés második etapjába, mert a sikánnál Vergne akadályozta. A brazil pilóta osztja di Resta véleményét, úgy érzi, hogy a pálya karaktere nem ad lehetőséget a lassú pilótáknak arra, hogy az érkező autóra reagáljanak.

_*"A minimális sebesség a 130R-nél 300 kilométer/óra és ha 150 kilométer/órás sebességgel teljesíted, akkor a fiúk gyorsan utolérnek. Normál esetben, ha látsz egy autót áthaladni a 130R-en és te nem padlógázzal mész, akkor simán utolér. A hátulról érkező autó sebessége túl nagy és nem hiszem, hogy bárki reagálni tudna rá."



*_



_*
*_*
Button: Remélem a McLaren engem támogat 2013-ban*

<right>*Jenson Button úgy gondolja, a McLaren benne látja a jövő évi világbajnokságra esélyes pilótát.

*Lewis Hamilton az év végén elhagyja a csapatot és Button - negyedik szezonját kezdve a McLarennél - a fiatal mexikói Sergio Perez csapattársa lesz. 

Mielőtt Hamilton úgy döntött, elhagyja a McLarent, Button elmondta, reméli 2008 világbajnoka marad a csapatnál. 

*Most azonban a brit pilótának a 22 éves Perezzel kell megosztania a garázst:*

*"Egy tapasztalt pilóta a csapatban megváltoztathatja a dolgokat, ezt szeretem. Nem értékelem alul Perezt. Lewishoz képest tapasztalatlan és ez lesz az első éve a csapatnál, de gyors lesz. Sokkal kiegyensúlyozott sebességet tud mutatni egy évvel később, de én leszek az a személy a McLarennél, akit jövőre a bajnoki címért támogatni kell." *

Button beismerte, nagyon meglepte Hamilton döntése. 

*"Mivel minden szezont ezért a csapatért versenyzel végig, a futamgyőzelemre kell koncentrálni. Mindnyájan különböző kihívásokat szeretünk és különböző dolgokat szeretnénk elérni. Ő valami újat szeretett volna kipróbálni." *

*A Formula-1 vezetője, Bernie Ecclestone elmondta:*

*"Lewis szeretett volna távozni a McLarentől, mert nem érezte jól magát. Ezt elmondta nekem és úgy válaszoltam, menjen oda, ahol jól érzi magát, ha egy olyan szerződést tud kötni, amely előnyös számára."



*



*
**
A Mercedest is meglepte Schumacher döntése
*
</right>*Michael Schumacher még a Mercedes vezetőit is meglepte, amikor a csütörtöki sajtótájékoztatón bejelentette visszavonulását.*<right>

</right><right> 
<right>*lását.*Az Auto Motor und Sport közölte, Ross Brawn és Norbert Haug úgy érezte, hátba támadta őket a hétszeres világbajnok, amikor bejelentette visszavonulását, a csapat vezetése csak öt perccel a sajtótájékoztató előtt tudta meg, mi is történik. 

*"Más típusú sajtótájékoztatóra készültünk"* *- közölte Haug.* 

*"Michael, Ross és én azokra a kérdésekre akartunk válaszolni, melyek azt követően merültek fel, hogy bejelentettük Lewis Hamilton szerződtetését." *

*Haug elmondta, számára nem jelentett volna problémát, ha Schumacher Formula-1-es pályafutását a Saubernél folytatja. *

*"Mi rossz lett volna ebben?" *

*De a Sauber elnöke, Monisha Kaltenborn pénteken beismerte, nem folytattak tárgyalást a 43 éves pilótával.*</right>
</right>​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 8)

*Japán Nagydíj - Vettel győzött, Alonso kiesett

*





*Sebastian Vettel, a Red Bull német pilótája nyerte vasárnap a Forma-1-es Japán Nagydíjat, az autós gyorsasági-világbajnokság idei tizenötödik versenyét.*

A vb-címvédő Vettel mögött a brazil Felipe Massa (Ferrari) lett a második és a hazai közönség előtt szereplő Kobajasi Kamui (Sauber) pedig a harmadik.

A német autóversenyző rajt-cél győzelmet aratott a szuzukai pályán és négy pontra közelítette meg Fernando Alonsót a pontversenyben. A Ferrari spanyol éllovasa ugyanis a rajt után kiesett.

A sorozatban kétszeres világbajnok Vettel, idei harmadik, pályafutását tekintve pedig a 24. futamgyőzelmét szerezte meg.

*A rajt után a finn Kimi Räikkönen (Lotus) hátulról megkoccantotta az ötödik helyről startoló Alonso Ferrarijának hátsó kerekét, a spanyol pilóta kicsúszott a pályáról, majd próbált visszajönni, de defektet (is) kapott és ezzel számára véget ért a Japán GP.*

*A német Nico Rosberg (Mercedes) szintén kiesett, miután ütközött a brazil Bruno Sennával (Williams).*

*Beküldték a biztonsági autót, amely két kör után távozott.*

Vettel végig nagyon biztonságosan és gyorsan vezetett, így üldözői megközelíteni sem tudták. A második pozícióért ugyanakkor nagy harc alakult ki: Massa, aki a középmezőnyből startolt, óriási bravúrral a 18. körben felküzdötte magát a második helyre, s ezt követően a célig meg tudta tartani pozícióját.

*Kobajasi szintén remekül versenyzett, ugyan a brit Jenson Button (McLaren) keményen üldözőbe vette, de nem tudta befogni a japánt, aki pályafutása legjobb eredményét érte el a hazai publikum óriási üdvrivalgása közepette.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 9)

*Whitmarsh: Most kerül a Ferrari valódi nyomás alá*






*
A McLaren úgy gondolja, Fernando Alonso és a Ferrari most kerül csak igazi nyomás alá a világbajnoki harcban, azt követően, hogy a Japán Nagydíjon a spanyol pilóta korán búcsúzott.

*Habár Lewis Hamilton nem tudott olyan teljesítményt nyújtani, amellyel a győzelemért harcolhatott volna, így is 42 pontra csökkentette hátrányát spanyol riválisával szemben, aki az idei szezonban második alkalommal esett ki. 

A McLaren csapatfőnöke, Martin Whitmarsh elmondta, a világbajnokságban bármi megtörténhet - habár tudja, jelenleg a Red Bull jelenti a legnagyobb veszélyt a Ferrari számára. 
*
"Úgy gondolom, Fernando nagyon szomorúan térhet haza"* - közölte Whitmarsh. 

*"Valódi nyomás alá került, nagyobb nyomás alá Sebastiantól, mint tőlünk, de ennek ellenére csökkentettük a hátrányt és öt verseny van még hátra. Azt hiszem, ezen a hétvégén nem a legkiválóbb teljesítményt nyújtottuk és ilyen helyzetben vissza kell lépni, megnézni az autót és a lehető legjobban felkészülni Koreára. Mindkét pilótánk képes a futamgyőzelemre és öt verseny van még hátra." 
*
Whitmarsh elmondta, a McLaren Japánban nem tudta kihasználni lehetőségeit, Jenson Button esélyeit a sebességváltó büntetés, Hamilton lehetőségeit az időmérő edzésre választott rossz beállítás határozta meg. 

*"A Red Bull volt a legerősebb autó ezen a hétvégén, minden amit tehettünk, hogy nézzük, mit csinálnak. Ezen a hétvégén olyan autónk volt, mellyel a második rajtsorba tudtunk kerülni, de a Red Bull gyorsabb volt. Meg kell nézni, hogyan állítjuk be az autót, hogyan működik, milyen fejlesztésre van szükség a következő pályákra és majd kiderül, vissza tudunk-e vágni. Gyors autónk van néhány versenyen, de fejlesztési verseny vívunk, a Red Bull erősnek tűnik, ez kihívást jelent számunkra. De a kihívás az, hogy reagálni szeretnénk rá."*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 10)

*Williams: Keményen kell dolgozni a pontszerzésen*

2012. 10. 10. 06.30 

<right>





</right>
*A Williams F1 Team a szezon 16. versenyére, a Koreai Nagydíjra készül.**Mark Gillan, műveleti főmérnök: 

"A csalódott suzukai időmérő edzés után mindkét pilóta nagyon jó sebességet mutatott a versenyen, Pastor az erős, nyolcadik helyen végzett. Most Korea következik, szeretnénk építeni erre a sebességre és ezért jobb időmérő edzésre van szükségünk. Az 55 körös koreai versenyen a lágy és a szuperlágy keverékek kerülnek elő, ahogy Monacóban, Kanadában és Szingapúrban is. Ez közepes-nagy sebességű pálya, sima felszínnel. A korábbi években az edzések alatt a tapadás sokat javult és erre lehet számítani ezen a hétvégén is. Ezen javulás miatt fontos, hogy mindkét autót hozzáigazítsuk a pálya változásához, ezért a pályán töltött idő nagyon fontos. Az előrejelzések szerint száraz hétvége várható." 

Pastor Maldonado: 

"A Korean International Circuit nem egy jellegzetes pálya, az egyik legújabb és élvezettel versenyzünk rajta. Célunk a versenyképesség és az, hogy beállítsuk az autót ehhez az alacsony tapadású pályához. Jó kanyarkombinációk találhatók itt és az utolsó szektor egy közepes sebességű, nagyon technikás rész. Örömmel várom már, hogy itt legyek és nagyszerű versenyre számítok." 

Bruno Senna: 

"A Koreai Nagydíj más, mint a többi verseny. Nagy leszorítóerejű pálya, ez feküdhet autónknak. Ez az a pálya, ahol keveset tudtunk gyakorolni, mivel az egyik legújabb a naptárban és ezért nem tudunk szimulátorunkban megfelelő munkát végezni, érdekes lesz látni, mit tudunk nyújtani. A nagy sebességű kanyarok lassú, technikás részekkel kombinálódnak. Keményen kell dolgozni a pontszerzésen." 


Remi Taffin, Renault Sport F1: 

"Korea a motorkihívást tekintve közepes. Az első szektorban három hosszú egyenest csalóka hajtűkanyarok, vagy jobb dőlésű, lassú kanyarok kötik össze. Nagy részben ezt padlógázon lehet teljesíteni, azon dolgozunk, hogy jó csúcssebességet tudjunk elérni, de a motorféket és a kigyorsítást is optimalizálni kell az egyes és a hármas kanyar kemény féktávjára. A második szektor Suzukára emlékeztet, gyors kanyarjai vezetnek az utolsó, lassabb részre, amely technikai kihívást jelent a mérnököknek és a pilótáknak is."









Schumacher a Saubert és a Ferrarit is megkereste

<right>Niki Lauda megerősítette, Michael Schumacher a Saubert és még a Ferrarit is megkereste, amikor kiderült, elveszítheti ülését a Mercedesnél.

Az osztrák Lauda, aki a Mercedes külsős igazgatója lett, beismerte, a hétszeres világbajnok, Schumacher azért veszítette el állását, mert halogatta a döntést jövőjét illetően.

Lauda hozzátette, a Mercedes alternatívákat keresett és sikerült megegyezniük Lewis Hamiltonnal.

"Láthatjuk mennyire gyors mozgású és kegyetlen a Formula-1, a Mercedes gyorsan reagált, amikor Hamilton elérhetővé vált" - közölte a korábbi Formula-1-es pilóta, Alexander Wurz.
Lauda elmondta, amikor Schumacher számára kiderült, a Mercedes Hamiltonnal képzeli el a folytatást, a 43 éves pilóta a Sauberrel is beszélt és a Ferrarit is felhívta.

Végül a hétszeres világbajnok a Japán Nagydíj hétvégéjét megelőző csütörtökön bejelentette visszavonulását.

"Amint kiderült, hogy Lewis a csapathoz érkezik, gyorsan reagáltunk, mert Lewis szerette volna, ha a McLaren tud az új helyzetről. Hosszú ideig a McLarennél volt és szeretett volna korrekt módon távozni. Amikor ez egyértelművé vált, közöltük a nyilvánossággal" - mondta el Ross Brawn, a Mercedes csapatfőnöke.




</right>




<right></right><right>
Dél-koreai Nagydíj - Räikkönen csak tévén látta a pályát
</right><right></right><right>
</right>Kimi Räikkönen, a Lotus pilótája még sohasem látta a hétvégi Forma-1-es Dél-Koreai Nagydíjnak otthont adó jeongami pályát, de azt mondta, nagyon gyorsan "megtanulja".

"Csak a tévén keresztül figyeltem a futamokat, most először fogom közelebbről is megismerni a pályát" - olvasható a finn autóversenyző nyilatkozata az As című spanyol sportnapilapban. "Gyermekkorom óta gyorsan tanulok, sohasem volt ezzel gondom. Sőt, kifejezetten vonzó számomra, ha egy ismeretlen pályát kell felfedeznem. Úgy vélem, a pénteki első szabadedzésen már sikerül megbarátkoznunk egymással."

Öt futammal a zárás előtt a spanyol Fernando Alonso (Ferrari) vezet 194 ponttal, a címvédő német Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull, 190) a második és Räikkönen a harmadik (157).

A finn pilóta, aki 2007-ben lett világbajnok a Ferrarival, 2010-ben és 2011-ben ralizott, majd idén visszatért az F1-be, és a Lotus versenyzője lett.

A jeongami pálya tavalyelőtt mutatkozott be az autósport elitkategóriájában.
<right>
</right>
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 11)

*A Koreai Nagydíj menetrendje*


2012. 10. 11. 06.11 
<right> 
</right>
<right>



</right>​*A hétvégén a koreai Yeongamban kerül megrendezésre a 2012-es világbajnoki szezon 16. futama a 3. Koreai Nagydíj.
*
*Az első Koreai Nagydíjat 2010-ben rendezték meg, a Hermann Tilke tervei alapján épült yeongami pályán.*

*Az idei 3. *Koreai Nagydíjon, azt követően, hogy az előző, Szingapúri és a Japán Nagydíjakon aratott győzelmeivel és Fernando Alonso suzukai kiesésével Sebastian Vettel mindössze 4 pontra faragta le a hátrányát a ponttáblázatot vezető Alonsóval szemben, a legnagyobb kérdés az, hogy vajon valóban Vettel és Alonso csatájává válik-e a 2012-es bajnokság vagy az idei szezonban többször magára találó Lewis Hamiltonnak, esetleg az eddig még nyeretlen Kimi Raikkönennek is megfordul a szerencséje, hogy érdemben beleszóljon a bajnoki küzdelembe. A Ferrari számára mindenesetre intő jel, hogy a Red Bullok az elmúlt két évben igencsak szerették a gyors és változatos kanyarkombinációkkal rendelkező yeongami pályát, egy újabb győzelemmel pedig Vettel a bajnokságban is átvenné a vezetést.*

A Koreai Nagydíj menetrendje (magyar idő szerint) 

Október 12. Péntek 

03:00 Első szabadedzés 

07:00 Második szabadedzés 


Október 13. Szombat 

04:00 Harmadik szabadedzés 

07:00 Időmérőedzés 

08:00 FIA sajtókonferencia az időmérőedzés első három helyezettjével 


Október 14. Vasárnap 

08:00 A 3. Koreai Nagydíj 

10:00 FIA sajtókonferencia a futam első három helyezettjével 


Pálya Infó: 

A pálya hossza: 5615 méter 

Kanyarok száma: 18 

Körök száma: 55 

A futam hossza: 308.630 kilométer 

A 2011-es győztes: Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull-Renault) 

Körrekord: 1:39.605 (Sebastian Vettel Red Bull-Renault 2011)**
*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 13)

*F1: Vettel volt a leggyorsabb a 3. szabadedzésen

*



*

**A Dél-koreai Nagydíj szombati szabadedzésén is Sebastian Vettel és a Red Bull-istálló nyújtotta a legjobb teljesítményt, a címvédő több mint fél másodperccel volt jobb a második helyezett Lewis Hamiltonnál, így favoritként várja az időmérő edzést. Mark Webber motorgondok miatt nem tudott kimenni az edzés végén, így csak a 7. lett. A vb-éllovas Fernando Alonso Vettel, a két McLaren és a két Lotus mögött a 6. helyen zárt.

*
Sebastian Vettel és Fernando Alonso, a világbajnokság két esélyese elégedetten zárta a Dél-koreai Nagydíj első edzésnapját, míg az a két pilóta, aki még esetleg beleszólhat a végső győzelemért folyó küzdelembe, azaz Kimi Räikkönen és Lewis Hamilton egyaránt csalódottan beszélt a pénteki kétszer másfél óra történéseiről.

Pedig a délelőtti tréningen még Hamiltoné volt a legjobb köridő, csakhogy délutánra ugyanúgy elromlottak a beállítások, mint egy hete a Japán Nagydíjon. Button pénteken új padlólemezzel száguldott, amelyet szombatra Hamilton is megkapott.

A pilóták Kovalainen vezetésével hagyták el a boxutcát a 20 fokos levegőben. Az aszfalt 27 fokos, esőt továbbra sem jósolnak – sem szombatra, sem vasárnapra.

A Lotusnál Räikkönen az új, Grosjean a régi kipufogóval száguld, a franciának a következő versenyig várnia kell rá.

A mezőnyből Schumacher azonnal kiment második körre, a többiek a boxban maradtak. Az első öt percben csak Kobajasi nem volt a pályán. Schumi is visszament a boxba.

Eddig egyetlen rajtbüntetés ismert, Pic megkezdte idei kilencedik motorját is, ami eggyel több, mint a szezonra engedélyezett mennyiség. A francia így bizonyára az utolsó helyről indul.

Az első negyedóra végéig nem volt mozgás. A brit Sky Sportson arról beszéltek, hogy a paddockban elterjedt pletyka szerint 
Grosjean Lotusára szenzorokat szerelt a Lotus, amelyek jeleznek, ha túl közel kerül más autókhoz. Aztán abban maradtak, ez is egy újabb kegyetlen tréfa a legutóbbi, idei nyolcadik rajtbalesetét a Japán Nagydíjon elszenvedő franciával. A rajt feszült pillanataiban nem sokat érnének a szenzor jelzései.

Räikkönen és a két Toro Rosso törte meg a csendet. A finn, aki *szerdán jelenti be, mihez kezd 2013-ban,* továbbra is nagyon szenvedett autójával. Első köre öt másodperccel volt rosszabb Ricciardo 1:40.983-as nyitányánál.


Räikkönen második körében 1:39.748-cal az élre állt. A pálya megtelt autókkal, amelyeken még a lágy gumik voltak, a szuperlágyakkal kivártak a versenyzők. Kobajasi beült az autójába, de 20 perc után sem hagyta el a garázst. A 22. percben aztán ő is elindult.

A Ferrari és a McLaren párosa mellett Petrov maradt a boxban, a többiek nem tudták megelőzni Räikkönent. Grosjean feljött a 2. helyre.

Vettel nagyon jól kezdte a körét, de aztán forgalomba keveredett. A következő körében még jobb részidőt ért el az első szektorban, s a másodikban is tartani tudta tempóját. Végül 1:39.086-tal átvette a vezetést.

Petrov Caterhamjén a fékeket javították, a McLaren és a Ferrari a 25. percben csupán még kivárt. Miközben Webber 1:38.766-tal csapattársa elé, a lista tetejére ugrott, Alonso és Hamilton is a pályára gurult. Bruno Senna első légterelőjén súlyos gondokat észlelt a Williams, a boxba parancsolta a pilótát, leszedték a szerelők az alkatrészt, és hátravitték a garázsban analízisre a látható sérülést nem szenvedett vezetőszárnyat. A brazil új légterelővel ment vissza a pályára. Maldonado szerint 
sokkal jobb az autó, mint pénteken.

Miután Vettel és Alonso autóján is szinte tökéletes állapotban voltak a szuperlágy gumik pénteken 15-16 kör után, a Pirelli is elismerte, hogy egy boxkiállással is végig lehet menni a versenyen.

Alonso a 2. helyre jött fel, 3 tizeddel Webber mögé, majd Hamilton megelőzte a spanyolt – ő már csak 79 ezredre volt az ausztráltól.

Schumachert pénteken figyelmeztették, mert feltartott másokat a pénteki edzésen, a pilóták sokat panaszkodnak a forgalomra. Bizonyára az időmérő sem lesz teljesen tiszta…







<tbody>

</tbody>
Hamilton egy lassabb kör után újra belehúzott, 1:38.464-gyel, 3 tizeddel Webber elé került. Alonsónak is hasonló terve volt, de az egyik kanyarban csúnyán elfékezte magát, kisodródott, és inkább visszament a boxba. Közben Petrovnak úgy magyarázták a fékezési technikát a rádión keresztül, mintha életében először ülne F1-es autóban.
Button 47 ezredre megközelítette Hamiltont. Vettel is belehúzott, 1:38.2115-tel az élre állt. Hamilton a rádión jelezte, sokkal jobb már az autója, mint pénteken.

Vettel hátsó szárnyán egy szalag lifegett, a német valahogy észrevette (vélhetően az óriáskivetítőn, az autóra ugyanis nincs nagy hatással egy ilyen jelenség), és a rádión panaszkodott.

Az utolsó negyedóra elején még vártak a pilóták a szuperlágy gumik felrakásával. Kiürült a pálya, a mezőny felkészült az utolsó tíz perc szuperlágy gumis menetére. Rengetegen lesznek a pályán, biztosan lesznek olyanok, akik nem tudják kihozni a maximumot a piros betűs, lágyabb abroncsokból. És olyanok is, akik felháborodva panaszkodnak emiatt.

Alonso hagyta el elsőként a boxutcát a szuperlágy gumikon, őt Hamilton követte. Nyolc perc maradt.

Két perccel később az élmezőnyből egyedül Webber maradt a boxban. Alonso a negyedik helyre jött fel, 49 századdal elmaradt Vettel lágy gumis legjobbjától. Hamilton nem is nyomta meg első mért körét.

Massa a 7. helyre jött fel, Vettel két tizedet javítva 1:37.970-re tornázta le legjobbját. A felhős időben hűvös aszfalton nem sokan javítottak lágy gumis körükön, Webber pedig ki sem jöhetett a boxból, a szerelői a motorjánál tettek-vettek.

Hamilton 2 tizedre feljött Vettelre, a McLaren-pilóta a harmadik mért körén volt a leggyorsabb. Grosjean feljött a negyedik helyre Vettel, Hamilton és Button mögé, Räikkönen, Alonso, Webber és Massa elé. A Mercedes a középmezőnyben ragadt.
Vettel az utolsó mért körén 1:37.642-re javított, több mint fél másodpercet vert a második Hamiltonra –a német magabiztosan várhatja az időmérőt.


*DÉL-KOREAI NAGYDÍJ, 3. SZABADEDZÉS *


*1.**Sebastian Vettel**német**Red Bull-Renault**1:37.642**átlag: 207.021 km/ó**17 kör**2.**Lewis Hamilton**brit**McLaren-Mercedes**1:38.169**0.527 mp h.**12**3.**Jenson Button**brit**McLaren-Mercedes**1:38.511**0.869**13**4.**Romain Grosjean**francia**Lotus-Renault**1:38.582**0.940**16**5.**Kimi Räikkönen**finn**Lotus-Renault**1:38.666**1.024**18**6.**Fernando Alonso**spanyol**Ferrari**1:38.705**1.063**12**7.**Mark Webber**ausztrál**Red Bull-Renault**1:38.766**1.124**7**8.**Felipe Massa**brazil**Ferrari**1:38.791**1.149**13**9.**Pastor Maldonado**venezuelai**Williams-Renault**1:38.833**1.191**16**10.**Nico Hülkenberg**német**Force India-Mercedes**1:38.932**1.290**17**11.**Sergio Perez**mexikói**Sauber-Ferrari**1:38.954**1.312**17**12.**Nico Rosberg**német**Mercedes**1:39.010**1.368**20**13.**Michael Schumacher**német**Mercedes**1:39.150**1.508**18**14.**Paul di Resta**brit**Force India-Mercedes**1:39.156**1.514**18**15.**Kobajasi Kamui**japán**Sauber-Ferrari**1:39.345**1.703**14**16.**Jean-Eric Vergne**francia**Toro Rosso-Ferrari**1:39.448**1.806**17**17.**Daniel Ricciardo**ausztrál**Toro Rosso-Ferrari**1:39.537**1.895**18**18.**Bruno Senna**brazil**Williams-Renault**1:39.706**2.064**18**19.**Vitalij Petrov**orosz**Caterham-Renault**1:41.114**3.472**14**20.**Heikki Kovalainen**finn**Caterham-Renault**1:41.437**3.795**19**21.**Charles Pic**francia**Marussia-Cosworth**1:41.684**4.042**16**22.**Timo Glock**német**Marussia-Cosworth**1:42.062**4.420**15**23.**Narain Karthikeyan**indiai**HRT-Cosworth**1:42.845**5.203**15**24.**Pedro de la Rosa**spanyol**HRT-Cosworth**1:42.882**5.240**14*

<tbody>

</tbody>
*
**A VB ÁLLÁSA 
**
*
*GYŐZELEM**DOBOGÓ**PONTSZERZÉS**PONT* * 1.**Fernando Alonso**3**8**13**194** 2.**Sebastian Vettel**3**6**12**190** 3.**Kimi Räikkönen**–**6**14**157** 4.**Lewis Hamilton**3**6**11**152** 5.**Mark Webber**2**2**12**134** 6.**Jenson Button**2**5**10**131** 7.**Nico Rosberg**1**2**10** 93** 8.**Romain Grosjean**–**3**7** 82** 9.**Felipe Massa**–**1**9** 69**10.**Sergio Pérez**–**3**7** 66**11.**Kobajasi Kamui**–**1**7** 50**12.**Paul di Resta**–**–**8** 44**13.**Michael Schumacher**–**1**7** 43**14.**Nico Hülkenberg**–**–**7** 37**15.**Pastor Maldonado**1**1**3** 33**16.**Bruno Senna**–**–**7** 25**17.**Jean-Éric Vergne**–**–**2** 8**18.**Daniel Ricciardo**–**–**4** 7*

<tbody>

</tbody>
*
*
*KONSTRUKTŐRÖK* *1.**Red Bull-Renault**324**2.**McLaren-Mercedes**283**3.**Ferrari**263**4.**Lotus-Renault**239**5.**Mercedes**136**6.**Sauber-Ferrari**116**7.**Force India-Mercedes** 81**8.**Williams-Renault** 58**9.**Toro Rosso-Ferrari** 15*

<tbody>

</tbody>






Amíg Japánban rövidebb , Dél-Koreában hosszabb lett a DRS-zóna a tavalyihoz képest, méghozzá 80 méterrel, 
a 3-as kanyar előtti egyenesben

<tbody>

</tbody>
*3. DÉL-KOREAI NAGYDÍJ

SZOMBAT

7.00–8.00: időmérő edzés


VASÁRNAP

8.00: a verseny rajtja
*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 13)

*



*​*Webber meglepte Vettelt, elhappolta az első rajtkockát*

*A Formula–1-es idény legutóbbi két versenyét megnyerő Sebastian Vettel volt a legfőbb esélyese a Dél-koreai Nagydíj hivatalos időmérő edzésének, az első két szakasz után nehéz volt elképzelni, hogy bárki is megverje a Red Bull német pilótáját – aztán a harmadik szakasz utolsó percében jött a csapattárs Mark Webber, aki csodás kört futva elhappolta az első rajtkockát a címvédő elől. 

A második sorba Lewis Hamilton és Fernando Alonso kvalifikálta magát – érdekes rajt lesz vasárnap magyar idő szerint nyolc órakor.

*Mark Webber a Monacói Nagydíj után Dél-Koreában is megszerezte az első rajtkockát, pedig az időmérő utolsó perce előtt mindenki arra számított, hogy csapattársa, Sebastian Vettel indulhat majd az élről a vasárnap magyar idő szerint 8 órakor kezdődő futamon.
Csakhogy a német elrontotta az utolsó mért körét (a csapatrádión dühösen mondta, hogy szólhattak volna neki Massáról, akit utolért menet közben), az ausztrál pedig előhúzta a kalapból, amit általában Vettel szokott, és a hétvége leggyorsabb körét futva megszerezte karrierje 11. rajtelsőségét.
Az első sor a Red Bullé, akárcsak egy hete Japánban, míg a másodikból Lewis Hamilton és Fernando Alonso indulhat. A vb-éllovas a negyedik pozícióból indulva próbálhatja meg felvenni a versenyt Vettellel, aki újabb győzelmével biztosan átvenné a vezetést a vb-pontversenyben.
Az időmérő végeredménye egy darabig bizonytalan volt, a 2. szakasz végén Daniel Ricciardo autója leállt, a sárga zászlós figyelmeztetés ellenére többen is javítottak időeredményükön. Ám miután a sportfelügyelők jelezték, hogy mindenki óvatos volt, ezért senkit sem vizsgálnak, biztossá vált a rajtrács.
*
1. SZAKASZ*

Az időmérő előtt vékony felhőréteg takarja el a napot a pálya felett, a levegő 22, az aszfalt 28 fokos. A pilóták a lágy és a szuperlágy abroncsot használhatják, a lágyabbik típus előnye nem olyan nagy, mint más pályákon.
Kovalainen hajtott elsőként a pályára. Ekkor Webber még a paddockban sétálgatott, ami a 3. szabadedzés motorhibái ellenére nem a problémákról árulkodott, a Red Bull-Renault motorját sikerült anélkül megjavítani, hogy ki kellett volna cserélni az erőforrást.

Kovalainen 1:42.028-cal kezdett, miközben az 5. percben már tízen a pályán voltak. Mindenki a lágy gumikat használta. Maldonado 1:39.716-tal váltotta az élen a finnt, Räikkönen az átépített Lotusszal elmaradt a venezuelaitól.
A kiscsapatok autóin megjelentek a szuperlágy gumik is, miközben Alonso állt az élre 1:39.643-mal. Közben Karthikeyan fékje elromlott, és az indiai csúnyán kicsúszott a pályáról.

Massa 1:39.074-gyel kezdett, majd Räikkönen állt az élre 1:38.887-tel. Nehéz tiszta kört találni az időmérő első szakaszában, amikor akár egyszerre 24 autó is a pályán lehet. Karthikeyant azonban már nem biztos, hogy látni fogjuk.
A boxutca kijáratát, amelyre már az első, 2010-es itteni futamon rengeteget panaszkodtak a versenyzők, azóta sem építették át, veszélyes helyen jönnek be a pályára a boxból a pilóták – ha valaki kisodródik az első kanyarban, nekimehet a depóból érkezőnek.

Nyolc perccel a szakasz zárása előtt, utolsóként a két Red Bull is a pályára hajtott. A veszélyes zónában, azaz a három kiscsapat pilótái előtt Kobajasi állt, de Pérez sem volt sokkal előtte, közöttük Vergne volt a listán. Bruno Senna az egyébként ígéretes Williamsszel a Caterhamek mögött állt, ő volt kieső helyen, ami nem nyugtathatta meg Kobajasit.
Vettel 1:38.208-cal kezdett, simán vezetett. Button jött be a 2., Webber pedig a 3. helyre. Az ausztrál egy lassabb kör után újra gyorsat ment, és feljött a 2. helyre.

Senna a szuperlágy gumikon próbált javítani, fel is jött a 11. helyre, Kobajasi ekkor került a kiesőzónába. A középmezőnyből szinte mindenki feltette a szuperlágy gumikat, Kobajasi feljött velük a 4. helyre. Vergne és Ricciardo került veszélybe, a francia abszolút csúcsot futott a pálya első szektorában.
Hamilton, aki nem jött már ki, a 14. helyen állt, de mögötte mindenkinek volt köre. Vergne és Ricciardo is feljött az első tízbe, Schumacher került a kiesőzónába, de gyors körön volt. Senna és Alonso is, előttük viszont Hamilton állt, aki a boxban volt.

Minden Senna körén múlt, de a brazil nem fejezte be a mért körét, és Hamilton megúszta, a 17. helyen továbbjutott.
A kieső helyeken Senna, Petrov, Kovalainen, Pic, Glock, De la Rosa, Karthikeyan sorrend alakult ki, de Picnek a motorcseréje miatt vissza kell mennie a mezőny végére.
*
2. SZAKASZ*

A szuperlágy gumik a szabadedzésen tapasztaltakkal ellentétben igenis sokat számítanak, 6-8 tizedet is lehetett velük nyerni. A vb-aspiránsok közül Alonso is megkezdett egy készletet belőlük, a második szakaszban ezzel a készlettel ment ki a pályára.
A Ferrarinál aggódnak a piros betűs gumik hatékonysága miatt.

Pérez a második szakaszt 1:38.981-gyel kezdte, ő is használt szuperlágy gumikon ment. Kobajasi négy tizeddel megverte, a Szuzukában dobogós japán javított első szakaszbeli eredményén.

Alonso is javított a használt keveréken, 1:38 alá ment, de két tizeddel elmaradt Vettel 1:37.767-jétől.

Hamilton a középső szektorban rekord részidőt futva a 3. helyre jött be, 13 ezreddel Alonso mögé, kerek 1:38-cal.

Az első menet végén Vettel, Alonso, Hamilton, Webber, Massa, Grosjean, Schumacher, Button, Räikkönen, Kobajasi sorrend alakult ki az első tíz helyen, Rosberg a 12. helyen állt a pénteken még jó eredményben reménykedő Mercedesszel. Grosjean 1:28.2-es eredménye lehet a határ a továbbjutáshoz.

Vettel kivételével mindenki kiment, Alonso és Hamilton biztos, ami biztos alapon.

A második menetet az etapon belül Hülkenberg kezdte, a 7. helyre jött fel. Maldonado nem tudott bejutni a 3. szakaszba, Vergne újabb első szektorbeli csúcsidővel kezdte körét. A szakasz legnagyobb áldozata Button lett, Rosberg feljavulása után nem tudott jó kört futni, és kiesett.

Az angol öt ezreddel kapott ki a 10. helyen továbbjutó Schumachertől, miközben Ricciardo Toro Rossója miatt lassítani kellett a pályán.

A 11. helytől lefelé Button, Pérez, Kobajasi, Di Resta, Maldonado, Ricciardo, Vergne sorrend alakult ki. A 6. sor lett a McLaren jövő évi párosáé.
*
3. SZAKASZ*

A két Red Bull, a két Ferrari, a két Lotus, a két Mercedes, Hamilton és Hülkenberg maradt versenyben.
A váltóhiba miatt félreálló Ricciardo miatt meglengetett sárga zászlók ellenére gyors kört futókat vizsgálhatják az időmérő után.


A szakasz elején Schumacher érkezett először a boxutca kijáratához, mégis utolsóként hagyta el a boxot, csak azután indult el, hogy a többiek kikerülték. Hülkenberg nem kezdett mért kört, azonnal visszament a boxba.

Alonso 1:37.667-tel nyitott, Webber, Massa, Hamilton és Räikkönen is mögé jött be. Vettel 1:37.316-tal jelezte, hogy nincs másnak keresnivalója. Grosjean Räikkönen mögé, a 7. helyre érkezett idejével, a két Mercedes nem fejezte be mért körét.

Alonso vélhetően már azzal nagyon elégedett lenne, ha Vettel mellől, az első sorból rajtolhatna. Hamiltonnak és Vettelnek maradt még friss szuperlágy gumija.

A végére megint kijött mindenki, Hamilton és Rosberg kis híján koccant a boxban, amikor a német éppen az angol elé jött ki. Mindenkinek egy köre maradt, Rosberg első szektora volt a leggyorsabb.

A másodikban Hamiltoné volt a legjobb részeredmény, az angol a harmadik helyre jött fel az idő közben élre álló Webber és Vettel mögé. Webber eredménye 1:37.242, amivel meg is verte Vettelt!

A második sor Hamiltoné és Alonsóé lett, aztán Räikkönen és Massa következett – a további sorrend Grosjean, Hülkenberg, Rosberg, Schumacher – mindenki futott mért kört.








*AZ IDŐMÉRŐ VÉGEREDMÉNYE *


*1.**Mark Webber**ausztrál**Red Bull-Renault**1:37.242**átlag: 207.873 km/ó**2.**Sebastian Vettel**német**Red Bull-Renault**1:37.316**0.074 mp h.**3.**Lewis Hamilton**brit**McLaren-Mercedes**1:37.469**0.227**4.**Fernando Alonso**spanyol**Ferrari**1:37.534**0.292**5.**Kimi Räikkönen**finn**Lotus-Renault**1:37.625**0.383**6.**Felipe Massa**brazil**Ferrari**1:37.884**0.642**7.**Romain Grosjean**francia**Lotus-Renault**1:37.934**0.692**8.**Nico Hülkenberg**német**Force India-Mercedes**1:38.266**1.024**9.**Nico Rosberg**német**Mercedes**1:38.361**1.119**10.**Michael Schumacher**német**Mercedes**1:38.513**1.271**11.**Jenson Button**brit**McLaren-Mercedes**1:38.441**12.**Sergio Perez**mexikói**Sauber-Ferrari**1:38.460**13.**Kobajasi Kamui**japán**Sauber-Ferrari**1:38.594**14.**Paul di Resta**brit**Force India-Mercedes**1:38.643**15.**Pastor Maldonado**venezuelai**Williams-Renault**1:38.725**16.**Daniel Ricciardo**ausztrál**Toro Rosso-Ferrari**1:39.084**17.**Jean-Eric Vergne**francia**Toro Rosso-Ferrari**1:39.340**18.**Bruno Senna**brazil**Williams-Renault**1:39.443**19.**Vitalij Petrov**orosz**Caterham-Renault**1:40.207**20.**Heikki Kovalainen**finn**Caterham-Renault**1:40.333**21.**Charles Pic***francia**Marussia-Cosworth**1:41.317**22.**Timo Glock**német**Marussia-Cosworth**1:41.371**23.**Pedro de la Rosa**spanyol**HRT-Cosworth**1:42.881**24.**Narain Karthikeyan**indiai**HRT-Cosworth**idő nélkül***A 9. 2012-es motor használata miatt 10 rajthelyes büntetést kap. * 

<tbody>

</tbody>

RAJT *vasárnap magyar idő szerint nyolc órakor !!!*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 14)

*Globo: Massa aláírta a szerződését
*







<right>
</right>*A Ferrari cáfolta, hogy a brazil Felipe Massa aláírta új szerződését a 2013-as szezonra.
*
A hírt azt követően közölték, hogy a brazil adó, a Globo úgy értesült, a Ferrari brazil pilótája már megegyezett a folytatásról és aláírta a szerződést. Az olasz csapat azonban beismerte, nincs szükség a döntés elsietésére. 

A Globo információi precíznek bizonyultak, mert hozzátették, hivatalos bejelentésre kedden kerülhet sor. 

*"Azoknak, akik azt hiszik, mindent tudnak, csak azt mondjuk, nincs semmi új a nap alatt" *- közölte Twitter oldalán a Ferrari.








*
Ecclestone megállapodott Koreával*


<right> *Bernie Ecclestone megegyezett a Koreai Nagydíj szervezőivel arról, hogy 2016-ig meghosszabbítják szerződésüket és kisebb versenyrendezési díjat fizetnek, közölte az AFP hírügynökség.

*A Formula-1 2010 óta látogat Mokpóba, arra a helyszínre, amely sok vitát vált ki és nem annyira népszerű a rajongók körében, de a promóter, Park Won-Hwa közölte, az új szerződést már aláírták.

*"Újratárgyaltuk a helyzetet Mr. Ecclestone-nal és néhány ötletet közöltünk vele, valamint elmondtuk, hogy Korea ilyen nagy pénzügyi veszteséggel nem kíván futamot rendezni. Hosszú ideig tartott az egyeztetés és végül Mr. Ecclestone-nal egy új szerződést kötöttünk."*

A Times tudósítója, Kevin Easton a héten közölte, nem érti, a Formula-1 vezetője miért ragaszkodik a kevés nézőt vonzó esemény megrendezéséhez.






*

Park elmondta:* *"Mr. Ecclestone szerint fontos, hogy a Formula-1 Koreában legyen, mivel az ország gyorsan fejlődik és előnyös lehet a gazdaság számára. Óriási stratégiai hiba lenne kivonni a sportot a világ ezen részéből."




*



*
**
De la Rosa: Alonso jobban megérdemli a bajnoki címet, mint Vettel*


*A HRT spanyol pilótája, Pedro de la Rosa szerint honfitársa Fernando Alonso az a pilóta, aki igazából megérdemelné az idei világbajnoki címet.


*A nem túl erős Ferrari F2012-essel a remek teljesítményt nyújtó Fernando Alonso már régóta vezeti a ponttáblázatot, a Belga és a Japán Nagydíjakon azonban rajtbalesetbe keveredő kétszeres bajnok pontelőnye a bajnokság véghajrájára mindössze 4 pontra csökkent Sebastian Vettellel szemben. 

*„Én még mindig úgy gondolom, és hiszem azt, hogy Fernando lesz a világbajnok” *–* nyilatkozta de la Rosa.*

*„Miért is ne? Én úgy hiszem, hogy ő megérdemelné ezt, és a sportban általában megkapod azt, amit kiérdemeltél. Amik az utóbbi időben vele történtek, azok másokkal is megtörténhetnek még.” *

*Alonso az idei munkája miatt jobban megérdemelné tehát a 2012-es bajnoki címet, mint Vettel?*

*„Igen, ő jobban megérdemelné ezt”* *– vélekedik de la Rosa. 
*
*„Nem Fernandóé volt a legjobb autó, de ő mindig a maximumot hozta ki belőle. És a két kiesése sem az ő, vagy a csapatának a hibája volt.”*
</right>

RAJT:  *MA**magyar idő szerint reggel nyolc órakor !!!*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 14)

*



*
*F1: Vettel dél-koreai győzelmével élre állt a pontversenyben*

*A Red Bull-lal versenyző német Sebastian Vettel nyerte meg a Formula–1-es Dél-koreai Nagydíjat, ezzel átvette a vezetést a pontversenyben a ferraris Fernando Alonsótól, a harmadikként befutó spanyol hat ponttal követi. Az élről rajtoló Mark Webber már az első körben elveszítette vezető helyét, a második pozíciót azonban magabiztosan tartotta.

**Vettel mesterhármassal ugrott a vb-pontverseny élére*

*Sebastian Vettel a rajtnál megelőzte Mark Webbert, és végig vezetve magabiztos győzelmet aratott a Dél-koreai Nagydíjon. A világbajnoki címvédő zsinórban harmadik győzelmével négypontos hátrányából hatpontos előnyt kovácsolt a 3. helyen célba érő Fernando Alonsóval szemben. A konstruktőrök között a Red Bull-istálló előnye 77 pontra nőtt. A McLaren újabb rémes versenyen van túl: Jenson Button a rajtnál kiesett, Lewis Hamilton három boxkiállása után csak a 10. lett – a wokingi csapat ezzel visszaesett az összetettben a Ferrari mögé.


*





*Vettel és Webber állva hagyta a mezőnyt Dél-Koreában

*Sebastian Vettel a rajtnál megelőzte a pole pozícióból induló Mark Webbert a Dél-koreai Nagydíjon, s miután a két pilóta ügyesen levédte a területet a riválisok elől, és ügyelt arra, hogy mások ne férjenek be kettejük közé, a versenyt végig kézben tartva kettős győzelmet arattak.

Vettelnek még az is belefért, hogy a verseny hajrájában egyszer csúnyán elfékezze magát – szerencséjére azt a hibát a második boxkiállása előtt, és nem után követte el. A német így 6 pontos előnyt szerzett a világbajnoki pontversenyben a 3. helyen célba érő Fernando Alonso előtt.
A Red Bull párosa mögött a Ferrarié ért célba, Felipe Massa a verseny második felében gyorsabb volt Alonsónál, de a csapat a vb-pontversenyt figyelemben tartva érthetően nem engedte, hogy a brazil támadja csapattársát.
Kimi Räikkönen az 5. helyen ért célba, megelőzve Nico Hülkenberget és Romain Grosjeant.
A Toro Rosso mindkét autójával pontot szerzett, a végén a 9. helyet Daniel Ricciardo annak köszönhette, hogy Lewis Hamilton McLarenjére feltapadt a pálya mellől feljövő műfű, és kétméteres darabtól lelassult az autója. Hamilton így egy pontot szerzett, míg csapattársa, Jenson Button a rajtnál kiesett, miután Kobajasi Kamui nekiment a féktávon.
*
ELŐZMÉNYEK

*Ricciardo autójában ki kellett cserélni az időmérőn tönkrement váltót, amely miatt az ausztrál öt rajthelyet veszített. Pic azért került a hátsó rajtkockába, mert a kilencedik motorját használja az idén az egy szezonra előírt nyolcon túl.
*
A FUTAM*
*
A rajt előtt a levegő 21, az aszfalt 27 fokos, eső nem várható.*

Button, Pérez, Kobajasi, Di Resta, Vergne és De la Rosa indul a keményebb keveréken, a többiek szuperlágyon vannak.

Webber gyors felvezető kört vezényelt, hogy formába hozza a gumikat.


Vettel a rajtnál elment Webber mellett, s Alonso is megelőzte Hamiltont – az előzetesen porosnak tartott oldalról indulók jöttek ki jól az első kanyarokból. Webber a második egyenesben visszatámadta Vettelt, de a külső íven nem tudta megelőzni.







*A Red Bull párosa ügyesen maga mögött tartotta a riválisokat*

<tbody>

</tbody>Az Alonso mögé kerülő Hamiltont Räikkönen is támadta, de nem járt szerencsével, s miután a mclarenes a 4. kanyar előtt visszavette pozícióját, Massa is megelőzte a finnt.

Hátrébb Kobajasi és Button ütközött, az angol kiesett, a japán továbbment. 

Rosberg is feladta a versenyt, miután a Button-Kobajasi féle balesetben megsérült az autója.



Vettel és Webber elhúzott Alonsótól, aki szintén lerázta Hamiltont. Mögöttük Massa, Räikkönen, Hülkenberg, Grosjean, Pérez, Schumacher sorrend alakult ki a pontszerző helyeken.

A 4. kör végén Vettel 1.3 másodperccel volt Webber és 3-mal Alonso előtt. Nagy volt a kavarodás a DRS-zónában, ahol már lehetett volna nyitni a hátsó szárnyat, de Rosberg autója miatt sárga zászlót lengettek – a Mercedest pedig nem mozdították a pályabírók.

A nagy végsebességre beállított Toro Rossók megelőzték Maldonadót, akinek Williamse egyáltalán nem versenyképes – a venezuelai panaszkodott is miatta.

A hosszú egyenesben törmelékek is voltak, a biztonsági autót azonban nem küldték be.
Kobajasi rajtbaleset okozása miatt áthajtásos büntetést kapott a boxutcában. Közben Rosberg autóját elvitték az egyenesből, igaz, néhány törmelék még ott maradt. A DRS-t viszont ismét használhatták a pilóták.







*A Japánban dobogós Kobajasi versenye gyorsan véget ért*

<tbody>

</tbody>

A két Toro Rosso
Sennát is maga mögé utasította. Előrébb nem történtek említést érdemlő események. 

Webber már 3.5 másodpercre elhúzott Alonsótól.

Hülkenberget Grosjean és Pérez támadta, a mexikói a lágy gumikon száguldva késői első kiállást tervezett.

A 13. körben Hamilton, Hülkenberg és Grosjean is kereket cserélt, lágy gumikat kaptak. Hülkenberg Grosjean előtt maradt. A 14. körben Webber, Massa és Räikkönen érkezett a boxba.

A következő körben Vettel és Alonso állt ki, a spanyol éppen, hogy Pérez elé jött vissza. Hamilton üldözte kettőjüket. Az angol el is tudott húzni a mexikói mellett.

A boxkiállások után Vettel, Webber, Alonso, Hamilton, Pérez, Massa, Raikkönen, Maldonado, Hülkenberg, Grosjean sorrend alakult ki, Pérez és Maldonado még nem volt a boxban.

Pérezt Massa és Räikkönen is könnyedén megelőzte, miközben Kobajasi a boxba állt, és feladta a versenyt.

Pérez szuperlágy gumikat kapott a 18. kör végén, Vettel már hat másodperccel vezetett Webber előtt. Hamilton a gumik kopására panaszkodott, de a boxból figyelmeztették, hogy el kell jutnia bizonyos körmennyiségig a kiállása előtt.
Massa a 21. körben megelőzte Hamiltont, aki több mint egy másodpercet lassult. Alonso közeledett Webberhez. Az angol autójával súlyosabb gondok voltak, mint maga a gumi, de keményen védekezve visszaverte Räikkönen támadását. Egy körrel később a finn már simán elment Hamilton mellett, de a brit, akárcsak a rajt után, a 4. kanyar előtt visszavette a pozícióját.







*A két Red Bull hamar lerázta Alonsót*

<tbody>

</tbody>

A 24. körben Alonso 1.3 másodpercre volt Webbertől.
A Schumachert megelőző Vergne feljött a 10. helyre, mindkét Toro Rosso pontszerző helyen száguldott.

A 26. kör végén Hamilton másodszor is a boxba állt. Webber belehúzott, ismét meglógott Alonsótól. Két körön belül 2.2 másodpercre növelte az előnyét.

A 30. kör végén Vettel 8.3 másodperccel vezetett Webber előtt, Alonso 10.6, Massa 13, Räikkönen 24.2, Hülkenberg 
40.8 másodpercre volt az éllovastól.

Webber a 32. kör végén állt a boxba új gumikért, lágy abroncsokon folytatta. Alonso a 34. kör végén ment ki új kerekekért, a friss gumikon a leggyorsabb kört futó Webbert nem volt esélye megelőzni.

Vettel és Grosjean is hibázott, a német csúnyán elfékezte magát, a francia lefutott az útról. Vettel és Massa a 35. kör végén szervizelt, Räikkönen követte őket a boxba.A kiállások után Vettel 5.3 másodperccel vezetett Webber előtt, Alonso 10 másodpercre volt a némettől, Massa pedig hárommal maradt el csapattársától. Räikkönen 13.3-ra volt Massa mögött.







*A Schumachernek szurkoló kisfiú nem sok mindennek örülhetett*

<tbody>

</tbody>

Massának mondta a mérnöke, hogy túl közel került Alonsóhoz, vegyen vissza – a brazil jelen esetben nem vehet el pontokat csapattársától, aki a vb-címért küzd.

Miközben Grosjean igyekezett megelőzni Hamiltont a 6. helyért folyó csatában, Hülkenberg szenzációsan vette észre a lehetőséget, és a 4. kanyarral kezdődő kombinációban mindkét pilótát megelőzte. A német folytatta a 6., az angol a 7., a francia pedig a 8. helyen.

Hamilton a 42. kör végén harmadik kerékcseréjét is végrehajtotta. 

Vettelt tíz körrel a vége előtt a gumik kopása miatt figyelmeztették, Alonso és Massa ismét közeledett Webberhez. A spanyol 4 másodpercre volt az ausztráltól, Webber azonban újra tudott gyorsítani, tartotta a különbséget.

A 6. helyezett Hülkenberg lerázta Grosjeant, a mögöttük Ricciardo és Vergne, a 10. helyen Hamilton száguldott, közvetlenül Vergne mögött – mindketten szuperlágy gumikon voltak, Hamilton készlete volt frissebb. Ricciardo lesodródott az útról, a Vergne hátránya vele szemben 10-ről 4 másodpercre csökkent.

Elöl a két Ferrari a leggyorsabb köröket futotta, miközben Vettel a gumik kopása miatt aggódott. Öt kör maradt hátra. Alonso a 49. körben egy másodperccel volt gyorsabb Webbernél. Az 50-ben Webber azonos kört futott a spanyollal.

A kerékvetők melletti műfű néhány kanyarban feljött a földről, és cafatokban a pályára került. Vergne és Hamilton utolérte Ricciardót. Az ausztrál elengedte a franciát, de Hamiltonnal még küzdött a 9. pozícióért.

Hamilton autójának aljára feltapadt a műfű, az angol lemaradt Ricciardótól. A McLaren-Mercedes aerodinamikai tulajdonságai finoman szólva megváltoztak.

Webber az utolsó előtti körben megfutotta a verseny leggyorsabb körét – ennyit arról, hogy a Red Bull lelassult.

Hamiltonnak még Pérez miatt is aggódnia kellett.

Vettel zsinórban a harmadik versenyt megnyerve átvette a vezetést a vb-pontversenyben Alonsótól. Webber lett a második, Alonso a harmadik, Massa a negyedik. Az utolsó pontot végül Hamilton megszerezte Pérez előtt célba érve.


*DÉL-KOREAI NAGYDÍJ, A VÉGEREDMÉNY
*


*1.**Sebastian Vettel**német**Red Bull-Renault** 1:36:28.651**2.**Mark Webber**ausztrál**Red Bull-Renault** 8.231 mp h.
**3.**Fernando Alonso**spanyol**Ferrari** 13.944 mp h.
**4.**Felipe Massa**brazil**Ferrari** 20.168 mp h.
**5.**Kimi Räikkönen**finn**Lotus-Renault** 36.739 mp h.
**6.**Nico Hülkenberg**német**Force India-Mercedes** 45.301 mp h.
**7.**Romain Grosjean**francia**Lotus-Renault** 54.812 mp h.
**8.**Jean-Éric Vergne**francia**Toro Rosso-Ferrari** 1:09.589 p h.
**9.**Daniel Ricciardo**ausztrál**Toro Rosso-Ferrari** 1:11.787 p h.
**10.**Lewis Hamilton**brit**McLaren-Mercedes** 1:19.692 p h.
**11.**Sergio Pérez**mexikói**Sauber-Ferrari** 1:20.062 p h.
**12.**Paul di Resta**brit**Force India-Mercedes** 1:24.448 p h.
**13.**Michael Schumacher**német**Mercedes** 1:29.241 p h.
**14.**Pastor Maldonado**venezuelai**Williams-Renault** 1:34.924 p h.
**15.**Bruno Senna**brazil**Williams-Renault** 1:36.902 p h.
**16.**Vitalij Petrov**orosz**Caterham-Renault** 1 kör h.**17.**Heikki Kovalainen**finn**Caterham-Renault** 1 kör h.**18.**Timo Glock**német**Marussia-Cosworth** 1 kör h.**19.**Charles Pic**francia**Marussia-Cosworth** 2 kör h.**20.**Narain Karthikeyan**indiai**HRT-Cosworth** 2 kör h.**FELADTA 
**Kobajasi Kamui**japán**Sauber-Ferrari**16 megtett kör 
**Pedro de la Rosa**spanyol**HRT-Cosworth**16 
**Nico Rosberg**német**Mercedes** 1**Jenson Button**brit**McLaren-Mercedes** 0**Leggyorsabb kör: Webber (54. kör) 1:42.037
* 

<tbody>

</tbody>
*A VB ÁLLÁSA
*

*GYŐZELEM**DOBOGÓ**PONTSZERZÉS**PONT* *1.**Sebastian Vettel**4**7**13**215**2.**Fernando Alonso**3**9**14**209**3.**Kimi Räikkönen**–**6**15**167**4.**Lewis Hamilton**3**6**12**153**5.**Mark Webber**2**3**13**152**6.**Jenson Button**2**5**10**131**7.**Nico Rosberg**1**2**10**93**8.**Romain Grosjean**–**3**8**88**9.**Felipe Massa**–**1**10**81**10.**Sergio Pérez**–**3**7**66**11.**Kobajasi Kamui**–**1**7**50**12.**Nico Hülkenberg**–**–**8**45**13.**Paul di Resta**–**–**8**44**14.**Michael Schumacher**–**1**7**43**15.**Pastor Maldonado**1**1**3**33**16.**Bruno Senna**–**–**7**25**17.**Jean-Éric Vergne**–**–**3**12**18.**Daniel Ricciardo**–**–**5**9*

<tbody>

</tbody>


*KONSTRUKTŐRÖK* *1.**Red Bull-Renault**367**2.**Ferrari**290**3.**McLaren-Mercedes**284**4.**Lotus-Renault**255**5.**Mercedes**136**6.**Sauber-Ferrari**116**7.**Force India-Mercedes**89**8.**Williams-Renault**58**9.**Toro Rosso-Ferrari**21*

<tbody>

</tbody>​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 15)

*

Dél-koreai Nagydíj - Vettel megelőzte Fangiót

**Az osztrák Niki Laudával és a brit Jim Clarkkal holtversenyben a hetedik helyre jött fel a Forma-1-es futamgyőzelmeket rögzítő örökranglistán a vasárnap, Dél-Koreában diadalmaskodó Sebastian Vettel.*

A 25 éves német pilóta pályafutása 25. diadalát aratta a jeongami pályán, s ezzel megelőzte az argentinok ex-klasszisát, Juan Manuel Fangiót.

*A rangsor élén továbbra is - 91 GP-győzelemmel - a hétszeres világbajnok német Michael Schumacher áll.*

*
A legtöbb futamgyőzelem a Forma-1-ben:*

*1. Michael Schumacher (német) **91** (1991-)*
*
2. Alain Prost (francia) 51 (1980-1993)*
*
3. Ayrton Senna (brazil) 41 (1984-1994)*
*
4. Nigel Mansell (brit) 31 (1980-1995)*
*
5. Fernando Alonso (spanyol) 30 (2001-)*
*
6. Jackie Stewart (brit) 27 (1965-1973)*
*
7. Niki Lauda (osztrák) 25 (1971-1985)*
*
Jim Clark (brit) 25 (1960-1968)*
*Sebastian Vettel (német) 25 (2007-)*
*
10. Juan Manuel Fangio (argentin) 24 (1950-1958)*
*
11. Nelson Piquet (brazil) 23 (1978-1991)*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 16)

*
*



*

Di Montezemolo: nem kell sem Vettel, sem Newey

**Luca Cordero di Montezemolo, a Forma-1-es Ferrari elnöke határozottan cáfolta azokat a brit médiaértesüléseket, amelyek szerint a világbajnoki címvédő német Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull) 2014-ben hozzájuk szerződik.*

*"Semmiképpen sem szeretnék két kakast a tyúkólban, éppen ellenkezőleg, nekem két olyan pilóta kell, aki a Ferrariért versenyez, nem a saját dicsőségéért" *- nyilatkozott Di Montezemolo. 

*"Bevallom, jelenleg nem ez a legnagyobb problémánk. Ami pedig a pilótákat illeti, a legjobb éppen nálunk van, és úgy hívják, hogy Fernando Alonso. Semmi kedvem ahhoz, hogy rivalizálás, viszálykodás legyen a csapatban. Mindig arra törekedtem, hogy az autóversenyzőink között tökéletes összhang legyen. Ez volt a jellemző a Schumacher-Irvine, a Schumacher-Barrichello és az Alonso-Massa kapcsolatra is"* - mondta.

A brit média szerint a címvédő és kétszeres vb-győztes Vettel már előszerződést kötött a Ferrarival, és 2014-ben az olasz csapatban szerepel majd.

A Ferrari elnöke kitért arra a sajtóértesülésre is, hogy elcsábítják a Red Bull főmérnökét, Adrian Neweyt:

*"Bízom a szakembereinkben, és erre jó okom van: az utóbbi tizenkét évben nyolc világbajnokságot nyert a Ferrari a konstruktőrök között"* - fogalmazott Di Montezemolo, hozzátéve, hogy minden tisztelete az övé, de Newey nélkül is tudnak nyerni.








*
Dél-koreai Nagydíj - Nemzetközi sajtóvisszhang
*
*A nemzetközi sajtó elsősorban Sebastian Vettelnek, a Red Bull német pilótájának újabb hibátlan teljesítményét és a világbajnoki pontverseny alakulását boncolgatta a vasárnapi Forma-1-es Dél-koreai Nagydíj másnapján.*






*
Németország:*
------------
*Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung:*

"Megérett a harmadik világbajnoki címre. Visszatért. Sebastian Vettel (215 pont) május közepe óta először vezeti újra a vb-pontversenyt, megelőzve Fernando Alonsót (209), s felkészült arra, hogy ismét történelmet írjon. November végén Vettel lehet a Forma-1 történetének legfiatalabb háromszoros világbajnoka."
*
Abendzeitung:*

"Vettel a szeptember 9-i Olasz Nagydíj után még 39 pont hátrányban volt Alonsóval szemben. Három futammal és három győzelemmel később azonban nemcsak 6 ponttal vezet Alonso előtt, de abban is biztos lehet, hogy az ő Red Bullja a jelenlegi 
Forma-1-es mezőny legjobb autója."






*
Olaszország:*
------------
*La Gazzetta dello Sport:*

"Sebastian Vettel előzött. Adrian Newey (a Red Bull tervezőmérnöke - a szerk.) zsenialitásának köszönhetően ismét Vettel vezeti a vb-pontversenyt. Fernando Alonsónak mostantól nehéz dolga van."
*
Corriere dello Sport:*

"Vettelnek nem volt ellenfele Dél-Koreában. A kettős Red Bull-siker után Alonsónak hátrányból kell küzdenie a vb-címért."

*Tuttosport:*

"Vettel győzött, Alonso ezúttal harmadik lett. A világbajnoki cím egyre messzebb kerül."

*Il Tempo:*

"Fernando, beszélj kevesebbet és adj több gázt!"









*Spanyolország:*
--------------
*El País:*

"Vettel pályafutása 25. futamgyőzelmével két misztikus versenyző, Jim Clark és Niki Lauda nyomdokaiba lépett."
*As:*

"Vettel egyetlen alkalmat sem szalaszt el. Dél-Koreában sem hibázott és immár ő vezeti a vb-pontversenyt."

*Sport:*

"Nem szabad illúziókat kergetnünk. Vettel vezeti a vb-pontversenyt és az övé a legjobb autó."

*Marca:*

"Vettel a feje tetejére állította a világbajnokságot. Senki sem tudja megállítani."

*
Franciaország:*
--------------
*Le Figaro:*

"Sebastian Vettel kézbe vette az irányítást. Fernando Alonso néhány hete tehetetlenül ücsörög a komoly teljesítményre képtelen Ferrari volánja mögött."

*Le Parisien:*

"Vettel átvette a parancsnokságot. Négy futammal a vége előtt ez egy kiváló manőver volt."
*
L'Équipe:*

"Vettel visszahódította a trónt. Az elmúlt évben a német pilóta uralta az Indiai Nagydíjat. Vajon ebben az évben is érinthetetlen lesz?"
*

*



*


Nagy-Britannia:*
---------------
*The Times:*

"Előny Vettelnél. Minden szempontból tökéletes. Az elmúlt három verseny a kétszeres világbajnok legszebb korszakát idézte. Látótávolságban a harmadik vb-cím."

*The Sun:*

"Idióta vagy! - A megsemmisült Jenson Button az őt kiütő Kobajasi Kamuin vezette le feszültségét."

*The Guardian:*

"A McLaren világbajnoki címről szőtt álmai porrá zúzódtak."
*
Ausztria:*
*---------*
*Kurier:*

"Mesterhármassal újra az élre. Ismét a Red Bull kétszeres világbajnokának fölényéről szól a Forma-1."
*
Kronen-Zeitung:*

"Sebastian Vettel Dél-Koreában is nyert, mesterhármasával letaszította Alonsót a trónról, s már ő a legesélyesebb a világbajnoki címre."
*

Svájc:*
*------*
*Neue Zürcher Zeitung:*

"Győzelem és vezetés a pontversenyben - ennél eredményesebb nem is lehetne: egy előzés, már az első kanyarban, és máris megváltozik a vb-pontverseny sorrendje. Vettel egy pszichológiai szempontból nagyon fontos pillanatban vette át a vezetést, s ez demoralizálóan hathat üldözőire."

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 17)

*Kimi Raikkönen ma 33 éves*










2012. 10. 17. 05.57 <right>

</right>
*Az öntörvényű ,,Jégember" hallgatagságával milliók kedvence volt a Formula-1-ben, a magánéletében konvencióktól mentes 2007-es világbajnok, azonban két évre hátat fordított a száguldó cirkusz világának. A Rali Világbajnokságban versenyző finn bajnokot azonban végül mégis visszahúzta a szíve a Formula-1-be, ahol a 2012-es visszatérését követően még nagyobb rajongótábor várta.
**Kimi Raikkönen ma 33 éves.
*






Kimi Matias Raikkönen, 1979. október 17-én született a finnországi Espooban (Helsinki külvárosában), apja Matti útépítő, anyja Paula titkárnő volt. Szülei elfoglaltsága miatt Kimi a gyermekkorát jórészt nagyapja házában töltötte. A család szűkös anyagi körülmények között élt, így a 10 évesen versenyszerűen gokartozni kezdő Raikkönen versenyzéséhez szükséges pénzt apja előbb mint taxisofőr, később mint kidobóember próbálta előteremteni, a lelkes apa még a házuk felújítására félretett összegeket is fia karrierjébe ölte. A tinédzserként szerelőnek tanuló Jégember a hosszúra nyúlt és hangos sikerektől mentes gokart-pályafutásának végeztével az ezredfordulón Brit Formula Renault 2000 bajnok lett, majd szinte zöldfülű versenyzőként, mindössze 23 formaautós versennyel a háta mögött, 2001-ben kiváló menedzser-hátterének és Peter Sauber éles látásának hála már a Sauber istálló F1-es rakétáját terelgette a pontszerző helyekre. Pedig az FIA még szuperlicencet sem akart adni neki az idény előtt… 








A 22 éves Raikkönen tehát váratlanul a Formula-1-ben találta magát. A már az első versenyén pontot szerző hallgatag finn azonban kiegyensúlyozottságával és gyorsaságával hamar magára irányította a csapatvezetők figyelmét, így az év végén a McLaren csapat vezetője, Ron Dennis leszerződtette a visszavonuló kétszeres finn világbajnok, Mika Hakkinen helyére. A 2002-es nehéz év után 2003-ban Raikkönen Malajziában megszerezte első győzelmét a McLarennél és az év elején mutatott formájának (az első négy versenyen egy győzelem, két második és egy harmadik hely) köszönhetően, alig 24 évesen már a világbajnoki cím várományosának számított. A McLaren MP4/17D autójának sebessége és megbízhatósága azonban nem tette lehetővé, hogy Michael Schumacherrel és Juan Pablo Montoyával csatázzon a győzelmekért, ennek ellenére Raikkönen egészen az utolsó, Japán Nagydíjig harcban maradt a világbajnoki címért, amiről végül mindössze 2 ponttal maradt le. A 2004-es szezon azonban ismét nem sikerült ilyen jól a McLaren számára, és Kimi Belgiumban aratott győzelme mellett a csapat leginkább a műszaki hibák miatt került be a futamokról készült összefoglalókba. 2005-ben a csapat technikai igazgatója, Adrian Newey kezéből ismételten egy gyors, de megbízhatatlan autó, a McLaren MP4/20 került ki. Raikkönen hiába nyert a szezon folyamán ugyanannyi - szám szerint hét - futamot, mint Fernando Alonso, a bajnoki címről az autó sorozatos műszaki hibái miatt (2005-ben háromszor kapott motorcsere miatt 10 rajthelyes büntetést, valamint Imolában és Hockenheimben az első helyről kellett kiállnia hidraulika- és kardántengely-hiba miatt) ismételten le kellett mondania. A 2005-ös szárnyalást 2006-ban egy újabb futamgyőzelem nélküli szezon követte, ahol magánéleti „problémái” mellett a fő beszédtéma a Ferrarihoz való szerződése volt. 2007-ben, öt keserű évadot követően a Brit Formula-3-ban csapattulajdonosként is ténykedő versenyző már a Ferrari színeiben küzdhetett a világbajnoki címért. Ekkor végre rámosolygott a szerencse és Nigel Mansellhez hasonlóan megnyerte debütáló versenyét, majd az idényzárón, lehetetlen helyzetből felállva, két futam alatt 17 pontos hátrányt ledolgozva, 28 évesen világbajnok lett az olaszokkal.
Ezután még két évig maradt a Scuderiánál, ahonnan végül 2009 végén, Fernando Alonso érkezése miatt távoznia kellett az állítólagos motiválatlansága ellenére is Spában futamgyőzelmet szerző pilótának. A 17 millió dollár lelépési pénzt zsebre vágó és a Formula-1-ben csalódott Raikkönen ezt követően úgy döntött, hogy a továbbiakban a másik szenvedélyének, a ralinak él, így 2010-ben a Citroen Junior csapat színeiben a WRC-be szerződött, ahol az első szezonban a sok autótörés mellett a Német Ralin megszerezte az elsős szakaszgyőzelmét is, és az év végén 25 pontjával a bajnokság 10. helyén végzett. Az ICE 1 Racing csapat színeiben Raikkönen 2011-ben bár kevesebb, mindössze 9 rali futamon állt rajthoz, viszont azokon három kivétellel minden alkalommal pontot szerzett, így végül 34 ponttal 2011-ben is a bajnokság 10. helyét foglalhatta el az év végén. A 2011-es szezonban a ralis programja mellett az amerikai NASCAR-ban is kipróbálta magát, s a szezon végén váratlanul úgy döntött, hogy a Lotus csapat pilótájaként visszatér a Formula-1-be. A sokak szerint berozsdállt és motiválatlan finn pedig rácáfolt kritikusaira. A 2012-es szezon első futamán pontot szerző Raikkönen a visszatérése utáni 4. versenyén, Bahreinben a győzelemért harcolva a dobogóra is felállhatott, és a láthatóan nagy kedvel versenyzett, ezt követően pedig a sorozatos pontszerzéseknek és öt újabb dobogós eredményének köszönhetően a szezon vége előtt 4 futammal már a bajnokság 3. helyén állva a 2012-es bajnoki cím egyik esélyesének számít. 






*

Kimi Raikkönen eddigi Formula-1-es pályafutása alatt 173 nagydíjon indult, 1 világbajnoki címet, 18 futamgyőzelmet, 16 pole pozíciót, 37 leggyorsabb kört, 68 dobogót és 746 világbajnoki pontot szerzett.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 18)

*Hamarosan elfogynak a helyek*​


<right>



</right>​<right>
</right>
*Kedden a Ferrari bejelentette, Felipe Massa 2013-ban marad a csapatnál. A paddockban terjedő pletykák szerint Nico Hülkenberg a Sauberhez igazol, ezzel véget érhet a Formula-1 élcsapatainál a pilótaülésekért folytatt harc.
**

Massa kedden a Ferrari gyárába látogatott, tárgyalt a csapat vezetőivel és megkötötte új szerződését.
* 
*Hülkenberg* is döntött már jövőjéről, a pletykák szerint a német pilóta a Koreai Nagydíjat követő órákban már szerződést kötött a* Sauberrel.*

A rajtrács elején így elfogytak a helyek. A* Red Bull, McLaren és a Mercedes *már hivatalosan bejelentette pilótapárosát, míg a* Lotus* nagy valószínűséggel megtartja *Kimi Räikkönent és Romain Grosjeant,* habár a szerződéseket még nem írták alá. 

*Hülkenberg *csapattársa még nem ismert, a* Sauber *valószínűleg várni fog addig, míg nem kap tisztább képet a 2013-as pénzügyi helyzetéről. A svájci csapat csak 20 ponttal áll a Mercedes mögött a konstruktőri bajnokságban. Amennyiben sikerül a német autógyártót legyőzniük, úgy néhány millió fonttal több kereskedelmi bevételhez jutnak, így kevésbé lesz szükségük fizetős pilótát alkalmazni a második ülésbe. 

Azonban a mexikói szponzor, a *Telmex* nagy nyomást helyezhet a csapatra és a GP2-ben szereplő *Esteban Gutierrez* kaphat állást 2013-ban, ám a tapasztalatlan pilóta szerepeltetéséért drágán megfizethetnek a versenyképes mezőnyben. 

Egy lehetőség marad a *Sauber* számára, *Gutierrezt *a pénteki szabadedzéseken autóba ültetik, így Formula-1-es tapasztalatokat gyűjthet. Ebben az esetben a második ülésbe olyan tapasztalt pilóta ülhet, mint *Kamui Kobayashi, Jaime Alguersuari, vagy Adrian Sutil. *

A pilótáknak, akik a* Sauber *második ülésére pályáznak, a *Force Indiát* is számításba kell venniük, ahol* Paul di Resta* biztosan még egy évet maradni fog. A *Force India *nyitott a lehetőségre, az esélyesek listáján szerepel *Alguersuari, Sebastien Buemi, Kobayash*i és a csapat pénteki tesztpilótája,* Jules Bianchi. *

A* Williams *2013-ra megtartja* Pastor Maldonadót,* míg *Valtteri Bottas *lenyűgöző teljesítménye a pénteki szabadedzésen versenyzői szerződést érhet.* Senna* számára 2013-ra a* Caterham* merülhet fel lehetséges alternatívaként, ahol *Heikki Kovalainen* és *Vitalij Petrov* jövője is kérdéses. 

*Kovalainen* még tárgyal a csapattal, míg *Petrov* még mindig* orosz szponzorokat keres,* annak ellenére, hogy a pletykák szerint nem tud annyi pénzt összeszedni, amennyi a 2013-as versenyzői üléshez kell. 

A *Marussiánál* a jövő évben *Timo Glock *marad, míg várhatóan csapattársa* Max Chilton *lesz. *Charles Pic*, aki újonc évében lenyűgöző teljesítményt nyújt valószínűleg a *Caterhamnél *folytatja. 

*Pedro de la Rosa marad a HRT-nél, csapattársáról a téli szünet alatt döntenek.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 19)

*

Tovább fejleszti versenyautóját a Forma-1-es Ferrari istálló

**Tovább fejleszti idei versenyautóját a Forma-1-es Ferrari csapat, miután a legutóbbi három versenyen Sebastian Vettel, a Red Bull világbajnoki címvédő német pilótája diadalmaskodott, s összetettben átvette a vezetést a spanyol Fernando Alonsótól.*

*"Legalább két tized másodpercet javulnunk kell"* - nyilatkozta Stefano Domenicali, az olasz istálló csapatfőnöke. 
*"Ez persze nem azt jelenti, hogy teljesen átalakítjuk az autót, összességében kisebb módosításokról van szó."*

Alonso az Auto, Motor und Sport című szaklapnak azt mondta, hat futam óta semmit sem változtattak a Ferrarin, pedig a fejlesztésre nagy szükség lett volna. 
*"A csapattal együtt én is a lehető legtöbbet hoztam ki az autóból, de a Red Bullhoz képest semmit sem javultunk" *- tette hozzá a Renault-val kétszer is világbajnok (2005, 2006) spanyol.

A sorozatban két vb-címet nyert Vettel a legutóbbi három GP-n diadalmaskodott, így 215 pontja van, míg Alonso 209 ponttal áll a második helyen. Utóbbi az elmúlt három versenyen összesen 45 pontot veszített riválisával szemben.

*A Forma-1-es vb következő futamát, az Indiai Nagydíjat jövő vasárnap rendezik.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 20)

*Rosberg nem fél Hamiltontól*

2012. 10. 20. 01.23 
<right> 
</right>



<right>

</right>
*Nico Rosberg ragaszkodik ahhoz, hogy nem fél, hogy Lewis Hamilton megverheti 2013-ban.

**Az egykori csapattársak még a gokartos időkben a következő szezonban újra összeállnak a Mercedesnél.
* 
A 27 éves német Rosberg 2010 óta a nagy Michael Schumacher mellett hozhatta ki magából a legjobbat, mióta 2010 óta csapattársak voltak, de néhány szkeptikus rámutatott, hogy a hétszeres világbajnok már nem az a mindent legyőző versenyző, mint ultra-sikeres karrierje kezdetén.

Azt mondják, Rosberg igazi tesztje a 2008-as világbajnok és régóta McLaren pilóta Hamilton lesz. Rosberg viszont gúnyolódott azon követelésen, hogy 2013-ban valódi viszonyítási alaphoz képest fejlesztenie kell önmagát. "Michael Schumacher nem igazi viszonyítási alap? - idézte a Telegraph.
* 
"Személy szerint úgy érzem, hogy Michael még mindig nagyon jól vezet. De nem, nem, én értem, hogy honnan jött és izgatott vagyok a kihívás miatt, amit Lewis nyújthat."*

De az is megbocsátható, hogy aggódik kissé Hamilton híneve és a csapatban való viharos jelenléte miatt. *"Ez csak a média felfogása"* - mondta Rosberg. 
*"Én nem aggódom." *Azt mondta, hogy bár eltérően, de Schumacher is magára irányítja a figyelmet.* "Neked pedig nem jutott túl nagy reflektorfény"* - mondta Rosberg.

A Mercedes 2013-as pilótapárosa azonban már most sem ért egyet. 

Hamilton nemrégiben azt nyilatkozta, hogy a barckley-i székhelyű csapat a következő szezonban nem valószínű, hogy versenyeket fog nyerni. 

*"Szerintem nyerünk jövőre"* - ragaszkodott hozzá Rosberg.

*"Nem tudom, hány versenyen, de azt várom, hogy nyerjünk jövőre. Nem beszélnék a bajnokságról, ami nem reális ebben a pillanatban, de azt várom, hogy versenyeket nyerünk."*







*
A Ferrari üdvözölné a Porschét*

2012. 10. 20. 00.52 <right> 

</right>*Luca di Montezemolo elismerte, szívesen látná a Porschét a Forma-1-ben.*
A VW márka negatívan reagált a V6-os erőforrású nagydíjakhoz való közelgő visszatéréséről szóló pletykákra, de a Ferrari elnöke, Montezemolo azt mondta: 

*"Nagy tisztelettel tekintek a Porschére, amely úgy vélem, fő versenytársa sok autónknak. Mindig szívesen üdvözöljük a versenyt, különösen, amikor biztosak vagyunk benne, hogy nyerni fogunk"* - idézte az olaszt a spanyol AS lap.

*A Porsche viszont elutasította a legújabb spekulációkat, a német Kolner Express szerint a jelek arra mutatnak, hogy 2016-tól a híres sportautógyár belép.
*







*
Csak 2014-ben lesz New Jerseyben Forma-1-es verseny
*
*Csak 2014-ben kerül sor a New Jerseybe tervezett Forma-1-es Amerikai Nagydíjra, mert a szervezők nem készülnek el időben mindennel ahhoz, hogy jövő nyáron a pálya alkalmas legyen a verseny megrendezésére.*

Bernie Ecclestone, a Forma-1-et irányító brit üzletember pénteken úgy fogalmazott, hogy az amerikaiak kifutottak az időből.
*
"Rengeteg dolog hiányzik még, nem igazán gondolták át ezt az egészet" *- nyilatkozta a 81 éves Ecclestone. *"Nemrég ébresztőt fújtak, de már késő volt."*

A vízparti pályát olyan helyre tervezték, hogy a háttérben New York sziluettje látszódjon. 

*A futamra eredetileg 2013. június 16-án, egy héttel a Kanadai Nagydíj után került volna sor.*


*A tervezett 2013-as vb-menetrend:*
*---------------------------------*
*
március 17.: Ausztrál Nagydíj (Melbourne)*
*
március 24.: Malajziai Nagydíj (Sepang)*
*
április 14.: Kínai Nagydíj (Sanghaj)*
*
április 21.: Bahreini Nagydíj (Szahír)*
*
május 12.: Spanyol Nagydíj (Barcelona)*
*
május 26.: Monacói Nagydíj (Monte-Carlo)*
*
június 9.: Kanadai Nagydíj (Montreal)*
*
június 30.: Brit Nagydíj (Silverstone)*
*
július 14.: Német Nagydíj (Nürburgring)*
*
július 28.: MAGYAR NAGYDÍJ (HUNGARORING)*
*
augusztus 25.: Belga Nagydíj (Spa-Francorchamps)*
*
szeptember 8.: Olasz Nagydíj (Monza)*
*
szeptember 22.: Szingapúri Nagydíj (Marina Bay)*
*
október 6.: Japán Nagydíj (Szuzuka)*
*
október 13.: Dél-koreai Nagydíj (Jeongam)*
*
október 27.: Indiai Nagydíj (Újdelhi)*
*
november 3.: Abu-Dzabi Nagydíj (Yas Marina)*
*
november 17.: Egyesült Államok Nagydíja (Austin)*
*
november 24.: Brazil Nagydíj (Sao Paulo)*
*

*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 23)

*
Chandhok nem sajnálja a rövid F1-es karrierjét*​
2012. 10. 23. 06.41 <right> 

</right>*Az F1-ből távozó Karun Chandhok szerint nincs oka sajnálkozásra azzal kapcsolatban, hogy olyan rövidre sikerült a Formula-1-es pályafutása.
*
A 28 éves indiai pilóta a 2010-es szezonban mutatkozhatott be a Formula-1-ben a Hispania csapat pilótájaként, de már a szezon közben kénytelen volt átadni a helyét a jól fizető Sakon Yamamotónak. Chandhok ezt követően a 2011-es szezonban a Team Lotus/Caterham tesztpilótája lett, ahol egy futamra a Német Nagydíjra ismételten lehetőséget kapott, majd az idei szezonban már a JRM csapat pilótájaként a Sportkocsi Világbajnokságban versenyez. 







*
„Nincs okom sajnálkozni azon, hogy nem jött össze minden annak érdekében, hogy boldog legyek az F1-ben”* – nyilatkozta Chandhok a Times of Indiának. – 

*„Amikor úgy érzed, elszalasztottál egy lehetőséget, akkor csalódott vagy. És ha nem tudsz szponzorokat szerezni, akkor nem lesz meg az F1-hez szükséges pénzed… de ilyen az élet és meg kell birkózni ezzel.”




*






*

**Da Costa és Frijns tesztelhet a Red Bullnál*

2012. 10. 23. 06.10 <right> 

</right>*A Red Bull bejelentette, a november 6-8 között, Abu Dhabiban megrendezésre kerülő Fiatal Pilóták Tesztjén Antonio Felix da Costa és Robin Frijns ülhet autóba.
*






*A portugál Felix da Costa a Red Bull Junior csapatának tagja, a GP3-as bajnokságot a harmadik helyen fejezte be. A 2012-es Formula Renault 3.5 széria kilenc versenyhétvégéjéből haton rajthoz állt, négy győzelmet aratott és a negyedik helyen ért célba.
* 
A 21 éves pilóta legutóbb a Red Bull RB7-esével Szöulban tarthatott bemutatót. Antonio az első két napon dolgozhat, majd a holland pilóta, Robin Frijns váltja őt. 

*Frijns a Formula Renault 3.5 bajnokává koronázták. *

Köszönhetően a World Series by Renault és a Red Bull együttműködésének, a holland pilóta sikerének köszönhetően lehetőséghez jut az RB8 volánja mögött. 

*A széria elindulásakor a Red Bull Racing közölte, a bajnoki címet megszerző pilótának tesztnapot biztosít.




*



*
**
Alex Zanardi ma 46 éves*

2012. 10. 23. 05.39 <right> 

</right>*A tengerentúlon sikert sikerre halmozó olasz pilóta a Formula-1-ben soha nem tudta bizonyítani a tehetségét. Talán mindig rosszkor volt rossz helyen.**

A 2001-ben egy súlyos balesetben mindkét lábát elvesztett Zanardi azonban sohasem adta fel. 



*

















*

Alex Zanardi ma 46 éves.

*Alessandro „Alex” Zanardi 1966. október 23-án született az olaszországi Bolognában. 13 évesen kezdett gokartozni, majd 1988-ban csatlakozott az Olasz Formula-3-as bajnoksághoz, ahol végül 1990-re a bajnokság második helyéig jutott, innen 1991-ben a Formula-3000-es sorozatba igazolt át. A Formula-3000-ben az első futamát megnyerve, két győzelemmel, Christian Fittipaldi mögött a bajnokság második helyén végzett. Gyors sikereire felfigyelt Eddie Jordan, a Formula-1-ben újoncnak számító Jordan csapat vezetője és az év végén Michael Schumacher - a Jordantól való - gyors távozása miatt leszerződtette az olaszt az utolsó három versenyre.

Alex Zanardi tehát 25 évesen bemutatkozhatott a Formula-1-ben. Bár nem sikerült pontot szereznie, nem nyújtott rossz teljesítményt, két 9. hely és egy kiesés volt a mérlege, ráadásul a Japán Nagydíjon rövid ideig az 5. helyen is állt. A csapat ennek ellenére nem tartott igényt a szolgálataira, így az olasz 1992-ben a Benetton csapat tesztpilótája lett, valamint a Minardi csapatnál részt vett három versenyen is. 1993-ban végre sikerült egy teljés álláshoz jutnia a leszálló ágba került Lotusnál. Az év azonban ismételten nem alakult jól a számára, az ígéretes Spanyol és San Marinoi versenyek ellenére csak egyetlen egyszer, a Brazil Nagydíjon végzett pontszerző helyen (6. lett), majd a Belga Nagydíj szabadedzésén az aktív futómű összeomlása miatt hatalmasat bukott a híres-hírhedt Eau Rouge kanyarban. A megsérül Zanardi csak az 1994-es szezon közepén térhetett vissza a Lotus csapathoz, a végnapjait élő gárdával újabb pontot szerezni viszont már lehetetlen vállalkozás volt. Az év végén csődbe ment Lotusszal Alex Zanardi pályafutása is véget érni látszott.
 










Az „állástalan” pilóta végül 1996-ban az amerikai CART sorozatba szerződött, ahol a Ganassi csapatnál a tapasztalt amerikai Jimmy Vasser társa lehetett. Sorsa Amerikában 180 fokos fordulatot vett, már az első évében három győzelmet is szerezve a bajnokság harmadik helyéig jutott, majd 1997-ben és 1998-ban 5 illetve 7 győzelemmel magabiztosan hódította el a rangos amerikai sorozat bajnoki címét. Az amerikai sikersorozat következtében ismét a Formula-1-es csapatok vezetőinek a látómezejébe került, míg végül Sir Frank Williams három éves szerződést kötött a kétszeres CART bajnokkal. 1999. azonban ismét katasztrófa volt az olasz számára. Bár az egész évben műszaki hibáktól is szenvedő és csapattársától, Ralf Schumachertől lényegesen elmaradó olasz a Belga és Olasz Nagydíjakon versenyképesnek tűnt, a csapat az év végén megvált a szezont pont nélkül záró pilótájától. A Formula-1-ben ismételten sikertelen olasz így 2001-ben visszatért egykori sikerei színhelyére, Amerikába. Laguna Seca hősének azonban ekkor már a tengerentúlon sem termett több babér, a Lausitzringen pedig egy hatalmas balesetben mindkét lábát elvesztette, életét is csak a német orvosok és a csoda mentette meg. Zanardi azonban nem adta fel, megtanult művégtaggal járni és 2005-ben egy speciálisan átalakított BMW-vel visszatért a versenyzéshez. A rangos WTCC sorozatban már az első évben képes volt futamot nyerni (ekkor egészen a bajnokság 10. helyéig jutott), amit további három győzelem követett eddig. Az autóversenyzéssel 2009 végén felhagyó Zanardi a 2012-es Paraolimpiai játékokon két aranyérmet és egy ezüstöt nyert, amivel bebizonyította, hogy őt is az autósport legendás alakjai között tarthatjuk számon. A fáradhatatlan és kitartásáról híres olasz pilóta újabb álma, hogy egy speciálisan átalakított versenyautóval elindulhasson a legendás Indianapolisi 500-as versenyen.
 








*
Alex Zanardi 44 futamon indult a Formula-1-ben, 1 világbajnoki pontot szerzett.*
​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 24)

*Katar is a Forma-1 felé kacsintgat*






<right>

</right>
*Katar, az arab állam arra törekszik, hogy a Forma-1 új helyszínévé váljon.

**2004-ben a Losail pálya, mely a fővároson, Dohán kívül épült, már rendez éjszakai MotoGP futamot.*

A katari autóverseny föderáció elnöke, Nasser bin Khalifa Al Attiyah szerint a Losail ígéretet kapott, amely lehetővé teszi számukra, hogy vendégül lássák a Forma-1-es csapatokat a szezon előtti tesztelésre és egyéb tevékenységekre. 

*"Charlie Whiting, a Forma-1 versenyigazgatója itt volt, hogy ellenőrizze a Losail pályát" *- mondta. *"El volt ragadtatva attól, amit látott."*

*Az AFP hírügynökség által idézett Al Attiyah szerint a 2013-as szezon előtti teszt és "végül a nagydíj" Katar célja.*









*Force India: Hazai futamunk következik*


<right> *A Sahara Force India előretekint a szezon 17. versenyére, az Indiai Nagydíjra.*</right>
*
Dr. Vijay Mallya, csapatfőnök:*

*
Dr. Mallya, a csapat Koreában is pontot szerzett. Mi a véleménye az eddigi szezonról?*

Olyan érzés, mintha emeltük volna a tempót a nyári szünet óta és kielégítő látni, hogy a pontokért harcolunk. Az egyetlen bosszantó dolog, hogy nem mindig sikerül mindkét autónkkal pontokat szerezni és ez hátrányos számunkra a világbajnokságban. De ami a kimagasló teljesítményt illeti, azt hiszem, elégedettek lehetünk kiegyensúlyozottságunkkal. Az időmérő edzések több, mint 80 százalékában legalább egyik autónkkal az első tízbe kerültünk és a versenyek 75 százalékán pontokat szereztünk. Miközben talán nem fogunk az idei évben dobogós helyezést szerezni, kiegyensúlyozottságunk az, ami sikerünk kulcsa és ez tart minket harcban.

*
A második Indiai Nagydíj következik - mire számíthatunk?*

A tavalyi futam óriási siker volt és biztos vagyok benne, hasonlóan látványos eseményt láthatunk az idei évben. A Buddh International Circuit nagyon jól néz ki és tudom, a szervezők a színfalak mögött keményen dolgoznak azon, hogy a pályát és a létesítményt tovább finomítsák. De mindenek felett a legfontosabb dolog a pálya vonalvezetése, mert tavaly minden pilótának megtetszett. Ez a világ egyik legjobb pályája.

*
Hogyan készül a csapat hazai versenyére?*

Emlékszem, mennyire büszke voltam tavaly, amikor indiai zászló alatt Indiában versenyeztek autóink. Erről álmodoztam és ez egy nagyszerű sportteljesítmény volt országunktól. A pontszerzés már csak hab volt a tortán. Az idei évben szeretném, ha jobban teljesítenénk, mindkét autónkkal pontokat szereznénk - legalább -, így rajongóinkat megörvendeztetnénk. A Sauberrel szemben 27 pont a hátrányunk. Ez nagy előny, de nem lehetetlenség őket befogni a szezon vége előtt. Még sok verseny van hátra és az utolsó négy versenyen nyomás alatt fogjuk őket tartani.

*Nico Hülkenberg:*
*
Nico, két erős eredmény után, melyet Japánban és Koreában mutattál, magabiztosan készülhetsz a csapat hazai versenyére...*

Az utóbbi két verseny nagyon érdekes volt és talán idei legjobb két versenyem teljesítettem. Koreában nagyjából tökéletes hétvége volt. A hétvége elején azt mondtam, tökéletesen kell végezni a munkát és ezt tettük: nem hibáztunk, sima időmérő edzésünk és tiszta versenyünk volt.

*A nyári szünet óta 26 pontot szereztél - úgy tűnik, megismerted a VJM05-öt...*

Jól érzem magam és bízom az autóban, a csapat jó munkát végez. Jó ritmust és lendületet találtunk, ez fontos a Formula-1-ben. Voltak nehéz hétvégéim, például Monzában és Szingapúrban, de minden jól alakult. Arra van szükség, hogy a szezon utolsó négy versenyén megismételjük azt, amit Koreában tettünk. Arra van szükség, hogy mindent kihozzunk magunkból a hátralévő versenyeken.

*
Ez lesz első Indiai Nagydíjad és indiai autót vezetsz - mennyire vagy izgatott a hétvége előtt?*

Ott voltam tavaly az első indiai versenyen, de nyilvánvalóan nem kaptam lehetőséget arra, hogy vezessek. A pályán utcai autóval körbementem és kipróbáltam szimulátoron, de még kicsit tanulnom kell pénteken. A csapat azonban nagyon várja ezt a futamot. A hét elején Delhiben leszünk, a helyi médiával és rajongókkal találkozunk, ők mindig nagy rajongást mutattak irántunk. Remélem, a pályán is láthatjuk támogatásukat, sok rajongó bíztat majd minket.


*Paul di Resta:*
*
Paul mesélj gondolataidról a csapat fontos hétvégéje előtt...*

Nyilvánvalóan ez lesz hazai versenyünk és különleges hétvégére számítunk. Nyomás van rajtunk, jól kell teljesíteni és folytatni kell a meglévő lendületet. A csapat számára zsúfolt hét lesz, sok médiamunka és extra rendezvények lesznek, de ez nem zavarja meg koncentrációnkat, szeretnénk a lehető legjobb eredményt elérni.

*
Milyen céljaid vannak?*

Az időmérő edzésen szeretnénk az első tízbe kerülni. Ezzel versenybe kerülünk és a futamra koncentrálhatunk. Egész évben megmutattuk, az autó képes az időmérő edzés harmadik etapjába kerülni, de a rajtrács nagyon szoros és nem lehet hibázni, így mindent tökéletesen kell összerakni. A tavalyi teljesítményünkre alapozva úgy tűnik, egészen versenyképesek vagyunk ezen a pályán, reméljük, az idei évben is így lesz.

*Mi a véleményed a Buddh International Circuit pályáról?*

Ez az egyik új stílusú Herman Tilke pálya, jó keveréke a kanyaroknak, nagy a bukótér és van néhány rész, ahol előzni lehet. A tavalyi évben a tapadás gyorsan javult és a pályán izgalmas volt vezetni. Emlékszem, a gumikopás tavaly egészen magas volt és háromszor cseréltem kereket a verseny során, ezért elsődleges cél lesz pénteken a gumik megismerése.









*
Lauda: Vettel még nem nyerte meg a bajnoki címet*

<right>
</right>
*A háromszoros osztrák bajnok, Niki Lauda szerint, bár Sebastian Vettel talán a leggyorsabb autóban ül, még nem nyerte meg a 2012-es bajnokságot.
*





*Vettel az elmúlt három futamon aratott győzelmei révén Fernando Alonso elé került a bajnokságban, előnye azonban csak 6 pont, miközben még négy futam van hátra, így Lauda szerint még bármi megtörténhet 
*
*„Jelenleg minden azt mutatja, hogy Vettel a favorit, de elhamarkodott lenne még a bajnoki címét ünnepelni”**– nyilatkozta Lauda *

–* „Nem sokkal ezelőtt még úgy tűnt, Alonso biztonságosan megszerzi a világbajnoki címet, de kétszer is kigolyózták. Ez pedig jól mutatja, milyen gyorsan megváltozhatnak a dolgok, ezért Vettelnek óvatosnak kell lennie.” *

*Laudához hasonlóan a Lotus csapat francia pilótája, Romain Grosjean is úgy véli, mostmár egyértelműen Vettel a favorit. *

*„Én mindig azt mondtam idén, hogy Fernando Alonso a favorit” *– *nyilatkozta Grosjean. *

*„De ezt az álláspontomat meg kell változtatnom, mert Sebastian Vettel a mezőny elé lépett. 
A Red Bull majdnem legyőzhetetlen a futamokon, nagyon gyors. Ezért nagyon nehéz lesz őket legyőzni a szezon vége előtt.”*​


----------



## deco05 (2012 December 11)

*ROSS BRAWN NEM AKARJA, HOGY HAMILTON CSALÓDJON A MERCEDESBEN*
Bár Lewis Hamilton lemondóan nyilatkozott első, Mercedesnél eltöltendő idényéről, új főnöke, Ross Brawn biztos benne, hogy elérhető a futamgyőzelem 2013-ban.
„Szerintem Lewis csak le akarja venni rólunk a nyomást, és el akarja hitetni talán magával is, hogy még nem nyerhet. De a szíve mélyén tudja, hogy van rá esély, hiszen azért dolgozunk, hogy neki és Nicónak is olyan autót készítsünk, amellyel esélyük legyen pole pozíciók és futamgyőzelmek megszerzésére” – mondta Brawn.

Azért kiváncsi leszek, hogy lesz-e futamgyőzelem.


----------



## forest559 (2013 Január 30)

Szerintem Hamilton nagy hibát követet el mikor a Mercédeszhez szerződött hisz shumi is becsődölt


----------



## forest559 (2013 Január 30)

Hatalmas teljesítmény volt tőle hogy egy ilyen baleset után még tudott versenyt nyerni


----------



## placika01 (2013 Január 31)

Hamilton már a jövőre gondolt amikor a Mercihez szerződőt. Jövőre a legjobb turbó motora a mercinek van és mivel le jár a Mclarennel a szerződés így Mclaren merci motor nélkül marad!


----------



## placika01 (2013 Január 31)

Hamilton már a jövőre gondolt amikor a Mercihez szerződőt. Jövőre a legjobb turbó motora a mercinek van és mivel le jár a Mclarennel a szerződés így Mclaren merci motor nélkül marad!


----------



## placika01 (2013 Január 31)

Uj MCLaren!


----------



## placika01 (2013 Január 31)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Dhlsu_0-paA


----------



## placika01 (2013 Január 31)

F1 bemutatók 2013.
Időpont Csapat Kódnév Helyszín Riport Fotók
2013. január 31. McLaren MP4/28 --- 
2013. február 1. Force India VJM06 Silverstone 
2013. február 1. Ferrari --- Maranello 
2013. február 2. Sauber C32 Hinwil 
2013. február 3. Red Bull Racing RB9 MiltonKeynes 
2013. február 4. Mercedes W04 Jerez 
2013. február 4. Scuderia Toro Rosso STR8 Jerez 
2013. február 19. Williams FW35 Barcelona 

forrás: f1-hirek.bloglap.hu


----------



## placika01 (2013 Január 31)

Lotus


----------



## placika01 (2013 Január 31)

*Jenson Button biztos benne, hogy egy körön is ott lesznek a McLarennel, és Lewis Hamilton távozása nem jelent érvágást az időmérőket illetően. A 2009-es bajnok úgy érzi, hogy a fejlesztések iránya nagyon kedvezőem alakult a számára.*


----------



## placika01 (2013 Január 31)

*Hamarosan érkezik a Ferrari 2013-as autója
*
A 2013-as évre tervezett Formula-1-es versenyautók hivatalos bemutatóinak a sora egy újabb taggal bővült. A Ferrari alakulat vezetője, Stefano Domenicali hivatalos bejelentése szerint ugyanis az olasz gárda vadonat új négykerekűjét február 1-én mutatják majd be.

A Maranellóban lebonyolításra kerülő eseményen vélhetően a csapat két pilótája, Fernando Alonso és Felipe Massa lesznek azok, akik lerántják majd a leplet a Ferrari 2013-as évre szánt versenyautójáról, amelynek pontos megnevezését egyelőre még homály fedi.


Az olasz gárda számára elég nagy a nyomás, miután a 2012-es évben igencsak az előzetes elvárások alatt sikerült teljesíteniük. Az aerodinamikai téren gyengélkedést produkált F2012-es konstrukción tehát volt, illetve van mit fejlesztenie a Ferrari mérnökcsapatának, amely az előzetes híresztelések szerint a külsőségeit tekintve nem ígér átütő változásokat.

A 2012-es idényt a konstruktőri versenyben második helyen zárt csapat tehát köszönhetően a fejlesztési ütemtervnek, magával viheti majd új autóját a február 5-én kezdődő jerezi tesztsorozatra.


----------



## placika01 (2013 Január 31)

*Jenson Button szerint az MP4-28 a valaha készült legjobb McLaren, és már alig várja, hogy harcban legye a címért a géppel. A 33 éves bajnok tudja, hogy a megbízhatóság volt a legkritikusabb pontjuk 2012-ben.*


----------



## placika01 (2013 Január 31)

*Bernie Ecclestone, a Forma-1 kereskedelmi jogait birtokló brit milliárdos szerda reggel hivatalosan is megerősítette, hogy az eredeti tervek szerint a Nüburgringen kerül megrendezésre a 2013-as Német Nagydíj.*


----------



## placika01 (2013 Január 31)

*A Mercedes AMG Petronas Nico Rosberg vezetésével kezdi meg a tesztelést Jerezben, addig a második napon Lewis Hamilton folytatja a körözgetést a 2013-as autó volánja mögött.*

Az F1-live.hu már korábban beszámolhatott a Mercedes privát tesztjéről, mely február 4-én lesz, azon a napon, amikor bemutatkozik a 2013-as modell.
A német _Motorsport Magazin_ jelentése szerint 5-én, az első hivatalos tesztnapon ismét Rosberg kap lehetőséget, addig a McLarentől érkezett csapattárs 6-án ül újra autóba.


----------



## placika01 (2013 Január 31)

*Csapatok*​*Kedd*​*Szerda*​*Csütörtök*​*Péntek*​*FERRARI*F. MassaF.MassaF.MassaP. Martinez de la Rosa*McLAREN*J. ButtonS.PérezJ.ButtonS.Pérez*FORCE INDIA**CATERHAM**MARUSSIA*Max ChiltonMax ChiltonMegerősítésre várMegerősítésre vár*TORO ROSSO*D. RicciardoD.RicciardoE. VergneE.Vergne*RED BULL**SAUBER*N.HulkenbergN.HulkenbergE.GutiérrezE.Gutiérrez*LOTUS*R.GrosjeanR.GrosjeanK.RaikkonenK.Raikkonen*MERCEDES*N. RosbergL. HamiltonMegerősítésre várMegerősítésre vár

<tbody>

</tbody>


----------



## placika01 (2013 Január 31)

*Tesztek – 2013:*
Helyszín Dátum
Jerez Február 5-8.
Barcelona Február 19-22.
Barcelona Február 28-Március 3.


----------



## placika01 (2013 Január 31)

*Lewis Hamilton szerint két dolgot is szem előtt kell tartani, amikor az első mercedeses évéről beszélnek: először is össze kell szoknia az új mérnökcsapatával, másodszor pedig nem szabad elfelejteni azt sem, hogy az ellenfelek jobb kiindulási alappal rendelkeznek 2013-ra. A brit bajnok csak a győzelmet tartja elfogadhatónak, de úgy érzi, ez az év másról fog szólni.*


----------



## placika01 (2013 Január 31)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XpeWSDxWDnE


----------



## placika01 (2013 Január 31)

Lotus auto bemutató:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YeK-ytwCres


----------



## placika01 (2013 Január 31)

*Niki Lauda és Toto Wolff ma együttes erővel álltak munkába a Mercedes AMG-nél, ahol számos problémát kell megoldaniuk. Az osztrákok tudják, hatalmas felelősséget vállaltak azzal, hogy társtulajdonosok lettek a német gyár F1-es projektjében.*


----------



## placika01 (2013 Január 31)

*A Scuderia Ferrari most egy új szimulátor megépítésén dolgozik, melynek fejlesztési munkálatait Pedro de la Rosa fogja koordinálni és felügyelni.*


----------



## placika01 (2013 Január 31)

*A közeljövőben a legendás olasz aszfaltcsík sorsa válhat kérdésessé a Forma-1-ben, miután a vezetőség új feje nem rendelkezik nagy tapasztalattal.*



[FONT=bebas_neueregular]Ferrari​​[/FONT]
Monza a kezdetek óta tagja a száguldó cirkusz naptárjának. A legendás és közkedvelt olaszországi helyszín 1950 óta ad otthont az Olasz Nagydíjnak, mely időről időre veszélybe kerül.
Legutóbb Róma esetleges debütálása miatt számolhattunk be hasonlóról, de az „örök város” végül támogatás híján nem tudta vállalni a szereplést, így Monza megnyugodhatott.
Olaszországban azonban most ismét téma Monza helyzete, miután Enrico Ferrari, a pálya üzemeltetőjének (Sias) feje már nincs a helyén. Utódja Fabrizio Turci lett.
Az Automobile Club d’Italia, Angelo Sticchi Damiani azonban nem nagy rajongója az utódnak, és aggodalmát fejezte ki Monza miatt.
„Aggódom az Olasz Nagydíj miatt. Nem hiszem, hogy Turci rendelkezne a megfelelő tapasztalattal, mely egy ilyen esemény megszervezéséhez kell.”


----------



## sorak (2013 Február 2)

Bejön nagyon az új Ferrari, szép lett


----------



## SpongyaBob:) (2013 Február 4)

placika01 írta:


> *A közeljövőben a legendás olasz aszfaltcsík sorsa válhat kérdésessé a Forma-1-ben, miután a vezetőség új feje nem rendelkezik nagy tapasztalattal.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Monza nélkül már nem is lenne az igazi. Remélhetőleg nem veszik ki a sorozatból.


----------



## SpongyaBob:) (2013 Február 4)

*Még fotózni sem engedték az új Red Bullt*

Február 3-án a Red Bull is megmutatta a nyilvánosságnak 2013-as autóját, az RB9-et,
amellyel Sebastian Vettel zsinórban negyedik vb-címét próbálja majd megszerezni. A szokásosnál is nagyobb volt a titkolózás.

Forrás:http://www.f1hirek.hu/f1/20130203-f1-bemutattak-az-uj-red-bullt.html


----------



## SpongyaBob:) (2013 Február 4)

*Megérkezett Hamilton új Mercedese*

*Hétfőn bemutatták, sőt már bejáratni is elkezdték a 2013-as Mercedes F1 W04-et, amellyel idén Lewis Hamilton és Nico Rosberg versenyezhet.
*A Mercedes hétfőn bemutatta, sőt már el is kezdte tesztelni 2013-as versenyautóját, amellyel Nico Rosberg, valamint Michael Schumacher távozása után Lewis Hamilton vághat neki a március közepén kezdődő új idénynek. Az F1 W04-et kora délután a jerezi célegyenesben leplezték le, de Rosberg délelőtt már megtette vele az első köröket a spanyolországi pályán, ahol kedden az összes csapat megkezdi a hivatalos előszezoni tesztelést.



Forrás:http://www.f1hirek.hu/f1/20130204-f1-megerkezett-hamilton-uj-mercedese.html


----------



## SpongyaBob:) (2013 Február 8)

*Baleset ihlette a Sauber trükkjét*

*A csapat rendkívül szűkre szabta a C32 oldaldobozait, és Matt Morris főtervező elárulta, azután találták ki ezt a megoldást, hogy Sergio Pérez baleset szenvedett a két évvel ezelőtti monacói időmérőn.

*Az idei Forma-1-es autók közül a feltűnően szűk oldaldobozok miatt az új Saubernek az egyik legkülönlegesebb a külalakja. Matt Morris, a csapat főtervezője elmondta, a stábjával azután találták ki ezt a kialakítást, hogy Sergio Pérez falhoz csapódott a 2011-es monacói időmérőn, és autójának oldala összepréselődött.


"Checo elég csúnya balesetet szenvedett Monacóban pár éve. Miután visszakaptuk az autót, és láttuk, hogy benyomódtak az oldaldobozok, arra gondoltunk, hogy vajon mi is meg tudnánk ezt csinálni?" - magyarázta a szakember. "Az oldaldobozokkal szokatlan lépésre szántuk el magunkat, így született a különleges dizájn, de magabiztosan vagyunk."


"Az egyik nagy kihívás az volt, hogy az összes hűtőberendezést és egyéb kelléket be tudjuk gyömöszölni ennyi helyre. Ahogy az Svájcban lenni szokott, épp elkészültünk vele időben!"




A C32-es modellben a tömegcsökkentés jegyében elkészített fékrendszer is nagyobb változást jelent, az első szárny és a kipufogó elrendezése azonban nem változott jelentősen az új autón a tavalyihoz képest. Az autó tesztelését kedden kezdik meg a spanyolországi Jerezben.


----------



## SpongyaBob:) (2013 Február 11)

*Plasztikai sebészet a Forma-1-ben*


*A szabályok állandóságának köszönhetően ránézésre nincs sok újdonság az idei autókon a tavalyiakhoz képest, de azért akad.
Rajzokkal illusztráltuk a csapatok által követett friss technikai trendeket.*


----------



## cool82 (2013 Február 26)

Már alig várom hogy elkezdődjön a f1 mert szinte évben nézem a tavalyai volt eddig a legjobb szezon!

Márciusban kezdődik a szezon kíváncsi leszek hogyan muzsikálnak majd a új gépek

Ja és persze milyen újítások lesznek idén!


----------



## Mercy15 (2013 Március 15)

Nagyon várom már az idei szezont!


----------



## kisvukk70 (2013 Április 8)

Mercy15 írta:


> Nagyon várom már az idei szezont!


Hát már javában megy az idei szezon. És eddig nem is rossz! Volt izgalom, látvány és érdekesség pl. Hamilton boxutcai esete


----------



## rederd (2013 Április 12)

Az előrejelzések alapján ez a hétvége is tartogat majd izgalmakat


----------



## kovasz (2013 Július 14)

Azt hiszem a Ferrari megint nem nyer az idén.......


----------



## Galambosi Gyula (2014 Május 26)

Hajrá Massa!


----------



## Brigus1206 (2014 Június 8)

És én még bíztam egy izgalmas szezonban, amikor nem megint 1 csapat dominál... azt hiszem kár volt :/


----------



## Brigus1206 (2014 Június 8)

egyébként meg Vamos Fernando!


----------



## Brigus1206 (2014 Június 9)

csak rá kellett szólni, a tegnapi futam egész izgalmas volt


----------



## turulhun (2014 Június 9)

Ferrari szurkoló vagyok de sajnos az idei év sem kecsegtet sok futamgyőzelemmel.Ezért a tegnapi futamot ki is hagytam. Kimi szerződtetése sem igazolta eddig hogy helyes döntés lett volna.


----------



## Brigus1206 (2014 Június 9)

turulhun írta:


> Ferrari szurkoló vagyok de sajnos az idei év sem kecsegtet sok futamgyőzelemmel.Ezért a tegnapi futamot ki is hagytam. Kimi szerződtetése sem igazolta eddig hogy helyes döntés lett volna.


Óóóó, pedig a tegnapi tényleg izgalmas volt!  Noha nem a Ferrari teljesítménye miatt, sajnos :/


----------



## teca76 (2014 Június 9)

Nekem is tetszett a tegnapi futam! Én Fernando Alonso -nak szurkolok amióta az F1-ben versenyez.


----------



## Lacika69 (2014 Június 10)

Most már tutom,hogy van F1 is. Panaszt akartam tenni ,hogy aláírtak 10 évet és nincs a hírekben.


----------



## teca76 (2014 Június 10)

Nagy F1 rajongó voltam, és most újra van rá elég időm "hála az égnek"! Nagy élmény élőben a helyszínen végig nézni a futamot. Bár az új motorok biztos nem olyan "gyomor és fül rengetőek"


----------



## teca76 (2014 Június 10)

kovasz írta:


> Azt hiszem a Ferrari megint nem nyer az idén.......


SAJNOS!!!!


----------



## Brigus1206 (2014 Június 10)

teca76 írta:


> Nagy F1 rajongó voltam, és most újra van rá elég időm "hála az égnek"! Nagy élmény élőben a helyszínen végig nézni a futamot. Bár az új motorok biztos nem olyan "gyomor és fül rengetőek"


azért remélem élőben szebb hangjuk van, mint Tv-n keresztül, bár... majd kiderül


----------



## teca76 (2014 Június 10)

Ja, a TV-ben elég gyengus!!!


----------



## teca76 (2014 Június 10)

Szeretnék menni az idén a magyar futamra


----------



## Brigus1206 (2014 Június 10)

teca76 írta:


> Szeretnék menni az idén a magyar futamra


Hajrá akkor!  én ott leszek ^_^


----------



## sandorz (2014 Július 5)

teca76 írta:


> Szeretnék menni az idén a magyar futamra


Én is, gyertek minél többen. A Red Bull Ring bekerülése miatt Mindenkire szükség van


----------



## tatra (2014 Szeptember 4)

7.én olasz futam. 
Ki nyer??


----------



## Asbóth Fanni (2014 Szeptember 6)

Minden èvben ott vagyunk a Magyar Nagydijon! Remelem iden Alonso behozza a lemaradast.


----------



## Kis Kovács (2016 Március 22)

Szerintem Alosonak nem sok esélye van ezzel a Hondával. De azért több mint tavaly.


----------



## Urseph (2017 Július 21)

Majd talán idén Bár én nem neki szurkolok


----------



## Abaka111 (2017 Október 17)

Alonsot csipáztam még mielőtt bajnok lett legelőször. Azóta nem nézek Tv-t így F1et se


----------



## pc9000 (2019 Március 2)

Mika Hakkinen volt a legjobb, rendese "cumiztatta" azt a májkel sunyit(michael schumacher). pokolian gyors volt, senki a nyomába nem ér. 2000spa, lehet vissza nézni, még csak hasonló előzés se volt azóta se az azóta már lebutitott f1 ben.


----------



## Atomkahu (2020 Október 1)

Ez a szezon tényleg nagyon unalmas...megint egy csapat dominál...


----------



## kujbus3 (2020 November 2)

Szia. Én bottas szurkoló vagyok. Ebben az évben is lett volna esélye a bajnoki cím megszerzésére ha a csapat odafigyel az ő autójára is. De sajnos ez az év is megint Hamiltonról szól.


----------

